# Lil' October Pumpkins 2013



## Maze

*
Delivered Pumpkins*

twinkletoe
Oscar Cullen Guy 5bls 8oz
September 6th 2013 at 35 + 1 Weeks 

Maze
Oliver Tristan Hawkins 6lbs 14oz
September 12th at 37 + 1 Weeks

Sini
Nila Josefina 7lbs 9 oz
September 15th at 37+ 2 Weeks

Lindss
Isabella Louise 5lbs
September 19th at 38 weeks

KalonKiki
Liam Van Ellis 5lbs 3 oz
September 23rd at 38 weeks

VGibs
Ingrid Aleida  7lbs 10 oz
September 29th at 38 weeks

Hotbump
Steven David 5lbs 15.6oz
October 2nd at 38 weeks

ptr
Diony Claire 8lbs 8.4oz
October 3rd at 40 weeks

YoungNIMum
Maurice David Robert Floyd 8lbs 9 oz
October 4th at 41 weeks + 1 

lulu83
Ivy Belle 9lbs 2 oz
October 4th at 39 + 3 weeks

goddess25
Ryan 10lbs
October 5th at 40 weeks

SisterRose
Georgia Lily 5lbs 50z
October 8th at 37 + 5 weeks

*October Due Dates*

*October 1st*
pinkpeonies
flump1
Geekylora
Lindss :yellow:

*October 2nd*
Maze (C-section September 24th) :blue:
clever_blond
Lilahs Mum
Leanne27 (C-section Late September)
tobefruitful (plus a hopeful adopted baby due in July!)
jamiegirlo5
Lownthwaite :blue:

*October 3rd*
iluvemyfamily 
broodymrs :blue:
T-Bex
adawes1
Hunneytot
CIM :yellow:
ptr :yellow:

*October 4th*
keeley2010
callmemaybbby :blue:
Lilahs Mum
Sini
SLPmommy2be
Jaymelynn :blue:

*October 5th*
daisyr21

*October 6th*
liz0012
goddess25 :yellow:
Lozga
tx614 :pink:
XxCalxX

*October 7th*
ginab
Honeyangel831
KalonKiki :blue:
Mrs Jellybean :pink:
SIEGAL
POSD17 :blue:

*October 8th*
Gei89
MonkeyMummy2b
twinkletoe
Miracle2012
healthb4baby
ExpectingMomx

*October 9th*
amurray
lulu83 :pink:
Zahara13
mammywannabee

*October 10th*
MrsMohr 
crazae4u :yellow:
Lostunicorn :pink:

*October 11th*
MommaCC
Cowgirl1357
Mummy Bean
VGibs
MrsGSI

*October 12th*
Lausie
Pansy
hollie87
PreggyEggy :blue:
lady1985 :blue:

*October 13th*
MilosMommy7
KLA85
ILoveCakee
Beadle :pink:

*October 14th*
Hopenow
ZombieKitten :blue:
girlnboots :pink:
NC_Sarah
MirandaH :pink:
lunarsea :pink:

*October 15th*
heyluu

*October 16th*
Sbmack :pink:

*October 17th*
waiting2012
Hotbump :blue:
mayurid12

*October 18th*
My Three Sons

*October 20th*
Vanillabean01
babydoodle
Girly922 :yellow:
BubblesBump

*October 21st*
Murmers0110 :pink:
TMonster

*October 22nd*
lilbeanfolk
vinteenage
jocelynmarie
Dannib247 :pink:

*October 23rd*
MirandaPanda

*October 24th*
SisterRose :pink:
phineas
Sublimegirl85

*October 25th*
jbell157 :blue:
angel2010 :pink:

*October 26th*
Junebugs :yellow:

*October 28th*
momof1making2
Jamie_lee_c_

*October 29th*
emeraldmoon :blue:

*October 30th*
babyluv2012 :pink:

*October 31st*
Quest55
sugarplumbum
PaiytonsMummy :blue: (C-section October 24th)

*Our Angels*
dodgercpkl
DrGomps
shellideaks
DHBH0930
Kestersed
momofone08
alkalinerush
Mummabee
SlimBrit
ece77
ErinDancey 
Sheffie
MrsBroodyPant
lune_miel
xxDreamxx :pink:


​
Original thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1700859-anyone-due-october.html


https://i1057.photobucket.com/album...6030f23332e5048a0709df606-out_zpsf8449f51.gif <- https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t396/glitterboo2/Feb%202013%20-%201/59974326030f23332e5048a0709df606-out_zpsf8449f51.gif
(Just use the image insert option when editing your signature.)


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Can you add my please? Based on LMP, I'm due 8th October :) xx


----------



## Maze

Done! I remember you from the other thread but I don't think you actually gave a date! (If I am wrong, don't mind me, I have been dealing with mild insomnia.)


----------



## MrsMohr

Yay, I've been dying to see my name on one of these lol!

I'm going to send my bump buddy over, she has the same due date as me!


----------



## Maze

Yay! I think it's really great when you can connect with people who are going through the same thing as you (with obvious personal variation) from day to day. It's a huge comfort to be able to ask each other questions and give one another support!

I should add Leanne27 to my signature as my official bump buddy.


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

We've got a Doctors appointment booked for this Friday - not sure what's going to happen this early, I think I'll just get referred to a midwife to get the ball rolling but still, exciting!


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls just found out I'm expecting number 3! Going by my last period I would be due 24 sept but I know I oved on jan 18th so that's puts my due date at October 11th! I'm so nervous not even told my hubby yet! Can't wait for him to get home from work!


----------



## Maze

Yeah, I hear it can be a little more slow-moving in the UK when it comes to early tests/scans. They'll probably give you a bunch of info and discuss how you're feeling. It's still exciting though, it feels like a big step in the start of an exciting journey!


----------



## Maze

MommaCC said:


> Hi girls just found out I'm expecting number 3! Going by my last period I would be due 24 sept but I know I oved on jan 18th so that's puts my due date at October 11th! I'm so nervous not even told my hubby yet! Can't wait for him to get home from work!

Congrats! Welcome! I am expecting my third as well, this will be our last baby so it is a bit bitter sweet but also super exciting to know our family will be complete this autumn! 

Are you going to think of a unique way to tell him?


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

MommaCC said:


> Hi girls just found out I'm expecting number 3! Going by my last period I would be due 24 sept but I know I oved on jan 18th so that's puts my due date at October 11th! I'm so nervous not even told my hubby yet! Can't wait for him to get home from work!

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## MrsMohr

Maze said:


> Yay! I think it's really great when you can connect with people who are going through the same thing as you (with obvious personal variation) from day to day. It's a huge comfort to be able to ask each other questions and give one another support!
> 
> I should add Leanne27 to my signature as my official bump buddy.

I know, it really really is nice to have others to share your experiences with that's for sure. I have no other pregnant gals around me right now...just my baby and bump ladies!


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Maze said:


> Yeah, I hear it can be a little more slow-moving in the UK when it comes to early tests/scans. They'll probably give you a bunch of info and discuss how you're feeling. It's still exciting though, it feels like a big step in the start of an exciting journey!

It is slow moving from what I've heard, we're probably going to pay for a private scan before our 12 wkish NHS one, for peace of mind!


----------



## alkalinerush

hey ladies!!! Can you add me to the list for the 8th?? Just had another bfp last night after a faint one on the 27th (totally not an evap!!! lol) So excited to join yall!!! =D =D =D

:happydance: WOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## Maze

MrsMohr said:


> I know, it really really is nice to have others to share your experiences with that's for sure. I have no other pregnant gals around me right now...just my baby and bump ladies!

Yeah, we just moved over the summer and I don't really know too many people in the area, nevermind anyone who is also pregnant. So this site is great for that! However a bit addicting it can be... :winkwink:



MonkeyMummy2b said:


> It is slow moving from what I've heard, we're probably going to pay for a private scan before our 12 wkish NHS one, for peace of mind!

It seems like a lot of ladies in the UK do the same thing! I think it's a good call if it will put your nerves at ease. 



alkalinerush said:


> hey ladies!!! Can you add me to the list for the 8th?? Just had another bfp last night after a faint one on the 27th (totally not an evap!!! lol) So excited to join yall!!! =D =D =D
> 
> :happydance: WOOHOOO!!!!

Congrats and welcome! I will add ya to the list. Those first lines are always so teasing and annoying! What I would not give to have had a nice dark line off the bat. I only just got one this morning that is almost as dark as the control line but still not quite there. I don't think I'll take anymore. :blush:


----------



## goddess25

Thanks for popping in my details..this will be my third and last baby too.


----------



## dodgercpkl

It really is picking up over here! :)



MrsMohr said:


> I know, it really really is nice to have others to share your experiences with that's for sure. I have no other pregnant gals around me right now...just my baby and bump ladies!

I have just the opposite it seems, but until this pregnancy, I'd been stuck in infertility/miscarriage limbo land, which seems to bring out every pregnant woman ever. lol

It's really nice to connect with other people going through what we are at the same time though!! :hugs:


----------



## Maze

I know what you mean about dealing with losses and running into pregnant women left and right. A bunch of my cousins are pregnant right now, but we're not very close. It was absolute torture to see all their facebook updates when I was going through my miscarriage before Christmas. 

When I miscarried in October 2010, my ex-husband's girlfriend ended up pregnant with my son's first sibling instead. I thought I would die from heart break.


----------



## goddess25

I have had 3 m/cs and every time like you say you turn your head and see pregnant bellies....it does fill you with heart ache.


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

alkalinerush said:


> hey ladies!!! Can you add me to the list for the 8th?? Just had another bfp last night after a faint one on the 27th (totally not an evap!!! lol) So excited to join yall!!! =D =D =D
> 
> :happydance: WOOHOOO!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!! We're due the same day :) WOOOHOOO!!


----------



## Maze

I am impatiently waiting for my second beta result today. I am optimistic though, as my progesterone came back really high with my first one. 15 DPO HCG 74 and 45 for progesterone. I always get a little bit nervous though when I see women report numbers in the 500s or 1000s that early on, even when I know that is just not how my body works in early pregnancy and never has.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Maze said:


> I know what you mean about dealing with losses and running into pregnant women left and right. A bunch of my cousins are pregnant right now, but we're not very close. It was absolute torture to see all their facebook updates when I was going through my miscarriage before Christmas.
> 
> When I miscarried in October 2010, my ex-husband's girlfriend ended up pregnant with my son's first sibling instead. I thought I would die from heart break.

Ugh! Yeah I had a similar thing with my SIL. She found out she was pregnant with her 2nd just a couple of weeks after I'd found out I was pregnant and announced it to us just a week after our miscarriage. >.< Needless to say, it was sooooo excruciating to try and be happy for them as everything went perfectly in their pregnancy and they gave birth just a few days after I was due. >.< I mean, on one hand, I'm thrilled that nothing went wrong for them, but on the other hand I was just heartbroken for me and my husband.



goddess25 said:


> I have had 3 m/cs and every time like you say you turn your head and see pregnant bellies....it does fill you with heart ache.

5 of them here, and omg yes it does! It doesn't help that I work in retail and alllllll I see most days is pregnant ladies, ladies with newborns, ladies with toddlers. >.<

BUT! I have a very good feeling about this one, and I'm bound and determined that he/she/them are going to stick! :D

Anyone thought of names yet?


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

*Anyone thought of names yet?*

I'm keeping a running list of names - started about 6 months before we started TTC :blush:


----------



## Leanne27

Maze said:


> Yay! I think it's really great when you can connect with people who are going through the same thing as you (with obvious personal variation) from day to day. It's a huge comfort to be able to ask each other questions and give one another support!
> 
> I should add Leanne27 to my signature as my official bump buddy.

Thanks Maze! Will add you also!


----------



## Maze

Oliver Tristan for a boy, that is a definite. Girls I am not as settled on, right now I really like Paige...but it is one of those names that I love the way it sounds and hate the way it looks. One that came to mind when I couldn't sleep last night was Caden or Caiden. 

I know I definitely won't be giving up any names to my family beforehand. I also don't plan on finding out what I am having either. Surprises surprises galore!


----------



## dodgercpkl

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> *Anyone thought of names yet?*
> 
> I'm keeping a running list of names - started about 6 months before we started TTC :blush:

*grin* Same here. We actually already have a girl's name and boy's name already picked out and ready to go. It'll be interesting to see if we stick with them or not! Though we've not changed our minds in 3 years.... sooo.... :haha:


----------



## Leanne27

We like Isla for a girl, I like Toby for a boy but DH won't let me


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Leanne27 said:


> We like Isla for a girl, I like Toby for a boy but DH won't let me

Isla is beautiful! Goes nicely with Olivia too :)

Our friends sister just named their girl Isla so unfortunately it's a 'no go' for us, otherwise it would have been a serious contender!


----------



## Maze

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> Leanne27 said:
> 
> 
> We like Isla for a girl, I like Toby for a boy but DH won't let me
> 
> Isla is beautiful! Goes nicely with Olivia too :)
> 
> Our friends sister just named their girl Isla so unfortunately it's a 'no go' for us, otherwise it would have been a serious contender!Click to expand...

I agree Isla is SO pretty. I love girls names that start with I. I really like the name Imogen but having said that years ago it already got stomped out as 'horrendous' by family and friends.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Maze said:


> Oliver Tristan for a boy, that is a definite. Girls I am not as settled on, right now I really like Paige...but it is one of those names that I love the way it sounds and hate the way it looks. One that came to mind when I couldn't sleep last night was Caden or Caiden.
> 
> I know I definitely won't be giving up any names to my family beforehand. I also don't plan on finding out what I am having either. Surprises surprises galore!

Love them both!! 

OMG! You really don't want to know before hand? lol I'm such a control freak I guess, because I GOTTA know! 

Our name for a girl is Leandra Mikaela and for a boy is James Henricus. My husband and I are both online gamers and met through one of those games. His character's name is James, and mine is Leandra. :) The Mikaela is in honor of my dad (Michael) and the Henricus is in honor of my husband's dad!


----------



## Maze

Yeah! I normally am too, but I found out with my other two and this is my last chance for it to be a surprise! I already have a boy and a girl so I'd be perfectly happy with either. 

Your names are great, I really like Leandra.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Leanne27 said:


> We like Isla for a girl, I like Toby for a boy but DH won't let me

Oooo! Isla is beautiful!



Maze said:


> Yeah! I normally am too, but I found out with my other two and this is my last chance for it to be a surprise! I already have a boy and a girl so I'd be perfectly happy with either.
> 
> Your names are great, I really like Leandra.

Haha! I still would probably want to know, but I can get that.


----------



## MommaCC

My DH likes Lacey for a girl I like Emily and as for boys I'm not sure yet but I like bobby x


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

MommaCC said:


> My DH likes Lacey for a girl I like Emily and as for boys I'm not sure yet but I like bobby x

Emily is on my list! It's pretty and quite classic I think :)


----------



## MrsMohr

When I had my ectopic EVERYONE was pregnant. I swear that every post on my FB wall were of positive pregnancy tests, ultrasound photos, and newborn babies. It was almost cruel. 

Fx-ed that all of us have sticky beans in the right spot this time lol! 

Off topic here BUT I have felt "wet" down there all day. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## dodgercpkl

MrsMohr said:


> When I had my ectopic EVERYONE was pregnant. I swear that every post on my FB wall were of positive pregnancy tests, ultrasound photos, and newborn babies. It was almost cruel.
> 
> Fx-ed that all of us have sticky beans in the right spot this time lol!
> 
> Off topic here BUT I have felt "wet" down there all day. Is anyone else having this issue?

I'm very much with you on the hope that we are all pregnant with stickies in the right spots this time!!

YES! I've been wet there for the last several days and it drives me NUTS! I keep thinking that I'm bleeding. :wacko:


----------



## Maze

MrsMohr said:


> When I had my ectopic EVERYONE was pregnant. I swear that every post on my FB wall were of positive pregnancy tests, ultrasound photos, and newborn babies. It was almost cruel.
> 
> Fx-ed that all of us have sticky beans in the right spot this time lol!
> 
> Off topic here BUT I have felt "wet" down there all day. Is anyone else having this issue?

Yep, it is your mucus plug forming. For the next couple of weeks you'll get little wooshes of fluid or even sticky white/creamy cm. It always has me freaked out and running to the bathroom to make sure it isn't blood.


----------



## MrsMohr

dodgercpkl said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> When I had my ectopic EVERYONE was pregnant. I swear that every post on my FB wall were of positive pregnancy tests, ultrasound photos, and newborn babies. It was almost cruel.
> 
> Fx-ed that all of us have sticky beans in the right spot this time lol!
> 
> Off topic here BUT I have felt "wet" down there all day. Is anyone else having this issue?
> 
> I'm very much with you on the hope that we are all pregnant with stickies in the right spots this time!!
> 
> YES! I've been wet there for the last several days and it drives me NUTS! I keep thinking that I'm bleeding. :wacko:Click to expand...

OMG that's what I've been doing all day...I keep running to the bathroom and wiping myself but nothing is there. I feel like i'm going insane :wacko: That makes me feel so much better to know i'm not the only one! 



Maze said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> When I had my ectopic EVERYONE was pregnant. I swear that every post on my FB wall were of positive pregnancy tests, ultrasound photos, and newborn babies. It was almost cruel.
> 
> Fx-ed that all of us have sticky beans in the right spot this time lol!
> 
> Off topic here BUT I have felt "wet" down there all day. Is anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Yep, it is your mucus plug forming. For the next couple of weeks you'll get little wooshes of fluid or even sticky white/creamy cm. It always has me freaked out and running to the bathroom to make sure it isn't blood.Click to expand...

Woo hoo I have a mucus plug lmao! It's even worse because today would have been the day AF reared her ugly head so i'm super paranoid. 

Off topic again: Earlier I was looking for a smiley that was rolling on the ground laughing. While I didn't find one I found this one and it's cracking me up every time I see it...what..is...this..for hahahahahahaha: :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Maze

LOL, it's a sexy smiley with bouncy breasts I think. Most commonly used in the breast-feeding forum.


----------



## Leanne27

Love the bouncing boobies!


----------



## MrsMohr

Doesn't it totally crack you up...I mean come on...where else are you going to find a smiley like that other than on here!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

MrsMohr said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> When I had my ectopic EVERYONE was pregnant. I swear that every post on my FB wall were of positive pregnancy tests, ultrasound photos, and newborn babies. It was almost cruel.
> 
> Fx-ed that all of us have sticky beans in the right spot this time lol!
> 
> Off topic here BUT I have felt "wet" down there all day. Is anyone else having this issue?
> 
> I'm very much with you on the hope that we are all pregnant with stickies in the right spots this time!!
> 
> YES! I've been wet there for the last several days and it drives me NUTS! I keep thinking that I'm bleeding. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that's what I've been doing all day...I keep running to the bathroom and wiping myself but nothing is there. I feel like i'm going insane :wacko: That makes me feel so much better to know i'm not the only one!
> 
> 
> 
> Maze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> When I had my ectopic EVERYONE was pregnant. I swear that every post on my FB wall were of positive pregnancy tests, ultrasound photos, and newborn babies. It was almost cruel.
> 
> Fx-ed that all of us have sticky beans in the right spot this time lol!
> 
> Off topic here BUT I have felt "wet" down there all day. Is anyone else having this issue?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it is your mucus plug forming. For the next couple of weeks you'll get little wooshes of fluid or even sticky white/creamy cm. It always has me freaked out and running to the bathroom to make sure it isn't blood.Click to expand...
> 
> Woo hoo I have a mucus plug lmao! It's even worse because today would have been the day AF reared her ugly head so i'm super paranoid.Click to expand...

LOL! I texted my husband with that information because I was thrilled to hear that!  Glad I'm not the only silly paranoid one here! :D


----------



## MrsMohr

dodgercpkl said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> When I had my ectopic EVERYONE was pregnant. I swear that every post on my FB wall were of positive pregnancy tests, ultrasound photos, and newborn babies. It was almost cruel.
> 
> Fx-ed that all of us have sticky beans in the right spot this time lol!
> 
> Off topic here BUT I have felt "wet" down there all day. Is anyone else having this issue?
> 
> I'm very much with you on the hope that we are all pregnant with stickies in the right spots this time!!
> 
> YES! I've been wet there for the last several days and it drives me NUTS! I keep thinking that I'm bleeding. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that's what I've been doing all day...I keep running to the bathroom and wiping myself but nothing is there. I feel like i'm going insane :wacko: That makes me feel so much better to know i'm not the only one!
> 
> 
> 
> Maze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> When I had my ectopic EVERYONE was pregnant. I swear that every post on my FB wall were of positive pregnancy tests, ultrasound photos, and newborn babies. It was almost cruel.
> 
> Fx-ed that all of us have sticky beans in the right spot this time lol!
> 
> Off topic here BUT I have felt "wet" down there all day. Is anyone else having this issue?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it is your mucus plug forming. For the next couple of weeks you'll get little wooshes of fluid or even sticky white/creamy cm. It always has me freaked out and running to the bathroom to make sure it isn't blood.Click to expand...
> 
> Woo hoo I have a mucus plug lmao! It's even worse because today would have been the day AF reared her ugly head so i'm super paranoid.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! I texted my husband with that information because I was thrilled to hear that!  Glad I'm not the only silly paranoid one here! :DClick to expand...

That's awesome! I called my mom and told her that other girls in my October group were doing the same thing lol! My mom couldn't remember if she had the wet feeling or not :)


----------



## MrsMohr

PS: I think that anytime anyone in our October pumpkins group is sad or bummed out that we should use this to cheer them up: :holly:


----------



## Maze

It is a bit of a cruel joke for symptoms to be cramping and extra fluid down there, isn't it?

My back is hurting again today which has me a little uneasy, and every time I call the office to get my second beta numbers my nurse is busy. BAH I SAY! I just want to know they doubled.


----------



## SIEGAL

Hi Everyone. I would like to Join - Due date Oct 5


----------



## Maze

SIEGAL said:


> Hi Everyone. I would like to Join - Due date Oct 5

Added. Congrats on your BFP and welcome! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMohr

Maze said:


> It is a bit of a cruel joke for symptoms to be cramping and extra fluid down there, isn't it?
> 
> My back is hurting again today which has me a little uneasy, and every time I call the office to get my second beta numbers my nurse is busy. BAH I SAY! I just want to know they doubled.

I have decided that mother nature is an evil trickster. Early pregnancy symptoms being the exact same as PMS I mean COME ON lol! 

I'm happy to say that I'm not freaking out AS much about the wet feeling but you better bet i'm looking at that toilet paper every time I wipe. I'm just not going to the bathroom extra now lol!

Well of course your nurse is busy every time you call...i blame mother nature on that one too just because I can! 

Lower back pain can be normal in early pregnancy...aaahhh just another one of mother natures evil tricks huh. I'm sure those numbers doubled just fine! 



SIEGAL said:


> Hi Everyone. I would like to Join - Due date Oct 5

Welcome and congrats on your BFP! PS: you're part of a pretty awesome group :flower:


----------



## alkalinerush

for names we're planning on Rowan for a girl...either Rowan Rose or Rowan Jayne to keep Rose open as a name for a future girl, and we like Aspen or Oak for a boy. (every baby name is a tree or plant haha!)


----------



## broodymrs

I've found it! Honestly can baby brain kick in this early, lol. Names we like are ellie rose or oscar evans. We will def find out what we're having. Monkeymummy how do you arrange a private scan? This is our first after 11 long hard months of ttc and i'm terrified something is going to go wrong so a scan would really reassure me x


----------



## alkalinerush

Maze said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> I know, it really really is nice to have others to share your experiences with that's for sure. I have no other pregnant gals around me right now...just my baby and bump ladies!
> 
> Yeah, we just moved over the summer and I don't really know too many people in the area, nevermind anyone who is also pregnant. So this site is great for that! However a bit addicting it can be... :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> MonkeyMummy2b said:
> 
> 
> It is slow moving from what I've heard, we're probably going to pay for a private scan before our 12 wkish NHS one, for peace of mind!Click to expand...
> 
> It seems like a lot of ladies in the UK do the same thing! I think it's a good call if it will put your nerves at ease.
> 
> 
> 
> alkalinerush said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies!!! Can you add me to the list for the 8th?? Just had another bfp last night after a faint one on the 27th (totally not an evap!!! lol) So excited to join yall!!! =D =D =D
> 
> :happydance: WOOHOOO!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats and welcome! I will add ya to the list. Those first lines are always so teasing and annoying! What I would not give to have had a nice dark line off the bat. I only just got one this morning that is almost as dark as the control line but still not quite there. I don't think I'll take anymore. :blush:Click to expand...

thanks love! yeah i'm not peeing on ANY more haha. AF is now late...i'll take that as my definite DEFINITE sign hahaha ;)


----------



## alkalinerush

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> alkalinerush said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies!!! Can you add me to the list for the 8th?? Just had another bfp last night after a faint one on the 27th (totally not an evap!!! lol) So excited to join yall!!! =D =D =D
> 
> :happydance: WOOHOOO!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!! We're due the same day :) WOOOHOOO!!Click to expand...

WOOHOOOO!!!!!!!! So excited to be able to share this with you and with all of you awesome ladies! I felt so alone with my first...so nice ot have such a wonderful support group to share symptoms and excitements and fears and all that!!! =D :hugs:


----------



## Lozga

Hi everyone! Anyone else feeling seriously bloated at the moment? I feel huge.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Maze said:


> It is a bit of a cruel joke for symptoms to be cramping and extra fluid down there, isn't it?
> 
> My back is hurting again today which has me a little uneasy, and every time I call the office to get my second beta numbers my nurse is busy. BAH I SAY! I just want to know they doubled.

I know right?! I'm doing ok with the cramping, but I had a bit of spotting on 12/13/14dpo so that was a touch nerve wracking. BUT, I handled it a TON better then I did even with my first pregnancy.  It was mostly all brownish, so that helped too. :) I hope your back feels better soon! :hugs:

I didn't get to do my first beta until after 4pm on monday, so I'm waiting until after work (4pm) today to do my 2nd. Thank God, though, that mine I will get notified via email when they are ready and can just look it up online rather then have to wait to talk to someone! I hope you find out soon! Keep us posted!



SIEGAL said:


> Hi Everyone. I would like to Join - Due date Oct 5

Welcome and congrats!! :)



MrsMohr said:


> That's awesome! I called my mom and told her that other girls in my October group were doing the same thing lol! My mom couldn't remember if she had the wet feeling or not :)

BWAHAHAHA!! I didn't ask my mom, but honestly, just never really thought about it other then it worrying me and making me run to the bathroom!!  We sound like we think a lot alike. :D


----------



## alkalinerush

is anyone else having some crazy vivid dreams??! It seems like every night now it's something wild...last night I had a water dream with my 3-year-old..(such sofft gentle beautiful water rapids), the night before it was a showering issue at a youth conformation/church camp I was helping out on and the night before that...a seriously WEIRD sexy dream with my bf and a crush from long ago....kind of weird and homosexual (not saying homosexual is weird but when it's between the two of them...haha!) bf Rory does NOT know about that one  haha!


----------



## dodgercpkl

MrsMohr said:


> I have decided that mother nature is an evil trickster. Early pregnancy symptoms being the exact same as PMS I mean COME ON lol!
> 
> I'm happy to say that I'm not freaking out AS much about the wet feeling but you better bet i'm looking at that toilet paper every time I wipe. I'm just not going to the bathroom extra now lol!
> 
> Well of course your nurse is busy every time you call...i blame mother nature on that one too just because I can!
> 
> Lower back pain can be normal in early pregnancy...aaahhh just another one of mother natures evil tricks huh. I'm sure those numbers doubled just fine!

I've been pretty lucky in that I seem to have some definite signs of pregnancy. In 4 out of 5 of my pregnancies (the only one I'm not counting is my first because I had no clue to even look!), I knew well before any tests could possibly have told me that I was pregnant. In every single one of them, my two go-to signs were sore boobs and uterine area cramping that started RIGHT after ovulation and just never stopped. I told my Endo at 4dpo that I was positive that I was pregnant! lol



alkalinerush said:


> for names we're planning on Rowan for a girl...either Rowan Rose or Rowan Jayne to keep Rose open as a name for a future girl, and we like Aspen or Oak for a boy. (every baby name is a tree or plant haha!)

Oh beautiful!! 



broodymrs said:


> I've found it! Honestly can baby brain kick in this early, lol. Names we like are ellie rose or oscar evans. We will def find out what we're having. Monkeymummy how do you arrange a private scan? This is our first after 11 long hard months of ttc and i'm terrified something is going to go wrong so a scan would really reassure me x

Woot! Welcome to the thread!! I know how it feels to have to wait a long time. It's been over 2.5 years since my husband and I started! Glad you finally got your BFP and I hope it's a very sticky LO. As for baby brain? Mine sure has!! My husband is laughing at just how forgetful and clueless I seem to have become!!



alkalinerush said:


> thanks love! yeah i'm not peeing on ANY more haha. AF is now late...i'll take that as my definite DEFINITE sign hahaha ;)

I think that's the way to go. :) I've been such a poas-aholic the past year (we are talking sometimes 20-30 tests PER CYCLE), and this time, I just didn't need to. I mean I still tested 7 times (2 of them were too early and were bfn's), but I knew from that first test with a 2nd line that this wasn't an evap. :)


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Lozga said:


> Hi everyone! Anyone else feeling seriously bloated at the moment? I feel huge.

Me! Also doesn't help that I'm carrying some post Xmas wobble too :haha:

My husband has bought me running related presents for my bday next week - guess I'll have to put that on hold? The research I've done suggests that running is ok IF your body is already used to it... which mine isn't :blush: I'm only about 3/4 - 1 stone over weight but it still shows - heyho, I'll have a valid 'excuse' very soon hopefully :haha:

He had also planned to take us husky sledging for my bday too! Luckily he hadn't ordered it before the BFP - think we'll put anything too risky on hold for now!


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

alkalinerush said:


> is anyone else having some crazy vivid dreams??! It seems like every night now it's something wild...last night I had a water dream with my 3-year-old..(such sofft gentle beautiful water rapids), the night before it was a showering issue at a youth conformation/church camp I was helping out on and the night before that...a seriously WEIRD sexy dream with my bf and a crush from long ago....kind of weird and homosexual (not saying homosexual is weird but when it's between the two of them...haha!) bf Rory does NOT know about that one  haha!

 :haha::haha: I'm all for sharing pregnancy symptoms with my husband but weird sexy dreams including exes is taking it a little too far! Even by our standards!


----------



## Maze

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> alkalinerush said:
> 
> 
> is anyone else having some crazy vivid dreams??! It seems like every night now it's something wild...last night I had a water dream with my 3-year-old..(such sofft gentle beautiful water rapids), the night before it was a showering issue at a youth conformation/church camp I was helping out on and the night before that...a seriously WEIRD sexy dream with my bf and a crush from long ago....kind of weird and homosexual (not saying homosexual is weird but when it's between the two of them...haha!) bf Rory does NOT know about that one  haha!
> 
> :haha::haha: I'm all for sharing pregnancy symptoms with my husband but weird sexy dreams including exes is taking it a little too far! Even by our standards!Click to expand...


YEP YEP ME. Sexy dreams galore, and ...er....even woke up from one after, you know. :dohh: Which only ever happens when I am pregnant.


----------



## Maze

So at 15 dpo HCG 74 Progesterone 45

My results for 18 dpo (but not quite 72 hours) was HCG 441 Progesterone 51

So almost 6 x up, which means I am doubling every day instead of 48-72 hours. CRAZY!


----------



## broodymrs

Maze said:


> So at 15 dpo HCG 74 Progesterone 45
> 
> My results for 18 dpo (but not quite 72 hours) was HCG 441 Progesterone 51
> 
> So almost 6 x up, which means I am doubling every day instead of 48-72 hours. CRAZY!

That's great, bet that's a relief!


----------



## Kestersed

Hello,

I just found out I'm due around October 8th if all goes well :D Very excited, very bloated... and a little cranky... Yay. <3 :happydance:

Congrats to all!


----------



## Maze

Kestersed said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just found out I'm due around October 8th if all goes well :D Very excited, very bloated... and a little cranky... Yay. <3 :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to all!

Congrats and welcome! October is proving to be a VERY supportive month. You have a wonderful group of ladies here! :hugs:


----------



## ErinDancey

Hi Ladies!

I'm due on October 4th and would LOVE to see my name on the list!

It'll be nice to follow along with some new girls at the same stage as me.

My situation is a little different (I am single and used a donor) but other than DH talk, I should be on the same page as the rest of you :winkwink:

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Maze

ErinDancey said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm due on October 4th and would LOVE to see my name on the list!
> 
> It'll be nice to follow along with some new girls at the same stage as me.
> 
> My situation is a little different (I am single and used a donor) but other than DH talk, I should be on the same page as the rest of you :winkwink:
> 
> Congrats to everyone!

Welcome and CONGRATS! You must be ecstatic! I am actually from Ontario as well. You are all added to the list. :hugs:


----------



## ErinDancey

Maze said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> When I had my ectopic EVERYONE was pregnant. I swear that every post on my FB wall were of positive pregnancy tests, ultrasound photos, and newborn babies. It was almost cruel.
> 
> Fx-ed that all of us have sticky beans in the right spot this time lol!
> 
> Off topic here BUT I have felt "wet" down there all day. Is anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Yep, it is your mucus plug forming. For the next couple of weeks you'll get little wooshes of fluid or even sticky white/creamy cm. It always has me freaked out and running to the bathroom to make sure it isn't blood.Click to expand...

OMG! I'm so happy you said this! I've been having little whooshes too and I keep thinking something is wrong and I'm bleeding. This pregnancy has been very different from my first one so far, so it's like I'm a rookie all over again!


----------



## MrsMohr

dodgercpkl said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> It is a bit of a cruel joke for symptoms to be cramping and extra fluid down there, isn't it?
> 
> My back is hurting again today which has me a little uneasy, and every time I call the office to get my second beta numbers my nurse is busy. BAH I SAY! I just want to know they doubled.
> 
> I know right?! I'm doing ok with the cramping, but I had a bit of spotting on 12/13/14dpo so that was a touch nerve wracking. BUT, I handled it a TON better then I did even with my first pregnancy.  It was mostly all brownish, so that helped too. :) I hope your back feels better soon! :hugs:
> 
> I didn't get to do my first beta until after 4pm on monday, so I'm waiting until after work (4pm) today to do my 2nd. Thank God, though, that mine I will get notified via email when they are ready and can just look it up online rather then have to wait to talk to someone! I hope you find out soon! Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> 
> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone. I would like to Join - Due date Oct 5Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome and congrats!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I called my mom and told her that other girls in my October group were doing the same thing lol! My mom couldn't remember if she had the wet feeling or not :)Click to expand...
> 
> BWAHAHAHA!! I didn't ask my mom, but honestly, just never really thought about it other then it worrying me and making me run to the bathroom!!  We sound like we think a lot alike. :DClick to expand...

Well that means you're awesome then right ha ha! Hey obviously all of our mothers have been through this before, who better to ask! Unfortunately since she was pregnant with me 31 years ago she didn't remember!



alkalinerush said:


> is anyone else having some crazy vivid dreams??! It seems like every night now it's something wild...last night I had a water dream with my 3-year-old..(such sofft gentle beautiful water rapids), the night before it was a showering issue at a youth conformation/church camp I was helping out on and the night before that...a seriously WEIRD sexy dream with my bf and a crush from long ago....kind of weird and homosexual (not saying homosexual is weird but when it's between the two of them...haha!) bf Rory does NOT know about that one  haha!




dodgercpkl said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> I have decided that mother nature is an evil trickster. Early pregnancy symptoms being the exact same as PMS I mean COME ON lol!
> 
> I'm happy to say that I'm not freaking out AS much about the wet feeling but you better bet i'm looking at that toilet paper every time I wipe. I'm just not going to the bathroom extra now lol!
> 
> Well of course your nurse is busy every time you call...i blame mother nature on that one too just because I can!
> 
> Lower back pain can be normal in early pregnancy...aaahhh just another one of mother natures evil tricks huh. I'm sure those numbers doubled just fine!
> 
> I've been pretty lucky in that I seem to have some definite signs of pregnancy. In 4 out of 5 of my pregnancies (the only one I'm not counting is my first because I had no clue to even look!), I knew well before any tests could possibly have told me that I was pregnant. In every single one of them, my two go-to signs were sore boobs and uterine area cramping that started RIGHT after ovulation and just never stopped. I told my Endo at 4dpo that I was positive that I was pregnant! lol
> 
> Well aren't you the lucky one. I had no stress this cycle (our 2nd cycle). I was 100% convinced that we had missed my O day and that i was not pregnant at all. Unlike last month where I started testing at 6dpo!
> 
> 
> 
> alkalinerush said:
> 
> 
> for names we're planning on Rowan for a girl...either Rowan Rose or Rowan Jayne to keep Rose open as a name for a future girl, and we like Aspen or Oak for a boy. (every baby name is a tree or plant haha!)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> I've found it! Honestly can baby brain kick in this early, lol. Names we like are ellie rose or oscar evans. We will def find out what we're having. Monkeymummy how do you arrange a private scan? This is our first after 11 long hard months of ttc and i'm terrified something is going to go wrong so a scan would really reassure me xClick to expand...
> 
> Woot! Welcome to the thread!! I know how it feels to have to wait a long time. It's been over 2.5 years since my husband and I started! Glad you finally got your BFP and I hope it's a very sticky LO. As for baby brain? Mine sure has!! My husband is laughing at just how forgetful and clueless I seem to have become!!
> 
> 
> 
> alkalinerush said:
> 
> 
> thanks love! yeah i'm not peeing on ANY more haha. AF is now late...i'll take that as my definite DEFINITE sign hahaha ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's the way to go. :) I've been such a poas-aholic the past year (we are talking sometimes 20-30 tests PER CYCLE), and this time, I just didn't need to. I mean I still tested 7 times (2 of them were too early and were bfn's), but I knew from that first test with a 2nd line that this wasn't an evap. :)Click to expand...




MonkeyMummy2b said:


> alkalinerush said:
> 
> 
> is anyone else having some crazy vivid dreams??! It seems like every night now it's something wild...last night I had a water dream with my 3-year-old..(such sofft gentle beautiful water rapids), the night before it was a showering issue at a youth conformation/church camp I was helping out on and the night before that...a seriously WEIRD sexy dream with my bf and a crush from long ago....kind of weird and homosexual (not saying homosexual is weird but when it's between the two of them...haha!) bf Rory does NOT know about that one  haha!
> 
> I had a crazy VIVID dream before I got my bfp and was like WOAH but I didn't think anything about it until now. Unfortunately for me it wasn't sexy and did not end in the big O face! It was the most terrifying dream I've ever had and it was sooooo real lol!
> 
> :haha::haha: I'm all for sharing pregnancy symptoms with my husband but weird sexy dreams including exes is taking it a little too far! Even by our standards!Click to expand...


----------



## MrsMohr

Wow that's one BIG multi-quote!


----------



## ErinDancey

Lozga said:


> Hi everyone! Anyone else feeling seriously bloated at the moment? I feel huge.

YES! I'm like a month pregnant and I look like I'm hiding a beach ball in my stomach...


----------



## MrsMohr

oohhh ladies should we dare to be different and put all of our first scan dates on the first page with our due dates so we know when to expect scan pictures from everyone lol?


----------



## broodymrs

Welcome to the new girls and congratulations. Can i ask what symptoms everyone is getting. Want to make sure i am 'normal'!? I feel fine until the evening then getting lots of twinges in abdomen, some a bit painful. Was having period type cramps a few days ago but they stopped yesterday. Constantly weeing. Feeling tired and headachey at night. Achey all over body. Bit of nausea morning and evening but not actually being sick. Things concerning me are apart from a few twinges boobs generally fine and the abdomen twinges and pains. Would love to hear how everyone else is doing


----------



## ErinDancey

MrsMohr said:


> oohhh ladies should we dare to be different and put all of our first scan dates on the first page with our due dates so we know when to expect scan pictures from everyone lol?

Awesome idea! My scan is on March 4th:happydance:


----------



## broodymrs

broodymrs said:


> Welcome to the new girls and congratulations. Can i ask what symptoms everyone is getting. Want to make sure i am 'normal'!? I feel fine until the evening then getting lots of twinges in abdomen, some a bit painful. Was having period type cramps a few days ago but they stopped yesterday. Constantly weeing. Feeling tired and headachey at night. Achey all over body. Bit of nausea morning and evening but not actually being sick.
> Things concerning me are apart from a few twinges boobs generally fine and the abdomen twinges and pains. Would love to hear how everyone else is doing. Feel free to put my scan date on but i don't know it yet!


----------



## goddess25

This is certainly picked up since i checked this morning.

I am dashing to the toilet to check for bleeding every time i feel the wetness too.


maze super excited to hear how great your numbers are..i kind of wish i were doing that too. i have a mw and i am sure they would do it if i asked but just waiting it out at the moment.

I have my first MW appointment on Tuesday at 3:00pm.

I did one test and not POAS anymore.

Names: Isla & Clara are my favourites for girls, nothing for boys.

I am trying to keep myself contained and trying not to get excited but its very very hard.


----------



## goddess25

This time around apart from being wet down there i feel nothing. Slight booby tentderness but not much and thats about it really. The lack of anything has me concerned.


----------



## tobefruitful

hey mamas, just found out yesterday that we are pregnant! went to the dr today, 5 weeks along. due date oct. 2nd in case anybody wants to add it to the main page. :) we have a fairytale story. we have been trying for the past 2 1/2 years to conceive using both IUIs & IVF treatments. currently we have been matched to a lovely family & have a (hopeful) baby due july through adoption. and now we biologically have a baby due in oct.!! we are so excited!! it just so happens that all of my friends are not currently pregnant so i thought i might hope on board this group. congrats to all of you!! how is everybody feeling?


----------



## Maze

MrsMohr said:


> oohhh ladies should we dare to be different and put all of our first scan dates on the first page with our due dates so we know when to expect scan pictures from everyone lol?

Sure we can do that when people are given concrete scan dates. I won't have one for two weeks, but I dunno what the actual date will be. Excited and nervous all the same!



broodymrs said:


> Welcome to the new girls and congratulations. Can i ask what symptoms everyone is getting. Want to make sure i am 'normal'!? I feel fine until the evening then getting lots of twinges in abdomen, some a bit painful. Was having period type cramps a few days ago but they stopped yesterday. Constantly weeing. Feeling tired and headachey at night. Achey all over body. Bit of nausea morning and evening but not actually being sick. Things concerning me are apart from a few twinges boobs generally fine and the abdomen twinges and pains. Would love to hear how everyone else is doing

I am extremely tired, but sometimes have a hard time falling back asleep if I wake up at night. Very vivid dreams, super sense of smell, swollen breasts but not really tender, EXTREMELY emotional, light pressure on my stomach and on my back which made me nervous but apparently is fine. 


goddes25- I wouldn't worry too much about not feeling overly pregnant right now. If I didn't know I was pregnant I'd pretty much assume I was fine too, just a bit tired. Of my two successful pregnancies (so far) this one has the least obvious symptoms.


----------



## broodymrs

I feel concerned when i have symptoms and concerned when i don't! Decided to book a private scan for 8 weeks for reassurance


----------



## MrsMohr

Well Mine is February 20th...waaayyy to far away! 

Maze: You're numbers are AWESOME :happydance::happydance:

Symptoms: Weird scary vivid dream about a week ago...I'm hoping for the sexy ones from here on our ha ha! Sore bb's with prominent veins (sexy right), crampy pinchy in the uterus, wet feeling "down there", I'm starting to feel sleepy I fell asleep last night at 8:50 woops and I laid on the couch this afternoon and before I knew it I was waking up two hours later. I'm a little gassy..not the burpie kind the farty kind (come on could I be any sexier right now guys). Super bloated as well!


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Kestersed said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just found out I'm due around October 8th if all goes well :D Very excited, very bloated... and a little cranky... Yay. <3 :happydance:
> 
> Congrats to all!

Congrats! I'm due 8th October too :)

How are you finding pregnancy? Is this your first?


----------



## MrsMohr

tobefruitful said:


> hey mamas, just found out yesterday that we are pregnant! went to the dr today, 5 weeks along. due date oct. 2nd in case anybody wants to add it to the main page. :) we have a fairytale story. we have been trying for the past 2 1/2 years to conceive using both IUIs & IVF treatments. currently we have been matched to a lovely family & have a (hopeful) baby due july through adoption. and now we biologically have a baby due in oct.!! we are so excited!! it just so happens that all of my friends are not currently pregnant so i thought i might hope on board this group. congrats to all of you!! how is everybody feeling?

I just saw you're post. Big congrats to you!!!! Are you in Florida with me!!!


----------



## liz0012

hey guys!!! Glad to find you all! Due Oct. 6..... Today I was up at 2 am had to pee, could not get back to sleep for the life of me!!! I laid in bed and felt like I was on a boat. I have a headache and I am STARVING!! This is my first, so I have no clue what to think.... normal??? Elizabeth


----------



## liz0012

Maze said:


> Done! I remember you from the other thread but I don't think you actually gave a date! (If I am wrong, don't mind me, I have been dealing with mild insomnia.)

OMG, you have insomnia too!!! What is with that? I was always one that went to bed at 9 didn't wake till 6.


----------



## Maze

liz0012 said:


> hey guys!!! Glad to find you all! Due Oct. 6..... Today I was up at 2 am had to pee, could not get back to sleep for the life of me!!! I laid in bed and felt like I was on a boat. I have a headache and I am STARVING!! This is my first, so I have no clue what to think.... normal??? Elizabeth

Very normal, progesterone doesn't just make us sleepy it ALSO gives us sleepy insomnia. Totally fair, right?


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi guys!! So so so excited I literally just tested tonight at 13dpo with CLear Blue Digi and it said "Pregnant 2-3" sooooo excited and scared all at the same time this will be our first little monkey!! Due Date calculator says 8th October! 

When should I make an appointment to go and see the doctor......tomorrow? Or is that too early? Thanks and congrats to all you lovely ladies!! I am looking forward to going through this journey with you all!! Xx


----------



## Maze

tobefruitful said:


> hey mamas, just found out yesterday that we are pregnant! went to the dr today, 5 weeks along. due date oct. 2nd in case anybody wants to add it to the main page. :) we have a fairytale story. we have been trying for the past 2 1/2 years to conceive using both IUIs & IVF treatments. currently we have been matched to a lovely family & have a (hopeful) baby due july through adoption. and now we biologically have a baby due in oct.!! we are so excited!! it just so happens that all of my friends are not currently pregnant so i thought i might hope on board this group. congrats to all of you!! how is everybody feeling?

AMAZING! I added you to the list, I also added that you have a hopeful adoption for July as well, is that OK? Congrats and welcome!


----------



## liz0012

Maze said:


> So at 15 dpo HCG 74 Progesterone 45
> 
> My results for 18 dpo (but not quite 72 hours) was HCG 441 Progesterone 51
> 
> So almost 6 x up, which means I am doubling every day instead of 48-72 hours. CRAZY!

hey. my hcg was 17.5 at 9 dpo and then at 11 dpo it was 55.5 how is that?? I am not going in again for hcg.


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats tobefruitful! That is a fairy story. By october you'll have a full family, how exciting!


----------



## Maze

twinkletoe said:


> Hi guys!! So so so excited I literally just tested tonight at 13dpo with CLear Blue Digi and it said "Pregnant 2-3" sooooo excited and scared all at the same time this will be our first little monkey!! Due Date calculator says 8th October!
> 
> When should I make an appointment to go and see the doctor......tomorrow? Or is that too early? Thanks and congrats to all you lovely ladies!! I am looking forward to going through this journey with you all!! Xx

CONGRATS! Welcome to the thread and to First Tri! I would call up your regular family doctor and let them know you tested positive. They will make an appointment for you for when they feel is best. 



liz0012 said:


> hey. my hcg was 17.5 at 9 dpo and then at 11 dpo it was 55.5 how is that?? I am not going in again for hcg.

That's great, it means you're more than doubling in 48-72 hours. They want to see you at least close to doubling.


----------



## goddess25

Maze said:


> liz0012 said:
> 
> 
> hey guys!!! Glad to find you all! Due Oct. 6..... Today I was up at 2 am had to pee, could not get back to sleep for the life of me!!! I laid in bed and felt like I was on a boat. I have a headache and I am STARVING!! This is my first, so I have no clue what to think.... normal??? Elizabeth
> 
> Very normal, progesterone doesn't just make us sleepy it ALSO gives us sleepy insomnia. Totally fair, right?Click to expand...

Something to look on the bright side about, i was awake at 2am and awake till my alarm went off. WOOHOO to insomnia.


----------



## Cowgirl1357

Hello, found out I'm preg hopefully a sticky bean after mc in oct. going off my period I'm due sept 30 but I didn't ovulate till like jan 18 so that makes it oct 11. So excited and nervous.


----------



## Maze

goddess25 said:



> Something to look on the bright side about, i was awake at 2am and awake till my alarm went off. WOOHOO to insomnia.

LOL, because it is an obvious symptom? I normally didn't get it until later in pregnancy. This one is just proving to be different in a few ways.


----------



## tobefruitful

MrsMohr said:


> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> hey mamas, just found out yesterday that we are pregnant! went to the dr today, 5 weeks along. due date oct. 2nd in case anybody wants to add it to the main page. :) we have a fairytale story. we have been trying for the past 2 1/2 years to conceive using both IUIs & IVF treatments. currently we have been matched to a lovely family & have a (hopeful) baby due july through adoption. and now we biologically have a baby due in oct.!! we are so excited!! it just so happens that all of my friends are not currently pregnant so i thought i might hope on board this group. congrats to all of you!! how is everybody feeling?
> 
> I just saw you're post. Big congrats to you!!!! Are you in Florida with me!!!Click to expand...


thanks!! congrats to you too!! :cloud9: this weather has been great right?


----------



## liz0012

insomnia is not fair!!! OMG my brain is like literally hurting and foggy!!! How to get a good night sleep... I would say a night cap, but I can't do that:) haha


----------



## Maze

Cowgirl1357 said:


> Hello, found out I'm preg hopefully a sticky bean after mc in oct. going off my period I'm due sept 30 but I didn't ovulate till like jan 18 so that makes it oct 11. So excited and nervous.

Big welcome and congrats! Did you do OPKs? I miscarried in November so I know how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## daisyr21

OMG!!! I love this tread!!! It's like you guys are in my brain LOL. I also have that wet feeling so far I have fought the urge to go check everytime I feel it but you can be sure that everytime I go to the bathroom I'm checking for blood :/ I'm having crazy headaches too and I'm pretty cranky. I don't know when I will be having a scan since I have to wait for some insurance things to go through. Hopefully within the next two weeks.

As far as baby names we like Marina for a girl, haven't thought any of boys. We are trying to keep with our M since we already have Mikaela and Mateo :)


----------



## Maze

daisyr21 said:


> OMG!!! I love this tread!!! It's like you guys are in my brain LOL. I also have that wet feeling so far I have fought the urge to go check everytime I feel it but you can be sure that everytime I go to the bathroom I'm checking for blood :/ I'm having crazy headaches too and I'm pretty cranky. I don't know when I will be having a scan since I have to wait for some insurance things to go through. Hopefully within the next two weeks.
> 
> As far as baby names we like Marina for a girl, haven't thought any of boys. We are trying to keep with our M since we already have Mikaela and Mateo :)

I really like Marina! When I was a kid I used to watch this old-school version of The Little Mermaid (with the original story, not the disney-fied one) and she was named Marina in that.


----------



## twinkletoe

I have had such insomnia of past couple of days......been blaming hubbies breathing!! Oops!! Other than that I don't feel anything unusual......very gurgling tummy but that's not unusual for me at all!! 

I feel so scared talking about it so early, but of you can't talk about it here where can you I guess? Will be so nice to get to know you lovely ladies! Xx


----------



## Cowgirl1357

Maze said:


> Cowgirl1357 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, found out I'm preg hopefully a sticky bean after mc in oct. going off my period I'm due sept 30 but I didn't ovulate till like jan 18 so that makes it oct 11. So excited and nervous.
> 
> Big welcome and congrats! Did you do OPKs? I miscarried in November so I know how you feel. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes I use opks and temp so I think that's when it happened. Well see if I'm right when I get a dr appt.


----------



## MrsMohr

tobefruitful said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> hey mamas, just found out yesterday that we are pregnant! went to the dr today, 5 weeks along. due date oct. 2nd in case anybody wants to add it to the main page. :) we have a fairytale story. we have been trying for the past 2 1/2 years to conceive using both IUIs & IVF treatments. currently we have been matched to a lovely family & have a (hopeful) baby due july through adoption. and now we biologically have a baby due in oct.!! we are so excited!! it just so happens that all of my friends are not currently pregnant so i thought i might hope on board this group. congrats to all of you!! how is everybody feeling?
> 
> I just saw you're post. Big congrats to you!!!! Are you in Florida with me!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks!! congrats to you too!! :cloud9: this weather has been great right?Click to expand...

Thanks:hugs: This weather has been absolutely beautiful, my husband and I moved down 4 years ago in October from Ohio. I will never get tired of never ever being cold or seeing snow that's for sure! Although I'm pretty sure I'm going to be one of the hottest pregnant girls ever come summer time!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozga said:


> Hi everyone! Anyone else feeling seriously bloated at the moment? I feel huge.

I wasn't until the last day or 2. Now I sure am!



alkalinerush said:


> is anyone else having some crazy vivid dreams??!

Definitely vivid, though not crazy - yet! 



Maze said:


> So at 15 dpo HCG 74 Progesterone 45
> 
> My results for 18 dpo (but not quite 72 hours) was HCG 441 Progesterone 51
> 
> So almost 6 x up, which means I am doubling every day instead of 48-72 hours. CRAZY!

WOOHOOOO!!!!! Congrats! Those are awesome numbers! I hope mine are as amazing when I get them back in a couple of hours!



ErinDancey said:


> OMG! I'm so happy you said this! I've been having little whooshes too and I keep thinking something is wrong and I'm bleeding. This pregnancy has been very different from my first one so far, so it's like I'm a rookie all over again!

It's crazy how different pregnancies can be right?! I've had 5 pregnancies, and yet somehow it feels like this is a first all over again!



broodymrs said:
 

> Can i ask what symptoms everyone is getting.

Symptoms: Bloating, nausea, lack of appetite, back aches, cramping, sore nipples/sore boobs (yep two totally different sensations. lol), pulling/stretching twinges, uterine fullness, baby brain, exhaustion, dizziness, food aversion, and probably more then what I can think of. lol All of these have been off and on except for the boobs and cramps. Those have been constant since ovulation.



Cowgirl1357 said:


> Hello, found out I'm preg hopefully a sticky bean after mc in oct. going off my period I'm due sept 30 but I didn't ovulate till like jan 18 so that makes it oct 11. So excited and nervous.

Welcome and congrats! I very much know how you feel. I've had 5 miscarriages in the past year and no living kids. How are you feeling with this pregnancy? I'm rooting for everyone on this thread to have a very sticky bean!!



twinkletoe said:


> I feel so scared talking about it so early, but of you can't talk about it here where can you I guess? Will be so nice to get to know you lovely ladies! Xx

I know all of my RPL buddies think I'm nuts for getting on here as soon as I did, but honestly I'm just plain excited about this pregnancy and like you say, I needed to talk about it with other ladies going through the same stuff!! :)

Kestersed, ErinDancey, tobefruitful, liz0012, twinkletoe - welcome and congrats to all of you ladies!!

So bloods have been taken for today, now I have to wait. 2 HOURS!! OMG! The agony! I wanna know NOW! lol

Anyone else have fun issues that you've had to deal with? I have PCOS, Hashimotos, MTHFR mutations, and had a septum removed back in October. lol I get to inject myself with lovenox once a day well into my pregnancy and I'll be on baby aspirin until 30 weeks, and progesterone supps until 10 weeks.


----------



## Maze

dodgercpkl - Keep me updated on your results, I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## goddess25

Hope you get good results, i am sure you will.

I have PCOS and my progesterone can be a bit off to maintain a pregnancy so far not taking any supplements but they reckon my recurrent losses are linked to PCOS. I wasnt able to effectively BF either of my kids linked to PCOS too its a bugger. Relatively speaking its not too bad. They have a stupid rule here of having 3 mc in a row before you can have investigations...mine are all interspersed with a child.

MC/baby/mc/baby/mc/hopefully baby


----------



## dodgercpkl

Looks like I'm bowing out. 2nd beta was 10. The writing's on the wall. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Maze

dodgercpkl said:


> Looks like I'm bowing out. 2nd beta was 10. The writing's on the wall. Good luck ladies.

Oh no!! I am so very sorry. I can't even imagine what you must be feeling. You and your OH will be in my thoughts.


----------



## iluvmyfamily

Hi :) I don't know if my real DD is gonna be Oct 3rd =/ It may be Oct 5th or 7th. I'll know more in 2wks!


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

broodymrs said:


> I feel concerned when i have symptoms and concerned when i don't! Decided to book a private scan for 8 weeks for reassurance

Think we're going to book a private scan too - 12 weeks is just too long to wait! Is 8 weeks a good time time do it? In terms of seeing heartbeat etc?


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

dodgercpkl said:


> Looks like I'm bowing out. 2nd beta was 10. The writing's on the wall. Good luck ladies.

So sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Leanne27

Dodgercpkl - so sorry to hear that. Am thinking of you. xxx


----------



## MrsMohr

dodgercpkl said:


> Looks like I'm bowing out. 2nd beta was 10. The writing's on the wall. Good luck ladies.

I'm so sorry hun :hugs: if you need support don't hesitate to post here...you're still part of our group!



iluvmyfamily said:


> Hi :) I don't know if my real DD is gonna be Oct 3rd =/ It may be Oct 5th or 7th. I'll know more in 2wks!

Welcome!!! Congrats on your bfp! 

And I think there were some other new gals on the other page...so welcome and congrats to everyone that just joined!!

Oh and guys, I have two more symptoms to add this morning. I can't sleep as long as I normally do lol. I fall right to sleep when I go to bed but have been waking up at 5 to 5:30am and I usually sleep until 7!! So I wouldn't say insomnia but I can't for the life of me go back to sleep! And when I got out of bed this morning I was hit with a huge bought of nausea...boo...I was hoping I would be special and not get it ha ha!

Ohhh and I woke up thinking. Instead of doing a traditional pregnancy journal I'm going to do a video pregnancy journal! That way at the end of the pregnancy I can burn them all to a disk and stick them in the baby book. I LOVE the baby book my mom did for me when I was little but it would be even cooler if I could see my mom on video when she was pregnant with me, seeing her progress etc. What do you guys think?


----------



## MrsMohr

PS: I'm super bummed, I haven't seen hide nor hair of my bump buddy since she said she would be my bump buddy :( Can you have more than one bump buddy lol?


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

MrsMohr said:


> PS: I'm super bummed, I haven't seen hide nor hair of my bump buddy since she said she would be my bump buddy :( Can you have more than one bump buddy lol?

The more the merrier surely?! I am currently bumpbuddyless if you want to join forces :flower:


----------



## Lindss

Maze said:


> *October Due Dates*
> 
> *October 1st*
> DrGomps
> pinkpeonies
> flump1
> 
> *October 2nd*
> Maze (C-section Late September)
> clever_blond
> Lilahs Mum
> Leanne27 (C-section Late September)
> tobefruitful (plus a hopeful adopted baby due in July!)
> 
> *October 3rd*
> iluvemyfamily
> broodymrs
> 
> *October 4th*
> keeley2010
> callmemaybbby
> Lilahs Mum
> Sini
> ErinDancey *Scan*: March 4th
> 
> *October 5th*
> momofone08
> daisyr21
> SIEGAL
> 
> *October 6th*
> liz0012
> goddess25
> Lozga
> 
> *October 7th*
> ginab
> Honeyangel831
> 
> *October 8th*
> Gei89
> MonkeyMummy2b
> alkalinerush
> Kestersed
> twinkletoe
> 
> *October 9th*
> amurray
> 
> *October 10th*
> MrsMohr *Scan*: February 20th
> 
> *October 11th*
> MommaCC
> Cowgirl1357
> 
> *Our Angel*
> dodgercpkl
> 
> 
> ​
> Original thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1700859-anyone-due-october.html
> 
> If I missed anyone or you would like to be added/removed just let me know. :happydance:

Hi can you please add me?? I am due oct 1!! Thank you! xx


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Hi can you please add me?? I am due oct 1!! Thank you! xx[/QUOTE]

Congratulations! :flower: Is this your first? How are you finding early pregnancy so far?


----------



## MrsMohr

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> PS: I'm super bummed, I haven't seen hide nor hair of my bump buddy since she said she would be my bump buddy :( Can you have more than one bump buddy lol?
> 
> The more the merrier surely?! I am currently bumpbuddyless if you want to join forces :flower:Click to expand...

he he sounds good to me! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMohr

Welcome to the October Pumpkins thread....every day we are adding more and more ladies to the list! I'm sure Maze will add you as soon as she gets on this morning.

Congrats on your BFP's!


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

It's seems to be turning into a busy month! Must be all of the Xmas and NY festivities helping those sperms swim :happydance:


----------



## Lindss

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> Hi can you please add me?? I am due oct 1!! Thank you! xx

Congratulations! :flower: Is this your first? How are you finding early pregnancy so far?[/QUOTE]

Hi!!
Thanks hun, I am super excited that this is finally happening for us!! Dh and I tried for 8mnths, and really didnt think that this was the month for us, I had surgery at the beginning of the mnth, so we took the mnth off, and suprise!!! lol!
This is our third pregnancy actually...we have Elijah who is turning 7 next month, and a little girl Mattea who is 4.
I have been feeling ok. Pretty nauseaous ( most of the time) but not throwing up..yet...:), my bb's are pretty sore and my nips have grown in size ( kinda look like they are taking over!! lol), and I literally have no energy. I have been going to bed around 830pm with the kids, but wake up by like 4 am and cant for the life of me go back to sleep!!

Is this your first pregnancy? When are you due? How are you feeling? xx
I think you were in my jan testing thread!!


----------



## MrsMohr

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> It's seems to be turning into a busy month! Must be all of the Xmas and NY festivities helping those sperms swim :happydance:

I was just thinking that, every time I check the thread there are two more lovely BFP's to add lol! 

You know what else? This thread was started yesterday because it was getting so big ha ha, so we all moved here from the "anyone due in October" thread lol. October pumpkins is blowing up right now. We have a really great group of ladies too! 

So do you have a scan date yet?


----------



## Lindss

ladies, I tried to download a pregnancy ticker, and it isnt showing the image, its just showing the adress in my signature.....does anyone know how I change that?


----------



## MrsMohr

Lindss said:


> ladies, I tried to download a pregnancy ticker, and it isnt showing the image, its just showing the adress in my signature.....does anyone know how I change that?

I forget what kind of code it's called but for my tickers it gives me like three separate codes that I can use, I always use the second one and not the first. What site are you using for the ticker?


----------



## twinkletoe

Does seem like a busy month!! I have just worked our that I have a wedding 8 days after my due date!! My my it wi be fun shopping for that dress!! ;-/

How is everyone feeling? I text my doctor today (she a family friend) and she said to come in when I'm about 6 weeks so I guess I just wait!


----------



## MrsMohr

twinkletoe said:


> Does seem like a busy month!! I have just worked our that I have a wedding 8 days after my due date!! My my it wi be fun shopping for that dress!! ;-/
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I text my doctor today (she a family friend) and she said to come in when I'm about 6 weeks so I guess I just wait!

Oh wow, well let's hope the little pumpkin isn't born late lol! I think that's going to be the most complicated wedding dress shopping event ever. You will have to pick the dress while you are preggers right...which means you will be a completely different size after you deliver! 

Where are you located? I have to wait until 7 weeks, my appointment is on the 20th! 20 more nerve racking days to go, it can't come soon enough!


----------



## Lindss

MrsMohr said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> ladies, I tried to download a pregnancy ticker, and it isnt showing the image, its just showing the adress in my signature.....does anyone know how I change that?
> 
> I forget what kind of code it's called but for my tickers it gives me like three separate codes that I can use, I always use the second one and not the first. What site are you using for the ticker?Click to expand...

thank you!! Thats what I was doing wrong...highlighting the first code instead of the second....thank you!!! How are you feeling? What symptoms have you been having?


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Yes I was in that thread too - I thought I recognised your profile picture! Love the name Elijah by the way, how do you pronounce Mattea? This is my first pregnancy, going by my LMP I'm due 8th Oct but we'll see how that goes! I'm feeling tiptop at the moment, felt pretty rough last weekend (the day before my BFP) though.


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

MrsMohr said:


> MonkeyMummy2b said:
> 
> 
> It's seems to be turning into a busy month! Must be all of the Xmas and NY festivities helping those sperms swim :happydance:
> 
> I was just thinking that, every time I check the thread there are two more lovely BFP's to add lol!
> 
> You know what else? This thread was started yesterday because it was getting so big ha ha, so we all moved here from the "anyone due in October" thread lol. October pumpkins is blowing up right now. We have a really great group of ladies too!
> 
> So do you have a scan date yet?Click to expand...

No scan date yet, in the UK its usually not until 12 weeks :(. I do have an appointment with the Doctor tomorrow afternoon but I don't think a great deal will happen other than being referred to a midwife. From what I can gather I 'll then have a meeting with the midwife around 8 weeks and then a scan at 12 weeks. 

Do you have a scan date yet?


----------



## MrsMohr

Lindss said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> ladies, I tried to download a pregnancy ticker, and it isnt showing the image, its just showing the adress in my signature.....does anyone know how I change that?
> 
> I forget what kind of code it's called but for my tickers it gives me like three separate codes that I can use, I always use the second one and not the first. What site are you using for the ticker?Click to expand...
> 
> thank you!! Thats what I was doing wrong...highlighting the first code instead of the second....thank you!!! How are you feeling? What symptoms have you been having?Click to expand...

Oh no problem girl :) 

Just really sore bb's with more prominent veins, crampy/pinchy uterus, a "wet" feeling down there, for the last two days i've been waking up super early in the morning, gas, and this morning I had my first bought of nausea (it lasted like 10 minutes and it was done), and I'm a little more tired that usual. Other than that...so far so good. 

How about you?


----------



## MrsMohr

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MonkeyMummy2b said:
> 
> 
> It's seems to be turning into a busy month! Must be all of the Xmas and NY festivities helping those sperms swim :happydance:
> 
> I was just thinking that, every time I check the thread there are two more lovely BFP's to add lol!
> 
> You know what else? This thread was started yesterday because it was getting so big ha ha, so we all moved here from the "anyone due in October" thread lol. October pumpkins is blowing up right now. We have a really great group of ladies too!
> 
> So do you have a scan date yet?Click to expand...
> 
> No scan date yet, in the UK its usually not until 12 weeks :(. I do have an appointment with the Doctor tomorrow afternoon but I don't think a great deal will happen other than being referred to a midwife. From what I can gather I 'll then have a meeting with the midwife around 8 weeks and then a scan at 12 weeks.
> 
> Do you have a scan date yet?Click to expand...

Yeah mine is the 20th, at 7 weeks :) I feel bad for you girls in the UK...7 weeks is a LONG way to wait for me so I can't imagine having to wait a full 12! BUT look on the bright side....your baby will look more like a baby than mine with that extra 5 weeks of growth under his/her belt right? 

So you're due on the 8th, I'm due on the 10th. I'm really excited to have an October baby, Costume birthday parties every year...how fun is that!


----------



## twinkletoe

MrsMohr said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Does seem like a busy month!! I have just worked our that I have a wedding 8 days after my due date!! My my it wi be fun shopping for that dress!! ;-/
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I text my doctor today (she a family friend) and she said to come in when I'm about 6 weeks so I guess I just wait!
> 
> Oh wow, well let's hope the little pumpkin isn't born late lol! I think that's going to be the most complicated wedding dress shopping event ever. You will have to pick the dress while you are preggers right...which means you will be a completely different size after you deliver!
> 
> Where are you located? I have to wait until 7 weeks, my appointment is on the 20th! 20 more nerve racking days to go, it can't come soon enough!Click to expand...

No no not "my" wedding just "a" wedding!! Hehe!! Not half as dramatic as that, phew that would be stressful !!

No my 6 week app is only he first time the doctor even wants to see me!! I think we don't get an app to have a scan till 12 weeks!! Is your 7week one a scan?? I know I will be going crazy to have a scan before 12 weeks I wi have to see how much it is to get a private one?!?! It's so hard to wait and not worry isn't it? 

When did you find out? Are you still taking preg tests??


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

I absolutely love Autumn - my favourite season so really chuffed we're due in October :)

I'm getting ahead of myself here but thinking I could start the dressing up a little early with something like this.... https://depositphotos.com/4107601/stock-photo-Halloween-pumpkin-painted-on-belly-of-pregnant.html :blush:


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

twinkletoe said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Does seem like a busy month!! I have just worked our that I have a wedding 8 days after my due date!! My my it wi be fun shopping for that dress!! ;-/
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I text my doctor today (she a family friend) and she said to come in when I'm about 6 weeks so I guess I just wait!
> 
> Oh wow, well let's hope the little pumpkin isn't born late lol! I think that's going to be the most complicated wedding dress shopping event ever. You will have to pick the dress while you are preggers right...which means you will be a completely different size after you deliver!
> 
> Where are you located? I have to wait until 7 weeks, my appointment is on the 20th! 20 more nerve racking days to go, it can't come soon enough!Click to expand...
> 
> No no not "my" wedding just "a" wedding!! Hehe!! Not half as dramatic as that, phew that would be stressful !!
> 
> No my 6 week app is only he first time the doctor even wants to see me!! I think we don't get an app to have a scan till 12 weeks!! Is your 7week one a scan?? I know I will be going crazy to have a scan before 12 weeks I wi have to see how much it is to get a private one?!?! It's so hard to wait and not worry isn't it?
> 
> When did you find out? Are you still taking preg tests??Click to expand...

I'm considering a private scan at around 8 weeks - far too impatient to wait 12 weeks! There is a place in Reading near where I live that charges about £75. I've stopped testing, temping, charting and everything TTC related now! Pregnancy symptom spotting is time consuming enough for me!


----------



## twinkletoe

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Does seem like a busy month!! I have just worked our that I have a wedding 8 days after my due date!! My my it wi be fun shopping for that dress!! ;-/
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I text my doctor today (she a family friend) and she said to come in when I'm about 6 weeks so I guess I just wait!
> 
> Oh wow, well let's hope the little pumpkin isn't born late lol! I think that's going to be the most complicated wedding dress shopping event ever. You will have to pick the dress while you are preggers right...which means you will be a completely different size after you deliver!
> 
> Where are you located? I have to wait until 7 weeks, my appointment is on the 20th! 20 more nerve racking days to go, it can't come soon enough!Click to expand...
> 
> No no not "my" wedding just "a" wedding!! Hehe!! Not half as dramatic as that, phew that would be stressful !!
> 
> No my 6 week app is only he first time the doctor even wants to see me!! I think we don't get an app to have a scan till 12 weeks!! Is your 7week one a scan?? I know I will be going crazy to have a scan before 12 weeks I wi have to see how much it is to get a private one?!?! It's so hard to wait and not worry isn't it?
> 
> When did you find out? Are you still taking preg tests??Click to expand...
> 
> I'm considering a private scan at around 8 weeks - far too impatient to wait 12 weeks! There is a place in Reading near where I live that charges about £75. I've stopped testing, temping, charting and every TTC related now! Pregnancy symptom spotting is time consuming enough for me!Click to expand...

I think I will def look into what a scan would cost here.....I am bursting already!! I have only texted last night for first time, might do just one more (have one digi left) just for my peace of mind!!


----------



## tobefruitful

MrsMohr said:


> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> hey mamas, just found out yesterday that we are pregnant! went to the dr today, 5 weeks along. due date oct. 2nd in case anybody wants to add it to the main page. :) we have a fairytale story. we have been trying for the past 2 1/2 years to conceive using both IUIs & IVF treatments. currently we have been matched to a lovely family & have a (hopeful) baby due july through adoption. and now we biologically have a baby due in oct.!! we are so excited!! it just so happens that all of my friends are not currently pregnant so i thought i might hope on board this group. congrats to all of you!! how is everybody feeling?
> 
> I just saw you're post. Big congrats to you!!!! Are you in Florida with me!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks!! congrats to you too!! :cloud9: this weather has been great right?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:hugs: This weather has been absolutely beautiful, my husband and I moved down 4 years ago in October from Ohio. I will never get tired of never ever being cold or seeing snow that's for sure! Although I'm pretty sure I'm going to be one of the hottest pregnant girls ever come summer time!Click to expand...

Where in Ohio? That is where we are from too!! We have been in the sunshine state for 5 years. I love the sunshine but I really miss the season change. The beach is pretty priceless though. How have you been feeling? I have slight cramps and twinges, Dr. said it is my uterus expanding. They did an ultra sound yesterday and saw a beautiful sac! No yolk yet, they think it is too early and I am scheduled to go in next Friday to get another.

To all the lovely ladies, what prenatal vitamins are you on? Dr. gave me about a million samples and said not to waste any and when I am done to come back & get more or that she will write a prescription. Also, has anybody attempted some exercise? I am a Yogi but wary about going back because it can be intense at times. Have a great Thursdays!:flower:


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Have you girls told anyone other than your partners yet?

I'm really keen to wait until the 12 weeks scan, mainly because if something does go wrong I'd rather deal with it in private with my husband.

My husband falls under the 'wearing heart on sleeve' category and is busting to tell someone, although has promised he won't. We have a couple of social events coming up, which I'd usually be drinking at, and we've agreed that I'll be 'on antibiotics for a chest infection' so can't drink. So when a friend he works with invited us out, his response? 
'C's been feeling really unwell recently so we'll have to play it by ear'. 
His friend ' What's wrong with her?'
Husband ' Not sure, she's been getting these weird symptoms and feeling sick'. 
His friend ' Not pregnant is she?'
Husband 'Oh no, errrrm she's on antibiotics' :dohh:

He honestly is an intelligent man.... what he lacks in discretion and tact, he makes up for in excitement!


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

tobefruitful said:


> To all the lovely ladies, what prenatal vitamins are you on? Dr. gave me about a million samples and said not to waste any and when I am done to come back & get more or that she will write a prescription. Also, has anybody attempted some exercise? I am a Yogi but wary about going back because it can be intense at times. Have a great Thursdays!:flower:


I'm only taking folic acid at the moment (have been for the past 6 months), I have a doctors appointment tomorrow so will ask what else I should be taking then. 

I had planned to start running just before I got the BFP, my husband has bought me running clothing and gear for my bday (next week :)), think I'll holdfire on anything high intensity for now though as I'm worried it will be a bit to ohigh intensity as my body isn't used to it.

I'm planning on signing up to a pregnancy yoga / pilates class in the next couple of months (probably once we go public in case I bump into anyone I know!) and want to start swimming. We also have a dog so do a fair bit of walking with him too.


----------



## amurray

i have been wanting to run lately but the last couple days i have been SO tired!!! I'm almost embarassed to admit what time I went to bed last night. haha 

I would loooove to wait until I hear a strong heartbeat at 12 weeks to tell people. Don't know if I will make it that long but we are going to try. It was so devastating to have to take back news of pregnancy when i MC'd :(


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

amurray said:


> i have been wanting to run lately but the last couple days i have been SO tired!!! I'm almost embarassed to admit what time I went to bed last night. haha
> 
> I would loooove to wait until I hear a strong heartbeat at 12 weeks to tell people. Don't know if I will make it that long but we are going to try. It was so devastating to have to take back news of pregnancy when i MC'd :(

Sorry you went through that - it must be so difficult having to tell people, all while dealing with the grief yourselves. 

FX for a happy and healthy 9 months for you this time :)


----------



## Maze

iluvmyfamily said:


> Hi :) I don't know if my real DD is gonna be Oct 3rd =/ It may be Oct 5th or 7th. I'll know more in 2wks!

That's OK! Dates are always free to change, I put a confirmation pending next to yours though to make ya feel better. :)



MrsMohr said:


> And I think there were some other new gals on the other page...so welcome and congrats to everyone that just joined!!
> 
> Oh and guys, I have two more symptoms to add this morning. I can't sleep as long as I normally do lol. I fall right to sleep when I go to bed but have been waking up at 5 to 5:30am and I usually sleep until 7!! So I wouldn't say insomnia but I can't for the life of me go back to sleep! And when I got out of bed this morning I was hit with a huge bought of nausea...boo...I was hoping I would be special and not get it ha ha!
> 
> Ohhh and I woke up thinking. Instead of doing a traditional pregnancy journal I'm going to do a video pregnancy journal! That way at the end of the pregnancy I can burn them all to a disk and stick them in the baby book. I LOVE the baby book my mom did for me when I was little but it would be even cooler if I could see my mom on video when she was pregnant with me, seeing her progress etc. What do you guys think?

That is more like what I have too, if I wake up after falling asleep it is near impossible to get back to sleep! With my first pregnancy I was always up by 5, so I would watch all the pregnancy shows on TLC that would be on at that time. lol When I finally did go into labour and they said they were putting me on pitocin I said to my mom "I've seen this episode, I am going to end up with a section!" Sure enough, I did. 

I think a video journal is a LOVELY idea. I have debated documenting my last pregnancy on YouTube. I have something around 18,000 subscribers. I used to have 24,000 but I haven't been posting much of anything in the last two-three years. 



Lindss said:


> Hi can you please add me?? I am due oct 1!! Thank you! xx

Congrats and welcome to the thread! This is my third baby too. Exciting! But it will also be weird to be outnumbered lol. You're all added. 



twinkletoe said:


> No no not "my" wedding just "a" wedding!! Hehe!! Not half as dramatic as that, phew that would be stressful !!
> 
> No my 6 week app is only he first time the doctor even wants to see me!! I think we don't get an app to have a scan till 12 weeks!! Is your 7week one a scan?? I know I will be going crazy to have a scan before 12 weeks I wi have to see how much it is to get a private one?!?! It's so hard to wait and not worry isn't it?
> 
> When did you find out? Are you still taking preg tests??

Wow, you are more dedicated than me. I'd be like, dude... it's nice that you're getting married and everything but yeah. I am due around that time and if I haven't popped yet I won't want to do it at your wedding and if I have I'll have a newborn to take care of! Although I have seen people go to weddings pretty soon after delivery. Just would not be for me! Call me selfish. ;) 

---

I am just taking folic acid as I have a history of extremely severe (hospitalized) hyperemesis and believe it or not but those big all in one maternity vitamins can actually make you sick! So if you're bent on taking them ladies make sure it is before bed and not in the morning. 


Phew. I think that's everything. Am I caught up now?


----------



## ErinDancey

dodgercpkl said:


> Looks like I'm bowing out. 2nd beta was 10. The writing's on the wall. Good luck ladies.

Oh no! I'm just catching up from last night... I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## liz0012

Good morning all! I couldn't hold it in, either could my husband... we told quite a few people:) We are so thrilled! I finally got a good nights sleep! I woke up at my normal bathroom break 2:30am and then went back to sleep until 6:30!! My brain is starting to feel better now. Other then that my breast hurt and nothing else is going on. When are all of you going in for the heartbeat??


----------



## Lindss

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> Yes I was in that thread too - I thought I recognised your profile picture! Love the name Elijah by the way, how do you pronounce Mattea? This is my first pregnancy, going by my LMP I'm due 8th Oct but we'll see how that goes! I'm feeling tiptop at the moment, felt pretty rough last weekend (the day before my BFP) though.

Thats great that you are feeling good now!! My appetite is crazy, well actually, I actually just feel so sick to my stomach unless I am eating or have just eaten, so weird....the way that you pronounce Mattea is MATAIYA...I trhought it was so different and pretty when we came across it last pregnancy.
You have one other child righht?


----------



## Maze

Lindss said:


> MonkeyMummy2b said:
> 
> 
> Yes I was in that thread too - I thought I recognised your profile picture! Love the name Elijah by the way, how do you pronounce Mattea? This is my first pregnancy, going by my LMP I'm due 8th Oct but we'll see how that goes! I'm feeling tiptop at the moment, felt pretty rough last weekend (the day before my BFP) though.
> 
> Thats great that you are feeling good now!! My appetite is crazy, well actually, I actually just feel so sick to my stomach unless I am eating or have just eaten, so weird....the way that you pronounce Mattea is MATAIYA...I trhought it was so different and pretty when we came across it last pregnancy.
> You have one other child righht?Click to expand...


I am feeling pretty sick to my stomach this morning myself, though haven't actually thrown up as of yet. I noticed you're from Ontario as well, that's exciting! Three ladies from Ontario on here.


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Lindss said:


> Thats great that you are feeling good now!! My appetite is crazy, well actually, I actually just feel so sick to my stomach unless I am eating or have just eaten, so weird....the way that you pronounce Mattea is MATAIYA...I trhought it was so different and pretty when we came across it last pregnancy.
> You have one other child righht?

Lovely name - very pretty :flower:

Nope, this will be our first... :happydance:


----------



## MommaCC

Girls I've set my tickets to my last period but I know I oved on the 18 so should I adjust them or wait till my scan? What do you think? 

I'm totally an emotional mess today and have back ache but no bloating as of yet! It will come tho I'm sure!


----------



## crazae4u

Good Morning Ladies. I've been lurking for the last 3 days ever since I got the faintest glimpse of a 2nd line on my test. The line has been darker every day so it looks like its safe to say I'm pregnant! :happydance:

Based off various calculators it looks like I'm due on 10/10. This will be our first. We had a miscarriage a few months back that left us heartbroken so we're being extra tentative on this and not telling anyone until probably after 12 weeks. (Learned the hard way how hard it is to tell family and friends you're no longer expecting)

Soooo ...You ladies are the only ones I'll be able to talk to about this for awhile. Looking forward to sharing and getting to know you all.

I'm hoping this one is a sticky bean!


----------



## Maze

MommaCC - Whatever is most motivating to you, I'd think. I guess I would probably change my ticker just so I'd be able to wake up and see where I likely am every day and then if my scan shows the baby a bit further along it is a happy surprise to put it up a few days rather than having to back track. 




crazae4u said:


> Good Morning Ladies. I've been lurking for the last 3 days ever since I got the faintest glimpse of a 2nd line on my test. The line has been darker every day so it looks like its safe to say I'm pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> Based off various calculators it looks like I'm due on 10/10. This will be our first. We had a miscarriage a few months back that left us heartbroken so we're being extra tentative on this and not telling anyone until probably after 12 weeks. (Learned the hard way how hard it is to tell family and friends you're no longer expecting)
> 
> Soooo ...You ladies are the only ones I'll be able to talk to about this for awhile. Looking forward to sharing and getting to know you all.
> 
> I'm hoping this one is a sticky bean!


Congrats!!! You are all added. You will find a lot of ladies on here (myself included in late November) have experience with losses and are all very sympathetic to the worries you will likely have over the next couple of weeks. So don't feel you have to hold any of them back! We're here to give support to each other. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

dodgercpkl said:


> Looks like I'm bowing out. 2nd beta was 10. The writing's on the wall. Good luck ladies.

Oh no, I am really sorry to hear that. Thinking of you.


----------



## goddess25

MrsMohr said:


> PS: I'm super bummed, I haven't seen hide nor hair of my bump buddy since she said she would be my bump buddy :( Can you have more than one bump buddy lol?

You can have as many bump buddies as you want.


----------



## daisyr21

Hello ladies!! How is everyone doing today?? I woke up a little nauseous and with a headache, but that has been the norm for the last week. Having lots of back cramps, not like a backache more cramping like when AF is coming, I'm also having what I can only describe as braxton hicks, I read you get them all throughout pregnancy and I guess since this is my fourth pregnancy I know what they feel like, they are not strong or anything but something is definitely going on in there today, growth spurt maybe?? It makes me smile thinking that it is the baby getting bigger. At the same time the back pain has me a little worried, that is how my mc started, but it was more like an actual backache not cramping, like I felt I needed to lay down or like I hurt my back. Boobs are still pretty sore, libido is up but my bloating and gassiness don't make me too sex hahaha!!!

I had my first baby dream. Baby was so cute but oddly enough the gender wasn't specific.


----------



## daisyr21

goddess25 said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm bowing out. 2nd beta was 10. The writing's on the wall. Good luck ladies.
> 
> Oh no, I am really sorry to hear that. Thinking of you.Click to expand...

Sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Momma CC - I would probably adjust at scan date although you might find that they put you back and then forward again at your second scan when they can measure better.


----------



## goddess25

crazae4u said:


> Good Morning Ladies. I've been lurking for the last 3 days ever since I got the faintest glimpse of a 2nd line on my test. The line has been darker every day so it looks like its safe to say I'm pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> Based off various calculators it looks like I'm due on 10/10. This will be our first. We had a miscarriage a few months back that left us heartbroken so we're being extra tentative on this and not telling anyone until probably after 12 weeks. (Learned the hard way how hard it is to tell family and friends you're no longer expecting)
> 
> Soooo ...You ladies are the only ones I'll be able to talk to about this for awhile. Looking forward to sharing and getting to know you all.
> 
> I'm hoping this one is a sticky bean!

I am a few months out of my last loss too so very tentative about the whole thing too, trying not to get ahead of myself.

I wont be telling anyone till i am 12 weeks.


----------



## goddess25

Sorry for spamming the thread, have an appointment with my MW on Tuesday and will be asking for a dating scan for approximately 7w.


----------



## twinkletoe

crazae4u said:


> Good Morning Ladies. I've been lurking for the last 3 days ever since I got the faintest glimpse of a 2nd line on my test. The line has been darker every day so it looks like its safe to say I'm pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> Based off various calculators it looks like I'm due on 10/10. This will be our first. We had a miscarriage a few months back that left us heartbroken so we're being extra tentative on this and not telling anyone until probably after 12 weeks. (Learned the hard way how hard it is to tell family and friends you're no longer expecting)
> 
> Soooo ...You ladies are the only ones I'll be able to talk to about this for awhile. Looking forward to sharing and getting to know you all.
> 
> I'm hoping this one is a sticky bean!

Hey there!! I just found out yesterday but I have just bought some more tests to try again today!! Congrats!! Looks like we are due on the same day, the calculators are putting me at 10th Oct too!! I know what you mean about telling people and I am really sorry for your previous loss......we have told our parents and I have told my sis but no one else until 12 weeks which right now seems like 12 years away!! Are you still testing or you going to stop now?


----------



## ErinDancey

crazae4u said:


> Good Morning Ladies. I've been lurking for the last 3 days ever since I got the faintest glimpse of a 2nd line on my test. The line has been darker every day so it looks like its safe to say I'm pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> Based off various calculators it looks like I'm due on 10/10. This will be our first. We had a miscarriage a few months back that left us heartbroken so we're being extra tentative on this and not telling anyone until probably after 12 weeks. (Learned the hard way how hard it is to tell family and friends you're no longer expecting)
> 
> Soooo ...You ladies are the only ones I'll be able to talk to about this for awhile. Looking forward to sharing and getting to know you all.
> 
> I'm hoping this one is a sticky bean!

Welcome! I know how scary it is to let yourself be happy and relaxed after such a devastating loss. I lost my little girl at 26 weeks almost 8 years ago and I have to say, I'm such a wreck, that I haven't even told my parents yet!
It's so hard to take those things back...

Fingers crossed for all of us that we have sticky beans and a great 9 months ahead of us!


----------



## ErinDancey

Just wondering if any of you ladies have been experiencing really bad cramping at all? Since about 6 DPO, I've felt like AF was coming. Low abdo cramps, lower back pain. I didn't have this the first time, so I'm just wondering if anyone else feel like AF is haunting them? :haha:


----------



## MrsMohr

twinkletoe said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Does seem like a busy month!! I have just worked our that I have a wedding 8 days after my due date!! My my it wi be fun shopping for that dress!! ;-/
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I text my doctor today (she a family friend) and she said to come in when I'm about 6 weeks so I guess I just wait!
> 
> Oh wow, well let's hope the little pumpkin isn't born late lol! I think that's going to be the most complicated wedding dress shopping event ever. You will have to pick the dress while you are preggers right...which means you will be a completely different size after you deliver!
> 
> Where are you located? I have to wait until 7 weeks, my appointment is on the 20th! 20 more nerve racking days to go, it can't come soon enough!Click to expand...
> 
> No no not "my" wedding just "a" wedding!! Hehe!! Not half as dramatic as that, phew that would be stressful !!
> 
> No my 6 week app is only he first time the doctor even wants to see me!! I think we don't get an app to have a scan till 12 weeks!! Is your 7week one a scan?? I know I will be going crazy to have a scan before 12 weeks I wi have to see how much it is to get a private one?!?! It's so hard to wait and not worry isn't it?
> 
> OMG hahahahaha well that's GREAT that it's not your wedding then, I was thinking that you would need an award if you pulled that one off!
> 
> Yeah mine is a 7 week scan, it's the standard over here in the US. It's ABSOLUTELY horrible waiting...and not worrying just flies right out the window as soon as you get that BFP!
> 
> When did you find out? Are you still taking preg tests??Click to expand...

I found out on Sunday at 11dpo, I have taken 3 first response who's positive lines are darker than the control, and two positive digitalis. That was good enough for me. AF was due yesterday and I'm happy to say she didn't rear her bloody head...pun intended lol! 



MonkeyMummy2b said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Does seem like a busy month!! I have just worked our that I have a wedding 8 days after my due date!! My my it wi be fun shopping for that dress!! ;-/
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I text my doctor today (she a family friend) and she said to come in when I'm about 6 weeks so I guess I just wait!
> 
> Oh wow, well let's hope the little pumpkin isn't born late lol! I think that's going to be the most complicated wedding dress shopping event ever. You will have to pick the dress while you are preggers right...which means you will be a completely different size after you deliver!
> 
> Where are you located? I have to wait until 7 weeks, my appointment is on the 20th! 20 more nerve racking days to go, it can't come soon enough!Click to expand...
> 
> No no not "my" wedding just "a" wedding!! Hehe!! Not half as dramatic as that, phew that would be stressful !!
> 
> No my 6 week app is only he first time the doctor even wants to see me!! I think we don't get an app to have a scan till 12 weeks!! Is your 7week one a scan?? I know I will be going crazy to have a scan before 12 weeks I wi have to see how much it is to get a private one?!?! It's so hard to wait and not worry isn't it?
> 
> When did you find out? Are you still taking preg tests??Click to expand...
> 
> I'm considering a private scan at around 8 weeks - far too impatient to wait 12 weeks! There is a place in Reading near where I live that charges about £75. I've stopped testing, temping, charting and everything TTC related now! Pregnancy symptom spotting is time consuming enough for me!Click to expand...




tobefruitful said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> hey mamas, just found out yesterday that we are pregnant! went to the dr today, 5 weeks along. due date oct. 2nd in case anybody wants to add it to the main page. :) we have a fairytale story. we have been trying for the past 2 1/2 years to conceive using both IUIs & IVF treatments. currently we have been matched to a lovely family & have a (hopeful) baby due july through adoption. and now we biologically have a baby due in oct.!! we are so excited!! it just so happens that all of my friends are not currently pregnant so i thought i might hope on board this group. congrats to all of you!! how is everybody feeling?
> 
> I just saw you're post. Big congrats to you!!!! Are you in Florida with me!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks!! congrats to you too!! :cloud9: this weather has been great right?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:hugs: This weather has been absolutely beautiful, my husband and I moved down 4 years ago in October from Ohio. I will never get tired of never ever being cold or seeing snow that's for sure! Although I'm pretty sure I'm going to be one of the hottest pregnant girls ever come summer time!Click to expand...
> 
> Where in Ohio? That is where we are from too!! We have been in the sunshine state for 5 years. I love the sunshine but I really miss the season change. The beach is pretty priceless though. How have you been feeling? I have slight cramps and twinges, Dr. said it is my uterus expanding. They did an ultra sound yesterday and saw a beautiful sac! No yolk yet, they think it is too early and I am scheduled to go in next Friday to get another.
> 
> To all the lovely ladies, what prenatal vitamins are you on? Dr. gave me about a million samples and said not to waste any and when I am done to come back & get more or that she will write a prescription. Also, has anybody attempted some exercise? I am a Yogi but wary about going back because it can be intense at times. Have a great Thursdays!:flower:Click to expand...


We are from Ashland Ohio, you know in the middle of nowhere lol...it's considered mid-central Ohio! I meet more people down here from Ohio than anyone else it's awesome :) I miss fall but that's it!!!!

I've been on prenatals for over a month now, I've been taking the centrum prenatals. I ordered some online though and they should be delivered in a few days. I'm wondering if I will get a prescription for different ones when I have my appointment. 

If any of you are interested in what I got here is a link, they have awesome reviews if you want to check them out: 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00115BJ30/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01


----------



## goddess25

I tried the centrum pre natals with both previous pregnancies and they were too hard on my tummy. I am just taking folic acid and have been taking that for almost a year.


----------



## broodymrs

ErinDancey said:


> Just wondering if any of you ladies have been experiencing really bad cramping at all? Since about 6 DPO, I've felt like AF was coming. Low abdo cramps, lower back pain. I didn't have this the first time, so I'm just wondering if anyone else feel like AF is haunting them? :haha:[/QUOTE
> 
> Yep. I had this for a few days. They've gone now tho to be replaced with other twinges. Spoke to midwife today. She said everyone she speaks to has these cramps so it's normal.
> 
> Can i ask a question coz i've been really concerned today. I've been having achey shoulders, googled eptopic coz i'm paranoid about this and i don't think this is the pain i'm having but can't be certain. I also had a tiny bit of spotting.
> 
> Anyone else had achey shoulders or spotting? Midwife said get tested for uti and do a thrush pessary to rule those out in terms of the spotting, but i forgot to ask about shoulders.
> 
> I'm so scared something is going to go wrong. On a happy note tho booked for an early scan today at 8 weeks and midwife said she'll send me from 6 weeks if there is any concern about anything.


----------



## Cowgirl1357

Went to the dr yesterday due to previous early mc. Dr's test was positive as well. Got my first lot of bloodwork done this morning, then again sat and mon to make sure rising appropriately. Right now have sore boobs, on and off light cramping, and some nausea. Hope this little bean sticks


----------



## amurray

have my first appt next thursday!!

kind of nervous today---

got more tests today from DG and they don't seem quite as dark. =/ =/ better go get a digital haha


----------



## goddess25

:dust: :dust: i hope we all have sticky beans


----------



## crazae4u

twinkletoe said:


> crazae4u said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies. I've been lurking for the last 3 days ever since I got the faintest glimpse of a 2nd line on my test. The line has been darker every day so it looks like its safe to say I'm pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> Based off various calculators it looks like I'm due on 10/10. This will be our first. We had a miscarriage a few months back that left us heartbroken so we're being extra tentative on this and not telling anyone until probably after 12 weeks. (Learned the hard way how hard it is to tell family and friends you're no longer expecting)
> 
> Soooo ...You ladies are the only ones I'll be able to talk to about this for awhile. Looking forward to sharing and getting to know you all.
> 
> I'm hoping this one is a sticky bean!
> 
> Hey there!! I just found out yesterday but I have just bought some more tests to try again today!! Congrats!! Looks like we are due on the same day, the calculators are putting me at 10th Oct too!! I know what you mean about telling people and I am really sorry for your previous loss......we have told our parents and I have told my sis but no one else until 12 weeks which right now seems like 12 years away!! Are you still testing or you going to stop now?Click to expand...

Yay another 10/10! We can be buddies. Is it crazy that I want to keep testing? I'll probably finish the box of test that I have left, (although I just order another batch!) :dohh: I wasn't expecting this to be our month since we were actually doing a diagnostic cycle with a fertility specialist... guess it took off the pressure, lol


----------



## amurray

well digital says pregnant. i wish i could fast forward this week to my appointment!!!


----------



## MrsMohr

crazae4u said:


> Good Morning Ladies. I've been lurking for the last 3 days ever since I got the faintest glimpse of a 2nd line on my test. The line has been darker every day so it looks like its safe to say I'm pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> Based off various calculators it looks like I'm due on 10/10. This will be our first. We had a miscarriage a few months back that left us heartbroken so we're being extra tentative on this and not telling anyone until probably after 12 weeks. (Learned the hard way how hard it is to tell family and friends you're no longer expecting)
> 
> Soooo ...You ladies are the only ones I'll be able to talk to about this for awhile. Looking forward to sharing and getting to know you all.
> 
> I'm hoping this one is a sticky bean!

Wooo hoo, you're due with me!!!! I was wondering when another 10/10 was going to show up on here lol! Congrats!



goddess25 said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> PS: I'm super bummed, I haven't seen hide nor hair of my bump buddy since she said she would be my bump buddy :( Can you have more than one bump buddy lol?
> 
> You can have as many bump buddies as you want.Click to expand...

That's what I think too...although I think all of us in this thread are kind of bump buddies aren't we!



twinkletoe said:


> crazae4u said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies. I've been lurking for the last 3 days ever since I got the faintest glimpse of a 2nd line on my test. The line has been darker every day so it looks like its safe to say I'm pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> Based off various calculators it looks like I'm due on 10/10. This will be our first. We had a miscarriage a few months back that left us heartbroken so we're being extra tentative on this and not telling anyone until probably after 12 weeks. (Learned the hard way how hard it is to tell family and friends you're no longer expecting)
> 
> Soooo ...You ladies are the only ones I'll be able to talk to about this for awhile. Looking forward to sharing and getting to know you all.
> 
> I'm hoping this one is a sticky bean!
> 
> Hey there!! I just found out yesterday but I have just bought some more tests to try again today!! Congrats!! Looks like we are due on the same day, the calculators are putting me at 10th Oct too!! I know what you mean about telling people and I am really sorry for your previous loss......we have told our parents and I have told my sis but no one else until 12 weeks which right now seems like 12 years away!! Are you still testing or you going to stop now?Click to expand...

Another 10/10 my day is blowing up now lol! Congrats & Welcome!


----------



## MrsMohr

Maze: 
I didn't forget about you girl! If I would have multiquoted you in my multiquote i would have had one HUGE post!!!!

I don't know that I would put mine on youtube...people can be such jerks on there. I would totally follow you if you did though. PS: I've missed you all day, i was wondering when I was going to see your cute avatar today lol! 


And to whoever asked about telling family and friends: I have only told my parents and sister, and like 5 of my closest friends (who are still in Ohio). The rest of my friend population will find out on FB when I have an ultrasound picture of this baby in my belly! 

I too have experienced telling everyone as soon as I got my BFP and having to be like "oh, never mind" when I found out it was ectopic. Then like 8 months later I was looking through my FB pictures and saw I still had a picture of my pregnancy test on there :dohh:


----------



## goddess25

A video journal is a great idea.


----------



## twinkletoe

MrsMohr said:


> crazae4u said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies. I've been lurking for the last 3 days ever since I got the faintest glimpse of a 2nd line on my test. The line has been darker every day so it looks like its safe to say I'm pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> Based off various calculators it looks like I'm due on 10/10. This will be our first. We had a miscarriage a few months back that left us heartbroken so we're being extra tentative on this and not telling anyone until probably after 12 weeks. (Learned the hard way how hard it is to tell family and friends you're no longer expecting)
> 
> Soooo ...You ladies are the only ones I'll be able to talk to about this for awhile. Looking forward to sharing and getting to know you all.
> 
> I'm hoping this one is a sticky bean!
> 
> Wooo hoo, you're due with me!!!! I was wondering when another 10/10 was going to show up on here lol! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> PS: I'm super bummed, I haven't seen hide nor hair of my bump buddy since she said she would be my bump buddy :( Can you have more than one bump buddy lol?Click to expand...
> 
> You can have as many bump buddies as you want.Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I think too...although I think all of us in this thread are kind of bump buddies aren't we!
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazae4u said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies. I've been lurking for the last 3 days ever since I got the faintest glimpse of a 2nd line on my test. The line has been darker every day so it looks like its safe to say I'm pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> Based off various calculators it looks like I'm due on 10/10. This will be our first. We had a miscarriage a few months back that left us heartbroken so we're being extra tentative on this and not telling anyone until probably after 12 weeks. (Learned the hard way how hard it is to tell family and friends you're no longer expecting)
> 
> Soooo ...You ladies are the only ones I'll be able to talk to about this for awhile. Looking forward to sharing and getting to know you all.
> 
> I'm hoping this one is a sticky bean!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there!! I just found out yesterday but I have just bought some more tests to try again today!! Congrats!! Looks like we are due on the same day, the calculators are putting me at 10th Oct too!! I know what you mean about telling people and I am really sorry for your previous loss......we have told our parents and I have told my sis but no one else until 12 weeks which right now seems like 12 years away!! Are you still testing or you going to stop now?Click to expand...
> 
> Another 10/10 my day is blowing up now lol! Congrats & Welcome!Click to expand...

10/10's woohoo!! I love having this thread, it is a little hard to keep track, you really have to keep on top of checking it!! Excited to get to know you all! X


----------



## twinkletoe

crazae4u said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazae4u said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies. I've been lurking for the last 3 days ever since I got the faintest glimpse of a 2nd line on my test. The line has been darker every day so it looks like its safe to say I'm pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> Based off various calculators it looks like I'm due on 10/10. This will be our first. We had a miscarriage a few months back that left us heartbroken so we're being extra tentative on this and not telling anyone until probably after 12 weeks. (Learned the hard way how hard it is to tell family and friends you're no longer expecting)
> 
> Soooo ...You ladies are the only ones I'll be able to talk to about this for awhile. Looking forward to sharing and getting to know you all.
> 
> I'm hoping this one is a sticky bean!
> 
> Hey there!! I just found out yesterday but I have just bought some more tests to try again today!! Congrats!! Looks like we are due on the same day, the calculators are putting me at 10th Oct too!! I know what you mean about telling people and I am really sorry for your previous loss......we have told our parents and I have told my sis but no one else until 12 weeks which right now seems like 12 years away!! Are you still testing or you going to stop now?Click to expand...
> 
> Yay another 10/10! We can be buddies. Is it crazy that I want to keep testing? I'll probably finish the box of test that I have left, (although I just order another batch!) :dohh: I wasn't expecting this to be our month since we were actually doing a diagnostic cycle with a fertility specialist... guess it took off the pressure, lolClick to expand...

I know it seems crazy to keep testing but I totally u understand and I don't think it is too bad of us to want to poas and actually see a bfp for once after seeing so many bright white BFNs!! It makes a nice change!! I have to admit that the frer 2 packs were 2 for 1 today and I bought them! :-/ and I have lots of cheapies left!! But I only got my first bfp ever last night so I am allowing myself a little time to get the poas out of my system!!


----------



## twinkletoe

amurray said:


> well digital says pregnant. i wish i could fast forward this week to my appointment!!!

Woohoo!! It's so nice seeing that "pregnant" isn't it!! My doc said don't bother making first appointment till 6 week mark! Grrr!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi ladies! 

Please can you put me down for EDD October 10th! :happydance:

Although may change after my scan. :haha:


----------



## MrsMohr

lownthwaite said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> Please can you put me down for edd october 10th! :happydance:
> 
> Although may change after my scan. :haha:

bump buddy i've been missing you lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Got my bfp today so according to dates im due october 11th.

Happy n healthy 9 months to all.


----------



## Lownthwaite

MrsMohr said:


> lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!
> 
> Please can you put me down for edd october 10th! :happydance:
> 
> Although may change after my scan. :haha:
> 
> bump buddy i've been missing you lol!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I'm here! :happydance::haha:


----------



## MommaCC

ErinDancey said:


> Just wondering if any of you ladies have been experiencing really bad cramping at all? Since about 6 DPO, I've felt like AF was coming. Low abdo cramps, lower back pain. I didn't have this the first time, so I'm just wondering if anyone else feel like AF is haunting them? :haha:

I've had dreadful backache since about 9dpo, feels tender almost at times. 
The exhustion is beginning to set in now too! *yawn* 
Also my eyesights gone all blurry had to dig my glasses out today?? Is that normal lol!! I'm going to leave my tickers and alter them afterthought first scan! 
:hug: to all you lovely girls and your beans cx


----------



## T-Bex

Hello! *waves*

EDD is October 3rd! :)


----------



## Nola0841

Thanks:hugs: This weather has been absolutely beautiful, my husband and I moved down 4 years ago in October from Ohio. I will never get tired of never ever being cold or seeing snow that's for sure! Although I'm pretty sure I'm going to be one of the hottest pregnant girls ever come summer time![/QUOTE]

Where in Florida do you live? I'm on the East coast about an hour from Orlando.


----------



## Miracle2012

Hello everyone. Can I join you all? I am over the moon I got my bfp on the 28 and I am due October 8. I had a Miracle in 2012 after trying for about 3 years and had mc. Now I was about to go for IVF in February and have been blessed one more time this month. yayyy!


----------



## MrsMohr

Lownthwaite said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!
> 
> Please can you put me down for edd october 10th! :happydance:
> 
> Although may change after my scan. :haha:
> 
> bump buddy i've been missing you lol!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here! :happydance::haha:Click to expand...

woooo hooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



Nola0841 said:


> Thanks:hugs: This weather has been absolutely beautiful, my husband and I moved down 4 years ago in October from Ohio. I will never get tired of never ever being cold or seeing snow that's for sure! Although I'm pretty sure I'm going to be one of the hottest pregnant girls ever come summer time!

Where in Florida do you live? I'm on the East coast about an hour from Orlando.[/QUOTE]

I'm an hour away from Orlando too lol, in Lakeland to be exact...where are you!!!!


----------



## MrsMohr

Miracle2012 said:


> Hello everyone. Can I join you all? I am over the moon I got my bfp on the 28 and I am due October 8. I had a Miracle in 2012 after trying for about 3 years and had mc. Now I was about to go for IVF in February and have been blessed one more time this month. yayyy!

Welcome and congrats on your BFP :flower:


----------



## alkalinerush

ohman...anybody else bogged down with hormones and fatigue? I've been having puberty-like mood-swings for at least a week or so now. I swear my b*tch mode kicks in at least once in the morning and in the late afternoon and it makes me want to go hide in a corner somewhere and cry lol. I remember being like this with my boy, but OHMAN!:haha: Trying to enjoy every second of the begining tho...but still part of me wants 9 weeks to come and SOON. snapped at bf yesterday for calling during an attempted nap "you made me open my eyes!!" and allllmost snapped when he was napping "i hope youre enjoying your freaking NAP!!" haha. :brat:

trying my super best to keep my crazy under control :haha:


----------



## tobefruitful

MrsMohr said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Does seem like a busy month!! I have just worked our that I have a wedding 8 days after my due date!! My my it wi be fun shopping for that dress!! ;-/
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I text my doctor today (she a family friend) and she said to come in when I'm about 6 weeks so I guess I just wait!
> 
> Oh wow, well let's hope the little pumpkin isn't born late lol! I think that's going to be the most complicated wedding dress shopping event ever. You will have to pick the dress while you are preggers right...which means you will be a completely different size after you deliver!
> 
> Where are you located? I have to wait until 7 weeks, my appointment is on the 20th! 20 more nerve racking days to go, it can't come soon enough!Click to expand...
> 
> No no not "my" wedding just "a" wedding!! Hehe!! Not half as dramatic as that, phew that would be stressful !!
> 
> No my 6 week app is only he first time the doctor even wants to see me!! I think we don't get an app to have a scan till 12 weeks!! Is your 7week one a scan?? I know I will be going crazy to have a scan before 12 weeks I wi have to see how much it is to get a private one?!?! It's so hard to wait and not worry isn't it?
> 
> OMG hahahahaha well that's GREAT that it's not your wedding then, I was thinking that you would need an award if you pulled that one off!
> 
> Yeah mine is a 7 week scan, it's the standard over here in the US. It's ABSOLUTELY horrible waiting...and not worrying just flies right out the window as soon as you get that BFP!
> 
> When did you find out? Are you still taking preg tests??Click to expand...
> 
> I found out on Sunday at 11dpo, I have taken 3 first response who's positive lines are darker than the control, and two positive digitalis. That was good enough for me. AF was due yesterday and I'm happy to say she didn't rear her bloody head...pun intended lol!
> 
> 
> 
> MonkeyMummy2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Does seem like a busy month!! I have just worked our that I have a wedding 8 days after my due date!! My my it wi be fun shopping for that dress!! ;-/
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I text my doctor today (she a family friend) and she said to come in when I'm about 6 weeks so I guess I just wait!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, well let's hope the little pumpkin isn't born late lol! I think that's going to be the most complicated wedding dress shopping event ever. You will have to pick the dress while you are preggers right...which means you will be a completely different size after you deliver!
> 
> Where are you located? I have to wait until 7 weeks, my appointment is on the 20th! 20 more nerve racking days to go, it can't come soon enough!Click to expand...
> 
> No no not "my" wedding just "a" wedding!! Hehe!! Not half as dramatic as that, phew that would be stressful !!
> 
> No my 6 week app is only he first time the doctor even wants to see me!! I think we don't get an app to have a scan till 12 weeks!! Is your 7week one a scan?? I know I will be going crazy to have a scan before 12 weeks I wi have to see how much it is to get a private one?!?! It's so hard to wait and not worry isn't it?
> 
> When did you find out? Are you still taking preg tests??Click to expand...
> 
> I'm considering a private scan at around 8 weeks - far too impatient to wait 12 weeks! There is a place in Reading near where I live that charges about £75. I've stopped testing, temping, charting and everything TTC related now! Pregnancy symptom spotting is time consuming enough for me!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> hey mamas, just found out yesterday that we are pregnant! went to the dr today, 5 weeks along. due date oct. 2nd in case anybody wants to add it to the main page. :) we have a fairytale story. we have been trying for the past 2 1/2 years to conceive using both IUIs & IVF treatments. currently we have been matched to a lovely family & have a (hopeful) baby due july through adoption. and now we biologically have a baby due in oct.!! we are so excited!! it just so happens that all of my friends are not currently pregnant so i thought i might hope on board this group. congrats to all of you!! how is everybody feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw you're post. Big congrats to you!!!! Are you in Florida with me!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks!! congrats to you too!! :cloud9: this weather has been great right?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:hugs: This weather has been absolutely beautiful, my husband and I moved down 4 years ago in October from Ohio. I will never get tired of never ever being cold or seeing snow that's for sure! Although I'm pretty sure I'm going to be one of the hottest pregnant girls ever come summer time!Click to expand...
> 
> Where in Ohio? That is where we are from too!! We have been in the sunshine state for 5 years. I love the sunshine but I really miss the season change. The beach is pretty priceless though. How have you been feeling? I have slight cramps and twinges, Dr. said it is my uterus expanding. They did an ultra sound yesterday and saw a beautiful sac! No yolk yet, they think it is too early and I am scheduled to go in next Friday to get another.
> 
> To all the lovely ladies, what prenatal vitamins are you on? Dr. gave me about a million samples and said not to waste any and when I am done to come back & get more or that she will write a prescription. Also, has anybody attempted some exercise? I am a Yogi but wary about going back because it can be intense at times. Have a great Thursdays!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are from Ashland Ohio, you know in the middle of nowhere lol...it's considered mid-central Ohio! I meet more people down here from Ohio than anyone else it's awesome :) I miss fall but that's it!!!!
> 
> I've been on prenatals for over a month now, I've been taking the centrum prenatals. I ordered some online though and they should be delivered in a few days. I'm wondering if I will get a prescription for different ones when I have my appointment.
> 
> If any of you are interested in what I got here is a link, they have awesome reviews if you want to check them out:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00115BJ30/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01Click to expand...

small world! we are from akron, ohio. i actually know the head coach at ashland, he is a family friend. many of my friends graduated from there. 

i have been trying the samples she has given us. my friend used organic prenatals swears that is why her daughter is so big :thumbup:


----------



## alkalinerush

& a double welcome to everyone else just joinin. I noticed I got a few more due-date buddies. YEEHAWWW!!! So excited to be in such an awesome group with yall!!! :happydance:


----------



## SLPmommy2be

Hi ladies! 

Can I join?!
From my calculations I am due on October 4th! Will have to wait for Tuesday to confirm at my first appointment :) 

Hubby and I have been ttc since sept so we were over come with joy when we got a BFP! 
So glad that there are soo many of us October mommy's :hugs:


----------



## Maze

Oh my gosh. WHAT A DAY! I spent it in the emergency of the Children's Hospital with my eldest child who has recurrent fevers. He needs to get his tonsils removed but there is a 3-6 month waiting list! Awesome. 

I am exhausted so I will read all the posts in more depth tomorrow!

Welcome and CONGRATS! to all our new mommies! I am pretty sure I added everyone but if I missed you, I promise, it was not on purpose. 

Thanks for thinking of me MrsMohr! I am sure I will be around more tomorrow. ;)


----------



## amurray

Maze said:


> Oh my gosh. WHAT A DAY! I spent it in the emergency of the Children's Hospital with my eldest child who has recurrent fevers. He needs to get his tonsils removed but there is a 3-6 month waiting list! Awesome.
> 
> I am exhausted so I will read all the posts in more depth tomorrow!
> 
> Welcome and CONGRATS! to all our new mommies! I am pretty sure I added everyone but if I missed you, I promise, it was not on purpose.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me MrsMohr! I am sure I will be around more tomorrow. ;)

3-6 month wait??? oh my gosh. guess thats the downside to universal healthcare? i got strep throat a lot until I got my tonsils removed-he will be so much better off without them :)


----------



## tx614

Can I join? I am due on October 6th!! :)


----------



## Geekylora

I'm the 1st of October as well. :)


----------



## Nola0841

MrsMohr said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!
> 
> Please can you put me down for edd october 10th! :happydance:
> 
> Although may change after my scan. :haha:
> 
> bump buddy i've been missing you lol!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here! :happydance::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> woooo hooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Nola0841 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks:hugs: This weather has been absolutely beautiful, my husband and I moved down 4 years ago in October from Ohio. I will never get tired of never ever being cold or seeing snow that's for sure! Although I'm pretty sure I'm going to be one of the hottest pregnant girls ever come summer time!Click to expand...
> 
> Where in Florida do you live? I'm on the East coast about an hour from Orlando.Click to expand...

I'm an hour away from Orlando too lol, in Lakeland to be exact...where are you!!!![/QUOTE]

You are pretty close to me. I'm in Melbourne, near Cocoa Beach :hi:


----------



## goddess25

Maze said:


> Oh my gosh. WHAT A DAY! I spent it in the emergency of the Children's Hospital with my eldest child who has recurrent fevers. He needs to get his tonsils removed but there is a 3-6 month waiting list! Awesome.
> 
> I am exhausted so I will read all the posts in more depth tomorrow!
> 
> Welcome and CONGRATS! to all our new mommies! I am pretty sure I added everyone but if I missed you, I promise, it was not on purpose.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me MrsMohr! I am sure I will be around more tomorrow. ;)

Oh no...sounds like an awful day. Nothing like a day spent at the kids hospital. Hope he gets them removed sooner.


----------



## goddess25

Welcome to all the new mummys to be...may it be a healthy and happy 9 months for us all.


----------



## Mummabee

Maze said:


> Oh my gosh. WHAT A DAY! I spent it in the emergency of the Children's Hospital with my eldest child who has recurrent fevers. He needs to get his tonsils removed but there is a 3-6 month waiting list! Awesome.
> 
> I am exhausted so I will read all the posts in more depth tomorrow!
> 
> Welcome and CONGRATS! to all our new mommies! I am pretty sure I added everyone but if I missed you, I promise, it was not on purpose.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me MrsMohr! I am sure I will be around more tomorrow. ;)

Oh wow!! Poor little dude :( hope he's ok :hugs:
Oh and sorry for the random stranger hugs lol I just got my very first ever :bfp: this morning at 9dpo!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9:We are so excited, me more than hubby as the line was faint (I've seen fainter in this forum so I know I'm not clutching at straws!) but he will get more excited when it's darker in a few days:thumbup: so I'm just in general so happy and just sharing the love :flower: hope I can join? I'm due (if it stick) around the 15th of October :cloud9:


----------



## Maze

I CAN'T SLEEP! It's 4 AM and I am wide awake but exhausted. Why? WHY!?!?! If I didn't already have two kids this wouldn't be a huge deal I'd just nap all afternoon but alas! I am totally screwed. 

Welcome and CONGRATS! tx641, Greekylora and Mummabee!

Thanks for everyone's kind words about my son. It is really a challenge with him, he is autistic and has missed so much school so a lot of his social skills he acquired through intensive therapy are now falling back. He is also having a hard time talking properly and most of our family can't understand what he is saying anymore. I was in tears at the hospital. I insisted that his case should be placed in higher priority because not only is he losing weight and getting sick more often than most kids on the list (every other week and sometimes every week) but this will ultimately weigh on his long-term development and follow him for the rest of his life. It is so frustrating to see 4 and a half years of tireless work slip through your fingers and fade from your child's eyes. I love him so much, I don't want to lose him behind the cloud of autism again.


----------



## Lindss

alkalinerush said:


> ohman...anybody else bogged down with hormones and fatigue? I've been having puberty-like mood-swings for at least a week or so now. I swear my b*tch mode kicks in at least once in the morning and in the late afternoon and it makes me want to go hide in a corner somewhere and cry lol. I remember being like this with my boy, but OHMAN!:haha: Trying to enjoy every second of the begining tho...but still part of me wants 9 weeks to come and SOON. snapped at bf yesterday for calling during an attempted nap "you made me open my eyes!!" and allllmost snapped when he was napping "i hope youre enjoying your freaking NAP!!" haha. :brat:
> 
> trying my super best to keep my crazy under control :haha:

o my gosh....I AM!!! MY dh keeps rolling his eyes and saying o great, are you gunna be this moody for the next 8 mnths?!! i cant help it, right now , no matter what he does, he is pissing me off. I feel bad, because he is so excited and works such long hours ( im lucky to be able to stay at home), and when he gets home he wants to cuddle and kiss, and even tried more...but i dont want to be touched right now, and it makes me angry when he tries. I know that I AM Being super crazy psycho, but im so nauseous and tired, and by the time he gets home, ive been alone with the two kids and done dinner, baths, put them to bed , and im tired.....sorry for the novel, i guess i needed a bit of a vent!!:wacko:


----------



## Lindss

Maze said:


> Oh my gosh. WHAT A DAY! I spent it in the emergency of the Children's Hospital with my eldest child who has recurrent fevers. He needs to get his tonsils removed but there is a 3-6 month waiting list! Awesome.
> 
> I am exhausted so I will read all the posts in more depth tomorrow!
> 
> Welcome and CONGRATS! to all our new mommies! I am pretty sure I added everyone but if I missed you, I promise, it was not on purpose.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me MrsMohr! I am sure I will be around more tomorrow. ;)

o no thats awful!! sending you hugs and prayers for your son that the way will be much shorter than that!! :hugs:


----------



## Lindss

Mummabee said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh. WHAT A DAY! I spent it in the emergency of the Children's Hospital with my eldest child who has recurrent fevers. He needs to get his tonsils removed but there is a 3-6 month waiting list! Awesome.
> 
> I am exhausted so I will read all the posts in more depth tomorrow!
> 
> Welcome and CONGRATS! to all our new mommies! I am pretty sure I added everyone but if I missed you, I promise, it was not on purpose.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me MrsMohr! I am sure I will be around more tomorrow. ;)
> 
> Oh wow!! Poor little dude :( hope he's ok :hugs:
> Oh and sorry for the random stranger hugs lol I just got my very first ever :bfp: this morning at 9dpo!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9:We are so excited, me more than hubby as the line was faint (I've seen fainter in this forum so I know I'm not clutching at straws!) but he will get more excited when it's darker in a few days:thumbup: so I'm just in general so happy and just sharing the love :flower: hope I can join? I'm due (if it stick) around the 15th of October :cloud9:Click to expand...

yay congrats!! Cant wait to hear in a few days about your line getting darker!! fingers x'd for you girl!! xx


----------



## Lindss

Maze said:


> I CAN'T SLEEP! It's 4 AM and I am wide awake but exhausted. Why? WHY!?!?! If I didn't already have two kids this wouldn't be a huge deal I'd just nap all afternoon but alas! I am totally screwed.
> 
> Welcome and CONGRATS! tx641, Greekylora and Mummabee!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's kind words about my son. It is really a challenge with him, he is autistic and has missed so much school so a lot of his social skills he acquired through intensive therapy are now falling back. He is also having a hard time talking properly and most of our family can't understand what he is saying anymore. I was in tears at the hospital. I insisted that his case should be placed in higher priority because not only is he losing weight and getting sick more often than most kids on the list (every other week and sometimes every week) but this will ultimately weigh on his long-term development and follow him for the rest of his life. It is so frustrating to see 4 and a half years of tireless work slip through your fingers and fade from your child's eyes. I love him so much, I don't want to lose him behind the cloud of autism again.

Oh my goodness, I am so so sorry that you and your son have to go thru this right now, because of the disorganization of the medical system. Your son should definatly have his case listed as a top priority, this could affect him longterm. iS THere a board at the hospital that you could appeal to? Is it by chance the same hospital that your son has any other dr;s in that could perhaps list the case as urgent?
Before I stopped working to go back to school and get my masters, I taught IBM and speech therapy to children with autism for 7 years. I understand the urgency that you are being faced with. Chin up mama, and dont stop fighting! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy Bean

Does it feel real to you ladies yet...my son is only 10 months and we assumed it wud take a few month of ttc but nope first time and im here....dont think it actually sunk in im preg again...

Hope ur all doing well and the joys of early pregnancy are easy on us all...so hoping the ms doesnt hit this time. x


----------



## MrsMohr

alkalinerush said:


> ohman...anybody else bogged down with hormones and fatigue? I've been having puberty-like mood-swings for at least a week or so now. I swear my b*tch mode kicks in at least once in the morning and in the late afternoon and it makes me want to go hide in a corner somewhere and cry lol. I remember being like this with my boy, but OHMAN!:haha: Trying to enjoy every second of the begining tho...but still part of me wants 9 weeks to come and SOON. snapped at bf yesterday for calling during an attempted nap "you made me open my eyes!!" and allllmost snapped when he was napping "i hope youre enjoying your freaking NAP!!" haha. :brat:
> 
> trying my super best to keep my crazy under control :haha:

that totally just cracked me up "you made me open my eyes" hahahahaha! I have vowed to try to be the nicest pregnant girl ever, so far no mood swings etc. I'm worse than I am right now when I'm PMS-ing. We shall see how it goes though!



tobefruitful said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Does seem like a busy month!! I have just worked our that I have a wedding 8 days after my due date!! My my it wi be fun shopping for that dress!! ;-/
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I text my doctor today (she a family friend) and she said to come in when I'm about 6 weeks so I guess I just wait!
> 
> Oh wow, well let's hope the little pumpkin isn't born late lol! I think that's going to be the most complicated wedding dress shopping event ever. You will have to pick the dress while you are preggers right...which means you will be a completely different size after you deliver!
> 
> Where are you located? I have to wait until 7 weeks, my appointment is on the 20th! 20 more nerve racking days to go, it can't come soon enough!Click to expand...
> 
> No no not "my" wedding just "a" wedding!! Hehe!! Not half as dramatic as that, phew that would be stressful !!
> 
> No my 6 week app is only he first time the doctor even wants to see me!! I think we don't get an app to have a scan till 12 weeks!! Is your 7week one a scan?? I know I will be going crazy to have a scan before 12 weeks I wi have to see how much it is to get a private one?!?! It's so hard to wait and not worry isn't it?
> 
> OMG hahahahaha well that's GREAT that it's not your wedding then, I was thinking that you would need an award if you pulled that one off!
> 
> Yeah mine is a 7 week scan, it's the standard over here in the US. It's ABSOLUTELY horrible waiting...and not worrying just flies right out the window as soon as you get that BFP!
> 
> When did you find out? Are you still taking preg tests??Click to expand...
> 
> I found out on Sunday at 11dpo, I have taken 3 first response who's positive lines are darker than the control, and two positive digitalis. That was good enough for me. AF was due yesterday and I'm happy to say she didn't rear her bloody head...pun intended lol!
> 
> 
> 
> MonkeyMummy2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Does seem like a busy month!! I have just worked our that I have a wedding 8 days after my due date!! My my it wi be fun shopping for that dress!! ;-/
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I text my doctor today (she a family friend) and she said to come in when I'm about 6 weeks so I guess I just wait!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, well let's hope the little pumpkin isn't born late lol! I think that's going to be the most complicated wedding dress shopping event ever. You will have to pick the dress while you are preggers right...which means you will be a completely different size after you deliver!
> 
> Where are you located? I have to wait until 7 weeks, my appointment is on the 20th! 20 more nerve racking days to go, it can't come soon enough!Click to expand...
> 
> No no not "my" wedding just "a" wedding!! Hehe!! Not half as dramatic as that, phew that would be stressful !!
> 
> No my 6 week app is only he first time the doctor even wants to see me!! I think we don't get an app to have a scan till 12 weeks!! Is your 7week one a scan?? I know I will be going crazy to have a scan before 12 weeks I wi have to see how much it is to get a private one?!?! It's so hard to wait and not worry isn't it?
> 
> When did you find out? Are you still taking preg tests??Click to expand...
> 
> I'm considering a private scan at around 8 weeks - far too impatient to wait 12 weeks! There is a place in Reading near where I live that charges about £75. I've stopped testing, temping, charting and everything TTC related now! Pregnancy symptom spotting is time consuming enough for me!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> hey mamas, just found out yesterday that we are pregnant! went to the dr today, 5 weeks along. due date oct. 2nd in case anybody wants to add it to the main page. :) we have a fairytale story. we have been trying for the past 2 1/2 years to conceive using both IUIs & IVF treatments. currently we have been matched to a lovely family & have a (hopeful) baby due july through adoption. and now we biologically have a baby due in oct.!! we are so excited!! it just so happens that all of my friends are not currently pregnant so i thought i might hope on board this group. congrats to all of you!! how is everybody feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw you're post. Big congrats to you!!!! Are you in Florida with me!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks!! congrats to you too!! :cloud9: this weather has been great right?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:hugs: This weather has been absolutely beautiful, my husband and I moved down 4 years ago in October from Ohio. I will never get tired of never ever being cold or seeing snow that's for sure! Although I'm pretty sure I'm going to be one of the hottest pregnant girls ever come summer time!Click to expand...
> 
> Where in Ohio? That is where we are from too!! We have been in the sunshine state for 5 years. I love the sunshine but I really miss the season change. The beach is pretty priceless though. How have you been feeling? I have slight cramps and twinges, Dr. said it is my uterus expanding. They did an ultra sound yesterday and saw a beautiful sac! No yolk yet, they think it is too early and I am scheduled to go in next Friday to get another.
> 
> To all the lovely ladies, what prenatal vitamins are you on? Dr. gave me about a million samples and said not to waste any and when I am done to come back & get more or that she will write a prescription. Also, has anybody attempted some exercise? I am a Yogi but wary about going back because it can be intense at times. Have a great Thursdays!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are from Ashland Ohio, you know in the middle of nowhere lol...it's considered mid-central Ohio! I meet more people down here from Ohio than anyone else it's awesome :) I miss fall but that's it!!!!
> 
> I've been on prenatals for over a month now, I've been taking the centrum prenatals. I ordered some online though and they should be delivered in a few days. I'm wondering if I will get a prescription for different ones when I have my appointment.
> 
> If any of you are interested in what I got here is a link, they have awesome reviews if you want to check them out:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00115BJ30/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01Click to expand...
> 
> small world! we are from akron, ohio. i actually know the head coach at ashland, he is a family friend. many of my friends graduated from there.
> 
> i have been trying the samples she has given us. my friend used organic prenatals swears that is why her daughter is so big :thumbup:Click to expand...

It really is! I honestly think that us Ohioans get fed up with the crappy weather and are like " screw this, I'm moving to Florida" that's what we did! It's freezing here today though :growlmad: 

I didn't really go out of my way to find organic vitamins, they just had the best reviews. I'm a huge review person...I research most things before I buy if I'm buying them the first time and I'm always happy with what I get :) I like the fact that everyone says they don't hurt your stomach. 



Maze said:


> Oh my gosh. WHAT A DAY! I spent it in the emergency of the Children's Hospital with my eldest child who has recurrent fevers. He needs to get his tonsils removed but there is a 3-6 month waiting list! Awesome.
> 
> I am exhausted so I will read all the posts in more depth tomorrow!
> 
> Welcome and CONGRATS! to all our new mommies! I am pretty sure I added everyone but if I missed you, I promise, it was not on purpose.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me MrsMohr! I am sure I will be around more tomorrow. ;)

3-6 month wait...wow...that's just awful I hope you little guy makes it through alright :hugs: That's why I didn't want us to get universal healthcare in the US. While it will be super nice to have your healthcare covered, the wait to get things taken care of is so long :( 



Nola0841 said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!
> 
> Please can you put me down for edd october 10th! :happydance:
> 
> Although may change after my scan. :haha:
> 
> bump buddy i've been missing you lol!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here! :happydance::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> woooo hooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Nola0841 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks:hugs: This weather has been absolutely beautiful, my husband and I moved down 4 years ago in October from Ohio. I will never get tired of never ever being cold or seeing snow that's for sure! Although I'm pretty sure I'm going to be one of the hottest pregnant girls ever come summer time!Click to expand...
> 
> Where in Florida do you live? I'm on the East coast about an hour from Orlando.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm an hour away from Orlando too lol, in Lakeland to be exact...where are you!!!!Click to expand...

You are pretty close to me. I'm in Melbourne, near Cocoa Beach :hi:[/QUOTE]



Maze said:


> I CAN'T SLEEP! It's 4 AM and I am wide awake but exhausted. Why? WHY!?!?! If I didn't already have two kids this wouldn't be a huge deal I'd just nap all afternoon but alas! I am totally screwed.
> 
> Welcome and CONGRATS! tx641, Greekylora and Mummabee!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's kind words about my son. It is really a challenge with him, he is autistic and has missed so much school so a lot of his social skills he acquired through intensive therapy are now falling back. He is also having a hard time talking properly and most of our family can't understand what he is saying anymore. I was in tears at the hospital. I insisted that his case should be placed in higher priority because not only is he losing weight and getting sick more often than most kids on the list (every other week and sometimes every week) but this will ultimately weigh on his long-term development and follow him for the rest of his life. It is so frustrating to see 4 and a half years of tireless work slip through your fingers and fade from your child's eyes. I love him so much, I don't want to lose him behind the cloud of autism again.

Maze: I'm right there with you on the can't sleep, up at 5:30 again this morning :dohh:


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Mummy Bean said:


> Does it feel real to you ladies yet...my son is only 10 months and we assumed it wud take a few month of ttc but nope first time and im here....dont think it actually sunk in im preg again...
> 
> Hope ur all doing well and the joys of early pregnancy are easy on us all...so hoping the ms doesnt hit this time. x

It doesn't feel real to us yet, this is our first pregnancy and we got our bfp on our 2nd cycle so feel very lucky - feels almost too good to be true! We've got a doctor's appointment this afternoon so may start sinking in then.

Have you have any symptoms yet? X


----------



## shellideaks

Hi all, can I join please? Been having positive tests since Tuesday but were very faint. Got one I'm happy to call BFP today :D

My due date is 13th October. I was actually meant to have an October baby last year too, she was due on the 23rd but came at the end of September. Feels like I'm repeating 2012 :haha:


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

shellideaks said:


> Hi all, can I join please? Been having positive tests since Tuesday but were very faint. Got one I'm happy to call BFP today :D
> 
> My due date is 13th October. I was actually meant to have an October baby last year too, she was due on the 23rd but came at the end of September. Feels like I'm repeating 2012 :haha:

Congratulations!!


----------



## MrsMohr

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> Mummy Bean said:
> 
> 
> Does it feel real to you ladies yet...my son is only 10 months and we assumed it wud take a few month of ttc but nope first time and im here....dont think it actually sunk in im preg again...
> 
> Hope ur all doing well and the joys of early pregnancy are easy on us all...so hoping the ms doesnt hit this time. x
> 
> It doesn't feel real to us yet, this is our first pregnancy and we got our bfp on our 2nd cycle so feel very lucky - feels almost too good to be true! We've got a doctor's appointment this afternoon so may start sinking in then.
> 
> Have you have any symptoms yet? XClick to expand...

Same here, we were only TTC for two cycles as well. I know what you mean about feeling too good to be true. I didn't think I was pregnant at all this cycle and by chance I took a test at 11dpo and got a really dark bfp :happydance: I have to wait until the 20th for my scan....19 more days to go! 



shellideaks said:


> Hi all, can I join please? Been having positive tests since Tuesday but were very faint. Got one I'm happy to call BFP today :D
> 
> My due date is 13th October. I was actually meant to have an October baby last year too, she was due on the 23rd but came at the end of September. Feels like I'm repeating 2012 :haha:
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your BFP :happydance::happydance: welcome to October Pumpkins! I'm sure Maze will add you as soon as she gets here today :hugs:
> 
> and PS: to any new BFP-ers that I missed congrats as well!Click to expand...


----------



## MrsMohr

oh yeah and btw, I'm tired of my tickers showing poppy seeds and balls of cells...I want something that looks like a baby haha! Patients are NOT my strong suit!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Please can I join?

Just got my BFP today after 22 month TTC with one blocked tube. This will be our first child. My due date is about 6th Oct 2013

xxx


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Please can I join?
> 
> Just got my BFP today after 22 month TTC with one blocked tube. This will be our first child. My due date is about 6th Oct 2013
> 
> xxx

Oh wow, you must be thrilled! Congratulations to you!X


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks for the warm welcome :D

Congratulations MrsBroodyPant!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thanks. Im over the moon and cant actually believe it!!
Havent even told hubby yet xxx


----------



## Mummy Bean

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> Mummy Bean said:
> 
> 
> Does it feel real to you ladies yet...my son is only 10 months and we assumed it wud take a few month of ttc but nope first time and im here....dont think it actually sunk in im preg again...
> 
> Hope ur all doing well and the joys of early pregnancy are easy on us all...so hoping the ms doesnt hit this time. x
> 
> It doesn't feel real to us yet, this is our first pregnancy and we got our bfp on our 2nd cycle so feel very lucky - feels almost too good to be true! We've got a doctor's appointment this afternoon so may start sinking in then.
> 
> Have you have any symptoms yet? XClick to expand...

so far just cramps n back ache since the big O. But ther sooo much more to come i know...


----------



## twinkletoe

MrsMohr said:


> oh yeah and btw, I'm tired of my tickers showing poppy seeds and balls of cells...I want something that looks like a baby haha! Patients are NOT my strong suit!

Me too!! What's next apple seed?? I prefer apple seed!  when do we get that??


----------



## twinkletoe

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Thanks. Im over the moon and cant actually believe it!!
> Havent even told hubby yet xxx

Congratulations!! You must be so excited!! X


----------



## twinkletoe

shellideaks said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome :D
> 
> Congratulations MrsBroodyPant!

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## MommaCC

Mummy Bean said:


> Does it feel real to you ladies yet...my son is only 10 months and we assumed it wud take a few month of ttc but nope first time and im here....dont think it actually sunk in im preg again...
> 
> Hope ur all doing well and the joys of early pregnancy are easy on us all...so hoping the ms doesnt hit this time. x

Nope I'm in complete shock :dohh: My youngest is 8 months and eldest is 2 in a couple of weeks and to say my head is spinning is an understatement! :rofl: :wacko:


----------



## tobefruitful

CONGRATS!! such awesome news! i can relate, dh & i have been trying for a little over 2 years, with ivf & iuis and BOOM! it happened all on its own. congrats again and welcome!


----------



## Lausie

Hi ya!

I found out yesterday i am expecting! Very excited and even more excited to find this thread!
Could you add me pleeeeease:blush:

My due date is the 12th October:happydance:


----------



## callmemaybbby

Hey y'all! My due date is October 4th :) I still don't feel pregnant... aside from the bloating, hunger, moodiness, and cramping :D


----------



## ErinDancey

Miracle2012 said:


> Hello everyone. Can I join you all? I am over the moon I got my bfp on the 28 and I am due October 8. I had a Miracle in 2012 after trying for about 3 years and had mc. Now I was about to go for IVF in February and have been blessed one more time this month. yayyy!

CONGRATULATIONS! Welcome to the group!


----------



## Maze

Welcome welcome welcome, and big congrats! Wow! We have so many lovely ladies already and as far as due dates go we're only halfway through the month! We're certainly going to gave a big crew!

Thanks for all the well-wishes! I was feeling very emotional last night but I know I'll find a way to get through it and hopefully get my son into surgery earlier. Also, thanks for the suggestions Lindss! I am definitely going to look into that. 

So glad everyone is still (relatively) feeling well! Next week (or two) is when things will start getting iffy and we maybe seeing a little less of this :happydance: and a little more of this :wacko: Hopefully we won't all be morning sickness bound.


----------



## ErinDancey

SLPmommy2be said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can I join?!
> From my calculations I am due on October 4th! Will have to wait for Tuesday to confirm at my first appointment :)
> 
> Hubby and I have been ttc since sept so we were over come with joy when we got a BFP!
> So glad that there are soo many of us October mommy's :hugs:

BUMP BUDDY! Congratulations!


----------



## ErinDancey

Lausie said:


> Hi ya!
> 
> I found out yesterday i am expecting! Very excited and even more excited to find this thread!
> Could you add me pleeeeease:blush:
> 
> My due date is the 12th October:happydance:

LAUSIE!!! I knew you were preggers this mornth! All the signs were there! Good to see you again here :hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

Maze said:


> Welcome welcome welcome, and big congrats! Wow! We have so many lovely ladies already and as far as due dates go we're only halfway through the month! We're certainly going to gave a big crew!
> 
> Thanks for all the well-wishes! I was feeling very emotional last night but I know I'll find a way to get through it and hopefully get my son into surgery earlier. Also, thanks for the suggestions Lindss! I am definitely going to look into that.
> 
> So glad everyone is still (relatively) feeling well! Next week (or two) is when things will start getting iffy and we maybe seeing a little less of this :happydance: and a little more of this :wacko: Hopefully we won't all be morning sickness bound.

Glad you feeling a bit better about it all......no wonder you were emotional hun but fingers crossed surgery will be sooner than you think!!

It really is going to be a big month I feel! I don't feel any symptoms yet maybe apart from being tired! Feel like if I didn't keep peeing on sticks I would believe I was pregnant!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Congrats to all the new comers I am getting so excited a out going through this all with you..... Xx


----------



## daisyr21

Lindss said:


> alkalinerush said:
> 
> 
> ohman...anybody else bogged down with hormones and fatigue? I've been having puberty-like mood-swings for at least a week or so now. I swear my b*tch mode kicks in at least once in the morning and in the late afternoon and it makes me want to go hide in a corner somewhere and cry lol. I remember being like this with my boy, but OHMAN!:haha: Trying to enjoy every second of the begining tho...but still part of me wants 9 weeks to come and SOON. snapped at bf yesterday for calling during an attempted nap "you made me open my eyes!!" and allllmost snapped when he was napping "i hope youre enjoying your freaking NAP!!" haha. :brat:
> 
> trying my super best to keep my crazy under control :haha:
> 
> o my gosh....I AM!!! MY dh keeps rolling his eyes and saying o great, are you gunna be this moody for the next 8 mnths?!! i cant help it, right now , no matter what he does, he is pissing me off. I feel bad, because he is so excited and works such long hours ( im lucky to be able to stay at home), and when he gets home he wants to cuddle and kiss, and even tried more...but i dont want to be touched right now, and it makes me angry when he tries. I know that I AM Being super crazy psycho, but im so nauseous and tired, and by the time he gets home, ive been alone with the two kids and done dinner, baths, put them to bed , and im tired.....sorry for the novel, i guess i needed a bit of a vent!!:wacko:Click to expand...

Oh man I'm right there with you guys. This morning I got so frustrated because I needed DH to move his truck so I could take kiddos to school, so while he was taking a shower I went in there and told him "need you to move your truck" and he was like "ok, but do I have pants and underwear? are they on the bed?", "can you get them for me?" I know is no big deal but it just irked me so much that he knew I was in a hurry and he was still asking me to do more things!!! I also stay at home with a 6 year old daughter and 4 year old son,so I know what you mean about being tired by the time DH gets home. 

I'm also very cranky that I can't sleep during the day and thats all I want to do:growlmad: I hate feeling so bitchy but at least I know that these hormonal rages means that the baby is busy doing is thing. 

I'm hoping that lunch with best friend might make me feel better. And I hope the headaches go away!!!


----------



## daisyr21

Maze said:


> Oh my gosh. WHAT A DAY! I spent it in the emergency of the Children's Hospital with my eldest child who has recurrent fevers. He needs to get his tonsils removed but there is a 3-6 month waiting list! Awesome.
> 
> I am exhausted so I will read all the posts in more depth tomorrow!
> 
> Welcome and CONGRATS! to all our new mommies! I am pretty sure I added everyone but if I missed you, I promise, it was not on purpose.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me MrsMohr! I am sure I will be around more tomorrow. ;)

I'm so sorry you have to deal with all of this MAZE, but just try to keep calm and come here to vent!!!


Congrats to all of the new ladies that have joined!!


----------



## MrsMohr

So how many dpo was everybody when you got your BFP and how dark was your test line? Mine was 11dpo and my test line was pretty dark compared to what I see on the BFP announcements thread!


----------



## Maze

I was 13 DPO and the line was light but not a squinter, it didn't get as dark as the control line until 18 DPO. 

Also, look at mah signature BLING. Oh yeah. Strutting proud.


----------



## goddess25

Firstly congratulations to all the new girls with your wonderful BFPS. Its going to be a big crew indeed by the end of the month.

Maze - so sorry to hear about everything with your son. We just had a couple of challenging years with our son but we have come out the other side. I can imagine it being so disheartening seeing all your very hard work going to waste. I am sure you will be a wonderful advocate for your son and he will get seen sooner.

Mrs Mohr - I dont know how many days exactly i am DPO as I try not to follow it too closely, i used to do opks and temping and it just did my head in so i stopped and took a relaxed approach. I know that I am about 4w4d or 4w5d pregnant...not doing a ticker as i am too superstitious. My BFP line was just as dark as the control line so I am very happy with that. Trying to resist the urge to POAS again but i usually torture myself with that one so not doing it this time.

Hope you all have a good Friday. What are you guys doing this weekend?


----------



## goddess25

MAze - your signature bling is great. Could you share the link so we can all attach it to our pages if we want to.

Cheers


----------



## Maze

Definitely!

https://i1057.photobucket.com/album...6030f23332e5048a0709df606-out_zpsf8449f51.gif <- Lil' Pumpkins Bling Banner

Just use the image insert option for those of you who aren't sure about coding. :)

I will add it to the first page too so it is easier for new mommies to find.


----------



## goddess25

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## SLPmommy2be

MrsMohr said:


> So how many dpo was everybody when you got your BFP and how dark was your test line? Mine was 11dpo and my test line was pretty dark compared to what I see on the BFP announcements thread!

I was 14DPO and the line wasn't too dark but it was definitely there. 

I never took another one, should I?? I also never got my period which NEVER happens.


----------



## goddess25

SLPmommy2be said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> So how many dpo was everybody when you got your BFP and how dark was your test line? Mine was 11dpo and my test line was pretty dark compared to what I see on the BFP announcements thread!
> 
> I was 14DPO and the line wasn't too dark but it was definitely there.
> 
> I never took another one, should I?? I also never got my period which NEVER happens.Click to expand...

NO you do not need to take another...a lot of women keep taking them to look for line progression as an indicator as pregnancy progression. Other ladies like to do digitals once a week for 3-4 weeks to make sure that the HCG is getting stronger.

whatever works for everyone...i used to test like a maniac and worry myself silly that a line was not as strong as the last, so now i do 1 and as long as i dont start bleeding all is ok.


----------



## SLPmommy2be

goddess25 said:


> SLPmommy2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> So how many dpo was everybody when you got your BFP and how dark was your test line? Mine was 11dpo and my test line was pretty dark compared to what I see on the BFP announcements thread!
> 
> I was 14DPO and the line wasn't too dark but it was definitely there.
> 
> I never took another one, should I?? I also never got my period which NEVER happens.Click to expand...
> 
> NO you do not need to take another...a lot of women keep taking them to look for line progression as an indicator as pregnancy progression. Other ladies like to do digitals once a week for 3-4 weeks to make sure that the HCG is getting stronger.
> 
> whatever works for everyone...i used to test like a maniac and worry myself silly that a line was not as strong as the last, so now i do 1 and as long as i dont start bleeding all is ok.Click to expand...

Okay thanks! I just figured the same as you, as long as I'm not bleeding all is okay (i hope)


----------



## shellideaks

I like to retest after a few days, as long as it's darker on the next test, I'll stop. So yeah planning to do a FRER on Sunday seeing as that's 14DPO. Today's line was visibly there but not enough for me to stop testing :haha:


----------



## Maze

I am definitely guilty of testing until the line is dark. BUT! One day, it was 16dpo the line was suddenly barely there! I cried all day convinced I was going to MC. The next morning the line came back, so you never know what kind of unfounded concern you might get as a result.


----------



## Mummy Bean

i think but dont quote that hpts only can pick up a certain amount of hgc...so once your certain weeks preg they no longer work....say if you tested when you were 8/9 weeks i doubt it would work or would at least be feinter...

again dont quote but been told by a few ppl that...


----------



## shellideaks

Yeah I heard that too, something about the hook effect? Mind you with DD last year I tested once a week until I was like 7 weeks (not forgetting one every day from 7DPO to 16DPO). I went a little overboard :blush:


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys I did my first test at 13 dpo and that was a clear blue digi and it said "pregnant 2-3" so I was happy with that! I might do my last test in my drawer which is a frer tomorrow 16dpo to hopefully get a dark line! I think it is so personal with testing I wish I didn't have so much of an urge to test!! :-/


----------



## Lozga

I tested about 9 times from Friday to Sunday last weekend but not doing anymore. I'm trying to be relaxed with this pregnancy and take one day at a time.


----------



## ErinDancey

Ok, you guys all made me feel better. I got my BFP at 10 DPO and I've been periodically testing since then. The lines keep getting darker and I feel great, so maybe I'll stop now. I've also had my beta test done 3 times.
Jan 21 - 14
Jan 22 - 20
Jan 28 - 463
Based on lines getting darker and numbers getting higher, I think it's time for me to cool it. That said, I still have 4 tests sitting in my drawer at work...


----------



## goddess25

We are all crazy. I stopped at one otherwise i drive myself nuts.


----------



## Lausie

I am the same, tested this morning expecting a darker line but it was the same, visible but as dark as the control line.....will test again tomorrow! Lol!

I tested yesterday, 12dpo and got a pink line not overly faint or dark.

Loving the pumpkin bling!!!


----------



## Leanne27

Hello all, missed an evening and have loads to catch up on! 

I'm still testing, it's a bit pointless as lines are so dark they don't seem to get any darker but I just like to POAS!


----------



## Lindss

daisyr21 said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alkalinerush said:
> 
> 
> ohman...anybody else bogged down with hormones and fatigue? I've been having puberty-like mood-swings for at least a week or so now. I swear my b*tch mode kicks in at least once in the morning and in the late afternoon and it makes me want to go hide in a corner somewhere and cry lol. I remember being like this with my boy, but OHMAN!:haha: Trying to enjoy every second of the begining tho...but still part of me wants 9 weeks to come and SOON. snapped at bf yesterday for calling during an attempted nap "you made me open my eyes!!" and allllmost snapped when he was napping "i hope youre enjoying your freaking NAP!!" haha. :brat:
> 
> trying my super best to keep my crazy under control :haha:
> 
> o my gosh....I AM!!! MY dh keeps rolling his eyes and saying o great, are you gunna be this moody for the next 8 mnths?!! i cant help it, right now , no matter what he does, he is pissing me off. I feel bad, because he is so excited and works such long hours ( im lucky to be able to stay at home), and when he gets home he wants to cuddle and kiss, and even tried more...but i dont want to be touched right now, and it makes me angry when he tries. I know that I AM Being super crazy psycho, but im so nauseous and tired, and by the time he gets home, ive been alone with the two kids and done dinner, baths, put them to bed , and im tired.....sorry for the novel, i guess i needed a bit of a vent!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man I'm right there with you guys. This morning I got so frustrated because I needed DH to move his truck so I could take kiddos to school, so while he was taking a shower I went in there and told him "need you to move your truck" and he was like "ok, but do I have pants and underwear? are they on the bed?", "can you get them for me?" I know is no big deal but it just irked me so much that he knew I was in a hurry and he was still asking me to do more things!!! I also stay at home with a 6 year old daughter and 4 year old son,so I know what you mean about being tired by the time DH gets home.
> 
> I'm also very cranky that I can't sleep during the day and thats all I want to do:growlmad: I hate feeling so bitchy but at least I know that these hormonal rages means that the baby is busy doing is thing.
> 
> I'm hoping that lunch with best friend might make me feel better. And I hope the headaches go away!!!Click to expand...

So nice to know I'm not going through this alone! Our kids are exactly the same age! Its funny how diff it is being pregnant for the third time with two kids! Has ms kicked in for you yet?


----------



## MrsMohr

Maze said:


> I was 13 DPO and the line was light but not a squinter, it didn't get as dark as the control line until 18 DPO.
> 
> Also, look at mah signature BLING. Oh yeah. Strutting proud.

I LOVE signature BLING, I want one lol!


----------



## MrsMohr

Oh wow I just realized how much stuff I skipped over before posting about the signature bling lol! 

Thanks for sharing, I was just wondering how far into the cycle everyone found out! I took one first response at 11dpo at like 11am or something and then like five hours later I did a digital just in case. I did another first response at 12dpo, the line was definitely darker. Then I think the day after that another digital just in case. 

I am ashamed to admit that I was at the dollar store yesterday and bought 5 of their $1 tests. I'm going to test once a week until my appointment...I don't know why but I like to see the line getting darker and darker. Maybe it will keep my brain busy until my scan!


----------



## Mummy Bean

MrsMohr said:


> Oh wow I just realized how much stuff I skipped over before posting about the signature bling lol!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I was just wondering how far into the cycle everyone found out! I took one first response at 11dpo at like 11am or something and then like five hours later I did a digital just in case. I did another first response at 12dpo, the line was definitely darker. Then I think the day after that another digital just in case.
> 
> I am ashamed to admit that I was at the dollar store yesterday and bought 5 of their $1 tests. I'm going to test once a week until my appointment...I don't know why but I like to see the line getting darker and darker. Maybe it will keep my brain busy until my scan!

i started at 9dpo (coz im crazy) but didnt get a bfp until yesterday so like 18dpo (but i do have longer cycles.)


----------



## Maze

MrsMohr said:


> Oh wow I just realized how much stuff I skipped over before posting about the signature bling lol!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I was just wondering how far into the cycle everyone found out! I took one first response at 11dpo at like 11am or something and then like five hours later I did a digital just in case. I did another first response at 12dpo, the line was definitely darker. Then I think the day after that another digital just in case.
> 
> I am ashamed to admit that I was at the dollar store yesterday and bought 5 of their $1 tests. I'm going to test once a week until my appointment...I don't know why but I like to see the line getting darker and darker. Maybe it will keep my brain busy until my scan!

I bought 5 tests from Dollar tree. But! I don't know that I would take a test 5 weeks from now. Too much pregnancy hormone confuses the test and tends to make them go lighter.


----------



## Lindss

MrsMohr said:


> Oh wow I just realized how much stuff I skipped over before posting about the signature bling lol!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I was just wondering how far into the cycle everyone found out! I took one first response at 11dpo at like 11am or something and then like five hours later I did a digital just in case. I did another first response at 12dpo, the line was definitely darker. Then I think the day after that another digital just in case.
> 
> I am ashamed to admit that I was at the dollar store yesterday and bought 5 of their $1 tests. I'm going to test once a week until my appointment...I don't know why but I like to see the line getting darker and darker. Maybe it will keep my brain busy until my scan!

Lol! I was at the dollar store this M and I bought four tests too! Omg I CNT believe I just admitted that!! I did one of them and its sooooo dark! MDe me feel so relieved, and I'm glad to know I'm not the only crazy lady out there lol


----------



## Maze

The best part is the feeling of dumping all those boxes on the checkout counter. I am SURE it happens all the time but it is hard not to feel like the cashier is giving you a 'look' with her internal monologue.

By the way is anyone else being harassed by that Hotel Transylvania ad? I want to kill it with fire at this point. Especially if it pops up and suddenly I can't type.


----------



## ErinDancey

Maze said:


> The best part is the feeling of dumping all those boxed on the checkout counter. I am SURE it happens all the time but it is hard not to feel like the cashier is giving you a 'look' with her internal monologue.
> 
> By the way is anyone else being harassed by that Hotel Transylvania ad? I want to kill it with fire at this point. Especially if it pops up and suddenly I can't type.

I bought a million dollar store ones and I'm still taking them. But I don't think it's doing me any good. Some are dark, some are light. I'm sure it's just a quality thing, so I think I need to STOP!


----------



## goddess25

Yes I have the ad too, its a bit of a pain.

I bought some tests from dollar tree in my 2nd last pregnancy with my daughter, and they never worked.


----------



## MrsMohr

Maze said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow I just realized how much stuff I skipped over before posting about the signature bling lol!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I was just wondering how far into the cycle everyone found out! I took one first response at 11dpo at like 11am or something and then like five hours later I did a digital just in case. I did another first response at 12dpo, the line was definitely darker. Then I think the day after that another digital just in case.
> 
> I am ashamed to admit that I was at the dollar store yesterday and bought 5 of their $1 tests. I'm going to test once a week until my appointment...I don't know why but I like to see the line getting darker and darker. Maybe it will keep my brain busy until my scan!
> 
> I bought 5 tests from Dollar tree. But! I don't know that I would take a test 5 weeks from now. Too much pregnancy hormone confuses the test and tends to make them go lighter.Click to expand...

Maze don't you burst my bubble lol! Thanks for the warning though, I could totally see myself freaking out about that!:flower:



Maze said:


> The best part is the feeling of dumping all those boxes on the checkout counter. I am SURE it happens all the time but it is hard not to feel like the cashier is giving you a 'look' with her internal monologue.
> 
> I just told the woman I was already pregnant that I just wanted to take them while I waited for my scan...she was really...extremely happy for me lol!
> 
> By the way is anyone else being harassed by that Hotel Transylvania ad? I want to kill it with fire at this point. Especially if it pops up and suddenly I can't type.

I was at my mom's house earlier and it got me there but now that I'm home I don't see any sign of it.


----------



## MrsMohr

Lindss said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow I just realized how much stuff I skipped over before posting about the signature bling lol!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I was just wondering how far into the cycle everyone found out! I took one first response at 11dpo at like 11am or something and then like five hours later I did a digital just in case. I did another first response at 12dpo, the line was definitely darker. Then I think the day after that another digital just in case.
> 
> I am ashamed to admit that I was at the dollar store yesterday and bought 5 of their $1 tests. I'm going to test once a week until my appointment...I don't know why but I like to see the line getting darker and darker. Maybe it will keep my brain busy until my scan!
> 
> Lol! I was at the dollar store this M and I bought four tests too! Omg I CNT believe I just admitted that!! I did one of them and its sooooo dark! MDe me feel so relieved, and I'm glad to know I'm not the only crazy lady out there lolClick to expand...

Oh so now I'm crazy...great....lol lol jk :wacko: I think it will give me something to look forward to until I have my appointment....unless...the line gets lighter or something. Man why do I like to pee on things so much :haha:


----------



## MrsMohr

Oh yeah and on a more somber note, I saw a thread earlier titled "goodbye bump buddies" and the girl in there just found out she had an ectopic so now i'm totally freaking out again! I offered her information if she needed it but now I'm scared :(


----------



## Maze

I think it is totally normal to have that fear. I can't recall, did you get blood work done yet? I would think doubling numbers would mostly set your nerves at ease. I'm sorry that you have that kind of fear looming over you. If you haven't got it done, I'd ask. I think you'd ever every right to request it.


----------



## Maze

I just noticed that this thread isn't showing up in First Trimester anymore... I wonder why?

Edit: Ooooh.... I see we got moved to the discussion group section. I hope new moms can find us here though!


----------



## MrsMohr

Maze said:


> I think it is totally normal to have that fear. I can't recall, did you get blood work done yet? I would think doubling numbers would mostly set your nerves at ease. I'm sorry that you have that kind of fear looming over you. If you haven't got it done, I'd ask. I think you'd ever every right to request it.

I haven't requested it but I just might. I informed the receptionist that I had a previous ectopic and asked if I would need to come in from blood work, she just replied no need the odds of you having another ectopic now are very slim. 

I've also been informed that your blood levels can still double normally if you do have one so..... bummer for me!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Hi ladies :wave: got my first bfp yesterday! I'm due oct 13th :baby:


----------



## Maze

MilosMommy7 said:


> Hi ladies :wave: got my first bfp yesterday! I'm due oct 13th :baby:

Welcome, welcome! My daughter has that ladybug jumper as well! So adorable. Also, my son has autism. So it looks like we have a lot in common. Congrats on your bfp! :hugs:

MrsMohr - I know that can happen, but I don't think it would be very common, especially if you had virtually no symptoms of an ectopic pregnancy. Try your best to relax and enjoy being pregnant. I am sure everything is fine. (Easier said than done, I know.)


----------



## MilosMommy7

Maze said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :wave: got my first bfp yesterday! I'm due oct 13th :baby:
> 
> Welcome, welcome! My daughter has that ladybug jumper as well! So adorable. Also, my son has autism. So it looks like we have a lot in common. Congrats on your bfp! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! She had two of those jumpers that she got for her birthday. Her first birthday party was ladybug themed too. 
Seems like we have a lot in common :thumbup: they are starting to think my daughter might be one of the females hiding on the spectrum :dohh:


----------



## Maze

Oh dear, what are her symptoms? I had concerns when I decided to have another child, but then I just accepted the fact that if my daughter were to end up with an autism diagnosis, she would have a seasoned advocate on her side and the earliest intervention possible as I am familiar with the signs. I don't think she is, she is hitting milestones that my son just never did (pointing, waving bye, blowing kisses, that kind of stuff.)

That being said, there was one girl with autism in my son's autistic nursery school and she was very hard to deal with, but then a couple of years later we ran into her at the local swimming pool and just in that time her autism became practically undetectable. She really seemed like your typical 6 year old kid, more so than my son and he used to be ahead of her in that department. I mention this because I feel like there is a misconception about the few girls on the spectrum being more heavily affected in general, and that simply isn't the case. 

My mind is made up the same way with this third baby, I am determined not to be worried about what will be .


----------



## MilosMommy7

At 15 months she was diagnosed by a neurologist with hypotonia, abnormal gait and developemental delay (her fine motor). She's already been in OT and is going to be getting ST soon. I've had her checked out by my sons school (he goes to an autism based clinic) and they, along with her OT, thinks she has sensory issues. My first thought was mimicking my son (flapping, spinning, etc). But she does get fixated on things like sorting and stacking and has a very explosive temper, even worse than my son at this age :argh: she is hitting her milestones and is very smart already. But then again most kids on the spectrum ARE smart. I figure that after having one on the spectrum, having another one wouldnt be the end of the world and nothing we can't cope with :thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

its hard not to stress out Mrs Mohr...I am feeling really stressed out tonight, about losing this one..i guess all the innoncence is lost when you have had 3 mcs. Am trying not to freak out too much..but I don't feel like things are right tonight. Fingers crosses I am just over reacting.


----------



## Mummy Bean

Its soo hard not to freak out...and it seems these first few weeks go so slowly. When i was preg with my son an ex collegue was due in the same week as lost her little one at 15 weeks it was heartbreaking and sent me into panic over mode.

Lets just hope these weeks are good to us all, and the bloods n scan come quickly to put our mind at ease.

Will any one be going for an early scan...last time i went a bit overboard and had one at 8,10, and 13 weeks...think might still book one for 8 weeks then wait for ones on the nhs.


----------



## Lindss

Maze said:


> The best part is the feeling of dumping all those boxes on the checkout counter. I am SURE it happens all the time but it is hard not to feel like the cashier is giving you a 'look' with her internal monologue.
> 
> By the way is anyone else being harassed by that Hotel Transylvania ad? I want to kill it with fire at this point. Especially if it pops up and suddenly I can't type.

Too funny! i know i always felt that the cashier at the dollar store was saying, heres that crazy lady again, and of course it has to be the exact same cashier everytime!! lol!!
YES stupid hotel transalvania add, keeps ruining what Im trying to type!!!:dohh:


----------



## Lindss

MrsMohr said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow I just realized how much stuff I skipped over before posting about the signature bling lol!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I was just wondering how far into the cycle everyone found out! I took one first response at 11dpo at like 11am or something and then like five hours later I did a digital just in case. I did another first response at 12dpo, the line was definitely darker. Then I think the day after that another digital just in case.
> 
> I am ashamed to admit that I was at the dollar store yesterday and bought 5 of their $1 tests. I'm going to test once a week until my appointment...I don't know why but I like to see the line getting darker and darker. Maybe it will keep my brain busy until my scan!
> 
> Lol! I was at the dollar store this M and I bought four tests too! Omg I CNT believe I just admitted that!! I did one of them and its sooooo dark! MDe me feel so relieved, and I'm glad to know I'm not the only crazy lady out there lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh so now I'm crazy...great....lol lol jk :wacko: I think it will give me something to look forward to until I have my appointment....unless...the line gets lighter or something. Man why do I like to pee on things so much :haha:Click to expand...

I am exactly the same. I figured at almost 6wks pregnant, the urge to pee on something would be gone...but its not...its worse!! My dh thinks im a complete nutcase ( k guess i am!!)...lol!!!!!


----------



## Lindss

MrsMohr said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> I think it is totally normal to have that fear. I can't recall, did you get blood work done yet? I would think doubling numbers would mostly set your nerves at ease. I'm sorry that you have that kind of fear looming over you. If you haven't got it done, I'd ask. I think you'd ever every right to request it.
> 
> I haven't requested it but I just might. I informed the receptionist that I had a previous ectopic and asked if I would need to come in from blood work, she just replied no need the odds of you having another ectopic now are very slim.
> 
> I've also been informed that your blood levels can still double normally if you do have one so..... bummer for me!Click to expand...

this misght sound like a dumb question, but now after googeling etopic preg, im all paranoid too, i didnt realize how common they were. .... Is there pain associated with them? And would all of your symptoms still be like normal preg symptoms if it was an etopic?


----------



## Lindss

MilosMommy7 said:


> Hi ladies :wave: got my first bfp yesterday! I'm due oct 13th :baby:

yAY! Congrats!! Happy to see you in this thread now....i was in your jan thread! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMohr

MilosMommy7: Welcome and congrats on your BFP :happydance: What part of Ohio are you from? I was born & raised there, I live in FL now though :)

Maze: I've been doing really well not worrying about it, especially since I saw my doctor in early January for my yearly examination and she was 100% not worried about me having another one. She said I had the best possible outcome of an ectopic since it was resolved with drugs and not surgery. But...when I see someone else finding out they have an ectopic all of my fears come rushing back you know? I will call the doctor and see if they can take some blood but honestly...I don't think I will be 100% unconcerned until I see this baby in my uterus. We just want this so badly...I want my October pumpkin :baby: Oh and did I mention that my sister's BFF had a MS at 15 weeks earlier this week! That was her 6th MS, I feel so bad for her :( 

goddess25: :hugs::hugs::hugs: what doesn't feel right hun? I'm sorry to hear about your losses fx-ed for you that this is a super sticky bean! I agree it's impossible not to worry when something like that has happened before. Like i've said before I'm trying to be as positive as possible until I have a reason not to...but sometimes it really IS easier said than done :flower:

Mummy Bean: I've got my fx-ed for all of us that everything is sticky and healthy. My sister's BFF had a similar situation earlier this week. Her husband actually called me when it was happening to see if I could pick her sister up and bring her to the hospital....they weren't able to get ahold of my sister. Needless to say...i was freaking out!

Lindss: hahahaha it's still so awesome to see those bfp's though isn't it!! I'm not testing again until week 5...I think my dh thinks i'm a little nuts too...he just chuckles at me....I love him so much :)

Lol I'm sorry I freaked you out...it seems like every time I tell my ectopic story I end up freaking someone out. I'm sure you're going to be perfectly fine hun :hugs::hugs: If you have severe pain and spotting take yourself to the hospital. Now mine wasn't super crazy insane pain but it was bad enough to where I left work and went to the hospital and shortly after I got there the spotting started. I'm not sure where the pain came from as my tube didn't rupture but that's when everything started and we eventually found out about the ectopic. I did have sore bb's and was tired and hungry just like a normal PG though. :hugs::hugs::hugs: don't be scared!


----------



## liz0012

Hey girls! At night I keep getting stomach aches. Not like period stomach aches, but like I am going to have diarrhea. Is it nerves because I am so nervous to miscarry or it is hormonal?? You think this is something I need to tell my ob??


----------



## SLPmommy2be

What prenatal vitamins is everyone using?? 
I think mine are giving me diarrhea (sorry tmi)


----------



## SLPmommy2be

liz0012 said:


> Hey girls! At night I keep getting stomach aches. Not like period stomach aches, but like I am going to have diarrhea. Is it nerves because I am so nervous to miscarry or it is hormonal?? You think this is something I need to tell my ob??

Me too! Except mine is actually diarrhea :growlmad:


----------



## liz0012

I'm taking target brand but that's not what's giving me cramps and diarihaha cuz I've been on them for 8 months.


----------



## liz0012

SLPmommy2be said:


> liz0012 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! At night I keep getting stomach aches. Not like period stomach aches, but like I am going to have diarrhea. Is it nerves because I am so nervous to miscarry or it is hormonal?? You think this is something I need to tell my ob??
> 
> Me too! Except mine is actually diarrhea :growlmad:Click to expand...

I did end up having it too this morning and the cramps went away do I'm assuming that's what those were. I just get scared feeling those at night!


----------



## MrsMohr

Hey ladies, congrats on your BFP's :) Here is a good article on prenatal vitamins and diarrhea!

https://www.livestrong.com/article/329069-can-prenatal-vitamins-cause-diarrhea/


----------



## liz0012

MrsMohr said:


> Hey ladies, congrats on your BFP's :) Here is a good article on prenatal vitamins and diarrhea!
> 
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/329069-can-prenatal-vitamins-cause-diarrhea/

Thanks for that article. I'm assuming I'm getting it now and not for the last 8 months cuz I'm pregnant and your body's creature g iron on its own and now I'm getting a lot from that and the pills. Ugh! I am glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## SLPmommy2be

liz0012 said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, congrats on your BFP's :) Here is a good article on prenatal vitamins and diarrhea!
> 
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/329069-can-prenatal-vitamins-cause-diarrhea/
> 
> Thanks for that article. I'm assuming I'm getting it now and not for the last 8 months cuz I'm pregnant and your body's creature g iron on its own and now I'm getting a lot from that and the pills. Ugh! I am glad I'm not the only one!Click to expand...

Thanks for the article MrsMohr!

Yea, I was taking them before I was pregnant as well. Actually I was taking various types since my doctor gave me so many samples. I never had a problem until now. I'm going to assume its because im pregnant. So i dont know if its the pregnancy, the vitamins or a combination of both. I know that many of the vitamins have stool softener in them, just scraed that if I take one that doesn't, I will become constipated....
I have my first doc visit on Tuesday so I guess ill just ask him. 
I was just curious as to what everyone else was taking.


----------



## liz0012

Let me know what your dr says. I don't go until march 1st oath wise I think I'll call. I didn't see stool softner on the label of mine. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## SLPmommy2be

liz0012 said:


> Let me know what your dr says. I don't go until march 1st oath wise I think I'll call. I didn't see stool softner on the label of mine. Not sure what's going on.

docusate sodium is the stool softener, took a bit of research for me to figure it out lol
Ill defintely let you know what he says.


----------



## amurray

SLPmommy2be said:


> What prenatal vitamins is everyone using??
> I think mine are giving me diarrhea (sorry tmi)

i use nature made, which i think is walmarts brand... no side effects other than bright yellow pee!! haha


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello ladies! Mind if I join you? I'm due October 7, 2013. :D


----------



## MilosMommy7

Lindss- hi! Looks like theres quite a few from the jan TTC group in here.

Mrsmohr- I'm in Toledo :thumbup: I've only been to Florida once. Other than it raining most of our vacation, it was still very lovely :D

SLP- I'm using vitafusion gummy vitamins. Regular prenatals usually make me sick. And I have trouble swallowing big pills :? I do get diarrhea from time to time the last few days. But don't think it's from my vitamins.

Kalon- welcome! :wave:

I know you guys are talking about ectopics. My mom had one when I was three. We've talked about it before. And she said she wasn't in any pain. She felt pregnant (this was her fourth pregnancy) but all her pee sticks were coming up negative. So she went to the doc and that's when they found out it was ectopic. She let it go too far and destroyed one of her tubes. So I don't think any of the general "signs" of an ectopic applied to her :shrug:


----------



## tx614

Hey ladies! 

I take Nature Made vitamins and have had no problems prepregnancy, but am also having loose stool. I am going to stay on these though unless my doc recommends anythings else. 

I also have been having cramps like period cramps, not anythings intense, more of a dull cramping. It makes me worried, but I hear it is normal because so much is going on down there!!

When is everyone's first appt? I am hoping to get in at the end of 7 weeks of beginning of 8 weeks. AHHHH, so nervous though!!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't have an appointment yet, and I can't make one until Monday. The clinic I use is closed on the weekends. ):


----------



## MilosMommy7

I'm gonna call Monday to make my first appt. it'll probably be in about two weeks :thumbup:


----------



## shellideaks

I'll call sometime next week, imagine they'll give me an appointment for 8-9 weeks.


----------



## liz0012

my dr. said I could make one at 8 weeks and then at 10 weeks so I go in on MArch1... still a month away! I wish I could go next week. I did already go and get all my hcg and progesterone levels read though and that was good. Do you guys know, would I hear the heart beat at the 10 week appointment?? When is the first ultrasound?


----------



## Mummy Bean

liz0012 said:


> my dr. said I could make one at 8 weeks and then at 10 weeks so I go in on MArch1... still a month away! I wish I could go next week. I did already go and get all my hcg and progesterone levels read though and that was good. Do you guys know, would I hear the heart beat at the 10 week appointment?? When is the first ultrasound?

I didnt get to hear heart beat till 16 weeks...as was told before that it too difficult to tell between plancenta noise/my own heart beat n bubba...but might be diff in the us. 

Was something too look forward to between the 12 and 20 week scan.

I wont bother with a doc appointment, will just register my self on line with the midwifes, so normally have booking in appointment around 8 weeks, when il prob pay to get a private scan as well.

How frequently do u american ladies get scans/appointments?


----------



## amurray

Mummy Bean said:


> liz0012 said:
> 
> 
> my dr. said I could make one at 8 weeks and then at 10 weeks so I go in on MArch1... still a month away! I wish I could go next week. I did already go and get all my hcg and progesterone levels read though and that was good. Do you guys know, would I hear the heart beat at the 10 week appointment?? When is the first ultrasound?
> 
> I didnt get to hear heart beat till 16 weeks...as was told before that it too difficult to tell between plancenta noise/my own heart beat n bubba...but might be diff in the us.
> 
> Was something too look forward to between the 12 and 20 week scan.
> 
> I wont bother with a doc appointment, will just register my self on line with the midwifes, so normally have booking in appointment around 8 weeks, when il prob pay to get a private scan as well.
> 
> How frequently do u american ladies get scans/appointments?Click to expand...

my first pregnancy last year, i had an internal scan at 6 weeks and heard a heart beat :) it was the sweetest sound i cried right away of course. 


my first appt is this coming thursday which will be just over 5 weeks and they may do a scan (prob won't get a heart beat that early) 

im going to a different office this time because my previous obgyn office experience was awful all around. when they tested my urine the first time, the results came back positive for cocaine and methadone?!?! i have never done a drug in my life hahaha my husband was not thrilled either, and some druggie got a clean test?? idk it was just a bad experience.

im thinking they will do a scan on thursday though just to verify pregnancy since i had a partial molar last year they want to make sure my hcg isnt rising for any other reason. so i am hoping to see a little blob on the screen.... cross your fingers!!


----------



## Lausie

Mummy Bean said:


> liz0012 said:
> 
> 
> my dr. said I could make one at 8 weeks and then at 10 weeks so I go in on MArch1... still a month away! I wish I could go next week. I did already go and get all my hcg and progesterone levels read though and that was good. Do you guys know, would I hear the heart beat at the 10 week appointment?? When is the first ultrasound?
> 
> I didnt get to hear heart beat till 16 weeks...as was told before that it too difficult to tell between plancenta noise/my own heart beat n bubba...but might be diff in the us.
> 
> Was something too look forward to between the 12 and 20 week scan.
> 
> I wont bother with a doc appointment, will just register my self on line with the midwifes, so normally have booking in appointment around 8 weeks, when il prob pay to get a private scan as well.
> 
> How frequently do u american ladies get scans/appointments?Click to expand...


Hey mummy bean, where abouts will you get your private scan done if you dont mind me asking?? Not sure i can wait until 12weeks! Lol! Where abouts in South London are you? I'm not far out of London, a few junctions down the m3.


----------



## Hopenow

Hello! Can I join in? I just got a BFP yesterday! Based on my lmp I'm due oct 14!


----------



## goddess25

Feeling much more positive today, tired and extremely irritable

I am only taking folic acid, have been taking it for about a year.


----------



## adawes1

Going by my LMP (Dec 27th) I am due October 3rd


----------



## goddess25

Welcome hopenow & adawes1. Congratulations on your BFPs.


----------



## tx614

I have my first appt in 4 weeks too. It seems sooo long to wait. I am having cramping all the time! Nothing too bad, just like dull perior cramps. Is anyone else experiencing this? Should I worry?! I read online it is normal, but I am still worried.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Mummy bean - my doc does a scan at 6w to get a more accurate due date and "confirm" pregnancy snd check for abnormalities like cysts or whatever. Then they don't do another until 20w for anatomy/gender. We usually go every 4weeks and they increase during the middle of second tri, and again during the last month of pregnancy. But sometimes depends on the doctor :shrug: I'm switching to a midwife after first tri since I'm so sick from hyperemesis, it's easier to stick with the ob that I had the last two times, since he knows my history :thumbup:

Hope- congrats and welcome to the thread :wave:


----------



## Lindss

tx614 said:


> I have my first appt in 4 weeks too. It seems sooo long to wait. I am having cramping all the time! Nothing too bad, just like dull perior cramps. Is anyone else experiencing this? Should I worry?! I read online it is normal, but I am still worried.

I am experiencing dull cramping too, mine is in my lower back. I have found that laying with a heating pad really helps alot. I am trgying not to freak out because twice, once last night and one this am after going to the loo when I wiped I had the tinyest speck of brownish cm. I know its prob old blood, but I cant help be super worried....has anyone else had this?


----------



## MrsMohr

MilosMommy: That's awesome I'm from Ashland but my sister lived in Toledo for years! She's down here in Florida with me now too :) 

You're welcome ladies for the link, I hope it made you feel better :flower:

I can't remember who asked but us ladies in the US usually get ours around 7 weeks. Mine is on the 20th :) 

Lindss: I don't personally have this but I've read a lot of people do. I've also read that this can be a normal sign of early pregnancy. I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry. Unless of course the bleeding gets really heavy our your in serious pain :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

I've heard that spotting is very common in early pregnancy, so don't worry unless the blood starts to turn bright red and there's more of it. :)


----------



## callmemaybbby

I too had some strange discharge yesterday, it was sort of peachy pink?? I've never heard of anyone else having this so I don't really know what to think about it. I'm trying not to worry and I'll ask my doctor a week from tomorrow when I go in.


----------



## tobefruitful

hi, i have had some dull cramps too. my dr. says not too worry that it is my uterus expanding. dr said that some women feel cramps throughout their entire pregnancy sometimes. she said no worries unless it is accompanied by heavy bleeding. are you feeling any twinges on either side of your ovaries? i have had those too. i try not to worry about it and focus on it being a good sign :)


----------



## Hopenow

Hi all! Thank you for the welcome :) I'm super excited but nervous as well. I also am having my AF cramps on and off I won't be at ease till I officially miss my AF ( which is to arrive on tues) 
I am also really nervous because I had an HSG done last month and was found to have a small uterine polyp. My doctor wanted me to get a D&C which I was in the process of scheduling when I got my BFP! But with this polyp I'm so nervous my baby won't stick. 
Has anyone had uterine polyps and had successful pregnancies?


----------



## Maze

callmemaybbby said:


> I too had some strange discharge yesterday, it was sort of peachy pink?? I've never heard of anyone else having this so I don't really know what to think about it. I'm trying not to worry and I'll ask my doctor a week from tomorrow when I go in.

I've read that it is pretty common, it is from a very very small amount of blood mixing in with your typical vaginal fluids. It is really nothing to worry about and many women who have it go on to have totally healthy pregnancies. Definitely bring it up with your doctor, but I am sure they will pretty much tell you the same thing. :hugs:

Welcome to all the new moms! I added you this morning. 

I am so so so tired. Yesterday I took a 4 hour nap with my toddler and then slept almost 12 hours last night. Right now exhaustion is definitely my number one symptom. I am also getting a sick feeling before I go to bed, which has me worried because that is how my hyperemesis started last time. Fingers crossed it doesn't amount to anything! Also, my back continues to hurt off and on, well more of a pressurey feeling than actual pain. It's quite annoying.


----------



## goddess25

I have an appointment with my midwife on Tuesday and will be requesting an early scan.

I had brown and red spotting with both my kids especially after a BM (TMI)

It can be totally normal but worrisome all the same.

I amstill suffering from insomnia.awake since 4 this morning and hope it eases off soon. Don't remember this with my others but apparently its quite common.


----------



## MilosMommy7

I'm 4weeks today! :dance:

Sorry for those that are worried about spotting. You can actually still have heavy bleeding, and everything be okay. What you really have to watch out for are blood clots along with extremely painful cramping. Even with this being my third, I still feel nervous as we make our way through the first tri :wacko:


----------



## Hopenow

Thanks for adding Maze!


----------



## crazae4u

The insomnia is so crazy! Every night for the last week I find myself staring at a clock saying 3:00 AM. I'm calling this my dry run for sleepless nights, lol. I had my 2nd blood test today and am waiting on the results. Friday my numbers were right on track so I'm hoping everything doubled like it was supposed to. Otherwise preparing for a casual superbowl sunday drinking my tea instead of beer, lol :coffee:


----------



## KLA85

HI everyone! I was directed to this thread while looking for some buddies:) I'm almost 28 (10 more days!) and I'm due Oct 13th with my first ever pregnancy. Excited to talk to others in the same boat:)


----------



## Lozga

KLA85 said:


> HI everyone! I was directed to this thread while looking for some buddies:) I'm almost 28 (10 more days!) and I'm due Oct 13th with my first ever pregnancy. Excited to talk to others in the same boat:)

Hi I'm also 28 and am expecting my first child (but unfortunately this is not my first pregnancy). I'm due 6th Oct. Are you in the US or UK?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi.
Im 28 and expecting my first too!! Im going to ring docs in morning to make an appointment xx


----------



## KLA85

Lozga said:


> KLA85 said:
> 
> 
> HI everyone! I was directed to this thread while looking for some buddies:) I'm almost 28 (10 more days!) and I'm due Oct 13th with my first ever pregnancy. Excited to talk to others in the same boat:)
> 
> Hi I'm also 28 and am expecting my first child (but unfortunately this is not my first pregnancy). I'm due 6th Oct. Are you in the US or UK?Click to expand...

Hi! Sorry for your earlier loss, but so exciting for your Oct baby:) I'm actually in Canada. Nice to meet you:flower:


----------



## KLA85

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi.
> Im 28 and expecting my first too!! Im going to ring docs in morning to make an appointment xx

Hi Again! hehe. I have an app thurs for a knee issue, so I will ask for a blood test then. Is there anything else the docs do this early in pregnancy?


----------



## Maze

I am also turning 28 (April) and am in Canada as well. Expecting my third though! Looks like we have a ton of 28 year olds!

Welcome, welcome and congrats! Where in Canada are you from?


----------



## KLA85

I was born and raised in Ontario, but recently moved to Newfoundland:)


----------



## KalonKiki

So far my pregnancy has been wonderful. My boobs/nipples are still really sore, I have to pee a lot, I'm hungry a lot more often, and I have issues with insomnia, but other than that I feel pretty great.


----------



## Hunneytot

Hey ladies! Sorry to barge in, but can I join? I am due October 3rd :)


----------



## goddess25

Welcome KLA85 glad you found us.

I am also in Canada but the West coast obviously and I am 10 years older than all you young ones...I am soon to be 39.


----------



## Lilahs Mum

Am I the only Aussie? I'm also a little bit older than most of you being 35 :) But I feel 28 so does that count ;)


----------



## goddess25

Well i am 3 years older than you Lilahs mum, i bet i am the oldest.


----------



## Lilahs Mum

Age is just a number Goddess! Remember that ;)


----------



## goddess25

Indeed.


----------



## Hunneytot

goddess25 said:


> Well i am 3 years older than you Lilahs mum, i bet i am the oldest.

I turn 31 in April :)


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls just done marathon catch up lol! 
My symptoms are increasing now sore bbs this morning and feeling very sick on and off, simply can not keeps eyes open of an evening it's hard work lol! 
Well I'm 27 I'll be 28 in June. This is our 3rd baby in 3 years! We wanted th close but this is our last baba. I'm from the uk a place called tamworth not far from Birmingham. So that's a little more about me! 
Who else is from the uk? X


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

I'm also from the UK, Berkshire (about 40 miles from London) to be precise. I'm 28 too, turn 29 tomorrow and this is my first pregnancy!


----------



## Lozga

MommaCC said:


> Hi girls just done marathon catch up lol!
> My symptoms are increasing now sore bbs this morning and feeling very sick on and off, simply can not keeps eyes open of an evening it's hard work lol!
> Well I'm 27 I'll be 28 in June. This is our 3rd baby in 3 years! We wanted th close but this is our last baba. I'm from the uk a place called tamworth not far from Birmingham. So that's a little more about me!
> Who else is from the uk? X

I'm from the UK. I live near Brighton on the south coast


----------



## Lozga

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> I'm also from the UK, Berkshire (about 40 miles from London) to be precise. I'm 28 too, turn 29 tomorrow and this is my first pregnancy!

Happy birthday for tomorrow :cake:


----------



## Leanne27

I'm in the UK, live in Surrey!

I am 29 (almost 30 groan!) and this is baby number 2. 

How is everyone today? Ok my symptoms so far - Had awful cramping at the start to the right side, feel tired and have a loss of apetite during the day. That's it really, although I did have blurred vision and a migraine last night which was poo.

xxxxxxx


----------



## POSD17

Hey Ladies so happy to find this post! I just found out I am pregnant on Jan 27 and I am due in the middle of October, I think it will be the 17th :) So happy to have a support group of other women going through the same things. I just can't sleep at night I am so excited/worried/anxious and overwhelmed. This is my first and I just really want everything to go well, they say you can't really get too excited until months but im already over the moon! I keep peeing on a stick everyday to test and my line just keeps getting darker and darker! I wish you all luck and I will be a regular poster on this post :) Would love to make some October baby Mommy friends so feel free to add me or respond! Anyone in NJ/NYC/Hoboken? Let me know .. Time to try to finally get to sleep! Talk to you all tomorrow, I have my first drs appointment on Wed can anyone tell me what I should be expecting? Very nervous!


----------



## POSD17

alkalinerush said:


> is anyone else having some crazy vivid dreams??! It seems like every night now it's something wild...last night I had a water dream with my 3-year-old..(such sofft gentle beautiful water rapids), the night before it was a showering issue at a youth conformation/church camp I was helping out on and the night before that...a seriously WEIRD sexy dream with my bf and a crush from long ago....kind of weird and homosexual (not saying homosexual is weird but when it's between the two of them...haha!) bf Rory does NOT know about that one  haha!

Same boat I am having crazy vivid dreams everynight! They are intense!


----------



## POSD17

Please add me for October 17 :)


----------



## Mummy Bean

Im 25 and live in south london and this my second. I never thought i was 'young' to have kids...but loads of ppl have said 25 is still young...who knew?


----------



## Lilahs Mum

POSD17 said:


> Hey Ladies so happy to find this post! I just found out I am pregnant on Jan 27 and I am due in the middle of October, I think it will be the 17th :) So happy to have a support group of other women going through the same things. I just can't sleep at night I am so excited/worried/anxious and overwhelmed. This is my first and I just really want everything to go well, they say you can't really get too excited until months but im already over the moon! I keep peeing on a stick everyday to test and my line just keeps getting darker and darker! I wish you all luck and I will be a regular poster on this post :) Would love to make some October baby Mommy friends so feel free to add me or respond! Anyone in NJ/NYC/Hoboken? Let me know .. Time to try to finally get to sleep! Talk to you all tomorrow, I have my first drs appointment on Wed can anyone tell me what I should be expecting? Very nervous!

Hi Posd17, Congratulations on your :bfp: and Welcome!!! 
I can't blame you for being excited as I'm the same way and also still in the very early stages. But to me why worry unless you have a reason?! It's better for you and bubs to be happy :)
Maybe first appointments are different for everyone, but for both my pregnancys the Dr took my weight, height and asked a few family health history questions. Then I went for a blood and urine test. The next day I went back and was told my HCG levels etc then given a referral for a dating scan (which is next week). The Dr also asked what hospital I plan to have the baby and I told her as it's where I had my DD. Your appointment may vary a little but I'm thinking it will go something like that. Don't be nervous, it's VERY exciting having it all 'offically' confirmed. Then it all feels real. Good luck and keep us posted :flower:


----------



## callmemaybbby

Mummy Bean said:


> Im 25 and live in south london and this my second. I never thought i was 'young' to have kids...but loads of ppl have said 25 is still young...who knew?

I'm 20 and where I live it's completely normal to have a kid at my age. Everyone just needs to do what they feel is the right thing for them :)


----------



## Lindss

Maze said:


> I am also turning 28 (April) and am in Canada as well. Expecting my third though! Looks like we have a ton of 28 year olds!
> 
> Welcome, welcome and congrats! Where in Canada are you from?

Hey Maze, I ameeexpecting my third, and am in Ontario also. Which part are you from? No wonder you have been so tired, I can totally relate. Your son is 4? How old is your daughter?


----------



## MrsMohr

Good morning everyone! Man I'm not on for almost a day and I literally had to read like four pages to catch up lol! 

Congrats to everyone on their BFP's and welcome! :flower:

I'm calling my doctor today and seeing if they can do some blood work...I'm just toooooo paranoid right now to wait all the way to 7 weeks to know if everything is ok. If i see the numbers are doubling normally I believe that I will be able to make it until my scan without completely losing my mind!


----------



## Lindss

POSD17 said:


> Hey Ladies so happy to find this post! I just found out I am pregnant on Jan 27 and I am due in the middle of October, I think it will be the 17th :) So happy to have a support group of other women going through the same things. I just can't sleep at night I am so excited/worried/anxious and overwhelmed. This is my first and I just really want everything to go well, they say you can't really get too excited until months but im already over the moon! I keep peeing on a stick everyday to test and my line just keeps getting darker and darker! I wish you all luck and I will be a regular poster on this post :) Would love to make some October baby Mommy friends so feel free to add me or respond! Anyone in NJ/NYC/Hoboken? Let me know .. Time to try to finally get to sleep! Talk to you all tomorrow, I have my first drs appointment on Wed can anyone tell me what I should be expecting? Very nervous!

Welcome!! Glad you found us!! As for your dr's appt , since its your first one they will prob have you do another urine test, and prob send you for blood work too. They will check your weight and blood pressure, and give you your due date. Thats about it I think. Have you decided if you are going with an OBGYN or a midwife?


----------



## KLA85

Thanks for the welcome everyone, this is a great group!! 



goddess25 said:


> Welcome KLA85 glad you found us.
> 
> I am also in Canada but the West coast obviously and I am 10 years older than all you young ones...I am soon to be 39.

I've always wanted to go to BC, but seemed to have only travelled east. I see this will be your third... That's how many I've always wanted:) 

Funny thing about age isn't it. I always wanted to start having kids in my late 20's or early 30's..... none of my friends from university have started having them yet... but I moved to Newfoundland, where there are lots of small towns and people look at me like there's something wrong with me that I'm 28 and don't have at least a couple kids already. Trying to convince my in-laws that i'm not too old has been challenging, while my mom thinks I should wait a few years... haha. It's definitely about when YOU are ready. People always talk I suppose so all you can do it be happy with your own life:) 

Glad I found this group!!


----------



## tobefruitful

good morning all! happy monday :) 
congrats to everybody & their amazing BFP!! great news!

mrsmohr-i would do the same. i know it was early for me to even come in at 5 weeks but i just needed the reinsurance that everything was okay. keep us posted :)

wow, we are all different ages on here. that is wonderful. i am 29 and this will be our first child. i am not sure what age is the "right" age, i guess it is when it feels right. DH & i wanted to have kids in our mid 20's but who knew that it could be a process right? :) anyways, i feel an overwhelming since of grace & gratitude to be where we are at in life. just feeling extremely blessed these days.

hope everybody has a great day!! :) :)


----------



## Lindss

We are all different ages! Its great to see so many women commming together on this thread despite all our differences!!

As I said previously, We are expecting our third baby. My first two, Elijah is turning 7 in two weeks, and Mattea is 4. I am 32, and DH and I have been ttc for 8 mnths....so we were so thrilled that we finally got pregnant!!( I know that may not seem like that long ttc compared to some ladies stories, but for us the first two x happened on the first try!) Hope that everyone is feeling good today!


----------



## ErinDancey

Mummy Bean said:


> liz0012 said:
> 
> 
> my dr. said I could make one at 8 weeks and then at 10 weeks so I go in on MArch1... still a month away! I wish I could go next week. I did already go and get all my hcg and progesterone levels read though and that was good. Do you guys know, would I hear the heart beat at the 10 week appointment?? When is the first ultrasound?
> 
> I didnt get to hear heart beat till 16 weeks...as was told before that it too difficult to tell between plancenta noise/my own heart beat n bubba...but might be diff in the us.
> 
> Was something too look forward to between the 12 and 20 week scan.
> 
> I wont bother with a doc appointment, will just register my self on line with the midwifes, so normally have booking in appointment around 8 weeks, when il prob pay to get a private scan as well.
> 
> How frequently do u american ladies get scans/appointments?Click to expand...

I'm Canadian, so it may be different than in the US (since we don't pay for any of our health care) but since I had a stillborn with my first pg, I will be going every 4 weeks until about 6 months and then every 2 weeks thereafter.
I think normally, there is 1 early scan and one at about 18-20 weeks, then only again if there are concerns or questions.


----------



## VGibs

Hi Ladies! I am due October 11th! Can I join in??? We have LOTS of Canadians in here! Love it!


----------



## crazae4u

POSD17 said:


> Hey Ladies so happy to find this post! I just found out I am pregnant on Jan 27 and I am due in the middle of October, I think it will be the 17th :) So happy to have a support group of other women going through the same things. I just can't sleep at night I am so excited/worried/anxious and overwhelmed. This is my first and I just really want everything to go well, they say you can't really get too excited until months but im already over the moon! I keep peeing on a stick everyday to test and my line just keeps getting darker and darker! I wish you all luck and I will be a regular poster on this post :) Would love to make some October baby Mommy friends so feel free to add me or respond! Anyone in NJ/NYC/Hoboken? Let me know .. Time to try to finally get to sleep! Talk to you all tomorrow, I have my first drs appointment on Wed can anyone tell me what I should be expecting? Very nervous!

Morning POSD17! Fellow Jerseyean here :hugs: It's my first as well! :happydance: I'm not sure about your appt since it looks like some practices do different things, but my dr has had me do 2 blood draws 72 hours apart to measure my levels and see if they're doubling right ... and I'm scheduled for a 6 week ultrasound on 2/14. (I'm super excited about that!!!) Otherwise, they slapped a prenatal prescription in my hand and sent me on my way, lol.


----------



## SlimBrit

Hi everyone! I've been secretly stalking this group, hoping that I would get the chance to join and here I am! We found out last night at 11 dpo and couldn't be more thankful. Prayed so hard and believed in our hearts that it would happen, and it did! We give God all the glory, He has been so faithful to us, and we glorify him every day. AHHHHH I'm really here! I love our group already. :happydance: I'm due October 16th by my ovulation date. YAY!

How's everyone doing this lovely Monday morning?


----------



## Pansy

Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm due to the 12th October. This is my first pregnancy after TTC for a year (& just starting the whole fertility testing process!!).

I'm for the Uk, am 32 & my DH is 34. Neither of us can believe this is happening at the moment!!


----------



## ErinDancey

Ladies, I think I am a POAS-aholic. I just took another test this morning. Shockingly... I'm still pregnant. Is anyone else as crazy as I am? I'm still a month away from my scan!


----------



## Lindss

ErinDancey said:


> Ladies, I think I am a POAS-aholic. I just took another test this morning. Shockingly... I'm still pregnant. Is anyone else as crazy as I am? I'm still a month away from my scan!

Yes...I totally am!! I poa on sun and it was a digi and said preg!! Lol! Dont know why Im such a nutcase...but thats it, Im all out of tests ( thnk God or Im sure I would keep right on poas!!). Will hopefully hear from the midwives office today and book an appt for soon. I think once I get and see her, then I will be able to relax!!


----------



## ErinDancey

Lindss said:


> ErinDancey said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I think I am a POAS-aholic. I just took another test this morning. Shockingly... I'm still pregnant. Is anyone else as crazy as I am? I'm still a month away from my scan!
> 
> Yes...I totally am!! I poa on sun and it was a digi and said preg!! Lol! Dont know why Im such a nutcase...but thats it, Im all out of tests ( thnk God or Im sure I would keep right on poas!!). Will hopefully hear from the midwives office today and book an appt for soon. I think once I get and see her, then I will be able to relax!!Click to expand...

LOL I wish I was out of tests, I still have 3 more sitting in my desk at the office! I've already been to see my doctor and had 3 rounds of blood tests and all seems ok... but I'm still paranoid. I don't know if I need to hear a heartbeat, or feel movement or hold the baby when he/she is born, but I think I'm just still in shock / disbelief! This could be a very long 9 months!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats to all of the new :bfp: and welcome to the thread! :wave:

My first prenatal appointment is February 25th at 10:30 am. That's day one of week 8 for me and exactly three weeks from today! I'm so excited, but I also wish I could have gotten in at 7 weeks instead, the wait is going to make me so impatient, haha.


----------



## MrsMohr

OMG it never fails...every time I log out and log back in there are at least three more BFP's on this thread lol! Congrats everyone and welcome to the group! 

tobefruitful: I called this morning and told the receptionist that i was terrified. She left a message for my nurse and she's going to call me back sometime today. They better give me what I want b/c I'm super hormonal today. This is my first hormonal day ha ha! 

PS: I'm 31 and DH is 26 and this will be our first little one. We tried for two cycles :)


----------



## Lownthwaite

I have my first appointment on the 13th! :happydance:

Will be 5+6 then :thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

Not feeling very hopeful today... :(


----------



## Mummy Bean

ErinDancey said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ErinDancey said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I think I am a POAS-aholic. I just took another test this morning. Shockingly... I'm still pregnant. Is anyone else as crazy as I am? I'm still a month away from my scan!
> 
> Yes...I totally am!! I poa on sun and it was a digi and said preg!! Lol! Dont know why Im such a nutcase...but thats it, Im all out of tests ( thnk God or Im sure I would keep right on poas!!). Will hopefully hear from the midwives office today and book an appt for soon. I think once I get and see her, then I will be able to relax!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I wish I was out of tests, I still have 3 more sitting in my desk at the office! I've already been to see my doctor and had 3 rounds of blood tests and all seems ok... but I'm still paranoid. I don't know if I need to hear a heartbeat, or feel movement or hold the baby when he/she is born, but I think I'm just still in shock / disbelief! This could be a very long 9 months!Click to expand...

I poas this morning, and have a digi saved for thursday as wanna make sure the numbers have gone up...hehe.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Hunneytot- welcome :wave: congrats!

Monkey- happy early birthday :cake:

Posd- congrats to you and welcome! 

Mummy- I think 25 is perfect age :shrug: OH and I will be 24 in may (he's 5days older than me) and this is our third (and last). I don't think we're too young :shrug:

Goddess- why not? :( :hugs:

Okay, way too many new bfps to congrat each one individually. Lol. Welcome to all the new ladies! :wave:

I called to make my appt today. Not until feb 26th at 4pm, the doc is out of town the week before that. I really hope I can make it that long without needing into the hospital for fluids if I start getting too sick. I don't feel as pregnant as I did with my other two at this point. Can only hope my hyperemesis won't be as minging this go around :nope:


----------



## ErinDancey

goddess25 said:


> Not feeling very hopeful today... :(

Why not? What's going on today?


----------



## Maze

Lindss said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> I am also turning 28 (April) and am in Canada as well. Expecting my third though! Looks like we have a ton of 28 year olds!
> 
> Welcome, welcome and congrats! Where in Canada are you from?
> 
> Hey Maze, I ameeexpecting my third, and am in Ontario also. Which part are you from? No wonder you have been so tired, I can totally relate. Your son is 4? How old is your daughter?Click to expand...

I live about an hour outside of Ottawa. My son is actually 7, my daughter is almost 17 months. It's a lot of work!

Welcome to EVERYONE who has joined in the last day or so. I was so good at keeping up with this thread but my absence over the weekend has me suddenly well-behind. So for that I apologise, I do think I've added everyone though!

goddess25 - I am worried about you! Why are you losing hope today? :nope:


----------



## VGibs

I live an hour away from Ottawa as well! I commented on the other thread about your town sounding like Perth because you said it was a heritage town. 

goddess - I keep having those feelings too. I am finding my symptoms come and go in 36 hour patterns. If that helps at all


----------



## Maze

VGibs said:


> I live an hour away from Ottawa as well! I commented on the other thread about your town sounding like Perth because you said it was a heritage town.
> 
> goddess - I keep having those feelings too. I am finding my symptoms come and go in 36 hour patterns. If that helps at all

You live in Perth???

Oh you live in Smiths Falls! Smiths Falls is a heritage town too. ;p It might not be as pretty but it is prettier than the suburb of Ottawa I used to live in. 

I live in Smiths Falls!


----------



## goddess25

I have started having the same feelings last night and still today that i have before starting to bleed. I know its all symptoms of early pregnancy too, so just need to take it one day at a time and hope for the best.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## MilosMommy7

goddess25 said:


> I have started having the same feelings last night and still today that i have before starting to bleed. I know its all symptoms of early pregnancy too, so just need to take it one day at a time and hope for the best.
> 
> Thanks ladies.

Lots of sticky dust for you :dust: I've never had a mc before, but something about this pregnancy so far feels a little off. Not sure what it is, and its making me slightly uneasy. Just wish my scan date would hurry up!


----------



## MrsMohr

Welcome additional BFP'ers! 

I thought I would give everyone an update about the blood work demand I made this morning!!! My nurse just called me back and the doctor said that I could come in for a blood test tomorrow. I will be going in after I get off work at 3! She said that if it is 2000+ that they would follow up with an ultrasound!!!! If it is under 2000 then they will do another blood test in 48 hours. 

woooo hoooooo.....hopefully all of my fears will be washed away by Thursday ladies!!!!


----------



## ErinDancey

goddess25 said:


> I have started having the same feelings last night and still today that i have before starting to bleed. I know its all symptoms of early pregnancy too, so just need to take it one day at a time and hope for the best.
> 
> Thanks ladies.

Oh, Goddess... I'm sorry you're having these feelings. I'd love to tell you not to worry about it, but I am doing the same thing. I'll talk to my angels for you tonight and see if we can't send a little sticky luck your way. We're all here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Maze

MrsMohr said:


> Welcome additional BFP'ers!
> 
> I thought I would give everyone an update about the blood work demand I made this morning!!! My nurse just called me back and the doctor said that I could come in for a blood test tomorrow. I will be going in after I get off work at 3! She said that if it is 2000+ that they would follow up with an ultrasound!!!! If it is under 2000 then they will do another blood test in 48 hours.
> 
> woooo hoooooo.....hopefully all of my fears will be washed away by Thursday ladies!!!!

So happy to hear about this, my fingers crossed for you and you absolutely have to keep us updated!


----------



## POSD17

Lindss said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies so happy to find this post! I just found out I am pregnant on Jan 27 and I am due in the middle of October, I think it will be the 17th :) So happy to have a support group of other women going through the same things. I just can't sleep at night I am so excited/worried/anxious and overwhelmed. This is my first and I just really want everything to go well, they say you can't really get too excited until months but im already over the moon! I keep peeing on a stick everyday to test and my line just keeps getting darker and darker! I wish you all luck and I will be a regular poster on this post :) Would love to make some October baby Mommy friends so feel free to add me or respond! Anyone in NJ/NYC/Hoboken? Let me know .. Time to try to finally get to sleep! Talk to you all tomorrow, I have my first drs appointment on Wed can anyone tell me what I should be expecting? Very nervous!
> 
> Welcome!! Glad you found us!! As for your dr's appt , since its your first one they will prob have you do another urine test, and prob send you for blood work too. They will check your weight and blood pressure, and give you your due date. Thats about it I think. Have you decided if you are going with an OBGYN or a midwife?Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm thinking of using my OBGYN Dr Mansuria in Livingston NJ she is so knowledgable and calming. What do you recommend? Should I also have a midwife? What exactly is a midwife? Thanks for the updates on what to expect on Wednesday I'm so excited!! I actually just got up from another restless night of crazy intense dreams... I was sleeping on my head so hard that I woke up and my ear is sore! Hope these dreams get less vivid. &#128513;


----------



## Lindss

POSD17 said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies so happy to find this post! I just found out I am pregnant on Jan 27 and I am due in the middle of October, I think it will be the 17th :) So happy to have a support group of other women going through the same things. I just can't sleep at night I am so excited/worried/anxious and overwhelmed. This is my first and I just really want everything to go well, they say you can't really get too excited until months but im already over the moon! I keep peeing on a stick everyday to test and my line just keeps getting darker and darker! I wish you all luck and I will be a regular poster on this post :) Would love to make some October baby Mommy friends so feel free to add me or respond! Anyone in NJ/NYC/Hoboken? Let me know .. Time to try to finally get to sleep! Talk to you all tomorrow, I have my first drs appointment on Wed can anyone tell me what I should be expecting? Very nervous!
> 
> Welcome!! Glad you found us!! As for your dr's appt , since its your first one they will prob have you do another urine test, and prob send you for blood work too. They will check your weight and blood pressure, and give you your due date. Thats about it I think. Have you decided if you are going with an OBGYN or a midwife?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm thinking of using my OBGYN Dr Mansuria in Livingston NJ she is so knowledgable and calming. What do you recommend? Should I also have a midwife? What exactly is a midwife? Thanks for the updates on what to expect on Wednesday I'm so excited!! I actually just got up from another restless night of crazy intense dreams... I was sleeping on my head so hard that I woke up and my ear is sore! Hope these dreams get less vivid. &#128513;Click to expand...

lol! My dreams are so insane right now too. Last night when my hubby came to bed apparently I woke up and told him about the dream Iwas having. ugh to hear about today, I was like what?!!! lol!
Where we live you can either have an OBGYN or a midwife. I have always had Ob's in the past , but this time, our last time I want to do it more naturally with a midwife. I have just heard from friends who have experienced midwives, that you develop more of a relatioonship with them,, and you are guarenteed to have them for the birth ( whereas I never had my actual OB for either of my prior deliveries). Also for the two mnths after the birth, they come to your house every two wks for a check up. Thats all I know right now, but once I actually have my appt in a few weeks, I will be able to tell you more!


----------



## POSD17

Lilahs Mum said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies so happy to find this post! I just found out I am pregnant on Jan 27 and I am due in the middle of October, I think it will be the 17th :) So happy to have a support group of other women going through the same things. I just can't sleep at night I am so excited/worried/anxious and overwhelmed. This is my first and I just really want everything to go well, they say you can't really get too excited until months but im already over the moon! I keep peeing on a stick everyday to test and my line just keeps getting darker and darker! I wish you all luck and I will be a regular poster on this post :) Would love to make some October baby Mommy friends so feel free to add me or respond! Anyone in NJ/NYC/Hoboken? Let me know .. Time to try to finally get to sleep! Talk to you all tomorrow, I have my first drs appointment on Wed can anyone tell me what I should be expecting? Very nervous!
> 
> Hi Posd17, Congratulations on your :bfp: and Welcome!!!
> I can't blame you for being excited as I'm the same way and also still in the very early stages. But to me why worry unless you have a reason?! It's better for you and bubs to be happy :)
> Maybe first appointments are different for everyone, but for both my pregnancys the Dr took my weight, height and asked a few family health history questions. Then I went for a blood and urine test. The next day I went back and was told my HCG levels etc then given a referral for a dating scan (which is next week). The Dr also asked what hospital I plan to have the baby and I told her as it's where I had my DD. Your appointment may vary a little but I'm thinking it will go something like that. Don't be nervous, it's VERY exciting having it all 'offically' confirmed. Then it all feels real. Good luck and keep us posted :flower:Click to expand...

:) Thank you for your kind response! I am so excited and I think my first appointment will go the same way. Can anyone fill me in on what normal levels are for someone who is pregnant this early? If I ovulated on the 22nd and got a positive on the 27th of Jan how far along do you think I am ? They add on extra weeks or is it literally from the date that you conceived? So happy to have all you ladies as fellow Mommys to be! Wishing us all a happy and healthy 9 months! I did wake up again today and pee on a stick and sure enough, prego, so for all of you doing the same thing it is normal!


----------



## hollie87

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining, I just got my BFP today and am due 12th October  
Just off to read through the thread and catch up on everyones stories :) xx


----------



## Lozga

[/QUOTE] Thank you for your kind response! I am so excited and I think my first appointment will go the same way. Can anyone fill me in on what normal levels are for someone who is pregnant this early? If I ovulated on the 22nd and got a positive on the 27th of Jan how far along do you think I am ? They add on extra weeks or is it literally from the date that you conceived? So happy to have all you ladies as fellow Mommys to be! Wishing us all a happy and healthy 9 months! I did wake up again today and pee on a stick and sure enough, prego, so for all of you doing the same thing it is normal![/QUOTE]

They normally date you from the first day of your last period then they get a more accurate date at the ultrasound


----------



## Sheffie

Can I join you guys? Finally got a Digi BFP today :) I never trust the lines... Or rather I never trust my eyes! Should be due around Oct. 17th. Hoping this one sticks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ErinDancey

Congratulations on your BFP and welcome to the group!


----------



## Hopenow

goddess25 said:


> I have started having the same feelings last night and still today that i have before starting to bleed. I know its all symptoms of early pregnancy too, so just need to take it one day at a time and hope for the best.
> 
> Thanks ladies.

Goddess don't worry and keep your hopes up. I feel the same. I have my AF cramps which come and go but sometimes I feel like I'm going to get AF. I just took my first test on fri (dpo11) and I'm due tomorrow for AF but I've tested 4 times and all positives. I went for a beta hcg level today to confirm. I've been reading up online that early pregnancy you can have the same cramping as when you have AF. Stay positive and I'm sure it will be alright! :thumbup:


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi guys really good to see all the new BFPs!! All so exciting!! I can't believe I haven't even been into the docs for bloods yet but she said not to make an appointment until I am at least 6 weeks so until then I am right there with so many of you girlies and just feel like a crazy lady peeing on sticks!! :-/ took one this evening (frer) and test line was sooooo much darker that control line so that gave me a bit of peace of mind but I know I will still want to poas more!! I really want to buy another clear blue digi to see if the weeks have gone from "2-3" to "3+" ......that's the next and last stage the digi shows isn't it?? 

So nice to meet you all ! Xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

Congrats to the new bfps :flower:


----------



## SlimBrit

Welcome and Congratulations to everyone who is new here! 

I went and got my FIRST blood draw today to confirm pregnancy; things are a little different in the military, but I hope y'all can still relate to me. For some reason, the actual draw didn't hurt like it usually does, but afterwards it felt like my draw site was going to explode! It felt so swollen and was throbbing! I'm pretty sure I'll be bruised tomorrow. :( Had a bout with nausea today, and as crazy as it sounds, I was happy to feel it! It lasted about 15-20 minutes and it was pretty draining, but I'm thankful to know that Buddha (baby's nickname) is still growing! I wonder what my hCG levels will be at only 3w5d? Has anyone had theirs drawn this early? I'm freaking myself out that they'll tell me I'm not pregnant when I KNOW I saw those two lines AND the word "Pregnant."

Lord, help me.


----------



## goddess25

Thanks girls, got my beta hcg done this morning. I have checked my result and its 4,376 this morning for 5w1d. Its in the acceptable range but it seems on the lower side. I will repeat it again on Wednesday or Thursday.

Trying not to google it too much.


----------



## Maze

goddess25 said:


> Thanks girls, got my beta hcg done this morning. I have checked my result and its 4,376 this morning for 5w1d. Its in the acceptable range but it seems on the lower side. I will repeat it again on Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> Trying not to google it too much.


4,376 for 5 weeks 1 day sounds perfectly good to me. I was only at 441 a week ago. Plus you have enough HCG in your system for your pregnancy to show up on an ultrasound. It sounds all good to me! I am freaking out a little bit too because my breasts don't feel as heavy today. It may all be in my head though.

Welcome to the new bfps!


----------



## VGibs

I'm having tons of cramping! I have had with all my kids though.


----------



## Maze

twinkletoe said:


> Hi guys really good to see all the new BFPs!! All so exciting!! I can't believe I haven't even been into the docs for bloods yet but she said not to make an appointment until I am at least 6 weeks so until then I am right there with so many of you girlies and just feel like a crazy lady peeing on sticks!! :-/ took one this evening (frer) and test line was sooooo much darker that control line so that gave me a bit of peace of mind but I know I will still want to poas more!! I really want to buy another clear blue digi to see if the weeks have gone from "2-3" to "3+" ......that's the next and last stage the digi shows isn't it??
> 
> So nice to meet you all ! Xx

3+ is the highest you can get, yeah. Try your best to relax until your appointment, it can be so hard though!


----------



## twinkletoe

Maze said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys really good to see all the new BFPs!! All so exciting!! I can't believe I haven't even been into the docs for bloods yet but she said not to make an appointment until I am at least 6 weeks so until then I am right there with so many of you girlies and just feel like a crazy lady peeing on sticks!! :-/ took one this evening (frer) and test line was sooooo much darker that control line so that gave me a bit of peace of mind but I know I will still want to poas more!! I really want to buy another clear blue digi to see if the weeks have gone from "2-3" to "3+" ......that's the next and last stage the digi shows isn't it??
> 
> So nice to meet you all ! Xx
> 
> 3+ is the highest you can get, yeah. Try your best to relax until your appointment, it can be so hard though!Click to expand...

Hi maze.....thanks for that! I will try and relax but I might just do that one digi to hopefully see that 3+!! It's amazing how we are actually wishing the first few weeks away so we feel better about our pregnancies and then I bet in early oct we will be praying for it to come out ASAP !! ;-)


----------



## MrsMohr

Maze: You know I will be updating you guys any time I get any new information! I will most likely get the results of my blood test sometime on Wednesday! 

goddess25: I think your level looks good! Check this website out, you're actually a little higher than the "average" :) :) https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

Welcome new BFP-ers and congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Poppyseed oh poppyseed when will you turn into an apple seed! :-/ x


----------



## MrsMohr

twinkletoe said:


> Poppyseed oh poppyseed when will you turn into an apple seed! :-/ x

I feel you on that one! I'm ready for the apple seed stage that's for sure. Actually I'm tired of seeds I want to be WHOLE fruit lol!


----------



## VGibs

hahaha Seeds!


----------



## POSD17

crazae4u said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies so happy to find this post! I just found out I am pregnant on Jan 27 and I am due in the middle of October, I think it will be the 17th :) So happy to have a support group of other women going through the same things. I just can't sleep at night I am so excited/worried/anxious and overwhelmed. This is my first and I just really want everything to go well, they say you can't really get too excited until months but im already over the moon! I keep peeing on a stick everyday to test and my line just keeps getting darker and darker! I wish you all luck and I will be a regular poster on this post :) Would love to make some October baby Mommy friends so feel free to add me or respond! Anyone in NJ/NYC/Hoboken? Let me know .. Time to try to finally get to sleep! Talk to you all tomorrow, I have my first drs appointment on Wed can anyone tell me what I should be expecting? Very nervous!
> 
> Morning POSD17! Fellow Jerseyean here :hugs: It's my first as well! :happydance: I'm not sure about your appt since it looks like some practices do different things, but my dr has had me do 2 blood draws 72 hours apart to measure my levels and see if they're doubling right ... and I'm scheduled for a 6 week ultrasound on 2/14. (I'm super excited about that!!!) Otherwise, they slapped a prenatal prescription in my hand and sent me on my way, lol.Click to expand...

Yay I am so glad someone else from NJ is due in October!! :) Where in NJ are you north south? I cant wait to go to the doctor on Wednesday this is the most excited Ive ever been to get my blood taken! :winkwink: Did they say it was better to take prescription prenatals or are over the counters okay? I cant really swallow pills so I have been taking gummy prenatal vitamins, and I hope I can continue too. Im 28 years old, how old are you? This is our first! I actually havent had a period since November so I was very shocked when I wasn't pregnant in early Jan when I went to the doctor, and was very lucky to ovulate on the 22nd the first day I started the ovulation tests :flower: Then I started to get positives on the 27th! Any idea on how far along I would be? So happy to have all you ladies on here! :hugs:


----------



## Sheffie

POSD17 said:


> Yay I am so glad someone else from NJ is due in October!! :) Where in NJ are you north south? I cant wait to go to the doctor on Wednesday this is the most excited Ive ever been to get my blood taken! :winkwink: Did they say it was better to take prescription prenatals or are over the counters okay? I cant really swallow pills so I have been taking gummy prenatal vitamins, and I hope I can continue too. Im 28 years old, how old are you? This is our first! I actually havent had a period since November so I was very shocked when I was pregnant in early Jan when I went to the doctor, and was very luck to ovulate onthe 22nd the first day I started the ovulation tests :flower: Then I started to get positives on the 27th! Any idea on how far along I would be? So happy to have all you ladies on here! :hugs:

If you got a positive on the 27th I would guess you actually ovulated before the 22nd. It usually takes at least 6 days for the egg to implant and then start producing the hcg that gives you the positive test. You can however have multiple spikes that could turn OPKs positive. Most people get a positive test around 4 weeks - 2 weeks since fertilization + 2 weeks. So you are probably somewhere between 4 and 5 weeks :)


----------



## Sheffie

Sheffie said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Yay I am so glad someone else from NJ is due in October!! :) Where in NJ are you north south? I cant wait to go to the doctor on Wednesday this is the most excited Ive ever been to get my blood taken! :winkwink: Did they say it was better to take prescription prenatals or are over the counters okay? I cant really swallow pills so I have been taking gummy prenatal vitamins, and I hope I can continue too. Im 28 years old, how old are you? This is our first! I actually havent had a period since November so I was very shocked when I was pregnant in early Jan when I went to the doctor, and was very luck to ovulate onthe 22nd the first day I started the ovulation tests :flower: Then I started to get positives on the 27th! Any idea on how far along I would be? So happy to have all you ladies on here! :hugs:
> 
> If you got a positive on the 27th I would guess you actually ovulated before the 22nd. It usually takes at least 6 days for the egg to implant and then start producing the hcg that gives you the positive test. You can however have multiple spikes that could turn OPKs positive. Most people get a positive test around 4 weeks - 2 weeks since fertilization + 2 weeks. So you are probably somewhere between 4 and 5 weeks :)Click to expand...

...of course this is my first pregnancy too (did have a chemical in December though). So I could be wrong, but this is just what I have gathered about everything thus far ;)


----------



## alkalinerush

MilosMommy7 said:


> At 15 months she was diagnosed by a neurologist with hypotonia, abnormal gait and developemental delay (her fine motor). She's already been in OT and is going to be getting ST soon. I've had her checked out by my sons school (he goes to an autism based clinic) and they, along with her OT, thinks she has sensory issues. My first thought was mimicking my son (flapping, spinning, etc). But she does get fixated on things like sorting and stacking and has a very explosive temper, even worse than my son at this age :argh: she is hitting her milestones and is very smart already. But then again most kids on the spectrum ARE smart. I figure that after having one on the spectrum, having another one wouldnt be the end of the world and nothing we can't cope with :thumbup:

I feel ya mama <3 My son has an aspergers diagnosis and is currently in S.T. as I type lol i'm in the same boat. If I have another with an autism diagnosis....at least we know what to expect...right? I think the autism thing was only scary for us once we heard it from the doctor and didn't see it coming (i mean you do, but dont...yanno?) now it's like..."eh i can take it" lol


----------



## POSD17

Okay so I think I just figured it out, I had to put my ovulation day into a calculator online because I havent had a period since November 15, 2012, i know thats along time, but I went to the dr in Jan, not prego, ovulated the 22nd of Jan, had positives from the 27th on so almost 4 weeks by the calender date. It actually says the due date is October 15. Sending all my love to the Libra Babies to come!


----------



## POSD17

I think its cause I used an early detection pregnancy test, the clearblue early response, and I am almost positive I ovulated on the 22nd cause I felt a pain, which def felt like ovulation but who knows?! I think I am right at 4 weeks too! The only bad thing about all of this is that my only brother is getting married in North Carolina in the end of September and I am supposed to drive down to NC from NJ, and at that point I will be huge if all goes well. Does anyone know if it is safe to travel 8+ hours in a car if you are 8 months prego? I really dont want to miss my brothers wedding, I will do anything to make it there and not make my parents choose one over the other, as I know they would be heart broken to miss either. Anyone else have anything that they are worried they wont be able to attend cause of their due dates?


----------



## Sheffie

POSD17 said:


> I think its cause I used an early detection pregnancy test, the clearblue early response, and I am almost positive I ovulated on the 22nd cause I felt a pain, which def felt like ovulation but who knows?! I think I am right at 4 weeks too! The only bad thing about all of this is that my only brother is getting married in North Carolina in the end of September and I am supposed to drive down to NC from NJ, and at that point I will be huge if all goes well. Does anyone know if it is safe to travel 8+ hours in a car if you are 8 months prego? I really dont want to miss my brothers wedding, I will do anything to make it there and not make my parents choose one over the other, as I know they would be heart broken to miss either. Anyone else have anything that they are worried they wont be able to attend cause of their due dates?

The pain you felt could have been implantation pain ;) that would be timed more correctly. But I also have my cousins wedding to attend in July... but at least I won't be 8 months then, just 6 or so. I will have to drive about 15 hours or fly. I know there is a point when they say pregnant women shouldn't be flying, but I don't remember when it is...


----------



## crazae4u

POSD17 said:


> crazae4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies so happy to find this post! I just found out I am pregnant on Jan 27 and I am due in the middle of October, I think it will be the 17th :) So happy to have a support group of other women going through the same things. I just can't sleep at night I am so excited/worried/anxious and overwhelmed. This is my first and I just really want everything to go well, they say you can't really get too excited until months but im already over the moon! I keep peeing on a stick everyday to test and my line just keeps getting darker and darker! I wish you all luck and I will be a regular poster on this post :) Would love to make some October baby Mommy friends so feel free to add me or respond! Anyone in NJ/NYC/Hoboken? Let me know .. Time to try to finally get to sleep! Talk to you all tomorrow, I have my first drs appointment on Wed can anyone tell me what I should be expecting? Very nervous!
> 
> Morning POSD17! Fellow Jerseyean here :hugs: It's my first as well! :happydance: I'm not sure about your appt since it looks like some practices do different things, but my dr has had me do 2 blood draws 72 hours apart to measure my levels and see if they're doubling right ... and I'm scheduled for a 6 week ultrasound on 2/14. (I'm super excited about that!!!) Otherwise, they slapped a prenatal prescription in my hand and sent me on my way, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay I am so glad someone else from NJ is due in October!! :) Where in NJ are you north south? I cant wait to go to the doctor on Wednesday this is the most excited Ive ever been to get my blood taken! :winkwink: Did they say it was better to take prescription prenatals or are over the counters okay? I cant really swallow pills so I have been taking gummy prenatal vitamins, and I hope I can continue too. Im 28 years old, how old are you? This is our first! I actually havent had a period since November so I was very shocked when I wasn't pregnant in early Jan when I went to the doctor, and was very lucky to ovulate on the 22nd the first day I started the ovulation tests :flower: Then I started to get positives on the 27th! Any idea on how far along I would be? So happy to have all you ladies on here! :hugs:Click to expand...

Lol, I know what you mean about the blood work. I've got wimpy veins that seem to be impossible to locate and I'm still excited to go since it makes it feel more real. I'm 30 which sounds so much older than I feel, lol. I'm in north jersey (by Paramus). 

Not sure about everyone else but today I was so hungry!! I had my regular meals and snacks (all reasonable nutritious and filling) but today it just wasn't cutting it. I'm trying to eat well and not just cave into mindless eating (since I'm already above my ideal weight.) Any ideas on what else I can pack for work? Snack wise, I already have a yogurt and granola bar, baby carrots, popcorn (no butter), and whatever fruit that I had available... I'm looking for relatively easy things to include or prepare.

I know there are some things to avoid eating (like deli meat??) so I'm going to go research that to make sure I'm not missing something.

Oh and on the prenatals they said it was fine either way, one isn't really better than the other. I went with the prescription since that way it will count towards my insurance deductible. (Hey I have to pay for them either way, might as well get credit for it!)


----------



## goddess25

Thanks. I see my MW tomorrow and will repeat it in a few days.


----------



## tobefruitful

mrs.mohr- good luck with the blood test & keep us posted! 

pansy- congrats! i can not believe it either. i keep having to look back and check myself. isn't it a great feeling?

goddess- hang in there! i am sending over good vibes!!

vgibs- you are crampy too? i know my dr. said it is a normal feeling to be having right now but its good to know i am not alone. i still get twinges & mild cramps, no blood though. crazy feeling huh?

congrats again everybody!! :)


----------



## amurray

crazae4u said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazae4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies so happy to find this post! I just found out I am pregnant on Jan 27 and I am due in the middle of October, I think it will be the 17th :) So happy to have a support group of other women going through the same things. I just can't sleep at night I am so excited/worried/anxious and overwhelmed. This is my first and I just really want everything to go well, they say you can't really get too excited until months but im already over the moon! I keep peeing on a stick everyday to test and my line just keeps getting darker and darker! I wish you all luck and I will be a regular poster on this post :) Would love to make some October baby Mommy friends so feel free to add me or respond! Anyone in NJ/NYC/Hoboken? Let me know .. Time to try to finally get to sleep! Talk to you all tomorrow, I have my first drs appointment on Wed can anyone tell me what I should be expecting? Very nervous!
> 
> Morning POSD17! Fellow Jerseyean here :hugs: It's my first as well! :happydance: I'm not sure about your appt since it looks like some practices do different things, but my dr has had me do 2 blood draws 72 hours apart to measure my levels and see if they're doubling right ... and I'm scheduled for a 6 week ultrasound on 2/14. (I'm super excited about that!!!) Otherwise, they slapped a prenatal prescription in my hand and sent me on my way, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay I am so glad someone else from NJ is due in October!! :) Where in NJ are you north south? I cant wait to go to the doctor on Wednesday this is the most excited Ive ever been to get my blood taken! :winkwink: Did they say it was better to take prescription prenatals or are over the counters okay? I cant really swallow pills so I have been taking gummy prenatal vitamins, and I hope I can continue too. Im 28 years old, how old are you? This is our first! I actually havent had a period since November so I was very shocked when I wasn't pregnant in early Jan when I went to the doctor, and was very lucky to ovulate on the 22nd the first day I started the ovulation tests :flower: Then I started to get positives on the 27th! Any idea on how far along I would be? So happy to have all you ladies on here! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I know what you mean about the blood work. I've got wimpy veins that seem to be impossible to locate and I'm still excited to go since it makes it feel more real. I'm 30 which sounds so much older than I feel, lol. I'm in north jersey (by Paramus).
> 
> Not sure about everyone else but today I was so hungry!! I had my regular meals and snacks (all reasonable nutritious and filling) but today it just wasn't cutting it. I'm trying to eat well and not just cave into mindless eating (since I'm already above my ideal weight.) Any ideas on what else I can pack for work? Snack wise, I already have a yogurt and granola bar, baby carrots, popcorn (no butter), and whatever fruit that I had available... I'm looking for relatively easy things to include or prepare.
> 
> I know there are some things to avoid eating (like deli meat??) so I'm going to go research that to make sure I'm not missing something.
> 
> Oh and on the prenatals they said it was fine either way, one isn't really better than the other. I went with the prescription since that way it will count towards my insurance deductible. (Hey I have to pay for them either way, might as well get credit for it!)Click to expand...


I could not stop eating today!! haha thats too funny, im also a few pounds above ideal and i happen to loooove cooking and eating but today was just crazy. I think I just didnt pack enough lunch for work today so i just was eating snacks allllll day. UGH.


----------



## VGibs

Sheffie said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> I think its cause I used an early detection pregnancy test, the clearblue early response, and I am almost positive I ovulated on the 22nd cause I felt a pain, which def felt like ovulation but who knows?! I think I am right at 4 weeks too! The only bad thing about all of this is that my only brother is getting married in North Carolina in the end of September and I am supposed to drive down to NC from NJ, and at that point I will be huge if all goes well. Does anyone know if it is safe to travel 8+ hours in a car if you are 8 months prego? I really dont want to miss my brothers wedding, I will do anything to make it there and not make my parents choose one over the other, as I know they would be heart broken to miss either. Anyone else have anything that they are worried they wont be able to attend cause of their due dates?
> 
> The pain you felt could have been implantation pain ;) that would be timed more correctly. But I also have my cousins wedding to attend in July... but at least I won't be 8 months then, just 6 or so. I will have to drive about 15 hours or fly. I know there is a point when they say pregnant women shouldn't be flying, but I don't remember when it is...Click to expand...


To answer both of you. Driving 8 hours is fine but you would need to plan a route that included a lot of pee breaks. And bring snacks. Also, you can't fly in your 3rd trimester.


----------



## VGibs

tobefruitful said:


> mrs.mohr- good luck with the blood test & keep us posted!
> 
> pansy- congrats! i can not believe it either. i keep having to look back and check myself. isn't it a great feeling?
> 
> goddess- hang in there! i am sending over good vibes!!
> 
> vgibs- you are crampy too? i know my dr. said it is a normal feeling to be having right now but its good to know i am not alone. i still get twinges & mild cramps, no blood though. crazy feeling huh?
> 
> congrats again everybody!! :)

Super crampy, I think it gets worst the more kids you have LOL


----------



## Lindss

VGibs said:


> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> mrs.mohr- good luck with the blood test & keep us posted!
> 
> pansy- congrats! i can not believe it either. i keep having to look back and check myself. isn't it a great feeling?
> 
> goddess- hang in there! i am sending over good vibes!!
> 
> vgibs- you are crampy too? i know my dr. said it is a normal feeling to be having right now but its good to know i am not alone. i still get twinges & mild cramps, no blood though. crazy feeling huh?
> 
> congrats again everybody!! :)
> 
> Super crampy, I think it gets worst the more kids you have LOLClick to expand...

glad Im not alone in that area. I am super crampy too, but all my cramps are in my lower back. This is my third pregnancy


----------



## Lindss

Thank God, the spotting stopped yesterday am!:thumbup:


----------



## twinkletoe

MrsMohr said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Poppyseed oh poppyseed when will you turn into an apple seed! :-/ x
> 
> I feel you on that one! I'm ready for the apple seed stage that's for sure. Actually I'm tired of seeds I want to be WHOLE fruit lol!Click to expand...

Hehe! I know what you mean I just can't wait for a scan and a bump! I can't imagine what it feels like to see your little monkey on a scan for the first time it must be unbelievable !!


----------



## MrsMohr

tobefruitful said:


> mrs.mohr- good luck with the blood test & keep us posted!
> 
> pansy- congrats! i can not believe it either. i keep having to look back and check myself. isn't it a great feeling?
> 
> goddess- hang in there! i am sending over good vibes!!
> 
> vgibs- you are crampy too? i know my dr. said it is a normal feeling to be having right now but its good to know i am not alone. i still get twinges & mild cramps, no blood though. crazy feeling huh?
> 
> congrats again everybody!! :)

Thanks I'm going straight after work today so I have to wait alllll the way to tomorrow to find out the results!!! 



twinkletoe said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Poppyseed oh poppyseed when will you turn into an apple seed! :-/ x
> 
> I feel you on that one! I'm ready for the apple seed stage that's for sure. Actually I'm tired of seeds I want to be WHOLE fruit lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe! I know what you mean I just can't wait for a scan and a bump! I can't imagine what it feels like to see your little monkey on a scan for the first time it must be unbelievable !!Click to expand...

I know me too! Hopefully I get to have that this week! But with my luck...I will be at like 1999 and have to wait all the way till the 20th to see lol!


----------



## MrsMohr

Oh yeah...I've been crampy since i got my bfp....part of the reason I get so worried...when the cramps move to the left side it make me paranoid!


----------



## ErinDancey

SlimBrit said:


> Welcome and Congratulations to everyone who is new here!
> 
> I went and got my FIRST blood draw today to confirm pregnancy; things are a little different in the military, but I hope y'all can still relate to me. For some reason, the actual draw didn't hurt like it usually does, but afterwards it felt like my draw site was going to explode! It felt so swollen and was throbbing! I'm pretty sure I'll be bruised tomorrow. :( Had a bout with nausea today, and as crazy as it sounds, I was happy to feel it! It lasted about 15-20 minutes and it was pretty draining, but I'm thankful to know that Buddha (baby's nickname) is still growing! I wonder what my hCG levels will be at only 3w5d? Has anyone had theirs drawn this early? I'm freaking myself out that they'll tell me I'm not pregnant when I KNOW I saw those two lines AND the word "Pregnant."
> 
> Lord, help me.

I've had 3 blood draws so far. I have another today, but so far the results have been:
3W3D - 14
3W4D - 20
4W3D - 460
The doc was happy with those, although I'm doubling a little quickly, so he'll keep an eye on me to make sure we keep a consistent pattern.

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## Sheffie

Ugh. So, I'm now feeling achy with a sore throat. I'm really hoping I'm not coming down with the flu! Can the flu cause problems with early pregnancy? I haven't even been to my obgyn yet... Maybe I should go ahead and go in now even though I'm only like 4weeks? I have the odd feeling I'm going to stress myself out for the next 8 weeks like crazy after my chemical in December. I had one week of excitement then... I'm hoping for 9 months this time...


----------



## Maze

Sheffie said:


> Ugh. So, I'm now feeling achy with a sore throat. I'm really hoping I'm not coming down with the flu! Can the flu cause problems with early pregnancy? I haven't even been to my obgyn yet... Maybe I should go ahead and go in now even though I'm only like 4weeks? I have the odd feeling I'm going to stress myself out for the next 8 weeks like crazy after my chemical in December. I had one week of excitement then... I'm hoping for 9 months this time...

I think, generally, the flu is more harmful to you than the baby. I don't think you'd need to get in to see an Obgyn, but a trip into your regular doctor could be a good idea. Drink lots of water/orange juice and rest tons! Also make sure you only take tylenol to relieve aches/fever and no decongestants. 

The problem is our immune systems are not working all that awesome right now, the reason is to keep our bodies for mistaking our babies as an infection/something that needs to be fought off. So we are sadly way more vulnerable when it comes to catching bugs.


----------



## broodymrs

Hi sheffie. Don't think flu causes problems but there's just restrictions on what meds you can take. Prob worth seeing someone anyway xx


----------



## Maze

Oh booooy, here comes the nausea. Fun fun fun.


----------



## Lostunicorn

Hi all, got my BFP on Saturday and I make my EDD to be 10th October 2013. Can I join?


----------



## ErinDancey

Maze said:


> Oh booooy, here comes the nausea. Fun fun fun.

Mine seems to be starting today too, Maze. FX'd it's just a little wave for both of us and not terrible!:sick:


----------



## goddess25

Welcome to all the new BFPs.

If you get a cold/flu its not harmful to the baby, you are going to just feel really crummy especially since you cant take anything to help with the symptoms. It generally takes a bit longer to clear up.

I am hoping for mild nausea this time. First time puked every day but it wasnt hyperemesis and i lost 16lb. 2nd time I took medication. I will take medication again this time. It basically stopped me vomiting last time although i felt like it for most of the day and night. 

Hope its short lived for us all.


----------



## Maze

Lostunicorn said:


> Hi all, got my BFP on Saturday and I make my EDD to be 10th October 2013. Can I join?

Of course you can! Welcome and congrats! My surname is Hawkins as well. <3


----------



## MilosMommy7

Maze said:


> Oh booooy, here comes the nausea. Fun fun fun.

I didn't eat this morning and started feeling nauseous for a little bit :sick: I was too tired to get off the couch and make breakfast. I was being lazy until I had to get my son ready for school :dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

I'm actually feeling less crampy with this pregnancy :shrug: I'm sure it'll be that way until next week and they'll hit me like a ton of bricks :argh:


----------



## amurray

My nausea started today too... Not too bad yet though. Hopefully I won't be running to the bathroom with it, but I definately welcome the symptom :)

crackers anyone??


----------



## Maze

I felt bad last night because my husband came home with his arms full of my favourite junkfood, thinking he was going to be my craving knight in shining armor... only for me to be like. "....nope, can't eat it. I think I am having an aversion to this stuff." He looked like a kicked puppy.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats to the new :bfp:!

To answer the flu question, I saw my primary care physician yesterday and he gave me a Tdap shot and a flu shot because those vaccinations are recommended to all pregnant women these days due to the risk of miscarriage and whooping cough (my doctor stated that babies don't get their first vaccination for whooping cough until two months old, and even then they still don't have full immunity until the third shot at six months old. However, if a woman gets the Tdap while she is still pregnant, especially in the first trimester, her immunity will also pass onto the baby). So the flu can be harmful to a pregnancy. I got both vaccinations on the same day (after some careful questioning about them of course) and so far I still seem to be having a healthy pregnancy and I feel fine.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Maze- lol, your poor DH! Yesterday mine asked if I wanted him to get me anything for my cravings. But wasnt craving anything :shrug:

Kalon- I'm gonna have to disagree. It's better to just get the flu and build your own immunity. The dtap and tdap are some of the most harmful vaccines to get. I refuse to put any of that junk into my body, especially when carrying a child.


----------



## Maze

KalonKiki said:


> Congrats to the new :bfp:!
> 
> To answer the flu question, I saw my primary care physician yesterday and he gave me a Tdap shot and a flu shot because those vaccinations are recommended to all pregnant women these days due to the risk of miscarriage and whooping cough (my doctor stated that babies don't get their first vaccination for whooping cough until two months old, and even then they still don't have full immunity until the third shot at six months old. However, if a woman gets the Tdap while she is still pregnant, especially in the first trimester, her immunity will also pass onto the baby). So the flu can be harmful to a pregnancy. I got both vaccinations on the same day (after some careful questioning about them of course) and so far I still seem to be having a healthy pregnancy and I feel fine.

Err..there has been no study to ever link flu or colds with miscarriage. A fever can very slightly increase the risk of miscarriage but it would have to be pretty severe and generally can be controlled with tylenol. I know that later in pregnancy contracting the flu can cause complications like pneumonia, though.

I wouldn't worry about having gotten the shots though. It is a personal opinion on getting them and lots of studies show that they are considered safe during pregnancy.


----------



## goddess25

an armful of junkfood sounds awesome maze. its amazing what aversions you can develop.


----------



## goddess25

I am afraid i agree with the others, there are no documented links between colds/flu and any harmful effects on baby and miscarriage in early pregnancy. There is some argument to having the flu shot in the 3rd tri in flu season to give your baby a little immunity. I am afraid your OB sounds like a traditional OB using the medical approach for everything.


----------



## MrsMohr

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well today!

Welcome to all the new BFP-ers in the thread congrats!

Today I get my blood work and I couldn't be more excited! I took a pregnancy test today (yeah yeah I know I'm crazy but I figured I won't need them anymore after this week) and the test line came up even before the control line and was darker than the control. I'm hoping that those levels are over 2000 so I can have an ultrasound this week :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Tomorrow is going to be a LONG day waiting for those results. 

PS: Symptoms yesterday: OMG I felt like I got hit by a bus in the middle of the night, i was in BAD shape yesterday. Today I'm much better though, God I hope I don't have many days like yesterday that's for sure! 

Oh yeah and I cried TWICE for no reason at all ha ha!


----------



## twinkletoe

Lostunicorn said:


> Hi all, got my BFP on Saturday and I make my EDD to be 10th October 2013. Can I join?

Woohoo!! Congrats!! We are due on the same day! 10/10! Exciting times ahead welcome to the very very busy thread! ;-)


----------



## KalonKiki

It wasn't my OB though, it was my primary care physician (he had delivered back in the day though) and I trust my physician. I'm still fine and my baby is still fine, so I'm sure it didn't really do any harm to get the vaccines. I don't think my doctor would try to harm me or my baby, especially since doctors know that they can get sued for those kinds of things. While you may or may not disagree, I'm going to trust my doctor over "a lack of research" that you probably read about on the internet. The CDC themselves have reported that it's a good idea for women to get the Tdap when pregnant, and obviously the CDC does conduct research on these things, it's their job.


----------



## Maze

KalonKiki said:


> It wasn't my OB though, it was my primary care physician (he had delivered back in the day though) and I trust my physician. I'm still fine and my baby is still fine, so I'm sure it didn't really do any harm to get the vaccines. I don't think my doctor would try to harm me or my baby, especially since doctors know that they can get sued for those kinds of things. While you may or may not disagree, I'm going to trust my doctor over "a lack of research" that you probably read about on the internet. The CDC themselves have reported that it's a good idea for women to get the Tdap when pregnant, and obviously the CDC does conduct research on these things, it's their job.

No, I have gotten the flu in both of my pregnancies and when I got worried my OB, and the hospital staff (when I went to the ER from concern) all said that there was no research that would suggest the flu would cause any harm to my pregnancy. I wanted to make it clear that there was no proven link to miscarriage as most of us on this forum are already scared to death over experiencing another miscarriage and I didn't think anyone needed another (unfounded) reason to fret. 

Even doctors opinions on vaccines and medication like Zofran can vary from doctor to doctor. Everyone was giving me Zofran last time for hyperemesis and then one doctor who was filling in for my regular physician accused me of poisoning my baby with Zofran and said my hyperemesis was all in my head and that I should be seeing a therapist rather than being prescribed a drug cancer patients take. It was awful! Obviously I went with my OB's opinion over hers. 

But vaccines during pregnancy is a touchy subject for some people. I think it is important that we all respect how each other feels about them and avoid any harsh criticism for/or against them. 

We are all just trying to do what we feel is best. Right? :flower:


----------



## MrsMohr

twinkletoe: we are almost raspberries!


----------



## Lozga

Maze said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> It wasn't my OB though, it was my primary care physician (he had delivered back in the day though) and I trust my physician. I'm still fine and my baby is still fine, so I'm sure it didn't really do any harm to get the vaccines. I don't think my doctor would try to harm me or my baby, especially since doctors know that they can get sued for those kinds of things. While you may or may not disagree, I'm going to trust my doctor over "a lack of research" that you probably read about on the internet. The CDC themselves have reported that it's a good idea for women to get the Tdap when pregnant, and obviously the CDC does conduct research on these things, it's their job.
> 
> No, I have gotten the flu in both of my pregnancies and when I got worried my OB, and the hospital staff (when I went to the ER from concern) all said that there was no research that would suggest the flu would cause any harm to my pregnancy. I wanted to make it clear that there was no proven link to miscarriage as most of us on this forum are already scared to death over experiencing another miscarriage and I didn't think anyone needed another (unfounded) reason to fret.
> 
> Even doctors opinions on vaccines and medication like Zofran can vary from doctor to doctor. Everyone was giving me Zofran last time for hyperemesis and then one doctor who was filling in for my regular physician accused me of poisoning my baby with Zofran and said my hyperemesis was all in my head and that I should be seeing a therapist rather than being prescribed a drug cancer patients take. It was awful! Obviously I went with my OB's opinion over hers.
> 
> But vaccines during pregnancy is a touchy subject for some people. I think it is important that we all respect how each other feels about them and avoid any harsh criticism for/or against them.
> 
> We are all just trying to do what we feel is best. Right? :flower:Click to expand...

Well said Maze. In my experience conversations about vaccines can get very heated. Best just to accept everyone should do what they feel is best for their baby and, of course, themselves.


----------



## Maze

Blueberry comes first. ;)


----------



## KalonKiki

Maze is right, we're all just hoping for healthy pregnancies and we all just want what is best for us and our babies, and we all have different opinions on those things. I didn't mean to offend anyone or make it seem like their opinion was irrelevant, and I'm sorry if I did hurt anyone's feelings. I didn't just blindly accept my doctor's advice though, I asked a lot of questions before I decided to get the vaccinations because (like all of us) I was concerned for my baby and our health. We're all just in a very emotional state right now and we're obsessing over everything we do because we want to make sure that our babies have the best development possible. :flower:


----------



## Leanne27

Hello all

Seriously can't keep up with this thread! It's getting sooo busy :)

Had first midwife appointment today which was good, she was really nice and very helpful. She said definitely no water birth for me as need constant monitoring so planned c-section for me I think!

Less than 2 weeks until my first scan, excited and nervous!


----------



## crazae4u

twinkletoe said:


> Lostunicorn said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, got my BFP on Saturday and I make my EDD to be 10th October 2013. Can I join?
> 
> Woohoo!! Congrats!! We are due on the same day! 10/10! Exciting times ahead welcome to the very very busy thread! ;-)Click to expand...

Welcome and congrats! Im a fellow 10/10 as well. :)


----------



## Maze

Leanne27 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Seriously can't keep up with this thread! It's getting sooo busy :)
> 
> Had first midwife appointment today which was good, she was really nice and very helpful. She said definitely no water birth for me as need constant monitoring so planned c-section for me I think!
> 
> Less than 2 weeks until my first scan, excited and nervous!

How I would have loved to do water births... *sigh.*

I've been over-researching third c-sections and freaking myself out! I keep trying to remind myself that there are women who have twice that many but oh maaaaan. I know I am going to be a wreck the week of the surgery. Even though both sections have been easy procedures and recoveries. Chances are though mine will be scheduled for 38 weeks, so around September 18th.


----------



## MrsMohr

Maze said:


> Blueberry comes first. ;)

Maze!!! Why are you bursting my bubble woman lol !!!!!! Oh well at least we will be berries instead of seeds now. I liked the raspberry better than the blueberry though! :flower:

My stupid seeds were covering up the blueberry ha ha!


----------



## MrsMohr

Maze said:


> Leanne27 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Seriously can't keep up with this thread! It's getting sooo busy :)
> 
> Had first midwife appointment today which was good, she was really nice and very helpful. She said definitely no water birth for me as need constant monitoring so planned c-section for me I think!
> 
> Less than 2 weeks until my first scan, excited and nervous!
> 
> How I would have loved to do water births... *sigh.*
> 
> I've been over-researching third c-sections and freaking myself out! I keep trying to remind myself that there are women who have twice that many but oh maaaaan. I know I am going to be a wreck the week of the surgery. Even though both sections have been easy procedures and recoveries. Chances are though mine will be scheduled for 38 weeks, so around September 18th.Click to expand...

Calm Maze...calm :hugs: Why is it that we all freak out about everything lol! When I'm freaking out you're always reassuring me, when you freak out I reassure you. Why can't we take our own advice sometimes ha ha! :haha:

What risks are associated with a third C-section? Sorry I haven't done much research on them since this is my first little one :flower:


----------



## Maze

MrsMohr said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> Blueberry comes first. ;)
> 
> Maze!!! Why are you bursting my bubble woman lol !!!!!! Oh well at least we will be berries instead of seeds now. I liked the raspberry better than the blueberry though! :flower:Click to expand...

Those tickers are so deceiving, because the current bubble covers up the next three stages. Blueberry is 7 weeks... I am not really sure what 6 weeks is (sweetpea?). 5 weeks is an apple seed. So one more week of seeds. I am sorry to burst your bubble, I just didn't want you to wake up disappointed. :hugs:

The fruit stage comes! I can't believe that tomorrow I am 6 weeks, I feel like I only just found out, but that was two weeks ago.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm really hoping for a natural water birth. My mother had five natural births, so I'm hoping that I will also be able to have a natural birth instead of a C-section, but unfortunately we don't always get to pick how our baby comes into the world. ):
A water birth really would be lovely though, I need to see if they have any places here in town that provide water births. :D

And yes, week 6 is the sweet pea, then blueberry, then raspberry. I'll be a raspberry when I have my first appointment on February 25th. :haha:


----------



## Leanne27

Maze said:


> Leanne27 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Seriously can't keep up with this thread! It's getting sooo busy :)
> 
> Had first midwife appointment today which was good, she was really nice and very helpful. She said definitely no water birth for me as need constant monitoring so planned c-section for me I think!
> 
> Less than 2 weeks until my first scan, excited and nervous!
> 
> How I would have loved to do water births... *sigh.*
> 
> I've been over-researching third c-sections and freaking myself out! I keep trying to remind myself that there are women who have twice that many but oh maaaaan. I know I am going to be a wreck the week of the surgery. Even though both sections have been easy procedures and recoveries. Chances are though mine will be scheduled for 38 weeks, so around September 18th.Click to expand...

I know! Scary stuff I will be a bag of nerves. 

Me too, she said probably schedule it for around 38 weeks!


----------



## Maze

MrsMohr said:


> Calm Maze...calm :hugs: Why is it that we all freak out about everything lol! When I'm freaking out you're always reassuring me, when you freak out I reassure you. Why can't we take our own advice sometimes ha ha! :haha:
> 
> What risks are associated with a third C-section? Sorry I haven't done much research on them since this is my first little one :flower:

Weeeeell, I don't want to scare anyone who may have c-sections. I mean, there are risks with every surgery. Your first c-section though is generally pretty risk-free (aside from potential side-effects from getting a spinal.) When you start having repeat sections you run the risk that comes from previous surgical scarring. Your placenta could fuse to your previous scar, as can other organs like your bladder etc. so when they go in for an incision they might have a hard time detaching everything. Basically, worst case scenario you could need an emergency hysterectomy. To my understanding that isn't very common. Most doctors are pretty comfortable with doing three sections, usually after the third you start running into some concern from them. 

BUT!

I have had a tummy-tuck. GASP. I know, I know, I am so vain. I had it awhile after my son when I didn't think I would have anymore kids. So I have even more scarring. Also, my belly holds the baby in and up waaay under my ribs. My last pregnancy I was this side-show freak at the doctors office, she kept bringing in students to look at my invisible pregnancy belly at 7 months.


----------



## MrsMohr

Maze said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maze said:
> 
> 
> Blueberry comes first. ;)
> 
> Maze!!! Why are you bursting my bubble woman lol !!!!!! Oh well at least we will be berries instead of seeds now. I liked the raspberry better than the blueberry though! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Those tickers are so deceiving, because the current bubble covers up the next three stages. Blueberry is 7 weeks... I am not really sure what 6 weeks is (sweetpea?). 5 weeks is an apple seed. So one more week of seeds. I am sorry to burst your bubble, I just didn't want you to wake up disappointed. :hugs:
> 
> The fruit stage comes! I can't believe that tomorrow I am 6 weeks, I feel like I only just found out, but that was two weeks ago.Click to expand...

Nope I refuse to be seeds anymore :nope: lol...I'm skipping to sweet pea and that's that lol! 

I can't believe you get to be fruit Maze, I'm jealous lol! Congrats though, obviously I can't wait to be fruit too ha ha! 

Does anyone else have a bump already? I have a bump...I know it's just bloat right now but it's MY bloat bump. I was sitting at my desk yesterday and I looked down only to see my belly hanging OVER my pants...this is not normal for me. I actually look like I'm just slightly pregnant right now...aaannnddd I like it ha!


----------



## MrsMohr

ooohhhh oooohhhhh I have an idea!!!!!!!!!! 

Lets make everyone do weekly bump pictures in our thread :) We can make it like every Monday or something wouldn't that be fun! I know there is a thread for bumps but I'm talking about our October Pumpkin bumps!


----------



## KalonKiki

That's a great idea, MrsMohr! I still need to take my week 5 picture, but I already have my week 4 picture. :D


----------



## Maze

MrsMohr said:


> ooohhhh oooohhhhh I have an idea!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lets make everyone do weekly bump pictures in our thread :) We can make it like every Monday or something wouldn't that be fun! I know there is a thread for bumps but I'm talking about our October Pumpkin bumps!

Are you just trying to see my freakish post-tummy tuck baby bump progression? :haha:

I actually think keeping track of our bumps could be fun! I will probably show sooner than I did last time since I got stretched out once post-surgery already. Although a day after the c-section it snapped back in place and was a flat flat stomach again. Freaky stuff.


----------



## KalonKiki

This is also your third baby, Maze. I've heard that with each pregnancy it's common for women to start showing sooner than the last time, so hopefully you'll have a nice little bump soon. :)


----------



## MrsMohr

KalonKiki said:


> That's a great idea, MrsMohr! I still need to take my week 5 picture, but I already have my week 4 picture. :D

I have my four week one too KalonKiki! I will attach it! 



Maze said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> ooohhhh oooohhhhh I have an idea!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lets make everyone do weekly bump pictures in our thread :) We can make it like every Monday or something wouldn't that be fun! I know there is a thread for bumps but I'm talking about our October Pumpkin bumps!
> 
> Are you just trying to see my freakish post-tummy tuck baby bump progression? :haha:
> 
> I actually think keeping track of our bumps could be fun! I will probably show sooner than I did last time since I got stretched out once post-surgery already. Although a day after the c-section it snapped back in place and was a flat flat stomach again. Freaky stuff.Click to expand...

That's exactly it Maze lol...it's payback for bursting my seed bubble lol just kidding I hadn't even thought of it! 

That's cool stuff not freaky stuff! 

I thought it would be neat to see all of our October buddies bellies! 

Alright, I'm attaching my 4 week picture (I think it was right at the 4 week mark too, my bff in Ohio insisted on having a bump picture NOW) it's not the best but it's my bump! Note that my stomach is usually flat so that is all baby Mohr's fault! 

Do we want to make Monday bump day or should we post them as we hit new weeks?
 



Attached Files:







4 week Bump.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lindss

Maze said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maze said:
> 
> 
> Blueberry comes first. ;)
> 
> Maze!!! Why are you bursting my bubble woman lol !!!!!! Oh well at least we will be berries instead of seeds now. I liked the raspberry better than the blueberry though! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Those tickers are so deceiving, because the current bubble covers up the next three stages. Blueberry is 7 weeks... I am not really sure what 6 weeks is (sweetpea?). 5 weeks is an apple seed. So one more week of seeds. I am sorry to burst your bubble, I just didn't want you to wake up disappointed. :hugs:
> 
> The fruit stage comes! I can't believe that tomorrow I am 6 weeks, I feel like I only just found out, but that was two weeks ago.Click to expand...

Yep, next after apple seed is sweetpea! I just graduated to that !! :happydance:


----------



## Lindss

MrsMohr said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maze said:
> 
> 
> Blueberry comes first. ;)
> 
> Maze!!! Why are you bursting my bubble woman lol !!!!!! Oh well at least we will be berries instead of seeds now. I liked the raspberry better than the blueberry though! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Those tickers are so deceiving, because the current bubble covers up the next three stages. Blueberry is 7 weeks... I am not really sure what 6 weeks is (sweetpea?). 5 weeks is an apple seed. So one more week of seeds. I am sorry to burst your bubble, I just didn't want you to wake up disappointed. :hugs:
> 
> The fruit stage comes! I can't believe that tomorrow I am 6 weeks, I feel like I only just found out, but that was two weeks ago.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I refuse to be seeds anymore :nope: lol...I'm skipping to sweet pea and that's that lol!
> 
> I can't believe you get to be fruit Maze, I'm jealous lol! Congrats though, obviously I can't wait to be fruit too ha ha!
> 
> Does anyone else have a bump already? I have a bump...I know it's just bloat right now but it's MY bloat bump. I was sitting at my desk yesterday and I looked down only to see my belly hanging OVER my pants...this is not normal for me. I actually look like I'm just slightly pregnant right now...aaannnddd I like it ha!Click to expand...

omg I totally do!! I know its just a bloat bump, but I can not fit into any of my jeans that I could even two and a half weeks ago :( I have been living in leggings and pj pants...!!


----------



## KalonKiki

I think we should post them as a new week hits for each of us, as we don't all enter a new week on Mondays (even though I do, haha). This is my Week 4 bump:

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/4323f19e-e49c-42c8-ad46-e1e979dae2b5_zpsa921973d.jpg


----------



## Lindss

CUTE BUMPS LADIES!!! 
OK, here is my pic , its from 5 days ago, so its even a tad bigger now....here it is ....
This would be my five wk baby bump, and i am just 6 wks now
 



Attached Files:







045.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsMohr

Lindss said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maze said:
> 
> 
> Blueberry comes first. ;)
> 
> Maze!!! Why are you bursting my bubble woman lol !!!!!! Oh well at least we will be berries instead of seeds now. I liked the raspberry better than the blueberry though! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Those tickers are so deceiving, because the current bubble covers up the next three stages. Blueberry is 7 weeks... I am not really sure what 6 weeks is (sweetpea?). 5 weeks is an apple seed. So one more week of seeds. I am sorry to burst your bubble, I just didn't want you to wake up disappointed. :hugs:
> 
> The fruit stage comes! I can't believe that tomorrow I am 6 weeks, I feel like I only just found out, but that was two weeks ago.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I refuse to be seeds anymore :nope: lol...I'm skipping to sweet pea and that's that lol!
> 
> I can't believe you get to be fruit Maze, I'm jealous lol! Congrats though, obviously I can't wait to be fruit too ha ha!
> 
> Does anyone else have a bump already? I have a bump...I know it's just bloat right now but it's MY bloat bump. I was sitting at my desk yesterday and I looked down only to see my belly hanging OVER my pants...this is not normal for me. I actually look like I'm just slightly pregnant right now...aaannnddd I like it ha!Click to expand...
> 
> omg I totally do!! I know its just a bloat bump, but I can not fit into any of my jeans that I could even two and a half weeks ago :( I have been living in leggings and pj pants...!!Click to expand...

Yup I have ONE pair of jeans that I'm not getting super muffin top in already. I'm about to go shopping for lots of leggings and tunic tops! 



KalonKiki said:


> I think we should post them as a new week hits for each of us, as we don't all enter a new week on Mondays (even though I do, haha). This is my Week 4 bump:
> 
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/4323f19e-e49c-42c8-ad46-e1e979dae2b5_zpsa921973d.jpg

CUTE bump KalonKiki!!!!! 

I agree whenever we hit a new week, we post a bump picture. Which means I will need to post another bump picture the day after tomorrow!


----------



## MrsMohr

Lindss said:


> CUTE BUMPS LADIES!!!
> OK, here is my pic , its from 5 days ago, so its even a tad bigger now....here it is ....
> This would be my five wk baby bump, and i am just 6 wks now

Aaahhh I love your bump, it's so cute already!


----------



## KalonKiki

I think the baby has been dipping into my tummy fat reserves, my tummy actually seems a little flatter now than it was pre-pregnancy, haha.
Also cute bumps, ladies! I'm so jealie, I wish I had even a bloat bump, at this point it's more like an anti-bump!


----------



## Maze

Dunna....

https://i.imgur.com/XPQS2AE.jpg?1

I am counting this photo as six weeks because I will be in a few hours. Still pretty flat. There is a tiny tiny tiny curve but not really.


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, your tummy looks cute, Maze! Scarring my butt, I don't see any. :p


----------



## Maze

KalonKiki said:


> Aww, your tummy looks cute, Maze! Scarring my butt, I don't see any. :p

I will take a picture of my massive scar next time lol. It's hiding under my yoga pants. However that is not the concerning scar, it is all the internal scars that cause the problem. ;)


----------



## KalonKiki

Ahhhh, that makes more sense. I could see where internal scarring would be a much bigger problem, I'll be hoping for a safe 3rd C-section for you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMohr

Ok guys...why am I the only one with a huge bloat bump! Except for you Lindss I can see your bump! KalonKiki: I think I can see something tiny and cute in the front lol. Maze: you have a beautiful flat stomach!!!

Seriously...why is mine sticking out so far compared to all of yours lol? Aren't all of you further along than me. I'm going to be huge aren't I lol!


----------



## amurray

love the bump picture idea :) ill be 5 weeks tm so ill post one in the morning!! mohr i definately feel ya on the bloat situation!!


----------



## MrsMohr

amurray said:


> love the bump picture idea :) ill be 5 weeks tm so ill post one in the morning!! mohr i definately feel ya on the bloat situation!!


lol woo hooo...I can't wait to see your bloat bump lol! Is it as bad as mine? To be honest it's bigger right now...that was right at 4 weeks even...I will be 5 weeks Wednesday!


----------



## amurray

MrsMohr said:


> amurray said:
> 
> 
> love the bump picture idea :) ill be 5 weeks tm so ill post one in the morning!! mohr i definately feel ya on the bloat situation!!
> 
> 
> lol woo hooo...I can't wait to see your bloat bump lol! Is it as bad as mine? To be honest it's bigger right now...that was right at 4 weeks even...I will be 5 weeks Wednesday!Click to expand...

oh my goodness haha i wouldn't call it "bad" :thumbup:


so are we gonna post every monday or just whenever we hit the next week mark?


----------



## Lostunicorn

Maze said:


> Lostunicorn said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, got my BFP on Saturday and I make my EDD to be 10th October 2013. Can I join?
> 
> Of course you can! Welcome and congrats! My surname is Hawkins as well. <3Click to expand...

Hee hee :) Hiya honey, can't believe you turned down chocolate :dohh: I'm scoffing a bar of galaxy as I type. 



twinkletoe said:


> Lostunicorn said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, got my BFP on Saturday and I make my EDD to be 10th October 2013. Can I join?
> 
> Woohoo!! Congrats!! We are due on the same day! 10/10! Exciting times ahead welcome to the very very busy thread! ;-)Click to expand...

Whoa! I know 6 pages in a few hours. Love these threads though :) and Yippie for 10/10 :)


Hi Leanne 27...where you a January Jellybean 2010? Your name is really familiar? 



crazae4u said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lostunicorn said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, got my BFP on Saturday and I make my EDD to be 10th October 2013. Can I join?
> 
> Woohoo!! Congrats!! We are due on the same day! 10/10! Exciting times ahead welcome to the very very busy thread! ;-)Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome and congrats! Im a fellow 10/10 as well. :)Click to expand...

Congrats Woo hoo Bump Buddies anyone? xxx



Wow ladies we are chatty. LOve the bump idea I only have a bout 5 bump pictures from my last pregnancy so won't do every week but will try :) 
Fellow UKers did you have a drs appointment before your booking in app? I honestly can't remember what I did last time.


----------



## MrsMohr

lol but it's pretty big compared to everyone elses! 

We are posting when we hit a new week but if you have a picture already post one! The one I posted was at the beginning of for weeks. I will post another one on Wednesday morning when I turn 5 weeks eekk!!!


----------



## hollie87

Loving the pics ladies, I have major bloat, struggling with my jeans already :-/ lol


----------



## KalonKiki

I might try to get DF to take a picture of my bump sometime between tomorrow and Thursday so that I'll have one for Week 5. I had have my Week 4 picture taken at 4 weeks and 6 days because we just found out at 4 weeks and 5 days. I didn't take a picture yesterday because I didn't see the point in taking a picture two days in a row, haha. I figure that starting on Week 6 I'll probably take a picture every Monday since I start a new week every Monday.


----------



## twinkletoe

MrsMohr said:


> twinkletoe: we are almost raspberries!

I think we are apple seeds first!! But hey it's a step closer to a whole fruit!! ;-) isn't it hilarious we are excited about the fruit that our wee monkeys are the size of!  but hey whatever gets us through the weeks! Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

I know! I'm excited to go from being an apple seed to being a sweet pea in 6 days. :D


----------



## Mummy Bean

Holy moly ladies 24 hrs and 7pages of comments...

Bumps are cute...i look about 6months preg at the mo as soooo bloated, stuck in leggings as nothinf else will fit.


----------



## waiting2012

Tentatively wanting to be added after losses.. 
EDD is 10-17-2013.. with a c/s if this one sticks I could deliver a week earlier than this.. my youngest daughter will be 13 the 11th of Oct... never thought I'd be here again EXACTLY 13 years later..lol


----------



## Lindss

I will post another pic tomorow, as that one is almost a week old!!
I got the call from the midwives office today!! I have an apt for next wed at 1pm!! woohoo!! Im sooo excited! I will be just over seven weeks, so then , once I see the midwife, I feel like I will be able to be less nervous, and more excited!! xxx


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi girlies......love the bump idea....I don't have anything to show at all yet so not much point in posting but does anyone know if you can post pics from an iPhone as I don't have a computer in the house at the mo! 

Will be so much fun seeing the changes in everyone's lovely tums!! Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

You should be able to. Just take the picture with your iPhone and send it to your email address via picture text message. Then check your email and save the picture to your computer and upload it to a website like Photobucket or Tinypic, then post the IMG code here. :)


----------



## KLA85

Oh my goodness... I see I'm going to have to set aside about an hour a night to catch up on this thread everyday!! Sounds like everyone is doing well though... and having symptoms really early!! I'm still getting mild cramping 24/7... feels 'bubbly' almost - probably just a bit of gas mixed in (TMI!). 
I am getting worried about the tiredness coming on (hasnt hit yet)... I have a job That I'm driving alot and on call half the time... its going to be an interesting next couple of months!


----------



## VGibs

Y'all ain't seeing none of this "bump". I am a fat girl and my "bump" has been there for 16 years. I don't looks pregnant until I am at least 6 months.


----------



## MrsMohr

twinkletoe said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> twinkletoe: we are almost raspberries!
> 
> I think we are apple seeds first!! But hey it's a step closer to a whole fruit!! ;-) isn't it hilarious we are excited about the fruit that our wee monkeys are the size of!  but hey whatever gets us through the weeks! XxClick to expand...

I know Maze busted me out earlier lol! The current week covers up like the next three weeks after that so I really thought we were going to be raspberries! I told Maze I was refusing to be seeds anymore :thumbup:



KalonKiki said:


> I know! I'm excited to go from being an apple seed to being a sweet pea in 6 days. :D

Woo hoo no more seeds for you for real :happydance:



Mummy Bean said:


> Holy moly ladies 24 hrs and 7pages of comments...
> 
> Bumps are cute...i look about 6months preg at the mo as soooo bloated, stuck in leggings as nothinf else will fit.

I wanna see that bump girl! 



waiting2012 said:


> Tentatively wanting to be added after losses..
> EDD is 10-17-2013.. with a c/s if this one sticks I could deliver a week earlier than this.. my youngest daughter will be 13 the 11th of Oct... never thought I'd be here again EXACTLY 13 years later..lol

Congrats! Welcome to our thread :hugs:



Lindss said:


> I will post another pic tomorow, as that one is almost a week old!!
> I got the call from the midwives office today!! I have an apt for next wed at 1pm!! woohoo!! Im sooo excited! I will be just over seven weeks, so then , once I see the midwife, I feel like I will be able to be less nervous, and more excited!! xxx

:happydance::happydance: How excited are you about your appointment!!! That's how I feel as well :flower:



twinkletoe said:


> Hi girlies......love the bump idea....I don't have anything to show at all yet so not much point in posting but does anyone know if you can post pics from an iPhone as I don't have a computer in the house at the mo!
> 
> Will be so much fun seeing the changes in everyone's lovely tums!! Xx

Post a picture of your flat tum then! That way we can really see your progress :hugs:



VGibs said:


> Y'all ain't seeing none of this "bump". I am a fat girl and my "bump" has been there for 16 years. I don't looks pregnant until I am at least 6 months.

You're cracking me up:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just got back from my blood draw...I should have the results of my blood test tomorrow afternoon :happydance::happydance::happydance: Cross your fingers for me that they are over 2000 so I can have an ultrasound early :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMohr

Oh whoever it was that said they have a job, sorry I can't remember your name :( I have a job too but that goodness I sit at a desk all day. Although yesterday when I felt like I got hit by a truck....I feel asleep with my head of said desk ha ha!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm curious to find out my HCG levels and get my blood drawn, but my clinic doesn't really do blood tests for me because of my insurance, they've told me to go to a different clinic before, but I can't remember which one it was. :shrug:


----------



## Lindss

Im just going to the clinic tomorow am to get my blood drawn for the first time. Then I can have all the bloodwork done before I go see the midwife next wed. Im interested to see where my levels are...how long do you usually have to wait to get the results?

I took a 2 year leave of absence from my job ( as a teacher for children with autism in a privatly funded school) to go back to school and get my masters. I am only taking two classes this semester, thank god...but having sooooooo much trouble focusing and doing the work...actually considering dropping them and starting fresh next semester, once im out of the first trimester. Falling asleep with the kids everynight at 8pm doesnt leave much time for schoolwork :(


----------



## twinkletoe

MrsMohr said:


> Oh whoever it was that said they have a job, sorry I can't remember your name :( I have a job too but that goodness I sit at a desk all day. Although yesterday when I felt like I got hit by a truck....I feel asleep with my head of said desk ha ha!

I know me too.....I'm a lawyer and had such a hard day in court today, before I drove back to the office I went to the bathroom and was so close to taking a wee power nap in the bathroom......dear dear dear :-/ xx


----------



## MrsMohr

KalonKiki said:


> I'm curious to find out my HCG levels and get my blood drawn, but my clinic doesn't really do blood tests for me because of my insurance, they've told me to go to a different clinic before, but I can't remember which one it was. :shrug:

They won't let you pay out of your own pocket for a blood draw? Blood draws at my doctor's office are like $14 (they only charge for the supplies) and the labs are about $20 (they have a deal with labcorp when you are billed through the doctor's office, otherwise they are like $118). I don't go to some ghetto doctor's office either lol, it's the best place where I live and where I live is HUGE!!!



Lindss said:


> Im just going to the clinic tomorow am to get my blood drawn for the first time. Then I can have all the bloodwork done before I go see the midwife next wed. Im interested to see where my levels are...how long do you usually have to wait to get the results?
> 
> I will get my results tomorrow. When I had my ectopic I had to go in every week for a blood draw so they could monitor how my levels were dropping and they always came in the very next day. This time though if the levels are under 2,000 they will do another draw in 48 hours. I suppose it all depends on the lab your doctor's office uses though.
> 
> I took a 2 year leave of absence from my job ( as a teacher for children with autism in a privatly funded school) to go back to school and get my masters. I am only taking two classes this semester, thank god...but having sooooooo much trouble focusing and doing the work...actually considering dropping them and starting fresh next semester, once im out of the first trimester. Falling asleep with the kids everynight at 8pm doesnt leave much time for schoolwork :(

I'm in my third semester for business management right now and I have done NOTHING lol! I'm going to really have to get on it or I will be behind. Once I find out what's going on with baby Mohr I will be able to focus again! I want to finish the 3rd and 4th semester before this little person arrives! 



twinkletoe said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> Oh whoever it was that said they have a job, sorry I can't remember your name :( I have a job too but that goodness I sit at a desk all day. Although yesterday when I felt like I got hit by a truck....I feel asleep with my head of said desk ha ha!
> 
> I know me too.....I'm a lawyer and had such a hard day in court today, before I drove back to the office I went to the bathroom and was so close to taking a wee power nap in the bathroom......dear dear dear :-/ xxClick to expand...

That would have been too funny for someone to find a lawyer in the bathroom taking a nap lol! You poor thing...actually I feel bad for all of us working ladies...especially when MS kicks in!


----------



## Jaymelynn

Hello Everyone! I have been stalking this thread all week (lol not to be creepy). I received a BFP on Jan 28. Based on my LMP I am due Oct 4! I am very apprehensive because I had a missed miscarriage on Nov 18 (at 8 weeks). This was only our first cycle trying after the mc. To add to my nervousness I have no symptoms except fatigue. My doctor does not schedule first appointments until 6 weeks, so no blood tests for me. I have an appt and scan scheduled for Feb 13.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Maze- I've never had a csection before. And they scare the crap outta me. Hope everything will go smoothly for you :hugs: I'm hoping for a water birth this time :thumbup:

Kalon- (and again, I know vaccines are touchy subjects, but I don't see the point in avoiding the topic). Your doctor isn't always looking out for you. And lots of doctors do get sued over malpractice with vaccines. You just have to be open to the idea of doing LOTS of reading and then forming your own opinion. But mixing vaccines, not safe :nope:

No bump pics from from me :nope: I'm a fatty! Plus I'll be in and out of here through first tri. Mainly hung over a bucket or toilet. But even being a little chubby, I got a bump pic with my daughter right before 14w. So hoping to start around the same time with the bump pics :dance:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Jaymelynn said:


> Hello Everyone! I have been stalking this thread all week (lol not to be creepy). I received a BFP on Jan 28. Based on my LMP I am due Oct 4! I am very apprehensive because I had a missed miscarriage on Nov 18 (at 8 weeks). This was only our first cycle trying after the mc. To add to my nervousness I have no symptoms except fatigue. My doctor does not schedule first appointments until 6 weeks, so no blood tests for me. I have an appt and scan scheduled for Feb 13.

The 13th will be here before you know it :hugs: fingers crossed its a sticky bean for you :flower:


----------



## Maze

Welcome new mommies and congrats on your BFPs! You will find a lot of women here are here cautiously as well. So we all understand your worries and concerns over the next coming weeks!

MrsMohr - Your bloat bump is lovely, remember my flat tummy is surgically enhanced. I can't take no credit for it. 

*I MEAN'T TO TELL YOU GUYS.* In a real small world and unlikely moment, it turns out *VGibs* and I live on the same street! We've never met or anything, it is totally by chance, and we live in a pretty small town so it is kinda straaaange. Have you ever heard of that happening before, discovering someone on your thread is a neighbour?!


----------



## KalonKiki

I feel like a freak. It's my first trimester and I have had no MS what-so-ever and I'm actually bursting with energy. I actually have more energy now than I did pre-pregnancy. I'm like a poster child for unrealistically pleasant pregnancy. =/


----------



## KalonKiki

MilosMommy7 said:


> Maze- I've never had a csection before. And they scare the crap outta me. Hope everything will go smoothly for you :hugs: I'm hoping for a water birth this time :thumbup:
> 
> Kalon- (and again, I know vaccines are touchy subjects, but I don't see the point in avoiding the topic). Your doctor isn't always looking out for you. And lots of doctors do get sued over malpractice with vaccines. You just have to be open to the idea of doing LOTS of reading and then forming your own opinion. But mixing vaccines, not safe :nope:
> 
> No bump pics from from me :nope: I'm a fatty! Plus I'll be in and out of here through first tri. Mainly hung over a bucket or toilet. But even being a little chubby, I got a bump pic with my daughter right before 14w. So hoping to start around the same time with the bump pics :dance:


I understand that everyone has different opinions on vaccinations, but it's offensive to make it sound like a new mom is poisoning her baby by getting vaccinations when there is absolutely no proper research that supports mixing vaccinations, or getting any vaccinations at all, being dangerous to a pregnancy. I know my doctor and I trust my doctor, there is no way that he would have administered those vaccines, especially at the same time, if he thought there was any chance that it would harm my baby. And I did do research and asked questions and I thought about it before I got the vaccines. I just did what I thought was best for my baby and I'm tired of being badgered for it. Can we please just drop the vaccination topic now and avoid upsetting anyone any further, because personally I'm pretty peeved that I keep getting attacked about this and I don't want to offend or upset anyone else.


----------



## MrsMohr

Maze said:


> Welcome new mommies and congrats on your BFPs! You will find a lot of women here are here cautiously as well. So we all understand your worries and concerns over the next coming weeks!
> 
> MrsMohr - Your bloat bump is lovely, remember my flat tummy is surgically enhanced. I can't take no credit for it.
> 
> But it sure does look good Maze!
> 
> *I MEAN'T TO TELL YOU GUYS.* In a real small world and unlikely moment, it turns out *VGibs* and I live on the same street! We've never met or anything, it is totally by chance, and we live in a pretty small town so it is kinda straaaange. Have you ever heard of that happening before, discovering someone on your thread is a neighbour?!

That is absolutely awesome, now you have an October Pumpkin member you can actually hang out with!!! Totally jealous! What are the odds!!!!:thumbup:



KalonKiki said:


> I feel like a freak. It's my first trimester and I have had no MS what-so-ever and I'm actually bursting with energy. I actually have more energy now than I did pre-pregnancy. I'm like a poster child for unrealistically pleasant pregnancy. =/

Count your blessings KalonKiki! Now that you said that you're probably going to wake up tomorrow the sickest you've ever been lol! I don't have any MS either if that makes you feel better....and I'm totally hoping it will stay that way...but I know the provability of that happening is slim to none!


----------



## Maze

I do think it is best we move on from talk of vaccinations. There is certainly no point in continuing to tell KalonKiki that something she _already did_ is dangerous (even if it is based on an opinion that you are free to have.) all it is going to do is make her feel like you expect her to feel guilty for making a mistake that isn't necessarily a mistake at all. 

I think it is important that we be willing to avoid touchy topics so that everyone on this thread can feel safe, comfortable, and not judged by each other. We're here to offer support, after all. The last thing we want to do is become a debate thread. There is never anything wrong with saying you agree or disagree with a statement/viewpoint but we should leave it at that. 

So I think things like vaccinations and later on... circumcision, should be left out of our daily topics.


----------



## MilosMommy7

KalonKiki said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> Maze- I've never had a csection before. And they scare the crap outta me. Hope everything will go smoothly for you :hugs: I'm hoping for a water birth this time :thumbup:
> 
> Kalon- (and again, I know vaccines are touchy subjects, but I don't see the point in avoiding the topic). Your doctor isn't always looking out for you. And lots of doctors do get sued over malpractice with vaccines. You just have to be open to the idea of doing LOTS of reading and then forming your own opinion. But mixing vaccines, not safe :nope:
> 
> No bump pics from from me :nope: I'm a fatty! Plus I'll be in and out of here through first tri. Mainly hung over a bucket or toilet. But even being a little chubby, I got a bump pic with my daughter right before 14w. So hoping to start around the same time with the bump pics :dance:
> 
> 
> I understand that everyone has different opinions on vaccinations, but it's offensive to make it sound like a new mom is poisoning her baby by getting vaccinations when there is absolutely no proper research that supports mixing vaccinations, or getting any vaccinations at all, being dangerous to a pregnancy. I know my doctor and I trust my doctor, there is no way that he would have administered those vaccines, especially at the same time, if he thought there was any chance that it would harm my baby. And I did do research and asked questions and I thought about it before I got the vaccines. I just did what I thought was best for my baby and I'm tired of being badgered for it. Can we please just drop the vaccination topic now and avoid upsetting anyone any further, because personally I'm pretty peeved that I keep getting attacked about this and I don't want to offend or upset anyone else.Click to expand...


I'm sorry you feel like you're being attacked, I've just been seeing this as a discussion? :shrug: no one said anything about poisoning. And sorry to say, but as a parent you'll find yourself in a lot of discussion topics that seem touchy. Part of being a parent. Took me until my second to just accept the debates. :thumbup: not everyone will agree. But it's good to have discussions about things like this (and a million other things) :thumbup:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Maze said:


> Welcome new mommies and congrats on your BFPs! You will find a lot of women here are here cautiously as well. So we all understand your worries and concerns over the next coming weeks!
> 
> MrsMohr - Your bloat bump is lovely, remember my flat tummy is surgically enhanced. I can't take no credit for it.
> 
> *I MEAN'T TO TELL YOU GUYS.* In a real small world and unlikely moment, it turns out *VGibs* and I live on the same street! We've never met or anything, it is totally by chance, and we live in a pretty small town so it is kinda straaaange. Have you ever heard of that happening before, discovering someone on your thread is a neighbour?!

The same street?! Wow! I've never heard of that happening before. That's amazing :dance:


----------



## MrsMohr

You know what we need guys??!!!!


THIS: 

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## liz0012

hey girls! are any of you starving!! and just tired? I taught today and wanted to nap while reading to the kids, it was embarrassing:) I do not have a thyroid so my doc upped my thyroid meds so I am not sure if that's why I am so hungry. Any advice??


----------



## Sheffie

MrsMohr said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> Welcome new mommies and congrats on your BFPs! You will find a lot of women here are here cautiously as well. So we all understand your worries and concerns over the next coming weeks!
> 
> MrsMohr - Your bloat bump is lovely, remember my flat tummy is surgically enhanced. I can't take no credit for it.
> 
> But it sure does look good Maze!
> 
> *I MEAN'T TO TELL YOU GUYS.* In a real small world and unlikely moment, it turns out *VGibs* and I live on the same street! We've never met or anything, it is totally by chance, and we live in a pretty small town so it is kinda straaaange. Have you ever heard of that happening before, discovering someone on your thread is a neighbour?!
> 
> That is absolutely awesome, now you have an October Pumpkin member you can actually hang out with!!! Totally jealous! What are the odds!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hey, I see your in Florida MrsMohr. Me too! where is FL are you? 

So, I'm realizing I'm not nearly as far as most of you guys, lol. I'm not even 4 weeks yet... I'll start posting bump/lack-of-bump pics in a couple days when I actually hit 4 weeks. I'm relatively petite (5'2") but my mom and older sister both gained a *lot* of weight with pregnancy... I'm hoping maybe that gene skipped me. I'm not built like either of them though, so hopefully I'll be lucky, lol.

Still feeling a little sickly (achy and sore throat) but I'm managing it with Tylenol alright. Thankfully I work from home so I can just chill on the couch most the day :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

Maze said:


> I do think it is best we move on from talk of vaccinations. There is certainly no point in continuing to tell KalonKiki that something she _already did_ is dangerous (even if it is based on an opinion that you are free to have.) all it is going to do is make her feel like you expect her to feel guilty for making a mistake that isn't necessarily a mistake at all.
> 
> I think it is important that we be willing to avoid touchy topics so that everyone on this thread can feel safe, comfortable, and not judged by each other. We're here to offer support, after all. The last thing we want to do is become a debate thread. There is never anything wrong with saying you agree or disagree with a statement/viewpoint but we should leave it at that.
> 
> So I think things like vaccinations and later on... circumcision, should be left out of our daily topics.

I'm sorry, but I think it's very immature and naive to avoid ANY sort of topic. How will other mothers connect with eachother. Or what, we can't reach out and ask questions about things like that? That's part of being parents, learning from each other, sharing stories, etc. there was so much I didn't know with my DS because I never asked questions and no one gave me information about stuff. I thank those people for opening my mind to stuff. Yeah I don't agree with them on everything, but I'm still glad they cared enough to talk to me about it :shrug:

And my iPad is being slow and not loading that quick and my replies are being slow :dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

MrsMohr said:


> You know what we need guys??!!!!
> 
> 
> THIS:
> 
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

I don't want those :nope: :rofl:


----------



## Maze

MilosMommy7 said:


> The same street?! Wow! I've never heard of that happening before. That's amazing :dance:

I thought so too! When I lived in a pretty big city I never met anyone in the same city on here. Suddenly I move to a country town and bam, right on the same street. Crazy stuff!


Also, you guys. I made a chatroom for us, I don't know how it will end up working as some of us are on completely different schedules due to timezones or whatnot but if any of us are feeling particularly chatty you can sign in and maybe bump in to someone else to chat-it-up. 

https://www.chatzy.com/71807268192641

password: pumpkins 


Enjoy!!!! I should post this on the first page too.


----------



## Sheffie

MrsMohr said:


> You know what we need guys??!!!!
> 
> 
> THIS:
> 
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:

lol, what is *that*?


----------



## KalonKiki

It's okay, it's just that even though I haven't had very many symptoms, I've still been emotional and I've been quick to cry about things and worry about how my baby is doing. This is my first pregnancy, so I don't really know what to expect and I'm just trying to do the best I can to be a good mom and be healthy for my baby. :cry:

MrsMohr: I guess I would just feel a little less worried about my baby if I had more than just the occasionally sore boobs and increased appetite. I've heard that when your pregnancy is miserable in the first trimester it tends to be a good sign of a healthy pregnancy. Waiting for that appointment at 8 weeks to see how my baby is doing is killing me, I just want to know that everything is alright.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Maze said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> The same street?! Wow! I've never heard of that happening before. That's amazing :dance:
> 
> I thought so too! When I lived in a pretty big city I never met anyone in the same city on here. Suddenly I move to a country town and bam, right on the same street. Crazy stuff!
> 
> 
> Also, you guys. I made a chatroom for us, I don't know how it will end up working as some of us are on completely different schedules due to timezones or whatnot but if any of us are feeling particularly chatty you can sign in and maybe bump in to someone else to chat-it-up.
> 
> https://www.chatzy.com/71807268192641
> 
> password: pumpkins
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!!! I should post this on the first page too.Click to expand...

All this time I've been on baby boards, I've never came across anyone that close to me. I'm jealous :( :haha:


----------



## MilosMommy7

KalonKiki said:


> It's okay, it's just that even though I haven't had very many symptoms, I've still been emotional and I've been quick to cry about things and worry about how my baby is doing. This is my first pregnancy, so I don't really know what to expect and I'm just trying to do the best I can to be a good mom and be healthy for my baby. :cry:
> 
> MrsMohr: I guess I would just feel a little less worried about my baby if I had more than just the occasionally sore boobs and increased appetite. I've heard that when your pregnancy is miserable in the first trimester it tends to be a good sign of a healthy pregnancy. Waiting for that appointment at 8 weeks to see how my baby is doing is killing me, I just want to know that everything is alright.

First and third tri emotions are the worst :argh: hang in there mama :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh MrsMohr :rofl:
Thanks honey, you sure know how to lighten the mood. :hugs:


----------



## Sheffie

speaking of emotions, did anyone else cry like a baby at that Budweiser Clydesdale commercial during the super bowl? I'm a horse girl anyway, but yeah, that def made me cry. As did like 4 other *commercials*... oye.


----------



## Maze

MilosMommy7 said:


> I'm sorry, but I think it's very immature and naive to avoid ANY sort of topic. How will other mothers connect with eachother. Or what, we can't reach out and ask questions about things like that? That's part of being parents, learning from each other, sharing stories, etc. there was so much I didn't know with my DS because I never asked questions and no one gave me information about stuff. I thank those people for opening my mind to stuff. Yeah I don't agree with them on everything, but I'm still glad they cared enough to talk to me about it :shrug:
> 
> And my iPad is being slow and not loading that quick and my replies are being slow :dohh:

Oh I don't think that people shouldn't be free to ask questions or look for advice on controversial topics. I just think that we should be mindful of other viewpoints and be sure not to turn things into heated debates. I've seen people get carried away on other threads. There is a difference between someone asking 'do you think I should get these vaccines?' and stating that they already got them. Just like if someone were to ask 'what do you think about circumcision?' vs. 'has anyone ever had their baby boy circumcised? my OH and I have decided we want to circumcise our son.' 

Does that make any sense? I guess I just want people to feel supported, is all. I don't think we have to lie about our opinions but we need to know when to draw the line too.


----------



## KalonKiki

MilosMommy7 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> It's okay, it's just that even though I haven't had very many symptoms, I've still been emotional and I've been quick to cry about things and worry about how my baby is doing. This is my first pregnancy, so I don't really know what to expect and I'm just trying to do the best I can to be a good mom and be healthy for my baby. :cry:
> 
> MrsMohr: I guess I would just feel a little less worried about my baby if I had more than just the occasionally sore boobs and increased appetite. I've heard that when your pregnancy is miserable in the first trimester it tends to be a good sign of a healthy pregnancy. Waiting for that appointment at 8 weeks to see how my baby is doing is killing me, I just want to know that everything is alright.
> 
> First and third tri emotions are the worst :argh: hang in there mama :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:
It's good to know that at least my during my second trimester I won't be an emotional train wreck. :haha:


----------



## MrsMohr

liz0012 said:


> hey girls! are any of you starving!! and just tired? I taught today and wanted to nap while reading to the kids, it was embarrassing:) I do not have a thyroid so my doc upped my thyroid meds so I am not sure if that's why I am so hungry. Any advice??

I'm super sleepy, I've been taking two hours naps in the afternoons :dohh: I more hungry than normal but not starving yet :)



Sheffie said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maze said:
> 
> 
> Welcome new mommies and congrats on your BFPs! You will find a lot of women here are here cautiously as well. So we all understand your worries and concerns over the next coming weeks!
> 
> MrsMohr - Your bloat bump is lovely, remember my flat tummy is surgically enhanced. I can't take no credit for it.
> 
> But it sure does look good Maze!
> 
> *I MEAN'T TO TELL YOU GUYS.* In a real small world and unlikely moment, it turns out *VGibs* and I live on the same street! We've never met or anything, it is totally by chance, and we live in a pretty small town so it is kinda straaaange. Have you ever heard of that happening before, discovering someone on your thread is a neighbour?!
> 
> That is absolutely awesome, now you have an October Pumpkin member you can actually hang out with!!! Totally jealous! What are the odds!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I see your in Florida MrsMohr. Me too! where is FL are you?
> 
> So, I'm realizing I'm not nearly as far as most of you guys, lol. I'm not even 4 weeks yet... I'll start posting bump/lack-of-bump pics in a couple days when I actually hit 4 weeks. I'm relatively petite (5'2") but my mom and older sister both gained a *lot* of weight with pregnancy... I'm hoping maybe that gene skipped me. I'm not built like either of them though, so hopefully I'll be lucky, lol.
> 
> Still feeling a little sickly (achy and sore throat) but I'm managing it with Tylenol alright. Thankfully I work from home so I can just chill on the couch most the day :)Click to expand...

I'm in Lakeland, you :) We have like three or four Floridians in this thread now :happydance::happydance: Hey lady i'm 5'2" and 115 pounds and you saw my 4 week bump lol! My mom is two inches taller than me and a medium build (i'm petite) and she was just all belly...she had little skinny arms, legs, and face and she just had this huge beach ball belly lol. 


MilosMommy7 said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> You know what we need guys??!!!!
> 
> 
> THIS:
> 
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
> 
> I don't want those :nope: :rofl:Click to expand...

 What you don't want holly! 



Sheffie said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> You know what we need guys??!!!!
> 
> 
> THIS:
> 
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
> 
> lol, what is *that*?Click to expand...

 It's Holly :) Waaayyy back when the thread was started I was looking for a smiley that was rolling on the ground laughing. I couldn't find one but I found Holly and thought she was hilarious. I put her up and we agreed that whenever someone needed cheering up in the tread or the tension was getting thick that we would use Holly to cheer everyone up. You know you giggled just a little when you saw it ha ha! 



KalonKiki said:


> It's okay, it's just that even though I haven't had very many symptoms, I've still been emotional and I've been quick to cry about things and worry about how my baby is doing. This is my first pregnancy, so I don't really know what to expect and I'm just trying to do the best I can to be a good mom and be healthy for my baby. :cry:
> 
> MrsMohr: I guess I would just feel a little less worried about my baby if I had more than just the occasionally sore boobs and increased appetite. I've heard that when your pregnancy is miserable in the first trimester it tends to be a good sign of a healthy pregnancy. Waiting for that appointment at 8 weeks to see how my baby is doing is killing me, I just want to know that everything is alright.

KalonKiki: You do what YOU think is right for your baby, it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks/says. It's your body and your baby and you get to decide what you do with them. I'm sure you made an educated decision that you thought was the best option. Don't worry about everyone else and what they think...this is all about you and your little bean. People really need to drop it IMO. If they want to debate touchy subjects then they can go and start a debate thread somewhere. There are a lot of first time pregnant girls in this thread and we are ALL in the first trimester and emotional messes right now, the last thing we need is to feel picked on :hugs::hugs:

Where are you located hun? I'm sorry I can't see your location right now. Honestly I don't think the more symptoms you have the better off you are. I'm sure you've heard it before...every pregnancy is different...all women are different. You never know how YOUR body is going to tolerate pregnancy. People aren't made from cookie cutters so while we may have similar symptoms because we are all women, the way our body tolerates and responds to them are going to be different from woman to woman. I've heard woman say that they LOVED to be pregnant, it was the happiest time of their life, they never got morning sickness etc. BUT, I have also heard woman say they couldn't stand being pregnant because they were so miserable the whole time. If you're feeling bad about it, take a pregnancy test....I'm sure seeing those double lines may make you feel better :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Here I'm sending you a :holly: she always puts a smile on my face lol!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Sheffie- I've seen lots of people post about about that commercial and said they cried. But I haven't seen it! What was it about? Lol

Kalon- second tri was always my favorite. Good mixture of feeling pregnant, and feeling normal again after getting past all the first tri nerves, sickness and fatigue :winkwink:

Maze- I understand. I've been in that position before of actually being attacked (naming calling and all). That's when I think the line is being crossed. Maybe I'm the oddball, but I prefer long discussions and debates about things :shrug: and I'm always open to give my opinion, no matter how controversial it is. But that's just the kind of person I am. People are gonna take it or leave it cause its just who I've always been. Not to mention that you can never tell what kind of tone to read it in when you're reading it online :wacko:


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks for all of your support, bump buddies! I feel a lot better and a lot more reassured now. :D :hugs:
I've technically done five pregnancy tests if you count the one at the doctor's office yesterday. All of them have been very dark lines, so that makes me feel better. I'd eventually like to take a digi though just to be able to see it, hehe.


----------



## MrsMohr

KalonKiki said:


> Thanks for all of your support, bump buddies! I feel a lot better and a lot more reassured now. :D :hugs:
> I've technically done five pregnancy tests if you count the one at the doctor's office yesterday. All of them have been very dark lines, so that makes me feel better. I'd eventually like to take a digi though just to be able to see it, hehe.

See honey, what are you worried about :hugs: It's going to be alright!


----------



## KalonKiki

Has anyone else had over attachment to their OH lately? Every time that he gets home I just want to hug and cuddle him the whole rest of the night. :p


----------



## MilosMommy7

KalonKiki said:


> Thanks for all of your support, bump buddies! I feel a lot better and a lot more reassured now. :D :hugs:
> I've technically done five pregnancy tests if you count the one at the doctor's office yesterday. All of them have been very dark lines, so that makes me feel better. I'd eventually like to take a digi though just to be able to see it, hehe.

I've taken like 7 or 8 :blush: I've never done that before, but part of me wasnt convinced the first couple were bfps and not evaps :haha:


----------



## Maze

KalonKiki said:


> Has anyone else had over attachment to their OH lately? Every time that he gets home I just want to hug and cuddle him the whole rest of the night. :p

I definitely do, but it is more because I have two kids to myself all day and am emotional by the time he gets home. So instead of hugs and cuddles it is "THANK GOD YOU ARE BACK, SOPHIE NEEDS HER DIAPER CHANGED AND DOMINIC TIPPED HIS APPLE JUICE ALL OVER THE FLOOR!... I am going to bed."


----------



## Sheffie

MilosMommy7 said:


> Sheffie- I've seen lots of people post about about that commercial and said they cried. But I haven't seen it! What was it about? Lol

You can watch it here :) Sorry ahead of time if it makes you cry ;)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2prAccclXs&noredirect=1




MrsMohr said:


> I'm in Lakeland, you :) We have like three or four Floridians in this thread now :happydance::happydance: Hey lady i'm 5'2" and 115 pounds and you saw my 4 week bump lol! My mom is two inches taller than me and a medium build (i'm petite) and she was just all belly...she had little skinny arms, legs, and face and she just had this huge beach ball belly lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> You know what we need guys??!!!!
> 
> 
> THIS:
> 
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:
> 
> lol, what is *that*?Click to expand...
> 
> It's Holly :) Waaayyy back when the thread was started I was looking for a smiley that was rolling on the ground laughing. I couldn't find one but I found Holly and thought she was hilarious. I put her up and we agreed that whenever someone needed cheering up in the tread or the tension was getting thick that we would use Holly to cheer everyone up. You know you giggled just a little when you saw it ha ha!Click to expand...

I'm in south FL, between Fort Lauderdale and Miami. Just moved down here from TN last summer. My hubby and I just put an offer on a house though! So hoping we get it and can get all settled before the baby :) 

And yes, I for sure giggled!


----------



## Maze

I cried.


----------



## Jaymelynn

liz0012 said:


> hey girls! are any of you starving!! and just tired? I taught today and wanted to nap while reading to the kids, it was embarrassing:) I do not have a thyroid so my doc upped my thyroid meds so I am not sure if that's why I am so hungry. Any advice??

I have been really hungry and tired too. I actually just woke up from a two hour after work nap! I am sorry I have no advice, but to nap if/when you can. I have been stocking up on healthy snacks.


----------



## Sheffie

Maze said:


> I cried.

lol, I warned you! so cute though.


----------



## Maze

Sheffie said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> I cried.
> 
> lol, I warned you! so cute though.Click to expand...

But it was because I was reminded of the fact that I can't drink beer this summer. :cry:


(kidding, mostly.)


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, that was so cute! I didn't cry, but I smiled. :D
By the way MrsMohr, I don't think I answered your question yet. I'm from Springfield, Missouri.


----------



## amurray

I feel much bigger than I look..... haha
 



Attached Files:







4 week+6.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4


----------



## amurray

Maze said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maze said:
> 
> 
> I cried.
> 
> lol, I warned you! so cute though.Click to expand...
> 
> But it was because I was reminded of the fact that I can't drink beer this summer. :cry:
> 
> 
> (kidding, mostly.)Click to expand...

hahah thats hilarious!!


----------



## KalonKiki

What a toned tummy! I'm so jealous. :haha:


----------



## Sheffie

Maze said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maze said:
> 
> 
> I cried.
> 
> lol, I warned you! so cute though.Click to expand...
> 
> But it was because I was reminded of the fact that I can't drink beer this summer. :cry:
> 
> 
> (kidding, mostly.)Click to expand...

:rofl: I know that feeling. As soon as I find out I'm pregnant, all I want is a beer. And I'm not even a big fan of beer... but man I want one.


----------



## Sheffie

amurray said:


> I feel much bigger than I look..... haha

Way to make me feel fat over here, lol.


----------



## KalonKiki

I really like a glass of wine or a vodka drink every once in a while, but this whole month I haven't felt like drinking any alcohol. I do want coffee and soda though and I normally hate soda and I never drink much of anything with caffeine in it. :dohh:


----------



## Maze

amurray said:


> I feel much bigger than I look..... haha


You are so TONED. I was originally just going to write *whistles* but I thought that might be interpreted as creepy. :dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Sheffie said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> Sheffie- I've seen lots of people post about about that commercial and said they cried. But I haven't seen it! What was it about? Lol
> 
> You can watch it here :) Sorry ahead of time if it makes you cry ;)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2prAccclXs&noredirect=1Click to expand...

Yep, totally teared up :cry: lol.


----------



## MilosMommy7

amurray said:


> I feel much bigger than I look..... haha

:shock:
Okay, leave me alone to go eat more chocolate and feel terrible :rofl:


----------



## amurray

Maze said:


> amurray said:
> 
> 
> I feel much bigger than I look..... haha
> 
> 
> You are so TONED. I was originally just going to write *whistles* but I thought that might be interpreted as creepy. :dohh:Click to expand...

you girls are too funny!!! it's just the angle-honestly lol i havent taken working out seriously pretty much since ive been married, and thats been over a year and a half. nothing to be jealous of!!

i wasnt going to do bump pictures but im glad i am now so we can see the progression. as i was taking this picture my husband walked in the bedroom (i thought he was stuck on his tv show?!?!) and started to laugh at me. im like 'you dont understand the girls on the website..........' he thinks im crazy because im pretty much glued to my computer now lol

or maybe its because i text him every other morning to update him that another pregnancy test was positive so im still pregnant:dohh: oh well


----------



## amurray

MilosMommy7 said:


> amurray said:
> 
> 
> I feel much bigger than I look..... haha
> 
> :shock:
> Okay, leave me alone to go eat more chocolate and feel terrible :rofl:Click to expand...

chocolate is my best friend!!! don't feel terrible :) seriously though i am a JUNK food junkie. id really like to eat better but food with fat in it just tastes so much better.


----------



## MilosMommy7

amurray said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amurray said:
> 
> 
> I feel much bigger than I look..... haha
> 
> :shock:
> Okay, leave me alone to go eat more chocolate and feel terrible :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> chocolate is my best friend!!! don't feel terrible :) seriously though i am a JUNK food junkie. id really like to eat better but food with fat in it just tastes so much better.Click to expand...

I love sweets way too much! I had GD with my daughter so I'm gonna try not to give into my cravings :dohh:


----------



## amurray

MilosMommy7 said:


> amurray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amurray said:
> 
> 
> I feel much bigger than I look..... haha
> 
> :shock:
> Okay, leave me alone to go eat more chocolate and feel terrible :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> chocolate is my best friend!!! don't feel terrible :) seriously though i am a JUNK food junkie. id really like to eat better but food with fat in it just tastes so much better.Click to expand...
> 
> I love sweets way too much! I had GD with my daughter so I'm gonna try not to give into my cravings :dohh:Click to expand...

oh wow. does eating too much sugar contribute to GD? how you do deal with that while pregnant?


----------



## Sheffie

amurray said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amurray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amurray said:
> 
> 
> I feel much bigger than I look..... haha
> 
> :shock:
> Okay, leave me alone to go eat more chocolate and feel terrible :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> chocolate is my best friend!!! don't feel terrible :) seriously though i am a JUNK food junkie. id really like to eat better but food with fat in it just tastes so much better.Click to expand...
> 
> I love sweets way too much! I had GD with my daughter so I'm gonna try not to give into my cravings :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow. does eating too much sugar contribute to GD? how you do deal with that while pregnant?Click to expand...

That's a good question. My mom had it when she was pregnant and was recently diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. I think my sister had GD with her two kids as well. What can one do to prevent/help with that?


----------



## KalonKiki

Forgive my ignorance, but what doe GD stand for? I'm also curious as to the best way to prevent it from happening if possible.


----------



## Maze

KalonKiki said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what doe GD stand for? I'm also curious as to the best way to prevent it from happening if possible.


Gestational Diabetes. You'll never forget it once you get your first taste of that horrible orange drink.


----------



## MilosMommy7

I didn't have GD with my son. So it was a complete shock with my daughter. I didn't eat much differently with the two. But I know I was less active since I was pregnant through the winter and didn't get out much (cue the guilty feeling). Some ways to "prevent" it would be to simply exercise as much as possible and limit your carbs and sugars. But, my dietician said that the hormones of the placenta is what plays a big role in your insulin levels. So even the healthiest people can get it. But the healthier you are, the easier it is to control with diet and not need medicine. Luckily I could control mine with diet. But my daughter was measuring small and at the 38+6 growth scan she was only estimating 5lbs and were concerned. Luckily I went into labor that night before they could induce me and she came out 6lbs! So their scans were off on her weight and scared I was doing even more wrong. They kept saying GD babies can get big, but I was having the opposite problem :dohh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Oh and she's still tiny! She's 21m old and only weighs 21lbs. She's just a tiny baby :shrug: they had me on a high protein diet, but it didn't help any. She's got her daddies metabolism :growlmad:


----------



## adawes1

I'm going to the Doctor in the morning for betas. :) My back has been hurting, though. And I've been SO hungry and gassy


----------



## KalonKiki

It's a good thing I haven't eaten any sweets lately then. I probably do need to exercise more though. :dohh:
It's just hard to straddle that line of getting too little exercise and getting to much exercise.


----------



## POSD17

Can't wait to get home from my OH basketball game, yes I'm his cheerleader for the night, and post a bump pic!! Today was a crazy day ladies, I work in real estate, had to be in the office by 2 woke up ate and got in the shower, got half way through the shower and had all my conditioner in my hair, still hadnt soaped up or washed my face and all of the SUDDEN the water turns OFF!!! They were doing work on my st in Hoboken and shut off my whole blocks water without notice.... Needless to say I lost it!! I know I shouldn't have gotten that stressed but I couldn't help it. With my hair in a towel and my body wrapped up in a towel I opened the window and started screaming at the guys working outside to turn back on te water!!!! I told them I am newly pregnant and will eat them alive if this stress does anything to my bean.... Tried to calm down but then they told me the water wasn't going to come back on till 5 when I had a showing scheduled!!! I cried dried my conditioner hair and went into work without makeup on.... Do you think the stress from today could've done anything serious?!?! I feel sick about it now but I just couldn't keep my cool, oh yeah and it's freezing cold and snowing outside here so that didnt make anything better.... Only good thing that happened was my showing which went really well... I hope my client buys the condo! Fingers crossed! Just had to fill you all in on my crazy day.... Have my first doctors appt tomorrow I'll let you all know how it goes!! Anyone with crazy stories please share so I don't feel too nuts..., but seriously turning off the water on a first time pregnant first trimester mommy to be right before work are they kidding me?!?!?


----------



## waiting2012

twinkletoe said:


> Hi girlies......love the bump idea....I don't have anything to show at all yet so not much point in posting but does anyone know if you can post pics from an iPhone as I don't have a computer in the house at the mo!
> 
> Will be so much fun seeing the changes in everyone's lovely tums!! Xx

I have the Samsung Galaxy iii--I didn't think I could upload pics from my phone either--but I saw when I pulled up the site from my phone--I could change it from Mobile View to Desktop.. That allowed me to post pics from my phone because using the internet on my phone--it was treating it as if I was using my computer. You might try that hun and see if it doesn't work for ya.. When I pull up pics to post--it pulls up the screen and to upload I just click on my gallery (pics) in my phone..


----------



## Sheffie

waiting2012 said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies......love the bump idea....I don't have anything to show at all yet so not much point in posting but does anyone know if you can post pics from an iPhone as I don't have a computer in the house at the mo!
> 
> Will be so much fun seeing the changes in everyone's lovely tums!! Xx
> 
> I have the Samsung Galaxy iii--I didn't think I could upload pics from my phone either--but I saw when I pulled up the site from my phone--I could change it from Mobile View to Desktop.. That allowed me to post pics from my phone because using the internet on my phone--it was treating it as if I was using my computer. You might try that hun and see if it doesn't work for ya.. When I pull up pics to post--it pulls up the screen and to upload I just click on my gallery (pics) in my phone..Click to expand...

I have an iPhone and it works just like on the comp. just click the paper clip and it will open another window. From there click "choose file" and it opens your camera roll. Pick your pic and then hit the upload button. Then you can close that window and the pic will be in your post :)


----------



## goddess25

Wow its taken an age to get caught up with everyone..

\Mrs mohr - love the bump pic ideas. I have been notoriously bad with both previous kids having like 1 pic towards the end. planning on doing a progression this time but then it makes me feel guilty for not doing it before. don't have any bump yet to speak of but will post when I do.

maze - love that you have a neighbor on the thread. I want that too. thanks for starting the chat site too that's handy.

just watched the horse advert and it was pretty cheesy but yes I did cry too.

had my midwife appointment today and wasn't very happy with it..they booked a scan for me and its at the end of March, refusing to do one earlier with there being no indication for it. so I either wait or pay for one privately which I cannot imagine being cheap. will repeat my beta on Thursday morning and hope that its doubled..giving myself 3 days.


----------



## Lindss

KalonKiki said:


> Has anyone else had over attachment to their OH lately? Every time that he gets home I just want to hug and cuddle him the whole rest of the night. :p

lol.....I wish! My Hubby is totally annoying me the past week. I know its just emotions and hormones, but the poor guy doesnt get home from work everynight until its almost time to put the kids to bed, and Im tired from being on my own with them ...and he wants to cuddle and hang out....and fool around...and Im like ewwww dont touch me!! I hate that Im being such a bitch, but I literally cant help it.....ugh!:shrug:


----------



## Lindss

I cant take this insomnia thing. Its one thing waking up around 430 am for the day when I go to bed by 830 or 9, but I didnt get to bed til 945 last night, and I woke up at 2am...wide awake. Layed in bed for 45min and there was no way in hell I could fall back asleep. Hubby was coughing and snoring....basicly driving me insane. So here I am, awake at 3am, watching jersey shore reruns....Im so tired, why cant I sleep?!!:dohh:


----------



## twinkletoe

Sheffie said:


> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies......love the bump idea....I don't have anything to show at all yet so not much point in posting but does anyone know if you can post pics from an iPhone as I don't have a computer in the house at the mo!
> 
> Will be so much fun seeing the changes in everyone's lovely tums!! Xx
> 
> I have the Samsung Galaxy iii--I didn't think I could upload pics from my phone either--but I saw when I pulled up the site from my phone--I could change it from Mobile View to Desktop.. That allowed me to post pics from my phone because using the internet on my phone--it was treating it as if I was using my computer. You might try that hun and see if it doesn't work for ya.. When I pull up pics to post--it pulls up the screen and to upload I just click on my gallery (pics) in my phone..Click to expand...
> 
> I have an iPhone and it works just like on the comp. just click the paper clip and it will open another window. From there click "choose file" and it opens your camera roll. Pick your pic and then hit the upload button. Then you can close that window and the pic will be in your post :)Click to expand...

Thanks guys worked it out!! I think I will be able to do it now...... Just need a bump to post now!


----------



## Leanne27

It has taken me ages to read all these posts just from just yesterday! 

I am loving all the bumps pics. I would post one but I DROPPED MY PHONE DOWN THE TOILET yesterday. Lovely I know! Ordered new one, coming tomorrow. 

Maze - Wish I could have a tummy tuck, I can't actually see your picture cos I am at work but I bet you're tummy is gorgeous 'sighs jealously'. 

Loving the bouncing boobies so much!


----------



## Leanne27

6 weeks today! Here is my bloat bump


----------



## Sheffie

Lindss said:


> I cant take this insomnia thing. Its one thing waking up around 430 am for the day when I go to bed by 830 or 9, but I didnt get to bed til 945 last night, and I woke up at 2am...wide awake. Layed in bed for 45min and there was no way in hell I could fall back asleep. Hubby was coughing and snoring....basicly driving me insane. So here I am, awake at 3am, watching jersey shore reruns....Im so tired, why cant I sleep?!!:dohh:

yeah... been up since like 3 here. I did the same thing. Lied there for a while and eventually gave up and am now watching some old stuff on the DVR. Gonna try and get some work done. I figure if I'm up I might as well try to be productive! :p


----------



## VGibs

Maze said:


> *I MEAN'T TO TELL YOU GUYS.* In a real small world and unlikely moment, it turns out *VGibs* and I live on the same street! We've never met or anything, it is totally by chance, and we live in a pretty small town so it is kinda straaaange. Have you ever heard of that happening before, discovering someone on your thread is a neighbour?!


That's me!!!! LOL 




KalonKiki said:


> I feel like a freak. It's my first trimester and I have had no MS what-so-ever and I'm actually bursting with energy. I actually have more energy now than I did pre-pregnancy. I'm like a poster child for unrealistically pleasant pregnancy. =/

Honey, wait for week 6-8. That's when the placenta kicks in and MS REALLY ramps up.



Sheffie said:


> speaking of emotions, did anyone else cry like a baby at that Budweiser Clydesdale commercial during the super bowl? I'm a horse girl anyway, but yeah, that def made me cry. As did like 4 other *commercials*... oye.

I liked the one with the donkey. Considering I have a clyde and a mini donkey...I laughed my head off LOL My lil Charlotte would be bossing those big boys around all over the place! 



KalonKiki said:


> Has anyone else had over attachment to their OH lately? Every time that he gets home I just want to hug and cuddle him the whole rest of the night. :p

Ya I'm too old for affection LOL I'm more like "HEY finish the dishes!" 



Maze said:


> I definitely do, but it is more because I have two kids to myself all day and am emotional by the time he gets home. So instead of hugs and cuddles it is "THANK GOD YOU ARE BACK, SOPHIE NEEDS HER DIAPER CHANGED AND DOMINIC TIPPED HIS APPLE JUICE ALL OVER THE FLOOR!... I am going to bed."

BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :haha:

AFM....I ended up telling my mom last night I was going to try and wait till her birthday on the 24th but she knew something was up. So now I am just keeping quiet from my 10 year old. I see my midwife tonight thank God. I LOVE my midwife. My Dr is a useless old cow who thinks that I should loose a million pounds and that it will solve world peace or something. She's really a terrible doctor.


----------



## MrsMohr

Sheffie said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> Sheffie- I've seen lots of people post about about that commercial and said they cried. But I haven't seen it! What was it about? Lol
> 
> You can watch it here :) Sorry ahead of time if it makes you cry ;)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2prAccclXs&noredirect=1
> 
> I teared up...such a sweet commercial. I can't believe he sold his horse in the first place though lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> I'm in Lakeland, you :) We have like three or four Floridians in this thread now :happydance::happydance: Hey lady i'm 5'2" and 115 pounds and you saw my 4 week bump lol! My mom is two inches taller than me and a medium build (i'm petite) and she was just all belly...she had little skinny arms, legs, and face and she just had this huge beach ball belly lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> You know what we need guys??!!!!
> 
> 
> THIS:
> 
> :holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:Click to expand...
> 
> lol, what is *that*?Click to expand...
> 
> It's Holly :) Waaayyy back when the thread was started I was looking for a smiley that was rolling on the ground laughing. I couldn't find one but I found Holly and thought she was hilarious. I put her up and we agreed that whenever someone needed cheering up in the tread or the tension was getting thick that we would use Holly to cheer everyone up. You know you giggled just a little when you saw it ha ha!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in south FL, between Fort Lauderdale and Miami. Just moved down here from TN last summer. My hubby and I just put an offer on a house though! So hoping we get it and can get all settled before the baby :)
> 
> And yes, I for sure giggled!Click to expand...

How do you like Florida so far? My hubs and I moved here a little over three years ago from Ohio and we just love it :) No more snow for us EVER right lol! We purchased our house about two years ago, we love owning our own home. Good luck on the house hun! 



KalonKiki said:


> Aww, that was so cute! I didn't cry, but I smiled. :D
> By the way MrsMohr, I don't think I answered your question yet. I'm from Springfield, Missouri.

Ok I just wanted to see if you were in the U.S. or not, I thought you were. You could always call your doctor and ask them to do blood work if you're still nervous. That's what I did, results today :happydance:



amurray said:


> I feel much bigger than I look..... haha




KalonKiki said:


> I really like a glass of wine or a vodka drink every once in a while, but this whole month I haven't felt like drinking any alcohol. I do want coffee and soda though and I normally hate soda and I never drink much of anything with caffeine in it. :dohh:

I really like to have a glass of wine here and there, I still have a half of bottle in the fridge that I didn't get to finish before my BFP!



amurray said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amurray said:
> 
> 
> I feel much bigger than I look..... haha
> 
> 
> You are so TONED. I was originally just going to write *whistles* but I thought that might be interpreted as creepy. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> you girls are too funny!!! it's just the angle-honestly lol i havent taken working out seriously pretty much since ive been married, and thats been over a year and a half. nothing to be jealous of!!
> 
> i wasnt going to do bump pictures but im glad i am now so we can see the progression. as i was taking this picture my husband walked in the bedroom (i thought he was stuck on his tv show?!?!) and started to laugh at me. im like 'you dont understand the girls on the website..........' he thinks im crazy because im pretty much glued to my computer now lol
> 
> or maybe its because i text him every other morning to update him that another pregnancy test was positive so im still pregnant:dohh: oh wellClick to expand...

Lol that's too funny, I keep my pregnancy testing a secret ha ha! I don't want my hubs to think i'm crazier than he already does :dohh: 

And, I'm always super attached to my husband even when I'm not pregnant. I can say that being pregnant just makes me adore him even more though...which I didn't think was possible until I saw that BFP :)



POSD17 said:


> Can't wait to get home from my OH basketball game, yes I'm his cheerleader for the night, and post a bump pic!! Today was a crazy day ladies, I work in real estate, had to be in the office by 2 woke up ate and got in the shower, got half way through the shower and had all my conditioner in my hair, still hadnt soaped up or washed my face and all of the SUDDEN the water turns OFF!!! They were doing work on my st in Hoboken and shut off my whole blocks water without notice.... Needless to say I lost it!! I know I shouldn't have gotten that stressed but I couldn't help it. With my hair in a towel and my body wrapped up in a towel I opened the window and started screaming at the guys working outside to turn back on te water!!!! I told them I am newly pregnant and will eat them alive if this stress does anything to my bean.... Tried to calm down but then they told me the water wasn't going to come back on till 5 when I had a showing scheduled!!! I cried dried my conditioner hair and went into work without makeup on.... Do you think the stress from today could've done anything serious?!?! I feel sick about it now but I just couldn't keep my cool, oh yeah and it's freezing cold and snowing outside here so that didnt make anything better.... Only good thing that happened was my showing which went really well... I hope my client buys the condo! Fingers crossed! Just had to fill you all in on my crazy day.... Have my first doctors appt tomorrow I'll let you all know how it goes!! Anyone with crazy stories please share so I don't feel too nuts..., but seriously turning off the water on a first time pregnant first trimester mommy to be right before work are they kidding me?!?!?

Can't wait to see your bump! I would have been just as mad as you if they turned my water off like that lol! Of course it was right after you had conditioner in your hair :dohh:



goddess25 said:


> Wow its taken an age to get caught up with everyone..
> 
> \Mrs mohr - love the bump pic ideas. I have been notoriously bad with both previous kids having like 1 pic towards the end. planning on doing a progression this time but then it makes me feel guilty for not doing it before. don't have any bump yet to speak of but will post when I do.
> 
> maze - love that you have a neighbor on the thread. I want that too. thanks for starting the chat site too that's handy.
> 
> just watched the horse advert and it was pretty cheesy but yes I did cry too.
> 
> had my midwife appointment today and wasn't very happy with it..they booked a scan for me and its at the end of March, refusing to do one earlier with there being no indication for it. so I either wait or pay for one privately which I cannot imagine being cheap. will repeat my beta on Thursday morning and hope that its doubled..giving myself 3 days.




Leanne27 said:


> 6 weeks today! Here is my bloat bump
> View attachment 562689

Cute bump! Thanks for sharing...I can't wait to see everyone grow!


----------



## MrsMohr

Woo Hoo I see i'm not the only one awake! Maze set up a chat for all of us on chatzy...the link is on the first page if you ladies want to chat it up right now lol!


----------



## Maze

POSD17 said:


> Can't wait to get home from my OH basketball game, yes I'm his cheerleader for the night, and post a bump pic!! Today was a crazy day ladies, I work in real estate, had to be in the office by 2 woke up ate and got in the shower, got half way through the shower and had all my conditioner in my hair, still hadnt soaped up or washed my face and all of the SUDDEN the water turns OFF!!! They were doing work on my st in Hoboken and shut off my whole blocks water without notice.... Needless to say I lost it!! I know I shouldn't have gotten that stressed but I couldn't help it. With my hair in a towel and my body wrapped up in a towel I opened the window and started screaming at the guys working outside to turn back on te water!!!! I told them I am newly pregnant and will eat them alive if this stress does anything to my bean.... Tried to calm down but then they told me the water wasn't going to come back on till 5 when I had a showing scheduled!!! I cried dried my conditioner hair and went into work without makeup on.... Do you think the stress from today could've done anything serious?!?! I feel sick about it now but I just couldn't keep my cool, oh yeah and it's freezing cold and snowing outside here so that didnt make anything better.... Only good thing that happened was my showing which went really well... I hope my client buys the condo! Fingers crossed! Just had to fill you all in on my crazy day.... Have my first doctors appt tomorrow I'll let you all know how it goes!! Anyone with crazy stories please share so I don't feel too nuts..., but seriously turning off the water on a first time pregnant first trimester mommy to be right before work are they kidding me?!?!?


*HUGS* You poor thing! The fates do seem to test us when we're at our most emotional. I worked in real estate once upon a time so I know how stressful that can be! I couldn't imagine doing it while preggos.


----------



## Maze

Leanne27 said:


> It has taken me ages to read all these posts just from just yesterday!
> 
> I am loving all the bumps pics. I would post one but I DROPPED MY PHONE DOWN THE TOILET yesterday. Lovely I know! Ordered new one, coming tomorrow.
> 
> Maze - Wish I could have a tummy tuck, I can't actually see your picture cos I am at work but I bet you're tummy is gorgeous 'sighs jealously'.
> 
> Loving the bouncing boobies so much!

I got one because at the time I was working with _hollywood,_ and felt compelled to look as perfect as possible because they are judgers. People in the film industry are the worst. Plus after my first c-section I had this horrible hang of skin that no amount of dieting would make go away, because it was skin...obviously. 

You look lovely though! I wouldn't glance your way and think, oooooh boy that girl needs some snip snip tuck tuck if you get my drift. (Not that I would to anyone, but you know, if I were a hollywood judger.)


----------



## MilosMommy7

Gonna catch up after taking my DS to school. But omg. This insomnia is kicking my butt! I was up until 1am. Then had to wake up at 5 to get OH up for work. Then I don't fall back asleep until 6, and my son wakes up at 6:30. At which point I don't wanna wake up :hissy:


----------



## Lindss

So I came to the clinic this am to get blood work done, but first I had to c a random Dr to get the requisition. I told him about the spotting brown for a few days, and I'm getting an ultrasound..... in like an hr. I'm just waiting! Solo excited/nervous/ scared to death dome things wrong


----------



## amurray

didnt sleep at alllllllllll last night.


gonna be a long day at the office ladies :(


----------



## MrsMohr

Lindss said:


> So I came to the clinic this am to get blood work done, but first I had to c a random Dr to get the requisition. I told him about the spotting brown for a few days, and I'm getting an ultrasound..... in like an hr. I'm just waiting! Solo excited/nervous/ scared to death dome things wrong

Woo hoo Fx-ed that everything is great! Let us know how it goes!!!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

I think spotting in early pregnancy is supposed to be very common, Lindss. I wouldn't worry too much unless it turns orange or bright red and gets heavier. :hugs:
It's still exciting to get to have an ultrasound done though. :D


----------



## MilosMommy7

lindss- im the same with OH. monday i was feeling irritated all day. as soon as he got home i went to hide in our bedroom because i knew i'd be snappy. then he got an attitude with me for trying to hide :dohh: i told him to choose being around me while im irritated, or leave me alone :haha:

leanne- cute bloat :baby:

mrsmohr- yeah, rub it in my face with the no snow :grr: its been snowing lately, but hopefully gonna warm up to around 43 early next week :dance: hopefully this snow will stay gone until spring :rofl:

amurray- hope today doesnt drag too long for you :hugs:

what has everyone been dreaming about? so far my dreams have been about getting drunk, doing a line of coke, a friend of mine getting her bfp, and last night i dreamt that i was walking around a bunch of dead, chopped up deer. and i was crying because it made me sad to see them all dead :dohh:


----------



## KalonKiki

I actually haven't had any weird dreams since my :bfp:. I don't tend to dream much though as I normally only get about two or three hours of deep sleep and the rest is just conscious resting. We have had virtually no snow this year, which has been disappointing because it's been so cold! If I'm going to live somewhere cold in the winter then I at least want snow. :p


----------



## twinkletoe

I keep dreaming that I go for my first scan and I think I see 2 sacs and before I get to ask the doctor if its twins I wake up!! I knows dreams aren't reality but it is making me have twins in my head! I can't imagine!! I dreamt that I got my BFP the night before I got my BFP too!! :-/ xx


----------



## Lindss

Thanks for all of the support ladies!! :flower:
Well the dr did an internal exam first to check for bleeding, and he didnt see any at all, so thats good. He said its prob just old blood then mixing w my cm. I waited for an hr and a half for the ultrasound, and had to leave because they said it was still going to be another hr wait at least ( hubby and I only have 1 vehicle so he was stuck at home waiting to go to work til I got home, and he was so late ), so I booked an apt for the scan for tomorow at noon......at least Ill just be in and out and wont have to wait tomorow.
I also got blood work done, and go back again fri for more bloodwork!
Why cant it just hurry up and be tomorow?!!


----------



## Hopenow

I had my first beta HCG done on monday (4 wks 0 days): 262.2
I will be getting a repeat test tomorrow! Should I ask for a progesterone count? I noticed some ladies had that checked as well?


----------



## amurray

Lindss said:


> Thanks for all of the support ladies!! :flower:
> Well the dr did an internal exam first to check for bleeding, and he didnt see any at all, so thats good. He said its prob just old blood then mixing w my cm. I waited for an hr and a half for the ultrasound, and had to leave because they said it was still going to be another hr wait at least ( hubby and I only have 1 vehicle so he was stuck at home waiting to go to work til I got home, and he was so late ), so I booked an apt for the scan for tomorow at noon......at least Ill just be in and out and wont have to wait tomorow.
> I also got blood work done, and go back again fri for more bloodwork!
> Why cant it just hurry up and be tomorow?!!

i am hoping for an early scan tomorrow too!!! hope we both get good news :) the wait is killing me-impatience is one of my faults lol


----------



## MilosMommy7

kalon- i dream a lot. almost every night :shrug: my brain is way too active. lol. i dont even have to be in deep sleep for a dream. sometimes i have them between snooze buttons.

twinkle- i got a bfn at 8dpo. and that night i had a dream i got a bfp on the same test (peed on the same test twice) lol. that was the only dream i had about getting a bfp. i got mine at 11dpo.

lindss- sorry you were waiting so long! keep yourself busy all evening :thumbup:


----------



## DHBH0930

Hello ladies!!

I hope you are all doing well! I'd love to join this thread, I just got my BFP a couple days ago! :happydance: I am on :cloud9: but also in denial at the same time, it doesn't feel real yet, especially since I really haven't had any symptoms. My 1st appt is on Feb-18 to confirm the pregnancy and then they will schedule me for my 1st ultra sound at the end of March :happydance: FX as long as all goes well and this bean is sticky :baby:

My due date is currently October 15, according to my last period date. I will update you if that changes after either appt.

I'm super shocked that we got it on only our 2nd try! I O late in a short cycle so I was so certain I was going to have issues with a super short LP. Guess not! :happydance:


----------



## amurray

DHBH0930 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> I hope you are all doing well! I'd love to join this thread, I just got my BFP a couple days ago! :happydance: I am on :cloud9: but also in denial at the same time, it doesn't feel real yet, especially since I really haven't had any symptoms. My 1st appt is on Feb-18 to confirm the pregnancy and then they will schedule me for my 1st ultra sound at the end of March :happydance: FX as long as all goes well and this bean is sticky :baby:
> 
> My due date is currently October 15, according to my last period date. I will update you if that changes after either appt.
> 
> I'm super shocked that we got it on only our 2nd try! I O late in a short cycle so I was so certain I was going to have issues with a super short LP. Guess not! :happydance:

congrats!!


----------



## goddess25

exciting


----------



## SlimBrit

I don't know if I mentioned this, but my first pregnancy-related appointment is on the 19th. It's a Prenatal Fitness class that the Air Force makes us active duty women take. I'm so excited!!! Not sure if that's front page worthy, but thought I'd share. :)


Ladies, I'm hoping you can lay some knowledge on me. For the past 3 days, I've been having really painful #2 with rectal bleeding. I'm reeeeeeally concerned. DH Googled it and said it's not hemorrhoids because it doesn't hurt when I'm not pooping, but I think the bleeding/pain is indicative of something serious. Have any of you had this/know what it is?


----------



## MrsMohr

SlimBrit said:


> I don't know if I mentioned this, but my first pregnancy-related appointment is on the 19th. It's a Prenatal Fitness class that the Air Force makes us active duty women take. I'm so excited!!! Not sure if that's front page worthy, but thought I'd share. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm hoping you can lay some knowledge on me. For the past 3 days, I've been having really painful #2 with rectal bleeding. I'm reeeeeeally concerned. DH Googled it and said it's not hemorrhoids because it doesn't hurt when I'm not pooping, but I think the bleeding/pain is indicative of something serious. Have any of you had this/know what it is?

Is your stool super hard? Like constipated hard? If your stool is hard it can cause little abrasions on your anus from pushing it out which can cause rectal bleeding.


----------



## KalonKiki

I have actually had rectal bleeding without pain before. My doctor couldn't figure out what was wrong and suggested the possibility of IBS. It could also be due to a fissure, or tear in the rectum (I've had plenty of those, and man do they make it painful to go #2).


----------



## MrsMohr

Lindss: OMG i'm so bummed out FOR you girl! I can't believe you waited all of that time and didn't have your ultrasound :( You must have been so disappointed, I know I am lol! I'm still waiting for the results of my blood work if that makes you feel better! Good luck tomorrow!

To all the new ladies in the thread: Congrats on your BFP's and welcome!


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope you get to actually have your ultrasound soon, Lindss, sorry you had to wait all that time only to never get it. :hugs:

I can see that you're graduating up to the apple seed tomorrow, MrsMohr. :winkwink:


----------



## Sheffie

SlimBrit said:


> I don't know if I mentioned this, but my first pregnancy-related appointment is on the 19th. It's a Prenatal Fitness class that the Air Force makes us active duty women take. I'm so excited!!! Not sure if that's front page worthy, but thought I'd share. :)
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm hoping you can lay some knowledge on me. For the past 3 days, I've been having really painful #2 with rectal bleeding. I'm reeeeeeally concerned. DH Googled it and said it's not hemorrhoids because it doesn't hurt when I'm not pooping, but I think the bleeding/pain is indicative of something serious. Have any of you had this/know what it is?

I know this sounds gross and all, but could it be do to particularly hard or firm poo? I know that if its not soft enough it can be very painful to go and also cause tearing around the anus (hence the blood). It would only cause the pain while going. Is the blood bright red or dark? The brighter the blood the closer to the exit its coming from. You may want to try something to soften the stool. Pregnancy can screw with your digestion for sure.


----------



## MrsMohr

KalonKiki said:


> I hope you get to actually have your ultrasound soon, Lindss, sorry you had to wait all that time only to never get it. :hugs:
> 
> I can see that you're graduating up to the apple seed tomorrow, MrsMohr. :winkwink:

Wooooo hooooooo!!! But I'm still a stupid seed...I want to be whole fruit and i'm going to whine until I get there lol!!!


----------



## Sheffie

AFM, I haven't set up my first OB visit yet. I had a BFP in December and immediately went it to get it confirmed. They said they would only call if there was a prob with the blood work. And of course, 2 days later I got a call (they left a voicemail at 5 o'clock where I couldn't call back until the next day! It was torture). They said my hcg was only 24 (this was like 4 days after getting my hpt bfp). I got my period like 2 days later. This time I am trying to wait to go in until I know its sticking. That whole process was way to much stress/torture.


----------



## KalonKiki

:hugs: I'm sorry about your chemical in December, Sheffie. I hope this one is sticky for you. Have you actually missed your period yet or did you take an early HTP? Once you actually miss your period I think the risk of a chemical is pretty much null, which is why most doctors hate early pregnancy tests and try to advise women not to take a test until their missed period. I know it's hard to wait to test though, I was probably only able to wait until two days after my missed AF only because I really did not expect to be pregnant and had no idea that I was in a 2WW.


----------



## SlimBrit

MrsMohr said:


> SlimBrit said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned this, but my first pregnancy-related appointment is on the 19th. It's a Prenatal Fitness class that the Air Force makes us active duty women take. I'm so excited!!! Not sure if that's front page worthy, but thought I'd share. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm hoping you can lay some knowledge on me. For the past 3 days, I've been having really painful #2 with rectal bleeding. I'm reeeeeeally concerned. DH Googled it and said it's not hemorrhoids because it doesn't hurt when I'm not pooping, but I think the bleeding/pain is indicative of something serious. Have any of you had this/know what it is?
> 
> Is your stool super hard? Like constipated hard? If your stool is hard it can cause little abrasions on your anus from pushing it out which can cause rectal bleeding.Click to expand...


I can't remember if it was hard, but I remember being constipated for a couple days. I had no idea pregnancy would cause something like this so early!



KalonKiki said:


> I have actually had rectal bleeding without pain before. My doctor couldn't figure out what was wrong and suggested the possibility of IBS. It could also be due to a fissure, or tear in the rectum (I've had plenty of those, and man do they make it painful to go #2).

I hope it's not IBS! A fissure/tear sounds like what it could be. I've never had this happen before, I didn't even really know you could tear your anus.




Sheffie said:


> I know this sounds gross and all, but could it be do to particularly hard or firm poo? I know that if its not soft enough it can be very painful to go and also cause tearing around the anus (hence the blood). It would only cause the pain while going. Is the blood bright red or dark? The brighter the blood the closer to the exit its coming from. You may want to try something to soften the stool. Pregnancy can screw with your digestion for sure.


I think you're right. The blood was bright red and was enough that went into the toilet before I could even wipe. If there's anything natural I can take, I'm all for it. I really REALLY want to avoid taking medication as much as possible. If nothing else, the pain and blood are significantly less than they were the first day. I hope it means it's healing on it's own. Thank you for the knowledge, Sheffie!


----------



## KalonKiki

If it hurts the most once you get to a certain spot in the anus when you're going poop, it's probably a fissure caused by constipation. As far as I know, there is nothing that you can really do but let it heal on its own, but fortunately it only takes about a few days to heal.
Also lots of prenatal vitamins have a stool softener in them to help with constipation. You might look into getting a brand that does.


----------



## MrsMohr

SlimBrit: As soon as your body starts throwing HCG hormones, your digestion instantly slows your digestion down so your body can absorb the most nutrients from what you eat as it can. This can cause bloating and constipation. If you're taking prenatal vitamins, those can constipate you as well. Make sure you are getting extra fiber in your diet to help offset this. It sounds like you must have had a hard poo that put a little tear in your anus. It's not heavy bleeding is it? 


EVERYONE: I got my blood test results JUST NOW: 4,859 :happydance::happydance: I have an ultrasound on Friday at 12:45!!! AAANNDDD I still get to keep my February 20th appointment to make sure my baby has a normal healthy heart....as he is currently like the tin man...no heart lol!


----------



## Sheffie

KalonKiki said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry about your chemical in December, Sheffie. I hope this one is sticky for you. Have you actually missed your period yet or did you take an early HTP? Once you actually miss your period I think the risk of a chemical is pretty much null, which is why most doctors hate early pregnancy tests and try to advise women not to take a test until their missed period. I know it's hard to wait to test though, I was probably only able to wait until two days after my missed AF only because I really did not expect to be pregnant and had no idea that I was in a 2WW.

I did take an early HPT (I'm about as impatient as a person can get :p). However last time AF came a week late. I didn't go into the doc until after I'd missed it. I'm only assuming it was a chemical. No other problems seemed to happen and I'd only known for a week or so. I'll feel a ton better about this one if I can get a *strong* line on an HPT and know I've gotten to 5 weeks at least. I have a better feeling about this one though :)


----------



## Mummabee

DHBH0930 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> I hope you are all doing well! I'd love to join this thread, I just got my BFP a couple days ago! :happydance: I am on :cloud9: but also in denial at the same time, it doesn't feel real yet, especially since I really haven't had any symptoms. My 1st appt is on Feb-18 to confirm the pregnancy and then they will schedule me for my 1st ultra sound at the end of March :happydance: FX as long as all goes well and this bean is sticky :baby:
> 
> My due date is currently October 15, according to my last period date. I will update you if that changes after either appt.
> 
> I'm super shocked that we got it on only our 2nd try! I O late in a short cycle so I was so certain I was going to have issues with a super short LP. Guess not! :happydance:

Hey! We were thread buddies in our feb testing thread!! Congratulations!!!! That's amazing!! And we are due same day!! Hehe!! Doesn't feel real for me yet either but hubby n I went to the dr last night for bloods and urine test get results on fri, exciting! Didn't care much for the blood test, that was a bit ouchie :growlmad: but so worth what are getting at the end :cloud9::baby:


----------



## VGibs

Black licorice really helps with constipation. But not a lot of it...or you will REALLY regret it. I had a fissure with my 10 yr old, and it stayed with me for the whole bloody pregnancy! GRRRR It healed eventually.


----------



## Sheffie

SlimBrit said:


> I think you're right. The blood was bright red and was enough that went into the toilet before I could even wipe. If there's anything natural I can take, I'm all for it. I really REALLY want to avoid taking medication as much as possible. If nothing else, the pain and blood are significantly less than they were the first day. I hope it means it's healing on it's own. Thank you for the knowledge, Sheffie!

This article might help with natural remedies :)

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/eating-well/week-10/smooth-moves.aspx


----------



## KalonKiki

Sheffie: I have a good feeling that this bean is sticky for you as well. :winkwink:

I wish my doctor would have given me a blood test so that I could see what my levels were like, but my clinic keeps trying to get me to go to a different place for a blood test since it would be cheaper than doing it there with my insurance. I'll have to call them and get the list of places I can go for that. :p


----------



## Lostunicorn

Kalonkiki and Sheffield: praying for a sticky bean for you both.

Healthcare is so different in the UK, no hormone levels or scans before 12 weeks! I've done 3 home tests and went to the Drs today where she just advices on folio acid and said book an appointment for midwife in 3-5 weeks!!! 

I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow and have nausea already!


----------



## KalonKiki

I have an appointment tomorrow at 1:30 pm for a blood test! :happydance:
I can't wait to get the results back once I get it done. About how long does it take to get the results?

That's crazy, LostUnicorn! I would die if I had to wait until 12 weeks to hear about how my baby is doing at all. I'm praying for a sticky bean for you and everyone else in here, too. <3


----------



## callmemaybbby

I'm going in for my first doctors appointment on Monday with an np. I'm going to tell them I don't know exactly how far along I am and that I have a family history of miscarriage and see if that helps me get an ultrasound :)


----------



## Lostunicorn

Kalonkiki, Thanks honey, have to say it's tempting to pay for early scans. Over here unless there's a problem or you're under consultant care you only get 2 scans the whole 40 weeks (@ 12 and 20 weeks). How many scans can you have? x


----------



## DHBH0930

Mummabee said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> 
> I hope you are all doing well! I'd love to join this thread, I just got my BFP a couple days ago! :happydance: I am on :cloud9: but also in denial at the same time, it doesn't feel real yet, especially since I really haven't had any symptoms. My 1st appt is on Feb-18 to confirm the pregnancy and then they will schedule me for my 1st ultra sound at the end of March :happydance: FX as long as all goes well and this bean is sticky :baby:
> 
> My due date is currently October 15, according to my last period date. I will update you if that changes after either appt.
> 
> I'm super shocked that we got it on only our 2nd try! I O late in a short cycle so I was so certain I was going to have issues with a super short LP. Guess not! :happydance:
> 
> Hey! We were thread buddies in our feb testing thread!! Congratulations!!!! That's amazing!! And we are due same day!! Hehe!! Doesn't feel real for me yet either but hubby n I went to the dr last night for bloods and urine test get results on fri, exciting! Didn't care much for the blood test, that was a bit ouchie :growlmad: but so worth what are getting at the end :cloud9::baby:Click to expand...

Thanks! GL I hope your results come back great! I have to wait till the 18th for my blood test, boooo... That's going to feel like forever!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm honestly not sure how many we get here, this is my first pregnancy. I've known people that got only one scan, some that got 2 or 3, and even some that got more than that. I think it varies depending on the person, the doctor, and which insurance you're with.


----------



## twinkletoe

MrsMohr said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get to actually have your ultrasound soon, Lindss, sorry you had to wait all that time only to never get it. :hugs:
> 
> I can see that you're graduating up to the apple seed tomorrow, MrsMohr. :winkwink:
> 
> Wooooo hooooooo!!! But I'm still a stupid seed...I want to be whole fruit and i'm going to whine until I get there lol!!!Click to expand...

I know I feel the same but at least we are a bigger seed tomorrow!!! Can actually see it and hold it!! I will take any graduation! ;-)


----------



## liz0012

KalonKiki said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow at 1:30 pm for a blood test! :happydance:
> I can't wait to get the results back once I get it done. About how long does it take to get the results?
> 
> That's crazy, LostUnicorn! I would die if I had to wait until 12 weeks to hear about how my baby is doing at all. I'm praying for a sticky bean for you and everyone else in here, too. <3

Good luck! I got my results in an hour! then I went back a 1.5 days later to take blood again to make sure the hcg was doubling.


----------



## KalonKiki

I think I'm going to delete this account and make a new one for a fresh start. Funny how when you're WTT, everyone is supportive and great, but as soon as you get pregnant, your WTT group just tosses you out as if they never knew and liked for months. I just can't handle the rejection from my old friends anymore. I'll let you all know when I get back in here on a different account.


----------



## Maze

MrsMohr said:


> EVERYONE: I got my blood test results JUST NOW: 4,859 :happydance::happydance: I have an ultrasound on Friday at 12:45!!! AAANNDDD I still get to keep my February 20th appointment to make sure my baby has a normal healthy heart....as he is currently like the tin man...no heart lol!

OOOOOOOOOH! I am so happy for you! With numbers like that they probably aren't too concerned! Tis fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## Maze

KalonKiki said:


> I think I'm going to delete this account and make a new one for a fresh start. Funny how when you're WTT, everyone is supportive and great, but as soon as you get pregnant, your WTT group just tosses you out as if they never knew and liked for months. I just can't handle the rejection from my old friends anymore. I'll let you all know when I get back in here on a different account.

Be sure to keep us updated with your new account if you make one! :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, never mind, you apparently can't delete your account, you can only request that it be deactivated and when you have to go through that much trouble, it's simply not worth it.
Looks like no fresh start for me, but oh well, I suppose I'll get over it.


----------



## crazae4u

MrsMohr said:


> EVERYONE: I got my blood test results JUST NOW: 4,859 :happydance::happydance: I have an ultrasound on Friday at 12:45!!! AAANNDDD I still get to keep my February 20th appointment to make sure my baby has a normal healthy heart....as he is currently like the tin man...no heart lol!

Great numbers MrsMohr, totally envious! Now I want to get my blood drawn again, lol. It's alright, I'm holding out to my ultrasound next week by taking my straggler pregnancy test I have laying around :blush:


----------



## crazae4u

I'm curious, is anyone planning not to find out the gender of their pumpkin? I know that's a ways off but I've been trying to focus on upcoming things instead of worrying about possible m/cing. I'm thinking I'm team yellow but haven't decided yet. I'm debating it as a way to hopefully avoid over dosing on pink/blue (which I know we will do) but I'm also wanting to plan and don't want a ton of yellow and green items either. The thought of hubby telling me if it's a girl or boy makes me want to cry (could be the hormones!) Anyone choose to be surprised and find it more difficult?


----------



## Sheffie

crazae4u said:


> I'm curious, is anyone planning not to find out the gender of their pumpkin? I know that's a ways off but I've been trying to focus on upcoming things instead of worrying about possible m/cing. I'm thinking I'm team yellow but haven't decided yet. I'm debating it as a way to hopefully avoid over dosing on pink/blue (which I know we will do) but I'm also wanting to plan and don't want a ton of yellow and green items either. The thought of hubby telling me if it's a girl or boy makes me want to cry (could be the hormones!) Anyone choose to be surprised and find it more difficult?

This is my first, but I know that I for sure want to know asap! I'm ridiculously impatient and curious about things. It would kill me to not know when I could. I'm also a crazy shopaholic :p I will be wanting to buy tiny clothes and toys and everything else. I also kind of hate yellow, lol. I might paint the nursery green regardless though, just cause I like the color haha.


----------



## KalonKiki

I plan to find out. I applaud the strength and patience of any woman that stays team yellow throughout her pregnancy, I'm just too curious and excited to know these things to wait until the baby is born. :haha:


----------



## Maze

crazae4u said:


> I'm curious, is anyone planning not to find out the gender of their pumpkin? I know that's a ways off but I've been trying to focus on upcoming things instead of worrying about possible m/cing. I'm thinking I'm team yellow but haven't decided yet. I'm debating it as a way to hopefully avoid over dosing on pink/blue (which I know we will do) but I'm also wanting to plan and don't want a ton of yellow and green items either. The thought of hubby telling me if it's a girl or boy makes me want to cry (could be the hormones!) Anyone choose to be surprised and find it more difficult?

Definitely not finding out this time! It will be hard, but it is my last chance for a birth surprise!


----------



## liz0012

I want to find out asap! I can't wait to shop! When re all of you starting baby shopping??


----------



## MilosMommy7

Maze said:


> crazae4u said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious, is anyone planning not to find out the gender of their pumpkin? I know that's a ways off but I've been trying to focus on upcoming things instead of worrying about possible m/cing. I'm thinking I'm team yellow but haven't decided yet. I'm debating it as a way to hopefully avoid over dosing on pink/blue (which I know we will do) but I'm also wanting to plan and don't want a ton of yellow and green items either. The thought of hubby telling me if it's a girl or boy makes me want to cry (could be the hormones!) Anyone choose to be surprised and find it more difficult?
> 
> Definitely not finding out this time! It will be hard, but it is my last chance for a birth surprise!Click to expand...

What she said. Lol. It'll be my last chance to try and keep it a surprise. I'm very impatient too. So I'm gonna do those pee tests you buy at the store. Just to do it for fun and see what it says :D


----------



## MilosMommy7

I need a bump buddy :( the two people with my due date aren't active in the thread :cry:


----------



## tx614

liz0012 said:


> I want to find out asap! I can't wait to shop! When re all of you starting baby shopping??

I am going to start shopping for bedding and nursery stuff right after I find out the gender. I already may have started to shop for a few clothes :blush:only ones on sale of course!!!


----------



## SlimBrit

crazae4u said:


> I'm curious, is anyone planning not to find out the gender of their pumpkin? I know that's a ways off but I've been trying to focus on upcoming things instead of worrying about possible m/cing. I'm thinking I'm team yellow but haven't decided yet. I'm debating it as a way to hopefully avoid over dosing on pink/blue (which I know we will do) but I'm also wanting to plan and don't want a ton of yellow and green items either. The thought of hubby telling me if it's a girl or boy makes me want to cry (could be the hormones!) Anyone choose to be surprised and find it more difficult?


We're definitely finding out. We were devastated when we lost our son the day we were supposed to find out his gender. This time, we're hoping and praying we'll get wayyyy past that point. :)



MilosMommy7 said:


> I need a bump buddy :( the two people with my due date aren't active in the thread :cry:


I'll be your buddy! You're only 3 days ahead of me. How's the little seed treating you these days?




tx614 said:


> liz0012 said:
> 
> 
> I want to find out asap! I can't wait to shop! When re all of you starting baby shopping??
> 
> I am going to start shopping for bedding and nursery stuff right after I find out the gender. I already may have started to shop for a few clothes :blush:only ones on sale of course!!!Click to expand...


I haven't bought anything yet, but I've been keeping a mental inventory of everything I've seen so far that I like. I can't wait to go to consignment sales!!! :happydance: I'll start buying specific things once we find out the gender, which will be a private scan in May. :D


----------



## Mummabee

DHBH0930 said:


> Mummabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> 
> I hope you are all doing well! I'd love to join this thread, I just got my BFP a couple days ago! :happydance: I am on :cloud9: but also in denial at the same time, it doesn't feel real yet, especially since I really haven't had any symptoms. My 1st appt is on Feb-18 to confirm the pregnancy and then they will schedule me for my 1st ultra sound at the end of March :happydance: FX as long as all goes well and this bean is sticky :baby:
> 
> My due date is currently October 15, according to my last period date. I will update you if that changes after either appt.
> 
> I'm super shocked that we got it on only our 2nd try! I O late in a short cycle so I was so certain I was going to have issues with a super short LP. Guess not! :happydance:
> 
> Hey! We were thread buddies in our feb testing thread!! Congratulations!!!! That's amazing!! And we are due same day!! Hehe!! Doesn't feel real for me yet either but hubby n I went to the dr last night for bloods and urine test get results on fri, exciting! Didn't care much for the blood test, that was a bit ouchie :growlmad: but so worth what are getting at the end :cloud9::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! GL I hope your results come back great! I have to wait till the 18th for my blood test, boooo... That's going to feel like forever!Click to expand...

Oh boo! You can't just go to a medical centre? I don't really know how it works in the us but here is aus, soon as you get a bfp you go to a doctors surgery, no need for appt just rock up, and they do a blood test and a urine test straight away and a dating scan at 10 weeks, you can pay for other scans to be done but all of that is covered by our government health scheme. So it's free, unless I want to pay for additional scans I between :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

Slimbrit- :wave: I'm doing okay if you don't count the fatigue, mood swings and the couple bits of nausea :rofl: hope you're feeling well :flower:
Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: the same thing happened to my cousin at 18w. We aren't super close, but I cried for her. Fingers crossed for a healthy 9months!


----------



## liz0012

SlimBrit said:


> crazae4u said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious, is anyone planning not to find out the gender of their pumpkin? I know that's a ways off but I've been trying to focus on upcoming things instead of worrying about possible m/cing. I'm thinking I'm team yellow but haven't decided yet. I'm debating it as a way to hopefully avoid over dosing on pink/blue (which I know we will do) but I'm also wanting to plan and don't want a ton of yellow and green items either. The thought of hubby telling me if it's a girl or boy makes me want to cry (could be the hormones!) Anyone choose to be surprised and find it more difficult?
> 
> 
> We're definitely finding out. We were devastated when we lost our son the day we were supposed to find out his gender. This time, we're hoping and praying we'll get wayyyy past that point. :)
> 
> 
> 
> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> I need a bump buddy :( the two people with my due date aren't active in the thread :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll be your buddy! You're only 3 days ahead of me. How's the little seed treating you these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tx614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz0012 said:
> 
> 
> I want to find out asap! I can't wait to shop! When re all of you starting baby shopping??Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to start shopping for bedding and nursery stuff right after I find out the gender. I already may have started to shop for a few clothes :blush:only ones on sale of course!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't bought anything yet, but I've been keeping a mental inventory of everything I've seen so far that I like. I can't wait to go to consignment sales!!! :happydance: I'll start buying specific things once we find out the gender, which will be a private scan in May. :DClick to expand...

I will probably wait till we find out gender too. Is this your first? I need to look online at a generic list of everything I need:) It gets overwhelming when friends say you need this and that and don't forget that! And I am not thinking about that stuff yet. Do you find out the gender at 20 weeks?? Elizabeth


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry for your loss last time, SlimBrit. I really hope that this bean is sticky for you, happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:

DF and I have been looking at baby stuff to get an idea of things we'll want after we find out the gender. When is everyone thinking about having their shower? I'm thinking between 25 and 30 weeks for me.

Aaaaand here's my Week 5 "bump" picture:

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/f6f60259-7314-4ccb-8e5a-0b800630adfc_zpsfa737c03.jpg


----------



## waiting2012

MilosMommy7 said:


> Gonna catch up after taking my DS to school. But omg. This insomnia is kicking my butt! I was up until 1am. Then had to wake up at 5 to get OH up for work. Then I don't fall back asleep until 6, and my son wakes up at 6:30. At which point I don't wanna wake up :hissy:

Yes, it is a pain... I've noticed that I'm so tired between about 12-7pm and of course working I can't just take a nap... LOL Then I'm up til 11 sometimes 12 and have to get my daughter up at 6 so she can get ready for school and the bus..I've been going back to bed while she gets dressed though (she is 12) I make sure she's out the door at 7 with a holler about the time when the dh's alarm goes off and then I fall back asleep till 8 but I've noticed that snooze button is my new best friend because I don't want to get up--not even to pee... LOL


----------



## waiting2012

Sheffie said:


> AFM, I haven't set up my first OB visit yet. I had a BFP in December and immediately went it to get it confirmed. They said they would only call if there was a prob with the blood work. And of course, 2 days later I got a call (they left a voicemail at 5 o'clock where I couldn't call back until the next day! It was torture). They said my hcg was only 24 (this was like 4 days after getting my hpt bfp). I got my period like 2 days later. This time I am trying to wait to go in until I know its sticking. That whole process was way to much stress/torture.

Kind of in the same boat hun... EXCEPT..My doc won't see me till I reach the 12th week--it's his policy..Now of course if something is seriously wrong he'll see me, but during the first appointment they do and u/s and all that so I don't mind the wait to much.. He's seen me through my previous losses over this last year and a D&C so I know its not because he's not concerned or anything. I know for some to wait so long seems maddening if they haven't had previous losses, but ya know--I feel really good about this one right now, and I'm going to enjoy everyday I have "sprout" no matter what. So all in all--I'm right there with ya'--waiting to see things stick for me is not such a bad thing.. :hugs: I'm sorry that you had to go through all that.. Def been there. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Slim Brite--(Sorry I'm just getting caught up).. Something you can try that won't hurt--is Clear-Lax.. It's a tasteless powder that you add to your drinks and results don't happen instantly--like you won't go running to the bathroom after drinking, but usually within 8-12 hours..My daughter has to use it every once in a while and I had a toddler in my daycare class who had to use it too because he was plagued with constipation.. There's always the possibility that just upping your fiber intake maybe? That was another suggestion for our daughter.. She has scoliosis and with her double curve it kind of had things shifted out of whack which made her bowels a bit sluggish.. I hope it's getting better for you hun.. You might mention it to your doctor for sure if you haven't already--we were also given some liquid stuff that numbed the area down there for our daughter as it was so painful she was in tears..


----------



## waiting2012

As far as finding out--I def want to know...LOL.. I'll be happy either way :) but I'm curious if Gail was right about the gender.. She was about the conception.. ;) She said it'd be a boy and that the pregnancy will be relatively easy.. Gosh I hope so!


----------



## daisyr21

October seems so far away right? I've been feeling a little more nausea but the bloating is what is making me so grumpy!! I can't eat anything because I will get an indigestion feeling and then I just feel bloated and uncomfortable, which of course is followed by gas.. blah!!


----------



## Sheffie

Ok, here's my 4 weeks shot. No bump yet - just my normal pooch lol. At least now I have something to blame it on :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## POSD17

Hey girlies! Just got home what a long day! Thanks for those who responded to my very long past about my terrible day yesterday I really appreciate it. Its nice to find comfort in others. I think me and my fiance will def find out the gender as I am wayyyy to impatient to wait on the gender for my first little bean! I woke up today STARVING! and I mean starving, my fiance literally had to get me a banana and I shoved it down my throat.... I also went to my first doctors appointment today!!!:happydance::happydance: I was so happy to be there. SO good news def pregnant, lol, and she thinks I am 4 1/2 to 5 weeks. I think she might think I am a little further then I really am, 5 weeks, cause my fiance is huge 6'4 and 215 pounds and I am 5"3 and 115 pounds normally so this bean is growing fast! She said that everything looks fine so far and my little sack seems to be developing great!! So exciting. They took two vials of blood, and said they will get back to me with the levels tomorrow. I will also go back in next week to get tested again. Then she looked inside of me and I got my first picture of my little bean sprout!!! SOOOO EXCITING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: My blood pressure was good and she gave me vitamins, took my weight, and gave me a packet of the hospital I will be using. She also told me since my fiance is so big, and was a huge baby, 9 pounds 8 ounces, she doesn't think I will be able to go till the very end of my 40 weeks, she thinks I will go earlier.....oh boy brothers wedding why are you in the end of September?!?! So all in all today was a great day! I am going to attach my first scan picture of my little bean sack and my 4 week baby bump picture. I am so excited and I can't wait to see all of your pictures so we can compare! The fact that there will be a fetus there in 2 weeks in astonishing! She said as of now I am due October 15 but we will know more soon.... Anyway with this date or anyone who wants to be bump buddies feel free to add me, the more the merrier! The only thing thats wearing me out are these crazy intense dreams, they are really overwhelming..... Okay well I think its time to go to sleep! Sticky dust to all and to all a goodnight! PS today is the only day I didnt take an at home test, since I went to the doctor... and my belly was a little extra round in this pic cause I had just eaten dinner an hour before and I tend to get a really round belly right after I eat...
 



Attached Files:







firstbelly.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 14









bump2.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## POSD17

Sorry for the half naked pic took it right before the shower.... and the belly looks huge either cause the bean is huge, or cause of Chipotle....


----------



## VGibs

Hate to be a bubble burster....but you girls know that finding out the sex isn't guaranteed right? Like they can't always tell.


----------



## shellideaks

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know that I ended up having chemical pregnancy. Started bleeding lots at 4+2.

Hope you all have a h& h 9 months :) x


----------



## Leanne27

Shellideaks, so sorry to hear that! :(

SlimBrit how awful, so sorry for your previous loss. :(

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leanne27

I think I want to find out gender. Last time I was desperate to know so I paid for a gender scan and DH came with me but he said he wanted a surprise but didn't mind me knowing. We lasted a week before he cracked and I got to tell him it was a girl ! :)


----------



## twinkletoe

POSD17 said:


> Hey girlies! Just got home what a long day! Thanks for those who responded to my very long past about my terrible day yesterday I really appreciate it. Its nice to find comfort in others. I think me and my fiance will def find out the gender as I am wayyyy to impatient to wait on the gender for my first little bean! I woke up today STARVING! and I mean starving, my fiance literally had to get me a banana and I shoved it down my throat.... I also went to my first doctors appointment today!!!:happydance::happydance: I was so happy to be there. SO good news def pregnant, lol, and she thinks I am 4 1/2 to 5 weeks. I think she might think I am a little further then I really am, 5 weeks, cause my fiance is huge 6'4 and 215 pounds and I am 5"3 and 115 pounds normally so this bean is growing fast! She said that everything looks fine so far and my little sack seems to be developing great!! So exciting. They took two vials of blood, and said they will get back to me with the levels tomorrow. I will also go back in next week to get tested again. Then she looked inside of me and I got my first picture of my little bean sprout!!! SOOOO EXCITING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: My blood pressure was good and she gave me vitamins, took my weight, and gave me a packet of the hospital I will be using. She also told me since my fiance is so big, and was a huge baby, 9 pounds 8 ounces, she doesn't think I will be able to go till the very end of my 40 weeks, she thinks I will go earlier.....oh boy brothers wedding why are you in the end of September?!?! So all in all today was a great day! I am going to attach my first scan picture of my little bean sack and my 4 week baby bump picture. I am so excited and I can't wait to see all of your pictures so we can compare! The fact that there will be a fetus there in 2 weeks in astonishing! She said as of now I am due October 15 but we will know more soon.... Anyway with this date or anyone who wants to be bump buddies feel free to add me, the more the merrier! The only thing thats wearing me out are these crazy intense dreams, they are really overwhelming..... Okay well I think its time to go to sleep! Sticky dust to all and to all a goodnight! PS today is the only day I didnt take an at home test, since I went to the doctor... and my belly was a little extra round in this pic cause I had just eaten dinner an hour before and I tend to get a really round belly right after I eat...

Hey there congrats on the fab first appointment!! Sounds like it all went really well......I really wish we got a scan in our first appointment but we don't.......would love to see my little bean so small!! My first appointment isn't until next wed but I'm not really expecting much from it, think they will just take blood weight and height and give me a bunch if leaflets!! So happy for you that everything is growing nicely!


----------



## twinkletoe

shellideaks said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know that I ended up having chemical pregnancy. Started bleeding lots at 4+ 2.
> 
> Hope you all have a h& h 9 months :) x

So so sorry shellideaks......really hope you get a sticky bean soon! X


----------



## twinkletoe

Happy 5 weeks to all my 10/10 ladies!! We are apple seeds today!! Woohoo!! Beats a poppyseed hands down!


----------



## Lindss

MrsMohr said:


> SlimBrit: As soon as your body starts throwing HCG hormones, your digestion instantly slows your digestion down so your body can absorb the most nutrients from what you eat as it can. This can cause bloating and constipation. If you're taking prenatal vitamins, those can constipate you as well. Make sure you are getting extra fiber in your diet to help offset this. It sounds like you must have had a hard poo that put a little tear in your anus. It's not heavy bleeding is it?
> 
> 
> EVERYONE: I got my blood test results JUST NOW: 4,859 :happydance::happydance: I have an ultrasound on Friday at 12:45!!! AAANNDDD I still get to keep my February 20th appointment to make sure my baby has a normal healthy heart....as he is currently like the tin man...no heart lol!

yay for ultrasounds!!! :happydance: How long ago did you get your bloodwork done? I am going to the same buliding to have my scan today at noon that I got my blood taken at yesterday, is it too soon to go and ask them for the results?


----------



## Lindss

crazae4u said:


> I'm curious, is anyone planning not to find out the gender of their pumpkin? I know that's a ways off but I've been trying to focus on upcoming things instead of worrying about possible m/cing. I'm thinking I'm team yellow but haven't decided yet. I'm debating it as a way to hopefully avoid over dosing on pink/blue (which I know we will do) but I'm also wanting to plan and don't want a ton of yellow and green items either. The thought of hubby telling me if it's a girl or boy makes me want to cry (could be the hormones!) Anyone choose to be surprised and find it more difficult?

We are most definatly waiting to find out the gender. Team yellow all the way for me!! This will be a huge difference from my other two, as we found out both times.....the first I wanted to, and the second x DH did not want to, but I was soooo sick and on bedrest for five mnths with the second pregnancy that I convinced him to let me find out the sex so that I could plan things from my place in bed :winkwink:
So this last time, I promised nomatter what, that we would wait!! I know its gunna be sooooooo hard though!


----------



## Lindss

Sheffie said:


> Ok, here's my 4 weeks shot. No bump yet - just my normal pooch lol. At least now I have something to blame it on :p

CUTE! I love the bump pics!!


----------



## Lindss

Sheffie said:


> Ok, here's my 4 weeks shot. No bump yet - just my normal pooch lol. At least now I have something to blame it on :p

p.s....what pooch?! you have a flat tummy girl!


----------



## Lindss

POSD17 said:


> Hey girlies! Just got home what a long day! Thanks for those who responded to my very long past about my terrible day yesterday I really appreciate it. Its nice to find comfort in others. I think me and my fiance will def find out the gender as I am wayyyy to impatient to wait on the gender for my first little bean! I woke up today STARVING! and I mean starving, my fiance literally had to get me a banana and I shoved it down my throat.... I also went to my first doctors appointment today!!!:happydance::happydance: I was so happy to be there. SO good news def pregnant, lol, and she thinks I am 4 1/2 to 5 weeks. I think she might think I am a little further then I really am, 5 weeks, cause my fiance is huge 6'4 and 215 pounds and I am 5"3 and 115 pounds normally so this bean is growing fast! She said that everything looks fine so far and my little sack seems to be developing great!! So exciting. They took two vials of blood, and said they will get back to me with the levels tomorrow. I will also go back in next week to get tested again. Then she looked inside of me and I got my first picture of my little bean sprout!!! SOOOO EXCITING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: My blood pressure was good and she gave me vitamins, took my weight, and gave me a packet of the hospital I will be using. She also told me since my fiance is so big, and was a huge baby, 9 pounds 8 ounces, she doesn't think I will be able to go till the very end of my 40 weeks, she thinks I will go earlier.....oh boy brothers wedding why are you in the end of September?!?! So all in all today was a great day! I am going to attach my first scan picture of my little bean sack and my 4 week baby bump picture. I am so excited and I can't wait to see all of your pictures so we can compare! The fact that there will be a fetus there in 2 weeks in astonishing! She said as of now I am due October 15 but we will know more soon.... Anyway with this date or anyone who wants to be bump buddies feel free to add me, the more the merrier! The only thing thats wearing me out are these crazy intense dreams, they are really overwhelming..... Okay well I think its time to go to sleep! Sticky dust to all and to all a goodnight! PS today is the only day I didnt take an at home test, since I went to the doctor... and my belly was a little extra round in this pic cause I had just eaten dinner an hour before and I tend to get a really round belly right after I eat...

Yay for your dr's appt! Everything sounds perfect, and you even got a scan?!!! I hear ya on the starving thing...i actually got up in the mid of the night and had a snack..:dohh:
Cute start of a bump!!!
P.S you have gorgeous hair!


----------



## twinkletoe

Lindss said:


> crazae4u said:
> 
> 
> I'm curious, is anyone planning not to find out the gender of their pumpkin? I know that's a ways off but I've been trying to focus on upcoming things instead of worrying about possible m/cing. I'm thinking I'm team yellow but haven't decided yet. I'm debating it as a way to hopefully avoid over dosing on pink/blue (which I know we will do) but I'm also wanting to plan and don't want a ton of yellow and green items either. The thought of hubby telling me if it's a girl or boy makes me want to cry (could be the hormones!) Anyone choose to be surprised and find it more difficult?
> 
> We are most definatly waiting to find out the gender. Team yellow all the way for me!! This will be a huge difference from my other two, as we found out both times.....the first I wanted to, and the second x DH did not want to, but I was soooo sick and on bedrest for five mnths with the second pregnancy that I convinced him to let me find out the sex so that I could plan things from my place in bed :winkwink:
> So this last time, I promised nomatter what, that we would wait!! I know its gunna be sooooooo hard though!Click to expand...

We are for sure team yellow!! I really want to have the surprise of "it's a........?" I know it would be good for organisation to know beforehand but I really am a bit of a child and love surprises, luckily hubbie feels the same so we should both be able to stay firmly team yellow! 

Does anyone have a "feeling" of whether they are having a boy or a girl? X

Will try and do a 5 week pic tonight! Just bloat of course but hey we all gotta start somewhere!  it will be so amazing to see all our bumps grow and how different we will all be from eachother !


----------



## MrsMohr

twinkletoe said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get to actually have your ultrasound soon, Lindss, sorry you had to wait all that time only to never get it. :hugs:
> 
> I can see that you're graduating up to the apple seed tomorrow, MrsMohr. :winkwink:
> 
> Wooooo hooooooo!!! But I'm still a stupid seed...I want to be whole fruit and i'm going to whine until I get there lol!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know I feel the same but at least we are a bigger seed tomorrow!!! Can actually see it and hold it!! I will take any graduation! ;-)Click to expand...

You DO have a very good point lol! I get to see my little apple seed tomorrow :happydance:



Maze said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> EVERYONE: I got my blood test results JUST NOW: 4,859 :happydance::happydance: I have an ultrasound on Friday at 12:45!!! AAANNDDD I still get to keep my February 20th appointment to make sure my baby has a normal healthy heart....as he is currently like the tin man...no heart lol!
> 
> OOOOOOOOOH! I am so happy for you! With numbers like that they probably aren't too concerned! Tis fantastic! :happydance:Click to expand...

All I know, is i'm not as concerned as I was that's for sure! My doctor wants me to have my ultrasound though. I go TOMORROW so hopefully we see a little apple seed in my uterus! I'm assuming my little seed is in there or my hormone levels wouldn't be in the correct range for how far along I am...wooo hooo!!!! I still get to have another ultrasound at my 20th appointment as well!!!!



KalonKiki said:


> Well, never mind, you apparently can't delete your account, you can only request that it be deactivated and when you have to go through that much trouble, it's simply not worth it.
> Looks like no fresh start for me, but oh well, I suppose I'll get over it.

It will be alright Kalonkiki! We love you :hugs:



crazae4u said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> EVERYONE: I got my blood test results JUST NOW: 4,859 :happydance::happydance: I have an ultrasound on Friday at 12:45!!! AAANNDDD I still get to keep my February 20th appointment to make sure my baby has a normal healthy heart....as he is currently like the tin man...no heart lol!
> 
> Great numbers MrsMohr, totally envious! Now I want to get my blood drawn again, lol. It's alright, I'm holding out to my ultrasound next week by taking my straggler pregnancy test I have laying around :blush:Click to expand...

Oh girl, don't even worry about that! I have ONE more test to take and I guarantee i will take it later today or sometime tomorrow morning :dohh:



KalonKiki said:


> I'm sorry for your loss last time, SlimBrit. I really hope that this bean is sticky for you, happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:
> 
> DF and I have been looking at baby stuff to get an idea of things we'll want after we find out the gender. When is everyone thinking about having their shower? I'm thinking between 25 and 30 weeks for me.
> 
> Aaaaand here's my Week 5 "bump" picture:
> 
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/f6f60259-7314-4ccb-8e5a-0b800630adfc_zpsfa737c03.jpg

I LOVE it! I'm getting my 5 week bump picture here shortly!



Sheffie said:


> Ok, here's my 4 weeks shot. No bump yet - just my normal pooch lol. At least now I have something to blame it on :p

it's still cute though!


----------



## MilosMommy7

waiting2012 said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> Gonna catch up after taking my DS to school. But omg. This insomnia is kicking my butt! I was up until 1am. Then had to wake up at 5 to get OH up for work. Then I don't fall back asleep until 6, and my son wakes up at 6:30. At which point I don't wanna wake up :hissy:
> 
> Yes, it is a pain... I've noticed that I'm so tired between about 12-7pm and of course working I can't just take a nap... LOL Then I'm up til 11 sometimes 12 and have to get my daughter up at 6 so she can get ready for school and the bus..I've been going back to bed while she gets dressed though (she is 12) I make sure she's out the door at 7 with a holler about the time when the dh's alarm goes off and then I fall back asleep till 8 but I've noticed that snooze button is my new best friend because I don't want to get up--not even to pee... LOLClick to expand...

Lol, I have to hope that my daughter allows me to lounge around while he's at school. And he's only in school for 4hrs :dohh: just 8 more weeks and we might have some energy back :rofl:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Posd- glad everything went well! :thumbup: you're only two days behind me. I think my due date will be anywhere from the 12-14. Since I know when I ovulated, I think my due date might be fairly accurate :shrug:

Vgibs- my daughter was being stubborn and had her legs closed at my 20 week scan. With having GD, I got 3d scans in third tri. So was confirmed she was a girl. My son had his legs spread in a V position, so no doubting him. Lol! I'd hate to be one of the people that were told the wrong gender :grr:

Shellideaks- sorry to hear about the chemical :hugs:


----------



## crazae4u

You ladies are chatty!! (Btw, how do I use the multi quotes?? I couldnt figure it out hence the below updates. I'm still a newbie if anyone can explain I'd appreciate it!)

Sheffie - I kind of hate yellow too, lol! And Im finding that gender neutral things are kind of blah  although Ive been seeing some beautiful nurseries online that are done in gray or brown with accent colors that are very neutral that I could live with.

Liz0012  Im not shopping until probably the 2nd trimester but thats more out of caution. Now window shopping is a whole different story!! Ive got a huge wish list on amazon thats currently private that lets me shop to my hearts content. :dohh:

MilosMommy  Theres test for predicting gender?? I must have been blinded by my obsession for opk and preg tests, lol. Im going to check that out tonight!

SlimBrit  Sorry about the last loss. Hoping this is a sticky bean for you!

POSD17  What a great day, sure makes up for the previous one. :thumbup: Congrats on getting a photo ..uber jealous over here, lol. 

Shellideaks  Sorry to hear that! Your in my thoughts :hugs:

Maze, Lindss and twinkletoe  Yay more team yellow! I cant guarantee I wont crack but if I dont its nice to know that youre out there with me when everyone starts finding out. My thinking is the opposite  this is my first but I know I want to have more kids so I figured I might as well be surprised this time since Ill be happy with either a boy or a girl. (2nd time around I know Ill be hoping for the opposite of the first) . I dont know why but both hubby and I have been calling pumpkin a he Im curious to see if were right, lol. 

MrsMohr  I think Im officially done taking tests. I took one this morning and it almost scared me to death, I only saw ONE line! Then I looked again it seems like the pregnant line came up immediately and super dark but the control line was barely visible. (Is it possible for the pregnant line to absorb all the dye??) Anyway I immediately took a digi test and was reassured by the confident pregnant. I dont think I can take that scare again. :nope:

Yay for the fellow apple seeds! :happydance: My bump pictures will have to be awhile out .. already have a bump and it's not baby related, lol.


----------



## Lostunicorn

Afternoon mummies,
We will be finding out gender as with my 1st I was convinced jellybean was a girl from before I even took a test and so if my intuision was wrong I wanted time to prepare. Same again this time convinced I'm cooking a girly mashmallow! Part of me wishes I could be yellow but I want to know! :)

Shopping wise I'll probably wait till the 20week scan before I buy anything like I did last time. When I was pregnant with my first a thread was started with a list of what to buy what you might like etc which was really useful. When I'm on the laptop later U'll see if I can copy it and start a new thread for us :) x


----------



## SlimBrit

MilosMommy7 said:


> Slimbrit- :wave: I'm doing okay if you don't count the fatigue, mood swings and the couple bits of nausea :rofl: hope you're feeling well :flower:
> Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: the same thing happened to my cousin at 18w. We aren't super close, but I cried for her. Fingers crossed for a healthy 9months!


:wave: Yep, definitely having all three of those too! I feel good as long as my tummy is never empty. Do you know when your first scan will be? I'm hoping I'll have mine on my birthday. I'll be 10 weeks exactly!

Thank you. It's definitely easier to talk about now than it was then. I'm focusing on enjoying every day that I'm pregnant and enjoying every pregnancy symptom and milestone. We're already 1/10th of the way through! WOOHOO! :yipee:



liz0012 said:


> I will probably wait till we find out gender too. Is this your first? I need to look online at a generic list of everything I need:) It gets overwhelming when friends say you need this and that and don't forget that! And I am not thinking about that stuff yet. Do you find out the gender at 20 weeks?? Elizabeth

This will be our first baby! Yeah, I remember the group I was in for my last pregnancy, they made a list of everything you'll need and it was extremely overwhelming!

I know some who have found out the gender at 15 weeks (they were boys), but I would try to wait until maybe 18 weeks. Normally, the 20 week anatomy scan is when you would find out. It's a really in-depth ultrasound with a high efficiency machine and allows them to see all of your baby's organs and blood flow, really cool. They won't mistake the sex of your baby on that one!



KalonKiki said:


> I'm sorry for your loss last time, SlimBrit. I really hope that this bean is sticky for you, happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:
> 
> DF and I have been looking at baby stuff to get an idea of things we'll want after we find out the gender. When is everyone thinking about having their shower? I'm thinking between 25 and 30 weeks for me.
> 
> Aaaaand here's my Week 5 "bump" picture:
> 
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/f6f60259-7314-4ccb-8e5a-0b800630adfc_zpsfa737c03.jpg

Thank you! I hope we ALL have an amazing 9 months! :flower:

I'm thinking that our shower will be right around 27-30 weeks. I don't want to wait too long and be too big to move around freely. I also want to have time to check out what we've been given and compare that with everything we need so we can finish that list. Plus, it'll be in the summertime, and we'll be able to have a "fun in the sun" shower!:happydance:


----------



## Maze

I got my scaaaaan... Valentine's Day! 10:30AM! Gosh I hope everything will be well because it would be the best valentine ever, a picture of our wee bean. I'll be 7 weeks, so we should definitely be able to see them!

Also, I have been dry heaving all morning and woke up at 4AM. Not fun, not fun at all.


----------



## DHBH0930

I don't think the pregnancy is sticking :cry: my tests are no longer visible and digis say not pregnant...I'm 14 dpo now and it should be darker... I'm devastated right now and not very hopeful :cry:


----------



## Maze

Have you had any spotting?

I had a negative pregnancy test at my doctor's office at 15 dpo, and an almost negative test 16 dpo after having had several positive prior to those. I cried all day, I thought for sure it was a no-go for me. However, at 17 dpo I tested again and it was darker than ever. 

I don't want to get your hopes up, because chemical pregnancies are common, but it is possible that your urine is just overly diluted. I might add that when I tested negative at my doctor's office her test measured 20 miu, so it was supposed to be pretty sensitive. My blood test came back at 74, so plenty high for that test to have picked up, but for whatever reason it wasn't showing in my urine. 

Get in for blood work. It is the only sure way to know.


----------



## DHBH0930

If its a chemical should I get my period soon? Or would my body wait till the next cycle to have AF?


----------



## DHBH0930

Not really spotting... I has brown smearing at 9 and 10 dpo and a very small amount of the brown smearing yesterday.


----------



## crazae4u

DHBH0930 said:


> Not really spotting... I has brown smearing at 9 and 10 dpo and a very small amount of the brown smearing yesterday.

I agree with Maze. Go see about getting blood work done. When I was going through my previous loss, I had bright red spotting. Dark or brown spotting seems to be a common occurrence for some. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Maze

DHBH0930 said:


> Not really spotting... I has brown smearing at 9 and 10 dpo and a very small amount of the brown smearing yesterday.

https://i.imgur.com/1Zh93fl.jpg

That middle test was 16 DPO. The bottom one was 17 DPO, the one at the top was my original positive test.

If you had a chemical, your period would come and your cycle probably wouldn't be that affected. :hugs:


----------



## SlimBrit

I'm trying to post my picture but I can't do it! How did ya'll get your pictures up?


----------



## DHBH0930

For me I'm 14 dpo which is actually 4 days overdue for AF I have a short LP phase and cycle, only 26 days. Hopefully I can get blood test taken today... I'm so nervous! Thanks for the help ladies! 

So you're saying I should basically get my period anyday now if it turns out to be a chemical?


----------



## ErinDancey

Oh Ladies... Sorry I haven't been around, I had the absolute scariest day yesterday. I woke up in the morning and went to the bathroom, only to realize I was covered in blood. Lots of blood. So, I took a shower and got myself cleaned up and headed to the hospital. They took one look at me and said I was probably having a m/c. They did some bloodwork and suprisingly, my hcg came back at almost 15,000. So they sent me for an ultrasound and I got to see my little bean for the first time :happydance: It's not really a bean yet, more of a yolk sac really, but there he/she was happy and firmly implanted with no signs of distress. Turns out I am holding a LOT of water in my uterus and the growing must have caused some of my ovarian cysts to rupture, causing the bleeding.

PHEW! That was such an emotional roller coaster. I'm SO relived to be back here and still in the group with you girls...:hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Crazae- there's a test where you pee in a cup and if it turns a certain color it means a certain gender. But they're not always accurate. So just a for fun type of thing :thumbup: they cost about $30 though.

Slimbrit- yeah I feel hungry a lot too :dohh: doesn't help when nothing in the house sounds good!
My first appt is the 26th (ill be 7w). They should be doing a scan at that appt. I've never had a scan at 7w, so I'm excited :dance: when is your birthday?

Maze- aww, Valentines day! That'll be perfect :flower:

Erin- wow, that is so scary? Glad everything turned out okay :hugs:


----------



## crazae4u

Maze said:


> I got my scaaaaan... Valentine's Day! 10:30AM! Gosh I hope everything will be well because it would be the best valentine ever, a picture of our wee bean. I'll be 7 weeks, so we should definitely be able to see them!
> 
> Also, I have been dry heaving all morning and woke up at 4AM. Not fun, not fun at all.

Whoo hoo! My scan is on valentine's day as well. Although I'm only be 6 weeks then so not sure if I'll get a good peek at my bean. :cloud9:


----------



## crazae4u

On a side note ... I just tried to eat my yogurt and almost heaved! I had to put it away asap! I hope that this doesn't happen everytime, yogurt is probably my only source of calcium. (I pretty much hate all other forms of dairy .. I can only do yogurt with tons of granola and fruit, lol.)


----------



## Maze

SlimBrit said:


> I'm trying to post my picture but I can't do it! How did ya'll get your pictures up?

Did you upload it to a photo-sharing site like imgur? 



DHBH0930 said:


> For me I'm 14 dpo which is actually 4 days overdue for AF I have a short LP phase and cycle, only 26 days. Hopefully I can get blood test taken today... I'm so nervous! Thanks for the help ladies!
> 
> So you're saying I should basically get my period anyday now if it turns out to be a chemical?

Yes, it should come soon. Fingers crossed that everything is OK though!



ErinDancey said:


> Oh Ladies... Sorry I haven't been around, I had the absolute scariest day yesterday. I woke up in the morning and went to the bathroom, only to realize I was covered in blood. Lots of blood. So, I took a shower and got myself cleaned up and headed to the hospital. They took one look at me and said I was probably having a m/c. They did some bloodwork and suprisingly, my hcg came back at almost 15,000. So they sent me for an ultrasound and I got to see my little bean for the first time :happydance: It's not really a bean yet, more of a yolk sac really, but there he/she was happy and firmly implanted with no signs of distress. Turns out I am holding a LOT of water in my uterus and the growing must have caused some of my ovarian cysts to rupture, causing the bleeding.
> 
> PHEW! That was such an emotional roller coaster. I'm SO relived to be back here and still in the group with you girls...:hugs:

My goodness what a day! So sorry you had to have that scare but am very glad that it had a happy ending! We want you to stay here with us, after all. :hugs:


I AM SO *ANNOYED*. So I got my scan date, then they called me back and tell me it's too early and they don't do scans that early. So I call the hospital asking for clarification. They basically tell me they don't do scans till 10-12 weeks. I tell them that I've had a scan at 6 weeks before and I know that the baby (though a blob) should be visible at 7 weeks. They say nope, I shouldn't have had that 6 week scan. I tell them I get early scans because I have a history of multiple miscarriages. (This is the same office that scanned me to confirm miscarriage in December) they say "Oh well, no one mentioned that on your referral, you'll have to call your Dr's office." 

ANYWAY... I call my office and everything gets sorted I guess. But then they call me back and say I can have my original appointment but don't expect to see much because it is too early. 

How slow do these people have to be? I have already stated I have had early scans before, I know what they look like. Plus my previous MC scan would have been right there in their system. Why would they ever give a pregnant woman who has had recurrent miscarriages attitude about having an early scan?:dohh:


----------



## crazae4u

ErinDancey said:


> Oh Ladies... Sorry I haven't been around, I had the absolute scariest day yesterday. I woke up in the morning and went to the bathroom, only to realize I was covered in blood. Lots of blood. So, I took a shower and got myself cleaned up and headed to the hospital. They took one look at me and said I was probably having a m/c. They did some bloodwork and suprisingly, my hcg came back at almost 15,000. So they sent me for an ultrasound and I got to see my little bean for the first time :happydance: It's not really a bean yet, more of a yolk sac really, but there he/she was happy and firmly implanted with no signs of distress. Turns out I am holding a LOT of water in my uterus and the growing must have caused some of my ovarian cysts to rupture, causing the bleeding.
> 
> PHEW! That was such an emotional roller coaster. I'm SO relived to be back here and still in the group with you girls...:hugs:


Glad to hear you're okay! That sounds terrifying to have gone through.


----------



## SlimBrit

ErinDancey said:


> Oh Ladies... Sorry I haven't been around, I had the absolute scariest day yesterday. I woke up in the morning and went to the bathroom, only to realize I was covered in blood. Lots of blood. So, I took a shower and got myself cleaned up and headed to the hospital. They took one look at me and said I was probably having a m/c. They did some bloodwork and suprisingly, my hcg came back at almost 15,000. So they sent me for an ultrasound and I got to see my little bean for the first time :happydance: It's not really a bean yet, more of a yolk sac really, but there he/she was happy and firmly implanted with no signs of distress. Turns out I am holding a LOT of water in my uterus and the growing must have caused some of my ovarian cysts to rupture, causing the bleeding.
> 
> PHEW! That was such an emotional roller coaster. I'm SO relived to be back here and still in the group with you girls...:hugs:


:hugs:Oh Erin, I'm so glad your bean is okay. Yay for getting to see him/her early! :happydance: He/she just wanted you to know that they're there!



MilosMommy7 said:


> Crazae- there's a test where you pee in a cup and if it turns a certain color it means a certain gender. But they're not always accurate. So just a for fun type of thing :thumbup: they cost about $30 though.
> 
> Slimbrit- yeah I feel hungry a lot too :dohh: doesn't help when nothing in the house sounds good!
> My first appt is the 26th (ill be 7w). They should be doing a scan at that appt. I've never had a scan at 7w, so I'm excited :dance: when is your birthday?
> 
> Maze- aww, Valentines day! That'll be perfect :flower:
> 
> Erin- wow, that is so scary? Glad everything turned out okay :hugs:


YAY! What will you be able to see at 7 weeks? All these early scans, I want one too! :haha: I can wait. My birthday is March 13th, so close!


----------



## KalonKiki

Shellideaks: Oh no, I'm so sorry about the chemical. ): I really hope that your next one will be super sticky. :hugs:

I have a "feeling" that it's a girl, but we'll see. I'm thinking that when we find out the gender we'll go to the 3D ultrasound place out in Joplin, that way there will be no mistaking the gender. I also plan to wait until at least 18 weeks to find out, 20 if I can bear to wait that long. DF has been calling our bean sprout by our girl name, which I think is adorable, but then I ask him "But what if the baby is a boy?" and he just says "Well then, we can just pretend that I never exposed him to gender confusion and just start calling him *insert our boy name here*". :haha:

Wow Maze, why would any office be that insensitive? I hope that your appointment goes well and that they stop giving you trouble. :hugs:

Also glad to hear that everything went okay, Erin! That would have to be so scary.

DHBH, I hope that your bean sticks, go get that blood test and put your mind at ease. :hugs:


----------



## crazae4u

Maze said:


> I AM SO *ANNOYED*. So I got my scan date, then they called me back and tell me it's too early and they don't do scans that early. So I call the hospital asking for clarification. They basically tell me they don't do scans till 10-12 weeks. I tell them that I've had a scan at 6 weeks before and I know that the baby (though a blob) should be visible at 7 weeks. They say nope, I shouldn't have had that 6 week scan. I tell them I get early scans because I have a history of multiple miscarriages. (This is the same office that scanned me to confirm miscarriage in December) they say "Oh well, no one mentioned that on your referral, you'll have to call your Dr's office."
> 
> ANYWAY... I call my office and everything gets sorted I guess. But then they call me back and say I can have my original appointment but don't expect to see much because it is too early.
> 
> How slow do these people have to be? I have already stated I have had early scans before, I know what they look like. Plus my previous MC scan would have been right there in their system. Why would they ever give a pregnant woman who has had recurrent miscarriages attitude about having an early scan?:dohh:

:nope: ... that's all I can do, is shake my head at that one. SOrry you had to go through that but glad they figured it out eventually!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Maze- wow. Can't believe they were giving you a run around. And what kind of medical professional says you can't see anything at 7w! Glad you got it all sorted though :hugs:

Simbrit- I'm not sure what a 7w scan will look like :shrug: I had one at 5+6 with my daughter and she was just a little ball with a flicker (heartbeat). And with my son I didn't have one until 8+5 and he looked like a mix between a peanut and a gummybear. Lol.


----------



## goddess25

twinkletoe said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know that I ended up having chemical pregnancy. Started bleeding lots at 4+ 2.
> 
> Hope you all have a h& h 9 months :) x
> 
> So so sorry shellideaks......really hope you get a sticky bean soon! XClick to expand...

I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## goddess25

bleeding and not feeling hopeful at all.


----------



## Maze

goddess25 said:


> bleeding and not feeling hopeful at all.

Oh no! :hugs: Is it a lot? I am so sorry, I still hope everything turns out OK. I will be thinking of you. I hope you can get in to see someone about this...


----------



## goddess25

no its not a lot and its brown right now mainly when i wipe. I probably wont do anything about it right now..its a bit too early to have a good scan so i might try and hold off till tuesday


----------



## Sheffie

DHBH0930 said:


> For me I'm 14 dpo which is actually 4 days overdue for AF I have a short LP phase and cycle, only 26 days. Hopefully I can get blood test taken today... I'm so nervous! Thanks for the help ladies!
> 
> So you're saying I should basically get my period anyday now if it turns out to be a chemical?

I had a chem in December. I got positives and then they turned negative and then 4 days later or AF came, which was a week late for me. I could tell when it was gone because all my symptoms vanished and then I started getting AF type cramps. If you still have any breast tenderness or nausea or anything I will still be hopeful! Make sure you use super diluted pee. My fmu is sometimes clearer than afternoon. But def go in for a blood test and they will let you know! FX'd for you!:hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

goddess25: :hugs: It's good that it's mostly brown. I really hope that your bean is sticking. Try to relax and stay positive, hopefully you'll be able to see someone soon and make sure that everything is okay.


----------



## Sheffie

Has anyone looked up the "Chinese Gender Chart"? Its another fun way to guess the gender (that doesn't cost $30 ;) ) I'm totally hoping for a girl, but the chart is saying boy! I'll love whatever it is, but I have zero ideas for boy names, lol.


----------



## DHBH0930

Just went for a blood pregnancy test... They said I will get my results in 3 days... That seems like forever! I want to know now! In the meantime even though I know it's not a good idea I'm going to keep testing each day, I told myself not to but I don't have patience and I hate not knowing! This is not a good feeling :nope: why can't this be easier :cry:


----------



## KalonKiki

Mine was also predicted as a boy, haha. I don't have much faith in that stuff though, especially as I've done research on diet and what not when TTC if you're gender swaying (of course after I got pregnant, I wanted to see which gender I had the best chances of based on my diet, time of intercourse, ect). Pretty much all of my habits pre-pregnancy ended up favoring a girl. I ate lots of dairy and almost no red meats. I think the timing of intercourse was at least 3 days before O day. All kinds of stuff pointed to my uterus being an environment that favored the "girl" sperm. It'll be interesting to see though, my side of the family is almost all girls as first born babies, but DF is also an oldest child.


----------



## MrsMohr

twinkletoe said:


> Happy 5 weeks to all my 10/10 ladies!! We are apple seeds today!! Woohoo!! Beats a poppyseed hands down!

Woo hoo...look how big our seeds are!!!! :happydance: I didn't realize how much bigger an apple seed was ha ha! 



crazae4u said:


> You ladies are chatty!! (Btw, how do I use the multi quotes?? I couldnt figure it out hence the below updates. I'm still a newbie if anyone can explain I'd appreciate it!)
> 
> You click multiquote on every post that you want to multi-quote and then on the last one hit "reply with quote" and all of your quotes will be there :flower:
> 
> Sheffie - I kind of hate yellow too, lol! And Im finding that gender neutral things are kind of blah  although Ive been seeing some beautiful nurseries online that are done in gray or brown with accent colors that are very neutral that I could live with.
> 
> Liz0012  Im not shopping until probably the 2nd trimester but thats more out of caution. Now window shopping is a whole different story!! Ive got a huge wish list on amazon thats currently private that lets me shop to my hearts content. :dohh:
> 
> MilosMommy  Theres test for predicting gender?? I must have been blinded by my obsession for opk and preg tests, lol. Im going to check that out tonight!
> 
> SlimBrit  Sorry about the last loss. Hoping this is a sticky bean for you!
> 
> POSD17  What a great day, sure makes up for the previous one. :thumbup: Congrats on getting a photo ..uber jealous over here, lol.
> 
> Shellideaks  Sorry to hear that! Your in my thoughts :hugs:
> 
> Maze, Lindss and twinkletoe  Yay more team yellow! I cant guarantee I wont crack but if I dont its nice to know that youre out there with me when everyone starts finding out. My thinking is the opposite  this is my first but I know I want to have more kids so I figured I might as well be surprised this time since Ill be happy with either a boy or a girl. (2nd time around I know Ill be hoping for the opposite of the first) . I dont know why but both hubby and I have been calling pumpkin a he Im curious to see if were right, lol.
> 
> MrsMohr  I think Im officially done taking tests. I took one this morning and it almost scared me to death, I only saw ONE line! Then I looked again it seems like the pregnant line came up immediately and super dark but the control line was barely visible. (Is it possible for the pregnant line to absorb all the dye??) Anyway I immediately took a digi test and was reassured by the confident pregnant. I dont think I can take that scare again. :nope:
> 
> Yay for the fellow apple seeds! :happydance: My bump pictures will have to be awhile out .. already have a bump and it's not baby related, lol.

Oh no i wouldn't test again either hun, that would have totally freaked me out but I had a blood test on tuesday and have an ultrasound tomorrow so I'm good to go! I will most likely use that last lonely test tomorrow before work though...what can I say...I like peeing on things! 



Maze said:


> I got my scaaaaan... Valentine's Day! 10:30AM! Gosh I hope everything will be well because it would be the best valentine ever, a picture of our wee bean. I'll be 7 weeks, so we should definitely be able to see them!
> 
> Also, I have been dry heaving all morning and woke up at 4AM. Not fun, not fun at all.

No dry heaving. I want to say congrats on your scan but I read on after multi-quoting this and saw the bad news, I will comment about that when I get to it :hugs:



DHBH0930 said:


> I don't think the pregnancy is sticking :cry: my tests are no longer visible and digis say not pregnant...I'm 14 dpo now and it should be darker... I'm devastated right now and not very hopeful :cry:

:hugs: I'm sorry hun, I would recommend getting a blood test done just to be sure! Fx-ed that it just a fluke! 



ErinDancey said:


> Oh Ladies... Sorry I haven't been around, I had the absolute scariest day yesterday. I woke up in the morning and went to the bathroom, only to realize I was covered in blood. Lots of blood. So, I took a shower and got myself cleaned up and headed to the hospital. They took one look at me and said I was probably having a m/c. They did some bloodwork and suprisingly, my hcg came back at almost 15,000. So they sent me for an ultrasound and I got to see my little bean for the first time :happydance: It's not really a bean yet, more of a yolk sac really, but there he/she was happy and firmly implanted with no signs of distress. Turns out I am holding a LOT of water in my uterus and the growing must have caused some of my ovarian cysts to rupture, causing the bleeding.
> 
> PHEW! That was such an emotional roller coaster. I'm SO relived to be back here and still in the group with you girls...:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thank god everything was alright, I would have lost it if I woke up like that. 



Sheffie said:


> Has anyone looked up the "Chinese Gender Chart"? Its another fun way to guess the gender (that doesn't cost $30 ;) ) I'm totally hoping for a girl, but the chart is saying boy! I'll love whatever it is, but I have zero ideas for boy names, lol.

I've done like 6 different gender predictors and they all say boy :)


----------



## MrsMohr

Here is my apple seed bump, 5 weeks today :happydance:

Ohh Ohh and look my other ticker shows something other than a ball of cells too!!! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







5 Week Bump.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## KalonKiki

Hehe, congrats on the graduation to apple seed, MrsMohr! You have a lovely 5 week "bloat" bump. Looks a lot more like a baby bump than bloating. :winkwink:
Everything points to boy, huh? Is that what you're hoping for or are you completely neutral on gender? :)


----------



## Sheffie

KalonKiki said:


> Mine was also predicted as a boy, haha. I don't have much faith in that stuff though, especially as I've done research on diet and what not when TTC if you're gender swaying (of course after I got pregnant, I wanted to see which gender I had the best chances of based on my diet, time of intercourse, ect). Pretty much all of my habits pre-pregnancy ended up favoring a girl. I ate lots of dairy and almost no red meats. I think the timing of intercourse was at least 3 days before O day. All kinds of stuff pointed to my uterus being an environment that favored the "girl" sperm. It'll be interesting to see though, my side of the family is almost all girls as first born babies, but DF is also an oldest child.

Yeah, I'm holding out hope of a girl because I'm the youngest of 3 girls in my family. My mom had all girls and my aunt had 2/3 girls and my other uncle 1/1 girl. My hubby is an only child but his mom's side of the fam has 3/6 girls (and one set of twins!). We shall see!

Also, anyone else a pinterest addict? I love looking at baby stuff on there! Especially all the awesome nurseries. I LOVE home design stuff, so I may go crazy with the whole designing the baby's room thing. I have nine months to just have fun with it :)


----------



## KalonKiki

DF's mom's side has a set of twins, and my side has four sets of twins! It's crazy to think about having twins, but I don't think my symptoms are bad enough to hint at twins. :rofl:


----------



## MrsMohr

KalonKiki said:


> Hehe, congrats on the graduation to apple seed, MrsMohr! You have a lovely 5 week "bloat" bump. Looks a lot more like a baby bump than bloating. :winkwink:
> Everything points to boy, huh? Is that what you're hoping for or are you completely neutral on gender? :)

He he thanks! It does look like a baby bump doesn't it, there is NO way my little apple seed is making my belly stick out that far already, hence the term "bloat" bump :) 

When hubs and I started dated we were set on having a boy. Over time I kept telling him "you know since we want a boy so bad we are going to have a girl right"? So over time I have gotten used to having a girl as well so I don't care either way, they both have advantages! My husband and dad are rooting boy and my sister and mom are rooting girl....I'm neutral lol!


----------



## Lozga

Sheffie said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Mine was also predicted as a boy, haha. I don't have much faith in that stuff though, especially as I've done research on diet and what not when TTC if you're gender swaying (of course after I got pregnant, I wanted to see which gender I had the best chances of based on my diet, time of intercourse, ect). Pretty much all of my habits pre-pregnancy ended up favoring a girl. I ate lots of dairy and almost no red meats. I think the timing of intercourse was at least 3 days before O day. All kinds of stuff pointed to my uterus being an environment that favored the "girl" sperm. It'll be interesting to see though, my side of the family is almost all girls as first born babies, but DF is also an oldest child.
> 
> Yeah, I'm holding out hope of a girl because I'm the youngest of 3 girls in my family. My mom had all girls and my aunt had 2/3 girls and my other uncle 1/1 girl. My hubby is an only child but his mom's side of the fam has 3/6 girls (and one set of twins!). We shall see!
> 
> Also, anyone else a pinterest addict? I love looking at baby stuff on there! Especially all the awesome nurseries. I LOVE home design stuff, so I may go crazy with the whole designing the baby's room thing. I have nine months to just have fun with it :)Click to expand...

Yes I am totally addicted to Pinterest. I've spent so many evenings looking at baby and home stuff. I like crafts too so great for inspiration!


----------



## KalonKiki

Haha, everyone we know is routing for girl for us, and my grandpa is routing for twin girls!
I'm on my way to get my blood drawn now, wish me luck. :D


----------



## Lindss

Hi ladies...so had the ultrasound and my due date must be a bit off, they said I'm about 5 wks and 4 or 5 days. Not sure for sure, will no more in two weeks when I have my next scan. But I saw the Lil sac firmly there and doc said it looked good. My blood results from yesterday were 8350, is that OK for where I'm at? Now I'm freaking out!


----------



## Sheffie

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies...so had the ultrasound and my due date must be a bit off, they said I'm about 5 wks and 4 or 5 days. Not sure for sure, will no more in two weeks when I have my next scan. But I saw the Lil sac firmly there and doc said it looked good. My blood results from yesterday were 8350, is that OK for where I'm at? Now I'm freaking out!

Based on what the doc said about you only being 5w, your levels are fine!

You can check out the chart here and it will let you know. You are firmly within range :)

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## Lownthwaite

I might join you in the bloat bump picture later........bare with me :haha:


----------



## goddess25

Your HCG sounds fine.


----------



## tobefruitful

hey little mamas! so today i got to leave early from work to go to an ultrasound appt. we heard and saw baby's heartbeat! it was such a sweet little noise to hear! i am seriously on :cloud9:

hope everybody is having an amazing day!!!:flower:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Ok, I know this is all bloat & water retention but if my belly carries on like this I'm no chance keeping it from people till 12 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lownthwaite

This is what I wore to the office today - spent all day walking round carrying paperwork in front of me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## POSD17

Wow ladies these baby bump pics are great! And are making me feel more normal! Except next time Ill take it before I get undressed for the shower  I am so sorry for those of you who are having bleeding and are worried, I am sending you all my love and warm healthy thoughts! Relax and rest its the best thing you can do. I also dont really know how to use the multi quotes so I am very sorry If i dont get to respond to all of you. I am happy everyone is posting away it gives me something to look forward to everyday, I really love hearing how everyone is doing.... this is all very exciting! Anyone have any special Valentines day plans? I feel like I should do something really nice for my Fiance, any ideas ladies? Sticky dust to all!


----------



## crazae4u

Lozga said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Mine was also predicted as a boy, haha. I don't have much faith in that stuff though, especially as I've done research on diet and what not when TTC if you're gender swaying (of course after I got pregnant, I wanted to see which gender I had the best chances of based on my diet, time of intercourse, ect). Pretty much all of my habits pre-pregnancy ended up favoring a girl. I ate lots of dairy and almost no red meats. I think the timing of intercourse was at least 3 days before O day. All kinds of stuff pointed to my uterus being an environment that favored the "girl" sperm. It'll be interesting to see though, my side of the family is almost all girls as first born babies, but DF is also an oldest child.
> 
> Yeah, I'm holding out hope of a girl because I'm the youngest of 3 girls in my family. My mom had all girls and my aunt had 2/3 girls and my other uncle 1/1 girl. My hubby is an only child but his mom's side of the fam has 3/6 girls (and one set of twins!). We shall see!
> 
> Also, anyone else a pinterest addict? I love looking at baby stuff on there! Especially all the awesome nurseries. I LOVE home design stuff, so I may go crazy with the whole designing the baby's room thing. I have nine months to just have fun with it :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am totally addicted to Pinterest. I've spent so many evenings looking at baby and home stuff. I like crafts too so great for inspiration!Click to expand...


I am totally addicted to Pinterest!! I already have a Baby board and a Future kid board that has more pins than I'm embarrassed to admit. :blush:




Lindss said:


> Hi ladies...so had the ultrasound and my due date must be a bit off, they said I'm about 5 wks and 4 or 5 days. Not sure for sure, will no more in two weeks when I have my next scan. But I saw the Lil sac firmly there and doc said it looked good. My blood results from yesterday were 8350, is that OK for where I'm at? Now I'm freaking out!

Everyone's having such great news. From what I understand that's a great number to be at. Congrats!




tobefruitful said:


> hey little mamas! so today i got to leave early from work to go to an ultrasound appt. we heard and saw baby's heartbeat! it was such a sweet little noise to hear! i am seriously on :cloud9:
> 
> hope everybody is having an amazing day!!!:flower:

That's awesome tobefruitful!


----------



## POSD17

twinkletoe said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies! Just got home what a long day! Thanks for those who responded to my very long past about my terrible day yesterday I really appreciate it. Its nice to find comfort in others. I think me and my fiance will def find out the gender as I am wayyyy to impatient to wait on the gender for my first little bean! I woke up today STARVING! and I mean starving, my fiance literally had to get me a banana and I shoved it down my throat.... I also went to my first doctors appointment today!!!:happydance::happydance: I was so happy to be there. SO good news def pregnant, lol, and she thinks I am 4 1/2 to 5 weeks. I think she might think I am a little further then I really am, 5 weeks, cause my fiance is huge 6'4 and 215 pounds and I am 5"3 and 115 pounds normally so this bean is growing fast! She said that everything looks fine so far and my little sack seems to be developing great!! So exciting. They took two vials of blood, and said they will get back to me with the levels tomorrow. I will also go back in next week to get tested again. Then she looked inside of me and I got my first picture of my little bean sprout!!! SOOOO EXCITING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: My blood pressure was good and she gave me vitamins, took my weight, and gave me a packet of the hospital I will be using. She also told me since my fiance is so big, and was a huge baby, 9 pounds 8 ounces, she doesn't think I will be able to go till the very end of my 40 weeks, she thinks I will go earlier.....oh boy brothers wedding why are you in the end of September?!?! So all in all today was a great day! I am going to attach my first scan picture of my little bean sack and my 4 week baby bump picture. I am so excited and I can't wait to see all of your pictures so we can compare! The fact that there will be a fetus there in 2 weeks in astonishing! She said as of now I am due October 15 but we will know more soon.... Anyway with this date or anyone who wants to be bump buddies feel free to add me, the more the merrier! The only thing thats wearing me out are these crazy intense dreams, they are really overwhelming..... Okay well I think its time to go to sleep! Sticky dust to all and to all a goodnight! PS today is the only day I didnt take an at home test, since I went to the doctor... and my belly was a little extra round in this pic cause I had just eaten dinner an hour before and I tend to get a really round belly right after I eat...
> 
> Hey there congrats on the fab first appointment!! Sounds like it all went really well......I really wish we got a scan in our first appointment but we don't.......would love to see my little bean so small!! My first appointment isn't until next wed but I'm not really expecting much from it, think they will just take blood weight and height and give me a bunch if leaflets!! So happy for you that everything is growing nicely!Click to expand...

Thank you so much! It did go well, please update and let me know how your appt goes, I'm sure it will be just what you think it is . :thumbup::winkwink: Is anyone else freezing today?? Burrrrrrrr...


----------



## Lostunicorn

Maze said:


> I got my scaaaaan... Valentine's Day! 10:30AM!

:happydance: Sticky bean and great scan picture vibes.



DHBH0930 said:


> Not really spotting... I has brown smearing at 9 and 10 dpo and a very small amount of the brown smearing yesterday.

:hugs: Massive sticky bean vibes for you honey.



ErinDancey said:


> Oh Ladies... Sorry I haven't been around, I had the absolute scariest day yesterday. I woke up in the morning and went to the bathroom, only to realize I was covered in blood. Lots of blood. So, I took a shower and got myself cleaned up and headed to the hospital. They took one look at me and said I was probably having a m/c. They did some bloodwork and suprisingly, my hcg came back at almost 15,000. So they sent me for an ultrasound and I got to see my little bean for the first time :happydance: It's not really a bean yet, more of a yolk sac really, but there he/she was happy and firmly implanted with no signs of distress. Turns out I am holding a LOT of water in my uterus and the growing must have caused some of my ovarian cysts to rupture, causing the bleeding.
> 
> PHEW! That was such an emotional roller coaster. I'm SO relived to be back here and still in the group with you girls...:hugs:

:hugs: That must have been scary, glad to hear all is ok. These beans have us worried.



goddess25 said:


> bleeding and not feeling hopeful at all.

Sending massive :hugs: and sticky bean vibes xxx



Sheffie said:


> Has anyone looked up the "Chinese Gender Chart"?

Did this for my daughter and it predicted girl as did the moon chart and the wedding ring test :) So where correct for me. May have to do them later :)



MrsMohr said:


> Here is my apple seed bump, 5 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> Ohh Ohh and look my other ticker shows something other than a ball of cells too!!! :happydance::happydance:

Happy 5 Weeks, me too :happydance::happydance::happydance:



KalonKiki said:


> Haha, everyone we know is routing for girl for us, and my grandpa is routing for twin girls!
> I'm on my way to get my blood drawn now, wish me luck. :D

Massive amounts of luck honey:hugs: I was talking to my daughter the other day about twins and she said "just like Mummy" considering she knew I was pregnant before I'd done a test (she gently touched my tummy one morning and said "there's a baby in there") I'm a bit worried lol

Also to use multi quote, click the multi quoate button on all the posts you want to quote, on the last post you want to quote click the multi quote and then the reply with quote button :) Hope this helps.



Lownthwaite said:


> Ok, I know this is all bloat & water retention but if my belly carries on like this I'm no chance keeping it from people till 12 weeks!

I'm the same, also feeling a lot of pulling and tightening too x

ETA: My first bump picture with my daughter is at 4 months so would feel mean if I started this early, I do however have a little bump but due to stretch marks it's very low down and more of a hard lump ;)


----------



## POSD17

Lindss said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies! Just got home what a long day! Thanks for those who responded to my very long past about my terrible day yesterday I really appreciate it. Its nice to find comfort in others. I think me and my fiance will def find out the gender as I am wayyyy to impatient to wait on the gender for my first little bean! I woke up today STARVING! and I mean starving, my fiance literally had to get me a banana and I shoved it down my throat.... I also went to my first doctors appointment today!!!:happydance::happydance: I was so happy to be there. SO good news def pregnant, lol, and she thinks I am 4 1/2 to 5 weeks. I think she might think I am a little further then I really am, 5 weeks, cause my fiance is huge 6'4 and 215 pounds and I am 5"3 and 115 pounds normally so this bean is growing fast! She said that everything looks fine so far and my little sack seems to be developing great!! So exciting. They took two vials of blood, and said they will get back to me with the levels tomorrow. I will also go back in next week to get tested again. Then she looked inside of me and I got my first picture of my little bean sprout!!! SOOOO EXCITING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: My blood pressure was good and she gave me vitamins, took my weight, and gave me a packet of the hospital I will be using. She also told me since my fiance is so big, and was a huge baby, 9 pounds 8 ounces, she doesn't think I will be able to go till the very end of my 40 weeks, she thinks I will go earlier.....oh boy brothers wedding why are you in the end of September?!?! So all in all today was a great day! I am going to attach my first scan picture of my little bean sack and my 4 week baby bump picture. I am so excited and I can't wait to see all of your pictures so we can compare! The fact that there will be a fetus there in 2 weeks in astonishing! She said as of now I am due October 15 but we will know more soon.... Anyway with this date or anyone who wants to be bump buddies feel free to add me, the more the merrier! The only thing thats wearing me out are these crazy intense dreams, they are really overwhelming..... Okay well I think its time to go to sleep! Sticky dust to all and to all a goodnight! PS today is the only day I didnt take an at home test, since I went to the doctor... and my belly was a little extra round in this pic cause I had just eaten dinner an hour before and I tend to get a really round belly right after I eat...
> 
> Yay for your dr's appt! Everything sounds perfect, and you even got a scan?!!! I hear ya on the starving thing...i actually got up in the mid of the night and had a snack..:dohh:
> Cute start of a bump!!!
> P.S you have gorgeous hair!Click to expand...

:happydance:I know I think I am going to start keeping something by my bed to eat just incase I wake up starving again, it was almost painful how hungry I was! Gotta feed the mama lion :flower: Thank you for your kind words! I havent cut my hair in forever, but it seems to be softer since I found out I was prego :shrug: I have heard a lot of debate about getting your hair highlighted while being pregnant, I just wanted to see what you ladies think? Is it okay to get it highlighted if the dye doesn't touch your head and if the salon is well ventilated? Normally I just do it out of a box cause its so much cheaper and I have figured out the right color, but I wouldn't do that while I am pregnant. Still want to keep it this color, so is anyone else going to be getting highlights? Or manicures or pedicures while being pregnant, not to sure yet but would love to get all the information I can about it. I will put it off for as long as possible, but I know after months go by and the summer comes, and everyone is looking cute in their bikinis, I am going to need to do something to make me feel presentable! :haha::haha:


----------



## Lindss

POSD17 said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies! Just got home what a long day! Thanks for those who responded to my very long past about my terrible day yesterday I really appreciate it. Its nice to find comfort in others. I think me and my fiance will def find out the gender as I am wayyyy to impatient to wait on the gender for my first little bean! I woke up today STARVING! and I mean starving, my fiance literally had to get me a banana and I shoved it down my throat.... I also went to my first doctors appointment today!!!:happydance::happydance: I was so happy to be there. SO good news def pregnant, lol, and she thinks I am 4 1/2 to 5 weeks. I think she might think I am a little further then I really am, 5 weeks, cause my fiance is huge 6'4 and 215 pounds and I am 5"3 and 115 pounds normally so this bean is growing fast! She said that everything looks fine so far and my little sack seems to be developing great!! So exciting. They took two vials of blood, and said they will get back to me with the levels tomorrow. I will also go back in next week to get tested again. Then she looked inside of me and I got my first picture of my little bean sprout!!! SOOOO EXCITING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: My blood pressure was good and she gave me vitamins, took my weight, and gave me a packet of the hospital I will be using. She also told me since my fiance is so big, and was a huge baby, 9 pounds 8 ounces, she doesn't think I will be able to go till the very end of my 40 weeks, she thinks I will go earlier.....oh boy brothers wedding why are you in the end of September?!?! So all in all today was a great day! I am going to attach my first scan picture of my little bean sack and my 4 week baby bump picture. I am so excited and I can't wait to see all of your pictures so we can compare! The fact that there will be a fetus there in 2 weeks in astonishing! She said as of now I am due October 15 but we will know more soon.... Anyway with this date or anyone who wants to be bump buddies feel free to add me, the more the merrier! The only thing thats wearing me out are these crazy intense dreams, they are really overwhelming..... Okay well I think its time to go to sleep! Sticky dust to all and to all a goodnight! PS today is the only day I didnt take an at home test, since I went to the doctor... and my belly was a little extra round in this pic cause I had just eaten dinner an hour before and I tend to get a really round belly right after I eat...
> 
> Yay for your dr's appt! Everything sounds perfect, and you even got a scan?!!! I hear ya on the starving thing...i actually got up in the mid of the night and had a snack..:dohh:
> Cute start of a bump!!!
> P.S you have gorgeous hair!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:I know I think I am going to start keeping something by my bed to eat just incase I wake up starving again, it was almost painful how hungry I was! Gotta feed the mama lion :flower: Thank you for your kind words! I havent cut my hair in forever, but it seems to be softer since I found out I was prego :shrug: I have heard a lot of debate about getting your hair highlighted while being pregnant, I just wanted to see what you ladies think? Is it okay to get it highlighted if the dye doesn't touch your head and if the salon is well ventilated? Normally I just do it out of a box cause its so much cheaper and I have figured out the right color, but I wouldn't do that while I am pregnant. Still want to keep it this color, so is anyone else going to be getting highlights? Or manicures or pedicures while being pregnant, not to sure yet but would love to get all the information I can about it. I will put it off for as long as possible, but I know after months go by and the summer comes, and everyone is looking cute in their bikinis, I am going to need to do something to make me feel presentable! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Well I just got my roots done last night. My sister is a hairdresser andshe came to my house, so iI didn't have to be around all the chemicals. Also it wasn't permanent, only a demi, and I called my midwives office and asked and thy said it is OK as long as I'm not doing it often. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lindss

Mrs Mohr..cutest baby bump ever!!


----------



## Lindss

Lownthwaite said:


> Ok, I know this is all bloat & water retention but if my belly carries on like this I'm no chance keeping it from people till 12 weeks!

Cute bump!


----------



## goddess25

Todays HCG is 9175, so it hasn't quite doubled. Not sure if that is good or not.


----------



## crazae4u

Sheffie said:


> Has anyone looked up the "Chinese Gender Chart"? Its another fun way to guess the gender (that doesn't cost $30 ;) ) I'm totally hoping for a girl, but the chart is saying boy! I'll love whatever it is, but I have zero ideas for boy names, lol.

Thanks I checked out the chart and it's predicting a ...... girl!! I laughed since hubby and I both are saying boy (I think he's terrified of having a girl, lol) I know there's a 50/50 chance so not putting much stock into it but it's nice to day dream :)



Lownthwaite said:


> This is what I wore to the office today - spent all day walking round carrying paperwork in front of me!

There's definitely a bump from what I see. Your bean wants the world to know, lol.



POSD17 said:


> Wow ladies these baby bump pics are great! And are making me feel more normal! Except next time Ill take it before I get undressed for the shower  I am so sorry for those of you who are having bleeding and are worried, I am sending you all my love and warm healthy thoughts! Relax and rest its the best thing you can do. I also dont really know how to use the multi quotes so I am very sorry If i dont get to respond to all of you. I am happy everyone is posting away it gives me something to look forward to everyday, I really love hearing how everyone is doing.... this is all very exciting! Anyone have any special Valentines day plans? I feel like I should do something really nice for my Fiance, any ideas ladies? Sticky dust to all!

My original plan was to take hubby out for sushi (which he LOOOOVES) but that's before we found out our news. :happydance: So obviously need to find a new plan since I can't imagine sitting in a sushi restaurant right now.
As for a gift, I'm thinking a nice set of cufflinks (there's these L<3VE cufflinks that I'm leaning towards since it could be one heart from me and one heart from our little pumpkin) Too cheesy? I want to include the little one somehow.... Love to hear what others are doing!


----------



## Lostunicorn

goddess25 said:


> Todays HCG is 9175, so it hasn't quite doubled. Not sure if that is good or not.

:hugs: That seems high sending more sticky bean vibes xxx


----------



## goddess25

It has more than doubled just checked my results again, fingers crossed.


----------



## Lostunicorn

:thumbup: Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## MilosMommy7

Sheffie- the Chinese chart says boy for me. It was correct with my daughter, but not my son. It says its correct 3 out of 4. So maybe he was the one, lol.

Goddess- :( hoping everything turns out okay for you :hugs:

Mrsmohr- cute bump :baby:

Lindss- wow, that's a big difference in due date! What would the new due date be if you were 5+5? Good luck at your next scan :thumbup:


----------



## POSD17

crazae4u said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone looked up the "Chinese Gender Chart"? Its another fun way to guess the gender (that doesn't cost $30 ;) ) I'm totally hoping for a girl, but the chart is saying boy! I'll love whatever it is, but I have zero ideas for boy names, lol.
> 
> Thanks I checked out the chart and it's predicting a ...... girl!! I laughed since hubby and I both are saying boy (I think he's terrified of having a girl, lol) I know there's a 50/50 chance so not putting much stock into it but it's nice to day dream :)
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> This is what I wore to the office today - spent all day walking round carrying paperwork in front of me!Click to expand...
> 
> There's definitely a bump from what I see. Your bean wants the world to know, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Wow ladies these baby bump pics are great! And are making me feel more normal! Except next time Ill take it before I get undressed for the shower  I am so sorry for those of you who are having bleeding and are worried, I am sending you all my love and warm healthy thoughts! Relax and rest its the best thing you can do. I also dont really know how to use the multi quotes so I am very sorry If i dont get to respond to all of you. I am happy everyone is posting away it gives me something to look forward to everyday, I really love hearing how everyone is doing.... this is all very exciting! Anyone have any special Valentines day plans? I feel like I should do something really nice for my Fiance, any ideas ladies? Sticky dust to all!Click to expand...
> 
> My original plan was to take hubby out for sushi (which he LOOOOVES) but that's before we found out our news. :happydance: So obviously need to find a new plan since I can't imagine sitting in a sushi restaurant right now.
> As for a gift, I'm thinking a nice set of cufflinks (there's these L<3VE cufflinks that I'm leaning towards since it could be one heart from me and one heart from our little pumpkin) Too cheesy? I want to include the little one somehow.... Love to hear what others are doing!Click to expand...

You might be able to do Sushi if you eat the California Roll or Shrimp Tempura Roll, my dr said it is okay to eat both of those since the crab meat is normally fake and the Shrimp is cooked if it is Shrimp Tempura. So maybe you can still do tthat? :) The cufflinks sound super cute, I think he would love them! Thats a really thoughtful gift.... Im still trying to think of ideas..... I know I will cook him something wonderful, but I want to give a gift too... I was thinking about a nice watch since he loves watches? But something more thoughtful might be more fulfilling?


----------



## POSD17

Great to know, maybe I can get one of my friends to come to my place and do it for me so I can avoid the salon too! So happy Im not the only one thinking of keeping up with my highlights  She did it in foils right?


----------



## Maze

POSD17 said:


> Great to know, maybe I can get one of my friends to come to my place and do it for me so I can avoid the salon too! So happy Im not the only one thinking of keeping up with my highlights  She did it in foils right?

I don't think it is a huge deal to get that stuff done while pregnant, I do know they recommend for you to wait till you're out of the first trimester before doing any unnecessary treatments. Oddly enough, they list manicures too? I am not sure why. Nail polish remover? I dunno. It's weird. I think the odds of it harming the baby have to be pretty low and it is just an extreme precaution. I know I probably won't do anything until I am over 12 weeks though, but I am a stickler for ridiculous recommendations. 




goddess25 said:


> It has more than doubled just checked my results again, fingers crossed.

That sounds really promising, I hope the spotting clears up for you. :hugs:

For Valentine's day we're doing dinner and a movie. My husband wants to see Warm Bodies and normally I'd be down for that but... I am worried if the gore is going to upset my queasy stomach in it's current state. I remember I saw Bridesmaids while pregnant with Sophie and the whole... food poisoning scene. Yeah. I vomited in the theatre. It was pretty sad. :dohh:


----------



## VGibs

On the hair issue....I was a master colorist for 7 years. Hairstylists get pregnant all the time and are around the chemicals all the time. I've never met a single stylist who ever harmed their unborn child by doing their job. When I was in school they told us that there had never been any concrete testing done to suggest that hair color could harm a fetus. 

Just for piece of mind.


----------



## Sheffie

Maze said:


> For Valentine's day we're doing dinner and a movie. My husband wants to see Warm Bodies and normally I'd be down for that but... I am worried if the gore is going to upset my queasy stomach in it's current state. I remember I saw Bridesmaids while pregnant with Sophie and the whole... food poisoning scene. Yeah. I vomited in the theatre. It was pretty sad. :dohh:

Lol, that sounds like fuuuuun :winkwink: The gore isn't so bad in Warm Bodies that I remember. Its a great (and actually cute!) movie though :) I think me and the hubs are going to go see the new Die Hard for V-day (romantic, right?) We were going to go to Disney, but we might be having to do a home inspection next week so I think we are staying put. I'm hoping for a house for V-day :happydance: That will for sure be all my money, so no other presents haha.


----------



## Maze

VGibs said:


> On the hair issue....I was a master colorist for 7 years. Hairstylists get pregnant all the time and are around the chemicals all the time. I've never met a single stylist who ever harmed their unborn child by doing their job. When I was in school they told us that there had never been any concrete testing done to suggest that hair color could harm a fetus.
> 
> Just for piece of mind.

That's a good point. I guess I've only ever been iffy on it because Storknet's 'pregnancy week by week' thing makes a note about avoiding all that stuff. I know, lol, hardly a medical authority. It is weird how you come to trust your weekly pregnancy updates from a random website.


----------



## amurray

busy day on the board! hope everyone is feeling alright :) 

had my first doctor appointment today and unfortunately did not get a scan. i was pretty upset since i had a partial molar pregnancy in august. i just need to know that everything is ok. so i scheduled a scan 2 weeks from today and another appointment 2 weeks from then. all the bumps are beautiful!


i keep asking my husband what he has planned for vday and so far ive got nothing haha
he definately is not the romantic type. i mostly just keep asking him as a reminder so hopefully he doesnt completely forget haha


----------



## twinkletoe

I got a full head of highlights the night before my bfp!! :-/ I am sure all is fine though! And the pregnant hairdressers is a good point!

It is so so hard to keep up with thread! It's just so busy.....and I find when I gob to sleep (Ireland time) I wake up to 5 pages of missed chat! 

So sorry and hugs to all the girlies who are stressing......really hope all the beans stay sticky!! 

Very exciting about all your scans I am very jealous!!!

Love love love all the bumps! Can't wait until we can blame baby and not bloat for a bump! 
X


----------



## crazae4u

POSD17 said:


> You might be able to do Sushi if you eat the California Roll or Shrimp Tempura Roll, my dr said it is okay to eat both of those since the crab meat is normally fake and the Shrimp is cooked if it is Shrimp Tempura. So maybe you can still do tthat? :) The cufflinks sound super cute, I think he would love them! Thats a really thoughtful gift.... Im still trying to think of ideas..... I know I will cook him something wonderful, but I want to give a gift too... I was thinking about a nice watch since he loves watches? But something more thoughtful might be more fulfilling?

You know, I didn't think about that. I'm going to check out my sushi alternatives! I was actually thinking of going to a place that's out in Hoboken, I forgot the name right now but the pictures looked cool.

Btw, I'm freezing too... and not looking forward to the snow coming our way. :growlmad:



Maze said:


> For Valentine's day we're doing dinner and a movie. My husband wants to see Warm Bodies and normally I'd be down for that but... I am worried if the gore is going to upset my queasy stomach in it's current state. I remember I saw Bridesmaids while pregnant with Sophie and the whole... food poisoning scene. Yeah. I vomited in the theatre. It was pretty sad. :dohh:

That sounds awful! (Although not without comedic value) Otherwise a dinner and movie sound lovely, lol.



Sheffie said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> For Valentine's day we're doing dinner and a movie. My husband wants to see Warm Bodies and normally I'd be down for that but... I am worried if the gore is going to upset my queasy stomach in it's current state. I remember I saw Bridesmaids while pregnant with Sophie and the whole... food poisoning scene. Yeah. I vomited in the theatre. It was pretty sad. :dohh:
> 
> Lol, that sounds like fuuuuun :winkwink: The gore isn't so bad in Warm Bodies that I remember. Its a great (and actually cute!) movie though :) I think me and the hubs are going to go see the new Die Hard for V-day (romantic, right?) We were going to go to Disney, but we might be having to do a home inspection next week so I think we are staying put. I'm hoping for a house for V-day :happydance: That will for sure be all my money, so no other presents haha.Click to expand...

Die Hard is out?!?! Well I guess I know what movie I'll be seeing shortly, lol. I hope you get your house valentine!


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, getting my blood drawn seemed like it would be a simple task, but it turned out to be a nightmare. :wacko:
First I had to wait for an hour waiting for a call back from my OB's nurse because we got the voice mail. When I called to make the appointment yesterday, no one said that I would need an order from my OB. Then I ended up having to drive to the hospital to get the paperwork myself because the nurse doesn't know how to pick up the phone. Then I get there only to find out that they're still in the process of hiring a new nurse, my OB doesn't have one right now! Then I finally get the paperwork and go back over to the clinic to get my blood drawn, and they put my birthday on there wrong (thanks for making me 31 instead of 21!). So I had to change that myself and then sign it to verify. THEN I was finally able to get my blood drawn. So what should have taken no more than five minutes ended up taking two hours. I get my results tomorrow.
Phew, end of rant, sorry, it's just been a long day. :coffee:

Cute bumps though ladies! Sticky bean vibes to all of the worried mama bears. :hugs:

As far as getting highlights and whatnot during pregnancy, I wouldn't really know because I haven't done any of that stuff in at least a year. I never did much with my nails, and I stopped dying my hair so that it could become healthier again as I wanted to keep it long. I don't use heat styling anymore either. I'm sure it's alright as long as you do it in moderation though.

And DF and I are celebrating Valentine's Day the Japanese way. I'm planning on making him either chocolates or a chocolate dessert, and then next month he's making me cookies for White Day. :D


----------



## twinkletoe

My 5 week pic ......anyone see an Appleseed in there?!
Excuse the pj's!! :-/ x
(No idea why it's sideways!)


----------



## Lownthwaite

Lownthwaite said:


> Ok, I know this is all bloat & water retention but if my belly carries on like this I'm no chance keeping it from people till 12 weeks!




twinkletoe said:


> View attachment 563771
> 
> 
> My 5 week pic ......anyone see an Appleseed in there?!
> Excuse the pj's!! :-/ x
> (No idea why it's sideways!)

Twinkle - your belly is beautiful and flat! 

It looks like there's more than an apple seed in mine!? :wacko:

DH keep joking there's 2 in there (I'm a fraternal twin so there is a higher chance I guess).......I'm guessing it's cause it's my second? :shrug: It's all bloat but my belly was as flat as yours 3 weeks ago :wacko:


----------



## twinkletoe

MrsMohr said:


> Here is my apple seed bump, 5 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> Ohh Ohh and look my other ticker shows something other than a ball of cells too!!! :happydance::happydance:


Woohoo! No ball of cells that's nearly a tadpole!  such a cute bump pic! X


----------



## twinkletoe

Lownthwaite said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I know this is all bloat & water retention but if my belly carries on like this I'm no chance keeping it from people till 12 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 563771
> 
> 
> My 5 week pic ......anyone see an Appleseed in there?!
> Excuse the pj's!! :-/ x
> (No idea why it's sideways!)Click to expand...
> 
> Twinkle - your belly is beautiful and flat!
> 
> It looks like there's more than an apple seed in mine!? :wacko:
> 
> DH keep joking there's 2 in there (I'm a fraternal twin so there is a higher chance I guess).......I'm guessing it's cause it's my second? :shrug: It's all bloat but my belly was as flat as yours 3 weeks ago :wacko:Click to expand...

 Twins!! Oh my .....now that would be some exciting news! I am worrying that I'm not really getting lots of the symptoms that lots of the other ladies are, no sickness, not really bloated, no funny sense of smell.......just peeing a lot and quite tired and that's pretty much it! Hope all is ok!


----------



## Lownthwaite

twinkletoe said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I know this is all bloat & water retention but if my belly carries on like this I'm no chance keeping it from people till 12 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 563771
> 
> 
> My 5 week pic ......anyone see an Appleseed in there?!
> Excuse the pj's!! :-/ x
> (No idea why it's sideways!)Click to expand...
> 
> Twinkle - your belly is beautiful and flat!
> 
> It looks like there's more than an apple seed in mine!? :wacko:
> 
> DH keep joking there's 2 in there (I'm a fraternal twin so there is a higher chance I guess).......I'm guessing it's cause it's my second? :shrug: It's all bloat but my belly was as flat as yours 3 weeks ago :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Twins!! Oh my .....now that would be some exciting news! I am worrying that I'm not really getting lots of the symptoms that lots of the other ladies are, no sickness, not really bloated, no funny sense of smell.......just peeing a lot and quite tired and that's pretty much it! Hope all is ok!Click to expand...

Will have to see - there's more chance it's a singleton but I am amazed at the size of my belly for only 5 weeks! I wasn't this bloated at this point with my first. Only the scan will tell I guess! :haha:

Try not to worry - everybody's pregnancies are different. Don't try to judge yours against other peoples. :thumbup: I'm sure everything is perfect. :hugs:


----------



## liz0012

Hi Ladies! Are you guys totally bloated feeling? I feel just yucky! Also, are any of you taking a stool softener or does your prenatal have one in theirs? I can't find one that has stool softener, are the prescription ones the only with it in them?


----------



## KalonKiki

Such a cute little flat tummy! Mine has never been very flat, even before I got pregnant. :wacko:
It seems like I always gain weight in my torso area first, boobs and abdomen is where I hold all of my fat. :p
The most nerve wracking thing though? I can feel my abdominal muscles, they're really firm! They're just hiding under my fat that won't go away.


----------



## twinkletoe

liz0012 said:


> Hi Ladies! Are you guys totally bloated feeling? I feel just yucky! Also, are any of you taking a stool softener or does your prenatal have one in theirs? I can't find one that has stool softener, are the prescription ones the only with it in them?

Hey there my prenatal does not have a stool softener but I was going to ask in the pharmacy tomorrow what stool softener I can use when pregnant as I am really constipated (sorry tmi!) but starting to really annoy me!


----------



## twinkletoe

KalonKiki said:


> Such a cute little flat tummy! Mine has never been very flat, even before I got pregnant. :wacko:
> It seems like I always gain weight in my torso area first, boobs and abdomen is where I hold all of my fat. :p
> The most nerve wracking thing though? I can feel my abdominal muscles, they're really firm! They're just hiding under my fat that won't go away.

I certainly can't see yours as a fat torso Kalonkiki it's a lovely tum! ........ And good for you with the tummy muscles......I guess we won't be doing many sit-ups for a while! :-/


----------



## KalonKiki

This is true, but we can still go walking and do palates. The 10 Minute Solutions are great, and you can actually find the one for preggos like us on Youtube. :D


----------



## POSD17

crazae4u said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone looked up the "Chinese Gender Chart"? Its another fun way to guess the gender (that doesn't cost $30 ;) ) I'm totally hoping for a girl, but the chart is saying boy! I'll love whatever it is, but I have zero ideas for boy names, lol.
> 
> Thanks I checked out the chart and it's predicting a ...... girl!! I laughed since hubby and I both are saying boy (I think he's terrified of having a girl, lol) I know there's a 50/50 chance so not putting much stock into it but it's nice to day dream :)
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> This is what I wore to the office today - spent all day walking round carrying paperwork in front of me!Click to expand...
> 
> There's definitely a bump from what I see. Your bean wants the world to know, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Wow ladies these baby bump pics are great! And are making me feel more normal! Except next time Ill take it before I get undressed for the shower  I am so sorry for those of you who are having bleeding and are worried, I am sending you all my love and warm healthy thoughts! Relax and rest its the best thing you can do. I also dont really know how to use the multi quotes so I am very sorry If i dont get to respond to all of you. I am happy everyone is posting away it gives me something to look forward to everyday, I really love hearing how everyone is doing.... this is all very exciting! Anyone have any special Valentines day plans? I feel like I should do something really nice for my Fiance, any ideas ladies? Sticky dust to all!Click to expand...
> 
> My original plan was to take hubby out for sushi (which he LOOOOVES) but that's before we found out our news. :happydance: So obviously need to find a new plan since I can't imagine sitting in a sushi restaurant right now.
> As for a gift, I'm thinking a nice set of cufflinks (there's these L<3VE cufflinks that I'm leaning towards since it could be one heart from me and one heart from our little pumpkin) Too cheesy? I want to include the little one somehow.... Love to hear what others are doing!Click to expand...




Lindss said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies! Just got home what a long day! Thanks for those who responded to my very long past about my terrible day yesterday I really appreciate it. Its nice to find comfort in others. I think me and my fiance will def find out the gender as I am wayyyy to impatient to wait on the gender for my first little bean! I woke up today STARVING! and I mean starving, my fiance literally had to get me a banana and I shoved it down my throat.... I also went to my first doctors appointment today!!!:happydance::happydance: I was so happy to be there. SO good news def pregnant, lol, and she thinks I am 4 1/2 to 5 weeks. I think she might think I am a little further then I really am, 5 weeks, cause my fiance is huge 6'4 and 215 pounds and I am 5"3 and 115 pounds normally so this bean is growing fast! She said that everything looks fine so far and my little sack seems to be developing great!! So exciting. They took two vials of blood, and said they will get back to me with the levels tomorrow. I will also go back in next week to get tested again. Then she looked inside of me and I got my first picture of my little bean sprout!!! SOOOO EXCITING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: My blood pressure was good and she gave me vitamins, took my weight, and gave me a packet of the hospital I will be using. She also told me since my fiance is so big, and was a huge baby, 9 pounds 8 ounces, she doesn't think I will be able to go till the very end of my 40 weeks, she thinks I will go earlier.....oh boy brothers wedding why are you in the end of September?!?! So all in all today was a great day! I am going to attach my first scan picture of my little bean sack and my 4 week baby bump picture. I am so excited and I can't wait to see all of your pictures so we can compare! The fact that there will be a fetus there in 2 weeks in astonishing! She said as of now I am due October 15 but we will know more soon.... Anyway with this date or anyone who wants to be bump buddies feel free to add me, the more the merrier! The only thing thats wearing me out are these crazy intense dreams, they are really overwhelming..... Okay well I think its time to go to sleep! Sticky dust to all and to all a goodnight! PS today is the only day I didnt take an at home test, since I went to the doctor... and my belly was a little extra round in this pic cause I had just eaten dinner an hour before and I tend to get a really round belly right after I eat...
> 
> Yay for your dr's appt! Everything sounds perfect, and you even got a scan?!!! I hear ya on the starving thing...i actually got up in the mid of the night and had a snack..:dohh:
> Cute start of a bump!!!
> P.S you have gorgeous hair!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:I know I think I am going to start keeping something by my bed to eat just incase I wake up starving again, it was almost painful how hungry I was! Gotta feed the mama lion :flower: Thank you for your kind words! I havent cut my hair in forever, but it seems to be softer since I found out I was prego :shrug: I have heard a lot of debate about getting your hair highlighted while being pregnant, I just wanted to see what you ladies think? Is it okay to get it highlighted if the dye doesn't touch your head and if the salon is well ventilated? Normally I just do it out of a box cause its so much cheaper and I have figured out the right color, but I wouldn't do that while I am pregnant. Still want to keep it this color, so is anyone else going to be getting highlights? Or manicures or pedicures while being pregnant, not to sure yet but would love to get all the information I can about it. I will put it off for as long as possible, but I know after months go by and the summer comes, and everyone is looking cute in their bikinis, I am going to need to do something to make me feel presentable! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I just got my roots done last night. My sister is a hairdresser andshe came to my house, so iI didn't have to be around all the chemicals. Also it wasn't permanent, only a demi, and I called my midwives office and asked and thy said it is OK as long as I'm not doing it often. Hope that helps!Click to expand...




crazae4u said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> You might be able to do Sushi if you eat the California Roll or Shrimp Tempura Roll, my dr said it is okay to eat both of those since the crab meat is normally fake and the Shrimp is cooked if it is Shrimp Tempura. So maybe you can still do tthat? :) The cufflinks sound super cute, I think he would love them! Thats a really thoughtful gift.... Im still trying to think of ideas..... I know I will cook him something wonderful, but I want to give a gift too... I was thinking about a nice watch since he loves watches? But something more thoughtful might be more fulfilling?
> 
> You know, I didn't think about that. I'm going to check out my sushi alternatives! I was actually thinking of going to a place that's out in Hoboken, I forgot the name right now but the pictures looked cool.
> 
> Btw, I'm freezing too... and not looking forward to the snow coming our way. :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> Maze said:
> 
> 
> For Valentine's day we're doing dinner and a movie. My husband wants to see Warm Bodies and normally I'd be down for that but... I am worried if the gore is going to upset my queasy stomach in it's current state. I remember I saw Bridesmaids while pregnant with Sophie and the whole... food poisoning scene. Yeah. I vomited in the theatre. It was pretty sad. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds awful! (Although not without comedic value) Otherwise a dinner and movie sound lovely, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maze said:
> 
> 
> For Valentine's day we're doing dinner and a movie. My husband wants to see Warm Bodies and normally I'd be down for that but... I am worried if the gore is going to upset my queasy stomach in it's current state. I remember I saw Bridesmaids while pregnant with Sophie and the whole... food poisoning scene. Yeah. I vomited in the theatre. It was pretty sad. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, that sounds like fuuuuun :winkwink: The gore isn't so bad in Warm Bodies that I remember. Its a great (and actually cute!) movie though :) I think me and the hubs are going to go see the new Die Hard for V-day (romantic, right?) We were going to go to Disney, but we might be having to do a home inspection next week so I think we are staying put. I'm hoping for a house for V-day :happydance: That will for sure be all my money, so no other presents haha.Click to expand...
> 
> Die Hard is out?!?! Well I guess I know what movie I'll be seeing shortly, lol. I hope you get your house valentine!Click to expand...


:happydance: You will be right by me!!! I live on Jefferson Street, we must meet at some point, maybe once we are both so big we can't hang out with anyone else who will understand us! If you are going to come to Hoboken I definitely recommend CHARRITOS for Mexican it is absolutely AMAZING!! If you want a GREAT AMAZING VIEW with the best Mexican food ever, go to CHARRITOS in Weehawken, it is one of the cutest most romantic restaurants that over looks NYC and its not that expensive ( get the crispy tacos and gaucomole which they make at your table YUM!) Hands down best Mexican Ive ever had. If you want something thats more American, like an AMAZING SHORT RIB, Yummmmmmy, you need to go to Elysian Cafe on Washington Street, it is out of this world..... the meat is so tender it falls apart with a fork, and is served on mashed potatoe with string beans, in the best sauce ever! They also have the most amazing cheesecake with oreo crust and raseberry drizzles, its just insane.


----------



## POSD17

See sorry guys I really really suck with these quotes, im just going to start replying to it doesnt take up the whole thread until I get it figured out. :/ SO Sorry!


----------



## MrsMohr

OMG guys, I'm having the hardest time keeping up with this thread and I log in several times a day. If I do a multi-quote it will take up two pages in this thread, I'm not kidding! By the time I get here I don't even know which posts i wanted to respond to and what i wanted to say :dohh:


----------



## MrsMohr

does anyone want to chat on the chatzy room Maze set up? The info is on the first page of the thread with everyone's names and due dates :) I'm on there waiting for some company!


----------



## POSD17

Same here! I just got back my test results, she said my HCG levels are at 3,289 and she thinks I am closer to 5 weeks. She said my Progesterone is at 8.2. She wants me to go get my blood taken again tomorrow so we can make sure everything is doubling, and she wants my progesterone to get over 10 so we can pretty much rule out an eptopic. Little nervous but this is all normal right? Tomorrow is a huge snow storm and she is closed, so I would have to go to Lab Corp, never been so that makes me nervous, cause I really dont like getting my blood taken, esp not by someone who I dont know. Are these #'s normal? Just want to check. She said that if it is not over 10 she is going to give me a supplement so I can get over 10 and stop worrying about eptopic, cause those seem very scary and I've read too much on google, so I told her I just want to rule it out so I dont have to worry about it.


----------



## KalonKiki

If you're getting regular :bfp: on a test, not having any severe pains, vomiting, and other symptoms that come with an ectopic, you're most likely fine honey. It seems to me that you're doing just fine and that the baby implanted correctly. I'm sure you'll get over 10 soon enough. :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

This is going to sound like a dumb question, but how do I type in the chat thing that Maze posted on the first page? There doesn't appear to be a chat box that I can type in. :shrug:


----------



## Sheffie

This one is looking so much better than last time! I'm getting so excited now :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsMohr

Sheffie said:


> This one is looking so much better than last time! I'm getting so excited now :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMohr

PS everybody: T-U-R-T-L-E POWAH!


----------



## goddess25

I cant keep up with this thread either, and i totally dont get TURTLE power....have i missed something??

At home relaxing bleeding has stopped and happy with todays Hcg result. Have an US next Thursday at 6w4d so should be able to see a decent amount, hopefully including my little bean.


----------



## liz0012

POSD17 said:


> Same here! I just got back my test results, she said my HCG levels are at 3,289 and she thinks I am closer to 5 weeks. She said my Progesterone is at 8.2. She wants me to go get my blood taken again tomorrow so we can make sure everything is doubling, and she wants my progesterone to get over 10 so we can pretty much rule out an eptopic. Little nervous but this is all normal right? Tomorrow is a huge snow storm and she is closed, so I would have to go to Lab Corp, never been so that makes me nervous, cause I really dont like getting my blood taken, esp not by someone who I dont know. Are these #'s normal? Just want to check. She said that if it is not over 10 she is going to give me a supplement so I can get over 10 and stop worrying about eptopic, cause those seem very scary and I've read too much on google, so I told her I just want to rule it out so I dont have to worry about it.

my progesterone was 17 at 9 dpo and then at 11 dpo is was 31. is that too high? After reading yours was so much lower then mine, I am scared mine is high??


----------



## KalonKiki

Such a strong line, Sheffie! I still want to pee on a frer and a digi, just to have the experience. XD


----------



## goddess25

Sheffie, thats a very good line. Congrats.


----------



## Sheffie

MrsMohr said:


> PS everybody: T-U-R-T-L-E POWAH!

Cowabunga.


----------



## POSD17

liz0012 said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Same here! I just got back my test results, she said my HCG levels are at 3,289 and she thinks I am closer to 5 weeks. She said my Progesterone is at 8.2. She wants me to go get my blood taken again tomorrow so we can make sure everything is doubling, and she wants my progesterone to get over 10 so we can pretty much rule out an eptopic. Little nervous but this is all normal right? Tomorrow is a huge snow storm and she is closed, so I would have to go to Lab Corp, never been so that makes me nervous, cause I really dont like getting my blood taken, esp not by someone who I dont know. Are these #'s normal? Just want to check. She said that if it is not over 10 she is going to give me a supplement so I can get over 10 and stop worrying about eptopic, cause those seem very scary and I've read too much on google, so I told her I just want to rule it out so I dont have to worry about it.
> 
> my progesterone was 17 at 9 dpo and then at 11 dpo is was 31. is that too high? After reading yours was so much lower then mine, I am scared mine is high??Click to expand...

I think yours is normal and mine isn't, mine is way to low. Saturday she will review my tests and see if I need supplements, I think your levels are perfect. I dont know if mine are so low cause I havent had a period since November, but I sure hope everything is okay....:shrug:


----------



## Sheffie

Insomnia hits again! 2 am and still not sleeping. At least I am getting some work done since I'm awake, lol. Still rather be sleeping though....:sleep:


----------



## Lindss

Worst night ever!
I have been awake since 2am worrying, bawling, pretty much being a basket case. Im just so gutted that I wasnt able to see my scan, and that all they could make out was a yolk sac ( he said its where its supposed to be and implanted and measuring well), but why would that be? I know that I could have actually implanted up to 111 days after conception, so Im trying to reason that as I why my scan shows its just over 5 wks instead of 6, but Im still a wreck.:cry:
My hcg levels are 8350, and now I know thats normal range for 5 wks, I cant wait to get my results from the blood I get drawn today, cuz then we will know more. But since the ultrasound, it was an internal, Im spotting more off and on. My spotting had stopped before the scan. They did say that I could have spotting after cuz of the way they did the scan, but Im still freakin.....sorry for the rant ladies, but Im trying to keep it together for my husband here at home, so I just had to get it out. xx


----------



## VGibs

Try to be calm, easier said then done right? Sometimes that little sack takes a bit longer to develop for any number of reasons. It's actually a good thing because then there is a lower risk for more complications down the road. I've seen girls who saw a yolk sack at 7w3d and 3 days later saw a heartbeat. It's all different for everyone. Maybe you can take this as a sign that it might be a boy. Slow, and frustrating!


----------



## twinkletoe

Sorry you are so worried Lindss........but I am sure everything will be totally fine......I haven't had anything done yet, no bloods and no scan, I am completely oblivious to what might be going on inside my tum!

Try and relax a bit (i know much easier said than done) but being totally stressed is not good for you or your little bean. Keep us up to date hun x


----------



## Lindss

Thanks ladies....your reassurance helps alot!!
Its so weird cuz now it appears that the spotting has stopped. and it was such a little bit, so thats gotta be a good thing right?
Of course we got hit with a crazy snowstorm last night, hoping i can still go out and get my blood work done again today


----------



## MrsMohr

goddess25 said:


> I cant keep up with this thread either, and i totally dont get TURTLE power....have i missed something??
> 
> lol it's what Maze says when she clears the chatzy room, she was cracking me up last night so I thought I would randomly post it in the thread to see what response it got ha ha!
> 
> At home relaxing bleeding has stopped and happy with todays Hcg result. Have an US next Thursday at 6w4d so should be able to see a decent amount, hopefully including my little bean.




Sheffie said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> PS everybody: T-U-R-T-L-E POWAH!
> 
> Cowabunga.Click to expand...

 Totally Tubular! 



Lindss said:


> Worst night ever!
> I have been awake since 2am worrying, bawling, pretty much being a basket case. Im just so gutted that I wasnt able to see my scan, and that all they could make out was a yolk sac ( he said its where its supposed to be and implanted and measuring well), but why would that be? I know that I could have actually implanted up to 111 days after conception, so Im trying to reason that as I why my scan shows its just over 5 wks instead of 6, but Im still a wreck.:cry:
> My hcg levels are 8350, and now I know thats normal range for 5 wks, I cant wait to get my results from the blood I get drawn today, cuz then we will know more. But since the ultrasound, it was an internal, Im spotting more off and on. My spotting had stopped before the scan. They did say that I could have spotting after cuz of the way they did the scan, but Im still freakin.....sorry for the rant ladies, but Im trying to keep it together for my husband here at home, so I just had to get it out. xx

Woah, I missed something! Don't freak out honey, don't freak out. Maybe you just O'd early! It's normal to only see a yolk sac at 5 weeks :hugs::hugs: While it's super fun to have early scans I think sometimes they just add to our misery lol! I get mine today and I'm either 5+1 or 5+2 I will let you know what they see. When I use websites that take into account my 27 day cycle they say i'm 5+2. How long were your typical cycles? If they were longer than average maybe you aren't quite as far along as you think you are? Or you O'd early. My appointment is at 12:45 today...I will let you know what happens as soon as i get back to a computer :hugs::hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

Good luck with the scan Mrs Mohr!! I am intrigued to know what you can see at that stage......I know what you mean though , early scans are great but they can also cause so much stress as everyone develops their little bean at a different pace and when there are so many comparisons it is hard not to get worried if your bean seems different than others even though its probably totally healthy! I look forward to hearing how it all went! My first appointment is next wed but there won't be a scan just bloods and info. :-( xx


----------



## MrsMohr

twinkletoe said:


> Good luck with the scan Mrs Mohr!! I am intrigued to know what you can see at that stage......I know what you mean though , early scans are great but they can also cause so much stress as everyone develops their little bean at a different pace and when there are so many comparisons it is hard not to get worried if your bean seems different than others even though its probably totally healthy! I look forward to hearing how it all went! My first appointment is next wed but there won't be a scan just bloods and info. :-( xx

Well since i'm only 5 weeks I'm only expecting to see a yolk sac...12:45 can't come soon enough...my nerves are killing me!


----------



## Maze

MrsMohr said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with the scan Mrs Mohr!! I am intrigued to know what you can see at that stage......I know what you mean though , early scans are great but they can also cause so much stress as everyone develops their little bean at a different pace and when there are so many comparisons it is hard not to get worried if your bean seems different than others even though its probably totally healthy! I look forward to hearing how it all went! My first appointment is next wed but there won't be a scan just bloods and info. :-( xx
> 
> Well since i'm only 5 weeks I'm only expecting to see a yolk sac...12:45 can't come soon enough...my nerves are killing me!Click to expand...


Thinking of you Lindss, I am sure everything will turn out.

Good luck Mrs. Mohr!

I have been throwing up non-stop today. I have a feeling that hyperemesis is on the horizon for me once again. Going to try to take it easy on the couch and hope it slows down. :sick:


----------



## Lindss

Soooo bumed . Kids schools are closed Cuz of all the snow we got. Driving will be impossible, looks like I'm gonna have to wait til tomorrow to do my blood work.


----------



## ErinDancey

Maze said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with the scan Mrs Mohr!! I am intrigued to know what you can see at that stage......I know what you mean though , early scans are great but they can also cause so much stress as everyone develops their little bean at a different pace and when there are so many comparisons it is hard not to get worried if your bean seems different than others even though its probably totally healthy! I look forward to hearing how it all went! My first appointment is next wed but there won't be a scan just bloods and info. :-( xx
> 
> Well since i'm only 5 weeks I'm only expecting to see a yolk sac...12:45 can't come soon enough...my nerves are killing me!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thinking of you Lindss, I am sure everything will turn out.
> 
> Good luck Mrs. Mohr!
> 
> I have been throwing up non-stop today. I have a feeling that hyperemesis is on the horizon for me once again. Going to try to take it easy on the couch and hope it slows down. :sick:Click to expand...

Oh God, me too. The throwing up is becoming intense. I had to tell my work that I'm pregnant, they were talking about calling an ambulance it got so bad... Not how I planned on telling them but hey, at least I don't have to suck in and wear baggy clothes!

Does anyone have any great remedies for HE? I picked up some Nux Vomica and I think it may help a bit, but nothing significant. And although Diclectin is still the suggested and approved method of handling HE, I've read some studies linking it to birth defects. I used it in my first pregnany and sadly my little monkey was stillborn, so I can't help but worry that it had something to do with that. Diclectin was the only drug I used the entire time other than PNV.

Any great suggestions, ladies???


----------



## MilosMommy7

Lindss- sorry you'll have to miss the blood work :( thinking of you :hugs: 

Mrsmohr- good luck today! Just two more hours :dance:

Erin- what is HE?

I am feeling super stressed out and I hate it. Our inlaws are putting us in a tough spot and I don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## ErinDancey

MilosMommy7 said:


> Lindss- sorry you'll have to miss the blood work :( thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Mrsmohr- good luck today! Just two more hours :dance:
> 
> Erin- what is HE?
> 
> I am feeling super stressed out and I hate it. Our inlaws are putting us in a tough spot and I don't know what to do :cry:

Hyperemesis (Morning Sickness) :sick:


----------



## KalonKiki

I've heard that eating food or drinking liquids with ginger in them helps curb morning sickness. Hope that helps at least a little, Maze and Erin.

I imagine that I actually start a new week every Thursday instead of every Monday Lindss, but that's because I have a 31 day cycle. Your due date goes based on a 28 day cycle, does yours happen to be a bit longer as well? I'm sure that your little bean is perfectly fine and healthy. :hugs:

Good luck, MrsMohr! If you get any pictures, be sure to show us. :D

Aww MilosMommy7. Do you want to talk about it? In laws can be tough sometimes, I'm sure we've all been there at some point or another. :hugs:


----------



## SlimBrit

:( I'm sorry Erin and Maze, I've never dealt with sickness in general (deathly afraid of throwing up, never do it). What, if anything, have you tried already?

Mrs Mohr, I'm excited to hear about the little apple seed this afternoon! Don't forget about us! :happydance:


I know I'm forgetting some things, but seriously ladies, y'all talk A LOT! It's so hard to keep up when I go to bed at 9 and wake up at 6 to a million pages I haven't read! Sheesh! :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

What's wrong, SlimBrit? You can always talk to us, we'll always be here to support you. :hugs:


----------



## Sheffie

SlimBrit said:


> :(

Why the sad face? :hugs:


----------



## POSD17

Going to get my blood taken again lets hope everything is doubling and my progesterone is coming up..... very very worried.


----------



## KalonKiki

POSD17 said:


> Going to get my blood taken again lets hope everything is doubling and my progesterone is coming up..... very very worried.

Take a deep breath, mama lion. I'm sure everything is fine. Everyone's levels are different and develop at different rates. Worrying can only hurt your little lion cub, so stay positive for your little bean sprout. Everything will be okay. :flower:


----------



## DHBH0930

Thanks all for the :hugs: but it didn't stick :cry: AF came on full force at 4am... the cramps are horrible :nope: 

I'm unsure what I will do in the future when it comes to testing. I was still getting a positive and AF was 5 days late. I can wait to test till AF is late, but even if I had this time it would have turned out the same. I would have gotten my BFP been super excited and then devastated when it didn't stick. I know it would have been a lot worse if I was farther along but it is still heartbreaking to go from being so happy at seeing a positive and then to have that taken away :cry:

I'm grateful that I have an amazing husband. I didn't have work yesterday and I was sure it wasn't sticking. I messaged my husband with my concerns and that I was depressed about it. An hour later he was home with flowers and ice cream. We went out to lunch, he gave me a long back massage, and we cuddled and watched a movie. :hugs: It made me feel better at the same time it made me want to have his baby even more!

Onto next month and hoping the next bfp will stick.


----------



## MilosMommy7

ErinDancey said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> Lindss- sorry you'll have to miss the blood work :( thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Mrsmohr- good luck today! Just two more hours :dance:
> 
> Erin- what is HE?
> 
> I am feeling super stressed out and I hate it. Our inlaws are putting us in a tough spot and I don't know what to do :cry:
> 
> Hyperemesis (Morning Sickness) :sick:Click to expand...

I was assuming that's what you meant. But normally I abbreviate it with HG. Lol. I have it too. And sadly, nothing worked for me with either pregnancy. It's not normal morning sickness, so none of the remedies like ginger helped me any. I lost 20lbs in the first tri with both kids and required being in the hospital for IVs and meds. Idk if you have the same medicine as we do. But I found Zofran to help. They had me on phenergan with my DS and it was terrible and barely helped.
A friend if mine is pregnant with her 5th and for the first time she's been using suppositories. She said its helped her a lot and worked a lot better than taking pill form medicine.
I have about another week before mine will be kicking in :argh:


----------



## MilosMommy7

DHBH0930 said:


> Thanks all for the :hugs: but it didn't stick :cry: AF came on full force at 4am... the cramps are horrible :nope:
> 
> I'm unsure what I will do in the future when it comes to testing. I was still getting a positive and AF was 5 days late. I can wait to test till AF is late, but even if I had this time it would have turned out the same. I would have gotten my BFP been super excited and then devastated when it didn't stick. I know it would have been a lot worse if I was farther along but it is still heartbreaking to go from being so happy at seeing a positive and then to have that taken away :cry:
> 
> I'm grateful that I have an amazing husband. I didn't have work yesterday and I was sure it wasn't sticking. I messaged my husband with my concerns and that I was depressed about it. An hour later he was home with flowers and ice cream. We went out to lunch, he gave me a long back massage, and we cuddled and watched a movie. :hugs: It made me feel better at the same time it made me want to have his baby even more!
> 
> Onto next month and hoping the next bfp will stick.

I'm sorry to hear Hun :hugs: keeping you in my thoughts that next month it's a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

KalonKiki said:


> Aww MilosMommy7. Do you want to talk about it? In laws can be tough sometimes, I'm sure we've all been there at some point or another. :hugs:

They're asking to borrow a large amount of money (a couple thousand). I don't want to do it, but my OH really wants to. He doesn't understand that family and money doesn't mix :nope: and I don't think they're in the prefect position to pay us back. So this would be taking lots of money away from the baby :(


----------



## Lozga

DHBH0930 said:


> Thanks all for the :hugs: but it didn't stick :cry: AF came on full force at 4am... the cramps are horrible :nope:
> 
> I'm unsure what I will do in the future when it comes to testing. I was still getting a positive and AF was 5 days late. I can wait to test till AF is late, but even if I had this time it would have turned out the same. I would have gotten my BFP been super excited and then devastated when it didn't stick. I know it would have been a lot worse if I was farther along but it is still heartbreaking to go from being so happy at seeing a positive and then to have that taken away :cry:
> 
> I'm grateful that I have an amazing husband. I didn't have work yesterday and I was sure it wasn't sticking. I messaged my husband with my concerns and that I was depressed about it. An hour later he was home with flowers and ice cream. We went out to lunch, he gave me a long back massage, and we cuddled and watched a movie. :hugs: It made me feel better at the same time it made me want to have his baby even more!
> 
> Onto next month and hoping the next bfp will stick.

Sorry to hear this. Good luck for next month xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm so sorry DHBH. :hugs:
You said that you had a short luteal phase, correct? That could be the cause for the chemical. I know a girl who's been dealing with a short luteal phase and has been having a hard time getting pregnant. She said that she's been taking a B complex vitamin though and her LP ended up being a full 14 days this cycle, so she's pretty hopeful for next cycle. If you want to you can try taking a B vitamin and see if that helps your next one stick.

MilosMommy7: I think you should tell your OH how you feel. Just let him know that you think it's important that you put that money towards the baby. Hopefully he will also agree that the baby is important to save money for and that your in laws will just have to find the money elsewhere because you can't afford to give it to them right now.


----------



## twinkletoe

So so sorry DHBH, I am glad you husband is so good and supportive! If it is a short LP you have, I had one too 9 days to be exact, I started taking a ViT B complex (b6 is the important one but also important to balance with the other b vits ) and my lp increased to 12 days and stuck at 12 so maybe it is something to try..............sending you lots of hugs x


----------



## MilosMommy7

KalonKiki said:


> MilosMommy7: I think you should tell your OH how you feel. Just let him know that you think it's important that you put that money towards the baby. Hopefully he will also agree that the baby is important to save money for and that your in laws will just have to find the money elsewhere because you can't afford to give it to them right now.

He knows how I feel about it. But he wants me to "think about it" and sit down with his parents to talk about it. I feel so emotionally torn about it all :cry: my OH said we are their last resort. So I think its making me feel guilty if we don't help them :(


----------



## Sheffie

DHBH0930 said:


> Thanks all for the :hugs: but it didn't stick :cry: AF came on full force at 4am... the cramps are horrible :nope:
> 
> I'm unsure what I will do in the future when it comes to testing. I was still getting a positive and AF was 5 days late. I can wait to test till AF is late, but even if I had this time it would have turned out the same. I would have gotten my BFP been super excited and then devastated when it didn't stick. I know it would have been a lot worse if I was farther along but it is still heartbreaking to go from being so happy at seeing a positive and then to have that taken away :cry:
> 
> I'm grateful that I have an amazing husband. I didn't have work yesterday and I was sure it wasn't sticking. I messaged my husband with my concerns and that I was depressed about it. An hour later he was home with flowers and ice cream. We went out to lunch, he gave me a long back massage, and we cuddled and watched a movie. :hugs: It made me feel better at the same time it made me want to have his baby even more!
> 
> Onto next month and hoping the next bfp will stick.

So sorry! :hugs: They say you are more fertile after a chem, so hopefully in the next couple months you'll get your sticky bean. Glad your hubby is there for you though!


----------



## Sheffie

Ugh. I can't tell you how annoyed I am right now! We put an offer in on a house a couple days ago (we've been looking for a good while) and we find out today that our offer of 20% OVER list price was beat. Someone offered even more over list ALL CASH. This housing market is killing me! But I know I can't stay in a 2 bedroom, second floor condo with 2 dogs and a baby! Especially with my hubby being gone most of the time (he's a pilot and can be gone for weeks at a time). I just want a house with no slippery concrete stairs that I have to trek up and down with dogs and a baby. This is so frustrating. Argh! :growlmad:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry MilosMommy7. It's because it's his parents, I'm sure he just cares about them and wants to help them and he could probably also have a hard time telling them no. If it was your parents asking for money, would it be as easy for you to turn them down? At the same time though, your husband needs to understand that the baby is family too, and therefore also important. Remind him how expensive babies are, and make sure that he would be aware of what your financial situation would be like if his parents couldn't pay you guys back. What do they need the money for anyway?

Ugh, I'm sorry Sheffie. That really bites. The place DF and I have now is great, and we could easily have one baby here, but I'm worried about getting a house for when we decide to expand our family. ):
I'm sure you'll find the perfect place soon enough. :hugs:


----------



## POSD17

Sheffie said:


> Ugh. I can't tell you how annoyed I am right now! We put an offer in on a house a couple days ago (we've been looking for a good while) and we find out today that our offer of 20% OVER list price was beat. Someone offered even more over list ALL CASH. This housing market is killing me! But I know I can't stay in a 2 bedroom, second floor condo with 2 dogs and a baby! Especially with my hubby being gone most of the time (he's a pilot and can be gone for weeks at a time). I just want a house with no slippery concrete stairs that I have to trek up and down with dogs and a baby. This is so frustrating. Argh! :growlmad:

I understand this oh to well working in Real Estate, I am at Southebys, and we see this happen often. If you want any help, or want me to refer you to someone who can really help you find a great place and make sure you get it please let me know. My partner is a celebrity realtor on Open House NYC on Sundays at 8:30, whatever state you are in, we could find you a great realtor who would be happy to help you make this process easier. Send me a private message if you want more information. You will find the perfect home though, I promise! This market is just crazy right now for certain areas. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## POSD17

DHBH I am so sorry to hear that, the good thing is you can def get pregnant, next time it will be your time! Keep your head up and stay positive! Very happy you have such a loving and understanding husband. Sending you all my love!


----------



## POSD17

Just had my blood taken again, and got home safe in this storm.. Crossing my fingers for higher results.


----------



## Sheffie

POSD17 said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. I can't tell you how annoyed I am right now! We put an offer in on a house a couple days ago (we've been looking for a good while) and we find out today that our offer of 20% OVER list price was beat. Someone offered even more over list ALL CASH. This housing market is killing me! But I know I can't stay in a 2 bedroom, second floor condo with 2 dogs and a baby! Especially with my hubby being gone most of the time (he's a pilot and can be gone for weeks at a time). I just want a house with no slippery concrete stairs that I have to trek up and down with dogs and a baby. This is so frustrating. Argh! :growlmad:
> 
> I understand this oh to well working in Real Estate, I am at Southebys, and we see this happen often. If you want any help, or want me to refer you to someone who can really help you find a great place and make sure you get it please let me know. My partner is a celebrity realtor on Open House NYC on Sundays at 8:30, whatever state you are in, we could find you a great realtor who would be happy to help you make this process easier. Send me a private message if you want more information. You will find the perfect home though, I promise! This market is just crazy right now for certain areas. :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

We actually do have a pretty good realtor. She warned us that we probably wouldn't get the place. There were 20 offers on it... I just came from TN where the market is totally different and feel like its absurd to always need to offer ABOVE asking price if you want to have a chance. And things are just flying off the market. Most stuff is available for like a week tops. It's crazy. I just need to stop being so stubborn and offer more than what I "feel" something is worth. All my opinions are just based off a different market. We're putting in another offer on a different place today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## KalonKiki

It is pretty crazy having to offer above the asking price to get a house. That's the one good thing about living in Springfield, MO. It has big city convenience, but it's inexpensive to live here because lets face it, the Midwest is not the most glamorous or desirable place to live. A $600,000 house here would be easily worth $1,000,000 in Kansas City, it's insane.
Pretty much the only way that you're going to get a really crappy house in this area is if you spend less than $45,000 on it.


----------



## Lostunicorn

DHBH0930 said:


> Thanks all for the :hugs: but it didn't stick :cry: AF came on full force at 4am... the cramps are horrible :nope:
> 
> I'm unsure what I will do in the future when it comes to testing. I was still getting a positive and AF was 5 days late. I can wait to test till AF is late, but even if I had this time it would have turned out the same. I would have gotten my BFP been super excited and then devastated when it didn't stick. I know it would have been a lot worse if I was farther along but it is still heartbreaking to go from being so happy at seeing a positive and then to have that taken away :cry:
> 
> I'm grateful that I have an amazing husband. I didn't have work yesterday and I was sure it wasn't sticking. I messaged my husband with my concerns and that I was depressed about it. An hour later he was home with flowers and ice cream. We went out to lunch, he gave me a long back massage, and we cuddled and watched a movie. :hugs: It made me feel better at the same time it made me want to have his baby even more!
> 
> Onto next month and hoping the next bfp will stick.

Sending massive :hugs:, really hope next month is your month. Xxx


MilosMommy7 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Aww MilosMommy7. Do you want to talk about it? In laws can be tough sometimes, I'm sure we've all been there at some point or another. :hugs:
> 
> They're asking to borrow a large amount of money (a couple thousand). I don't want to do it, but my OH really wants to. He doesn't understand that family and money doesn't mix :nope: and I don't think they're in the prefect position to pay us back. So this would be taking lots of money away from the baby :(Click to expand...

Eeak! What a horrid situation! I agree that money and family don't work. I think your hubby is being made to feel guilty which is very unfair. Maybe you could lend them some but not all??? 


POSD17 said:


> Just had my blood taken again, and got home safe in this storm.. Crossing my fingers for higher results.

Good luck x


----------



## SlimBrit

Sheffie said:


> SlimBrit said:
> 
> 
> :(
> 
> Why the sad face? :hugs:Click to expand...




KalonKiki said:


> What's wrong, SlimBrit? You can always talk to us, we'll always be here to support you. :hugs:


Well, I was sad. It's crazy keeping up here, and I feel like I might fall into the background instead of forming REAL friendships with you ladies. Most of that comes from being shy, and listening to what everyone else has to say instead of voicing something myself. But I do want you all to know that I'm EXTREMELY grateful that there is a place like this for our October Pumpkins, and that you all are so welcoming and caring. I don't know, I guess I felt left out. But I know we're all here for each other. :)



DHBH0930 said:


> Thanks all for the :hugs: but it didn't stick :cry: AF came on full force at 4am... the cramps are horrible :nope:
> 
> I'm unsure what I will do in the future when it comes to testing. I was still getting a positive and AF was 5 days late. I can wait to test till AF is late, but even if I had this time it would have turned out the same. I would have gotten my BFP been super excited and then devastated when it didn't stick. I know it would have been a lot worse if I was farther along but it is still heartbreaking to go from being so happy at seeing a positive and then to have that taken away :cry:
> 
> I'm grateful that I have an amazing husband. I didn't have work yesterday and I was sure it wasn't sticking. I messaged my husband with my concerns and that I was depressed about it. An hour later he was home with flowers and ice cream. We went out to lunch, he gave me a long back massage, and we cuddled and watched a movie. :hugs: It made me feel better at the same time it made me want to have his baby even more!
> 
> Onto next month and hoping the next bfp will stick.


DHBH, I'm so sorry that this happened to you. I know that there is a bigger plan for you that is hard to see now with all the pain you're going through. I pray that you find peace and can keep looking forward in your journey. I'm so glad that your husband was able to comfort you and that you two pulled together instead of apart. You're already one step ahead. :hugs: When you get your next little bean:winkwink:, we'll still be here to congratulate you and cheer you on.


----------



## KalonKiki

Why not join us on the chatroom that's linked on the first page from time to time, SlimBrit? I had a great time in there with the ladies last night. That could be a great way for you to get to know the rest of us. :D


----------



## Lostunicorn

Slimbrit: :hugs: I understand but please don't feel ignored. I'm in the background a bit ATM too. Unfortunately these threads are busy places but I'm still in contract with my Jellybean group from 2010 and although still all online I really value the advice and support I get. We moved to Facebook once our Jellybeans had been born as it was easier to keep track. 
Where snouts do you live ands when's your EDD? I'm in the uk and due 10th Oct xxx


----------



## liz0012

SlimBrit said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SlimBrit said:
> 
> 
> :(
> 
> Why the sad face? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> What's wrong, SlimBrit? You can always talk to us, we'll always be here to support you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I was sad. It's crazy keeping up here, and I feel like I might fall into the background instead of forming REAL friendships with you ladies. Most of that comes from being shy, and listening to what everyone else has to say instead of voicing something myself. But I do want you all to know that I'm EXTREMELY grateful that there is a place like this for our October Pumpkins, and that you all are so welcoming and caring. I don't know, I guess I felt left out. But I know we're all here for each other. :)
> 
> 
> 
> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the :hugs: but it didn't stick :cry: AF came on full force at 4am... the cramps are horrible :nope:
> 
> I'm unsure what I will do in the future when it comes to testing. I was still getting a positive and AF was 5 days late. I can wait to test till AF is late, but even if I had this time it would have turned out the same. I would have gotten my BFP been super excited and then devastated when it didn't stick. I know it would have been a lot worse if I was farther along but it is still heartbreaking to go from being so happy at seeing a positive and then to have that taken away :cry:
> 
> I'm grateful that I have an amazing husband. I didn't have work yesterday and I was sure it wasn't sticking. I messaged my husband with my concerns and that I was depressed about it. An hour later he was home with flowers and ice cream. We went out to lunch, he gave me a long back massage, and we cuddled and watched a movie. :hugs: It made me feel better at the same time it made me want to have his baby even more!
> 
> Onto next month and hoping the next bfp will stick.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DHBH, I'm so sorry that this happened to you. I know that there is a bigger plan for you that is hard to see now with all the pain you're going through. I pray that you find peace and can keep looking forward in your journey. I'm so glad that your husband was able to comfort you and that you two pulled together instead of apart. You're already one step ahead. :hugs: When you get your next little bean:winkwink:, we'll still be here to congratulate you and cheer you on.Click to expand...

Hey girl! I feel the same way you do! I feel like I try to ask questions and give updates, but never hear from anyone:( I was hoping to go through this with other women and the same time:( Makes me kind of sad becuase this is the Oct. babies area, I didn't find another threat to join.


----------



## Maze

I don't want anyone to feel left out. It is so hard to keep track of everything on here on busier days. It might even be so chaotic at times that you miss someone responding to you as well. I know *Slimbrit*, you were asking a question about posting pictures, and I asked you if you were using a photosharing site like imgur, but I don't _think _you saw it?

We're still in the very beginning of our journeys and have many months ahead of us. I think you might sense some bonds that others who have been on the thread a bit longer have formed, but that doesn't mean they won't be formed with everyone!

The chatroom, as KalonKiki pointed out, is a great way to get to know each other. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMohr

Sorry it took me so long ladies, I've been exhausted all day today.

My ultrasound went great! Baby Mohr is in my uterus, the tech said that everything looked great for being 5w1d!!! She said my yolk sac is beautiful lol :)
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10









5 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Maze

MrsMohr said:


> Sorry it took me so long ladies, I've been exhausted all day today.
> 
> My ultrasound went great! Baby Mohr is in my uterus, the tech said that everything looked great for being 5w1d!!! She said my yolk sac is beautiful lol :)


So happy for you!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

That is a gorgeous yolk sac! Congrats, Mama Mohr! :winkwink:


----------



## twinkletoe

MrsMohr said:


> Sorry it took me so long ladies, I've been exhausted all day today.
> 
> My ultrasound went great! Baby Mohr is in my uterus, the tech said that everything looked great for being 5w1d!!! She said my yolk sac is beautiful lol :)

Woohoo!! How exciting what a cute little Appleseed!! So happy for you! ;-) x


----------



## twinkletoe

Girlies I totally know what you mean about the thread it is just crazy but I just think it will take time for us all to get to know eachother and we can make our way through the next few months together! Xx


----------



## Lindss

I agree, this is a fast moving thread, but everyone is so supportive, and no one is EVER intentionally overlooked! I'm sorry to those ladies who feel that way.

MRS MOHr...beautiful yolk sack! Makes me feel better about mine!

My spitting is completely gone...feeling more optimistic now! Thx for all the love ladies!!


----------



## crazae4u

POSD17 said:


> :happydance: You will be right by me!!! I live on Jefferson Street, we must meet at some point, maybe once we are both so big we can't hang out with anyone else who will understand us! If you are going to come to Hoboken I definitely recommend CHARRITOS for Mexican it is absolutely AMAZING!! If you want a GREAT AMAZING VIEW with the best Mexican food ever, go to CHARRITOS in Weehawken, it is one of the cutest most romantic restaurants that over looks NYC and its not that expensive ( get the crispy tacos and gaucomole which they make at your table YUM!) Hands down best Mexican Ive ever had. If you want something thats more American, like an AMAZING SHORT RIB, Yummmmmmy, you need to go to Elysian Cafe on Washington Street, it is out of this world..... the meat is so tender it falls apart with a fork, and is served on mashed potatoe with string beans, in the best sauce ever! They also have the most amazing cheesecake with oreo crust and raseberry drizzles, its just insane.

Lol, sounds like fun. And we'll be bigger around the summer so it will be nice to get out and about. And OMG all of that sounds amaaaaaazing. Thanks for the recommendations, I'm totally going to have to check them out.


----------



## Sheffie

So I finally felt confident enough in this pumpkin to actually make an OB appointment to get a blood test. I go in next Wednesday! I still have some cheapie hpt's and I'll probably obsessively pee on them until the appointment, but hopefully I just get stronger lines! Trying to concentrate on being happy rather than worried!


----------



## crazae4u

SlimBrit said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SlimBrit said:
> 
> 
> :(
> 
> Why the sad face? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> What's wrong, SlimBrit? You can always talk to us, we'll always be here to support you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I was sad. It's crazy keeping up here, and I feel like I might fall into the background instead of forming REAL friendships with you ladies. Most of that comes from being shy, and listening to what everyone else has to say instead of voicing something myself. But I do want you all to know that I'm EXTREMELY grateful that there is a place like this for our October Pumpkins, and that you all are so welcoming and caring. I don't know, I guess I felt left out. But I know we're all here for each other. :)
> .Click to expand...

I'm feeling a bit of the same so I understand. I'm very much an introvert and normally I would have never joined in the conversation but probably lurked quietly for the next several months but I REALLY want to have other people to talk about preggo stuff with. (Not really close with my mom, my only sister is younger than me and has never been preggo and my friends haven't really started this chapter in their lives yet) So totally feel the desire to bond. :hugs: I will say my hormones are so out of wack, this is totally unlike me, lol.

To all - There's so many great updates and hug worthy items that I'd love to comment on or offer support but I just looked at 9 pages worth of stuff and I knew I wasn't going to make it. :nope: It may be me putting a lot of pressure on my self but I feel like I need to comment on them all which then sends me into a panicked procrastination tail spin. So please don't feel offended if I missed you!! I'm going to check out the chat room to see if that helps once I get caught up, lol.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Kalon- things turned out well. His parents don't want the money after all. After thinking about it they've figured that a loan from us isn't going to fix anything :wacko:

Lostunicorn- lending them some was going to be our back up plan :thumbup:

Slimbrit- :hugs: I know how you feel. Sometimes I don't know what to say, or I say too much. Or it ends up being so much chit chatting while I'm offline, it feels hard to jump into a conversation. In my May group, I've stepped out because I felt ignored. Even with only 4 of us left in the group. Right now there's so many of us it's hard to keep up :hugs:

Mrsmohr- lovely pictures! :dance:

Lindss- glad the spotting has stopped :flower:

I've been feeling nauseous today :sick: and getting a headache tonight :( both of our parents know we're pregnant now. I hate keeping it bottled up inside! Lol


----------



## jamiegirlo5

Well according to my lmp I am due Oct. 2nd! Which is funny because my birthday is oct. 4 so I think it would be really awesome if we had the same birthday!!


----------



## Sheffie

jamiegirlo5 said:


> Well according to my lmp I am due Oct. 2nd! Which is funny because my birthday is oct. 4 so I think it would be really awesome if we had the same birthday!!

Congrats! What an awesome birthday present :)


----------



## SlimBrit

https://i.imgur.com/Pbmma5F.jpg

Finally got it! Thanks Maze! My first bump picture :)


----------



## Sheffie

SlimBrit said:


> https://i.imgur.com/Pbmma5F.jpg
> 
> Finally got it! Thanks Maze! My first bump picture :)

Yay for bump pics! Or lack there of, haha. Can't wait to see it grow!


----------



## Mummabee

KalonKiki said:


> I'm sorry for your loss last time, SlimBrit. I really hope that this bean is sticky for you, happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:
> 
> DF and I have been looking at baby stuff to get an idea of things we'll want after we find out the gender. When is everyone thinking about having their shower? I'm thinking between 25 and 30 weeks for me.
> 
> Aaaaand here's my Week 5 "bump" picture:
> 
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/f6f60259-7314-4ccb-8e5a-0b800630adfc_zpsfa737c03.jpg

Just doing some catch up... Cute bumpy :hugs: mine looks a lot like that i'm gonna have to post a pic when i get to 5 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Mummabee

POSD17 said:


> Just had my blood taken again, and got home safe in this storm.. Crossing my fingers for higher results.

I'm feeling nervous for you! I dont know why maybe its because we are on the exact same day! 4+3! Mine was 320 yesterday when i got my results from 2 days before. She said was normal, for exactly 4 weeks. So I'm thinking yours should be double what mine where roughly? Is that right?? I have no idea! We dont do doubling in Aus...


----------



## Mummabee

MrsMohr said:


> Sorry it took me so long ladies, I've been exhausted all day today.
> 
> My ultrasound went great! Baby Mohr is in my uterus, the tech said that everything looked great for being 5w1d!!! She said my yolk sac is beautiful lol :)

I just cried! lol gotta love pregnancy hormones! :wacko:Congrats on your beautful yolk sac :haha::hugs:


----------



## Mummabee

MrsMohr said:


> Sorry it took me so long ladies, I've been exhausted all day today.
> 
> My ultrasound went great! Baby Mohr is in my uterus, the tech said that everything looked great for being 5w1d!!! She said my yolk sac is beautiful lol :)

I just cried! lol gotta love pregnancy hormones! :wacko:Congrats on your beautful yolk sac :haha::hugs:


----------



## Mummabee

Sheffie said:


> So I finally felt confident enough in this pumpkin to actually make an OB appointment to get a blood test. I go in next Wednesday! I still have some cheapie hpt's and I'll probably obsessively pee on them until the appointment, but hopefully I just get stronger lines! Trying to concentrate on being happy rather than worried!

Sheffie we got our :BFP: on the same day! I obsessively peed on a stick 5 days in a row :dohh: and that beautiful pink line got darker and darker every day, I had my bloods done at 4 weeks exactly and they were 320, so yours should be double mine?? Anyway fx for you and pee on as many sticks as you like... I did 6 in total :blush: let me know how you go :hugs:

Any idea when you are due?


----------



## goddess25

So woke up today with more bleeding...went to get checked out.

Cervix was closed, HCG was 12,000 it was 9,126 yesterday...and US showed foetal pole, and everything else it should for 5.5 weeks..no Foetal HB yet. At the moment its a viable pregnancy...fingers crossed it continues that way.

I think its normal to feel overlooked sometimes...I have been in this thread from the early days but cant keep up with it at all so I am missing so much. its nice to check in daily though. I am sure once we continue on the journey together it will get easier.


----------



## POSD17

jamiegirlo5 said:


> Well according to my lmp I am due Oct. 2nd! Which is funny because my birthday is oct. 4 so I think it would be really awesome if we had the same birthday!!

My mom and I have the same bday and it is awesome! I feel really really close to her. The only thing I worry about is when she is no longer here, and how sad I might feel on our bday? Thats the only downside, oh and she says sharing her bday with me is amazing, but she also said she didnt want to share the spotlight! hahahah she was just kidding of course, but she really doesnt get to have just her own day to celebrate and have it be all about her anymore. The strangest thing is that her sister, my aunt, and her only daughter share their own same bday too! Its strange that both my mom and her sister had that happen with their only daughters but i love it cause its so unique!!:happydance:


----------



## POSD17

Mummabee said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Just had my blood taken again, and got home safe in this storm.. Crossing my fingers for higher results.
> 
> I'm feeling nervous for you! I dont know why maybe its because we are on the exact same day! 4+3! Mine was 320 yesterday when i got my results from 2 days before. She said was normal, for exactly 4 weeks. So I'm thinking yours should be double what mine where roughly? Is that right?? I have no idea! We dont do doubling in Aus...Click to expand...

I love it that we are the same exact day and thank you for the concern! :hugs: I really hope everything goes well, as I am already really attached to everything already! She said 320 was your levels for the progesterone? or the hcg levels? You probably have an amazing accent being from Aus, jealous!!! :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## Mummabee

POSD17 said:


> Mummabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Just had my blood taken again, and got home safe in this storm.. Crossing my fingers for higher results.
> 
> I'm feeling nervous for you! I dont know why maybe its because we are on the exact same day! 4+3! Mine was 320 yesterday when i got my results from 2 days before. She said was normal, for exactly 4 weeks. So I'm thinking yours should be double what mine where roughly? Is that right?? I have no idea! We dont do doubling in Aus...Click to expand...
> 
> I love it that we are the same exact day and thank you for the concern! :hugs: I really hope everything goes well, as I am already really attached to everything already! She said 320 was your levels for the progesterone? or he hcg levels? You probably have an amazing accent being from Aus, jealous!!! :thumbup::winkwink:Click to expand...

Your welcome :hugs: I'm loving that too! I know how you feel, I'm super attached already! I keep rubbing my tummy and telling bean to stay sticky, or ask him how's my sticky bean today! Lol! You know now I'm not too sure, I might have to call the medical centre and ask :blush: preggo brain.. 
I certainly do have an Aussie accent :thumbup: what are you symptoms like? I've been nauseated on and off for this week crazy sore tah tahs, and mood swings. Nothing really strong though. You?


----------



## POSD17

Your welcome :hugs: I'm loving that too! I know how you feel, I'm super attached already! I keep rubbing my tummy and telling bean to stay sticky, or ask him how's my sticky bean today! Lol! You know now I'm not too sure, I might have to call the medical centre and ask :blush: preggo brain.. 
I certainly do have an Aussie accent :thumbup: what are you symptoms like? I've been nauseated on and off for this week crazy sore tah tahs, and mood swings. Nothing really strong though. You?[/QUOTE]

hahaha I love it! Well hello mate! :winkwink: yes please call and let me know what levels they were referring to as I am curious! I have been having sore boobies too, they come and go, i have been very irritable, with mood swings, ive been exhausted and at the same time I cant cant fall asleep at night, insomnia to boot, and of course peeing all the time esp on tests hahah as well as having crazy intense dreams with people from my past and some celebrities! and I never have dreams like that! did they do a scan on you or do they make you wait till 12 weeks in Aus? I sure understand you speaking to your belly, I cant wait till we all know that we are super sticky I will be so much more relieved. They say not to stress or worry but how can we do that when everything is up in the air for 3 months? Im constantly hoping everything is going well.... I guess welcome to motherhood huh? Mommys always worry and I understand why now!:kiss:


----------



## Mummabee

POSD17 said:


> Your welcome :hugs: I'm loving that too! I know how you feel, I'm super attached already! I keep rubbing my tummy and telling bean to stay sticky, or ask him how's my sticky bean today! Lol! You know now I'm not too sure, I might have to call the medical centre and ask :blush: preggo brain..
> I certainly do have an Aussie accent :thumbup: what are you symptoms like? I've been nauseated on and off for this week crazy sore tah tahs, and mood swings. Nothing really strong though. You?

hahaha I love it! Well hello mate! :winkwink: yes please call and let me know what levels they were referring to as I am curious! I have been having sore boobies too, they come and go, i have been very irritable, with mood swings, ive been exhausted and at the same time I cant cant fall asleep at night, insomnia to boot, and of course peeing all the time esp on tests hahah as well as having crazy intense dreams with people from my past and some celebrities! and I never have dreams like that! did they do a scan on you or do they make you wait till 12 weeks in Aus? I sure understand you speaking to your belly, I cant wait till we all know that we are super sticky I will be so much more relieved. They say not to stress or worry but how can we do that when everything is up in the air for 3 months? Im constantly hoping everything is going well.... I guess welcome to motherhood huh? Mommys always worry and I understand why now!:kiss:[/QUOTE]

:rofl: dont mind me I'm just imagining you with your accent doing an interpretation of my aussie accent... :thumbup: So i just rang, but the receptionist doesn't have access to my records so I have to go in. Which I can't do today as hubby has our car :dohh: but i did a quick search and apparently at 4 weeks (roughly) your levels for hcg should be between 5 to 430. This was just one website, and i'm pretty sure she was talking about hcg. Oh gosh yes! Exhaustion, I fall asleep the minute a sit on the lounge when i get home from work! But up at the crack of dawn every morning without fail! We have a standard 7-8 week dating scan, then they'll do another scan at 14 weeks. I'm booking my for 7 weeks, so excited! Only 3 weeks til we see bean! I know what you mean about not stressing, and I was up until I went to see my sister in law who has just had a bub 3mths ago and she said the most re-assuring thing (for me anyway) she said that whatever happens, happens. There isn't a thing in the world we can do to stop a miscarriage. You can't spend those first 3 months worrying and not enjoying your pregnancy, thats why I talk to bean I love him and I hope he sticks around until the end then I can protect him from the world like only a mother can. But if he doesn't I know he wasn't strong enough and it just wasn't meant to be. But I'll also know I can get pregnant and there is nothing wrong with us (the silver lining!) I'm going to enjoy everyday I get to experience this amazing journey, I feel at peace with whatever the outcome. But obviously I want to meet my beautiful bub in 8 months more than anything! 
Ha! talk about long response! Hope it makes sense!!!!!


----------



## Lindss

I'm glad tat you went to get checked out! Bleeding is always so so scary when you are expecting, but all of your results are very good signs!! I dont think that there is any reason for you to worry, I know easier said then done!!
xx


----------



## Lindss

I can't handle this not sleeping business anymore...I am always soooooo exhausted all day because I get p in the mid of the night. Everyday this week!! Its now just after 4 am...and Im up for the day.....ugh....taking both my kids to skiing lessons and standing outside and watching them for three hrs this am, is so gunna be torture!!!!!

On a different note, my bb's are so sore, and my left one has about doubled in cup size...just my left one....my hubby says i look like an alien...great!!! Also my nips are taking over my bb....is this happening to anyone else?? They are so so so sore.....:wacko:


----------



## Leanne27

Eugh sickness has started. Feel. rough.


----------



## VGibs

B6 really works wonders for morning sickness.


----------



## Leanne27

VGibs said:


> B6 really works wonders for morning sickness.

Thanks, whats B6 in? x


----------



## Sheffie

Mummabee said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> So I finally felt confident enough in this pumpkin to actually make an OB appointment to get a blood test. I go in next Wednesday! I still have some cheapie hpt's and I'll probably obsessively pee on them until the appointment, but hopefully I just get stronger lines! Trying to concentrate on being happy rather than worried!
> 
> Sheffie we got our :BFP: on the same day! I obsessively peed on a stick 5 days in a row :dohh: and that beautiful pink line got darker and darker every day, I had my bloods done at 4 weeks exactly and they were 320, so yours should be double mine?? Anyway fx for you and pee on as many sticks as you like... I did 6 in total :blush: let me know how you go :hugs:
> 
> Any idea when you are due?Click to expand...

I think my EDD is Oct. 17th :) I'll be almost exactly 5 weeks when I go in so I'm hoping for a really strong number. Unfortunately my doc doesn't actually call with the results of the blood test unless something is wrong... So I won't actually know, but nevertheless I just hope it is good! I don't want another phone call like last time! FX'd


----------



## Sheffie

goddess25 said:


> So woke up today with more bleeding...went to get checked out.
> 
> Cervix was closed, HCG was 12,000 it was 9,126 yesterday...and US showed foetal pole, and everything else it should for 5.5 weeks..no Foetal HB yet. At the moment its a viable pregnancy...fingers crossed it continues that way.
> 
> I think its normal to feel overlooked sometimes...I have been in this thread from the early days but cant keep up with it at all so I am missing so much. its nice to check in daily though. I am sure once we continue on the journey together it will get easier.

Everything sounds like it is looking good! My OB tells me not even call unless there is a lot of bleeding, so I think you should be good with just a little. FX'd everything works out for you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMohr

good morning everyone, for some reason my body likes to wake me up at 5:30 every morning now!


----------



## Mummabee

Sheffie said:


> Mummabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> So I finally felt confident enough in this pumpkin to actually make an OB appointment to get a blood test. I go in next Wednesday! I still have some cheapie hpt's and I'll probably obsessively pee on them until the appointment, but hopefully I just get stronger lines! Trying to concentrate on being happy rather than worried!
> 
> Sheffie we got our :BFP: on the same day! I obsessively peed on a stick 5 days in a row :dohh: and that beautiful pink line got darker and darker every day, I had my bloods done at 4 weeks exactly and they were 320, so yours should be double mine?? Anyway fx for you and pee on as many sticks as you like... I did 6 in total :blush: let me know how you go :hugs:
> 
> Any idea when you are due?Click to expand...
> 
> I think my EDD is Oct. 17th :) I'll be almost exactly 5 weeks when I go in so I'm hoping for a really strong number. Unfortunately my doc doesn't actually call with the results of the blood test unless something is wrong... So I won't actually know, but nevertheless I just hope it is good! I don't want another phone call like last time! FX'dClick to expand...

fx for no phone calls! Your results still get given to you though? Oct 17th! I'm 15th :) fx for strong numbers :thumbup:


----------



## Mummabee

MrsMohr said:


> good morning everyone, for some reason my body likes to wake me up at 5:30 every morning now!

Ugh.. me too, i used to be able to sleep in on weekends but now everyday I get a wake up call from my bladder at 5 (i have to get up at 6 for work) and can't get back to sleep until right before my alarm goes off. It would be comical if it wasn't me!! Its even happening on weekends now!:wacko:


----------



## callmemaybbby

I'm a nervous wreck y'all! This is my first pregnancy, so of course I have no idea what to expect. But I have no morning sickness, and everything I read talks about ms being a good sign of a healthy baby. Also, I had two nonconsecutive days of a light peachy brown spot on my undies. I'm freaking and my husband says no Internet but I can't help myself!


----------



## liz0012

callmemaybbby said:


> I'm a nervous wreck y'all! This is my first pregnancy, so of course I have no idea what to expect. But I have no morning sickness, and everything I read talks about ms being a good sign of a healthy baby. Also, I had two nonconsecutive days of a light peachy brown spot on my undies. I'm freaking and my husband says no Internet but I can't help myself!

Everyone is different. I just have sore boobs and pee a lot. Tomorrow I am 6 weeks and just started feeling sick. I didn't feel anything before today but the sore boobs. There are a lot of women that don't have anything for a few months... lucky them:) I am sure in a week or 2 you will feel it though.


----------



## amurray

MrsMohr said:


> good morning everyone, for some reason my body likes to wake me up at 5:30 every morning now!

i was up at 445!!! ugh haha love the scan by the way.


----------



## amurray

so i was starting to feel some mild nausea a couple days ago but now not so much. and i keep squeezing my boobs wanting them to hurt but i cant really say they do haha 

i guess im lucky but its also starting to concern me


----------



## Maze

Hey ladies!

I may be less active for the next little while as I am really and truly getting a beating from my morning sickness. This morning I could barely open my eyes without getting sick, I was so dizzy. 

For everyone worried about not getting morning sickness, it is still early. This is the earliest I have been this sick out of all my pregnancies. Plus, I have friends who never got sick at all! And loved to rub it in my face too.... :dohh: Try not to worry about it so much and enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## amurray

Maze said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I may be less active for the next little while as I am really and truly getting a beating from my morning sickness. This morning I could barely open my eyes without getting sick, I was so dizzy.
> 
> For everyone worried about not getting morning sickness, it is still early. This is the earliest I have been this sick out of all my pregnancies. Plus, I have friends who never got sick at all! And loved to rub it in my face too.... :dohh: Try not to worry about it so much and enjoy your pregnancy!

goodness maybe im not so anxious for morning sickness after all!! 

hope it gets a little easier for you maze :)


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Ladies! Can I join? I'm due Oct. 16. This is our first. We just started fertility testing and were planning on IUI next cycle. Feeling very lucky right now!


----------



## SisterRose

Hi! I just got my bfp today at 10dpo, so it's very early and I'm nervous! 

All going well, my due date will be 24th october. I'm really looking forward to having a baby brother or sister for my little girl  I'm sure she'll make a fab big sister.


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Sbmack. Congratulations and what a nice surprise to avoid the IUI.

I get up at 5:30 every morning for work so like a lie in on the weekends..if the kids let me sleep past 7 I am happy. However this morning DS was climbing into my bed at 6:15 I was awake anyway. He wanted to come in for cuddles and asked me to stroke his head, we lay together for awhile it was very nice. A lovely start to the day.

In terms of nausea, mine is just starting. Some mild nausea this morning mainly due to an empty tummy, and it seems to be coming mainly at night right now. I have been prescribed diclectin which is basically B6 and its a god send, not started it yet as I don't need it yet but just waiting. I typically have MS all day from 6-16w. B6 is wonderful.

Hope you all have a good Saturday.


----------



## goddess25

New BFPs coming in thick and fast. Welcome sister rose.


----------



## SisterRose

Thank you! I'm hoping to get nice and cosy in here I don't want to leave for 9 months now, and with a baby. Hmph! Praying for a sticky baby.


----------



## twinkletoe

amurray said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> good morning everyone, for some reason my body likes to wake me up at 5:30 every morning now!
> 
> i was up at 445!!! ugh haha love the scan by the way.Click to expand...

5.15 for me.now!! How annoying!!! Grrrr!!

No.MS for.me at all.yet either was starting to worry.but then after seeing how.miserable the.poor ladies with morning sickness are i.should prob count my blessings! 

I.am.currently watching Father of the bride 2 and blubbering like a baby! :-/ x


----------



## twinkletoe

SisterRose said:


> Thank you! I'm hoping to get nice and cosy in here I don't want to leave for 9 months now, and with a baby. Hmph! Praying for a sticky baby.

Welcome sister rose!! 

Sticky baby dust is being sent to every single one of you lovely ladies from little me in Ireland right now! Xxx


----------



## Jaymelynn

Leanne27 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> B6 really works wonders for morning sickness.
> 
> Thanks, whats B6 in? xClick to expand...

I found a website that said vitamin B6 is found in these food items:
Avocado
Banana
Legumes (dried beans)
Meat
Nuts
Poultry
Whole grains
Fortified breads and cereals may also contain vitamin B6. Fortified means that a vitamin or mineral has been added to the food.


----------



## Jaymelynn

callmemaybbby said:


> I'm a nervous wreck y'all! This is my first pregnancy, so of course I have no idea what to expect. But I have no morning sickness, and everything I read talks about ms being a good sign of a healthy baby. Also, I had two nonconsecutive days of a light peachy brown spot on my undies. I'm freaking and my husband says no Internet but I can't help myself!

It looks like we both just turned 6 weeks. I am also worried about my lack of symptoms. I try to consider myself lucky, but it is hard when you dont feel pregnant. When is your first appt?


----------



## Leanne27

Thanks JaymeLynn, that's really helpful!

Maze - Sorry you are getting so sick so soon. I have been feeling pretty rough too but haven't actually been sick yet. Hope it doesn't last too long for you hun!

My daughter didn't go to sleep until 9.30pm last night and was then up again at 5.30am! (In my bed the whole time I might add) She is almost 2! Thought they were supposed to let you sleep by now!?!?


----------



## SisterRose

whats the password to the chatroom? :)


----------



## SisterRose

oh nevermind. dosey me! got it :dohh:


----------



## callmemaybbby

Jaymelynn said:


> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> I'm a nervous wreck y'all! This is my first pregnancy, so of course I have no idea what to expect. But I have no morning sickness, and everything I read talks about ms being a good sign of a healthy baby. Also, I had two nonconsecutive days of a light peachy brown spot on my undies. I'm freaking and my husband says no Internet but I can't help myself!
> 
> It looks like we both just turned 6 weeks. I am also worried about my lack of symptoms. I try to consider myself lucky, but it is hard when you dont feel pregnant. When is your first appt?Click to expand...

Monday luckily! It's just with a NP but I'm going to beg for an ultrasound for peace of mind.


----------



## SisterRose

Ooooo I have to share about this!!

Last Saturday OH and I were discussing baby names and we both decided we love Georgia for a little girl. 

Later Saturday Georgia popped up on yahoo with "faith" as a middle name, faith was also on the list for a girls name. Then somebody on facebook announced they were moving to Georgia a few hours later!
Then at playgroup this week with my daughter, she was sitting next to a little girl also named Ellie so making conversation I said "this is ellie too" and the lady said "This is Ellie Georgia" sooo weird.
Then I check this thread, glance at the screen and see "Georgia" as callmemaybbby is from there!!!

Anyone else find this soooo weird and its almost like a sign. Or am I crazy and reading too much in to it? :haha:

Ive already told OH im SURE this baby is a girl, and is going to be Georgia. Im definitely naming this baby Georgia if it's a girl.


----------



## DHBH0930

My chemical pregnancy experience:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1725773-grieving-chemical-pregnancy.html


----------



## MrsMohr

Mummabee said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> good morning everyone, for some reason my body likes to wake me up at 5:30 every morning now!
> 
> Ugh.. me too, i used to be able to sleep in on weekends but now everyday I get a wake up call from my bladder at 5 (i have to get up at 6 for work) and can't get back to sleep until right before my alarm goes off. It would be comical if it wasn't me!! Its even happening on weekends now!:wacko:Click to expand...

The first couple of times it happened I TRIED to hard to go back to sleep only to fall asleep right before my alarm went off like you said. Since then I just get up because it's not even worth trying to go back to sleep at this point, it'd delaying the inevitable! I've just been taking mid-day naps to make up for it lol!



callmemaybbby said:


> I'm a nervous wreck y'all! This is my first pregnancy, so of course I have no idea what to expect. But I have no morning sickness, and everything I read talks about ms being a good sign of a healthy baby. Also, I had two nonconsecutive days of a light peachy brown spot on my undies. I'm freaking and my husband says no Internet but I can't help myself!

lol I don't know why everyone is freaking out about lack of symptoms :dohh: lol ENJOY it while it lasts b/c most likely you're going to be sick as a dog here in a few weeks :hugs: Relax and enjoy the calm before the storm :) PS: I'm 5w2d and I have zero morning sickness...and that's my scan picture in the thread about three pages back so I'm for sure pregnant lol!



liz0012 said:


> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> I'm a nervous wreck y'all! This is my first pregnancy, so of course I have no idea what to expect. But I have no morning sickness, and everything I read talks about ms being a good sign of a healthy baby. Also, I had two nonconsecutive days of a light peachy brown spot on my undies. I'm freaking and my husband says no Internet but I can't help myself!
> 
> Everyone is different. I just have sore boobs and pee a lot. Tomorrow I am 6 weeks and just started feeling sick. I didn't feel anything before today but the sore boobs. There are a lot of women that don't have anything for a few months... lucky them:) I am sure in a week or 2 you will feel it though.Click to expand...




amurray said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> good morning everyone, for some reason my body likes to wake me up at 5:30 every morning now!
> 
> i was up at 445!!! ugh haha love the scan by the way.Click to expand...

 He he thanks, isn't my uterus sexy lmao!




Maze said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I may be less active for the next little while as I am really and truly getting a beating from my morning sickness. This morning I could barely open my eyes without getting sick, I was so dizzy.
> 
> For everyone worried about not getting morning sickness, it is still early. This is the earliest I have been this sick out of all my pregnancies. Plus, I have friends who never got sick at all! And loved to rub it in my face too.... :dohh: Try not to worry about it so much and enjoy your pregnancy!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: feel better my beautiful friend! You better hurry up and feel better so we can have some more fun chats....

Here is a Holly to cheer you up lol: 

:holly::holly::holly: Oh yeah, that makes it all better doesn't it lol!



Sbmack said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join? I'm due Oct. 16. This is our first. We just started fertility testing and were planning on IUI next cycle. Feeling very lucky right now!

Congrats and welcome :) :) 



SisterRose said:


> Hi! I just got my bfp today at 10dpo, so it's very early and I'm nervous!
> 
> All going well, my due date will be 24th october. I'm really looking forward to having a baby brother or sister for my little girl  I'm sure she'll make a fab big sister.

Congrats and welcome :hugs:


----------



## SlimBrit

SisterRose you're here!!! :happydance:Yay someone else from our TTC thread! How've you been?


----------



## Sheffie

Congrats to Sbmack and SisiterRose! Welcome to the pumpkin thread :)


----------



## SisterRose

SlimBrit said:


> SisterRose you're here!!! :happydance:Yay someone else from our TTC thread! How've you been?


Yay! I know I'm so excited to be joining you here. I'm okay, how's pregnancy treating you so far?  x


----------



## twinkletoe

SisterRose said:


> Ooooo I have to share about this!!
> 
> Last Saturday OH and I were discussing baby names and we both decided we love Georgia for a little girl.
> 
> Later Saturday Georgia popped up on yahoo with "faith" as a middle name, faith was also on the list for a girls name. Then somebody on facebook announced they were moving to Georgia a few hours later!
> Then at playgroup this week with my daughter, she was sitting next to a little girl also named Ellie so making conversation I said "this is ellie too" and the lady said "This is Ellie Georgia" sooo weird.
> Then I check this thread, glance at the screen and see "Georgia" as callmemaybbby is from there!!!
> 
> Anyone else find this soooo weird and its almost like a sign. Or am I crazy and reading too much in to it? :haha:
> 
> Ive already told OH im SURE this baby is a girl, and is going to be Georgia. Im definitely naming this baby Georgia if it's a girl.

that is super weird!! Def fate!! Georgia is a girls name that DH and i have shortlisted for years......we just love it!! yours must be a girlie!!


----------



## Lindss

Really worried...spotting is back. Had more blood work this am, so should have results tomorrow am....trying to not loose it. Its been only occasionly and brown, but once was a bit red. Hubbys away and I'm alone w two kids....


----------



## twinkletoe

Sbmack said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join? I'm due Oct. 16. This is our first. We just started fertility testing and were planning on IUI next cycle. Feeling very lucky right now!

SBmack!!! Hey there petal so so good to see you in here!! We were so so lucky this month i cant believe we can both be in.here! Good to chat in two.different threads!! Everyone.here is super nice in here!  x


----------



## twinkletoe

Lindss said:


> Really worried...spotting is back. Had more blood work this am, so should have results tomorrow am....trying to not loose it. Its been only occasionly and brown, but once was a bit red. Hubbys away and I'm alone w two kids....

Oh lindss i.am.so sorry you are stressing and on your own without hubbie.......i keep hearing spotting is really common and normal in early.pregnancy so i am sure all is totally fine  we are all.here for you ........i have a friend who spotted the whole way through her pregnancy and has a beautiful 7month old.....x


----------



## POSD17

Good afternoon ladies and welcome to all the new BFP! Its so exciting to see our support group growing! Love it! I got a call from the DR today she said my progesterone has gone up to 9.6, in just 48 hours, and that it is a very good sign and I shouldnt worry. The obgyn is going to call me with the results for the HCG so I am feeling better now....still feeling pregnant, crazy dreams, sore boobs, super moody and emotional and tired but still an insomniac! All is good :) Hope you guys are enjoying your saturday! Time to go to my brother birthday party! Wishing everyone sticky dust!!!


----------



## Sheffie

Ugh. Been having cramps today. That totally stresses me out! My boobs still hurt, which I imagine is a good thing. Are cramps normal right now? They aren't like super bad or anything, but my back is a little achy too. No bleeding (yet)... really hoping this is normal!:sad1:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Sheffie- cramps are very common during first tri :hugs:

Congrats to all the new bfps!

Feeling extremely bloated today and feeling nauseous tonight :sick:


----------



## Sheffie

MilosMommy7 said:


> Sheffie- cramps are very common during first tri :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to all the new bfps!
> 
> Feeling extremely bloated today and feeling nauseous tonight :sick:

Feeling super bloated today too! I swear my entire midsection is twice as large as it was yesterday, lol.

Sorry you're feeling nauseous though :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

twinkletoe said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Can I join? I'm due Oct. 16. This is our first. We just started fertility testing and were planning on IUI next cycle. Feeling very lucky right now!
> 
> SBmack!!! Hey there petal so so good to see you in here!! We were so so lucky this month i cant believe we can both be in.here! Good to chat in two.different threads!! Everyone.here is super nice in here!  xClick to expand...

Hi Twinkle!! I was sooo happy for you when you got our BFP. I had no idea I'd get lucky this month too. What's your due date? 

Thanks for the welcome ladies. I look forward to getting to know you all! 

I don't really have any symptoms other than sore boobs, having to pee all the time and not sleeping well.


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

Hello all!

I am from Australia and am due 7th Oct as estimated by my LMP. This was our 2nd cycle TTC and is our 1st little bean so I nervous about everything that could go wrong and everything that my body is going through :p . I think I O'd 2 days later than average and have had 2 BETA's for HCG levels and Dr said they seemed lower than they should be at first which makes me think I did O later than she suspects but that they have doubled. I am booked for a 3rd BETA on Wednesday afternoon which I am very nervous about as she said it will be my final before I book for my scans and start looking for a Dr to go through this journey with. Here's hoping it's still progressing and soon I might get a proper due date estimated :flower:

sticky :dust: to you all :happydance:


----------



## Mummabee

Mrs Jellybean said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am from Australia and am due 7th Oct as estimated by my LMP. This was our 2nd cycle TTC and is our 1st little bean so I nervous about everything that could go wrong and everything that my body is going through :p . I think I O'd 2 days later than average and have had 2 BETA's for HCG levels and Dr said they seemed lower than they should be at first which makes me think I did O later than she suspects but that they have doubled. I am booked for a 3rd BETA on Wednesday afternoon which I am very nervous about as she said it will be my final before I book for my scans and start looking for a Dr to go through this journey with. Here's hoping it's still progressing and soon I might get a proper due date estimated :flower:
> 
> sticky :dust: to you all :happydance:

Welcome Mrs J!! And :hugs: from a fellow Aussie! Where do you live? I'm in Sydney :) congrats on your first little bean! I didn't realise we did multiple bt's here? My dr didn't offer? This is our first too, we are due oct 15 :happydance:


----------



## Mummabee

Sheffie said:


> Ugh. Been having cramps today. That totally stresses me out! My boobs still hurt, which I imagine is a good thing. Are cramps normal right now? They aren't like super bad or anything, but my back is a little achy too. No bleeding (yet)... really hoping this is normal!:sad1:

I had cramping too sheffie, I know it's hard not to worry but it's normal have mild period like cramping even in your lower back area in early pregnancy especially around the time your period would have been due :hugs: I have sore boobs too, there killing me! I can't even lay on my tummy to sleep :nope: my favourite position to sleep in, not that I'm doing much of that!


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

I am also in Sydney! From the Hills district :) I rang the DR and asked what to do next as I had a bfp on a stick at home. They said to come in and get a BETA to confirm. When those results came back she told me that it was confirmed I was pregnant but that it was lower than she expected and I needed another to check if it was a 'viable pregnancy'. The 2nd lot came back and she said all was good as they were increasing. I was at 3500. She then told me I should have one more lot done to make sure it had continued increasing and then she would discuss options for our next step then. I think as it's our first she is just being over cautious - she keeps telling us not to get excited... it's really hard not too.

DH said they must be selling my blood and I wouldn't have any left soon :rofl: but I don't mind, if it gives me constant updates this early that all seems well for now I am happy. When she said we needed the 2nd lot I freaked out! But knowing it increased I am more calm about the 3rd lot :D


----------



## Mummabee

Mrs Jellybean said:


> I am also in Sydney! From the Hills district :) I rang the DR and asked what to do next as I had a bfp on a stick at home. They said to come in and get a BETA to confirm. When those results came back she told me that it was confirmed I was pregnant but that it was lower than she expected and I needed another to check if it was a 'viable pregnancy'. The 2nd lot came back and she said all was good as they were increasing. I was at 3500. She then told me I should have one more lot done to make sure it had continued increasing and then she would discuss options for our next step then. I think as it's our first she is just being over cautious - she keeps telling us not to get excited... it's really hard not too.
> 
> DH said they must be selling my blood and I wouldn't have any left soon :rofl: but I don't mind, if it gives me constant updates this early that all seems well for now I am happy. When she said we needed the 2nd lot I freaked out! But knowing it increased I am more calm about the 3rd lot :D

Get outta town!!! I'm in the hills district!! I live right by Quakers Hill! What are the chances!! Did you go to Rouse Hill for tests? Thats were I went, she did say I was low at first but that was because she thought I was further along but I was bang on 4 weeks, I got a really early :bfp: so we waited til I was late then went straight in. I would have liked additional tests but glad not to have to give anymore blood, it hurts!! Lol I know what you mean, but I'm already so excited and happy. I rub my tummy and talk to him :blush: he's my little beamy boy (I have a feeling it's a boy) :cloud9: when are your next lot of tests?


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

Mummabee said:


> Get outta town!!! I'm in the hills district!! I live right by Quakers Hill! What are the chances!! Did you go to Rouse Hill for tests? Thats were I went, she did say I was low at first but that was because she thought I was further along but I was bang on 4 weeks, I got a really early :bfp: so we waited til I was late then went straight in. I would have liked additional tests but glad not to have to give anymore blood, it hurts!! Lol I know what you mean, but I'm already so excited and happy. I rub my tummy and talk to him :blush: he's my little beamy boy (I have a feeling it's a boy) :cloud9: when are your next lot of tests?

WOW! I am in Castle Hill, got my tests done at my local Dr in Winston Hills. I think I am out from her dates as well. I think I O around CD16 and then you have to take implantation into account as well so that is at least 2 days out. I got my bfp on 14DPO, I wanted to wait the whole 2WW after our 1st cycle I got a bfn early and then thought I could still be in until AF showed and it was disappointing :p My 1st blood sample was quick, easy and painless. The 2nd one she couldn't use the same 'good' vein as it was only a couple of days later and I was bruised. The next vein was on the other arm and it was a 'wobbly' one to put it in her words so she had to wriggle it to find it. Wasn't THAT painful but it wasn't the nicest feeling either. I had a massive headache that afternoon too after a long day at work so I wasn't tolerating much :haha: 

DH keeps rubbing my tummy too - I am really swollen and bloated so it surprises him when I say "Only the size of an apple seed" hahaha I have girly vibes for me. We told our parents and 1 friend each and so far their has only been 1 'boy' guess and 4 girl guesses. DH wants a boy and I don't really mind. He wants to find out and I am trying my hardest not to but I think I will cave :blush: he has been wanting children for the past 3 or 4 years and I kept saying I wanted my wedding first ;) so finally he is over the moon happy!

I am getting the next lot of blood taken on Wed (so 3 more sleeps) and I don't know when those results will be back... maybe Saturday... the waiting is the hard part hahahaha


----------



## Mummabee

Mrs Jellybean said:


> Mummabee said:
> 
> 
> Get outta town!!! I'm in the hills district!! I live right by Quakers Hill! What are the chances!! Did you go to Rouse Hill for tests? Thats were I went, she did say I was low at first but that was because she thought I was further along but I was bang on 4 weeks, I got a really early :bfp: so we waited til I was late then went straight in. I would have liked additional tests but glad not to have to give anymore blood, it hurts!! Lol I know what you mean, but I'm already so excited and happy. I rub my tummy and talk to him :blush: he's my little beamy boy (I have a feeling it's a boy) :cloud9: when are your next lot of tests?
> 
> WOW! I am in Castle Hill, got my tests done at my local Dr in Winston Hills. I think I am out from her dates as well. I think I O around CD16 and then you have to take implantation into account as well so that is at least 2 days out. I got my bfp on 14DPO, I wanted to wait the whole 2WW after our 1st cycle I got a bfn early and then thought I could still be in until AF showed and it was disappointing :p My 1st blood sample was quick, easy and painless. The 2nd one she couldn't use the same 'good' vein as it was only a couple of days later and I was bruised. The next vein was on the other arm and it was a 'wobbly' one to put it in her words so she had to wriggle it to find it. Wasn't THAT painful but it wasn't the nicest feeling either. I had a massive headache that afternoon too after a long day at work so I wasn't tolerating much :haha:
> 
> DH keeps rubbing my tummy too - I am really swollen and bloated so it surprises him when I say "Only the size of an apple seed" hahaha I have girly vibes for me. We told our parents and 1 friend each and so far their has only been 1 'boy' guess and 4 girl guesses. DH wants a boy and I don't really mind. He wants to find out and I am trying my hardest not to but I think I will cave :blush: he has been wanting children for the past 3 or 4 years and I kept saying I wanted my wedding first ;) so finally he is over the moon happy!
> 
> I am getting the next lot of blood taken on Wed (so 3 more sleeps) and I don't know when those results will be back... maybe Saturday... the waiting is the hard part hahahahaClick to expand...

That's freaky! Your so close!! Lol 
I got my bfp on cd8!!! It's crazy, and it just kept getting darker and darker but before I tested I had imp bleeding and I just knew I was pregnant. The nurse hurt me, android me I have "great veins"... Lol thanks? I think? Had to laugh when he said that!! I suppose it wasn't that bad but I'm just a bit of a sook! :blush: 
Aww my hubby was humming to my tummy last night, isn't it so sweet. He's wanted babies for a long time too but we were waiting til we got married also last Nov!! We got married on the 24th, :kiss: best day of my life! 
Ill be thinking of you on Wednesday, I'm sure everything is going as it should your numbers seem great :hugs: we have our scan in 3 weeks excited!! Are you going to go that at 7 weeks?


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

WOW! We got married on the 18th hahaha that's so crazy! I am not sure when to scan etc I will see what she tells me when the results are back. Then we have to decide public or private as well... hmmmmmm


----------



## SisterRose

Morning :wave: 

How's everyone doing today? I'm a little worked as I tested again this morning at 11dpo and the test line hasn't got any darker, it's the same as yesterday. I suppose it is ealy days though! 

My boobs hurt today!


----------



## Lozga

6 week photo. Not much to see yet 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lozga/8460068503/" title="6 weeks by Lozga, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8367/8460068503_ca743883ac_m.jpg" width="179" height="240" alt="6 weeks"></a>

I can't get the picture to show this is the link https://www.flickr.com/photos/lozga/8460068503/in/photostream


----------



## Leanne27

DHBH0930 - i'm so sorry, reading your story made me feel so sad for you. Good luck for your next try and I hope you get pregnant again very soon. :(

Lindss - sorry to hear you are spotting, but please try not to worry it can be so common! Let us know when you get your results. 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummabee

Mrs Jellybean said:


> WOW! We got married on the 18th hahaha that's so crazy! I am not sure when to scan etc I will see what she tells me when the results are back. Then we have to decide public or private as well... hmmmmmm

Hahaha so weird! I can't wait to scan, plus we haven't told family yet were gonna wait til we get the scan then get copies and put them in a photo frames for each side :) we trying to make a deal out of it because its the first grandchild for his side but its the 8th on mine! Hmmm private or public, personally I'm thinking I'd like to hire my own private midwife, I like that she will be with me from start to finish. I could even do home birth with her, not that I plan too but you just have so many options! My SIL had her Bub at Norwest private, best hospital I've ever seen! She had a brilliant experience and if we could afford we'd go there too!


----------



## Mummabee

Lozga said:


> 6 week photo. Not much to see yet just bloat
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/lozga/8460068503/in/photostream
> 
> I can't get the picture to show this is the link https://www.flickr.com/photos/lozga/8460068503/in/photostream

No photo Loz :nope: I wanna see!!!
Oh wait, I did something and it worked, soooo cute! I see a teeny bit oh bumpy there!!


----------



## Lozga

mummabee said:


> lozga said:
> 
> 
> 6 week photo. Not much to see yet just bloat
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/lozga/8460068503/in/photostream
> 
> i can't get the picture to show this is the link https://www.flickr.com/photos/lozga/8460068503/in/photostream
> 
> no photo loz :nope: I wanna see!!!
> Oh wait, i did something and it worked, soooo cute! I see a teeny bit oh bumpy there!!Click to expand...


----------



## Lindss

cute almost bumps ladies!!! Can't wait to see how they all pregress!

Thanks for all the support ladies....spotting keeps comming and going, so I am trying to take everyones advice andnot read too much into it. The dr did tell me I have a cyst on my left ovary, so I wonder if that could be a factor?
Anyways up again at 4am......ugh insomnia :wacko:
But I am eager for 730am to roll around so I can pack my daughter up and head to the clinic. My lab results will be in by 8 am, and I cant get them over the phone, I have to go in person.

So at least the moment of truth is very soon....if my numbers havent doubled in the past few days, then.......:cry:....but at least I will know, no more guessing


----------



## Lindss

SisterRose said:


> Morning :wave:
> 
> How's everyone doing today? I'm a little worked as I tested again this morning at 11dpo and the test line hasn't got any darker, it's the same as yesterday. I suppose it is ealy days though!
> 
> My boobs hurt today!


Don't worry about the test not being darker than yesterday. The pregnancy hormone doubles in your body every two days....so it could be that you just didnt allow for enough time between the two tests. If I were you I would wait again until tomorow am, and then test. Im sure you will see a darker line then! xx:happydance:


----------



## Mummabee

Lindss said:


> cute almost bumps ladies!!! Can't wait to see how they all pregress!
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies....spotting keeps comming and going, so I am trying to take everyones advice andnot read too much into it. The dr did tell me I have a cyst on my left ovary, so I wonder if that could be a factor?
> Anyways up again at 4am......ugh insomnia :wacko:
> But I am eager for 730am to roll around so I can pack my daughter up and head to the clinic. My lab results will be in by 8 am, and I cant get them over the phone, I have to go in person.
> 
> So at least the moment of truth is very soon....if my numbers havent doubled in the past few days, then.......:cry:....but at least I will know, no more guessing

I've got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## callmemaybbby

Good morning girls!
I woke up this morning to lower right back pain and pink spotting. I've never been pregnant before so of course I'm scared out of my mind! I go to the doctors tomorrow morning so I'm hoping everything goes smoothly there.


----------



## Lozga

Fx for both Lindss and callmemaybbby. Thinking sticky thoughts for you xx


----------



## Sbmack

Lozga said:


> Fx for both Lindss and callmemaybbby. Thinking sticky thoughts for you xx


Spotting happens to a lot of women early on. I hope it's doesn't mean anything for either of you. FX


----------



## Lindss

Im sooooooooooooooooooo happy!! my numbers went from 8350 to 17,000!!!! The dr shook my hand and said that I might just keep spotting, but as long as it stays the way it is, everythings okay. Ok I promise I wont whine anymore.....feeling so so relieved and blessed that so far this lil sprout is here to stay! xx


----------



## Sheffie

Lindss said:


> Im sooooooooooooooooooo happy!! my numbers went from 8350 to 17,000!!!! The dr shook my hand and said that I might just keep spotting, but as long as it stays the way it is, everythings okay. Ok I promise I wont whine anymore.....feeling so so relieved and blessed that so far this lil sprout is here to stay! xx

Congrats Lindss!


----------



## SisterRose

yay! thats great linds :) x


----------



## callmemaybbby

Yay Lindss! Hoping I'm as blessed as you!


----------



## Lozga

Lindss said:


> Im sooooooooooooooooooo happy!! my numbers went from 8350 to 17,000!!!! The dr shook my hand and said that I might just keep spotting, but as long as it stays the way it is, everythings okay. Ok I promise I wont whine anymore.....feeling so so relieved and blessed that so far this lil sprout is here to stay! xx

Yay great news Lindss :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lindss

callmemaybbby said:


> Yay Lindss! Hoping I'm as blessed as you!

You will be!! Tomorrow is your apt right? Everything will be perfect!! Xx
How are u feeling now?


----------



## KalonKiki

Great news Lindss! See, we knew you had nothing to worry about. :D
For all of the ladies who are still worried about their little beans: sending sticky thoughts and lots of love your way! :dust:


----------



## callmemaybbby

Lindss said:


> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> Yay Lindss! Hoping I'm as blessed as you!
> 
> You will be!! Tomorrow is your apt right? Everything will be perfect!! Xx
> How are u feeling now?Click to expand...

Yes I go in the morning. I am still having crampy pains in my back, stomach, and pubic area, but nothing severe. I had a little brown discharge a little while ago. I read in my pregnancy book that pink and brown discharge is generally considered normal so I'm hoping that's true for me.


----------



## tx614

callmemaybbby said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> Yay Lindss! Hoping I'm as blessed as you!
> 
> You will be!! Tomorrow is your apt right? Everything will be perfect!! Xx
> How are u feeling now?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I go in the morning. I am still having crampy pains in my back, stomach, and pubic area, but nothing severe. I had a little brown discharge a little while ago. I read in my pregnancy book that pink and brown discharge is generally considered normal so I'm hoping that's true for me.Click to expand...

I am having the same syptoms. My cramps at night seem to be worse than throughout the day too. Are your cramps worse at night too? I had pinkish discharge on Thursday and called to make an appointment. I don't get to go in until Friday though. :( GL tomorrow!!! :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Lindss- that's great news! :hugs:

Sheffie- I feel super bloated as soon as I eat anything :dohh: had some heartburn last night :?

Welcome to the new ladies! :wave: I'm 5 weeks today :dance: had the worst time sleeping last night :sleep:


----------



## daisyr21

I hadn't been posting on here because I keep losing the thread lol. I have my first scan scheduled for Valentine's Day!! I'm excited but a little bit nervous too. My last pregnancy which ended in miscarriage I didn't even make it to my first appointment. I miscarried at 9+5. I have felt a little antsy today because the soreness in my boobs is gone. I've had it since the beginning. I know that symptoms come and go. The only other new things is that two days before I hit the 6 week mark, nausea reared its ugly face!! I'm queasy all day, even hearing my DH chew makes me want to gag!! lol!! How is everyone else doing??


----------



## SisterRose

How does first tri compare in the UK with the US/Canada?

I know in my last pregnancy, once I'd gone to the doctors to let them know I was pregnant they booked me in with the midwife, at the midwife she took my details and rang to make me a scan appointment for 12 weeks. I didnt get any bloods done, no scans or anything from when I found out until 12 weeks. Those were the most nerve racking twelve weeks of my life(until now :haha:)

Anyway, I see a lot of ladies from across the pond who get blood tests when they find out about pregnancy at the doctors to check their HCG is doubling and such, and also have earlier scans?

Is it common practice to have bloods and to check things sooner there?

I'd love for my doctor to offer me bloods, but alas I think it'll be another 9-10 weeks before I get my bloods done or have a scan! seems like a life time :(


----------



## Lownthwaite

SisterRose said:


> How does first tri compare in the UK with the US/Canada?
> 
> I know in my last pregnancy, once I'd gone to the doctors to let them know I was pregnant they booked me in with the midwife, at the midwife she took my details and rang to make me a scan appointment for 12 weeks. I didnt get any bloods done, no scans or anything from when I found out until 12 weeks. Those were the most nerve racking twelve weeks of my life(until now :haha:)
> 
> Anyway, I see a lot of ladies from across the pond who get blood tests when they find out about pregnancy at the doctors to check their HCG is doubling and such, and also have earlier scans?
> 
> Is it common practice to have bloods and to check things sooner there?
> 
> I'd love for my doctor to offer me bloods, but alas I think it'll be another 9-10 weeks before I get my bloods done or have a scan! seems like a life time :(

I'm also in the UK. 

I have my first midwife appointment on Wednesday at 5+6. :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## callmemaybbby

tx614 said:


> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> Yay Lindss! Hoping I'm as blessed as you!
> 
> You will be!! Tomorrow is your apt right? Everything will be perfect!! Xx
> How are u feeling now?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I go in the morning. I am still having crampy pains in my back, stomach, and pubic area, but nothing severe. I had a little brown discharge a little while ago. I read in my pregnancy book that pink and brown discharge is generally considered normal so I'm hoping that's true for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I am having the same syptoms. My cramps at night seem to be worse than throughout the day too. Are your cramps worse at night too? I had pinkish discharge on Thursday and called to make an appointment. I don't get to go in until Friday though. :( GL tomorrow!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

No I would say the cramping is pretty consistent. My best friend is pregnant too, and she says she had the same thing.


----------



## POSD17

Yes I think in the US it is pretty common to get the bloodwork done when you find out, and I know if you push for it and are at a good OBGYN they will do an internal scan. I know having all this done has helped me be more relaxed about the whole process since it is our first baby... Its funny how the practices vary depending on what country you are in, isnt it? Wishing everyone sticky dust. Does anyone have any progesterone levels that they would like to share for 5 weeks?


----------



## Sheffie

My OB in the US does draw blood to confirm pregnancy, however they don't tell you the numbers. They told me last time that they would only call if there was something wrong with my blood work. Kind of drives me crazy. Last time I did get a call because numbers were so low. I may ask them to call regardless this time. I hate not knowing! Other than the original blood draw, they wait for you to even see a doctor until like 8 weeks I think for the first scan.


----------



## Lostunicorn

SisterRose said:


> How does first tri compare in the UK with the US/Canada?
> 
> I know in my last pregnancy, once I'd gone to the doctors to let them know I was pregnant they booked me in with the midwife, at the midwife she took my details and rang to make me a scan appointment for 12 weeks. I didnt get any bloods done, no scans or anything from when I found out until 12 weeks. Those were the most nerve racking twelve weeks of my life(until now :haha:)
> 
> Anyway, I see a lot of ladies from across the pond who get blood tests when they find out about pregnancy at the doctors to check their HCG is doubling and such, and also have earlier scans?
> 
> Is it common practice to have bloods and to check things sooner there?
> 
> I'd love for my doctor to offer me bloods, but alas I think it'll be another 9-10 weeks before I get my bloods done or have a scan! seems like a life time :(

Hi Sisterose, I'm in the UK too :) 
I agree it would be great to see our blood work but at the same time I think it would make me worry even more. When's your booking in app? Mine's 28th Feb. 
I noticed your ticker, I have a 2 year old girl too :) how are you finding lifting and the tiredness? I'm noticing it already and I'm only 5 weeks!


----------



## POSD17

If they do take your blood, they will have the results on the numbers so there is no reason they shouldnt share them with you freely. Whenever I am getting bloodwork done, I want to know what the results are because I am analytical by nature, and really hate getting my blood taken, so if they are going to take it, there should be no reason to not share the numbers with you. I even have a print out of my bloodwork with all the levels on it. If you really want them so you can see where your HCG and progesterone are at, they should be provided.


----------



## Sheffie

POSD17 said:


> If they do take your blood, they will have the results on the numbers so there is no reason they shouldnt share them with you freely. Whenever I am getting bloodwork done, I want to know what the results are because I am analytical by nature, and really hate getting my blood taken, so if they are going to take it, there should be no reason to not share the numbers with you. I even have a print out of my bloodwork with all the levels on it. If you really want them so you can see where your HCG and progesterone are at, they should be provided.

I think with them its really just pure laziness. They assume that if there is nothing wrong there is no need to call and talk to you at all. I am going to ask for a call regardless though. I'm an extremely non-confrontational person and get social anxiety really bad, so when they tell me "this is how we do it" its hard for me to basically just tell them, "no, do it this way." But I really do want to know this time since last time there was a problem. I like facts. They make me feel so much more comfortable.


----------



## liz0012

Sheffie said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> If they do take your blood, they will have the results on the numbers so there is no reason they shouldnt share them with you freely. Whenever I am getting bloodwork done, I want to know what the results are because I am analytical by nature, and really hate getting my blood taken, so if they are going to take it, there should be no reason to not share the numbers with you. I even have a print out of my bloodwork with all the levels on it. If you really want them so you can see where your HCG and progesterone are at, they should be provided.
> 
> I think with them its really just pure laziness. They assume that if there is nothing wrong there is no need to call and talk to you at all. I am going to ask for a call regardless though. I'm an extremely non-confrontational person and get social anxiety really bad, so when they tell me "this is how we do it" its hard for me to basically just tell them, "no, do it this way." But I really do want to know this time since last time there was a problem. I like facts. They make me feel so much more comfortable.Click to expand...

that's kind of annoying of them! My hospital has a program called myhealth and within hours the results are posted and the dr. send an email letting me know all is well. I would call and be persistent, it will ease your mind:)


----------



## Lostunicorn

Sheffie said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> If they do take your blood, they will have the results on the numbers so there is no reason they shouldnt share them with you freely. Whenever I am getting bloodwork done, I want to know what the results are because I am analytical by nature, and really hate getting my blood taken, so if they are going to take it, there should be no reason to not share the numbers with you. I even have a print out of my bloodwork with all the levels on it. If you really want them so you can see where your HCG and progesterone are at, they should be provided.
> 
> I think with them its really just pure laziness. They assume that if there is nothing wrong there is no need to call and talk to you at all. I am going to ask for a call regardless though. I'm an extremely non-confrontational person and get social anxiety really bad, so when they tell me "this is how we do it" its hard for me to basically just tell them, "no, do it this way." But I really do want to know this time since last time there was a problem. I like facts. They make me feel so much more comfortable.Click to expand...

I'm the same and hate having to ask for things but if you are going to worry otherwise I'd call and say that you would like to know everything, if they get arsey, explain that you are worried. Sending hugs, social anxiety sucks xxx

Just had one of those moments where I'm just totally in awe of the fact I'm going to do this all again, I loved being pregant with my Jellybean, currently on :cloud9:


----------



## POSD17

Thats what is sounds like being lazy, or too busy, but the truth is your their client, you could go else where to get the bloodwork done, and if they want to keep you as their client and make this pregnancy easier on you, then it will only take them 2 seconds to tell you the HCG and Pogesterone esp if they made you come in and get it done again cause they said something wasn't right. You are the mommy now and that means getting used to being the lion and demanding what you deserve esp anything for you and your babies best interest....I too have social anxiety but when it comes to my health and my mental stability, nothing will stop me from getting that peace of mind. You dont have to be aggressive, but clearly let them know why you want to know and how it will benefit you and your baby, from decreasing the stress of not knowing exactly where you are at. Sending lion vibes your way!! You can do it!


----------



## goddess25

All my results go to my e health too and I can check them.


----------



## Sheffie

POSD17 said:


> Thats what is sounds like being lazy, or too busy, but the truth is your their client, you could go else where to get the bloodwork done, and if they want to keep you as their client and make this pregnancy easier on you, then it will only take them 2 seconds to tell you the HCG and Pogesterone esp if they made you come in and get it done again cause they said something wasn't right. You are the mommy now and that means getting used to being the lion and demanding what you deserve esp anything for you and your babies best interest....I too have social anxiety but when it comes to my health and my mental stability, nothing will stop me from getting that peace of mind. You dont have to be aggressive, but clearly let them know why you want to know and how it will benefit you and your baby, from decreasing the stress of not knowing exactly where you are at. Sending lion vibes your way!! You can do it!

Yeah, I'm really going to have to work on that whole "being a lion" thing, haha. I'm ridiculously shy and horrible about standing up for myself. Even with kids! Its so sad. Even my dogs walk all over me (literally sometimes!). I worry about my mommy abilities sometimes. I am afraid I'm going to have the brattiest kids alive because I am awful at discipline.


----------



## POSD17

You will have wonderful babies who will love you immensely! They will look to you to defend them though and be the lion, there are going to be lots of situations we are all going to face where we are going to need to stand up for ourselves and our babies or else noone else will! That is our job now and I think it will come very naturally for everyone once we actually have our babies here! <3 <3 <3 I know its easier said then done, but right now is the perfect time for you to start practicing. Its like men, they want someone who knows what she wants, goes after it and demands it....strong men think this is very sexy! :) I know you have it in you!


----------



## MirandaPanda

hey all, i'm new to the site, and just got a verrry early bfp making my due date around October 23. Thought i'd say hi and hopefully join in on some discussions :)


----------



## Vanillabean01

Hey all.... Can I join? Just got my BFP putting my due date at October 20!


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

Mummabee said:


> Hahaha so weird! I can't wait to scan, plus we haven't told family yet were gonna wait til we get the scan then get copies and put them in a photo frames for each side :) we trying to make a deal out of it because its the first grandchild for his side but its the 8th on mine! Hmmm private or public, personally I'm thinking I'd like to hire my own private midwife, I like that she will be with me from start to finish. I could even do home birth with her, not that I plan too but you just have so many options! My SIL had her Bub at Norwest private, best hospital I've ever seen! She had a brilliant experience and if we could afford we'd go there too!

I am trying to not think about scanning as I have seen pics at this stage and you can't see much so I think I might freak out hahaha it will be the first grandchild for both sides of our families so we have had a lot of pressure and everyone will be extremely excited!!! :winkwink: we haven't looked at any options, at this point I didn't even know you could have a private midwife lol I didn't know there was a difference between them and a dr either. This is going to be one big learning curve :) We have had 2 people we know have bubs at Norwest Private and both said great things which is where we were thinking if going but its going to over $3000 I think!!!! The queen bed rooms you share with your partner are amazing... Like a hotel hahaha


----------



## goddess25

Welcome & congrats.


----------



## Mummabee

Mrs Jellybean said:


> Mummabee said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha so weird! I can't wait to scan, plus we haven't told family yet were gonna wait til we get the scan then get copies and put them in a photo frames for each side :) we trying to make a deal out of it because its the first grandchild for his side but its the 8th on mine! Hmmm private or public, personally I'm thinking I'd like to hire my own private midwife, I like that she will be with me from start to finish. I could even do home birth with her, not that I plan too but you just have so many options! My SIL had her Bub at Norwest private, best hospital I've ever seen! She had a brilliant experience and if we could afford we'd go there too!
> 
> I am trying to not think about scanning as I have seen pics at this stage and you can't see much so I think I might freak out hahaha it will be the first grandchild for both sides of our families so we have had a lot of pressure and everyone will be extremely excited!!! :winkwink: we haven't looked at any options, at this point I didn't even know you could have a private midwife lol I didn't know there was a difference between them and a dr either. This is going to be one big learning curve :) We have had 2 people we know have bubs at Norwest Private and both said great things which is where we were thinking if going but its going to over $3000 I think!!!! The queen bed rooms you share with your partner are amazing... Like a hotel hahahaClick to expand...

How exciting!! First grandchild is always so special, my beautiful niece, Anna-Rose, is the apple of everyone's eye and I think she always will be!! 
Yeah, HUGE learning curve!!! I'm just lucky that I have 4 sisters who have all been own this road!! Yeah, private midwife look into it, it might be right up your alley :) or not :thumbup: it's good to know all of your options. Don't get confused with private doulas and private midwives, they do do the same thing generally but a doula is not a trained nurse so she won't actually deliver your Bub she just acts as a support. 
Norwest is amazing, my SIL had one of those queen bed rooms, she loved it ESP having my brother there supporting and helping the first few nights.



Vanillabean01 said:


> Hey all.... Can I join? Just got my BFP putting my due date at October 20!

Congratulations!!! :happydance: welcome friend :hugs:



MirandaPanda said:


> hey all, i'm new to the site, and just got a verrry early bfp making my due date around October 23. Thought i'd say hi and hopefully join in on some discussions :)

Whoop whoop!! Congrats :happydance: welcome to our crazy happy thread :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Hi ladies, can I join?

I just got my bfp yesterday. So based on lmp will be due October 23rd. 

I'm not sure I'll be able to catch up with all these pages though. :rofl:


----------



## Lindss

Welcome to all the new BFP's!!!
This is a fast moving thread, but its filled with many wonderful ladies:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMohr

Good morning everyone :) Sorry I haven't been around in a while, I've been TOO tired! Seriously all I want to do is sleep right now lol! I guess I would rather be sleepy than nauseated that's for sure! 

Welcome to the new girls :)

I'm thinking since I just had a scan on Friday that I want to move the one I have on the 20th back at least a week. I will only be 7w0d at that point and I want to be at least 8 weeks (especially since my next scan isn't until 20 weeks), I just want to see something that looks like a baby in there you know? 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## SisterRose

MirandaPanda said:


> hey all, i'm new to the site, and just got a verrry early bfp making my due date around October 23. Thought i'd say hi and hopefully join in on some discussions :)

:wave: hi! I'm due Oct 24th :) x


----------



## Sheffie

MrsMohr said:


> Good morning everyone :) Sorry I haven't been around in a while, I've been TOO tired! Seriously all I want to do is sleep right now lol! I guess I would rather be sleepy than nauseated that's for sure!
> 
> Welcome to the new girls :)
> 
> I'm thinking since I just had a scan on Friday that I want to move the one I have on the 20th back at least a week. I will only be 7w0d at that point and I want to be at least 8 weeks (especially since my next scan isn't until 20 weeks), I just want to see something that looks like a baby in there you know?
> 
> What do you ladies think?

If you just had a scan and everything was fine, then yes I'd push it back. Seems pointless to have another one where you won't be able to see much of anything. Especially if you wouldn't get another one for 13 weeks! That seems like forever to wait to get to see your pumpkin. I'd go with 8 weeks or so unless you feel like something is wrong. :hugs:


----------



## hollie87

Hi ladies, not had chance to catch up on here for a while, Lindss, so happy your results all look good! Sending sticky dust to everyone! 

Hows everyone feeling? Any UK ladies had appointments yet? 

Feeling super tired but think that may be dd#1's fault rather than being pregnant lol!


----------



## Lownthwaite

hollie87 said:


> Hi ladies, not had chance to catch up on here for a while, Lindss, so happy your results all look good! Sending sticky dust to everyone!
> 
> Hows everyone feeling? Any UK ladies had appointments yet?
> 
> Feeling super tired but think that may be dd#1's fault rather than being pregnant lol!

I'm in the UK - I have my first appointment on Wednesday. :happydance:


----------



## Lostunicorn

Lownthwaite said:


> hollie87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, not had chance to catch up on here for a while, Lindss, so happy your results all look good! Sending sticky dust to everyone!
> 
> Hows everyone feeling? Any UK ladies had appointments yet?
> 
> Feeling super tired but think that may be dd#1's fault rather than being pregnant lol!
> 
> I'm in the UK - I have my first appointment on Wednesday. :happydance:Click to expand...

Hi Lownthwaite, I think we have the same EDD, I'm also in the UK. Had my Drs app but 1st midwives isn't until 28th Feb. I've got cramps and slight nausea but otherwise fine although like you said Hollie87 I'm tired, soo tired!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Lostunicorn said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollie87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, not had chance to catch up on here for a while, Lindss, so happy your results all look good! Sending sticky dust to everyone!
> 
> Hows everyone feeling? Any UK ladies had appointments yet?
> 
> Feeling super tired but think that may be dd#1's fault rather than being pregnant lol!
> 
> I'm in the UK - I have my first appointment on Wednesday. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lownthwaite, I think we have the same EDD, I'm also in the UK. Had my Drs app but 1st midwives isn't until 28th Feb. I've got cramps and slight nausea but otherwise fine although like you said Hollie87 I'm tired, soo tired!Click to expand...

We don't see the doctor here - we go straight to the midwife :flower:

I'm the same, some nausea, cramps and so so tired! 

Another due date buddy :happydance:


----------



## healthb4baby

Hi ladies!! 

I have spent a good chunk of my morning reading your previous posts :blush: I recognize some of you from other threads and those I don't recognize seem really lovely! I am due October 8th! Do you mind if I join?? :)


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome to all the new momma's to be! 

There's a lot going on in this thread. I hope to get to know all of you!

This weekend was great. There was a blizzard Friday and Saturday. I got about two feet of snow at my house (I live in New Hampshire, USA). DH and I went cross country skiing with some friends yesterday. We told them I was expecting. I'm not planning on telling many people until 12 weeks, but they are very close and we are going on vacation in a few weeks so they'll know then anyway. Something would definitely be up if I was sitting on a beach for days and not drinking any tropical drinks!

I hope everyone is feeling well! When does ms usually kick in? I'm 5 weeks, but haven't had any yet. Maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones...


----------



## broodymrs

I'm in the uk. My first midwife appt is 20th feb and i've booked a private scan for the 23rd when i'll be just over 8 weeks. Counting down the days. Can't wait to see my baby and check everything is ok xx


----------



## MrsMohr

Sheffie said:


> MrsMohr said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone :) Sorry I haven't been around in a while, I've been TOO tired! Seriously all I want to do is sleep right now lol! I guess I would rather be sleepy than nauseated that's for sure!
> 
> Welcome to the new girls :)
> 
> I'm thinking since I just had a scan on Friday that I want to move the one I have on the 20th back at least a week. I will only be 7w0d at that point and I want to be at least 8 weeks (especially since my next scan isn't until 20 weeks), I just want to see something that looks like a baby in there you know?
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> If you just had a scan and everything was fine, then yes I'd push it back. Seems pointless to have another one where you won't be able to see much of anything. Especially if you wouldn't get another one for 13 weeks! That seems like forever to wait to get to see your pumpkin. I'd go with 8 weeks or so unless you feel like something is wrong. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I just pushed it back by exactly one week so it's Wednesday the 27th now. Hubster is going to that one so I want it to be as interesting as possible for him lol! 



Lownthwaite said:


> Lostunicorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollie87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, not had chance to catch up on here for a while, Lindss, so happy your results all look good! Sending sticky dust to everyone!
> 
> Hows everyone feeling? Any UK ladies had appointments yet?
> 
> Feeling super tired but think that may be dd#1's fault rather than being pregnant lol!
> 
> I'm in the UK - I have my first appointment on Wednesday. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm tired all of the TIME!!! Good luck with your appointment let us know how it goes!
> 
> Hi Lownthwaite, I think we have the same EDD, I'm also in the UK. Had my Drs app but 1st midwives isn't until 28th Feb. I've got cramps and slight nausea but otherwise fine although like you said Hollie87 I'm tired, soo tired!Click to expand...
> 
> We don't see the doctor here - we go straight to the midwife :flower:
> 
> I'm the same, some nausea, cramps and so so tired!
> 
> Another due date buddy :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## healthb4baby

Sbmack said:


> Welcome to all the new momma's to be!
> 
> There's a lot going on in this thread. I hope to get to know all of you!
> 
> This weekend was great. There was a blizzard Friday and Saturday. I got about two feet of snow at my house (I live in New Hampshire, USA). DH and I went cross country skiing with some friends yesterday. We told them I was expecting. I'm not planning on telling many people until 12 weeks, but they are very close and we are going on vacation in a few weeks so they'll know then anyway. Something would definitely be up if I was sitting on a beach for days and not drinking any tropical drinks!
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling well! When does ms usually kick in? I'm 5 weeks, but haven't had any yet. Maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones...

ooo wonderful tropical vacation!! That's exciting hopefully ms will hold off until after your vacation! I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and still haven't had any morning sickness yet! :D although a friend of mine who is 8 weeks said it hit her pretty hard at the end of her 6th week :wacko:


----------



## twinkletoe

healthb4baby said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new momma's to be!
> 
> There's a lot going on in this thread. I hope to get to know all of you!
> 
> This weekend was great. There was a blizzard Friday and Saturday. I got about two feet of snow at my house (I live in New Hampshire, USA). DH and I went cross country skiing with some friends yesterday. We told them I was expecting. I'm not planning on telling many people until 12 weeks, but they are very close and we are going on vacation in a few weeks so they'll know then anyway. Something would definitely be up if I was sitting on a beach for days and not drinking any tropical drinks!
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling well! When does ms usually kick in? I'm 5 weeks, but haven't had any yet. Maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones...
> 
> ooo wonderful tropical vacation!! That's exciting hopefully ms will hold off until after your vacation! I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and still haven't had any morning sickness yet! :D although a friend of mine who is 8 weeks said it hit her pretty hard at the end of her 6th week :wacko:Click to expand...

Hey Sbmack........no MS for me yet either! Was worried at first but now I am just counting my blessings......when /if it does kick in I think it will be totally miserable! X


----------



## twinkletoe

Lownthwaite said:


> Lostunicorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollie87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, not had chance to catch up on here for a while, Lindss, so happy your results all look good! Sending sticky dust to everyone!
> 
> Hows everyone feeling? Any UK ladies had appointments yet?
> 
> Feeling super tired but think that may be dd#1's fault rather than being pregnant lol!
> 
> I'm in the UK - I have my first appointment on Wednesday. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lownthwaite, I think we have the same EDD, I'm also in the UK. Had my Drs app but 1st midwives isn't until 28th Feb. I've got cramps and slight nausea but otherwise fine although like you said Hollie87 I'm tired, soo tired!Click to expand...
> 
> We don't see the doctor here - we go straight to the midwife :flower:
> 
> I'm the same, some nausea, cramps and so so tired!
> 
> Another due date buddy :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey guys.......I have my first appointment on wed but I am not expecting much at all.....I don't think they even take bloods! I think height/weight/leaflets etc and give you a date to see a midwife I think but not sure? Anyone who has had their first appointment in the uk know if that is right??


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck with the first appt. Twinkle!

Ours was this past Friday. They took bloods. I haven't heard back yet. Not sure if they call unless something is off. I'll probably follow up anyway. We just met with the prenatal nurse and she gave us a bunch of info. I had some questions. I have been refraining from dtd because I didn't want to mess anything up. I know that's crazy, but I wasn't sure. My DH wanted to ask the nurse but was too nervous. I forgot. We got some handouts that just said sex is fine as long as your comfortable and that farther along you'll have to use different positions because of the big belly.


----------



## crazae4u

Welcome and congrats to all the new October mom's to be! 

I have been so super sleepy. I feel like my bedtime keeps moving up each day, lol. :sleep: Otherwise I'm feeling good, no nausea or anything yet. Just sore boobs and some mild cramps... 




Sbmack said:


> Good luck with the first appt. Twinkle!
> 
> Ours was this past Friday. They took bloods. I haven't heard back yet. Not sure if they call unless something is off. I'll probably follow up anyway. We just met with the prenatal nurse and she gave us a bunch of info. I had some questions. I have been refraining from dtd because I didn't want to mess anything up. I know that's crazy, but I wasn't sure. My DH wanted to ask the nurse but was too nervous. I forgot. We got some handouts that just said sex is fine as long as your comfortable and that farther along you'll have to use different positions because of the big belly.


I'm SOOOO glad you said that. We've been avoiding sex as well... :blush:
Are we being silly? Last time around our doctor told us we were fine but we miscarried so now we're probably being over cautious. Has anyone else resumed with their :sex: ??


----------



## Lownthwaite

Somebody please remind me that cramps are normal. :wacko::cry:


----------



## Sbmack

Lownthwaite said:


> Somebody please remind me that cramps are normal. :wacko::cry:

Cramps are totally normal! I've been having mild ones and it hurts when I sneeze. 

Crazae4u, I felt silly waiting too. We did dtd on Friday. It was fine...felt a little different.


----------



## Lownthwaite

Sbmack said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> Somebody please remind me that cramps are normal. :wacko::cry:
> 
> Cramps are totally normal! I've been having mild ones and it hurts when I sneeze.
> 
> Crazae4u, I felt silly waiting too. We did dtd on Friday. It was fine...felt a little different.Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: I know it is but just end up thinking the worst sometimes. :nope:


----------



## hollie87

twinkletoe said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lostunicorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollie87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, not had chance to catch up on here for a while, Lindss, so happy your results all look good! Sending sticky dust to everyone!
> 
> Hows everyone feeling? Any UK ladies had appointments yet?
> 
> Feeling super tired but think that may be dd#1's fault rather than being pregnant lol!
> 
> I'm in the UK - I have my first appointment on Wednesday. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Lownthwaite, I think we have the same EDD, I'm also in the UK. Had my Drs app but 1st midwives isn't until 28th Feb. I've got cramps and slight nausea but otherwise fine although like you said Hollie87 I'm tired, soo tired!Click to expand...
> 
> We don't see the doctor here - we go straight to the midwife :flower:
> 
> I'm the same, some nausea, cramps and so so tired!
> 
> Another due date buddy :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey guys.......I have my first appointment on wed but I am not expecting much at all.....I don't think they even take bloods! I think height/weight/leaflets etc and give you a date to see a midwife I think but not sure? Anyone who has had their first appointment in the uk know if that is right??Click to expand...

I think it's different all over the uk, with my first I literally told the doctor I was pregnant and that was it, they sent me to the midwife at 8 weeks for everything to be done there. Hope all goes well


----------



## Kestersed

I'm sorry ladies, I'm out.... My pregnancy was ectopic sadly. Diagnosed at 5 weeks. 
Incase I freak any ladies out with this message my symptoms were:
Sharp, dragging sensation on and off on my left ovary, followed by a dark plum like bleed (tmi I know... ) The bleeding stops and starts. 
The ectopic pregnancy can occur in 1 out of a 100 pregnant women. My body is dealing with the ectopic pregnancy naturally so no medication is needed. There is a slightly higher risk of ectopic in the future so when I'm next pregnant I need an early scan. The nurses were all very positive about my future of having a baby and spoke of many ectopic pregnancies that go on to have a lot of beautiful children. 

I hope no one in this thread has to go through the same thing and I wish you all the luck and love in the world for your beautiful Bubba's to come.

This just wasn't quite my time, little chap set up camp in the wrong area... (must have my sense of direction ;). Love and baby dust to you all <3


----------



## hollie87

Lownthwaite said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> Somebody please remind me that cramps are normal. :wacko::cry:
> 
> Cramps are totally normal! I've been having mild ones and it hurts when I sneeze.
> 
> Crazae4u, I felt silly waiting too. We did dtd on Friday. It was fine...felt a little different.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs: I know it is but just end up thinking the worst sometimes. :nope:Click to expand...

Hope your feeling better, they keep worrying me too but everyone I speak to is experiencing similar xx


----------



## ErinDancey

Kestersed said:


> I'm sorry ladies, I'm out.... My pregnancy was ectopic sadly. Diagnosed at 5 weeks.
> Incase I freak any ladies out with this message my symptoms were:
> Sharp, dragging sensation on and off on my left ovary, followed by a dark plum like bleed (tmi I know... ) The bleeding stops and starts.
> The ectopic pregnancy can occur in 1 out of a 100 pregnant women. My body is dealing with the ectopic pregnancy naturally so no medication is needed. There is a slightly higher risk of ectopic in the future so when I'm next pregnant I need an early scan. The nurses were all very positive about my future of having a baby and spoke of many ectopic pregnancies that go on to have a lot of beautiful children.
> 
> I hope no one in this thread has to go through the same thing and I wish you all the luck and love in the world for your beautiful Bubba's to come.
> 
> This just wasn't quite my time, little chap set up camp in the wrong area... (must have my sense of direction ;). Love and baby dust to you all <3

Oh, Sweets... I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm glad that you are doing well and handling it with great spirits. All the very best to you as you move forward TTC. :hugs:


----------



## Kestersed

Thank you very much :o) We're actually very excited about TTC in the future, and even more so knowing we get an early scan in which we might get to see the first glimpse of our baby-to-be. 

Just very unlucky. And just to ease any ladies minds out there, the cramps I refer to in my ovaries are like nothing I've had before, and very different to pregnancy cramps, but if in doubt, go to a nurse or your GP for peace of mind. <3


----------



## hollie87

Kestersed said:


> Thank you very much :o) We're actually very excited about TTC in the future, and even more so knowing we get an early scan in which we might get to see the first glimpse of our baby-to-be.
> 
> Just very unlucky. And just to ease any ladies minds out there, the cramps I refer to in my ovaries are like nothing I've had before, and very different to pregnancy cramps, but if in doubt, go to a nurse or your GP for peace of mind. <3

So sorry to hear that, glad your so upbeat though, you have a fantastic outlook  Hope to see you again soon


----------



## MirandaPanda

Girly922 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> I just got my bfp yesterday. So based on lmp will be due October 23rd.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll be able to catch up with all these pages though. :rofl:


we are due date samies! :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

welcome to all the new ladies :wave:

hope everyone is doing well. nausea is starting to set in :sick: thinking i'll ring my doc tomorrow and ask for some meds since my appt is for another 2 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Girly922

Kestersed said:


> I'm sorry ladies, I'm out.... My pregnancy was ectopic sadly. Diagnosed at 5 weeks.
> Incase I freak any ladies out with this message my symptoms were:
> Sharp, dragging sensation on and off on my left ovary, followed by a dark plum like bleed (tmi I know... ) The bleeding stops and starts.
> The ectopic pregnancy can occur in 1 out of a 100 pregnant women. My body is dealing with the ectopic pregnancy naturally so no medication is needed. There is a slightly higher risk of ectopic in the future so when I'm next pregnant I need an early scan. The nurses were all very positive about my future of having a baby and spoke of many ectopic pregnancies that go on to have a lot of beautiful children.
> 
> I hope no one in this thread has to go through the same thing and I wish you all the luck and love in the world for your beautiful Bubba's to come.
> 
> This just wasn't quite my time, little chap set up camp in the wrong area... (must have my sense of direction ;). Love and baby dust to you all <3

So sorry to hear that! Massive :hugs: 
You really have a great outlook. And thank you so much for posting the symptoms. I have a real fear of having an ectopic and wouldn't even know what was normal and what wasn't. :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

MirandaPanda said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join?
> 
> I just got my bfp yesterday. So based on lmp will be due October 23rd.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll be able to catch up with all these pages though. :rofl:
> 
> 
> we are due date samies! :)Click to expand...

Wahoo!! :happydance: Starting to let myself get excited now.


----------



## SisterRose

Kestersed - sorry to hear about your eptopic. It's nice to see you've got such a positive outlook on future TTC though, and I wish you all the best for next cycles. :dust:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Kestersed said:


> I'm sorry ladies, I'm out.... My pregnancy was ectopic sadly. Diagnosed at 5 weeks.
> Incase I freak any ladies out with this message my symptoms were:
> Sharp, dragging sensation on and off on my left ovary, followed by a dark plum like bleed (tmi I know... ) The bleeding stops and starts.
> The ectopic pregnancy can occur in 1 out of a 100 pregnant women. My body is dealing with the ectopic pregnancy naturally so no medication is needed. There is a slightly higher risk of ectopic in the future so when I'm next pregnant I need an early scan. The nurses were all very positive about my future of having a baby and spoke of many ectopic pregnancies that go on to have a lot of beautiful children.
> 
> I hope no one in this thread has to go through the same thing and I wish you all the luck and love in the world for your beautiful Bubba's to come.
> 
> This just wasn't quite my time, little chap set up camp in the wrong area... (must have my sense of direction ;). Love and baby dust to you all <3

So sorry you're having to go though this. 
Sounds like you're remaining positive though which is good. :thumbup:
I wish you lots of luck and positive vibes for your future pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMohr

Kestersed said:


> I'm sorry ladies, I'm out.... My pregnancy was ectopic sadly. Diagnosed at 5 weeks.
> Incase I freak any ladies out with this message my symptoms were:
> Sharp, dragging sensation on and off on my left ovary, followed by a dark plum like bleed (tmi I know... ) The bleeding stops and starts.
> The ectopic pregnancy can occur in 1 out of a 100 pregnant women. My body is dealing with the ectopic pregnancy naturally so no medication is needed. There is a slightly higher risk of ectopic in the future so when I'm next pregnant I need an early scan. The nurses were all very positive about my future of having a baby and spoke of many ectopic pregnancies that go on to have a lot of beautiful children.
> 
> I hope no one in this thread has to go through the same thing and I wish you all the luck and love in the world for your beautiful Bubba's to come.
> 
> This just wasn't quite my time, little chap set up camp in the wrong area... (must have my sense of direction ;). Love and baby dust to you all <3

I'm sorry about your ectopic hun :hugs:

I'm walking talking proof that it's more common than not to have a normal pregnancy after an ectopic. This is my first pregnancy after my ectopic and it was confirmed on Friday that it's in my uterus. 

Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## MrsMohr

Lownthwaite: I have had cramps since I got my BFP lol!

PS: I'm waiting for you on chatzy!


----------



## Lostunicorn

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys.......I have my first appointment on wed but I am not expecting much at all.....I don't think they even take bloods! I think height/weight/leaflets etc and give you a date to see a midwife I think but not sure? Anyone who has had their first appointment in the uk know if that is right??

I'm down south and that sums it up perfectly, all the form filling and blood tests are with midwife or nurse on or after your booking appointment. The Dr will put patient pregnant:happydance: on your notes, talk about health during pregnancy and folic acid and tell you when to book your midwife appointment. 

Sbmack and crazae4u, we had been avoiding dtd (1st tri nerves) but everything was fine :happydance: just some very slight peach spotting. I have a graze down there (can't remember the proper name) from having Jellybean so a little spotting is normal if the scab gets knocked. Still kept me up till 1am though! 




Kestersed said:


> I'm sorry ladies, I'm out.... My pregnancy was ectopic sadly. Diagnosed at 5 weeks.
> Incase I freak any ladies out with this message my symptoms were:
> Sharp, dragging sensation on and off on my left ovary, followed by a dark plum like bleed (tmi I know... ) The bleeding stops and starts.
> The ectopic pregnancy can occur in 1 out of a 100 pregnant women. My body is dealing with the ectopic pregnancy naturally so no medication is needed. There is a slightly higher risk of ectopic in the future so when I'm next pregnant I need an early scan. The nurses were all very positive about my future of having a baby and spoke of many ectopic pregnancies that go on to have a lot of beautiful children.
> 
> I hope no one in this thread has to go through the same thing and I wish you all the luck and love in the world for your beautiful Bubba's to come.
> 
> This just wasn't quite my time, little chap set up camp in the wrong area... (must have my sense of direction ;). Love and baby dust to you all <3

So sorry for your loss, thank you for posting the syptoms and sending :dust: that you fall again soon. Keep us updated xxxx

Sbmack, Hollie87, Lownthwaite and MrsMohr: Cramps are horrid!!!! Really don't remember them being this bad, maybe it's just the rose tinted glasses though!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome to all of the new ladies! :wave:

Finally got my blood work results back. HCG levels at 5 weeks were 14,002! :happydance:
I wish that they had tested progesterone as well, but unfortunately they didn't. Oh well, it's good to know that at least my HCG levels were great!


----------



## Lostunicorn

:happydance:Kalonkiki:happydance:


----------



## callmemaybbby

I went to the doctor today and had my first ultrasound! I saw the little heartbeat, it was beautiful! My EDD is now September 28th as I measured 7 weeks. So I may have to leave this board :(


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, you don't have to leave us!
Especially if this is your first baby, most first time moms give birth about a week after their due date. You still have very high chances of giving birth in October, so feel free to stay with us hun. :D


----------



## tx614

KalonKiki said:


> Welcome to all of the new ladies! :wave:
> 
> Finally got my blood work results back. HCG levels at 5 weeks were 14,002! :happydance:
> I wish that they had tested progesterone as well, but unfortunately they didn't. Oh well, it's good to know that at least my HCG levels were great!

Did you just ask your doc to test your blood levels early or does your doc just do that? My doc won't take me till my 8 week apt. :growlmad:


----------



## Sheffie

callmemaybbby said:


> I went to the doctor today and had my first ultrasound! I saw the little heartbeat, it was beautiful! My EDD is now September 28th as I measured 7 weeks. So I may have to leave this board :(

No need to leave! I'm sure those who have an EDD within the first week of Oct may not make it that far and those in late September may have cozy babies that don't want to come out yet ;) You're close enough!


----------



## KalonKiki

tx614 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all of the new ladies! :wave:
> 
> Finally got my blood work results back. HCG levels at 5 weeks were 14,002! :happydance:
> I wish that they had tested progesterone as well, but unfortunately they didn't. Oh well, it's good to know that at least my HCG levels were great!
> 
> Did you just ask your doc to test your blood levels early or does your doc just do that? My doc won't take me till my 8 week apt. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Mine probably wouldn't have done it until my 8 week appointment either, but I went to Quest Diagnostics anyway (had to get an order from my OB's practice).


----------



## VGibs

This thread is moving way too fast for me...I think I am going to gracefully bow out. I wish luck to everyone here. And always keep in mind, that not everything that Google spits out is truth.


----------



## goddess25

I check in daily but thinking about that too vgibs...I can't keep up.


----------



## Sbmack

Kestersed said:


> I'm sorry ladies, I'm out.... My pregnancy was ectopic sadly. Diagnosed at 5 weeks.
> Incase I freak any ladies out with this message my symptoms were:
> Sharp, dragging sensation on and off on my left ovary, followed by a dark plum like bleed (tmi I know... ) The bleeding stops and starts.
> The ectopic pregnancy can occur in 1 out of a 100 pregnant women. My body is dealing with the ectopic pregnancy naturally so no medication is needed. There is a slightly higher risk of ectopic in the future so when I'm next pregnant I need an early scan. The nurses were all very positive about my future of having a baby and spoke of many ectopic pregnancies that go on to have a lot of beautiful children.
> 
> I hope no one in this thread has to go through the same thing and I wish you all the luck and love in the world for your beautiful Bubba's to come.
> 
> 
> 
> This just wasn't quite my time, little chap set up camp in the wrong area... (must have my sense of direction ;). Love and baby dust to you all <3

So sorry about the ectopic. You have a great outlook...should help you get that BFP quickly. :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

callmemaybbby said:


> I went to the doctor today and had my first ultrasound! I saw the little heartbeat, it was beautiful! My EDD is now September 28th as I measured 7 weeks. So I may have to leave this board :(

How exciting to hear the heartbeat! No need to leave.


----------



## Mummabee

Kestersed said:


> I'm sorry ladies, I'm out.... My pregnancy was ectopic sadly. Diagnosed at 5 weeks.
> Incase I freak any ladies out with this message my symptoms were:
> Sharp, dragging sensation on and off on my left ovary, followed by a dark plum like bleed (tmi I know... ) The bleeding stops and starts.
> The ectopic pregnancy can occur in 1 out of a 100 pregnant women. My body is dealing with the ectopic pregnancy naturally so no medication is needed. There is a slightly higher risk of ectopic in the future so when I'm next pregnant I need an early scan. The nurses were all very positive about my future of having a baby and spoke of many ectopic pregnancies that go on to have a lot of beautiful children.
> 
> I hope no one in this thread has to go through the same thing and I wish you all the luck and love in the world for your beautiful Bubba's to come.
> 
> This just wasn't quite my time, little chap set up camp in the wrong area... (must have my sense of direction ;). Love and baby dust to you all <3

I'm so sorry kestersed :hugs: :cry: good luck with your next cycle, my sister went through, it's so sad but thankfully true that you do go on and have many beautiful bubs after.. She has 2 little munchkins now :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Lindss

SO sorry about your etopic kester....:cry: Thinking of you! xx

I am hating this waking up at 430 am business....ugh.....hope that goes away!!
I have my first midwife appt this afternoon.....so so excited!!!


----------



## MrsMohr

Lindss said:


> SO sorry about your etopic kester....:cry: Thinking of you! xx
> 
> I am hating this waking up at 430 am business....ugh.....hope that goes away!!
> I have my first midwife appt this afternoon.....so so excited!!!

Lindss: I'm right here with you...wide awake...every morning at 5:30am..boo!


----------



## MrsMohr

KalonKiki said:


> Welcome to all of the new ladies! :wave:
> 
> Finally got my blood work results back. HCG levels at 5 weeks were 14,002! :happydance:
> I wish that they had tested progesterone as well, but unfortunately they didn't. Oh well, it's good to know that at least my HCG levels were great!

woooo hoooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: awesome number kalon!


----------



## Lindss

MrsMohr said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> SO sorry about your etopic kester....:cry: Thinking of you! xx
> 
> I am hating this waking up at 430 am business....ugh.....hope that goes away!!
> I have my first midwife appt this afternoon.....so so excited!!!
> 
> Lindss: I'm right here with you...wide awake...every morning at 5:30am..boo!Click to expand...

Worst ever!! Now my kids are starting to realize how early I'm getting up, and this am...5:30 they both came down stairs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## callmemaybbby

We've now told all of our family and friends about the baby :) So exciting!


----------



## liz0012

callmemaybbby said:


> We've now told all of our family and friends about the baby :) So exciting!

Did the doc.measure and say you were ahead of schedule or did he go off your last period? Did you hear the heart beat with doppler or just ultra sound?


----------



## lady1985

hey :hi:

I'm cautiously joining you, my edd is 13 October. I found out I was preg last Saturday with a very strong bfp line on clear blue. :happydance::cloud9:

No feeling many symptoms...huge bbs, not so sore today though and tired.

I'm booked for my 1st scan 28th February, can't wait! Really hoping this one sticks xx


----------



## hollie87

lady1985 said:


> hey :hi:
> 
> I'm cautiously joining you, my edd is 13 October. I found out I was preg last Saturday with a very strong bfp line on clear blue. :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> No feeling many symptoms...huge bbs, not so sore today though and tired.
> 
> I'm booked for my 1st scan 28th February, can't wait! Really hoping this one sticks xx

Congratulations! I'm due 12th going off lmp. The 28th isn't far away at all, exciting!


----------



## lady1985

hollie87 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> hey :hi:
> 
> I'm cautiously joining you, my edd is 13 October. I found out I was preg last Saturday with a very strong bfp line on clear blue. :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> No feeling many symptoms...huge bbs, not so sore today though and tired.
> 
> I'm booked for my 1st scan 28th February, can't wait! Really hoping this one sticks xx
> 
> Congratulations! I'm due 12th going off lmp. The 28th isn't far away at all, exciting!Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm going off lmp too. 28th can't come soon enough!:happydance:

This is my 1st pregnancy so I'm not really sure what to expect. I spent 2 years learning about ttc cause it took so long, but I just realised I don't know much about this side of the fence :dohh::blush:


----------



## hollie87

lady1985 said:


> hollie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> hey :hi:
> 
> I'm cautiously joining you, my edd is 13 October. I found out I was preg last Saturday with a very strong bfp line on clear blue. :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> No feeling many symptoms...huge bbs, not so sore today though and tired.
> 
> I'm booked for my 1st scan 28th February, can't wait! Really hoping this one sticks xx
> 
> Congratulations! I'm due 12th going off lmp. The 28th isn't far away at all, exciting!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'm going off lmp too. 28th can't come soon enough!:happydance:
> 
> This is my 1st pregnancy so I'm not really sure what to expect. I spent 2 years learning about ttc cause it took so long, but I just realised I don't know much about this side of the fence :dohh::blush:Click to expand...

Ahh you will be fine :) Lots of lovely ladies on here if you need any advice :)


----------



## ZombieKitten

:hi:

Hiya Ladies!!

May I join the group?? Just got my :bfp: the other night and I'm guessing I'm due on October 14th! I go for a scan next week to get a more accurate reading! So excited!! :happydance:


----------



## SlimBrit

Kestersed said:


> I'm sorry ladies, I'm out.... My pregnancy was ectopic sadly. Diagnosed at 5 weeks.
> Incase I freak any ladies out with this message my symptoms were:
> Sharp, dragging sensation on and off on my left ovary, followed by a dark plum like bleed (tmi I know... ) The bleeding stops and starts.
> The ectopic pregnancy can occur in 1 out of a 100 pregnant women. My body is dealing with the ectopic pregnancy naturally so no medication is needed. There is a slightly higher risk of ectopic in the future so when I'm next pregnant I need an early scan. The nurses were all very positive about my future of having a baby and spoke of many ectopic pregnancies that go on to have a lot of beautiful children.
> 
> I hope no one in this thread has to go through the same thing and I wish you all the luck and love in the world for your beautiful Bubba's to come.
> 
> This just wasn't quite my time, little chap set up camp in the wrong area... (must have my sense of direction ;). Love and baby dust to you all <3



:hugs: Kestersed, we will miss you. I admire your amazingly positive spirit, and I know that because of it, we'll be seeing you again very soon. I definitely want to know when you get your little ray of sunshine again! I pray that you remain at peace until your rainbow comes and you get to take them home. We have nothing but love here for you. :hugs2:


----------



## KalonKiki

Kestersed: I'm so sorry about the ectopic honey. You have a wonderfully positive outlook and I hope that you'll be able to conceive your rainbow baby that you will be able to hold in your arms and take home with you soon. Best of luck darling, we all love you here. :hugs:

Welcome ZombieKitten! :wave:
Congrats on your :bfp: for baby #2! Are you hoping for a boy this time or are you team :yellow:? :flower:


----------



## Girly922

lady1985 said:


> hey :hi:
> 
> I'm cautiously joining you, my edd is 13 October. I found out I was preg last Saturday with a very strong bfp line on clear blue. :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> No feeling many symptoms...huge bbs, not so sore today though and tired.
> 
> I'm booked for my 1st scan 28th February, can't wait! Really hoping this one sticks xx

Glad to see you over here lady!! :happydance:

I booked my first scan today, 9th march!! I'm so excited. I'm already feeling more positive about this one. 

Today I've had the really (TMI) wet feeling. I know it's the mucus plug forming but every time I've felt it I've rushed to the loo in case it was AF. :dohh:


----------



## ZombieKitten

KalonKiki said:


> Welcome ZombieKitten! :wave:
> Congrats on your :bfp: for baby #2! Are you hoping for a boy this time or are you team :yellow:? :flower:

DH and I really want a boy this time, but I have a feeling we'll be having another girl. Either way, I can't wait! As far as family is concerned though, we'll be team :yellow: however I wont be telling them the news until I can no longer hide my bump :winkwink:


----------



## lady1985

ZombieKitten said:


> :hi:
> 
> Hiya Ladies!!
> 
> May I join the group?? Just got my :bfp: the other night and I'm guessing I'm due on October 14th! I go for a scan next week to get a more accurate reading! So excited!! :happydance:

Hey :hi:

Welcome! We are very close in timing! I'm going for a scan 2 weeks Thursday :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

Haha, yeah I also have the feeling that DF and I are having a girl, but it could just be because we really want a girl. :blush:
Of course we'd be happy with a boy too. This is our first, so we're not too fussy. :)


----------



## lady1985

Girly922 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> hey :hi:
> 
> I'm cautiously joining you, my edd is 13 October. I found out I was preg last Saturday with a very strong bfp line on clear blue. :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> No feeling many symptoms...huge bbs, not so sore today though and tired.
> 
> I'm booked for my 1st scan 28th February, can't wait! Really hoping this one sticks xx
> 
> Glad to see you over here lady!! :happydance:
> 
> I booked my first scan today, 9th march!! I'm so excited. I'm already feeling more positive about this one.
> 
> Today I've had the really (TMI) wet feeling. I know it's the mucus plug forming but every time I've felt it I've rushed to the loo in case it was AF. :dohh:Click to expand...

Hey hun!:hugs:

I know I'm kinda scared to be here lol:blush:

I'm feeling diff too. I know the feeling of going to the loo expecting af may have arrived! What are the symptoms of the mucus plug forming? :blush:

I don't know about you but I usually check my cervix while ttc, I'm not checking anymore
but I did earlier and mine is still there...not squishy and high like most people say in early preg, or am I wrong?:shrug:


----------



## KalonKiki

Don't worry, cervix position and whatnot is different for every pregnant (and nonpregnant) woman and cannot be used to diagnose pregnancy. I'm sure everything is fine. :)


----------



## Girly922

Me too! But definitely feeling better about this one so far. 

The only symptom I know of is a LOT of EWCM or clear CM. To the point that you can feel TMI 'gushes' making you think AF has made an appearance. Lots of sites online say that the mucus plug doesn't form until 7 weeks but I've read a lot of ladies on here getting the same symptoms right around when AF would've been due. 

Not sure about checking your cervix as I've never done it. But I know they don't recommend you doing it once you're pregnant because of the transfer of bacteria. Especially before the mucus plug has formed.


----------



## ZombieKitten

lady1985 said:


> Welcome! We are very close in timing! I'm going for a scan 2 weeks Thursday :thumbup:

How exciting!! We may be even closer because I my cycles were all messed up so I'm not 100% sure when exactly I got pregnant! I go for a scan next Wednesday so I'll keep you updated!! 



KalonKiki said:


> Haha, yeah I also have the feeling that DF and I are having a girl, but it could just be because we really want a girl. :blush:
> Of course we'd be happy with a boy too. This is our first, so we're not too fussy. :)

I wanted a girl for my first too! I got lucky, she's a very happy one! A lot of people say girls are much more fun to clothes shop for, but I dunno... I'm excited thinking about buying little boy stuff :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Both boys and girls have their pros and cons, but DF and I wanted a girl first for whatever reason. It's weird because a couple of years ago I really wanted to have a boy first, but now a girl actually sounds perfect. Of course I would really like at least one of each gender.

My cycles were messed up for November (3 days early) and December (12 days late) so that's how I ended up pregnant in January, haha. We only DTD about 4 or 5 times for the whole month, so there are only so many opportunities that I could have conceived. My guess is that I O'd on the 16th or 17th of last month and the day we DTD was the 14th (I remember because I thought that I was going to O on the 10th or 11th). It just seems like the most likely conception date out of all of them to me because the first two or three times we pulled out and the last time it was towards the end of the month, a few days before my :bfp:


----------



## ZombieKitten

DH and I were determined to catch the eggy and we :sex: pretty much every day or every other day. I think we may have conceived on Jan 21st because looking back at my chart I did have some EWCM that day, but since I still nurse my LO it's just so hard to really keep track of anything. I was trying to temp and chart but my temps were just all over the place. I had a :bfn: on Jan 28th, so I'm guessing that it was probably too early to test and I was about 7dpo or so. But the :bfp: I got Sunday night was VERY positive! I'm so excited for my scan next Wendesday!! Ahh this next week is gonna go by SO slow! Luckily I have you ladies to keep me busy <3 :hugs:


----------



## lady1985

I won't be checking cp, I think I just did it out of habit! 

Thanks ladies for your help!

Its just such a nerve racking time but I hope so much for the best and feel really positive.

@zombiekitten let us know how it goes with your scan! 

We are routing for a girl but either we will be over the moon with!


----------



## callmemaybbby

liz0012 said:


> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> We've now told all of our family and friends about the baby :) So exciting!
> 
> Did the doc.measure and say you were ahead of schedule or did he go off your last period? Did you hear the heart beat with doppler or just ultra sound?Click to expand...

The baby measured ahead of schedule, not off of my period. We heard the heart beat with an ultrasound.


----------



## lady1985

callmemaybbby said:


> liz0012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> We've now told all of our family and friends about the baby :) So exciting!
> 
> Did the doc.measure and say you were ahead of schedule or did he go off your last period? Did you hear the heart beat with doppler or just ultra sound?Click to expand...
> 
> The baby measured ahead of schedule, not off of my period. We heard the heart beat with an ultrasound.Click to expand...

Wow exciting!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## callmemaybbby

lady1985 said:


> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liz0012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> We've now told all of our family and friends about the baby :) So exciting!
> 
> Did the doc.measure and say you were ahead of schedule or did he go off your last period? Did you hear the heart beat with doppler or just ultra sound?Click to expand...
> 
> The baby measured ahead of schedule, not off of my period. We heard the heart beat with an ultrasound.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow exciting!! Congrats :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! I am still so worried all the time, but I am a natural worrier :blush:


----------



## lady1985

I think its normal to worry, its not gonna stop even after baby is born, its a lifetime of worrying!


----------



## ZombieKitten

callmemaybbby said:


> Thanks! I am still so worried all the time, but I am a natural worrier :blush:

Congrats!! And don't feel embarrassed, it's normal to be a little worried. Pregnancy is a HUGE DEAL! I get angry when I see people who are just so careless because they just assume everything will be fine. Obviously you don't want to over-stress, but being a bit concerned is a GOOD thing :)! It means you'll always take precaution when necessary :flower: :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

I think worrying comes with the territory of motherhood. It's good to worry every now and then, it means that you care and you want to protect your baby. :)

Congrats on the scan! I hope that I'll have a scan during my 8 week appointment. :blush:

Well I'm glad that you did catch that eggy this month, ZombieKitten! We were planning on WTT until after our wedding which we planned for in September, and even though it came as quite a shock because we weren't expecting to be pregnant we still feel incredibly blessed and we believe that it was simply just meant to happen. Sure we have to change our wedding plans now, but it'll all be worth it to have this baby in our lives. ^_^


----------



## callmemaybbby

ZombieKitten said:


> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am still so worried all the time, but I am a natural worrier :blush:
> 
> Congrats!! And don't feel embarrassed, it's normal to be a little worried. Pregnancy is a HUGE DEAL! I get angry when I see people who are just so careless because they just assume everything will be fine. Obviously you don't want to over-stress, but being a bit concerned is a GOOD thing :)! It means you'll always take precaution when necessary :flower: :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too! I have a friend that still sips alcohol, is around chemicals while cleaning houses all day, and her toddler is ALWAYS sick. I can't stand it! I understand being easygoing, but that doesn't mean you have to be careless!


----------



## SisterRose

I'm a worrier too. I've just cancelled my keep fit course because I found out we're expecting again andim worried about jumping around, it was quite intense. Then I microwaved my first lot of sandwich meat for tomorrows sandwiches :blush: 

I'm terrified of something bad happening, but I was with my last pregnancy. I didn't even believe it was going to happen until she was born and in my arms. Now I just worry about a load of other stuff with her :haha: the joys of being a mummy! 

X


----------



## Lindss

So I just got back from my first apt with my midwife!! I LOVE her!! She says everything looks great, and that it was total BS that when the walkin clinic gave me an ultrasound early last week, they wouldent let me see the screen, and theyre notes didnt even date the pregnancy. So I get a private scan at a different place at 8 am tomorow am!! I will get to actually see the baby!! I am soooooo excited!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Starting to feel very very real now!!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, yay on the new scan tomorrow, Lindss! :hugs:
And that is total BS that they didn't date it or let you see the baby. Bad walk-in clinic!


----------



## callmemaybbby

Lindss said:


> So I just got back from my first apt with my midwife!! I LOVE her!! She says everything looks great, and that it was total BS that when the walkin clinic gave me an ultrasound early last week, they wouldent let me see the screen, and theyre notes didnt even date the pregnancy. So I get a private scan at a different place at 8 am tomorow am!! I will get to actually see the baby!! I am soooooo excited!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Starting to feel very very real now!!!!

Woo hoo :happydance: So exciting!


----------



## ZombieKitten

KalonKiki said:


> Well I'm glad that you did catch that eggy this month, ZombieKitten! We were planning on WTT until after our wedding which we planned for in September, and even though it came as quite a shock because we weren't expecting to be pregnant we still feel incredibly blessed and we believe that it was simply just meant to happen. Sure we have to change our wedding plans now, but it'll all be worth it to have this baby in our lives. ^_^

Don't cancel your September wedding! You will have such a lovely bump by then! There is always so many dress alterations that can be made. I bet you will look so stunning!! 



Lindss said:


> So I just got back from my first apt with my midwife!! I LOVE her!! She says everything looks great, and that it was total BS that when the walkin clinic gave me an ultrasound early last week, they wouldent let me see the screen, and theyre notes didnt even date the pregnancy. So I get a private scan at a different place at 8 am tomorow am!! I will get to actually see the baby!! I am soooooo excited!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Starting to feel very very real now!!!!

Congrats Lindss!! I'm sorry you had to put up with the BS at the walkin clinic. They should have never hid the screen from you like that! Good luck tomorrow though! Keep us updated! :thumbup:


----------



## Lindss

Thanks ladies!!! I am super excited for tomorow am's scan!! I will update once I get home for sure!! xxx


----------



## lady1985

I'm really worried...my bbs seem not to be sore any more...I feel like: crying.....


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, I already did cancel my September wedding. I didn't want to walk down the aisle at 8.5 months pregnant being huge and hot and uncomfortable (the weather will still be hot that time of year here). I just thought it was best to wait until after the baby was born, and with the dress that I got there is no possible way that we could get it to fit that late in pregnancy no matter what alterations we tried.


----------



## liz0012

hey girls! I was so scared this morning. I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was brown discharge. I called the dr. and went and got my levels read and at 6 1/2 weeks they were 13, 421. Good numbers??? Anyone else have brown discharge? I am wondering if it's still from implantation since this is the first time it's happened?


----------



## Maze

Hey ladies.

Congratulations to all the new BFPs over the last few days! I have added you to the list. 

So sorry to Kestersed, you'll definitely be in my thoughts. :hugs:

I have been super sick, can barely keep down soda crackers...it's been a bit of a mess, sometimes literally! But I miss my fellow mamas!:cry:


----------



## Girly922

Maze said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Congratulations to all the new BFPs over the last few days! I have added you to the list.
> 
> So sorry to Kestersed, you'll definitely be in my thoughts. :hugs:
> 
> I have been super sick, can barely keep down soda crackers...it's been a bit of a mess, sometimes literally! But I miss my fellow mamas!:cry:

Thank you!! Really hope you start bettering a bit more human soon :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

liz0012 said:


> hey girls! I was so scared this morning. I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was brown discharge. I called the dr. and went and got my levels read and at 6 1/2 weeks they were 13, 421. Good numbers??? Anyone else have brown discharge? I am wondering if it's still from implantation since this is the first time it's happened?

I've heard brown discharge can be quite common. It's okay as long as its not bright red and accompanied with sharp pains. I think it's normally from implantation or if your cervix has become irritated at any point. I know several women get some spotting after BDing in the early weeks as the cervix is so soft.


----------



## lady1985

Can anyone help over here?

Does anyone with sore bbs find they come and go? Tonight I don't feel them....soon worried...!


----------



## Girly922

Mine arent anywhere as sore as they are before AF and they don't seem to be sore all of the time. Like right now I can prod them quite hard without feeling too much discomfort and other times it's too painful to even take my bra off.

Try not to worry too much. Symptoms fluctuate a lot! :thumbup:


----------



## ZombieKitten

lady1985 said:


> I'm really worried...my bbs seem not to be sore any more...I feel like: crying.....

I wouldn't be worried at all. I'm sure by now your body is just adapting to the hormones, either that or the soreness is still there your just grew a tolerance to it so you don't really notice it anymore :hugs: Don't stress though!



KalonKiki said:


> Well, I already did cancel my September wedding. I didn't want to walk down the aisle at 8.5 months pregnant being huge and hot and uncomfortable (the weather will still be hot that time of year here). I just thought it was best to wait until after the baby was born, and with the dress that I got there is no possible way that we could get it to fit that late in pregnancy no matter what alterations we tried.

Good point. I'm not too sure I would be feeling like being the center of attention at 8.5 months pregnant either! I didn't even think about how stressful wedding planning can be. I think it's great that you guys have the wedding after, that way the LO can be included <3 :hugs:



liz0012 said:


> hey girls! I was so scared this morning. I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was brown discharge. I called the dr. and went and got my levels read and at 6 1/2 weeks they were 13, 421. Good numbers??? Anyone else have brown discharge? I am wondering if it's still from implantation since this is the first time it's happened?

No brown discharge here, but when I was pregnant with my daughter I had some around that time and when I called my doctor they told me not to worry because it could just be the placenta attaching. Everything was back to normal after a couple days and I had a very healthy pregnancy and a very healthy baby girl! :hugs: don't stress :flower:


----------



## Lindss

Liz I still have brown sometimes when I wipe, but like u my numbers are good, and midwife today said its totally normal!


----------



## callmemaybbby

liz0012 said:


> hey girls! I was so scared this morning. I went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was brown discharge. I called the dr. and went and got my levels read and at 6 1/2 weeks they were 13, 421. Good numbers??? Anyone else have brown discharge? I am wondering if it's still from implantation since this is the first time it's happened?

I've had a few instances of brown or pink discharge, my NP said not to worry because it is so so common.


----------



## POSD17

So tired ladies sorry I havent been able to update recently! between being pregnant and real estate I am exhausted! Still waiting to find out the HCG from my test on Friday last week, but the dr called today and said the progesterone is increasing just like it is supposed to. So one day it was 8.2 two days later it was 9.6 and now who knows! Anyone else know their progesterone levels? Welcome to all the new BFP!! Its very exciting and we are happy to have you all here!! I too wish I could tell everyone and scream it from the rooftops, who doesnt, but everyone keeps saying wait 3 months before you spill the beans! Anyone else having a hard time waiting these three months to tell everyone?!? So difficult!!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

We thought that it would be sweet to have LO there with us as well. It just seems like the best option, and a June wedding next year sounds nice, or we could still do September again next year if we didn't really have time to plan and get everything ready before June. :D

Spotting is a very common symptom and is perfectly normal unless it is bright red or accompanied by sharp pains and there is a lot more than just spotting. So anyone spotting, no need to worry. :hugs:

My sore BBs tend to be really off and on. Sometimes they're sore, sometimes not, and sometimes it's just the nips that are sore. I think it's normal for that to happen, so don't worry if your boobs aren't aching. :hugs:

I'm sorry you've been so sick Maze. I really hope you start feeling better soon and can get down more than just soda crackers. On the bright side it's a good sign that your bean is sticking. :hugs:

Hehe, we told everyone already Mama Lion. I know that they say to wait until 12 weeks, but I was too excited and I didn't really see much of a point in keeping it a secret. I know people do for just in case there are complications, but I'm pretty confident that I won't have any, and god forbid even if I did I would want the support of my family and friends. I know it's super hard to keep it a secret, I'm sure I would have died by 12 weeks if I had!


----------



## ZombieKitten

YES!! I want to tell everyone!! My mom calls me twice a day everyday (that's just how she is) and EVERYTIME she calls I just wanna say something. But I can't just yet. DH always makes jokes in the background but luckily she never hears him. Once I hit the week 14 I'll tell immediate family and just let it work its way around by itself. I figure whoever doesn't know will find out when they see my huge bump in the summer time


----------



## POSD17

Hahaha I completely understand how you feel KalonKiKi it is extremely hard not to say anything but I agree with you it is nice to have the support either way! But everyone being superstitous makes me superstitous so I have tried to contain it as best I can! With my luck Id tell everyone and then I dont even want to finish that sentence..... Hahah Zombiekitten my mom is the same way, she writes and calls me all day long! Your doing the right thing waiting, cause I only told my Mom and Dad, and the first thing my mom does is call my 2 Aunts and tells them and then goes to work and tells everyone at her work! Im like mom you cant do that!!! I cant tell everyone yet it is wayyyy too early! She was just so excited so couldnt contain herself, it will be her first grandbaby :) Cant wait to fill everyone else in though, the rest of my very large family, my fiances family, and all my friends and coworkers its going to be such a relief to finally let them all know! Cant wait, will also be a relief to feel like I passed the main period when something could happen :) So hard to keep this wonderful secret!


----------



## ZombieKitten

My moms the same way! First thing she does is call my Aunt and cousins... and I'm not even that close with them so it's kind of awkward for me haha. I think my mom will be a little upset that I wait so long to tell her but I'm sure she'll understand why. I'll just have to make sure that I tell her before anyone else in my family or she'll go crazy! :haha:


----------



## liz0012

POSD17 said:


> So tired ladies sorry I havent been able to update recently! between being pregnant and real estate I am exhausted! Still waiting to find out the HCG from my test on Friday last week, but the dr called today and said the progesterone is increasing just like it is supposed to. So one day it was 8.2 two days later it was 9.6 and now who knows! Anyone else know their progesterone levels? Welcome to all the new BFP!! Its very exciting and we are happy to have you all here!! I too wish I could tell everyone and scream it from the rooftops, who doesnt, but everyone keeps saying wait 3 months before you spill the beans! Anyone else having a hard time waiting these three months to tell everyone?!? So difficult!!!!

mine was 17 at 9 dpo and 31.43 at 11 dpo. I have not had it read since and I am 6 1/2 weeks. you can take supplements for it. did you ask your ob about that?


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks everyone for all the reassurance that spotting is ok. I had some light pink/brownish spotting today and although I'm not freaking out it is a bit disconcerting. It's good to hear its pretty common. I had my first dr. appt. and bloodwork on Friday and the results were normal so that eases my mind.


----------



## Junebugs

Delete


----------



## POSD17

liz0012 said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> So tired ladies sorry I havent been able to update recently! between being pregnant and real estate I am exhausted! Still waiting to find out the HCG from my test on Friday last week, but the dr called today and said the progesterone is increasing just like it is supposed to. So one day it was 8.2 two days later it was 9.6 and now who knows! Anyone else know their progesterone levels? Welcome to all the new BFP!! Its very exciting and we are happy to have you all here!! I too wish I could tell everyone and scream it from the rooftops, who doesnt, but everyone keeps saying wait 3 months before you spill the beans! Anyone else having a hard time waiting these three months to tell everyone?!? So difficult!!!!
> 
> mine was 17 at 9 dpo and 31.43 at 11 dpo. I have not had it read since and I am 6 1/2 weeks. you can take supplements for it. did you ask your ob about that?Click to expand...

Yes thats why she had me go in for a 2nd blood test, but she thinks they are increasing fast enought that I might not need supplements. I am worried about it though cause I know it is low, I think its because I didnt get my period for 3 months before it, so I think theyve just been low in general. I was thinking maybe I could atleast get the cream that is supposed to raise your progesterone just incase I dont get on supplements? Not sure if these even work well as my Dr said they really dont. I would either need to take pills, shots, or vaginal inserts? all of which sound not too pleasant, but I would def do whatever it takes to make this baby have a better chance of being carried to term. I guess we will see I am going to call her tomorrow and will update when I hear from her.


----------



## goddess25

Sbmack I have just been bleeding for almost a week and it seems to have stopped for now and it seems to be ok.


----------



## goddess25

Maze I sympathise..I am 6+2 today and nausea kicked in yesterday. I forgot what this was like. not vomiting yet but its just around the corner.


----------



## KalonKiki

Your doc is right, the progesterone creams don't work. I would personally go with the shot, but that's because the thought of vaginal inserts makes me uncomfortable and I know you said that you have a hard time swallowing pills. I'm sure you won't need a supplement though, I've heard that anything over a 9 is good and your levels seem to be increasing just fine. Everyone has different levels of hormones that their bodies produce. :hugs:

I've also been feeling nauseous the past couple of days (I've been throwing up a little in my mouth every once in a while and I've been burping like crazy, sorry I know TMI).
I get the feeling that I'm also going to be worshiping the porcelain god soon. I'm only a day behind you, goddess25.


----------



## liz0012

POSD17 said:


> liz0012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> So tired ladies sorry I havent been able to update recently! between being pregnant and real estate I am exhausted! Still waiting to find out the HCG from my test on Friday last week, but the dr called today and said the progesterone is increasing just like it is supposed to. So one day it was 8.2 two days later it was 9.6 and now who knows! Anyone else know their progesterone levels? Welcome to all the new BFP!! Its very exciting and we are happy to have you all here!! I too wish I could tell everyone and scream it from the rooftops, who doesnt, but everyone keeps saying wait 3 months before you spill the beans! Anyone else having a hard time waiting these three months to tell everyone?!? So difficult!!!!
> 
> mine was 17 at 9 dpo and 31.43 at 11 dpo. I have not had it read since and I am 6 1/2 weeks. you can take supplements for it. did you ask your ob about that?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thats why she had me go in for a 2nd blood test, but she thinks they are increasing fast enought that I might not need supplements. I am worried about it though cause I know it is low, I think its because I didnt get my period for 3 months before it, so I think theyve just been low in general. I was thinking maybe I could atleast get the cream that is supposed to raise your progesterone just incase I dont get on supplements? Not sure if these even work well as my Dr said they really dont. I would either need to take pills, shots, or vaginal inserts? all of which sound not too pleasant, but I would def do whatever it takes to make this baby have a better chance of being carried to term. I guess we will see I am going to call her tomorrow and will update when I hear from her.Click to expand...

I would wait to hear what she has to say. If anything above 9 is ok, then I wouldn't worry. I know there are things that work because the nurse asked me yesterday if I was on a supplement because mine numbers were so good. I didn't know anything about that before yesterday. I wouldn't worry though, the dr. deal with this everyday and they know better. Good luck at your appointment:)


----------



## lady1985

Thanks girls for all your support! Sore bbs are back!!:happydance::happydance:

Lol


----------



## Sbmack

goddess25 said:


> Sbmack I have just been bleeding for almost a week and it seems to have stopped for now and it seems to be ok.

I'm glad it has stopped for you! Mine is barely noticeable today. I'm hoping it's going away.


----------



## Lindss

Morning ladies!! I just got back from my ultrasound, and I got to see the baby!! And its little heart beating!!! I am so thrilled that everything looks normal, and that it has a heart!!!:happydance::happydance: Of course I cried, cuz Im a basketcase!! They changed my due date by three days to Oct 4th!!, so just need to figure out how to change my ticker!!


----------



## MirandaH

May I please join? My due date is October 18. :flower:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Lindss said:


> Morning ladies!! I just got back from my ultrasound, and I got to see the baby!! And its little heart beating!!! I am so thrilled that everything looks normal, and that it has a heart!!!:happydance::happydance: Of course I cried, cuz Im a basketcase!! They changed my due date by three days to Oct 4th!!, so just need to figure out how to change my ticker!!

Thats wonderful Lindss!! It's always fun to find out that you're further along than you thought! :hugs:



MirandaH said:


> May I please join? My due date is October 18. :flower:

:hi: Welcome Miranda!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay Lindss! Congrats on the new due date and a healthy scan! :happydance: :hugs:

Welcome MirandaH! :wave: :flower:


----------



## goddess25

Wonderful news Lindss.

sbmack - glad its slowing down. Its so scary but I am sure everything is just fine.

Welcome MirandaH - Congratulations.


----------



## Sheffie

MirandaH said:


> May I please join? My due date is October 18. :flower:

Welcome! I'm due the 17th so we're right about the same place :)



Lindss said:


> Morning ladies!! I just got back from my ultrasound, and I got to see the baby!! And its little heart beating!!! I am so thrilled that everything looks normal, and that it has a heart!!!:happydance::happydance: Of course I cried, cuz Im a basketcase!! They changed my due date by three days to Oct 4th!!, so just need to figure out how to change my ticker!!

Yay! Congrats :) so awesome to get to hear a little heartbeat!

Afm, I just had my first OB appointment. Really just took blood (which still hurts! Ow!) hoping for some good numbers in a couple of days :)


----------



## Lindss

So nausea has kicked in...ugh. I know I feel better when I eat, but there's nothing that sounds even remotely appetizing to me at all! Any other ladies having this? What are some things that you guys are eating and keeping down?


----------



## Maze

Lindss said:


> So nausea has kicked in...ugh. I know I feel better when I eat, but there's nothing that sounds even remotely appetizing to me at all! Any other ladies having this? What are some things that you guys are eating and keeping down?

I have been vomiting about 10 times a day for the last few days, and I am sure it would be more than that if I didn't fight it. It can be really hard to find stuff you want to eat during this period... sometimes you'll find your body weirdly craving high fat high calorie items to make up for what you haven't been eating. 

My suggestion is to eat things that are pretty healthy. Soup, toast, fruit slices. I find mentally knowing what you're putting into you is good for you and the baby helps with the aversion. Also, they are a bit easier coming back up than some heavier food items. 

Sip on some gingerale and make sure you have a pack of soda crackers in your purse. :hugs:


----------



## Sheffie

Sheffie said:


> Afm, I just had my first OB appointment. Really just took blood (which still hurts! Ow!) hoping for some good numbers in a couple of days :)

Oh, also, I was glad that the doc said they would def call me with the results (both hcg and progesterone) since I m/c'd last time. He said he would personally look over all my numbers and if the progesterone was below 15 he'd offer me supplements. I'm really glad that they are being very thorough this time :) I also scheduled my first u/s for March 6! I pushed it to 8 weeks so that I would for sure be able to see/hear something :cloud9:


----------



## Lindss

Maze said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> So nausea has kicked in...ugh. I know I feel better when I eat, but there's nothing that sounds even remotely appetizing to me at all! Any other ladies having this? What are some things that you guys are eating and keeping down?
> 
> I have been vomiting about 10 times a day for the last few days, and I am sure it would be more than that if I didn't fight it. It can be really hard to find stuff you want to eat during this period... sometimes you'll find your body weirdly craving high fat high calorie items to make up for what you haven't been eating.
> 
> My suggestion is to eat things that are pretty healthy. Soup, toast, fruit slices. I find mentally knowing what you're putting into you is good for you and the baby helps with the aversion. Also, they are a bit easier coming back up than some heavier food items.
> 
> Sip on some gingerale and make sure you have a pack of soda crackers in your purse. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks love! You poor thing throwing up that much :(
For me its just 2 or 3 x a day...but the sick feeling is constant. I appreciate the suggestions! Trying to get a bowl of fruit down now


----------



## SlimBrit

Hey ladies!

I am happy to report that my poor bum has healed and I can have a normal BM without passing out from the pain! :wohoo:

However, I have been having much more pains and cramps from all the GAS! My goodness, you would think I was carrying around a fart machine! I wake up every morning to a bloated stomach and spend the first hour letting it rip. And every afternoon it's the same thing! It's so embarassing. :blush: Is anyone else dealing with this? I always catch myself freaking out because I think they're uterine cramps, but then I smell something stinky and remember it's just my gas. :(


----------



## ZombieKitten

Lindss said:


> So nausea has kicked in...ugh. I know I feel better when I eat, but there's nothing that sounds even remotely appetizing to me at all! Any other ladies having this? What are some things that you guys are eating and keeping down?

YES!!! ME!!! This morning I woke up and I was SO hungry but everything my husband mentioned to eat was just no appetizing at all. In fact, after listing off a bunch of foods my body somehow convinced me that I wasn't even hungry anymore. We end up driving to Wendy's so that I could have a Chicken Caesar Snack Wrap. Not sure what it is about them that my body is craving (i think its the chicken with the lettuce?) I know it's not the healthiest of foods but it's the only thing I could stand to eat. 



SlimBrit said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am happy to report that my poor bum has healed and I can have a normal BM without passing out from the pain! :wohoo:
> 
> However, I have been having much more pains and cramps from all the GAS! My goodness, you would think I was carrying around a fart machine! I wake up every morning to a bloated stomach and spend the first hour letting it rip. And every afternoon it's the same thing! It's so embarassing. :blush: Is anyone else dealing with this? I always catch myself freaking out because I think they're uterine cramps, but then I smell something stinky and remember it's just my gas. :(

LOL!!! :haha: I WAS LIKE THIS LAST NIGHT!! I was freaking out and telling DH that I think I need to go to the emergency room because I was having pain and cramping... he suggested I go lay down and relax. I did... and when I was all alone I realized that it was just gas!! :blush: lol!! Feeling much better today!!! :blush: :haha:


----------



## Girly922

SlimBrit said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am happy to report that my poor bum has healed and I can have a normal BM without passing out from the pain! :wohoo:
> 
> However, I have been having much more pains and cramps from all the GAS! My goodness, you would think I was carrying around a fart machine! I wake up every morning to a bloated stomach and spend the first hour letting it rip. And every afternoon it's the same thing! It's so embarassing. :blush: Is anyone else dealing with this? I always catch myself freaking out because I think they're uterine cramps, but then I smell something stinky and remember it's just my gas. :(

I get this a LOT!! Luckily I drive a lot for work so no one has to smell it too much. But I have thought I was getting sharp pains in my left ovary/tube only to realise it was really bad gas! :dohh:


----------



## broodymrs

Yes i am feeling really sick but luckily not being sick. Crackers work pretty well for me


----------



## SlimBrit

ZombieKitten said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> So nausea has kicked in...ugh. I know I feel better when I eat, but there's nothing that sounds even remotely appetizing to me at all! Any other ladies having this? What are some things that you guys are eating and keeping down?
> 
> YES!!! ME!!! This morning I woke up and I was SO hungry but everything my husband mentioned to eat was just no appetizing at all. In fact, after listing off a bunch of foods my body somehow convinced me that I wasn't even hungry anymore. We end up driving to Wendy's so that I could have a Chicken Caesar Snack Wrap. Not sure what it is about them that my body is craving (i think its the chicken with the lettuce?) I know it's not the healthiest of foods but it's the only thing I could stand to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> SlimBrit said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am happy to report that my poor bum has healed and I can have a normal BM without passing out from the pain! :wohoo:
> 
> However, I have been having much more pains and cramps from all the GAS! My goodness, you would think I was carrying around a fart machine! I wake up every morning to a bloated stomach and spend the first hour letting it rip. And every afternoon it's the same thing! It's so embarassing. :blush: Is anyone else dealing with this? I always catch myself freaking out because I think they're uterine cramps, but then I smell something stinky and remember it's just my gas. :(Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!! :haha: I WAS LIKE THIS LAST NIGHT!! I was freaking out and telling DH that I think I need to go to the emergency room because I was having pain and cramping... he suggested I go lay down and relax. I did... and when I was all alone I realized that it was just gas!! :blush: lol!! Feeling much better today!!! :blush: :haha:Click to expand...


HA! We were both freaking out for nothing. :haha: How are we going to make it these next 7-8 months without going insane?!?



Girly922 said:


> SlimBrit said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am happy to report that my poor bum has healed and I can have a normal BM without passing out from the pain! :wohoo:
> 
> However, I have been having much more pains and cramps from all the GAS! My goodness, you would think I was carrying around a fart machine! I wake up every morning to a bloated stomach and spend the first hour letting it rip. And every afternoon it's the same thing! It's so embarassing. :blush: Is anyone else dealing with this? I always catch myself freaking out because I think they're uterine cramps, but then I smell something stinky and remember it's just my gas. :(
> 
> I get this a LOT!! Luckily I drive a lot for work so no one has to smell it too much. But I have thought I was getting sharp pains in my left ovary/tube only to realise it was really bad gas! :dohh:Click to expand...


I always feel so bad for the people around me! I work in an office full of cubicles crammed together and it's really easy for smells to travel. Thankfully, someone just bought some Scentsy and keeps it in our area! Thank God for Scentsy! :haha:


----------



## ZombieKitten

I think the key is to be "okay with" going insane for the next nine months :haha:


----------



## Girly922

Haha!! Did they buy it as a hint that someone's stinking the office out? Or had they already bought it?? Lol. 

I'm absolutely already suffering from pregnancy brain! And all my co-workers are noticing. They keep asking what is wrong with me at the moment because I'm just not with it at all. And my memory is atrocious. I was trying to give our admin lady directions earlier. I was like...
'you go over THAT roundabout'
'what roundabout?'
'the one with that place on it, you know the one'
'what place?'
'the place where you go to eat, you get pizza.... Oh that's right, pizza hut!!' :dohh:


----------



## KalonKiki

Ugh, don't even get me started on the gas! At least DF is polite enough to pretend that it didn't happen when I accidentally let one rip while he's in the room. I've been burping a lot more than farting though. :wacko:

I've pretty much had a sick feeling all day long as well. So far I have't thrown up (except a tiny bit in my mouth sometimes, which is gross, but at least it's not full fledged vomiting) at all though. I've also noticed a lack of appetite now, which is weird because during week 4 and most of week 5 I was starving and couldn't eat enough food, no matter what food it was.

I've noticed that grains, fruits, and dairy products seem to go down okay for me. I think the dairy only works though because my stomach is very used to dairy as I consumed a lot of dairy products pre-pregnancy. Pears, chicken, eggs, toast, yogurt, cereal, and oddly enough Spaghettio's have been easier for me to eat than most foods lately. Bland foods are the best thing that you can eat during this time period because there isn't enough flavor to trigger nausea.


----------



## Maze

Sore/Swollen Breasts [ ] Headaches [ ] Gas [ ] Nausea [ ] 
Vomiting [ ] Bloating [ ] Constipation [ ] Backaches [ ] 
Cramps [ ] Spotting [ ] Increased CM [ ] Frequent Urination [ ] 
Fatigue [ ] Vivid Dreams [ ] Cravings [ ] Food Aversion [ ] 
Emotional [ ] Insomnia [ ] Increased Appetite [ ] Increased Energy [ ] 
Heightened Sense of Smell [ ] Acne [ ] Oily Hair [ ] Dry Hair [ ] 

Just copy and paste this into your reply and put an x in the box(es) that apply to you! This way you can connect better with other members who are feeling some of the same things you are! 

I know this might be early for some of our newer members, but you can always redo the checklist in the coming weeks if your symptoms haven't had a chance to kick in yet. :)


----------



## Maze

Sore/Swollen Breasts [ x ] Headaches [ ] Gas [ x ] Nausea [ x ] 
Vomiting [ x ] Bloating [ ] Constipation [ x ] Backaches [ x ] 
Cramps [ ] Spotting [ ] Increased CM [ x ] Frequent Urination [ x ] 
Fatigue [ x ] Vivid Dreams [ x ] Cravings [ x ] Food Aversion [ x ] 
Emotional [ x ] Insomnia [ x ] Increased Appetite [ ] Increased Energy [ ] 
Heightened Sense of Smell [ x ] Acne [ x ] Oily Hair [ x ] Dry Hair [ ]


----------



## Lownthwaite

Ladies! I'm not happy!! :cry:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-appointment-systems-farce.html#post25441335

Check out my thread. 

I'm so upset about this - probably hormones but I'm feeling so crappy right now. :cry:


----------



## Girly922

Sore/Swollen Breasts [ ] Headaches [ ] Gas [x] Nausea [x] 
Vomiting [ ] Bloating [x] Constipation [ ] Backaches [x] 
Cramps [ ] Spotting [ ] Increased CM [x] Frequent Urination [x] 
Fatigue [x] Vivid Dreams [x] Cravings [ ] Food Aversion [x] 
Emotional [x] Insomnia [ ] Increased Appetite [ ] Increased Energy [ ] 
Heightened Sense of Smell [ ] Acne [ ] Oily Hair [ ] Dry Hair [ ] 

I'm getting a lot of nausea but haven't quite thrown up yet, nearly threw up over someone at work today though!! :haha:
I'm suffer with back problems anyway so that normally creates a problem during AF so why wouldn't it now?! Better with rest! 
CM - keep running to the loo scared that I'm bleeding. Nope, just tons of cm! 
Emotions are a roller coaster ride right now - screaming one minute, sobbing the next. Lol. 
The only food aversion I have is peanut butter. I usually love the stuff, right now even the thought of it makes me feel sick!!

ETA - my skin has actually cleared up since getting my bfp! And I haven't have vivid dreams for a few days now.


----------



## Lozga

Sore/Swollen Breasts [ x ] Headaches [ x ] Gas [x ] Nausea [ x ] 
Vomiting [ ] Bloating [x ] Constipation [ ] Backaches [ ] 
Cramps [ ] Spotting [ ] Increased CM [ ] Frequent Urination [ x ] 
Fatigue [x ] Vivid Dreams [ x ] Cravings [ ] Food Aversion [ ] 
Emotional [ ] Insomnia [ ] Increased Appetite [ ] Increased Energy [ ] 
Heightened Sense of Smell [ ] Acne [ ] Oily Hair [ ] Dry Hair [ ]

I dreamt last night that the baby's cot was in my parents' back garden and the baby had teeth. Apparently dreaming about babies with teeth is quite common.


----------



## KalonKiki

Sore/Swollen Breasts [x] Headaches [x] Gas [x] 

Nausea [x] Vomiting [ ] Bloating [x] 

Constipation [ ] Backaches [ x] Cramps [x] 

Spotting [ ] Increased CM [x] Frequent Urination [x] 

Fatigue [x] Vivid Dreams [x] Cravings [x] 

Food Aversion [x] Emotional [x] Insomnia [ ] 

Increased Appetite [ ] Increased Energy [ ] Heightened Sense of Smell [ ] 

Acne [x] Oily Hair [x] Dry Hair [ ]


----------



## ZombieKitten

Sore/Swollen Breasts [ ] Headaches [*X*] Gas [*X*] Nausea [*X*] 
Vomiting [ ] Bloating [*X*] Constipation [ ] Backaches [ ] 
Cramps [ ] Spotting [ ] Increased CM [ ] Frequent Urination [*X*] 
Fatigue [*X*] Vivid Dreams [*X*] Cravings [ ] Food Aversion [*X*] 
Emotional [*X*] Insomnia [*X*] Increased Appetite [ ] Increased Energy [ ] 
Heightened Sense of Smell [*X*] Acne [ ] Oily Hair [ ] Dry Hair [ ]


----------



## tx614

Sore/Swollen Breasts [x] Headaches [] Gas [x] 

Nausea [] Vomiting [ ] Bloating [x] 

Constipation [ ] Backaches [ x] Cramps [x] 

Spotting [ ] Increased CM [] Frequent Urination [x] 

Fatigue [x] Vivid Dreams [x] Cravings [x] 

Food Aversion [x] Emotional [] Insomnia [ ] 

Increased Appetite [ ] Increased Energy [ ] Heightened Sense of Smell [ ] 

Acne [x] Oily Hair [] Dry Hair [ ]


----------



## SlimBrit

Sore/Swollen Breasts [ ] Headaches [X] Gas [X] Nausea [X]*Vomiting [ ] Bloating [X] Constipation [X] Backaches [ ]*Cramps [X] Spotting [ ] Increased CM [X] Frequent Urination [X]*Fatigue [ ] Vivid Dreams [ ] Cravings [ ] Food Aversion [X]*Emotional [X] Insomnia [ ] Increased Appetite [ ] Increased Energy [ ]*Heightened Sense of Smell [X] Acne [X] Oily Hair [ ] Dry Hair [X]*


----------



## Sheffie

Sore/Swollen Breasts [X] Headaches [X] Gas [X] Nausea [ ]
Vomiting [ ] Bloating [X] Constipation [ ] Backaches [X]
Cramps [X] Spotting [ ] Increased CM [X] Frequent Urination [X]
Fatigue [X] Vivid Dreams [X] Cravings [ ] Food Aversion [ ]
Emotional [X] Insomnia [ ] Increased Appetite [ ] Increased Energy [ ]
Heightened Sense of Smell [ ] Acne [X] Oily Hair [ ] Dry Hair [ ]


----------



## Sheffie

Oh! I was just remembering a dream I had last night while thinking "I don't think I've had any particularly vivid dreams..." It was crazy. There were zombies. That's all I have to say on that, lol.


----------



## tx614

Having vivid dreams was the reason I thought I was pregnant. I have had one at least every other night. The first one I had, I was 3.5 weeks and I had a very vivid dream about being pregnant and telling people and then breast feeding. I woke up and tested and got my bfp! I don't dream often so this has been exciting.


----------



## goddess25

Me: nausea, sore boobs on occasions, peeing loads, cramping, stretching, back ache, head ache.


----------



## POSD17

Sore/Swollen Breasts [X ] Headaches [X ] Gas [ X] Nausea [ ] 
Vomiting [ ] Bloating [X ] Constipation [ ] Backaches [ ] 
Cramps [ ] Spotting [ ] Increased CM [ X] Frequent Urination [X ] 
Fatigue [ XX] Vivid Dreams [XX ] Cravings [ X] Food Aversion [ X] 
Emotional [XX ] Insomnia [XX ] Increased Appetite [ ] Increased Energy [ ] 
Heightened Sense of Smell [X ] Acne [ ] Oily Hair [ ] Dry Hair [ ] 

Those Vivid dreams are just crazy! and I hugged someone today and was like omg my boobs!!! So sensitive right now, and extremely emotional my poor Fiance thinks I hate him hahaha but im just crazy right now.


----------



## KalonKiki

I've been having some of the crazy dreams lately now too. I had two different ones when I was napping today, and none of my dreams have been about pregnancy or babies at all. It's just been weird. I did however have two BFP dreams a month before I found out that I was pregnant.

I'm in the same boat, Mama Lion. DF says that I've been mean, but I've really just been crazy emotional and every little thing sets me off lately. ):

Speaking of Mama Lion, we should all have mama animal nicknames! I call dibs on Mama Otter, because that's what my grandmother and DF have been calling me. XD
Would anyone else like a mama animal name? Maze could even put them next to our usernames on the front page. You know, if you're okay with doing that, that is (Maze). :blush:


----------



## NC_Sarah

Hi all! I'm due on the 14th with my 3rd and I'm so excited to be here :) LO is only 10 months so it feels strange and exciting to be going through it again already. We decided to start NTNP and on the second cycle I got pregnant! It took a year trying with LO so I definately didn't think it would happen so fast. We're really excited that we'll have two so close in age since my oldest is 11!

Congrats to all you ladies. I look forward to seeing everyone's progress, what gender our babies are, complaining about MS and gaining weight and maybe even an occassional hormonal outburst!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Sheffie said:


> Oh! I was just remembering a dream I had last night while thinking "I don't think I've had any particularly vivid dreams..." It was crazy. There were zombies. That's all I have to say on that, lol.

DREAMING ABOUT ME?!?! :haha: I'm just playing. I love zombie dreams... they always make me feel like such a bada** lol!! 



tx614 said:


> Having vivid dreams was the reason I thought I was pregnant. I have had one at least every other night. The first one I had, I was 3.5 weeks and I had a very vivid dream about being pregnant and telling people and then breast feeding. I woke up and tested and got my bfp! I don't dream often so this has been exciting.

I started having very vivid dreams (before even knowing I was pregnant) at around the same time (somewhere between 3-4 weeks) One of them was that I was pregnant with TWINS!!! 



KalonKiki said:


> I've been having some of the crazy dreams lately now too. I had two different ones when I was napping today, and none of my dreams have been about pregnancy or babies at all. It's just been weird. I did however have two BFP dreams a month before I found out that I was pregnant.

I've had both pregnancy and non-pregnancy dreams recently! Last night was CRAZY! It was very realistic and nothing really special happen it was just a whole bunch of nonsense. But everything was clear as day! So strange!!



NC_Sarah said:


> Hi all! I'm due on the 14th with my 3rd and I'm so excited to be here :) LO is only 10 months so it feels strange and exciting to be going through it again already. We decided to start NTNP and on the second cycle I got pregnant! It took a year trying with LO so I definately didn't think it would happen so fast. We're really excited that we'll have two so close in age since my oldest is 11!
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies. I look forward to seeing everyone's progress, what gender our babies are, complaining about MS and gaining weight and maybe even an occassional hormonal outburst!

:hi: WELCOME! And CONGRATS! I am also due on the 14th!! Well.... sort of... that's just my best guess because where I'm still nursing my LO, my cycles never went back to normal and I'm not 100% sure when exactly I ovulated but I think it may have been the 21st, meaning my due date would be the 14th!! I go for a scan next week so I'll have a more accurate reading! How do you feel about having 2 under 2? I'm excited for it! My LO just turned one on Jan 28th! Just like you, it took me a while to get pregnant with her so I honestly wasn't expecting it to happen so soon!! Anyways CONGRATS again and WELCOME :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Haha, knowing my luck, since we weren't trying with this one and got pregnant anyway, next time when we actually are going to be trying it'll probably take me forever to get pregnant. :dohh:

And welcome, NC_Sarah! :wave: :flower:
Congrats on your quick :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## POSD17

Love it Mama Otter that is a great idea and I love your nickname now! Thats how I will refer to you! :) Sorry we are both in the same cranky emotional boat but its nice to know we are not alone! Hoping I can be nicer since he has been trying sooooo hard and tomorrow is Valentines day :) He just doesnt fully understand how tired and crazy stressed Ive been since its my first and Im worrying about every little thing..... its tough! Hope they hang in there and keep being sweet and love us even more in the end <3


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope so too! He cried earlier today, and I realized that it was the first time I've ever really seen him cry. I felt so bad and I cried myself, but we apologized and made up and now I think we both feel better. I hope that we can all manage to make it through this crazy emotional roller coaster in one piece. :hugs:


----------



## Lindss

KalonKiki said:


> I've been having some of the crazy dreams lately now too. I had two different ones when I was napping today, and none of my dreams have been about pregnancy or babies at all. It's just been weird. I did however have two BFP dreams a month before I found out that I was pregnant.
> I
> I'm in the same boat, Mama Lion. DF says that I've been mean, but I've really just been crazy emotional and every little thing sets me off lately. ):
> 
> Speaking of Mama Lion, we should all have mama animal nicknames! I call dibs on Mama Otter, because that's what my grandmother and DF have been calling me. XD
> Would anyone else like a mama animal name? Maze could even put them next to our usernames on the front page. You know, if you're okay with doing that, that is (Maze). :blush:

Love it! Nicknames... what ta great idea....hmmmmm gunna have to think on which animal though...pregnancy brain + insomnia=no creativity!


----------



## Girly922

tx614 said:


> Having vivid dreams was the reason I thought I was pregnant. I have had one at least every other night. The first one I had, I was 3.5 weeks and I had a very vivid dream about being pregnant and telling people and then breast feeding. I woke up and tested and got my bfp! I don't dream often so this has been exciting.

I always have fairly odd and vivid dreams anyway, but it was the reason I tested when I did. I'd got a bfn at 11dpo and felt that I was out for this month. Figured I'd wait for AF to show and if she didn't I'd test again. Then I had a really vivid dream I was in boots or somewhere looking for a razor to shave my legs and came across all these FRERs stacked up. They were all positive. Literally hundreds of them. So the next morning I POAS and bfp!! 

I'm loving the mama nickname idea. No idea what I'd be though. :haha:


----------



## Lindss

Okay for the nickname I'm gonna stick with the very first one that popped into my head....Mama Bear!


----------



## MrsMohr

I've only had one vivid dream and it was before I got my BFP, and it was TERRIFYING lol! 

I want to cry ALL the time lol, my dog made me jump the other day (because he surprised me) and i broke down in tears?? lol I really hope this goes away in the 2nd trimester, i hate being a cry baby! 

I have been tired all of the time since I got my BFP and it doesn't help that I haven't been sleeping well since then either. I am happy to report that for the past two nights I have slept slightly better though! 

How is everyone, I miss you guys...I have been spending all of my free time...well...sleeping ha ha!


----------



## MrsMohr

PS guys: I'm not longer seeds!!!


----------



## callmemaybbby

I just wiped and there was red blood mixed with a lot of clear slimy substance. Freaking out now! My NP told me not to worry about spotting but I can't help myself!


----------



## Lindss

Is it still there? Or was it just once when you wiped? The slimy stuff was prob just cm, if your anything like me, I have terrible gushes of the stuff!! I was spotting on and off for almost two weeks. Mostly brown, but last sat when i wiped once there was bright red mixed with simy stuff.....exactly like you!!! All was fine though, midwife said especially around week 6 and 7, our uterus is stretching and sometimes that causes our cervix ( the bloodvessils ) to engorge and bleed. Dont worry, as long as you are not cramping and it doesnt get heavier, I think you are fine :hugs:


----------



## Lindss

MrsMohr said:


> PS guys: I'm not longer seeds!!!

woohoo your a sweetpea!! I was wondering where you had gone too! Sorry you are so tired and emotional....me too!!! Decided to watch Titanic alone yesterday....bad idea. Hubby came home and I literally had been sobbing for three hrs, looked like Id been hit by a truck, he thought someone died!!!
I too am exhausted...all the time. But I also still have stupid insomnia!!! Went to bed at ten and woke up at 2 am today...ugh, this is gunna be one long day!!:dohh:


----------



## Lindss

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY MAMA'S!!! XXXX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maze

OMG YOU GUYS! Today is THE day! I hopefully get to see my bubs! Nervous and excited. Fingers crossed everything is as it should be! :cloud9:


----------



## Sbmack

Lindss said:


> Is it still there? Or was it just once when you wiped? The slimy stuff was prob just cm, if your anything like me, I have terrible gushes of the stuff!! I was spotting on and off for almost two weeks. Mostly brown, but last sat when i wiped once there was bright red mixed with simy stuff.....exactly like you!!! All was fine though, midwife said especially around week 6 and 7, our uterus is stretching and sometimes that causes our cervix ( the bloodvessils ) to engorge and bleed. Dont worry, as long as you are not cramping and it doesnt get heavier, I think you are fine :hugs:

Thanks for the info on the cervix engorging. My dr. says I have a pliable cervix that bleeds easily. I'm hoping that's why I've been spotting. 

All the dream talk has been interesting. The day I ot my BFP I had a strange premonition type dream. I woke up early and tested with FMU. It appeared negative. It was early so I went back to sleep. I dreamt that I got up and dug the test out of the trash and there was a faint line. I was so excited when I woke up....I thought it really happened. When I realized it was a dream I was crushed but thought I might as well check it out and there it was a faint BFP!


----------



## Sbmack

Maze said:


> OMG YOU GUYS! Today is THE day! I hopefully get to see my bubs! Nervous and excited. Fingers crossed everything is as it should be! :cloud9:

Good luck!! How exciting!


----------



## ZombieKitten

callmemaybbby said:


> I just wiped and there was red blood mixed with a lot of clear slimy substance. Freaking out now! My NP told me not to worry about spotting but I can't help myself!

I had spotting with DD and everything went just fine. The spotting went away after a little bit. It could just be the placenta attaching :) :hugs:



Maze said:


> OMG YOU GUYS! Today is THE day! I hopefully get to see my bubs! Nervous and excited. Fingers crossed everything is as it should be! :cloud9:

Congrats! and GOOD LUCK! Happy Valentines Day!! <3


----------



## MilosMommy7

I have been so nauseous lately. I think in a day or two it'll turn into actual puking :sick: I'll probably be missing until second tri when my hyperemesis lets up a little. Might come in to update my scan pic on the 26th.
Good luck at everyone's appts and scans. Hope everyone has sticky beans :flower:


----------



## ZombieKitten

MilosMommy7 said:


> I have been so nauseous lately. I think in a day or two it'll turn into actual puking :sick: I'll probably be missing until second tri when my hyperemesis lets up a little. Might come in to update my scan pic on the 26th.
> Good luck at everyone's appts and scans. Hope everyone has sticky beans :flower:

Ohhhh :sick: is no fun at all! Hope you start to feel better soon! I look forward to your scan pic!! See you soon <3 :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

ZombieKitten said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> I have been so nauseous lately. I think in a day or two it'll turn into actual puking :sick: I'll probably be missing until second tri when my hyperemesis lets up a little. Might come in to update my scan pic on the 26th.
> Good luck at everyone's appts and scans. Hope everyone has sticky beans :flower:
> 
> Ohhhh :sick: is no fun at all! Hope you start to feel better soon! I look forward to your scan pic!! See you soon <3 :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: we're only a day apart in due dates! :thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

Maze said:


> OMG YOU GUYS! Today is THE day! I hopefully get to see my bubs! Nervous and excited. Fingers crossed everything is as it should be! :cloud9:

Good Luck Maze. I have a scan today too. Looking forward to checking in.


----------



## Lindss

goddess25 said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> OMG YOU GUYS! Today is THE day! I hopefully get to see my bubs! Nervous and excited. Fingers crossed everything is as it should be! :cloud9:
> 
> Good Luck Maze. I have a scan today too. Looking forward to checking in.Click to expand...

Good luck ladies!! Soooo exciting!


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay! Good luck with your scan, Maze! Sooo excited for you! :happydance: :hugs:

Happy Valentine's Day, Mamas! <3

Sorry for the Mamas who are feeling :sick: or worried about symptoms. Hang in there, we have less than two months to go until we hit the second trimester and we start feeling better about everything (and we actually start looking pregnant!). :hugs:

Alright, so far we have:

KalonKiki: Mama Otter

POSD17: Mama Lion

Lindss: Mama Bear

If anyone else likes the nickname idea, here is a list of names that you might enjoy. Of course you're welcome to choose any animal name that isn't on this list as well. :flower:

Mama Fox
Mama Duck
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger
Mama Leopard
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat
Mama Wolf
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin
Mama Hedgehog
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey
Mama Zebra
Mama Kangaroo
Mama Koala
Mama Owl
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse
Mama Seal


----------



## healthb4baby

Sheffie said:


> Oh! I was just remembering a dream I had last night while thinking "I don't think I've had any particularly vivid dreams..." It was crazy. There were zombies. That's all I have to say on that, lol.

LOL thats so funny I had a zombie dream the other night too!! so crazy!



MrsMohr said:


> PS guys: I'm not longer seeds!!!

YAY for sweetpeas!!!! :D

Sore/Swollen Breasts [x] Headaches [X] Gas [X] Nausea []
Vomiting [ ] Bloating [X] Constipation [ ] Backaches [ ]
Cramps [x] Spotting [ ] Increased CM [x] Frequent Urination [X]
Fatigue [X] Vivid Dreams [X] Cravings [ ] Food Aversion [X]
Emotional [X] Insomnia [] Increased Appetite [ ] Increased Energy [ ]
Heightened Sense of Smell [] Acne [x] Oily Hair [ ] Dry Hair [ ]


----------



## healthb4baby

KalonKiki said:


> Yay! Good luck with your scan, Maze! Sooo excited for you! :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day, Mamas! <3
> 
> Sorry for the Mamas who are feeling :sick: or worried about symptoms. Hang in there, we have less than two months to go until we hit the second trimester and we start feeling better about everything (and we actually start looking pregnant!). :hugs:
> 
> Alright, so far we have:
> 
> KalonKiki: Mama Otter
> 
> POSD17: Mama Lion
> 
> Lindss: Mama Bear
> 
> If anyone else likes the nickname idea, here is a list of names that you might enjoy. Of course you're welcome to choose any animal name that isn't on this list as well. :flower:
> 
> Mama Fox
> Mama Duck
> Mama Mouse
> Mama Hawk
> Mama Rabbit
> Mama Panda
> Mama Raccoon
> Mama Tiger
> Mama Leopard
> Mama Eagle
> Mama Giraffe
> Mama Cat
> Mama Wolf
> Mama Deer
> Mama Penguin
> Mama Hedgehog
> Mama Dolphin
> Mama Monkey
> Mama Zebra
> Mama Kangaroo
> Mama Koala
> Mama Owl
> Mama Swan
> Mama Squirrel
> Mama Chinchilla
> Mama Hen
> Mama Sheep
> Mama Panther
> Mama Husky
> Mama Coyote
> Mama Bat
> Mama Badger
> Mama Horse
> Mama Seal


Youre so positive and wonderful :D Happy Valentines day to you as well!

Also, do mind if nab mama monkey???? :D I love it!! :)

I know I haven't posted for a while but I have been stalking you ladies and catching up everyday ;)


----------



## KalonKiki

Hehe, I try my best. I love my Mama's and want to do whatever I can to be supportive and helpful. :hugs:

And of course you can nab Mama Monkey! :D

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox
Mama Duck
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger
Mama Leopard
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat
Mama Wolf
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin
Mama Hedgehog
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra
Mama Kangaroo
Mama Koala
Mama Owl
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse
Mama Seal


----------



## Lozga

Can I be mama rabbit? Cos I have a house bunny who is my substitute baby! After I had my miscarriage he sat on my bed and cuddled me all day everyday for the whole week I was off work.


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Rabbit it is then, Lozga. ;D

And the list is now (also some new additions!):

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox
Mama Duck
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger
Mama Leopard
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat
Mama Wolf
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin
Mama Hedgehog
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra
Mama Kangaroo
Mama Koala
Mama Owl
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine
Mama Turtle
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika


----------



## amurray

its been too long since i have been on here!! my internet at home has been messed up and it is so frustrating! 

one week today til my scan :) and i must admit i had to whip out the maternity pants this morning for work. i am so stinking bloated i look like i could be 3 or 4 months pregnant haha hopefully tomorrow i can wear my normal pants.

still no other symptoms though really, just very sleepy.

my sister in law had her baby yesterday and she is so perfect!! of course i cried when i saw her. i just wanted to say in front of everyone "GUYS IM PREGNANT!?!?!" but its still too early, and of course i didnt want to steal her thunder...


----------



## Maze

Hi guys,

My ultrasound went well I guess, I saw bubs and their wee heart beating away. I am kicking myself for asking, but when I asked the tech if everything was measuring to my dates, she said I was actually measuring closer to 6 weeks. I know my dates and also know the last time my husband and I were active and haven't been again since.... it seems like every thread I find of women measuring a week behind at 7 weeks ends with them miscarrying. :cry:

I am trying not to worry, I have never miscarried after seeing a heart beat, and the tech wasn't going to even mention my measuring behind to me so it obviously wasn't a concern to her. Still, I am a bit scared I guess.


----------



## callmemaybbby

I'll take Mama Kangaroo since I will be wearing my baby in a "pouch" after the sucker pops out :) 
Thanks for the reassurance! I've heard after hearing the heartbeat at 7 weeks the risk of miscarriage drops to 3%, but of course I think I will be in that 3%!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh Maze! :hugs:
You said you've been sicker than a dog right? You also said that you had bad MS with both of your children, right? So that's good! And a heartbeat is also a wonderful sign. Maybe you could be a bit behind because you might have O'd a little later than you thought and the swimmers were waiting for the eggy when you did O? Did you have cycles that are longer than 28 days? I'm sure there are plenty of perfectly normal reasons why you could be measuring behind a little, but I'm sure that your bubs is doing just fine, especially if there's a heartbeat there. :D

Mama Kangaroo it is, callmemaybbby!

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox
Mama Duck
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger
Mama Leopard
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat
Mama Wolf
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin
Mama Hedgehog
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra
Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
Mama Koala
Mama Owl
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine
Mama Turtle
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika


----------



## ZombieKitten

Maze said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My ultrasound went well I guess, I saw bubs and their wee heart beating away. I am kicking myself for asking, but when I asked the tech if everything was measuring to my dates, she said I was actually measuring closer to 6 weeks. I know my dates and also know the last time my husband and I were active and haven't been again since.... it seems like every thread I find of women measuring a week behind at 7 weeks ends with them miscarrying. :cry:
> 
> I am trying not to worry, I have never miscarried after seeing a heart beat, and the tech wasn't going to even mention my measuring behind to me so it obviously wasn't a concern to her. Still, I am a bit scared I guess.

:hugs: Don't stress hun. Is it possible that you just implanted a little later than you originally thought? A week seems like a lot but if you think about it, maybe you conceived day later, implanted a few days later, and ultrasounds can be off by a couple days too... so really 7 days isn't really a huge concern. And a strong little heartbeat is always a great sign!! try not to stress hun :hugs:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Ohhhh can I be Mama Wolf?!?!


----------



## broodymrs

Can I be Mama Bunny? I know we already have a rabbit and bunny isn't on the list, I just thought it would be cute s it is me and DH's pet name for each other If not then Mama Cat as my cat is my baby :) 

Sore/Swollen Breasts [x] Headaches [] Gas [X] Nausea [X]
Vomiting [ ] Bloating [X] Constipation [] Backaches [ ]
Cramps [x] Spotting [ ] Increased CM [x] Frequent Urination [X]
Fatigue [X] Vivid Dreams [X] Cravings [X ] Food Aversion [X]
Emotional [X] Insomnia [X] Increased Appetite [ ] Increased Energy [ ]
Heightened Sense of Smell [X] Acne [x] Oily Hair [ ] Dry Hair [ ] 

Glad I'm not the only one having cramps! I don't get them very often now but when I do it's worrying, then when they are not there I'm wondering why I can't feel anything. Although tbh fighting my nausea is taking up all my time at the moment!

Try not to worry Maze. I'm sure everything is fine, like others have said could have been a late implanter xxx


----------



## Lindss

Maze said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My ultrasound went well I guess, I saw bubs and their wee heart beating away. I am kicking myself for asking, but when I asked the tech if everything was measuring to my dates, she said I was actually measuring closer to 6 weeks. I know my dates and also know the last time my husband and I were active and haven't been again since.... it seems like every thread I find of women measuring a week behind at 7 weeks ends with them miscarrying. :cry:
> 
> I am trying not to worry, I have never miscarried after seeing a heart beat, and the tech wasn't going to even mention my measuring behind to me so it obviously wasn't a concern to her. Still, I am a bit scared I guess.

Dont be worried...the same thing happened to me...not a full week but five or six days difference in dating me since my scan. I was worried and didnt add up cuz my lmp was dec 24th and we could have only conceived between the 7th and 9th...of jan...but midwife said it could have taken 12 days to implant...so that could be the delay. I didnt realize that when you measure a week smaller at 7 wks it normally ends in miscarraige.....:dohh: Should I be concerned too??!


----------



## KalonKiki

I wouldn't worry Lindss, later implantation and later conception are probably the most common culprits of being behind in development compared to LMP. I'm sure both you and Maze have perfectly healthy, sticky beans in there. :hugs:

Mama Wolf? Done and done. :happydance:

Mama Bunny and Mama Rabbit are basically the same thing, so I'm gonna go with Mama Cat. Hope that's alright, broodymrs. :D

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox
Mama Duck
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger
Mama Leopard
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin
Mama Hedgehog
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra
Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
Mama Koala
Mama Owl
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine
Mama Turtle
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika


----------



## Maze

Lindss said:


> Dont be worried...the same thing happened to me...not a full week but five or six days difference in dating me since my scan. I was worried and didnt add up cuz my lmp was dec 24th and we could have only conceived between the 7th and 9th...of jan...but midwife said it could have taken 12 days to implant...so that could be the delay. I didnt realize that when you measure a week smaller at 7 wks it normally ends in miscarraige.....:dohh: Should I be concerned too??!

Oh I didn't mean to scare you, I am so sorry. I feel like there have been plenty of people mentioning measuring earlier than their lmp over the years and nothing coming of it. I just freaked myself out because when I typed in 'measuring 6 weeks at 7 weeks' into google all the old threads seemed to end badly. I wish I hadn't googled! Originally I wasn't worried that I'd miscarry, I was more worried about having that extra week of pregnancy I didn't think I'd have. lol. I was looking for reassurance that the baby would just catch up. 


Like I said, the tech wasn't even going to bring it up with me, so I don't think in the world of ultrasounds measuring a week behind is a big deal. Especially since there was a strong heartbeat. :hugs:


----------



## Maze

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/pregnancy/a1383822-Experiences-of-early-scans-heartbeat-but-measures-early

Here is a thread that was very positive, it made me feel better, hope it makes you feel better too Lindss.


----------



## MilosMommy7

I'll be mama tiger :thumbup:

Maze- :hugs: google can be the devil! Hope it's nothing and you just implanted later :hugs:


----------



## broodymrs

Yep mama cat is fine by me xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Just finished watching Father of the Bride Part 2. It's such an adorable movie, and hey, who doesn't love a movie involving preggos and babies? :thumbup:
It made me wish that I could have my own "baby suite". That nursery is sooo cute! <3

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox
Mama Duck
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger ~ MilosMommy7
Mama Leopard
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin
Mama Hedgehog
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra
Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
Mama Koala
Mama Owl
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine
Mama Turtle
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika


----------



## ZombieKitten

I watched "The Switch" last night!! So funny!!


----------



## KalonKiki

The Switch? Never heard of it. What's it about? :o


----------



## Girly922

Can I be mama fox please, since we are probably going to have a ginger baby!! Lol.


----------



## lady1985

hey ladies!

How is everyone? I'm not feeling pregnant apart from sore bbs! Its weird like I'm expecting to feel more symptoms, maybe too early or lucky?


----------



## callmemaybbby

lady1985 said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> How is everyone? I'm not feeling pregnant apart from sore bbs! Its weird like I'm expecting to feel more symptoms, maybe too early or lucky?

What a bunch of worry warts we all are ;) I am not nauseous and I can't stop worrying when I should be counting my blessings! I also have sore bbs, exhaustion, slight cramping, and spotting though.


----------



## Girly922

I have a few symptoms but when they die down I almost forget I'm baking a bun. :haha: I keep thinking that I don't feel pregnant, but seeing as I've never made it past the 7week mark I don't actually know what it feels like to be pregnant! :dohh:


----------



## Lindss

ZombieKitten said:


> I watched "The Switch" last night!! So funny!!

The switch is hilarious!! Loved that movie!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

KalonKiki said:


> The Switch? Never heard of it. What's it about? :o

It's about this woman who wants to have a baby but she is single, so she decides to get a donor's sperm. Then her best friend accidentally knocks over the cup so he fills it with his own (it sounds like it would be gross but it's actually really funny) and she has no idea! It's a good movie, its on Netflix if you have it 



Girly922 said:


> Can I be mama fox please, since we are probably going to have a ginger baby!! Lol.

Too CUTE!!! <3 



lady1985 said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> How is everyone? I'm not feeling pregnant apart from sore bbs! Its weird like I'm expecting to feel more symptoms, maybe too early or lucky?

My symptoms are on and off. Yesterday I had like every symptom in the book... today there has been nothing except a little bit of sleepiness :) it's normal :D


----------



## Sheffie

So, I'm working on catching up on the thread and was looking at some of the animals and I turn to my husband and ask "If I were an animal, what would I be?" His response? ... "Sloth." He's so very sweet... lol. Can't help it that I'm so tired!


----------



## tx614

Can I be Momma Owl!!?


----------



## MilosMommy7

Sheffie said:


> So, I'm working on catching up on the thread and was looking at some of the animals and I turn to my husband and ask "If I were an animal, what would I be?" His response? ... "Sloth." He's so very sweet... lol. Can't help it that I'm so tired!

:rofl:


----------



## Sheffie

So, despite my husbands wonderful suggestion of sloth, I'm going to go with Mama Duck. A couple days before I got my BFP I saw a mama duck with 18 new little ducklings. This wouldn't have been odd except that it was January! I thought it was a sign :) I found out later her little nest is right under our stairs. And she is totally not afraid of my dogs. She barreled into one of them when a baby wandered too close. She's one protective mama! (the dogs wouldn't hurt them, but she isn't taking any chances!)

I also like the idea of referring to my baby as my little ducky :p


----------



## ZombieKitten

Awww Sheffie that's so cute!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

You sure you don't want Mama Sloth, Sheffie? XD
Have you ever seen a baby sloth? They are so freaking adorable it's not even funny. x3
That's a super cute story about the mama duck and her babies though.

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox ~ Girly922
Mama Duck ~ Sheffie
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger ~ MilosMommy7
Mama Leopard
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin
Mama Hedgehog
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra
Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
Mama Koala
Mama Owl ~ tx614
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine
Mama Turtle
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika


----------



## Sheffie

KalonKiki said:


> You sure you don't want Mama Sloth, Sheffie? XD
> Have you ever seen a baby sloth? They are so freaking adorable it's not even funny. x3
> That's a super cute story about the mama duck and her babies though.

I almost considered the sloth simply because the babies really are cute, lol. Animal Planet has a whole section on them on their website! 

https://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/too-cute/videos/too-cute-baby-sloths.htm


----------



## Lindss

Sheffie said:


> So, I'm working on catching up on the thread and was looking at some of the animals and I turn to my husband and ask "If I were an animal, what would I be?" His response? ... "Sloth." He's so very sweet... lol. Can't help it that I'm so tired!

omg that actually just made me laugh at loud!!!


----------



## Lindss

Maze said:


> https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/pregnancy/a1383822-Experiences-of-early-scans-heartbeat-but-measures-early
> 
> Here is a thread that was very positive, it made me feel better, hope it makes you feel better too Lindss.

Thanks Maze! I read the link, and it did make me feel so much better!! Phew!! We are gunna be just fine mama, I know it! :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

I've missed half of this convo but I toootttalllyy wanna be Mama Penguin


----------



## ErinDancey

Well Ladies, it's not looking good. My morning sickness died off suddenly yesterday and the bleeding has ramped up. I'm waiting to get in for an ultrasound sometime today or Monday to confirm :cry:

I'll update when I know for sure...


----------



## Maze

ErinDancey said:


> Well Ladies, it's not looking good. My morning sickness died off suddenly yesterday and the bleeding has ramped up. I'm waiting to get in for an ultrasound sometime today or Monday to confirm :cry:
> 
> I'll update when I know for sure...

*hugs* I am sorry. I know how you're feeling... yesterday my ultrasound showed baby a week behind and this morning is the first day in awhile I haven't thrown up as soon as I got out of bed. I am trying not to freak out,as both things can be totally normal, but it is so hard. 

I'll be thinking of you and your little one.


----------



## ErinDancey

Maze said:


> ErinDancey said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies, it's not looking good. My morning sickness died off suddenly yesterday and the bleeding has ramped up. I'm waiting to get in for an ultrasound sometime today or Monday to confirm :cry:
> 
> I'll update when I know for sure...
> 
> *hugs* I am sorry. I know how you're feeling... yesterday my ultrasound showed baby a week behind and this morning is the first day in awhile I haven't thrown up as soon as I got out of bed. I am trying not to freak out,as both things can be totally normal, but it is so hard.
> 
> I'll be thinking of you and your little one.Click to expand...

Thanks Maze. They just called and I'm booked in for 2:30 today. 

What did they tell you about measuring behind, Maze? I'm thinking I might hear something similar today, if not worse. Did you get to see a HB?


----------



## Maze

ErinDancey said:


> Thanks Maze. They just called and I'm booked in for 2:30 today.
> 
> What did they tell you about measuring behind, Maze? I'm thinking I might hear something similar today, if not worse. Did you get to see a HB?

They actually didn't mention it until I asked right before leaving the ultrasound room. We saw a heart beat, and I just happened to ask if everything was measuring at 7 weeks, and she said "actually I am getting more like six weeks." So they didn't make a big deal about it but still... I would be less concerned if it wasn't followed up by not being sick this morning. I still don't feel well, I guess, but I've been throwing up so much lately. It seems off.


----------



## MirandaH

Wow! I was going to try to read the whole thread before starting to really post, but after tryingfor two days, and the speed this thread moves, it seems impossible, so I am just jumping in. Congrats to all of you here! 

I went in and had a confirmation appointment last Friday and my line was faint, so they told me to wait a week, take a test at home and call for an appointment. This am, the test line was darker than the control but they don't have any appointments until March 8. They are supposed to be calling me back because I am high risk and they are trying to fit me in earlier and they want us to see a genetics counselor because of my age and because OH lost a little boy to Edwards syndrome. They have me super freaked out. But at this point all we can do is hope for the best, I suppose.

I've totally missed most of the animal convo too, and I am going back to read, but I would love to be mama turtle.


----------



## SIEGAL

Hi everyone. Can you change my date to Oct 7 - Dr. seemed to push me back by two days.


----------



## MirandaH

Maze said:


> ErinDancey said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies, it's not looking good. My morning sickness died off suddenly yesterday and the bleeding has ramped up. I'm waiting to get in for an ultrasound sometime today or Monday to confirm :cry:
> 
> I'll update when I know for sure...
> 
> *hugs* I am sorry. I know how you're feeling... yesterday my ultrasound showed baby a week behind and this morning is the first day in awhile I haven't thrown up as soon as I got out of bed. I am trying not to freak out,as both things can be totally normal, but it is so hard.
> 
> I'll be thinking of you and your little one.Click to expand...

Sending positive thoughts for both of you, ErinDancey and Maze. I hope that everything works out. I'll be thinking about you both.


----------



## daisyr21

Maze said:


> ErinDancey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Maze. They just called and I'm booked in for 2:30 today.
> 
> What did they tell you about measuring behind, Maze? I'm thinking I might hear something similar today, if not worse. Did you get to see a HB?
> 
> They actually didn't mention it until I asked right before leaving the ultrasound room. We saw a heart beat, and I just happened to ask if everything was measuring at 7 weeks, and she said "actually I am getting more like six weeks." So they didn't make a big deal about it but still... I would be less concerned if it wasn't followed up by not being sick this morning. I still don't feel well, I guess, but I've been throwing up so much lately. It seems off.Click to expand...


I'm sure everything is ok Maze. I actually had my first scan yesterday and the baby measured 5+6 instead of 6+5. Part of me is a little worried but I'm also reminding myself that it could be that I ovulated later. I have had 43 day cycles. I go back on the 26th, so maybe I will get a more accurate due date and I will let you know if it has to be changed. Hang in there!!


----------



## healthb4baby

ErinDancey said:


> Well Ladies, it's not looking good. My morning sickness died off suddenly yesterday and the bleeding has ramped up. I'm waiting to get in for an ultrasound sometime today or Monday to confirm :cry:
> 
> I'll update when I know for sure...




Maze said:


> ErinDancey said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies, it's not looking good. My morning sickness died off suddenly yesterday and the bleeding has ramped up. I'm waiting to get in for an ultrasound sometime today or Monday to confirm :cry:
> 
> I'll update when I know for sure...
> 
> *hugs* I am sorry. I know how you're feeling... yesterday my ultrasound showed baby a week behind and this morning is the first day in awhile I haven't thrown up as soon as I got out of bed. I am trying not to freak out,as both things can be totally normal, but it is so hard.
> 
> I'll be thinking of you and your little one.Click to expand...


:hugs: Sorry to hear things aren't going great for you ladies right now!! I know its easier said than done but try not too stress too much. Sending my thoughts and prayer for both of you! :hugs:


----------



## Murmers0110

Hey ladies! I'm sorry for all of the ladies that are struggling. It appears that I am gonna have my pumpkin oct 21/23! I go to the dr this coming Tuesday and will find out more.im so excited and nervous! I had implantation bleeding off and on for a week. I say bleeding but there was never any red. Only brownish color. I had some this week ( I got my bfp on the 13 and the test was a lil darker on the 14) but none since. Has only been creamy cm since. Did this happen to any of you? 


I'm gonna go back and try to read this thread now! I'm glad I found y'all!


----------



## crazae4u

Hey everyone, it's been awhile and I've got a few pages to read up on. I also have to figure out what momma animals are claimed already!

I had a hectic day yesterday, totally not the Valentine's day we planned. Had my ultrasound and bloodwork in the morning and got a picture of our tiny little apples seed (now PEA!) Couldn't hear the heartbeat yet but we saw it flickering so we were on :cloud9:

Then we had a family member rushed to the hospital so we were there for awhile. While at the hospital we got a call about my blood work and it looks like my progesterone levels are a little low. :cry: I of course stupidly searched on googled and scared myself batty.... The dr prescribed me supplements that I'm now taking and I have to go get my blood taken again on Sunday to see if it's helping. I'm so scared of losing my little pumpkin. They said my level was 9.4 which they said is only slightly low. Don't really have anything to compare it to (besides google!) so I have no clue... My HCG levels were something above 34000 or something .. (They told me but I only focused on the first bit of news...) I'm trying to keep positive though. Anyone have any thoughts on this? You guys are the only ones I have to ask.


----------



## SlimBrit

*Maze *and *ErinDancey*: My thoughts are with both of you. I pray that you have peace during this time and that your worry will fade away. I'll be waiting to hear from both of you. :hugs:


----------



## Lindss

SlimBrit said:


> Maze and ErinDancey: My thoughts are with both of you. I pray that you have peace during this time and that your worry will fade away. I'll be waiting to hear from both of you. :hugs:

Maze and ErinDancey....please don't worry ladies, the absolute worst part about the first trimester is that symptoms come and go...its so hard to not worry though, I know !
ErinDancey, please update post scan...I'm sending you tons of positive sticky baby dust!!


----------



## SlimBrit

I want to be Mama Panther! They're so meticulous and ferocious! And their growl is so unique! Yay!!! :haha:


----------



## momofone08

Hi ladies. I hope you are all doing well. I am no longer due the 5th because we gained another angel.


----------



## Lozga

momofone08 said:


> Hi ladies. I hope you are all doing well. I am no longer due the 5th because we gained another angel.

I'm sorry to hear your news. Sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## Sheffie

So, the doc finally called today and told me I needed to come in for an early ultrasound to make sure I don't have an ectopic pregnancy. Since I m/c'd a couple months ago they want to make sure its not the same pregnancy? But I've had two normal seeming periods since the last time I had a positive pregnancy test as well as many negative pregnancy tests. I really don't think this is left over from last time, but now I'm concerned that this new pregnancy is ectopic. My HCG at 4+5 was 1009. That seems really low :( The progesterone was 28 though which I think is pretty good. I just don't know what to think now... so stressed!


----------



## Girly922

momofone08 said:


> Hi ladies. I hope you are all doing well. I am no longer due the 5th because we gained another angel.

I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## healthb4baby

momofone08 said:


> Hi ladies. I hope you are all doing well. I am no longer due the 5th because we gained another angel.

So very sorry to hear lots of :hugs:


----------



## hollie87

Murmers0110 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm sorry for all of the ladies that are struggling. It appears that I am gonna have my pumpkin oct 21/23! I go to the dr this coming Tuesday and will find out more.im so excited and nervous! I had implantation bleeding off and on for a week. I say bleeding but there was never any red. Only brownish color. I had some this week ( I got my bfp on the 13 and it was a lil darker on the 14) but none since. Has only been creamy cm since. Did this happen to any of you?
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go back and try to read this thread now! I'm glad I found y'all!

Hi, congratulations, I had implantation bleeding for 2 days and got my bfp 2 days later :) 


Huge hugs to everyone in limbo at the minute :( fingers crossed for you all.

KalonKiki can I be mama horse please! 

Had my first midwife appointment today, not much happened bar talking and form filling, she's also told me we will be under consultant care for this pregnancy and probably need extra scans so hopefully should have some reassurance!

Oh and in other news, I dug out some maternity pants, I forgot how comfy they are! Think I may keep them our after having baby ;)


----------



## hollie87

momofone08 said:


> Hi ladies. I hope you are all doing well. I am no longer due the 5th because we gained another angel.

So sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## Lozga

I am freaking out :cry: just seen some light pink spotting when wiping. Now I know this is normal for early pregnancy but as this is how my miscarriage started last time I'm going crazy. Earlier i was thinking my symptoms seem to have eased today but thought that was probably normal too. But now adding the two together I have a really bad feeling. I just don't know what to do I won't be able to see my GP until Monday. If I start bleeding properly I will go to A&E. :cry:


----------



## KalonKiki

:hugs: and :dust: to all of the lovely Mamas that are stressing and worrying right now. I'll be praying for sticky beans for all of you.
momofone8: I'm so sorry for your loss. Your angel will always be in our hearts and we'll all be praying for a sticking bean for you next time. We love you and you'll always be an October 2013 Mama to us. :hugs: Lots of :dust: sweetie, take all of the time you need to recover.

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox ~ Girly922
Mama Duck ~ Sheffie
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger ~ MilosMommy7
Mama Leopard
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin ~ SisterRose
Mama Hedgehog
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra
Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
Mama Koala
Mama Owl ~ tx614
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther ~ SlimBrit
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse ~ hollie87
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine
Mama Turtle ~ MirandaH
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika


----------



## KalonKiki

Lozga said:


> I am freaking out :cry: just seen some light pink spotting when wiping. Now I know this is normal for early pregnancy but as this is how my miscarriage started last time I'm going crazy. Earlier i was thinking my symptoms seem to have eased today but thought that was probably normal too. But now adding the two together I have a really bad feeling. I just don't know what to do I won't be able to see my GP until Monday. If I start bleeding properly I will go to A&E. :cry:

There there Mama Rabbit, it'll all be okay. Have faith in your bean. Pink spotting doesn't necessarily mean that something bad is happening. Have you and OH DTD lately? That could easily be a reason for it. Lots of :hugs: and :dust: honey, I'm sure your little baby bunny is going to be alright.


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm not totally sure what's goin on with the animals. Can I me momma chickadee? I'm only on page 11 so far. That being said I'm gonna tell ya about me and my symptoms. I am 4/5 weeks pregnant. I am going to the dr on feb 19. I'll find out more then. I am super wet! It's freaking me out because I was spotting off and on for a week. I havnt since I found out im pregnant though. I have a loss of appetite nothing excites me with food. Strange for me! I feel super bloated and at the same time feel like my abs are tight. I'm also super bitchy. Not like me. Boobs are still sore but nothing like they were. 

We do have names already picked out.
Boy: Raiden Michael 
Girl: Ripley Elizabeth 

I'm gonna get back to reading. I jut wanted to get involved.


----------



## Maze

Oh dear, it looks like there is a good bunch of us who are stressed/scared today. I guess we at least know that we're not alone in our worry and that the first trimester truly is a roller coaster.

I am trying to be positive this afternoon but I know I am going to need another scan in the next one-two weeks to feel any kind of reassurance. 

Hugs to all the moms fretting today, and I am so sorry to momofone08.

Welcome to you too, Murmers0110, sorry you have to be bombarded with all of us worrying as soon as you join!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Mama Chickadee! And yes, I'm sorry that you've come in at a time when so many of us are worried about our beans. I'm probably one of the few Mama's who has had the pleasant surprise of a so far worry free 1st trimester, so I'm trying to do what I can to comfort and reassure the other Mamas that haven't been as fortunate. While I may not be worried about my own bean right now, I'm certainly concerned about my other Mamas and their little beans. I'm hoping that everything turns out alright and that all of my lovely Mamas can receive some good news that will help them get through the first trimester with a lot less worry involved. As for the animal nicknames, they're just for fun. I thought it would be nice, and special and unique for each Mama to have an animal nickname. I also thought that it might help everyone feel more included as well. :flower:

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox ~ Girly922
Mama Duck ~ Sheffie
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger ~ MilosMommy7
Mama Leopard
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin ~ SisterRose
Mama Hedgehog
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra
Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
Mama Koala
Mama Owl ~ tx614
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther ~ SlimBrit
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse ~ hollie87
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine
Mama Turtle ~ MirandaH
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee ~ Murmurs0110
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika


----------



## Sbmack

momofone08 said:


> Hi ladies. I hope you are all doing well. I am no longer due the 5th because we gained another angel.

So sorry momofone!!! :hugs:

I may be experiencing a MC too. I woke up with heavy red bleading last night. I saw the dr. this morning and they were concerned about an ectopic because of the pain I was having on my right side and because my right tube is partially blocked. They did an US and saw a sac in my uterus which ruled out the tubal pregnancy. They took blood and I will go back Monday for more bloodwork to see where my levels are going. Thankfully the bleeding has lessened to brown spotting. It's going to be a worrisome weekend though. 

I hope everyone else stressing out can find some comfort and that everything works out fine!


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh no, Sbmack! I hope everything turns out okay. I'm really glad to hear that it's not ectopic though. That's always a much better sign. It's also good that the spotting is brown now. The bleeding could have come from engorged blood vessels (I know someone mentioned that possibility before, maybe Mama Bear?) or the placenta attaching. It's a very good sign that the bleeding has lessened either way though. Have you been experiencing any more pains or cramps or was that only for a short while? Lots of :hugs: and :dust: I'll be praying and lighting candles all over my house today!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Please can I be Mama Zebra? :flower:

I'm sorry to hear so many of you are having worrying times right now. I'm really hoping we get positive news very soon. :hugs::hugs:

I've spent most of the last few days alternating between feeling :sick: and :sleep:

Hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Alright, Mama Zebra! ;)
And I've definitely been taking more naps lately. It's hard to choose between the need for sleep and the need for food a lot of times though. I tend to feel a lot more sick when I haven't eaten, but I have to eat constantly in order to not feel hungry. :wacko:

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox ~ Girly922
Mama Duck ~ Sheffie
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger ~ MilosMommy7
Mama Leopard
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin ~ SisterRose
Mama Hedgehog
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra ~ Lownthwaite
Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
Mama Koala
Mama Owl ~ tx614
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther ~ SlimBrit
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse ~ hollie87
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine
Mama Turtle ~ MirandaH
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee ~ Murmurs0110
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika


----------



## tx614

I have been so tired as well, and a little queezy, but nothing bad. And no throwing up yet!


----------



## callmemaybbby

No throwing up for me either! I eas queasy all day today, but I took a zofran and drank a coke and it helped. 
So sorry for all the mamas who ar experiencing hard times! I'm hoping you all get good news soon!


----------



## SisterRose

Mama Penguin :coolio:

No sickness for me yet, although it's still early here. I am tired a lot though!

Does anyone else get a "wet" feeling, like you're going to find AF has come if you go to the bathroom? It's driving me crraaaazy.


----------



## Maze

SisterRose said:


> No sickness for me yet, although it's still early here. I am tired a lot though!
> 
> Does anyone else get a "wet" feeling, like you're going to find AF has come if you go to the bathroom? It's driving me crraaaazy.

Yep, totally normal, it is your mucus plug forming. :thumbup:


----------



## ErinDancey

Ok, well, I just got in from the ER and I'm still not sure what's going on exactly...

I went in with a LOT of bleeding (dark red with clots). They said based on the amount of blood coming out of me, I had lost the baby. So, they sent me for an ultrasound, and as I'm lying there thinking about whether or not it's silly to be sad about losing a little peanut so early, the tech said "Do you want to see the heartbeart?":cry: I started crying like a baby!

So, needless to say, for right this minute, I have a little peanut measuring 7+1 (I'm 7weeks today), 11mm CRL, 126 BPM and my HCG is at 48000.

They can see the bleeding on ultrasound and it's not where the little peanut is implanted, so they said it seems to be unrelated to the pregnancy ?!?!

What do you guys think? For right now, I am just thanking my angels.


----------



## SisterRose

Maze said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> No sickness for me yet, although it's still early here. I am tired a lot though!
> 
> Does anyone else get a "wet" feeling, like you're going to find AF has come if you go to the bathroom? It's driving me crraaaazy.
> 
> Yep, totally normal, it is your mucus plug forming. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well, that explains that one then! ;) Thanks x


----------



## Maze

ErinDancey said:


> Ok, well, I just got in from the ER and I'm still not sure what's going on exactly...
> 
> I went in with a LOT of bleeding (dark red with clots). They said based on the amount of blood coming out of me, I had lost the baby. So, they sent me for an ultrasound, and as I'm lying there thinking about whether or not it's silly to be sad about losing a little peanut so early, the tech said "Do you want to see the heartbeart?":cry: I started crying like a baby!
> 
> So, needless to say, for right this minute, I have a little peanut measuring 7+1 (I'm 7weeks today), 11mm CRL, 126 BPM and my HCG is at 48000.
> 
> They can see the bleeding on ultrasound and it's not where the little peanut is implanted, so they said it seems to be unrelated to the pregnancy ?!?!
> 
> What do you guys think? For right now, I am just thanking my angels.


What great news! So you have a hematoma? That is generally not harmful to the pregnancy at all and can be normal. Generally they resolve themselves and the bleeding goes away. :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

ErinDancey said:


> Ok, well, I just got in from the ER and I'm still not sure what's going on exactly...
> 
> I went in with a LOT of bleeding (dark red with clots). They said based on the amount of blood coming out of me, I had lost the baby. So, they sent me for an ultrasound, and as I'm lying there thinking about whether or not it's silly to be sad about losing a little peanut so early, the tech said "Do you want to see the heartbeart?":cry: I started crying like a baby!
> 
> So, needless to say, for right this minute, I have a little peanut measuring 7+1 (I'm 7weeks today), 11mm CRL, 126 BPM and my HCG is at 48000.
> 
> They can see the bleeding on ultrasound and it's not where the little peanut is implanted, so they said it seems to be unrelated to the pregnancy ?!?!
> 
> What do you guys think? For right now, I am just thanking my angels.

I'm glad baby was okay and you got to see his/her little heart beat. It does sound really positive that the bleeding isnt coming from around where baby has implanted and that he/shes happy in there. :hugs:


----------



## callmemaybbby

ErinDancey said:


> Ok, well, I just got in from the ER and I'm still not sure what's going on exactly...
> 
> I went in with a LOT of bleeding (dark red with clots). They said based on the amount of blood coming out of me, I had lost the baby. So, they sent me for an ultrasound, and as I'm lying there thinking about whether or not it's silly to be sad about losing a little peanut so early, the tech said "Do you want to see the heartbeart?":cry: I started crying like a baby!
> 
> So, needless to say, for right this minute, I have a little peanut measuring 7+1 (I'm 7weeks today), 11mm CRL, 126 BPM and my HCG is at 48000.
> 
> They can see the bleeding on ultrasound and it's not where the little peanut is implanted, so they said it seems to be unrelated to the pregnancy ?!?!
> 
> What do you guys think? For right now, I am just thanking my angels.

That makes me so happy! That's one strong peanut ;)


----------



## callmemaybbby

SisterRose said:


> Mama Penguin :coolio:
> 
> No sickness for me yet, although it's still early here. I am tired a lot though!
> 
> Does anyone else get a "wet" feeling, like you're going to find AF has come if you go to the bathroom? It's driving me crraaaazy.

Yep, mine is paired with spotting too. My NP says not to worry, it's so common.


----------



## KalonKiki

ErinDancey said:


> Ok, well, I just got in from the ER and I'm still not sure what's going on exactly...
> 
> I went in with a LOT of bleeding (dark red with clots). They said based on the amount of blood coming out of me, I had lost the baby. So, they sent me for an ultrasound, and as I'm lying there thinking about whether or not it's silly to be sad about losing a little peanut so early, the tech said "Do you want to see the heartbeart?":cry: I started crying like a baby!
> 
> So, needless to say, for right this minute, I have a little peanut measuring 7+1 (I'm 7weeks today), 11mm CRL, 126 BPM and my HCG is at 48000.
> 
> They can see the bleeding on ultrasound and it's not where the little peanut is implanted, so they said it seems to be unrelated to the pregnancy ?!?!
> 
> What do you guys think? For right now, I am just thanking my angels.

Sweet Moon, what a miracle honey! :hugs:
I'm so happy that the baby is okay. When I first started reading this message, I was worried and feeling sad, but then I instantly perked up when you said that the bleeding was unrelated to the pregnancy and that the baby was alive and healthy. I'm so relieved and excited for you! I can understand why you were worried though, that would have to be quite a scare.


----------



## Girly922

SisterRose said:


> Mama Penguin :coolio:
> 
> No sickness for me yet, although it's still early here. I am tired a lot though!
> 
> Does anyone else get a "wet" feeling, like you're going to find AF has come if you go to the bathroom? It's driving me crraaaazy.

Getting it constantly. It's awful but I don't think it lasts too long.


----------



## Girly922

ErinDancey said:


> Ok, well, I just got in from the ER and I'm still not sure what's going on exactly...
> 
> I went in with a LOT of bleeding (dark red with clots). They said based on the amount of blood coming out of me, I had lost the baby. So, they sent me for an ultrasound, and as I'm lying there thinking about whether or not it's silly to be sad about losing a little peanut so early, the tech said "Do you want to see the heartbeart?":cry: I started crying like a baby!
> 
> So, needless to say, for right this minute, I have a little peanut measuring 7+1 (I'm 7weeks today), 11mm CRL, 126 BPM and my HCG is at 48000.
> 
> They can see the bleeding on ultrasound and it's not where the little peanut is implanted, so they said it seems to be unrelated to the pregnancy ?!?!
> 
> What do you guys think? For right now, I am just thanking my angels.

That's amazing hunny! I know a lot of women on here have had subchorionic haematomas in the past and gone on to have healthy babies. Such a wonderful story :happydance:


----------



## Lozga

Just got back from A&E after a 4 hour wait. Midwife will call me in the morning and I will have a scan tomorrow so fx. No cramps yet but more bright red spotting. Doctor has put me on bed rest. Will update you after the scan


----------



## Sbmack

ErinDancey said:


> Ok, well, I just got in from the ER and I'm still not sure what's going on exactly...
> 
> I went in with a LOT of bleeding (dark red with clots). They said based on the amount of blood coming out of me, I had lost the baby. So, they sent me for an ultrasound, and as I'm lying there thinking about whether or not it's silly to be sad about losing a little peanut so early, the tech said "Do you want to see the heartbeart?":cry: I started crying like a baby!
> 
> So, needless to say, for right this minute, I have a little peanut measuring 7+1 (I'm 7weeks today), 11mm CRL, 126 BPM and my HCG is at 48000.
> 
> They can see the bleeding on ultrasound and it's not where the little peanut is implanted, so they said it seems to be unrelated to the pregnancy ?!?!
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? For right now, I am just thanking my angels.


So happy that your peanut is alive and well!


----------



## Sbmack

Lozga said:


> Just got back from A&E after a 4 hour wait. Midwife will call me in the morning and I will have a scan tomorrow so fx. No cramps yet but more bright red spotting. Doctor has put me on bed rest. Will update you after the scan

I hope everything works out for you! 

I spent four hours at the dr.'s office today as well. The midwife called tonight to say that it's not looking good. My hcg levels at 5.2 were only 16,000. She said she wasn't optimistic because of the levels combined with the ultrasound, which just showed a sac. I have to go back Monday for more bloodwork. She mentioned monitoring me to see if it passes naturally.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Hi ladies!!! Sorry I've been so quiet today, I would have been here chatting away but I was out with DH and LO. LO had her 12 month doc appointment today and then we went out for lunch, went shopping, and had to get a new tire on our car. Needless to say, by the time I got home I was SOOOOO exhausted I just didn't even bother to get on here until just now. But I did read catch up on everything!! I'm so sorry that some of you are dealing with such stress :( 



momofone08 said:


> Hi ladies. I hope you are all doing well. I am no longer due the 5th because we gained another angel.

:cry: My deepest condolences hun :hugs: My thoughts are with you <3 



ErinDancey said:


> Ok, well, I just got in from the ER and I'm still not sure what's going on exactly...
> 
> I went in with a LOT of bleeding (dark red with clots). They said based on the amount of blood coming out of me, I had lost the baby. So, they sent me for an ultrasound, and as I'm lying there thinking about whether or not it's silly to be sad about losing a little peanut so early, the tech said "Do you want to see the heartbeart?":cry: I started crying like a baby!
> 
> So, needless to say, for right this minute, I have a little peanut measuring 7+1 (I'm 7weeks today), 11mm CRL, 126 BPM and my HCG is at 48000.
> 
> They can see the bleeding on ultrasound and it's not where the little peanut is implanted, so they said it seems to be unrelated to the pregnancy ?!?!
> 
> What do you guys think? For right now, I am just thanking my angels.

I was SO relieved when I read this! But please, try to relax as much as you can! Did they check your cervix to make sure it was closed up? Thinking of you <3 Keep us updated with everything, I'm sure the bleeding is uncomfortable but I'm so glad it's not pregnancy related!



Lozga said:


> Just got back from A&E after a 4 hour wait. Midwife will call me in the morning and I will have a scan tomorrow so fx. No cramps yet but more bright red spotting. Doctor has put me on bed rest. Will update you after the scan

GL hun!! :hugs: For now stay as relaxed as you can and try not to stress (I know it's easier said than done). Maybe curl up with a good book? Keep us updated! <3



Sbmack said:


> I spent four hours at the dr.'s office today as well. The midwife called tonight to say that it's not looking good. My hcg levels at 5.2 were only 16,000. She said she wasn't optimistic because of the levels combined with the ultrasound, which just showed a sac. I have to go back Monday for more bloodwork. She mentioned monitoring me to see if it passes naturally.

Oh hunni I'm so sorry :( I know absolutely nothing about numbers so I wish I could chime in with some positive information. But I'm going to KMFX for you! Maybe you are just not as far along as you originally thought? Either way please keep us updated <3 Sending positive vibes your way! :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Lozga said:


> Just got back from A&E after a 4 hour wait. Midwife will call me in the morning and I will have a scan tomorrow so fx. No cramps yet but more bright red spotting. Doctor has put me on bed rest. Will update you after the scan

FXed for a healthy scan. Lots of :dust: :hugs: and good luck!



Sbmack said:


> I hope everything works out for you!
> 
> I spent four hours at the dr.'s office today as well. The midwife called tonight to say that it's not looking good. My hcg levels at 5.2 were only 16,000. She said she wasn't optimistic because of the levels combined with the ultrasound, which just showed a sac. I have to go back Monday for more bloodwork. She mentioned monitoring me to see if it passes naturally.

Last time I checked, 16,000 is normal for 5 weeks. When I was five weeks my levels were 14,002 and the nurse that gave me my results told me that it was a perfectly normal result for 5 weeks (I asked her because I wasn't sure if that was normal). I also looked it up later myself and everything I found pointed towards it being a normal result. And last time I checked, it was also normal to see a sack at 4-5 weeks. Maybe you should get a second opinion?


----------



## Sbmack

KalonKiki said:


> Lozga said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from A&E after a 4 hour wait. Midwife will call me in the morning and I will have a scan tomorrow so fx. No cramps yet but more bright red spotting. Doctor has put me on bed rest. Will update you after the scan
> 
> FXed for a healthy scan. Lots of :dust: :hugs: and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> I hope everything works out for you!
> 
> I spent four hours at the dr.'s office today as well. The midwife called tonight to say that it's not looking good. My hcg levels at 5.2 were only 16,000. She said she wasn't optimistic because of the levels combined with the ultrasound, which just showed a sac. I have to go back Monday for more bloodwork. She mentioned monitoring me to see if it passes naturally.Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I checked, 16,000 is normal for 5 weeks. When I was five weeks my levels were 14,002 and the nurse that gave me results told me that it was a perfectly normal result for 5 weeks (I asked her because I wasn't sure if that was normal). I also looked it up later myself and everything I found pointed towards it being a normal result. And last time I checked, it was also normal to see a sack at 4-5 weeks. Maybe you should get a second opinion?Click to expand...

Thanks, Kalonkiki!! This is my first and I have researched a ton about conceiving (it took us 10 months), but nothing about pregnancy yet. The bleeding keeps coming and going and it's not super heavy so I'm holding a little hope. I've cancelled all my weekend plans so I can just rest and stay off my feet. My boobs feel like they're getting smaller so that worries me a bit because I feel like they e been growing every day since I got my BFP. Thanks again for the info!!


----------



## KalonKiki

You're welcome honey. :hugs:
I just wanted to reassure you based on what I knew (this is my first as well, so all I have is what nurses and my OB have told me and research that I've dug up on my own). A doctor shouldn't be able to see anything other than a sack on an ultrasound until about 7 or 8 weeks I think (because the baby is just too small until that point). It's also common for a heartbeat not to be picked up until about 6 weeks. 16,000 is actually very good for only 5 weeks and 2 days. You're not having any bad cramping, are you? If not, especially since the bleeding has lessened, I would just kick back and relax and try not to worry. I'm sure that your bean is fine and that whoever you're seeing is just trying to scare you into unnecessary tests and procedures (unfortunately they do that sometimes to make more money). I would honestly think about the possibility of looking into a new midwife or OB.


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm sorry it's been such a rough 24 hours for a lot of you ladies. y'all are in my prayers. Sticky beans for all of us!


----------



## SlimBrit

Oh, Mamas. I pray that we are all able to remain together and can find strength in each other to make it through our struggles. For those of us whose tiny babies have grown wings, we will not forget that you were a part of this family and always will be. This door may be closing for a short time but believe that another even greater door is waiting for you to open. I am always here to talk , or just listen if you want to get some feelings out. I may not understand what you're going through, but I understand what you're feeling, and I'm here for you. For those of us that are struggling with our worries, I pray that we can remember to bring our positive thoughts and feelings for our growing babies. Its not easy, but its what we must do. We owe it to ourselves and we owe it to our babies to enjoy our time together, before we know it they'll be in our arms! I care for all of my October ladies so much and I truly hate to see any one of you upset or afraid. We WILL get through this! We have to believe it! Love you Mamas :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

So had my scan yesterday and I am still pregnant after my week of bleeding and spotting. I am 6+5 today and there was a embryo with a heartbeat that we could see. HB of 125-130 at this very early stage.

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii503/goddess7525/20130214_174624_zpsc50fbaf9.jpg

Its early days but I need to try and remain hopeful.


----------



## goddess25

I just read through the last couple of pages, there are a lot of us who have been struggling with bleeding and other issues. It sucks.


Sbmack your numbers sound just fine for your gestation and seeing a yolk sac at your stage is totally normal too, its hard to see anything at this stage and more develops day by day.


----------



## Murmers0110

goddess25 said:


> So had my scan yesterday and I am still pregnant after my week of bleeding and spotting. I am 6+5 today and there was a embryo with a heartbeat that we could see. HB of 125-130 at this very early stage.
> 
> https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii503/goddess7525/20130214_174624_zpsc50fbaf9.jpg
> 
> Its early days but I need to try and remain hopeful.

What an amazing picture! That is so exciting! I know you were worried.


----------



## Lozga

Back from the scan and I have been dated at 5 wks 3 days. They can't really tell anything at the moment as all normal for that date but I'm going back on 1 march to see if the baby has progressed. Good to see the sack and yolk sack in there. There was also a tiny dot (baby) but can't see much yet as too small. Fx baby continues to grow and the spotting stops


----------



## Lindss

SisterRose said:


> Mama Penguin :coolio:
> 
> No sickness for me yet, although it's still early here. I am tired a lot though!
> 
> Does anyone else get a "wet" feeling, like you're going to find AF has come if you go to the bathroom? It's driving me crraaaazy.

Yes!! I do a few times a day!! Its driving me crazy!! Everytime it happens, I swear my heart stops! I think Im going to run to the bathrooma nd see blood, but its like runny cm (tmi)!

I had a planta abrubtion at 3 and a half mnths in my last pregnancy, and was on bedrest from then until I was induced at 37 wks, so thats why I absolutly freak about ten times a day!!


----------



## Lindss

ErinDancey said:


> Ok, well, I just got in from the ER and I'm still not sure what's going on exactly...
> 
> I went in with a LOT of bleeding (dark red with clots). They said based on the amount of blood coming out of me, I had lost the baby. So, they sent me for an ultrasound, and as I'm lying there thinking about whether or not it's silly to be sad about losing a little peanut so early, the tech said "Do you want to see the heartbeart?":cry: I started crying like a baby!
> 
> So, needless to say, for right this minute, I have a little peanut measuring 7+1 (I'm 7weeks today), 11mm CRL, 126 BPM and my HCG is at 48000.
> 
> They can see the bleeding on ultrasound and it's not where the little peanut is implanted, so they said it seems to be unrelated to the pregnancy ?!?!
> 
> What do you guys think? For right now, I am just thanking my angels.

I am soooooo happy for you that you were able to see your little bean, and that all is good in that way!! Did they say where the bleeding was comming from?:hugs: Has your bleeding stopped?


----------



## Lindss

Lozga said:


> Just got back from A&E after a 4 hour wait. Midwife will call me in the morning and I will have a scan tomorrow so fx. No cramps yet but more bright red spotting. Doctor has put me on bed rest. Will update you after the scan

O hun!! Sending you loads of sticky baby dust!! Try and relax and keep us updated on how you are feeling.....:hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Sending lots of :hugs: and positive thoughts to all the women who're worried, having spotting or having scans. 

Lozga - fingers crossed for 1st March. Im sure all will be well :flower:

Goddess25 - Great pic of baby! Glad to hear everything is okay :thumbup:


It's good to know I'm not the only one with the icky wet period feeling then! I think I do remember getting it with my DD, only a bit later on.


----------



## Lindss

Sbmack said:


> Lozga said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from A&E after a 4 hour wait. Midwife will call me in the morning and I will have a scan tomorrow so fx. No cramps yet but more bright red spotting. Doctor has put me on bed rest. Will update you after the scan
> 
> I hope everything works out for you!
> 
> I spent four hours at the dr.'s office today as well. The midwife called tonight to say that it's not looking good. My hcg levels at 5.2 were only 16,000. She said she wasn't optimistic because of the levels combined with the ultrasound, which just showed a sac. I have to go back Monday for more bloodwork. She mentioned monitoring me to see if it passes naturally.Click to expand...

Are you having any cramping or bleeding? When I was 5 +3 my levels were 17,000 and my scan only showed a sack. Noone seemed concerned, midwife said that was all normal, and then my scan this week showed a little bean with a heart beat!! It sounds to me like you should get a second opinion, unless there are some other factors....:hugs:


----------



## Lozga

Sbmack said:


> Lozga said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from A&E after a 4 hour wait. Midwife will call me in the morning and I will have a scan tomorrow so fx. No cramps yet but more bright red spotting. Doctor has put me on bed rest. Will update you after the scan
> 
> I hope everything works out for you!
> 
> I spent four hours at the dr.'s office today as well. The midwife called tonight to say that it's not looking good. My hcg levels at 5.2 were only 16,000. She said she wasn't optimistic because of the levels combined with the ultrasound, which just showed a sac. I have to go back Monday for more bloodwork. She mentioned monitoring me to see if it passes naturally.Click to expand...

This is my scan which they dated as 5 weeks 3 days. Gestation sack and yolk sack visible but they said its too early to see baby. They said this was normal for this stage so wouldn't worry that you only saw a sack


----------



## ZombieKitten

goddess25 said:


> So had my scan yesterday and I am still pregnant after my week of bleeding and spotting. I am 6+5 today and there was a embryo with a heartbeat that we could see. HB of 125-130 at this very early stage.
> 
> https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii503/goddess7525/20130214_174624_zpsc50fbaf9.jpg
> 
> Its early days but I need to try and remain hopeful.

What great news Goddess <3 :hugs: 



Lozga said:


> Back from the scan and I have been dated at 5 wks 3 days. They can't really tell anything at the moment as all normal for that date but I'm going back on 1 march to see if the baby has progressed. Good to see the sack and yolk sack in there. There was also a tiny dot (baby) but can't see much yet as too small. Fx baby continues to grow and the spotting stops




Lozga said:


> This is my scan which they dated as 5 weeks 3 days. Gestation sack and yolk sack visible but they said its too early to see baby. They said this was normal for this stage so wouldn't worry that you only saw a sack
> 
> View attachment 568173

Yay!! :hugs: so you just thought you were further along than you were! That's great news!! :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Linds, yes I've had some bleeding. Now I'm just spotting, but I bled fairly heavy Thursday night which is why I went into the dr. Good to hear your levels were similar. Thanks!

Lozga, they didn't give me a copy of the US. I didn't ask though either. Mine looked similar, but I'm not sure if you could see a yolk sac, which is probably why they are worried by the results. 

The waiting is killing me. I won't know anything until Monday.


----------



## Sbmack

Goddess, how amazing!!! So happy for you. Gives me hope too!


----------



## Sheffie

Ok, scan set for Feb 19th. I still have sore bb's and super positive HPTs (After yesterday's phone call, I had to reassure myself by poas'ing again.) Really hoping this is not ectopic and is a viable pregnancy. I don't know how I will handle two losses in a row!


----------



## MirandaH

ErinDancey said:


> Ok, well, I just got in from the ER and I'm still not sure what's going on exactly...
> 
> I went in with a LOT of bleeding (dark red with clots). They said based on the amount of blood coming out of me, I had lost the baby. So, they sent me for an ultrasound, and as I'm lying there thinking about whether or not it's silly to be sad about losing a little peanut so early, the tech said "Do you want to see the heartbeart?":cry: I started crying like a baby!
> 
> So, needless to say, for right this minute, I have a little peanut measuring 7+1 (I'm 7weeks today), 11mm CRL, 126 BPM and my HCG is at 48000.
> 
> They can see the bleeding on ultrasound and it's not where the little peanut is implanted, so they said it seems to be unrelated to the pregnancy ?!?!
> 
> What do you guys think? For right now, I am just thanking my angels.

I am not sure what is going on with you either but I am so happy to see the good news about your little peanut!! I almost cried just reading that. :hugs:


----------



## Murmers0110

I am with y'all on the wet feeling and it freaking ya out! I was spotting brown cm off an on for a week leading up to my bfp. I'm it's the brown stuff! I havnt had any since I found out though!


----------



## Junebugs

Hey ladies! I posted before but realized i should most likely wait until i told my husband!!! LOL.. i was waiting until Valentines day to tell him. 

So it looks like i am due around Oct 26th! This is our 2nd LO and hopefully it is a sticky bean!! It is just really started to sink in that we are going to have another one! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Junebugs said:


> Hey ladies! I posted before but realized i should most likely wait until i told my husband!!! LOL.. i was waiting until Valentines day to tell him.
> 
> So it looks like i am due around Oct 26th! This is our 2nd LO and hopefully it is a sticky bean!! It is just really started to sink in that we are going to have another one! :)

October 26th is my birthday! Best due date ever. :thumbup:

Beautiful scans, Mamas! Sorry about the ones that are being dated as not quite as far along as they thought they were, but between cycle lengths, conception, and implantation I'm sure it's quite common for women to be dated at a different time than they thought they were. :hugs:

For all of my worried Mamas, keep your chin up! Things may not be as grim as they appear, so try to enjoy this time with your babies as much as you can and try not to worry so much. Most likely everything is just fine. :flower:


----------



## Junebugs

KalonKiki said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I posted before but realized i should most likely wait until i told my husband!!! LOL.. i was waiting until Valentines day to tell him.
> 
> So it looks like i am due around Oct 26th! This is our 2nd LO and hopefully it is a sticky bean!! It is just really started to sink in that we are going to have another one! :)
> 
> October 26th is my birthday! Best due date ever. :thumbup:
> 
> Beautiful scans, Mamas! Sorry about the ones that are being dated as not quite as far along as they thought they were, but between cycle lengths, conception, and implantation I'm sure it's quite common for women to be dated at a different time than they thought they were. :hugs:
> 
> For all of my worried Mamas, keep your chin up! Things may not be as grim as they appear, so try to enjoy this time with your babies as much as you can and try not to worry so much. Most likely everything is just fine. :flower:Click to expand...

Awesome!!!!! :) Hopefully i do have this LO on that date then ;) hehehhehe

Great advice! I felt that way with my first one when i was pregnant, i was always worrying so much i didn't have any time to enjoy it. I am trying to be as optimistic as possible this time!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

This is my first, so I'm trying not to worry at all because I know that any worrying I might do would be completely pointless and probably do my baby more harm than good. I'm trying to keep the most positive outlook I can, and I understand that every pregnancy varies from woman to woman and which pregnancy she's on (1st, 2nd, 3rd, ect) and I can't compare my pregnancy experience to anyone else's. This is the first time I've ever been pregnant, so I'm just trying to sit back and relax and enjoy it because you only get to be a first time preggo once. :D


----------



## Junebugs

Very true! I always say thou, Mama knows best. We always worry about stuff but when you know something is true deep down then most likely it is. You know, when you "just have that feeling." My first pregnancy was a M/C and i just knew the day i got my BFP that i was going to miscarry. With Mason i just knew everything was gonna be ok, even thou i still worried ;)


----------



## lady1985

Hey ladies!

Sorry to hear some of you are going through a stressful time :hugs::hugs:

Scans look great though :thumbup: 

Afm nothing much to report still with sore, swollen bbs on and off, nothing other than that as yet... now 12 days late for af so hopefully all is well. I woke up on Friday feeling a little worried about lack of symptoms and yes crazy I know....did another hpt :blush: it was super positive :happydance:

This wait between the bfp and 1st scan is so nerve wracking!:wacko: this is my 1st preg, so I'm allowing myself a little craziness!

Oh oh oh....I know its not on the list but can I be MAMA BUTTERFLY?? I adore them and find them so spiritual, they're the symbol of new life....:kiss::kiss:


----------



## KalonKiki

Of course you can be Mama Butterfly. Nothing wrong with choosing a name that's not on the list. :D

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox ~ Girly922
Mama Duck ~ Sheffie
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger ~ MilosMommy7
Mama Leopard
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin ~ SisterRose
Mama Hedgehog
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra ~ Lownthwaite
Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
Mama Koala
Mama Owl ~ tx614
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther ~ SlimBrit
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse ~ hollie87
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine
Mama Turtle ~ MirandaH
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee ~ Murmurs0110
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika
Mama Butterfly ~ lady1985
Mama Ladybug


----------



## KalonKiki

By the way, happy belated birthday to little Mason, Junebugs! 
So two under 2, huh? It'll be nice to have siblings so close in age. :)


----------



## Junebugs

KalonKiki said:


> By the way, happy belated birthday to little Mason, Junebugs!
> So two under 2, huh? It'll be nice to have siblings so close in age. :)

Oh Thank you so much!!!!! :) Ya it will be nice to have them so close. My sister and I were 7 years apart and not that close but DH and his brother were 18months apart and VERY close. So i am hoping they will be but i would be lying if i said i wasn't nervous about 2 under 2 thou..... LOL

BTW can i be Mama Leopard!!?? :)


----------



## goddess25

I am going to pick Mama Elephant, since in my scan pic my bean looks like an elephant and I am already using the nickname little nell..or Nellie or bean or sprout.


----------



## goddess25

Congrats Junebugs nice surprise for Valentines day for the hubby. Its nice having kids close in age. My son turned 2 the week before my daughter was born and its nice to see them playing together now.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Can I join please, due Oct 29th I think?? Can I be mamawolverine please. This is No 10 for us lol:)


----------



## goddess25

Wow I cannot imagine having anything close to 10. I am scared enough about having a 3rd.


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh wow, I come from a family of 10 (I'm baby #4). We're 7 girls and 3 boys though. Are you hoping for a boy this time to have an even set of 5 of each gender or are you team :yellow:? Will this be your last baby or are you planning on having more?

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox ~ Girly922
Mama Duck ~ Sheffie
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger ~ MilosMommy7
Mama Leopard ~ Junebugs
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin ~ SisterRose
Mama Hedgehog
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra ~ Lownthwaite
Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
Mama Koala
Mama Owl ~ tx614
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther ~ SlimBrit
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse ~ hollie87
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine ~ 6lilpigs
Mama Turtle ~ MirandaH
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee ~ Murmurs0110
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika
Mama Butterfly ~ lady1985
Mama Ladybug
Mama Elephant ~ goddess25


----------



## tx614

6lilpigs said:


> Can I join please, due Oct 29th I think?? Can I be mamawolverine please. This is No 10 for us lol:)

Welcome :hi:

I can't imagine having 10! You must be Wonder Woman! What are their ages?


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

Mummabee,

So I haven't been on all week as I have been really tired and nauseas and the pages on this thread have more than doubled hahaha I had my hcg levels tested on Wed and results came in on Friday and I am now at 35,000 which means they are 10 times higher than my previous test around 5 days before so dr said "you are well and truly pregnant" lol I told her how I had been feeling and she expects m/s is going to hit me hard, I have everything crossed it won't as I am not sure how I am going to be able to handle this... I have no appetite and the thought of eating makes me want to hurl... So I have been forcing as much food as I can handle but its not going down too well... Think I am going to end up losing weight as I love food and eating so my body is going to get quite a shock at the change in the amount of food i have been having. This morning was my first actual vomiting episode and it was painful as I had no stomach contents, I had eaten some KFC chips at like 6pm which was like 14hours earlier so they were already gone... Erghhhhh :sick: 

I checked hcg levels and they can reach 2000,000+ in 1st tri. Then level to around 50,000 for final 2 tri and that is suppose to be when m/s calms down... I am thinking.... Well I was at 35,000 on wed so by now I should be up closer to 70,000 and thinking this level might be what I have in 2nd and 3rd tri so is this the amount of nausea I am going to have then too? Lol I am just starting to get anxious that I won't be able to handle feeling that sick for that amount of time... And to think some have m/s for their whole pregnancy has me even more worried lol :cry:

Dr told us to pick which hospital we want then she will give us the referral and we can go and pick our dr... It's all starting to sink in now... We have a wedding on Saturday so it's going to be hard to hide the fact I'm not drinking as pregnancy is going to be the first thing everyone places the reason on being a newlywed... We will still be around 4or5 weeks out of 2nd tri which is when we want to announce...


----------



## Sheffie

6lilpigs said:


> Can I join please, due Oct 29th I think?? Can I be mamawolverine please. This is No 10 for us lol:)

Wow! 10 kids. I can't even imagine!

By the way, it totally made me laugh that your avatar is pigglets and you are now mama wolverine. Seemed ironic, lol.


----------



## Girly922

Junebugs said:


> Very true! I always say thou, Mama knows best. We always worry about stuff but when you know something is true deep down then most likely it is. You know, when you "just have that feeling." My first pregnancy was a M/C and i just knew the day i got my BFP that i was going to miscarry. With Mason i just knew everything was gonna be ok, even thou i still worried ;)

My first pregnancy last November ended in m/c and from the moment we found out I kept saying to OH ...if we reach that far. It was really irritating him but then we did end up losing that little bean. It was as if something inside me knew. This one, however, I just have that feeling that it's going to stick. I had absolutely no worries until last night when I woke from a bad dream. 
It was about 4am and I woke up dripping with sweat, I'd got myself tangled in the duvet and was dreaming that I'd starting bleeding but couldn't get loose to get to the bathroom. 

I also waited to tell OH until valentines. I wrapped up a digi with a pregnancy book. I think he nearly cried. Lol.


----------



## KalonKiki

Woah Mrs Jellybean, those are really high numbers. Are you sure you're not carrying twins? <.<
Compared to 5 days ago that is. A 10 time increase? That's quite a bit.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Junebugs said:


> Hey ladies! I posted before but realized i should most likely wait until i told my husband!!! LOL.. i was waiting until Valentines day to tell him.
> 
> So it looks like i am due around Oct 26th! This is our 2nd LO and hopefully it is a sticky bean!! It is just really started to sink in that we are going to have another one! :)

:hi: JUNEBUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: I'm so happy you're here with meeee!! AGAIN!!! :D :D


----------



## liz0012

KalonKiki said:


> Of course you can be Mama Butterfly. Nothing wrong with choosing a name that's not on the list. :D
> 
> And the list is now:
> 
> Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
> Mama Lion ~ POSD17
> Mama Bear ~ Lindss
> Mama Fox ~ Girly922
> Mama Duck ~ Sheffie
> Mama Mouse
> Mama Hawk
> Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
> Mama Panda
> Mama Raccoon
> Mama Tiger ~ MilosMommy7
> Mama Leopard
> Mama Eagle
> Mama Giraffe
> Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
> Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
> Mama Deer
> Mama Penguin ~ SisterRose
> Mama Hedgehog
> Mama Dolphin
> Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
> Mama Zebra ~ Lownthwaite
> Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
> Mama Koala
> Mama Owl ~ tx614
> Mama Swan
> Mama Squirrel
> Mama Chinchilla
> Mama Hen
> Mama Sheep
> Mama Panther ~ SlimBrit
> Mama Husky
> Mama Coyote
> Mama Bat
> Mama Badger
> Mama Horse ~ hollie87
> Mama Seal
> Mama Peacock
> Mama Wolverine
> Mama Turtle ~ MirandaH
> Mama Alpaca
> Mama Moose
> Mama Beaver
> Mama Gazelle
> Mama Lemur
> Mama Chickadee ~ Murmurs0110
> Mama Chipmunk
> Mama Mongoose
> Mama Sugar Glider
> Mama Platypus
> Mama Pika
> Mama Butterfly ~ lady1985
> Mama Ladybug

I would love to add Mama Chihuahua:) I am a true Chihuahua momma, so that fits me:)


----------



## healthb4baby

lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry to hear some of you are going through a stressful time :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Scans look great though :thumbup:
> 
> Afm nothing much to report still with sore, swollen bbs on and off, nothing other than that as yet... now 12 days late for af so hopefully all is well. I woke up on Friday feeling a little worried about lack of symptoms and yes crazy I know....did another hpt :blush: it was super positive :happydance:
> 
> This wait between the bfp and 1st scan is so nerve wracking!:wacko: this is my 1st preg, so I'm allowing myself a little craziness!
> 
> Oh oh oh....I know its not on the list but can I be MAMA BUTTERFLY?? I adore them and find them so spiritual, they're the symbol of new life....:kiss::kiss:


hehe glad to know I'm not the only one who keeps doing HPT's :D its very reassuring to see that super dark line :)


----------



## Junebugs

goddess25 said:


> Congrats Junebugs nice surprise for Valentines day for the hubby. Its nice having kids close in age. My son turned 2 the week before my daughter was born and its nice to see them playing together now.

Thanks! I am glad to hear you say that, it is always nice to hear stories from other mommas with 2 under 2 and hearing how close they are ! It makes me feel like i'm not so crazy after all! Hehehehehhe 



6lilpigs said:


> Can I join please, due Oct 29th I think?? Can I be mamawolverine please. This is No 10 for us lol:)

OMG !!!!!!! 10!!!!!! Thats awesome!!!! You go girl!



Girly922 said:


> My first pregnancy last November ended in m/c and from the moment we found out I kept saying to OH ...if we reach that far. It was really irritating him but then we did end up losing that little bean. It was as if something inside me knew. This one, however, I just have that feeling that it's going to stick. I had absolutely no worries until last night when I woke from a bad dream.
> It was about 4am and I woke up dripping with sweat, I'd got myself tangled in the duvet and was dreaming that I'd starting bleeding but couldn't get loose to get to the bathroom.
> 
> I also waited to tell OH until valentines. I wrapped up a digi with a pregnancy book. I think he nearly cried. Lol.

I really feel its true, I've so far never been wrong with going with my gut! Like I said thou, we always still worry, no matter what. I'm sorry about that dream, some of the pregnancy dreams can be CRAZY and feel soooooo real! They can be REALLY scary sometimes.

Oh that's so cute that he nearly cried!!!! I didn't get that from my husband but he was def. shocked! We only started trying 2 months ago so we didnt think it was gonna happen this fast.



ZombieKitten said:


> :hi: JUNEBUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: I'm so happy you're here with meeee!! AGAIN!!! :D :D

YAY ZOMBIE!!!!!!!! I am so happy we get to go through another 9 months together!!!!! Do you know if any of the other girls that got there BFP are on this thread yet? I AM SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheffie

Just watched 2 hours worth of a dog rescue show (Pit Bulls and Parolees) and was pretty much bawling the entire time. Not even just tears, like fun on bawling. Oye. Stupid hormones!


----------



## KalonKiki

So, I went to SRC's 30th anniversary party tonight with Colin and we played black jack with fake money to win tickets for prizes. It was actually pretty fun (though the catering was awful). Guess who won three black jacks in a row when going all in at the end of the night? This gal! :happydance:

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox ~ Girly922
Mama Duck ~ Sheffie
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger ~ MilosMommy7
Mama Leopard ~ Junebugs
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin ~ SisterRose
Mama Hedgehog
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra ~ Lownthwaite
Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
Mama Koala
Mama Owl ~ tx614
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther ~ SlimBrit
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse ~ hollie87
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine ~ 6lilpigs
Mama Turtle ~ MirandaH
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee ~ Murmurs0110
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika
Mama Butterfly ~ lady1985
Mama Ladybug
Mama Elephant ~ goddess25
Mama Chihuahua ~ liz0012


----------



## Mummabee

Mrs Jellybean said:


> Mummabee,
> 
> So I haven't been on all week as I have been really tired and nauseas and the pages on this thread have more than doubled hahaha I had my hcg levels tested on Wed and results came in on Friday and I am now at 35,000 which means they are 10 times higher than my previous test around 5 days before so dr said "you are well and truly pregnant" lol I told her how I had been feeling and she expects m/s is going to hit me hard, I have everything crossed it won't as I am not sure how I am going to be able to handle this... I have no appetite and the thought of eating makes me want to hurl... So I have been forcing as much food as I can handle but its not going down too well... Think I am going to end up losing weight as I love food and eating so my body is going to get quite a shock at the change in the amount of food i have been having. This morning was my first actual vomiting episode and it was painful as I had no stomach contents, I had eaten some KFC chips at like 6pm which was like 14hours earlier so they were already gone... Erghhhhh :sick:
> 
> I checked hcg levels and they can reach 2000,000+ in 1st tri. Then level to around 50,000 for final 2 tri and that is suppose to be when m/s calms down... I am thinking.... Well I was at 35,000 on wed so by now I should be up closer to 70,000 and thinking this level might be what I have in 2nd and 3rd tri so is this the amount of nausea I am going to have then too? Lol I am just starting to get anxious that I won't be able to handle feeling that sick for that amount of time... And to think some have m/s for their whole pregnancy has me even more worried lol :cry:
> 
> Dr told us to pick which hospital we want then she will give us the referral and we can go and pick our dr... It's all starting to sink in now... We have a wedding on Saturday so it's going to be hard to hide the fact I'm not drinking as pregnancy is going to be the first thing everyone places the reason on being a newlywed... We will still be around 4or5 weeks out of 2nd tri which is when we want to announce...

Hi Hun! I was just thinking about you and how your test went :hugs: I'm so relieved for you, your numbers are looking awesome!
I'm so sorry ms has caught up with you :sick: my gf who is 26 weeks has hyperemeses gravidarum, she is so ill she has to take meds to stop her from throwing up as she not only throws up from smells but from absolutely nothing she can't prepair food or keep anything down, she can no longer drive because its affecting her vision. She's on zofran, and something else at night to help her sleep. Her meds were helping her for a while but now she seems to be suffering again, if your ms gets to the point that you can't eat please make sure you check in with your dr because no food in your tummy means no nutrients for baby. I hear lemon and ginger infused tea is helpful for ms, peppermint tea is also good for an upset tummy. Have you tried snacking on little things like ritz crackers or jatz? Even saladas? Apparently eating a little snack before you sit up in bed helps with the nausea. I'm so grateful, but I actually haven't been all to bad, only slight nausea here and there everyday. Tired all the time, I actually fell asleep driving yesterday :wacko: just a micro sleep but it really scared me, I really don't know what to do about that :shrug: 

Oh picking your dr, wow that will just make it so real! We have a scan on sat so we are really excited about that, hoping we will hear a heartbeat :winkwink: we are going to get the us copied and put them in a farm for the grandma and nan as our way of announcing! Then that for us will be really real! We have already had a few friends guess, as we are quite a social bunch and enjoy our drinks so a few clapped on much earlier than we would have liked but its ok, IF something were to go wrong I know those few friends would be so supportive and I would rather have a support group than for us to have to bare that on our own :) but ultimately we do want to wait until end of 1st tri hehehe!! Your fresh out of luck at a wedding though that's exactly what I would guess too! :haha: will you tell them if they guess? Aside from ms how are you feeling?


----------



## Vanillabean01

KalonKiki said:


> So, I went to SRC's 30th anniversary party tonight with Colin and we played black jack with fake money to win tickets for prizes. It was actually pretty fun (though the catering was awful). Guess who won three black jacks in a row when going all in at the end of the night? This gal! :happydance:
> 
> And the list is now:
> 
> Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
> Mama Lion ~ POSD17
> Mama Bear ~ Lindss
> Mama Fox ~ Girly922
> Mama Duck ~ Sheffie
> Mama Mouse
> Mama Hawk
> Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
> Mama Panda
> Mama Raccoon
> Mama Tiger ~ MilosMommy7
> Mama Leopard ~ Junebugs
> Mama Eagle
> Mama Giraffe
> Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
> Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
> Mama Deer
> Mama Penguin ~ SisterRose
> Mama Hedgehog
> Mama Dolphin
> Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
> Mama Zebra ~ Lownthwaite
> Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
> Mama Koala
> Mama Owl ~ tx614
> Mama Swan
> Mama Squirrel
> Mama Chinchilla
> Mama Hen
> Mama Sheep
> Mama Panther ~ SlimBrit
> Mama Husky
> Mama Coyote
> Mama Bat
> Mama Badger
> Mama Horse ~ hollie87
> Mama Seal
> Mama Peacock
> Mama Wolverine ~ 6lilpigs
> Mama Turtle ~ MirandaH
> Mama Alpaca
> Mama Moose
> Mama Beaver
> Mama Gazelle
> Mama Lemur
> Mama Chickadee ~ Murmurs0110
> Mama Chipmunk
> Mama Mongoose
> Mama Sugar Glider
> Mama Platypus
> Mama Pika
> Mama Butterfly ~ lady1985
> Mama Ladybug
> Mama Elephant ~ goddess25
> Mama Chihuahua ~ liz0012

I'm not sure what this is all about, but my nickname from my hubby for ages has been Mama Koala!! I'd love to be M. Koala!!!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

KalonKiki said:


> Oh wow, I come from a family of 10 (I'm baby #4). We're 7 girls and 3 boys though. Are you hoping for a boy this time to have an even set of 5 of each gender or are you team :yellow:? Will this be your last baby or are you planning on having more?

Thats cool!! Do you like coming from a big group?? We have 5 pinks and 4 blues and I would love another little boy for the family, I am a great believer in swaying!! I don't know if we will have more, I expect so, but I am already noticing a mental change in myself,pregnancy brain and can honestly admit I am dreading the next 8 monthe because of it :( I have done some stupid things already.


----------



## 6lilpigs

.


----------



## 6lilpigs

.


----------



## 6lilpigs

And well done on the win streak KK!!


----------



## callmemaybbby

Sheffie said:


> Just watched 2 hours worth of a dog rescue show (Pit Bulls and Parolees) and was pretty much bawling the entire time. Not even just tears, like fun on bawling. Oye. Stupid hormones!

I literally cried listening to Brad Paisley's "If He's Anything Like Me". It was ridiculous.


----------



## Lindss

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is havingaa lovely weekend! My sister who is six years younger than me (27) announced last night that she is pregnant, and due the week before me! What are the odds! Now my sis and I can go through this together! At family dinner each week and weekends at the cottage, I will have someone to NOT drink with! So thrilled!!


----------



## liz0012

hey ladies! How are you all feeling?? My breasts hurt still...really bad! I got ms really bad too. No throwing up but I went to the mall yesterday and I asked to use their restroom, I so thought it was on, but just nauseous. I hate it. My mom lives out of town so I have been visiting with her. We went shopping and she bought be a bunch of maternity clothes. It was weird seeing myself in those clothes:) I tried on the belly while I was there and it was strange! I went into normal stores and I just got depressed trying on shirts. My chest has already grown and I am not comfortable trying on normal stuff. Does anyone else feel like that?? I got kind of sad trying on bras too! I know this is happening and I am excited for my belly to grow, but I am not use to it and it's hard to see myself changing. Tell me this is normal since this is my first and the first time I am changing!


----------



## Junebugs

I dont know if it's because i am so early but i really dont feel anything. I have had some back pain but thats about it really.....


----------



## Sbmack

So I still won't know what's really going on until Monday, but I'm feeling optimistic. I haven't been bleeding all weekend. Just some light brown spotting on and off. No cramping either. I would think that if I were miscarrying I would be bleeding. Also, thanks ladies for chiming in to say that my levels didn't seem that off, it has helped to ease my worry a bit. I really wish the midwife didn't call with such a grim outlook on Friday. It's really made for a horrible weekend. I have been feeling better though because the lack of bleeding.


----------



## tx614

Sbmack said:


> So I still won't know what's really going on until Monday, but I'm feeling optimistic. I haven't been bleeding all weekend. Just some light brown spotting on and off. No cramping either. I would think that if I were miscarrying I would be bleeding. Also, thanks ladies for chiming in to say that my levels didn't seem that off, it has helped to ease my worry a bit. I really wish the midwife didn't call with such a grim outlook on Friday. It's really made for a horrible weekend. I have been feeling better though because the lack of bleeding.

I am glad you are feeling better! :hugs:

I am having nasuea at night; really late. Anyone else having this? It is like right before I go to bed and it is hard to get to sleep!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Junebugs said:


> YAY ZOMBIE!!!!!!!! I am so happy we get to go through another 9 months together!!!!! Do you know if any of the other girls that got there BFP are on this thread yet? I AM SOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so excited toooo!!!! I havent seen any of the other ladies on here yet. I know a few of them are ahead of us so they're in the other threads (I believe Steph is in the August thread?) Not sure where everyone else is hiding... I'll have to do some stalking ;) 



Lindss said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone is havingaa lovely weekend! My sister who is six years younger than me (27) announced last night that she is pregnant, and due the week before me! What are the odds! Now my sis and I can go through this together! At family dinner each week and weekends at the cottage, I will have someone to NOT drink with! So thrilled!!

Thats wonderful Lindss! Congrats!! We always have each other to vent to but sometimes it's nice to have someone in person to share the experience with, especially someone so close to you such as your sister! How exciting!!


----------



## liz0012

tx614 said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> So I still won't know what's really going on until Monday, but I'm feeling optimistic. I haven't been bleeding all weekend. Just some light brown spotting on and off. No cramping either. I would think that if I were miscarrying I would be bleeding. Also, thanks ladies for chiming in to say that my levels didn't seem that off, it has helped to ease my worry a bit. I really wish the midwife didn't call with such a grim outlook on Friday. It's really made for a horrible weekend. I have been feeling better though because the lack of bleeding.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better! :hugs:
> 
> I am having nasuea at night; really late. Anyone else having this? It is like right before I go to bed and it is hard to get to sleep!Click to expand...

Yes, me too! i have the worst nausea when I am laying in bed or when I get up at night to pee. I do not throw up though, just nauseous.


----------



## goddess25

Glad your feeling more positive sbmack. Midwives are a bit like that sometimes.


----------



## Murmers0110

Well this morning I've been having tan watery discharge when I wipe. I havnt had any spotting since Wednesday ( the day I got my bfp). So now I'm freaked out! I have a dr appointment Tuesday and of course I can't get ahold of my dr today and may but be able to tomorrow since its a holiday. Any advice?


----------



## MilosMommy7

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I'm 6 weeks :dance: this is the longest I've made without getting sick! Hope I can keep it up for the next 5-6weeks :argh: I've bought myself some maternity jeans already. My regular jeans just don't cut it anymore. And I refuse to walk around in pajama pants again :haha:


----------



## momof1making2

I hit my BFP ON VALENTINES DAY! I'm so excited, I have been trying for 1 year now. I am due October 28th may I join?


----------



## ZombieKitten

MilosMommy7 said:


> Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I'm 6 weeks :dance: this is the longest I've made without getting sick! Hope I can keep it up for the next 5-6weeks :argh: I've bought myself some maternity jeans already. My regular jeans just don't cut it anymore. And I refuse to walk around in pajama pants again :haha:

That's great!! FX for a non-MS kinda pregnancy for you!!! :hugs:



momof1making2 said:


> I hit my BFP ON VALENTINES DAY! I'm so excited, I have been trying for 1 year now. I am due October 28th may I join?

WELCOME!! And CONGRATS!! I was going to surprise DH on Valentines Day but I just couldn't hold off that long. I told him right away :blush:


----------



## Sbmack

momof1making2 said:


> I hit my BFP ON VALENTINES DAY! I'm so excited, I have been trying for 1 year now. I am due October 28th may I join?

Congratulations! Welcome.


----------



## healthb4baby

momof1making2 said:


> I hit my BFP ON VALENTINES DAY! I'm so excited, I have been trying for 1 year now. I am due October 28th may I join?

Congrats!!! :D :hi:


----------



## Lozga

Murmers0110 said:


> Well this morning I've been having tan watery discharge when I wipe. I havnt had any spotting since Wednesday ( the day I got my bfp). So now I'm freaked out! I have a dr appointment Tuesday and of course I can't get ahold of my dr today and may but be able to tomorrow since its a holiday. Any advice?

Just have to sit it out and wait unfortunately. I'm in same position I had a scan yesterday but won't know if the pregnancy is actually progressing until 1st march when I have another scan. But if its not red blood and you don't have cramps I think it is pretty normal. Try not to worry and take it easy.


----------



## lady1985

MilosMommy7 said:


> Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I'm 6 weeks :dance: this is the longest I've made without getting sick! Hope I can keep it up for the next 5-6weeks :argh: I've bought myself some maternity jeans already. My regular jeans just don't cut it anymore. And I refuse to walk around in pajama pants again :haha:

Hey I think I'm 6 weeks today! I'm not feeling sick either! I was hoping I I'm not the only one!

I was looking at maternity clothes this weekend too, but I'm not brave enough to buy any yet!

I'm noticing tonight I'm getting thicker above my pubic bone, I'm guess this is the start of bump? Was thinking 6 weeks is a bit early to show though. What do you think???

So excited:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Girly922

momof1making2 said:


> I hit my BFP ON VALENTINES DAY! I'm so excited, I have been trying for 1 year now. I am due October 28th may I join?

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## Lostunicorn

Evening Ladies, 
Sorry for not being around but I ended up in the epu on Valentine's day with an expected ectopic. After two ultrasound (external and internal) they have ruled out ectopic but could only see a yok sac, no heartbeat and baby is measuring a week behind so have another scan on 25th Feb. Needless to say I was a nervous wreak especially as I had to be alone due to DH having to look after my daughter. praying that all is well as have developed horrid nausea and a craving for milkshakes!!!

To all other mothers worried by bleeding, crapms, spotting, early scans and any thing else you are in my thoughts and prayers, I wouldn't wish this on anyone. 

Kalonkik can I please be Mama hedgehog? cheers honey x


----------



## SlimBrit

MilosMommy7 said:


> Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I'm 6 weeks :dance: this is the longest I've made without getting sick! Hope I can keep it up for the next 5-6weeks :argh: I've bought myself some maternity jeans already. My regular jeans just don't cut it anymore. And I refuse to walk around in pajama pants again :haha:

Woohoo no morning sickness!!! :happydance: I'm right there with you, almost 6 weeks and only afternoon nausea. Hoping it stays that way for the both of us. :flower: I bought some athletic pants and leggings and a bunch of stretchy shirts. Haven't been too fond of jeans lately. All of them hurt my tummy and I don't want to buy any maternity jeans just yet. I have one pair that I got before I miscarried last time that I LOVE, so it should do until I get sick of wearing them. I'm so excited to have a huge belly to rub and block me from seeing my feet!!!

One more thing: I asked this question in the chatzy room but figured I should ask here for those who haven't used it yet. What do you ladies think about a secret Facebook group? No one would be able to see any posts or photos related to the group unless they had access. No one would even know it existed! I found it to be easier for keeping up with activity and each other while also being a great middle-of-the-night resource for the Moms after having their babies. You wouldn't have to worry about anyone accidentally posting your baby news on your wall (you could wait to friend everyone after you announce it yourself) and we could say anything we want about our pregnancies without anyone knowing! (besides us of course :winkwink:)



P.S. Mama Panther is officially here! I love my avatar :haha:


----------



## Lostunicorn

Slimbrit: Definate vote for the facebook private group here, this is how I keep up with my January Jellybeans 2010 and it works really well especially as you can friend those you ened up chatting to a lot and everything stays private. I'd love to join x


----------



## SisterRose

:hugs: lost unicorn, hope everything goes well next scan. 

Maternity clothes? I'll just do what I do when I get fat and live in leggings for a while :haha: I'd be too nervous to buy any maternity clothes until Im out of first tri and everything is okay. 
I keep looking at baby clothes and resisting them, which is very hard because everything is just sooooo damn cute >.< 

Today I realised I'm due 23rd of October not the 24th so I'm a day ahead of what I thought, which is awesome because now I can book my 8 week scan a day earlier :haha: 

Secret Facebook sounds good to me. I was in a little group called September stars with my DD and almost 3 years on we all still chat and share Pictures and stories of our little ones. We also have a private Facebook too  

X


----------



## Lostunicorn

Sore/Swollen Breasts [ x] Headaches [ x] Gas [ ] Nausea [ x] 
Vomiting [ ] Bloating [ x] Constipation [ ] Backaches [ x] 
Cramps [x ] Spotting [ x] Increased CM [ x] Frequent Urination [x ] 
Fatigue [ x] Vivid Dreams [ x] Cravings [ x] Food Aversion [x ] 
Emotional [ x] Insomnia [x ] Increased Appetite [ ] Increased Energy [ ] 
Heightened Sense of Smell [ x] Acne [ x] Oily Hair [ ] Dry Hair [ x] 

Meant to add this to my last post, sorry x


----------



## Girly922

Secret Facebook page sounds good to me!! I have one with some girls while TTC and it works amazingly. We all keep in touch so well and it's a lot harder to lose track than on here. Lol.


----------



## ZombieKitten

I love the idea of a secret facebook group! I have one with the ladies from my Feb 2012 group and I love them! We are so close we're practically family!! We talk everyday <3 <3


----------



## Maze

I have a lot to catch up on...

I was admitted to the hospital this weekend for 24 hours. Remember how I said my morning sickness suddenly disappeared? Well it came back, and I couldn't stop my body from convulsing and throwing up. It was to the point where my body (tmi) was forcing up lime green acid, over and over again. I lost conciousness. So I was hooked up to a drip and monitored. Unfortunately, they did not do an ultrasound to check on the baby which had me a little miffed but, since I have my symptoms going strong I trust my bean must be OK. 

It took three different IV bags of different medications to get me to stop throwing up.

It was awful. They even had to do a heart test on me because my heart was having frequent palpitations and my blood pressure was dropping pretty low.

I am on bed rest for now until I can get in to see my permanent OB-gyn, who can then figure out where I should go from here.


----------



## tx614

liz0012 said:


> tx614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> So I still won't know what's really going on until Monday, but I'm feeling optimistic. I haven't been bleeding all weekend. Just some light brown spotting on and off. No cramping either. I would think that if I were miscarrying I would be bleeding. Also, thanks ladies for chiming in to say that my levels didn't seem that off, it has helped to ease my worry a bit. I really wish the midwife didn't call with such a grim outlook on Friday. It's really made for a horrible weekend. I have been feeling better though because the lack of bleeding.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better! :hugs:
> 
> I am having nasuea at night; really late. Anyone else having this? It is like right before I go to bed and it is hard to get to sleep!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, me too! i have the worst nausea when I am laying in bed or when I get up at night to pee. I do not throw up though, just nauseous.Click to expand...

That is EXACTLY how mine is! If I get up to pee, I have to just breathe deep and stay propped up again because of the nausea!! No throwing up yet for me either. We will see how long it lasts. My mom had 4 kids and said she never threw up once, only nausea-so I am hoping I got that gene lol.


----------



## tx614

Maze said:


> I have a lot to catch up on...
> 
> I was admitted to the hospital this weekend for 24 hours. Remember how I said my morning sickness suddenly disappeared? Well it came back, and I couldn't stop my body from convulsing and throwing up. It was to the point where my body (tmi) was forcing up lime green acid, over and over again. I lost conciousness. So I was hooked up to a drip and monitored. Unfortunately, they did not do an ultrasound to check on the baby which had me a little miffed but, since I have my symptoms going strong I trust my bean must be OK.
> 
> It took three different IV bags of different medications to get me to stop throwing up.
> 
> It was awful. They even had to do a heart test on me because my heart was having frequent palpitations and my blood pressure was dropping pretty low.
> 
> I am on bed rest for now until I can get in to see my permanent OB-gyn, who can then figure out where I should go from here.

I am so sorry to hear that Maze! :hugs:

Did they figure out what was causing you to throw up so much?

Do you know when you get an US?


----------



## ZombieKitten

Maze said:


> I have a lot to catch up on...
> 
> I was admitted to the hospital this weekend for 24 hours. Remember how I said my morning sickness suddenly disappeared? Well it came back, and I couldn't stop my body from convulsing and throwing up. It was to the point where my body (tmi) was forcing up lime green acid, over and over again. I lost conciousness. So I was hooked up to a drip and monitored. Unfortunately, they did not do an ultrasound to check on the baby which had me a little miffed but, since I have my symptoms going strong I trust my bean must be OK.
> 
> It took three different IV bags of different medications to get me to stop throwing up.
> 
> It was awful. They even had to do a heart test on me because my heart was having frequent palpitations and my blood pressure was dropping pretty low.
> 
> I am on bed rest for now until I can get in to see my permanent OB-gyn, who can then figure out where I should go from here.

OH NO!!! :hugs: How are you feeling now?? I'm so sorry you had to go through all that! Is everything going better now? What did they say was wrong? I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: Try to relax as much as you can :flower:


----------



## lady1985

My gosh maze! Hope your feeling better now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lady1985

Can anyone help...I'm trying to work out if I have my ticker right...

Based on lmp I'm 6 weeks as my last period was 6th January...

But...I think I ovulated on the 23rd Jan...

So am I 5 or 6 weeks??:wacko:


----------



## Girly922

Maze said:


> I have a lot to catch up on...
> 
> I was admitted to the hospital this weekend for 24 hours. Remember how I said my morning sickness suddenly disappeared? Well it came back, and I couldn't stop my body from convulsing and throwing up. It was to the point where my body (tmi) was forcing up lime green acid, over and over again. I lost conciousness. So I was hooked up to a drip and monitored. Unfortunately, they did not do an ultrasound to check on the baby which had me a little miffed but, since I have my symptoms going strong I trust my bean must be OK.
> 
> It took three different IV bags of different medications to get me to stop throwing up.
> 
> It was awful. They even had to do a heart test on me because my heart was having frequent palpitations and my blood pressure was dropping pretty low.
> 
> I am on bed rest for now until I can get in to see my permanent OB-gyn, who can then figure out where I should go from here.

Oh maze, that's awful! How're you feeling now? I really hope you get some relief. Keep resting hun! :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Maze - oh no, that's awful! Glad that you're feeling a bit better now and hopefully your morning sickness will subside a little.


----------



## Sbmack

Lostunicorn, I hope everything works out for you!! How far along do they think you are?

Maze, what a horrible experience. I you're feeling better and that you won't get that sick again. How scary!


----------



## SisterRose

lady1985 said:


> Can anyone help...I'm trying to work out if I have my ticker right...
> 
> Based on lmp I'm 6 weeks as my last period was 6th January...
> 
> But...I think I ovulated on the 23rd Jan...
> 
> So am I 5 or 6 weeks??:wacko:

How long is Your cycle? X


----------



## momof1making2

Thank you so much for the warm welcome ladies. And big :hugs: to Maze, that just sounds awful hun, I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that. Fxed you gave a h&h 9 months!


----------



## ZombieKitten

lady1985 said:


> Can anyone help...I'm trying to work out if I have my ticker right...
> 
> Based on lmp I'm 6 weeks as my last period was 6th January...
> 
> But...I think I ovulated on the 23rd Jan...
> 
> So am I 5 or 6 weeks??:wacko:

If you think you ovulated on the 23rd, you would be 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant and you would be due on October 16th :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

My EDD is Oct 28th <3


----------



## Girly922

lady1985 said:


> Can anyone help...I'm trying to work out if I have my ticker right...
> 
> Based on lmp I'm 6 weeks as my last period was 6th January...
> 
> But...I think I ovulated on the 23rd Jan...
> 
> So am I 5 or 6 weeks??:wacko:

Most midwives will take it from your lmp until you go for your dating scan anyway. My ticker puts me at 4w4d from my lmp but I know I ovulate early and have a longer LP so from O would be 4w6d but I'll wait until my scan to date the pregnancy.


----------



## Maze

It's just severe hyperemesis, which isn't a huge surprise as I had it with my daughter. I still feel pretty bad, but I wanted to come home and rest here so I could be with my kids. Whenever I'm in the hospital overnight I get really panicked and missing my kids. 

I have no energy whatsoever and absolutely no desire to eat. 

Thanks for all your well-wishes. I really appreciate it. My husband is filling my prescription for Zofran as we speak, so hopefully it will help some. 

I am not sure when I will get in for a follow-up ultrasound, Monday is a holiday here (family day) so my family doctor isn't open until Tuesday, but I will call them then.


----------



## lady1985

My cycle average is 30 days...


----------



## SisterRose

Girly922 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone help...I'm trying to work out if I have my ticker right...
> 
> Based on lmp I'm 6 weeks as my last period was 6th January...
> 
> But...I think I ovulated on the 23rd Jan...
> 
> So am I 5 or 6 weeks??:wacko:
> 
> Most midwives will take it from your lmp until you go for your dating scan anyway. My ticker puts me at 4w4d from my lmp but I know I ovulate early and have a longer LP so from O would be 4w6d but I'll wait until my scan to date the pregnancy.Click to expand...

So will my midwife date me from lmp too? 
My lmp was 12th jan which would make me 5weeks 1 day pregnant but my cycle is 32 days and I got positive opk CD18 so I think I conceived CD19(jan 30th) which all adds up accurately as I got a positive test 10 days later which dates me at 4weeks 4days. 

Sorry if I make no sense :dohh:


----------



## Girly922

That's what most will normally do just until your dating scan. Some may accept your O date but I think that depends on the midwife/dr you get.

Made sense to me hun! Lol.


----------



## lady1985

I'm going for my scan on the 28th...I'm trying to work out based on ov...cause fx we will get to see something! Also may explain lack of symptoms lol I know I'm crazy!He he!

Thanks girls xx


----------



## SisterRose

lady1985 said:


> My cycle average is 30 days...

https://www.bounty.com/organiser-tools/due-date-calculator

According to this if your lmp was 6th jan and your cycle is 30 days your due date would be the15th October and you'd be 5weeks 5days x


----------



## Girly922

lady1985 said:


> I'm going for my scan on the 28th...I'm trying to work out based on ov...cause fx we will get to see something! Also may explain lack of symptoms lol I know I'm crazy!He he!
> 
> Thanks girls xx

Even if taken from your O date that'd still make you 7w1d on your scan (i think :haha:) hopefully you'll be seeing your little bean!! I think around the 7week mark most women are able to see something but only normally with an internal scan.


----------



## lady1985

Thank you....can't wait!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

lady1985- glad you're not feeling sick either! i am extremely nauseous though. and could feel like i'll get sick at any minute :sick: but i've been doing good at keeping it away. hope it stays this way for both of us!
also, they SAY the uterus doesnt come above the pubic bone until 12w. esepcially for first time moms. but it could happen before that since everyone is different. or unless you're carrying twins :haha:
and as for your due date. i charted/temped and ovulated on the 20th. and it has me at 6w today. i wont know until the 26th what my actual due date is though :shrug:

lost unicorn- hope everything is well :hugs:

slimbrit- im all for the fb group! i wanted to mention it earlier. but wasnt sure since it was so early still. but i like fb groups, so much easier to keep up with!

maze- sorry your sickness got so bad over the weekend! hope you're feeling better now. i went through the green/yellow puke with the last two. in and out of the ER once a week from dehydration. hope you can manage to stay away from the hospital :hugs:


----------



## Murmers0110

Maze and list unicorn - im so sorry y'all are going through tough times! I hope everything's works out!

As for the Facebook thing, I'm down! Let's do it!


----------



## healthb4baby

Maze said:


> It's just severe hyperemesis, which isn't a huge surprise as I had it with my daughter. I still feel pretty bad, but I wanted to come home and rest here so I could be with my kids. Whenever I'm in the hospital overnight I get really panicked and missing my kids.
> 
> I have no energy whatsoever and absolutely no desire to eat.
> 
> Thanks for all your well-wishes. I really appreciate it. My husband is filling my prescription for Zofran as we speak, so hopefully it will help some.
> 
> I am not sure when I will get in for a follow-up ultrasound, Monday is a holiday here (family day) so my family doctor isn't open until Tuesday, but I will call them then.

oh hun I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!

also I really like the facebook idea :D


----------



## Junebugs

ZombieKitten said:


> I love the idea of a secret facebook group! I have one with the ladies from my Feb 2012 group and I love them! We are so close we're practically family!! We talk everyday <3 <3


Very true!!! I dont know where i would be without you ladies!!! Love ya all!!! XOXOXOX :)



Maze said:


> I have a lot to catch up on...
> 
> I was admitted to the hospital this weekend for 24 hours. Remember how I said my morning sickness suddenly disappeared? Well it came back, and I couldn't stop my body from convulsing and throwing up. It was to the point where my body (tmi) was forcing up lime green acid, over and over again. I lost conciousness. So I was hooked up to a drip and monitored. Unfortunately, they did not do an ultrasound to check on the baby which had me a little miffed but, since I have my symptoms going strong I trust my bean must be OK.
> 
> It took three different IV bags of different medications to get me to stop throwing up.
> 
> It was awful. They even had to do a heart test on me because my heart was having frequent palpitations and my blood pressure was dropping pretty low.
> 
> I am on bed rest for now until I can get in to see my permanent OB-gyn, who can then figure out where I should go from here.

Oh i am so sorry you have been so sick!!!! Like you said thou, at least it is a good sign of things being ok with your little bean! Try to relax and get some rest hun!

I am all for a Facebook group!!! :)


----------



## callmemaybbby

So sorry for those experiencing such bad ms!


----------



## Mummabee

Oh maze :( I'm so sorry for you! Glad your husband is looking after you, he's a good one :) 

Mrs J-bean, 
Oh my did I speak too soon! Like a tonne of bricks a massive wave of nausea rushed over me this morning at like 4am then again at 6... And of course my stomach was empty it was soo bad! It was the first time I had actually thrown up... I'm nervous about tmrw now too, it's not bad enough to take anything but still bad enough that I actually think I might have pulled something I was retching so hard :sick: 

How are you feeling today? Keeping anything down?


----------



## Lindss

SlimBrit said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend. I'm 6 weeks :dance: this is the longest I've made without getting sick! Hope I can keep it up for the next 5-6weeks :argh: I've bought myself some maternity jeans already. My regular jeans just don't cut it anymore. And I refuse to walk around in pajama pants again :haha:
> 
> Woohoo no morning sickness!!! :happydance: I'm right there with you, almost 6 weeks and only afternoon nausea. Hoping it stays that way for the both of us. :flower: I bought some athletic pants and leggings and a bunch of stretchy shirts. Haven't been too fond of jeans lately. All of them hurt my tummy and I don't want to buy any maternity jeans just yet. I have one pair that I got before I miscarried last time that I LOVE, so it should do until I get sick of wearing them. I'm so excited to have a huge belly to rub and block me from seeing my feet!!!
> 
> One more thing: I asked this question in the chatzy room but figured I should ask here for those who haven't used it yet. What do you ladies think about a secret Facebook group? No one would be able to see any posts or photos related to the group unless they had access. No one would even know it existed! I found it to be easier for keeping up with activity and each other while also being a great middle-of-the-night resource for the Moms after having their babies. You wouldn't have to worry about anyone accidentally posting your baby news on your wall (you could wait to friend everyone after you announce it yourself) and we could say anything we want about our pregnancies without anyone knowing! (besides us of course :winkwink:)
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Mama Panther is officially here! I love my avatar :haha:Click to expand...

I love it...a secret facebook group!! Le me know when and where to sign up! xx


----------



## Lindss

Maze said:


> I have a lot to catch up on...
> 
> I was admitted to the hospital this weekend for 24 hours. Remember how I said my morning sickness suddenly disappeared? Well it came back, and I couldn't stop my body from convulsing and throwing up. It was to the point where my body (tmi) was forcing up lime green acid, over and over again. I lost conciousness. So I was hooked up to a drip and monitored. Unfortunately, they did not do an ultrasound to check on the baby which had me a little miffed but, since I have my symptoms going strong I trust my bean must be OK.
> 
> It took three different IV bags of different medications to get me to stop throwing up.
> 
> It was awful. They even had to do a heart test on me because my heart was having frequent palpitations and my blood pressure was dropping pretty low.
> 
> I am on bed rest for now until I can get in to see my permanent OB-gyn, who can then figure out where I should go from here.

O mAZE that is awful!! I can;t even imagine what you must be going through, and bedrest to boot?! Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## Lindss

Is anyone else experiencing dizziness? Mine started yesterday, and it was soooo bad. I was ok when I was just sitting down, not moving, but when I was walking, it was like loosing my equillibrum(sp?). It was so bad that after driving to go out for lunch with my sister and little girl I actually threw up at the resturant. It felt like being in a car when you are really drunk....I had to have the window down and everything ( and it was like -12 here!!).
Also now, I literally have to eat every hour or my nausea gets sooo bad :(
I found these little ginger perpermint chews at the health food store though , tthat seem to help if I can get them down!! 

Anyone else having these symptoms?

And how does a secret facebook group get started?


----------



## Lownthwaite

Maze that sounds awful! I really hope you're feeling better and can eat properly soon! :hugs:

I've been nauseous about 90% of the day now. Not pleasant. I'm also having the bouts of dizziness. So I know what you mean about that Lindss. :thumbup: I find it helps if I focus on one spot, stand still and breath deeply. :thumbup:


----------



## momof1making2

Good morning ladies, you all seem so lovely I hope I can join in on all the fun here :) I'm 4 weeks today due Oct. 28th. Has anyone else experienced insomnia? I have a vivid dream then wake up and that happens over and over again all night long. I need sleep lol, I thought it was the opposite and you couldn't get enough sleep in the beginning but not me.... Weird!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Lindss said:


> Is anyone else experiencing dizziness? Mine started yesterday, and it was soooo bad. I was ok when I was just sitting down, not moving, but when I was walking, it was like loosing my equillibrum(sp?). It was so bad that after driving to go out for lunch with my sister and little girl I actually threw up at the resturant. It felt like being in a car when you are really drunk....I had to have the window down and everything ( and it was like -12 here!!).
> Also now, I literally have to eat every hour or my nausea gets sooo bad :(
> I found these little ginger perpermint chews at the health food store though , tthat seem to help if I can get them down!!
> 
> Anyone else having these symptoms?
> 
> And how does a secret facebook group get started?

If I stand up too fast, I get really dizzy and lightheaded. I mean it's normal to feel that way when standing up too fast but it seems like now that I'm pregnant it doesn't take much to set it off.


----------



## Junebugs

momof1making2 said:


> Good morning ladies, you all seem so lovely I hope I can join in on all the fun here :) I'm 4 weeks today due Oct. 28th. Has anyone else experienced insomnia? I have a vivid dream then wake up and that happens over and over again all night long. I need sleep lol, I thought it was the opposite and you couldn't get enough sleep in the beginning but not me.... Weird!

I have but i want sure if it was caused from pregnancy or just stress.. lol


----------



## ZombieKitten

Junebugs said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, you all seem so lovely I hope I can join in on all the fun here :) I'm 4 weeks today due Oct. 28th. Has anyone else experienced insomnia? I have a vivid dream then wake up and that happens over and over again all night long. I need sleep lol, I thought it was the opposite and you couldn't get enough sleep in the beginning but not me.... Weird!
> 
> I have but i want sure if it was caused from pregnancy or just stress.. lolClick to expand...

Last week I had trouble getting to sleep. My mind was constantly racing. But this week I have had no trouble sleeping at all. I can't get enough of it! Hopefully for you ladies it's just a short phase and it'll pass quickly :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

I was at my local children's centre earlier, which is where the midwife is too so I asked if I could book in while I was there instead of going through my doctors. 
I have my first appointment and bloods at 2.30pm this Thursday! I'll be 5weeks 1day though going from my lmp midwife will date me at 5weeks 5days. 
She asked me if I wanted to book then or wait a while, I said I was going to be optimistic and go for it. Then she asked if I'd ever miscarried before which has made me really nervous :-s I was thinking maybe she asked that because if id have said yes she would have told me I had to wait til later to book in ;/ 

Do you think it's too early to see the midwife?


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry I haven't been on in a bit!

Sorry about the really bad MS, Maze. I hope you start feeling better soon once you start taking medication. :hugs:

Also, a secret Facebook page sounds like a great idea! Count me in. :thumbup:

(Let me know if you asked for an animal name and I forgot to add you.)

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox ~ Girly922
Mama Duck ~ Sheffie
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger ~ MilosMommy7
Mama Leopard ~ Junebugs
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin ~ SisterRose
Mama Hedgehog ~ LostUnicorn
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra ~ Lownthwaite
Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
Mama Koala ~ Vanillabean01
Mama Owl ~ tx614
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther ~ SlimBrit
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse ~ hollie87
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine ~ 6lilpigs
Mama Turtle ~ MirandaH
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee ~ Murmurs0110
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika
Mama Butterfly ~ lady1985
Mama Ladybug
Mama Elephant ~ goddess25
Mama Chihuahua ~ liz0012


----------



## ZombieKitten

Happy 7 weeks KalonKiki!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

ZombieKitten said:


> Happy 7 weeks KalonKiki!!!

Happy 6 weeks, Mama Wolf! :thumbup:


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Ladies, quick update: just got back from the dr. She did not think that I am definitely miscarrying. I seriously want to punch the midwife in the face that called me on Friday and told me that I was most likely miscarrying. I got blood drawn today and will know tomorrow if my levels are in fact increasing. The dr. gave me other reasons why I could be spotting. I'm feeling hopeful, but I'm not out of the woods yet.


----------



## KalonKiki

Sbmack said:


> Hi Ladies, quick update: just got back from the dr. She did not think that I am definitely miscarrying. I seriously want to punch the midwife in the face that called me on Friday and told me that I was most likely miscarrying. I got blood drawn today and will know tomorrow if my levels are in fact increasing. The dr. gave me other reasons why I could be spotting. I'm feeling hopeful, but I'm not out of the woods yet.

I'm really glad that you were able to get a second opinion, honey. The doctor you just saw sounds more level headed and honest to me. :hugs:
Bad midwife! No doctor/midwife should EVER tell a patient that they think they are miscarrying, even if there is cause for alarm. The only time that one ever should say that is when the patient has indeed already lost the baby (heavy bleeding, cramping, no heartbeat, ect) and is guaranteed to miscarry. To me it sounds like that midwife was trying to scare you into spending more money. 
I'm sure that your little bean is doing just fine. Spotting in early pregnancy is a very common thing (I think very few of us have actually had no spotting at all in this thread even).


----------



## Girly922

Sbmack said:


> Hi Ladies, quick update: just got back from the dr. She did not think that I am definitely miscarrying. I seriously want to punch the midwife in the face that called me on Friday and told me that I was most likely miscarrying. I got blood drawn today and will know tomorrow if my levels are in fact increasing. The dr. gave me other reasons why I could be spotting. I'm feeling hopeful, but I'm not out of the woods yet.

That's great news! I'm so sorry you had to go through all that with the midwife. What an awful thing to be told. And on a Friday as well so you can't do anything about it over the weekend. 
Hoping your levels are on track!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about your loss, Girly922! So glad you conceived shortly after. I'm really worried that if I do miscarry it will take a while to get pregnant again. It took me 10 months the first time. Good luck this time. I'm sure it will stick! It's not fair for it not too!! 

KalonKiki, I don't think the midwife was trying to make money off me. I just think she's an idiot. As it turns out, a good friend of mine is an acquaintance of hers. I just hope we don't end up at the same BBQ or something. It would be strange to know she's seen my vagina.


----------



## Girly922

Sbmack said:


> Sorry about your loss, Girly922! So glad you conceived shortly after. I'm really worried that if I do miscarry it will take a while to get pregnant again. It took me 10 months the first time. Good luck this time. I'm sure it will stick! It's not fair for it not too!!
> 
> KalonKiki, I don't think the midwife was trying to make money off me. I just think she's an idiot. As it turns out, a good friend of mine is an acquaintance of hers. I just hope we don't end up at the same BBQ or something. *It would be strange to know she's seen my vagina*.

Thanks hun! I feel completely different this time which is keeping me positive. I just feel like this is our time. I wouldn't worry too much about the what ifs right now. And god-forbid anyone here goes on to miscarry they say it's a lot easier to conceive in the 6 months after. Your hormones are still elevated. I had a dr tell me it's as though your body has a welcome mat out welcoming a new pregnancy. But that's not going to happen anyway. :thumbup:

That last bit made me giggle, a lot!! :haha:


----------



## lady1985

Girly922 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going for my scan on the 28th...I'm trying to work out based on ov...cause fx we will get to see something! Also may explain lack of symptoms lol I know I'm crazy!He he!
> 
> Thanks girls xx
> 
> Even if taken from your O date that'd still make you 7w1d on your scan (i think :haha:) hopefully you'll be seeing your little bean!! I think around the 7week mark most women are able to see something but only normally with an internal scan.Click to expand...

That's why I'm trying to work out the earliest I will be as I want to make sure we're far enough along to see something....I'm already nervous, cause of last month chemical I think.



MilosMommy7 said:


> lady1985- glad you're not feeling sick either! i am extremely nauseous though. and could feel like i'll get sick at any minute :sick: but i've been doing good at keeping it away. hope it stays this way for both of us!
> also, they SAY the uterus doesnt come above the pubic bone until 12w. esepcially for first time moms. but it could happen before that since everyone is different. or unless you're carrying twins :haha:
> and as for your due date. i charted/temped and ovulated on the 20th. and it has me at 6w today. i wont know until the 26th what my actual due date is though :shrug:
> 
> lost unicorn- hope everything is well :hugs:
> 
> slimbrit- im all for the fb group! i wanted to mention it earlier. but wasnt sure since it was so early still. but i like fb groups, so much easier to keep up with!
> 
> maze- sorry your sickness got so bad over the weekend! hope you're feeling better now. i went through the green/yellow puke with the last two. in and out of the ER once a week from dehydration. hope you can manage to stay away from the hospital :hugs:

Hey, hope your sickness is a bit better. Still nothing but sore bbs for me. I think more symptoms is better as they say that its a healthier preg, but I guess everyone is diff.:shrug:

I'm still bloated but maybe its just bloat then if you don't show until 12 weeks!!:haha: as for twins they are in my family but I doubt it, it took so long to get preg that making 1 was hard enough...I doubt its too....saying that my bfp was very strong...omg I'm going crazy thinking now :blush::dohh:


----------



## SlimBrit

Alright ladies, I have created the secret group! I need your email addresses to add you so you can either write them on here if you're comfortable, or PM me. Let's get this going! :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

I love the fact that so many Mamas are getting avatar pictures of the animal they chose. :D


----------



## Girly922

KalonKiki said:


> I love the fact that so many Mamas are getting avatar pictures of the animal they chose. :D

I tried, it said my pic was too big and I couldn't figure out how to make it smaller on my iPad! :sad2: lol.


----------



## SisterRose

KalonKiki said:


> I love the fact that so many Mamas are getting avatar pictures of the animal they chose. :D

Lol. I'm going to jump on the band wagon!


----------



## Lozga

Unfortunately, I now have awful cramps and am bleeding heavily. As I went through this in November I know I'm having a miscarriage. We are absolutely devasted and have just had a good cry together. Hubby rang the hospital and they said I should go in if the pain gets too bad or if the bleeding doesn't slow down. Hopefully, I will be able to manage at home. :cry::cry:

This is definitely going to be harder to bounce back from. My mind is just racing at the moment trying to make sense of it all.


----------



## SisterRose

Lozga said:


> Unfortunately, I now have awful cramps and am bleeding heavily. As I went through this in November I know I'm having a miscarriage. We are absolutely devasted and have just had a good cry together. Hubby rang the hospital and they said I should go in if the pain gets too bad or if the bleeding doesn't slow down. Hopefully, I will be able to manage at home. :cry::cry:
> 
> This is definitely going to be harder to bounce back from. My mind is just racing at the moment trying to make sense of it all.

I'm so sorry, Lozga :( you're in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

Sbmack said:


> Hi Ladies, quick update: just got back from the dr. She did not think that I am definitely miscarrying. I seriously want to punch the midwife in the face that called me on Friday and told me that I was most likely miscarrying. I got blood drawn today and will know tomorrow if my levels are in fact increasing. The dr. gave me other reasons why I could be spotting. I'm feeling hopeful, but I'm not out of the woods yet.

I so happy you got a second opinion! 




SlimBrit said:


> Alright ladies, I have created the secret group! I need your email addresses to add you so you can either write them on here if you're comfortable, or PM me. Let's get this going! :happydance:

Done!!! :)



KalonKiki said:


> I love the fact that so many Mamas are getting avatar pictures of the animal they chose. :D

I think i might just change mine!



Lozga said:


> Unfortunately, I now have awful cramps and am bleeding heavily. As I went through this in November I know I'm having a miscarriage. We are absolutely devasted and have just had a good cry together. Hubby rang the hospital and they said I should go in if the pain gets too bad or if the bleeding doesn't slow down. Hopefully, I will be able to manage at home. :cry::cry:
> 
> This is definitely going to be harder to bounce back from. My mind is just racing at the moment trying to make sense of it all.

Oh i am so sorry hunny!!! :( I know how stressful and devastating miscarriages are. BIG HUGS. We are all here to talk if you need it


----------



## SlimBrit

edited



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## Girly922

Lozga said:


> Unfortunately, I now have awful cramps and am bleeding heavily. As I went through this in November I know I'm having a miscarriage. We are absolutely devasted and have just had a good cry together. Hubby rang the hospital and they said I should go in if the pain gets too bad or if the bleeding doesn't slow down. Hopefully, I will be able to manage at home. :cry::cry:
> 
> This is definitely going to be harder to bounce back from. My mind is just racing at the moment trying to make sense of it all.

I'm so sorry hunny!! Sending you massive :hugs: and just take your time to get through this and grieve. I know how devastating it is, make sure you and DH takelots of time to get each other through :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

I get,
"This content is currently unavailable
The page you requested cannot be displayed at the moment. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page." :nope:


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm so Sorry lozga! You are in my prayers.

Afm my brown discharge has stopped again. I go to the dr tomorrow so I hope I get spen answers! I will feel much better after!

My email adress is [email protected]


----------



## Girly922

SlimBrit said:


> Okay, I'm not sure if anyone has been getting the requests I've sent them, so here is the web address for the group.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/LilOctoberPumpkins/
> 
> Let me know if it is working/not working for you. :flower:

Link doesn't work for me hun :(


----------



## SlimBrit

Ugh, I was hoping we wouldn't have to do it this way, but I'll have to add you all as friends before I can add you to the group. My name is Britni Freeman. Accept me please! :)


----------



## Junebugs

I think it would work if you just post a link on here and then add us. Thats how we did it in our other group?


----------



## Sheffie

Lozga said:


> Unfortunately, I now have awful cramps and am bleeding heavily. As I went through this in November I know I'm having a miscarriage. We are absolutely devasted and have just had a good cry together. Hubby rang the hospital and they said I should go in if the pain gets too bad or if the bleeding doesn't slow down. Hopefully, I will be able to manage at home. :cry::cry:
> 
> This is definitely going to be harder to bounce back from. My mind is just racing at the moment trying to make sense of it all.

:hugs: So sorry to hear about this :(


----------



## SisterRose

Slmitbrit - World of warcraft and papa johns. A girl after my own heart :rofl:


----------



## Junebugs

edited



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## ZombieKitten

Lozga said:


> Unfortunately, I now have awful cramps and am bleeding heavily. As I went through this in November I know I'm having a miscarriage. We are absolutely devasted and have just had a good cry together. Hubby rang the hospital and they said I should go in if the pain gets too bad or if the bleeding doesn't slow down. Hopefully, I will be able to manage at home. :cry::cry:
> 
> This is definitely going to be harder to bounce back from. My mind is just racing at the moment trying to make sense of it all.

Oh no! I'm so sorry hun :( I know there is nothing I can do or say to take away your pain but my deepest condolences are with you and if you ever need a friend to talk to feel free to message me. I know how hard it is. Wishing you and your husband a very healthy and speedy recovery <3 And may your little angel guide you on your journey :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Junebugs that link works but it's a closed group rather than a secret group. Can friends see it?


----------



## KalonKiki

Lozga said:


> Unfortunately, I now have awful cramps and am bleeding heavily. As I went through this in November I know I'm having a miscarriage. We are absolutely devasted and have just had a good cry together. Hubby rang the hospital and they said I should go in if the pain gets too bad or if the bleeding doesn't slow down. Hopefully, I will be able to manage at home. :cry::cry:
> 
> This is definitely going to be harder to bounce back from. My mind is just racing at the moment trying to make sense of it all.

Oh no Mama Rabbit. :cry:
It makes me so sad every time that we gain another angel Mama. My heart is breaking for you honey, and I wish that I could be there to give you a real hug. :hugs:
I'm so sorry for yet another loss for you, but we all love you and just like all of the other angel Mama's of the thread you will always be an October 2013 Mama to us and you will always have our love and support. Lots of :dust: and I hope that your next bean is super sticky, you've certainly earned it dear. Take all of the time that you need to grieve and heal before trying again. We'll miss you lots, Mama Rabbit. :flow:


----------



## Junebugs

Girly922 said:


> Junebugs that link works but it's a closed group rather than a secret group. Can friends see it?

I didnt make it secret yet because i wasnt sure if it would work... i just did it thou... can someone else try to add themselves to see if it works?


----------



## Girly922

Junebugs said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> Junebugs that link works but it's a closed group rather than a secret group. Can friends see it?
> 
> I didnt make it secret yet because i wasnt sure if it would work... i just did it thou... can someone else try to add themselves to see if it works?Click to expand...

Ah ok. Lol. I'm still learning about Facebook groups. :blush:


----------



## SlimBrit

I've figured it out, and we've already got 4 people in the group. If I can't find you myself, I'll PM you my email address and you can add me. Yay technology! :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

SlimBrit said:


> I've figured it out, and we've already got 4 people in the group. If I can't find you myself, I'll PM you my email address and you can add me. Yay technology! :haha:

Ok i will just delete the other group then :)


----------



## Sheffie

SisterRose said:


> Slmitbrit - World of warcraft and papa johns. A girl after my own heart :rofl:

hahaha! that was basically my life a couple years ago. Cheese sticks and raids... lol


----------



## ZombieKitten

We talkin about WoW?? I was addicted for a good 4 years. I refuse to relapse! lol!! I do miss raiding though....


----------



## Sheffie

ZombieKitten said:


> We talkin about WoW?? I was addicted for a good 4 years. I refuse to relapse! lol!! I do miss raiding though....

Yeah... I had to quit. Eventually I had to start sleeping at night!


----------



## SisterRose

Sheffie said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> Slmitbrit - World of warcraft and papa johns. A girl after my own heart :rofl:
> 
> hahaha! that was basically my life a couple years ago. Cheese sticks and raids... lolClick to expand...

Haha! Its been ages since I've played WoW now, since I had Ellie I dont have as much time to as it's super time consuming :haha:
I did team up with a few other women on babyandbump when I was preggo and we made a little guild and started leveling together but it didnt last that long!

Oh man, I went through the CS 1.6 and pizza phase :-s


----------



## ZombieKitten

Sheffie said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> We talkin about WoW?? I was addicted for a good 4 years. I refuse to relapse! lol!! I do miss raiding though....
> 
> Yeah... I had to quit. Eventually I had to start sleeping at night!Click to expand...

lol Sheffie I lived off Monster Energy Drinks :dohh: No wonder I gained so much weight during that time!!


----------



## Junebugs

SlimBrit said:


> I've figured it out, and we've already got 4 people in the group. If I can't find you myself, I'll PM you my email address and you can add me. Yay technology! :haha:

I hope i added the right person? :)


----------



## SlimBrit

Junebugs said:


> SlimBrit said:
> 
> 
> I've figured it out, and we've already got 4 people in the group. If I can't find you myself, I'll PM you my email address and you can add me. Yay technology! :haha:
> 
> I hope i added the right person? :)Click to expand...

Yep, you got me. :winkwink:


----------



## goddess25

Sbmack - fingers crossed everything is ok. I am sure it is.

Logza - I am so sorry to hear that. Its so tough with recurrent losses, I know I have been there many times. :hugs:

Maze - sounds like you had an awful weekend. Hope the Zofran helps.

So this facebook group, is it a secret group that no one else on Fb can see that I have joined. I dont want any friends or family on FB to see that i have joined the group or see any posts.


----------



## SlimBrit

goddess25 said:


> Sbmack - fingers crossed everything is ok. I am sure it is.
> 
> Logza - I am so sorry to hear that. Its so tough with recurrent losses, I know I have been there many times. :hugs:
> 
> Maze - sounds like you had an awful weekend. Hope the Zofran helps.
> 
> So this facebook group, is it a secret group that no one else on Fb can see that I have joined. I dont want any friends or family on FB to see that i have joined the group or see any posts.

No one can see it, who's in it, or what we post; the link to it doesn't even work unless you're in the group. No posts or activity or anything related to the group show up on your feed for others to see. Only you can see it. Trust me, if people saw the group that I just created, I'd be getting asked a lot of questions right now! Completely invisible :)


----------



## Junebugs

So for some reason it wont let me delete the other group so for the other girl that are in it just remove yourselves :)


----------



## goddess25

ok where is the link to the group or am I supposed to give someone my details to be invited.


----------



## SlimBrit

PM'd you. :flower:


----------



## Girly922

Junebugs said:


> So for some reason it wont let me delete the other group so for the other girl that are in it just remove yourselves :)

Sorry junebugs, left the group. Does that help?


----------



## Junebugs

Girly922 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> So for some reason it wont let me delete the other group so for the other girl that are in it just remove yourselves :)
> 
> Sorry junebugs, left the group. Does that help?Click to expand...

Thanks.. i will check :)


----------



## lady1985

I've pm you, add me please :flower:


----------



## lady1985

Just noticed an itchy rash just on my tummy...how strange...Googler it and it says can be due to hormones...anyone else get this??:blush:


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't have a rash, but I have noticed my skin has been peeling a little. I think it's because we have terrible water that's tough on our skin when we shower though. :dohh:


----------



## Girly922

I haven't noticed a rash yet. How strange. Dr google to the rescue! Lol


----------



## lady1985

The joys of being an otter, all that swimming in the sun....:haha:

Its like a heat rash all the way up to my bbs, hope it goes!


----------



## ZombieKitten

It's a pregnancy rash :) Not everyone gets them but some do because of the change in hormones. Now that I think about it.... I had one on my neck a few weeks ago... I wonder if it was a very very early pregnancy sign


----------



## lady1985

ZombieKitten said:


> It's a pregnancy rash :) Not everyone gets them but some do because of the change in hormones. Now that I think about it.... I had one on my neck a few weeks ago... I wonder if it was a very very early pregnancy sign

Yet a new symptom :happydance::happydance::blush:


----------



## Murmers0110

Sheffie said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> We talkin about WoW?? I was addicted for a good 4 years. I refuse to relapse! lol!! I do miss raiding though....
> 
> Yeah... I had to quit. Eventually I had to start sleeping at night!Click to expand...

I'm a sims addict! I've thought about getting into wow but I think it's scares me some!


----------



## Girly922

Murmers0110 said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> We talkin about WoW?? I was addicted for a good 4 years. I refuse to relapse! lol!! I do miss raiding though....
> 
> Yeah... I had to quit. Eventually I had to start sleeping at night!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a sims addict! I've thought about getting into wow but I think it's scares me some!Click to expand...

I get way too engrossed in the sims to even think about starting on WoW. I barely get any sleep when I start playing as it is!! Lol


----------



## healthb4baby

hey :) I'd love to join the facebook group!! But I don't know a whole lot about this "computer smarts" stuff :blush: would you be so kind as to help me out?? :)


----------



## Girly922

healthb4baby said:


> hey :) I'd love to join the facebook group!! But I don't know a whole lot about this "computer smarts" stuff :blush: would you be so kind as to help me out?? :)

If you pm slimbrit she's got the whole technology thing covered. Lol.


----------



## SlimBrit

lady1985 said:


> I've pm you, add me please :flower:

If you're referring to me, I haven't had any new PMs. Just add me by email address, I'll send it to you. :)


----------



## ZombieKitten

The Sims is wicked addicting!! I love building and designing houses :blush:


----------



## healthb4baby

lol thanks!


----------



## Girly922

I spend hours just building houses and creating families. Lol. I love it!


----------



## healthb4baby

ZombieKitten said:


> The Sims is wicked addicting!! I love building and designing houses :blush:

Sims is so amazing!!!! :D lol I used waste so much time playing that game, Building the houses was always my favorite part too :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Haha, I think my favorite part of playing the Sims (3) is preparing for a family. I start by working hard at getting the relationships of two Sims up to marriage, then I work on their lifetime goals, then I get them to have babies. :haha:
Of course I'm doing a bit of the opposite in real life. :dohh:


----------



## ZombieKitten

lol! i do the same thing!! I always end up making me and DH and then having tons of babies.... but then I stop playing once they're all teenagers cuz I don't want to see them all turn into adults... it scares me! LOL!


----------



## Girly922

ZombieKitten said:


> lol! i do the same thing!! I always end up making me and DH and then having tons of babies.... but then I stop playing once they're all teenagers cuz I don't want to see them all turn into adults... it scares me! LOL!

:rofl: 

I get irritated trying to make couples fall in love and then get married etc. I'm so impatient. Lol. Plus, they normally always end up incompatible! 

Back when it was sims 2 I remember having 4 babies to a single mum, I think all of them were taken by social services! Lol. I was only about 15 at the time though! 

The sims is also probably responsible as to why I'd be terrified if I was having twins!!:blush:


----------



## tx614

Now I am in the mood to play Sims lol. At least if I start gain it may take my mind off of worrying about every time I wipe and be able to focus on something else. My first US is the 25th. One more week of waiting!!


----------



## ErinDancey

Lozga said:


> Unfortunately, I now have awful cramps and am bleeding heavily. As I went through this in November I know I'm having a miscarriage. We are absolutely devasted and have just had a good cry together. Hubby rang the hospital and they said I should go in if the pain gets too bad or if the bleeding doesn't slow down. Hopefully, I will be able to manage at home. :cry::cry:
> 
> This is definitely going to be harder to bounce back from. My mind is just racing at the moment trying to make sense of it all.

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I went through this last week and I know it's heart breaking. Hugs to you and the hubby.


----------



## Junebugs

SlimBrit said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> I've pm you, add me please :flower:
> 
> If you're referring to me, I haven't had any new PMs. Just add me by email address, I'll send it to you. :)Click to expand...

No i think she PMed me instead. I just sent you a PM. ;)


You ladies are so funny with your Sims!


----------



## KalonKiki

tx614 said:


> Now I am in the mood to play Sims lol. At least if I start gain it may take my mind off of worrying about every time I wipe and be able to focus on something else. My first US is the 25th. One more week of waiting!!

I think my first US is also on the 25th! (It's my first prenatal appointment.) :thumbup:


----------



## crazae4u

Howdy all! Quick update ... my progesterone supplements seem to be helping. I had blood work done and it looks like my levels went from 9 to 20 which makes me feel a lot better. :happydance:

So with that news I feel like I'm ready to join the mama animal kindgom. Can I please be Mama panda? Can't tell if it's already taken since I haven't seen the list in several pages, lol.

Slimbrit - Can I join too? Just PM you!

Lozga - I am so sorry to hear you're going through this. Your in my thoughts.

Maze - You poor thing, I hope you feel better soon.

I think the FB group will be a huge help for staying up to date but for anyone I missed I hope everyone else is doing well. And sorry to all the momma's having a tough time right now. I wish the best for all of you! :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Of course you can be Mama Panda. It wasn't taken yet. :D

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox ~ Girly922
Mama Duck ~ Sheffie
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda ~ crazae4u
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger ~ MilosMommy7
Mama Leopard ~ Junebugs
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin ~ SisterRose
Mama Hedgehog ~ LostUnicorn
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra ~ Lownthwaite
Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
Mama Koala ~ Vanillabean01
Mama Owl ~ tx614
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther ~ SlimBrit
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse ~ hollie87
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine ~ 6lilpigs
Mama Turtle ~ MirandaH
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee ~ Murmurs0110
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika
Mama Butterfly ~ lady1985
Mama Ladybug
Mama Elephant ~ goddess25
Mama Chihuahua ~ liz0012


----------



## Murmers0110

Girly922 said:


> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> We talkin about WoW?? I was addicted for a good 4 years. I refuse to relapse! lol!! I do miss raiding though....
> 
> Yeah... I had to quit. Eventually I had to start sleeping at night!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a sims addict! I've thought about getting into wow but I think it's scares me some!Click to expand...
> 
> I get way too engrossed in the sims to even think about starting on WoW. I barely get any sleep when I start playing as it is!! LolClick to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Sbmack

Lozga said:


> Unfortunately, I now have awful cramps and am bleeding heavily. As I went through this in November I know I'm having a miscarriage. We are absolutely devasted and have just had a good cry together. Hubby rang the hospital and they said I should go in if the pain gets too bad or if the bleeding doesn't slow down. Hopefully, I will be able to manage at home. :cry::cry:
> 
> This is definitely going to be harder to bounce back from. My mind is just racing at the moment trying to make sense of it all.

I am so sorry Lozga! :hugs::hugs: Noone should have to go through a MC, nevermind two. You and your husband are in my thoughts!


----------



## SlimBrit

Lozga said:


> Unfortunately, I now have awful cramps and am bleeding heavily. As I went through this in November I know I'm having a miscarriage. We are absolutely devasted and have just had a good cry together. Hubby rang the hospital and they said I should go in if the pain gets too bad or if the bleeding doesn't slow down. Hopefully, I will be able to manage at home. :cry::cry:
> 
> This is definitely going to be harder to bounce back from. My mind is just racing at the moment trying to make sense of it all.

Lozga, my heart goes out to you. I pray that you and your husband will stay strong through this difficult time and that your rainbow will find you soon. 


_Romans 12:12_


----------



## Vanillabean01

Hey Ladies..

thought i'd see how you all were feeling.

as for me.. this is been a weird pregnancy so far (though I've only known for 10 days!)

I feel nothing!! still!! well... I am tired, and I might be imagining it, but I feel very mildly nauseous in the evenings, but nothing else!!

I remember with my first pregnancy, I was so nauseous from the day I found out. I had sore bb's I was SOOOO exhausted, I had cramps for like the first couple weeks, I had crazy discharge...

This time none of that!!! 

I nursed my daughter for 18 months and only stopped in october and I am still producing a tiny bit of milk. I wonder if because of that, my breasts don't need to 'prepare' so that is why they aren't sore?? who knows.. just speculating on why I feel nothing!!

anyone else??


----------



## goddess25

Every pregnancy is completely different I find. Relish the no symptoms for longer. Your still v early I am sure they will be here before you know it.


----------



## SisterRose

Lol! When I play the sims my favourite bit is making and decorating the houses too, I feel like hardcore famous designer. I've even given OH guided tours through the houses and he's just like "meh" :rofl:

After that I get lazy though, and I use the money cheat so I can buy all cool house furniture, can't be bothered to get my sims jobs! So I just make them have a tonne of babies. I get really excited if its twins:blush: :haha:


----------



## Girly922

I use the money cheats a lot too. I wish they worked it real life!! Lol.


----------



## Lindss

SlimBrit said:


> Alright ladies, I have created the secret group! I need your email addresses to add you so you can either write them on here if you're comfortable, or PM me. Let's get this going! :happydance:

yay for secret facebook group!! My email adress is [email protected]


----------



## Lindss

SlimBrit said:


> Okay, I'm not sure if anyone has been getting the requests I've sent them, so here is the web address for the group.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/LilOctoberPumpkins/
> 
> Let me know if it is working/not working for you. :flower:

for some reason when i click on the link, its saying the content is unavailable?


----------



## Lindss

Lozga said:


> Unfortunately, I now have awful cramps and am bleeding heavily. As I went through this in November I know I'm having a miscarriage. We are absolutely devasted and have just had a good cry together. Hubby rang the hospital and they said I should go in if the pain gets too bad or if the bleeding doesn't slow down. Hopefully, I will be able to manage at home. :cry::cry:
> 
> This is definitely going to be harder to bounce back from. My mind is just racing at the moment trying to make sense of it all.

Im so sorry hun. I cant even imagine what you and dh must be going through....
sending you big hugs xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lindss

SlimBrit said:


> Ugh, I was hoping we wouldn't have to do it this way, but I'll have to add you all as friends before I can add you to the group. My name is Britni Freeman. Accept me please! :)

ok. Im gunna send you a friend request so that you can add me to the group...my name is Lindsay Benn Green


----------



## Lindss

SlimBrit said:


> Ugh, I was hoping we wouldn't have to do it this way, but I'll have to add you all as friends before I can add you to the group. My name is Britni Freeman. Accept me please! :)

ummmm there is like 40 britni freemans...which one is you?!


----------



## Lindss

Junebugs said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/408837135873572/
> 
> Does that link work?

that link doesnt work for me either.


----------



## SlimBrit

Sorry Linds! You found me though! And now you're in the group. :flower:


----------



## Murmers0110

SisterRose said:


> Lol! When I play the sims my favourite bit is making and decorating the houses too, I feel like hardcore famous designer. I've even given OH guided tours through the houses and he's just like "meh" :rofl:
> 
> After that I get lazy though, and I use the money cheat so I can buy all cool house furniture, can't be bothered to get my sims jobs! So I just make them have a tonne of babies. I get really excited if its twins:blush: :haha:

I like to decorate the houses too. If you buy ambitions ,that is a job. Sims in the town pay you to do a job for them. It's cool. I never use cheats. My fav is playing out juicy story with lots of drama and of course building my family but that starts with my parents.


----------



## SlimBrit

I vaguely remember the first few Sims. My favorite one was Sims: The Urbz. I LOVED that game! I think I still have it, actually. I can't believe I didn't know there were cheats! I did everything the hard way.:dohh: 

Now that you guys have mentioned it, I'm going to play Sims this weekend! And I miss WoW so much! My husband and I just got into it last fall and LOVED it. We're in an amazing guild and they took us on our first raid. Utterly amazing. But we've been too busy playing Call of Duty and Skyrim (LOVE) to have any time for WoW. I feel bad :(


----------



## Lindss

SlimBrit said:


> Sorry Linds! You found me though! And now you're in the group. :flower:

Awsome!! Thanks for putting the group all together!! :thumbup:


----------



## Junebugs

Vanillabean01 said:


> Hey Ladies..
> 
> thought i'd see how you all were feeling.
> 
> as for me.. this is been a weird pregnancy so far (though I've only known for 10 days!)
> 
> I feel nothing!! still!! well... I am tired, and I might be imagining it, but I feel very mildly nauseous in the evenings, but nothing else!!
> 
> I remember with my first pregnancy, I was so nauseous from the day I found out. I had sore bb's I was SOOOO exhausted, I had cramps for like the first couple weeks, I had crazy discharge...
> 
> This time none of that!!!
> 
> I nursed my daughter for 18 months and only stopped in october and I am still producing a tiny bit of milk. I wonder if because of that, my breasts don't need to 'prepare' so that is why they aren't sore?? who knows.. just speculating on why I feel nothing!!
> 
> anyone else??

 I just stopped BF a couple weeks ago and my breast dont hurt at all. I have a couple other friends that have just stopped or are still BF and pregnant and they all have the same thing


----------



## Murmers0110

Something tells me my days of playing games are short lived!


----------



## MrsVaughan

Hiya can i join? I am due the 24th =] .. looking for as much support as possible, this is my first sprout and utterly nervous about every ache pain, just want someone to say yeah cramps and backache is completely normal at this stage.. Last person pregnant in my family was my sis 7 years ago so she finds it hard to recall..

Luv, congrats and h&h 9 months x


----------



## ZombieKitten

Vanillabean01 said:


> Hey Ladies..
> 
> thought i'd see how you all were feeling.
> 
> as for me.. this is been a weird pregnancy so far (though I've only known for 10 days!)
> 
> I feel nothing!! still!! well... I am tired, and I might be imagining it, but I feel very mildly nauseous in the evenings, but nothing else!!
> 
> I remember with my first pregnancy, I was so nauseous from the day I found out. I had sore bb's I was SOOOO exhausted, I had cramps for like the first couple weeks, I had crazy discharge...
> 
> This time none of that!!!
> 
> I nursed my daughter for 18 months and only stopped in october and I am still producing a tiny bit of milk. I wonder if because of that, my breasts don't need to 'prepare' so that is why they aren't sore?? who knows.. just speculating on why I feel nothing!!
> 
> anyone else??

I am still nursing my daughter and for me it feels like I'm producing MORE milk... it's weird. They aren't tender or sore or anything, but if I'm just sitting here, sometimes the milk with just start building up like crazy and I feel like I need to feed my LO or my boobs are gonna leak everywhere (sorry TMI :blush:) not sure if it has anything to do with the pregnancy or what. I'll have to do some research.



SisterRose said:


> Lol! When I play the sims my favourite bit is making and decorating the houses too, I feel like hardcore famous designer. I've even given OH guided tours through the houses and he's just like "meh" :rofl:
> 
> After that I get lazy though, and I use the money cheat so I can buy all cool house furniture, can't be bothered to get my sims jobs! So I just make them have a tonne of babies. I get really excited if its twins:blush: :haha:

The money cheat is my BEST FRIEND in that game!!! I mean, there are times when I play and I purposely don't use ANY cheats at all... but if I'm just trying to make a really neat house with loads of neat furniture and decorations, I use the money cheat :) 



Murmers0110 said:


> I like to decorate the houses too. If you buy ambitions ,that is a job. Sims in the town pay you to do a job for them. It's cool. I never use cheats. My fav is playing out juicy story with lots of drama and of course building my family but that starts with my parents.

I didn't know that!! That's cool! I'm gonna have to go buy a new copy because I can't seem to find mine anywhere... so I may buy ambitions too so I can try it out!



SlimBrit said:


> I vaguely remember the first few Sims. My favorite one was Sims: The Urbz. I LOVED that game! I think I still have it, actually. I can't believe I didn't know there were cheats! I did everything the hard way.:dohh:
> 
> Now that you guys have mentioned it, I'm going to play Sims this weekend! And I miss WoW so much! My husband and I just got into it last fall and LOVED it. We're in an amazing guild and they took us on our first raid. Utterly amazing. But we've been too busy playing Call of Duty and Skyrim (LOVE) to have any time for WoW. I feel bad :(

LOL I just told DH to pick up a copy of the sims when he goes out cuz I lost mine! I miss WoW too but it's just soooo time consuming. DH and I love blizzard games... Warcraft, WoW, StarCraft, Diablo... ahhhh the good old days lol. I rented Skyrim from RedBox and I was so sad when I had to return it :( that game was a lot of fun. I end up getting married to some chick just so I could move into her house and store all my stuff lol :haha:



MrsVaughan said:


> Hiya can i join? I am due the 24th =] .. looking for as much support as possible, this is my first sprout and utterly nervous about every ache pain, just want someone to say yeah cramps and backache is completely normal at this stage.. Last person pregnant in my family was my sis 7 years ago so she finds it hard to recall..
> 
> Luv, congrats and h&h 9 months x

:hi: Hi MrsVaughan! Welcome and CONGRATS! You've come to the right place! We're here for all the support and comfort you need! <3 :hugs:


----------



## healthb4baby

MrsVaughan said:


> Hiya can i join? I am due the 24th =] .. looking for as much support as possible, this is my first sprout and utterly nervous about every ache pain, just want someone to say yeah cramps and backache is completely normal at this stage.. Last person pregnant in my family was my sis 7 years ago so she finds it hard to recall..
> 
> Luv, congrats and h&h 9 months x

Congrats! :D and you have certainly found the right place for support :) this is my first as well, and even in the few weeks I've been here I have found a tonne of support and wonderful sense of calm from all these ladies :D

How have you been feeling so far??


----------



## Murmers0110

So last night I had a scare. I'm curious if y'all have gone through this. I was woken up by pain. It was very very low in my girly bits. I was not bleeding but it hurt. I popped a lil and got some nausea ( not because of the smell!) I went and layed back down for about 2aecobds and went back to the bathroom to throw up! Couldn't and instead i farted. It was rank! Lol I started praying and it went away as I was praying it had to have been gas but whoa damn!


----------



## lady1985

MrsVaughan said:


> Hiya can i join? I am due the 24th =] .. looking for as much support as possible, this is my first sprout and utterly nervous about every ache pain, just want someone to say yeah cramps and backache is completely normal at this stage.. Last person pregnant in my family was my sis 7 years ago so she finds it hard to recall..
> 
> Luv, congrats and h&h 9 months x

Hey :hi:

Its my 1st too! Welcome, congratulations and h&h 9 months xx


----------



## broodymrs

MrsVaughan said:


> Hiya can i join? I am due the 24th =] .. looking for as much support as possible, this is my first sprout and utterly nervous about every ache pain, just want someone to say yeah cramps and backache is completely normal at this stage.. Last person pregnant in my family was my sis 7 years ago so she finds it hard to recall..
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome. Congratulations! This is my first too and i'm mega nervous. In my very limited experience cramps and backache early on are normal. Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome MrsVaughan! :wave:
I'm a first time mom as well. We're a pretty wonderful set of girls here, and we're happy to have you. When my mom was pregnant with me, she was also due on the 24th, but ended up having me on the 26th. :D


----------



## lady1985

OK...I'm deffo looking bloated above my pubic bone already!!

Anyone else the same??


----------



## healthb4baby

I am bloated like crazy too! I already can't fit my jeans!! So yoga pants it is :D good excuse to always wear comfy pants!


----------



## Lownthwaite

lady1985 said:


> OK...I'm deffo looking bloated above my pubic bone already!!
> 
> Anyone else the same??

Yep!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7


----------



## alkalinerush

hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3


----------



## Kestersed

alkalinerush said:


> hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3

I'm so sorry for your loss... :( hopefully we'll both be in the boards in the next few months. <3 <3 <3 fingers crossed, all the love and babydust <3


----------



## Lownthwaite

alkalinerush said:


> hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3

So sorry you're going through this hun. 

Lots of hugs. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lady1985

healthb4baby said:


> I am bloated like crazy too! I already can't fit my jeans!! So yoga pants it is :D good excuse to always wear comfy pants!

Yey..glad I'm not the only one! I dunno how I can be so bloated already!



Lownthwaite said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> OK...I'm deffo looking bloated above my pubic bone already!!
> 
> Anyone else the same??
> 
> Yep!!Click to expand...

Yey! Good pic hun:thumbup: I'm exactly the same...I though we weren't
supposed to show until 12 weeks!:wacko:


----------



## Girly922

alkalinerush said:


> hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3

So so sorry for your loss. Wishing you all the best and hope to see you back here soon :hugs:


----------



## Lownthwaite

lady1985 said:


> healthb4baby said:
> 
> 
> I am bloated like crazy too! I already can't fit my jeans!! So yoga pants it is :D good excuse to always wear comfy pants!
> 
> Yey..glad I'm not the only one! I dunno how I can be so bloated already!
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> OK...I'm deffo looking bloated above my pubic bone already!!
> 
> Anyone else the same??Click to expand...
> 
> Yep!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yey! Good pic hun:thumbup: I'm exactly the same...I though we weren't
> supposed to show until 12 weeks!:wacko:Click to expand...

This is my second - not sure if that makes a difference. :shrug:


----------



## Girly922

MrsVaughan said:


> Hiya can i join? I am due the 24th =] .. looking for as much support as possible, this is my first sprout and utterly nervous about every ache pain, just want someone to say yeah cramps and backache is completely normal at this stage.. Last person pregnant in my family was my sis 7 years ago so she finds it hard to recall..
> 
> Luv, congrats and h&h 9 months x

Welcome and congrats!! This is our first too and I'm pretty terrified of every little pain I get. My back is completely killing me today! Although I've had a pretty heavy day at work. But all completely normal. Just all your ligaments loosening up ready to make room for your little sprog!


----------



## Girly922

lady1985 said:


> OK...I'm deffo looking bloated above my pubic bone already!!
> 
> Anyone else the same??

I bloated very quickly before my m/c. Almost looked like I had a little bump going on at 6weeks!! :haha:


----------



## healthb4baby

alkalinerush said:


> hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs: praying your next little bean is super sticky!


----------



## KalonKiki

alkalinerush said:


> hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3

I'm so sorry honey. :hugs:
As always, you're still an October 2013 Mama to everyone here and we love you and we'll miss you. Good luck on your journey to conceive your rainbow baby and may that rainbow be super sticky. Lots of healing and baby :dust:


----------



## SisterRose

alkalinerush said:


> hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3

So sorry for your loss :hugs: sending lots of positive thoughts for next cycle x


----------



## Sheffie

lady1985 said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> OK...I'm deffo looking bloated above my pubic bone already!!
> 
> Anyone else the same??
> 
> Yep!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yey! Good pic hun:thumbup: I'm exactly the same...I though we weren't
> supposed to show until 12 weeks!:wacko:Click to expand...

When I read that we're not suppose to show until 12 weeks, I just start thinking I'm getting fat, lol. I really want to get to a point where I can blame my big belly on pregnancy instead of eating a lot... :haha:



alkalinerush said:


> hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3

:( So sorry for your loss! Hopefully your next bean is super sticky :hugs:



MrsVaughan said:


> Hiya can i join? I am due the 24th =] .. looking for as much support as possible, this is my first sprout and utterly nervous about every ache pain, just want someone to say yeah cramps and backache is completely normal at this stage.. Last person pregnant in my family was my sis 7 years ago so she finds it hard to recall..
> 
> Luv, congrats and h&h 9 months x

Congrats and welcome! Light cramps and backaches are normal. Not fun, but normal :)

AFM, I had my early scan today and everything looked good! Measuring 5+3, which is only 2 days less than where I should be based on my lmp. Most importantly, it is not ectopic (which is what they were worried about). Feeling good about this one! :cloud9: So hard not to tell people! 
Though I have been feeling a little sick to my stomach today... Not sure if I just ate something that didn't agree with me or if this is the first sign of MS. I'm half dreading MS and half looking forward to it since its suppose to indicate a healthy bean :p


----------



## 6lilpigs

.


----------



## KalonKiki

I know it's a little late seeing as I hit Week 7 yesterday, but here is my bump picture from Week 6. :D

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/ea7b9946-a5c5-43f3-8b48-6edb4339cc3f_zps9f539cb7.jpg


----------



## Junebugs

alkalinerush said:


> hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3

So sorry for you loss :(


----------



## Murmers0110

alkalinerush said:


> hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3

I am so so sorry for your loss.





As for the bloating did y'all read my post about the ga last night!?! Lol


----------



## KalonKiki

Yep, and I hear you on the gas! I've been burping more than farting though, it's been really embarrassing, but DF is nice enough to ignore it and pretend that it didn't happen when I accidentally let either one slip while he's in the room. :blush:


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

KalonKiki said:


> Woah Mrs Jellybean, those are really high numbers. Are you sure you're not carrying twins? <.<
> Compared to 5 days ago that is. A 10 time increase? That's quite a bit.

I haven't had any scans done yet so I couldn't be sure. Well at first she told me my numbers were too low so I was just happy to see they were up. When I think about it they haven't even really doubled each day... 3,500x2= 7,000 x2= 14,000 x2= 28,000 x2= 56,000. All I know is they have gone up and are in the range they are expected to be at :) I didn't like the thought of having them checked and waiting but now I am curious to see what they are at again hahahaha.



Maze said:


> I was admitted to the hospital this weekend for 24 hours. Remember how I said my morning sickness suddenly disappeared? Well it came back, and I couldn't stop my body from convulsing and throwing up. It was to the point where my body (tmi) was forcing up lime green acid, over and over again. I lost conciousness.

Oh Maze that's horrible. Hoping you are better soon! I am dreading m/s taking it up a notch... it's like I wait for it every day and I try to prepare myself by carrying around plastic 'vomit' bags in my handbag hehehe


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

Mummabee said:


> Hi Hun! I was just thinking about you and how your test went :hugs: I'm so relieved for you, your numbers are looking awesome!
> I'm so sorry ms has caught up with you :sick: my gf who is 26 weeks has hyperemeses gravidarum, she is so ill she has to take meds to stop her from throwing up as she not only throws up from smells but from absolutely nothing she can't prepair food or keep anything down, she can no longer drive because its affecting her vision. She's on zofran, and something else at night to help her sleep. Her meds were helping her for a while but now she seems to be suffering again, if your ms gets to the point that you can't eat please make sure you check in with your dr because no food in your tummy means no nutrients for baby. I hear lemon and ginger infused tea is helpful for ms, peppermint tea is also good for an upset tummy. Have you tried snacking on little things like ritz crackers or jatz? Even saladas? Apparently eating a little snack before you sit up in bed helps with the nausea. I'm so grateful, but I actually haven't been all to bad, only slight nausea here and there everyday. Tired all the time, I actually fell asleep driving yesterday :wacko: just a micro sleep but it really scared me, I really don't know what to do about that :shrug:
> 
> Oh picking your dr, wow that will just make it so real! We have a scan on sat so we are really excited about that, hoping we will hear a heartbeat :winkwink: we are going to get the us copied and put them in a farm for the grandma and nan as our way of announcing! Then that for us will be really real! We have already had a few friends guess, as we are quite a social bunch and enjoy our drinks so a few clapped on much earlier than we would have liked but its ok, IF something were to go wrong I know those few friends would be so supportive and I would rather have a support group than for us to have to bare that on our own :) but ultimately we do want to wait until end of 1st tri hehehe!! Your fresh out of luck at a wedding though that's exactly what I would guess too! :haha: will you tell them if they guess? Aside from ms how are you feeling?

Thanks hun! :flower: That's no good about your gf. It's amazing thinking your body is naturally suppose to go through this and adapt yet it really can hit you like a tonne of bricks lol

As for the Dr, we have no bloody idea! We went into BUPA to check with them on what the difference will be and she gave us some information to look over as it depends on Dr's we pick and stuff. They also gave me a free copy of 'What to expect when you're expecting" which was lovely! Apparently they hand them out to expecting women who are with them as a way to show they are there to support their clients :)

So I tried a little research and the $500 excess is what we cop to be at the private hospital - THEN we are out of pocket for the OB... which starts at around $3000 and goes up from there... then if bub needs medical care they are another $500 excess fee as they are an additional patient. Not to mention anesthesiology fees if you go that path... The 2 couples we know that went private with Norwest are not people we want to know this early that we are expecting so I can't exactly ask them lol I do know one was around $3500 though for a straight forward delivery which sounds about right; and they keep you in for 4 nights after birth. Our GP said some couples like the idea of having a private room with double bed for DH to stay in and you stay there for 4 nights with your 1st LO but after that many women want to get in and out and not stuff around BAHAHA :rofl:

We already had a friend call us yesterday saying they heard a rumour we were expecting. I felt a wave of panic and when we told him the truth he said that there was no rumour. He only heard I was driving to the wedding this weekend and made the assumption. I was so happy we told him though as he said if we had of said no we weren't he would have made up a rumour we were and spread it to cause havoc. What a pain in the backside... hahaha so now I am dreading people will figure it out. As I have been sick the past few days with a cold I am thinking I might be able to get around it by saying not drinking as I've had the sickness.... :shrugs: worth a try. At the hens party I put lemonade in a champers glass as added lemon cordial to it and no one even noticed - I told them all I was drinking and they believed me! The bartender was nice enough to make them for me for free too :winkwink:



Mummabee said:


> Mrs J-bean,
> Oh my did I speak too soon! Like a tonne of bricks a massive wave of nausea rushed over me this morning at like 4am then again at 6... And of course my stomach was empty it was soo bad! It was the first time I had actually thrown up... I'm nervous about tmrw now too, it's not bad enough to take anything but still bad enough that I actually think I might have pulled something I was retching so hard :sick:
> 
> How are you feeling today? Keeping anything down?

Oh dear, sounds like the same timing it hit me. The past 4 days have been much better. I have noticed a dramatic improvement. I have been waking up every 3-4 hours during the night to pee and I force a muesli bar down and some water and go back to sleep. The same during the day, every 3 hours I snack on crackers, muesli bars and fruit. when it comes to meals like lunch and dinner I struggle... lack of appetite has hit me hard. I weighed myself this morning and I am down 2kg. I am keeping everything down at this point and managing my vitamins (touch wood), it's just the drop in how much I have been eating. I was 71.6kg when we found out. Then hit 72.8kg by around week 5-6 and am now down to 69.6kg at 7+1. The largest meal I have each day would be breakfast - 2 slices of toast with spread if I can finish it. Last night I had a bit of chicken and corn soup, the night before only 3 tablespoons of plain boiled rice and on Monday I managed 6 chicken nuggets from Maccas. I am trying to think of a range of things that are dryish that I can stomach (I can't deal with saucy things) and KFC chips seem to really be hitting the spot. Slightly salty for flavour and a slow releasing carbohydrate. Not the healthiest thing to eat but better than nothing at all! Not to mention I am having 3-4 serves of fruit a day too so it will make up for it :winkwink:

How have you been feeling now?


----------



## Sbmack

alkalinerush said:


> hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3

So sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Sbmack said:


> alkalinerush said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3
> 
> So sorry for your loss. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## POSD17

Hello ladies and sorry for being gone so long! I have been reading all the posts but have been too exhausted to respond. Maze I hope you are feeling better! For everyone who has had a tough month, I am extremely sorry for all of your losses. :( I am sending sticky dust your way for the next bean to sprout! Sooner then later :) For all the new mommys to be WELCOME! <3 I went to my doctor again today and had another internal scan! Everything looks great, I will post a pic tomorrow, but the bean is growing, and it has a heartbeat!!! They say once you see a heartbeat the chance of miscarriages goes down to 10%, which I felt very relieved to hear. They took another 4 viels of blood and will be doing a new test that checks for 300 mutations, which they offered and I def decided to do just incase. As for my symptoms I have had very sore bb's, my dreams just keep coming every night and are extremely vivid, I havent been extremely hungry, I think I even lost a few pounds since my sweet tooth has gone away slightly, im still moody and to be honest ive been very depressed some days. Sometimes I think about past things that I need to let go of, but I find it very hard to do while I am so emotional right now..... I too keep getting small little dots that itch, like one on my belly, one on my wrist... they are annoying but they do go away. I thought I would extremely happy to be pregnant and I am, but I sure hope this depression goes away as it is making me not want to do anything, and then when I dont do anything I get even more depressed, its a bad cycle. I think I need to stay more active and stop being in my head all the time, I really am an overthinker. So thats it for now ladies, I will post my scan picture tomorrow. Thank god for no m/s yet and not spotting, Im hoping it stays this way but only time will tell. Miss all my new friends on here and I will be on more often to communicate more, I think I need the support. As for the facebook, I deleted my page a few months ago, but was hoping I could join from my fiances account, or I could make a new account just for it, dont know if im fully ready to be back on facebook as I have an ex I was with 7 years and we still have like 80 mutual friends....and its just awkward. Anyway goodnight to all and sticky dust to everyone!!


----------



## momof1making2

POSD17 said:


> Hello ladies and sorry for being gone so long! I have been reading all the posts but have been too exhausted to respond. Maze I hope you are feeling better! For everyone who has had a tough month, I am extremely sorry for all of your losses. :( I am sending sticky dust your way for the next bean to sprout! Sooner then later :) For all the new mommys to be WELCOME! <3 I went to my doctor again today and had another internal scan! Everything looks great, I will post a pic tomorrow, but the bean is growing, and it has a heartbeat!!! They say once you see a heartbeat the chance of miscarriages goes down to 10%, which I felt very relieved to hear. They took another 4 viels of blood and will be doing a new test that checks for 300 mutations, which they offered and I def decided to do just incase. As for my symptoms I have had very sore bb's, my dreams just keep coming every night and are extremely vivid, I havent been extremely hungry, I think I even lost a few pounds since my sweet tooth has gone away slightly, im still moody and to be honest ive been very depressed some days. Sometimes I think about past things that I need to let go of, but I find it very hard to do while I am so emotional right now..... I too keep getting small little dots that itch, like one on my belly, one on my wrist... they are annoying but they do go away. I thought I would extremely happy to be pregnant and I am, but I sure hope this depression goes away as it is making me not want to do anything, and then when I dont do anything I get even more depressed, its a bad cycle. I think I need to stay more active and stop being in my head all the time, I really am an overthinker. So thats it for now ladies, I will post my scan picture tomorrow. Thank god for no m/s yet and not spotting, Im hoping it stays this way but only time will tell. Miss all my new friends on here and I will be on more often to communicate more, I think I need the support. As for the facebook, I deleted my page a few months ago, but was hoping I could join from my fiances account, or I could make a new account just for it, dont know if im fully ready to be back on facebook as I have an ex I was with 7 years and we still have like 80 mutual friends....and its just awkward. Anyway goodnight to all and sticky dust to everyone!!

MEeeeeeeeeee tooooooooo I'm so depressed and I don't get it! I wanted this so bad and still do but I also think about past things and get so depressed! Fxed it gets better for us ;)


----------



## Sbmack

For everyone with horrible MS....

I started accupunture a month ago. I was told it helped with infertility and after ten months of trying I got my BFP the month I went three weeks in a row. I went yesterday and the practioner told me that it helps with MS. So much so that women complain that it went away completely. They didn't love having it, but it obviously made them feel pregnant. Some accupunturists specialize in fertility issues. Not all do so I would seek the proper ones out. Just a thought...

I haven't had any MS yet, but I'm only six weeks and I've had some complications and won't know if I have a healthy bean until my next scan next Thursday.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Ohhh ladies... I think morning sickness is right around the corner for me :sick: I woke up and I was fine. I took a shower and started feeling a little weak (I figured it was just from being in there too long). I got out and now I'm sitting here with a towel wrapped around my head and trying to keep my mind off of puking. Blahhhhh.

In other news... I go for my scan in 4 more hours!! :happydance:


----------



## Sbmack

ZombieKitten said:


> Ohhh ladies... I think morning sickness is right around the corner for me :sick: I woke up and I was fine. I took a shower and started feeling a little weak (I figured it was just from being in there too long). I got out and now I'm sitting here with a towel wrapped around my head and trying to keep my mind off of puking. Blahhhhh.
> 
> In other news... I go for my scan in 4 more hours!! :happydance:

Good luck with your scan! 

I live in NH too!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Sbmack said:


> Good luck with your scan!
> 
> I live in NH too!

Really? Where abouts! I've lived in NH for about 7 years now, but I grew up in MA :)


----------



## Sbmack

ZombieKitten said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scan!
> 
> I live in NH too!
> 
> Really? Where abouts! I've lived in NH for about 7 years now, but I grew up in MA :)Click to expand...

I live in Barrington ( sort of in the Seacoast). I work in Portsmouth mostly. I grew up in Nashua. Where are you?


----------



## ZombieKitten

Sbmack said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scan!
> 
> I live in NH too!
> 
> Really? Where abouts! I've lived in NH for about 7 years now, but I grew up in MA :)Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Barrington ( sort of in the Seacoast). I work in Portsmouth mostly. I grew up in Nashua. Where are you?Click to expand...

Ohhhh DH and I got married in Portsmouth!! We live in Manchester :)


----------



## Maze

Oh man, so sick. Who needs to be added to the list? I keep trying to make it through the pages of missed posts but I am having a hard time with it.

so sorry to alkalinerush for her loss. :nope:

Also, I'd like to be added to the facebook group! :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Hey maze can you change me due date to the 21st? Thanks!


----------



## Junebugs

Hey Maze! Can you add me to the 26th! Thanks!


----------



## MirandaH

alkalinerush said:


> hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3

So sorry to hear your news. Praying for a super sticky bean in the near future. :hugs:


----------



## MirandaH

I hope that everyone is doing well. I have been super sick, which is the pregnancy norm for me, so we will see how things go. I am only at 5 weeks, 5 days, so I am a little worried about the upcoming 6 week mark when the puking usually really sets in. Worth every minute though. I will be popping in to check on everyone but probably not posting much until I get some energy back. I ended up working extra hours last night (6 of them) since no one knows yet. I work at a hotel and one of the housekeepers lost her master key so ever room door in the whole place had to be reprogrammed while I sat watching the camera to make sure no one was breaking into anyone else's room. Good times. 

On a better note, OH didn't like that my back was hurting so much every time I got up, so when I finally got home, I was welcomed by a brand new mattress. It is heaven. I didn't want to get out of it this morning. 

Maze:I hope you are feeling better soon. :(


----------



## Murmers0110

That sounds amazing Miranda! I wish we had the money for that! My valentines day gift this year was a super nice matters topper. It's amazing!


----------



## POSD17

Maze said:


> Oh man, so sick. Who needs to be added to the list? I keep trying to make it through the pages of missed posts but I am having a hard time with it.
> 
> so sorry to alkalinerush for her loss. :nope:
> 
> Also, I'd like to be added to the facebook group! :)

Hope you feel better Maze! Can you please update my due date to October 7th. Thank you!


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Lion: Yay, due date buddies! :happydance:


----------



## lady1985

Sheffie said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> OK...I'm deffo looking bloated above my pubic bone already!!
> 
> Anyone else the same??
> 
> Yep!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yey! Good pic hun:thumbup: I'm exactly the same...I though we weren't
> supposed to show until 12 weeks!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> When I read that we're not suppose to show until 12 weeks, I just start thinking I'm getting fat, lol. I really want to get to a point where I can blame my big belly on pregnancy instead of eating a lot... :haha:
> 
> I've started eating more but I don't think the bloat is due to eating!
> 
> 
> 
> alkalinerush said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies...i gotta come and take my name off that october 8th spot :( We miscarried last week :( Best of luck for everyones pregnancies tho... <3 Onto next month to try and back to the TTC boards. Thanks in advance for the well-wishes <3Click to expand...
> 
> :( So sorry for your loss! Hopefully your next bean is super sticky :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsVaughan said:
> 
> 
> Hiya can i join? I am due the 24th =] .. looking for as much support as possible, this is my first sprout and utterly nervous about every ache pain, just want someone to say yeah cramps and backache is completely normal at this stage.. Last person pregnant in my family was my sis 7 years ago so she finds it hard to recall..
> 
> Luv, congrats and h&h 9 months xClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats and welcome! Light cramps and backaches are normal. Not fun, but normal :)
> 
> AFM, I had my early scan today and everything looked good! Measuring 5+3, which is only 2 days less than where I should be based on my lmp. Most importantly, it is not ectopic (which is what they were worried about). Feeling good about this one! :cloud9: So hard not to tell people!
> Though I have been feeling a little sick to my stomach today... Not sure if I just ate something that didn't agree with me or if this is the first sign of MS. I'm half dreading MS and half looking forward to it since its suppose to indicate a healthy bean :pClick to expand...

Away I'm jealous! How lush to see lil bean! I still have another week! And I know what you mean bout telling everyone, I want to tell everyone too!:dohh:



KalonKiki said:


> I know it's a little late seeing as I hit Week 7 yesterday, but here is my bump picture from Week 6. :D
> 
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/ea7b9946-a5c5-43f3-8b48-6edb4339cc3f_zps9f539cb7.jpg

Yey nice bump coming hun! I'm not taking any pics yet!


----------



## lady1985

momof1making2 said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies and sorry for being gone so long! I have been reading all the posts but have been too exhausted to respond. Maze I hope you are feeling better! For everyone who has had a tough month, I am extremely sorry for all of your losses. :( I am sending sticky dust your way for the next bean to sprout! Sooner then later :) For all the new mommys to be WELCOME! <3 I went to my doctor again today and had another internal scan! Everything looks great, I will post a pic tomorrow, but the bean is growing, and it has a heartbeat!!! They say once you see a heartbeat the chance of miscarriages goes down to 10%, which I felt very relieved to hear. They took another 4 viels of blood and will be doing a new test that checks for 300 mutations, which they offered and I def decided to do just incase. As for my symptoms I have had very sore bb's, my dreams just keep coming every night and are extremely vivid, I havent been extremely hungry, I think I even lost a few pounds since my sweet tooth has gone away slightly, im still moody and to be honest ive been very depressed some days. Sometimes I think about past things that I need to let go of, but I find it very hard to do while I am so emotional right now..... I too keep getting small little dots that itch, like one on my belly, one on my wrist... they are annoying but they do go away. I thought I would extremely happy to be pregnant and I am, but I sure hope this depression goes away as it is making me not want to do anything, and then when I dont do anything I get even more depressed, its a bad cycle. I think I need to stay more active and stop being in my head all the time, I really am an overthinker. So thats it for now ladies, I will post my scan picture tomorrow. Thank god for no m/s yet and not spotting, Im hoping it stays this way but only time will tell. Miss all my new friends on here and I will be on more often to communicate more, I think I need the support. As for the facebook, I deleted my page a few months ago, but was hoping I could join from my fiances account, or I could make a new account just for it, dont know if im fully ready to be back on facebook as I have an ex I was with 7 years and we still have like 80 mutual friends....and its just awkward. Anyway goodnight to all and sticky dust to everyone!!
> 
> MEeeeeeeeeee tooooooooo I'm so depressed and I don't get it! I wanted this so bad and still do but I also think about past things and get so depressed! Fxed it gets better for us ;)Click to expand...

Keep you chin up girlies, you gotta little bean to take all of your energy for now. Its not easy with so many crazy hormones, but we're all here if you need anything, talking to someone helps :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Sheffie

Can I just mention that I am having the WORST gas pains ever! This is like debilitating pain. Freaked me out for a while cause I thought it was uterus cramps getting progressively worse... But I'm pretty sure now that its not. But holy hell it hurts! Oh the joys of pregnancy.:dohh:


----------



## momof1making2

Yay first appointment on march 4th can't wait then ultrasound the next week woooo hoooo!


----------



## momof1making2

Awwwww Maze feel better! You can add me to the 28th!. And let me know about this fun fb thing everyone speaks of, I want in lol.


----------



## momof1making2

Midwife or OBGYN....GO! I can't decide :( pros and cons welcome!


----------



## Sheffie

Also, to join the FB group, message SlimBrit with your email address so she can add you as a friend and then she can add you to the group


----------



## Junebugs

momof1making2 said:


> Midwife or OBGYN....GO! I can't decide :( pros and cons welcome!

I know i cant either...... i am thinking i am going to go with a midwife this time thou.... they are more personal and here in Canada they have way better aftercare when you go with a midwife. (they come to your house multiple times after baby is born.)

I went with an OBGYN the first time because i was just to nervous after having a previous M/C. I thought a midwife wouldnt do an ultrasound if i was really nervous about something or they were less likely to do tests if i felt something was wrong. But now i dont believe that is so true.... i have heard alot of good things about midwifes


----------



## KalonKiki

I went with an OBGYN because in America we don't have universal healthcare, we just have insurance that we pay for ourselves and what they will cover. When I tried talking to the one midwife establishment we have in our area it seemed really sketchy as to whether my insurance would cover with them, so I decided against a midwife solely for that reason. At least with my OBGYN I know that my insurance will cover everything.


----------



## tx614

Sheffie said:


> Can I just mention that I am having the WORST gas pains ever! This is like debilitating pain. Freaked me out for a while cause I thought it was uterus cramps getting progressively worse... But I'm pretty sure now that its not. But holy hell it hurts! Oh the joys of pregnancy.:dohh:

Me toooo Mama Ducky!! I thought my cramps were getting horrible, but every time I relieved myself (tmi!!) I felt instant relief! :haha:

Gas and sore boobs are still by big symptoms. For the first few weeks I was STARVING and eating so much. Now nothing sounds good and I have to make myself eat. I have been living off Goldfish the only thing that sounds good. Maybe I am craving salt salt?


----------



## ZombieKitten

Sheffie said:


> Can I just mention that I am having the WORST gas pains ever! This is like debilitating pain. Freaked me out for a while cause I thought it was uterus cramps getting progressively worse... But I'm pretty sure now that its not. But holy hell it hurts! Oh the joys of pregnancy.:dohh:

LOL this is how I was last week!! I was getting so scared but then I realized I was just gas and I felt much better :haha:



KalonKiki said:


> I went with an OBGYN because in America we don't have universal healthcare, we just have insurance that we pay for ourselves and what they will cover. When I tried talking to the one midwife establishment we have in our area it seemed really sketchy as to whether my insurance would cover with them, so I decided against a midwife solely for that reason. At least with my OBGYN I know that my insurance will cover everything.

I'm with Mama Otter on this one! I wanted a midwife but insurance companies are very picky with what they will and won't cover and some insurance companies won't cover some of the treatment preformed by a midwife. Not sure why :shrug:


----------



## goddess25

Its a shame obstetric care is so backwards in North America. in Europe it is entirely led by midwives. I have had a midwive with my previous 2 pregnancies and have one again, its just feels odd to me to have a physician. I don't want a medical led perspective. However in Canada it is now covered but only for the last 10 years or so. Most people still tend to go with physicians but midwivery is slowly gaining. I am from the Uk and its just a natural way to go for me. I am sure there are plenty of excellent obstetricians out there and in fact, my first baby was stuck and my son was eventually delivered by an OB who was wonderful.


----------



## KalonKiki

Believe me, I wish that midwives were a more common thing here. I love the idea of one. I just can't afford to not have that medical coverage though.


----------



## goddess25

Of course not, its too expensive. You have to go with what your insurance covers, totally get that.


----------



## KalonKiki

tx614 said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> Can I just mention that I am having the WORST gas pains ever! This is like debilitating pain. Freaked me out for a while cause I thought it was uterus cramps getting progressively worse... But I'm pretty sure now that its not. But holy hell it hurts! Oh the joys of pregnancy.:dohh:
> 
> Me toooo Mama Ducky!! I thought my cramps were getting horrible, but every time I relieved myself (tmi!!) I felt instant relief! :haha:
> 
> Gas and sore boobs are still by big symptoms. For the first few weeks I was STARVING and eating so much. Now nothing sounds good and I have to make myself eat. I have been living off Goldfish the only thing that sounds good. Maybe I am craving salt salt?Click to expand...

I was the exact same way! The first couple of week that I knew about my pregnancy I was hungry all the time and could just eat anything and everything. Now I have zero appetite and have to force myself to eat. I've been taking my prenatals at night before I go to bed. I've noticed that when I do, I wake up feeling a lot better in the morning.


----------



## POSD17

Wow Mamma Otter love that we are due the same day!!! Yay!! :) And yes Americas healthcare system sucks! In Real Estate they dont even give you healthcare so you have to pay out of pocket every month for it. We pay like $500 a month its just disgusting.


----------



## KalonKiki

Wow, that's a ridiculous amount! Right now I don't pay anything for mine because fortunately I can be on my father's insurance until I turn 26. My father has EXCELLENT government health insurance (he's been working with the government for over 20 years) and it's been wonderful. I think my co-pay is only $10. DF only pays $8 a month I believe (he only gets single benefits right now though) and his insurance is almost as good as mine.


----------



## Sheffie

POSD17 said:


> Wow Mamma Otter love that we are due the same day!!! Yay!! :) And yes Americas healthcare system sucks! In Real Estate they dont even give you healthcare so you have to pay out of pocket every month for it. We pay like $500 a month its just disgusting.

I have insurance through my husbands company, but even through them we pay over $600 a month. The company only has plans for an individual or a family. So we could have 10 kids and it'd still be the same, but as just a couple it's awful!


----------



## SlimBrit

It's been a long day. 


We spent about 5 hours in the ER getting tests done and waiting to finally have an ultrasound. I had some brown spotting last night (19th) that turned into red bleeding this morning. They have no clear idea what's going on, they saw a sac and my cervix is closed, but the bleeding is worrying and my levels are low. They told me my levels were in the high 700s, and that I would need to come back in 2 days to get them checked for doubling. After some research, I found out I should be into the 1,000s by now at 6 weeks. We're in a sort of limbo until Friday, hoping and praying that little Buddha is still okay and praying for strength and support if he/she's not. I appreciate the support and kindness here, and I apologize for those of you who are trying to get in the facebook group. I haven't been to it today, so I'll have to get another person to help me with that. I pray that I can stay with you all. :)


----------



## POSD17

I know mama otter I got to stay on my parents insurance till I was 26 and then boom your dropped....Its crazy, the goverment doesnt think we all deserve healthcare and to be healthy? its sickening! My copays are like $30 and dental coverage, well thats just annoying, I need 3 implants, all molers and its going to be $1000's of dollars to get it done. What insurance does your DF pay $8 for and is it through his job? Even when I was in a corporate job, they took so much out each month for healthcare. Its just gross! Mama Duck I am right there with you... its just insane!!! SlimBrit sending sticky dust your way I hope everything is okay, sending all my love! <3 <3


----------



## POSD17

So here is my 7 week scan of my baby lion that has a heartbeat! :blush::happydance::hugs::kiss::flower::cloud9::crib::dance::yipee::friends:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0743.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## girlnboots

That's a good lookin' baby! 

Hello Fellow Punkin's! Due the 14th, here. Looking forward to getting to know you ladies!  Like many of you, I don't have any pregnant friends/family around me either, so it'll be nice to have some female bonding!


----------



## POSD17

Welcome Girlnboots! Happy to have you here, and I dont have many girlfriends so I completely understand :) i actually watched pussnboots for the first time on vacation a month ago and loved it!


----------



## callmemaybbby

Hey y'all!
Sorry I've been MIA, I've been on a snowboarding trip :) I was so looking forward to snowboarding, didn't think anything would happen to my baby, and then when I got to the top of the mountain I got so nervous that I just walked down. I guess it's the mama coming out in me! 
I'm so sorry for all the mamas going through hard times, I wish you all the best!


----------



## Lindss

Slimbrit.....so sorry you are going thru this girl...sending u loads of sticky baby dust. I don't mind taking over the Facebook group in terms of getting more mamas in the group , but not sure how to invite people into the group. If u could pm me the details I don't mind doing it xxxx keep us updated when u know anything


----------



## MirandaH

Murmers0110 said:


> That sounds amazing Miranda! I wish we had the money for that! My valentines day gift this year was a super nice matters topper. It's amazing!

We really couldn't afford to buy a new mattress, all things considered and I sort of panicked when I saw it, but he got a really good deal on it. Apparently when a mattress gets stitched wrong (the machine went off the edge), they finish stitching it right and then sell it to the local thrift store, who then sells them to make money for the Children's Hospital. Who cares if there are stitches going off the edge? It is always covered with sheets and blankets!! It is 18 inches thick and has the pillow top and he got just the mattress (our foundation was fine) for $180!!!! My ex just got the exact same mattress and foundation for more than $1000!!! I am so in love with it!! 

The mattress we had before got destroyed because the upstairs neighbors in our last place overflowed their bathroom and the ceiling came down on our mattress and we didn't have the money to get a new, nice one. So we replaced it with a "mattress" that was about 3 inches thick. When we moved, we actually rolled it up and took it with us. We probably could have used a mattress topper to make it better, but I hadn't even thought about such a thing.


----------



## MirandaH

SlimBrit said:


> It's been a long day.
> 
> 
> We spent about 5 hours in the ER getting tests done and waiting to finally have an ultrasound. I had some brown spotting last night (19th) that turned into red bleeding this morning. They have no clear idea what's going on, they saw a sac and my cervix is closed, but the bleeding is worrying and my levels are low. They told me my levels were in the high 700s, and that I would need to come back in 2 days to get them checked for doubling. After some research, I found out I should be into the 1,000s by now at 6 weeks. We're in a sort of limbo until Friday, hoping and praying that little Buddha is still okay and praying for strength and support if he/she's not. I appreciate the support and kindness here, and I apologize for those of you who are trying to get in the facebook group. I haven't been to it today, so I'll have to get another person to help me with that. I pray that I can stay with you all. :)

Hoping that everything is okay with you and your little bean!!


----------



## Sbmack

Slimbrit, sending lots of positive thoughts your way!! I hope everything works out and the bean is just taking it's time to get settled in. Hugs!


----------



## Junebugs

SlimBrit said:


> It's been a long day.
> 
> 
> We spent about 5 hours in the ER getting tests done and waiting to finally have an ultrasound. I had some brown spotting last night (19th) that turned into red bleeding this morning. They have no clear idea what's going on, they saw a sac and my cervix is closed, but the bleeding is worrying and my levels are low. They told me my levels were in the high 700s, and that I would need to come back in 2 days to get them checked for doubling. After some research, I found out I should be into the 1,000s by now at 6 weeks. We're in a sort of limbo until Friday, hoping and praying that little Buddha is still okay and praying for strength and support if he/she's not. I appreciate the support and kindness here, and I apologize for those of you who are trying to get in the facebook group. I haven't been to it today, so I'll have to get another person to help me with that. I pray that I can stay with you all. :)

Oh hun i am praying for you that your levels have doubled when you go back in. Im sorry you have to go through this right now ((((HUGS))))



As for you ladies in America, I have always felt sorry for you with the way it works for your healthcare :( .... it sucks that you have to make your decisions based on money but i totally understand.


----------



## Sbmack

girlnboots said:


> That's a good lookin' baby!
> 
> Hello Fellow Punkin's! Due the 14th, here. Looking forward to getting to know you ladies!  Like many of you, I don't have any pregnant friends/family around me either, so it'll be nice to have some female bonding!

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Murmers0110

Slim Brit I'm sorry you are scared and going through this. I'm praying for you and your sticky bean!


Posd1- that a cool pic! How exciting!



Everyonelse what is the difference between a midwife and an ob?


----------



## TMonster

Can I join? I'm expecting my little pumpkin Oct 21st


----------



## crazae4u

Slimbrit &#8211; Oh no! Hope everything turns out okay for you. :hugs:

Welcome girlnboots and TMonster! Glad to have you!

So I had an ultrasoud today and got to hear that little heartbeat!! 133 bpm &#8230; such a sweet sound! I may have recorded it to listen to later :blush: &#8230; Not much to see, just a small bean but I love it! I have to be careful looking at it though since I&#8217;m scared someone will totally catch me. :dohh:


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome girlnboots and TMonster! :wave: :flower:

Mama Panther: I'm sorry that you're worried and going through this honey. I hope that your little bean is doing alright and that your levels will have doubled when you go in again. :hugs:

Mama Lion: That's one good looking lion cub in the making! :D :hugs:
I'm not sure what insurance he has, but it is through his work. He works for Newstream Enterprises, a branch of SRC. We just went to SRC's 30th anniversary party last week, and even Jack Stack himself was there.

Mama Panda: Yay for a little bean and a heartbeat! Gah, I'm so excited to go in for my appointment on Monday so that I can see my little bean and hear their heartbeat as well. :blush:


----------



## Murmers0110

TMonster said:


> Can I join? I'm expecting my little pumpkin Oct 21st

Yay! A bump buddie! That's my due date too!


----------



## lady1985

slimbrit so sorry to hear you going through a stressful time :hugs::hugs: the waiting is hard but fingers and toes crossed all is OK hun xx


----------



## lady1985

Welcome Tmonster!:hi:


----------



## lady1985

POSD17 said:


> So here is my 7 week scan of my baby lion that has a heartbeat! :blush::happydance::hugs::kiss::flower::cloud9::crib::dance::yipee::friends:

Awwwww....so sweet! Well done hun xx

AFM...still sore bbs ... nothing else's going on! I'm tempted to take another test....I'm not believing it :dohh::dohh:


----------



## crazae4u

POSD17 said:


> So here is my 7 week scan of my baby lion that has a heartbeat! :blush::happydance::hugs::kiss::flower::cloud9::crib::dance::yipee::friends:

Oh awesome pic mama lion!

I'm measuring 6w6d with a crl of 8.5. So it looks like we're close although your bean is a little bigger. 

Did they explain any of the numbers on the side to you? I just noticed there's some on mine too, lol. (Once I figure out how to post it, I'll share my sexy uterus too, lol)


----------



## Murmers0110

So I went for my first ob visit on Tuesday. Everything went great. I was told I was in my 5th week. It was too early to do a scan. She did do a pelvic exam. Everything looked great. Seems to be just one baby! Shew! I was on clomid do I was nervous about that and told her. I have a scan in 2weeks so we will find out more then. She was not concerned with the spotting. She literally said "I'm ok with it". That's great news! I got all my blood work back today and dr said everything looks great!


----------



## ece77

Hi all,
I'd like to join too. My due date is October 21st. I'm a first-time-mom-to-be-over-35 :) And most of the time scared as hell that there'll be some kind of problem! Didn't even tell my family (apart from my husband ofcourse). So I need some kind of outlet to pour my emotions...


----------



## Junebugs

Welcome to all the new people! :)

AFM- i just booked my ultrasound for March 11th! 2 and a bit weeks away!!! It is gonna feel like forever!


----------



## Lownthwaite

My first antenatal appointment has come through :happydance: March 4th. :thumbup: Will be discussing medical history etc and arranging my first (12 week) scan.................. the weeks are dragging!!! :dohh:


----------



## Girly922

Junebugs said:


> Welcome to all the new people! :)
> 
> AFM- i just booked my ultrasound for March 11th! 2 and a bit weeks away!!! It is gonna feel like forever!

Ooh, I've got my first US on the 9th and my first midwife appt on the 11th! Hopefully I can book my 12 week scan then :happydance:


----------



## lady1985

Hey ladies! How are we all?

Today I've been having some sharp, stabby, pulling pains around the ovary area but only when getting up from my desk or crossing my legs... I asked Dr Google and it seems to be ligament pains. Any one else experiencing this or had it before??


----------



## Junebugs

Girly922 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new people! :)
> 
> AFM- i just booked my ultrasound for March 11th! 2 and a bit weeks away!!! It is gonna feel like forever!
> 
> Ooh, I've got my first US on the 9th and my first midwife appt on the 11th! Hopefully I can book my 12 week scan then :happydance:Click to expand...

YAY!!!!!!!!! We can wait it out together then!!!! I just called my midwife today i am hoping to book with them soon. For some reason i was to nervous to call them earlier but i got the guts to do it today. ( I was scared that as soon as i called something was gonna happen)


----------



## Maze

ece77 said:


> Hi all,
> I'd like to join too. My due date is October 21st. I'm a first-time-mom-to-be-over-35 :) And most of the time scared as hell that there'll be some kind of problem! Didn't even tell my family (apart from my husband ofcourse). So I need some kind of outlet to pour my emotions...

Welcome and congrats!



lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies! How are we all?
> 
> Today I've been having some sharp, stabby, pulling pains around the ovary area but only when getting up from my desk or crossing my legs... I asked Dr Google and it seems to be ligament pains. Any one else experiencing this or had it before??

Yeah I get them all the time, they can be alarming on occasion but totally normal. I try to remember that it is just a reminder that my body is stretching and doing its job to make room for the growing bubba.


----------



## Girly922

Yay! I think I'm gonna need help waiting it out. I was so scared when I booked both mine in case anything happens. Just can't wait to see my little pumpkin!!


----------



## Murmers0110

ece77 said:


> Hi all,
> I'd like to join too. My due date is October 21st. I'm a first-time-mom-to-be-over-35 :) And most of the time scared as hell that there'll be some kind of problem! Didn't even tell my family (apart from my husband ofcourse). So I need some kind of outlet to pour my emotions...

Yay! Another bump buddy! We share the same due date!


----------



## lady1985

Maze said:


> ece77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I'd like to join too. My due date is October 21st. I'm a first-time-mom-to-be-over-35 :) And most of the time scared as hell that there'll be some kind of problem! Didn't even tell my family (apart from my husband ofcourse). So I need some kind of outlet to pour my emotions...
> 
> Welcome and congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! How are we all?
> 
> Today I've been having some sharp, stabby, pulling pains around the ovary area but only when getting up from my desk or crossing my legs... I asked Dr Google and it seems to be ligament pains. Any one else experiencing this or had it before??Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I get them all the time, they can be alarming on occasion but totally normal. I try to remember that it is just a reminder that my body is stretching and doing its job to make room for the growing bubba.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, its weird I know its nothing to alarm over but its all new too me!

:hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

Girly922 said:


> Yay! I think I'm gonna need help waiting it out. I was so scared when I booked both mine in case anything happens. Just can't wait to see my little pumpkin!!

I know!! I cant wait either! I just wanted to make sure i wasnt so early in booking it because i would like to be able to see a little HB. I should be just over 7 weeks then so i am thinking I should be able to see it by then


----------



## Girly922

That's what I'm hoping. I think most people see the hb at 7weeks as long as its an internal scan. Little scared about that bit. Lol.


----------



## Junebugs

my last pregnancy i saw it at 6.5 weeks so i am thinking i am good with that date


----------



## MirandaH

I have accomplished absolutely nothing the last two days, except 2 loads of laundry. I had to force myself to fold them and even then I had to take a break in the middle of each load and ( I am really ashamed to admit this) I didn't even fold my clothes. I just balled them up ad threw them in the back of the closet where OH wouldn't see them. 

I love OH so much and he is so good to me, but he totally doesn't understand any of this, I don't think. He is starting to make little cracks like "are you out of bed yet" at 12:30 in the afternoon when he wants me to bring him some lunch. I can't tell if he is trying to be cute, or snotty because I AM NOT out of bed and am usually just being yanked out of a deep sleep when he calls....and I am an emotional basketcase. 

I think that he thinks that just because I am not big yet that there should be no difference in what usually happens around here and I think he thinks I am just using this as an excuse to slack off. :cry: All I want is the energy to do what I normally do, but between normal being pregnant and the fact that I can't hold anything down half the time and can't even force myself to eat the other half of the time, I am too tired to even shower. :cry::nope:

I know things could be so much worse, but this all started the Friday before my BFP. The exhausted, the puking, all of it. And at that point, I would have only been 3 weeks pregnant. I don't even think that I should have had symptoms yet, but I could sure smell everything and felt that I was. Tomorrow I am 6 weeks and I can't imagine how I am going to function. 

On that note, I am going back to bed. I have only slept about 10 of the 12 hours he has been at work today. :sleep:


----------



## Maze

Girly922 said:


> That's what I'm hoping. I think most people see the hb at 7weeks as long as its an internal scan. Little scared about that bit. Lol.

I saw a heart beat at 7 weeks and it wasn't done internally. :thumbup:

MirandaH- Sorry you are dealing with all that, it can be hard for guys to understand. Maybe you can try to find a guide to pregnancy for dads?


----------



## Sheffie

Maze said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> That's what I'm hoping. I think most people see the hb at 7weeks as long as its an internal scan. Little scared about that bit. Lol.
> 
> I saw a heart beat at 7 weeks and it wasn't done internally. :thumbup:
> 
> MirandaH- Sorry you are dealing with all that, it can be hard for guys to understand. Maybe you can try to find a guide to pregnancy for dads?Click to expand...

https://www.amazon.com/Guide-Pregna...98918&sr=1-1&keywords=dads+guide+to+pregnancy :winkwink:


----------



## Sheffie

Ugh, I keep *wanting* to eat stuff... and its good for a little while. Then an hour later I feel so sick :sick: Somehow the cravings and my stomach are not agreeing with each other!


----------



## Vanillabean01

So, I am having night sickness...l I get nauseous around 8pm every night. I'll take that over all day sickness any day!!

I also had a funny craving today!! Hotdogs wrapped in pilsbury crescent rolls!!! Oh man it was better tasting than I could have hoped.. Lol

Weird!!!

Anyone else craving anything funny??


----------



## goddess25

Just craving anything savoury and salty.

I saw my bean @ 6+4 with HB. It was an internal scan as my bladder wasnt full enough.


----------



## ece77

@Murmers0110: Great to have a bumpbuddy! This way it seems much more real somehow :) 

My first appointment is booked March 2nd. I'll be 6+5 by then. Hope we'll be lucky enough to see the HB :thumbup: 

Regarding my symptoms, I'm having mild cramping (I'm sure they're mild, since my period cramps have been way worse since adolescence); cold cold feet (wearing like 4 layers of socks right now); very dry hands (look like a reptile); and occasional brown discharge which drives me crazy. I'm reading everywhere that brown is old blood and nothing to fear, but still, I don't know how I'll keep my sanity until I see the OB!

Oddly enough my appetite is decreased; I have very mild nausea; and my boobs are "just a little" sore!

So, I keep looking at my peesticks just to prove myself that I am really and actually pregnant :winkwink:


----------



## Lindss

Murmers0110 said:


> So I went for my first ob visit on Tuesday. Everything went great. I was told I was in my 5th week. It was too early to do a scan. She did do a pelvic exam. Everything looked great. Seems to be just one baby! Shew! I was on clomid do I was nervous about that and told her. I have a scan in 2weeks so we will find out more then. She was not concerned with the spotting. She literally said "I'm ok with it". That's great news! I got all my blood work back today and dr said everything looks great!

Yay! Im so happy for you that everythings perfect with your lil apple seed!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lindss

Girly922 said:


> That's what I'm hoping. I think most people see the hb at 7weeks as long as its an internal scan. Little scared about that bit. Lol.

I had an ultrasound at 6wks 5 days, and they were able to see the heartbeat, and it wasnt an internal. So I think that your chances are extreemly good to see a heartbeat by 7 weeks! xx


----------



## Lindss

Vanillabean01 said:


> So, I am having night sickness...l I get nauseous around 8pm every night. I'll take that over all day sickness any day!!
> 
> I also had a funny craving today!! Hotdogs wrapped in pilsbury crescent rolls!!! Oh man it was better tasting than I could have hoped.. Lol
> 
> Weird!!!
> 
> Anyone else craving anything funny??

The only food that I am craving, and able to actually eat without gagging, is grapefruit with brwn sugar...like 3 a day....its so weird...i normally hate them!!


----------



## Lindss

Sorry for the abundance of posts, but had too catch up from yesterday.....Has anyone ever been on Diclectin for nausea in pregnancy? My midwife perscribed it for me yesterday, and i havent taken it yet.....


----------



## momof1making2

Count yourselves lucky with symptoms. I don't have many at all I'm moody and forgetful, that's it! I keep wanting to poas to make sure my little bean is still in there :/


----------



## Lindss

momof1making2 said:


> Count yourselves lucky with symptoms. I don't have many at all I'm moody and forgetful, that's it! I keep wanting to poas to make sure my little bean is still in there :/

Well if its any help, my symptoms didnt start, other than sore bb's, until 6 weeks!! You will relish the days when you felt normal once they hit you full force !!:flower::sick


----------



## Sbmack

Lindss said:


> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> That's what I'm hoping. I think most people see the hb at 7weeks as long as its an internal scan. Little scared about that bit. Lol.
> 
> I had an ultrasound at 6wks 5 days, and they were able to see the heartbeat, and it wasnt an internal. So I think that your chances are extreemly good to see a heartbeat by 7 weeks! xxClick to expand...

Good to know. I have a scan scheduled for next Thursday at 7+1. I had one at 5+2 bc of a miscarraige scare and only saw a sac. I am really nervous because I could be having a missed miscarraige. My levels went up 60% from last Friday to this Monday, but I won't know everything is ok untill the scan. The waiting is killing me. 

Welcome Ece77. I'm 32 and this is also my first.


----------



## Sbmack

Lindss said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> Count yourselves lucky with symptoms. I don't have many at all I'm moody and forgetful, that's it! I keep wanting to poas to make sure my little bean is still in there :/
> 
> Well if its any help, my symptoms didnt start, other than sore bb's, until 6 weeks!! You will relish the days when you felt normal once they hit you full force !!:flower::sickClick to expand...

Also good to know. I have sore bb's and that's really it. Besides that I don't really feel pregnant, which worries me a bit. I go to accupunture though and she told me that it really lessons ms so I'm hoping that it's working. Not to be gross but the one symptom I do have is slight constipation.


----------



## MirandaH

Sheffie said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly922 said:
> 
> 
> That's what I'm hoping. I think most people see the hb at 7weeks as long as its an internal scan. Little scared about that bit. Lol.
> 
> I saw a heart beat at 7 weeks and it wasn't done internally. :thumbup:
> 
> MirandaH- Sorry you are dealing with all that, it can be hard for guys to understand. Maybe you can try to find a guide to pregnancy for dads?Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Guide-Pregna...98918&sr=1-1&keywords=dads+guide+to+pregnancy :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you both! Clicking on the link and seeing that book was the first time I laughed in a couple days. Sadly, I doubt he would have time to read it. He has been working 12 - 16 hour days for the last few weeks. 

I understand why he gets frustrated with me. I work full time too, but all I do right now is work as the front desk clerk at a motel. The reason I work there is because normally it is very slack and allows me to easily attend school full time. We had a couple family emergencies and my boss is in India (increasing my hours), so I decided to take this semester off before I found out I was pregnant. I am still working extra hours, but all I really have to do is occasionally take money and stay awake. Normally, I do all laundry, cooking shopping, bill paying and housework in addition to my job and school, while maintaining a 3.9874 GPA with only a year left. Now, I only did laundry because he ran out of clothes. I know if he understood he would give me a break, but he's not here enough right now I figure it out. 

This is not my first, so I knew that I would be sick. Hyperemesis is not a stranger to me and after so much puking, I get lethargic. But I don't even think I have reached the level of hyperemesis yet and if it all gets any worse, I just don't know how I am going to keep up.

Maze: Are you feeling any better?


----------



## lady1985

glad to hear I'm not the only one with lack of symptoms... hopefully we are just lucky :thumbup:


----------



## Junebugs

momof1making2 said:


> Count yourselves lucky with symptoms. I don't have many at all I'm moody and forgetful, that's it! I keep wanting to poas to make sure my little bean is still in there :/

Im the same hun, it might also be that we are still really early! (we look like we are due around the same time). I didnt start having nausea late time until about 5.5 weeks. I keep POAS aswell because i just dont believe it! LOL


----------



## daisyr21

Maze said:


> ece77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I'd like to join too. My due date is October 21st. I'm a first-time-mom-to-be-over-35 :) And most of the time scared as hell that there'll be some kind of problem! Didn't even tell my family (apart from my husband ofcourse). So I need some kind of outlet to pour my emotions...
> 
> Welcome and congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! How are we all?
> 
> Today I've been having some sharp, stabby, pulling pains around the ovary area but only when getting up from my desk or crossing my legs... I asked Dr Google and it seems to be ligament pains. Any one else experiencing this or had it before??Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I get them all the time, they can be alarming on occasion but totally normal. I try to remember that it is just a reminder that my body is stretching and doing its job to make room for the growing bubba.Click to expand...

I get them too. I feel them for a couple of days then they go away. It's kind of amazing how painful they can be. With my son I really thought I had torn a muscle or something. I even gave myself a rash from all the icy hot I was applying :haha:


----------



## goddess25

I have those stretching pains too..they seem to be gone for a few days then bam you think something is wrong. I remember them from my 2 previous pregnancies but i dont remember it happening this early.


----------



## SisterRose

I've been having a few bits of stretchy pain. I remember is from my last pregnancy it kind of feels like period aches but it still makes me a tad nervous. 

Sorry for tmi but I wondered if anyone has anything similar to this? I've had increased discharge since my bfp but I've recently been to the toilet, when I wiped there was a glob of thick discharge kinda snotty like(sorry!) now I'm freaking out :blush:


----------



## Murmers0110

SisterRose said:


> I've been having a few bits of stretchy pain. I remember is from my last pregnancy it kind of feels like period aches but it still makes me a tad nervous.
> 
> Sorry for tmi but I wondered if anyone has anything similar to this? I've had increased discharge since my bfp but I've recently been to the toilet, when I wiped there was a glob of thick discharge kinda snotty like(sorry!) now I'm freaking out :blush:

I've had an increased amount for sure! Mine has been creamy though.


----------



## Lindss

O ya, I have had tons. Midwife saidits ttotally normal, even if its thick!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome to the new Mamas! :wave:

MirandaH: I know exactly how you feel. DF think that I'm slacking off and that he does everything, and I burst out crying yesterday telling him that being pregnant is hard and how he doesn't understand at all. Just because he's seen other women still be able to do things while pregnant doesn't mean that every woman can and he needs to stop comparing my pregnancy to everyone else that he's ever known who has been pregnant. Men can be so stupid sometimes, I wanted to rip his head off!


----------



## Girly922

KalonKiki said:


> Welcome to the new Mamas! :wave:
> 
> MirandaH: I know exactly how you feel. DF think that I'm slacking off and that he does everything, and I burst out crying yesterday telling him that being pregnant is hard and how he doesn't understand at all. Just because he's seen other women still be able to do things while pregnant doesn't mean that every woman can and he needs to stop comparing my pregnancy to everyone else that he's ever known who has been pregnant. Men can be so stupid sometimes, I wanted to rip his head off!

I know how you feel. I'm having a real down day today. I just want to shout at everyone - give me a break I'm pregnant!! Lol. I'm really struggling today.


----------



## lady1985

No pains for me today!

Just my left bb has caught up in size with my right....it was a bit behind lol :blush::blush::haha:


----------



## callmemaybbby

SisterRose said:


> I've been having a few bits of stretchy pain. I remember is from my last pregnancy it kind of feels like period aches but it still makes me a tad nervous.
> 
> Sorry for tmi but I wondered if anyone has anything similar to this? I've had increased discharge since my bfp but I've recently been to the toilet, when I wiped there was a glob of thick discharge kinda snotty like(sorry!) now I'm freaking out :blush:

I've had lots of discharge, spotting, etc. Yesterday my discharge was the color of peanut butter but more watery. It's all normal according to my NP.


----------



## Sbmack

lady1985 said:


> No pains for me today!
> 
> Just my left bb has caught up in size with my right....it was a bit behind lol :blush::blush::haha:

My left still has to catch up. 

I know many people go up cup sizes, but has anyone gone up overall too? I feel like I need a 36 instead of 34 now. I think I've just been gaining some weight irregardless of being pregnant :dohh:


----------



## ZombieKitten

hi ladies!
sorry I've been so quiet! i'm still here though and I'm all caught up on posts! I'm sure most of you saw that I posted my u/s pic on the FB page! So excited! They were able to see the heartbeat without doing the internal, but they did an internal anyways for a better picture <3 so far everything is looking awesome! Here's a couple of pics for those who may not be on the FB <3


Spoiler
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/022213-7Weeks2_zps05d630b9.jpg


Spoiler
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/022213-7Weeks1_zps166aea8c.jpg

They measured me at 7 weeks, however, going by my chart and my best guess, I still definitely think I'm 6 weeks and 4 days. I hope everyone is doing well! Looking forward to seeing everyone's u/s pics in a couple weeks!!


----------



## goddess25

Great pics zombie.


----------



## Mummabee

Hey mrs j,
Sorry for the very late reply, I haven't been great and when I get home from work I literally just fall asleep on the lounge! I'm so glad your feeling better! It gives me hope that I will be able to keep my ms under control :) I think you had that wedding tonight, let me know how it went and if anyone guessed! Poor girl, it rained torrential on her big day!! I'm sure she still loved every second though... 

I can imagine wanting to just get in and out of Norwest ESP, I had to go in there on wed to see my sister (she's fine just an inner ear infection with vertigo to boot) she's out now but she's an RN in recovery but she was in surgical b ward and the nurses were awful!! Sooo rude, they just ignored me and I just walked in!!! I could have been anyone! On the other hand she did say the women's ward was excellent and maternity is great too, lucky for us!

So, big day for us this Thursday morning at 8:30 we have our dating scan at 7+2 :happydance: we get to see our baby!! 

Any scans booked for yourself yet? How's this week been for you? Random question, are you kind of showing yet? I have this little pooch that is getting firmer in my lower abdomen! I just bout some maternity pants and a belly belt because nothing fits!!


----------



## ece77

Aww, those pictures are so cute zombiekitten. I'm sure it must be such a relief to see the little bean. My first visit (and hopefully scan) will be next saturday at 6+5. I don't know how I'll wait until then. Hope everything turns out as good as yours!


----------



## SisterRose

Lovely pics Zombiekitten :thumbup:


----------



## lune_miel

Hi everyone, I'm due Halloween 10/31, bringing in the rear to this group!


----------



## Sbmack

lune_miel said:


> Hi everyone, I'm due Halloween 10/31, bringing in the rear to this group!

Welcome and congratulations!!


----------



## ece77

lune_miel said:


> Hi everyone, I'm due Halloween 10/31, bringing in the rear to this group!

Hi lune-miel! Congratulations! Sure you'll have such a cute costume this Halloween :winkwink:


----------



## tx614

Welcome Lune! :hi: Congrats on your BFP!

I have my first US and apt on Monday after work. Sooo excited and nervous. I'll be 8 weeks then. I am so nervous cause I have been having tan/brown discharge. Doc said that is normal, but my mind will only be at ease once I know everything is okay.


----------



## Vanillabean01

lune_miel said:


> Hi everyone, I'm due Halloween 10/31, bringing in the rear to this group!

Welcome and Congrats!!


----------



## goddess25

Congrats Lune. Heres hoping for a halloween baby.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats and welcome, Lune! :wave: :flower:

I know I've said it twice now, but beautiful bean, Mama Wolf! So glad that everything seems to be healthy and sticky. :hugs:

Here's us both having good ultrasounds on Monday, Mama Owl! :thumbup:

Well ladies, I knew I wouldn't have an MS free pregnancy forever. It started for me last night. :sick:


----------



## crazae4u

KalonKiki said:


> Well ladies, I knew I wouldn't have an MS free pregnancy forever. It started for me last night. :sick:

OMG same here! Was out to dinner with some girlfriends (who dont know) when it hit me. I took two bites of my salad, excused my self to the restroom and then promptly threw up TWICE! That was a first! Luckily I used the upset tummy as the reason not to drink the rest of the night. (As prior I was secretly asking waiters to bring me virgin drinks, lol) 

Not sure how much longer Im goingto be able to keep this up, lol!


----------



## Sheffie

crazae4u said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I knew I wouldn't have an MS free pregnancy forever. It started for me last night. :sick:
> 
> OMG same here! Was out to dinner with some girlfriends (who dont know) when it hit me. I took two bites of my salad, excused my self to the restroom and then promptly threw up TWICE! That was a first! Luckily I used the upset tummy as the reason not to drink the rest of the night. (As prior I was secretly asking waiters to bring me virgin drinks, lol)
> 
> Not sure how much longer Im goingto be able to keep this up, lol!Click to expand...

I had a similar experience last night, lol. One bite of a plain chicken sandwich and I nearly threw it down. I told my friends I just wasn't feeling well... of course they were like "Don't get me sick!" lol. Oye.


----------



## Sheffie

Also, any other first timers completely terrified of labor? Cause I know I am. I was watching "A Baby Story" the other day and just watching a woman in labor scares me. I mean, I'm kind of terrified of everything pregnancy/baby related, but labor is one of my worst fears.


----------



## momof1making2

lune_miel said:


> Hi everyone, I'm due Halloween 10/31, bringing in the rear to this group!



Why hello Miss. Lune ;) WELCOME!


----------



## KalonKiki

I think it was my prenatal vitamins that caused me to hurl last night. I've been taking them at night before bed because that's when my stomach is generally decently full and it helps me feel less hungry when I get up in the morning. However last night I lost track of time and ended up taking them much later than I was used to taking them. Then about ten minutes later I rushed to the bathroom and :sick: uncontrollably. I threw up so hard and so much that I was shaking like a leaf in a storm when I was done. :wacko:

It's funny that you mention the labor fear for first timers, Mama Duck. I actually had a dream last week that I went into labor, but I couldn't remember any of it. My family told me that as we were heading out the door on the way to the hospital I tripped and hit my head. So they took me to the hospital and I delivered while I was unconscious. I kept trying to pry them for details on what it was like, but no one would tell me. I'd had a baby girl and since I was out cold my mom ended up naming her Vanilla or something crazy like that. It was the strangest dream. I'm more curious about labor than afraid of it. What I'm afraid of is that I won't be able to do a natural birth like I want to. I'm afraid that I'll give in and get an epidural or that I'll need an emergency C-section.


----------



## Vanillabean01

Sheffie said:


> Also, any other first timers completely terrified of labor? Cause I know I am. I was watching "A Baby Story" the other day and just watching a woman in labor scares me. I mean, I'm kind of terrified of everything pregnancy/baby related, but labor is one of my worst fears.

You know what the coolest part is?? When you are 37-40 weeks pregnant, you really want nothing MORE than for labor to start!!! Its actually pretty amazing!! And if you really are scared, there are always pain management options to help you out!!


----------



## Vanillabean01

KalonKiki said:


> I think it was my prenatal vitamins that caused me to hurl last night. I've been taking them at night before bed because that's when my stomach is generally decently full and it helps me feel less hungry when I get up in the morning. However last night I lost track of time and ended up taking them much later than I was used to taking them. Then about ten minutes later I rushed to the bathroom and :sick: uncontrollably. I threw up so hard and so much that I was shaking like a leaf in a storm when I was done. :wacko:
> 
> It's funny that you mention the labor fear for first timers, Mama Duck. I actually had a dream last week that I went into labor, but I couldn't remember any of it. My family told me that as we were heading out the door on the way to the hospital I tripped and hit my head. So they took me to the hospital and I delivered while I was unconscious. I kept trying to pry them for details on what it was like, but no one would tell me. I'd had a baby girl and since I was out cold my mom ended up naming her Vanilla or something crazy like that. It was the strangest dream. I'm more curious about labor than afraid of it. What I'm afraid of is that I won't be able to do a natural birth like I want to. I'm afraid that I'll give in and get an epidural or that I'll need an emergency C-section.

My first time around, I would have to take my prenatal vitamins half at a time twice a day! so I would take half with breakfast and half with supper or at bedtime! I found that much Iron at one go made me feel SO SO SO sick!


----------



## lady1985

I'm joining you on the strange mucas snotty/ewcm type...sorry tmi :blush::blush:

Hope your all having a lovely weekend...ahhhh no work!! :happydance::happydance::haha:


----------



## Junebugs

vanillabean01 said:


> sheffie said:
> 
> 
> also, any other first timers completely terrified of labor? Cause i know i am. I was watching "a baby story" the other day and just watching a woman in labor scares me. I mean, i'm kind of terrified of everything pregnancy/baby related, but labor is one of my worst fears.
> 
> you know what the coolest part is?? When you are 37-40 weeks pregnant, you really want nothing more than for labor to start!!! Its actually pretty amazing!! And if you really are scared, there are always pain management options to help you out!!Click to expand...

so true!!!


----------



## goddess25

Its true what junebugs says. Labour and delivery are pretty terryfing first time around but you get to a point where your ready for it and for me it was nothing like I imagined. It was way easier.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Well the hyperemisis has gotten the best of me last week. Had to go to the ER for fluids. Just a few more weeks left :argh:


----------



## goddess25

Hope it settles soon milos mommy.


----------



## Vanillabean01

KalonKiki said:


> I think it was my prenatal vitamins that caused me to hurl last night. I've been taking them at night before bed because that's when my stomach is generally decently full and it helps me feel less hungry when I get up in the morning. However last night I lost track of time and ended up taking them much later than I was used to taking them. Then about ten minutes later I rushed to the bathroom and :sick: uncontrollably. I threw up so hard and so much that I was shaking like a leaf in a storm when I was done. :wacko:
> 
> It's funny that you mention the labor fear for first timers, Mama Duck. I actually had a dream last week that I went into labor, but I couldn't remember any of it. My family told me that as we were heading out the door on the way to the hospital I tripped and hit my head. So they took me to the hospital and I delivered while I was unconscious. I kept trying to pry them for details on what it was like, but no one would tell me. I'd had a baby girl and since I was out cold my mom ended up naming her Vanilla or something crazy like that. It was the strangest dream. I'm more curious about labor than afraid of it. What I'm afraid of is that I won't be able to do a natural birth like I want to. I'm afraid that I'll give in and get an epidural or that I'll need an emergency C-section.

The other thing you can get are gummy prenatal vites! I bought some at Walgreens!!! They are delicious!!! Only missing the iron which is what seemed to make me sick! So I just take an iron supplement also that's just not as high a dose and that works too!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry Mama Tiger. :hugs: I hope it ends for you soon.

Thanks, hun! I might have to try gummy prenatals. Which ones do you use and what dosage of iron supplement?
I went to Motherhood Maternity today and got a belly band (they appear to be the only place in town that sells them) and while I was there I picked up some pregnancy candy to help with MS. I'm sucking on one of them now. I really hope that they work. I got the belly band because my jeans no longer fit. :haha:


----------



## Maze

Sorry that MS has started to hit everyone. Zofran isn't working for me this time around... and I am in talks for receiving regular scheduled in-home IV re-hydration. I hope it happens, it would be so much better than going to the ER.


----------



## lune_miel

OK I know I am terrible for complaining already, but it is my 1st Sat night post-BFP and I am bored and missing wine :wine:. 
Eating :pizza: will have to do.

So glad I have buddies here but wish I knew someone here in Minnesota who I could share this with!


----------



## goddess25

In home iv hydration would be great Maze. It would sure save you the horrible visits to the ER. I can only imagine how your feeling.


----------



## Vanillabean01

KalonKiki said:


> Sorry Mama Tiger. :hugs: I hope it ends for you soon.
> 
> Thanks, hun! I might have to try gummy prenatals. Which ones do you use and what dosage of iron supplement?
> I went to Motherhood Maternity today and got a belly band (they appear to be the only place in town that sells them) and while I was there I picked up some pregnancy candy to help with MS. I'm sucking on one of them now. I really hope that they work. I got the belly band because my jeans no longer fit. :haha:

They are the only gummy ones there! called VitaFusion!!!! SO GOOD!!! I don't live in the USA so I was in Vegas and bought like 4 bottles!

Regular prenatals have about 27mg of Iron in them, so I would just look for an Iron supplement that has less!

my regular NON prenatal vitamins have 10mg of Iron.


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh Maze honey, I'm sorry that Zofran isn't working. I really hope that MS passes for you soon and that you'll be able to do in home IV hydration in the mean time. :hugs:

I miss wine too, Lune. My father owns a vineyard, so I grew up with a love for wine. Sometimes I still want a glass, but it's an easy want for me to fight most of the time surprisingly.


----------



## momof1making2

I'm so sorry Maze, gosh that sounds so discouraging hun :hugs:.
I'm so sorry so many of you have MS, when did it start for most of you? I haven't felt sick yet and I almost wish I did so that I felt more pregnant. I'm sure that once I felt MS I would wish it away so fx'ed that it leaves soon for all you poor ladies suffering with it!


----------



## momof1making2

Maze, also if you wanted to add me to the front my EDD is Oct 28th, thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

momof1making2 said:


> I'm so sorry Maze, gosh that sounds so discouraging hun :hugs:.
> I'm so sorry so many of you have MS, when did it start for most of you? I haven't felt sick yet and I almost wish I did so that I felt more pregnant. I'm sure that once I felt MS I would wish it away so fx'ed that it leaves soon for all you poor ladies suffering with it!

I felt the same way about MS at first because I had virtually no symptoms during weeks 4 and 5 so I was worried a bit too. Then I got MS for the first time last night (at 7 weeks and 5 days, it was after 1:00 am) and it was awful. Luckily I haven't had it yet today, and I hope that I don't! Trust me, hope that you either never get it or that it takes a while to. :wacko:


----------



## POSD17

I take the gummy vitamins too, since I cant swallow pillls and the ones they gave me to chew look nasty..but my doctor and my obgyn both said the gummy prenatals are not enough, and not just cause of the iron. I dont know if this is really true or not, but it has made me worry because the only option I really have is taking the gummy vitamins. I know they have the folic acid and everything but I wonder what else they are missing that is essential. When I compare the label to the ones they prescribed to me, there are a bunch of differences. 

For all the depressed mamas to be I hope things are getting better, I have good days and bad days, but I think I get more depressed when I am bored!!! So trying to keep busy! My next appt is in 3 weeks, and then they are going to send me to the hospital to get the full scan where you can see everything, so exciting! 
Speaking of weird dreams I had a horrible nightmare last night, I was probably just too hot! And yes I too worry about giving birth.... I hate needles, hate being in pain, hate not being in control, and the thought of having a last minute C section scares the sh*t out of me too..... Also the thought of my parents not being there and them being at my brothers wedding, just terrifies me. Im due October 7th now and hes getting married Sep 21, it wouldnt be that bad but he is getting marired in NC and I live in NJ. Its like a 10 hour drive away, and hes my only brother and I really dont want to miss his wedding. I would be beyond sad...


----------



## Mummabee

Sadly it looks like my poor little bean wasn't for this world... 
Experiencing heavy bleeding and painful cramps all day today, we are booked for an emergency ultrasound tomorrow morning but I have a feeling he's already gone so I'm expecting to not see anything. I've never miscarried before but I guess it should have been a sign to me when I noticed that all my symptoms had gone... The cramps are bad, are in my lower abdomen and wrap all the way round my back. I'm passing blood clots which I can only assume include my little Bub. I've been to the drs and although he says some spotting & cramping is normal he was quite concerned about this type of backache and cramping/bleeding I was describing. 
I'm completely and utterly devastated. But I am so grateful to have my husband who is trying to be positive and doing so amazing at supporting me through this. I feel like a failure to him, I know he does not feel that way. But I do.

Good luck to all of you, I hope to God none of you experience what I am right now.
God Bless xx


----------



## Vanillabean01

POSD17 said:


> I take the gummy vitamins too, since I cant swallow pillls and the ones they gave me to chew look nasty..but my doctor and my obgyn both said the gummy prenatals are not enough, and not just cause of the iron. I dont know if this is really true or not, but it has made me worry because the only option I really have is taking the gummy vitamins. I know they have the folic acid and everything but I wonder what else they are missing that is essential. When I compare the label to the ones they prescribed to me, there are a bunch of differences.
> 
> For all the depressed mamas to be I hope things are getting better, I have good days and bad days, but I think I get more depressed when I am bored!!! So trying to keep busy! My next appt is in 3 weeks, and then they are going to send me to the hospital to get the full scan where you can see everything, so exciting!
> Speaking of weird dreams I had a horrible nightmare last night, I was probably just too hot! And yes I too worry about giving birth.... I hate needles, hate being in pain, hate not being in control, and the thought of having a last minute C section scares the sh*t out of me too..... Also the thought of my parents not being there and them being at my brothers wedding, just terrifies me. Im due October 7th now and hes getting married Sep 21, it wouldnt be that bad but he is getting marired in NC and I live in NJ. Its like a 10 hour drive away, and hes my only brother and I really dont want to miss his wedding. I would be beyond sad...

With my first pregnancy, before I found the gummies (we don't actually have them in Canada) I just took straight folic acid as well as iron supplements. I could not do regular prenatals! I think that the folic acid is the most important and the gummies do contain that! But you are rit.. They don't contain quite as much!


----------



## Vanillabean01

Mummabee said:


> Sadly it looks like my poor little bean wasn't for this world...
> Experiencing heavy bleeding and painful cramps all day today, we are booked for an emergency ultrasound tomorrow morning but I have a feeling he's already gone so I'm expecting to not see anything. I've never miscarried before but I guess it should have been a sign to me when I noticed that all my symptoms had gone... The cramps are bad, are in my lower abdomen and wrap all the way round my back. I'm passing blood clots which I can only assume include my little Bub. I've been to the drs and although he says some spotting & cramping is normal he was quite concerned about this type of backache and cramping/bleeding I was describing.
> I'm completely and utterly devastated. But I am so grateful to have my husband who is trying to be positive and doing so amazing at supporting me through this. I feel like a failure to him, I know he does not feel that way. But I do.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, I hope to God none of you experience what I am right now.
> God Bless xx

Sorry for your loss Mummabee!


----------



## SisterRose

so sorry mummabee :hugs: x


----------



## Lindss

Vanillabean01 said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> Also, any other first timers completely terrified of labor? Cause I know I am. I was watching "A Baby Story" the other day and just watching a woman in labor scares me. I mean, I'm kind of terrified of everything pregnancy/baby related, but labor is one of my worst fears.
> 
> You know what the coolest part is?? When you are 37-40 weeks pregnant, you really want nothing MORE than for labor to start!!! Its actually pretty amazing!! And if you really are scared, there are always pain management options to help you out!!Click to expand...

That is exactly the truth!! Having been through it twice before, there is absolutly no fear left at the end....you would do anything to get that baby out!:winkwink:


----------



## Lindss

Mummabee said:


> Sadly it looks like my poor little bean wasn't for this world...
> Experiencing heavy bleeding and painful cramps all day today, we are booked for an emergency ultrasound tomorrow morning but I have a feeling he's already gone so I'm expecting to not see anything. I've never miscarried before but I guess it should have been a sign to me when I noticed that all my symptoms had gone... The cramps are bad, are in my lower abdomen and wrap all the way round my back. I'm passing blood clots which I can only assume include my little Bub. I've been to the drs and although he says some spotting & cramping is normal he was quite concerned about this type of backache and cramping/bleeding I was describing.
> I'm completely and utterly devastated. But I am so grateful to have my husband who is trying to be positive and doing so amazing at supporting me through this. I feel like a failure to him, I know he does not feel that way. But I do.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, I hope to God none of you experience what I am right now.
> God Bless xx

O hun.....Im so so sad for you. Fingers and toes are crossed that maybe theres a chance that ur lil bean is still ok. Thinking of you xx


----------



## ece77

Sorry Mummabee! It' easier said than done, but please try not to make it harder for yourself than it already is :(


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry, mummabee!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## callmemaybbby

So so sorry mummabee! I'm still praying that your bean is alright.


----------



## lady1985

Hey everyone!

I'm just not feeling preg today :-( I think the closer I'm getting to my scan the more worried I'm getting. 

Is anyone around else feeling no Ms? I'm getting worried I feel so normal...


----------



## Junebugs

POSD17 said:


> I take the gummy vitamins too, since I cant swallow pillls and the ones they gave me to chew look nasty..but my doctor and my obgyn both said the gummy prenatals are not enough, and not just cause of the iron. I dont know if this is really true or not, but it has made me worry because the only option I really have is taking the gummy vitamins. I know they have the folic acid and everything but I wonder what else they are missing that is essential. When I compare the label to the ones they prescribed to me, there are a bunch of differences.
> 
> For all the depressed mamas to be I hope things are getting better, I have good days and bad days, but I think I get more depressed when I am bored!!! So trying to keep busy! My next appt is in 3 weeks, and then they are going to send me to the hospital to get the full scan where you can see everything, so exciting!
> Speaking of weird dreams I had a horrible nightmare last night, I was probably just too hot! And yes I too worry about giving birth.... I hate needles, hate being in pain, hate not being in control, and the thought of having a last minute C section scares the sh*t out of me too..... Also the thought of my parents not being there and them being at my brothers wedding, just terrifies me. Im due October 7th now and hes getting married Sep 21, it wouldnt be that bad but he is getting marired in NC and I live in NJ. Its like a 10 hour drive away, and hes my only brother and I really dont want to miss his wedding. I would be beyond sad...

Oh hun, try not to worry to much, Im sure it will all work out for you!! (((HUGS)))



Mummabee said:


> Sadly it looks like my poor little bean wasn't for this world...
> Experiencing heavy bleeding and painful cramps all day today, we are booked for an emergency ultrasound tomorrow morning but I have a feeling he's already gone so I'm expecting to not see anything. I've never miscarried before but I guess it should have been a sign to me when I noticed that all my symptoms had gone... The cramps are bad, are in my lower abdomen and wrap all the way round my back. I'm passing blood clots which I can only assume include my little Bub. I've been to the drs and although he says some spotting & cramping is normal he was quite concerned about this type of backache and cramping/bleeding I was describing.
> I'm completely and utterly devastated. But I am so grateful to have my husband who is trying to be positive and doing so amazing at supporting me through this. I feel like a failure to him, I know he does not feel that way. But I do.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, I hope to God none of you experience what I am right now.
> God Bless xx

Oh Im so sorry hunny :( 



lady1985 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm just not feeling preg today :-( I think the closer I'm getting to my scan the more worried I'm getting.
> 
> Is anyone around else feeling no Ms? I'm getting worried I feel so normal...

I have no symptoms other then being tired but that could also be because my LO is waking up really early lately


----------



## ece77

lady1985 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm just not feeling preg today :-( I think the closer I'm getting to my scan the more worried I'm getting.
> 
> Is anyone around else feeling no Ms? I'm getting worried I feel so normal...

Just the same in here. To tell the truth, I didn't have much symptoms from the start. My peesticks and HCG test are the only proof of my pregnancy -plus the absence of AF ofcourse!

I'm trying not to overthink and count myself blessed for not having MS. Wish it was next Saturday already when we'll get to meet our little bean!


----------



## goddess25

Mummabee said:


> Sadly it looks like my poor little bean wasn't for this world...
> Experiencing heavy bleeding and painful cramps all day today, we are booked for an emergency ultrasound tomorrow morning but I have a feeling he's already gone so I'm expecting to not see anything. I've never miscarried before but I guess it should have been a sign to me when I noticed that all my symptoms had gone... The cramps are bad, are in my lower abdomen and wrap all the way round my back. I'm passing blood clots which I can only assume include my little Bub. I've been to the drs and although he says some spotting & cramping is normal he was quite concerned about this type of backache and cramping/bleeding I was describing.
> I'm completely and utterly devastated. But I am so grateful to have my husband who is trying to be positive and doing so amazing at supporting me through this. I feel like a failure to him, I know he does not feel that way. But I do.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, I hope to God none of you experience what I am right now.
> God Bless xx


I am so sorry to hear this. I have been there many times and its utterly heartbreaking.


----------



## SisterRose

lady1985 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm just not feeling preg today :-( I think the closer I'm getting to my scan the more worried I'm getting.
> 
> Is anyone around else feeling no Ms? I'm getting worried I feel so normal...

With my daughter I didnt have any MS at all and hardly any other symptoms. I didnt believe I was even pregnant until I saw it on the scan. I say enjoy having no MS and try not to worry :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm so sorry Mummabee :cry:
I hope that your next bean will be super sticky. You're not a failure to your husband or anyone else. Sometimes things happen that we have no control over. If anything good came out of it, then it's the knowledge that you can get pregnant. I've known lots of women that have had miscarriages before and then ended up having beautiful children. You just can't give up, that's all. :hugs:
We'll miss you honey, lots of love and :dust:.


----------



## POSD17

Im so sorry Mummabee I am wishing you strength and peace in this hard time. Like Mama Otter said you are not a failure, its a scary part of getting pregnant, we all have atleast a 20% chance of miscarrying, so it is not you..... My doctor says there is nothing you can do to stop it, if the body recognizes that its not a healthy pregnancy it will naturally pass it on its own. Wishing you tons of love and support!


----------



## lady1985

Junebugs said:


> POSD17 said:
> 
> 
> I take the gummy vitamins too, since I cant swallow pillls and the ones they gave me to chew look nasty..but my doctor and my obgyn both said the gummy prenatals are not enough, and not just cause of the iron. I dont know if this is really true or not, but it has made me worry because the only option I really have is taking the gummy vitamins. I know they have the folic acid and everything but I wonder what else they are missing that is essential. When I compare the label to the ones they prescribed to me, there are a bunch of differences.
> 
> For all the depressed mamas to be I hope things are getting better, I have good days and bad days, but I think I get more depressed when I am bored!!! So trying to keep busy! My next appt is in 3 weeks, and then they are going to send me to the hospital to get the full scan where you can see everything, so exciting!
> Speaking of weird dreams I had a horrible nightmare last night, I was probably just too hot! And yes I too worry about giving birth.... I hate needles, hate being in pain, hate not being in control, and the thought of having a last minute C section scares the sh*t out of me too..... Also the thought of my parents not being there and them being at my brothers wedding, just terrifies me. Im due October 7th now and hes getting married Sep 21, it wouldnt be that bad but he is getting marired in NC and I live in NJ. Its like a 10 hour drive away, and hes my only brother and I really dont want to miss his wedding. I would be beyond sad...
> 
> Oh hun, try not to worry to much, Im sure it will all work out for you!! (((HUGS)))
> 
> 
> 
> Mummabee said:
> 
> 
> Sadly it looks like my poor little bean wasn't for this world...
> Experiencing heavy bleeding and painful cramps all day today, we are booked for an emergency ultrasound tomorrow morning but I have a feeling he's already gone so I'm expecting to not see anything. I've never miscarried before but I guess it should have been a sign to me when I noticed that all my symptoms had gone... The cramps are bad, are in my lower abdomen and wrap all the way round my back. I'm passing blood clots which I can only assume include my little Bub. I've been to the drs and although he says some spotting & cramping is normal he was quite concerned about this type of backache and cramping/bleeding I was describing.
> I'm completely and utterly devastated. But I am so grateful to have my husband who is trying to be positive and doing so amazing at supporting me through this. I feel like a failure to him, I know he does not feel that way. But I do.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, I hope to God none of you experience what I am right now.
> God Bless xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Im so sorry hunny :(
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm just not feeling preg today :-( I think the closer I'm getting to my scan the more worried I'm getting.
> 
> Is anyone around else feeling no Ms? I'm getting worried I feel so normal...Click to expand...
> 
> I have no symptoms other then being tired but that could also be because my LO is waking up really early latelyClick to expand...

Glad I'm not on my own, only today I really
started to worry. Just see everyone with Ms I was worried I was the only one without it!



ece77 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm just not feeling preg today :-( I think the closer I'm getting to my scan the more worried I'm getting.
> 
> Is anyone around else feeling no Ms? I'm getting worried I feel so normal...
> 
> Just the same in here. To tell the truth, I didn't have much symptoms from the start. My peesticks and HCG test are the only proof of my pregnancy -plus the absence of AF ofcourse!
> 
> I'm trying not to overthink and count myself blessed for not having MS. Wish it was next Saturday already when we'll get to meet our little bean!Click to expand...

Yes I'm the same now 18 days late and only with sore bbs, I did another hpt last Friday cause I was feeling the same, it came really positive, should have done another this weekend to keep me sane :wacko:

My scan is Thursday, I can't wait but I'm scared too....:dohh:



SisterRose said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm just not feeling preg today :-( I think the closer I'm getting to my scan the more worried I'm getting.
> 
> Is anyone around else feeling no Ms? I'm getting worried I feel so normal...
> 
> With my daughter I didnt have any MS at all and hardly any other symptoms. I didnt believe I was even pregnant until I saw it on the scan. I say enjoy having no MS and try not to worry :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you...I hope this is the same for me. You just see so much saying having Ms means a healthy baby, its freaking me out!


----------



## lady1985

So so sorry mummabe... my thoughts are with you. Stay strong xx


----------



## Jaymelynn

Mummabee said:


> Sadly it looks like my poor little bean wasn't for this world...
> Experiencing heavy bleeding and painful cramps all day today, we are booked for an emergency ultrasound tomorrow morning but I have a feeling he's already gone so I'm expecting to not see anything. I've never miscarried before but I guess it should have been a sign to me when I noticed that all my symptoms had gone... The cramps are bad, are in my lower abdomen and wrap all the way round my back. I'm passing blood clots which I can only assume include my little Bub. I've been to the drs and although he says some spotting & cramping is normal he was quite concerned about this type of backache and cramping/bleeding I was describing.
> I'm completely and utterly devastated. But I am so grateful to have my husband who is trying to be positive and doing so amazing at supporting me through this. I feel like a failure to him, I know he does not feel that way. But I do.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, I hope to God none of you experience what I am right now.
> God Bless xx

I am so sorry that you are going through this. When I had a miscarriage in October I too felt like a failure. I needed a D&C so they were able to do testing on the baby. We found out that she had chromosomal issues, which is a very common reason to miscarry. I know it sounds weird, but if you think about it our bodies were doing the natural thing by miscarrying. You are not a failure.


----------



## Jaymelynn

ece77 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm just not feeling preg today :-( I think the closer I'm getting to my scan the more worried I'm getting.
> 
> Is anyone around else feeling no Ms? I'm getting worried I feel so normal...
> 
> Just the same in here. To tell the truth, I didn't have much symptoms from the start. My peesticks and HCG test are the only proof of my pregnancy -plus the absence of AF ofcourse!
> 
> I'm trying not to overthink and count myself blessed for not having MS. Wish it was next Saturday already when we'll get to meet our little bean!Click to expand...


I feel the same way! I've had a few small waves of nausea, but nothing major. Other then peeing a lot I do not feel pregnant. I had heartburn last night and I was so happy about it. My husband thinks I am crazy- haha. It is nice to see other people without any major symptoms. Maybe we should just consider ourselves lucky, but it is nerve-wreaking. I had a 6 week scan where I saw a heartbeat. I have an 8 week scan on Wednesday.


----------



## KalonKiki

My first prenatal appointment is tomorrow. I'm really nervous, but excited at the same time. My SIL is coming with me.
Also DF and I have an official new wedding date, June 21, 2014. :happydance:
We're still not sure if we want a quickie wedding in the mean time just so that we'll be married when the baby is here, but it's still up for discussion. We know for sure though that we want to have the big celebration "real" wedding next year though.

Also, for those that are worried about not having MS, it could just be too early to have it. A lot of women don't start to get it until their 7th or 8th week. I just started the other day and only threw up once, and I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow. I've mostly just had nausea, and like you I was really worried earlier in my pregnancy because I thought that not having MS was a bad sign. It's really nothing to worry about though. If you're having nausea (and even if you're not) then I'm sure you'll get some MS in no time.


----------



## Girly922

Mummabee said:


> Sadly it looks like my poor little bean wasn't for this world...
> Experiencing heavy bleeding and painful cramps all day today, we are booked for an emergency ultrasound tomorrow morning but I have a feeling he's already gone so I'm expecting to not see anything. I've never miscarried before but I guess it should have been a sign to me when I noticed that all my symptoms had gone... The cramps are bad, are in my lower abdomen and wrap all the way round my back. I'm passing blood clots which I can only assume include my little Bub. I've been to the drs and although he says some spotting & cramping is normal he was quite concerned about this type of backache and cramping/bleeding I was describing.
> I'm completely and utterly devastated. But I am so grateful to have my husband who is trying to be positive and doing so amazing at supporting me through this. I feel like a failure to him, I know he does not feel that way. But I do.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, I hope to God none of you experience what I am right now.
> God Bless xx

I'm so sorry mummabee. :hugs: I went through the same in December, all my thoughts are with you. Wishing you all the best hunny :hugs:


----------



## broodymrs

Mummabee said:


> Sadly it looks like my poor little bean wasn't for this world...
> Experiencing heavy bleeding and painful cramps all day today, we are booked for an emergency ultrasound tomorrow morning but I have a feeling he's already gone so I'm expecting to not see anything. I've never miscarried before but I guess it should have been a sign to me when I noticed that all my symptoms had gone... The cramps are bad, are in my lower abdomen and wrap all the way round my back. I'm passing blood clots which I can only assume include my little Bub. I've been to the drs and although he says some spotting & cramping is normal he was quite concerned about this type of backache and cramping/bleeding I was describing.
> I'm completely and utterly devastated. But I am so grateful to have my husband who is trying to be positive and doing so amazing at supporting me through this. I feel like a failure to him, I know he does not feel that way. But I do.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, I hope to God none of you experience what I am right now.
> God Bless xx

So sorry hun. Thinking of you and sending lots of hugs xxx:hugs:


----------



## broodymrs

Just to let you know I had my 8 week scan yesterday. Everything looks good, baby is in the right place and heart is beating away. My dates look bang on so I am 8 weeks 3 days now. I did think they may knock me back a few days but they didn't so EDD stil 3rd Oct. MS is starting to ease a bit now too, apparantly it's the yolk sac that makes you feel sick so as the placenta starts taking over should feel less sick. Starting telling family now which is pretty terrifying as worried we may jinx it but at the scan she said there's an 80% chance of successful pregnancy once a heartbeat is viewed at 8 weeks so fingers crossed. Hope you ladies are all doing ok xx


----------



## momof1making2

Mummabee I'm so so so sorry :hugs: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## tx614

Mummabee said:


> Sadly it looks like my poor little bean wasn't for this world...
> Experiencing heavy bleeding and painful cramps all day today, we are booked for an emergency ultrasound tomorrow morning but I have a feeling he's already gone so I'm expecting to not see anything. I've never miscarried before but I guess it should have been a sign to me when I noticed that all my symptoms had gone... The cramps are bad, are in my lower abdomen and wrap all the way round my back. I'm passing blood clots which I can only assume include my little Bub. I've been to the drs and although he says some spotting & cramping is normal he was quite concerned about this type of backache and cramping/bleeding I was describing.
> I'm completely and utterly devastated. But I am so grateful to have my husband who is trying to be positive and doing so amazing at supporting me through this. I feel like a failure to him, I know he does not feel that way. But I do.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, I hope to God none of you experience what I am right now.
> God Bless xx

I am so sorry Mummabee. You are NOT a failure at all! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tx614

KalonKiki said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Maze, gosh that sounds so discouraging hun :hugs:.
> I'm so sorry so many of you have MS, when did it start for most of you? I haven't felt sick yet and I almost wish I did so that I felt more pregnant. I'm sure that once I felt MS I would wish it away so fx'ed that it leaves soon for all you poor ladies suffering with it!
> 
> I felt the same way about MS at first because I had virtually no symptoms during weeks 4 and 5 so I was worried a bit too. Then I got MS for the first time last night (at 7 weeks and 5 days, it was after 1:00 am) and it was awful. Luckily I haven't had it yet today, and I hope that I don't! Trust me, hope that you either never get it or that it takes a while to. :wacko:Click to expand...

I still don't have any MS which worries me, but my mom said she didn't have any with 4 of us so maybe I am just like her. I hope. I have my first US tomorrow so am very nervous!


----------



## Jaymelynn

tx614 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Maze, gosh that sounds so discouraging hun :hugs:.
> I'm so sorry so many of you have MS, when did it start for most of you? I haven't felt sick yet and I almost wish I did so that I felt more pregnant. I'm sure that once I felt MS I would wish it away so fx'ed that it leaves soon for all you poor ladies suffering with it!
> 
> I felt the same way about MS at first because I had virtually no symptoms during weeks 4 and 5 so I was worried a bit too. Then I got MS for the first time last night (at 7 weeks and 5 days, it was after 1:00 am) and it was awful. Luckily I haven't had it yet today, and I hope that I don't! Trust me, hope that you either never get it or that it takes a while to. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I still don't have any MS which worries me, but my mom said she didn't have any with 4 of us so maybe I am just like her. I hope. I have my first US tomorrow so am very nervous!Click to expand...

My mom also said she did not have MS for any of her three pregnancies. Maybe it is genetic ;) Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## momof1making2

Yay good luck at your ultrasound, can't wait to hear how it goes. Maybe we will be those lucky no MS kind of gals lol


----------



## ZombieKitten

KalonKiki said:


> My first prenatal appointment is tomorrow. I'm really nervous, but excited at the same time. My SIL is coming with me.
> Also DF and I have an official new wedding date, June 21, 2014. :happydance:
> We're still not sure if we want a quickie wedding in the mean time just so that we'll be married when the baby is here, but it's still up for discussion. We know for sure though that we want to have the big celebration "real" wedding next year though.

Congrats on picking a date! How exciting! :hugs: DH and I got married when I was pregnant because we too wanted to be married before the baby was here. Not for any real reason, just to feel more like a family. We had a private little romantic thing with just me and him, no friends or family was there to see. We plan to have a huge ceremony on our 10 year anniversary where we will do a vow renewal and hopefully by that point in time, we'll have a bunch of kids to join in on all the fun :) But we still have 6 years to plan everything :haha:


----------



## Murmers0110

Mummabee my thoughts are with you through this tough time.



AFM tomorrow make week 6 for me. I havnt really had any ms so to speak. I got kinda nauseous yesterday from rinsing in the back seat of a car and again this morning cleaning up cat puke ( not normally something that makes me gag for either one). Maybe that was the beginning? My booba have been getting more tender that's for sure! My husband says the feel and look bigger! Other than that I have been feeling fine. The bloating and gone away for the most part. Thankfully! It was so uncomfortable! I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## PreggyEggy

Hello everyone! It's been a long time since I was on this forum, I moved onto other places as my first baby got older, but I have recently found out that I am pregnant with my second, due October 12th so I thought I would come and say hi!

My first child is also an October baby, born in 2010. Her due date was the 10th! A bit strange, hahaha :shrug:

Exciting to hear people are having scans already! I'm in a different area this time, and the whole process is different. Last time I had to have a GP appointment, a pregnancy test, and then a booking in appointment with the midwife and that was all done by now (I'm 7 weeks). This time round I had to fill in a slip that asked for my last period and whether this is my first baby and they'll contact me! Not heard anything yet, I'm thinking they may have forgotten me as they've not had a great track record with us so far. I'll need to chase them up I think! At this rate I'll be meeting my doula before I even have my notes. :shrug:

I've not told anyone other then my sister yet (and DH obviously! lol). I told everybody as soon as I found out last time, it's lovely to have our own little secret right now. :cloud9:

Murmers0110, my boobs are sensitive like woah right now too! Makes BFing my toddler rather painful. I've read that it can pass by the second trimester though, but so far it just seems to be getting worse. :dohh: DH thinks my boobs are bigger already too, but I think that's just wishful thinking on his part! :haha: It's my main symptom right now, other then slight nausea.


----------



## callmemaybbby

My symptoms are sore bbs, cramping, lots of discharge, and exhaustion. To be honest the cramping and discharge really worries me. Sometimes it is white and chunky, other times it's tan, and sometimes I spot blood. My NP is not worried at all about it. I too have not had any MS. My next appointment is in a week on March 4th so hopefully they can ease my mind at that appt.


----------



## goddess25

I am 8w today. Symptoms are painful breasts, all day nausea, discharge, cramps now and again, pulling sensation and I am very tired.


----------



## KalonKiki

My boobs haven't been nearly as sore lately as they were in the beginning. I do feel like they've gotten slightly bigger though (my bra has been feeling a tad snug). I had more MS today :sick: but it seems as though it's limited to the nighttime before I go to bed. I'm munching on some saltine crackers right now. I've also been pretty tired. I've still been sleeping in and lately I've even had to take at least one nap throughout the day.


----------



## Girly922

I totally get you there. My ms either hits first thing in the morning or last thing at night. I do get waves throughout the day but that's normally if I'm driving. I just feel like. Could sleep forever. The other night I was asleep by 8pm! And I still didn't want to get up when my alarm went off for work the next morning! :haha: I don't think I've ever felt so tired.


----------



## SisterRose

Hey ladies,
I didnt want to make a new thread anywhere sounding all woe is me and looking like an idiot so I hope you don't mind a bit of rant here.

I wish I hadn't gotten sucked in to these stupid clearblue digital conception tests, they're officially driving me up the wall. 
I've been taking one per week and they've been going up. I got 1-2 at 13dpo then 2-3 at 20dpo, this morning at 26dpo I still got a reading of 2-3 I really expected to see a 3+ by now especially as I'm coming close to 6 weeks preg :-(
I just feel really blah and horrible today now, I spend a huge portion of the day worrying and can't even refer to myself as pregnant. It's always "if the new baby comes" "if everything is okay" I suffer with Generalised anxiety disorder anyway and find it hard to stop worrying about things, so pregnancy sends me over the edge. I just keep thinking that something is going to go wrong.
I know it can't be that my dates are out because based on LMP I'd actually be 6weeks 2days today but I know when I ovulated and my cycle is 32 days so I've based my due date from that instead.

Im in two minds now wether or not to buy another clearblue test or not, I know ill probably end up buying one anyway and upsetting myself even more :s evil tests!


----------



## Girly922

The conception indicator isn't very accurate. I think it also depends if you use fmu or not. I got a 3+ at 5+1 with a 1 hour hold. I'm assuming that if you hold for too long you're starting to get the hook effect. Which at 6weeks+ a lot of women are already experiencing the hook effect. It's likely that your hcg levels are higher than the test can cope with, rather than anything to worry about. 

Try not to get too worried over it, it's still positive and they're never going be completely right. It's just a guesstimate. :thumbup:


----------



## ece77

Hi SisterRose,

I totally agree with Girly922. You can depend on these tests only for so much. But if you're still worried you could just take a blood test to confirm your HCG levels.

However, I can understand you with all my heart. I was too much worried for not having any symptoms at all and couldn't help but buy another POAS today! When the test line was darker than the control line I was on :cloud9:

I am trying to think that pregnancy is just an internship to mommyhood where you'll be anxious all your life for the miracle you created!


----------



## SisterRose

I keep making the decision to not test again at all, but then change my mind :dohh:
I think I will try not to buy another, logically if something is wrong doing another test won't change anything anyway and there's nothing that I can do about it. It's just one of those things where I'm going to have to let nature take its course and hope for the best. I don't think it's that my hcg is too high(although could be) but now i just darent test again because if i still get 2-3 later this week I will no doubt be beside myself with worry!

As you can see, I daily altar between paranoid and scared to calm down, deep breaths everything will be okay/go with the flow. Damn hormones!

I noticed that the majority of you ladies in this thread are from outside of the UK and a lot in the US. I wish we had earlier ultrasounds here as I know a lot of US ladies get their first erly and i've seen a lot of the lovely scans you've been posting, but unfortunately I wont get a scan until I'm 13 weeks pregnant and answering ece77's question the doctors here will not offer beta hcg bloods at all unless there's been something wrong. I dont know anyone personally who's been preggo and had their bloods checked for hcg :shrug:

So now it's just a waiting game, 7 more weeks! sighhh!


----------



## Girly922

I'm from the UK and after suffering a m/c in December we've booked a private scan at 7+3 to try and reassure me. Lol. 

When's your booking in appointment? I'm pretty sure most midwives do serum hcg among all the other bloods and group & save at that appointment. Mines not for another 2 weeks though. 

About your hcg levels and hpt's. I'm 5+5 too and I'm getting a much stronger line on tests with diluted per than if I've held for a few hours. It's been like that for several days now so you never know.


----------



## Junebugs

I went crazy with those clear blue test aswell. I wish they were NEVER invented!!! Seriously..... i have spent so much money on them. I did get my 3+ which i thought would help me feel better (because i have no symptoms at all!) but it hasent.... i still worry. If i were you i would just put them away ;)


----------



## goddess25

After 6 pregnancies and 2 children. I finally learned this pregnancy to stop testing. It just induces way too much anxiety for me. I tested once. Its been hard but better.

I would pay for a private scan for some reassurance.


----------



## PreggyEggy

I'm terribly cheap, I used a lot of cheap tests you get from the pound shop! You can either get a pack of 2 plastic midstream tests for £1 or a pack of 3 dip tests that come with pots and plastic gloves for £1. Bargain! I've been using a lot of them, as even after my period was late I was getting really faint lines (inc. a first response) but with Poppy I had a test line darker then a control line. I had to stop testing in the end, I was driving myself nuts every in the 2 or 3 mins it would take for a line to appear... 

I used a conception indicator clearblue test with Poppy, and I remember the conception indicator not being accurate at all, and she's definitely here and healthy! Currently running around screaming...


----------



## broodymrs

Try not to worry hun. I always stress over stuff so booked a private scan at 8 weeks as in the uk too. Everything was absolutely fine but already i'm back to stressing again! I'd def recommend an early scan tho and i'm sure everything is fine xx


----------



## lady1985

I wanted to test this weekend with the clear blue but held back so I know what you girls mean! I tested last weekend too :blush: 

I'm going for my scan on Thursday and I'm soooo nervous...I can't even concentrate in work! I should be either 7+4 or 7+1 dependeding on with lmp or est. Ovulation.

My lack of symptoms don't reasurre me :nope: I took a sip of water today and thought I felt a bit nauseated, but I think I was my head playing tricks :dohh:

Just hoping and praying that all is OK in there. :thumbup:


----------



## lady1985

broodymrs said:


> Try not to worry hun. I always stress over stuff so booked a private scan at 8 weeks as in the uk too. Everything was absolutely fine but already i'm back to stressing again! I'd def recommend an early scan tho and i'm sure everything is fine xx

How you feeling? Your getting like me, stressing :blush:

Scan was good for you, but your not getting many symptoms?


----------



## broodymrs

I've been feeling pretty sick and boobs hurt and tired. But when symptoms go i panic but feel so ill when feeling sick. I know it is difficult not to stress, i prepared myself for the worst at the scan but when i saw the baby's heartbeat i just thought that it was the best money i've ever spent. Where do you live? I went to a place in leeds called this is my baby. It was great and they have a few places in the north. If you do have a private scan tho don't tell your midwife. I told mine and she said she'd pretend she'd not heard coz many places won't do a 12 week scan if you've had one already.


----------



## lady1985

Aw at least you have some sickness, me nothing! I see people saying ms = healthy/sticky bean....pffff....Just sore bbs on and off, I keep poking the to see if they're still sore! :blush:

I'm from south Wales but I live in Malta. The gyn I have been seeing over the last two years to get preg will also be my midwife. I pay privately but its worth it here, its not expensive and my gyn is fab! It would be the same here though if I went via the hospital so I'm glad to have the early scan.


----------



## Junebugs

lady1985 said:


> Aw at least you have some sickness, me nothing! I see people saying ms = healthy/sticky bean....pffff....Just sore bbs on and off, I keep poking the to see if they're still sore! :blush:
> 
> I'm from south Wales but I live in Malta. The gyn I have been seeing over the last two years to get preg will also be my midwife. I pay privately but its worth it here, its not expensive and my gyn is fab! It would be the same here though if I went via the hospital so I'm glad to have the early scan.

At least you have sore BBS! I keep forgetting that i am pregnant because i have nothing!!! LOL ..... I am feeling kinda nervous about it today actually.


----------



## goddess25

We all seem pretty stressed out. In a few weeks as we approach 2 nd tri we will feel nuch better.


----------



## lady1985

Lol omg I'm going insane! My bbs aren't sore today though... ahhhhhhh!!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Junebugs

I was just looking back when i was pregnant with my first I had alot of days where my boobs would not hurt at all, then then next day or two they would start to hurt again. 

I wish i would at least have my boobs hurt a bit just to give me some sort of sign.... sometimes i wonder if i do have some signs but i just dont notice it because i am so busy with my 1 year old....


----------



## Girly922

broodymrs said:


> I've been feeling pretty sick and boobs hurt and tired. But when symptoms go i panic but feel so ill when feeling sick. I know it is difficult not to stress, i prepared myself for the worst at the scan but when i saw the baby's heartbeat i just thought that it was the best money i've ever spent. Where do you live? I went to a place in leeds called this is my baby. It was great and they have a few places in the north. If you do have a private scan tho don't tell your midwife. I told mine and she said she'd pretend she'd not heard coz many places won't do a 12 week scan if you've had one already.

I've booked my scan for a couple of days before my first midwife appointment (it was the earliest I could book in with her) so I don't plan on telling her unless there's anything I need to tell her.


----------



## Lostunicorn

Evening Ladies, 

There are pages and pages of posts I have missed so if someone has asked me a question I'm sorry I wasn't ignoring you. 
Sending massive hugs and :dust: to our angels, hoping you get your sticky beans very soon. 

I have good news, had another scan at the epu today and mashmallow is measuring 7 weeks and along with a strong heartbeat we could make out head, arms, legs and tummy!!!!! Amazing, thank you so much for the prayers, good wishes and :dust:. Prayer is a powerful thing and my journey with God has definitely changed because if this. Sorry to get all religious but I've always had a difficult time being a Christian despite believing so I really feel like this baby is with God's blessing. Again sorry for sounding like a fanatic, I'm really not. 

Apologises for not being around, my nausea is made worse by looking at screens so will check in but may not be posting much. 

Would love to be part of the Facebook group, who do I Pm? 

Sending hugs to all xxx.


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Cheetah: You have a 1 year old, correct? Are you breast feeding him? If so, that could be the reason why your BBs aren't feeling sore. I've noticed that a lot of the Mamas that are still nursing their LOs haven't been getting very sore boobs, probably because they already have a milk supply there.

I had my first appointment and US today! Everything looked great, there's one perfect and healthy little bean in there with a heart rate of 140. :cloud9:
I was only a couple of days behind, so they just kept my original EDD of October 7th.
I'll post the US pic later tonight. :D


----------



## Lostunicorn

KalonKiki said:


> Mama Cheetah: You have a 1 year old, correct? Are you breast feeding him? If so, that could be the reason why your BBs aren't feeling sore. I've noticed that a lot of the Mamas that are still nursing their LOs haven't been getting very sore boobs, probably because they already have a milk supply there.
> 
> I had my first appointment and US today! Everything looked great, there's on perfect and healthy little bean in there with a heart rate of 140. :cloud9:
> I was only a couple of days behind, so they just kept my original EDD of October 7th.
> I'll post the US pic later tonight. :D

:happydance::happydance: congrats honey xxxx

Sisterose: try diluting your urine 50% with water. Also after 5 weeks the tests are meant to be inaccurate. I agree about hgc levels, I'm pretty sure they're not routinely done here in the UK. Where abouts are you as with my 1st Igad a private scan so always a possibility? Xxx


----------



## goddess25

congrats kalonkikik...so glad you got to see your little bean today. Look forward to the picture.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, it's been a while since I've posted the animal list and didn't want to lose track of it, so here is how it stands now. If any Mamas that don't have an animal name decide that they want one (whether it's on this list or not) just let me know and I'll put your username next to the animal Mama name. :D

And the list is now:

Mama Otter ~ KalonKiki
Mama Lion ~ POSD17
Mama Bear ~ Lindss
Mama Fox ~ Girly922
Mama Duck ~ Sheffie
Mama Mouse
Mama Hawk
Mama Rabbit ~ Lozga
Mama Panda ~ crazae4u
Mama Raccoon
Mama Tiger ~ MilosMommy7
Mama Leopard ~ Junebugs
Mama Eagle
Mama Giraffe
Mama Cat ~ broodymrs
Mama Wolf ~ ZombieKitten
Mama Deer
Mama Penguin ~ SisterRose
Mama Hedgehog ~ LostUnicorn
Mama Dolphin
Mama Monkey ~ healthb4baby
Mama Zebra ~ Lownthwaite
Mama Kangaroo ~ callmemaybbby
Mama Koala ~ Vanillabean01
Mama Owl ~ tx614
Mama Swan
Mama Squirrel
Mama Chinchilla
Mama Hen
Mama Sheep
Mama Panther ~ SlimBrit
Mama Husky
Mama Coyote
Mama Bat
Mama Badger
Mama Horse ~ hollie87
Mama Seal
Mama Peacock
Mama Wolverine ~ 6lilpigs
Mama Turtle ~ MirandaH
Mama Alpaca
Mama Moose
Mama Beaver
Mama Gazelle
Mama Lemur
Mama Chickadee ~ Murmurs0110
Mama Chipmunk
Mama Mongoose
Mama Sugar Glider
Mama Platypus
Mama Pika
Mama Butterfly ~ lady1985
Mama Ladybug
Mama Elephant ~ goddess25
Mama Chihuahua ~ liz0012


----------



## Junebugs

KalonKiki said:


> Mama Cheetah: You have a 1 year old, correct? Are you breast feeding him? If so, that could be the reason why your BBs aren't feeling sore. I've noticed that a lot of the Mamas that are still nursing their LOs haven't been getting very sore boobs, probably because they already have a milk supply there.
> 
> I had my first appointment and US today! Everything looked great, there's one perfect and healthy little bean in there with a heart rate of 140. :cloud9:
> I was only a couple of days behind, so they just kept my original EDD of October 7th.
> I'll post the US pic later tonight. :D

I am assuming you meant me (mama leopard ;) ) Well i stopped BF about 1 week before i found out i was pregnant, so i dont know if it would make a difference but i have noticed that aswell, alot of mamas that are still BF dont have sore boobs.

YA FOR THE SCAN!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy you saw your little bean and everything was well!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Lol, yes, I meant Mama Leopard. Why on earth did I say cheetah? :dohh:

And here's my 8 week ultrasound pic! :cloud9:

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/06c25efa-9fe2-4c32-821a-230aa267300d_zps29cc3ade.jpg


----------



## Junebugs

YAY!!!!!!!!! Look at that bean~~~~~~~~~~!!!


----------



## goddess25

Woohoo


----------



## Girly922

Absolutely gorgeous mama otter!!


----------



## SisterRose

Gorgeous scan KalonKiki :cloud9:

Lostunicorn - I'm in stoke-on-trent/west midlands. I've found somewhere that do private scans but the earliest they do them from is 8 weeks. All being well I'll book and arrange to have one then :thumbup:
Also, very glad your little one is measurng up to date and everything looks well 

X


----------



## Girly922

SisterRose, if there's a BabyBond near you they do them from 7 weeks and do Saturdays :) 
That's where we're booked into, although it's not the cheapest at £100, but they do have a lot of sites. I have a friend who recommended them, she said that they only do transvaginal scans when it's this early.


----------



## Lindss

KalonKiki said:


> Lol, yes, I meant Mama Leopard. Why on earth did I say cheetah? :dohh:
> 
> And here's my 8 week ultrasound pic! :cloud9:
> 
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/06c25efa-9fe2-4c32-821a-230aa267300d_zps29cc3ade.jpg

beautiful little bean!:happydance:


----------



## hollie87

Hi ladies!! Sorry I haven't been around much, MS has left me feeling pretty rough so between throwing up and looking after DD I've been sleeping! 
I've missed catching up with you all, loving the scan pictures, sooo long to wait for us UK ladies hehe. 

I hope everyone is well and all the beans are super sticky and behaving! 

Lostunicorn pm Slimbrit for Facebook group


----------



## SisterRose

Just popping in to say I finally got my 3+ with the stupid clearblue digital :blush: thank heavens for that! now I can stop buying the damn tests :haha:

I actually did one this morning at 5:30am because I woke up desperate to pee but I'd drank quite a bit of water the night before and my wee didnt look very dark and got a 2-3 again that took a while to come up after "pregnant" showed

So I decided to hold my pee this morning until lunch time and did it then,. my wee was loads darker and more concentrated and "pregnant 3+" popped up more or less right away!

So happy right now but it also shows how unreliable these tests are :blush: *idiot here*


----------



## MirandaH

Junebugs said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Mama Cheetah: You have a 1 year old, correct? Are you breast feeding him? If so, that could be the reason why your BBs aren't feeling sore. I've noticed that a lot of the Mamas that are still nursing their LOs haven't been getting very sore boobs, probably because they already have a milk supply there.
> 
> I had my first appointment and US today! Everything looked great, there's one perfect and healthy little bean in there with a heart rate of 140. :cloud9:
> I was only a couple of days behind, so they just kept my original EDD of October 7th.
> I'll post the US pic later tonight. :D
> 
> I am assuming you meant me (mama leopard ;) ) Well i stopped BF about 1 week before i found out i was pregnant, so i dont know if it would make a difference but i have noticed that aswell, alot of mamas that are still BF dont have sore boobs.
> 
> YA FOR THE SCAN!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy you saw your little bean and everything was well!!!!!!!!!! :)Click to expand...

With my first, I had HG and lost 69 pounds and my BBs were always sore. When I got pregnant with my second, I was on BC and still breastfeeding, so I was never sore at all. In fact, I had to stop breastfeeding my first at 6 months because my milk dried up. The doctor aid it was because I got pregnant with the second. I did not find out I was pregnant with the second until I was 5 months along because of the complete lack of symptoms. The only symptom I had was lack of AF, which was not really a symptom to me because I was breastfeeding, on BC and had irregular cycle my whole life. It wasn't until there was good, strong movement that couldn't be dismissed as gas that I even gave it a single thought. 

The grass is always greener!! Right now I would give just about anything for this pregnancy to be a repeat of the one with my second. Last night I was so violently ill that I peed in my pajamas. :haha:

Mama Otter: Beautiful Bean!!!!


----------



## SlimBrit

Hi ladies.

First, I want to apologize for not updating you sooner. I had been hiding under a rock for the past 3 days. Unfortunately, I had another miscarriage. :cry: I wish I could stay here with you but there are other things in store for me. I went in on Friday and they told me my levels were low 100s. I am thankful that it wasn't much later and equally more devastating, but it is still painful all the same. The bleeding has stopped officially today, so I think my husband and I are going to take a break. These 2 miscarriages in the past 6 months have been really hard on both of us. Feeling pretty discouraged, to say the least. We're only 22, I've never even broken a bone, but I seem to have a broken uterus? At any rate, I'm hoping my doctor will be willing to run some tests instead of trying to get me to "wait" until a 3rd miscarriage happens. Completely unacceptable, if you ask me. So I will be banging on some doors and enlisting the help of some higher ranking officials that I know. :winkwink: If all goes well, maybe this time next year you'll see a message or two from me bearing great news. :flower: I love you all, and I hope and pray that come October, all of your beautiful baby boys and girls will make their appearance! :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Oh slimbrit I'm so so sorry!! I hope you're holding up okay. Sending you lots of love and :hugs: Wishing you all the best. You're always welcome here.


----------



## Girly922

SisterRose said:


> Just popping in to say I finally got my 3+ with the stupid clearblue digital :blush: thank heavens for that! now I can stop buying the damn tests :haha:
> 
> I actually did one this morning at 5:30am because I woke up desperate to pee but I'd drank quite a bit of water the night before and my wee didnt look very dark and got a 2-3 again that took a while to come up after "pregnant" showed
> 
> So I decided to hold my pee this morning until lunch time and did it then,. my wee was loads darker and more concentrated and "pregnant 3+" popped up more or less right away!
> 
> So happy right now but it also shows how unreliable these tests are :blush: *idiot here*

That's great!! They're not always very accurate. I hope you can relax a bit now.


----------



## MirandaH

SlimBrit said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> First, I want to apologize for not updating you sooner. I had been hiding under a rock for the past 3 days. Unfortunately, I had another miscarriage. :cry: I wish I could stay here with you but there are other things in store for me. I went in on Friday and they told me my levels were low 100s. I am thankful that it wasn't much later and equally more devastating, but it is still painful all the same. The bleeding has stopped officially today, so I think my husband and I are going to take a break. These 2 miscarriages in the past 6 months have been really hard on both of us. Feeling pretty discouraged, to say the least. We're only 22, I've never even broken a bone, but I seem to have a broken uterus? At any rate, I'm hoping my doctor will be willing to run some tests instead of trying to get me to "wait" until a 3rd miscarriage happens. Completely unacceptable, if you ask me. So I will be banging on some doors and enlisting the help of some higher ranking officials that I know. :winkwink: If all goes well, maybe this time next year you'll see a message or two from me bearing great news. :flower: I love you all, and I hope and pray that come October, all of your beautiful baby boys and girls will make their appearance! :hugs:

Oh no!! I am so sorry to hear this and for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

SlimBrit said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> First, I want to apologize for not updating you sooner. I had been hiding under a rock for the past 3 days. Unfortunately, I had another miscarriage. :cry: I wish I could stay here with you but there are other things in store for me. I went in on Friday and they told me my levels were low 100s. I am thankful that it wasn't much later and equally more devastating, but it is still painful all the same. The bleeding has stopped officially today, so I think my husband and I are going to take a break. These 2 miscarriages in the past 6 months have been really hard on both of us. Feeling pretty discouraged, to say the least. We're only 22, I've never even broken a bone, but I seem to have a broken uterus? At any rate, I'm hoping my doctor will be willing to run some tests instead of trying to get me to "wait" until a 3rd miscarriage happens. Completely unacceptable, if you ask me. So I will be banging on some doors and enlisting the help of some higher ranking officials that I know. :winkwink: If all goes well, maybe this time next year you'll see a message or two from me bearing great news. :flower: I love you all, and I hope and pray that come October, all of your beautiful baby boys and girls will make their appearance! :hugs:

Slimbrit :hugs: 
I'm so sorry for your loss hun, and I 100% agree that you should be able to get some answers now, not have to wait. 
I'll be waiting and looking forward for your next bfp, and I'll be there cheering you on.
Big hugs!


----------



## Sbmack

Slimbrit, so so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I really hope you get some answers. This doesn't make it any less painful, but at least you are young and have plenty of time to still have lots of healthy babies.


----------



## callmemaybbby

SlimBrit - So so sorry for your loss. Take as much time as you need to cope with it. :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

SisterRose said:


> Just popping in to say I finally got my 3+ with the stupid clearblue digital :blush: thank heavens for that! now I can stop buying the damn tests :haha:
> 
> I actually did one this morning at 5:30am because I woke up desperate to pee but I'd drank quite a bit of water the night before and my wee didnt look very dark and got a 2-3 again that took a while to come up after "pregnant" showed
> 
> So I decided to hold my pee this morning until lunch time and did it then,. my wee was loads darker and more concentrated and "pregnant 3+" popped up more or less right away!
> 
> So happy right now but it also shows how unreliable these tests are :blush: *idiot here*

YAY!!!! I am so happy you got your 3+, NOW PUT THEM AWAY!!!! LOL ;)



MirandaH said:


> With my first, I had HG and lost 69 pounds and my BBs were always sore. When I got pregnant with my second, I was on BC and still breastfeeding, so I was never sore at all. In fact, I had to stop breastfeeding my first at 6 months because my milk dried up. The doctor aid it was because I got pregnant with the second. I did not find out I was pregnant with the second until I was 5 months along because of the complete lack of symptoms. The only symptom I had was lack of AF, which was not really a symptom to me because I was breastfeeding, on BC and had irregular cycle my whole life. It wasn't until there was good, strong movement that couldn't be dismissed as gas that I even gave it a single thought.
> 
> The grass is always greener!! Right now I would give just about anything for this pregnancy to be a repeat of the one with my second. Last night I was so violently ill that I peed in my pajamas. :haha:
> 
> Mama Otter: Beautiful Bean!!!!

Thats good to know!!! Honestly, if it wasnt for my strong progression in pregnancy test i would be more worried (although that doesnt always mean everything is ok) but it gives me some hope. 

It is so true, the grass is always greener. :) I dont really want the MS LOL , i would just love to have x-ray vision so i can know everything is ok hehehehhehe



SlimBrit said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> First, I want to apologize for not updating you sooner. I had been hiding under a rock for the past 3 days. Unfortunately, I had another miscarriage. :cry: I wish I could stay here with you but there are other things in store for me. I went in on Friday and they told me my levels were low 100s. I am thankful that it wasn't much later and equally more devastating, but it is still painful all the same. The bleeding has stopped officially today, so I think my husband and I are going to take a break. These 2 miscarriages in the past 6 months have been really hard on both of us. Feeling pretty discouraged, to say the least. We're only 22, I've never even broken a bone, but I seem to have a broken uterus? At any rate, I'm hoping my doctor will be willing to run some tests instead of trying to get me to "wait" until a 3rd miscarriage happens. Completely unacceptable, if you ask me. So I will be banging on some doors and enlisting the help of some higher ranking officials that I know. :winkwink: If all goes well, maybe this time next year you'll see a message or two from me bearing great news. :flower: I love you all, and I hope and pray that come October, all of your beautiful baby boys and girls will make their appearance! :hugs:

Oh i am sooooo sorry hun. I hope you get some answers and we are always here if you need us! :(


----------



## healthb4baby

Slimbrit, I'm so sorry about your loss! sending you lots of love and prayers! I really hope you find some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## healthb4baby

I'm really sorry to hear so many of you ladies are so stressed about lack of ms and other symptoms. I hope you soon find reassurance in great ultrasounds or by starting to feeling miserable :winkwink:
I have certainly been blessed with my fatigue, nausea and sore bb's. I have just enough of each to remind me constantly that I am pregnant and things seem to be going well but not too much that it makes my day impossible! (difficult but not impossible :winkwink: )


----------



## Lindss

SlimBrit....my heart is breaking for you! You will get some answers, and this WILL be the very last time you will have this happen. Next one will stick, I just know it xxxx


----------



## Lindss

Sorry I've not been posting much lately, I've been so tired and sick. Can hardly eat. Had my sons 7th birthday party on the weekend... 13 kids ... Eli loved it! Since I am showing already , had 5 of my girlfriends and their kids at the party so announced the pregnancy by wearing a tight tunic and leggings! It was fun! But had to check out of the party at 7 pm as everyone was eating...even just smelling food makes me throw up! The meds my mudwife gave me r not working!! How's everyone else's ms ??


----------



## lady1985

KalonKiki said:


> Lol, yes, I meant Mama Leopard. Why on earth did I say cheetah? :dohh:
> 
> And here's my 8 week ultrasound pic! :cloud9:
> 
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/06c25efa-9fe2-4c32-821a-230aa267300d_zps29cc3ade.jpg

OMG sooooo cute!!! I bet your on :cloud9: congrats on seeing your lil pumpkin seed! xx


----------



## lady1985

hollie87 said:


> Hi ladies!! Sorry I haven't been around much, MS has left me feeling pretty rough so between throwing up and looking after DD I've been sleeping!
> I've missed catching up with you all, loving the scan pictures, sooo long to wait for us UK ladies hehe.
> 
> I hope everyone is well and all the beans are super sticky and behaving!
> 
> Lostunicorn pm Slimbrit for Facebook group

Hollie hope your not feeling to under the weather, some of us maybe a little evious of your throwing up lol



SisterRose said:


> Just popping in to say I finally got my 3+ with the stupid clearblue digital :blush: thank heavens for that! now I can stop buying the damn tests :haha:
> 
> I actually did one this morning at 5:30am because I woke up desperate to pee but I'd drank quite a bit of water the night before and my wee didnt look very dark and got a 2-3 again that took a while to come up after "pregnant" showed
> 
> So I decided to hold my pee this morning until lunch time and did it then,. my wee was loads darker and more concentrated and "pregnant 3+" popped up more or less right away!
> 
> So happy right now but it also shows how unreliable these tests are :blush: *idiot here*

Lol, you crazy gal! Mind you i'm so tempted to POAS again, but im resisting....all good news for you though...gives you some reassurance especailly when your not having many signs! 



MirandaH said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Mama Cheetah: You have a 1 year old, correct? Are you breast feeding him? If so, that could be the reason why your BBs aren't feeling sore. I've noticed that a lot of the Mamas that are still nursing their LOs haven't been getting very sore boobs, probably because they already have a milk supply there.
> 
> I had my first appointment and US today! Everything looked great, there's one perfect and healthy little bean in there with a heart rate of 140. :cloud9:
> I was only a couple of days behind, so they just kept my original EDD of October 7th.
> I'll post the US pic later tonight. :D
> 
> I am assuming you meant me (mama leopard ;) ) Well i stopped BF about 1 week before i found out i was pregnant, so i dont know if it would make a difference but i have noticed that aswell, alot of mamas that are still BF dont have sore boobs.
> 
> YA FOR THE SCAN!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy you saw your little bean and everything was well!!!!!!!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> With my first, I had HG and lost 69 pounds and my BBs were always sore. When I got pregnant with my second, I was on BC and still breastfeeding, so I was never sore at all. In fact, I had to stop breastfeeding my first at 6 months because my milk dried up. The doctor aid it was because I got pregnant with the second. I did not find out I was pregnant with the second until I was 5 months along because of the complete lack of symptoms. The only symptom I had was lack of AF, which was not really a symptom to me because I was breastfeeding, on BC and had irregular cycle my whole life. It wasn't until there was good, strong movement that couldn't be dismissed as gas that I even gave it a single thought.
> 
> The grass is always greener!! Right now I would give just about anything for this pregnancy to be a repeat of the one with my second. Last night I was so violently ill that I peed in my pajamas. :haha:
> 
> Mama Otter: Beautiful Bean!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the info on past symptoms, it's good to hear that not everyone gets MS and still has a healthy bouncing baby. Sorry to hear your soo sick this time though, you can pass some to me though if you like, I don't mind....:haha:


SlimBrit said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> First, I want to apologize for not updating you sooner. I had been hiding under a rock for the past 3 days. Unfortunately, I had another miscarriage. :cry: I wish I could stay here with you but there are other things in store for me. I went in on Friday and they told me my levels were low 100s. I am thankful that it wasn't much later and equally more devastating, but it is still painful all the same. The bleeding has stopped officially today, so I think my husband and I are going to take a break. These 2 miscarriages in the past 6 months have been really hard on both of us. Feeling pretty discouraged, to say the least. We're only 22, I've never even broken a bone, but I seem to have a broken uterus? At any rate, I'm hoping my doctor will be willing to run some tests instead of trying to get me to "wait" until a 3rd miscarriage happens. Completely unacceptable, if you ask me. So I will be banging on some doors and enlisting the help of some higher ranking officials that I know. :winkwink: If all goes well, maybe this time next year you'll see a message or two from me bearing great news. :flower: I love you all, and I hope and pray that come October, all of your beautiful baby boys and girls will make their appearance! :hugs:

So Sorry hunni, I'm am so sad for you :cry::cry: Hope you get the answers you need in time for you to make another beautiful bean, Im sure you will just fine just give yourself and DH some time to heal xx


----------



## ErinDancey

Oh Girls... I'm sorry I don't chat much anymore. 

The morning sickness is killing me and although I'm very grateful, my career is suddenly booming. Man...the timing is terrible! Promotions and moves... all while I'm trying not to puke on people :growlmad:

Anyways, I just wanted to say to all the ladies having a rough go of things, that my heart is with all of you and I'm very sorry for the losses.

I'm up to 7 tabs of Diclectin per day and although it has stopped the actual throwing up a bit, I'm still queasy all the time. Any tips for eliminating the nausea?


----------



## hollie87

SlimBrit said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> First, I want to apologize for not updating you sooner. I had been hiding under a rock for the past 3 days. Unfortunately, I had another miscarriage. :cry: I wish I could stay here with you but there are other things in store for me. I went in on Friday and they told me my levels were low 100s. I am thankful that it wasn't much later and equally more devastating, but it is still painful all the same. The bleeding has stopped officially today, so I think my husband and I are going to take a break. These 2 miscarriages in the past 6 months have been really hard on both of us. Feeling pretty discouraged, to say the least. We're only 22, I've never even broken a bone, but I seem to have a broken uterus? At any rate, I'm hoping my doctor will be willing to run some tests instead of trying to get me to "wait" until a 3rd miscarriage happens. Completely unacceptable, if you ask me. So I will be banging on some doors and enlisting the help of some higher ranking officials that I know. :winkwink: If all goes well, maybe this time next year you'll see a message or two from me bearing great news. :flower: I love you all, and I hope and pray that come October, all of your beautiful baby boys and girls will make their appearance! :hugs:

So so sorry to hear this Slimbrit :-( :hugs: I hope you will keep in touch with us, I will be thinking and praying for a sticky bean really soon for you! 


Lady1985 pleeeasssssse help yourself to some of my sickness lol, I had enough last pregnancy for 10 women and heading that way this pregnancy too by the looks of things!!


----------



## Sheffie

SlimBrit said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> First, I want to apologize for not updating you sooner. I had been hiding under a rock for the past 3 days. Unfortunately, I had another miscarriage. :cry: I wish I could stay here with you but there are other things in store for me. I went in on Friday and they told me my levels were low 100s. I am thankful that it wasn't much later and equally more devastating, but it is still painful all the same. The bleeding has stopped officially today, so I think my husband and I are going to take a break. These 2 miscarriages in the past 6 months have been really hard on both of us. Feeling pretty discouraged, to say the least. We're only 22, I've never even broken a bone, but I seem to have a broken uterus? At any rate, I'm hoping my doctor will be willing to run some tests instead of trying to get me to "wait" until a 3rd miscarriage happens. Completely unacceptable, if you ask me. So I will be banging on some doors and enlisting the help of some higher ranking officials that I know. :winkwink: If all goes well, maybe this time next year you'll see a message or two from me bearing great news. :flower: I love you all, and I hope and pray that come October, all of your beautiful baby boys and girls will make their appearance! :hugs:

So so sorry to hear about this! Lots of love and prayers being sent your way :hugs: I hope you get some answers as to what is going on and a healthy bean next time!


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks for all of the congrats and wonderful comments on my scan, everyone! <3

Happy 9 weeks, Mama Bear! I'm sorry that you and some of the other Mamas have been having some awful MS. I feel pretty lucky that mine is limited to a few hour window at night and the Zofran my OB prescribed for me helped last night (although it took a couple of hours to kick in). Before you know it though we'll all be in our second trimester and feeling a lot better. :thumbup:

I'm so sorry Mama Panther. :cry:
My heart breaks a little more each time that we gain another angel. I really hope that you can find the answers that you need soon so that you can have a healthy, sticky bean and a beautiful baby to hold in your arms. We love you and we'll miss you. I hope that we'll hear good news from you soon. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Erin - I am also taking diclectin and busy at work while trying not to puke on myself. I find that shoving food down my throat and carbs mainly is doing the trick at keeping it at bay. It is very difficult to eat but i find once the first few mouthfulls are down it gets better.

Slimbrit - I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. The magic number of 3 mcs is utterly ridiculous. I have had a total of 3 but apparently 3 in total is not good enough either it has to be 3 in a row. Shocking that women can suffer like this. I really hope you take some time with your husband to heal and that we see you back here soon. :hugs:


----------



## MirandaH

lady1985 said:


> MirandaH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Mama Cheetah: You have a 1 year old, correct? Are you breast feeding him? If so, that could be the reason why your BBs aren't feeling sore. I've noticed that a lot of the Mamas that are still nursing their LOs haven't been getting very sore boobs, probably because they already have a milk supply there.
> 
> I had my first appointment and US today! Everything looked great, there's one perfect and healthy little bean in there with a heart rate of 140. :cloud9:
> I was only a couple of days behind, so they just kept my original EDD of October 7th.
> I'll post the US pic later tonight. :D
> 
> I am assuming you meant me (mama leopard ;) ) Well i stopped BF about 1 week before i found out i was pregnant, so i dont know if it would make a difference but i have noticed that aswell, alot of mamas that are still BF dont have sore boobs.
> 
> YA FOR THE SCAN!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy you saw your little bean and everything was well!!!!!!!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> With my first, I had HG and lost 69 pounds and my BBs were always sore. When I got pregnant with my second, I was on BC and still breastfeeding, so I was never sore at all. In fact, I had to stop breastfeeding my first at 6 months because my milk dried up. The doctor aid it was because I got pregnant with the second. I did not find out I was pregnant with the second until I was 5 months along because of the complete lack of symptoms. The only symptom I had was lack of AF, which was not really a symptom to me because I was breastfeeding, on BC and had irregular cycle my whole life. It wasn't until there was good, strong movement that couldn't be dismissed as gas that I even gave it a single thought.
> 
> The grass is always greener!! Right now I would give just about anything for this pregnancy to be a repeat of the one with my second. Last night I was so violently ill that I peed in my pajamas. :haha:
> 
> Mama Otter: Beautiful Bean!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info on past symptoms, it's good to hear that not everyone gets MS and still has a healthy bouncing baby. Sorry to hear your soo sick this time though, you can pass some to me though if you like, I don't mind....:haha:Click to expand...

Snipped for space

Christopher is and was the healthiest baby I had, which was amazing. When I found out I was pregnant, I was so far along that no one wanted to see me, so I had no prenatal care for almost 6 month of the pregnancy. As for the symptoms, I would gladly pass you some if I could, but only if you really wanted them. I wouldn't wish this on anyone! You really don't want any of what I am having over here. Yesterday had been the first really good day I had. I made dinner, cleaned the whole house and at handfulls of grapes and cheese all day. What set off the violent puking? A shower. Seriously.


----------



## ErinDancey

MirandaH said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MirandaH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Mama Cheetah: You have a 1 year old, correct? Are you breast feeding him? If so, that could be the reason why your BBs aren't feeling sore. I've noticed that a lot of the Mamas that are still nursing their LOs haven't been getting very sore boobs, probably because they already have a milk supply there.
> 
> I had my first appointment and US today! Everything looked great, there's one perfect and healthy little bean in there with a heart rate of 140. :cloud9:
> I was only a couple of days behind, so they just kept my original EDD of October 7th.
> I'll post the US pic later tonight. :D
> 
> I am assuming you meant me (mama leopard ;) ) Well i stopped BF about 1 week before i found out i was pregnant, so i dont know if it would make a difference but i have noticed that aswell, alot of mamas that are still BF dont have sore boobs.
> 
> YA FOR THE SCAN!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy you saw your little bean and everything was well!!!!!!!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> With my first, I had HG and lost 69 pounds and my BBs were always sore. When I got pregnant with my second, I was on BC and still breastfeeding, so I was never sore at all. In fact, I had to stop breastfeeding my first at 6 months because my milk dried up. The doctor aid it was because I got pregnant with the second. I did not find out I was pregnant with the second until I was 5 months along because of the complete lack of symptoms. The only symptom I had was lack of AF, which was not really a symptom to me because I was breastfeeding, on BC and had irregular cycle my whole life. It wasn't until there was good, strong movement that couldn't be dismissed as gas that I even gave it a single thought.
> 
> The grass is always greener!! Right now I would give just about anything for this pregnancy to be a repeat of the one with my second. Last night I was so violently ill that I peed in my pajamas. :haha:
> 
> Mama Otter: Beautiful Bean!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info on past symptoms, it's good to hear that not everyone gets MS and still has a healthy bouncing baby. Sorry to hear your soo sick this time though, you can pass some to me though if you like, I don't mind....:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Snipped for space
> 
> Christopher is and was the healthiest baby I had, which was amazing. When I found out I was pregnant, I was so far along that no one wanted to see me, so I had no prenatal care for almost 6 month of the pregnancy. As for the symptoms, I would gladly pass you some if I could, but only if you really wanted them. I wouldn't wish this on anyone! You really don't want any of what I am having over here. Yesterday had been the first really good day I had. I made dinner, cleaned the whole house and at handfulls of grapes and cheese all day. What set off the violent puking? A shower. Seriously.Click to expand...

OMG! I barf in the shower almost every night! I thought I was the only one. For some reason, maybe the steam(?), I get sooo nauseated in the shower! This board makes me feel so much better... well, maybe not better, but at least "Normal"!


----------



## MirandaH

ErinDancey said:


> OMG! I barf in the shower almost every night! I thought I was the only one. For some reason, maybe the steam(?), I get sooo nauseated in the shower! This board makes me feel so much better... well, maybe not better, but at least "Normal"!

OMG! That is crazy!! I didn't puke in the shower, but I was feeling great before I got in, then the next thing I knew I had to rinse off as fast as possible because what started as a little wave of nausea turned into full blown "I have to get out of here, it is making me sick." I went out and laid one the couch until I couldn't hold it in anymore. OH asked me about what I ate, and if it was the vitamins and blah, blah, blah and I kept insisting it was the shower. He said I was nuts and I agreed in the back of my head, because when does a shower do that?? I am sorry you are going through that. I thought it might be the steam or change in temperature??? Who knows. It was the first time the shower made me sick and I am really hoping that it is not something that happens more than the one time. That was the sickest I have been so far! Just thinking about it is making me :sick:


----------



## Sheffie

MirandaH said:


> ErinDancey said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I barf in the shower almost every night! I thought I was the only one. For some reason, maybe the steam(?), I get sooo nauseated in the shower! This board makes me feel so much better... well, maybe not better, but at least "Normal"!
> 
> OMG! That is crazy!! I didn't puke in the shower, but I was feeling great before I got in, then the next thing I knew I had to rinse off as fast as possible because what started as a little wave of nausea turned into full blown "I have to get out of here, it is making me sick." I went out and laid one the couch until I couldn't hold it in anymore. OH asked me about what I ate, and if it was the vitamins and blah, blah, blah and I kept insisting it was the shower. He said I was nuts and I agreed in the back of my head, because when does a shower do that?? I am sorry you are going through that. I thought it might be the steam or change in temperature??? Who knows. It was the first time the shower made me sick and I am really hoping that it is not something that happens more than the one time. That was the sickest I have been so far! Just thinking about it is making me :sick:Click to expand...

The shower always makes me feel sick these days. I try to wait until I am feeling as good as possible before I shower during the day lol. And then I try to take the fastest shower possible. I think just the standing in the heat is what makes me so nauseous. :sick:


----------



## callmemaybbby

I too get nauseous in the shower, and I hardly even have MS. I think it is something about the warm steam...I have to keep opening the shower door to let cool air in.


----------



## girlnboots

Can I take a moment to complain?

I've wanted a baby for years, and now that I'm finally pregnant, I'm so bored! I think it started when we thought we were 3 weeks ahead of the dating scan. I had done a ton of research for each day of the pregnancy and now that I'm where we thought we already were, it's just like "Hohum. Been here."

I have absolutely no ms, my bbs are not all that sore anymore, I get some cramps/pulling and some heartburn, but for the most part, I don't feel any different than I do the day before AF.

I feel so guilty. I've wanted this for so long, and now I'm just kind of "whatever". I'm not showing, I obviously don't feel any movement, and I don't "feel" pregnant.

Definitely not feeling the joy like everyone tells me I should be. :-(


----------



## KalonKiki

The other day I had to stop in the middle of my shower to throw up in the toilet. It was the second time I'd thrown up that night. Fortunately afterwards I was able to finish my shower just fine and I didn't throw up again for the rest of the night. Food has been so unappealing, the only thing I've been able to eat without being completely disgusted is cereal. I've just had no appetite what so ever and it worries me because I know that I need to eat, but it's so hard to at the same time. However my nacho recipe sounds pretty good right about now. What I do is cook some ground beef in some taco bell seasoning (you can buy it at some grocery stores here in the US, they sell little packets of it) and water, and heat up some mild queso dip, then put the queso in a bowl and mix in the cooked and seasoned ground beef which gives it a fantastic flavor. If you like veggies (like bell peppers and black olives) you can put mix them in too, but I generally don't. Then you just go to town with the tortilla chips and dip. Mmmm.

Also, I have a pregnancy vlog on Youtube, and I share the videos on my journal, but not everyone follows up with journals, so here's a link for anyone who wants to watch the videos: https://www.youtube.com/user/keelypregnancyblog.


----------



## MirandaH

callmemaybbby said:


> I too get nauseous in the shower, and I hardly even have MS. I think it is something about the warm steam...I have to keep opening the shower door to let cool air in.

If opening the shower door works, then it probably is the warm steam. I will have to try that if it makes me sick again tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Junebugs

girlnboots said:


> Can I take a moment to complain?
> 
> I've wanted a baby for years, and now that I'm finally pregnant, I'm so bored! I think it started when we thought we were 3 weeks ahead of the dating scan. I had done a ton of research for each day of the pregnancy and now that I'm where we thought we already were, it's just like "Hohum. Been here."
> 
> I have absolutely no ms, my bbs are not all that sore anymore, I get some cramps/pulling and some heartburn, but for the most part, I don't feel any different than I do the day before AF.
> 
> I feel so guilty. I've wanted this for so long, and now I'm just kind of "whatever". I'm not showing, I obviously don't feel any movement, and I don't "feel" pregnant.
> 
> Definitely not feeling the joy like everyone tells me I should be. :-(

Oh hunny, enjoy it while you can! Your life is going to change SOOOO much once your LO is born and you wont be board anymore!!!! LOL .... These days are nice, once you get into 3rd trimester is when you REALLY start to feel different. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

girlnboots said:


> Can I take a moment to complain?
> 
> I've wanted a baby for years, and now that I'm finally pregnant, I'm so bored! I think it started when we thought we were 3 weeks ahead of the dating scan. I had done a ton of research for each day of the pregnancy and now that I'm where we thought we already were, it's just like "Hohum. Been here."
> 
> I have absolutely no ms, my bbs are not all that sore anymore, I get some cramps/pulling and some heartburn, but for the most part, I don't feel any different than I do the day before AF.
> 
> I feel so guilty. I've wanted this for so long, and now I'm just kind of "whatever". I'm not showing, I obviously don't feel any movement, and I don't "feel" pregnant.
> 
> Definitely not feeling the joy like everyone tells me I should be. :-(

Oh honey, I think the first trimester is sketchy for everyone, especially those of us who are first time preggos/moms. :hugs:
It would be disappointing to think that you were further along and have a doctor tell you that you're actually quite a bit further behind. I think that while we're hoping and dreaming of when we'll finally get pregnant, we have a certain idea about what pregnancy is supposed to be like and it rarely turns out that way. In the 1st trimester we worry when we don't have symptoms, we feel awful when we have too many symptoms, and all around we don't feel pregnant because we don't look pregnant yet and no one can tell that we are pregnant unless we tell them ourselves. We want to be able to show off that pregnant tummy and feel the baby kick and know the gender right away, and in the 1st trimester it all feels impossibly far away. I don't think that what you're feeling is uncommon at all, and sometimes I feel the same way. I think we all do now and then. I see that you're also from Missouri, I haven't seen another Missouri Mama yet in here! If you don't mind me asking, what part of MO are you from? I'm from Springfield. :D


----------



## girlnboots

I'm from the Columbia Area. All snowed in this week :-( I bet that's not helping my mood at all either! We got another 6-8 inches last night, with more coming.

I just wanna skip ahead a few weeks, til we're out of the "danger zone". I thought we were so close!


----------



## KalonKiki

We are all getting close to being out of the "danger zone". Each week that we make it to, our babies are more likely to be in our arms at the end of our pregnancies. You know, if you can see a heart beat at the 8 week scan, the risk of miscarriage goes down by 80%? We got a little bit of snow down here, but it's not bad. I'm sorry about all of the snow up north though, that has to suck. ):

So I stumbled across this on Youtube. It's the most intricate and creative bump progression picture compilation I've ever seen! The hubby of this gal must be an artist. :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbLpTgTZGsg


----------



## SisterRose

Kalonkiki - That video is awesome, I almost cried :blush: so, so cute.


----------



## callmemaybbby

Oh my god, I love that video! I can't wait to show my husband :D


----------



## PreggyEggy

*girlnboots*, I think it feels that way for most people. This is my second pregnancy and it still doesn't feel real and I feel sick as a dog! I think this part of the pregnancy really seems to drag on and on, just as much as the final weeks do when we get to them! You'll feel better about it soon, probably once you've had a scan!

I'm meeting my Doula for the first time tomorrow. I really hope I like her, there's not much choice in the area and she's the one I like! It's so important to me to have someone to properly support me this time. She's seemed lovely in emails though, and she's had lots of happy clients.

Anyone else thinking of having a doula?


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm considering a doula, but only if we can afford it. This is my first time giving birth and this is DF's first time being support for a woman in labor, so neither of us knows what to expect and it would be nice to have a doula to help me through the labor, especially since I want to deliver naturally with no epidural and no pain medication and I'll be giving birth in a hospital.


----------



## MirandaPanda

for symptoms right now, i have none. it's weird because i remember being incredibly sick with my DS and now i have nothing. I know it's early so the ms could definitely kick in still, but i have that "i don't even feel pregnant" thing going on too.


----------



## KalonKiki

MirandaPanda said:


> for symptoms right now, i have none. it's weird because i remember being incredibly sick with my DS and now i have nothing. I know it's early so the ms could definitely kick in still, but i have that "i don't even feel pregnant" thing going on too.

I didn't really start feeling pregnant until about my 7th week. Hang in there, there is still plenty of time for symptoms to kick in. :thumbup:


----------



## Murmers0110

MirandaH said:


> ErinDancey said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I barf in the shower almost every night! I thought I was the only one. For some reason, maybe the steam(?), I get sooo nauseated in the shower! This board makes me feel so much better... well, maybe not better, but at least "Normal"!
> 
> OMG! That is crazy!! I didn't puke in the shower, but I was feeling great before I got in, then the next thing I knew I had to rinse off as fast as possible because what started as a little wave of nausea turned into full blown "I have to get out of here, it is making me sick." I went out and laid one the couch until I couldn't hold it in anymore. OH asked me about what I ate, and if it was the vitamins and blah, blah, blah and I kept insisting it was the shower. He said I was nuts and I agreed in the back of my head, because when does a shower do that?? I am sorry you are going through that. I thought it might be the steam or change in temperature??? Who knows. It was the first time the shower made me sick and I am really hoping that it is not something that happens more than the one time. That was the sickest I have been so far! Just thinking about it is making me :sick:Click to expand...


This totally happened to me this morning! I couldn't get out fast enough! I was gaging all over the place an jumped out soaked and got to the toilet! Still havnt puked yet but I've had waves of nausea.




Slim britt I am so so sorry for your loss! I really hope you get the answers you are looking for.


AFM I had a scan yesterday since I started spotting brown yesterday. I have been doing that since feb 8th. Everything looked perfectly normal. 1 sac with a yoke. Too soon to see a baby and Hb. I go back next Tuesday to have another scan. Hgc is where it should be. They are not concerned about the spotting.


----------



## girlnboots

I've had my first scan and everything was great! Heartbeat and everything. I always thought us women were supposed to become "mothers" as soon as we find out we're pregnant. But I don't feel any different. Happy? Sure! But its hard to believe I have a baby growing in me right now.

KalonKiKi, I agree with you. I'd like to have a natural labor, but with the benefits of a hospital. Luckily, my doctor is great about letting us research our options and all that.

I love the idea of self-guided pushing. Has anyone else read up on that?


----------



## Junebugs

girlnboots said:


> I've had my first scan and everything was great! Heartbeat and everything. I always thought us women were supposed to become "mothers" as soon as we find out we're pregnant. But I don't feel any different. Happy? Sure! But its hard to believe I have a baby growing in me right now.
> 
> KalonKiKi, I agree with you. I'd like to have a natural labor, but with the benefits of a hospital. Luckily, my doctor is great about letting us research our options and all that.
> 
> I love the idea of self-guided pushing. Has anyone else read up on that?

To be honest i didnt feel like a 'mother ' until a while. I am sure it is different with everyone but myself, it took me a while. I was once my son started interacting with me more.. thats when i felt like it


----------



## Sbmack

PreggyEggy said:


> *girlnboots*
> 
> Anyone else thinking of having a doula?

I want a doula. Haven't reached out to any yet though. A friend just became one, but has moved across the country. I'm going to check with her to see if there's someone she recommends in my area. 

Kalon, that video was so cute!!


----------



## KalonKiki

I think it's normal not to quite feel like a mother yet in the 1st trimester. After all, we're still getting used to the idea of being pregnant, we don't have a visible bump yet, we can't feel our baby move yet, and we don't know the gender yet (for those of us that plan to find out, that is). It's a big change and it takes some getting used to, especially if you're a first time mom and have never been called "mommy/mummy" before. I definitely don't feel like a mom yet. It's been a mind blowing change for me, this is my first time ever being pregnant.


----------



## SisterRose

I didn't really feel like a mother until DD was born and in my arms, then it all just hits you right in the face! "oh my god, im a mother" best, best bit about pregnancy ever :thumbup: birth is such an amazing experience :cloud9: 
Somehow I think pregnancy can be a little like looking through somebody elses eyes, it just doesn't feel like it's going to be you. Putting up cribs, decorating nurseries, buying tiny little person clothes and nappies. Without the actual baby it all just feels too unreal until you've got a little person fillling it all 

I'm 6 weeks today, so I've called and made an appointment for an early private ultrasound for 8weeks 2days. 15th March and counting! I just hope everything stays okay until then :thumbup: two weeks really does feel like a lifetime away.


----------



## Lindss

PreggyEggy said:


> *girlnboots*, I think it feels that way for most people. This is my second pregnancy and it still doesn't feel real and I feel sick as a dog! I think this part of the pregnancy really seems to drag on and on, just as much as the final weeks do when we get to them! You'll feel better about it soon, probably once you've had a scan!
> 
> I'm meeting my Doula for the first time tomorrow. I really hope I like her, there's not much choice in the area and she's the one I like! It's so important to me to have someone to properly support me this time. She's seemed lovely in emails though, and she's had lots of happy clients.
> 
> Anyone else thinking of having a doula?

I am curious about a doula, and not sure how to go about getting one here in canada. I have two midwives, a primary and a secondary one, both of whom will 100% be present at the birth. Because this is our third and last baby, we want to try it differently and do it natural this time( i had an epidural with the other two, and hospital births), but this time I am going to try and have the baby at my midwives birthing suite at their office. Its a big lovely room with a queen size bed, a large birthing tub, all the comforts of home, but Im not sure how bringing in a doula there would work....
Are they hired seperate from the midwife? I have my second midwife appt on the 12th so will ask her i guess...

Also second and third time mamas.....how early do we start to feel the baby move? I have read that when its ur third time, even your second, that you are able to feel the baby much earlier then the first time....Anyone know?:flower:

Also...so cute, now that I have a prominant bump, and the kids know, they kiss and rub the lil bump ...its really sweet to see, and makes me the happiest mama in the world!! :cloud9:

Sorry for the lon post...how is everyone feeling today?!! I know its super early on in the journey, but is anyone thinking of baby names yet for boy and girl?


----------



## callmemaybbby

We already have boy and girl names picked out :flower:
For a boy we will name him Beau Evans and for a girl we will name her Colette True.


----------



## lady1985

girlnboots said:


> Can I take a moment to complain?
> 
> I've wanted a baby for years, and now that I'm finally pregnant, I'm so bored! I think it started when we thought we were 3 weeks ahead of the dating scan. I had done a ton of research for each day of the pregnancy and now that I'm where we thought we already were, it's just like "Hohum. Been here."
> 
> I have absolutely no ms, my bbs are not all that sore anymore, I get some cramps/pulling and some heartburn, but for the most part, I don't feel any different than I do the day before AF.
> 
> I feel so guilty. I've wanted this for so long, and now I'm just kind of "whatever". I'm not showing, I obviously don't feel any movement, and I don't "feel" pregnant.
> 
> Definitely not feeling the joy like everyone tells me I should be. :-(

Hey hun, I'm feeling the same not 'bored' as such but in 'limbo' waiting. I too tried for nearly 2 years so i've been looking forward to this soooo much! 

However after having a very early loss in January then catching straight away the next cycle I'm very on edge about this one. Symptoms are very weak and it worries me that my hormone level's must be low...I can't stop worrying. (even though my close friend had no symptoms at all and now she is 7 months preg!)i have my 1st scan tomorrow, I should be excited but i'm just crazy scared he's going to give me bad news...

It's easy to feel 'whatever' but just be cautious at the same time! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lindss

callmemaybbby said:


> We already have boy and girl names picked out :flower:
> For a boy we will name him Beau Evans and for a girl we will name her Colette True.

LOVE those names! We can't agree on any! My hubby has come up w one name for a girl and that's it, Juliette. I'm not a fan, and he hates every name I've mentioned.....so hard!


----------



## Maze

So I am very very sick... haven't gotten at home IV therapy sorted yet and yesterday I once more got to the end of my rope. Couldn't keep a single drink or snippet of food down all day, and even when my stomach was empty and all that was left was bile I still kept being sick. So my mom drove me to the hospital to be re-hydrated. My skin was flaking, my eyes were bloodshot and my lips were a weird pale colour and were splitting. 

The ER didn't send me right through, which at first I was like, okay... maybe someone has a heart problem ahead of me, I can wait a little. Nope, they didn't consider my situation a priority at all.. and when after throwing up again I couldn't see straight and wobbled up to the help desk, telling them I felt like I was going to pass out, they simply told me that there was still a couple people ahead of me but that I could lay on a stretcher in the corridor if I wanted. 

They showed me to the stretcher, the hallway was far away from any bathrooms or nurses or anyone really. I laid down and suddenly felt very unsafe. I had nowhere to throw up but the floor and if I had to go to the bathroom I was scared that I wouldn't be able to make it without passing out and if I did no one would see me go down. My mom couldn't stay with me because she had to watch my kids. I thought, surely they'll see me soon or someone will come to check on me.

Nope. I laid there for an additional hour and a half with not so much as the ER volunteer coming around to see if I was any worse. My stomach was starting to tighten and my back was very sore, I started feeling panicked and needing a drink so very badly. I tried to get up from the stretcher but nearly toppled right off. So I called my mom and asked her to call the ER reception to find out where I was in line. The lady who spoke to her snapped at her, told her I hadn't been seen yet and that she saw me texting so knows I have my phone and that she can call me on that. (I was not texting at any point.)

I waited longer... I should add that when I showed up there were only two people in the waiting room and it had now been closing in on four hours. I got off the stretcher and braced the wall all the way back to the waiting room. When I asked, rather desperately, where I was in line the woman there just got annoyed with me and told me she couldn't say. I wanted to snap. I called my mom and she picked me up, drove me to the next town over, where I was bumped right ahead of the line and had an IV in me within ten minutes of showing up to their ER, because yeah... I was that bad (and looked it.)

I am very disturbed by how I was treated by my local hospital. I don't know what I should do about it.


----------



## lady1985

OMG Maze sounds like you had a terrible time :hugs::hugs:, that is disgusting how they treated you. I would make a formal complaint about the receptionist and the hospital neglecting to see to you and that the hospital that you then went to saw you straight away. I would send in you medical notes to say how bad you were too.

How are you feeling now? Obviously other that super p****d off! xx


----------



## broodymrs

Maze, that's awful. I would complain if I were you.

Slimbrit - sorry for your loss, I hope everything works out for you.

Kalcon - Loved the vid!

I am really struggling with MS at the moment. It is just constant, luckily I'm not actually being sick very much but it is a constant struggle not to be. I'm off work sick today and hopefully seeing GP tomorrow. My job is so demanding at the moment, and despite asking for help from my boss (who knows I'm pregnant) I'm just not having any help. So I am putting baby and me first and not going back until I can get through the day feeling half normal. I have also got awful backache. I'm not sure if I have jarred it through retching or if I have slept funny but it's the middle of my back rather than the bottom so hoping it isn't a concern. Will ask GP tomorrow. 

On a positive note my 12 week scan appointment has come through - 21st March. I will be exactly 12 weeks. So excited as this is also my friend's due date so I may run into her in the hospital, and is also my brothers birthday. I haven't told my older brothers yet so it will be lovely to tell him on his bday. I can't wait for 12 weeks when at last I can feel 'safe' and I can also tell everyone!!


----------



## MirandaH

Maze - I just responded to you on your other thread. Do they have patient advocates in Canada? If so, I would call the hospital and make sure that you speak to one and file a complaint. 

As for names, we found out last night that OH's grandmother (who raised him) has found a large lump in her breast, so if it is a girl, I would like to name her Lily. Not sure on a middle name. If it is a boy, we are going to name him after OH (Robert Keith).


----------



## Lindss

Maze that is disgusting that u were treated that way. Write a formal complaint and keep a copy and give it to the hospital. Include the name of the receptionist, if you can get it, and def add where u were treated after so thy can access those hospital records. Imvin Canada too, by Toronto and had a similar sit w my daughter at sick kids hospital, and I wrote a formal complaint and called hospital administration, and they were very good about it and as I was at sickkids every other week for my daughters treatment, I never saw the nurse again that was so rude to us! You poor girl, u need a break!! Xx


----------



## Lostunicorn

Maze said:


> So I am very very sick... haven't gotten at home IV therapy sorted yet and yesterday I once more got to the end of my rope. Couldn't keep a single drink or snippet of food down all day, and even when my stomach was empty and all that was left was bile I still kept being sick. So my mom drove me to the hospital to be re-hydrated. My skin was flaking, my eyes were bloodshot and my lips were a weird pale colour and were splitting.
> 
> The ER didn't send me right through, which at first I was like, okay... maybe someone has a heart problem ahead of me, I can wait a little. Nope, they didn't consider my situation a priority at all.. and when after throwing up again I couldn't see straight and wobbled up to the help desk, telling them I felt like I was going to pass out, they simply told me that there was still a couple people ahead of me but that I could lay on a stretcher in the corridor if I wanted.
> 
> They showed me to the stretcher, the hallway was far away from any bathrooms or nurses or anyone really. I laid down and suddenly felt very unsafe. I had nowhere to throw up but the floor and if I had to go to the bathroom I was scared that I wouldn't be able to make it without passing out and if I did no one would see me go down. My mom couldn't stay with me because she had to watch my kids. I thought, surely they'll see me soon or someone will come to check on me.
> 
> Nope. I laid there for an additional hour and a half with not so much as the ER volunteer coming around to see if I was any worse. My stomach was starting to tighten and my back was very sore, I started feeling panicked and needing a drink so very badly. I tried to get up from the stretcher but nearly toppled right off. So I called my mom and asked her to call the ER reception to find out where I was in line. The lady who spoke to her snapped at her, told her I hadn't been seen yet and that she saw me texting so knows I have my phone and that she can call me on that. (I was not texting at any point.)
> 
> I waited longer... I should add that when I showed up there were only two people in the waiting room and it had now been closing in on four hours. I got off the stretcher and braced the wall all the way back to the waiting room. When I asked, rather desperately, where I was in line the woman there just got annoyed with me and told me she couldn't say. I wanted to snap. I called my mom and she picked me up, drove me to the next town over, where I was bumped right ahead of the line and had an IV in me within ten minutes of showing up to their ER, because yeah... I was that bad (and looked it.)
> 
> I am very disturbed by how I was treated by my local hospital. I don't know what I should do about it.

That's awful!! I'd definitely find out how to complain and do so. The suggestion of sending hospital notes from the 2nd hospital is also a good idea. Are you planning to transfer to the second hospital or will you have to give birth at the local one? Sorry not sure how it works in Canada? 
How are you feeling today? x


----------



## goddess25

Maze you definitely need to complain. Its difficult to know whats going on behind the scenes in these departments, just because you turned up and there was no one in the waiting room does not mean the staff are not exceptionally busy. There could be traumas or something that arrived before. I am an RN and have worked in emerg so I know that often there are unseen things going on, HOWEVER I do think how you were treated while you were waiting was not acceptable at all and you definitely need to complain about that. It does sound like you were pretty ill and staff have been trained to recognise problems and deal with them quickly so i dont think it was right that you were ignored and left without any help. The manner of reception staff I find at most emerg departments is pretty cold and they dont deal with patients. I am so sorry you had to deal with this and you did the right thing in the end by leaving and going to another hospital.

There will be a patient liason officer or something for emerg that you can get in touch with or a complaints officer for the hospital. Definitely put it in writing before you forget how it all played out and get it sent off.


----------



## Maze

goddess25 said:


> Maze you definitely need to complain. Its difficult to know whats going on behind the scenes in these departments, just because you turned up and there was no one in the waiting room does not mean the staff are not exceptionally busy. There could be traumas or something that arrived before. I am an RN and have worked in emerg so I know that often there are unseen things going on, HOWEVER I do think how you were treated while you were waiting was not acceptable at all and you definitely need to complain about that. It does sound like you were pretty ill and staff have been trained to recognise problems and deal with them quickly so i dont think it was right that you were ignored and left without any help. The manner of reception staff I find at most emerg departments is pretty cold and they dont deal with patients. I am so sorry you had to deal with this and you did the right thing in the end by leaving and going to another hospital.
> 
> There will be a patient liason officer or something for emerg that you can get in touch with or a complaints officer for the hospital. Definitely put it in writing before you forget how it all played out and get it sent off.

I know that things can be incredibly busy behind the scenes, although this hospital that doesn't really happen. They generally send real tricky emergencies to the city right away. I went there once after a window was blown in from a bad gust of wind and hit me over the head... and they transferred me from their ER to a hospital an hour away because they didn't have the resources to deal with a head trauma. It is more a hospital that is here so elderly patients can be transferred back closer to their homes for long-term care, rather than a place that will receive victims of a car accident, for example.


----------



## goddess25

more of a reason to complain then if they don't accept big traumas. I am sorry you were treated this poorly. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Murmers0110

Maze- when you get to feeling better ( soon I hope) you need to go kick some ass!


My names are already picked out.
Girl - Ripley Elizabeth Harris
Boy - Raiden Michael Harris 
The middle names are both our middle names plus we have other family connections to them.


----------



## Maze

I always feel more human for the first 24 hours after receiving fluids. It is a nice break from the usual discomfort. I think I will definitely be complaining, if nothing else to the OB of the hospital. I feel like it is a serious lack of training/information.


----------



## momof1making2

I would write a formal complaint Maze, that is just terrible treatment :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

I have no names picked out just yet, we will remain on team yellow so will have 2 picked out. We are generally good with girls names, awful with boys. DS was nameless for 5 days and I only presume it will be the same this time.


----------



## drudai

Hi ladies, thanks for the invite over. :hi:

I'm trying to stay team yellow, but unfortunately for the first week I was all Blue, since we already had Arthur Magnus considered as a name before we were pg.

But I've secretly been suspecting it's a girl for the last 2 weeks. :haha:
In which I'm stuck heavily on our name Luna Daisy.


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh sweet moon Maze, I can't believe they treated you like that! I hope that you'll be able to put in a complaint and have justice served soon, honey. Are you feeling better today? I hope that you start feeling much better by the time Week 12 rolls around. :hugs:

We've had our boy and girl names picked out since before we got pregnant. :haha:
River Lee Ellis for a girl.
Liam Van Ellis for a boy.
Lee was my great grandmother's middle name (we always called her by her middle name as well) and she was an amazing woman (she died several months ago) and I wanted to name my first daughter after her. DF's dad is Lloyd Van and DF is Colin Van, so we figured that for a boy we would have three generations of Vans.


----------



## healthb4baby

Oh goodness Maze! I am so sorry you had to go through that :( :hugs:
I don't know if this helps any but my local hospital's emergency department is absolutely horrible too. I have heard many horror stories from people going there, so I was super stressed about having my baby at that hospital! But my sister-in-law recently had her little one there and the maternity ward is so incredibly wonderful! So if this experience makes you worried about delivering there (not sure if this is the same place you had your other little ones or even if you plan to deliver this one there) at least there is hope! It really sucks that your local hospital ER is so horrid :( but at least you now know of a good one near by! :) No one I know bothers with our local er anymore either, its always worth the drive to the next town over!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about the awful treatment Maze. Glad you're feeling better. Hope it lasts this time!


----------



## KalonKiki

Has anyone taken Zofran for past pregnancies? I've been taking it at night for when I can't keep anything down and I wanted to know if anyone else has taken it before and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy and baby? My mom is strictly against any medication while pregnant and she's been begging me to stop taking it. If I don't take it though, I can't keep my prenatals down. What should I do? =/


----------



## Maze

KalonKiki said:


> Has anyone taken Zofran for past pregnancies? I've been taking it at night for when I can't keep anything down and I wanted to know if anyone else has taken it before and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy and baby? My mom is strictly against any medication while pregnant and she's been begging me to stop taking it. If I don't take it though, I can't keep my prenatals down. What should I do? =/

I take high doses of zofran three times a day, and did so with my daughter as well, she came out perfectly healthy. There are women who are on zofran pumps which give off continuous doses of zofran 24/7 and go on to have healthy babies. I think a little zofran once a day until your MS is through is pretty safe. :thumbup:

But you could try taking B6 instead and see if it works some night.


----------



## NC_Sarah

Hey all :) I've posted here before but it looks like it must have gotten missed. Anyways, I'm due on the 14th


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks Maze! :thumbup:
I only take it when I absolutely need it. Every other time I just suck on some natural pregnancy candy. It's just not always easy to keep the prenatals down (even on a full stomach) or to keep dinner down. I normally only have to take 1 pill a day, 2 at the very most.

Hey NC_Sarah! Sorry if your date got missed, Maze has been having a really rough time with severe morning sickness (she's had be be hospitalized a few times now for re-hydration) so she hasn't been able to come in the forum quite as much. You might go ahead and PM her so that she will for sure have your due date for when she is feeling well enough to add it.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Just catching up!! Mama Otter that pregnancy video is AWESOME! I wish either me or DH was that creative! So cute! I almost cried lol!!


----------



## callmemaybbby

KalonKiki - My NP told me I could take up to 2 daily. I don't see harm in taking medication that is safe during pregnancy.


----------



## Lindss

Ladies...
I know we said that we would post our growing bump pics every week or so, but where are we going to post them? Here or on our facebook secret group page?

And also, has anyone taken over adding new members to the secret facebook group? Is there anyone else that wants to join it? I can take over adding people for slimbrit, just have to figure out how to invite people to join.

Let me know with your email adress and real name if you want to be added and i can try and figure it out...unless someone knows how and wants to let me know!! lol!!

Hope everyone is doing well today....i had the worst sleep ever...got up and peed literally every hr all night.....:(


----------



## Junebugs

Lindss said:


> Ladies...
> I know we said that we would post our growing bump pics every week or so, but where are we going to post them? Here or on our facebook secret group page?
> 
> And also, has anyone taken over adding new members to the secret facebook group? Is there anyone else that wants to join it? I can take over adding people for slimbrit, just have to figure out how to invite people to join.
> 
> Let me know with your email adress and real name if you want to be added and i can try and figure it out...unless someone knows how and wants to let me know!! lol!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today....i had the worst sleep ever...got up and peed literally every hr all night.....:(

Thanks hun for taking over! I think we can post pictures either here or facebook, whatever people feel most comfortable with :)

Im sorry you had such a bad sleep last night :(


----------



## Sbmack

I had my follow up scan today after my MC scare. Everything is great! Baby is measuring perfect. Saw a heartbeat!! 

I told the midwife I saw today that I didn't want to see the one who told me I was probably miscarrying. She thought I should give her another try and showed me the report on the last US. It wasn't good and said not a viable pregnancy. I guess she didn't want to give me false hope. I'm still not sure why they thought that when I was only 5 weeks. I thought it was pretty common not to see a fetal pole that early. Oh well, none of that matters now. 

I hope everyone has as great a day as I am today!


----------



## Murmers0110

It's easier for me to post pics on fb


----------



## momof1making2

Lindss - I want to be added :) [email protected] my name is katina


----------



## callmemaybbby

In other news -- I was sitting at a Mexican restaurant eating dinner last night when suddenly I got a nosebleed. Has anyone heard of this before?


----------



## girlnboots

Yup! With our extra bloodflow and hormones, it makes our nasal passages swell and bleed sometimes.


----------



## KalonKiki

I haven't had any actual nosebleeds, but I've been having to blow my nose quite a bit and there is always blood that comes off onto the tissue paper.

I'm okay with posting the bump pics in either place. :D

And I'm glad that you had a healthy scan and were able to get some piece of mind, SBmack. And it is more than common to only see a sack at 5 weeks, it's not really possible to see much else unless you're further along. :hugs:


----------



## ErinDancey

So, I wake up this morning, and again, I'm covered in blood. I haven't gone to the ER today (last time was a disaster). Is anyone else having intermittent heavy bleeding for no good reason? I've already had a scan that showed a healthy little bean with a heartbeat and I have another scan on Monday already booked.

It's a bit of an emotional roller coaster!


----------



## Lindss

momof1making2 said:


> Lindss - I want to be added :) [email protected] my name is katina

I can't add u by our email address for some reason. Send me a friend request Lindsay Benn Green, and as soon as I add u I will invite u into the group :)


----------



## Lindss

All ladies that want to be added to the secret Facebook group..I figured out how to invite people into the group, but can't do it by your email addresses....
SO please send a friend request to me on Facebook..Lindsay Benn Green.....as soon as u do then I can add you and invite u into the group right away! Thanks guys!


----------



## Lindss

MirNda h...or on Facebook mirandartv, I sent u a friend request, so once u accept it I can add u to the group


----------



## Lindss

Lindss said:


> MirNda h...or on Facebook mirandartv, I sent u a friend request, so once u accept it I can add u to the group

Miranda, thx for adding me to Facebook. I went to invite u into the group and it said that you are already a member. I tried twice.. are u sure its not still on your profile from before?


----------



## MirandaH

Lindss said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> MirNda h...or on Facebook mirandartv, I sent u a friend request, so once u accept it I can add u to the group
> 
> Miranda, thx for adding me to Facebook. I went to invite u into the group and it said that you are already a member. I tried twice.. are u sure its not still on your profile from before?Click to expand...

You got me and I am now in! This morning, it was not on my group list and was still saying that it didn't exist or I wasn't allowed to see it. When I got the invite before, when I clicked to join it said I removed myself, so it stands to reason that your getting a message that I was already added would actually add me, lol. Thank you again!


----------



## MirandaH

ErinDancey said:


> So, I wake up this morning, and again, I'm covered in blood. I haven't gone to the ER today (last time was a disaster). Is anyone else having intermittent heavy bleeding for no good reason? I've already had a scan that showed a healthy little bean with a heartbeat and I have another scan on Monday already booked.
> 
> It's a bit of an emotional roller coaster!

Oh ErinDancey, I hope that all is well! I would be going crazy!! Please keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm so sorry Erin, I know a lot has happened to make you worry and I hope that your bean continues to be healthy and sticky. :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

Sbmack said:


> I had my follow up scan today after my MC scare. Everything is great! Baby is measuring perfect. Saw a heartbeat!!
> 
> I told the midwife I saw today that I didn't want to see the one who told me I was probably miscarrying. She thought I should give her another try and showed me the report on the last US. It wasn't good and said not a viable pregnancy. I guess she didn't want to give me false hope. I'm still not sure why they thought that when I was only 5 weeks. I thought it was pretty common not to see a fetal pole that early. Oh well, none of that matters now.
> 
> I hope everyone has as great a day as I am today!

I am sooooo happy to hear all is well!!!!!! Im sorry you had to go through all that stress thou... but it is so good that everything came out well in the end!


----------



## phineas

Hey girls can I join ye? I'm 6 weeks preg due roughly the 24 of oct :) I had a chemical last month so praying it sticks! I was in the nov due dates group last year and have made fab friends from it so love these groups! 
I'm 23 a SAHM to my 7 year old son and 14 week old baby girl. <3ing having a baby again, so much we decided we wanted another ASAP! Ha we r getting married in may (cannot wait!). 

So far I'm doing good, just cramps, but of constipation, and hello boobs I've missed ye! Sickness started on dd at 7 weeks so hoping it stays away!


----------



## Sbmack

MirandaH said:


> ErinDancey said:
> 
> 
> So, I wake up this morning, and again, I'm covered in blood. I haven't gone to the ER today (last time was a disaster). Is anyone else having intermittent heavy bleeding for no good reason? I've already had a scan that showed a healthy little bean with a heartbeat and I have another scan on Monday already booked.
> 
> It's a bit of an emotional roller coaster!
> 
> Oh ErinDancey, I hope that all is well! I would be going crazy!! Please keep us posted. :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope everything works out for you!! Some people have heavy bleeding if it's a subchronic hematoma. Can't remember if anyone on this thread had it or not. Good luck!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Phineas! :wave: :flower:

My morning sickness started at 7 weeks also, but it's been limited to the night time and the Zofran my doctor proscribed has been helping wonderfully. My mom was due on the 24th with me and had me on the 26th, so maybe your bean will share a birthday with me! :haha:


----------



## Girly922

Welcome phineas and congrats on your bfp. Oh my, a 14 week old and getting married in may. You've got a busy year ahead of you! Lol.


----------



## Junebugs

phineas said:


> Hey girls can I join ye? I'm 6 weeks preg due roughly the 24 of oct :) I had a chemical last month so praying it sticks! I was in the nov due dates group last year and have made fab friends from it so love these groups!
> I'm 23 a SAHM to my 7 year old son and 14 week old baby girl. <3ing having a baby again, so much we decided we wanted another ASAP! Ha we r getting married in may (cannot wait!).
> 
> So far I'm doing good, just cramps, but of constipation, and hello boobs I've missed ye! Sickness started on dd at 7 weeks so hoping it stays away!

Welcome!!!!! Im a SAHM too and love it!!!! :) Thats great your having them so close together!


AFM- The nausea had it me full force! I had a little yesterday for this first time and now today i cant eat anything! I keep having to hold myself back from vomiting every time i make my son food!! I just reheated him some meatloaf..... oh lord.. :sick:


----------



## phineas

Thanks girls :) kalon that would be cool :) would love to just not have to be induced (high bp) this time, after that I don't care when I go lol 

Ye girly we don't really do things by halfs lol oh's family are expecting it to be announced but mine want me to wait! Oh well suppose its no one else's business, not like my family mind my kids, I rarely leave them so on mine and oh's head be it... And we r delighted :)


----------



## phineas

Ick Junebugs u poor thing. I'm hoping to at least last another week without it...longer tho ill be happy with too! Although sometimes if u can ur better off to get sick!


----------



## momof1making2

Phineas so nice to meet you! I have a 7 yr old dd and am getting married in July! We have a bit in common here :) I'll be 5 months pregnant eek. Welcome :hugs:

Erindancey- :hugs: hope everything turns out ok since you have been checked recently I am sure you're just fine! Keep us posted!


----------



## momof1making2

Ok done, thank you Lindsay! :hugs:


----------



## Murmers0110

What is a SAHM? If ya don't mind me asking of course ;)


----------



## callmemaybbby

Murmers0110 said:


> What is a SAHM? If ya don't mind me asking of course ;)

Stay at home mom :flower:


----------



## lady1985

Hey ladies!

I went for the scan!! We were soooooo nervous! Well little one is 1 cm with a heartbeat which we saw and heard, which doc said is right on track!

Doc gave me some progesterone supplements too.

Ah soooo happy! :cloud9::happydance::kiss:


----------



## Junebugs

lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I went for the scan!! We were soooooo nervous! Well little one is 1 cm with a heartbeat which we saw and heard, which doc said is right on track!
> 
> Doc gave me some progesterone supplements too.
> 
> Ah soooo happy! :cloud9::happydance::kiss:

YAY!!!! Thats great news!


----------



## lady1985

Super duper excited now...was so worried that i had talked myself into thinking it was going to be bad news!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## callmemaybbby

lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I went for the scan!! We were soooooo nervous! Well little one is 1 cm with a heartbeat which we saw and heard, which doc said is right on track!
> 
> Doc gave me some progesterone supplements too.
> 
> Ah soooo happy! :cloud9::happydance::kiss:

Congrats! They say the risk of MC is drastically lowered by hearing the heartbeat. :happydance:


----------



## Girly922

lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I went for the scan!! We were soooooo nervous! Well little one is 1 cm with a heartbeat which we saw and heard, which doc said is right on track!
> 
> Doc gave me some progesterone supplements too.
> 
> Ah soooo happy! :cloud9::happydance::kiss:

That's fantastic!! So happy for you hun!!


----------



## KalonKiki

So, more confirmation that my suspicions of having a girl are probably correct. :happydance:
I found out recently that DF's dad had two daughters from his previous marriage that they don't really have anything to do with (I don't think DF and SIL have ever even really met them), so DF is the only boy out of four children from his father.


----------



## KalonKiki

lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I went for the scan!! We were soooooo nervous! Well little one is 1 cm with a heartbeat which we saw and heard, which doc said is right on track!
> 
> Doc gave me some progesterone supplements too.
> 
> Ah soooo happy! :cloud9::happydance::kiss:

See! We all told you there was nothing to worry about, silly Mama. I'm glad that everything is looking good. :hugs:


----------



## callmemaybbby

KalonKiki said:


> So, more confirmation that my suspicions of having a girl are probably correct. :happydance:
> I found out recently that DF's dad had two daughters from his previous marriage that they don't really have anything to do with (I don't think DF and SIL have ever even really met them), so DF is the only boy out of four children from his father.

DH comes from a family of 3 sons and his brother also has a son. I come from a family of 3 daughters and my sister also has a daughter. Needless to say, we have a little bit of a gender war going on :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Out of my mom's biological children, three of us are girls and two of us are boys. And she has three different fathers between the five of us. I come from a family where first born girls are so extremely common that the first born girl inherits most of the family heirlooms. It's kind of a tradition for us to have a girl first and then a boy second. :haha:


----------



## lady1985

callmemaybbby said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I went for the scan!! We were soooooo nervous! Well little one is 1 cm with a heartbeat which we saw and heard, which doc said is right on track!
> 
> Doc gave me some progesterone supplements too.
> 
> Ah soooo happy! :cloud9::happydance::kiss:
> 
> Congrats! They say the risk of MC is drastically lowered by hearing the heartbeat. :happydance:Click to expand...

Really? Even at 7 weeks?


----------



## lady1985

KalonKiki said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I went for the scan!! We were soooooo nervous! Well little one is 1 cm with a heartbeat which we saw and heard, which doc said is right on track!
> 
> Doc gave me some progesterone supplements too.
> 
> Ah soooo happy! :cloud9::happydance::kiss:
> 
> See! We all told you there was nothing to worry about, silly Mama. I'm glad that everything is looking good. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks... I know was worrying so much!! But it was worth it to see him/her today, what an experience!!


----------



## KalonKiki

It's a wonderful experience getting to see that bean for the first time. I just saw my bean for the first time this past Monday (start of Week 8) and it was an amazingly breath taking experience. And yes, the risk of miscarriage goes down by about 80% if a heartbeat is detected during the first ultrasound, even at 7 weeks. :D


----------



## Murmers0110

callmemaybbby said:


> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> What is a SAHM? If ya don't mind me asking of course ;)
> 
> Stay at home mom :flower:Click to expand...

Ah! I will be a SAHM too :)


----------



## Junebugs

lady1985 said:


> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I went for the scan!! We were soooooo nervous! Well little one is 1 cm with a heartbeat which we saw and heard, which doc said is right on track!
> 
> Doc gave me some progesterone supplements too.
> 
> Ah soooo happy! :cloud9::happydance::kiss:
> 
> Congrats! They say the risk of MC is drastically lowered by hearing the heartbeat. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Even at 7 weeks?Click to expand...

Yes i was told that aswell! Something like 70% it reduces it by after you see the heartbeat


----------



## Junebugs

Murmers0110 said:


> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> What is a SAHM? If ya don't mind me asking of course ;)
> 
> Stay at home mom :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah! I will be a SAHM too :)Click to expand...

YAY!!!! Youll love it!


----------



## PreggyEggy

How is everybody? :) My doula is great, I'm totally going to go with her. 

I'm jealous of everybody getting early scans! How lovely! :) I've still not heard from the doctors yet.

I'm fed up of morning sickness already. No cravings here, just completely repulsed by lots of things, especially smells. DH is in the bath right now because all I can smell is the garlic that was in his food today coming off him. Puke!

I'm a SAHM too, but I'm also a student. I'm doing an open university course. Being a SAHM is great!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Wasn't sure if we were doing bump pics or not, but here are mine from weeks 5,6, and 7. I'll do week 8 on Monday :) 


Spoiler
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee396/eleblanc999/567_zps94a4be9f.png


----------



## MilosMommy7

I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't been caught up in over a week or more probably :( Tuesday was supposed to be my scan, but I went to the hospital again and they ended up admitting me over night to keep an eye on me. I've lost 10 lbs so far from getting sick so much. I think it'll be 20 lbs again this time, like with the last two. Just gotta keep fighting and hope the next 4 weeks fly by and it eases up some :wacko:


----------



## KalonKiki

I plan on being a WAHM (work at home mom). :thumbup:

I hear you on the food aversions, PreggyEggy. I've begged DF to stop deep frying stuff, and he finally said that tonight was the last night he was going to deep fry stuff (he finally finished the chicken we had in the fridge). Right now that oil in the fryer and deep fried food in general are just some of the worst smells ever. I don't think I'm ever going to want to eat deep fried food again after this. x.x

I've been feeling depressed lately. Since I moved away from Kansas City, I haven't had any friends or hobbies that I didn't share with DF. I feel like I'm slowly losing my own identity and the only thing I ever have to talk about or get excited about anymore is the little bundle of joy inside of me right now. I don't want to become one of those people that is ONLY a parent and that's all that they know how to be. I want to be a mommy, but I still want to be me, too. :cry:


----------



## KalonKiki

MilosMommy7 said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't been caught up in over a week or more probably :( Tuesday was supposed to be my scan, but I went to the hospital again and they ended up admitting me over night to keep an eye on me. I've lost 10 lbs so far from getting sick so much. I think it'll be 20 lbs again this time, like with the last two. Just gotta keep fighting and hope the next 4 weeks fly by and it eases up some :wacko:

I'm sorry you've been losing weight because you've been so sick. I hope that the sickness eases up for you soon so that you can gain some weight for you bean (and feel better too, of course!). :hugs:


----------



## ZombieKitten

KalonKiki said:


> I plan on being a WAHM (work at home mom). :thumbup:

Do you already have something lined up? That's awesome!


----------



## Sheffie

KalonKiki said:


> I plan on being a WAHM (work at home mom). :thumbup:
> 
> I hear you on the food aversions, PreggyEggy. I've begged DF to stop deep frying stuff, and he finally said that tonight was the last night he was going to deep fry stuff (he finally finished the chicken we had in the fridge). Right now that oil in the fryer and deep fried food in general are just some of the worst smells ever. I don't think I'm ever going to want to eat deep fried food again after this. x.x
> 
> I've been feeling depressed lately. Since I moved away from Kansas City, I haven't had any friends or hobbies that I didn't share with DF. I feel like I'm slowly losing my own identity and the only thing I ever have to talk about or get excited about anymore is the little bundle of joy inside of me right now. I don't want to become one of those people that is ONLY a parent and that's all that they know how to be. I want to be a mommy, but I still want to be me, too. :cry:

I'm also a WAHM :p I've been working from home for the past couple years as a graphic designer. I'm really lucky that I can actually make a living from home :)

Of course on the flip side, I have a similar problem as you Kiki. Hubby and I moved to South Florida about 8 months ago for his job. Before that I'd lived in the same city for 15 years. My whole family and all my friends are still back there. Since I work from home, I've had a really hard time meeting other people here. It's pretty much just me, my husband, and my dog. Exciting life! It's hard staying independent.


----------



## POSD17

Hello to all the new mommys to be! 

Maze I hope you are feeling better, that hospital exprience sounds terrible! 

SlimBrit I am so sorry for your loss Sending all my love!

Everyone else, I havent had much MS I just get queezy sometimes when I am hungry, which is all the time right now. 

My one cousin is in the hospital and was admitted to the ICU a few nights ago so I havent had time to be on here. She found out she had lymes disease, which I had twice and lucky got rid of, and started taking her medicine and was drinking at the same time. Needless to say that didnt work out and she ended up getting pancreantitus and was admitted to the hospital. After two days there she started to fill up with water and got water in her lungs and they cant clear the water out. She is on all types of tubes, breathing, eating, peeing, and they say she is the sickest person they have in the ICU right now. So scary.... her mom my aunt, dads sister, was in FL at the time when she first went to the hospital, and was on her way to the airport to come back and got in a car accident and the airbags went off, she is 71 years old, she didnt break anything but it badly bruised and super super sore..... just terrible you cant make this stuff up. She left the hospital that day, got on the plane and came back and my cousin just keeps getting sicker and sicker. She cant breath on her own, and its just getting worse. She has a bad addiction to prescription medication so they are finding it extremely difficult to keep her sedated. They said they are giving her more medicine then they would give a 300 pd man, and she is 4"8 likw 120 pounds and super tiny!!! This helped put my depression and boredom in check as nothing is really wrong right now, in fact everything is great I am finally pregnant with the man of my dreams and pursuing my dream job. Sorry for the rant but just filling in on my crazy life right now. Its really sad about my cousin, her addiction started when her father passed away in the 90's, he was a famous song writer who wrote tie a yellow ribbon around the ole oak tree, and other songs for tony orlando, and she was so devestated that the drs put her on meds and it just snowballed from there....... 

my prayers are with everyone having a hard time and with my cousin.....


----------



## ece77

Hi all,
I didn't have much time in the previous days to connect. Sorry for those who have a hard time with MS; also for Maze (that is unacceptable behaviour!); and for your cousin POSD17.
I see many of you have already decided on names. We still haven't. I guess, since DH's and my names rhyme, we'll try to find something that goes with them.
I'm also planning to go on working from home, at least for a year or two, I hope. We'll see..
Well, I'm so excited because I have my first prenatal visit tomorrow morning, at 6+5. I hope and pray we'll see the heartbeat.
On another note, please let's share our bump pics here. I don't have a fb account, and I don't want to create one! But I'd love to see all your bumps progressing!
So, wish me luck for tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## MirandaPanda

i'm sorry to hear about what's going on in your family POSD, that must be really hard for you. just try and be positive, it's all you can really do. 

as for me, the ms has hit me hard! i haven't eaten for 2 days, the mere thought of food is making me queasy. I also had a little bit of spotting after sex, but after googling stuff, it seems to be a common occurrence in early pregnancy. so i didn't panic too much. 

on a side note, i can't wait to be out of this trimester!


----------



## Lindss

POSD17 I am sending lots of healing vibes and prayers to your family, but especially your cousin. What a hard thing to have to go through. Had a similar expderience with prescription drug addiction in my immediate family, and it can be very scary. It sounds like you are trying to stay positive though, so that is really good! ( especially for your lil bean!)

Not much to report here, still not feeling so great. Have my son at home sick from school today, so had to cancel plans to have some girlfriends from college over that I havent seen in a year, bummed, but our kids always come first...even though i have a snekasing suspision that he is more faking it to get some alone time with me. I am a sahm too, but getting my masters in disability studies at the same time, so I think its hard for him sometimes, cuz although im here, im pretty much always doing work!


----------



## Girly922

Gorgeous bump pics mama wolf! I've only just started doing mine so will have to upload later. 

POSD sorry to hear about your cousin. I hope you're holding up okay. 

AFM - I've still got another week before I go for my first scan. But last night I had a really vivid terrifying dream that I went for the scan and the couldn't find a heartbeat. I woke up crying my eyes out. I don't even have ms this morning to help reassure me. I just want to know everything's alright in there. 

Plus, I've just had a call from one of my best friends. She found out she was pregnant a couple of weeks ago and has spent all morning in a&e after m/c this morning. I would never wish that on anyone. The thing is, I'm really scared that I'm unintentionally going to be rubbing this pregnancy in her face. We were going to be due around the same time and I hate to think ill be a constant reminder of what she's lost. 

I'm with you there MirandaPanda, I cannot wait to leave first tri!!


----------



## MirandaH

I am not caught up. The morning sickness has gotten the best of me at this point and I am so angry and upset that I can't see straight. My regular OB is out of the country for four months so I had to find a new office that would take me as a high risk patient and they had told me that they couldn't get me in until the 8th. I called them yesterday to ask if I should be on baby aspirin for my clotting disorder or just sit tight until the appointment. I also wanted to know if there were any cancellations so that I could get in a little earlier because the MS is so bad and to ask if I had to go in because of it, which hospital they wanted me to go to and was informed that my appointment had been bumped to the 13th!!! It was bad enough that I had to leave a message and it took HOURS to call me back. When they called I had to put the nurse on hold so I could finish puking and I am sure she heard all of it, but no way was I letting that call go by without talking to them. The worst part is that I know this office really is the best place for me. I wanted to get in there with my first, but they were too full to take more patients. They are the best high risk office in the area, but damn! I would think that with all of my problems, they would get me in sooner than later. Much less 5 days later!!!


----------



## PregoSauce

Hi,
I am newly pregnant, due October 31! :) Glad to have this group to share with!


----------



## Junebugs

Girly922 said:


> Gorgeous bump pics mama wolf! I've only just started doing mine so will have to upload later.
> 
> POSD sorry to hear about your cousin. I hope you're holding up okay.
> 
> AFM - I've still got another week before I go for my first scan. But last night I had a really vivid terrifying dream that I went for the scan and the couldn't find a heartbeat. I woke up crying my eyes out. I don't even have ms this morning to help reassure me. I just want to know everything's alright in there.
> 
> Plus, I've just had a call from one of my best friends. She found out she was pregnant a couple of weeks ago and has spent all morning in a&e after m/c this morning. I would never wish that on anyone. The thing is, I'm really scared that I'm unintentionally going to be rubbing this pregnancy in her face. We were going to be due around the same time and I hate to think ill be a constant reminder of what she's lost.
> 
> I'm with you there MirandaPanda, I cannot wait to leave first tri!!

Those pregnancy dreams can be really scary sometime i know. But dont worry, im sure everything is fine!

Sorry to hear about your friend, she knows your pregnant right? It is most likely going to be hard for her to watch you develop with your LO after she had a MC (i know it happened to me). But i am sure she will still be so happy for you and not feel like your rubbing it in her face


----------



## Girly922

The ms kicked in while I was trying to do the laundry. Luckily I made it to the toilet!! Lol. 

She does know and she knows about my m/c last time, she was the one who drove me to a&e. I just hate the thought that I might be making it even more difficult for her to get over, even unintentionally. We work together so she's going to see my bump grow. We are really good friends and I just don't want to think that I might upset her.


----------



## Junebugs

Girly922 said:


> The ms kicked in while I was trying to do the laundry. Luckily I made it to the toilet!! Lol.
> 
> She does know and she knows about my m/c last time, she was the one who drove me to a&e. I just hate the thought that I might be making it even more difficult for her to get over, even unintentionally. We work together so she's going to see my bump grow. We are really good friends and I just don't want to think that I might upset her.

I know how you feel. :) Who knows, she might get pregnant again in a couple months !


----------



## Girly922

Well I did so who's to say. And I feel really quite positive this time so. Thanks :)


----------



## goddess25

Exactly.. it will be hard for her but she will support you and it wont be long until she has another bun in there.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sending positive, healing, and hopeful thoughts your cousin's way, Mama Lion! I hope that she can pull through this and get better soon. :hugs:

Welcome and congrats on your :bfp: PregoSauce! :wave: :flower:

Mama Fox: I know it's easy to feel guilty when you are pregnant around someone who has experienced a recent loss or has been trying for a long time to get pregnant, but you should be enjoying your pregnancy. I'm sure she'll fall pregnant again soon. Maybe your loss and quick falling again afterward has given her hope that the same can happen to her. :hugs:

And yes, Mama Wolf and Mama Duck, I plan on doing Medical Billing and Coding from home. I'm currently working on getting my certificate for it. I would love to do graphic art, but the art field is demanding. My step-father is a big wig designer for Hallmark and he's had to work late nights and go in extra times to finish projects like the Dream Book a lot. I just don't know if graphic art is something that I can really do right now. I'm already a developer for IMVU and it takes at least two days to make a good 3D skin, and that's if I work on it literally all day.


----------



## lady1985

KalonKiki said:


> It's a wonderful experience getting to see that bean for the first time. I just saw my bean for the first time this past Monday (start of Week 8) and it was an amazingly breath taking experience. And yes, the risk of miscarriage goes down by about 80% if a heartbeat is detected during the first ultrasound, even at 7 weeks. :D




Junebugs said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I went for the scan!! We were soooooo nervous! Well little one is 1 cm with a heartbeat which we saw and heard, which doc said is right on track!
> 
> Doc gave me some progesterone supplements too.
> 
> Ah soooo happy! :cloud9::happydance::kiss:
> 
> Congrats! They say the risk of MC is drastically lowered by hearing the heartbeat. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Even at 7 weeks?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i was told that aswell! Something like 70% it reduces it by after you see the heartbeatClick to expand...

Wow girls those odds seem great. I'm guessing that as most MCs are caused by genetic defects they say its reduced as the heart wouldn't actually start? 

Yes was an amazing experience, I wanted to burst out crying but then I wanted to take everything in, so I held back...its so surreal I can't explain it.:cloud9:

The thing I forgot to ask my gyn was if sex is ok , dh is really paranoid it'll do something. Anyone else like this?:blush:


----------



## POSD17

My obgyn said sex is fine if you are feeling up to it! Me and my OH have been having sex everyday and everything has been fine, and he is very big....... :) I havent even spotted after it! So if you are up for it go for it mama!


----------



## KalonKiki

Unless you're high risk (which you don't appear to be) or your OBGYN tells you that it's not okay for you to have sex (which she would have told you if she thought it was necessary) then I would say that it's perfectly fine to have sex. DF and I haven't had much :sex: but that's because I haven't been feeling up to it. Pregnancy and symptoms have killed my libido. Honestly, even before I got pregnant I've had a sensitive nose and a man's natural scent has always bothered me (us ladies smell a lot nicer!) and DF's scent bothers me quite a bit more now than it did pre-pregnancy, which has sadly been a turn-off. It sucks because I know he wants to and he's been very patient and understanding and hasn't been bothering me about it, but I just haven't been feeling it lately. ):


----------



## Junebugs

Yay, im not really interested in it either. I must say, i am still nervous about sex in the first trimester although i do know that unless your high risk it is fine....


----------



## Murmers0110

I have been spotting off and on since febuary 8th. My drs are not really concerned. They have told me that when I spot to not have sex for 2 weeks. So my 2 weeks keeps restarting. No skin off my back! Sex sounds awful anyways!


----------



## goddess25

I have not DTD since finding out about being pregnant...

I feel so pukey that I dont want to but I have also had a tonne of mc/s so in my head I am just being uber cautious not that DTD would make you have a mc.


----------



## KalonKiki

DF and I have only DTD once since finding out that we were pregnant. It just hasn't sounded appealing at all. It's good to know that I'm not the only one who hasn't been feeling up to it.


----------



## goddess25

I feel sorry for all of our husbands..there seems to be more of us abstaining than not.


----------



## KalonKiki

I agree, I feel bad for them too. We can't help it that we're just not feeling up to it, but at the same time it still really sucks for them.

DF feels especially cheated since we didn't get to do the whole have-lots-of-crazy-sex-to-conceive thing. I can pinpoint the exact day that we had sex that caused us to conceive, we had that little of sex. :dohh:


----------



## Girly922

Oh my OH was lucky there. If anything he was complaining that he couldn't keep up during my fertile days. Big wuss. Lol. But since we found out I just haven't been feeling up to it at all. I'm scared of doing anything to put pumpkin at risk but that's because of my previous loss when we didn't dtd from conception to m/c anyway. 

I do feel sorry for him and I feel I should at least try this weekend as its his birthday but I just don't feel it.


----------



## KalonKiki

I think it's normal due to hormones to not want to have sex. Our bodies already know that we're pregnant, so it's like our lady bits are closing up shop because there's no need for sex anymore right now. Hopefully we'll start feeling like it more when we all hit our second trimester. :)


----------



## Maze

I haven't wanted to have sex either, but I've just been too sick. 

It can go either way though, with the increase in blood our girly bits become quite sensitive which a lot of women find makes them more eager than usual.

While I haven't been up to being physical, I have had some... interesting dreams... that actually resulted in, you know. Waking up after a surprise finish. This only ever happens when I am pregnant though.


----------



## KalonKiki

I've never had a sleepgasm before, but I have had a couple of sex dreams since I've been pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## Junebugs

Maze said:


> While I haven't been up to being physical, I have had some... interesting dreams... that actually resulted in, you know. Waking up after a surprise finish. This only ever happens when I am pregnant though.

I get the same thing!!! And it only happens when i am pregnant too!


----------



## Girly922

Maze said:


> I haven't wanted to have sex either, but I've just been too sick.
> 
> It can go either way though, with the increase in blood our girly bits become quite sensitive which a lot of women find makes them more eager than usual.
> 
> While I haven't been up to being physical, I have had some... interesting dreams... that actually resulted in, you know. Waking up after a surprise finish. This only ever happens when I am pregnant though.

I havent had the surprise finish but I've definitely been having intense dreams. Yet I don't up to it when I'm awake. I'm obviously getting too much action in my sleep! :haha:


----------



## goddess25

Maze I have been having the same and it only happens when I am pregnant too.


----------



## momof1making2

I have those dreams often and then I wake up bummed it didn't really happen :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

I hear ya! Sometimes I wonder if my subconscious mind is really horny but my body isn't. :haha:


----------



## girlnboots

I just have nightmares :-( NO FAIR!

Also, I woke up this morning and my normally large bbs have become noticeably enormous. Also, my "only-after-I-eat" belly bloat has become an "all-the-time" belly bloat. Not going to be able to hide it much longer! Time to switch to baggy shirts and hoodies.


----------



## Murmers0110

Maze said:


> I haven't wanted to have sex either, but I've just been too sick.
> 
> It can go either way though, with the increase in blood our girly bits become quite sensitive which a lot of women find makes them more eager than usual.
> 
> While I haven't been up to being physical, I have had some... interesting dreams... that actually resulted in, you know. Waking up after a surprise finish. This only ever happens when I am pregnant though.


This totally happened tk me the other night and I was kinda cramping after. It sucked!


----------



## KalonKiki

girlnboots said:


> I just have nightmares :-( NO FAIR!
> 
> Also, I woke up this morning and my normally large bbs have become noticeably enormous. Also, my "only-after-I-eat" belly bloat has become an "all-the-time" belly bloat. Not going to be able to hide it much longer! Time to switch to baggy shirts and hoodies.

I've had some weird dreams and nightmares too. Odd dreams in general are pretty common during pregnancy. My "bloat bump" has become prominent enough that I can't fit into my jeans anymore. I have a belly band though and it's been helping tremendously. I would consider getting at least one of them, they're generally not very expensive. I got mine from Motherhood Maternity for about $17.


----------



## girlnboots

I've been hearing a lot about them, and I was considering making my own. Do they just hold your pants up or do they kind of hold you in as well?


----------



## Sheffie

Oh my gosh, I know what you mean about not wanting to have sex! I've been rather anti-sex lately. I am such a baby about having an upset stomach and I barely want to be touched nevertheless have sex. I actually got in a decent fight with DH the other day about it. He was gone on a 2 week trip and expecting me to "preform my wifely duties" as soon as he got home... I told him not to get his hopes up. He basically said that wasn't fair... I about lost it. I was so mad! Like, how are you even kind of mad at me about not wanting to do that?! ... I mean I probably overreacted, but when he pretty much said that it was my responsibility to do that, I'd just had it. I do feel bad that our sex life has drastically changed and all, but I'd like a little sympathy here!


----------



## lady1985

Lol yet! I'm not the only one not having sex, I though we were just strange, thanks for all your comments!

Well....its not me, its dh that is very causious. But now its been so long I'm feeling a little worried too. Just can't wait to get to 12 weeks! 

Oh and I have my 2nd scan booked on 26th March! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Girly922

girlnboots said:


> I just have nightmares :-( NO FAIR!
> 
> Also, I woke up this morning and my normally large bbs have become noticeably enormous. Also, my "only-after-I-eat" belly bloat has become an "all-the-time" belly bloat. Not going to be able to hide it much longer! Time to switch to baggy shirts and hoodies.

Oh hunny, I've been having nightmares too. They're awful! :nope:

My bloat is definitely getting harder to hide. I've spent the last few days with family due to various birthdays and I've been digging through my wardrobe to find the baggiest tops I have. Luckily I can still get in my Levi's as they're really low cut.


----------



## Lindss

KalonKiki said:


> DF and I have only DTD once since finding out that we were pregnant. It just hasn't sounded appealing at all. It's good to know that I'm not the only one who hasn't been feeling up to it.

I'm so glad I'm not the only one put off by sex. We have DTD one time since we found out. My BBS hurt so bad and the thought of actually having sex makes me feel I'll! My poor husband...a big change from TTC!!


----------



## Lindss

KalonKiki said:


> girlnboots said:
> 
> 
> I just have nightmares :-( NO FAIR!
> 
> Also, I woke up this morning and my normally large bbs have become noticeably enormous. Also, my "only-after-I-eat" belly bloat has become an "all-the-time" belly bloat. Not going to be able to hide it much longer! Time to switch to baggy shirts and hoodies.
> 
> I've had some weird dreams and nightmares too. Odd dreams in general are pretty common during pregnancy. My "bloat bump" has become prominent enough that I can't fit into my jeans anymore. I have a belly band though and it's been helping tremendously. I would consider getting at least one of them, they're generally not very expensive. I got mine from Motherhood Maternity for about $17.Click to expand...

I don't get it....what do belly bands do? How do you wear them?


----------



## callmemaybbby

Another one on the abstinence train!
My husband is like "It's been 2 months since we've had sex!", as I am closely approaching the second trimester (woot woot!)
Usually we wouldn't even go 2 weeks!
I am partially scared that I could hurt something, as I spotted all through out this first trimester, and partially just reeeeally not in the mood (not that I ever really liked sex before I was pregnant either). I feel bad for him, but I don't feel like I should be forced to do something I'm not comfortable with.

In other news...have any of y'all had Bartholin's gland cysts while pregnant? I'm not even positive that that is what I had, but after researching it online it seemed like that's what it was. I had a sore lump right near the opening of my vagina. Me and my husband looked at it and he said it looked like either a bug bite or a pimple. So... *don't read if squeamish* I lightly squeezed it and it popped! Pus and blood. Anyone else have this? I plan on asking my NP on Monday.


----------



## Maze

Sheffie said:


> Oh my gosh, I know what you mean about not wanting to have sex! I've been rather anti-sex lately. I am such a baby about having an upset stomach and I barely want to be touched nevertheless have sex. I actually got in a decent fight with DH the other day about it. He was gone on a 2 week trip and expecting me to "preform my wifely duties" as soon as he got home... I told him not to get his hopes up. He basically said that wasn't fair... I about lost it. I was so mad! Like, how are you even kind of mad at me about not wanting to do that?! ... I mean I probably overreacted, but when he pretty much said that it was my responsibility to do that, I'd just had it. I do feel bad that our sex life has drastically changed and all, but I'd like a little sympathy here!

You definitely weren't over-reacting, I would have hit the roof myself. I have had similar arguments in the past and let me tell you, I won them. Ultimately YOU are dealing with all the changes going on in your body right now, he is the one getting off easy here. You're supposed to be a team, he is supposed to be supporting you and YOUR needs, not his. He needs to realize that, with baby on the way, his world is about to change. It isn't going to be about him anymore (within reason) and he might as well suck it up and get used to it and BE there for you rather than expecting things from you. I hate it when guys act like that, and it seems like so many of them do initially.


----------



## Murmers0110

Callmaybbby- I am totally with ya on the spotting the whe time and never really wanting sex before either.


----------



## KalonKiki

Wow, I feel like I got lucky with a supportive OH. I know he's been wanting to have more sex, but not once has he ever tried to pressure me into it or told me it was my duty or anything like that. I'm sorry that your hubby was such a jerk, Mama Duck. You didn't overreact at all, your reaction was perfectly reasonable. :hugs:

Mama Bear: Belly bands are a wonderfully comfortable invention for pregnant moms that allows them to stay in their pregnancy clothes for considerably longer so that you don't have to start spending money on maternity pants until absolutely necessary. You can either step into the belly band or pull it over your head. You just keep your pants unbuttoned and pull the belly band over the zipper and button to cover them up. It stays there securely and you can either keep the rest of the belly band on your tummy or you can fold it down to be even with the part of the belly band that's down on your pants.

Yay for the scan, Lady1985! I have my 12 week prenatal appointment on the 25th and my sister's birthday is on the 26th. Be sure to show us a picture of the scan and let us know how it went. :D


----------



## KalonKiki

And DF and I have been thinking about it a lot and decided to change our girl name to Aurora Lee Ellis. I like it a lot better to be honest. I love girly and enchanting names. <3 :happydance:
Liam Van Ellis is still our boy name though, there is no way that we're changing that one.


----------



## callmemaybbby

:happydance:


KalonKiki said:


> And DF and I have been thinking about it a lot and decided to change our girl name to Aurora Lee Ellis. I like it a lot better to be honest. I love girly and enchanting names. <3 :happydance:
> Liam Van Ellis is still our boy name though, there is no way that we're changing that one.

That's pretty, and when she's little she will love being named after Sleeping Beauty ;)


----------



## healthb4baby

Hi ladies! :) 

I'm totally with you all and not wanting to have sex much, but my hubby is SO wonderful and understanding that I often feel guilty for saying no so I sometimes do... well you know... other things for my hubby :blush: seems to work well for us :) and the dreams I've been having!!!! Oh goodness so embarrassing lol!

Also I have my first ultrasound on March 14th!! :D I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## callmemaybbby

On a disgusting topic...


I just pooped and it was HUGE and very painful! Has anyone else had this?? I guess it was because I've been constipated and it was building up.


----------



## Maze

Yeah that is pretty typical in pregnancy.

Kinda gross, but if you can get some vaseline and kinda...prep the area before going to the bathroom next time, it really does help.


----------



## ece77

Hi all,
My first prenatal did not go very well, I think :( 
My OB first did an abdominal ultrasound and he saw the sac. When I asked about the heartbeat, he went on doing a vaginal also. He said there was the heartbeat, but it seemed very weak :cry: 
He said I might have ovulated a little later than I thought, but I believe that's not very possible! 
He gave me an injection and a progesteron cream, which he hoped will help the baby to stick. And asked me to go back next week. But added that if there was an abnormal increase in my discharge, I should contact him asap!
He is a very nice person, so I believe he thinks the situation not very good, but did not want to upset me at this moment :(
I am reading that many women go on having healthy babies after they have a similar situation but still I am torn to pieces...


----------



## callmemaybbby

ece77 said:


> Hi all,
> My first prenatal did not go very well, I think :(
> My OB first did an abdominal ultrasound and he saw the sac. When I asked about the heartbeat, he went on doing a vaginal also. He said there was the heartbeat, but it seemed very weak :cry:
> He said I might have ovulated a little later than I thought, but I believe that's not very possible!
> He gave me an injection and a progesteron cream, which he hoped will help the baby to stick. And asked me to go back next week. But added that if there was an abnormal increase in my discharge, I should contact him asap!
> He is a very nice person, so I believe he thinks the situation not very good, but did not want to upset me at this moment :(
> I am reading that many women go on having healthy babies after they have a similar situation but still I am torn to pieces...

So sorry you're in this situation! Lots of :dust: 
I wonder what he meant by an "abnormal increase in discharge", because from what I've read, increased discharge is normal during pregnancy. I would've thought he would say something about heavy blood flow. I have had heavy discharge and spotting (but no heavy bleeding) throughout this trimester and my NP said not to worry about it at all.


----------



## Junebugs

ece77 said:


> Hi all,
> My first prenatal did not go very well, I think :(
> My OB first did an abdominal ultrasound and he saw the sac. When I asked about the heartbeat, he went on doing a vaginal also. He said there was the heartbeat, but it seemed very weak :cry:
> He said I might have ovulated a little later than I thought, but I believe that's not very possible!
> He gave me an injection and a progesteron cream, which he hoped will help the baby to stick. And asked me to go back next week. But added that if there was an abnormal increase in my discharge, I should contact him asap!
> He is a very nice person, so I believe he thinks the situation not very good, but did not want to upset me at this moment :(
> I am reading that many women go on having healthy babies after they have a similar situation but still I am torn to pieces...

Oh im sorry you have to go through this. Hopefully everything will be find with the cream and the injection! Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## CJA

Hi Everyone! I am new to the thread. My second is due October 24th. I live in 
the US - Nashville. 

I just looked through the top 1000 boy names in the US in 2012 and did not see 1 name I liked.


----------



## KalonKiki

callmemaybbby said:


> :happydance:
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> And DF and I have been thinking about it a lot and decided to change our girl name to Aurora Lee Ellis. I like it a lot better to be honest. I love girly and enchanting names. <3 :happydance:
> Liam Van Ellis is still our boy name though, there is no way that we're changing that one.
> 
> That's pretty, and when she's little she will love being named after Sleeping Beauty ;)Click to expand...

Sleeping Beauty was my mom's, my, and younger sister's favorite princess! My mom was actually helping me come up with names and she threw Aurora out there and it just seemed perfect. DF likes it too, so that helped. :D

And yeah, constipation is a common pregnancy ailment and it can be a bitch. Like Maze suggested, lubing the area might make things easier and help prevent tearing.

ece77: I'm sorry that your appointment didn't go so well. You're still pretty early in your pregnancy though, I could see a weak heartbeat at only 6 weeks. I'm sure that as your pregnancy progresses a little more that the heartbeat will get stronger. I wouldn't worry too much, I'm sure everything is fine. A weak heartbeat is always better than no heartbeat. :hugs:

Welcome CJA! :wave: :flower:
We've been having quite a few October 24th due date Mamas coming in here, you should have lots of bump buddies. :D
It took my DF and I a while to find names that we both liked, and boy names are especially hard to agree on for whatever reason. I'm sure that you and your OH will find the perfect boy name eventually, or maybe you'll have a girl and won't have to worry about it. :haha:


----------



## Sheffie

Maze said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I know what you mean about not wanting to have sex! I've been rather anti-sex lately. I am such a baby about having an upset stomach and I barely want to be touched nevertheless have sex. I actually got in a decent fight with DH the other day about it. He was gone on a 2 week trip and expecting me to "preform my wifely duties" as soon as he got home... I told him not to get his hopes up. He basically said that wasn't fair... I about lost it. I was so mad! Like, how are you even kind of mad at me about not wanting to do that?! ... I mean I probably overreacted, but when he pretty much said that it was my responsibility to do that, I'd just had it. I do feel bad that our sex life has drastically changed and all, but I'd like a little sympathy here!
> 
> You definitely weren't over-reacting, I would have hit the roof myself. I have had similar arguments in the past and let me tell you, I won them. Ultimately YOU are dealing with all the changes going on in your body right now, he is the one getting off easy here. You're supposed to be a team, he is supposed to be supporting you and YOUR needs, not his. He needs to realize that, with baby on the way, his world is about to change. It isn't going to be about him anymore (within reason) and he might as well suck it up and get used to it and BE there for you rather than expecting things from you. I hate it when guys act like that, and it seems like so many of them do initially.Click to expand...

He knows he made a mistake at least. He's just moody. He was in Romania at the time and hadn't really slept much in the past couple days. He is like a child and gets super grumpy when he's tired or hungry, lol. I've learned that with him, if I just tough out the super grumpy spells, he will feel bad later and make up for it. Not to say that he doesn't still want to have sex, but he's basically been my servant since he got back in town, lol. I got a good back rub and everything :p


----------



## Sheffie

KalonKiki said:


> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> And DF and I have been thinking about it a lot and decided to change our girl name to Aurora Lee Ellis. I like it a lot better to be honest. I love girly and enchanting names. <3 :happydance:
> Liam Van Ellis is still our boy name though, there is no way that we're changing that one.
> 
> That's pretty, and when she's little she will love being named after Sleeping Beauty ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Sleeping Beauty was my mom's, my, and younger sister's favorite princess! My mom was actually helping me come up with names and she threw Aurora out there and it just seemed perfect. DF likes it too, so that helped. :DClick to expand...

Speaking of Disney Princess, I'm at Disney World right now! Love this place... even though its actually cold here (unlike Miami)! Though I have realized that theme parks loose a little bit of their fun when you can't ride any rides, lol. I thought it was funny that I got kind of teary eyed during the "illuminations" show at Epcot tonight. I have no idea how fireworks and cheesy music could really make me cry, but those hormones are-a flowing I guess!


----------



## girlnboots

If you go to the Magic Kingdom, you have to hit the PhilharMagic. It's a 4D show that will change your life and it's definitely safe for preggos! We went a few years ago and I think I watched it 4 times, haha.


----------



## POSD17

Mama Otter its so funny that you said Aurora for a girls name, this is the name I have been thinking of for a girls name and its one of the only ones I like! Great minds think alike :) Still looking for other names but Aurora is gorgeous!


----------



## Junebugs

OMG!! I am so jealous of you right now! I want to be at Disney World!


----------



## KalonKiki

Ugh, I'm jealous too, Mama Duck! I'd love to go to Disney World (haven't been since I was about 5 years old!) and for that matter Universal Studios would be lots of fun again as well. I'm glad that you're having fun though. :D

Great minds do think alike, Mama Lion! You can keep looking for other names if you want, but if you really like Aurora then I don't mind if you name your girl that. After all, if we both have girls and name them Aurora, then they should have different middle names and last names anyway. Although the initials for mine right now are ALE, so I might have to find a new middle name or hope that no one notices. :wacko: :dohh:


----------



## callmemaybbby

KalonKiki said:


> Ugh, I'm jealous too, Mama Duck! I'd love to go to Disney World (haven't been since I was about 5 years old!) and for that matter Universal Studios would be lots of fun again as well. I'm glad that you're having fun though. :D
> 
> Great minds do think alike, Mama Lion! You can keep looking for other names if you want, but if you really like Aurora then I don't mind if you name your girl that. After all, if we both have girls and name them Aurora, then they should have different middle names and last names anyway. Although the initials for mine right now are ALE, so I might have to find a new middle name or hope that no one notices. :wacko: :dohh:

ALE isn't too bad of initials, my sons initials will be B.O. so I'm hoping he doesn't get picked on too bad :dohh:


----------



## lady1985

Weeeeee! 8 weeks! Stick with us lil one! :thumbup::happydance::baby::cloud9:


----------



## tx614

Happy 8 weeks Lady 1985! Have you had your first scan?


----------



## Murmers0110

There are a bunch of rides you can rise in fantasy land! In 2010 I went with one of my best friends and she was far enough along that she knew the gender. Anyways, she rode quite a few there. She still had a great time!


----------



## KalonKiki

callmemaybbby said:


> ALE isn't too bad of initials, my sons initials will be B.O. so I'm hoping he doesn't get picked on too bad :dohh:

Happy 8 weeks, Lady1985 and happy 9 weeks, Mama Owl! :happydance:
Each week that we all make the closer we get to the assurance that our beans will be nice and sticky. :thumbup:

No middle name picked out yet? BO isn't that bad in any case, I always read initials as words instead of abbreviations. So instead of body odor, I think Bo as in bo staff. Once you get a middle name though the initials really shouldn't be that bad. 
Looks like you'll be 10 weeks tomorrow and I'll be 9 weeks! Exciting stuff, we're starting to get close to the second trimester. :cloud9:


----------



## KalonKiki

And here's the Week 8 bump pic. :D

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/0335ccfc-147a-4f0f-9ace-586cce05043f_zpsde401587.jpg


----------



## ece77

callmemaybbby said:


> ece77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> My first prenatal did not go very well, I think :(
> My OB first did an abdominal ultrasound and he saw the sac. When I asked about the heartbeat, he went on doing a vaginal also. He said there was the heartbeat, but it seemed very weak :cry:
> He said I might have ovulated a little later than I thought, but I believe that's not very possible!
> He gave me an injection and a progesteron cream, which he hoped will help the baby to stick. And asked me to go back next week. But added that if there was an abnormal increase in my discharge, I should contact him asap!
> He is a very nice person, so I believe he thinks the situation not very good, but did not want to upset me at this moment :(
> I am reading that many women go on having healthy babies after they have a similar situation but still I am torn to pieces...
> 
> So sorry you're in this situation! Lots of :dust:
> I wonder what he meant by an "abnormal increase in discharge", because from what I've read, increased discharge is normal during pregnancy. I would've thought he would say something about heavy blood flow. I have had heavy discharge and spotting (but no heavy bleeding) throughout this trimester and my NP said not to worry about it at all.Click to expand...

I must add I have an ongoing brown discharge already. Not so much or not with clots, but it is there. So I guess, he meant that. Or he just didn't want to scare me by saying "heavy bleeding" when he saw my already ashen-face :(

Well, the good news is I had no brown discharge today. So I'm trying to keep my hopes up!


----------



## KalonKiki

Brown discharge is very common and it's just old blood. It's generally nothing to worry about. It's lots of bright red blood with clots that's worrisome. It's also good that you didn't have any spotting today. I'm sure your little bean is getting cozy in there. :D


----------



## lady1985

Mama owl- thanks and yes I had my 1st scan last Thursday! Lil butterfly is 1 cm with a heartbeat! Couldn't believe my eyes!:happydance::kiss:


----------



## callmemaybbby

KalonKiki said:


> callmemaybbby said:
> 
> 
> ALE isn't too bad of initials, my sons initials will be B.O. so I'm hoping he doesn't get picked on too bad :dohh:
> 
> Happy 8 weeks, Lady1985 and happy 9 weeks, Mama Owl! :happydance:
> Each week that we all make the closer we get to the assurance that our beans will be nice and sticky. :thumbup:
> 
> No middle name picked out yet? BO isn't that bad in any case, I always read initials as words instead of abbreviations. So instead of body odor, I think Bo as in bo staff. Once you get a middle name though the initials really shouldn't be that bad.
> Looks like you'll be 10 weeks tomorrow and I'll be 9 weeks! Exciting stuff, we're starting to get close to the second trimester. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yes the middle name will be Evans, so technically his initials will be BEO. I just remember getting called E.T. because of my initials in school 
I am going to be 10 weeks tomorrow and we have our second doctors visit! So exciting :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

My name was always mispronounced and misspelled growing up (it still is). Kelly, Kylie, Keela, Keeley, you name it. Any possible way to get it wrong was the only thing that was spoken or spelled. And of course my last name is McDonald (for now) so I also grew up with Old MacDonald and McDonald's (Fries and a coke with that burger, anyone?) cracks all the time. The way I see it is that kids will find a way to make fun of any name that isn't completely generic (John Smith, Mary Jones, ect) so we can't worry too much about what we name our children or they'll have completely dull, boring, and common names.


----------



## Sheffie

Exciting week this week! Have my 8 week scan on Thursday. I'm a little nervous since I haven't really been all that sick... I know it doesn't mean something is wrong, but it still worries me! I've felt nauseous some, but no actual throwing up. Still suuuuuper bloated though! Assuming everything goes well on Thursday, I'll be telling my mom about the pregnancy next weekend. Turns out she and my sisters and my niece are coming to Disney for spring break, so I'm going to drive back up here to meet them. While I was here this weekend I bought a super adorable Mickey Mouse newborn outfit. I'm going to give it to my mom along with a pic from the ultrasound :) I thought it'd be cute :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sheffie

KalonKiki said:


> My name was always mispronounced and misspelled growing up (it still is). Kelly, Kylie, Keela, Keeley, you name it. Any possible way to get it wrong was the only thing that was spoken or spelled. And of course my last name is McDonald (for now) so I also grew up with Old MacDonald and McDonald's (Fries and a coke with that burger, anyone?) cracks all the time. The way I see it is that kids will find a way to make fun of any name that isn't completely generic (John Smith, Mary Jones, ect) so we can't worry too much about what we name our children or they'll have completely dull, boring, and common names.

I'm with you there. I've went entire years with teachers or bosses or whatever where they NEVER said my name right. It's spelled Bette but said "Bet". It was always Betty or Beth or some people just assumed it was Elizabeth... Oye. These days I don't even bother correcting people lol


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, adorable idea! I love the Mickey Mouse newborn outfit. I think your mom will be thrilled.
I assumed that your name was pronounced "Bet" because that's how it's spelled. It's weird how no one ever thinks to pronounce names the way that they're spelled. Mine is Keely (pronounced keel(think banana peel with a k)-ee. It can also be pronounced key-lee). I love my name, I just wish that people at least knew how to say it right at least half of the time. :shrug:


----------



## POSD17

I get that too, most of the time im called Dorothy or Darcey but its Darcy, not Marcy. Haha its funny but I love having a unique name. :)


----------



## Lindss

My daughters name is exactly the same. Noone ever pronoounces it right. Its Mattea....said like M A T A I-YAA...and you wouldent believe the starnge things people call her. O well, I LOVE her name and wouldent change it for the world!


----------



## goddess25

My son is called Euan which is a traditional Scottish boys name but being in Canada its causing a whole lot of issues. Ian or Evan is normally what people say or Uan...I dont really get the difficulty with it.


----------



## callmemaybbby

We just got out of the doctors office, and we have a healthy gummy bear! We could see its arms and legs moving, heard its heartbeat and got some pictures!


----------



## goddess25

Fabulous news..super happy to hear that.


----------



## ZombieKitten

KalonKiki said:


> And DF and I have been thinking about it a lot and decided to change our girl name to Aurora Lee Ellis. I like it a lot better to be honest. I love girly and enchanting names. <3 :happydance:
> Liam Van Ellis is still our boy name though, there is no way that we're changing that one.

I LOVE the name Aurora!! DH and I wanted to use it but it's REALLY hard for me to say so we opted out of that one lol. I seem to have trouble with my R's ... I mean I can say them I just generally don't. When I do it's obvious that I'm trying really hard to pronounce them and it just ends up sounding really weird. Must be the New England accent? No idea. But Aurora is a beautiful name! I love it! 



callmemaybbby said:


> We just got out of the doctors office, and we have a healthy gummy bear! We could see its arms and legs moving, heard its heartbeat and got some pictures!

Congrats!! :hugs: Did you get any pictures?


----------



## Maze

When picking out names I have to take into consideration my son's ability to pronounce things. He is pretty verbal for a child with autism (who was originally non-verbal for quite some time) but certain things he has a hard time with. Names that start with R for example. He definitely wouldn't be able to say Aurora, it is beautiful though. Aurora was always my favourite princess. 

We're pretty set on our names now I guess. Oliver Tristan Hawkins for a boy or Paige Kathleen Hawkins for a girl. Kathleen is my grandmother's middle name. I love love love the sound of Paige, I am not wild about how it looks written. Ah well, it is very easy for Dominic to say.


----------



## lady1985

callmemaybbby said:


> We just got out of the doctors office, and we have a healthy gummy bear! We could see its arms and legs moving, heard its heartbeat and got some pictures!

Weeee!! How exciting, arms and legs moving around wow!:happydance:

Just seeing my little blob was emotional enough for me lol xx


----------



## lady1985

Talking about names my name is a problem especially being in Malta! My 1st name is Sian - which is welsh for Jane.

As for our babies...

For a girl we want Seren Grace - Seren is welsh for star, I think its so cute!

For a boy we want - Leon - hubbies choice, not 100% but its growing on me!


----------



## SisterRose

Love seren, so cute


----------



## Murmers0110

My name has always been misspelled. When I was born my mother called an embroidery shop and asked the most common way of spelling my name. Why she would want Te most common way is beyond me! My name is Kristie. I never find my name in a coffee mug or a key chain! I have the same goal with my kids. My son will be Raiden and my daughter will be Ripley. I don't think I'll have a problem with that! I don't want a common name!


----------



## goddess25

Seren is a nice name..I also like Sian.


----------



## ErinDancey

So, after weeks of bleeding and cramping, I am very relieved to post that I just had my dating scan today and everything looks great. My due date is now October 10th and there is a happy little heartbeat at 146 BPM.

I'll make sure to post the picture later this week :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing great too!


----------



## Murmers0110

Great news Erin! Is your date later or earlier than you thought?


----------



## Girly922

Fantastic news Erin!! Can't wait to see a pic :thumbup:


----------



## XxCalxX

Hi Ladies, can i join?
My EDD is oct 6th, This is my 2nd pregnancy, i have a 14 month old son called Leo. My dating scan is March26th, i'm hoping it comes round quickly! although i feel alot calmer than my 1st pregnancy and it doesn't feel quite so surreal this time :) maybe because i've had more symptoms to remind me i'm pregnant,ive had nausea,headaches and extreme tiredness which isn't helped by my son waking at about 6am every morning!


----------



## Lownthwaite

I had my first antenatal appointment at the hospital today. 

I met my consultant and had bloods taken. :thumbup:

I've also got the date for my first scan :happydance: Roll on April 2nd!! :happydance:


----------



## ErinDancey

Murmers0110 said:


> Great news Erin! Is your date later or earlier than you thought?

It's about a week later than originally thought! Looks like this might be a Thanksgiving turkey!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm glad that you were able to see everything moving and heart beating away, callmemaybbby. I just saw a heart beat, mine wasn't far enough along to be moving yet. That's really exciting though, did you get pictures? :D

Personally, I REALLY fought for and wanted the name Nerina for a girl. It means "nerid being of the sea" or "mermaid". DF hated it with a passion though, but at least he likes Aurora. River was DF's name pick and I'm glad that I finally got up the nerve to let him know that it just wasn't growing on me. I think Aurora is a good middle ground for us. It's not the name that either of us liked more than any other name, but it is still one that we both like a lot. The boy name was easy, we both loved the name Liam and agreed on it right away.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on the appointment and scan date, Lownth! :happydance:
Also congrats on the healthy scan, Erin! I'm glad that things are looking good for you and your bean. :D
And welcome, Cal! :wave: :flower:
Your Leo is adorable. <3
I'm due the day after you, and my younger sister's birthday happens to be on March 26th and my 12 week prenatal appointment is on March 25th. :D


----------



## Junebugs

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!!

And congrats to all the ladies that had there scan! I am happy everything went well and you saw your little beans! :)


----------



## Sheffie

ErinDancey said:


> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Great news Erin! Is your date later or earlier than you thought?
> 
> It's about a week later than originally thought! Looks like this might be a Thanksgiving turkey!Click to expand...

Haha, this totally confused me for a minute. I always forget that Canada has a different Thanksgiving day than the U.S. I was like... wait, you said a week later, not a month later! Oye. I feel smart, lol.:dohh:


----------



## KalonKiki

I got confused by that too, Mama Duck. XD


----------



## goddess25

Erin really happy to hear your news. Congrats. Look forward to the pics.

Welcome Cal. My edd is Oct 6 also..


----------



## Maze

Welcome and congrats to the new mama~!

I personally prefer our October Thanksgiving, I feel like the November one is too many big family dinners too close together. It would drive me mad for more than one reason! :blush:


----------



## Junebugs

Maze said:


> Welcome and congrats to the new mama~!
> 
> I personally prefer our October Thanksgiving, I feel like the November one is too many big family dinners too close together. It would drive me mad for more than one reason! :blush:

100% agree!!!


----------



## goddess25

I don't care either way. Have been in Canada dince 2006 and have not done thanksgiving yet, in fact I am not really sure what your supposed to do. I need to start doing it soon once the kids know about it.


----------



## callmemaybbby

To everyone that asked about pictures, yes we got some! I don't know how to post them here from my iPad, otherwise I would show y'all!


----------



## Maze

goddess25 said:


> I don't care either way. Have been in Canada dince 2006 and have not done thanksgiving yet, in fact I am not really sure what your supposed to do. I need to start doing it soon once the kids know about it.

It's basically just a big turkey dinner with the family. Sometimes people create other traditions around it too, like going for a walk on a nature trail to admire the autumn leaves or taking a visit to the pumpkin patch. It's a pretty easy holiday if you don't mind cooking.


----------



## ZombieKitten

KalonKiki said:


> I'm glad that you were able to see everything moving and heart beating away, callmemaybbby. I just saw a heart beat, mine wasn't far enough along to be moving yet. That's really exciting though, did you get pictures? :D
> 
> Personally, I REALLY fought for and wanted the name Nerina for a girl. It means "nerid being of the sea" or "mermaid". DF hated it with a passion though, but at least he likes Aurora. River was DF's name pick and I'm glad that I finally got up the nerve to let him know that it just wasn't growing on me. I think Aurora is a good middle ground for us. It's not the name that either of us liked more than any other name, but it is still one that we both like a lot. The boy name was easy, we both loved the name Liam and agreed on it right away.

I use to be SO OBSESSED with this show called "Ocean Girl" when I was little and the main characters name was Neri. Considering the background of the character, the writer probably took it from the name Nerina. What about just Neri? Does he like that? But I still definitely LOVE Aurora. Too bad you didn't live near me! It seems we have the same taste when it comes to names! I bet our little ones would get along so well!!!!


----------



## lady1985

goddess25 said:


> Seren is a nice name..I also like Sian.

Thanks my name is pronounced sharn - The spelling confuses people but I love having a name that is not common at all!


----------



## Junebugs

I LOVE the name Nevaeh for a girl but DH doesnt :( . I am hoping i can work on him with that...We always have a hard time picking names because he never likes what i like and i never like what he likes. Although we have agreed on Logan for a boy.


----------



## ErinDancey

Scan yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







BABY.png
File size: 175.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ZombieKitten

:happydance: Great scan Erin!! You must be so overwhelmed with emotion :cloud9:


----------



## ErinDancey

ZombieKitten said:


> :happydance: Great scan Erin!! You must be so overwhelmed with emotion :cloud9:

Thanks, Zombie! I definitely am. When I went in yesterday, they were unable to locate the baby! They asked if I had already had the pregnancy confirmed by a blood test! It took them almost 40 minutes before they could see the baby. Apparently a combination of the little bean hiding in a corner of my uterus and my uterus being tilted funny made it difficult to see. THANKFULLY, they found him/her!! :happydance:


----------



## Junebugs

YAY!!! That great!!! :)


----------



## Murmers0110

ErinDancey said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Great scan Erin!! You must be so overwhelmed with emotion :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks, Zombie! I definitely am. When I went in yesterday, they were unable to locate the baby! They asked if I had already had the pregnancy confirmed by a blood test! It took them almost 40 minutes before they could see the baby. Apparently a combination of the little bean hiding in a corner of my uterus and my uterus being tilted funny made it difficult to see. THANKFULLY, they found him/her!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Omg that would have been the longest 40 min of my life! How horrible! Well that was a rollercoaster of emotions yesterday then huh?


----------



## Murmers0110

I go in for my scan today! Super excited/anxious/scared! Say a prayer for me that everything is perfectly healthy! Momma needs to get rid of this anxiety!


----------



## Lindss

Erin lovely little bean!! So happy for you that all went well!! 

Murmers...good luck at your scan today!!! Post a pic later if you get one!!
As for me...today is 10 weeks!! Only two more weeks til we are officially in the safe zone!!! So happy, I dont even mind that I've already been sick 3x today! Just wish I could eat something other then toast and butter!!
My hubby and I are in battle over names....my two favs for girls are Rue and Easten, he only likes Juliette. :( for boys I love Milo or tucker, we at least agree on tucker. I'm just more into unique names...he's way more generic then me!


----------



## goddess25

Great pic Erin..its amazing how much more you can see a couple of weeks on.


----------



## Murmers0110

goddess25 said:


> Great pic Erin..its amazing how much more you can see a couple of weeks on.

I have a nephew named Tucker. I've never met one other than him and have only seen it used on tv once.


----------



## Murmers0110

^^^^^ sorry about the quote. I guess I accidentally hit it instead of reply.


----------



## callmemaybbby

I got to a computer where I can post my ultrasound picture :) Tell me that isn't the cutest fetus you've ever seen! :baby::happydance:
Does anyone know what those numbers on the side means?
 



Attached Files:







549255_619247531434934_1822377272_n.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Girly922

Gorgeous scans Erin and callmemaybbby!! And I have no idea about the numbers on the side. Lol


----------



## girlnboots

callmemaybbby said:


> Tell me that isn't the cutest fetus you've ever seen! :baby:

Oh my god! So adorable! I'm jealous! The way my appointments fall, I'm not sure if I get to see my little cupcake again til 20 weeks. I was only barely 6 weeks at my first scan, so it was just a little speck.

Keep 'em coming, ladies!


----------



## Lindss

callmemaybbby said:


> I got to a computer where I can post my ultrasound picture :) Tell me that isn't the cutest fetus you've ever seen! :baby::happydance:
> Does anyone know what those numbers on the side means?

Omg sooooo cute....like a little tiny person!!


----------



## ErinDancey

callmemaybbby said:


> I got to a computer where I can post my ultrasound picture :) Tell me that isn't the cutest fetus you've ever seen! :baby::happydance:
> Does anyone know what those numbers on the side means?

SUPER CUTE! I'm not sure on all the numbers, but most of the ones I know are just settings on the US machine :)


----------



## callmemaybbby

Ok, so I just found out that a lady I went to dinner with last night found out she has shingles today. I had the chicken pox vaccine as a kid, but is it still effective? I'm so stressed now!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on the gorgeous scans, Erin and callmemaybbby! Good luck with your scan, Murmers!

Mama Wolf: This is why you're my official bump buddy even though we're a week apart, we have so much in common! I wish I lived closer too, I'm sure that our children would get along famously. It would also be nice to actually have a girl friend close by. All of the ones that I have live so far away!


----------



## KalonKiki

callmemaybbby said:


> Ok, so I just found out that a lady I went to dinner with last night found out she has shingles today. I had the chicken pox vaccine as a kid, but is it still effective? I'm so stressed now!

I don't know much about shingles, but did you touch her at all during dinner? I'm sure that if you didn't come into skin to skin contact with her then you should be fine. Is there any idea on how long she's had shingles?

Just looked it up and apparently there is a herpes zoster vaccine that can be used to prevent shingles. It's different from the chickenpox vaccine, but apparently your chances of being affected by shingles or chickenpox does go down if you've had the chickenpox or the chickenpox vaccine before. And as long as you didn't touch the affected area then you should not have any reason to worry.


----------



## callmemaybbby

KalonKiki said:


> I don't know much about shingles, but did you touch her at all during dinner? I'm sure that if you didn't come into skin to skin contact with her then you should be fine. Is there any idea on how long she's had shingles?
> 
> Just looked it up and apparently there is a herpes zoster vaccine that can be used to prevent shingles. It's different from the chickenpox vaccine, but apparently your chances of being affected by shingles or chickenpox does go down if you've had the chickenpox or the chickenpox vaccine before. And as long as you didn't touch the affected area then you should not have any reason to worry.

I think I hugged her when I got there and when I left, because I usually do, but I can't remember for sure. I know I did not touch the direct spot, as it was next to her eye but she told me it wasn't shingles...
I know that she said it was drying up and scabbing over, so hopefully that means it is healing.


----------



## KalonKiki

Yeah, if it was next to her eye then you should be okay. Especially since you've had the chickenpox vaccine. I would read up on the symptoms for just in case, but I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Murmers0110

My scan went great. I heard and saw the heart beat which was awesome! The are keeping my due date the same. So today I am 7 weeks and 1 day. She alsobtd me that since my progesterone level was so high that It lowers my chances of mc to 5%! Woohoo!


----------



## KalonKiki

Great new, honey! :happydance:
It's always nice to have that peace of mind. :)


----------



## goddess25

If the shingles are drying and scabbed over you should be fine. Shingles is also air borne so touching it won't make a difference. Drying and scabbed means healing and the possibility of getting it is extremely slim. Having chicken pox before makes no difference.

I was exposed to active shingles a million times in my firdt pregnancy and all was ok.


----------



## Maze

10 weeks today! So excited to be in double digits finally. I also have my first OB appointment today, hopefully she will be able to help me with my HG.


----------



## MirandaH

Maze said:


> 10 weeks today! So excited to be in double digits finally. I also have my first OB appointment today, hopefully she will be able to help me with my HG.

Good luck at your appointment! I really hope that they are able to help you and you can get some relief!! My first appointment is in one week and I can't wait to get in there. 

We are going away for the weekend to visit OH's family and I have no idea how we are going to keep this secret with my being so sick and tired all the time. Nor with OH not being able to contain himself. I just found out yesterday that OH has already told everyone at his work. I am not really pleased about this. His boss lived across the street from my mother for more than 20 years and she doesn't know...but I am sure she will if he runs into her at the grocery store! When I asked him how long he waited after we tested to tell he said "two days." :dohh:


----------



## goddess25

Maze happy 10 weeks..and I hope your OB can help out with the HG.

Miranda - your OH made me laugh. Its lovely that he is so excited and wants to tell everyone the great news, but I understand how you feel especially if you have not told your close family yet.


----------



## MirandaH

goddess25 said:


> Maze happy 10 weeks..and I hope your OB can help out with the HG.
> 
> Miranda - your OH made me laugh. Its lovely that he is so excited and wants to tell everyone the great news, but I understand how you feel especially if you have not told your close family yet.

I know! I laughed a little too, but I have not told anyone yet. We had a chemical in October and I am afraid to tell anyone until I know that everything is okay. But I do think it is sweet that he can't seem to keep a secret about this to save his life.


----------



## Lindss

Maze said:


> 10 weeks today! So excited to be in double digits finally. I also have my first OB appointment today, hopefully she will be able to help me with my HG.

Good luck at your apt! Woohoo for double digits!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy 10 weeks, Maze! I'm pretty excited to reach the double digits next Monday myself. Good luck with your appointment and I hope that you can get some relief soon. Every time that I'm hugging the toilet I always think of you and how much more awful than me you must be feeling and I always hope that you're okay and not getting too dehydrated. :hugs:

Oh Miranda, your OH is adorable. :rofl:
Mine also told his co-workers the Monday after we found out (he has weekends off and we found out on a Saturday), but we were already out to close family and friends right away. I can understand waiting if you've had complications before or if you're worried about them. The only reason why we told everyone right away is because I'm a very healthy person and I'm so low risk that we didn't have any cause for concern. You're already more than halfway to Week 12 though, it won't be much longer now until you can start sharing the good news with everyone. :D


----------



## girlnboots

Kind of off topic, but I wanted to share this! So excited!

I work for the "largest retailer in the world" where we save you money so you can live better. :wink: I recently signed up for the free maternity program through them, and I received my first package today! I got a cool aluminum "Life with Baby" water bottle and my own copy of What to Expect. I'm super pumped! They're also going to be sending me 2 free dental exams, bottles, diaper vouchers, and all kinds of free stuff and coupons.

Back to topic. We SWORE we wouldn't say anything to anyone until 12 weeks but as the weeks have gone by, we've updated our pact to "No Facebook Announcements" but telling our friends, family, and coworkers was too hard to resist! We have already seen the heartbeat and all the tests have come back completely fine/wonderful, so as far as we know, everything is continuing as it should.

Also, awhile ago, I mentioned not feeling "joy" about my pregnancy. Scratch that! My love and I went to Babies r Us last night, and that kicked my ass into gear! I think it was hard to "get" that I was pregnant because we hadn't looked at any baby stuff until last night. Seeing those little newborn clothes made me want to cry. So cute! And tiny!

Holy cow, I'm so ready to love the crap out of this baby.


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm so excited for you that's great! We are holding off on the fb thing till 12 weeks or Untill i tell I family. They live in another state sober are going to tell them in person in a lil over 2 weeks! Yay! Nonim off to go google where you work.....;)


----------



## Murmers0110

Ok that's what I thought.....


----------



## Junebugs

Thats awesome!!!! I am glad you feeling more excited now. I too, in my last pregnancy told close friends earlier, then told other friends/FB when i was 12 weeks. I think it makes things more exciting when other people know!


----------



## goddess25

Its good to finally feel some excitement. Babies r us will either do that to you or scare yhe crap out of you which happened to me first time.


----------



## lady1985

uuuugh...I'm still feeling normal! Would love some symptoms...no sickness no tiredness, bbs only hurt a little...I thought after taking this progesterone supplement for the last week would give me more signs...but no! How strange, I always expected pregnancy would make you feel yuk in the first weeks! 

Anyone else feeling normal? How are you gals? :hugs: x


----------



## girlnboots

I'm still pretty touch and go. Not much nausea, but I'm pretty sure my heartburn is coming all the way up through my nose. Besides that and peeing all the time, I really haven't had too many bothersome symptoms. Maybe a few things that makes me stop and roll my eyes and think, "Psht. I'm so pregnant." 

I think we're just a couple of lucky ones.


----------



## lady1985

Yes just lucky hopefully maybe has something to do with the timing as your only a day behind me :haha: I'm not even getting heart burn, The ONLY thing is slightly sore bbs! :dohh: Are you due for your next scan soon? I have just over 2 week till my 12 week scan I can't wait.


----------



## Sheffie

lady1985 said:


> uuuugh...I'm still feeling normal! Would love some symptoms...no sickness no tiredness, bbs only hurt a little...I thought after taking this progesterone supplement for the last week would give me more signs...but no! How strange, I always expected pregnancy would make you feel yuk in the first weeks!
> 
> Anyone else feeling normal? How are you gals? :hugs: x

I've been tired and a little nauseous, but no actual throwing up. I keep thinking one day it will hit me... But it just doesn't! Still makes me nervous to not feel sick, but I go in this morning for a U/S so hopefully we'll hear the heartbeat and I'll be able to relax and just count myself as lucky!

Side note, did any one else bring DH with them for the first ultrasound?


----------



## healthb4baby

lady1985 said:


> uuuugh...I'm still feeling normal! Would love some symptoms...no sickness no tiredness, bbs only hurt a little...I thought after taking this progesterone supplement for the last week would give me more signs...but no! How strange, I always expected pregnancy would make you feel yuk in the first weeks!
> 
> Anyone else feeling normal? How are you gals? :hugs: x

I've been pretty tired, and super nauseous and my bbs!!! oh goodness have they been sore! I very much enjoy these reminders that I am pregnant although sometimes I wish I could just feel normal for a while :)



Sheffie said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> uuuugh...I'm still feeling normal! Would love some symptoms...no sickness no tiredness, bbs only hurt a little...I thought after taking this progesterone supplement for the last week would give me more signs...but no! How strange, I always expected pregnancy would make you feel yuk in the first weeks!
> 
> Anyone else feeling normal? How are you gals? :hugs: x
> 
> I've been tired and a little nauseous, but no actual throwing up. I keep thinking one day it will hit me... But it just doesn't! Still makes me nervous to not feel sick, but I go in this morning for a U/S so hopefully we'll hear the heartbeat and I'll be able to relax and just count myself as lucky!
> 
> Side note, did any one else bring DH with them for the first ultrasound?Click to expand...

good luck at your U/S :D I hope it will put your mind at ease :) I have my first ultrasound on the 14th!! :D just a week away, and my hubby already took the day off so he will be there with me :)


----------



## Junebugs

Ive been tired (although again i am not sure if that is from running around after my LO and he has been waking up early.) Ive also been felling nauseous, but i only get nauseous when i am hungry, after i eat i am fine.

DH came with me to my 20 week scan but did not come to my 12 week, only because i didnt know if he could come or not. 

Speaking of scans i have my scan on MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am sooooooooooooo excited! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## MirandaH

KalonKiki said:


> Happy 10 weeks, Maze! I'm pretty excited to reach the double digits next Monday myself. Good luck with your appointment and I hope that you can get some relief soon. Every time that I'm hugging the toilet I always think of you and how much more awful than me you must be feeling and I always hope that you're okay and not getting too dehydrated. :hugs:
> 
> Oh Miranda, your OH is adorable. :rofl:
> Mine also told his co-workers the Monday after we found out (he has weekends off and we found out on a Saturday), but we were already out to close family and friends right away. I can understand waiting if you've had complications before or if you're worried about them. The only reason why we told everyone right away is because I'm a very healthy person and I'm so low risk that we didn't have any cause for concern. You're already more than halfway to Week 12 though, it won't be much longer now until you can start sharing the good news with everyone. :D

I have had lots of complications in the past. So many that my family will not be pleased. And I'm not halfway through week 12...I am only 8 weeks tomorrow!! In addition to the complications that I have had, this is not his first baby either. He has a healthy daughter, but he also lost a son to Edwards. I just don't get how he can be so relaxed about everything but he is! He is certain that everything will be fine and doesn't care who knows...except my mom. He told me that if he thinks I am about to tell her, he is going to bolt out the door. She is going to have his head on a plate! My first, literally, nearly killed me.

We are going for the first appointment next Wednesday. I really hope they at least do a dating scan. I am a nervous wreck waiting to see that everything is okay, but if being sick is any indication, I should be as relaxed as he is. I was up all night sick again. I think the last time I threw up was 5:30 this morning. I have to work tonight and we are leaving to make the drive to SC at 11, when I get off work. Should be interesting seeing how long the drive takes, stopping every five minutes for me to puke, lol.


----------



## SisterRose

Hey everyone, hope you're all doing okay :wave:

Most of us are now half way through first tri or more :wohoo:

I had a scan yesterday, I wasnt expecting to have one. Baby was fine with a heartbeat but they saw a bleed next to the gestational sac, so now I'm really worried! I have read many positive stories to this situation but as far as I've read theres only three possible outcomes;

A) Bleed is reabsorbed by your body by at least 20 weeks and all is well.
B) Bleed comes out and you have bleeding/spotting for some weeks until it's reduced or gone/
C) Bleeds out and takes baby/sac with it causing misscarriage.

Praying that everything is going to go well and it's either A or B senario!


----------



## Murmers0110

Sister rose I hope everything works out! 

AFM to answer the previous questions, I've had 3 scans ago far and my husband has come to all of 2 scan and 3 dr appointments and my husband has come to all 3 appointments. About the symptoms , last week was rough with the ms! This week it's been off and on. I'm learning how to cope with it better. My boobs are still sore but not nearly as sore constantly like they were. Food aversions are still strong so it's hard for me to eat. I've lost weight every week.


----------



## Trishc_ox

Lindss said:


> All ladies that want to be added to the secret Facebook group..I figured out how to invite people into the group, but can't do it by your email addresses....
> SO please send a friend request to me on Facebook..Lindsay Benn Green.....as soon as u do then I can add you and invite u into the group right away! Thanks guys!

Added you I'm trish tufts :)


----------



## KalonKiki

MirandaH: I didn't say that you were halfway into Week 12, I said that you were more than halfway towards reaching Week 12 (6 weeks would have made you halfway there, but now you're almost 8 weeks). I'm sorry that there have been so many complications in the past. I hope that this bean is sticky and healthy for you. The morning sickness is a good sign though. :hugs:

To answer the OH going to appointments question: Unfortunately due to my DF's job, he will only be able to come with me to the Week 20 appointment. He only has four sick/vacation days that he can use and after he's used them all he gets a write-up if he needs to take anymore time off. He works from 9:30 am to 6:30 pm Mon-Fri and of course all of my appointments are on Mondays and Tuesdays during times that he works. My SIL went with me to my Week 8 appointment.

Mama Penguin: I hope everything is okay! Lot's of sticky, healthy bean :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Sheffie

Ugh. I so hoped that this scan would ease my mind about everything, but it didn't at all! I should be at least 7w3d but I only measured 6w :( they saw the teeny tiny bean and could visually see a heartbeat flicker, but said it was too early to measure it. They knocked my EDD from Oct. 19 to Oct. 31. Measuring 1w difference might not be so bad, but this is nearly 2w behind :-/ the doc didn't seem totally worried but basically said what will happen will happen no matter what they do. So now I go back in in another 2 weeks for my 3rd scan! I feel like this whole pregnancy is going to be a 2 week wait!!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry Mama Duck. :hugs:
I wish that there was more I could do to comfort you. I really hope that your next scan goes a lot better. I don't know how you could have measured that off. Do you have long or irregular cycles? Could they have been really off on the measurement of the baby?


----------



## Sheffie

KalonKiki said:


> I'm sorry Mama Duck. :hugs:
> I wish that there was more I could do to comfort you. I really hope that your next scan goes a lot better. I don't know how you could have measured that off. Do you have long or irregular cycles? Could they have been really off on the measurement of the baby?

My cycle wasnt particularly long... Even just based on when I got a positive pregnancy test I should be at least 7+3. I had a scan 2 weeks ago and measured 5+3 based on the sac size. It's possible my little bean is just super slow... I guess we'll find out more in 2 weeks.


----------



## MirandaH

KalonKiki said:


> MirandaH: I didn't say that you were halfway into Week 12, I said that you were more than halfway towards reaching Week 12 (6 weeks would have made you halfway there, but now you're almost 8 weeks). I'm sorry that there have been so many complications in the past. I hope that this bean is sticky and healthy for you. The morning sickness is a good sign though. :hugs:
> 
> To answer the OH going to appointments question: Unfortunately due to my DF's job, he will only be able to come with me to the Week 20 appointment. He only has four sick/vacation days that he can use and after he's used them all he gets a write-up if he needs to take anymore time off. He works from 9:30 am to 6:30 pm Mon-Fri and of course all of my appointments are on Mondays and Tuesdays during times that he works. My SIL went with me to my Week 8 appointment.
> 
> Mama Penguin: I hope everything is okay! Lot's of sticky, healthy bean :dust: and :hugs:

Oh my goodness! You did, lol! I need sleep. I am hoping to get plenty of it in the car tonight, but I will probably not get one second because I don't sleep well when someone is driving. I have a feeling that I am going to spend the entire weekend away in bed. :wacko: I am really hoping that all is well! I think that after I hit the 13 week mark I will be much more relaxed...hopefully, lol. 

My OH is taking off work next Wednesday to go to my appointment and after that, he will probably only go to appointments where we know that we are getting a scan. He wants to be at all of them, but I don't think that is going to be possible. For him to miss a day at work, we can lose as much as $1000 for just the one day. While that isn't often, it would most likely happen on the days that he doesn't go in.


----------



## MirandaH

Sheffie said:


> Ugh. I so hoped that this scan would ease my mind about everything, but it didn't at all! I should be at least 7w3d but I only measured 6w :( they saw the teeny tiny bean and could visually see a heartbeat flicker, but said it was too early to measure it. They knocked my EDD from Oct. 19 to Oct. 31. Measuring 1w difference might not be so bad, but this is nearly 2w behind :-/ the doc didn't seem totally worried but basically said what will happen will happen no matter what they do. So now I go back in in another 2 weeks for my 3rd scan! I feel like this whole pregnancy is going to be a 2 week wait!!

Oh, I hope that everything is okay!! I can't believe they are making you wait that long to find something out. That makes no sense to me. I don't know where you are, but in my last pregnancy, I was a little ignorant to all that I know now and when I went in for a dating scan, they said my daughter was small and had me back just 5 days later to check on her again. They said that she either grew quite a bit or someone was reading the scan wrong, because five days later she was right on time for where she should have been. Hopefully it is the same for you and your little bean.


----------



## Junebugs

Sheffie said:


> Ugh. I so hoped that this scan would ease my mind about everything, but it didn't at all! I should be at least 7w3d but I only measured 6w :( they saw the teeny tiny bean and could visually see a heartbeat flicker, but said it was too early to measure it. They knocked my EDD from Oct. 19 to Oct. 31. Measuring 1w difference might not be so bad, but this is nearly 2w behind :-/ the doc didn't seem totally worried but basically said what will happen will happen no matter what they do. So now I go back in in another 2 weeks for my 3rd scan! I feel like this whole pregnancy is going to be a 2 week wait!!

Oh no hun! im sorry you have to go through all this worry but i think as least its a good sign that something is growing and they saw a little bean with a HB! Those are always good signs!


----------



## Hotbump

I'm due October 17th according to my lmp :D


----------



## Girly922

Big :hugs: for you ladies struggling at the moment. 

Is anyone else absolutely starving? I'm so hungry all the time and yet I'm struggling to eat anything. I either feel sick at the thought of it, or can't manage to cook it due to the cooking smells. 

I've got my first scan on Saturday. Really nervous.


----------



## girlnboots

I'm definitely starving, but as soon as I start eating, I feel so full, I might explode. Then 10 minutes later, I'm starving again.


----------



## Girly922

Rather than feeling full I just start feeling sick once I've eaten a certain amount. Roll on 12 weeks! Lol.


----------



## broodymrs

I'm trying to eat little and often. That seems to be working ok

Sheffie try not to worry. Hopefully your LO will have a growth spurt! If the doc wasn't worried you shouldn't be either xx


----------



## Lindss

Trishc_ox said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> All ladies that want to be added to the secret Facebook group..I figured out how to invite people into the group, but can't do it by your email addresses....
> SO please send a friend request to me on Facebook..Lindsay Benn Green.....as soon as u do then I can add you and invite u into the group right away! Thanks guys!
> 
> Added you I'm trish tufts :)Click to expand...

perfect. I added you and invited you into the group!:flower:


----------



## Lindss

Sheffie said:


> Ugh. I so hoped that this scan would ease my mind about everything, but it didn't at all! I should be at least 7w3d but I only measured 6w :( they saw the teeny tiny bean and could visually see a heartbeat flicker, but said it was too early to measure it. They knocked my EDD from Oct. 19 to Oct. 31. Measuring 1w difference might not be so bad, but this is nearly 2w behind :-/ the doc didn't seem totally worried but basically said what will happen will happen no matter what they do. So now I go back in in another 2 weeks for my 3rd scan! I feel like this whole pregnancy is going to be a 2 week wait!!

same thing happened to me love. exactly, they measuured me behind by 10 days at my first ultrasound, and since ive been spotting through out i was soo scared!! but had another ultrasound last week, and i measuured where i should be now, at 10 wks, so i think it all depends on who does it and mine must have had a growth spurt...i bet yours will too! try not to worry!! xxx


----------



## girlnboots

Any chance that'll happen to me? It'd be nice if they moved me back to where I was. I think 3 weeks makes too much of a difference though. Bummer :-(


----------



## My Three Sons

Hi ladies! Can I join you? I am due October 18 with #4. We are hoping for a girl this time as this is definitely our last! Of course we'd be happy for a healthy baby regardless of gender though...

I am feeling OK, just really tired mainly and not feeling a lot of the food choices I have. I do go for my 8 week appt tomorrow and already had my first scan...everything looks good!


----------



## KalonKiki

I think I have prenatal depression. I was diagnosed with severe clinical depression years ago, but I've been managing it very well on my own without medication or therapy for a while now. Now that I'm pregnant I think that the hormones are making me "blue" again though. I've been crying all the time, even at the most minor of things. I've been feeling sad and overwhelmed, I've had no motivation or energy to do anything, and I've probably been eating too little. I'm sorry for the rant, but I just need to get it off of my chest and recognize the reality that I'm sinking into depression all over again and it's not healthy for me or my baby. I think a big part of it is that I'm homesick. I miss my family and friends and it would probably benefit me greatly to go see them. I just don't know when I'll be able to afford to.


----------



## MirandaH

My Three Sons said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join you? I am due October 18 with #4. We are hoping for a girl this time as this is definitely our last! Of course we'd be happy for a healthy baby regardless of gender though...
> 
> I am feeling OK, just really tired mainly and not feeling a lot of the food choices I have. I do go for my 8 week appt tomorrow and already had my first scan...everything looks good!

Yay!! Finally another October 18th!! This is my fourth as well. I have two boys and a girl and OH has a girl from a previous relationship. We are really hoping for another boy this time. Nice to meet you!


----------



## MirandaH

KalonKiki said:


> I think I have prenatal depression. I was diagnosed with severe clinical depression years ago, but I've been managing it very well on my own without medication or therapy for a while now. Now that I'm pregnant I think that the hormones are making me "blue" again though. I've been crying all the time, even at the most minor of things. I've been feeling sad and overwhelmed, I've had no motivation or energy to do anything, and I've probably been eating too little. I'm sorry for the rant, but I just need to get it off of my chest and recognize the reality that I'm sinking into depression all over again and it's not healthy for me or my baby. I think a big part of it is that I'm homesick. I miss my family and friends and it would probably benefit me greatly to go see them. I just don't know when I'll be able to afford to.

:hugs: Feel better, hun!


----------



## ece77

Hi,
Haven't written much these days but I've sure been reading your updates. And I see some of us seem little or more behind our due dates. I also measured 5 days behind in my first scan last week and I was totally bummed! But reading your posts and some other threads here and elsewhere on the internet, it seems it is quite possible for the little ones to start off a little slower and catch up later. So I'm keeping my hopes up and praying that my little bean will have grown enough for his/her second scan tomorow!
Let's keep our fingers crossed for all of us :thumbup:


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck for your scan tomorrow ece77. Can I ask if you calculated your due date from your last monthly period or from ovulation?

If I'd have gone from my LMP I'd be due 19th October and baby would be 8weeks today, but I went from ovulation since I know when I ovulated and we dtd and I thought my due date was 23rd October from that which only makes me 7weeks 2days pregnant today.
At the scan, I was measuring a day behind that though making my due date 24th october which i think is fine since its possible i caught the egg 12-24hours or so after i got my positive ovulation test. What Im trying to say long windedly(lol) is if I'd gone by just my LMP they would have put me 5days behind too, which is actually fine for my ovulation dates :thumbup:


----------



## ece77

I counted from LMP SisterRose. I don't know the date I ovulated since I wasn't tracking but it must not be late, since my periods in the last years got really shorter (around 24 days). But my OB thinks it's possible somehow, which leaves me with a very short luteal phase unfortunately :( But I'm trying to stay positive, that's all I can do for now!


----------



## Girly922

SisterRose said:


> Good luck for your scan tomorrow ece77. Can I ask if you calculated your due date from your last monthly period or from ovulation?
> 
> If I'd have gone from my LMP I'd be due 19th October and baby would be 8weeks today, but I went from ovulation since I know when I ovulated and we dtd and I thought my due date was 23rd October from that which only makes me 7weeks 2days pregnant today.
> At the scan, I was measuring a day behind that though making my due date 24th october which i think is fine since its possible i caught the egg 12-24hours or so after i got my positive ovulation test. What Im trying to say long windedly(lol) is if I'd gone by just my LMP they would have put me 5days behind too, which is actually fine for my ovulation dates :thumbup:

I calculated mine from LMP but I know that if I calculated from ovulation then I'd be a few days ahead as I ovulated early this time. Will have to wait and see what the scan says tomorrow. Nervous!!


----------



## broodymrs

KalonKiki said:


> I think I have prenatal depression. I was diagnosed with severe clinical depression years ago, but I've been managing it very well on my own without medication or therapy for a while now. Now that I'm pregnant I think that the hormones are making me "blue" again though. I've been crying all the time, even at the most minor of things. I've been feeling sad and overwhelmed, I've had no motivation or energy to do anything, and I've probably been eating too little. I'm sorry for the rant, but I just need to get it off of my chest and recognize the reality that I'm sinking into depression all over again and it's not healthy for me or my baby. I think a big part of it is that I'm homesick. I miss my family and friends and it would probably benefit me greatly to go see them. I just don't know when I'll be able to afford to.

Hey hun. Sorry to hear you are feeling like this. I think you really need to speak to someone - dr, midwife, counsellor etc. You can't go through your preg feeling like this! Could one of your family come and stay with you perhaps? Xx


----------



## TMonster

Just wanted to update. I saw the heartbeat yesterday! It was so amazing. It looked like a star flashing.

They also changed my due date to 10/26 but I think the doctor is wrong.


----------



## Junebugs

If i went from my LMP i would be 1 week ahead of what i am. I am going by my ovulation date. I have my scan on Monday so i will have a better idea then.


----------



## Googiepie

Can you add me, please? I am due October 17th! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Hotbump

Dont know if I'll get an ultrasound, have an appointment on the 26th but really hope im 8 wks along or farther. Dont want to be earlier than 8 weeks Im ready to get out of first tri! :haha:


----------



## Lindss

KalonKiki said:


> I think I have prenatal depression. I was diagnosed with severe clinical depression years ago, but I've been managing it very well on my own without medication or therapy for a while now. Now that I'm pregnant I think that the hormones are making me "blue" again though. I've been crying all the time, even at the most minor of things. I've been feeling sad and overwhelmed, I've had no motivation or energy to do anything, and I've probably been eating too little. I'm sorry for the rant, but I just need to get it off of my chest and recognize the reality that I'm sinking into depression all over again and it's not healthy for me or my baby. I think a big part of it is that I'm homesick. I miss my family and friends and it would probably benefit me greatly to go see them. I just don't know when I'll be able to afford to.

O love! I wish that you weren't going thru this! I agree that you should talk to someone, are you close with your mom? Maybe one of your friends or family members could pick a date to come visit you? Then, even if it can't be for a while it would give you something to look forward too?! Sending you hugs and I'm here if you ever need to talk!!


----------



## Lindss

I'm trying to not freak out.... three x this am, only when I've wippwd I've had some reddish discharge. Not brown like I know is OK. I called my midwife and she said to lay down for the day. I haven't had any in two hrs....so I hope to god all is OK. of course my husband been away working in Toronto on business all week so I've been alone with the 2 kids and been pretty stressed out I'm sure that doesn't help. So happy he's home late tonight but then the kids and I are going way for a week to my in laws so I just hope things settle down by then


----------



## goddess25

Kalnkiki - :hugs: I know how you feel. My family and good friends are around a 10 hour plane journey away at the opposite side of the world. I feel myself isolated alot and lonely. I think you need to go to your OB and discuss this, and try and have some CBT pre birth so that it does not turn into severe PND. I can only imagine how you feel right now. I had Minor PND post my second child and it was just awful. There is plenty of support around.


----------



## goddess25

Lindss sorry your going through this, pregnancy is just a constant worry and struggle sometimes. Hope it stops soon. I also know how impossible it is to be on bedrest with 2 kids at home by yourself..


----------



## broodymrs

Hope everything is ok lindss. You're quite far on now so fingers tightly crossed it will be fine xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Well I talked to my mom on the phone last night and told her how much I miss her and wish that she was here and she said that she's coming to visit sometime next month! I feel so much better today having gotten all of my feelings off my chest to my DF and my mom and knowing that she's going to be coming down here soon makes me really happy. Unfortunately I don't really think DF understands because he didn't grow up very close to his family and he didn't see eye to eye on a lot of things with his parents when he was living with them and he never got homesick. I grew up very close to the majority of my family members. Grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins, brothers, sisters, parents, ect have all lived very close to me for my entire life until I moved in with DF. My dad has lived in the same town since I was 2 and my mother has been living in her current area since I was 8. We only live about an hour and a half away from DF's family, but my mom is 3 and a half hours away and my dad is 5 and a half hours away. I know that's not nearly as far away as a lot of Mama's families are from them, but it's still far enough that I never get to see them. Thanks so much for the kind words, Mamas. I appreciate that I always have support in here and I'm always here for all of you too. :hugs:

Tmonster: October 26th is the best due date ever! It's my birthday. ;)

Mama Bear: I'm so sorry that more spotting has turned up. I know it's not easy to be on bed rest with even one child, let alone two. My mom had an appendectomy while she was about 7 or 8 months pregnant with my brother and of course she was required to be on bed rest. She lets me know all the time how much of a pain in the butt my two year old self was while she was supposed to be on bed rest and she had to chase me around the house. Hang in there sweetie, lots of sticky, healthy bean :dust: and I hope that the spotting stays away. :hugs:

goddess25: I'm so sorry that your family is so far away. Mine may not be halfway across the world, but I know how it feels to never get the chance to see them. I couldn't imagine being that far away from my family. I lived in Tennessee for three months and just couldn't do it anymore because it was just too far away from my family in Illinois and Missouri...and I hated living there, haha. I hope that you'll get to visit some of your family relatively soon or that they'll be able to visit you. :hugs:


----------



## broodymrs

Kalonkiki glad you have had a chat with your mum. Aren't mums great!! Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Haha, yes, moms are great. I never really felt like my mom was my mom, she always treated me more like I was her best friend than her daughter. She loves me though and I love her and we have a close relationship. It's so weird to think that my mom is going to be a grandma though. She doesn't even old enough to be my mom, let alone a grandma. :haha:
When I was in high school I kind of felt embarrassed by my mom. I felt like I was weird because I didn't have a mom that looked like everyone else's mom. Instead my mom just looked like my much more attractive older sister, and it was always awkward. I've gotten over it now that I'm older though. My mom may be 40 and only look 25 still, but it doesn't bother me anymore. If anything it makes me feel like maybe I'll still look 25 when I'm 40. :rofl:


----------



## Murmers0110

I still havnt told my family yet. We are waiting 2 weeks. We will be able to do it in person then. I don't have any family around me. They all live 7 hours away. I'm so homesick I can't stand it! All I want is my mom. I'm not even taking to her much because I don't want it to slip. I started spotting again today and all I want if for her to tell me to calm down and it will be alright. :(


----------



## KalonKiki

I think it's normal for all of us to miss our moms when we're pregnant. It's like some mommy-to-be instinct to want our own moms around us while we're expecting. We feel moody and vulnerable and we want out mothers to comfort, love, and hug us. :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

Lindss said:


> I'm trying to not freak out.... three x this am, only when I've wippwd I've had some reddish discharge. Not brown like I know is OK. I called my midwife and she said to lay down for the day. I haven't had any in two hrs....so I hope to god all is OK. of course my husband been away working in Toronto on business all week so I've been alone with the 2 kids and been pretty stressed out I'm sure that doesn't help. So happy he's home late tonight but then the kids and I are going way for a week to my in laws so I just hope things settle down by then

BIG :hugs: to you hun. Im sorry that you are at home alone with the kids, i now how hard that can be! 



KalonKiki said:


> Well I talked to my mom on the phone last night and told her how much I miss her and wish that she was here and she said that she's coming to visit sometime next month! I feel so much better today having gotten all of my feelings off my chest to my DF and my mom and knowing that she's going to be coming down here soon makes me really happy. Unfortunately I don't really think DF understands because he didn't grow up very close to his family and he didn't see eye to eye on a lot of things with his parents when he was living with them and he never got homesick. I grew up very close to the majority of my family members. Grandparents, aunts, uncles, cousins, brothers, sisters, parents, ect have all lived very close to me for my entire life until I moved in with DF. My dad has lived in the same town since I was 2 and my mother has been living in her current area since I was 8. We only live about an hour and a half away from DF's family, but my mom is 3 and a half hours away and my dad is 5 and a half hours away. I know that's not nearly as far away as a lot of Mama's families are from them, but it's still far enough that I never get to see them. Thanks so much for the kind words, Mamas. I appreciate that I always have support in here and I'm always here for all of you too. :hugs:

I am glad you were able to talk to your mamma!!! They do always make things better! :)



Murmers0110 said:


> I still havnt told my family yet. We are waiting 2 weeks. We will be able to do it in person then. I don't have any family around me. They all live 7 hours away. I'm so homesick I can't stand it! All I want is my mom. I'm not even taking to her much because I don't want it to slip. I started spotting again today and all I want if for her to tell me to calm down and it will be alright. :(

I havent told anyone but my mom, with my first one I didnt tell my mom but ended up having a MC and needed her love and support in the end anyways. I am so happy i told her this time, even if i do have a MC i know i will need her. 
I understand what you must be feeling seeing some blood but i am sure everything will be ok hun :hugs: :)


----------



## Girly922

I'm dreading telling my parents. I haven't got a clue how they'll react. It's silly because both me and OH are 23 with good jobs and we own our own home. We're not telling OH's family until 12 weeks. As soon as his mum finds out the whole world will know! Lol.


----------



## lady1985

,Oh ladies I know how you feel! I'm away from my family too, they are all in the UK and I live in Malta. I moved here nearly 5 years ago to do something different with my life and ended up staying here!

Also I have told my parents but I felt scared to tell them too...even though I'm 27 , married and we both have good jobs too :haha::haha: I guess I still feel 'young' :shrug:


----------



## Maze

Hey everyone.

Well I went to my appointment, my doctor took one look at me and admitted me into the hospital right on the spot. So I was there getting vitamins and fluids for the last 48 hours, got an ultrasound done and baby is looking good, so that was a relief. 

Gotta catch up still but thought I'd fill ya in.


----------



## phineas

Hey ladies just checking in :) 7 weeks 1 day to day :) feeling fab, only small bouts of tiredness at bout 3 but other than that I'm grand. Boobs still randomly heavy and sore but I can deal with that! Still keeping shh here, prob will for another few weeks. Gotta book in with the dr next week to start the process of scans etc!


----------



## ZombieKitten

I havent told any family yet. I think I'm gonna wait until 14ish weeks.... I would like to wait until 18 weeks if I can but I think my mom will be able to figure it out. At the end of June my parents are having a big family cookout and at that point I'll be about 24ish weeks pregnant so it would be ideal if that's when everyone found out (since I will most likely be showing by then :haha:)


----------



## KalonKiki

lady1985 said:


> ,Oh ladies I know how you feel! I'm away from my family too, they are all in the UK and I live in Malta. I moved here nearly 5 years ago to do something different with my life and ended up staying here!
> 
> Also I have told my parents but I felt scared to tell them too...even though I'm 27 , married and we both have good jobs too :haha::haha: I guess I still feel 'young' :shrug:

My DF is your age and he also still feels "young". At first it was a little weird for him to think about becoming a husband and father because he still didn't feel like he was quite old enough to be at that point. It seems to have sunken in a bit though and he feels more excited about it now. I think a lot of it had to do with the fact that he was in grad school, so he hasn't been out of college for very long. Hence he hasn't had ample time to really get used to the "real" world yet. 

Maze: I'm glad that you were able to get some fluids, vitamins, and good news about your baby. :hugs:
I hope you're feeling at least a little better now.


----------



## callmemaybbby

KalonKiki said:


> I think it's normal for all of us to miss our moms when we're pregnant. It's like some mommy-to-be instinct to want our own moms around us while we're expecting. We feel moody and vulnerable and we want out mothers to comfort, love, and hug us. :hugs:

I think this is so true! And from what I hear, it only gets worse after you have the baby because you're needing help and everything. Me and my mom are so super close though, it's crazy. We hang out with each other like best friends.


----------



## Girly922

I have my scan today ladies. So excited/nervous!! Wish me luck.


----------



## Lindss

Still spotting. Some times nothing sometimes reddish. Been told to lay down again today and they are hopefully going to be able to book me for a scan tomorrow to make sure everything OK. I really really hope it us. Its not a lot and only when u wipe occasionally, but I'm stillcworried


----------



## Junebugs

Girly922 said:


> I have my scan today ladies. So excited/nervous!! Wish me luck.

Good luck hun! I am sure everything will be fine! Keep us updated! :)



Lindss said:


> Still spotting. Some times nothing sometimes reddish. Been told to lay down again today and they are hopefully going to be able to book me for a scan tomorrow to make sure everything OK. I really really hope it us. Its not a lot and only when u wipe occasionally, but I'm stillcworried

Oh hun, i understand i would be worried too but im sure everything is ok. Hopefully you can get your scan tomorrow


----------



## Lindss

So midwife called and advised me to go to emergency. Wants me to get a progesterone shot and get checked out. Hubbys away still, so I'm here alone, waiting..


----------



## goddess25

Kalonkiki glad you talked to your mom about everything... I see my parents typically once every 12-18 months. I am hoping they come over for the birth.

Lindss - hope you get to emerg soon and get seen too.


----------



## broodymrs

Lindss - really hope everything is ok for you. Let us know how you get on xx

Good luck girly!


----------



## KalonKiki

Girly922 said:


> I have my scan today ladies. So excited/nervous!! Wish me luck.

Good luck honey! FXed. :D

MamaBear: I hope everything will prove to be okay with your scan. At least the bleeding isn't heavy. There's always hope. You haven't had any cramping, right?


----------



## Girly922

Thanks ladies. 

All went well. Measuring 7+2 so only a day behind. Gorgeous little pumpkin with a heartbeat of 146bpm. As soon as I saw that heartbeat I cried! Lol. And definitely only one in there. Lol. 

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/90320744-851E-470B-A519-757F2B529FF6-3299-00000300DAFBD8EA.jpg


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations girly. Lovely pic and its always good when you measure close to your dates.


----------



## ece77

Hi all,
I am devastated as I had my 2nd US today that showed a deteriorating gestational sac and a fetus with no HB. My OB said s/he stopped growing at 6+0 (I should be 7+5 today). I would have rather preferred waiting for a natural MC but he said I was quite far for that. So I had to have a D/C, fortunately under full anesthesia. 
I know this is not my fault, or anybody else's for that matter; but I can't help feeling crappy. 
Sorry for making you sad and all, but since we didn't inform our parents about the pregnancy I just needed a vent for my sorrow.
I wish you all a healthy and happy pregnancy until you harvest your pumpkins in October.
Best of luck to you all...


----------



## babydoodle

Hello ladies! Im hoping i can join you..i was given an October 20th due date!!! Super excited and trying to just relax! I was worried about cramping at my first appointment since i had a miscarriage a few months ago and got to see the little heartbeat at 6 weeks 4 days!


----------



## Junebugs

Girly- Congrats!!! I am happy everything when well for you!!

ECE77- I am so sorry honny :( (((BIG HUGS))) :hugs: We are all hear for you if you need to talk


----------



## broodymrs

Ece77 so so sorry. You poor thing. Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## Lindss

Hi ladies....well its been a long day in emerge and ended w me being admitted to the hospital. The bleeding has stopped now , but I'm having pain. I've had an ultrasound and they saw the baby with a heart beat but there's blood around the baby. A cist has ruptured and they think I have had some kind if abrupt ion, like my last pregnancy. I'm here til tomorrow night or Mon. They will do another scan in 24 to 48 hrs and see if everything OK. At this point I have a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Junebugs

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies....well its been a long day in emerge and ended w me being admitted to the hospital. The bleeding has stopped now , but I'm having pain. I've had an ultrasound and they saw the baby with a heart beat but there's blood around the baby. A cist has ruptured and they think I have had some kind if abrupt ion, like my last pregnancy. I'm here til tomorrow night or Mon. They will do another scan in 24 to 48 hrs and see if everything OK. At this point I have a 50/50 chance.

Oh no!!! I will be thinking about you hun! Keep us updated please :hugs:


----------



## Quest55

Maze said:


> *October Due Dates*
> 
> *October 1st*
> pinkpeonies
> flump1
> Geekylora
> 
> *October 2nd*
> Maze (C-section Late September)
> clever_blond
> Lilahs Mum
> Leanne27 (C-section Late September)
> tobefruitful (plus a hopeful adopted baby due in July!)
> jamiegirlo5
> 
> *October 3rd*
> iluvemyfamily *pending date confirmation*
> broodymrs
> T-Bex
> adawes1
> Hunneytot
> 
> *October 4th*
> keeley2010
> callmemaybbby
> Lilahs Mum
> Sini
> ErinDancey
> SLPmommy2be
> Jaymelynn
> Lindss
> 
> *October 5th*
> daisyr21
> 
> *October 6th*
> liz0012
> goddess25
> Lozga
> tx614
> MrsBroodyPant
> XxCalxX
> 
> *October 7th*
> ginab
> Honeyangel831
> KalonKiki
> Mrs Jellybean
> SIEGAL
> POSD17
> 
> *October 8th*
> Gei89
> MonkeyMummy2b
> twinkletoe
> Miracle2012
> healthb4baby
> 
> *October 9th*
> amurray
> 
> *October 10th*
> MrsMohr
> crazae4u
> Lownthwaite
> Lostunicorn
> 
> *October 11th*
> MommaCC
> Cowgirl1357
> Mummy Bean
> VGibs
> 
> *October 12th*
> Lausie
> Pansy
> hollie87
> PreggyEggy
> 
> *October 13th*
> MilosMommy7
> KLA85
> lady1985
> 
> *October 14th*
> Hopenow
> ZombieKitten
> girlnboots
> NC_Sarah
> 
> *October 16th*
> Sbmack
> 
> *October 17th*
> Sheffie
> waiting2012
> Hotbump
> 
> *October 18th*
> MirandaH
> My Three Sons
> 
> *October 20th*
> Vanillabean01
> babydoodle
> 
> *October 21st*
> Murmers0110
> TMonster
> 
> *October 23rd*
> MirandaPanda
> Girly922
> 
> *October 24th*
> SisterRose
> phineas
> 
> *October 26th*
> Junebugs
> 
> *October 28th*
> momof1making2
> 
> *October 31st*
> lune_miel
> 
> *Our Angels*
> dodgercpkl
> DrGomps
> shellideaks
> DHBH0930
> Kestersed
> momofone08
> alkalinerush
> Mummabee
> SlimBrit
> ece77
> 
> 
> ​
> Original thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1700859-anyone-due-october.html
> 
> If I missed anyone or you would like to be added/removed just let me know. :happydance:
> 
> Also, you guys. I made a chatroom for us, I don't know how it will end up working as some of us are on completely different schedules due to timezones or whatnot but if any of us are feeling particularly chatty you can sign in and maybe bump in to someone else to chat-it-up.
> 
> https://www.chatzy.com/71807268192641
> 
> password: pumpkins
> 
> https://i1057.photobucket.com/album...6030f23332e5048a0709df606-out_zpsf8449f51.gif <- https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t396/glitterboo2/Feb%202013%20-%201/59974326030f23332e5048a0709df606-out_zpsf8449f51.gif
> (Just use the image insert option when editing your signature.)

Hi, I would love to be added to the list! By my ovulation date, I am due Oct 31st. :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats, Mama Fox! Gorgeous little pumpkin seed there. :happydance:

I'm so sorry ece77. No one should ever have to go through something that terrible. Take all of the time that you need to heal and I hope that your next bean is healthy and sticky. :cry:

Oh no, Mama Bear! I'll be frantically throwing sticky :dust: your way. I hope that 50/50 ends up being on your side and that everything turns out okay. :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

And welcome, BabyDoodle and Quest55. :wave: :flower:


----------



## broodymrs

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies....well its been a long day in emerge and ended w me being admitted to the hospital. The bleeding has stopped now , but I'm having pain. I've had an ultrasound and they saw the baby with a heart beat but there's blood around the baby. A cist has ruptured and they think I have had some kind if abrupt ion, like my last pregnancy. I'm here til tomorrow night or Mon. They will do another scan in 24 to 48 hrs and see if everything OK. At this point I have a 50/50 chance.

Really hope everything is ok for you hun xx:hugs:


----------



## lady1985

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies....well its been a long day in emerge and ended w me being admitted to the hospital. The bleeding has stopped now , but I'm having pain. I've had an ultrasound and they saw the baby with a heart beat but there's blood around the baby. A cist has ruptured and they think I have had some kind if abrupt ion, like my last pregnancy. I'm here til tomorrow night or Mon. They will do another scan in 24 to 48 hrs and see if everything OK. At this point I have a 50/50 chance.

Awww hun, sorry to here your going through this...thinking about you and everything crossed that everything turn out well xx


----------



## SisterRose

Lindds :hugs: prayers for you and your little one

Ece77 - So sorry for your loss hun :hugs: hoping that the D&C goes well and sending you lots of :dust: for when you decide to try again 

Girly - Glad your scan went well. Lovely picture. They put me a day behind too and we're due the same day either way! 23rd or 24th :)


----------



## nnynny

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies....well its been a long day in emerge and ended w me being admitted to the hospital. The bleeding has stopped now , but I'm having pain. I've had an ultrasound and they saw the baby with a heart beat but there's blood around the baby. A cist has ruptured and they think I have had some kind if abrupt ion, like my last pregnancy. I'm here til tomorrow night or Mon. They will do another scan in 24 to 48 hrs and see if everything OK. At this point I have a 50/50 chance.

Hope all is well.


----------



## Sublimegirl85

Hi, I'm due October 24th :) xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome, Sublimegirl85. :wave: :flower:


----------



## ZombieKitten

So a lot of you ladies were talking about sore boobs, I didn't have this and I figured it was because I'm still nursing my LO. Well let me just say... things have definitely changed and OWWWW!! Not so much my boobs, but my nipples are SO incredibly sensitive! Everytime my LO latches on I feel like screaming. It's like the first 2 weeks all over again. Oh boy this is going to be rough.


----------



## goddess25

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies....well its been a long day in emerge and ended w me being admitted to the hospital. The bleeding has stopped now , but I'm having pain. I've had an ultrasound and they saw the baby with a heart beat but there's blood around the baby. A cist has ruptured and they think I have had some kind if abrupt ion, like my last pregnancy. I'm here til tomorrow night or Mon. They will do another scan in 24 to 48 hrs and see if everything OK. At this point I have a 50/50 chance.

Lindss huge hugs to you...sending positive thoughts your way. Thinking of you.

Ece - I am so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you. I know how very hard this is.

Congrats and welcome to the new ladies.


----------



## Murmers0110

Ece I am so so sorry for your loss. I hat that you ate going through this. 

Lindss hang in there and keep us posted. I'll be praying for you 

All the new people welcome and congrats!


----------



## lulu83

Hey :hi: I was hoping to join :)
This will be baby #2 for us. I'm due October 9th!


----------



## tx614

Welcome Lulu83! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats and welcome, lulu83! :wave:


----------



## lulu83

Thanks ladies! Congrats to all of you too! 
Lindss- thinking of you and hoping for the best :hugs:

I have hyperemesis, I've been violently ill. Went to the hospital 3 times in 3 weeks bc I couldn't keep anything down, not even water. They put a picc line in my arm, so now I'm able to give myself IV fluids and nausea meds from home. It's made a huge difference! I've actually been able to eat the past couple days, which is huge progress!

Anyone else super sick? I hope not..I know sickness is a good "sign" that things are going ok, but this is too much!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry about the hyperemesis, hun. I've been sick, but not THAT sick. You poor thing. It's good that you can get treatment from home now though. :hugs:
As far as I know Maze is the only other one in the thread with severe hyperemesis.


----------



## Junebugs

Sorry you have been so sick. I too have been nauseous but not like that! Ya, i think Maze is the only other one right now

AFM- I have my scan tomorrow at 12!!!! I CANT WAIT!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Girly922

Welcome lulu! And I'm sorry you're suffering so bad with HG but great that you can treat at home. 

Good luck junebugs!! Can't wait to see your little bean!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck with your scan, Mama Leopard! Can't to see your little pumpkin seed. :D :happydance:


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks Ladies!! Im on :cloud9: right now!!! :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay junebugs! Excited to hear about it tomorrow!

Lulu in sorry you have been so sick! I'm going on week 3 of ms. In learning howbto cope and manage it though. I deffinatly haven't been as sick as you though.


----------



## KalonKiki

I think my baby likes soda. I used to never drink soda as it always used to upset my stomach most of the time and I always preferred water, milk, or juice. For whatever reason though, lately I've been craving soda and I actually feel less queasy when I drink it these days. :shrug:


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Hi!! I'd like to join!! Due Oct 22nd, so very excited for my second go around!!


----------



## Murmers0110

Welcome and congrats! I'm due on the 21st I wonder if you will beat me ;)


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome and congrats! :wave: :flower:


----------



## goddess25

Lulu - HG sounds awful. I have all day nausea and vomiting but I can keep food and fluids down most of the time and I can function akthough its hard. I can't imagine how hard it is for you. A picc line and home ivs sound great.


----------



## Lindss

Hi ladies, thanks for all your thoughts and prayers! It all must have worked Cruz I am home now, and me and baby are doing fine! I had a cist on my ovary that burst and a sub bleed. They have resolved and I saw baby in scan a few min ago, I'll try and post a pic, and all is perfect! Xx


----------



## lady1985

Weeeee! yey Linds :happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you!!

Can't wait to see your pic xx


----------



## Junebugs

Thats great news Lindss!!! So happy that everything is ok!!! :)


AFM- Ultrasound went great! Saw our little bean and everything was measuring right in line with my ovulation date. HB was 144! Im on :cloud9: right now :)


----------



## lady1985

Yay for your 1st scan Junebugs!!:happydance::happydance:

Congrats! Did you see the heartbeating?


----------



## KalonKiki

Great news on the scans, Mama Bear and Mama Leopard! I'm glad that everything is looking good for both of you. :D :hugs:


----------



## lady1985

Question ladies!!

How many weeks do you start using the cream on your tummy?

What type of creams are good? 

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

That's a good question. I'm honestly not sure as I'm a first time mom. I'll have to ask my mom. She never had stretch marks and she's had five babies. I can't remember what she used on her tummy though. I have stretch marks in other places, and I don't have my mother's skin unfortunately (which sucks, my mom has gorgeous skin!). I'm going to have to work really hard to make sure that I don't get stretch marks on my tummy.


----------



## lady1985

From what I can gather, you either get them or you don't, apparently it's in your genes. I still want to apply some cream/oil a few times a day to help if anything is better than nothing.

I'm already seeing a little bump on me! My mother in law said it also today as soon as she saw me.

I too have some marks on my hips from where I put weight on when I was about 19. (I've lost that weight now though, thanks goodness!)


----------



## KalonKiki

Yeah, I used to be a skinny girl and then I got on the depo shot when I was 17 and my hips, thighs, and breasts grew quite a bit in a short period of time so I have stretch marks from that. They've lightened considerably over the years though.
I'm also starting to get a little bump on me. My pants don't fit anymore! :wacko:


----------



## Murmers0110

Lindss and junebugs- great news! I'm excited for both of you! I'm so glad everything is ok lindss!


----------



## lady1985

Same here after I had the implant for contraception I put on loads! Then when I was 22 I lost 3 stone and kept it off since then, mine are just very light now too.

But I think it shows I will be getting them...huuuh what we do for our bundle of joy! hehe..

I'm wearing alot of leggings as it's still cool here and will by some summer dresses soon as it will soon be very warm here.


----------



## MilosMommy7

I know its been forever since ive updated! Sorry the pic isn't the best quality. Took it with my phone. 
The appointment felt like a roller coaster! At first I'm taken back to get weighed and get a urine sample and they did a pregnancy test. And it came back super faint (she showed me the test). My heart almost dropped! So I wait for my doc to come see me. He says that at this point he should be able to feel my uterus. He felt around and felt nothing. So they ordered a hcg count. Took 3 damn pokes before they could get my blood! Then doc wanted me to have a ultrasound before i left. So I wait for the scan. They did a pelvic one instead of the transvag and thought "great, now he won't see anything". But we did! Little peanut was kicking its legs and waving its arms &#9829; hb was 176. This is the only pic he gave me. But I saw tons of great shots during the ultrasound :) my due date is now the 12th instead of the 13th. And I've now lost a total of 15 lbs :?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## KalonKiki

It's also very cold in the winter and very hot in the summer here. I'm looking forward to the weather getting warmer though. Roll on Spring!


----------



## KalonKiki

MilosMommy7 said:


> I know its been forever since ive updated! Sorry the pic isn't the best quality. Took it with my phone.
> The appointment felt like a roller coaster! At first I'm taken back to get weighed and get a urine sample and they did a pregnancy test. And it came back super faint (she showed me the test). My heart almost dropped! So I wait for my doc to come see me. He says that at this point he should be able to feel my uterus. He felt around and felt nothing. So they ordered a hcg count. Took 3 damn pokes before they could get my blood! Then doc wanted me to have a ultrasound before i left. So I wait for the scan. They did a pelvic one instead of the transvag and thought "great, now he won't see anything". But we did! Little peanut was kicking its legs and waving its arms hb was 176. This is the only pic he gave me. But I saw tons of great shots during the ultrasound :) my due date is now the 12th instead of the 13th. And I've now lost a total of 15 lbs :?

I'm glad that everything is going well with your pumpkin seed! The US picture looks great. :D


----------



## goddess25

I never used creams on my tummy at all. I planned on it but it ended up not being a priority for me. I didnt care about getting stretch marks at all. I got some but not too bad.

Congrats to all you girls with your great scans.


----------



## Girly922

Gorgeous scans junebugs and milosmummy! And I'm so glad everything's ok lindss!

Had my booking in appointment today and chose the hospital to have pumpkin in. Luckily my midwife seems nice too which is good. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

It's good that you found a midwife that you like, Mama Fox. :D
I like my OB a lot. I'm really glad that my MIL recommended her.

My mom is a massage therapist and is very much into holistic medication and natural treatments. She told me that she used jojoba oil on her pregnant belly and started using it when she was about 6 months pregnant. It's supposed to be the closest oil to the body's natural oils. She loves the stuff and swears by it completely.


----------



## Girly922

It's a good job I do like her. Here we just get allocated one (sometimes two) and if we don't get on with them it's hell trying to get another! Lol.


----------



## goddess25

BIO Oil is supposed to be the best for stretch marks. I didnt like my MW when I met them the last time. I had wonderful nidwives with both previous kids but I moved and live too far away now. I am hoping that when I see them next they are better....


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hi ladies!!

Could I please be added on? EDD is 21st of oct.

So this is third baby, and was quite a shock, but we're happy nonetheless.
I love these pregnancy groups and remember being in February Lovebugs 2011. Met some lovely women in there. 

Haven't seen a midwife yet, hopefully will get a call next week for a booking-in appoint.
One thing that's really bothering me at the moment is that my boobs are really sore this time round. I don't remember them ever been this tender with DD or DS, any of you the same?

Congratulation to you all BTW, H&H 9 months to us all :)


----------



## goddess25

Welcome paytonsmommy.

This is my 3rd too. A lot of things are different this time around for me.


----------



## Junebugs

lady1985 said:


> Yay for your 1st scan Junebugs!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congrats! Did you see the heartbeating?

Thank you!! Yes i did, best thing ever!



lady1985 said:


> Question ladies!!
> 
> How many weeks do you start using the cream on your tummy?
> 
> What type of creams are good?
> 
> :flower::flower::flower:

I started using Vitamin E at 12 weeks. I didnt get 1 stretch mark but my mom got them awful..... not sure if i was just lucky or if the cream helped




MilosMommy7 said:


> I know its been forever since ive updated! Sorry the pic isn't the best quality. Took it with my phone.
> The appointment felt like a roller coaster! At first I'm taken back to get weighed and get a urine sample and they did a pregnancy test. And it came back super faint (she showed me the test). My heart almost dropped! So I wait for my doc to come see me. He says that at this point he should be able to feel my uterus. He felt around and felt nothing. So they ordered a hcg count. Took 3 damn pokes before they could get my blood! Then doc wanted me to have a ultrasound before i left. So I wait for the scan. They did a pelvic one instead of the transvag and thought "great, now he won't see anything". But we did! Little peanut was kicking its legs and waving its arms hb was 176. This is the only pic he gave me. But I saw tons of great shots during the ultrasound :) my due date is now the 12th instead of the 13th. And I've now lost a total of 15 lbs :?

 I am glad everything went well in the end and you saw your baby!! :)



PaiytonsMummy said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Could I please be added on? EDD is 21st of oct.
> 
> So this is third baby, and was quite a shock, but we're happy nonetheless.
> I love these pregnancy groups and remember being in February Lovebugs 2011. Met some lovely women in there.
> 
> Haven't seen a midwife yet, hopefully will get a call next week for a booking-in appoint.
> One thing that's really bothering me at the moment is that my boobs are really sore this time round. I don't remember them ever been this tender with DD or DS, any of you the same?
> 
> Congratulation to you all BTW, H&H 9 months to us all :)

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Murmers0110

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Could I please be added on? EDD is 21st of oct.
> 
> So this is third baby, and was quite a shock, but we're happy nonetheless.
> I love these pregnancy groups and remember being in February Lovebugs 2011. Met some lovely women in there.
> 
> Haven't seen a midwife yet, hopefully will get a call next week for a booking-in appoint.
> One thing that's really bothering me at the moment is that my boobs are really sore this time round. I don't remember them ever been this tender with DD or DS, any of you the same?
> 
> Congratulation to you all BTW, H&H 9 months to us all :)

Yay congrats! We have the same due date! I'm excited to have another bump buddie.


----------



## tx614

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies, thanks for all your thoughts and prayers! It all must have worked Cruz I am home now, and me and baby are doing fine! I had a cist on my ovary that burst and a sub bleed. They have resolved and I saw baby in scan a few min ago, I'll try and post a pic, and all is perfect! Xx

I am so happy for you Lindss!!! :happydance:


----------



## MirandaH

Hello all! I hope that everyone is doing well! I need to catch up from going out of town this past weekend. 

We went to OH's grandmother's house to see her because she was just diagnosed with cancer and to firm up all of the details for the wedding (Less than 26 days to go! :happydance: ). I was certain that we would not get through the weekend without the entire family knowing that we are expecting, between my being sick and OH's inability to contain himself. 

While we were at the party store, OH grabbed a balloon that said "It's a Boy!" and shoved it as his grandma (playfully, not mean) and yelled "It's a boy!" and she says "Oh, GOD!! I hope not!! I hope that you two never have any more than the ones you already have." We have none together, and only planned on this one, but I was just shocked stoned still in the middle of the store. Of all the people, I really thought she would be rooting for us when it came to this baby, so that was a little disappointing. OH just smiled at me and said she is like that about everything. Her husband was a little disappointed by her attitude too and wanted to know why, which she happily told us all of the reasons she felt this way. Ugh!! Not what I wanted to hear. 

We managed to make it the whole weekend, with me puking in secret without anyone finding out...until we were packing the car to leave. I had gone into the mall and bought a belly band from Motherhood and stashed the bag in the trunk without telling OH. :dohh: When OH's grandfather was helping pack the car he saw the bag and picked it up. They didn't say anything to each other and only exchanged smiles, but clearly, he knows. Now we are just waiting to see if he keeps the secret or spills the beans. So far, so good! 

Now to go catch up on everyone's news for the last couple days.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry that OH's grandma didn't give you the reaction you'd hoped for. My mom gave me a less than satisfactory response when I told her too, but she's starting to come around. Maybe when you actually tell everyone the news she'll come around. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

No one we have told have been particularly excited either. I think it'd because we.both work full time opposite shifts, we have a 4 year old boy and 2 year old girl, we have no support,and our familiied live thoudands of miles away. Its either oh but you have 2 and one of each or do you nit think your busy enough already....then as an after thought congratulations.


----------



## lady1985

My god some people are sooo INSENSITIVE! I can't believe people should be anything but happy if you want to extend you family. As long as you can love and support your children with good jobs that's what counts.

The only people I would say shouldn't have anymore are those who don't/can't work, If I couldn't afford a child there is no way I'd bring one into the world.

My family have been a little disappointing. I want to go over to the UK for a few days after the 20 weeks scan to get some clothes(hopefully will know the sex by then) my dad said no as he's going to Disney land with his step daughter the week after and doesn't want any chances of not going in case I may fall sick or some thing and prevent him from going!!

Then I told my mum I would go to see her and she's like, oh but your a bit far on it's not good for your health...so I told her to bring some things over and I will pay for her flight...she's still thinking it over....This is so upsetting for them to be like this...


----------



## MirandaH

Thank you ladies! I was a bit shocked by her reaction. I don't think that she would have been so open about her thoughts if she knew that we were really already pregnant, but I am not totally sure. She is always very negative because she worries about every little thing. Even things that are so unlikely to happen that just listening to her is mind boggling. To be clear: she is also one of the sweetest people I know, she just doesn't know how to relax about anything. 

But her husband is super excited from what I could tell. He looked at me differently, and I had no idea why until we got in the car, lol. And OH's father was putting in his grandchild request this weekend. I was so proud of OH for keeping it in and not telling him. He looked like he was about to burst, but kept it together. The only issue that I will have with his dad is gender disappointment, but I am hoping that won't be too big of a deal. His grandfather on that side only had two boys (OH's dad and OH's uncle). OH's uncle only had two girls and OH's dad only had OH, so this is the last opportunity for a boy to carry on the name. And believe me, this is the LAST opportunity because after this baby, my babymaker is closed for business. :haha:

I don't understand why people feel the need to say negative things. They are always the same people who will be tickled pink when you put that baby in their arms. It makes me want to wait to tell anyone until I am in the hospital.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thats a shame about his Gran Mirandha, but at least his Grandad is happy for you:)


----------



## broodymrs

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies, thanks for all your thoughts and prayers! It all must have worked Cruz I am home now, and me and baby are doing fine! I had a cist on my ovary that burst and a sub bleed. They have resolved and I saw baby in scan a few min ago, I'll try and post a pic, and all is perfect! Xx

Phew. I am so relieved for you. Bet you are over the moon  only one more week til 12 weeks for you too! Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't understand why people have to say anything negative either. Can't they at least pretend to be happy and excited for you during a time that is supposed to be happy and exciting for people? It's so hypocritical too because if THEY were the ones that had something to be excited about, they would expect everyone to be excited for them. I feel lucky that everyone seems to be happy about this baby on both my side and DF's side, but this is also our first baby. Will they all be as excited when we get pregnant with #2 or possibly #3 or #4 (we're not sure how many children we want yet, but we agreed on no less than two and no more than four) though?


----------



## lilbeanfolk

Murmers0110 said:


> Welcome and congrats! I'm due on the 21st I wonder if you will beat me ;)

Thanks, congrats to you too!! I will probably have another c-section,so will probably deliver a week earlier ;) we can still be bump buddies though!! Is this your first??? I have a 16 month old dd and a 19 yr old sd. How's everyone feeling??


----------



## Murmers0110

lilbeanfolk said:


> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and congrats! I'm due on the 21st I wonder if you will beat me ;)
> 
> Thanks, congrats to you too!! I will probably have another c-section,so will probably deliver a week earlier ;) we can still be bump buddies though!! Is this your first??? I have a 16 month old dd and a 19 yr old sd. How's everyone feeling??Click to expand...

yes its my first and we are very excited!


----------



## Murmers0110

ok i want one of he pumpkin babies pic. can someone tell me how to get one please!:dohh:


----------



## tx614

Murmers0110 said:


> ok i want one of he pumpkin babies pic. can someone tell me how to get one please!:dohh:

On the very first post of this thread Maze has a URL to copy and paste into your signature. :)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hi ladies,

Sorry to hear about your families not being as excited as you are about your news. My mum was the same, although she was more worried. I've had two previous third degree tears, and she said she didn't want me peeing myself for the rest of my life lol.

I also can't stand the negative comments, 'Why do you need another, when you already have a boy and a girl?' 'how will you cope with three?'. It's no ones business if they aren't happy for you. With my DS i had the same reaction, no one was really interested. But as soon as he was born, I had family visit who had never even been to my house before lol.
My friends are being supportive, so anyone who isn't happy for us can jog on. (rant over).

How are you all feeling? Anyone have any bad sickness?

I'm struggling with quite bad sickness (never had this with first two), and really sore boobs. Hoping midwife will finally call tomorrow to get an appoint.

Anyone had their first booking-in appoint yet? I can't remember what they do.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Just tried to add the October Pumpkins picture onto my signature, and it says it's been deleted :(


----------



## KalonKiki

I've also been suffering with pretty bad morning sickness, PaiytonsMummy. It used to be that I'd throw up once a day (sometimes twice) at night. These days though I'm throwing up at least three times a day, even while taking Zofran. It sucks, but it's a good sign that our babies are healthy and doing well in there. Hopefully we'll start feeling better in our second trimesters. :hugs:

I've had my first appointment. For mine I was asked a lot of questions about medical history and if I've been pregnant before (this is my first pregnancy). I was also given an ultrasound to make sure my baby was healthy and growing on schedule. From what I hear it's the longest appointment that any pregnant woman will ever have. I was also given some pamphlets and free samples and a pregnancy book. I also asked my OB a number of questions that were recommended to ask.


----------



## goddess25

Payton s mommy I had third degree tears too and its rough..


----------



## Girly922

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your families not being as excited as you are about your news. My mum was the same, although she was more worried. I've had two previous third degree tears, and she said she didn't want me peeing myself for the rest of my life lol.
> 
> I also can't stand the negative comments, 'Why do you need another, when you already have a boy and a girl?' 'how will you cope with three?'. It's no ones business if they aren't happy for you. With my DS i had the same reaction, no one was really interested. But as soon as he was born, I had family visit who had never even been to my house before lol.
> My friends are being supportive, so anyone who isn't happy for us can jog on. (rant over).
> 
> How are you all feeling? Anyone have any bad sickness?
> 
> I'm struggling with quite bad sickness (never had this with first two), and really sore boobs. Hoping midwife will finally call tomorrow to get an appoint.
> 
> Anyone had their first booking-in appoint yet? I can't remember what they do.

I had my booking in appointment on Monday. It took less than an hour actually. I think we blitzed through the questions quite well. It's just some blood and filling in loads of notes. Asking about your medical history, the daddy's medical history. Any conditions that run in the family. Anything that you cause you to be higher risk of HIV, TB, blood clots or diabetes. And lots of questions about previous pregnancies. Where you want to have baby. What scans and tests you want to have. But you get your bounty pack! :haha:


----------



## tx614

On my first apt we had the US first then I went back to see the doctor and he asked me a bunch of questions. After that they gave me a pap...not a big fan of those. After that he asked if I had any questions.I asked a few, but wasn't too sure what else to ask.

Kalonkiki, what questions did you ask? I would love to be more prepared with questions next time!!! lol


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Thanks for jogging my memory, it seems ages ago since I was last seeing a midwife.

I'm still waiting on a call from the midwife for my appointment. They don't even think about doing early scans here unless they suspect something is wrong, so I'll be waiting until 12-14 weeks. 

Kalon, I'm sorry to hear about your sickness, its horrible. I've not actually been sick this time its just nausea, which I think is worse. I'd rather just be sick and get it over with lol.

Goddess, did you have third degree tears with both? And are you worried about it happening again? 
I'm terrified it will, my doctor said its likely to as well. I hope to discuss possible ways of preventing it with midwife.


----------



## lady1985

Hi Paiyntonsmummy! :hi:

Welcome and congrats!

I have had 1st scan but I think my next appointment will be the official one with all the medical things taken, my last appointment at 7 weeks was just a scan.

Not feeling bad at all! No sickness or nausea, I wouldn't know I was pregnant if I hadn't taken a test! My tummy is starting to pop out now but prob just from being bloated and my bbs are bigger than normal. 

I'm taking progesterone supplements so I'm guessing if I was suppose to have symptoms they would have kicked in big time after a few days taking them!


----------



## Maze

Hmmm that is strange, the link is still working when I click on it on the first page. Try again?


----------



## Maze

My 12 week scan is booked next week! I am almost there ladies! I am almost out of the first trimester!


----------



## tx614

Maze said:


> My 12 week scan is booked next week! I am almost there ladies! I am almost out of the first trimester!

I hope you start to feel better once you hit the second tri!! What day is your 12 week apt? Also, what do they do at the 12 week apt? I am not sure what to expect. Mine is the 25th and I already have a countdown on my calendar!!!


----------



## Maze

tx614 said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> My 12 week scan is booked next week! I am almost there ladies! I am almost out of the first trimester!
> 
> I hope you start to feel better once you hit the second tri!! What day is your 12 week apt? Also, what do they do at the 12 week apt? I am not sure what to expect. Mine is the 25th and I already have a countdown on my calendar!!!Click to expand...

22nd... so I will be 12 weeks and 2 days. Basically they are screening for down syndrome and similar conditions, so they are measuring around the neck/head area to pick up any potential chromosomal abnormalities. Their measurements aren't always definitive, if you have a questionable measurement they then request to do a amniocentesis. (Not that common) It's all kind of a formality if you don't have a high risk for any of these conditions (family history etc.) really, I think a lot of women do it just to get that first glance at their bubba actually looking like a bubba!


----------



## lulu83

How are you feeling maze? I hear you have hyperemesis too. Hope you're feelin better!


----------



## Maze

lulu83 said:


> How are you feeling maze? I hear you have hyperemesis too. Hope you're feelin better!

Pretty awful, I was in the hospital for several days last week. I was hoping to be able to do home care but my doctor is concerned and thinks I should be probably monitored during rehydration because I have a history of blood pressure problems during pregnancy and am at some risk of having a stroke. They say that, but I try not to let it freak me out because I am aware of my limitations during pregnancy and don't push myself too far as a result.


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? I had my first u/s yesterday! H/R was 136 (does that mean boy)?

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a527/mickeyyoda/20130312_113646_zps06086fc3.jpg


----------



## lulu83

Ugh, I'm so sorry. I was hospitalized last week for the 3rd time, so they decided to put a picc line in my arm so that I can give myself IV fluids and zofran and phenergan (so I can't puke the meds up) from home. I have a home visiting nurse coming weekly to check vitals and change the dressing on my picc line. It has helped so much! I'm giving myself at least one liter of fluids a day, which has made all the difference in the world. I wish you could get the same...but it's understandable that they want to monitor you for bp etc.

Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## broodymrs

Maze said:


> My 12 week scan is booked next week! I am almost there ladies! I am almost out of the first trimester!

Yay!! Mine is next week too, on the 21st. Can't wait to get out the dreaded first tri! My MS is back with a vengeance today, yuk. How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## momof1making2

I'm so sorry you ladies are having to deal with such harsh sickness, I hope it subsides soon! Sending big :hugs: to both of you!


----------



## tx614

momof1making2 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? I had my first u/s yesterday! H/R was 136 (does that mean boy)?
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a527/mickeyyoda/20130312_113646_zps06086fc3.jpg

Cute little bean! Congrats on your apt. and glad everything went well. I am not sure about the heart beat theory, but I think if it is lower than 140/150 it is suppose to be a boy, and if it is high it is suppost to be a girl. Not sure if that is correct or not as I am not familiar with it. Mine was 140 at my 8 week so right in the middle, lol.


----------



## goddess25

Paitons mommy - I had third degree tears borderline 4th through vagina, muscle and rectum with my first baby and I was fully expecting it with my second. It turned out my son had shoulder dystocia so he basically tore me open as he came out. My second labour was fast and my daughter was out in about 3 pushes still in the amniotic sac..I had a 1st degree tear this time. My midwife gave me the option of sewing it up or leaving it..basing it on the first time she told me I probably wouldnt feel it given what happened the 1st time but she also said that she would sew it up for most other mums but she thought i would be ok. I opted to leave it and omg it was fab. I barely felt it, a bit stingy when peeing but ok. It was a totally different experience. 

Not sure what to expect this time around. First time still has left long lasting damage to my body and i am sure you know what I mean.

If it has happened to you twice, have they not offered you a C section?

Maze - yay to having your 12 weeks scan. I have my NT scan at just over 13 weeks so looking forward to that. When did your HG stop last time?

Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Junebugs

Very cute!!!!

I dont think the HB theory (if it is even true) kicks in until after 12 weeks when it starts to stabilize. Right now its going to keep rising then it will drop down and stabilize . 

I wish it was true thou... i would like to have a girl and i just had my ultrasound on Monday and it was 144


----------



## goddess25

The HB theory was wrong for me both times ;)


----------



## Junebugs

This is going to be a long 9 months for me.... i am already analyzing every little thing to figure out if its a boy or a girl LOL


----------



## goddess25

Are you going to find out or stay on team yellow?


----------



## Junebugs

goddess25 said:


> Are you going to find out or stay on team yellow?

I am hoping to stay team yellow... i will really try, but i am already going crazy! Did you find out with your 2?


----------



## Maze

I am determined to stay team yellow, so far it has made me less looking for signs than I normally am. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Maze

goddess25 said:


> Paitons mommy - I had third degree tears borderline 4th through vagina, muscle and rectum with my first baby and I was fully expecting it with my second. It turned out my son had shoulder dystocia so he basically tore me open as he came out. My second labour was fast and my daughter was out in about 3 pushes still in the amniotic sac..I had a 1st degree tear this time. My midwife gave me the option of sewing it up or leaving it..basing it on the first time she told me I probably wouldnt feel it given what happened the 1st time but she also said that she would sew it up for most other mums but she thought i would be ok. I opted to leave it and omg it was fab. I barely felt it, a bit stingy when peeing but ok. It was a totally different experience.
> 
> Not sure what to expect this time around. First time still has left long lasting damage to my body and i am sure you know what I mean.
> 
> If it has happened to you twice, have they not offered you a C section?
> 
> Maze - yay to having your 12 weeks scan. I have my NT scan at just over 13 weeks so looking forward to that. When did your HG stop last time?
> 
> Happy Wednesday.


My HG didn't stop till after delivery last time. :cry:


----------



## momof1making2

I really want a girl but will be happy either way. Does anyone have that maternal instinct of the sex of the baby? My instinct screams boy.

I give you girls props for staying team yellow, I know I couldn't do it but I bet it will be an amazing surprise and worth the wait once you give birth!


----------



## goddess25

I did stay on team yellow both times..I figure you dont get many big surprises in life. I was totally wrong both times in what gender i thought i was having. I will be staying on team yellow again this time.

Maze - I hope its shorter this time as that would really suck. Its so much harder when you have children now too.


----------



## MirandaH

Just got back from my first appointment (finally) and I got to see our little pumpkin on a handheld ultrasound. Not exactly the clearest thing I have ever seen, but I saw a heartbeat and at this point that is all that matters. I think that it just finally hit me that there is a little person in there. 

I was really hoping that the MS was starting to pass and I would be able to keep up better, as I have eaten the last two days and kept everything down, but this morning required fasting homocysteine level testing, and once my belly got empty, I seem to no longer be able to put anything in it again. :dohh: They couldn't confirm my due date with that tiny little ultrasound, but they have scheduled my real scan for the 3rd of April, along with genectic testing and a regular OB appointment. We were supposed to leave for SC for our wedding on the night of the 2nd, so the option was to leave late or wait until my birthday for the appointment on April 17. But that would push me past some of the genetic testing times, so we are leaving late, obviously. I will be so happy when all of this testing is over and I can relax knowing that everything is okay. 

I hope everyone is doing okay! Happy to see good news from those who have posted it and such cute little scans!


----------



## lady1985

Yey Maze nearly there! :thumbup:

Another question girls....I would like to find out the sex of my baby at either 18-20 weeks, not sure exactly we will know..:shrug: but then after I would like to g to the UK and visit my mum to do some shopping, it's only a 3 hour flight..would you fly? Or is it a bad idea? My mum thinks I'll be too far :dohh:


----------



## MirandaH

lady1985 said:


> Yey Maze nearly there! :thumbup:
> 
> Another question girls....I would like to find out the sex of my baby at either 18-20 weeks, not sure exactly we will know..:shrug: but then after I would like to g to the UK and visit my mum to do some shopping, it's only a 3 hour flight..would you fly? Or is it a bad idea? My mum thinks I'll be too far :dohh:

We just went over our travel plans with my doctor and she said that even with my being high risk, I could fly until around 30 weeks. We are playing things by ear and you might want to talk to your doctor, but if you aren't high risk, I don't see any medical reason you couldn't...but I am WAY NOT a doctor. At that point, I think it would just depend on your comfort level. Maybe get up once an hour to go to the potty.


----------



## tx614

I had a similar question about flying. My MIL and FIL and about to book a trip to Alaska for early August. We live in Texas so it is a pretty long flight. I am due OCT 6 so I will be about 32 weeks or so. Should we not go? We haven't told them we are preggers yet, but I would hate for them to pay for the flight and then us back out after. I have no idea when it is safe to fly and when it isn't. Has anyone flew at around 30 weeks?


----------



## MirandaH

tx614 said:


> I had a similar question about flying. My MIL and FIL and about to book a trip to Alaska for early August. We live in Texas so it is a pretty long flight. I am due OCT 6 so I will be about 32 weeks or so. Should we not go? We haven't told them we are preggers yet, but I would hate for them to pay for the flight and then us back out after. I have no idea when it is safe to fly and when it isn't. Has anyone flew at around 30 weeks?

I would ask my doctor about that for sure. How long are you planning on staying? I would imagine a flight that late in the game that is that long would be super uncomfortable, but if the doctor says that it is okay, are you willing to go through that for the trip? Seems like an amazing opportunity. I would be so torn. Any chance that they could make it sooner, or after the baby arrives? I would love to go to Alaska, and would be sad to miss it and would probably attempt the trip just out of sheer want to go if my doctor says that it is safe, but I would also have to win the lottery in order to go. If you can afford to go later, I might do that.


----------



## Murmers0110

Ok I'm putting in my 2 cents for today. Y'all have moved fast this morning! 

I love the idea of team yellow but there is no way I could do it. Maye for my 3rd child after I already have one of each. I desperately want a girl! Im telling myself I'm having a boy though at times and I think that's just me trying to set myself up for it just in case. That way I'll be totally stoked if its a girl and if it a boy I will be all " I figured". Total gender dissapointment. I know that's horrible to say.

On the topic of ms, I've totally ha it since week 5. I'm learning how to cope with it and manage it better though. It seems to be stronger when I need to eat. I have to eat small and often. Like every 2 hour or so. That being said I'm still loosing weight. I've list this entire time. My dr isn't concerned though at all. She said I'll catch up and not to worry. Fine by me :) 

As fr as flying or tracking my dr has told me not to go further than 2 hours away at some week during September . I didn't pay attention to the exact on because all my travel plans are goin to be done by then.


----------



## MirandaH

Murmers0110 said:


> Ok I'm putting in my 2 cents for today. Y'all have moved fast this morning!
> 
> I love the idea of team yellow but there is no way I could do it. Maye for my 3rd child after I already have one of each. I desperately want a girl! Im telling myself I'm having a boy though at times and I think that's just me trying to set myself up for it just in case. That way I'll be totally stoked if its a girl and if it a boy I will be all " I figured". Total gender dissapointment. I know that's horrible to say.
> 
> On the topic of ms, I've totally ha it since week 5. I'm learning how to cope with it and manage it better though. It seems to be stronger when I need to eat. I have to eat small and often. Like every 2 hour or so. That being said I'm still loosing weight. I've list this entire time. My dr isn't concerned though at all. She said I'll catch up and not to worry. Fine by me :)
> 
> As fr as flying or tracking my dr has told me not to go further than 2 hours away at some week during September . I didn't pay attention to the exact on because all my travel plans are goin to be done by then.

I was doing really good with coping and managing the MS. Eating small and often is the way to go for me as well. I had started setting an alarm and eating, even if it was just a little bit, every 3 hours or so and everything was much better. But last night I had to fast for 12 hours and then it ended up being a total of 14 before they ever took my blood and then another hour before I could get to food. Now I am back to square one and can't even keep water down. I think a part of it is that taking all that blood on an empty stomach made me dizzy, too. I just don't know. I am so over the MS I don't know what to do.


----------



## MirandaPanda

Murmers0110 said:


> Ok I'm putting in my 2 cents for today. Y'all have moved fast this morning!
> 
> I love the idea of team yellow but there is no way I could do it. Maye for my 3rd child after I already have one of each. I desperately want a girl! Im telling myself I'm having a boy though at times and I think that's just me trying to set myself up for it just in case. That way I'll be totally stoked if its a girl and if it a boy I will be all " I figured". Total gender dissapointment. I know that's horrible to say.
> 
> On the topic of ms, I've totally ha it since week 5. I'm learning how to cope with it and manage it better though. It seems to be stronger when I need to eat. I have to eat small and often. Like every 2 hour or so. That being said I'm still loosing weight. I've list this entire time. My dr isn't concerned though at all. She said I'll catch up and not to worry. Fine by me :)
> 
> As fr as flying or tracking my dr has told me not to go further than 2 hours away at some week during September . I didn't pay attention to the exact on because all my travel plans are goin to be done by then.

i am definitely doing team yellow. this is my 3rd and i have one of each, so it really doesn't matter what i have! as for ms, i've stopped vomiting, but i still have that all the time queasy feeling, and a LOT of food aversions. 

I flew with my last pregnancy when i was 30 weeks! :)


----------



## Lindss

momof1making2 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? I had my first u/s yesterday! H/R was 136 (does that mean boy)?
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a527/mickeyyoda/20130312_113646_zps06086fc3.jpg

Beautiful Lil bean!! U don't know for sure, but did hear that boys have faster hearts! When I had my scan on Monday they said my beans heart was 172 beats per min....crazy fast !


----------



## Junebugs

momof1making2 said:


> I really want a girl but will be happy either way. Does anyone have that maternal instinct of the sex of the baby? My instinct screams boy.
> 
> I give you girls props for staying team yellow, I know I couldn't do it but I bet it will be an amazing surprise and worth the wait once you give birth!

 I have felt like i was having a girl from the beginning but then when i went to the ultrasound i thought boy. I felt the same though with my last (i thought i was having a boy but then i went to the 8 and 12 week ultrasound and thought girl). So i am hoping that it will be a girl but i would honestly be more then happy with a boy. I love the idea of having to brothers so close in age.



MirandaH said:


> Just got back from my first appointment (finally) and I got to see our little pumpkin on a handheld ultrasound. Not exactly the clearest thing I have ever seen, but I saw a heartbeat and at this point that is all that matters. I think that it just finally hit me that there is a little person in there.
> 
> I was really hoping that the MS was starting to pass and I would be able to keep up better, as I have eaten the last two days and kept everything down, but this morning required fasting homocysteine level testing, and once my belly got empty, I seem to no longer be able to put anything in it again. :dohh: They couldn't confirm my due date with that tiny little ultrasound, but they have scheduled my real scan for the 3rd of April, along with genectic testing and a regular OB appointment. We were supposed to leave for SC for our wedding on the night of the 2nd, so the option was to leave late or wait until my birthday for the appointment on April 17. But that would push me past some of the genetic testing times, so we are leaving late, obviously. I will be so happy when all of this testing is over and I can relax knowing that everything is okay.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing okay! Happy to see good news from those who have posted it and such cute little scans!

Yay! I am glad tou got to see your little bean!!!

As for MS i have been feeling soooo nauseous this time around. Today is the first day in a while i have been feeling ok. I am one that HATES vomiting so i will do anything in my power not to.... I am sure if i let myself i could have vomited many times already . I dont remember feeling like this last time ALL DAY long but i might have .....


----------



## KalonKiki

Wow, busy morning in this thread today! ;)

Congrats on the healthy scan, Momof1making2! :happydance:

I think that the only time I could ever seriously be team yellow is if I already had one of each and was on my third child. I'm not a fan of surprises and with this pregnancy and my next I will definitely have to find out the gender. I'd be happy with either gender this time around seeing as this is our first baby and either gender would be new and welcome to us, but my instincts are screaming that this pumpkin is a little girl.

For those having their first OB appointment or simply want a list of good questions to ask their OB during their next appointment, this is the list that I used:
https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregna...ecklist-first-prenatal-checkup-questions.aspx
I also asked if there were any other pregnancy books that she recommended besides What to Expect When You're Expecting and which lines of work were best for pregnant moms. If there are any other questions that aren't on that list that pertain to you that you can think of, be sure to write them down so that you don't forget them.

For those worried about flying: I think that it is most recommended to travel between Week 18 and Week 24, but you can still safely travel as late as Week 27. Travel after 27 weeks is generally not recommended. A lot of physicians will say that it's okay to travel as late as 36 weeks, but I wouldn't take my chances past Week 30. A lot of cruises and airlines will also have their own policies on how late a woman can be in her pregnancy and still be able to travel with them.

Also, is anyone considering decoy names for people that really want to know the baby's name, but you don't want anyone to know until the baby is born (for instance, if you really like the names you have picked out and don't want to hear how much some people hate them or what they think you should name the baby)? I didn't use decoy names, but it sounds like a fun idea and I'd love to hear any crazy names any of you come up with. :haha:


----------



## lady1985

I would love to say team yellow but I'm very team pink, both me and Dh. Dh has a son already he's nearly 10. My instinct tells me pink, but maybe just hopeful thinking lol.

I think I will book to go to the UK I'd like a break before baby butterfly comes along. I don't wanna go before 20 weeks purely for shopping reasons : )


----------



## broodymrs

We will def find out the sex of our baby. My maternal instinct says boy, i really don't mind which we get. 

My ms had got better but returned today with a vengance. Been so ill.

You can fly quite late on in your pregnancy, after 27 weeks you need a fit to fly note from your dr. Personally though i wouldn't fly after 24 weeks as if baby is born after 24 weeks it would have a good chance of survival so i'd want to be in a position to get good medical care quickly.


----------



## girlnboots

We're definitely finding out the sex. My OH would prefer a boy, but I don't care either way. Instinct says girl, has from the start.

I LOVE the idea of decoy names. No one likes our one and only name we've decided on for a girl. We've decided on Marin, and call her Mare for short. Still no agreement on a boy's name. Noah vs Xavier, and both of us hate the other's name. For now, we call our baby Cuppie, short for cupcake, and maybe it'll stick til it's born.

Still barely any symptoms here, especially today. But I just did get new bras and shoes, so I think that's helping with the back pain today. Its no wonder people haven't started noticing the bloat yet. I look like I've gained 20 pounds in 3 weeks, and its all in my bbs and gut.

I have an idea! How about us ladies with no symptoms or ms help take the ms and HG off the other ladies? Seems unfair that we aren't all equally sick. I'd like to feel properly pregnant for once.


----------



## momof1making2

Murmers0110 said:


> Ok I'm putting in my 2 cents for today. Y'all have moved fast this morning!
> 
> I love the idea of team yellow but there is no way I could do it. Maye for my 3rd child after I already have one of each. I desperately want a girl! Im telling myself I'm having a boy though at times and I think that's just me trying to set myself up for it just in case. That way I'll be totally stoked if its a girl and if it a boy I will be all " I figured". Total gender dissapointment. I know that's horrible to say.
> 
> On the topic of ms, I've totally ha it since week 5. I'm learning how to cope with it and manage it better though. It seems to be stronger when I need to eat. I have to eat small and often. Like every 2 hour or so. That being said I'm still loosing weight. I've list this entire time. My dr isn't concerned though at all. She said I'll catch up and not to worry. Fine by me :)
> 
> As fr as flying or tracking my dr has told me not to go further than 2 hours away at some week during September . I didn't pay attention to the exact on because all my travel plans are goin to be done by then.

I FEEL THE SAME WAY! I want a girl so bad but I know it's a boy (I just feel it) and I'm setting myself up for that so that I don't get disappointed. I mean it sounds awful and I would still love a baby boy but I really want a girl next and then a boy :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Take it, you can have it all! :haha:
Being :sick: all the time sucks. I'd rather be one of the lucky ones that's almost never sick. I know it's supposed to be a "good" sign, but I'm miserable and I can't eat anything. Surely not being able to eat properly can not possibly be a good thing for the baby.


----------



## SisterRose

We'll be finding out the gender. I think we'll have another little girl. :pink:

I think it'd be fun, if Maze doesn't mind if we all had a guess and said if we think we're team pink or blue, and then put either :pink: or :blue: next to our names on the front page. Then when we find out what we're having or when we give birth we can update it and see if we were right!


----------



## broodymrs

Good plan sister rose. I am putting my money on boy xx


----------



## momof1making2

SisterRose said:


> We'll be finding out the gender. I think we'll have another little girl. :pink:
> 
> I think it'd be fun, if Maze doesn't mind if we all had a guess and said if we think we're team pink or blue, and then put either :pink: or :blue: next to our names on the front page. Then when we find out what we're having or when we give birth we can update it and see if we were right!


Yes YES YES! WHAT A GREAT IDEA! CAN WE DO THAT?


----------



## momof1making2

I think boy for me


----------



## Murmers0110

Great idea. I'm not going to officially guess yet though.


----------



## momof1making2

SisterRose said:


> We'll be finding out the gender. I think we'll have another little girl. :pink:
> 
> I think it'd be fun, if Maze doesn't mind if we all had a guess and said if we think we're team pink or blue, and then put either :pink: or :blue: next to our names on the front page. Then when we find out what we're having or when we give birth we can update it and see if we were right!


Yes YES YES! WHAT A GREAT IDEA! CAN WE DO THAT?


----------



## momof1making2

sorry for the double post, stupid phone!


----------



## Junebugs

SisterRose said:


> We'll be finding out the gender. I think we'll have another little girl. :pink:
> 
> I think it'd be fun, if Maze doesn't mind if we all had a guess and said if we think we're team pink or blue, and then put either :pink: or :blue: next to our names on the front page. Then when we find out what we're having or when we give birth we can update it and see if we were right!

I was just thinking we should do that then i saw your post!!!! Good idea!!!!!! 
I say :pink:


----------



## KalonKiki

Great idea, Mama Penguin!

I'm guessing :pink:. It'll be exciting to find out how accurate the mother's instinct can really be. :D


----------



## tx614

That is a great idea! As much as I was hoping for a boy first (it was nice having older brothers to look out for me!!!) I am getting all pink vibes, so I am going to say girl.

Thank you all for the info on flying!! I think I am going to sit the Alaska trip out as I don't want to have my baby out in the middle of no where without my doctor!! I will be sad to miss it, but maybe they will go next year and our LO can come too! :happydance: The hard part is going to be thinking of an excuse of why I can't go as we have not told them we are pregnant yet. Any ideas??

As far as team yellow goes, I couldn't do it for my first!! I have a friend who is due next week with her first who is team yellow. They had her parents come with them to the gender scan and her parents know the gender. Then her parents decorated the babies whole nursery and locked the door. When they have their baby their nursery will be opened! I think that is a cute idea, but I still couldn't wait! Plus I don't think my mom could keep it from me. :haha:


----------



## Murmers0110

Cute idea but I totally wanna decorate my nursery!


----------



## tx614

Murmers0110 said:


> Cute idea but I totally wanna decorate my nursery!

I know me too!! I could never give that up!! Especially since my mom doesn't have exactly up-to-date tastes to put it nicely :haha:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I'm really wanting to stay team yellow too, with already having one of each. OH wants to know though.
So, I got my appointment date today, they have booked me in for next Wednesday :)

Goddess, i'm hoping to talk to midwife about C-Section options, they did say it was an option with my son. But i just don't know, it would feel as though i was cheating, and the thought of surgery terrifies me. Maybe if there is something that would lower the risk of tearing again. I'll have to discuss with her see what she has to say.

Nausea hasn't been too bad today, been eating light and drinking lots of water. Hope it only last until 12 weeks though, dying for a bacon butty, but the smell of grease sets me off lol.


----------



## KalonKiki

That is a cute idea with the nursery, but I'm dying to know the gender too much and I want to be able to decorate the nursery myself. My parents are too far away to really decorate it for me anyway and I don't feel right about my parents or DF's parents decorating our baby's nursery. DF has just kind of excepted that I'm pretty much going to do what I want to with the nursery and there isn't really anything that he can do to stop me, but I'm still open to his opinions and I don't want to do anything that I know he's absolutely going to hate. It just might not be something that he absolutely loves either. :haha:

You have plenty of time to figure out what's best for you and your baby this time around, PaiytonsMummy. Explore your options, you don't have to make a decision right away. See if there is anything you can do to prevent the tears this time around and if there isn't really anything that can be done to prevent it then look into the risks and factors associated with C-sections to see if that's the route that you would be more comfortable going with. It's ultimately your decision what you do and you'll find the right answer soon enough. :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

We're completely team yellow. I want the surprise once we've had baby. I'm not actually swaying one way or another at the moment. Last time I really thought it was a girl but never got the chance to find out. 

Ms is definitely here. I'm another one who hates throwing up. It's got to get really bad before I'll allow myself to throw up. Silly I know as I'd probably feel better if I was sick. There's only been a few occasions where I've actually been sick so far and they were when I was driving. Not sure how much it helped then as I had to get back in the car and carry on driving. Lol.


----------



## KalonKiki

Oddly enough I've felt less sick while driving. Maybe it's because it distracts me from the fact that I'm feeling queasy? I'm a very careful driver because I live in a city with busy roads and people don't know what a turn signal is around here, so when I drive all of my attention is on the road and my surroundings. I've felt the most sick when I get up and walk. :shrug:


----------



## Girly922

I drive for work so I know the roads in my sleep. But I don't think it helps where I live. I live in a village so there are a lot of uneven back roads. All those bumps churn my stomach. I'm a lot worse if I'm a passenger though! I also get a lot of sickness when I lay down so going to bed is hell at the moment. Not quite sure if there's any way to ease that. :shrug:


----------



## KalonKiki

That's understandable. My DF's car is terrible about bumps and I always feel sick when I ride with him in his car. The suspension in mine is a lot better, and my car is nearly twice as old as his. I usually feel best when I'm laying down in bed. It's like my stomach shuts off for the night and doesn't turn back on until I get up in the morning.


----------



## tx614

I feel best at night too! I get tired so early still. I am hoping the energy kicks in when going to the second tri. Does anyone sleep on their stomach now? Is that okay to do? I did last night and finally slept good. However when I woke up my poor boobs hurt SO bad from being squished all night! I try to sleep on my sides, but my hips start to hurt.


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm so over this ms shit




That is all.....


----------



## KalonKiki

I tend to sleep on my sides, but I twist to sleep partially on my stomach (I like having one leg bent out in a triangle). It should be okay to sleep on your stomach for now, my OB said that you can sleep any way you want to at this point in the pregnancy. I can't remember when the cutoff is though. After the cutoff it's recommended that you sleep on your left side, but you can still sleep on your right side. Your back is supposed to be the worst to sleep on.


----------



## KalonKiki

Murmers0110 said:


> I'm so over this ms shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.....

I'm right there with you, Mama. We'll be done with it soon though, the second tri is right around the corner. Hang in there honey, relief has to come eventually. :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

KalonKiki said:


> I tend to sleep on my sides, but I twist to sleep partially on my stomach (I like having one leg bent out in a triangle). It should be okay to sleep on your stomach for now, my OB said that you can sleep any way you want to at this point in the pregnancy. I can't remember when the cutoff is though. After the cutoff it's recommended that you sleep on your left side, but you can still sleep on your right side. Your back is supposed to be the worst to sleep on.

Oh dont worry hun, your body will let you know when the cut off point is!!! LOL .... it would wake me up if i rolled onto my belly (i found it was around 18 weeks it did not feel comfortable anymore)


----------



## CIM

I would like to be added to October 3.


----------



## CIM

Hello everyone, 
I am new here. Due October 3, 2013. Fourth pregnancy, three previous pregnancies ended in second trimester miscarriages. Currently taking 200 mg progesterone shots and 5000 units HCG twice weekly. At week seven did 10 days IV CLINDAMYCIN and 14 days of Zithromycin. I get labs and U/S every 2 weeks. My MD is a Napro doc, first with this pregnancy, they are very preemptive with TX, which I love. I am an travel RN, but I am currently on self imposed leave for the next nine months.

FYI: With all my second trimester miscarriages, don't bother with the ER, demand to your OB, that you are going to the OB floor for treatment. Don't waste valuable time in the ER, they don't specialize in gynecologic conditions, they have a set algorithms they go by for treatment, which are ineffective, as they don't consider threatened miscarriage an emergency. You waste time in the ER, when you can get TX, that can save your pregnancy. Take it from someone who knows.


----------



## Girly922

Welcome CIM! 

I can't sleep on my front now. I get uncomfortable on my tummy and my boobs kill. Which is a pain because it used to be the only way I could get comfy. Lol. Can't sleep on my back either so it really is just sides. 

As for ms, I didn't even manage to finish brushing my teeth this morning before throwing up in the sink. It was disgusting and so far I don't feel any better for it. I now just have a worse taste in my mouth. Lol. I know I shouldn't complain. There are a lot of ladies here with a lot worse, I just wish there was a time I don't feel sick.


----------



## CIM

I have extraordinary smelling ability, which is totally gross when you smell people's breath from 4 feet away. Boobs are killers, some homicidal thoughts (j/k) due to hormone supps. Crazy sex dreams, and some strange vivid dreams. No nausea, which makes me think its a girl. My first two pregnancies, I also had no nausea. But my third with a boy(lost twin at 9 weeks), some nausea. Lots of gas, no constipation, probably due to antibiotic therapy. I will be team yellow, not buying any baby stuff, until baby pops out.

FYI: If you have major nausea, try a magnesium supplement. Some swear by it.


----------



## lady1985

girlnboots said:


> We're definitely finding out the sex. My OH would prefer a boy, but I don't care either way. Instinct says girl, has from the start.
> 
> I LOVE the idea of decoy names. No one likes our one and only name we've decided on for a girl. We've decided on Marin, and call her Mare for short. Still no agreement on a boy's name. Noah vs Xavier, and both of us hate the other's name. For now, we call our baby Cuppie, short for cupcake, and maybe it'll stick til it's born.
> 
> Still barely any symptoms here, especially today. But I just did get new bras and shoes, so I think that's helping with the back pain today. Its no wonder people haven't started noticing the bloat yet. I look like I've gained 20 pounds in 3 weeks, and its all in my bbs and gut.
> 
> I have an idea! How about us ladies with no symptoms or ms help take the ms and HG off the other ladies? Seems unfair that we aren't all equally sick. I'd like to feel properly pregnant for once.

Hey! I'm still the same as you no sickness just bloated and really need to buy some bras this weekend, I think I look pregnant but just don't feel it!:dohh:
Funny though I seem to have lost weight on my hips, legs and bum, well...everywhere but my tummy is getting bigger lol Must be cause i'm eating super healthy, but weird cause i'm eating loads in work compared to the 'pack of crackers' I usually just have!

AND yes..any ladies want to off load so MS symptoms I happy to take some :thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

Paitons mommy - I did a lot of perianal massage 2nd time around and I mean a tonne..not sure if that is what helped me as my daughter was presenting the same way although i did manage to turn her in labour with different positions etc.

I am guessing team :blue:


----------



## MirandaH

OH, who is always amazing about everything, told me today that he is tired of seeing me drag around, miserable. He wants me to go to the gym at least 3 days a week and "walk or something." He thinks this will help me and give me more energy. I don't think he gets it. I can't eat and when I do I lose at least half, but usually all of what I managed to choke down in the first place. I can't even drag myself off the couch to clean and have trouble making it to the bathroom to puke and he thinks I am going to find the energy to get to a gym? I don't know how to make him see that I am having a really hard time with all of the puking and it is draining me. He works very long hours and is exhausted when he gets home and I am trying not to be such a downer all the time, but I am so sick. I would like to see how long he lasts on one meal a day that he loses anyway. Ugh!


----------



## KalonKiki

I feel like my DF is the same way, Miranda. I've been so sick all the time and I feel miserable. He complains about having to work and do everything around the house all the time, but I can't set foot into the kitchen to do dishes without rushing to the bathroom because of the smell. I also think that this kid is going to be more like DF than me because I can't keep dairy products down at all. I LOVE dairy products and used to eat the all the time. DF is slightly lactose intolerant though. :wacko:


----------



## MirandaH

KalonKiki said:


> I feel like my DF is the same way, Miranda. I've been so sick all the time and I feel miserable. He complains about having to work and do everything around the house all the time, but I can't set foot into the kitchen to do dishes without rushing to the bathroom because of the smell. I also think that this kid is going to be more like DF than me because I can't keep dairy products down at all. I LOVE dairy products and used to eat the all the time. DF is slightly lactose intolerant though. :wacko:

Oddly enough, I am able to keep down dairy products and normally I don't eat/drink many. I like cheese, but I do not do milk at all. And when I say I am keeping down dairy products, I only really mean Oreo McFlurries from McDonalds. But I can't stand the smell of McDonalds to go get one. And I don't want to eat too many of them because they are not healthy. I have no idea why I can keep them down in the first place. 

And I am still working, almost full time. I just don't have any energy left for anything else. I sit here and feel good one minute and the next a wave of exhaustion flows over me (it actually feels like that) and that is it, I can't move from wherever I am when it hits. I just took a nap for more than 3 hours and I am dreading the thought of leaving for work in 15 minutes. When it happens there I just have to suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## KalonKiki

Ugh, I'm sorry that you have to work feeling like that. Right now I'm not working, but I'm trying to get my Medical Billing and Coding certificate so that I can work from home. It hasn't been easy to concentrate on my studies at all though. I've found that eating a favorite hard candy can curb nausea, at least for me. Maybe you should keep your favorite hard candy with you while you're at work if you can? Do you have a desk job?


----------



## Junebugs

Oh i hate this...... i feel like i can get nothing done because i feel so sick i dont want to move. My poor son, i keep wanting to bring him to the play place but i never have enough energy to...


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

ARRGGG!! I am so angry today, for no reason what so ever. I've had to slightly distance myself from the kids because i don't want to blow up in front of them. Poor OH got lots of grief this morning, i really need to try and de-stress. Breath.

On a nicer note, nausea has been Okay today, thank god.

Hope you all had a nice day x


----------



## MirandaH

KalonKiki said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry that you have to work feeling like that. Right now I'm not working, but I'm trying to get my Medical Billing and Coding certificate so that I can work from home. It hasn't been easy to concentrate on my studies at all though. I've found that eating a favorite hard candy can curb nausea, at least for me. Maybe you should keep your favorite hard candy with you while you're at work if you can? Do you have a desk job?

I am a legal studies major but I had to take a semester off. I think I am actually going to take two, because if I don't, then I will be in midterms when the baby is born. There is no way that I could keep up with school right now. I would fall slam asleep every time I opened a book. 

My job is the front desk at a sleezy motel in a bad part of town. For the most part, I just sit behind the desk and sometimes I have to do laundry. OH actually comes up here every time I have to move a fridge so I don't have to lift it. 

It's funny you mention the hard candy. I just bought some on my way in and I am sucking on a piece now. So far so good. Hopefully it allows me to eat something tonight and keep it down.


----------



## MirandaH

Junebugs said:


> Oh i hate this...... i feel like i can get nothing done because i feel so sick i dont want to move. My poor son, i keep wanting to bring him to the play place but i never have enough energy to...

I hope that you get to feeling better soon. I know very well exactly how you are feeling and it is terrible. I really wish that things were easier for all of us, but hopefully they will be getting much better in the next couple weeks. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

PaiytonsMummy said:


> ARRGGG!! I am so angry today, for no reason what so ever. I've had to slightly distance myself from the kids because i don't want to blow up in front of them. Poor OH got lots of grief this morning, i really need to try and de-stress. Breath.
> 
> On a nicer note, nausea has been Okay today, thank god.
> 
> Hope you all had a nice day x

Oh yes I know that feeling. I have had it for weeks. Everything makes me mad.

Our DH just cannot understand how bad we feel. My DH was sick last week with the flu and vomiting and he wasnt eating. I had a go at him saying you need to eat, pull yourself together. He was like I cant i am going to puke...so I answered yes that is how I have been feeling for a month.


----------



## KalonKiki

I totally understand the feeling like you can't get anything done. My mom has really been bugging me to get on my studies, but I just can't bring myself to finish a chapter and take a test. I've also been pretty angry. The cats drive me nuts, DF drives me nuts, everything drives me nuts.

I hope that the hard candy helps, Miranda. I've been sucking on Werther's Originals (my favorite) since yesterday and I've felt so much better. I've still been throwing up, but I haven't felt quite so nauseous all the time.


----------



## Girly922

I've found that hard boiled sweets help too providing its not too early in the day. I've always got a bag of barley sweets near me at the moment! Lol.


----------



## CIM

TMI Alert

Is anyone else getting the vagina shocks or spasms? I am getting them every now and then. They are really low, supposedly they are from the uterus growing. My OB is not worried about them. Just freak me out when I feel a shock really low in my lady bits. LOL. Just wondering.


----------



## girlnboots

I've been getting those and uhhhh....rear spasms.... not sure how to put that politely.

I also sneezed while driving yesterday and it felt like I popped an ovary. Good lord, was it painful!


----------



## KalonKiki

I've been having spasms in my right inner thigh, but that's about it. I can't really remember if I've felt any in my lady bits.


----------



## MirandaH

Sometimes I can feel....something. I don't have a clue what it is, but it is obviously something going on with my cervix. The doctor said it is perfectly normal, no matter how weird it feels. Sometimes it even hurts a little, but it is not unbearable. 

Speaking of, I am absolutely terrified about my appointment on the 3rd. We have three appointments in the same day. One regular OB, one for ultrasound and one for CVS. I wasn't going to do it, but between my age and OH having had a little boy with Edwards years ago when he was with his ex, I feel like we should really do that or amnio. Then we can relax and at the very least, be prepared for what is to come if it is not good news. Does anyone know anything about CVS. Is it going to hurt? I know the risks to the baby are only .5 - 1%, according to the paperwork they gave me, but it is still really scary. Have any of you ever had it done?


----------



## KalonKiki

This is my first pregnancy, so I've never had a CVS. I don't plan to get one either because I am still in my early 20's and I have a very low risk pregnancy and there are no known defects on my side or DF's. A CVS is the better option than an amnio from what I hear. Apparently an amnio poses a higher risk to the baby than a CVS does. I think that a CVS should be fine, and it might be a wise decision in your case. If you're worried about your age or Edward's on your OH's side then a CVS is certainly not a bad idea. If nothing else it will give you the peace of mind that you need and deserve. I'll be hoping for good news and a successful CVS for you. :hugs:


----------



## MirandaH

KalonKiki said:


> This is my first pregnancy, so I've never had a CVS. I don't plan to get one either because I am still in my early 20's and I have a very low risk pregnancy and there are no known defects on my side or DF's. A CVS is the better option than an amnio from what I hear. Apparently an amnio poses a higher risk to the baby than a CVS does. I think that a CVS should be fine, and it might be a wise decision in your case. If you're worried about your age or Edward's on your OH's side then a CVS is certainly not a bad idea. If nothing else it will give you the peace of mind that you need and deserve. I'll be hoping for good news and a successful CVS for you. :hugs:

I am actually more worried about the Edwards on OH's side. He was only 20 when his son died. And they are also concerned that my father had a baby that died of Spina bifida. I have no idea if this test will let me know anything about that. I have MTHFR and don't process folates properly, but have been taking tons of folic acid since before we got pregnant. I have had three healthy children and I suppose I should be worried about my age, but the things that have already happened are what is worrying me and the test itself is really scary. I figure the CVS is best as well, and sooner. I am also (selfishly, I know) wondering how this is going to impact our wedding, which we have been planning for months and months. It is 3 days later. 

Thank you!! I just hope we are doing the right thing. :hugs:


----------



## Jaymelynn

MirandaH said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> This is my first pregnancy, so I've never had a CVS. I don't plan to get one either because I am still in my early 20's and I have a very low risk pregnancy and there are no known defects on my side or DF's. A CVS is the better option than an amnio from what I hear. Apparently an amnio poses a higher risk to the baby than a CVS does. I think that a CVS should be fine, and it might be a wise decision in your case. If you're worried about your age or Edward's on your OH's side then a CVS is certainly not a bad idea. If nothing else it will give you the peace of mind that you need and deserve. I'll be hoping for good news and a successful CVS for you. :hugs:
> 
> I am actually more worried about the Edwards on OH's side. He was only 20 when his son died. And they are also concerned that my father had a baby that died of Spina bifida. I have no idea if this test will let me know anything about that. I have MTHFR and don't process folates properly, but have been taking tons of folic acid since before we got pregnant. I have had three healthy children and I suppose I should be worried about my age, but the things that have already happened are what is worrying me and the test itself is really scary. I figure the CVS is best as well, and sooner. I am also (selfishly, I know) wondering how this is going to impact our wedding, which we have been planning for months and months. It is 3 days later.
> 
> Thank you!! I just hope we are doing the right thing. :hugs:Click to expand...

Did you doctor offer you a Nuchal translucency scan? It is a non-invasive blood test and ultrasound that looks for chromosomal abnormalities. My doctor recommends having one. If those results come out as a high risk for chromosomal issues she recommends a CVS or amnio. I am also a high risk patient, I know how scary it is. Good luck!


----------



## MirandaH

Jaymelynn said:


> MirandaH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> This is my first pregnancy, so I've never had a CVS. I don't plan to get one either because I am still in my early 20's and I have a very low risk pregnancy and there are no known defects on my side or DF's. A CVS is the better option than an amnio from what I hear. Apparently an amnio poses a higher risk to the baby than a CVS does. I think that a CVS should be fine, and it might be a wise decision in your case. If you're worried about your age or Edward's on your OH's side then a CVS is certainly not a bad idea. If nothing else it will give you the peace of mind that you need and deserve. I'll be hoping for good news and a successful CVS for you. :hugs:
> 
> I am actually more worried about the Edwards on OH's side. He was only 20 when his son died. And they are also concerned that my father had a baby that died of Spina bifida. I have no idea if this test will let me know anything about that. I have MTHFR and don't process folates properly, but have been taking tons of folic acid since before we got pregnant. I have had three healthy children and I suppose I should be worried about my age, but the things that have already happened are what is worrying me and the test itself is really scary. I figure the CVS is best as well, and sooner. I am also (selfishly, I know) wondering how this is going to impact our wedding, which we have been planning for months and months. It is 3 days later.
> 
> Thank you!! I just hope we are doing the right thing. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you doctor offer you a Nuchal translucency scan? It is a non-invasive blood test and ultrasound that looks for chromosomal abnormalities. My doctor recommends having one. If those results come out as a high risk for chromosomal issues she recommends a CVS or amnio. I am also a high risk patient, I know how scary it is. Good luck!Click to expand...

I believe the way they have set the appointment up is that I go for my ultrasound first and then have the CVS done after, so I believe they are taking the measurements first and then we can decide. She really recommended we have it done because of the history and the fact that I am 37. But it is a super tight schedule because when we leave the appointment, we are also leaving the state for SC to go set up for our wedding. OH is from SC and we are getting married down there. We will be gone for two weeks, because we are going down there to set up first, get married on the 6th and then leave for our honeymoon. When we get back, I will be about 14 weeks, so I think they are trying to get it done before we go, so that it isn't too late when we get back and get in for an appointment. I honestly don't know what to expect. I didn't think that it was something that we would have to do immediately, but it took them until this week to even get me in for my first appointment. And thank you! I hope all is well with you and your little bean too!


----------



## goddess25

I will be having the NT scan and I almost 39. I have never routinely been offered CVS or Amnio unless the results come back high risk. I had 1:350 chance with first pregnany but opted not to do further testing. I am considering not doing the NT or the SIPS blood work. Not entirely sure though.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm also having an NT scan, but that's just because I want to see my bean moving on the screen. :blush:
I don't really need an NT, and at first I opted out for it but then later decided that it would be nice to have one simply so that I could get a better ultrasound picture of my pumpkin and it would be nice to actually hear the heartbeat this time instead of just seeing it.

My mom had her first baby (me!) at age 18 and had her last baby at age 37. You probably won't have anything to worry about due to your age, especially if all three of your other babies are healthy. If there is even a slight chance of Edward's or Spina bifida then a NT and CVS could be very beneficial. I know what it's like to be worried about wedding plans, haha. My DF and I had been planning our wedding for months, the dress is paid for and the deposit was down on the venue and everything was falling into place perfectly. Then we found out that we were pregnant (we were supposed to get married in September) and we had to change our wedding plans. We're thinking we might get married in June this year (a small, private wedding) and then have the big ceremony with friends and family next June.


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls 
I can officially join today as I had my first scan and my EDD is October 9th! Yay!!!! I belong lol! It's been horrible not knowing how far along I was! But I was only two days out from what I thought going by ovulation! 

Would you mind moving my name on the due date list in the first page I think I'm down for the 11th at the mo! 
Cheers!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hi momma!
Congrats on scan :)
So, me and DD have had a lovely mother daughter day, while OH is off work. We went shopping, made birthday cards for my cousin, and visited my mum. Love having girly time, and I feel lots better today.

I don't plan on having any test done this time again, the risks always worry me.

Anyone have any scan pictures to share with us?


----------



## girlnboots

I'm still wondering if they'll have me come in for an "extra" 12 week appointment since my next one is when I'm 10 weeks. Hopefully they do! 

We have names!!! We finally decided on Marin Harper L. or Kellen Michael L.  yay!!!

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: Hope everyone is well. 

I went for another scan today privately. Some of you *may* remember me saying about the last person who scanned me finding a bleed next to the gestational sac, but wrote that they couldnt see anything in it but today, as soon as she placed the probe on my lower tummy area you could see baby with it's heart beating away but she also noticed the black "bleed" patch straight away. I hadnt even mentioned it at this point. As soon as she started looking around it we could both see straight away that there was a grey/white area inside the black bleed and my first thought was "crap! they missed it, im having two!" but there wasn't a second heartbeat.

I told her they'd found a bleed last time and she measured it and I took my notes with the size the last person said that it was, and said it hasnt grown much/any since. But the last person wrote they didnt see any echoes inside. She said she could clearly see something inside of it, and I could too.

So she said it's either a bleed with a clot or something inside it or my pregnancy could well have started as a twin pregnancy and I lost one very early Im so sad right now as I kind of feel like this was a twin pregnancy. But who knows. The "thing" inside the black area looked so much like a tiny little bean. I dont really know how to feel about it, it could actually just be a bleed still :shrug:

At least there's a little baby okay in there with a nice heartbeat <3

First is baby measuring bang on, the others are of the "bleed" and what you can see inside it.
 



Attached Files:







TC_4.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 8









vlcsnap-2013-03-15-18h51m09s6.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9









vlcsnap-2013-03-15-18h51m50s129.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 8









vlcsnap-2013-03-15-18h55m25s27.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tx614

SisterRose, I am excited your little bean is doing well! I am sorry about the bleed, and I hope it was not a twin. Just focus on the wonderful healthy bean you have growing! Since your last scan didn't say twin, I would think that is it just a bleed. But I am by no means an expert!!


----------



## lady1985

Girls... Um what is an NT scan? I could see my babies HB on a normal scan, so I guess at 12 weeks if its moving I will See it? Or not?

Sisterrose, good news on the scan. Hopefully just a little bleed, so glad to see ur little bean is happy. Try to focus on the positive xx


----------



## MirandaH

lady1985 said:


> Girls... Um what is an NT scan? I could see my babies HB on a normal scan, so I guess at 12 weeks if its moving I will See it? Or not?
> 
> Sisterrose, good news on the scan. Hopefully just a little bleed, so glad to see ur little bean is happy. Try to focus on the positive xx

From what I understand, it is where they measure the nuchal fold (clear sspace at the back of baby's neck) and combine that with blood tests and then tell you your risk for Downs and Edwards Syndromes. Possibly a few other things. I think heart defects. Not sure. And then you can decide if you want further testing.


----------



## MirandaH

SisterRose said:


> :wave: Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I went for another scan today privately. Some of you *may* remember me saying about the last person who scanned me finding a bleed next to the gestational sac, but wrote that they couldnt see anything in it but today, as soon as she placed the probe on my lower tummy area you could see baby with it's heart beating away but she also noticed the black "bleed" patch straight away. I hadnt even mentioned it at this point. As soon as she started looking around it we could both see straight away that there was a grey/white area inside the black bleed and my first thought was "crap! they missed it, im having two!" but there wasn't a second heartbeat.
> 
> I told her they'd found a bleed last time and she measured it and I took my notes with the size the last person said that it was, and said it hasnt grown much/any since. But the last person wrote they didnt see any echoes inside. She said she could clearly see something inside of it, and I could too.
> 
> So she said it's either a bleed with a clot or something inside it or my pregnancy could well have started as a twin pregnancy and I lost one very early Im so sad right now as I kind of feel like this was a twin pregnancy. But who knows. The "thing" inside the black area looked so much like a tiny little bean. I dont really know how to feel about it, it could actually just be a bleed still :shrug:
> 
> At least there's a little baby okay in there with a nice heartbeat <3
> 
> First is baby measuring bang on, the others are of the "bleed" and what you can see inside it.

I'm sorry they have you so upset. I think that I would tell myself that it was not a twin and just try to focus on the little one that is doing well and not stress if you can help it. I know this is easier said than done, but it does neither you or baby any good to stress if there is nothing that can be done about the "bleed." :hugs:


----------



## Murmers0110

^^^^^what she said.


----------



## ZombieKitten

:hi:
Sorry I've been so quiet lately! I have been crazy busy and havent had a chance to get on BnB as much as I would like to! I'm still here though :hugs:


----------



## momof1making2

Sister rose- I'm sure it was just a healthy bleed hun, not a twin or anything to worry about. I understand your "what if" thoughts and that has got to be hard but keep in mind that there is an amazing miracle growing inside of you , healthy as can be and that bean needs mommy to be happy and strong for their little growth process :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Miranda- When is your wedding? How far along will you be? We are getting married July 20th and I THOUGHT I was going to be 5 months but low and behold ( I figured out the other day) I will actually be six, YIKES!!!!!! "We are in this part together girly :hugs: "

Girlnboots- YAY ON NAMES!!!! HOW EXCITING!!!:pink::blue: I always love unique names!

CIM- Well..... just started feeling those lovely "vag shocks" must be normal :flower:

sorry for long post

AFM:
:help:
Soooooo OH and I dtd last night and these progesterone suppositories dry me up ( they said they would... blah) so when OH was finished he noticed some chafing on his "member". I went pee shortly after and there was light spotting in my panty liner. I got so scared I didn't know if it was me or from him because he said he had a little bleeding but unfortunately I never got to see it on him. (TMI alert) I'm really bloated right now and OH has a little buddah belly.... he was on top and his belly was pushing into my belly and I had to stop a couple times to catch my breath because our stomachs were pushing into each other so much. Then with the spotting after I was thinking" OH NO could that pushing on my belly have started a MC, or am I reading to much into this)? EEK I don't know what to think, and of cource it's Saturday so I cant call my doctor . Also, Oh wont go down on me anymore , since I started the suppositories it grosses him out, but I always "clean up" first. It's not fair, he gets his cookie but I don't get mine UGH!!!


----------



## MirandaH

momof1making2 said:


> Sister rose- I'm sure it was just a healthy bleed hun, not a twin or anything to worry about. I understand your "what if" thoughts and that has got to be hard but keep in mind that there is an amazing miracle growing inside of you , healthy as can be and that bean needs mommy to be happy and strong for their little growth process :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Miranda- When is your wedding? How far along will you be? We are getting married July 20th and I THOUGHT I was going to be 5 months but low and behold ( I figured out the other day) I will actually be six, YIKES!!!!!! "We are in this part together girly :hugs: "
> 
> Girlnboots- YAY ON NAMES!!!! HOW EXCITING!!!:pink::blue: I always love unique names!
> 
> CIM- Well..... just started feeling those lovely "vag shocks" must be normal :flower:
> 
> sorry for long post
> 
> AFM:
> :help:
> Soooooo OH and I dtd last night and these progesterone suppositories dry me up ( they said they would... blah) so when OH was finished he noticed some chafing on his "member". I went pee shortly after and there was light spotting in my panty liner. I got so scared I didn't know if it was me or from him because he said he had a little bleeding but unfortunately I never got to see it on him. (TMI alert) I'm really bloated right now and OH has a little buddah belly.... he was on top and his belly was pushing into my belly and I had to stop a couple times to catch my breath because our stomachs were pushing into each other so much. Then with the spotting after I was thinking" OH NO could that pushing on my belly have started a MC, or am I reading to much into this)? EEK I don't know what to think, and of cource it's Saturday so I cant call my doctor . Also, Oh wont go down on me anymore , since I started the suppositories it grosses him out, but I always "clean up" first. It's not fair, he gets his cookie but I don't get mine UGH!!!

We are getting married in 3 weeks!!! April 6th and I will be 12 + 1. We have been planning this wedding for ages, and I really didn't think that we would get pregnant when we did because we both had very busy schedules. I expected it to be a month later at the earliest, but things worked out a little faster than expected. I am just glad that I will only be 12 weeks because we are not telling anyone just yet. He has told some people he works with and his grandfather found out accidentally, but no one else knows, including my mother. She is going to have his head on a plate, lol.


----------



## momof1making2

3 weeks, how exciting!!!! yay CONGRATULATIONS!! I'll be huge for mine lol lol :rofl:


----------



## Jaymelynn

MirandaH said:


> Jaymelynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MirandaH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> This is my first pregnancy, so I've never had a CVS. I don't plan to get one either because I am still in my early 20's and I have a very low risk pregnancy and there are no known defects on my side or DF's. A CVS is the better option than an amnio from what I hear. Apparently an amnio poses a higher risk to the baby than a CVS does. I think that a CVS should be fine, and it might be a wise decision in your case. If you're worried about your age or Edward's on your OH's side then a CVS is certainly not a bad idea. If nothing else it will give you the peace of mind that you need and deserve. I'll be hoping for good news and a successful CVS for you. :hugs:
> 
> I am actually more worried about the Edwards on OH's side. He was only 20 when his son died. And they are also concerned that my father had a baby that died of Spina bifida. I have no idea if this test will let me know anything about that. I have MTHFR and don't process folates properly, but have been taking tons of folic acid since before we got pregnant. I have had three healthy children and I suppose I should be worried about my age, but the things that have already happened are what is worrying me and the test itself is really scary. I figure the CVS is best as well, and sooner. I am also (selfishly, I know) wondering how this is going to impact our wedding, which we have been planning for months and months. It is 3 days later.
> 
> Thank you!! I just hope we are doing the right thing. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you doctor offer you a Nuchal translucency scan? It is a non-invasive blood test and ultrasound that looks for chromosomal abnormalities. My doctor recommends having one. If those results come out as a high risk for chromosomal issues she recommends a CVS or amnio. I am also a high risk patient, I know how scary it is. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I believe the way they have set the appointment up is that I go for my ultrasound first and then have the CVS done after, so I believe they are taking the measurements first and then we can decide. She really recommended we have it done because of the history and the fact that I am 37. But it is a super tight schedule because when we leave the appointment, we are also leaving the state for SC to go set up for our wedding. OH is from SC and we are getting married down there. We will be gone for two weeks, because we are going down there to set up first, get married on the 6th and then leave for our honeymoon. When we get back, I will be about 14 weeks, so I think they are trying to get it done before we go, so that it isn't too late when we get back and get in for an appointment. I honestly don't know what to expect. I didn't think that it was something that we would have to do immediately, but it took them until this week to even get me in for my first appointment. And thank you! I hope all is well with you and your little bean too!Click to expand...

Congrats on the wedding!! I can see how the time crunch is making scheduling all the tests difficult. These tests are so specific on when you can do them- it is limiting. At least you will know early on, so you can relax the rest of the pregnancy when you get those great results :)


----------



## KalonKiki

momof1making2 said:


> 3 weeks, how exciting!!!! yay CONGRATULATIONS!! I'll be huge for mine lol lol :rofl:

I'll be pretty big for mine too. We were supposed to get married in September, but we're having a small, private wedding in June instead. I hope that all of our wedding plans will work out okay.


----------



## tx614

Congrats on the weddings ladies!!! 

We had a small private destination wedding! Then a few months later we had a reception. It was much less stressful than planning the average wedding.


----------



## momof1making2

I wanted to do the small private destination wedding too :o( but it didn't work out that way.


----------



## tx614

momof1making2 said:


> I wanted to do the small private destination wedding too :o( but it didn't work out that way.

How far along will you be when you get married?


----------



## lulu83

Congrats on the upcoming weddings!

I was 17 weeks along when I got married last February. I'd been planning the wedding forever! I had hyperemesis with that pregnancy too, so I actually had to have my dress taken in a little. It all worked out pretty well :)


----------



## Maze

lulu83 said:


> Congrats on the upcoming weddings!
> 
> I was 17 weeks along when I got married last February. I'd been planning the wedding forever! I had hyperemesis with that pregnancy too, so I actually had to have my dress taken in a little. It all worked out pretty well :)

I had hyperemesis with my wedding too! No one knew I was pregnant and everyone said that I looked like I was going to be sick during our vows. LOL I announced our pregnancy during my speech, I was 16 weeks. I was so sad because the food at our wedding was amazing but I couldn't touch any of it.


----------



## tx614

Maze said:


> lulu83 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the upcoming weddings!
> 
> I was 17 weeks along when I got married last February. I'd been planning the wedding forever! I had hyperemesis with that pregnancy too, so I actually had to have my dress taken in a little. It all worked out pretty well :)
> 
> I had hyperemesis with my wedding too! No one knew I was pregnant and everyone said that I looked like I was going to be sick during our vows. LOL I announced our pregnancy during my speech, I was 16 weeks. I was so sad because the food at our wedding was amazing but I couldn't touch any of it.Click to expand...

 What a special way to announce your pregnancy!! That is awesome! Sorry you couldn't eat the food :(!!! I hope I am not showing too much at 14 weeks and people can't tell I am pregnant yet. I hope to wait till around then to tell people. But this bloat bump is killing me!!! Anyone know when the bloat bump goes down?


----------



## MirandaH

momof1making2 said:


> 3 weeks, how exciting!!!! yay CONGRATULATIONS!! I'll be huge for mine lol lol :rofl:

Thank you! We are so excited. Seems like it was so far away when we picked the date, but now it feels like it is still a million years away and at the same time feels like it is too soon. 

I am sure that you will be beautiful, no matter how big you are! Congrats to you too!


----------



## MirandaH

Jaymelynn said:


> MirandaH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaymelynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MirandaH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> This is my first pregnancy, so I've never had a CVS. I don't plan to get one either because I am still in my early 20's and I have a very low risk pregnancy and there are no known defects on my side or DF's. A CVS is the better option than an amnio from what I hear. Apparently an amnio poses a higher risk to the baby than a CVS does. I think that a CVS should be fine, and it might be a wise decision in your case. If you're worried about your age or Edward's on your OH's side then a CVS is certainly not a bad idea. If nothing else it will give you the peace of mind that you need and deserve. I'll be hoping for good news and a successful CVS for you. :hugs:
> 
> I am actually more worried about the Edwards on OH's side. He was only 20 when his son died. And they are also concerned that my father had a baby that died of Spina bifida. I have no idea if this test will let me know anything about that. I have MTHFR and don't process folates properly, but have been taking tons of folic acid since before we got pregnant. I have had three healthy children and I suppose I should be worried about my age, but the things that have already happened are what is worrying me and the test itself is really scary. I figure the CVS is best as well, and sooner. I am also (selfishly, I know) wondering how this is going to impact our wedding, which we have been planning for months and months. It is 3 days later.
> 
> Thank you!! I just hope we are doing the right thing. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you doctor offer you a Nuchal translucency scan? It is a non-invasive blood test and ultrasound that looks for chromosomal abnormalities. My doctor recommends having one. If those results come out as a high risk for chromosomal issues she recommends a CVS or amnio. I am also a high risk patient, I know how scary it is. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I believe the way they have set the appointment up is that I go for my ultrasound first and then have the CVS done after, so I believe they are taking the measurements first and then we can decide. She really recommended we have it done because of the history and the fact that I am 37. But it is a super tight schedule because when we leave the appointment, we are also leaving the state for SC to go set up for our wedding. OH is from SC and we are getting married down there. We will be gone for two weeks, because we are going down there to set up first, get married on the 6th and then leave for our honeymoon. When we get back, I will be about 14 weeks, so I think they are trying to get it done before we go, so that it isn't too late when we get back and get in for an appointment. I honestly don't know what to expect. I didn't think that it was something that we would have to do immediately, but it took them until this week to even get me in for my first appointment. And thank you! I hope all is well with you and your little bean too!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the wedding!! I can see how the time crunch is making scheduling all the tests difficult. These tests are so specific on when you can do them- it is limiting. At least you will know early on, so you can relax the rest of the pregnancy when you get those great results :)Click to expand...

Yes, it is very stressful. I figured that it would be something they would do after we got back, but they are really on top of it all with wanting it done as soon as possible. I don't know what to think. They hadn't done my bloods yet and we have only seen our little turtle on a handheld pocket sized ultrasound, and you couldn't really see much. I could see that he was in there and in the right place and I could see the heartbeat and him (or her) wiggling around and moving, but nothing was clear at all, really. So I know they don't have concerns from that. Who knows? The Edwards could have come from his ex's side, but we really want to know as soon as possible if it is something At this point, just trying to treat it as if it was no big deal and tell myself that we have a healthy little one and this is just a technicality. 



lulu83 said:


> Congrats on the upcoming weddings!
> 
> I was 17 weeks along when I got married last February. I'd been planning the wedding forever! I had hyperemesis with that pregnancy too, so I actually had to have my dress taken in a little. It all worked out pretty well :)




Maze said:


> lulu83 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the upcoming weddings!
> 
> I was 17 weeks along when I got married last February. I'd been planning the wedding forever! I had hyperemesis with that pregnancy too, so I actually had to have my dress taken in a little. It all worked out pretty well :)
> 
> I had hyperemesis with my wedding too! No one knew I was pregnant and everyone said that I looked like I was going to be sick during our vows. LOL I announced our pregnancy during my speech, I was 16 weeks. I was so sad because the food at our wedding was amazing but I couldn't touch any of it.Click to expand...

I am really hoping the HG subsides a bit before the wedding. I had been dying for Mexican the last few weeks, and we finally went out and had some last night and I came straight home and lost it all. I am starting to feel like eating at all is a waste of time and not worth the hassle that is sure to follow. :wacko: OH was so sweet last night though. Before we left the restaurant I told him that if I said we needed to pull over, he needed to make it happen right away, so he drove 10 MPH under the speed limit and stayed by he side of the road and drove extra careful to not shake anything up and when I got out of the car and gagged, he ran to the door and unlocked it and cleared the way.


----------



## momof1making2

tx614 said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to do the small private destination wedding too :o( but it didn't work out that way.
> 
> How far along will you be when you get married?Click to expand...

Unfortunately 6 months :haha:


----------



## tx614

momof1making2 said:


> tx614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to do the small private destination wedding too :o( but it didn't work out that way.
> 
> How far along will you be when you get married?Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately 6 months :haha:Click to expand...

At least it will be obviously a bump at the point and will be SO cute! There are a lot of cute wedding dresses to show off your bump!! Have you picked out a dress?


----------



## lady1985

Good luck ladies with the wedding plans! I'm so glad we hot married 6 months ago. I'm a bridesmaid in July I'm worried enough about that lol xx


----------



## lulu83

Maze said:


> lulu83 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the upcoming weddings!
> 
> I was 17 weeks along when I got married last February. I'd been planning the wedding forever! I had hyperemesis with that pregnancy too, so I actually had to have my dress taken in a little. It all worked out pretty well :)
> 
> I had hyperemesis with my wedding too! No one knew I was pregnant and everyone said that I looked like I was going to be sick during our vows. LOL I announced our pregnancy during my speech, I was 16 weeks. I was so sad because the food at our wedding was amazing but I couldn't touch any of it.Click to expand...

Same here! Lol! My wedding is when I came out and announced my pregnancy! And I couldn't eat the food :( sadly I couldn't even try the cake we had frozen for our one year anniversary bc that was last month, and the HG was back :( ill just have to take everyone else's word that it was delicious!


----------



## KalonKiki

Unfortunately my dress was already paid for before we found out that we were pregnant. I may have to have it taken out a bit for June. :dohh:


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. I'm on vacation right now so I have spotty Internet. 

Sister rose, I also have a bleed. They called it a subchorionic bleed or hematoma. My midwife doesn't seem worried. It just makes me nervous knowing I could bleed again at any moment...especially since I've been in a bathing suit all week. I didn't look too closely at mine, but I think it looked very similar to yours and the word twins was never brought up to me so I think you shouldn't worry about it. Did your dr. say to refrain from intercourse at all? Mine didn't,but I forgot to ask and my accupunturist said I shouldn't dtd. I've heard some dr's. reccomend bed rest,but I think that's overdoing it for sure.


----------



## SisterRose

Sbmack - thanks! I've had a few people say there bleed looked very similar, so that's good. At least I know what I'm dealing with. It makes me worry thinking all these doctors I've seen are idiots because none have said haematoma, which I think it must be and nobody has even explained anything to me. 
Sorry to hear you've got a bleed too but I hear they usually fix themselves so that's good. 

As for not DTD,nobody told me I shouldn't but since they didn't tell me anything they didn't say I shouldn't do anything out of the ordinary.
I've also read that people have been told to bed rest, not to lift or exert themselves etc. I have a toddler to pick up so I've been lifting and also running around after her like normal and fingers crossed its been okay.


----------



## lady1985

HAppy St Patrick's day everyone. The 1st one no drinking! Never thought I'd see the day! 

How is Everyone today? X


----------



## lune_miel

I was the sober driver last night :winkwink:


----------



## Sbmack

SisterRose said:


> Sbmack - thanks! I've had a few people say there bleed looked very similar, so that's good. At least I know what I'm dealing with. It makes me worry thinking all these doctors I've seen are idiots because none have said haematoma, which I think it must be and nobody has even explained anything to me.
> Sorry to hear you've got a bleed too but I hear they usually fix themselves so that's good.
> 
> As for not DTD,nobody told me I shouldn't but since they didn't tell me anything they didn't say I shouldn't do anything out of the ordinary.
> I've also read that people have been told to bed rest, not to lift or exert themselves etc. I have a toddler to pick up so I've been lifting and also running around after her like normal and fingers crossed its been okay.

I wouldn't worry about the dr. not calling it hematoma. My midwife only said it once in passing. It was the US tech who called it a bleed. She's the first one to always catch these things. My midwife said its sometimes called a hemorrhage (don't like that word one bit), but mostly called it a bleed. I'm seeing a dr. When I get back next week. At my practice they want me to see all the midwifes and all the dr.s because nyou don't choose who delivers. You can say if you'd prefer a dr. or a midwife. I will probably say I want a dr. because I really don't like the midwife that told me I was most likely miscarrying at 5 weeks when I went in for bleeding the first time. 

Glad to hear your dr. pretty much said the same thing about not doing anything out of the ordinary, but wasn't over the top with reccomendations to be sedentary. I hope the bleed gets absorbed for you so it doesn't cause any more scares. That's what happened to a girl on another thread. She said it was absorbed by her 19 week US. She's 34 weeks now and everyone is healthy!


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone! I'm happy to celebrate my Irish heritage instead of drinking this year. What are all of your plans for today? :D


----------



## girlnboots

I work til 7 tonight and my love works til 1 am. We're not big party people though. Everyone be safe tonight!

Double digits tomorrow!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Everyone thinks I'm not drinking today due to breastfeeding ;) I used the excuse "Oh I dont have any frozen breastmilk and she cant sleep without it." I still haven't announced my pregnancy :) (or let it slip)


----------



## Lindss

Hi guys, hope you are all doing well! Sorry I've been Mia but dh and I took kids away for march break....looking forward to going home tomorrow and having a few says rest.....with the kids back at school!! Lol! Xx


----------



## ErinDancey

Well Ladies, I'm out. I was so happy to be in my 12th week, but alas, nothing is guaranteed. I lost the baby this morning after spending the most excruciating hours of my life in the ER. This m/c made my previous labour and delivery look like a vacation.

I really thought this was my turn in life, but there are clearly other plans for me.

Wishing you all a H&H 9 months!


----------



## lulu83

ErinDancey said:


> Well Ladies, I'm out. I was so happy to be in my 12th week, but alas, nothing is guaranteed. I lost the baby this morning after spending the most excruciating hours of my life in the ER. This m/c made my previous labour and delivery look like a vacation.
> 
> I really thought this was my turn in life, but there are clearly other plans for me.
> 
> Wishing you all a H&H 9 months!

I'm so sorry :hugs: I wish there were words to make you feel better, but I know there aren't..sending you lots of love :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Erin I'm so so sorry. We're all here if you need to talk. I hope you are as okay as you possibly can be. I know there are no words that will make this any easier but I hope you get there hun. Take it easy and take time to grieve. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## MirandaH

ErinDancey said:


> Well Ladies, I'm out. I was so happy to be in my 12th week, but alas, nothing is guaranteed. I lost the baby this morning after spending the most excruciating hours of my life in the ER. This m/c made my previous labour and delivery look like a vacation.
> 
> I really thought this was my turn in life, but there are clearly other plans for me.
> 
> Wishing you all a H&H 9 months!

Oh ErinDancey, I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Murmers0110

Oh Erin I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hate to hear it. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Junebugs

So sorry Erin :hugs:


----------



## Maze

Oh no Erin! I know there have been so many ups and downs for you... I really wish it could have ended differently. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## KalonKiki

ErinDancey said:


> Well Ladies, I'm out. I was so happy to be in my 12th week, but alas, nothing is guaranteed. I lost the baby this morning after spending the most excruciating hours of my life in the ER. This m/c made my previous labour and delivery look like a vacation.
> 
> I really thought this was my turn in life, but there are clearly other plans for me.
> 
> Wishing you all a H&H 9 months!

Oh no honey. :cry:
I'm so sorry this happened to you. I know that there is nothing I can say to make it right or okay, but I hope that you can heal soon and that your next bean will be sticky. We'll miss you and we'll always be here for you. :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

ErinDancey - :hugs: so sorry for your loss


----------



## ece77

So sorry for your loss ErinDancey. I know pretty well that there are no words to console you, as I also lost my baby last week. I hope it will get better with time for us both...


----------



## broodymrs

ErinDancey so sorry to hear about your loss. It's never going to be easy but to have got so far on is so awful for you. Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## Sbmack

ErinDancey and Ece77 so so sorry for your losses! How awful to MC, but especially to make it so far and think you're in the clear. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Erin so sorry to hear your news..I know there are no words right now that can console you. Thinking of you.


----------



## Lindss

O Erin and ecc, I am so sorry for your losses.....words can't express the sadness I feel for both of you xxxx


----------



## momof1making2

Oh my gosh my heart breaks for you ladies! I am so sorry :(


----------



## lady1985

So sad for you losses. No words can comfort as much as time will.


----------



## tx614

:hugs:ErinDancey I am so sorry for your loss! You are in my thoughts and prayers. I wish you didn't have to go through this.


----------



## goddess25

I missed your post ECC. I am vety sorry to also read your news. Its happened to to many ladies.


----------



## MirandaH

Oh ECC, I must have missed your post too. I am so sorry to hear about your loss as well.


----------



## Maze

I nearly passed out in my shower today, not good. At first I thought it was just from the water heat, but I am still dizzy now even after a few hours. Yikes. I hope it goes away otherwise I am going to have to go get checked out... and I am already so sick of the hospital.


----------



## goddess25

How is your blood pressure Maze? Mine is always super low in pregnancy and I suffer a lot of dizzy spells. It could totally be a lack of fluids making your pressure take a nose dive. Hope it passes soon.


----------



## Girly922

I get postural drop, I have low blood pressure normally anyway. But it is so much worse now. Everytime I get up I go dizzy. I'm pretty used to it so I just grab something and hold on until I get my vision back. I'm just worried about when I get big, if it still happens then I'm so scared of falling over and on my bump.


----------



## Maze

I know my doctor said that with HG it will tend to be on the low side... it is so weird though because when I enter my third trimester I always have issues with severe hypertension and basically can't do anything. It's annoying to have two opposite problems in the same pregnancy, it's like I can't get a break!


----------



## goddess25

It does sound like a really tough journey your on Maze. DO you have to go on meds at the end with the hypertension. Do they class it as pre eclampsia?


----------



## Maze

They never put me on medication because when I am resting my blood pressure will even out, it is just when I am on my feet, even something as simple as just standing in place. So they avoid putting me on meds because they say that while I am resting my pressure would plummet as a result.

I had full on pre-eclampsia with my son, but he was a week late. So it wasn't the end of the world because it came on right before I went in labour. With my daughter they were keeping a close eye on me as I had all the swelling and my blood pressure was through the roof.. but I ended up going into labour at 36+6 with her.


----------



## lulu83

With my first pregnancy the shower was the scariest place in the world! I passed out multiple times in the shower. It was due to low BP. I have generally low bp but the HG makes it worse. I ended up getting a shower chair...it sucked, but it was safer. The change in pressure, temperature or elevation (standing too quickly) would trigger dizziness or passing out. It's super scary. Be careful hun...so sorry you're going through this :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

I haven't actually had any problems in the shower yet but I think that might be because my bathroom is so cold. Lol. I hope you girls start feeling a bit better soon.


----------



## broodymrs

O no that sounds awful. I was thinking because i have low bp i wouldn't be at risk of pre eclampsia, obviously not! Hope it gets better soon! Xx


----------



## lady1985

Ooooh Maze you don't seem to having a great time hun, 12 weeks is soon here maybe things will ease up for you shortly xx


----------



## girlnboots

I'm so sorry for your losses, ladies. If there's anything we can do, please let us know!

I had my wellness/pelvic exam today, and the doctor said he wasn't confident he could hear the heartbeat on the doppler, so he went ahead and did a scan. Says everything looks perfect! Its so weird how last time, it was just a stick-blob with a flicker, and now its an actual peanut with arms and legs!


----------



## goddess25

A shower chair might be a good idea Maze..just a cheapy plastic thing from IKEA or something.


----------



## momof1making2

Maze :hugs: :hug: :hugs: I really hope 2nd tri is easier for you hun!


----------



## Maze

Last week of first tri for me! Will be announcing our pregnancy after our scan on Friday if everything goes well. Excitement. 

Thanks for your well wishes guys, I think I am going to look into a chair for the shower.


----------



## lady1985

girlnboots said:


> I'm so sorry for your losses, ladies. If there's anything we can do, please let us know!
> 
> I had my wellness/pelvic exam today, and the doctor said he wasn't confident he could hear the heartbeat on the doppler, so he went ahead and did a scan. Says everything looks perfect! Its so weird how last time, it was just a stick-blob with a flicker, and now its an actual peanut with arms and legs!

Awww! How lovely you saw your lil peanut:happydance::happydance:..I still have a few more days to go! Time is going sooooo slow! Do you have a picture??

AFM still feeling normal, my goodness I WANNA FEEL PREGNANT!! :dohh: Can't wait for my next scan on Tuesday, for a change I actually want the weekend to come...AND GO!!! I'm starting to feel so nervous again...


----------



## lady1985

Maze said:


> Last week of first tri for me! Will be announcing our pregnancy after our scan on Friday if everything goes well. Excitement.
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes guys, I think I am going to look into a chair for the shower.

OOhhhh soon Maze, can't believe your already 12 weeks and can't believe i'm over 10 weeks!:happydance::happydance:

Can't wait for my scan on Tuesday. My gyn says it's OK to do 12 week scan in the 11th week as it's technically the 12 week..I know confusing! I will be 11 + 2

Are you feeling nervous? Or is it just me?:dohh:


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats to those nearing the end of first tri now! It still feels like a life time away for me :dohh:
Can't wait to see the scan pictures 

My next scan isn't until I'm 13weeks, so an extra week wait for me :-( I don't know why they did it, but all of the people I've seen are obviously idiots and can't add up. Firstly the midwife who calculated me two weeks ahead even though I gave her the right date of my LMP, even though I ignored that!
Then I had my 12 week scan origionally booked for the 12th of April when I would have been exactly 12 weeks and the doctor said it'd be too early and moved it back a week to the 19th of April ! grrrrrrr!

Really annoys me too because i'll have to wait the extra week to know if everything is okay with the subchoronic haematoma, and the whole thing is making me a nervous wreck thinking something could go wrong any minute.


----------



## Junebugs

SisterRose said:


> Congrats to those nearing the end of first tri now! It still feels like a life time away for me :dohh:
> Can't wait to see the scan pictures
> 
> My next scan isn't until I'm 13weeks, so an extra week wait for me :-( I don't know why they did it, but all of the people I've seen are obviously idiots and can't add up. Firstly the midwife who calculated me two weeks ahead even though I gave her the right date of my LMP, even though I ignored that!
> Then I had my 12 week scan origionally booked for the 12th of April when I would have been exactly 12 weeks and the doctor said it'd be too early and moved it back a week to the 19th of April ! grrrrrrr!
> 
> Really annoys me too because i'll have to wait the extra week to know if everything is okay with the subchoronic haematoma, and the whole thing is making me a nervous wreck thinking something could go wrong any minute.

I feel the same way right now.. i feel like 2nd tri is sooo far away! 

That sucks you have to wait another week! I havent booked mine yet but i have the papers. I just wanted to wait until i saw my midwife on Monday to see what she says.


----------



## Maze

lady1985 said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> Last week of first tri for me! Will be announcing our pregnancy after our scan on Friday if everything goes well. Excitement.
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes guys, I think I am going to look into a chair for the shower.
> 
> OOhhhh soon Maze, can't believe your already 12 weeks and can't believe i'm over 10 weeks!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can't wait for my scan on Tuesday. My gyn says it's OK to do 12 week scan in the 11th week as it's technically the 12 week..I know confusing! I will be 11 + 2
> 
> Are you feeling nervous? Or is it just me?:dohh:Click to expand...

It's normal to be nervous, it is an important scan. Generally, if this scan shows a healthy happy baby, you will more than likely be good to go for the rest of your pregnancy. That is a big step. Next one is when we reach viability towards the end of the second trimester!

To everyone feeling like you have so long to go before you hit second tri, it will come! Think about how Spring is starting up and you're one less season away from meeting your little ones. :hugs:

Also, that IS really annoying SisterRose. They tried to do that to me with my early scan, but I demanded it get changed back and so they did. Especially since you had a minor complication, they should be catering to you a bit more to put your mind at ease.


----------



## Lindss

O Maze, sounds like you're having an awful time you poor thing. I think a shower chairs a great idea! 

Sister rose, that's the worst that they're making you wait so long for your next scan! Especially with what went on with your bleed! :(

AFM, had worst day yesterday...had to put my dog to sleep unexpectedly. The kids were so upset, noobe slept much last night.
On a happier note I have another midwife apt today...hoping to be able to hear the baby's heartbeat!


----------



## goddess25

I agree sister rose that you should have an earlier scan than that. 

Lindss sounds like an awful day. It must have been such an upsetting night for everyone. I hope you hear the HB today.


----------



## Junebugs

Oh im sorry Lindss, that must have been so hard for you and your family.


----------



## Sheffie

Hey ladies, just wanted to stop in and say that I'm officially out now. Went in for my 3rd ultrasound today and there was a sac growing, but still no baby. My doctor is suggesting a D&C tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Maze

Oh no! I am so very sorry, my heart goes out to you. Missed miscarriages can be so hard.


----------



## lady1985

Sheffie said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to stop in and say that I'm officially out now. Went in for my 3rd ultrasound today and there was a sac growing, but still no baby. My doctor is suggesting a D&C tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else!

Awww Sheffie....:cry::hugs::hugs: So sorry hun, thinking of you xx


----------



## Lindss

so sorry for your loss Sheffie...xx


----------



## SisterRose

Sheffie - So sorry for your loss :hugs:

Lindss - Sorry to hear you had an awful day yesterday and big hugs :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Sheffie said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to stop in and say that I'm officially out now. Went in for my 3rd ultrasound today and there was a sac growing, but still no baby. My doctor is suggesting a D&C tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else!

Oh Mama Duck! :cry: :hugs:
I'm so sorry honey. I can't imagine how hard this is for you right now, especially after the chemical you had before this. I'll miss you and I'm here if you ever need someone to talk to. I hope that your next bean is super sticky and healthy. Third time is the charm, right? :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Sheffie said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to stop in and say that I'm officially out now. Went in for my 3rd ultrasound today and there was a sac growing, but still no baby. My doctor is suggesting a D&C tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else!

Sheffie, I am so so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you.


----------



## Girly922

Sheffie, I'm so so sorry!!:hugs: Thinking of you!

Lindss, I'm sorry about your dog. I hope you and the family are okay.


----------



## girlnboots

What a terrible week for this thread. :-( Prayers going out for all of you! Again, let us know if you need anything.


----------



## goddess25

I agree its an awful week and I hope there are no more to come.


----------



## broodymrs

Sister Rose - sorry your scan got moved, that's rubbish! I'm sure if they were concerned though they would make it earlier.

Sheffie - So sorry for your loss 

Lindss - So sad about your dog

Sending :hugs: to all the ladies that need them xx


----------



## Jaymelynn

sheffie- sorry about your loss. mmc are so painful.

lady1985, I feel the same way! I do not feel pregnant at all. I have my 12 week scan on Friday, I am hoping that will calm some of my nerves.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Erin, ece and sheffie, i'm soo sorry to hear about your losses, big hugs to you all :(

xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hey ladies, hope you're all well.

It seems like ages since i was last on. Had my first appointment today. Had bloods done (which was awful), got date for my dating scan and was referred to specialist about my tears. I'm also being put under CLC due to DS being pre-term.

My nausea has seemed to settle of this week, although i still can't stomach the smell of any food cooking. I've also gone off anything sweet.

Anyone due their first scan soon?


----------



## momof1making2

Steffie- I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## MirandaH

Oh no! This has been a terrible week on this thread. I am so sorry to everyone who has suffered losses, no matter what type. I am so sad for all of you and you are all in my thoughts. :cry::hugs:

AFM, I made a thread about this earlier in first tri. My OH is going to be in the paper about his job and they asked him for personal information about his life and he told them that we are getting married and expecting a baby. None of my friends or family know. I don't want any of them to know until we have finished the CVS and had our scan at 12 weeks. If this ends up in the paper, I have no idea what I will do, but my family is going to F L I P. :wacko:


----------



## girlnboots

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/2013-03-19_22-22-17_284_zps2be15648.jpg

There's my scan! Sorry it took so long, stupid phones aren't compatible with websites these days. Getting my hormones all fired up!

In the first picture, I THINK you can see the little bitty eye sockets with little white dot-eyes in the middle.

Third edit. Sheesh, baby brain! Miranda, is there any way you could call the paper and ask them not to print it?


----------



## lady1985

Jaymelynn said:


> sheffie- sorry about your loss. mmc are so painful.
> 
> lady1985, I feel the same way! I do not feel pregnant at all. I have my 12 week scan on Friday, I am hoping that will calm some of my nerves.

yey someone the same as me! yes the scan will put things into perspective for you i'm sure! I had a can at 7 weeks and saw bub but I lost the excitement of believing! lol :dohh:



PaiytonsMummy said:


> Hey ladies, hope you're all well.
> 
> It seems like ages since i was last on. Had my first appointment today. Had bloods done (which was awful), got date for my dating scan and was referred to specialist about my tears. I'm also being put under CLC due to DS being pre-term.
> 
> My nausea has seemed to settle of this week, although i still can't stomach the smell of any food cooking. I've also gone off anything sweet.
> 
> Anyone due their first scan soon?

I'm not sick but get a little nausious when I am hungry and drink water...strange...not fussed on sweet things either!

My scan is next Tuesday! :happydance:



MirandaH said:


> Oh no! This has been a terrible week on this thread. I am so sorry to everyone who has suffered losses, no matter what type. I am so sad for all of you and you are all in my thoughts. :cry::hugs:
> 
> AFM, I made a thread about this earlier in first tri. My OH is going to be in the paper about his job and they asked him for personal information about his life and he told them that we are getting married and expecting a baby. None of my friends or family know. I don't want any of them to know until we have finished the CVS and had our scan at 12 weeks. If this ends up in the paper, I have no idea what I will do, but my family is going to F L I P. :wacko:

Oh Miranda...your hubby has more baby brain than us women, how cute though! :dohh: I would get him to call the paper though i'm sure they will understand! :winkwink:


----------



## Lindss

girlnboots said:


> https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/2013-03-19_22-22-17_284_zps2be15648.jpg
> 
> There's my scan! Sorry it took so long, stupid phones aren't compatible with websites these days. Getting my hormones all fired up!
> 
> In the first picture, I THINK you can see the little bitty eye sockets with little white dot-eyes in the middle.
> 
> Third edit. Sheesh, baby brain! Miranda, is there any way you could call the paper and ask them not to print it?

Beautiful little bean! Xx


----------



## MirandaH

girlinboots: What adorable little scan pics!! What a fun appointment you must have had! 


Ugh! I have no idea about getting the paper not to print it. It is a HUGE paper, covering 7 cities and he didn't get the reporters name!! I am trying to figure out which one it could have been right now, but not having a whole lot of luck!


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry about your loss, Sheffie! Hugs. 

Miranda, I hope you can get ahold of someone at the paper. Men!


----------



## broodymrs

Just a quick update. 12 week scan this morning. Baby is healthy and bouncing around all over the place! So happy, so relieved! Xx


----------



## SisterRose

Great news broodymrs :thumbup:


----------



## broodymrs

Sister rose - just noticed your little girl is ellie rose. That's the exact name we want for a girl! Promise i've not copied! Xx


----------



## Hotbump

First appointment in 5 days! Its on OH's birthday and feel scared out of my mind that they will tell me that something is wrong :cry: I have almost little to no symptoms except for tiredness :(


----------



## SisterRose

broodymrs said:


> Sister rose - just noticed your little girl is ellie rose. That's the exact name we want for a girl! Promise i've not copied! Xx

Haha, no problem! I may be a bit biased here but that is a GREAT name :haha:


----------



## SisterRose

Hotbump said:


> First appointment in 5 days! Its on OH's birthday and feel scared out of my mind that they will tell me that something is wrong :cry: I have almost little to no symptoms except for tiredness :(

I'm sure it'll all be fine. The first trimester is such a worrying time, you're either sick to your stomach or feel absolutely fine and wouldn't know that you were pregnant. I'm sure you have a happy little baby in there :baby:

In my last pregnancy I dont remember having too many symptoms, I think I had a bit of sore boobs on and off and some tiredness but everything was fine. :thumbup:


----------



## lady1985

broodymrs said:


> Just a quick update. 12 week scan this morning. Baby is healthy and bouncing around all over the place! So happy, so relieved! Xx

Yey for bouncing baby, so happy everything is perfect for you xx



Hotbump said:


> First appointment in 5 days! Its on OH's birthday and feel scared out of my mind that they will tell me that something is wrong :cry: I have almost little to no symptoms except for tiredness :(

I'm the same hun, I have my next scan on Tuesday and I'm scared too xx



SisterRose said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> First appointment in 5 days! Its on OH's birthday and feel scared out of my mind that they will tell me that something is wrong :cry: I have almost little to no symptoms except for tiredness :(
> 
> I'm sure it'll all be fine. The first trimester is such a worrying time, you're either sick to your stomach or feel absolutely fine and wouldn't know that you were pregnant. I'm sure you have a happy little baby in there :baby:
> 
> In my last pregnancy I dont remember having too many symptoms, I think I had a bit of sore boobs on and off and some tiredness but everything was fine. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good advice..I need that too. It's true so many people don't know the are preg. I feel for them cause I'm one too! It's not easy and gives you lots worries but so does v.bad symptoms...we are in Mummy worry training I think!


----------



## Junebugs

Hotbump said:


> First appointment in 5 days! Its on OH's birthday and feel scared out of my mind that they will tell me that something is wrong :cry: I have almost little to no symptoms except for tiredness :(

im sure everything will be fine hun!!


----------



## Hotbump

Thanks everyone guess it just that my mc last year made me a worrier.


----------



## Girly922

Congrats on your scan broodymrs!!

AFM - I'm very happy tonight. I may have borrowed our Doppler from work for the night and found baby's heartbeat almost straight away!! :happydance: Definitely not mine, going way to quick for that. Lol. Just surprised I managed to find it so early. So so happy!!


----------



## Lostunicorn

Evening Ladies, 

Firstly massive :hugs: to Erindancy, ECE and Sheffie. I'm so so so sorry for your loss and you are in my thoughts.

Sorry for not being on here but the nausea has been really kicking my arse and we moved house and relocated counties (Berkshire to Somerset - for the UKers) last week and it really effected my m/s have been sick every day sometimes four times for the last 10 days. (Although realise I have no reason to complain Maze - how are you feeling now? Did you find a shower chair? Sending hugs for you x) Mashmallow has really poped out and at 11 weeks I look about 20!!! We have our scan back in Berkshire next week on my husbands 30th!!!! 
Take care everyone and hope to be on more soon xxx


----------



## lady1985

That's exciting girly! I was Looking at buying one from the internet...but chickened out! Ha!


----------



## Girly922

I'm totally gonna have to buy one now. It was just so amazing to hear it!! I think I'll have to limit myself though. :haha:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi ladies, 

Has anyone heard from MrsMohr? 

I know she was busy working - but I've sent her pm's and I've not heard from her for a few weeks. Getting concerned. I hope she's ok. :shrug:


----------



## Murmers0110

Sheffie I hate this! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Maze

Lostunicorn said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Firstly massive :hugs: to Erindancy, ECE and Sheffie. I'm so so so sorry for your loss and you are in my thoughts.
> 
> Sorry for not being on here but the nausea has been really kicking my arse and we moved house and relocated counties (Berkshire to Somerset - for the UKers) last week and it really effected my m/s have been sick every day sometimes four times for the last 10 days. (Although realise I have no reason to complain Maze - how are you feeling now? Did you find a shower chair? Sending hugs for you x) Mashmallow has really poped out and at 11 weeks I look about 20!!! We have our scan back in Berkshire next week on my husbands 30th!!!!
> Take care everyone and hope to be on more soon xxx

Don't worry about me feeling like you can't complain, being sick every day is no fun, four times a day is certainly no fun! I am actually getting worse rather than better, so much for relief at 12 weeks. I am kinda used to it now though. I find I am able to get up and do some things, I throw up when I do but my recovery from being sick after moving around is not so bad. I am still not driving because I think it would be dangerous for me to be behind a wheel right now, but hopefully life will be closer to normal in these coming weeks... some kind of vomity normal. I haven't gotten a chair yet, I have my 12 week scan tomorrow and go into the city for it, my husband and I will try to find one then. :winkwink:



Lownthwaite said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Has anyone heard from MrsMohr?
> 
> I know she was busy working - but I've sent her pm's and I've not heard from her for a few weeks. Getting concerned. I hope she's ok. :shrug:

Last time I heard from her was a few weeks ago, she PMed me to apologise for not being around much. Said she had to take a break from the thread because she was getting obsessive with it and needed to focus more on her husband and work etc. 

I hope she is OK too!


----------



## broodymrs

Good luck for upcoming scans lady, it is so nerve wracking but I'm sure everything will be fine for you :) My belly button is absolutely killing after my scan. Baby was right underneath it so she was really digging it, and I have a scar on it from a laporoscopy I had 8 years ago so I think that's why, but ouch it's painful.

I've mainly told everyone now, finally told people at work, not many people were surprised given how I've been lately but a couple were really surprised which was funny. I'm feeling a bit sad at how some people have taken it though. I was dreading telling my older brother as his wife has just had a miscarriage (which I'm not supposed to know about but my dad told me). He is totally ignoring me. I really feel so awful for him and his wife but wish he wouldn't block me out. I suppose I will just have to give him some space and hope he comes round. I know it will be painful for them. DH's brother and sis in law don't seem thrilled either but I'm not sure why. She always has been a bit funny though. And one friend who keeps messing me about lately with meeting up, I texted her to let her know as I didn't want her to find out from someone else and no reply. So feeling a little bit snubbed! Being totally silly I know as I should be focusing on the positives but it is sad that some people can't seem to be happy for us. 

So anyway now I've got that off my chest I'm going to think about my happy little baby bouncing around and try to get some sleep now!


----------



## Junebugs

Girly922 said:


> Congrats on your scan broodymrs!!
> 
> AFM - I'm very happy tonight. I may have borrowed our Doppler from work for the night and found baby's heartbeat almost straight away!! :happydance: Definitely not mine, going way to quick for that. Lol. Just surprised I managed to find it so early. So so happy!!

Oh your so lucky. On my last pregnancy i found the HB around 9+2 weeks, I tired with this one yesterday but no go.... im hoping its because its still a little to early. I think i will try again on Sunday.....


----------



## Girly922

broodymrs said:


> Good luck for upcoming scans lady, it is so nerve wracking but I'm sure everything will be fine for you :) My belly button is absolutely killing after my scan. Baby was right underneath it so she was really digging it, and I have a scar on it from a laporoscopy I had 8 years ago so I think that's why, but ouch it's painful.
> 
> I've mainly told everyone now, finally told people at work, not many people were surprised given how I've been lately but a couple were really surprised which was funny. I'm feeling a bit sad at how some people have taken it though. I was dreading telling my older brother as his wife has just had a miscarriage (which I'm not supposed to know about but my dad told me). He is totally ignoring me. I really feel so awful for him and his wife but wish he wouldn't block me out. I suppose I will just have to give him some space and hope he comes round. I know it will be painful for them. DH's brother and sis in law don't seem thrilled either but I'm not sure why. She always has been a bit funny though. And one friend who keeps messing me about lately with meeting up, I texted her to let her know as I didn't want her to find out from someone else and no reply. So feeling a little bit snubbed! Being totally silly I know as I should be focusing on the positives but it is sad that some people can't seem to be happy for us.
> 
> So anyway now I've got that off my chest I'm going to think about my happy little baby bouncing around and try to get some sleep now!

I'm quite worried about telling people in case of negative reactions. It's why we still haven't told my parents. It seems silly, I just want people to be happy for us, but I'm scared they won't be. :dohh:


----------



## broodymrs

I know how you feel girly. It has upset me but i am trying to keep it in perspective and think if they can't be happy forus that is their prob. I also remember how difficult i found baby announcements when we were ttc so i'm just going to give them some space and hope they come round. Xx


----------



## lady1985

broodymrs said:


> Good luck for upcoming scans lady, it is so nerve wracking but I'm sure everything will be fine for you :) My belly button is absolutely killing after my scan. Baby was right underneath it so she was really digging it, and I have a scar on it from a laporoscopy I had 8 years ago so I think that's why, but ouch it's painful.
> 
> I've mainly told everyone now, finally told people at work, not many people were surprised given how I've been lately but a couple were really surprised which was funny. I'm feeling a bit sad at how some people have taken it though. I was dreading telling my older brother as his wife has just had a miscarriage (which I'm not supposed to know about but my dad told me). He is totally ignoring me. I really feel so awful for him and his wife but wish he wouldn't block me out. I suppose I will just have to give him some space and hope he comes round. I know it will be painful for them. DH's brother and sis in law don't seem thrilled either but I'm not sure why. She always has been a bit funny though. And one friend who keeps messing me about lately with meeting up, I texted her to let her know as I didn't want her to find out from someone else and no reply. So feeling a little bit snubbed! Being totally silly I know as I should be focusing on the positives but it is sad that some people can't seem to be happy for us.
> 
> So anyway now I've got that off my chest I'm going to think about my happy little baby bouncing around and try to get some sleep now!

Thanks hun. How was baby under you belly button? I thought the uterus didn't come from behind the pubic bone untill after 12-13 weeks? I'm confused now lol :dohh:I had a lap op a year ago Feb 2012 for fertility issues.

I wouldn't look into things too much with people and their reactions. They will all come around in time, as for your brother, don't be to harsh on him he's gone through a really emotional time, I know with me trying to get pregnant for so long and after my chemical I didn't want to know or see anyone pregnant, it's natural. As for your friend maybe she has some issues that you just don't know about otherwise don't waste your time, if she's a true friend she will come to you. As for everyone else who isn't over the moon, forget them you have enough happiness and love for bub, anyone extra is a bonus!

I'm happy for you, hope that helps! :happydance::thumbup::haha:


----------



## Lindss

broodymrs said:


> Good luck for upcoming scans lady, it is so nerve wracking but I'm sure everything will be fine for you :) My belly button is absolutely killing after my scan. Baby was right underneath it so she was really digging it, and I have a scar on it from a laporoscopy I had 8 years ago so I think that's why, but ouch it's painful.
> 
> I've mainly told everyone now, finally told people at work, not many people were surprised given how I've been lately but a couple were really surprised which was funny. I'm feeling a bit sad at how some people have taken it though. I was dreading telling my older brother as his wife has just had a miscarriage (which I'm not supposed to know about but my dad told me). He is totally ignoring me. I really feel so awful for him and his wife but wish he wouldn't block me out. I suppose I will just have to give him some space and hope he comes round. I know it will be painful for them. DH's brother and sis in law don't seem thrilled either but I'm not sure why. She always has been a bit funny though. And one friend who keeps messing me about lately with meeting up, I texted her to let her know as I didn't want her to find out from someone else and no reply. So feeling a little bit snubbed! Being totally silly I know as I should be focusing on the positives but it is sad that some people can't seem to be happy for us.
> 
> So anyway now I've got that off my chest I'm going to think about my happy little baby bouncing around and try to get some sleep now!


I'm sorry that you are feeling that way. Its really not fair when people who know whose opinion we value, react in a less than positive way. Chin up and remember that sometimes it just takes people a bit of time to process, and then they will be happy for us. Xx


----------



## Lindss

Hi ladies.....I need some advice..... So my close friends and immediate family know that we are expecting, but that's it so far. I don't know why, but I've been hesitant to announce it, afraid it would I guess jinx the end result. My dh really wants me to announce it simply by posting a pic if the scan in Facebook, but I am afraid its still to early, what are your thoughts?!

In a good note I got to hear the baby's heart beat on Doppler at my midwife apt. Every time she found it, she would loose it Cuz she said the baby was so active , and kept moving away from where she was pressing down. But the heart rate carried from 173 to 182 beats per min....!!! Best sound I've EVER heard!!

Went shopping for mat clothes..man are they expensive! Bought two pairs of skinny jeans, that actually don't look like mat jeans...!!!!


----------



## MirandaPanda

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies.....I need some advice..... So my close friends and immediate family know that we are expecting, but that's it so far. I don't know why, but I've been hesitant to announce it, afraid it would I guess jinx the end result. My dh really wants me to announce it simply by posting a pic if the scan in Facebook, but I am afraid its still to early, what are your thoughts?!
> 
> In a good note I got to hear the baby's heart beat on Doppler at my midwife apt. Every time she found it, she would loose it Cuz she said the baby was so active , and kept moving away from where she was pressing down. But the heart rate carried from 173 to 182 beats per min....!!! Best sound I've EVER heard!!
> 
> Went shopping for mat clothes..man are they expensive! Bought two pairs of skinny jeans, that actually don't look like mat jeans...!!!!

i think after 12 weeks it would be fine to tell everyone, or put it on fb or whatever you choose. you are going into the second trimester, and out of the "danger zone" so speak, so this is when i think a lot of people share the big news! not too early at all in my opinion. i was so excited i was telling people at like 5 weeks lol.


----------



## SisterRose

Just curious if anyone else suffers from stomach aches? I've had stomach ache now for 3 days, like mild period cramps. It doesn't really come and go it's more a constant niggling stomach ache and it's really uncomfortable :/
I can't pin point one place it's worse, it hurts in my upper stomach, sometimes in my lower stomach and a bit around my back too.

I'm wondering if maybe I should ring my midwife today?


----------



## lady1985

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies.....I need some advice..... So my close friends and immediate family know that we are expecting, but that's it so far. I don't know why, but I've been hesitant to announce it, afraid it would I guess jinx the end result. My dh really wants me to announce it simply by posting a pic if the scan in Facebook, but I am afraid its still to early, what are your thoughts?!
> 
> In a good note I got to hear the baby's heart beat on Doppler at my midwife apt. Every time she found it, she would loose it Cuz she said the baby was so active , and kept moving away from where she was pressing down. But the heart rate carried from 173 to 182 beats per min....!!! Best sound I've EVER heard!!
> 
> Went shopping for mat clothes..man are they expensive! Bought two pairs of skinny jeans, that actually don't look like mat jeans...!!!!

I'm going to be the same about announcing...I'll be scared the same I think. DH and I were discussing it and I said I'm not even really mad to shout out as it's such a special thing for me and him, it kinda feels too personal to share!


----------



## lady1985

SisterRose said:


> Just curious if anyone else suffers from stomach aches? I've had stomach ache now for 3 days, like mild period cramps. It doesn't really come and go it's more a constant niggling stomach ache and it's really uncomfortable :/
> I can't pin point one place it's worse, it hurts in my upper stomach, sometimes in my lower stomach and a bit around my back too.
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe I should ring my midwife today?

Could be baby making things stretch and squash, but I've never felt it. I would say to deffo give the MW a call to check and ease your mind xx


----------



## lady1985

Question ladies that have had 11-12 week scans...I'm curious now

When the doc scans with the ultrasound thingy...where do they place it? low by the pubic bone or higher?


----------



## SisterRose

Lady1985 - I'd imagine it'll be low by your pubic bone :)

Well, I tried to call my midwife today and her phone is off AGAIN. Im begining to wonder if she actually does any work since everybody i've seen has been covering for her too. 

The only place I could get in touch with is the MAU( Maternity assessment unit) and they basically said they wont do anything because I'm under 16 weeks and if im that worried to go to the doctors. They couldve at least given me a bit of advice


----------



## goddess25

Are you constipated? It sounds like constipation cramping and gas pains to me.


----------



## broodymrs

Thanks girls for the advice. Lindss i think 12 weeks is past the risky period for miscarriage so i'd announce, well i did! Yep sister rose, backache and stomach ache today. Lady no idea how it was under belly button, confused me too x


----------



## SisterRose

You know...I am actually thinking now it might be gas. Good job I didn't get in touch with my midwife panicing about gas :wacko: 

It has been really uncofortable for three days though, especially after eating. At the moment every now and then I just feel a stabbing pain in my stomach and it's like owwww. But it is a bit father up. 

I also have really bad nausea and aversion to food lately, and everything I eat leaves a horrible after taste in my mouth :( I've skipped on tea so far tonight because cooking it was making me heave and then the thought of eating it...blergh!

For some reason I just fancy chips with salt and vinegar


----------



## broodymrs

Yummy, I could live off fish, chips and mushy peas with lots of salt and vinegar!

Lady - she scanned everywhere from just above pubic bone right up to belly button. But this was because baby kept moving, she was basically chasing him all over my stomach area!


----------



## Maze

12 week scan went beautifully, baby was upright most of the time and jumping. It was kinda funny! 153 bpm and measuring RIGHT on dates, finally!


https://i.imgur.com/NzJyUum.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/X9rhix2.jpg?1


----------



## Girly922

Oh maze, what a gorgeous little bub you've got there!!


----------



## lady1985

Waaaah Maze!!! How cute! Happy...happy....:happydance::happydance::baby::flower:


----------



## broodymrs

Bless yours is standing up! Put my pics as my last post on my ttc journal if anyone wants to look xx


----------



## Maze

broodymrs said:


> Bless yours is standing up! Put my pics as my last post on my ttc journal if anyone wants to look xx

Yes, the baby was up right the entire time, jumping. It was the strangest looking thing! My kids have always been resting on their backs at previous scans.

I will have to check out yours!


----------



## goddess25

So funny Maze to see that.

I am worrying, had my MW appointment today and she could not find the HB with the doppler. I have to go back in 2 weeks for a HB check. I have a scan on April 2 so we will see then if everything is ok. She did give me lots of reassurance saying baby is so small right now and has a lot of places to hide.


----------



## SisterRose

Woke up this morning still with constant pain. Its to the point now it hurts, sometimes ill get flashes of pain either side that make me say owww out loud. but the constant ache wont go away. its been 4 days straight now and i feel like i cant cope with another full day of pain. It's moved around in to my back too. :s
I have been "going" to the toilet which makes me rule out constipation or anything now.

i cant get in touch with my mideife, the mau dont want to know because im less than 16 weeks and to top it off we're snowed in :cry:


----------



## broodymrs

Do you have an emergency gp? Or can you get to a&e? It's prob nothing but as pain is bad and hasn't gone away it's prob worth getting checked out. We're snowed in too :-( xx


----------



## SisterRose

I couldnt get through to emergency docs, nhs direct is busy :s my mum has offered to take me to a&e though save us going in OH's car and taking DD out in the bad snow. 

No idea what a&e can do? I'm just sick of being in pain now though! I've shrugged it off the last few days thinking it'd be gone tomorrow, but it's persistant. I've even been tossing around at night with it and then it's there when I wake up too. Gah!


----------



## goddess25

If its that persistent you should get checked out.


----------



## Girly922

Have you tried ringing 111? To be honest I'd probably go to a&e. they'll likely do an internal to make sure your cervix is closed but can then refer you to EPU for a scan to make sure everything's okay. Good luck hun!!


----------



## SisterRose

Back from a&e. they checked a water sample for infection which there was none then sent me home and told me to hope for the best! :wacko:


----------



## 6lilpigs

.


----------



## broodymrs

Hopefully it's just a pregnancy niggle. Try to relax and put your feet up, hopefully it will pass xx


----------



## broodymrs

Thought I'd add my scan pics on here....
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6









Baby2.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Maze

Adorable! Truthfully I was kinda sad that my babe wasn't laying down like that, all my other kids sono pictures are in that position and I think it just looks so sweet. I know that might sound silly, but oh well.


----------



## KalonKiki

Beautiful ultrasound pic, broodymrs! :thumbup:


----------



## broodymrs

Thanks girls. Seriously Maze, the sonographer had to be like a papparazi to get those shots! Baby was cartwheeling around all over the place. She must have taken 30 photos just to get those 2 good ones, most were blurry to the movement! If you see in the second one he was under my belly button and you can see the shadow from it! I think yours looks cute standing up! xx


----------



## tx614

Lovely pic Broody!! I can't wait to get our pics. 2 more days!!


----------



## Girly922

Amazing pics broody!! Absolutely gorgeous :)


----------



## broodymrs

Thanks :)


----------



## Sbmack

Great scans Maze and Broody! 

Sister rose, I hope you feel better soon!! Sorry they didn't do an US to check on the bean.


----------



## broodymrs

How are things sister rose? Xx


----------



## broodymrs

My bro finally called to congratulate us. He told me what happened with my sil. Glad he's not ignoring us but so sad for them.


----------



## KalonKiki

Tomorrow we get our 12 weeks scans, Mama Owl! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

So nervous think I'm going to be :sick: have my first appointment in 2 days!


----------



## lady1985

Nice scan broodymrs! Also good luck for scans tomorrow! xx


----------



## lulu83

Lovin all the scan pics! I have my NT scan on Tuesday, can't wait to see the little bebe again!
Good luck for all those getting scans tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## MirandaH

It is so nice to come back and see all these happy messages and such beautiful babies on all of these scans!! I didn't see any sad messages and hopefully I didn't miss anything. I feel so sorry for all of the ladies who have been dealing with unhappy situations. I have been sick (as usual) and exhausted (as usual) and have just been popping in and out. 

Last night I came home from a horrible night at work (again) to find that OH had cleaned every inch of the house from top to bottom and then had gone and gotten the dresser that I wanted and rearraged the whole bedroom and finished all of the laundry and had it folded and put away in the dresser with a dozen roses sitting on top of it for me. I am so grateful for everything he has done for me lately that it made me cry uncontrollably and that made him feel bad. :cry: I tried to get across that they were happy tears, but I don't think he believed me...or could understand me, most likely. He really is the greatest, so if everyone ends up finding out about the baby in the paper, I don't think I even care anymore. 

The editor emailed me and said they were going to try to find out who was doing the article and pass along my concerns, but there is no guarantee, so we are just going to see what happens, I think.


----------



## Girly922

Oh Miranda, your OH sounds so lovely. 

I've been feeling more sick than usual this weekend so OH has been really looking after me. He's cooking my dinner right now. He really is amazing. 

I hope everyone else is being treated equally well :)


----------



## MirandaH

Girly922 said:


> Oh Miranda, your OH sounds so lovely.
> 
> I've been feeling more sick than usual this weekend so OH has been really looking after me. He's cooking my dinner right now. He really is amazing.
> 
> I hope everyone else is being treated equally well :)

He really is!! I am about to cry again just thinking about it all. I am at work right now and he drove 10 miles out of his way to get me what I had mentioned I would love to have for dinner tomorrow and brought it to me tonight instead because he said he wanted to take me out to dinner somewhere else tomorrow. 

I'm so glad that your OH is amazing too!! Everyone should be as lucky as we are and I hope everyone on this thread (and the others) is.


----------



## Girly922

Aww so cute!! I know how it makes you want to cry too. I was cuddling OH last night and trying to tell him how much I appreciate everything he's been doing for me and started to cry. I still don't think he quite understands that they are happy tears a lot of the time.


----------



## Lindss

Awesome scans ladies! I love how they all look like babies now!!! 
Good luck ladies with the scans tomorrow! Can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## Jaymelynn

I am so glad to see all the great scans! It seems like a lot of ladies are getting scans this week- good luck.


----------



## Murmers0110

Had anyone's ms gotten worse? In the past week I have graduated to full on vomiting and I can't figure out any rhyme or reason to it. it's dreadful! I'm so ready for it to go away! In sure I have lost weight again this week. I still havnt gained any.


----------



## girlnboots

Meeee! Ive officially thrown up twice. Yuck.


----------



## broodymrs

Good luck for scans ladies, exciting! And yay for brilliant oh's! Xx


----------



## Junebugs

I have started to just throw up out of no where this week. I will feel fine but then suddenly... BAM ... LOL. Last night was the worst i think... i felt sick all night :(

Today i have my first Midwife appointment! I am soooo excited! This is totally new for me since last time i went with an OBGYN

Also I found LO Heartbeat on the Doppler on Saturday!!!! I was sooooooo happy!!!!! Its funny how 2 days can make a difference because i couldnt find it 2 days earlier.


----------



## Lindss

Yay for finding babies heart beat!! Its the absolute best hearing that little sound!!

Any second or third time mamas out there able to feel the baby move yet? I remember as a first time mom not feeling it til almost 17 wks, but I swear starting sat I can feel it off and on. Very low , but its been consistent....am I crazy?!


----------



## Lindss

To add on to my post, this is my third baby. With the second I felt her around 16 wks


----------



## lady1985

Junebugs!!I bought a doppler on saturday too!!! I couldn't find anything until sunday morning! I was like wow!! I tried again this morning but couldn't find it again....just tried now and heard it loud and clear...like a train! he he so exciting!! ( I only want to use it cause of no symptoms, it's comforting)

Down point though i.....s DH thinks it a really bad idea to use it and saw one bad review so we ended up having a massive row last night :cry:


----------



## Maze

Lindss said:


> To add on to my post, this is my third baby. With the second I felt her around 16 wks

I have been feeling the baby move this week. Not very often and I have to be laying on my back or lounging and pretty still. With my second I felt my daughter around 15-16. I have no bump though and can't gain fat around my stomach due to a previous surgery, fat just can't deposit there anymore. So it is a pretty tight space with zero cushioning. (Which kinda sucks later on, as movements begin to hurt.)

I do hear that the more babies you have (within reason) the earlier you tend to feel them. I do believe women have reported feeling their second-third-fourth children as early as the start of second tri.


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: 
Love seeing all of the scan pictures, looking forward to seeing more. It's exciting that so many people are at the end of their first trimester now :thumbup:

Yay for those who've found baby on the doppler. I've tried with my angelsounds doppler a few times but can't find anything. :(
The stomach pain has finally calmed down a bit now and it's not as bad, although all my symptoms have vanished with it! I was having very sore breasts and nausea. Stomach pain came, went and so did they.
I had a horrible nightmare last night, I dreampt that I went in for a scan and the baby didnt have a heartbeat, they told me it'd stopped growing at 8weeks 4days(last scan was 8w 1d) I remember just being heart broken it was awful :cry: 
I woke up and tried to find the heartbeat with the doppler right away, I just wanted to hear SOMETHING after that and the horrible few weeks I've had but nothing yet. I've just ordered a sonoline b doppler for next day delivery and hoping I'll have more luck with that. 

To the ladies who have heard something on their dopplers, what brand doppler are you using and are you slim? Sorry to be rude! I'm about a size 14-16 so I'm not a petite lady which doesn't help.


----------



## girlnboots

Yes! Tell us about your dopplers! I'm ordering one Thursday. The only ones I know about are angelsounds and sonoline b. What's the difference and which one's better? I'll be only be 12 weeks when it gets here, so I want the best one!


----------



## Junebugs

lady1985 said:


> Junebugs!!I bought a doppler on saturday too!!! I couldn't find anything until sunday morning! I was like wow!! I tried again this morning but couldn't find it again....just tried now and heard it loud and clear...like a train! he he so exciting!! ( I only want to use it cause of no symptoms, it's comforting)
> 
> Down point though i.....s DH thinks it a really bad idea to use it and saw one bad review so we ended up having a massive row last night :cry:

Oh hun, im sorry you got into a fight over it. Honestly i did ALOT of research on using it when i was pregnant with my first because i DH was worried about it aswell. My BF works as a nurse at a renown Children's hospital (one of the best in the world.) He went to alot of conferences on ultrasound and Doppler use during pregnancy. Using a doppler is completely safe, but like everything you want to use it in moderation and i wouldnt use it more then 10 mins at a time. I used it on my son almost every day up until about 12 weeks, then i used it once a week until about 18 weeks and he is completely fine. Studies have shown thou that 3D ultrasound can be hard on the babies ears because it uses such a high frequency. I do believe this to be true because I had one done and my son seemed to be VERY bothered by it. But one time it not going to do any damage, just dont go getting one everyday ;) LOL




SisterRose said:


> :wave:
> Love seeing all of the scan pictures, looking forward to seeing more. It's exciting that so many people are at the end of their first trimester now :thumbup:
> 
> Yay for those who've found baby on the doppler. I've tried with my angelsounds doppler a few times but can't find anything. :(
> The stomach pain has finally calmed down a bit now and it's not as bad, although all my symptoms have vanished with it! I was having very sore breasts and nausea. Stomach pain came, went and so did they.
> I had a horrible nightmare last night, I dreampt that I went in for a scan and the baby didnt have a heartbeat, they told me it'd stopped growing at 8weeks 4days(last scan was 8w 1d) I remember just being heart broken it was awful :cry:
> I woke up and tried to find the heartbeat with the doppler right away, I just wanted to hear SOMETHING after that and the horrible few weeks I've had but nothing yet. I've just ordered a sonoline b doppler for next day delivery and hoping I'll have more luck with that.
> 
> To the ladies who have heard something on their dopplers, what brand doppler are you using and are you slim? Sorry to be rude! I'm about a size 14-16 so I'm not a petite lady which doesn't help.

I have the Sonotrax. I was more expensive but is a bit better quality, i have not had a problem with it and have found both my babies HB at 9 weeks. Are you using alot of Ultrasound gel when doing it? It makes a big difference i found. Also i would Youtube videos of it being done and MOVE SLOW, you can miss it VERY easily if you're moving to fast. 

Oh Also try and have a full bladder! That will bring your uterus up!! :) I also put a pillow under my bump.


----------



## Junebugs

girlnboots said:


> Yes! Tell us about your dopplers! I'm ordering one Thursday. The only ones I know about are angelsounds and sonoline b. What's the difference and which one's better? I'll be only be 12 weeks when it gets here, so I want the best one!

The research i have done Sonoline B I think is the better one. But at 12 weeks i think youll have no problem with either of them :)


----------



## lady1985

Thanks Junenugs..DH is a sensitive creature at heart and he can't bear to use something that may harm our child or cause us any distress by not hearing the HB. I think like you said in moderation is OK but more than needed is too much, so yes restricting use is needed to be on the safe side. :thumbup: I think i'm done using it now for a while as I have my scan tomorrow to give me the reassurance that I need. Having NO symptoms, is so stressful! :dohh:

As for brand, I have the angel sounds doppler. It wasn't easy to find the HB as still bub is low down, even with a full bladder. I find it helps 1st thing in the morning with nothing in your tummy. Defo use youtube for a tutorial as it's amazing how many places you hear you own HB and arteries flowing! But as soon as you find bubs HB you just know, mine is like a little steam train chugging along! :thumbup::baby::cloud9:


----------



## SisterRose

I think I'll wait until tomorrow when my new doppler comes to try again! I just think that the stick probe looks like it'll be easier to position properly in one place and direct.
I'm okay with knowing which is babys heartbeat and which my own because I spent a while figuring it all out last time! took me a while. I kept hearing my own heartbeat for a while and thinking it was baby :haha:

This is a clip from my DD's heartbeat with the angelsounds doppler at 19weeks, still makes me feel amazing :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvPNR70eGB8


----------



## babyluv2012

Hi all, and congratulations!

Was wondering if I could join? My due date is Oct. 30th! 

Feeling very excited and nervous at the same time as I have had a prior early loss (5 weeks), but feeling really positive about everything.

My OB is awesome and has given me 2 ultrasounds already, last one was on Friday and me and DH got to hear the heartbeat. It was 168 bpm which my Dr. said was excellent. :cloud9:


----------



## Jaymelynn

lady1985 said:


> Thanks Junenugs..DH is a sensitive creature at heart and he can't bear to use something that may harm our child or cause us any distress by not hearing the HB. I think like you said in moderation is OK but more than needed is too much, so yes restricting use is needed to be on the safe side. :thumbup: I think i'm done using it now for a while as I have my scan tomorrow to give me the reassurance that I need. Having NO symptoms, is so stressful! :dohh:
> 
> As for brand, I have the angel sounds doppler. It wasn't easy to find the HB as still bub is low down, even with a full bladder. I find it helps 1st thing in the morning with nothing in your tummy. Defo use youtube for a tutorial as it's amazing how many places you hear you own HB and arteries flowing! But as soon as you find bubs HB you just know, mine is like a little steam train chugging along! :thumbup::baby::cloud9:

My husband is the same way. I am really tempted to buy a doppler (I swore I would not, haha) because I am 12 weeks with hardly any symtoms. We are announcing to our families this weekend and I am so worried that something will happen. I perviously had a mmc. My husband is worried that the doppler will harm the baby and he is worried that it will cause unnecessary stress on me. I want to use in during the long waits in between appointments, but he is not convinced :(


----------



## Jaymelynn

babyluv2012 said:


> Hi all, and congratulations!
> 
> Was wondering if I could join? My due date is Oct. 30th!
> 
> Feeling very excited and nervous at the same time as I have had a prior early loss (5 weeks), but feeling really positive about everything.
> 
> My OB is awesome and has given me 2 ultrasounds already, last one was on Friday and me and DH got to hear the heartbeat. It was 168 bpm which my Dr. said was excellent. :cloud9:

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## lady1985

Jaymelynn said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Junenugs..DH is a sensitive creature at heart and he can't bear to use something that may harm our child or cause us any distress by not hearing the HB. I think like you said in moderation is OK but more than needed is too much, so yes restricting use is needed to be on the safe side. :thumbup: I think i'm done using it now for a while as I have my scan tomorrow to give me the reassurance that I need. Having NO symptoms, is so stressful! :dohh:
> 
> As for brand, I have the angel sounds doppler. It wasn't easy to find the HB as still bub is low down, even with a full bladder. I find it helps 1st thing in the morning with nothing in your tummy. Defo use youtube for a tutorial as it's amazing how many places you hear you own HB and arteries flowing! But as soon as you find bubs HB you just know, mine is like a little steam train chugging along! :thumbup::baby::cloud9:
> 
> My husband is the same way. I am really tempted to buy a doppler (I swore I would not, haha) because I am 12 weeks with hardly any symtoms. We are announcing to our families this weekend and I am so worried that something will happen. I perviously had a mmc. My husband is worried that the doppler will harm the baby and he is worried that it will cause unnecessary stress on me. I want to use in during the long waits in between appointments, but he is not convinced :(Click to expand...

It's difficult cause Dh doesn't understand that it gives me peace of mind for him it just causes worry. For me if one day I don't find the hb I won't freak out too much but Dh will so he's against it. I promised last nite I wouldnt use it again...but I did :blush: I told him though...he wasn't impressed...whoops!


----------



## lady1985

babyluv2012 said:


> Hi all, and congratulations!
> 
> Was wondering if I could join? My due date is Oct. 30th!
> 
> Feeling very excited and nervous at the same time as I have had a prior early loss (5 weeks), but feeling really positive about everything.
> 
> My OB is awesome and has given me 2 ultrasounds already, last one was on Friday and me and DH got to hear the heartbeat. It was 168 bpm which my Dr. said was excellent. :cloud9:

Welcome :hi:

I too had a loss at 5 weeks and caught straight away on the next cycle with this little bub. Sounds like all is going well for you x


----------



## babyluv2012

lady1985 said:


> babyluv2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, and congratulations!
> 
> Was wondering if I could join? My due date is Oct. 30th!
> 
> Feeling very excited and nervous at the same time as I have had a prior early loss (5 weeks), but feeling really positive about everything.
> 
> My OB is awesome and has given me 2 ultrasounds already, last one was on Friday and me and DH got to hear the heartbeat. It was 168 bpm which my Dr. said was excellent. :cloud9:
> 
> Welcome :hi:
> 
> I too had a loss at 5 weeks and caught straight away on the next cycle with this little bub. Sounds like all is going well for you xClick to expand...


Thank you Lady1985, looks like your a few weeks ahead of me. Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
Everything is going really well right now, had a little scare the other day with some light beige spotting, but we had DTD the night before, and the spotting is now gone, but I did get a little scared. 
Seems like everything is going really well for you too! 
Have you had an ultrasound/scan as of yet?


----------



## lady1985

Quite a few ladies have had spotting after dtd. Count yourself lucky my Dh is scared to do the deed lol.

I had a scan at 7 weeks and saw a little blob with a heart beat! Now going for my dating scan tomorrow, can't wait but I'm nervous too. I've not had many symptoms so its been a long nerve racking wait! Did you have a scan yet?


----------



## babyluv2012

@ Lady1985

That is exciting, let me know how your scan goes :hugs:

I have had 2 scans one at 6 weeks (tiny, tiny embryo at 3mm) and just had another one at 8 weeks 2 days (this time 17mm, big growth spurt!) We heard the heartbeat, which was amazing at 168 beats per minute.

I can understand that it would be a bit stressful to not have any symptoms. Asm I have had everything, but each one hasn't been too bad, except now I'm getting this annoying headaches for about a week now. I'm on progesterone pills so not sure if its that or just a pregnancy symptom. My doctor said headaches are very common in first tri, but yuck! My nausea has subsided (knock on wood) hope it does not come back. 

I have a Nuchal screening in about 3 and half weeks so that will be neat to see how much baby has developed.


----------



## MirandaPanda

i was wondering if the dopplers tell you the BPM? or do you just figure it out on your own?


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome and congrats, babyluv2012! :wave: :flower:

Really glad to hear that everyone is doing well so far. For those that also have bad MS, hang in there! We're so close to the second trimester, hopefully we'll feel relief then. My OBGYN recommended taking 2 Flintstone vitamins a day instead of prenatals for MS. She also prescribed me some kind of tums (the name starts with an "M", but I can't remember it). My scan went very well today and Baby Otter is looking good and healthy. The heart rate was 165 and the baby was moving and kicking on the screen like crazy for the second half of the US. :cloud9:
I'll post my US pics later.


----------



## MirandaH

lady1985 said:


> Quite a few ladies have had spotting after dtd. Count yourself lucky my Dh is scared to do the deed lol.
> 
> I had a scan at 7 weeks and saw a little blob with a heart beat! Now going for my dating scan tomorrow, can't wait but I'm nervous too. I've not had many symptoms so its been a long nerve racking wait! Did you have a scan yet?

So is mine!! On the very rare occasion that we do anything, it is super quick and somewhat awkward because he is being so careful. It is the only annoying thing about him right now. I am so glad we are going to the doctor's together the day before we leave for the wedding, or it would be one long and somewhat disappointing honeymoon. :blush:


----------



## Hotbump

My appointment is tomorrow at 2pm and I'm nervous!!!


----------



## Jaymelynn

KalonKiki, congrats on the great scan!! Isn't it exciting to see how much the baby changes in just a few weeks.

Hotbump, thinking of you for tomorrow's appointment! I hope you get a scan.


----------



## Girly922

MirandaPanda said:


> i was wondering if the dopplers tell you the BPM? or do you just figure it out on your own?

Some do and some don't. I've just ordered the sonoline b which does but I'm not sure about the angel sounds dopplers. 

Congrats on the scan kalonkiki, can't wait to see pics!! 

Good luck for your scan today lady, and good luck for your appointment hotbump!


----------



## lady1985

babyluv2012 said:


> @ Lady1985
> 
> That is exciting, let me know how your scan goes :hugs:
> 
> I have had 2 scans one at 6 weeks (tiny, tiny embryo at 3mm) and just had another one at 8 weeks 2 days (this time 17mm, big growth spurt!) We heard the heartbeat, which was amazing at 168 beats per minute.
> 
> I can understand that it would be a bit stressful to not have any symptoms. Asm I have had everything, but each one hasn't been too bad, except now I'm getting this annoying headaches for about a week now. I'm on progesterone pills so not sure if its that or just a pregnancy symptom. My doctor said headaches are very common in first tri, but yuck! My nausea has subsided (knock on wood) hope it does not come back.
> 
> I have a Nuchal screening in about 3 and half weeks so that will be neat to see how much baby has developed.

Thanks hun! Yes without symptoms I'm just not feeling pregnant, lol. I am taking progesterone too, but still no side effects, it's crazy I though I def would have with these too but NO..nothing!

I've only had 1 scan so far at 7 weeks bub was 9mm aaaahhh! so cute! lol



MirandaPanda said:


> i was wondering if the dopplers tell you the BPM? or do you just figure it out on your own?

Sonoline does, Angelsounds doesn't but you can work it out x



KalonKiki said:


> Welcome and congrats, babyluv2012! :wave: :flower:
> 
> Really glad to hear that everyone is doing well so far. For those that also have bad MS, hang in there! We're so close to the second trimester, hopefully we'll feel relief then. My OBGYN recommended taking 2 Flintstone vitamins a day instead of prenatals for MS. She also prescribed me some kind of tums (the name starts with an "M", but I can't remember it). My scan went very well today and Baby Otter is looking good and healthy. The heart rate was 165 and the baby was moving and kicking on the screen like crazy for the second half of the US. :cloud9:
> I'll post my US pics later.

Yey for baby otter! :thumbup::baby: So glad all went well for you hun, it brings so much relief knowing all is going well. Like you said, soon out of the 12ww :haha:



MirandaH said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Quite a few ladies have had spotting after dtd. Count yourself lucky my Dh is scared to do the deed lol.
> 
> I had a scan at 7 weeks and saw a little blob with a heart beat! Now going for my dating scan tomorrow, can't wait but I'm nervous too. I've not had many symptoms so its been a long nerve racking wait! Did you have a scan yet?
> 
> So is mine!! On the very rare occasion that we do anything, it is super quick and somewhat awkward because he is being so careful. It is the only annoying thing about him right now. I am so glad we are going to the doctor's together the day before we leave for the wedding, or it would be one long and somewhat disappointing honeymoon. :blush:Click to expand...

Ah i'm not the only one! yes very awkward! We have DTD 1 time since we found out we were preg, I keep hinting but he's not getting it!:haha::blush: When at the docs today I will be asking so DH is aware that it is OK :thumbup:



Hotbump said:


> My appointment is tomorrow at 2pm and I'm nervous!!!

Goodluck....mine is at 3pm today!


----------



## Sbmack

I don't really feel pregnant either. I am so worried something's wrong. I have had sore hard bb's until a couple of days ago. Has anyone else noticed bb' being sore on and off? My next scan is Thursday morning. I wish it were today. Just need some reassurance.


----------



## lulu83

Had my nuchal screening this morning. Baby's lookin good. Hopefully my hyperemesis goes away soon...but unlikely. I'd like to have my picc line removed...I'm sick o IV fluids and meds, but I guess it's better than going to to hospital weekly..

https://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r506/lcwalsh333/6E7377B2-C7D1-4C65-8DFE-B05744003E36-2566-0000031A49E228D9.jpg


----------



## SisterRose

Sbmack - my boobs were sore until this weekend gone at 9weeks2days then they went "normal" this morning they're sore again just not as much as before. I think it's normal around this stage  

My sonoline b came an hour ago annnnddff I found babas heartbeat within 20mins, I'm so thrilled right now :cloud9: 160-179bpm <3


----------



## SisterRose

Lovely scan pic lulu83. I love how you can see his/her little hand! X


----------



## momof1making2

Lulu83 what a beautiful baby! No longer a bean, a baby, I LOVE IT, thanks for sharing!
I'm ordering my sonoline b today :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

lulu looks like a girl :)


----------



## KalonKiki

For those having appointments/scans today or sometime in the very near future, good luck! I'll be hoping for healthy, sticky beans for you all and that everything is going good. :hugs:

lulu83: Congrats on a good, healthy scan! I hope that your hyperemesis goes away soon too. It's dreadful throwing up all day. Even with Zophran I still threw up three times yesterday. DF has been going into the bathroom with me for comfort and support lately though, and that makes me feel better.

Here are my scan pics from yesterday. I don't know how to work the scanner, so I just took them with my phone this time (DF helped me with the scanner last time, I think we need his computer in order to scan stuff because he has some kind of program on there for the scanner).

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/0325132114_zps0bb54e0b.jpg

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/0325132114a_zpscfde7a5d.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

Gorgeous Kiki, looks like a boy xx


----------



## broodymrs

Great scans ladies. Funny how they all look different even at this early stage xx


----------



## suzie mcg

Hey guys :) Mind if I join a bit late?

I'm just over 10 weeks atm and really looking forward to the nuchal screening - just to make sure I really am safely pregnant LOL. It's not enough to fall asleep sitting up and growing boobs the size of Dolly Parton - I am hanging to see the proof.

All of your scans are just awesome too! :)


----------



## Girly922

Amazing scans lulu and kalonkiki!! I can't wait for mine :) 

Welcome Suzie, and congrats!! Totally know how you're feeling too!


----------



## suzie mcg

Thanks :) I know it's totally normal, but when the symptoms keep coming and going it will be so nice to get some solid proof! We went through IVF to get here, and after all the constant monitoring they do, it all stops at 8 weeks and u become a "normal" pregnancy. I can't say I miss the drives to the appointments though :)


----------



## lady1985

Well its official, bub is definitely in there! A whole 4.1 cm of cuteness!! the length measures 11 weeks 2 days so exactly same as my date! Hb 160 bpm and wriggling all over the place!! Wa Hey! My gyn says we are out of danger zone, phew...so relieved!


----------



## broodymrs

That's great lady!!


----------



## Girly922

That's great news lady!! So glad you're over the scariest bit. 

As my 12 week scan gets closer I'm getting more and more anxious. I'm absolutely terrified of a mmc. I'm just so scared of losing this bub. I wish I had a see-through uterus so I could see what was going on in there!!


----------



## sugarplumbum

Hello :)

Could I join this group? I have a new due date of 31st October with fraternal twins. I have 3 children already boy aged 10, boy aged nearly 9 and daughter aged nearly 6. We wanted 1 more bubs and ended up having 2 in there!

I have been fortunate to have had 3 early scans already as I was on Tamoxifen for treatment for Breast Cancer (aged 29 in 2009) and for a while they were concerned about how it would affect the babies, but they both seem to be well with lovely fast heartbeats.

Anyway just saying hello and nice to meet you all. :flower: xx
 



Attached Files:







scan pic 1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hotbump

Beany is okay :thumbup: Measuring right on track....and hb around the 160s :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







hotbump scan pic.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Junebugs

Aww congrats on all the scans ladies!!! They all look wonderful! Lulu , that is one DETAILED scan!!! You can see the leg outline and everything!! :)

Welcome to all the new ladies!! :wave:


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats on all the scans ladies! I'm so glad everyone is doing well. Congrats and welcome to all the new ladies!

AFM I havnt said anything in a while but I've been keeping up. Not a lot going on my way. Lots of ms! We travled for about a week and just got home today. We were out of state for a funeral and telling our families about the baby. It was so worth waiting so that we could tell out families in person. Everyone is so excited!


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats on all the lovely scans ladies!!! You must all feel so relieved. 

SisterRose, so glad you heard the heartbeat. How reassuring. I remember freaking out a couple of weeks ago because my bb's stopped hurting. Then they were sore again. Maybe it's just because I don't really have any other symptoms that I want them to feel different. My husband tells me I should just relax and be grateful that I feel normal.


----------



## girlnboots

My bbs are ginormous, but they don't hurt or anything. Super sensitive, definitely, but not sore. I'm really having an easy pregnancy so far (knockonwood) except I have had the occasional ms every now and then these days. And this baby loves some Mexican food, which is my least favorite next to Italian!

Are you ladies craving anything crazy yet?


----------



## Hotbump

My baby loves taco bell and makes me cry when I dont get it :haha: ;) Also corn on the cob with mash potatoe is yummy!


----------



## Maze

Congrats on all the scans and welcome to the new mommies. (I have to go back and find your dates so I can add you, if I miss you.. just post your date again.) 

I have good news and bad news. The good news is... BYE BYE FIRST TRIMESTER, HELLO SECOND!

The bad news is I was in the hospital again yesterday and when I showed up my blood pressure was 175/100! Not good. Needless to say I wasn't left waiting for hours this time...:nope:


----------



## Lindss

Maze said:


> Congrats on all the scans and welcome to the new mommies. (I have to go back and find your dates so I can add you, if I miss you.. just post your date again.)
> 
> I have good news and bad news. The good news is... BYE BYE FIRST TRIMESTER, HELLO SECOND!
> 
> The bad news is I was in the hospital again yesterday and when I showed up my blood pressure was 175/100! Not good. Needless to say I wasn't left waiting for hours this time...:nope:

Omg maze, that's insane!! How are you doing/feeling now?! Are you still in the hospital!?
And yay for us being in the second trimester!!! Xx


----------



## Lindss

Kiki and lululovely scans ladies! Your babies are absolutely beautiful. Welcome to all the new mamas, I think you will find a lovely bunch of ladies here


----------



## broodymrs

O no maze. Hope you aren't too poorly. You are having a rough time bless you. Is 13 weeks when second tri starts then?! Woop woop, exciting! I am loving being pregnant at the moment, everyone is being so nice to me!


----------



## babyluv2012

@ Maze, I hope you are feeling better soon, take care. :hugs:

Love the scan pics, it is amazing how much baby develops in a few weeks, it is just beautiful. :blush:


----------



## babyluv2012

So, question for you ladies..I got hit with MS at 6 weeks and have had nausea everyday in the afternoons and smells were grossing me out as well. 

I'm 9 weeks now and it seems like everyday the symptoms are fading away and getting less and less. I just got an ultrasound done at 8 wk +2 and everything was good, and my nausea was already decreasing by that point.

Did anyone else have their MS get better after 8 -9 wks? 

I'm still super tired and have really sensitive bbs (especially at night for some reason), dizziness, etc.


----------



## Hotbump

I had terrible nausea early on and it started to go away around 8wks? Just had a scan yesterday and beany is fine :)


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies! I'm part of a smaller group thread but now that I'm getting to the safe zone I thought I'd join you! Also you don't have any October 25th due dates so I thought I'd add one! I've had one scan and I have another in two weeks. I love being pregnant and I'm very excited!

So hi everyone! :hi:


----------



## Maze

Thanks for everyone's concern, still feeling rough today but just trying to take it easy. 

As for nausea settling around 9 weeks, that is generally the norm for most people, 9-10 weeks the placenta begins to take over which in many women will begin to lift the discomfort of MS. There are still unlucky ladies (such as myself) that have to wait much longer for MS or HG to go away, if it does at all. I definitely don't think losing the symptom of MS around 9 weeks should be concerning to anyone. 

Welcome to the group jbell157!


----------



## babyluv2012

Thanks everyone in answering my question about the MS, that does make sense. I feel better about it now. :winkwink:

Welcome Jbell! Were pretty close on our due dates, mine is the Oct. 30th :happydance:


----------



## broodymrs

Yep at 10 weeks i started to feel better. Still have the odd rough moment (such as right now on the train!) But so much better than i was.

Anyone around 13 weeks starting to feel anything yet? I've had some strange tapping/fluttery feelings today. I know it's v early but i always have been able to feel everything. Just wondering if anyone else is feeling things?


----------



## Maze

broodymrs said:


> Yep at 10 weeks i started to feel better. Still have the odd rough moment (such as right now on the train!) But so much better than i was.
> 
> Anyone around 13 weeks starting to feel anything yet? I've had some strange tapping/fluttery feelings today. I know it's v early but i always have been able to feel everything. Just wondering if anyone else is feeling things?

Yep, I am definitely feeling baby, I think Lindss said she was too. I might be confusing her with someone else though, I have a very bad case of pregnancy brain brewing. Last time I felt baby around 15-16 weeks. Before that I felt baby around 19-20 weeks.


----------



## lady1985

I'm only 11 weeks but I swear I have felt baby flutter like a fish squirming/moth flutter... I know it wasn't gas as I've been on metformin for a few years now so i'm used to gas feelings, this is definitely different!


----------



## Murmers0110

My ms got worse at 9 weeks. I sure hope that's not a sign:wacko:


----------



## Lindss

broodymrs said:


> Yep at 10 weeks i started to feel better. Still have the odd rough moment (such as right now on the train!) But so much better than i was.
> 
> Anyone around 13 weeks starting to feel anything yet? I've had some strange tapping/fluttery feelings today. I know it's v early but i always have been able to feel everything. Just wondering if anyone else is feeling things?

Yes I am! At first I wasn't sure if it was really the baby, but now I'm sure! Mostly at night when I'm laying down!


----------



## broodymrs

Exciting! Glad it's not just me going crazy :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Has anyone been experiencing sciatic (sp?) nerve pain? It's so bad!


----------



## babyluv2012

No not yet.. But if I cough or sneeze I feel the Round Ligament Pain.


----------



## jbell157

Did anyone have light af like cramping at almost 10 weeks?


----------



## Lindss

Murmers0110 said:


> Has anyone been experiencing sciatic (sp?) nerve pain? It's so bad!

O my goodness I have. It can be so terrible at times, I literally like get stuck in a position and can't move!! I can only imagine its going to get worse the bigger I get :(


----------



## lady1985

Only the last two days I've noticed some stretchy type feelings but other than that nothing!

I think my bump came out! :happydance: I'm feeling pregnant today, loving it!:happydance:


----------



## Lindss

Its been a long time since anyone's posted bump pics. I vote that we all do again! Xx


----------



## lady1985

yes we should! but I will have to post on our facebook page as my phone won't upload onto bnb :dohh:


----------



## Junebugs

I dont really want to post a bump pic until like 19 weeks when i know its a bump forsure not not just my fat!! LOL


----------



## Murmers0110

lady1985 said:


> yes we should! but I will have to post on our facebook page as my phone won't upload onto bnb :dohh:

Same here!


----------



## Murmers0110

Lindss said:


> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone been experiencing sciatic (sp?) nerve pain? It's so bad!
> 
> O my goodness I have. It can be so terrible at times, I literally like get stuck in a position and can't move!! I can only imagine its going to get worse the bigger I get :(Click to expand...

The pain makes me cry out just about each time! It's horriable! I'm scared for how bad it's gonna get. I'm deffinatly going to be bringing it up to my dr when I see her Tuesday.


----------



## girlnboots

If you have a smart phone, photobucket's mobile app is fantastic for uploading pictures.

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/20130323_012206_zpsed131619.jpg

what's sad/funny is that 2 months ago, my belly was almost flat with a bit of jelly around my belly button, and you could see my hip bones. I've only gained about 4 pounds, but I feel like I've gained 30 in my belly and boobs. And since I'm only 11 weeks, this is allll bloat. Lucky me.


----------



## MirandaH

Welcome to all the new girls!! Loving all of the new scan pics as well! Can't wait to see my little bean next week! 



girlnboots said:


> My bbs are ginormous, but they don't hurt or anything. Super sensitive, definitely, but not sore. I'm really having an easy pregnancy so far (knockonwood) except I have had the occasional ms every now and then these days. And this baby loves some Mexican food, which is my least favorite next to Italian!
> 
> Are you ladies craving anything crazy yet?

OMGoodness! I would eat Mexican every day if I could since getting pregnant. I have never been like that, but right now it is all that I want! 



Maze said:


> Congrats on all the scans and welcome to the new mommies. (I have to go back and find your dates so I can add you, if I miss you.. just post your date again.)
> 
> I have good news and bad news. The good news is... BYE BYE FIRST TRIMESTER, HELLO SECOND!
> 
> The bad news is I was in the hospital again yesterday and when I showed up my blood pressure was 175/100! Not good. Needless to say I wasn't left waiting for hours this time...:nope:

Maze: That is terrible! I hope that they can do something to help you soon! 



babyluv2012 said:


> So, question for you ladies..I got hit with MS at 6 weeks and have had nausea everyday in the afternoons and smells were grossing me out as well.
> 
> I'm 9 weeks now and it seems like everyday the symptoms are fading away and getting less and less. I just got an ultrasound done at 8 wk +2 and everything was good, and my nausea was already decreasing by that point.
> 
> Did anyone else have their MS get better after 8 -9 wks?
> 
> I'm still super tired and have really sensitive bbs (especially at night for some reason), dizziness, etc.

Still super tired all the time, but at 9 weeks, I started puking like a normal person and not every single thing that I ate. Such a relief because with the first baby I had HG until the very last second. 



Murmers0110 said:


> Has anyone been experiencing sciatic (sp?) nerve pain? It's so bad!

I got "stuck" in an auto parts store this week and OH had to help me out to the car. It was really weird because I have a bad back and have sciatica anyway, but this time it was on the other side. I have been sleeping with a pregnancy pillow and this was the first time I have gotten it since I got the pillow.


----------



## babyluv2012

Here is me at 9 weeks + 1 first thing in the morning, but still feel like its a lot of bloating. Excuse the messy room, haha. I'm really petite so not sure if I might start showing earlier. I'm 4'10" ( I know, really short!) lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## girlnboots

Yours looks much more like baby than mine does, babyluv. Jealous!


----------



## SisterRose

Lovely bumps ladies. Deff little baby bumps going on there :thumbup:


----------



## babyluv2012

girlnboots said:


> Yours looks much more like baby than mine does, babyluv. Jealous!

Awe thanks! Your pic is really cute too! I have gained like 4 pounds since I found out, so I think that is where the 4 pounds have gone, its probably just pudge, but I rub it and pretend its baby, :haha: (my doctor said no working out, except walking, until 10 weeks) just because of my history. 

I like your tattoo as well, what does it mean? (if I'm being too nosey, pls dont hesitate to say) :blush:


----------



## Maze

https://i.imgur.com/zFt4dLM.jpg?1

No bump or bloat at 13 weeks even with it being my third, I am actually smaller than I was at 6 weeks. Yikes.

Oh and that black band is the top of my pants, that is not a wall at the left side, that is my belly. Like I said, yikes.


----------



## Hotbump

I'm 11 wks today and this is my :baby: bump :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







bnb hotbump bump.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hotbump

I dont know how I got a bump since Ive lost weight and not gained :shrug:


----------



## Maze

Hotbump said:


> I dont know how I got a bump since Ive lost weight and not gained :shrug:

It's a beautiful bump! I wish I had a bump. You're supposed to show a lot sooner with each child, that is probably why you have a noticeable bump despite losing weight. My stomach is just a freak of nature and holds the baby in till I'm almost in third tri.


----------



## Hotbump

Maze said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I dont know how I got a bump since Ive lost weight and not gained :shrug:
> 
> It's a beautiful bump! I wish I had a bump. You're supposed to show a lot sooner with each child, that is probably why you have a noticeable bump despite losing weight. My stomach is just a freak of nature and holds the baby in till I'm almost in third tri.Click to expand...

I showed with my first when I was 9 wks, with my second not until I was 16/18ish wks and this one I started having a bump sround 8ish wks...think I'm just weird :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

babyluv2012 you have a very nice low bump....I would guess boy looked like my bumps with my boys :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Mine looks like Grinnboots. I've lost weight the whole time as well. My boobs are bigger and I'm carrying weight in my midsection totally different than before. I feel like I'm showing. I switched to maternity pants a while ago. Everything was hitting it. I feel like its sitting low.


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome and congrats to all of the new mommies of the thread! :wave: :flower:

Hang in there, Maze! I hope you start feeling better soon. You're a trooper, Mama! :hugs:

I don't think that I can feel baby move yet, but I can feel my uterus getting bigger from the inside. It feels like it's tugging at my stomach and trying to come out. :haha:

My MS has gotten worse since it first started, but I think that's just because I'm one of the unlucky ones. I don't know if I can really call it HG yet, but I'm definitely throwing up more than the average preggo. I just really hope that it goes away in the second tri, apparently for my mom it lasted for her whole pregnancy for 4/5 of us. ):

I think I'm carrying low, but that has more to do with my rib cage and shape of my abdomen than anything. I have a very long rib cage (the sides almost touch my pelvic bone), so my baby doesn't really have any other position to sit due to my short torso. I'm not as confident that it's a girl as I had originally thought, but that's probably because everyone keeps telling me that they think it's a boy. :wacko:


----------



## babyluv2012

Maze: You have a nice flat tummy, you probably have some awesome ab muscles! 

Hot Bump: Your bump is soo cute!


----------



## babyluv2012

Hotbump said:


> babyluv2012 you have a very nice low bump....I would guess boy looked like my bumps with my boys :)


You think? My hubby is hoping for a boy and I have a feeling it might be, but I just don't know. We will be happy either way though. :happydance:


----------



## broodymrs

Will post my bump in a bit, it's pretty big! Maze your lovely flat tum might be coz being sick has helped your abs!


----------



## Hotbump

babyluv2012 said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> babyluv2012 you have a very nice low bump....I would guess boy looked like my bumps with my boys :)
> 
> 
> You think? My hubby is hoping for a boy and I have a feeling it might be, but I just don't know. We will be happy either way though. :happydance:Click to expand...

Looks like my boy bumps :haha: Sending blue dust your way :dust: I think I'm having another boy :)


----------



## Lindss

I will post my bump ouc tomorrow...hubby has our camera with him today, and my phone takes awful pics. I live all your bumps ladies! Its fun to see how diff everyone's look! 
My sister is coming to puck up my two kids for a sleep over in half hr and hubby and I get an entire night to ourselves....such a rarity!! He is bringing home Egyptian takeout for dinner and we r gonna watch less miserables....so excited! Has anyone seen it yet!?


----------



## Maze

I have seen Les Miserables, it was quite good. I didn't like the director so much, I found he focused a little too much on awkward close ups. I know he was probably aiming to show facial expression that would normally lack in a stage production but it did get to be a bit much! Probably won't be as bothersome on a television though, rather than the big screen. 

Sounds like a fantastic date night!


----------



## SisterRose

Hi everyone, i will catch up properly later as am on phone atm! 

Ive just started to get shooting/stabbing paing in my foof! I dont recall this in my last pregnancy. it doesnt feel like the pain is up in there, it feels more towards the front in general if you know what i mean 

anyone else with pains in the foof? I dont know wether to worry or add it to the list of things to enjoy for the next 7 months :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

Anyone else feeling more sick now at around 9 or 10 weeks then before? I am nauseous all day and will puke out of no where......


----------



## Murmers0110

Junebugs said:


> Anyone else feeling more sick now at around 9 or 10 weeks then before? I am nauseous all day and will puke out of no where......

Me!!!! I was just bitching about the other day on here. At 9w1d I started full on vomiting. Up till the I was just dry heaving. It been vomit ever since.


----------



## Junebugs

Murmers0110 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling more sick now at around 9 or 10 weeks then before? I am nauseous all day and will puke out of no where......
> 
> Me!!!! I was just bitching about the other day on here. At 9w1d I started full on vomiting. Up till the I was just dry heaving. It been vomit ever since.Click to expand...

Oh i am glad i am not the only one!! It was not like this with my last one, it was getting better from around this time, i really home that this doesnt go into 2nd tri for us!! :(


----------



## Jaymelynn

You ladies inspired me to post my "bump" pic. Sadly it is all bloat. 

https://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u564/JaeInWonderland/ae2d521f-88df-44dd-a4a0-8e300fb2b454_zps8c74b7f5.jpg


----------



## KalonKiki

I started full on vomiting at 7+4, but it's gotten worse since then. Back then I threw up once a day, but now I'm throwing up at least three times a day. I hope that this doesn't continue through the second tri for any of us either.

And that's an adorable bump, Jaymelynn!
Cute bumps for the rest of you too, I'll have to post mine later. :D


----------



## Jaymelynn

I am sorry to hear that many of you are having worse ms and not better. Hopefully the end is near and it will be an easier second trimester.

Is anyone else getting migraines? I have a long history of migraines (since I was 15yo), but they were getting better. Starting at week 9 I started getting evening headaches. But starting week 11, they became full blown migraines. They are about 1 every other day. I have not taken any meds because I am fearful, but napping and ice packs are not helping.


----------



## Maze

Jaymelynn said:


> I am sorry to hear that many of you are having worse ms and not better. Hopefully the end is near and it will be an easier second trimester.
> 
> Is anyone else getting migraines? I have a long history of migraines (since I was 15yo), but they were getting better. Starting at week 9 I started getting evening headaches. But starting week 11, they became full blown migraines. They are about 1 every other day. I have not taken any meds because I am fearful, but napping and ice packs are not helping.

I believe they say it is caused by the increase in blood and thus the increase in blood flow. They aren't something that should be too concerning now, although later on in pregnancy it can be related to blood pressure and (potentially) preeclampsia, so it is an important symptom to track throughout your pregnancy for sure. For now, headaches are common and likely moreso for women who are prone to them.


----------



## babyluv2012

Jaymelynn said:


> I am sorry to hear that many of you are having worse ms and not better. Hopefully the end is near and it will be an easier second trimester.
> 
> Is anyone else getting migraines? I have a long history of migraines (since I was 15yo), but they were getting better. Starting at week 9 I started getting evening headaches. But starting week 11, they became full blown migraines. They are about 1 every other day. I have not taken any meds because I am fearful, but napping and ice packs are not helping.

Hi Jaymelynn, I too started getting headaches at 8 weeks (they are more tension headaches though) I am on Prometrium (Progesterone Supplement) 200mg per day since I found out that I was pregnant,and I'm thinking they are the culprit. The reason I think that is I was on birth control for awhile and started getting these same types of headaches. I only have to be on it for another week thank goodness, I am hoping its the meds, as I'm literally getting a headache like clockwork every day at 11am to noon, which just so happens to be 3-5 hrs after taking my pill...hmm. :cry:

I am currently taking 2 500mg Tylenol for them and my OB said it was ok, he even said I could take Ibuprofren, but I'm scared to do that. 

I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## girlnboots

If I get more than 5 hours of sleep, I get a sleep migraine. Ow.



babyluv2012 said:


> I like your tattoo as well, what does it mean? (if I'm being too nosey, pls dont hesitate to say) :blush:

It says "You always have the strength" in greek. Its come in handy many times in my life when I've needed to walk away from crappy situations.

Hurry up with those bump pics, ladies! This is fun!


----------



## jbell157

I've been very blessed not to have thrown up at all! I've had occasional bouts of nausea; however, I've been able to calm my stomach down by either snacking or sipping on a Hansen's soda. 

The picture below is my bump at 9 weeks 1 day. It hasn't changed much this week except I'm really bloated today. Everyone has lovely bump pictures btw!
 



Attached Files:







9w1d_zpse79abafd.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KalonKiki

Hehe, your due date is the day before my birthday, jbell. :blush:
Cute bump, by the way! :D


----------



## jbell157

KalonKiki said:


> Hehe, your due date is the day before my birthday, jbell. :blush:
> Cute bump, by the way! :D

Aww how neat! :) I'm really excited to have an October baby. It is my favorite month of the year.


----------



## 6lilpigs

jbell157 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Hehe, your due date is the day before my birthday, jbell. :blush:
> Cute bump, by the way! :D
> 
> Aww how neat! :) I'm really excited to have an October baby. It is my favorite month of the year.Click to expand...

And its the day after mine!! Octobrrs a great month for birthdays:thumbup:


----------



## broodymrs

Here's my bump!

Sister Rose - yes I've had pains in my feet and hands, I wouldn't worry think it's just pregnancy affecting your whole body. Apparantly pregnant woman are more prone to carpal tunnel syndrome, boo :(

I do get migraines occasionally but none since getting pregnant, having a lot of headaches though, just trying to stay hydrated.

My big problem at the moment is nosebleeds. Every time I blow my nose there is blood, but now I've started having full on gushing nose bleeds too! Yuk, looked it up though and again normal!
 



Attached Files:







mama cat.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Girly922

I've had a couple of headaches this past week but nothing I haven't been able to work through without painkillers. My ms has got more intense since week 9 but I seem to be having longer periods of feeling ok between the sickness. 

This was my massive bloat and bit of a bump taken last night. I had take out for dinner so got really bloated. 

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/BA4EB609-A86C-40EA-A56C-6DBDCDE80ADE-4309-0000040747B24FB1.jpg


----------



## broodymrs

Love how most people are wearing pj's! Xx


----------



## Lindss

O my goodness ladies, your bumps are just the cutest ever!! Mine is coming today! Just enjoying lounging watching the baby story, during my last two hers before the kids get dropped back off at home. Then its the start of crazy family easter weekend. Heading up north to collingwood to my in-laws until Monday...should be fun, but all four of us, dh plus matte a (4), and eli (7), and myself have to sleep in one room.....my definition of hell!!


----------



## Hotbump

Can anyone see the placenta on my scan? Friends are telling me it's on the left and at first I didnt see it but after they kept pointing it out I THINK Im starting to see it on the left...Wanna try the Ramzi Theory/Method for fun :haha:

If you click on the picture it will enlarge so you all can see it better :)
 



Attached Files:







hotbump scan pic.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Hotbump

Oh and I was told that the cord (white thing seen on top of baby head) its going to dissolve :shrug: so that is not the umbilical cord I'm guessing.


----------



## KalonKiki

October is a fantastic month to be born. :winkwink:
I'm excited to see how many babies in this thread end up sharing a birthday with me. :happydance:


----------



## girlnboots

October is my favorite month too! I love halloween, so I hope my baby feels like hanging out for a couple weeks. I'd love a little Halloween spawn :-D


----------



## babyluv2012

Lol, I'm due on the 30th, so I might very well have a little Halloween baby. I love Halloween, one of my favorite holidays.


----------



## jbell157

Yes! I just love the festivals and the leaves and weather. Oh and its full on college football season by then! Plus all the little trick-or-treaters are so adorable. And its the kick-off to the holiday season (Thanksgiving and Christmas). Its a really awesome month. 

Ugh just had to pay bills! Is anyone else's cable/tv bill RIDICULOUS!?!? I am getting charged $40 in fees! WTF!!!!!


----------



## Murmers0110

:haha:Lol jbell! I knew you had to live in the sec to be talking football! I had to check and sure enough Georgia! Whoooooo pig soooie! razorbacks! :haha:


----------



## Maze

My cable/internet/phone bill is $200 every month. It is really expensive here though.


----------



## Maze

Hotbump said:


> Can anyone see the placenta on my scan? Friends are telling me it's on the left and at first I didnt see it but after they kept pointing it out I THINK Im starting to see it on the left...Wanna try the Ramzi Theory/Method for fun :haha:
> 
> If you click on the picture it will enlarge so you all can see it better :)

Hmmm, I don't think I can see it. I don't think I can see it in my scan pictures either.


----------



## jbell157

Murmers0110 said:


> :haha:Lol jbell! I knew you had to live in the sec to be talking football! I had to check and sure enough Georgia! Whoooooo pig soooie! razorbacks! :haha:

Hahaha! Yeah I love some football! Believe it or not I'm a Buckeye fan! I was born in Ohio.


----------



## Girly922

broodymrs said:


> Love how most people are wearing pj's! Xx

I can't really fit ino anything else right now!! Lol. I'm going shopping tomorrow for some maternity jeans and leggings.


----------



## MirandaPanda

everyone's bumps are so cute. i have zero bumpage right now... i had a little bit of a gut pre pregnancy, so i just look the same as i always do lol.

as for the morning sickness.. omg.. mine is worse than it was at the beginning.


----------



## Lownthwaite

Okay here is my 12 week bump!

My DH is convinced it's twins (I'm a fraternal twin) but I'm trying to tell myself it's bloating & due to bring baby number 2!

Roll on the scan on tues!!

Sorry it's on the side - don't know how to spin it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Murmers0110

Lownthwaite said:


> Okay here is my 12 week bump!
> 
> My DH is convinced it's twins (I'm a fraternal twin) but I'm trying to tell myself it's bloating & due to bring baby number 2!
> 
> Roll on the scan on tues!!
> 
> Sorry it's on the side - don't know how to spin it!

I'm with your dh!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Murmers0110 said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> Okay here is my 12 week bump!
> 
> My DH is convinced it's twins (I'm a fraternal twin) but I'm trying to tell myself it's bloating & due to bring baby number 2!
> 
> Roll on the scan on tues!!
> 
> Sorry it's on the side - don't know how to spin it!
> 
> I'm with your dh!Click to expand...

Don't encourage him! :haha:


----------



## girlnboots

Yay! We don't have twins yet, do we?! That'd be exciting!


----------



## Junebugs

wow!!!! Thats an amazing bump for 12 weeks!!!


----------



## Murmers0110

girlnboots said:


> Yay! We don't have twins yet, do we?! That'd be exciting!

There is a newer girl who is having twins. I can't remember her name.


----------



## Maze

Happy Easter Weekend!

I am still not feeling good, but I baked a cake for easter lunch/my MIL's birthday and also made easter egg sugar cookies for the kids. I am just so proud of myself (despite that I won't be able to eat any of it) that I had to post pictures. It was a feat given I was fighting off nausea the entire time. 

https://i.imgur.com/nkhXqZU.jpg?1 https://i.imgur.com/trWDCFN.jpg?1


----------



## jbell157

Yum! Maze those look amazingly delicious.


----------



## lady1985

Wow maze well done!! Can you post your share to me in Malta he he! X


----------



## lulu83

I still can't really eat or imagine baking, but that looks delicious!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thay cake looks lush!!!


----------



## momof1making2

Maze those look aMAZEing :haha: I wish I could eat them through the computer.

My fetal doppler came in. I heard the heartbeat!!!! OH was worried it was my heartbeat but we could hear it clear as day down by my lower pelvic region. I don't think the monitor gave me an accurate heart rate though. It kept jumping between 90 and 100. Also I went to the other side of my belly and heard another heart beating, lol it was faint so it must just be my ONE little bean lol but OH was freaking out. How often can I do this? I want to hear it every second but can't it cause some kind of harm?


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hi ladies, hope you're all well. Just rushing through.
So happy for all who have had scans, your pictures at super cute. Here is my 10+5 bump/bloat! I'm also being teased by OH and family about possible twins! Anyhow, here it is:


----------



## Hotbump

Got my doppler today and pretty sure I heard the hb as the numbers went from 157-165ish <3


----------



## girlnboots

Mine will be here Monday! I'm super excited and I keep checking the tracking report. OH and I are both off Monday, so I'm sure we'll be watching at the door. 

Mine doesn't have a screen, but I'm gonna find a heartbeat counter that we can mess with.

Any idea what batteries the angelsound takes?


----------



## Hotbump

I got the Sonoline B doppler :flower:


----------



## lady1985

girlnboots said:


> Mine will be here Monday! I'm super excited and I keep checking the tracking report. OH and I are both off Monday, so I'm sure we'll be watching at the door.
> 
> Mine doesn't have a screen, but I'm gonna find a heartbeat counter that we can mess with.
> 
> Any idea what batteries the angelsound takes?

it takes the square battery. If you bought it new it comes with one!


----------



## babyluv2012

Maze, that cake looks so yummy, and the cookies are pretty too!

I love the new bump pics too! 

I kind of want to get a doppler too, but DH thinks it will just stress me out if I can't find the heartbeat. I know it would be just for fun, but idk. Do you all think they work pretty well?


----------



## Hotbump

I love mine, yeah it take some time to pick up the hb but it's not too hard....I have been banned by OH from using it until next friday because I used it 3 times today oopsie! :haha:


----------



## Murmers0110

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all well. Just rushing through.
> So happy for all who have had scans, your pictures at super cute. Here is my 10+5 bump/bloat! I'm also being teased by OH and family about possible twins! Anyhow, here it is:
> 
> View attachment 590937

Looks like we may have another set on our hands! It's gonna be interesting to see how it all plays out!


----------



## goddess25

Lots of impressive bumps there..i don't have one at all which is not unusual for me.

Maze the sugar cookies look great.


----------



## girlnboots

We made it facebook official for Easter!

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/1364713414390_zpsd144298b.jpg

This is a t-shirt I made. Hopefully people get it. If not, their loss!  We'll be posting ultrasounds and whatnot, so they'll get it eventually, haha.


----------



## lady1985

I haven't used my doppler since last week. At 11 weeks it wasn't very easy to find... now this morning in less than 2 mins!

Also happy 12 weeks to my little butterfly xxxxx


----------



## Junebugs

Ladies using a Doppler.. do you seem to find your little bean in the same spot? I just ask because last time i always found Mason far to the right. This time I always seem to find LO in the middle..... I think i am hearing the placenta on the left but i am not to sure.....


----------



## SisterRose

Last time I found DD lower down to the left, this pregnancy I find LO in the middle too :thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

Different spots with each pregnancy.


----------



## Murmers0110

Grinnboots that's super cute!

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Junebugs

goddess25 said:


> Different spots with each pregnancy.

Was each pregnancy always in the same spot or were they different aswell?


----------



## goddess25

Both different for me too. Not sure where baby is this time. Have a scan on tuesday will find out then.


----------



## girlnboots

My doppler will be here tomorrow! Yay!

Do any of you have the linea nigra yet? I have the very beginning of it, which sucks because I had my belly button pierced and now I realize my belly button ring is NOT centered. Bummer.

Also, some women seem to be SO happy with it, but I think they look icky. What's the general concensus? Do you guys love them or hate them?


----------



## Jaymelynn

girlnboots said:


> My doppler will be here tomorrow! Yay!
> 
> Do any of you have the linea nigra yet? I have the very beginning of it, which sucks because I had my belly button pierced and now I realize my belly button ring is NOT centered. Bummer.
> 
> Also, some women seem to be SO happy with it, but I think they look icky. What's the general concensus? Do you guys love them or hate them?

I do not have a linea nigra yet, but as my belly expands I notice that my belly ring is not so centered either, haha. Are you going to remove yours or buy the plastic "pregnancy" kind?


----------



## girlnboots

I have a bottom belly ring. I ended up taking mine out at 7 weeks because the hole started stretching from all my bloat. Started to hurt pretty bad! I did not think about having a bottom belly ring during pregnancy when I was 14, haha.

Also, it feels like my lower spine is cracking in two, like I need to pop it. Any suggestions? I took a hot bath, didn't help, I've been laying in my empty tub stretching and rolling my hips, and it seems to help for about 30 seconds.


----------



## Jaymelynn

I have both top and bottom done. Yeah I was about 14 too and never considered pregnancy, lol.
As for your spine that sounds awful! My only suggestion would be to lie on the floor and move side to side, but it sounds like you are doing that. Maybe sleeping with a pregnancy pillow will help? I am sorry I have no advice, hopefully someone else will think of something so you can relief. Feel better!


----------



## lady1985

Morning ladies!

As for position of baby with doppler mine seems to always be on the left! Really close to where I can hear my artery/HB.

I have my belly pierced too. I took it out last night and also noticed mine isn't in the middle! I've never taken it out apart from changing the bar! 

s for Linea Nigra - I have a white line coming above my belly button, i'm not sure if this is the start of it?!


----------



## Lindss

Hi ladies...I have the same thing w where my belly ring was...I took it out last pregnancy, and never put it back in. Now with the amount I'm showing already, you can see a small white line where the hole was, it looks like the start of a stretch mark....:( I've never had one before... This sucks!!!

Also, I tried uploading a belly pic here and it will not work! So frustrating!!


----------



## Junebugs

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies...I have the same thing w where my belly ring was...I took it out last pregnancy, and never put it back in. Now with the amount I'm showing already, you can see a small white line where the hole was, it looks like the start of a stretch mark....:( I've never had one before... This sucks!!!
> 
> Also, I tried uploading a belly pic here and it will not work! So frustrating!!



I have the exact same thing.. i never put mine back in after my last pregnancy either... i dont even know if it has healed over or not?


----------



## Maze

Did everyone have a good Easter? I am having such a hard time keeping up! I admit I don't think I am brave enough to buy a doppler, I think I would get obsessive and flip right out if some time I couldn't find the baby. I remember with my last pregnancy my first few appointments into the second tri my doctor always had a hard time finding it.


----------



## babyluv2012

I agree with Maze, I don't think I'm going to get a Doppler for that reason, I just don't want to worry myself. I am such a worry wort. Also, I feel that I would literally want to use it more than once a day and I would just rather not have the temptation. 

..I have always kind of had a dark line from my belly button down, but I'm hispanic so I think that may be why, but have not noticed it getting darker yet. However, my bbs are really veiny and they are these blue veins. And everyday DH goes..whoa! and I'm like what?? Then he says, oh nothing, just looking pretty good!! LOL He's so cute! 

Everyone have a good Easter? Mine was pretty good (I ate dessert twice!) Banana Pudding and Cheesecake!!! Yummy!!!


----------



## Lownthwaite

I got one of the pregnancy bars for my last pregnancy and wore it till about 37 weeks when it just got too sore and uncomfy so I took it out and never put it back in. (A BF baby wriggling and a toddler climbing all over me being enough to rip it out made me think it just wasn't worth it)

I'm not getting a doppler for the same reason - if I couldn't find the heartbeat one day I'd freak out! 

I'm so excited and so nervous at the same time - I have my first scan tomorrow morning! :happydance::happydance: 

Will keep you all posted. :thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

I bought one during my first pregnancy and it was great for me. Esp at timrs of reduced movement I would stick on the doppler and was instantly reasurred.


----------



## babyluv2012

Sorry if this is TMI, but I have noticed over the past few days I have been increasingly more discharge (it is water/milky) And I can literally feel trickles of it at times.

Any of you all having this? I know discharge can be normal, but I guess I have been pretty darn dry up until now, so I was concerned with the sudden change.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey Mamas! :wave:
How was everyone's Easter weekend?
We went down to DF's parents for the weekend. His mom painted us two nursery paintings, one for a boy and one for a girl. The boy one was wrapped in blue wrapping paper with a blue ribbon and said "To Liam's Dad" and the girl one was wrapped in pink wrapping paper and said "To Aurora's Mom". It was really sweet and the paintings are really nice. I'll take pictures and post them later. :D


----------



## Girly922

babyluv2012 said:


> Sorry if this is TMI, but I have noticed over the past few days I have been increasingly more discharge (it is water/milky) And I can literally feel trickles of it at times.
> 
> Any of you all having this? I know discharge can be normal, but I guess I have been pretty darn dry up until now, so I was concerned with the sudden change.

I've had quite a bit of discharge the whole way through so far. Sometimes creamy, sometimes slightly stickier. All apparently completely normal. :thumbup:


----------



## Murmers0110

So first things first, no doppler for me. I would totally freak out if I couldn't find it daily because let's face it I would use it daily.

As for the linea nigra, I have no clue what that is! I also never got my belly button pieced.

As for the discharge mine has increased since I've been pregnant fo sure!

As for me, I believe my ms has started fading!!! It's been much better the pay 3 days! I'm eating more and sweets are coming back into my life! Lol I go to the dr tomorrow so I'm guessing I may finally gain some weight at that appointment!


----------



## Hotbump

Putting away the doppler :haha: Couldnt find the hb on Saturday night eventhough I had heard it twice earlier and then Sunday no luck either. Tried again today and was about to give up when i found it, only heard it for about 15 seconds before baby decided to move again :haha: Not going to use it until next week as it makes me worry sometimes :dohh:


----------



## tx614

Girly922 said:


> babyluv2012 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI, but I have noticed over the past few days I have been increasingly more discharge (it is water/milky) And I can literally feel trickles of it at times.
> 
> Any of you all having this? I know discharge can be normal, but I guess I have been pretty darn dry up until now, so I was concerned with the sudden change.
> 
> I've had quite a bit of discharge the whole way through so far. Sometimes creamy, sometimes slightly stickier. All apparently completely normal. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am getting more discharge too! Most of the time it is clear, but sometimes it is tan, or even yellow and is stretchy (TMI, Sorry!!). I called the doc cause I was worried and he said it was normal and as long as it wasn't read it is okay. Anyone else having this or am I the only weird one! :blush:


----------



## KalonKiki

You're not weird, mine is yellow sometimes too. I'd say that as long as you're not itchy and it doesn't smell bad then it should be fine.


----------



## tx614

No itch and no smell! Whoo hoo! lol


----------



## Murmers0110

Mine is more like a thin lotion.


----------



## girlnboots

That's what mine's like. Thin and lotiony. And plenty of it. No smell or itching either. Sometimes it turns slightly yellow, but I haven't had any brown or pink since about 6 weeks or so, thank god!

My doppler came in today! I was trying to record it, but my OH is breathing today and pissing me off. We did manage to figure out the hb is about 160-165 bpm. Right when we were about to get a good strong listen, we'd hear a THUMP and it'd be gone. I don't think the cheeky little thing likes being poked and prodded, so I guess I better knock that off, haha.

Thank god for youtube videos or else i'd have no idea what I would be listening for. I found a good clear thump-thump, but then I felt my own pulse. Whoops  and likewise with the whoosh-whoosh. Finally I found the chugga-chugga right to the lower left of my belly button. You doppler ladies know what I'm talking about, haha.


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: 

I never got a line nigra with my last pregnancy but I'm very fair skinned and I hear it's more common with women who're more tanned. Probably doesn't help with not seeing the sun for the last few years. British summertime started on Sunday and it's STILL snowing here and freezing cold. Bah!

I'm desperately trying not to use my doppler too much. I'm thinking once a week would be enough but so far I've used it three times since I got it last week :dohh: 
Last I tried was Sunday morning, I tend to only listen until I hear the heartbeat then switch it straight off instead of listening for a while. I remember with DD she really hated the doppler too, we used to get kicks and bangs and she'd move away then when she got bigger she'd kick the doppler right off my tummy. Little madam!

As for discharge, you've all got me slightly worried. I've had an increase in discharge and mine is slightly yellowy too but I've also found that sometimes it's really clumpy and comes out in thick snot like lumps(tmi sorry) and I have wondered about it being normal but it doesn't smell and I'm not itching :shrug: I might just have a word with my MW see what she says.


----------



## Sbmack

It's good to read about the discharge. Mine sounds similar. It's thicker than normal and tan or light yellow. 

I thought about getting a Doppler, but I'm afraid I'll use it to often or not know how to se it right and not find the hb which would freak me out. 

I'm having a NT scan done on Thursday. I had declined it originally, but if there's anything wrong I'd like to know ahead of time. It's also for partly selfish reasons in that I want to see the baby again since my next US won't be until 20 weeks. I thought I was getting one last week, but the dr. just use the Doppler to find the heartbeat. 

I've been telling people and it feels great. Everyone has been so excited and supportive. I have a meeting on Friday and I plan to tell my co-workers. The owner of my company already knows. I sell wine so I feel kind of bad that I'll be on maternity leave during the busiest time of the year (end of Oct. through New Years).


----------



## Girly922

My discharge has definitely calmed down from the amount I was getting at the start but I'm also getting snot like clumps occasionally. Sometimes they do look slightly off colour too. First time I saw it I completely panicked. Lol. But midwife said its completely normal. Apparently if it gets a green tinge to it it could mean thrush but I haven't had that so far. Lol. 

I had been getting a bit worried as since I've had my doppler (rather than borrowing the work one) I haven't been able to find baby's heartbeat. I found it today, I've been too worried about hurting baby to press down firmly enough to find it! :dohh: Sounds like a little train. :) 

We're still holding back on telling people until our 12 week scan next week. I have told my manager at work though and she's being really supportive. I overdid it at work last Friday and then ended up laid up all night with muscle pains and round ligament pain so she's trying to shift my workload, and possibly move me to another area so I can have more toilet breaks etc. I think she's more excited for me to announce than I am!! Lol.


----------



## Hotbump

They say that boys sound like trains and girls sound like a galloping horse :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

So I thought that whole, "eating pineapple can cause contraction" was a not true but the other day I ate some pineapple and i noticed all evening i was having dull aches and pinching pain in my uterus. Then i noticed a bit of pink staining to my discharge (is was so little and mixed in with my discharge). So need less to say i do think the pineapple did cause some mild contraction of my uterus.... weird. I guess i wont be eating it again until i am overdue ;)


----------



## Hotbump

I ate pineapple and 2hrs later my water went with my son at exactly 37 wks


----------



## Junebugs

Hotbump said:


> I ate pineapple and 2hrs later my water went with my son at exactly 37 wks


That's crazy!!! I always thought it was a myth!!! But i def. believe it now!


----------



## Hotbump

Junebugs said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I ate pineapple and 2hrs later my water went with my son at exactly 37 wks
> 
> 
> That's crazy!!! I always thought it was a myth!!! But i def. believe it now!Click to expand...

I had never heard of it before until after I gave birth...wish I had though my son was teeny 5lbs 13 oz and couldnt keep his body temp.


----------



## Sbmack

Twinkle???? Haven't heard from you for a while....hoping everything is well!! Just sent you a PM, but not sure if you check those. I hope I don't seem stalkerish....just checking in.


----------



## Junebugs

Hotbump said:


> I had never heard of it before until after I gave birth...wish I had though my son was teeny 5lbs 13 oz and couldnt keep his body temp.

Oh no that's awful :( Im glad everything turned out ok... had you eaten it any other time in your pregnancy or was that the first time?


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi sbmack, sorry I haven't been about I have tried to PM you but it hasn't worked for some reason. My sister died suddenly in an accident 2 weeks ago. I am a complete mess but trying to keep it together for this little monkey in my tummy.........hope all you lovely ladies are making it through these important weeks ok X


----------



## SisterRose

Oh no, I am so so sorry to hear that Twinkletoe :nope: 

Sending lots of hugs x :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Oh my goodness, Twinkle. I am so so sorry for your loss. Massive hugs. Glad to hear the little one is healthy. My thoughts are with you at this awful time. Massive hugs!


----------



## Junebugs

Oh Im so sorry to hear that, my condolences to you and your family hon.


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh Twinkle, I'm so sorry. I couldn't imagine losing one of my sisters right now. My condolences for you and your family and I hope that all of you will be able to make it through this hard time okay. Stay strong for your bean, and remember all of the good times that you had with your sister. :hugs:


----------



## Maze

I am so sorry Twinkle, what a terrible thing for you and your family to have to go through. When I was pregnant with my daughter, I lost my grandfather. Now, obviously given his age it wasn't so unexpected, not like losing a sibling in an accident, but I still remember how it felt to be pregnant and in mourning. I almost felt guilty for even having that shred of happiness in my life and then I'd feel guilty for feeling like I wasn't happy about being pregnant!

I hope you're taking a lot of time for you to heal, with your hormones already all over the place it is certainly a difficult time.


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm so so sorry about the loss of your sister twinkle toes. I'm all too familiar with the pain of loosing a sister in an accident.


----------



## CIM

Twinkle, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## momof1making2

Twinkle- my deepest condolences to you and your family. I'm am lost for words. I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Hotbump

Junebugs said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I had never heard of it before until after I gave birth...wish I had though my son was teeny 5lbs 13 oz and couldnt keep his body temp.
> 
> Oh no that's awful :( Im glad everything turned out ok... had you eaten it any other time in your pregnancy or was that the first time?Click to expand...

Yeah it was my first time that I had eaten pineapple during my pregnancy.


----------



## Hotbump

So sorry for you loss Twinkle :hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks guys, she was my only sibling and my best friend in the world, i am trying to be strong for my little monkey in my tum. I appreciate your words x


----------



## Lownthwaite

Twinkle I'm so sorry for your loss - big big hugs. xxx


----------



## Lownthwaite

My first scan went well today - although only one in there!!

I'm further along than I thought though and they've put me at 14 weeks tomorrow! Guess it explains the bigger than expected belly! Although confused as I had a full period on Jan 3rd but guess that doesn't matter?! 

My new due date is October 2nd - please can I be moved up on the first page?

Baby kept dancing around :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Junebugs

Great picture!! How far along did you think you were? Looks like a boy to me ;)


----------



## suzie mcg

Twinkle .. my heart goes out to you for this terrible loss. My DHs mum passed away 2 weeks ago and his grief has been incredibly hard to witness. She was not old and it was the result of a hospital error so was a terrible shock. 
He is slowly finding the strength to be happy without guilt sometimes, and I hope you can do the same soon. It's an awful loss to bear and I really feel for you.


----------



## Lownthwaite

Junebugs said:


> Great picture!! How far along did you think you were? Looks like a boy to me ;)

Going of my LMP I'd counted 12+5. 

It's really confused me - I've lost a week :haha::dohh:


----------



## Junebugs

suzie mcg said:


> Twinkle .. my heart goes out to you for this terrible loss. My DHs mum passed away 2 weeks ago and his grief has been incredibly hard to witness. She was not old and it was the result of a hospital error so was a terrible shock.
> He is slowly finding the strength to be happy without guilt sometimes, and I hope you can do the same soon. It's an awful loss to bear and I really feel for you.

Oh wow, thats horrible, im so sorry.... :(


----------



## Junebugs

Lownthwaite said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Great picture!! How far along did you think you were? Looks like a boy to me ;)
> 
> Going of my LMP I'd counted 12+5.
> 
> It's really confused me - I've lost a week :haha::dohh:Click to expand...

That is weird especially since you had a "period" and everything... oh well as long as he/she is healthy :)


----------



## Lownthwaite

Junebugs said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Great picture!! How far along did you think you were? Looks like a boy to me ;)
> 
> Going of my LMP I'd counted 12+5.
> 
> It's really confused me - I've lost a week :haha::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> That is weird especially since you had a "period" and everything... oh well as long as he/she is healthy :)Click to expand...

Yeah I can't get my head round it! :dohh: Like you say though, all looks good so no bother! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotbump

I think it's a girl based on the skull but I could be wrong :flower:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hotbump said:


> I think it's a girl based on the skull but I could be wrong :flower:

Anybody else like to hazard a guess - I've not got a clue! :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

Hotbump said:


> I think it's a girl based on the skull but I could be wrong :flower:

Thats funny because i thought it was boy based on the skull.... :) its funny how 2 people can see completely different things LOL


----------



## Girly922

Lownthwaite said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I think it's a girl based on the skull but I could be wrong :flower:
> 
> Anybody else like to hazard a guess - I've not got a clue! :haha:Click to expand...

Going by skull theory I'd say :blue:


----------



## MirandaH

Twinkle: I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I just can't imagine. 

AFM: Tomorrow we are leaving for SC for our wedding on Saturday. I have done all that I possibly can from here to make sure that everything is finished and goes well. It has been a very stressful week. Tomorrow we go in for our CVS testing and I assume that we will get the results over the phone on our honeymoon, so I am really hoping that it is good news. I could use all of the positive thoughts sent my way that are possible. Up until now, I kept thinking that everything has to be fine with our little turtle, because there is no way in the world that life could be cruel enough to have my OH go through having another baby with Edwards or some other serious problem. Now that it is time for the testing I am in a total panic. I just can't wait until it is all over.


----------



## lulu83

Twinkle I am so sorry for your loss, that is so heartbreaking :( :hugs:

MirandaH I'm sending all the positive vibes I can your way! I'm hoping the CVS goes smoothly and that you have an amazing wedding and honeymoon! Enjoy every second!


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope that you hear good news from your test results and that you have a wonderful wedding and honeymoon. Try not to worry so much, this is supposed to be a very happy time! :winkwink:


----------



## Hotbump

Junebugs said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I think it's a girl based on the skull but I could be wrong :flower:
> 
> Thats funny because i thought it was boy based on the skull.... :) its funny how 2 people can see completely different things LOLClick to expand...

:haha: i might be wrong...I just heard that boys have a cave man shaped head and I dont see it.


----------



## Junebugs

Hotbump said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I think it's a girl based on the skull but I could be wrong :flower:
> 
> Thats funny because i thought it was boy based on the skull.... :) its funny how 2 people can see completely different things LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: i might be wrong...I just heard that boys have a cave man shaped head and I dont see it.Click to expand...

:haha: See and i heard that girls have the "rounded head" at the top and boys have the flatter skull... so i guess we are seeing the same thing just we are both backwards on what the theory is !! LOL


----------



## Hotbump

My boys had really round heads at the scans :haha:
 



Attached Files:







roundhead.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Junebugs

And see my boy did not have a round head AT ALL.... so i guess that proves how true that "theory" is..... hahahahhaha :).. this was my 12 week scan from Mason
 



Attached Files:







226106_10150714461590023_4803996_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Murmers0110

I and a scan today and I am measuring right on point. Finally! I've been a lil behind the whole time. The baby looked like a baby which was cool to see! Hb was 178. I've lost more weight but the dr isn't concerned still. The next time I go back we will have an anatomy scan!


----------



## goddess25

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii503/goddess7525/20130402_175728_zps7f3f2575.jpg

Had my NT scan today.. Neuchal fold measured at 2mm, HR fine and measuring ok for dates. Anomaly scan May 10.


----------



## goddess25

Twinkle I am so very sorry to hear that devastating news. Please take care of yourself and bean and we are thinking of you at this awful time.

MirandaH try and enjoy your wedding and honeymoon. I am sure everything will go smoothly with the CVS.


----------



## lady1985

Hotbump said:


> My boys had really round heads at the scans :haha:




Junebugs said:


> And see my boy did not have a round head AT ALL.... so i guess that proves how true that "theory" is..... hahahahhaha :).. this was my 12 week scan from Mason

Hotbump you pic does have a flatter head! 

The flatness is more related to the top that anywhere else (which is caveman head theory)

I finally have my scan pic on the computer and will upload, but your scans looks so much more clear!


----------



## lady1985

This was my scan last week...all your scans look so much clearer!

Also all yours seem to be chilling out lying down, why is mine upsidedown lol!
 



Attached Files:







Peacake.jpg
File size: 110.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lindss

Twinkle, I am so so sorry for the loss of your sister.....I can't even begin to comprehend how hard that would be. Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## Lindss

Miranda, good luck and have fun at your wedding!! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way for good test results!! Post a pic of your big day here so we can all see how stunning you looked!! Xx


----------



## MirandaH

Thank you everyone. I woke up to brown spotting this morning, but no cramps, so I don't know if this will change things with the CVS. My first appointment today is at 1:15, so we will see how things go. I will post after my appointment to keep you all posted. Trying to stay positive at this point. Going a little nuts.


----------



## goddess25

Hope everything is ok MirandaH.


----------



## babyluv2012

Twinkle: I am very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## babyluv2012

Does anyone else have stuffy pregnancy nose? aka Pregnancy Rhinitis? 

Any recommendations on how to relieve it? I've been using saline sinus spray and probably need to do the Sinus Rinse again too, but boy is my nose stuffy and I sneeze alot too.


----------



## snj

Hey i am also due on 30th oct :)


----------



## babyluv2012

snj said:


> Hey i am also due on 30th oct :)

Hi SNJ! Congrats! Its neat that we have the same due date! 

There sure is alot of October babies!!! :happydance:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Twinkle, i'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family. ((HUGS))

Miranda - hope everything goes well at appointment.

All these scans look fab! Mine is next week, seems like ages away.
My nausea has finally settled, which is great - I can eat again. Been having a lot of headaches this week though, like tension behind my eyes. Maybe i'm coming down with a cold. Anyone else had this?


----------



## goddess25

Yes to the rhinitis and yes to the headaches....

I do nothing for the rhinitis just put up with it and some days its better than others. The headaches are hard. I have also been feeling pretty dizzy lately while standing from sitting which i dont like.


----------



## suzie mcg

babyluv2012 said:


> Does anyone else have stuffy pregnancy nose? aka Pregnancy Rhinitis?
> 
> Any recommendations on how to relieve it? I've been using saline sinus spray and probably need to do the Sinus Rinse again too, but boy is my nose stuffy and I sneeze alot too.

Same here... I use a Vicks inhaler at night so I don't snore tooo much LOL Not sure if it helps much, and I'm not game to ask DH in case it's still terrible! But I think it works :)


----------



## lady1985

I have been having headaches but I think its to do with the progesterone tablets I'm taking. BLOcked nose also but maybe for to hay fever as the pollen is out!


----------



## Hotbump

My allergies have been hitting me hard every single day :( Never had it with my boys.....going thru klennex and toilet paper sooo fast!


----------



## goddess25

Have not seen a vicks inhaler in years must look for one that might be a good idea at night time its the worst.


----------



## girlnboots

I have a perpetually stuffy nose, but it hasn't been that bad at all lately. Headaches have faded, still peeing like a racehorse. Still a touch queasy now and then.

I can't wait for my 14 week scan on the 16th. Hopefully they'll be able to see what's hiding between those legs! All my friends and I think its a girl, so we'll see!

Btw, anyone on the fence about buying a doppler, DO IT!!! Even if you don't hear it every time, the times you do hear it are so, so well worth it. I got a full minute of recorded heartbeats and kicks last night. Now I gotta put it away for a week or so, haha.


----------



## babyluv2012

lady1985 said:


> I have been having headaches but I think its to do with the progesterone tablets I'm taking. BLOcked nose also but maybe for to hay fever as the pollen is out!

Hi Lady, I think I had talked to you before about Progesterone supps. I just got done with them, per the doctor I was able to stop at 10 weeks! I hit 10 weeks today, Woot! :happydance:

I'm sorry your getting headaches, I know mine were from the Progesterone pills because I don't have a headache anymore now that I'm done with them. 

How long do you have to take them for? Looks like from your ticker your already at 12 weeks. Hope you get to stop them soon. Feel better!


----------



## suzie mcg

girlnboots said:


> Btw, anyone on the fence about buying a doppler, DO IT!!! Even if you don't hear it every time, the times you do hear it are so, so well worth it. I got a full minute of recorded heartbeats and kicks last night. Now I gotta put it away for a week or so, haha.

I've been completely on the fence! I can just imagine myself in panic mode if I can't find a heartbeat... was thinking I'd wait til later when I get daily movement as well, so the panic is less likely. 
Good luck leaving it for a week LOL you must have amazing self control :)


----------



## girlnboots

I'm just telling myself baby doesn't like it, haha. And I've heard overusing dopplers can hinder brain/hearing development. That's what I'm telling myself


----------



## KalonKiki

I've had a bit of a stuffy nose, but it hasn't been that bad. I also get headaches now and then, but they aren't generally too bad either and only last for a couple of minutes at a time. I'm not sure about buying a doppler. I am worried that it's going to hinder brain development and hearing, and dopplers are not something that my current budget can allow for. I'll just be happy when I can finally feel the baby move and kick for the first time.


----------



## jbell157

suzie mcg said:


> girlnboots said:
> 
> 
> Btw, anyone on the fence about buying a doppler, DO IT!!! Even if you don't hear it every time, the times you do hear it are so, so well worth it. I got a full minute of recorded heartbeats and kicks last night. Now I gotta put it away for a week or so, haha.
> 
> I've been completely on the fence! I can just imagine myself in panic mode if I can't find a heartbeat... was thinking I'd wait til later when I get daily movement as well, so the panic is less likely.
> Good luck leaving it for a week LOL you must have amazing self control :)Click to expand...

I've been on the fence as well. With the price and having to purchase one online (not being able to get it immediately) has kept me from purchasing one.

I have my u/s next week too! I'm very excited. I'm anxious to find out what the gender is though (even though it's still so far off). My dad's side of the family is really hoping for a boy because I would be passing on a loved family member's name. My grandmother called me three times yesterday. Its starting to wear on me. Plus the fact that she thinks my DH will be disappointed if its not a boy :dohh: This is not the 17th century! Even though I told her 3 times he doesn't care she still doesn't believe me! :growlmad: I think she was drunk!


----------



## MirandaH

Okay, we are in the car on the way to South Carolina. Went for our appointment and had our ultrasound for more than 30 minutes. Lost 12 pounds last month. Baby looked great. They could find no reason for the spotting. I just have to try to take it easy the next few days. They gave us like 12 - 15 pictures of our scan and moved my due date to 10/14, so 4 days ahead. Will post pics when we can get to a scanner. 

As for CVS, they were concerned about disturbing anything in there (and so was I) after this morning's spotting. Instead they offered us the blood test, which will be back in 2 weeks, but they also said that Edwards is spontaneous and there is only a very slightly increased risk at just 1% even with OH having a baby with it before. They also went ahead and did the NT measurements just to see and all looked very good there as well. All in all it was a great visit. 

OH just asked who I was texting so much to and said to tell you all that he said "Hello"

Hope everyone is well and stays that way. Will try to check in during the honeymoon!


----------



## Junebugs

So glad everything went well hun!!! :) Have fun!!!!!! :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay Miranda! So excited for y'all! I hope the wedding is the one of your dreams! Have a good time on your honeymoon!


----------



## Sbmack

Have a great wedding weekend Miranda! Glad the testing went well. 

I have my NT scan tomorrow. I was on the fence, but decided to do it to get anther look at the bean since my next US wouldn't be until 20 weeks.


----------



## KalonKiki

My family is the opposite, jbell, they all want mine to be a girl, hehe. It's kind of a family tradition. OH's dad is the only one hoping for a boy. :haha:

So glad that everything went well, Miranda! I hope that your wedding and honeymoon goes wonderfully, have fun! :hugs:


----------



## suzie mcg

Miranda - have a great wedding :) 
Must be a HUGE relief to get that scan done just before, so now you guys can relax and enjoy your day. Wishing you guys all the best & hopefully you'll be way too busy to go online ..lol


----------



## goddess25

Have a wonderful wedding and honeymoon... so glad to hear the scan went well today. I think you did the right thing not having the CVS.


----------



## snj

babyluv2012 said:


> snj said:
> 
> 
> Hey i am also due on 30th oct :)
> 
> Hi SNJ! Congrats! Its neat that we have the same due date!
> 
> There sure is alot of October babies!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! And congratulations to u too. :thumbup:
How is evrythng going for u so far? 
Could u please guide me what kind of tests should i be taking in the coming weeks?


----------



## jbell157

That's awesome Miranda. Congratulations on your wedding and have fun on your honeymoon!


----------



## lady1985

babyluv2012 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> I have been having headaches but I think its to do with the progesterone tablets I'm taking. BLOcked nose also but maybe for to hay fever as the pollen is out!
> 
> Hi Lady, I think I had talked to you before about Progesterone supps. I just got done with them, per the doctor I was able to stop at 10 weeks! I hit 10 weeks today, Woot! :happydance:
> 
> I'm sorry your getting headaches, I know mine were from the Progesterone pills because I don't have a headache anymore now that I'm done with them.
> 
> How long do you have to take them for? Looks like from your ticker your already at 12 weeks. Hope you get to stop them soon. Feel better!Click to expand...

Hey hun, yes I think we are the only 1's on progesterone. I had my scan last week and my gyn told me to keep taking them until my next appointment at 15 weeks on the 26th! I guess we are all different.


----------



## Maze

Firstly, congrats on the wedding! Such an exciting time!

Secondly, I have a birth date for my bubs! Well, provided nothing happens that makes me deliver early. My c-section is scheduled for the morning of September 24th! I hope I hold out, because I really like that date for some reason.

My appointment yesterday went well, my doctor had a hard time finding the little one's heart beat. She said she'd bring in the ultrasound machine and just as she said that voila, she caught the little ninja. I am glad I don't have a doppler, if she has a hard time finding it I am sure I'd be pulling out my hair!

So excited to be able to mark the baby's likely arrival date on my calendar. :cloud9:


----------



## goddess25

fantastic news Maze.


----------



## girlnboots

Completely off topic, but my belly bloat is finally firm when I lay down! Of course, when I stand back up, jiggles galore, but at least we're getting somewhere!


----------



## Girly922

Have an amazing wedding and honeymoon MirandaH!! 

Maze, that's fantastic news. Seems so strange having a birthday before they're here. Lol. Fingers crossed he/she stays put until the 24th :)


----------



## babyluv2012

lady1985 said:


> babyluv2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> I have been having headaches but I think its to do with the progesterone tablets I'm taking. BLOcked nose also but maybe for to hay fever as the pollen is out!
> 
> Hi Lady, I think I had talked to you before about Progesterone supps. I just got done with them, per the doctor I was able to stop at 10 weeks! I hit 10 weeks today, Woot! :happydance:
> 
> I'm sorry your getting headaches, I know mine were from the Progesterone pills because I don't have a headache anymore now that I'm done with them.
> 
> How long do you have to take them for? Looks like from your ticker your already at 12 weeks. Hope you get to stop them soon. Feel better!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun, yes I think we are the only 1's on progesterone. I had my scan last week and my gyn told me to keep taking them until my next appointment at 15 weeks on the 26th! I guess we are all different.Click to expand...

@ Lady, ok I see. Well I certainly hope you start feeling better. Did you post a pic of your ultrasound already? Would love to see!


----------



## babyluv2012

@ Maze, its so neat that you have a Birthday for your bubs! Take care of yourself hun!


----------



## babyluv2012

@ Lady, nm, just found it, sooo cute! I have my 12 week u/s on 4/17 so I will post it when I get it. The one from my 8 week u/s just looks like a little chicken nugget, lol.


----------



## lady1985

Ah glad u found my pic. THink most people missed it! Thanks! The scan doesn't do justice as the scan was so clear, bub was moving everywhere! You will see such a difference with your next scan too! Not long for you now!

Can't wait for my next one in 3 weeks ill be 15 weeks. I wonder if we will find.out the sex...hope so! xx


----------



## babyluv2012

lady1985 said:


> Ah glad u found my pic. THink most people missed it! Thanks! The scan doesn't do justice as the scan was so clear, bub was moving everywhere! You will see such a difference with your next scan too! Not long for you now!
> 
> Can't wait for my next one in 3 weeks ill be 15 weeks. I wonder if we will find.out the sex...hope so! xx

I'm so excited and nervous for my next one. My Dr was saying they may be able to tell the sex at my 12 week exam, I though that was crazy. But I guess they look at the nub. I guess both boys and girls have a nub at that time, but the angle is different. We shall see. Seems a bit early to me, but with the technology now I guess its possible. 

I bet you will find out the sex at the 15 week one. How neat!


----------



## KalonKiki

Fantastic news, Maze! It's good to know when the baby will most likely get here. I keep wondering when my pumpkin's birthday will be. :D


----------



## lady1985

babyluv2012 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Ah glad u found my pic. THink most people missed it! Thanks! The scan doesn't do justice as the scan was so clear, bub was moving everywhere! You will see such a difference with your next scan too! Not long for you now!
> 
> Can't wait for my next one in 3 weeks ill be 15 weeks. I wonder if we will find.out the sex...hope so! xx
> 
> I'm so excited and nervous for my next one. My Dr was saying they may be able to tell the sex at my 12 week exam, I though that was crazy. But I guess they look at the nub. I guess both boys and girls have a nub at that time, but the angle is different. We shall see. Seems a bit early to me, but with the technology now I guess its possible.
> 
> I bet you will find out the sex at the 15 week one. How neat!Click to expand...

Really wow! At only 12 weeks! I even had a quick shot at the 3d but wasn't clear enough..OMG I hope we find out at the next app!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I just used my doppler...haven't used it since last Sunday tho, so i'm being good :flower: Heard bub HB nearly straight away!!:thumbup::baby::kiss:


----------



## Maze

I had a gender dream last night that my 12 week screening came back and for some reason there was a comment on gender. I was like, say whaaaa... and then was all, well it must be a boy if they can tell that early. Then I later found out it actually said 'female' on the paper. When I woke up I was convinced this baby is a girl, but I dunno. Now that a few hours have gone by I am on the fence again and still set on staying team yellow. 

Who else is team yellow? I can put the yellow markers next to your names, and then when others who intend to find out what they're having get an answer, put their respective team colours up too.


----------



## goddess25

I will be on team yellow the whole way but I am feeling that this baby is a boy. My intuition has been totally wrong both times so we will see. Its fun to be on team yellow. The only down side is having 2 names picked out.


----------



## Lindss

I am on team yellow! We have found out the gender the other two tines, and want the last time to be a surprise!


----------



## Junebugs

im hoping to be team yellow but I am already going crazy!


----------



## Girly922

We'll definitely be team yellow. :)


----------



## broodymrs

Def not team yellow! I'm too impatient and don't like surprises! Can't wait to find out at 20 weeks. Well done to you patient ladies who are waiting though!


----------



## momof1making2

You girls are fantastic for staying team yellow but for me, HECK NO I don't have enough patience ..........I need to find out! :)

Every night OH and I listen to our little ones heart beat racing a mile a minute, what a beautiful sound, music to my ears!


----------



## Murmers0110

I hoping for team pink! Desperately!!!!! No team yellow here! I already have my appointment scheduled. at 18 weeks I will be finding out!


----------



## girlnboots

I'm hopefully finding out at 14 weeks, on the 16th. We'll see.

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/20130405_094421_zps6e905032.jpg

Look what I woke up with! Unfortunately it went away after my morning pee :-(


----------



## CIM

We are team yellow, also.


----------



## Maze

CIM said:


> We are team yellow, also.

I didn't even have you on the list so I added you!


----------



## KalonKiki

I have to applaud all of you who are staying team yellow, but seeing as this is my first baby I absolutely have to find out. It's not possible for me to do any planning without knowing and I know that our families are dying to know the gender just as much as we are. :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

KalonKiki said:


> I have to applaud all of you who are staying team yellow, but seeing as this is my first baby I absolutely have to find out. It's not possible for me to do any planning without knowing and I know that our families are dying to know the gender just as much as we are. :haha:

I felt the same way with my first.. i totally understand...


----------



## jbell157

NO way am I team yellow. I need to know! We have a boy's name picked out and no girl's name as they are so tough. I'm desperately hoping for a boy so I don't have to tackle the challenge of determining a girl's name. 

Also, the month before I got pregnant I had a dream that I was in the hospital and the nurse put a beautiful baby boy in my arms. It felt so real and I felt so much love. I told my friend and she was like you're going to get pregnant next cycle. I was like no way, we aren't even trying. Lo and behold, we are pregnant so now I'm thinking my dream is coming to fruition! 

On another note! Someone touched my belly today :growlmad: I'm only 11 weeks and I'm all bloated and when I cross my arms over my shirt you can see a little bump. She touched it and was like aww look you've got a little bump...oh its so firm! I wanted to be like, yeah lady its gas so push a little harder and I'll leave you a gift after I walk out the door! :rofl:


----------



## babyluv2012

jbell157 said:


> NO way am I team yellow. I need to know! We have a boy's name picked out and no girl's name as they are so tough. I'm desperately hoping for a boy so I don't have to tackle the challenge of determining a girl's name.
> 
> Also, the month before I got pregnant I had a dream that I was in the hospital and the nurse put a beautiful baby boy in my arms. It felt so real and I felt so much love. I told my friend and she was like you're going to get pregnant next cycle. I was like no way, we aren't even trying. Lo and behold, we are pregnant so now I'm thinking my dream is coming to fruition!
> 
> On another note! Someone touched my belly today :growlmad: I'm only 11 weeks and I'm all bloated and when I cross my arms over my shirt you can see a little bump. She touched it and was like aww look you've got a little bump...oh its so firm! I wanted to be like, yeah lady its gas so push a little harder and I'll leave you a gift after I walk out the door! :rofl:

:rofl: Too funny! That is exactly how I feel right now, I look like I have a big bump because of the bloating and gas. Was it just some random lady? Why do people do that? I don't think I could ever go up to someone and just touch them, hello, personal bubble! I do like your inner comment though, if someone pushed on my belly, something would definitely sneak out, LOL!


----------



## babyluv2012

I definitely want to know if its a boy or a girl (its my first), but I don't have a preference on which one. So not sure what team I'm on I guess. I will be happy with either a boy or a girl. Although, if its a boy I think I'm going to have difficulty coming up with a name as I already have a name picked out if it is a girl. Ok, who am I kidding, I kinda want a girl, but OH wants a boy. :haha:


----------



## girlnboots

I've had the girl instinct from the beginning, so we'll see. OH had it for a while, but he says he has no idea anymore.


----------



## Junebugs

I have felt girl from the begining but sometimes i feel like i am having another boy.... I REALLY want a girl soooo bad, i would be more then happy with a boy again but this will be our last and it makes me sad to think i would not have that mother/daughter relationship.... :( .. i think that is why i am having a hard time being team yellow


----------



## broodymrs

Hey jbell. That's so funny, why do people feel the need to touch you up constantly once you're pregnant! I'm the opposite, really don't mind what we have but find girl's names so much easier than boys! What boys names do you have?


----------



## goddess25

Girls names are sure easier.


----------



## KalonKiki

I've also had the girl instinct right from the beginning, and often times I catch DF calling the baby "she", "her", or "our daughter" without realizing that he said it or without him meaning to. I think that subconsciously he thinks we're having a girl too. :haha:


----------



## Jaymelynn

I cannot decide if I want to find out. At first I wanted to be surprised and my husband wanted to know, but now we are both switching. My ultrasound is May 14, so I guess I have time to figure out. In the beginning I had a gut feeling it was a boy, but now I have has girl vibes too. I would prefer a boy, but really it would not matter much to me.


----------



## jbell157

If its a boy his name will be Samuel Kash. Both are family names.


----------



## lune_miel

We are both Team Blue :blue:. DH doesn't even want to entertain any names tho yet until we find out. I like *Dominic*.


----------



## Murmers0110

Has anyone's morning sickness eased up or gone away? If so what week were you when it happened? I am soooo over puking.


----------



## Murmers0110

We have our names picked out already. 
Girl is Ripley Elizabeth
Boy is Raiden Michael

I want a Ripley though!


----------



## Maze

lune_miel said:


> We are both Team Blue :blue:. DH doesn't even want to entertain any names tho yet until we find out. I like *Dominic*.

My 7 year old is named Dominic Francis, I love the name Dominic!


----------



## girlnboots

Murmers0110 said:


> Has anyone's morning sickness eased up or gone away? If so what week were you when it happened? I am soooo over puking.


Mine didn't even kick in til 10 weeks or so, and getting worse. Judging by my prayers to the porcelain throne this morning and my touchy gag reflex all day, I'm still in for another couple of days, at least.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I would love to stay on team yellow, but don't think i will. I have a feeling it's a girl, but only have a name picked for a boy, which is Skyler Tomas.

It's my daughters 4th birthday today, and she has been asking me how she was born. It was nice telling her all about her birth now she understands more.

Miranda, I hope you have a lovely honeymoon, and i'm glad your appointment went well.


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hey ladies can I join too? I'm due the 28th of October :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Ladies,

Would love to join too. I am due 25th October with #1. Go for 12 week scan next Friday. 

Susan


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Welcome Jamie and dream :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Welcome ladies and congrats


----------



## goddess25

Welcome to you both.

Just turned 14w and my vomiting has gone, still feeling slightly nauseated with it being worse at times. Still have the horrible taste in my mouth. Its certainly on the road to leaving.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats and welcome, Jamie and Dream! :wave: :flower:

I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow, but I'm still throwing up. I hope that it's on its way to ending soon because I have felt less nauseous lately and I haven't been throwing up as much as I was.


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Thank you, 
I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and hopefully getting over the naseau I don't want to jinx it though, I've had an awful few weeks with developing migraines and sickness!

Has any one else got a feeling like they need to burp and can't?? I feel like I have a ball of air in my throat that just won't come up!!


----------



## snj

I am taking insulins for my diabetes, thyroxin 25mcg and aspirin and duphastone to support my pregnancy.

I am hospitalised since 3 days after i passed a blood clot half the size of palm. The baby is fine fr now. There was a seperation between the placenta and the uterus hence the bleeding. But the gap is very minute and it wl resolve on its own.

The other thing they noticed in scan is the skin behind the baby's neck is 5mm normally it should be below 3mm. 3mm is also risky. So this value has put my baby in increased risks of having a down syndrome and other chromosomal abnormality and increases my chance of having a miscarriage altogether more.

All i can do is hope n prAy.


----------



## Lindss

snj said:


> I am taking insulins for my diabetes, thyroxin 25mcg and aspirin and duphastone to support my pregnancy.
> 
> I am hospitalised since 3 days after i passed a blood clot half the size of palm. The baby is fine fr now. There was a seperation between the placenta and the uterus hence the bleeding. But the gap is very minute and it wl resolve on its own.
> 
> The other thing they noticed in scan is the skin behind the baby's neck is 5mm normally it should be below 3mm. 3mm is also risky. So this value has put my baby in increased risks of having a down syndrome and other chromosomal abnormality and increases my chance of having a miscarriage altogether more.
> 
> All i can do is hope n prAy.

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## goddess25

snj said:


> I am taking insulins for my diabetes, thyroxin 25mcg and aspirin and duphastone to support my pregnancy.
> 
> I am hospitalised since 3 days after i passed a blood clot half the size of palm. The baby is fine fr now. There was a seperation between the placenta and the uterus hence the bleeding. But the gap is very minute and it wl resolve on its own.
> 
> The other thing they noticed in scan is the skin behind the baby's neck is 5mm normally it should be below 3mm. 3mm is also risky. So this value has put my baby in increased risks of having a down syndrome and other chromosomal abnormality and increases my chance of having a miscarriage altogether more.
> 
> All i can do is hope n prAy.

Sorry your going through this. Thinking of you.


----------



## Murmers0110

Snj I'm so sorry this is happening. I'll be praying for that it all works out for the best.


----------



## jbell157

snj I'm so sorry. I'll keep you in my prayers! 

Now I feel like a turd for having a meltdown today. I was going over finances and we are fine but it stresses me out. Then my SIL WILL NOT leave me alone. First she wants to help me decorate the nursery...(I'm 11 weeks :wacko: ) Now she wants to see if she can co-host or throw her own baby shower for me. Once again...11 weeks!!!! It is so sweet that she wants to be involved and I should feel blessed that this baby is already so loved but she is driving me crazy and stressing me out. So of course I take it out on the wrong person, my husband. I walk out of the house without telling him where I'm going and get a mani pedi. I'm sitting in the stupid spa chair about to cry and I feel so stupid. Finally, after Tom, my nail guy makes me feel better, I come back home and he is upset as he has a right to be. I apologized for not taking my phone or telling him where I was going and he forgave me. But these hormones can be crazy.


----------



## SisterRose

Snj - sending big hugs and positive thoughts, sorry you're having a rough time and I really hope everything works out fine :hugs:


----------



## lulu83

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way snj :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

I hope everything works out for you Snj! There are a lot of false positives for downs at this stage.


----------



## snj

Thxz guys. Been really stressed about it since past few days.:nope: Have been going thru the threads in gestational complication in b&b itself. The threads give me some hope. Most of them hav been blessed with healthy babies aftr having upto 8mm of extra skin. I really really m hoping to be one of those women rt now. 
Plz keep me in prayers. :cry:


----------



## goddess25

Have they advised you to do an amnio or CVS?


----------



## Junebugs

goddess25 said:


> Have they advised you to do an amnio or CVS?

I was just about to ask that.... Im sorry you are going through this stressful time right now :( :hugs:


----------



## snj

goddess25 said:


> Have they advised you to do an amnio or CVS?

A cvs test in not available in this country. So my only option is amniocentesis.


----------



## Zahara13

Hey ladies can I be added to the list please:) due oct 9th:) still a paranoid freak that worries about every twinge!!! Why can I not relax and enjoy the experience instead of worrying of things that may go wrong!!! Grrrr


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh snj, you must be going through so much right now. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and I hope that you have a beautiful healthy baby. Try to relax, the stress is very bad for you and your baby. Have hope that everything will be okay. :hugs:

I'm sorry that your SIL is stressing you out over that stuff so early in your pregnancy. My ILs have been very sweet to me, especially my MIL. She bought me some "in between" maternity clothes so that I would have stuff that fits and because she wants to make sure that I'm eating properly she gave me some easy recipes. She's been doing even more than my own mother has to help me through this pregnancy and prepare for my baby. :)


----------



## lady1985

Sjn hope things change for the better for you. Sorry to hear such a stressful time..


----------



## lady1985

@ jbell I totally understand you I'm going through a but of a rough tIme with Dh too. He's so moody and.snappy then blames me for my hormones!! I wish they would show, then he'd b sorry!! We are moving next week into a rented apartment as our house has been sold and the one we bought has lots of.work to be done to it....ugh...bad timing! So don't worry stress is my middle name!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

snj, I hope everything works out well for you, sorry you're having a bad time atm.

Sickness/nausea has gone, hooray!! I'm even able to eat bacon without gagging :) Have scan on Thursday, and we are taking DD along with us, she has been so excited about it. She has even been listening along to baby's heartbeat on our doppler. 

One of my friends had just found out she is expecting too, although she is a few weeks behind me, it will be nice to share symptoms etc.


----------



## Lownthwaite

I'm sending out lots of positive vibes for all you ladies in hard times right now. :hugs:

Maze - please can you change my due date to Oct 2nd? Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## suzie mcg

jbell157 said:


> snj I'm so sorry. I'll keep you in my prayers!
> So of course I take it out on the wrong person, my husband. I walk out of the house without telling him where I'm going and get a mani pedi. I'm sitting in the stupid spa chair about to cry and I feel so stupid. Finally, after Tom, my nail guy makes me feel better, I come back home and he is upset as he has a right to be. I apologized for not taking my phone or telling him where I was going and he forgave me. But these hormones can be crazy.

Thanks for the laugh :) At least you got pretty feet out of it! Whenever I have a meltdown, I do housework.. yours is a way better option! LOL


----------



## suzie mcg

snj said:


> Thxz guys. Been really stressed about it since past few days.:nope: Have been going thru the threads in gestational complication in b&b itself. The threads give me some hope. Most of them hav been blessed with healthy babies aftr having upto 8mm of extra skin. I really really m hoping to be one of those women rt now.
> Plz keep me in prayers. :cry:


I'm really hoping it'll be OK for you. Do they do blood tests as well? 
I'm in a high risk group because of my age, and have done loads of research into worst case scenarios just in case, and there really are a lot of happy endings. i truly pray you will be one of them too x


----------



## tx614

snj I will keep you and your hubby in my prayers! I am sorry you have to go through this


----------



## MirandaH

This is the first chance I have gotten to get online since leaving for the wedding (which went great). We are now vacationing on Kiawah Island and it is so beautiful here and we are so happy. Can't wait to get the results of our blood tests. We will absolutely not be on team yellow. We will find out what the baby is in a little over a week when we get our test result. I think I am totally caught up now.



goddess25 said:


> Have a wonderful wedding and honeymoon... so glad to hear the scan went well today. I think you did the right thing not having the CVS.

I really did not want to have it done either. I am so glad the blood test was an option. They said that it is ONLY 99.1% accurate and that is good enough for me! 



Maze said:


> Firstly, congrats on the wedding! Such an exciting time!
> 
> Secondly, I have a birth date for my bubs! Well, provided nothing happens that makes me deliver early. My c-section is scheduled for the morning of September 24th! I hope I hold out, because I really like that date for some reason.
> 
> My appointment yesterday went well, my doctor had a hard time finding the little one's heart beat. She said she'd bring in the ultrasound machine and just as she said that voila, she caught the little ninja. I am glad I don't have a doppler, if she has a hard time finding it I am sure I'd be pulling out my hair!
> 
> So excited to be able to mark the baby's likely arrival date on my calendar. :cloud9:

Thank you and OMG!! How exciting to know for sure what date your little bundle will be arriving! Congrats!! 



snj said:


> I am taking insulins for my diabetes, thyroxin 25mcg and aspirin and duphastone to support my pregnancy.
> 
> I am hospitalised since 3 days after i passed a blood clot half the size of palm. The baby is fine fr now. There was a seperation between the placenta and the uterus hence the bleeding. But the gap is very minute and it wl resolve on its own.
> 
> The other thing they noticed in scan is the skin behind the baby's neck is 5mm normally it should be below 3mm. 3mm is also risky. So this value has put my baby in increased risks of having a down syndrome and other chromosomal abnormality and increases my chance of having a miscarriage altogether more.
> 
> All i can do is hope n prAy.

I am so sorry that you are going through all of this. I saw that CVS is not available, but what about the blood testing that I just had done? Like I said above, it is awfully accurate. I know that it is easier said than done, but please try to relax and don't stress out too much. It is not good for you or baby. You will be in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations and have a wonderful honeymoon enjoy!


----------



## CIM

So excited and nervous, got an US in the AM, and see my OB, and lab work. I am excited about the US, really nervous about lab. Getting my progesterone drawn, it's been on a slow decline, even though I am supplementing with the shots twice weekly. I just want a fantastical number in the 50s. Going to ask my OB about TENS during labor, I know along way off, hopefully. Pray that the US shows my cervix long and tight. I just can't sleep, it's crazy. Oh, and I have been feeling quickening the past four days, which I love but always feels insane.


----------



## snj

I am so sorry that you are going through all of this. I saw that CVS is not available, but what about the blood testing that I just had done? Like I said above, it is awfully accurate. I know that it is easier said than done, but please try to relax and don't stress out too much. It is not good for you or baby. You will be in my thoughts. :hugs:[/QUOTE]


My docs said the only accurate diagnosis available is amniocentesis.
I asked her if any kind of blood work cld draw us a conclusion she said not possible. But i plan to get a second opinion about all this. Will start by getting a fresh new u/s done arnd week 12. Lets hope it was a big mistake on the u/s doctor's part ;)


----------



## MirandaH

> snj said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry that you are going through all of this. I saw that CVS is not available, but what about the blood testing that I just had done? Like I said above, it is awfully accurate. I know that it is easier said than done, but please try to relax and don't stress out too much. It is not good for you or baby. You will be in my thoughts. :hugs:
> 
> 
> My docs said the only accurate diagnosis available is amniocentesis.
> I asked her if any kind of blood work cld draw us a conclusion she said not possible. But i plan to get a second opinion about all this. Will start by getting a fresh new u/s done arnd week 12. Lets hope it was a big mistake on the u/s doctor's part ;)Click to expand...

I am glad you are going to get a second opinion. And you are right! The U/S tech could have made a mistake. Mine changed my due date, and I changed my ticker to reflect that, but only because she changed it by only 4 days. I know for a fact that baby is just measuring large. I know when I Oed and even more important (since that could be off by a couple days), when the baby dance was done and if I was a late implanter, then baby would measure smaller and not larger. We both were working a lot in January and moved, so there was only one day it could have been and I think that U/S tech made a mistake or baby is going to be tall like DH.


----------



## MirandaH

Introducing Baby H! Stretched out and relaxing with hands behind head.
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound12+2.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## broodymrs

Wow miranda that's a brilliant pic! Congrats on your wedding. Jealous off you off on honeymoon. Have a lovely time.

Been to have liver function tested this morning as itching all over. Get results on thurs so hoping everything is ok. Felt a lot of baby movement on sat but he's gone quiet now. Want him to liven up again!


----------



## Junebugs

MirandaH said:


> Introducing Baby H! Stretched out and relaxing with hands behind head.

S/he looks soooooo relaxed!!! :) Great picture!!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats Miranda, I hope you have a lovely honeymoon. Your scan is super cute, baby looks very chilled :)


----------



## goddess25

Great picture MirandaH - so chilled out. Hope thats an indicator of babies personality!


----------



## Lindss

Your baby is so sweet Miranda!! Have a fantastic time in your honeymoon!!


----------



## Murmers0110

What an amazing pic Miranda! I hope you are as relaxed on Your honeymoon as your baby is!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on the wonderful US pic and on your wedding, Miranda! I hope that you have a great honeymoon. :D


----------



## lady1985

Beautiful scan pic Miranda!! Awww!! 

AFM I think I am really showing now, people are starting to notice when i wear tight tops. I was lying down earlier and think I can feel my uterus now...can any1 else?? It feels funny, really round and my tummy doesn't feel the same anymore!!


----------



## babyluv2012

I'm really in need of some healthy, easy meal ideas, but I am still having trouble with chicken (yuck!) and I don't like eggs right now. What are your ladies typically meals? Here is what I've been doing, but just getting board with it.

Breakfast: Oatmeal
Morning Snack: Sliced apple and Wedge of laughing cow cheese w/ some crackers.
Lunch: Salad and/or Frozen Amys Meal (organic) I like the 3 cheese penne pasta (need help here) 
Afternoon Snack: Granola Bar
Dinner: Healthy taco salad, grilled cheese and tomato soup, etc. (Need help here)


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like your doing ok. Can't help much as I am eating a tonne of chicken.


----------



## girlnboots

I lost 35 pounds last year counting calories and using the "fat secret" app for android. It keeps counts of your nutrients/food/calorie intakes and you can even set it up for a pregnancy diet. If you have a smart phone, you can even scan the barcodes of your food instead of handkeying it in. I haven't used it since last year, but it really is fantastic.

One snack food I always loved was buying non-fat yogurt and the bags of diced frozen fruit for smoothies. I especially liked the peach, mango, and banana, and I would add frozen diced strawberries. Add a serving of yogurt to a generous "serving" of fruit and stir. The yogurt freezes and its just as good as ice cream, better for you, and way, way less calories.

Also, try baked chicken breasts marinated in regular italian dressing over plain brown rice, a baked potato with low-fat toppings, and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Girly922

lady1985 said:


> Beautiful scan pic Miranda!! Awww!!
> 
> AFM I think I am really showing now, people are starting to notice when i wear tight tops. I was lying down earlier and think I can feel my uterus now...can any1 else?? It feels funny, really round and my tummy doesn't feel the same anymore!!

I can definitely feel my uterus, I have been able to feel it slightly above my pubic bone for over a week now. But I must be starting to show as I know there are whispers going around my work as to am I pregnant or am I just piling on the pounds! Lol. Cheeky sods!


----------



## broodymrs

Yes i looked a bit chunky a couple of weeks ago before i went on hol but i've come back and everyone has commented on the bump! 

Blood tests back. Liver ok but vit d deficient. Hopefully not a major prob and supplements will sort it


----------



## Lindss

babyluv2012 said:


> I'm really in need of some healthy, easy meal ideas, but I am still having trouble with chicken (yuck!) and I don't like eggs right now. What are your ladies typically meals? Here is what I've been doing, but just getting board with it.
> 
> Breakfast: Oatmeal
> Morning Snack: Sliced apple and Wedge of laughing cow cheese w/ some crackers.
> Lunch: Salad and/or Frozen Amys Meal (organic) I like the 3 cheese penne pasta (need help here)
> Afternoon Snack: Granola Bar
> Dinner: Healthy taco salad, grilled cheese and tomato soup, etc. (Need help here)

I'm the same way with chicken right now. A few things I've done, and frozen small portions so I can heat up for lunch or a fast meal is: chili but made with ground turkey and extra veggies ( zuchinni, carrots, beans , celery etc) , veggie lasagna ( I'm really off the red meat right now). They take a while to make, but then you can eat them for a few wks if you freeze.
I've also been doing smoothies with milk and yogurt and frozen fruit so I get dairy servings (2) and 3 fruit servings per smoothy. Hope that helps xx


----------



## callmemaybbby

Hey mamas!
Sorry I have not been on the boards in a few weeks, I've had a lot going on!
I'm now almost 16 weeks pregnant!! We go in 2 weeks to find out what the gender is (hopefully) and I am so excited!
We have settled on names, Beau James for a boy and Reese True for a girl :) 
How have y'all been? Hope all is well with everyone and all the babies!


----------



## momof1making2

Prayer and sending positive thoughts to those who worry or are having a hard time right now :(

Is it possible to miss a twin at a 7 week scan? OH and I swore we heard a second heartbeat on our doppler last night. We may be crazy and it's all in our heads but I didn't know if anyone had heard of that happening? We don't have another scan until April 24th.


----------



## goddess25

I am not sure I dont know anything about twin pregnancies, hope someone else can help you.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

maybe it was just an echo of baby's heartbeat? But I saw a story the other day about a woman who didn't find out until 18 weeks. She'd had two scans and the other baby had not been seen.


----------



## KalonKiki

Are you sure that it wasn't your own heartbeat that you were picking up? I've heard that happens sometimes. I would ask your OB about it during your next appointment though and continue to use your doppler and see if it happens regularly. For those using dopplers; I know it's exciting to hear baby's heartbeat, but if you use your doppler too often then it can be harmful to your baby. I'd limit it to once or twice a week for no more than 5 or 10 minutes at a time.
Also on the turkey chili; I'm not sure about the ground turkey itself (it's probably okay if you buy it raw in a package and cook it) but don't get the canned kind. Canned turkey chili is much worse for you than the beef kind because they use a ton of sodium.

Hey callmemaybbby! Good to know that everything is going well. I've noticed that quite a few of us have reached the second trimester now and are probably going to find out the gender of our babies within a month. Time flies! :D


----------



## goddess25

Dopplers are not harmful to babies, ultrasounds are the harmful procedures if done too often.

Most health care professionals discourage their use because it takes a lot of training to identify all the sounds in there and to know what they mean. I have researched thoroughly on this topic and asked every pregnancy health care provider that I have. I wouldn't get too obsessed about it and do it every day but a couple of times a week or less for a few minutes is not going to do your baby any harm at all.


----------



## Maze

I agree, there is no actual proof that using a doppler causes harm to the baby. Although I have read that it is really irritating for the bubs as it sounds like a hovering helicopter to them because of the sound waves which are audible in the uterus. 

I got into a huge argument with someone during my last pregnancy about this, she was telling people not to use their dopplers too often because she believed they caused autism. There is nothing to suggest that it does, of course. 

I'd say talk to your own healthcare provider for their recommendation if anyone has any concerns though.


----------



## Junebugs

I 100% agree with you.. i did alot of research myself in my last pregnancy. They are NOT harmful. But like everything you always want to use things in moderation. 

AFM- I can not believe it but i just felt my first movement today! I even tested it with the doppler! I cant believe i felt something this soon!!!


----------



## goddess25

I think the sound waves are quite loud in there so its nice to have the sound turned right down. I know that my baby always tries to get away from the probe. I have done it a couple of times and I find it reassuring. I have been feeling my baby move for a couple of weeks at least a few times per day. I had not actively felt anything since Sunday which isn't really unusual at this stage, but popped on my Doppler for a couple of minutes and found the HB. Instant reassurance.

Ps I think my nausea is gone.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I thought i felt something too a few days ago, but was unsure.

Glad your nausea has gone goddess :)

I have my scan today, but I feel slightly worried about it. I never have with any of the others, but this time i just have a weird feeling feeling. I hope all is well. 
I also see the consultant today, then again on the 22nd. I have no idea why they've made me two appointments. I'm sure i'll find out today. 
Will update later.


----------



## Lindss

I've been feeling the baby move off and on for a few weeks now too! I love it!! But I've never experienced such bad sciatic pain before. Its as though sometimes, when the baby moves it sends an electric shock up my spine and down my right leg. Is anyone else experiencing this? Tylenol does nothing in terms of relief, but was wondering if you can still use those topical ointments that have medicine in them when you are pregnant?


----------



## sugarplumbum

I've tried using the sonoline B for the last couple of weeks and cannot pick up anything, even with full bladder! And there is 2 babies in there. Am thinking that I may have an anterior placenta.

12 week scan next week so will see how they are both doing. Getting big already eeekk!

x


----------



## Maze

Lindss said:


> I've been feeling the baby move off and on for a few weeks now too! I love it!! But I've never experienced such bad sciatic pain before. Its as though sometimes, when the baby moves it sends an electric shock up my spine and down my right leg. Is anyone else experiencing this? Tylenol does nothing in terms of relief, but was wondering if you can still use those topical ointments that have medicine in them when you are pregnant?

I am not sure about topical creams, some of them are probably safe but you should definitely read the label or ask your local pharmacist before using anything like that for relief. The skin will obviously absorb the cream which will eventually enter your blood stream and some active ingredients may not be recommended depending on the cream. 

That does sound awful though, you should talk to your doctor about relief too. Lots of women suffer that particular pregnancy 'complication.' I am using ''s not because it isn't a huge pain, but because I don't think there is any real danger to you or the baby, but at the same time I don't think it could really be considered a side effect either as it can definitely affect your quality of life during pregnancy, especially as you get further along.


----------



## goddess25

Lindss I have that a little bit but generally get it quite bad as pregnancy progresses, I have not found anything to be particularly helpful but have not tried the topical creams. Heat and massage I find to be the best.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hi ladies, I'm back from my scan :)

Everything thing is looking fab with baby, but there is just one thing. They have put me back 13 days!! I was shocked!! That means I've been able to hear the baby's heartbeat on my doppler since 8w 5d. I really think it's wrong. My last period was 14th January, surely I couldn't have miss counted 2 weeks!

I go back in 2 weeks for consultant and nuchal test. I'm just really confused. I thought maybe baby was measuring small, but midwife said i've obviously just ovulated later than i thought. So my new due date is 3rd November. But i'm staying in here with you guys, don't fancy changing threads :)
Will put my picture up now.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Here is my scan :)


----------



## broodymrs

Wow that is a big jump back! As long as they're not worried tho then sure it's fine. How annoying to be nearly past 12 weeks then put back tho!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I know i really do think it's wrong. When i found out i was pregnant the line was very dark and came up straight away, but by this new due date i would have only been 3 weeks. Surely i wouldn't have had such a good result that early.


----------



## goddess25

Fab picture. It does seem strange to be moved back so much. You might find its different when you go for your nuchal scan in a couple of weeks.


----------



## goddess25

I think it is wrong too.


----------



## Junebugs

I does seem a bit odd.... picture looks great!!! :)


----------



## Maze

With my early scans I was put back more than a week, and I was shocked and annoyed because I was pretty certain of my dates, but when I went in at 12 weeks I was measuring perfectly, right to the day. So it may change yet, maybe not right on where you'd thought you'd be but not so far behind.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Thanks ladies, will see when i go for my next scan on 24th. I'm just glad baby is looking well. S/he was very active and heartbeat was nice and strong :)


----------



## goddess25

Thats all that matters..that bean is healthy but I am sure you will find you go forward again at your next scan.


----------



## Junebugs

^---- exactly


----------



## KalonKiki

The picture looks great! It is weird that they would put you back that far behind. I'm sure it was just a fluke and you'll probably measure correctly at your next scan.

And when it comes to the dopplers, I didn't suggest for people to stop using them, just that they use them in moderation. I have heard that it does hurt their little ears because of the sound waves, but I imagine that using the doppler once or twice a week wouldn't cause any harm. Sorry if there was a misunderstanding there.


----------



## SisterRose

Paiytons mummy - lovely scan pic! It does seem a long way to put you back! are you 10weeks 4days today without being put back or 10weeks 4days minus the 13days? If you get me :dohh:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

By my dates i'm 12w 3d, so i have been put back to 10w 4d.


----------



## Maze

KalonKiki said:


> And when it comes to the dopplers, I didn't suggest for people to stop using them, just that they use them in moderation. I have heard that it does hurt their little ears because of the sound waves, but I imagine that using the doppler once or twice a week wouldn't cause any harm. Sorry if there was a misunderstanding there.

I wouldn't worry about the response from what you said, it is something that comes up a lot! I think we are quick to jump in and 'rectify' any misunderstandings that can be taken from that kind of statement/recommendation; anything that suggests something many moms generally feel is safe might actually be harmful to their baby. 

We basically wanted to keep moms from panicking that using their dopplers as often as they have been could have hurt their babies. We are all so vulnerable while pregnant and worried about doing everything right, it doesn't take much to send us over the edge.

It is similar to how a lot of us jumped in when the question of vaccines during pregnancy came up in the beginning. You had just received your flu vaccine at the recommendation of your doctor and the last thing I wanted was anyone making you feel like you did something to hurt your baby, when there is no research to suggest it would have.

There are a lot of opinions out there about things like vaccines, dopplers, ultrasounds, even getting your hair dyed. So when opinions like that are voiced here, there is always going to be someone speaking up to the contrary to avoid potential panic/heart ache. :hugs:


----------



## babyluv2012

My M/S is back :sick: Blargh! 

It went away for about a week and now its back, still no puking, but have been really close (am able to breathe it away) I sure hope it goes away for good soon. But at least it does give me some reassurance until my next u/s which is on April 17th (nuchal screening)


----------



## Maze

Anyone else as far along as I am still throwing up regularly, or am I dancing solo?


----------



## babyluv2012

@ Maze, when did you m/s start?


----------



## Junebugs

I am still vomiting off and on.. i still have good days.. but i am not as far along as you Maze.


----------



## Maze

babyluv2012 said:


> @ Maze, when did you m/s start?

6.5 weeks I think was when I started vomiting, I haven't stopped since. I am still sick over 10 times a day. Although my energy has made a comeback in recent weeks.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi All,

I am 12 weeks today and go for my scan this afternoon - I am so nervous :( I have a short work day, until 12:30 and scan is at 3pm.


----------



## Murmers0110

Lindss said:


> I've been feeling the baby move off and on for a few weeks now too! I love it!! But I've never experienced such bad sciatic pain before. Its as though sometimes, when the baby moves it sends an electric shock up my spine and down my right leg. Is anyone else experiencing this? Tylenol does nothing in terms of relief, but was wondering if you can still use those topical ointments that have medicine in them when you are pregnant?

I was having the pain for about the last 2 months! It was so bad! It seems to be gone now. It's been days since I had any. My dr seems to think mine was so bad and early because I have a very tilted uterus and it tilts back a lot.


----------



## jbell157

Got to see baby today! It was so wonderful. He/She got the hiccups and it was so adorable. The u/s tech even hinted (basically said) it was a boy. She kept pointing out a little "part" by the legs. She tried to look at its bottom to be certain but baby wouldn't cooperate and wanted to sit cross-legged. She is going to let me come back in 2 weeks to see for sure. But as for now we are thinking boy. Also the NT scan came back clear so we are so grateful for that! I'm just so excited that everything is well and I get to see baby again in 2 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







e9747177-5937-4d0d-9468-31b88445b95e_zpsc1ab82aa.jpg
File size: 161.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## goddess25

KalonKiki said:


> And when it comes to the dopplers, I didn't suggest for people to stop using them, just that they use them in moderation. I have heard that it does hurt their little ears because of the sound waves, but I imagine that using the doppler once or twice a week wouldn't cause any harm. Sorry if there was a misunderstanding there.

Don't worry about it kalonkiki no offence or misunderstanding I just wanted to let other girls know that there are no actual bad effects from using dopplers, but your right it is sound waves that work them and most babies don't seem to like it too much. Sometimes its good to have that extra reassurance.


----------



## goddess25

In regards to MS Maze mine is gone for the most part although I get an hour or so each day that its quite bad. I had to open the car door today while I was stuck on the highway as I thought I was going to throw up but I didn't. Mine usually lasts till about 15-16w then its completely gone although last time it returned for a fair amount of the 3rd trimester...bad nausea and occasional vomiting. I feel so bad for you vomiting 10+ times per day.

IN regards to hair dye. I have not dyed my hair since before I got pregnant and its in an awful state. I have a tonne of grey and I probably have about 2 inches worth now all over. NOw that I am in the 2nd tri thinking about dying it but not sure. I have not dyed it until almost my due date both previous pregnancies...for my vanity in pictures.


----------



## broodymrs

Nice svsn jbell and good luck for yours dream. Maze my ms got a lot better about 10 weeks and has gone altogether now. Althou had a cold and sore throat this week which has made me feel sicky but not actually sick.

What screening tests are you ladies having? I was speaking to a colleague yesterday whose baby sadly died from cystic fibrosis. They didn't know they were both carriers til baby was born. It's made me paranoid but dh says to chill so just wondering what everyone else is getting checked for?


----------



## suzie mcg

goddess25 said:


> IN regards to hair dye. I have not dyed my hair since before I got pregnant and its in an awful state. I have a tonne of grey and I probably have about 2 inches worth now all over. NOw that I am in the 2nd tri thinking about dying it but not sure. I have not dyed it until almost my due date both previous pregnancies...for my vanity in pictures.

I was in a similar bad hair state and honestly could not go another few months as I looked like a scarecrow, so my hairdresser did some foils that stopped a few milimeters away from the scalp. 
The main concern with hair dye is it being absorbed through the scalp, as well as the fumes. I did loads of research before I made the appointment, then it turned out she was more aware of the dangers than I was. She also said the hormones in pregnancy can affect the way colours get absorbed, so going to a hairdresser is safer to avoid skin/scalp contact and also to get a proper colour.
I do feel tons better about myself now, even though it's only the main offenders at the front that she fixed.


----------



## SisterRose

Lovely scan pics to those who've had scans recently :thumbup: it's so cool that your sono told you they think that baby might be a boy Jbell! I'm gonna be 13weeks 3days at my "12week" scan and Im thinking of asking them if they would like to take an early guess, but obviously wont go out and buy pink or blue until I find out for sure at 16-20weeks. 


As for hair dye, I did the worst thing imaginable and dyed my hair bright pink 3 months before I conceived so now Im stuck with faded light pink, darker pink, orange tinted and blondie brown roots. Oh the joy! 
I was dead against dying my hair in my last pregnancy as I just didn't want to take the risk of dying my hair then something turning out to be wrong at birth or during a scan. I know it wouldn't necessarily be the hair dye at all but then at least I'd know it was nothing I'd done and wouldn't be able to blame myself. 
This time I'm actually considering just due to the mess its in. I'm only thinking of putting one lot of a light/medium brown over it so its covered then leaving it until after the baby is born to sort out properly. I don't know if I will actually do it though, I'll probably stay like this now until baby is here just to be on the safe side and it is my fault!

This is currently what I'm walking around like, gorgeous eh? hiding my face cause its 9am and havent done my face yet :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-12-085941.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Girly922

Nice pink though SisterRose! I'm not sure about the whole hair dye thing either. I used to dye my hair with henna, which they say is completely safe in pregnancy. But during my last AF I dyed my hair my natural mousey brown knowing that we were TTC and that it'd be easier to maintain. After falling pregnant. All the dye seemed to just wash out. It was so strange. I know pregnancy can affect how the dye takes to your hair but to have it all wash out?! So now I'm left with mousey roots and ginger-y tips. Doubt I'll do much about it until after baby's here though. 

I've got my 12 week scan today. Really really nervous!! Wish me luck ladies. Lol.


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck girly, looking forward to seeing the scan pic!


----------



## lady1985

jbell157 said:


> Got to see baby today! It was so wonderful. He/She got the hiccups and it was so adorable. The u/s tech even hinted (basically said) it was a boy. She kept pointing out a little "part" by the legs. She tried to look at its bottom to be certain but baby wouldn't cooperate and wanted to sit cross-legged. She is going to let me come back in 2 weeks to see for sure. But as for now we are thinking boy. Also the NT scan came back clear so we are so grateful for that! I'm just so excited that everything is well and I get to see baby again in 2 weeks :happydance:

Ahhh lovely scan hun! :thumbup::baby:

That's so early to find out the sex, so exciting though!! What is you intuition telling you?



goddess25 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> And when it comes to the dopplers, I didn't suggest for people to stop using them, just that they use them in moderation. I have heard that it does hurt their little ears because of the sound waves, but I imagine that using the doppler once or twice a week wouldn't cause any harm. Sorry if there was a misunderstanding there.
> 
> Don't worry about it kalonkiki no offense or misunderstanding I just wanted to let other girls know that there are no actual bad effects from using dopplers, but your right it is sound waves that work them and most babies don't seem to like it too much. Sometimes its good to have that extra reassurance.Click to expand...

Well I don't like to use mine over x3 a week even I think that is too much...I use on a need to know basis cause it keeps me sane. However I did dream last night that I couldn't find baby, all I could hear was radio stations!!!!:shrug::dohh::haha::haha:


----------



## SisterRose

Lady - Radio stations :haha:


----------



## lady1985

I dyed my hair last saturday, I've been feeling really worried actually. But my hairdresser told me she would use the one she uses on all preg women, so I was thinking it's "safe", it had very low chemicals. As for colour change, my hair was supposed to go brown but it went a bit red so must be from the hormones :haha:

Good luck on the scan hun xx


----------



## lady1985

SisterRose said:


> Lady - Radio stations :haha:

ha I know - I told DH and he told me I'm going mad - i think we will all agree with that one! ha :blush:


----------



## Lindss

I just hot my roots done yesterday. Not with a permanent . Through my past two pregnancys I did too. My hairdresser actually comes to my house so I don't have to go to the salon and breath all the fumes. I asked my midwife this time, as this is the first time I've had a midwife and not an ob , and she said there was nothing that clearly states that dying your hair actually harms the baby. But obviously to do it only when u must. And I waited, and man did I need to! I was embarrassed to leave the house! Feel much better now!!!


----------



## goddess25

I am getting to the embarrassed stage...its bad.

My hair is almost black with a tonne of grey, semi permanent does not stick in my hair so it has to be a permanent box dye that works. I also cant afford the 100$ ish at the salon. Hmm will wait a bit longer and ask my MW next time I see her.


----------



## babyluv2012

Maze said:


> babyluv2012 said:
> 
> 
> @ Maze, when did you m/s start?
> 
> 6.5 weeks I think was when I started vomiting, I haven't stopped since. I am still sick over 10 times a day. Although my energy has made a comeback in recent weeks.Click to expand...

Oh Maze, I really hope you start feeling better soon, I feel really bad for even complaining about my whimpy nausea now. Your in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## broodymrs

I'm not dying mine but i'm fair anyone and have been toying with the idea of growing it out. I'm surprised how light it still is after years of abuse! 

Well i've had a shitty day today and really need you ladies to cheer me up. Excuse the swearing in advance. Spoke the one of my customers this morning and just because he didn't like what i was telling him, he had a massive go at me and basically told me i'm crap at my job. I'm really not, i'm one of the most experienced ppl on the team but he was so horrible and i was shaking when i was speaking to him. I'm partly cross at myself because i know i could have done a better job on his case but it was still a good job i did. The reason it wasn't up to my normal standards was because this woman who sits behind me asks me questions constantly. She is so crap at her job and so i am basically doing both our jobs, so her constant questions have distracted me from my own work. Tried talking to manager but because she is shagging senior manager no one dares say anything. So anyway after getting totally stressed and upset couldn't eat my lunch, spent my lunch break crying on the phone to my mum and this aft bump looks smaller and not felt baby. Worried all the stress may have harmed the baby and still upset about day's events.

Rant over :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, I'm sorry you had a rough day at work, broodymrs. :hugs:
I'm sure that the baby is fine though. I've noticed that my bump has gotten smaller too, but I think that's mostly due to the fact that I've lost 10 lbs. Have you weighed yourself recently? You may have lost weight, too. If this is also your first baby (this is my first) then we probably won't be able to feel our babies move until about 18-22 weeks. I think our bumps are mostly caused by bloat at this point anyway as baby isn't very big yet, hehe.


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm sorry you are having such a shitty day. I'm sure everything is fine.

As for the hair color, I am a hairstylist. I do color everyday. My dr told me its perfectly fine to continue my job as long as its well ventilated. I'm fact I have a color going right now. A for my color I dyed mine closer to my natural when we were ttc. I'm doing foils in 2 weeks though. Time to lighten it up!


----------



## goddess25

My tummy is smaller too but most of the bloat is gone.


----------



## Girly922

Had my scan today ladles. Baby measuring ahead so new due date of 20th October. So adorable waving about.

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/CDB5713B-3FF1-49DB-98E6-FB62E084CFE8-3315-0000027EDE1153A6.jpg


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats girly. 

Yes this is my first, been able to feel twinges for a couple of weeks tho si didn't like how it had gone quiet. Had some flutters tonight tho so just going to try to forget about stress of today and have a good weekend.


----------



## Junebugs

jbell157 said:


> Got to see baby today! It was so wonderful. He/She got the hiccups and it was so adorable. The u/s tech even hinted (basically said) it was a boy. She kept pointing out a little "part" by the legs. She tried to look at its bottom to be certain but baby wouldn't cooperate and wanted to sit cross-legged. She is going to let me come back in 2 weeks to see for sure. But as for now we are thinking boy. Also the NT scan came back clear so we are so grateful for that! I'm just so excited that everything is well and I get to see baby again in 2 weeks :happydance:

Thats awesome that you got to find out that soon! Great picture!



Lindss said:


> I just hot my roots done yesterday. Not with a permanent . Through my past two pregnancys I did too. My hairdresser actually comes to my house so I don't have to go to the salon and breath all the fumes. I asked my midwife this time, as this is the first time I've had a midwife and not an ob , and she said there was nothing that clearly states that dying your hair actually harms the baby. But obviously to do it only when u must. And I waited, and man did I need to! I was embarrassed to leave the house! Feel much better now!!!

I went with a Midwife this time aswell. How are you liking it so far?



Broodymrs- Im sorry you had such a bad day Broodymrs! I had a couple days like that back when i was working pregnant with Mason..... it can be hard sometimes. But sometimes people can say things they dont mean when they are angry. Just remember that :hugs:

Girly- Thats and awesome picture! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Great scan, Mama Fox! :thumbup:


----------



## jbell157

Sorry you had a bad day broody. I have a difficult time tolerating people who do not pull their weight as well. Good for you for saying something. And don't feel bad about your meltdown. I had one today too between 2nd and 3rd period. It involved a lot of crying and not wanting to ever come back. It will be ok :hugs:

Thanks for the comments on the scans ladies! I did and still do have a feeling its a boy. I won't be disappointed either way though. 

Great scan girly! I'm glad everything is good!


----------



## tx614

Nice Scan Mama Fox!

I am sorry about your day Broody. People are so insensitive sometimes. It is annoying! At least it is the weekend now and you can have some much deserved relaxation time.


----------



## Murmers0110

I am working on day 3 of no ms! Woooohooo! I'm gonna have to change my mood face. I hope I don't jinx it!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi all,

Had my 12 week scan yesterday but they couldn't check nuchal translucency as baby is measuring 11 weeks :( I have to go back in a week for another.

The Dr when asked, said he was marginally concerned. I know when I ovulated as I had fertility treatment and have had 2 scans previously. Just hope that bub has a growth spurt this week.

Baby was wriggling all over the place though and heart beat was good :) 

Just a little worried. We have delayed doing our big announcement


----------



## tx614

I was measuring under at my fist apt. Doc said anything within 10 days is normal as babies have spurts at different times. Then at my next apt baby was measuring on date. A strong heart beat and a wiggly baby is a good sign!


----------



## goddess25

Dream I am sure at your next scan evetything will be fine.


----------



## heyluu

Didn't realize this thread was here! I'm due October 15, can you add me?


----------



## girlnboots

I just got back from Kansas city visiting my sister. Hope everyone is having a good week.

My MS has kicked in hardcore, so I'm giving sea bands a try. I'm almost 14 weeks, so this needs to hit the highway.

I have my NT/gender scan Tuesday. Hopefully it goes well. I hope its not too late for an accurate NT scan, nor too early for an accurate gender scan. Anyone have a late NT scan?

My bump has popped when I lay down, but I still just look normal and bloated standing up. However, my 3 year old nephew asked me, "Why is your belly so big?" after I had a big lunch. So that made me feel absolutely great. You can't really explain, "I'm just having a fat day, kid" to a 3 year old. When I was 6 weeks pregnant, I was wearing size 5 jeans. Now I'm in size 10, if I can button them, and I've only gained about 5 pounds. Allll bloat.

I'm just feeling whiny tonight.


----------



## SisterRose

Girly - I heard that NT scans can only be done between 11weeks - 13 weeks 6days maximum because after that it's just no reliable and also gender scans can only be done really accurately from 16weeks but they can have a good guess before then. So it may be a little too late for one and too soon for the other? 

Dream - Try not to worry I'm sure everything is fine and baby will catch up  and you get to see baby again next week!


----------



## jbell157

Dream it sounds like baby is feeling good so hang in there!


----------



## goddess25

The NT scan isnt accurate at all after 13+ weeks I firget the exact day 5 or 6. 

Hope your all good today. 

Welcome heyluu


----------



## Murmers0110

Does anyone do the Facebook page anymore? I know a few of the girls that were on it including the creator had a miscarriage. Is there a way to invite everyone who has joined since that was new. We still have I think only 12 members. I dunno maybe that's not even something y'all are interested in. Just a thought.


----------



## girlnboots

I tried to be added to the FB group a month or so ago, but the original creator had to approve me after being invited, and as far as i know, it hasn't happened yet.

I'll only be 14+1 at my scan, so hopefully that won't make too much of a difference. I'm not really worried about Down's, as I don't have any typical risk factors. I know it's still a possibility, but I'm more worried about Spinal Muscular Atrophy that runs in my family.

I've been researching 14 week gender scans, and I've basically read it can go either way. My OB is the one doing the scan, so I don't have to worry about an inexperienced tech. I love, love, love my OB, so I'll probably trust whatever he tells me. He's very experienced and brutally (nicely) honest.

Either way, I'm just super excited to see my Cupcake  We haven't seen (her) since 10 weeks, and (she) basically just looked like a peanut with nubby arms and legs.

Keep the scan pictures coming, ladies! Anyone else have one Tuesday?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Murmers0110 said:


> Does anyone do the Facebook page anymore? I know a few of the girls that were on it including the creator had a miscarriage. Is there a way to invite everyone who has joined since that was new. We still have I think only 12 members. I dunno maybe that's not even something y'all are interested in. Just a thought.

If the original poster is no longer around, maybe someone could start a new private group on there?


----------



## Murmers0110

xxDreamxx said:


> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone do the Facebook page anymore? I know a few of the girls that were on it including the creator had a miscarriage. Is there a way to invite everyone who has joined since that was new. We still have I think only 12 members. I dunno maybe that's not even something y'all are interested in. Just a thought.
> 
> If the original poster is no longer around, maybe someone could start a new private group on there?Click to expand...

Yea I know. She is one of the ladies that miscarried. Unfortunately. At one time there was talk about her making another person a creator too so I wasn't sure if it happened. Is that something y'all are interested in? I would love to be on fb as well. I am not sure how to make a secret group though. Any takers?


----------



## Maze

I can make a group and add all the people already in the current group as well as anyone on here I suppose.

Just PM me your info.


----------



## Murmers0110

Awesome! Yay I'm excited! It's so much easier posting pics!


----------



## lady1985

Hi ladies! How are we all feeling?

Yey 14 weeks today for me!!:happydance::cloud9:

I just love getting to a new week each week, i'm finding it so exciting and looking up thing about new developments when the new week approaches!:coffee:

I have had some strechy, pulling feelings since Friday and seem to have definately popped out now. I was so pround wearing materity jeans yesterday! Was listening to the HB yesterday and it was so strong now.

Had a really busy week as we have moved yesterday so a full week of packing, great excuse being preg though as I didn't have to move anything! :haha: Now we are here in our rented place while our contracts all go though and we start work on our new penthouse, really can't wait and hope it's fone in time for the arrival. I'm really not trying to stress and hope things will fall into place.

DH has a 10 year old son and we haven't told him yet. It's not because we don't want him to know it's the fact that I'm not really caring for his mums side to know. We are thinking of telling him after our next scan on the 23rd where I will be 16 weeks. Does anyone else have a step son/daughter? Have you told yet? Also how will/did you tell him/her? I would like to do something speacial...so I need ideas! Anyone?!! :flower::flower:


----------



## Lindss

xxDreamxx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had my 12 week scan yesterday but they couldn't check nuchal translucency as baby is measuring 11 weeks :( I have to go back in a week for another.
> 
> The Dr when asked, said he was marginally concerned. I know when I ovulated as I had fertility treatment and have had 2 scans previously. Just hope that bub has a growth spurt this week.
> 
> Baby was wriggling all over the place though and heart beat was good :)
> 
> Just a little worried. We have delayed doing our big announcement

It is a great sign that baby was wriggling all around!! Try not to worry too much ( I know easier said than done), mine measured small at 8 wks , but by 11 it had caught up again....it can be normal xx:hugs:


----------



## Lindss

Murmers0110 said:


> Does anyone do the Facebook page anymore? I know a few of the girls that were on it including the creator had a miscarriage. Is there a way to invite everyone who has joined since that was new. We still have I think only 12 members. I dunno maybe that's not even something y'all are interested in. Just a thought.

ya ive tried adding people to the group multiple times, but it has to be approved by britni the creator of the group, and she hasn't responded to any of the requests. I think its better if we just start up another one!


----------



## Maze

Lindss said:


> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone do the Facebook page anymore? I know a few of the girls that were on it including the creator had a miscarriage. Is there a way to invite everyone who has joined since that was new. We still have I think only 12 members. I dunno maybe that's not even something y'all are interested in. Just a thought.
> 
> ya ive tried adding people to the group multiple times, but it has to be approved by britni the creator of the group, and she hasn't responded to any of the requests. I think its better if we just start up another one!Click to expand...


Were there other girls on the facebook group that miscarried other than Brit? Were they still in the group? I don't have anyone straight on facebook... and I'd hate to accidentally re-add someone.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Maze said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone do the Facebook page anymore? I know a few of the girls that were on it including the creator had a miscarriage. Is there a way to invite everyone who has joined since that was new. We still have I think only 12 members. I dunno maybe that's not even something y'all are interested in. Just a thought.
> 
> ya ive tried adding people to the group multiple times, but it has to be approved by britni the creator of the group, and she hasn't responded to any of the requests. I think its better if we just start up another one!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were there other girls on the facebook group that miscarried other than Brit? Were they still in the group? I don't have anyone straight on facebook... and I'd hate to accidentally re-add someone.Click to expand...

Maybe wait for them to request to join again. To be safe


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks Maze for starting up another group!!! :) 

AFM- I have my scan tomorrow!!! I am so excited!!!! I cant wait!


----------



## SisterRose

Have fun with your scan Junebugs!

I have mine on Friday, I'll be 13+1/13+2 depending. Can't believe Ive had to wait this long :(!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Good luck all those going for scans soon!

What is this facebook group? and how do i join?


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Good luck all those going for scans soon!

What is this facebook group? and how do i join?


----------



## Maze

Just PM me with your facebook info. :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Maze said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone do the Facebook page anymore? I know a few of the girls that were on it including the creator had a miscarriage. Is there a way to invite everyone who has joined since that was new. We still have I think only 12 members. I dunno maybe that's not even something y'all are interested in. Just a thought.
> 
> ya ive tried adding people to the group multiple times, but it has to be approved by britni the creator of the group, and she hasn't responded to any of the requests. I think its better if we just start up another one!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were there other girls on the facebook group that miscarried other than Brit? Were they still in the group? I don't have anyone straight on facebook... and I'd hate to accidentally re-add someone.Click to expand...


I know sheffie was on there and I was thinking Erin did too


----------



## Maze

Murmers0110 said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murmers0110 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone do the Facebook page anymore? I know a few of the girls that were on it including the creator had a miscarriage. Is there a way to invite everyone who has joined since that was new. We still have I think only 12 members. I dunno maybe that's not even something y'all are interested in. Just a thought.
> 
> ya ive tried adding people to the group multiple times, but it has to be approved by britni the creator of the group, and she hasn't responded to any of the requests. I think its better if we just start up another one!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were there other girls on the facebook group that miscarried other than Brit? Were they still in the group? I don't have anyone straight on facebook... and I'd hate to accidentally re-add someone.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know sheffie was on there and I was thinking Erin did tooClick to expand...

If you remember their names could you PM me with them? I mean, their real names.


----------



## Murmers0110

Lady- in totally with ya on the new week thing. This is my first pregnancy/child so everything I so new and exciting! Unloved reading all about it!

I'm also going to be moving. I move in 3 1/2 months out of state. Its very exciting! I'm gonna be almost 28 weeks then. I have to change doctors too. That makes me sad/nervous because I've had my dr for 5 years and she is my favorite dr I've ever had for anything. Oh well. I'm really excited about this next chapter in my life. We are moving out of Alabama (yes finally!) to Memphis tn ( Woooohooo!). I actually grew up there but havnt lived there for 14 years. It will be a welcomed change. Just sucks I'm gonna be sooo preggo!


----------



## goddess25

I was on the FB group too. My name isnt searchable though Maze. Can you pm me your details and I will add you.


----------



## Murmers0110

So can y'all answer a question for me? When does the 2nd tri start? Day 1 of 13 weeks or day 1 of 14 weeks? Different apps are saying different things I'm confused. Tomorrow is day 1 of week 13 for me. I wanna be in the 2nd.


----------



## SisterRose

Murmers - Just go when you're comfortable, I found loads saying 13 weeks and then loads saying 14 weeks. Last time I went over to second tri at 13 weeks til 28 weeks 

I think I'll class myself in second tri after my scan on friday at 13weeks+


----------



## Lindss

Maze to answer your question , other than Sheffie I am not sure if anyone else on Feb group miscarried....sorry, but I think getting people to pm you if they want to be a part of the group is a good idea!


----------



## vinteenage

:flower: Joining in. I'm Daphne, 20, pregnant with #2 and due 10-22-13, so just a little over 12 weeks. I had a scan at 8 weeks where all looked well and I had an appointment this past Thursday and the midwife was able to find the heartbeat with no issue via doppler, so everythings good!

I've always heard the second tri starts at 12/13 weeks...definitely never heard 14.


----------



## Murmers0110

I wasnt referring to the threads. Just te state of mind :)


----------



## KalonKiki

The most common thing that I've heard is 13 weeks and 3 days for the start of the second trimester because of the math if you divide it up. I didn't count myself as second trimester until I hit 14 weeks though because that's what a lot of things say so at least you know that at 14 weeks you are definitely in the second trimester.

Welcome, Daphne! :wave: :flower:


----------



## tx614

I also have heard both 13 weeks and 14 weeks for the start of the second tri. I waited till 14 weeks too just to make sure!


----------



## goddess25

B&b classee the 2nd tri as 14w which I never noticed before.


----------



## Murmers0110

:growlmad:Boo


----------



## Hotbump

Anyone still getting nausea? Mine wont go away and I'm 13wks 4days :(


----------



## Girly922

All my apps class 2nd tri as 13weeks+ so I'm taking it that I'm now in 2nd tri. I'll start looking at the 2nd tri boards on here soon too.


----------



## Maze

Hotbump said:


> Anyone still getting nausea? Mine wont go away and I'm 13wks 4days :(

Yep, still throwing up 10+ times a day. :( Sometimes though doctors say it takes till around 16 weeks to really fade. Mine I am generally stuck with till I deliver. I am sure yours will let up soon!


----------



## Lindss

Hotbump said:


> Anyone still getting nausea? Mine wont go away and I'm 13wks 4days :(

I am almost 16 weeks and I'm still nauseous pretty much all day, throwing up about twice daily and on nausea meds. :( but I know there are some mamas in here who have it way worse than me


----------



## Junebugs

Hotbump said:


> Anyone still getting nausea? Mine wont go away and I'm 13wks 4days :(

Me! Last night was awful....... blah


----------



## xxDreamxx

Found out today that my fetal screening papp A bloodwork was low - very low. Even if the NT test shows no abnormalities, the papp A being low is indicative of a growth issue (or possibility of one) - I am already measuring a week behind - I pray that the baby doesn't continue to slip further :( my Papp A was 0.067 IU whatever that means. 
We find out more hopefully on Friday at the scan.

I am just praying now that things continue to progress well.


----------



## goddess25

Oh no dream, I hope everything goes ok at the next scan.


----------



## SisterRose

:hugs: Dream, hoping everything goes okay for you on Friday. 


I have groin pain today when I walk! Ouchies!


----------



## Hotbump

Dream :hugs:


----------



## Lindss

Dream....I'm so sorry you are going through this. Praying for u xx


----------



## Maze

Oh no Dream, I will be hoping for the best for you and your bubs!


----------



## lulu83

So sorry that you are having to go through this dream..sending your lots of :hugs: and positivity. Hoping for the best hun.


----------



## Murmers0110

Dream I'm keeping ya in my prayers! Hopefully it all works out.

As for the ms it went away for 4 days but returned yesterday and is still lurking today. Boo


----------



## broodymrs

Thinking of you dream. I classed myself as 2nd tri after12 weeks. Early i know but i couldn't wait. Been to see my friend and her new baby today, very cute. She has a doppler so i had a go, and heard baby's heartbeat for the first time! It was brilliant


----------



## MirandaH

I have just gotten back from my honeymoon and apparently I have missed a call from the genetics counselor who has my test results back. I am waiting for her to call me now. I need to catch up on everyone's posts. In the meantime I am freaking out!! I wish they would have at least said if it was good or bad news. I am hoping that because they didn't say I needed to come in that the news is not bad.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry you're going through this and I hope that everything turns out okay, Dream. :hugs:

I'm 15 weeks and still nauseous. It hasn't been as bad and I'm not throwing up every day anymore, but sometimes it really hard to keep stuff down. I've had a huge craving for crab rangoon.


----------



## MirandaH

Whew! That was a lot of catching up. Thank you to everyone for the comments on our baby's scan pictures. I also saw many new beautiful scans as well! 

Dream - I am sorry that you are going through this. Hopefully everything will turn out fine. I will be thinking about you. :hugs:

Still waiting on the call from the doctors office. About to lose my mind waiting.


----------



## Girly922

Thinking of you Dream. :hugs:

MirandaH, I'm getting impatient for you!! Lol. I hope they call quickly. How was your honeymoon? I bet you had a fantastic time.


----------



## girlnboots

Hang in there! My doctor has the policy where if they don't make you come in, just assume all is well. 

I hate when you can't tell the tone of someone's voice in a voicemail, but just hang in there. They probably just want to let you know everything is ok.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hopefully they'll have nothing but good news, Miranda. :hugs:
I'd love to hear how your wedding and honeymoon went. You must be a happy, glowing gal right about now. :D


----------



## MirandaH

I am an extremely happy and glowing girl right now!!! From what they can tell, with 99.1% accuracy for Downs and 98.7% accuracy for Edwards, we are having a HEALTHY baby GIRL!!!! :pink:

Now I just have to deal with his family. We spent the entire week before the wedding hearing all about how DH is the only boy left to carry on the family name and since this will be the last, it had to be a boy. :dohh:

Oh well, I am sure they will get over it when they see her.

Honeymoon was great. We went seashell hunting and picked up more sand dollars than I could count. Fishing, went to the Aquarium and the sea turtle hospital and down to Beaufort to pick up Shark's teeth on the beach. We put over 3000 miles on the rental car and stayed at a resort (for free, thanks to my boss, the property owner) on a golf course that cost $2500/week. When we got there, they put a "small hold" on our credit card for "incidentals." The "small" hold was $500!!! Needless to say, we did not eat at the resort. Other than that, everything was wonderful and we are so happy.


----------



## lulu83

I'm so happy for you Miranda! Congrats on a baby girl! Everyone loves little girls :) 
I'm so glad you had an amazing wedding and honeymoon!


----------



## Murmers0110

Ahhbim so jealous of you right now Miranda! Honeymoons sounds amazing and I'm totally wanting a baby girl! So happy for ya congrats!


----------



## MirandaH

I am so excited!! I have seen her and know that she is healthy, at least in all of the ways we were worried about. I am officially in 2nd tri, even at the latest possible date that anyone can give for being there, and I know she is a girl. 

LET THE BUYING BEGIN!! :happydance:


----------



## Junebugs

Dream- Ill be thinking about you! Hopefully everything will true out ok!

Miranda- I am also so jealous of you right now for the same reasons ;) ! I am sooooooo happy for you thou!!!!

AFM- I had my 12 week NT scan today and so far everything looks great!!! Baba was right on date with my due date . HB of 150! So i guess we will start telling people now!

Also i had a question for you ladies, It might be TMI but i really wanted to know if this has happened to anyone else. So last night i had a orgasm in my sleep....:blush: But this morning i noticed i had a little brown mucusy staining in my underwear... throughout the day i had a little more and it seems to have been fine now. I have had no cramping or pain at all and the ultrasound seemed to be fine, I believe it was from the orgasm . Has anyone else had this?


----------



## girlnboots

I wish I had an orgasm in my sleep :-( OH and I are going through a dry, dry, DRY desert-like spell. I hope he gets over it soon because the house is running out of batteries. (Sorry, TMI)

I did have a LOT of brown discharge a couple weeks ago after sex, but after i "went" the morning after and wiped, that was it. Checked in with my doppler just to be safe and everything was fine.


----------



## Junebugs

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the battery comment!!!!!! HAHHAHAAHAHHA Sorry you are going through that right now..... :( hopefully it gets better! Is he just nervous to do it?


----------



## MirandaH

Junebugs said:


> Dream- Ill be thinking about you! Hopefully everything will true out ok!
> 
> Miranda- I am also so jealous of you right now for the same reasons ;) ! I am sooooooo happy for you thou!!!!
> 
> AFM- I had my 12 week NT scan today and so far everything looks great!!! Baba was right on date with my due date . HB of 150! So i guess we will start telling people now!
> 
> Also i had a question for you ladies, It might be TMI but i really wanted to know if this has happened to anyone else. So last night i had a orgasm in my sleep....:blush: But this morning i noticed i had a little brown mucusy staining in my underwear... throughout the day i had a little more and it seems to have been fine now. I have had no cramping or pain at all and the ultrasound seemed to be fine, I believe it was from the orgasm . Has anyone else had this?

Awwwww! I understand. At this point, I am just happy that DH is happy. He was really hoping for a boy and it seems that the future grands are also just happy that she is healthy. 

As for the brown staining, I had that right before we left for the wedding. I had not had sex in the 3 days before, but when we went to out appointment that afternoon and I brought it up, they had asked me if I had sex the night before. I told her that I had not and she said that sexual activity would normally be the cause, but as long as it was not red and there was no cramping, that it was fine and to just keep an eye on it and let them know if anything changed.


----------



## Maze

Miranda - CONGRATS! I will put you on team pink on the list!

June - It is from your uterus contracting slightly from the orgasm. Sometimes you get a bit of brown discharge and other times nothing!


----------



## MirandaH

Maze said:


> Miranda - CONGRATS! I will put you on team pink on the list!
> 
> June - It is from your uterus contracting slightly from the orgasm. Sometimes you get a bit of brown discharge and other times nothing!

Thank you!! I am the first team pinker!! If it is not too much trouble can you also change my due date to 10/14?? They changed it at my first ultrasound.


----------



## jbell157

congratulations Miranda on a healthy baby girl! 

Dream massive :hugs: hang in there!


----------



## girlnboots

Junebugs said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the battery comment!!!!!! HAHHAHAAHAHHA Sorry you are going through that right now..... :( hopefully it gets better! Is he just nervous to do it?

I'm not sure why he doesn't want to have "special time" with me. Too tired, doesn't want to hurt the baby, not in the mood, doesn't feel good. Maybe he IS having a sympathy pregnancy....or it's because he just got a new xbox and 2 new video games. Let's go with that. He didn't even come to bed til 7 am this morning. No wonder he's so tired!


----------



## suzie mcg

Girlnboots..I'm going with the new games! My DH is obsessive when he gets a new game, and you know they can only do one thing properly at a time anyway lol..


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats miranda! I am so jealous that you know already. I've got to wait until 15th may before i find out!


----------



## Girly922

MirandaH I'm so happy for you!! And your honeymoon sounds amazing!! Little bit jealous. Lol. 

Girlnboots I hear you with the new video games. OH is exactly the same. I think he's trying to get lots of game playing done now knowing that there won't be much spare time for that once baby's here!! Lol. 

We're also going through a very dry spell but that's been down to me feeling rough throughout the 1st tri. Hoping it'll lift now. Going back several weeks I had an "intimate" dream with a surprise ending. Lol.


----------



## MirandaH

Thank you everyone!! It feels weird to know already. Good, but weird. We are probably going to go fill out a registry this weekend to make it all seem a little more real. I am really glad that we found out now. DH had me convinced that it was a boy and if we had found out any later, I think that the chances that he would have had a bit of gender disappointment would have been greater. He seems to be fine with it at this point, but I know that he was a little let down. He made the mistake of telling me that he had "hoped for the best." I think he said that without thinking about how it sounded to me, but he was happy enough to call all of his family and tell them, so I think it will be okay.

As for dry spells, I think we are past that. We were going through quite the dry spell before we got married and I found out on the honeymoon that he was afraid of hurting the baby. After the spotting he got even more freaked out, so I was starting to think it would last though our honeymoon and I was getting very upset.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Dream big hugs, hope everything works out well.

Miranda, congratulations. I too am super jealous, would love another girl, but having boy vibes at the moment. Glad you had a lovely honeymoon too :)

My face is horrendous today! I have come out in lots of spots and blemishes :( hope it clears soon. 
It's lovely and warm here today, i'm dreading the heat when summer finally comes round. I've always been pregnant through the winter before. When I was pregnant with DS, we went to spain, and my feet and hands swelled like balloons. I may need to invest in a few more fans.
Hope you're all having a nice day :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Junebugs said:


> Dream- Ill be thinking about you! Hopefully everything will true out ok!
> 
> Miranda- I am also so jealous of you right now for the same reasons ;) ! I am sooooooo happy for you thou!!!!
> 
> AFM- I had my 12 week NT scan today and so far everything looks great!!! Baba was right on date with my due date . HB of 150! So i guess we will start telling people now!
> 
> Also i had a question for you ladies, It might be TMI but i really wanted to know if this has happened to anyone else. So last night i had a orgasm in my sleep....:blush: But this morning i noticed i had a little brown mucusy staining in my underwear... throughout the day i had a little more and it seems to have been fine now. I have had no cramping or pain at all and the ultrasound seemed to be fine, I believe it was from the orgasm . Has anyone else had this?


During my first 2 months of pregnancy I had 2 in my sleep. Also I would cramp after. They hurt but apparently it's totally normal. Btw I don't cramp anymore after I o. As for the brown discharge I had that off and on during the first 2 months. Drs called it spotting and could never figure out why. Everything is fine with the baby though.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on a healthy baby girl, Miranda! :happydance:
Hopefully I'll be joining you on team pink when I have my ultrasound in about 3 weeks. ;)

I'd love to give my DF's libido to your OH, girlnboots. I haven't felt like DTD much since I got pregnant and that man couldn't possibly drop his pants any faster anytime that I even mention the word sex. :rofl:


----------



## broodymrs

Ouch my boobs hurt tonight, and randomly my hip!


----------



## lady1985

Miranda congrats on the happy news, so glad all will be fine for you! :happydance:

AFM - I'm now starting to get nauseous all day! Now at 14 weeks! Anyone heard of this??? I'm thinking my hormones have shot up though cause up till now I wasn't feeling preg at all, now I have sore bbs and the sick feeling! I think my body is late catching onto pregnancy!:haha:

We're really hoping for a girl too :kiss: I did the ring test earlier and it went in circles, so maybe we may get our wish, but we will have to see!

I'm due for my next scan next week, I wonder if it'll be too early to tell....


----------



## tx614

lady1985 said:


> Miranda congrats on the happy news, so glad all will be fine for you! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - I'm now starting to get nauseous all day! Now at 14 weeks! Anyone heard of this??? I'm thinking my hormones have shot up though cause up till now I wasn't feeling preg at all, now I have sore bbs and the sick feeling! I think my body is late catching onto pregnancy!:haha:
> 
> We're really hoping for a girl too :kiss: I did the ring test earlier and it went in circles, so maybe we may get our wish, but we will have to see!
> 
> I'm due for my next scan next week, I wonder if it'll be too early to tell....

You are lucky you get a scan at this apt! At this apt the doctor will only use a doppler, then at the 20 week we will get a scan.


----------



## lady1985

tx614 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Miranda congrats on the happy news, so glad all will be fine for you! :happydance:
> 
> AFM - I'm now starting to get nauseous all day! Now at 14 weeks! Anyone heard of this??? I'm thinking my hormones have shot up though cause up till now I wasn't feeling preg at all, now I have sore bbs and the sick feeling! I think my body is late catching onto pregnancy!:haha:
> 
> We're really hoping for a girl too :kiss: I did the ring test earlier and it went in circles, so maybe we may get our wish, but we will have to see!
> 
> I'm due for my next scan next week, I wonder if it'll be too early to tell....
> 
> You are lucky you get a scan at this apt! At this apt the doctor will only use a doppler, then at the 20 week we will get a scan.Click to expand...

My gyn has a private clinic so that's why i'm getting a scan every month :happydance:


----------



## suzie mcg

lady1985 said:


> AFM - I'm now starting to get nauseous all day! Now at 14 weeks! Anyone heard of this??? I'm thinking my hormones have shot up though cause up till now I wasn't feeling preg at all, now I have sore bbs and the sick feeling! I think my body is late catching onto pregnancy!:haha:

Exactly the same here! At 13 weeks I started feeling so nauseous all day and no way can I cook dinner - after not one minute of ms the whole time until now. I was feeling pretty happy about not having ms, so maybe this is payback for being smug lol


----------



## tx614

Nice!! That is so awesome! The last one my doctor does is at 20 weeks, but I think we are going to pay to get a 3d one done after because that is a long time to go without seeing our baby!!


----------



## Maze

suzie mcg said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm now starting to get nauseous all day! Now at 14 weeks! Anyone heard of this??? I'm thinking my hormones have shot up though cause up till now I wasn't feeling preg at all, now I have sore bbs and the sick feeling! I think my body is late catching onto pregnancy!:haha:
> 
> Exactly the same here! At 13 weeks I started feeling so nauseous all day and no way can I cook dinner - after not one minute of ms the whole time until now. I was feeling pretty happy about not having ms, so maybe this is payback for being smug lolClick to expand...

I think the delayed nausea or return of nausea in this stage of the game can come down to the simple fact that our bodies are now beginning to make more room for the baby. Our stomachs are now getting pushed on as the uterus climbs to pop over the pelvic bone and that sensation can be very unsettling for some women to start, which is why it is important to eat small meals as we go through the adjustment, otherwise you might find food coming up!


----------



## Murmers0110

I havnt had sex since I concieved. I have a very low sex drive anyways but since I've gotten pregnant I've just been so uncomfortable the entire time! It's the last thing I want!


----------



## jbell157

Glad everyone is getting good news! And boo to late onset ms! FX it doesn't last long. 

I feel like I'm showing early. What do you ladies think I'm only 12 w 4 d.
 



Attached Files:







20130416_072549.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## girlnboots

That's about when my belly popped, but I only "show" when I'm laying down. The rest is all pudge all the time. Granted, you're quite a bit thinner than me, so you're probably right on track for you..

My doc did practically promise that my MS should be gone by no later than 16 weeks. Of course, I know everyone's different and he can't REALLY promise that, but it's still pretty encouraging. I went from getting sick once a week or every other week, to being lucky if I make it through the day. I thought MS was supposed to get better at this point, not worse!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm also hoping that my MS will end completely at 16 weeks. I haven't been throwing up every day anymore, so I've got my FX that this is a good sign that the nausea and vomiting stage is almost over for me. I've been sick for the past two months so it will be a welcome change to not have to fight to keep my food down anymore.


----------



## goddess25

I am not showing at all...I have quite the tilted uterus and dont start showing until pretty late...i still have a lot of bloat.


----------



## Girly922

I have a tilted uterus too and the main problem I have is its just pushing my fat out. Lol. I really truly have a spare tyre now. I've never had a flat stomach, but I'm not used to looking this chubby. Lol.


----------



## SisterRose

I was a size 14 when falling pregnant, so I had some chub anyway. Now I just look fat, no bump just loads of bloat and a massive over hang! :dohh:

I was a size 18-20 when pregnant with my daughter though, and I never got a big bump. :( (or at least thats how i remember it!)

found a few pics from my last pregnany. 30+5
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=98014&d=1278842562

about 36+ weeks



This is me at 12weeks 3days this pregnancy
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=598371&d=1365943454

This was at 4+1 this pregnancy. As you can see I've just got "fatter" lol. There is a big difference but it doesn't look baby related. It just looks like I've been eating dominos every night :s
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=567515&d=1360921953


----------



## lady1985

suzie mcg said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm now starting to get nauseous all day! Now at 14 weeks! Anyone heard of this??? I'm thinking my hormones have shot up though cause up till now I wasn't feeling preg at all, now I have sore bbs and the sick feeling! I think my body is late catching onto pregnancy!:haha:
> 
> Exactly the same here! At 13 weeks I started feeling so nauseous all day and no way can I cook dinner - after not one minute of ms the whole time until now. I was feeling pretty happy about not having ms, so maybe this is payback for being smug lolClick to expand...

I'm glad I'm not the only one! I was thinking I was clever too. It's not really bad I can still eat but food just doesn't have the same appeal anymore!

It's my B'day today and going for a meal with DH and the inlaws, so we will see! :flower:



tx614 said:


> Nice!! That is so awesome! The last one my doctor does is at 20 weeks, but I think we are going to pay to get a 3d one done after because that is a long time to go without seeing our baby!!

I find it a struggle going month to month let alone only having two scans, I think I would go crazy wondering! I would like to do the 3d but only to find out the sex, if it's more clear than 2d. I'm not crazy to see what bub looks like, I'm sure he/she will be beautiful no matter what! :baby::kiss:


Maze said:


> suzie mcg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm now starting to get nauseous all day! Now at 14 weeks! Anyone heard of this??? I'm thinking my hormones have shot up though cause up till now I wasn't feeling preg at all, now I have sore bbs and the sick feeling! I think my body is late catching onto pregnancy!:haha:
> 
> Exactly the same here! At 13 weeks I started feeling so nauseous all day and no way can I cook dinner - after not one minute of ms the whole time until now. I was feeling pretty happy about not having ms, so maybe this is payback for being smug lolClick to expand...
> 
> I think the delayed nausea or return of nausea in this stage of the game can come down to the simple fact that our bodies are now beginning to make more room for the baby. Our stomachs are now getting pushed on as the uterus climbs to pop over the pelvic bone and that sensation can be very unsettling for some women to start, which is why it is important to eat small meals as we go through the adjustment, otherwise you might find food coming up!Click to expand...

Thanks Maze. I can't complain you have been so sick over the weeks it's nothing compared. Prob just body re-adjusting as you say. xx


----------



## Junebugs

Hey ladies! So i had my 12 week NT scan the other day and everything looks great so far! Unfortunately the picture i got was a REALLY crappy one :( .... oh well..... BUT, i do have a question...

So he was showing me everything and then he when to a potty shot, i didnt even know he was doing it until after it was done. Now i know that at 12 weeks it is not really accurate in telling the sex but what i saw was 3 bright what dots in a triangle shape. Now i am just OBSESSED about founding out what that means!!!!! I wish i had ever saw that! Everything i have read about it is it could mean either a boy or a girl.....


----------



## SisterRose

Junebugs - I think three dots in a triangle = boy! will have to wait and see :) 

I have my scan on Friday and I was hoping the unltrasound tech would be nice enough to give me a peek between the legs, but not say anything about the gender but I don't know if they're allowed to do that or not this early.


----------



## callmemaybbby

I have an ultrasound on Tuesday and I'm hoping they will be able to find out the gender! But I still feel like I can't wait that long (5 days)! If they can't tell me the gender on Tuesday, I feel like I will go insane waiting until 20 weeks!


----------



## SisterRose

I think they will be able to tell you the gender callmebaby at your stage of pregnancy! I had a private gender scan with my daughter at 16weeks 4days and you could tell she was 100% a girl. I'll be having another private sexing scan with this baby asap at 16weeks. Im thinking about booking the 11th May but I wont book anything until Ive had my scan on Friday :)


----------



## Junebugs

I think at 16 weeks they SHOULD be able to tell...


----------



## KalonKiki

They can tell the gender at 16 weeks, but it's generally much more accurate if you hold out another two weeks and go in at 18 weeks.
Here's a video on gender, I thought it was pretty interesting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuWoXFIcgCg


----------



## callmemaybbby

I'll be 17 weeks tomorrow. I also think it would be cool because we're planning on doing a small gender reveal dinner and if I wait until Tuesday to do the ultrasound, I won't be able to find out until next weekend!!


----------



## Murmers0110

Jbell i look just like you!


----------



## vinteenage

I have a tilted uterus as well, but the midwife said it's flipped back up quicker this time around since I've already had one pregnancy. So I'm 13 weeks and relatively massive, considering my stomach was flat as a board still when pregnant with Finn at this point.

5'7" and currently 112lbs. Was 100lbs.

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8119/8655234061_5332e7c243_z.jpg
13 weeks. by daphneclara, on Flickr


----------



## girlnboots

Cuuute!


----------



## Sbmack

Girly922 said:


> I have a tilted uterus too and the main problem I have is its just pushing my fat out. Lol. I really truly have a spare tyre now. I've never had a flat stomach, but I'm not used to looking this chubby. Lol.

I also have a tilted uterus. Didn't realize it would make a difference. I also feel like I just look chubby. I'm fairly small, but have never had a flat stomach. Now it just looks like I have a big muffin top. I bought a belly band the other day...haven't had to wear it yet, but I'm hoping it will smooth out that spare tire.


----------



## Girly922

The way the sonographer explained it to me was that because my uterus lays back towards my spine, although its growing, it'd take a little longer to start popping out the front. But apparently, once you've popped and getting pretty big it's makes no difference to not having a tilted uterus. If that makes sense. Lol.


----------



## vinteenage

Yes, the weight of the baby makes it tip back up into the "normal" position. Mine flipped up at about 15 weeks with Finn and well..much sooner with this one.


----------



## Lindss

I just had the worst mommy ever meltdown with my two kids this am. Ugh between my lack of patience, and them sensing it and acting out, it was a morning from hell. I feel terrible, and now they are at school for the day, and prob upset. :( I hate these hormones sometimes......


----------



## lune_miel

How many of us feel this way, that it's not as we imagined?

Here are the myths I've discovered about myself:
1. I will get pregnant instantly off of bc false, took a year
2. I will have bad m/s. false, not even a bout of nausea
3. I will want a pain-free, epidural birth. false, the more i research the more I want natural, looking into midwife, hypnobirthing even!

I'm sure there's more to come! There's never been so many decisions to make!
screenings, circumcision, cloth diapering...


----------



## ptr

I'm late to the party :haha: But I'm due October 3rd with my #2 :D. I stayed team yellow with my first so I haven't decided if I will stay team yellow or find out the gender for this one. <3


----------



## ptr

lune_miel said:


> How many of us feel this way, that it's not as we imagined?
> 
> Here are the myths I've discovered about myself:
> 1. I will get pregnant instantly off of bc false, took a year
> 2. I will have bad m/s. false, not even a bout of nausea
> 3. I will want a pain-free, epidural birth. false, the more i research the more I want natural, looking into midwife, hypnobirthing even!
> 
> I'm sure there's more to come! There's never been so many decisions to make!
> screenings, circumcision, cloth diapering...

Yep, this. I wasn't on BC (never have been) and it still took 5 cycles to conceive our first one... but things are always different because it only took one cycle for us to conceive our #2. So I guess it can swing either way - some get pregnant right away, some don't. I was honestly shocked how fast I got pregnant, really thought it would take 5-6 cycles like last time. 

I had an epidural during my birth with #1... and I will definitely be doing it again :rofl: I am a wuss with pain and I'm not afraid to admit that. I think having an epidural made it much more less stressful for me, IMO. I hope you find (and have) the birth that you want! 

I had major ms with my #1 and it did not go away until 18 1/2 weeks... I puked all the time. With this one I puked probably 2ish times, but holy, nausea is SO bad! I gag every 2 minutes even though I don't puke. It really rubbed on my nerves! Even the zofran didn't work but I got on a new mix of meds and it's been a lifesaver. Absolutely no nausea but I need to stay on the med or I risk it hitting me like a raging storm!


----------



## Maze

ptr said:


> I'm late to the party :haha: But I'm due October 3rd with my #2 :D. I stayed team yellow with my first so I haven't decided if I will stay team yellow or find out the gender for this one. <3

Welcome to the group! Let me know if you want to join the facebook group as well. Congrats on your second baby! I am expecting my third and last, it is bittersweet... although more sweet than bitter since I get so sick, it is nice knowing I won't have to do it again!


----------



## ptr

Sure! Add me to the fb group!

And yeah I def want 3 kids or potentially 4, but to think about dealing with fatigue and ms it puts me off a little! :haha: but it's worth it for sure though so I am taking it in stride!


----------



## Junebugs

Welcome PTR and congrats!!!! :) I am also staying team yellow on this one! Did you find it hard with your first to be team yellow?


----------



## jocelynmarie

I didn't even know this forum even existed! I am due Oct 22nd with #2! Very excited to be finishing up 1st tri and moving on to the next stage!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome and congrats, ptr and jocelynmarie! :wave: :flower:

I've been the exact opposite on everything of yours, lune_miel. :rofl:

I thought that it would take at least a few cycles to get pregnant when we were going to start trying, but we got pregnant after just one time DTD when we were still waiting to try.
I thought that I wouldn't get morning sickness or that I would only throw up once a day at most if I did and then I would feel better and it would go away completely once the second trimester started. Totally wrong, I'm still throwing up at 15 weeks.
I thought that I would want a med-free birth, but after doing research and with my risk for postpartum depression I decided in the end that an epidural is the best thing for me. I'm very tolerant to pain, but I'd like to make my birth experience the most comfortable that I possibly can to reduce the risk of depression afterward.


----------



## lulu83

Ptr- :hi: what's your mix of meds that's helping your ms?! I want some! Lol!


----------



## babyluv2012

Hi everyone, and welcome to the new ladies! :hi:

Just wanted to let everyone know I got my 12 week ultrasound done yesterday and everything looks good with the baby. It was the NT scan so I'm waiting on those results. Here is a 3D photo.
 



Attached Files:







4-17-13_47.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## ptr

Junebugs said:


> Welcome PTR and congrats!!!! :) I am also staying team yellow on this one! Did you find it hard with your first to be team yellow?

Yes! My DH was so adamant on not finding out the gender of our first so yes, I was tempted to find out but I didn't becaues of my DH's sake. I can say after we got past the 20 weeks ultrasoudn it got easier with not knowing because I knew there wasn't anymore opportunities to find out the sex (aside from paying for one personally). :haha: This time, my dh doesnt' care if we find out or not but i am not sure if I want to find out because the element of surprise was amazing!



lulu83 said:


> Ptr- :hi: what's your mix of meds that's helping your ms?! I want some! Lol!

zofran every 8 hours and zantac 150 mg (generic brand is raintidine) take twice a day (morning and night). i definitely see a HUGE differenece with zantac & zofran vs taking zofran by itself. I totally recommend it 100%.

-----

Congrats babyluv on your scan, baby looks good - fx nothing wrong is found on the NT scan!


----------



## lulu83

I have the ranitidine left over from earlier in this pregnancy. I should try it again, since I can take the zofran through my picc line. Maybe it'll be a magic combo! I forgot I had that. I was puking up zofran and any other med I was taking orally, but I bet it'd help now. Thanks!


----------



## suzie mcg

babyluv.. beautiful scan!! I've never seen an early 3D scan and that is just incredible!!

Hi to the new ladies as well :)


----------



## Junebugs

I love the 3D scan! I havent seen one at that age!

*PTR-* Was it worth it? ;) Was it nice finding out on the day or do you think it made any difference?


----------



## Murmers0110

It is very cool to see a 3d scan so early. Congrats!

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies!


----------



## ptr

Junebugs said:


> I love the 3D scan! I havent seen one at that age!
> 
> *PTR-* Was it worth it? ;) Was it nice finding out on the day or do you think it made any difference?

Yes, it was amazing finding out it was a girl when she came out! I was absolutely stunned but I was in love from the first moment I saw her and seeing that it was a girl made it 100x even more special. I know some other people are different in the sense that they need to find out the sex so they can "bond" with the baby better with coming up with a name, decorating the nursery in the gender color and so forth. Not me.... I didn't have a problem bonding with her when she was born. :cloud9:



lulu83 said:


> I have the ranitidine left over from earlier in this pregnancy. I should try it again, since I can take the zofran through my picc line. Maybe it'll be a magic combo! I forgot I had that. I was puking up zofran and any other med I was taking orally, but I bet it'd help now. Thanks!

The reason why I came across ranitidine is because I told my dr that I would feel nauseous when I ate and I felt best in the morning on empty stomach so it gave my dr an inkling that the food is making me nauseous and that's a part of the indigestion that pregnancy can cause so once I started on teh zofran and rantidine mix, I stopped being nauseous. I tried to go off it 2 weeks ago on a Wednesday to see if my ms/indigestion/nausea (whatever that is I had) were better cuz I was 14 weeks... by friday I barely made out of bed because I was so nauseous! So i went back on it and decided it's not worth trying to wean off it so I'm gonna stay on it for a while until 18-20 weeks :haha: 

Why do you have a picc line, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## goddess25

I agree with PTR.. being on team yellow is lots of fun. I would definitely encourage lots of ladies to wait. There is nothing like the anticipation.


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't like surprises and not being able to plan properly, so I will definitely not be on team yellow this time around. Maybe for my third child if my first two are a girl and a boy, but I think that would be the only time that I could ever do it.


----------



## girlnboots

Sorry to change the subject, but I'm about to burst with preggo-excitement! Might be a little tmi, but hey, everyone says modesty goes out the window when you're pregnant.

I noticed my nipples have felt dry, itchy, and sore the past few days, but tonight, before my shower, they were super crusty. I gave one of the girls a light squeeze, and behold! I am officially producing colostrum. How disgustingly neat! This is way more welcome that those weird linea nigras.


----------



## SisterRose

Hi everyone! I have my scan today and im feeling the nerves now. hoping everything is okay im there and the heamatoma is finally gone!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi. 
Sorry to butt in but im on the list on the front page and will need my name removing as i just lost my baby at 14 weeks. It was a little girl and she has triploidy which is 69 chromosomes, a whole extra set! This happens when an egg is fertilized by two sperm. It is not compatible with life. I wish u all healthy happy pregnancies. Good luck ladies
Xxx


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry to hear that Mrs.Broody. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maze

I am so very sorry Mrs. Broody. 14 weeks can be so devastating when it comes to miscarriage. I know perhaps there is some comfort for being given a reason as to why this happened, but the loss I imagine is still the same. I will be thinking of you and your angel baby girl today.


----------



## broodymrs

That's so sad mrs broody pants. Thinking of you and sending lots of love xxxxx


----------



## broodymrs

How's the scan gone sis rose? Sorry but no matter what anyone says i can't be team yellow, too impatient! Had midwife appt yesterday, went v well. Baby healthy and growing and a good strong, fast! heartbeat!! Thinking maybe a girl now as 150 fhhr xx


----------



## Junebugs

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi.
> Sorry to butt in but im on the list on the front page and will need my name removing as i just lost my baby at 14 weeks. It was a little girl and she has triploidy which is 69 chromosomes, a whole extra set! This happens when an egg is fertilized by two sperm. It is not compatible with life. I wish u all healthy happy pregnancies. Good luck ladies
> Xxx

Im so sorry for you loss :( You and your little girl will be in my thoughts


----------



## Junebugs

SisterRose said:


> Hi everyone! I have my scan today and im feeling the nerves now. hoping everything is okay im there and the heamatoma is finally gone!

 You need to update us right way!!!! :)


----------



## Junebugs

As for team yellow, with my first there was NO WAY i could have been team yellow! The funny thing is in the end, my nursery and most of the clothes i got was very gender neutral because i wanted to make sure i could use it again incase we had a girl.

I wasnt to sure it i could do it this time but now after the 12 week scan i know its what i really want. Like PTR said i just need to get through the 20 week scan and i am good!


----------



## Lindss

Mrsbroodypant...so so sorry....words can't even express how sad I am for you. Sending prayers your way.Xx


----------



## ptr

girlnboots said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but I'm about to burst with preggo-excitement! Might be a little tmi, but hey, everyone says modesty goes out the window when you're pregnant.
> 
> I noticed my nipples have felt dry, itchy, and sore the past few days, but tonight, before my shower, they were super crusty. I gave one of the girls a light squeeze, and behold! I am officially producing colostrum. How disgustingly neat! This is way more welcome that those weird linea nigras.

:haha: I never leaked during my first pregnancy but I know I definitely had colostrum at the end of my pregnancy because I checked and saw milk coming out. it sorta freaked me out because it made it all even more real for me. Congrats!



SisterRose said:


> Hi everyone! I have my scan today and im feeling the nerves now. hoping everything is okay im there and the heamatoma is finally gone!

I am sure everything will be awesome at your u/s! Good luck! Definitely update us as soon as possible! 



MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi.
> Sorry to butt in but im on the list on the front page and will need my name removing as i just lost my baby at 14 weeks. It was a little girl and she has triploidy which is 69 chromosomes, a whole extra set! This happens when an egg is fertilized by two sperm. It is not compatible with life. I wish u all healthy happy pregnancies. Good luck ladies
> Xxx

I am so sorry for your loss. :sad1:



Junebugs said:


> As for team yellow, with my first there was NO WAY i could have been team yellow! The funny thing is in the end, my nursery and most of the clothes i got was very gender neutral because i wanted to make sure i could use it again incase we had a girl.
> 
> I wasnt to sure it i could do it this time but now after the 12 week scan i know its what i really want. Like PTR said i just need to get through the 20 week scan and i am good!

:haha: yeah, it is super HARD. i won't lie, i totally scoped out the potty shot when the ultrasound guy was measuring the femurs but I couldn't figure out for sure if it was a girl or a boy. this time I know better so I probably would figure it out by looking at the u/s :blush: I haven't decided if I will find out or not yet..... Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Junebugs

I was going to ask you that PTR if you looked at the potty shot.. i really wish i didnt look at the 12 week scan but i have been reading at 12 weeks alot of the time they look the same, but i have also read alot of people getting the right gender told to them at 12 weeks.... so confusing! 
I looked at my 20 ultrasound, the tech wouldnt tell me if it was a boy or girl because she wanted the dr. to say but i could tell without a doubt it was a boy!

Goddess25- Did you look at all in any of your ultrasounds?


----------



## ptr

I wouldn't put my bets on the 12 weeks ultrasound... at 12 weeks they look like a girl because that's how they always start out as: a girl. the penis and scrotum doesn't develop until 14-16 weeks approximately. 

I remember scoping out the potty shot but still having no idea what gender I was having... after the 20 weeks scan i obsessed over trying to remember what it looked like in my mind (I didn't get a picture of the potty shot, that would have been too easy to take home and put online to get gender votes)... But I googled gender shots and I just got even more confused :haha:


----------



## SisterRose

Here's scan pic from 13+1 today. Do we think :pink: or :blue: vibes?


----------



## lulu83

MrsBroodyPant-I am so sorry for the loss of your baby girl :hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

Had the scan today and baby had grown a week in a week, but is still measuring a week behind. NT scan looked fine, but with my Papp A being 0.231 MOM and my Free B-HCG being 0.328 MOM, it means we have been classified high risk.

My risks are 1 in 70 for Down Syndrome, 1 in 69 for Patau and 1 in 17 for Edwards. We go for verifi prenatal testing on Monday (am cancelling the igenescreen) as verifi also tests for XXX, XYY, X and other sex chromosome issues and has my husband has XYY syndrome, it will best to get those syndromes also tested as well as trisomy 21, 18 and 13. It also will tell us the baby's gender.

The ultrasound Dr was horrid - he was very doom and gloom but then said he had 2 women who had a 1 in 2 chance and both were fine. I said my risks were not as high as that but he made out that even if the verifi was clear, that I should still have an amnio as there must be a genetic issue due to my bloods. I was like "What if the amnio is clear" and he said ''Well you would need to see a genetic counsellor". He then told me that nature was marvelous thing and corrected lifes mistakes - meaning MC. Sheesh - I didn't need to hear that.

Anyway, we have decided to still announce as I don't want to be miserable for 2-4 weeks whilst we get all this investigated and not share with family and friends. They love us and care about us and we have made it clear (on facebook) that we require thoughts and prayers whilst we go through the next month.

Anyway, that's the results.... I feel a bit flat. Hubby worked out what 1 in 17 is percentage based and we have a 94.11% for Edwards (which scares me most out of the 3) of the baby being fine. We just need to think positively and deal with whatever comes our way (if it comes our way). 

When I went round my Dads and Step Mum's to explain and announced to the family there that didn't know, she had bought me a huuuuge gift bag full of baby stuff. I loved it all and thanked her, but asked her to keep it at her place. I just need to get past this genetic stuff and then maybe I can start feeling joy etc but right now, I am scared. :(


----------



## ptr

SisterRose: no clue... But I will guess a boy. 

Dream: wow that's just awful. Your dr sounds like a jerkwad. A MC? Whatever. I had to look up what Edwards was as I'm not familiar with that one and that is so sad. I can completely understand why you would be terrified. Your dr sounds so set that something *has* to be wrong with your baby even if the NT scan looks fine though, why is that? I am praying that your baby will come out perfect and normal. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Mrs broody pants I am so very sorry to hear that. Thinking of you.


----------



## goddess25

Sister rose I guess boy 

Junebugs I made it clear at ultrasounds that I didnt want to know. When the sonographer looks at those bits I have not been looking just incase.


----------



## xxDreamxx

MrsBroodyPants - I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you. {hugs}


----------



## MirandaH

MrsBroodyPants - I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Dream - Your doctor sounds like an asshat. I am very frustrated by what you are being told. I am at the best high risk office in my state with a very good team of doctors taking care of us. I am high risk for a lot of reasons, including my age and previous history. My main concern was Edwards, because my husband and his ex had a baby with Edwards nearly 10 years ago. We are (or I guess were, now. Not sure) being looked after by the genetics counselor who told us that Edwards is not something that is prone to happen by one parent or the other. It is completely spontaneous and not something that is more likely to happen because it happened in the past. They were not the least bit concerned about Edwards and told us that the Verifi test would tell us a yes or no with more than 98% accuracy. They were concerned about Downs with my age, and the Verifi tell you a yes or no with 99.1% accuracy on that. We were lucky and got good results and they no longer are concerned about that at all. I am still high risk, but for other reasons, not related to baby. 

We were told that because Verifi came back negative on all chromosomal abnormalities that there was very little chance (but some) that all was not well and we were told that further testing was unnecessary. I really hope that everything turns out okay. I will be thinking about you. They told us that the results took 14 days, but we had my blood drawn on Wed, 4/3 and the doctor's office had our results on Monday morning (4/15).


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u ladies.

xxDreamxx - i had a fine NT measurement and the scans looked ok. It was my very low papp-a and HCG that made me have a CVS. 
I hope you baby is healthy and wish u the very best of luck xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

MrsBroodyPant - I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby girl, dear. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and I hope the best for your future. :hugs:

Dream: I'm sorry that you're going through this right now. I hope that everything turns out okay, and as seems to be the popular opinion in the thread: I also think that your doctor is an asshat. Have you thought about getting a second opinion?


----------



## jbell157

Mrsbroody I am so sorry. I can't imagine what you are going through. Just know a lot of ladies are thinking and praying for you. 

Dream I'm so glad the baby grew and your NT scan went well! I'm sorry you are at genetic anomaly risk but just hang in there and know we are here for you!


----------



## 6lilpigs

So sorry Mrs Broodypants xxxx

SisterRose thinking girl maybe.


----------



## Girly922

MrsBroodyPant - I'm so so sorry for your loss. 

SisterRose, amazing scan pic! I'm getting girl vibes from your scan but I'm not sure why. Lol. 

Dream - keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

AFM - still getting a lot of nausea and not managing to eat much before feeling sick. However, I've found ice pops to be a lifesaver. I could live on them right now. I've had 3 tonight just to help me get through dinner. They really seem to help settle my stomach.


----------



## babyluv2012

MrsBroodyPants, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Murmers0110

Mrsbroodypants- oh how aweful! In so sorry that happened.

Dream - I'm praying for ya. I don't have any pearls of wisdom for this. I know nothing about it. We chose not to do the testing.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Thanks for the kind words everyone. At this point in time, we just have to move forward and see what happens - what will be, will be (as hard as that is to accept) - there is nothing I can do, no magic pill or food I can take....I just have to try and remain positive and face whatever results we get. I am still hoping that this baby who has beaten the odds to make it this far, beats the odds to continue making it through.

Anyway, only time (and blood tests/further testing) will reveal what will happen and with hubby having XYY, we're not even sure how that shows in the blood....but as that is one of the things we're being tested for - all we can do it put one foot in front of the other and move forward.

Thanks for the warm thoughts though :)


----------



## lady1985

MOrning ladies!

Just wanted to ask sorry if TMI.....but the last 2 mornings ive had really loose toilet, just in the morning though. ANyone else get this?? Do you think I should visit the gp?


----------



## broodymrs

It's happened to me a couple of times lady. I would only go to gp if it lasted more than a couple of days xx


----------



## girlnboots

Definitely go if you feel you're losing a lot of liquid. Loose stools are completely normal, but diarrhea can dehydrate you faster than you realize.


----------



## MirandaH

I finally broke down and told my mother last night about the newest coming arrival. She is somewhat in shock but had no heart attack and told me that she had a feeling that she was going to be getting this news. Overall, I believe that she is happy. She didn't storm off and ended up staying until almost midnight just talking and left with copies of the ultrasound. She seems worried about me more than anything. I believe that being able to tell her that baby is healthy and that it is a girl may have helped. I can't believe I am married and 38 years old and was so afraid to tell her about this. Seems I may have worried myself more than necessary and I am very relieved that this part is over. Now all there is left is to tell the ex. He will certainly flip his lid. :wacko:


----------



## goddess25

Glad your feeling better miranda.. best to get it all out in the open now.


----------



## KalonKiki

I was afraid to tell my mom at first too, and at first she was worried about me and scolded me for not being more careful (we were as careful as we could have been though, and after having my 2 year old brother Reese she should have understood better than anyone that no matter how careful you are stuff still happens), but now she's excited about it and she's been doing what she can to help us prepare for the baby. She even got me an infant stroller with two car seat bases and a digital camera baby monitor with night vision. Colin was worried about telling his parents (I wasn't worried at all, I knew they'd be excited) and they were beyond excited from the moment we told them. His mom is dying to know the gender so that she can sew baby clothes.


----------



## jbell157

KalonKiki what brand is your monitor?


----------



## KalonKiki

It's the Summer Infant - BestView Digital Color Video Baby Monitor. I was incredibly excited and thankful when my mother told me that she bought me one. They look like fantastic monitors and have very good reviews.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

MrsBroody, I'm so sorry to hear about your little girl. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Feels like I've been away for ages. Just a quick update from me. I have consultant tomorrow, no idea why she wants to see me this early. I want to discuss C-Section options with her, but maybe it's a little early to be discussing that?


----------



## tx614

I am looking at that monitor too! It did get very good reviews!

So I just need a bit of encouragment today. Yesterday and today my bump has looked smaller, I am 16 weeks and feel nothing, and this weekend I have not been hungry like I usually am. To top it off last night I had a dream that I had a flat stomach and no baby was in it. I woke up and am freaking out. Tomorrow is the 16 week apt and I am so nervous. I was so excited until this weekend. Has anyone else's bump got smaller at this point or going through the same thing. I wish it were tomorrow at 4:30 already. He is only doing a doppler, but it will be so nice to hear the baby.


----------



## Maze

tx614 said:


> I am looking at that monitor too! It did get very good reviews!
> 
> So I just need a bit of encouragment today. Yesterday and today my bump has looked smaller, I am 16 weeks and feel nothing, and this weekend I have not been hungry like I usually am. To top it off last night I had a dream that I had a flat stomach and no baby was in it. I woke up and am freaking out. Tomorrow is the 16 week apt and I am so nervous. I was so excited until this weekend. Has anyone else's bump got smaller at this point or going through the same thing. I wish it were tomorrow at 4:30 already. He is only doing a doppler, but it will be so nice to hear the baby.

It might be that some of it was bloat and now that is going down a bit. I don't really think at this point a bump looking smaller than before is an indication of anything being wrong. It is also totally normal not to feel anything yet with your first. I've been feeling the baby for weeks but it is only a couple times a day and if I wasn't paying close attention or sitting very still, I would miss it or not even realise it was the baby at all. 

As for your dream, that is a normal pregnant anxiety dream. I have already had dream after dream of miscarrying/going into labor early, feeling a tiny baby starting to fall out of me out of nowhere... but the baby is fine, and it is just my fears/anxiety manifesting itself in my dreams. I've even had dreams where I wake up miscarrying, freak out, wake up again only to find I am miscarrying and then finally wake up for real.


----------



## goddess25

I agree normal dreams. I have had a few like that so far.


----------



## SisterRose

Hey everyone. just looking for some advice or someone to agree im over worrying about this...seems silly now... :dohh: i got some foccacia bread earlier and ate it cold with some hummus, after i read on the packet 'make sure its piping hot before serving' it only had mozerella, tomato puree, red peppers and herbs on it. could the mozerella be unsafe cold? Im gonna be a nervous wreck by october :haha:


----------



## goddess25

I am sure its totally fine. A lot of people eat foccacia like that cold..it doesnt have mych cheese on it anyway I bet. 

I know its tough not to worry about everything.


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks! Its been nagging at me and needed to ask! At least it had no meats on.


----------



## Junebugs

IM sure it will be fine Sister rose... BTW how did everything go with the scan? Did they let you peek between the legs ;) ?


----------



## KalonKiki

I think it's totally normal to have dreams like that. I had a dream once that I went into labor, but hit my head on the way out the door to the hospital and was unconscious for the entire birth and no one would give me details about how the birth went. And my mom ended up naming the baby (a girl) Vanilla or something crazy like that. It was such an odd dream. I also had a dream last night that I was not pregnant. I feel like I just look a little bloated, but I think that some of my bloat has gone down a bit too.

I've never heard of cold cheese being bad for you, so I would have never thought that eating bread with cold cheese on it would be harmful. I'm sure that it's fine, it's good that there wasn't any meat on it. They might have suggested to heat it up so that the cheesy would be melty and gooy and they might think that it tastes better that way?
How did your scan go? :D


----------



## lady1985

Still had really loose BM this morning...but again the rest of the day I have been fine...:shrug: I am really puzzled by this! I have my next appointment on Tuesday so I will ask the doc then I think. I am kinda worried..but not as much as if it lasted all day like normal tummy bug?!


----------



## KalonKiki

I've had loose BM the past couple of days too, but it seemed like the normal kind of loose (not liquid or anything like that). I'm sure that it's common to have varied BM during pregnancy.


----------



## tx614

I have also had loose BM in the mornings the past few days, but not like diarrhea or anything.


----------



## Murmers0110

Well my ms came back today. Damnit. I had gone 5 days without it!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

So, I had NT scan today. Measurements were 1.6mm so well within range. Baby was brilliant while she did the measuring, and then had a wriggle round after. The have put me forward 3 days too, so my new and final due date is 31st Oct! Halloween baby!.

I also discussed C-Section with the consultant, who wants me to wait it out and have a proper think about it. And then gave me an appointment for 36 weeks to make my final decision. I think that's a little too late.

So here is my little jelly bean at 12+4.



Best go and change ticker again now.


----------



## Junebugs

Great news! Love the picture!

Murmer- I understand about the MS, mine came back worse then every last night and this morning!


----------



## Maze

PaiytonsMummy said:


> So, I had NT scan today. Measurements were 1.6mm so well within range. Baby was brilliant while she did the measuring, and then had a wriggle round after. The have put me forward 3 days too, so my new and final due date is 31st Oct! Halloween baby!.
> 
> I also discussed C-Section with the consultant, who wants me to wait it out and have a proper think about it. And then gave me an appointment for 36 weeks to make my final decision. I think that's a little too late.
> 
> So here is my little jelly bean at 12+4.
> 
> Best go and change ticker again now.

What a beautiful scan!

I can't recall, are you looking to have a c-section or hoping to go Vbac?


----------



## Girly922

Gorgeous scan PaiytonsMummy!! 

Maze, can you change my date on the front page to the 20th when you've got a minute please? :)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Maze, i'm looking to have one. I've had two previous 3rd degree tears, and i really don't want to go through that again. She also said my chances of tearing again are higher.


----------



## KalonKiki

Gorgeous scan, PaiytonsMummy! :thumbup:

I've finally got an appointment for my gender ultrasound. May 6, 2013 at 11:15 am. <3


----------



## Maze

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Maze, i'm looking to have one. I've had two previous 3rd degree tears, and i really don't want to go through that again. She also said my chances of tearing again are higher.

Right! I remember now. Oh I definitely understand what you're saying then. You have the right to choose, given your history. I would tell your doctor, plain and simple, that the idea of tearing again is a source of great anxiety for you during this pregnancy and one which you don't need nor want. That you would be much more relaxed and content to know that it won't be a possibility and so you can spend the remainder of your pregnancy mentally preparing for a surgical birth. They absolutely have to respect that!


----------



## lady1985

Beautiful scan paiytonsmummy!! Awwww!

I have my next scan tomorrow at 4pm. Even though its my 3rd scan I'm still nervous...I really hope we can find out the sex! What do you girls think, 15 weeks too early??


----------



## Junebugs

I think you have a chance in finding out! :)


----------



## lady1985

I really hope so Junebugs!! x


----------



## Junebugs

You were hoping for a girl right?


----------



## MirandaH

Sorry about your MS Murmers0110. I started puking again yesterday after three glorious days of being fine, so I totally feel ya!

Beautiful scan PaiytonsMummy!!!


----------



## goddess25

My MS and puking has returned too.


----------



## Murmers0110

Well thankfully mine was only the one time today but it was a rough puking fit! I'm sorry to everyone who have been feeling its again. It's such abreast to have it disappear and then return!


----------



## SisterRose

I escaped MS again, with just mild nausea but for the last week I've been having horrible headaches every day :nope:

Paiytonsmummy - Lovely scan picture :D

Junebugs - In the end I forgot to ask! but i have booked a private sexing scan for the 11th of May so 18 days. Exciting 

Kalonkiki- Thanks! I'm sure it was fine, I'm actually laughing at myself about it now :blush: scan went great, baby looked fine and the bleed has gone. :thumbup:


----------



## Maze

A bit of a TMI question from mothers who are still puking every now and again...

When you are physically ill, do you like... empty out everything from your stomach in an awful blaze of glory? Or is it a moderate thing? I have had to learn to stand in front of the toilet instead of kneeling, because so much would come out and so heavily that I'd suffer 'splash back' if my face was too close, GROSS I know, I thought it was gross too. Just wondering if this kind of sick is the norm or if it in itself is kinda unfortunate.


----------



## Junebugs

I normally stand infront of the toilet aswell. Something about your face so close to where your bum is just doesnt seem right.. LOL... it also ends up making me more sick just thinking about it! And when i do puke i empty every last drop out...... 

I cant wait for all the private scans coming up!!!!! Since i am not finding out I will have to live vicariously through all of you that are!! :)


----------



## lulu83

Maze said:


> A bit of a TMI question from mothers who are still puking every now and again...
> 
> When you are physically ill, do you like... empty out everything from your stomach in an awful blaze of glory? Or is it a moderate thing? I have had to learn to stand in front of the toilet instead of kneeling, because so much would come out and so heavily that I'd suffer 'splash back' if my face was too close, GROSS I know, I thought it was gross too. Just wondering if this kind of sick is the norm or if it in itself is kinda unfortunate.

I get the splash back too if I kneel...it's gross. Sometimes I carry a large bowl around with me..which is also gross, but I wash it out after I puke. It allows me to puke anywhere! Sometimes it comes on so quick it's hard to get my 9 month old somewhere safe before running to the toilet..


----------



## Maze

Well it is good to know I am not the only one!

I just find it different than when I have the flu or something I ate didn't sit properly. I find when I throw up it is way heavier when I am pregnant than at any other time.


----------



## MirandaH

Maze said:


> A bit of a TMI question from mothers who are still puking every now and again...
> 
> When you are physically ill, do you like... empty out everything from your stomach in an awful blaze of glory? Or is it a moderate thing? I have had to learn to stand in front of the toilet instead of kneeling, because so much would come out and so heavily that I'd suffer 'splash back' if my face was too close, GROSS I know, I thought it was gross too. Just wondering if this kind of sick is the norm or if it in itself is kinda unfortunate.

A bit of a TMI answer: I usually run as fast as I can to the bathroom, throw my pants down and sit on the toilet and puke in a garbage can. If I don't, because I lose everything so violently half the time, I will pee on the floor. :( It is not often that I don't lose everything in an awful blaze of glory. This has made going out to eat, or right after eating impossible.


----------



## Maze

I know how you feel! Thankfully, my nausea builds and very rarely does it appear at maximum force out of nowhere. So I am able to go to the bathroom first, almost always. Otherwise I'd be having the same problem, even if my bladder isn't all that full. It definitely makes being in the car or out in public a problem though when a bathroom isn't readily available and you need to resort to a garbage bin or bag. I generally wear a heavy flow pad when I am out and about at the moment, it isn't that comfy but it is soooo much better than having an 'accident.'


----------



## goddess25

I had quite a violent puke the other day and i had a massive puddle of wee. I have a bladder prolapse courtesy of 2 births and i need surgery to repair it..waiting for this baby to be born and about 6m pp will be having it repaired. Glad I am not the only one. Oh and I kneel. Mirandah i might steal your approach.


----------



## babyluv2012

Hi ladies, and to all still dealing with MS, I hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs:

I have had a couple bouts of brown discharge :blush: first time was at 8 weeks, and now again at 12 weeks exactly. I had a U/S that same day and everything did look good, thankfully. I told the doctor about it and they just said brown blood is old blood, so no reason to worry. It lasted for about 4 days. So yesterday I decided to work out (zumba) and then this morning the brown stuff is back again.

Just wondering if anyone else is dealing with this? I wish I just knew the source of the "bleed" and the doctor does not seem concerned with it, but I'm worried.


----------



## Maze

babyluv2012 said:


> Hi ladies, and to all still dealing with MS, I hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs:
> 
> I have had a couple bouts of brown discharge :blush: first time was at 8 weeks, and now again at 12 weeks exactly. I had a U/S that same day and everything did look good, thankfully. I told the doctor about it and they just said brown blood is old blood, so no reason to worry. It lasted for about 4 days. So yesterday I decided to work out (zumba) and then this morning the brown stuff is back again.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is dealing with this? I wish I just knew the source of the "bleed" and the doctor does not seem concerned with it, but I'm worried.

Generally we get brown blood when our uterus gets a bit stretched, whether it be from the progression of pregnancy, sex, or some other physical activity. My guess would be that you have a bit of old blood built up in your uterus and it is just escaping whenever your muscles are stretched a little, and exercise would definitely do it! That is why women who have issues with bleeding are often put on bed-rest. 

If it worries you though I would definitely follow up on it just for a piece of mind.


----------



## babyluv2012

Thank you Maze! That makes a lot of sense. I'll probably let my doctor know and ask if I should limit my physical activity or not.


----------



## KalonKiki

It's good to know that I'm not the only one that throws up in a violent blaze of glory until everything from my stomach is gone and that I'm not the only one who gets splash back if I kneel. It's awful that you're all still feeling so sick and I hope that you start feeling better soon, but at the same time it's a relief to know that I'm not the only one still praying to the porcelain god in the second trimester.


----------



## Lindss

Ugh, I'm the same. Now at least only once or twice a day, but full in splash back here..... My midwife gave me the not so happy news that this may be my fate for the rest of the pregnancy :(


----------



## Maze

Lindss said:


> Ugh, I'm the same. Now at least only once or twice a day, but full in splash back here..... My midwife gave me the not so happy news that this may be my fate for the rest of the pregnancy :(

Aw, I am with you. I know I am never going to stop being sick either, I do have faith it will only be a couple times a day soon. I know later in pregnancy with my daughter I was always sick in the morning, then if I wasn't careful with what I ate, I'd throw up a meal and on a bad day I'd be sick again before bed. I think that routine started at around 20 or so weeks. Until then I still have to go get re-hydrated every week. Can't wait to stop that nonsense.


----------



## MirandaH

babyluv2012 said:


> Hi ladies, and to all still dealing with MS, I hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs:
> 
> I have had a couple bouts of brown discharge :blush: first time was at 8 weeks, and now again at 12 weeks exactly. I had a U/S that same day and everything did look good, thankfully. I told the doctor about it and they just said brown blood is old blood, so no reason to worry. It lasted for about 4 days. So yesterday I decided to work out (zumba) and then this morning the brown stuff is back again.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is dealing with this? I wish I just knew the source of the "bleed" and the doctor does not seem concerned with it, but I'm worried.

If you go back about 3 weeks, you will see that I had brown bleeding the day of my U/S and was 12 + 2 that day. the doctor said that as long as it is not red and there is no cramping that there was nothing to worry about. DH and I had been playing around the day before and (gently) wrestling on the bed, so we have not been doing that again. 



Maze said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I'm the same. Now at least only once or twice a day, but full in splash back here..... My midwife gave me the not so happy news that this may be my fate for the rest of the pregnancy :(
> 
> Aw, I am with you. I know I am never going to stop being sick either, I do have faith it will only be a couple times a day soon. I know later in pregnancy with my daughter I was always sick in the morning, then if I wasn't careful with what I ate, I'd throw up a meal and on a bad day I'd be sick again before bed. I think that routine started at around 20 or so weeks. Until then I still have to go get re-hydrated every week. Can't wait to stop that nonsense.Click to expand...

When I had my three day break, I really thought that I was done, but should have known better. I have had HG for 2 out of the last three pregnancies and it has been from beginning to end. I am down almost 15 pounds this pregnancy but nothing fits. However, I have been spared the nonsense of going in to be re-hydrated and unlike the last pregnancy, I did not have to get the IV thingy at home, so I am grateful that it hasn't been as bad as before.


----------



## lady1985

Hey ladies had my 15week scan! Baby was measuring a day ahead, new for date is 12th October. CRL 8.4cm, thigh 2cm, head 11.8cm!!

Tried to see potty shot but just saw the legs crossed! Doc said it was too early too : ((


----------



## babyluv2012

lady1985 said:


> Hey ladies had my 15week scan! Baby was measuring a day ahead, new for date is 12th October. CRL 8.4cm, thigh 2cm, head 11.8cm!!
> 
> Tried to see potty shot but just saw the legs crossed! Doc said it was too early too : ((

Wonderful news! Do you have a pic for us?


----------



## babyluv2012

@ Miranda, thank you for responding. I just found that post. A few days before I started spotting we did have a little fun. But I just figured it wouldn't last long. How long did yours last?


----------



## lady1985

Yes have pics but will upload tomorrow as my phone doesn't work directly with this site


----------



## MirandaH

babyluv2012 said:


> @ Miranda, thank you for responding. I just found that post. A few days before I started spotting we did have a little fun. But I just figured it wouldn't last long. How long did yours last?

Mine lasted about 2 and a half days (!! painc!!), but it was kind of a lot the first day (when I got up it was not just when I wiped and was in my panties and I freaked out!!) and after that, only when I wiped. Then again for a day about a week and a half ago, but only when I wiped. The doctor asked about when we last had sex and it had been three days at that time. She wasn't concerned at all though. She had them check me at the ultrasound to be on the safe side, but she really was not worried at all.


----------



## Junebugs

babyluv2012 said:


> Hi ladies, and to all still dealing with MS, I hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs:
> 
> I have had a couple bouts of brown discharge :blush: first time was at 8 weeks, and now again at 12 weeks exactly. I had a U/S that same day and everything did look good, thankfully. I told the doctor about it and they just said brown blood is old blood, so no reason to worry. It lasted for about 4 days. So yesterday I decided to work out (zumba) and then this morning the brown stuff is back again.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is dealing with this? I wish I just knew the source of the "bleed" and the doctor does not seem concerned with it, but I'm worried.

OMG!!!!!!!!I could have wrote this EXACT SAME THING!!! (but i didnt have any at 8 weeks). I had brown spotting for most of last week (12 weeks). I also had and ultrasound the same day it started and everything looked fine. It has gone away now,i asked my midwife about it today and she didnt seem to worried

*Lady-* Im glad the ultrasound went well. Too bad the legs were crossed :(


----------



## Murmers0110

Maze said:


> A bit of a TMI question from mothers who are still puking every now and again...
> 
> When you are physically ill, do you like... empty out everything from your stomach in an awful blaze of glory? Or is it a moderate thing? I have had to learn to stand in front of the toilet instead of kneeling, because so much would come out and so heavily that I'd suffer 'splash back' if my face was too close, GROSS I know, I thought it was gross too. Just wondering if this kind of sick is the norm or if it in itself is kinda unfortunate.

That's exactly wht I do!


----------



## Murmers0110

Babyluv I had the brown spotting off and on for the first 2 and a half months. Everything was fine. Never found the cause. The drs were not to concerned.


----------



## babyluv2012

Junebugs said:


> babyluv2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, and to all still dealing with MS, I hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs:
> 
> I have had a couple bouts of brown discharge :blush: first time was at 8 weeks, and now again at 12 weeks exactly. I had a U/S that same day and everything did look good, thankfully. I told the doctor about it and they just said brown blood is old blood, so no reason to worry. It lasted for about 4 days. So yesterday I decided to work out (zumba) and then this morning the brown stuff is back again.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is dealing with this? I wish I just knew the source of the "bleed" and the doctor does not seem concerned with it, but I'm worried.
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!I could have wrote this EXACT SAME THING!!! (but i didnt have any at 8 weeks). I had brown spotting for most of last week (12 weeks). I also had and ultrasound the same day it started and everything looked fine. It has gone away now,i asked my midwife about it today and she didnt seem to worried
> 
> *Lady-* Im glad the ultrasound went well. Too bad the legs were crossed :(Click to expand...

JuneBug, you made me feel so much better, thank you! It seems pretty common. I just hate it because it freaks me out, as my last pregnancy which ended at about 6 weeks, had this, too, but it was from the beginning and never stopped. I know every pregnancy is different. Thank you for your reply, I sure hope mine goes away soon. It must be hormones, and uterus growing, etc. My doctor is not worried either, but he said to call if it changes (meaning bright red, etc)


----------



## babyluv2012

Murmers0110 said:


> Babyluv I had the brown spotting off and on for the first 2 and a half months. Everything was fine. Never found the cause. The drs were not to concerned.

Thank you Murmers!

All of you ladies have made me feel so much better and I know I'm not alone.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jbell157

It's a boy!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I just knew it! After all my dreams I just knew it had to be a boy. We are so excited (especially DH). We definitely wanted our "little man" and we are so over the moon. 

We are very blessed to know the u/s tech as her son goes to the school I teach at. She told me to call her this week and she would let me come in off the books and she would see if she could tell the gender. She has been doing this for 18 years and is very skilled so we were so happy when baby FINALLY cooperated for about 5 seconds yesterday and we got to see his boy parts.

Here are some pictures of our little guy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby @ 13w 3d.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 10









Hi mommy.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7









Its a boy!.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 14









Its a boy.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Murmers0110

Aww the lil penis is so cute lol I've never seen one of these before! I hope you don't mind me saying that lol


----------



## jbell157

Murmers0110 said:


> Aww the lil penis is so cute lol I've never seen one of these before! I hope you don't mind me saying that lol

:rofl: nope!


----------



## CIM

My baby looks like a Crood. Lol. Eventually it will grow into it. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







US 16wk 5days.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Junebugs

*Babyluv-* I totally think 12 weeks is a big week for growing.... like you said I think our uterus's are just stretching and growing alot. Like you I lost my first pregnancy in a M/C at 8 weeks and I had brown spotting from the beginning aswell so i completely understand where you are coming from :). Im sure your spotting will stop, i think mine went for almost a full week.

*Jbell -* That is AWESOME news! Congrats! I had no idea they could tell that early!

*CIM-* Very cute pic! She/ he does not look like a Crood! :) (im not sure what that means thou... hehehehe)


----------



## goddess25

Fab pic CIm.


----------



## goddess25

Love the arrow pointing to the penis... fantastic news. Congratulations on being team blue.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Jbell! It looks like your instincts were spot on! There is absolutely no mistaking that he is indeed a little boy. I hope that my instincts about a girl will also be spot on when I have my ultrasound in a couple of weeks. :blush:

And that's a great pic, CIM! Did they let you get a potty shot peek?


----------



## CIM

We will be team yellow.


----------



## lady1985

:kiss:Here we go my scans from yesterday! Photo's really don't do justices bub was crossed legs and crossed arms lol :baby::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







15w+3.jpg
File size: 135.6 KB
Views: 6









15w+3 no2.jpg
File size: 126 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lady1985

jbell157 said:


> It's a boy!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I just knew it! After all my dreams I just knew it had to be a boy. We are so excited (especially DH). We definitely wanted our "little man" and we are so over the moon.
> 
> We are very blessed to know the u/s tech as her son goes to the school I teach at. She told me to call her this week and she would let me come in off the books and she would see if she could tell the gender. She has been doing this for 18 years and is very skilled so we were so happy when baby FINALLY cooperated for about 5 seconds yesterday and we got to see his boy parts.
> 
> Here are some pictures of our little guy :cloud9:

Congrats on the boy parts!:thumbup::happydance: How lovely and clear you pics are! xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Jbell, Congrats on finding out you're on team blue :)
CIM & Lady, your scan pictures are lovely :) Congrats ladies.


----------



## Murmers0110

So can I ask a question with no judgement please? Is anybody going to go through gender disappointment of they don't get what they want? My appointment is may 21 and I'm getting more and more excited and nervous about it. I KNOW I will be crushed if it's the opposite of what we want. I will get over myself. It's not a question of not loving the child ya know? Just disappointment in it not being what you have dreamed for all your life. I know there is a board for it here but it's locked and I don't know how to get it. Anyone out there with the same feelings?


----------



## ptr

You're not alone. I am hoping for a boy this time and I am dreading the disappointment that I might get if it's another girl... but I know it will not matter when the baby is born and I would love the baby whether it is a boy or a girl. I think it's a totally natural feeling!


----------



## Junebugs

I feel the same way, that is why i am staying team yellow. I myself feel that it will not matter to me at all what the sex is when i am told once my baby is in my arms. Like you said, its not that I wont LOVE this baby like crazy if it is a boy, i just feel i live in a house that is FULL of boys i would love to have a girl to connect with.

I really had no idea of how much this would matter to me until i got pregnant, i really didnt care that much before. I think it is because i KNOW this is our last child no matter what the sex is....


----------



## ptr

This isn't my last child but I still have the same anxiety i think because if I don't get a boy this time, then next time is my last chance and i rather get a boy to get it out of the way so i don't worry about #3 being a girl or a boy.


----------



## Junebugs

I totally understand that! I just feel like the worst person ever feeling the way i feel, truly all i want is a healthy baby, thats all that REALLY matters in the end to me. I hate the fact that gender is so important to me


----------



## Murmers0110

Exactly June!


----------



## ptr

I think it's just that "we're having a baby" have evolved into "we're having a baby of this or that gender" and just because we're having a baby it is not the same as having a baby boy or having a baby girl and we have this drive to experience what it's like to have a speciifc gender. 

My friend asked me what it was like to have a baby girl where you get to dress up in dresses and hairbows and I was like... ?? It's just *there*? But now that I think about it, I wonder what it's like to dress a boy, is it more/less fun, easier, perhaps since boys have "less" articles of clothing to wear? And so forth. Let alone how to change a diaper (as i know moms of boys always insist to point the penis *down* and not up or risk leak on the front of the clothing :haha:)


----------



## KalonKiki

I think it's a natural thing to desire a gender. I don't feel like it is selfish, especially when you know that you will love the child no matter what gender you end up with. Most people want at least one of each gender, and that's perfectly normal. Personally for this pregnancy (since it's my first) I honestly don't really mind which gender I get this time around because this is my first and either gender is new to me. My instincts are telling me that it's a girl though, and they're rarely wrong (my mother also thinks that it's a girl) so I'll be a bit surprised at my instincts being off if I get a boy (but still super happy of course!). I really just kind of want both right now, hehe. I look at girl baby stuff and think "Awwww <3" but then I also look at boy stuff and think the exact same thing. Motherhood is just so new to me that everything baby looks adorable and perfect no matter what gender it's for.


----------



## Maze

When I was pregnant with Sophie I very much wanted a girl. (Heck, when I was pregnant with Dominic, I very much wanted a girl, lol.) This time around I definitely feel blessed that I already have both which has completely taken stress of the gender... which is probably why I am having zero issue staying team yellow. I know it hasn't taken the stress off gender completely for my husband, as Dominic is his stepson and he doesn't have a son of his own genetics and Dominic really wants a brother.... but for me, I am totally content.


----------



## Junebugs

I was the same with my first, I wanted a boy but it really didnt matter that much to what I had. 

I often imagine what it would be like to have a girl. My boy has alot of hand me downs and i just dress him in whatever, it really doesnt matter to me. I think thou if i had a girl i would be dressing her in all the cutest dresses i could find!


----------



## ptr

KalonKiki, that's how I was too - didn't have a problem with wanting either gender, I was perfectly fine with either gender for my #1... but now that I am pregnant with my #2, the pressure is on!! :haha: 

And as for my DH, I think deep down he wants a boy but he's been saying he thinks it's another girl and I think it's a defense mechanism for him as he doesnt want to be disappointed if it's another girl because he woudl say "See, i knew it was a girl" instead of "oh, i was hoping for a boy," you know?


----------



## Maze

ptr said:


> KalonKiki, that's how I was too - didn't have a problem with wanting either gender, I was perfectly fine with either gender for my #1... but now that I am pregnant with my #2, the pressure is on!! :haha:
> 
> And as for my DH, I think deep down he wants a boy but he's been saying he thinks it's another girl and I think it's a defense mechanism for him as he doesnt want to be disappointed if it's another girl because he woudl say "See, i knew it was a girl" instead of "oh, i was hoping for a boy," you know?

My husband is doing the same thing! And it's like... look I KNOW you want a boy, we even did the positions you wanted to increase the chance of a boy. lol. I think it is a normal way to react though. When I was pregnant with Sophie I told everyone it was probably another boy... for that very reason.


----------



## Lindss

I know exactly what you ladies are saying.I have one of each and both times before I found out the gender. this time we are staying team yellow, really only there because my husband is insisting because this is our last time and we have never had the surprise before. but I'm really hoping for another little girl. My daughter mattea, who is now four and a half, was born w club feet and from one WK old was in hipcasts. Until she was 3she had four surgeries at sick kids and spent pretty much 75 percent of her life and casts. Now her little feet are perfect, but it was a long road to get here. I never got to dress her up in cute clothes or shoes , tights or anything until she was older. So I know it sounds stupid and selfish, but I totally want the chance to do that. Its going to kill me not finding out the gender!!


----------



## ptr

DH guessed Calliope was a boy right before I pushed her out. He wasn't disappointed or anything. But this time I think he might be a tad disappointed if I push out another girl and I don't blame him but I'm not worried about him not loving #2 though. I think anothe reason for him saying it's another girl is because his brother has 3 girls so he thinks that he is going to be the same as his brother and is destined to have all girls. :shrug:


----------



## lulu83

When I was pregnant with Ava I was convinced she was going to be a boy. Deep down I think I wanted a boy 1st, bc I have a big brother and I love the big brother/little sister dynamic. I just always imagined having a boy 1st. However, after 3 losses I was just happy to have a healthy baby. Turns out baby girls are awesome! I love all the cute little girl clothes! 

I am kinda hoping that this ones a boy, since I realllllly think this will be our last. I've barely made it through my hyperemesis with one kiddo, I can't imagine doing it with 2! Maze, I just don't know how you're doing it.. My gut is telling me that this one is another girl, which would be fine since we have boatloads of girl clothes..lots that have never even been worn, but my instinct was totally wrong last time, so who knows??!

I have my 16 week check up tomorrow...I want to move my gender scan up. I don't think I can possibly wait until may 21! That's just sooo far away. Not sure if they'll let me though. When I was pregnant with Ava, the dr had a hard time getting her on the doppler around this time (maybe a little earlier) so he sent me for a scan right away..half of me hopes he can't catch this one on the Doppler tomorrow so he'll send me for a scan, but I think that's very unlikely since I've been able to find the HB with my own doppler. Ill probably just have to be patient and wait until the 21st..


----------



## ptr

I hope you get a boy, Lulu and I hope everyone else gets the gender that they want (including me :haha:).


----------



## Junebugs

I do hope that we all get what we want aswell... sometimes i think thou is there somethings (in our bodies) that end up swaying to a certain gender that in the end gives us what we need, not what we want.... I know that sounds so confusing.... LOL.. i think i have been reading to much on "how to find out the gender of your baby" sites!! LOL


----------



## MirandaH

Beautiful Pics CIM, Lady and Jbell! And JBell, congrats on being team blue!! 



Murmers0110 said:


> So can I ask a question with no judgement please? Is anybody going to go through gender disappointment of they don't get what they want? My appointment is may 21 and I'm getting more and more excited and nervous about it. I KNOW I will be crushed if it's the opposite of what we want. I will get over myself. It's not a question of not loving the child ya know? Just disappointment in it not being what you have dreamed for all your life. I know there is a board for it here but it's locked and I don't know how to get it. Anyone out there with the same feelings?

I went through a little disappointment when we found out that this baby was a girl, but it was not so much disappointment that she isn't a boy, as much as it was disappointment for DH and his family and fear that he/they would be disappointed. He took it much better than I expected and so did his family, so I am good and shopping for pink stuff.


----------



## Murmers0110

The way I feel come from my desire being so strong for a daughter. My life would not be complete with out one. If we had 2 boys and tried for a girl and got a boy I would adopt a girl. I want 3 kids. I want one of each and don't care what the 3rd is but of something were to happen and I'm only able to have one child I need it to be a girl. That's where the fear comes from. The unknown and fertility issues that I have. I'll get what I get and I will be thrilled regardless but it will just take a lil while to get over it while I'm pregnant. Of course when I see the baby all of that goes out the window!


----------



## KalonKiki

I guess most of my suspicion that our baby is a girl stems from the fact that DF has three sisters and he's technically the only boy. When DF's mom and dad were trying for a baby after him, they had two miscarriages when his mom was about 5 months along (both babies were boys) before they finally had his sister Liz. Since she had very late miscarriages and both miscarriages were boys, I'm worried that it was due to a chromosomal abnormality on DF's father's side that made it harder to conceive healthy boys (DF's dad had already had two daughters with his ex wife). It makes me worry that maybe it might be hard for us to conceive a healthy boy if DF inherited the same genetics. ):


----------



## callmemaybbby

Well girls, I found out what mine is!

It's a BOY!

We are naming him Beau James :)


----------



## hollie87

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in a while due to ms, not being able to keep my eyes open past 8pm and running round after my crazy toddler so I've just been catching up!
Loving all the scan pictures, JBell, amazing shots!

With you all on the gender thing, its purely selfish for me though, I grew up with a house full of brothers and longed for a sister, for that reason I want another girl! I have a huge vibe it's a boy though this time, though I'm not sure if that's me preparing myself in case it is, one of each would be lovely though, as everyone keeps telling me :p


----------



## girlnboots

YES! Everyone says my cupcake is a girl, and I've felt girl this whole time, so I know if it's a boy, I'm going to be a little bummed. Like you said, loving him won't be an issue, but my hopes are already way, way up for a little girl.

Oops! From the time I typed and posted this, the pages jumped from 286 to 289...Guess i'll go back and read now!


----------



## ptr

congrats callmemaybe on your boy!


----------



## Junebugs

callmemaybbby said:


> Well girls, I found out what mine is!
> 
> It's a BOY!
> 
> We are naming him Beau James :)



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats amazing!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Oh its so nice to know that i am not the only one that is feeling this way!


----------



## jbell157

Thanks everyone and congratulations callmemayb

As for gender disappointment we would have experienced it. We wanted a boy so badly that it was hard to think of the fact that we might not get our little man. I also developed a defense mechanism by trying to convince myself it might be a girl. And I know we would love a little girl so much but I am so glad and blessed that we are having our boy! Now the next one can be a surprise. 

hope you all get your desired gender.


----------



## MirandaH

Congrats callmemaybbby!!!


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats callme!


----------



## goddess25

I think gender disappoinrment is very real for a lot of ladies.


----------



## Murmers0110

Then why is the board locked?!


----------



## ptr

Easy answer: too many people judge and bitch at the people who genuinely have a disappointment in finding out they're having the gender they didn't want. 

"We went through years of infertility treatments and you're unhappy you're having x or y?!" "So ungrateful!" "I miscarried all my angel babies and you're worrying about trivial things like gender?" "Why does it matter, as long as the baby's healthy?" "Our baby was born with a deformity, I would rather have a normal baby whether it is a girl or a boy." Lots more insults could be said but you get the gist.


----------



## girlnboots

That's sad. We're all mommas with our own demons and issues. Internet hazing is ridiculous.

I posted this in the facebook group, but I'll put it here too, as I'm extremely curious.

All week I've been feeling like my stomach has been flip-flopping around, or rolling over, almost like when someone startles you, but not so severe. Also, a few times, I've felt like a "duh-duh-duh" like my own heartbeat pulsing in my stomach. I wouldn't describe it as anything but a pulse, no flutters or bubbles or anything. Is this baby?


----------



## ptr

Everyone describe the feeling of the baby in their uterus differently. What you might feel might be the baby. What my baby feels to me (in my pregnancy with #1 and again same with this one) like deep flutters, almost liek gas bubbles except it's always concentrated in the same spot, deep and low near my pubic bone and I have never had that pre-pregancy so I know it's not just "gas bubbles". I also can feel some rolling as if the baby is pressing against the uterus inside and rolling over like a "plop". Everyone describes and feels baby different. Give it a couple more weeks and you will eventually *know* if it's the baby or something else.


----------



## Junebugs

Yes, everyone interpretation of what they are feeling is different. I would say thou that i start off by feeling that weird fluttery feeling in my stomach (like when you are riding a roller coaster). Ill feel that for a couple weeks then it goes to actually feeling strong kicks and movement that is unmistakeable. (i am feeling that now). I can now define movement and know what she or he is doing ( like rolling around or just kicking me)....


----------



## girlnboots

I wonder if my due date is off. I originally got moved back almost 3 weeks, but considering I started producing colostrum at 14 weeks and now I'm pretty sure I'm feeling baby move, I wonder if we prematurely judged. Baby hasn't been measured since it was a 6 week speck, so I have no idea if that's right or not.


----------



## goddess25

I bet your further on again next time your scanned. I have been feeling definite movement for about 4 weeks now but its my 3rd.

I would agree it sounds like your baby.


----------



## ptr

Yep, ^^^wss, girlnboots. I bet you will get put further ahead when you get scanned again. 6 weeks are hard to measure IMO. And colostrum isn't an indication of how far along you are.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I totally understand gender disappointment. My son was the first boy born into our family for 20 years, and we were all so excited for his arrival. But now being lucky enough to have one of each, this time i'm really not too fussed, but i'm having girl vibes.

Wonder is anyone could help me? The last week or so I've had a really heavy/achy feeling in my pelvis and tops of my legs. It feels the type of heavy you feel after giving birth. It's not really painful, but it's uncomfortable to walk and shift when sitting.
I've never felt anything like this with any of my other pregnancies, even at the end. Do you think it's something i should mention to my midwife?


----------



## ptr

It sounds like your bones and ligaments are just settling into place for birth and stretching out. 100% normal. I already have SPD pains (bones being softened up due to pregnancy hormones). It is so painful just to roll over in bed! And I'm only 17 weeks. I didn't get SPD in my first pregnancy until around 30 weeks I think. It sucks!

And happy 13 weeks! Goodbye first trimester! :happydance:


----------



## Junebugs

PaiytonsMummy said:


> I totally understand gender disappointment. My son was the first boy born into our family for 20 years, and we were all so excited for his arrival. But now being lucky enough to have one of each, this time i'm really not too fussed, but i'm having girl vibes.
> 
> Wonder is anyone could help me? The last week or so I've had a really heavy/achy feeling in my pelvis and tops of my legs. It feels the type of heavy you feel after giving birth. It's not really painful, but it's uncomfortable to walk and shift when sitting.
> I've never felt anything like this with any of my other pregnancies, even at the end. Do you think it's something i should mention to my midwife?

I had that REALLY bad with Mason, like to the point where i could not walk some days because it was just so painful. It started in 2nd tri. It would come and go all the way up until birth. Some weeks nothing then it would come back again full force.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on being team :blue: callmemaybbby! :happydance:

I'm so excited to find out what everyone is having. It'll be so awesome when late September thru early November rolls around and we all start having our babies. :D


----------



## lady1985

girlnboots said:


> I wonder if my due date is off. I originally got moved back almost 3 weeks, but considering I started producing colostrum at 14 weeks and now I'm pretty sure I'm feeling baby move, I wonder if we prematurely judged. Baby hasn't been measured since it was a 6 week speck, so I have no idea if that's right or not.

I'm feeling fluttering movments to hun so it could be your dates are off, or you could be right on time like me xx


----------



## callmemaybbby

Here is my latest picture! The tech did a little glimpse of Beau in 3D :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1300.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## girlnboots

Yay! The picture didn't work for me, but congrats on team Beau!

Also, I'm hereby declaring baby as mobile! Been feeling all kinds of flutters since I ate lunch, right around where I always find baby on my doppler.


----------



## ptr

yeah, picture of Beau doesn't work for me either. 

Congrats on feeling the baby move, girlnboots!


----------



## Junebugs

Yay!! Congrats girlnboots! 

I cant see the picture either....


----------



## callmemaybbby

Sorry guys, it should work now!


----------



## KalonKiki

Picture works for me just fine. Beau looks great, sweetie. :D

Congrats on feeling movement, girlnboots! I have a feeling that I'm either not going to notice it at first when it finally happens or it's going to take a while to start for me.


----------



## ptr

Picture works now, he looks cute!!!! Amazing technology nowadays!


----------



## goddess25

Congrats on team blue calli pic is fab.


----------



## KalonKiki

Anyone else experiencing round ligament pain in their girlie bits? It hurts sooo bad when I get up or walk around but goes away almost immediately when I sit or lay down.


----------



## ptr

Yep.... girdle pains sucks. I mentioned in the other post in here that pregnancy hormones actually softens our bones and make them move in weird places to make room for the baby and that causes pain too. Mine gets extremely bad towards the end, to the point I can barely roll over in bed without grimacing in pain.


----------



## 6lilpigs

KalonKiki said:


> Anyone else experiencing round ligament pain in their girlie bits? It hurts sooo bad when I get up or walk around but goes away almost immediately when I sit or lay down.

I get this if I've been sat too long, usually if DH is out on a Saturday and I spend too long playing on the computer!!:blush:


----------



## goddess25

Yes and I also have varicose veins courtesy of pregnancy in my girly bits. Its very sore.


----------



## lady1985

I get pains down low when I get up quick after sitting a while too and if i'm a bit bloated this happens especially. Like an elastic band has snapped!

As for varacose veins i've had one coming in my lower right leg since I was a teen so i'm expecting that to get horrilbe! :nope:

Question: Do any of you ladies know if it is correct for sleeping on your left hand side? I have read that after 16 weeks you shouldn't lie on your back or on the right?? I have been practicing this for a few weeks and I get pain and tinglinging then numbness in my hip...I think I'm gonna get another varocose vain like this, not sure what to do!!!:shrug::wacko:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats on team blue callme :) Really cute scan picture.


----------



## Lindss

lady1985 said:


> I get pains down low when I get up quick after sitting a while too and if i'm a bit bloated this happens esUh pecially. Like an elastic band has snapped!
> 
> As for varacose veins i've had one coming in my lower right leg since I was a teen so i'm expecting that to get horrilbe! :nope:
> 
> Question: Do any of you ladies know if it is correct for sleeping on your left hand side? I have read that after 16 weeks you shouldn't lie on your back or on the right?? I have been practicing this for a few weeks and I get pain and tinglinging then numbness in my hip...I think I'm gonna get another varocose vain like this, not sure what to do!!!:shrug::wacko:


They do say sleeping on your left side is best, but I can't just do it exclusively! I rotate from my back to my tight or left side. I sleep with an extra comforter so I can mold it around and under my belly like a nest, so it supports it though. Good thing we have a king size bed, or there would be no room for my hubby in there to!!


----------



## jbell157

I have a question ladies. When I got my ultrasound Sam measured right on date until he stretched out and stretched out and started moving. Then he measured 3 days ahead. my OB doesn't change dates unless it's a huge difference, like a week, but a lot of other ladies adjust their EDD by just a day or so if their baby measures ahead. Should I let them keep the date and move myself ahead or should I keep the date too. I just feel like I'm getting bigger faster because he is getting bigger. But I also know he will be on the bigger side because I am 5'6" and DH is 6'4". DH was also 10 lbs at birth and I was 7. 

What should I do?


----------



## ptr

At my 19 weeks scan with my daughter she measured 5 days ahead and we never changed my EDD, only because I was 100% sure of my LMP and ovulation date that dr and I didn't bother to change. If you're 100% sure of your LMP and if it is a 28-30 day cycle I wouldn't change it at all.


----------



## Junebugs

*Lady-* Yes it is recommended to sleep on your left but like someone else already said, you cant do it all night long! :) You will change positions all night long, you will find you wake up when you have been in that position for to long. Dont worry to much if you find yourself on your back or belly. I rec. a body pillow forsure!
*
Jbell-* I was measuring 4 days ahead with Mason and i never changed my date, i was still almost 2 weeks late from that date, so if i had set myself ahead i would have been over 2 weeks late. If you got the same date at first then i would keep that one


----------



## goddess25

I would keep the date too. I am also measuring a few days ahead I will see at the next scan.


----------



## jbell157

I just got a whole crate of 0-3 month clothing for $25. There are approximately 50-60 pieces in there. A woman at school has 3 boys and told me she was having a yard sale and that she had a ton of 0-9 month stuff. Boy she wasn't lying. I went over to her house today and picked it up and it is mostly 0-3 months and it is all practically brand new. It doesn't even look worn! We are so blessed as a 4 pack usually run $8-$10!


----------



## Murmers0110

I am going tomorrow to register! In so excited! We are having our first shower in may! I'm a ftm any advise on what to not get?


----------



## lady1985

Lindss said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> I get pains down low when I get up quick after sitting a while too and if i'm a bit bloated this happens esUh pecially. Like an elastic band has snapped!
> 
> As for varacose veins i've had one coming in my lower right leg since I was a teen so i'm expecting that to get horrilbe! :nope:
> 
> Question: Do any of you ladies know if it is correct for sleeping on your left hand side? I have read that after 16 weeks you shouldn't lie on your back or on the right?? I have been practicing this for a few weeks and I get pain and tinglinging then numbness in my hip...I think I'm gonna get another varocose vain like this, not sure what to do!!!:shrug::wacko:
> 
> 
> They do say sleeping on your left side is best, but I can't just do it exclusively! I rotate from my back to my tight or left side. I sleep with an extra comforter so I can mold it around and under my belly like a nest, so it supports it though. Good thing we have a king size bed, or there would be no room for my hubby in there to!!Click to expand...

Thanks...I think I sleep on my left all night cause I fall alseep and wake up on the same position! No wonder my hip is going numb! :haha:



Junebugs said:


> *Lady-* Yes it is recommended to sleep on your left but like someone else already said, you cant do it all night long! :) You will change positions all night long, you will find you wake up when you have been in that position for to long. Dont worry to much if you find yourself on your back or belly. I rec. a body pillow forsure!
> *
> Jbell-* I was measuring 4 days ahead with Mason and i never changed my date, i was still almost 2 weeks late from that date, so if i had set myself ahead i would have been over 2 weeks late. If you got the same date at first then i would keep that one

Thanks! Yes I have bought a pillow and still awaiting to recieve it! It's been a few weeks now :shrug: I will chase it, prob will help a lot!


----------



## Murmers0110

Ummmm where did y'all go? I think this is the quietest this board has ever been!


----------



## jbell157

Ok ftm question! Clothing is so confusing! What do I buy for baby and how much? With our lo's due in October I know we will need warmer clothes. But newborn then 0-3 then 3-6 its very confusing! Am I alone in this?


----------



## tx614

jbell I was wondering the same! It is hard to know what to buy for 3-6 month because it depends on how big they are when they are born and how fast they grow!!


----------



## ptr

I would def not bother with buying too much of newborn. Newborns usually only last up to 10 lbs. 0-3 usually up to 15 lbs. 3-6 is about 10 to 18 lbs and 6-9 about 15 to 20 lbs, 9-12 is 18-26 lbs etc. carter's usually puts weight on their tags so you can see what clothes will fit by comparing your baby's weight to the weights on the tags. I wouldn't worry about 6-9 and beyond for now, I would focus on 0-3 months and when you get used to the baby for a few weeks then test out some 3-6 on him when he's bigger and you will catch on quick on when to start picking up 3-6 months clothes. This way you will save money on whether to skip 0-3 and go straight from newborn to 3-6 months. (Which is what happened to me, my daughter lasted 2 weeks in her newborn clothes, 3 weeks in 0-3 clothes, she was better off just going from newborn straight to 3-6 months).


----------



## MirandaPanda

hey all. i haven't been on in forever lol. glad to see everyone is progressing nicely! i am not loving being preggo that's for sure!


----------



## Girly922

So far we've bought a handful of newborn bodysuits and sleepsuits, and a handful of 0-3 bodysuits and sleepsuits. That's all we'll be getting for now as I know everyone else will want to pick us up bits. 

We've also started picking up gift cards for the supermarket everytime we go. Only for £10/£15 each time. But as we don't know what size nappies etc we'll need, the money is then set aside for things like that. 

All we've got for the nursery so far is a cotbed and a chest of drawers. Also, a crib for our room. Still need quite a bit but getting there as all the family is helping out.


----------



## Hotbump

Going to try to get an early scan anyone want to guess on what baby might be? I have to get a note from the doctor giving the okay for the private scan, fingers crossed!

This was at 10+4.
 



Attached Files:







Avatar.png
File size: 148.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SisterRose

Hotbump - I guess girl! no reason, just a guess.

I got a few bits and bobs, so far we have two sleep suits in newborn and a pair of batman pyjamas in "up to 1 month"(cause I can totally get away with putting them on a girl :haha: ) 


No idea how big this baby will be obviously, but Ellie was only 6lb 2oz and short in length so she was drowned in newborn, we ended up buying a few bits in "tiny baby" after she was born and she fit in to 0-3 months until she was about 6 months! I bet she's saved us a fortune in clothes and shoes because now at 2years 7months old she's only gone up one shoe size and still fits in to 12-18month jeans because she's a shorty :p


----------



## Hotbump

I have to admit that I really want a girl but one of my friends guessed boy and she has guessed 2 pregnancies right so far so I'm a bit sad (I know I'll love baby no matter what) My sister has guessed girl and she has guessed 3 pregnancies right lol

So far I still have gotten sick, still have nausea, still tired, face breaks out and looks like I'm loosing weight from the face but Im not, and hb was 160 at 15+1 :)


----------



## lady1985

Hot bump - When will you have your private scan? 

I want to do another scan at 18 weeks to see if I can find out the gender - should I wait till 20 or is 18 good enough? ladies what do you think???


----------



## Girly922

SisterRose said:


> Hotbump - I guess girl! no reason, just a guess.
> 
> I got a few bits and bobs, so far we have two sleep suits in newborn and a pair of batman pyjamas in "up to 1 month"(cause I can totally get away with putting them on a girl :haha: )
> 
> 
> No idea how big this baby will be obviously, but Ellie was only 6lb 2oz and short in length so she was drowned in newborn, we ended up buying a few bits in "tiny baby" after she was born and she fit in to 0-3 months until she was about 6 months! I bet she's saved us a fortune in clothes and shoes because now at 2years 7months old she's only gone up one shoe size and still fits in to 12-18month jeans because she's a shorty :p

OH picked up a superman onesie in 0-3 over the weekend saying that if we have a girl it'll just be a supergirl onesie! Lol.


----------



## Junebugs

*SisterRose-* Thats is such a cute little outfit!!!!! I love it!

*Hotbump-* I will guess girl too!!! No reason, just a guess! :) Hopefully we will both get our girls! When do you think you will get the scan done?

*Lady-* I have heard it is most acute at 20 weeks but most people dont have a problem seeing it around 16 weeks. I found out with my son at 18 weeks and there was no second guessing, he was a he FORSURE! LOL


----------



## SisterRose

GIrly - Supergirl onesie will be totally fine. My OH is a massive comic book nerd so I thought he'd love the batman pyjamas!

Lady - IN my last pregnancy I had a gender scan at 16 weeks 4 days and you could tell she was a girl, could see the three little lines. It was confirmed again at my 20 week scan she was a girl. I've booked another gender scan this pregnancy for 16 weeks 2 days which is next Saturday! I'm confident they will be able to tell then and I think you'd have no problem finding out at 18 weeks.


----------



## Junebugs

Anyone else have a gender scan this week?


----------



## lady1985

Junebugs said:


> *SisterRose-* Thats is such a cute little outfit!!!!! I love it!
> 
> *Hotbump-* I will guess girl too!!! No reason, just a guess! :) Hopefully we will both get our girls! When do you think you will get the scan done?
> 
> *Lady-* I have heard it is most acute at 20 weeks but most people dont have a problem seeing it around 16 weeks. I found out with my son at 18 weeks and there was no second guessing, he was a he FORSURE! LOL




SisterRose said:


> GIrly - Supergirl onesie will be totally fine. My OH is a massive comic book nerd so I thought he'd love the batman pyjamas!
> 
> Lady - IN my last pregnancy I had a gender scan at 16 weeks 4 days and you could tell she was a girl, could see the three little lines. It was confirmed again at my 20 week scan she was a girl. I've booked another gender scan this pregnancy for 16 weeks 2 days which is next Saturday! I'm confident they will be able to tell then and I think you'd have no problem finding out at 18 weeks.

Well we told DH's son on the wkend so we plan on taking him too. I really hope we can find out! Aparantly this clinic has a very clear machine. My gyn's doesn't seem to be as clear as a lot of pics I've seen you ladies posting. So FX 13th May is my appointment :happydance::baby::kiss:


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Penguin: Those Batman PJs are so cute! I'd still put those on a girl too. XD

So excited to see what everyone's gender scans are! Mine is on May 6th, so one week from today. Mom and I both think that I'm having a girl, but we'll know for sure next Monday. :D


----------



## tx614

My gender scan is not till the 17th, so I have to wait two and a half weeks...BOO!! My doctor didn't want to do an early one and as much as I would love to do a private scan, hubby just wants to wait until the 20 week apt.


----------



## Murmers0110

My gender scan is may 21. I will be 18w1d then. 


So I had a dream last night and the baby was a boy. Wtf! Have y'all had gender dreams? I've had 2 and both were boys. I want a girl BAD! Have y'all had one and then had a different gender on the actual baby?


----------



## tx614

I have had two girl dreams. I will find out if that was correct soon!

I had a friend who had boy dreams and was convinced it was a boy, but turns out she had a little girl! So who know lol.


----------



## suzie mcg

:cry:


Murmers0110 said:


> So I had a dream last night and the baby was a boy. Wtf! Have y'all had gender dreams? I've had 2 and both were boys. I want a girl BAD! Have y'all had one and then had a different gender on the actual baby?

My good friend was told a girl but ended up having a boy - they were horribly disappointed because they already had 2 boys and had painted the room pink etc.. they went on to have a girl later on, by then she was the 5th child! This was 10 years ago though, and I know the scans are much clearer now - I found my sons' 20 week scan (from 14 years ago) while cleaning out the spare room, and it was so grainy and blurry compared to my 12 week scan this time around.

Speaking of scans, mine isn't until the 29th, so as part of my birthday present my husband has booked us in for a 3D scan on the 9th! He is a legend!!


----------



## broodymrs

I was convinced we are having a boy but all the 'gender tests' we've done have said girl. Only 2 weeks 2 days til we find out!!! Excited. Went to aquanatal today, loved it. All my friends and family have been saying i look big but compared to the girls at the class i'm really not. I'm paranoid now about being too small!


----------



## Junebugs

Speaking of gender test.. anyone done the intelligender test???... i did it with my boy but not this one... I dont know how accurate it is but its fun!


----------



## Murmers0110

Like 15 min ago I got real weak feeling and thought I was gonna faint. Whats your take on that?


----------



## lulu83

Murmers0110 said:


> Like 15 min ago I got real weak feeling and thought I was gonna faint. Whats your take on that?

I fainted a lot when preggo with my daughter. I was pretty dehydrated and hadn't been able to eat. Mine happened mostly if I stood too quickly or in a hot shower. What were you doing when it happened? Be careful! :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

Can be a sign of low Iron, ive gotten it alot this pregnancy. I would just get something to eat and drink and just sit and relax for a bit. It it happens anymore call your Dr.


----------



## lady1985

Junebugs said:


> Speaking of gender test.. anyone done the intelligender test???... i did it with my boy but not this one... I dont know how accurate it is but its fun!

I'm not going to try any of the gimmicks. I just wanna see on the scan! : ))


----------



## Murmers0110

Cutting hair at work. Nothing abnormal.


----------



## lulu83

My dr had told me to be sure to keep moving my feet if in the shower or standing for a while in line at the store or something, to keep things circulating. I think a lot of circulation heads to the baby, so maybe try that?

https://www.welcomebabyhome.com/pregnancy/pregnancy_dizzy_spells.htm

This article says sanding for a while can cause dizziness sometimes. Be careful not to fall!


----------



## goddess25

All this talk of gender scans has me thinking about possible finding out but not going too. I like not knowing till the end. Have my scan on May 10 and need to tell them at the start that i don't want to know.


----------



## ptr

^^^ My u/s is on may 9th and I'm leaning team yellow too.


----------



## MirandaPanda

team yellow here too. no ultrasound booked yet, but its gonna be so hard to tell them not to tell me! :)


----------



## Hotbump

Decided not to book the scan, have a strong feeling baby is a boy! I did the intelligender and got a girl result lol will post a picture when i get on my computer as i cant upload a picture from my phone.


----------



## Girly922

I don't have my scan until June 6th. It feels ages away. We're staying team yellow, and I will tell the sonographer as soon as we get in there as I'm worried I'll see a potty shot and know. Lol. 

I'd be lying if I said I haven't been tempted to find out, but I'd be so disappointed with myself if I did change my mind. We've agreed we want the surprise. Just got to not let temptation get the better of me.


----------



## Junebugs

Hotbump said:


> Decided not to book the scan, have a strong feeling baby is a boy! I did the intelligender and got a girl result lol will post a picture when i get on my computer as i cant upload a picture from my phone.

 Oh i would love to see a picture!!! Why do you think this one is a boy??? I really thought the first 12 weeks i was having a girl forsure, now feel i am having another boy aswell. I really wish i never saw that potty shot from 12 weeks, I think that is what is swaying me. Even though i have read that potty shots at that age all look alike. Are your still planing on finding out or are you team yellow now?


----------



## Hotbump

Junebugs said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> Decided not to book the scan, have a strong feeling baby is a boy! I did the intelligender and got a girl result lol will post a picture when i get on my computer as i cant upload a picture from my phone.
> 
> Oh i would love to see a picture!!! Why do you think this one is a boy??? I really thought the first 12 weeks i was having a girl forsure, now feel i am having another boy aswell. I really wish i never saw that potty shot from 12 weeks, I think that is what is swaying me. Even though i have read that potty shots at that age all look alike. Are your still planing on finding out or are you team yellow now?Click to expand...

Yes we are still going to find out just going to keep it a suprise from everyone else so they can keep guessing :haha: I dont know guess I have been told that I'm carrying like a boy and that my scan looks like a boy skull, although I have been told that the skull theory cant be put to place until youre 12+wks and I was only 10+5 (keep saying 10+4 for some reason :dohh:) on my scan, also your uterus isnt at belly button level until 19-20wkish so that's probably why my bump looks low :haha: Here is a picture of my intelligender test, they say that a girl result is more accurate than a boy result :thumbup: I was 11+3 when I took the intelligender.
 



Attached Files:







100_1656.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 9









100_1653.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4









100_1654.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Junebugs

I dont know if i believe the skull theory anymore if that means anything... i have been looking at alot of scans lately and they are all different, i havent found a consistency in it... but who knows... And the whole bump thing (if its true, which i dont believe) i think comes into play later in your pregnancy

As for the intelligender i heard the same! So thats a good sign! Did you do it on any of your boys?


----------



## Hotbump

Junebugs said:


> I dont know if i believe the skull theory anymore if that means anything... i have been looking at alot of scans lately and they are all different, i havent found a consistency in it... but who knows... And the whole bump thing (if its true, which i dont believe) i think comes into play later in your pregnancy
> 
> As for the intelligender i heard the same! So thats a good sign! Did you do it on any of your boys?

No we werent financially stable when I was pregnant with my boys so $45 dollars seemed like $200 to us :haha: I dont truly believe the skull theory either but when one person says boy its enough for me to start thinking boy :haha::blush:


----------



## Maze

I definitely got a boy result when I was pregnant with Sophie using the intelligender test. It did (according to reviews) seem to be more inaccurate when the result was boy.


----------



## KalonKiki

I've got my fingers crossed for a girl for you, Hotbump!
As far as I've read and studies that have been done it is a lot less accurate if you get a boy result, but the girl results are almost always correct.

I spent the weekend in Kansas City visiting my mom. It was great, and I know that my mom loves spending time with my DF. She adores him, probably because they have a lot in common and they have a similar sense of humor. I can't stand my best friend's new girlfriend, but he seems happy, so I don't know how to tell him that I don't like her. I feel like she's mentally unstable and a compulsive liar and I find her personality unbearably annoying, but I don't want to hurt his feelings. ):


----------



## Maze

KalonKiki said:


> I spent the weekend in Kansas City visiting my mom. It was great, and I know that my mom loves spending time with my DF. She adores him, probably because they have a lot in common and they have a similar sense of humor. I can't stand my best friend's new girlfriend, but he seems happy, so I don't know how to tell him that I don't like her. I feel like she's mentally unstable and a compulsive liar and I find her personality unbearably annoying, but I don't want to hurt his feelings. ):

Been there! Unfortunately, the best thing for you to do is trust that if she really is unstable/a liar that he will eventually pick up on that for himself. You don't have to say you adore her or anything, but if he asks what you think simply smile and tell him you're not the one dating her, so all that matters is what he thinks. It will hint that maybe you don't really like her, but shows that you respect him enough not to flat out say it.


----------



## Junebugs

Hotbump said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> I dont know if i believe the skull theory anymore if that means anything... i have been looking at alot of scans lately and they are all different, i havent found a consistency in it... but who knows... And the whole bump thing (if its true, which i dont believe) i think comes into play later in your pregnancy
> 
> As for the intelligender i heard the same! So thats a good sign! Did you do it on any of your boys?
> 
> No we werent financially stable when I was pregnant with my boys so $45 dollars seemed like $200 to us :haha: I dont truly believe the skull theory either but when one person says boy its enough for me to start thinking boy :haha::blush:Click to expand...

LOL.. Im in that spot right now.... Im a SAHM and they dont sell it here in Canada so i have to get it shipped so the thought of spending like 70$ on it just seems to much to me now. I did it with my Son and i got boy results, but i have heard alot of people get wrong results so i think it is close to 60/40 (maybe a little better?).. but who knows. I would still like to try it just to see... hehehehe


----------



## lady1985

Yey... I can finally feel bump when I lie down! Whoop!


----------



## Junebugs

YAY!!!


----------



## MirandaH

Hello everyone. Just wanted to check in before I go to the doctor today, because the way things are going, I may not be able to be online much afterwards and I haven't been around much because I am on the verge of a nervous breakdown. :wacko: Just didn't want anyone to think I had fallen off the face of the Earth. 

Hubby's boss is having problems in his marriage and took off, basically firing everyone and taking their pay with him. This is a huge problem for us because I don't make enough to support us and DH made a lot of money at his job. It has been raining for a week, so he can't even look for work. 

MS has returned full force and I have been so sick I can't see straight and my doctor has me coming in because she is afraid I have a blood clot in my leg, in which case, I will be going to the hospital and I am the only one working in the house right now. Good times. 

I hope that everyone is doing better than we are.


----------



## Murmers0110

Oh Miranda that's aweful! Sorry about the ms. Hopefully the dr will give ya something for it. I hope you don't have a clot. What's makes them think you do?


----------



## KalonKiki

You're right Maze. That's a wonderful way not to lie to him about how I feel about her, but also not to flat out tell him either. Thanks! :hugs:

Oh no Miranda! I hope that your DH finds a new job soon, that's a terrible thing to happen to you guys. ):
I'm also sorry about the MS and the possibility of a blot clot. Hopefully they can give you something to help with the MS and I hope that there is no blood clot. Hang in there honey, life can't stay crappy forever! :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Sending loads of hugs over Miranda :hugs: Hope DH finds a new job soon and that you don't have a clot in your leg x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Ladies who had NT scans, have you checked your paperwork to see if theres a clue of gender in your HCG and paPP A numbers? If the equivalent is under 1.0 for both it leans boy, over 1.0 leans girl and one each way 50/50 but I have noticed that a low HCG leans boy even if the PaPP is over 1.0. Just a little more fun to be had before the gender scans lol! For the record my hcg is 0.52 and my nub is very boyish!


----------



## babyluv2012

Miranda, also sending lots of :hugs: your way.


----------



## SisterRose

6lil pigs- how do you know those results? i only got a letter through the post saying what my risk of downs was 2 weeks after my nt scan but havent seen anything about hcg and papp a. 

would i have to ask my midwife to tell me? 

also my nappy bag came today. i looooove it!


----------



## MirandaH

Murmers0110 said:


> Oh Miranda that's aweful! Sorry about the ms. Hopefully the dr will give ya something for it. I hope you don't have a clot. What's makes them think you do?

Sorry for the long update, but there is a lot to update...:wacko: 

Thank you everyone! Just got home and apparently, the only healthy thing about me from head to toe is baby, which I am grateful for. I got to see her again today and everything with her seems to be wonderful. She is right on schedule with everything and I have an anomaly scan scheduled in three weeks. 

AFM, they are sending me for an U/S on my leg. The reason they think that I have a clot is because I have MTHFR, which they found out about because of a clot many years ago, behind my eye. I haven't had one since, but now I have a spot on my leg, which is painful, red, very hot and swollen. Much hotter than the skin around the spot or the same place on my other leg. They should be able to tell something after the U/S, which I am waiting on the call from the hospital, for scheduling. Should be in the next day or so, if not this afternoon. They seem to be on top of things.

In addition, I have SPD (already), elevated blood pressure (which is causing them to be concerned about Pre E, already) and when I asked about the blood pressure causing the headaches I have been having, she said it could be, but after she looked at my eyes with her little eyeball looker thing, decided that she is also sending me to a neurologist!! WTH??? :cry: She didn't say why, other than being concerned. She only said that she didn't want to worry me unless there was cause for concern and they were going to order a few tests. I won't ask what else could possibly go wrong because that is an invitation for disaster. I am also down another 6 pounds, so they are putting me on Zofran, which I have to go pick up later today, but I have no ketones in my urine and I am not dehydrated yet, so that is good. They are going to be doing tests for Pre E next week. I should be spending a lot of time at the doctors/hospital for the next couple weeks, it seems. 

On the bright side, it stopped raining while I was gone, and hubby has a job interview tomorrow. :thumbup: He couldn't have worked, even if his boss hadn't taken off, because tree climbers don't work in the rain, but last week's paycheck, which would have covered all of our bills for this month, sure would have been nice to have. :sigh: It is what it is! Only thing to do now is keep moving forward. 

I am exhausted and think I will go :sleep:


----------



## ptr

Oh geez, Miranda, when it rains it pours huh? I hope all of that issues turn out to be nothing! As for SPD, I had SPD but it went away immeidately after delivery so I hope that will be the same for you. As for the other issues, I hope there is some solution or something that can be done to help decrease the risks that you have like pre-e. Pregnancy is no fun business sometimes, that's for sure!


----------



## broodymrs

Poor you Miranda, you are sounding poorly. Take care of yourself hun xx


----------



## Maze

Oh no, Miranda! Your body sure if giving you the run around... it definitely sounds like you have a clot in your leg. I haven't had one personally, but I remember when my mom had one, it was a lot like what you were experiencing. I am sorry that there seems to be further concern and that you're being referred to a neurologist, hopefully your doctor is just being very careful and it will turn out to be nothing!


----------



## MirandaH

Thanks guys. I don't know what to think at this point. I have no idea what she saw that would cause her to refer me to a neurologist, but that has me more scared than the possibility of the clot. My grandmother was killed by a blood clot and my father died of brain cancer. I am going nowhere near Google for anything and just going to sit tight with my feet up and a warm compress on the site of the swelling, as that is all they will be doing if there is a clot there (but in the actual hospital). Hopefully the Zofran will help at least that much. I just don't know what happened. A month ago I was packing for my honeymoon, where I spent every day for nearly 2 weeks biking 12 miles a day on the beach and now I can barely get out of bed. :nope:


----------



## Maze

Sometimes pregnancy has a way of bringing out the worst in our bodies. If it is a clot, at least they can keep an eye on it. I have faith that this too will pass for you, even if it may take some time. Uncovering potential health problems that aren't limited to your pregnancy is the last thing any new mother wants or needs to deal with, but it sounds like your medical team is taking really good care of you.

Rest up as much as you can. :hugs:


----------



## jbell157

Oh Miranda I'm really sorry all this is happening to you! I truly hope you start feeling better asap. I'll say a prayer for you. But good for you looking on the bright side! Baby girl is healthy and DH has a job interview! That's on the up and up right?

AFM - I felt baby move!!!! :happydance: I was watching Hell's Kitchen and I swore I felt him but I chalked it up to nothing. But today it has been like a light switch turned on. During planning today I was talking to my math coach and I felt a distinct kick-kick and I have been feeling flutters off and on for about 2 1/2 hours. It really is neat.


----------



## MirandaH

Yay for feeling baby move Jbell!! So exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lindss

Oh my goodness Miranda, just got caught up on the thread! What a terrible go you are having!! Sending you positive thoughts for a speedy recovery, and let us know how your dh's job interview goes! Rest up, and feel better!


----------



## MirandaH

Heading out for the U/S on my leg and to find out why my meds were not ready yesterday. Hopefully they will be ready today. They are giving me something for the headaches. They have gotten to the point where I can't move my head from side to side because hey hurt in my neck. I sure hope that someone can figure out what is going on with me and fast. 

Hope everyone has a great day!! I will update as soon as I can.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm glad that your baby girl is healthy, Miranda. Now we just have to work on getting Mama healthy again. Rest up and I hope you have a speedy recover, honey. :flower:


----------



## Junebugs

Oh im sorry Miranda, Like Maze said, sometimes pregnancy can bring things out. I hope you can get everything figured out soon hun!

AFM- I had a couple nice days of break, i felt great! To the point that i almost forgot i was pregnant then today the vomiting came back out of no were :( I know we were talking about splash backs, well i got one even standing, i couldnt believe it :( gross!!!!! I wasnt sick for this long with my son, everything went away after 9 weeks. 

How else is still having vomiting/nausea?


----------



## ZombieKitten

had my scan yesterday...

:blue: :blue: :blue: IT'S A BOY!!!! :blue: :blue: :blue:


----------



## lady1985

ZombieKitten said:


> had my scan yesterday...
> 
> :blue: :blue: :blue: IT'S A BOY!!!! :blue: :blue: :blue:

Ohh congrats!! 

I have my gender scan in less than 2 weeks can't wait...!!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on your little boy Zombie! :D

Junebugs - Sorry to hear you're still having a bad time with nausea but maybe the fact it eased up for that little while is a sign it's tailing off now? :flower:

Miranda, hope you get everything sorted out today.

As for news from me, I had a swab a few weeks ago because I wanted to make sure the increased/yellow discharge was normal. The doctor said everything came back fine when I rang in the other week only for my midwife to tell me today that it wasn't ok it came back showing I have group b strep so it looks like I'll be getting the IV of antibiotics during labour to make sure baby doesn't catch it during delivery. Also my sugar levels are looking a bit off so it looks like I may have another gestational diabetic pregnancy. I just hope my blood pressure stays normal this time otherwise it doesn't look hopeful for a natural labour for me and another induction a few weeks early :s I was quite looking forward to going in to labour naturally this time but whatever is best for baby is fine for me 

x


----------



## lulu83

ZombieKitten said:


> had my scan yesterday...
> 
> :blue: :blue: :blue: IT'S A BOY!!!! :blue: :blue: :blue:

Congrats!! 

I was able to move my scan up from the 21st to the 14th, I'm so excited! The 14th is also my bday, so finding out the gender will be a great present!


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats zombie. Sis rose at least on the bright side you'll meet the baby earlier!


----------



## Hotbump

Got a gender scan booked for may 4th! :happydance:


----------



## Junebugs

Zombie- I have told this too you a bunch of times already but again I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! XOXOXOXOO

Hotbump- OMG that is this Saturday!!!! SOOOOOO EXCITING!!! I CANT WAIT TO HEAR THE NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hotbump

I was going to find out on the 23rd and keep it a secret so everyone could guess but i couldn't help it lol


----------



## SisterRose

Yup. I enjoyed meeting my daughter that little bit earlier and induction went well for me, it was just the back labour that was a killler! ouch!


----------



## Murmers0110

Zombie I can't remember but were you wanting a boy?


----------



## ptr

Exciting times for all of us - seems like a lot of us are having u/s back to back from each other :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

Sister rose- im sorry i completely missed your post.... im sorry that you might now get your chance on a natural birth :( i understand because i am really hoping for the same.....Hopefully everything will turn out ok and you can still have one


----------



## Junebugs

Hotbump said:


> I was going to find out on the 23rd and keep it a secret so everyone could guess but i couldn't help it lol

Well i am crossing my fingers for your girl!! Please update us as soon as you can!!!!


----------



## MirandaH

Zombie - Yay! Congrats on your little boy!! 

Sister Rose - I am sorry to hear about your complications. Are they giving you anything for the Groub B strep now? When I had it with my first, they gave me antibiotics right then and it was gone by delivery, but they still gave it to me during delivery as well. 

AFM - I do have a blood clot in my leg, but on the bright side, it is in a non-life threatening area. I didn't know that you could have clots in non-life threatening areas, so that is really good. What is also good is that I can treat at home with warm compresses and not have to stay in the hospital. 

However, the headaches are getting worse and I am being put on Fioricet until the neurologist can get me in. My doctor has little control over how long that will be, because most people going to a neurologist have something serious and they are backed up. Could be a month before I get in. I have no choice on when or where the appt is, they are supposed to just call me and tell me when to come in. I just have to keep my doctor posted on how my head is doing and my schedule clear. 

But on the bright side, my blood pressure today was bang on normal at 120/70. But this also means that the blood pressure is not causing the headaches. :wacko:


----------



## Murmers0110

Miranda I'm so sorry you are going through this. At least the clot seems to be the beat case scenario. Can you try and see a different dr for the head aches?


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi Ladies - sorry I've not been around much - busy, busy!! 

12 days till my 20 week scan! :happydance: I'm so excited to see baby again and hopefully find out the sex! :thumbup:

I've been feeling baby everyday now and can see gentle movements from the outside. :happydance:

I hope you're all ok - big hugs to the ladies who are having complications. I hope good news comes your way soon. :hugs:


----------



## ptr

I'm glad to hear the clot wasn't life threatening!!! Sorry to hear about the headaches, i hope you can find some solution with that and hopefully soon! A month of headaches to deal with sounds horrendous!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Im glad to hear that the clot isnt a serious one!! That is great news! Hopefully they can figure out what is causing your headaches

*Low*- Thats exciting! Keep us updated!


----------



## Maze

Congrats on your boy Zombie!

SisterRose, very sorry about your results. Quite annoying that the doctor told you they were fine at first. 

Miranda, if your head gets really bad you should just go to the ER. At the very least they might be able to rule out any worse case scenarios. Not to frighten you, as I am sure you are worried enough, but when you have a clotting disorder and suddenly you are having very bad headaches, you generally don't want to sit on it for a month. You know? We're pumping twice as much blood through our veins right now which could be why you're running into these problems. I hope they get it sorted for you, but seriously, push being seen through the ER if it keeps getting worse.


----------



## MirandaH

I really don't know if I can see another doctor any sooner. I don't even know what other kind of doctor I would go to other than a neurologist and, as Maze suggested, the ER. There is a very good possibility that I may end up there before it is over with. 

Hubby went and got the Fioricet for me, and I really didn't want to take it, but not taking it was out of the question by this evening. As it is, I was only taking one 250 MG Tylenol a day and just suffering the rest of the way through it, but that is not possible anymore. He got the pills for me at 6:15 - 6:30 PM. He had to go get them because my head was so bad that I couldn't even drive the 8 blocks to Walmart. 

I took one the moment he walked in the door and they say to only take one every 6 hours as needed for pain. At first, they really helped, but it is now 10:45 and the earliest I can take another one is 12:15-12:30ish. I have wanted another one for the last hour and a half. :cry: Something really isn't right. And they only gave me 20 pills, so if I end up needing one every 6 hours, they will only last 5 days.


----------



## SisterRose

Miranda - They're giving me some antibiotics for now, and then the Iv antibiotics during labour as far as I know at the moment. I guess I'l find out more when the time comes to write out a birth plan. Eeek. 
It's good to hear that the blood clot in your leg isn't in a life threatening area, and that it can be treated from home so time to rest up a bit for you! I was going to ask if you knew what your blood pressure was like but you've said it's fine so can't be causing the head aches. I guess it's good to rule one thing out, and hope you find out what's causing it soon.

Junebugs - Maybe I will get my natural labour this time, who knows. But as long as baby is okay and born safely I don't mind whatever happens. Hope that you get a natural birth this time too *fingers crossed*

Maze - That was the worst bit of it, I'd been thinking I was fine for a week longer than I needed to and could have had the antibiotics last week and got it over with. I was shocked when the midwife told me they weren't right. Hey-ho!


----------



## Maze

Oh dear, Miranda. You really should just go to the ER. If the pills don't even last you the recommended time... there has to be something up. They can't expect you to wait a month to see someone, you're pregnant and trying to sustain a life with a body that right now is failing you. The earlier they find out what is going on the better options they generally have for treatment. My biggest concern is that it could be another clot forming or something. I know CT scans generally aren't wanted during pregnancy, but maybe they can do a cranial ultrasound to see if there is anything visible. 

I'll be thinking about you, please get yourself into the hospital.


----------



## MirandaH

See, that's the weird thing about all of it. They said they don't think it is a clot because they said that it has been too long for a clot. How can they know that? I'm no doctor, and choose the legal field, but there is a lot of science in the legal field and if I believe nothing else, it is that anything is possible. 

But I told them I was having headaches at my first appointment and they had started about 2 weeks before that, so this has been going on for almost 4 months. But, at first they weren't bad at all. Just noticeable enough that I was concerned that they were happening every day. Then I gave in and started taking one 250 mg Tylenol a day and it was like it wasn't happening. Then it helped, then took the edge off and now doesn't work at all. And I went straight from one not working to prescription not doing it's job in the space of 6 days. That seems like an emergency to me. I am waiting for the doctor's office to call me back now, because if I go, they are next door and will be notified that I am there, and I want to give them a heads up. I just don't know what else to do and I am supposed to work tomorrow. Physically stress free, but mentally exhausting job.


----------



## goddess25

MirandaH I am afraid I agree with Maze and I do work in the medical field. I agree that you should take yourself to emerg for a full looking over. It does seem unlikely but at the same time it warrants further investigation quicker than a month. I had a tension migraine for months in my last pregnancy..and it was hard.

Sorry your having such a hard time.

Congratulations to all your girlies who are finding out the genders...very exciting. I am thinking about changing my mind and finding out but not sure.


----------



## Hotbump

Miranda :hugs:

Im so excited tomorrow is my gender scan :happydance:


----------



## jbell157

Miranda I'm really worried about you girl! I hope that everything works out well and you determine what will be best for you and baby. Because whats best for mommy is best for baby too! Just know we are all here thinking about you.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Junebugs

*Miranda-* I totally agree with Maze and goddess, honestly if you go through emerg. most of the time you get faster results. Im so sorry you are going through all of this but i hate to see you have to wait any longer....

*Goddess-* NO!!! You need to stay team yellow! I need other team yellow supporters or i might just crack! LOL... j/k if you want to find out i totally understand but i would love if you stayed team yellow with us :)
*
Hotbump-* I have been thinking about you today! I cant wait to find out what you are having!!! What time is your appt. tomorrow?


----------



## Hotbump

My appointment is at 1pm just hope my boys arent too cranky like at my 10wk scan. They take a nap around 1/2pm everday.


----------



## Junebugs

Hopefully not! I know what you mean though.. if Mason misses his nap.... everyone watch out! LOL... I be watching the forum tomorrow after 2 for an update then ;)


----------



## Lindss

Junebugs said:


> *Miranda-* I totally agree with Maze and goddess, honestly if you go through emerg. most of the time you get faster results. Im so sorry you are going through all of this but i hate to see you have to wait any longer....
> 
> *Goddess-* NO!!! You need to stay team yellow! I need other team yellow supporters or i might just kocrack! LOL... j/k if you want to
> 
> 
> find out i totally understand but i would love if you stayed team yellow with us :)
> *
> Hotbump-* I have been thinking about you today! I cant wait to find out what you are having!!! What time is your appt. tomorrow?

I'm staying team yellow!! First time ever , past two x we found out. We have a girl and a boy so I'm trying hard to tell myself it doesn't matter, but its so hard!!! I don't know if urs all in my head but I'm having a hard time connecting!!


----------



## Maze

Lindss said:


> I'm staying team yellow!! First time ever , past two x we found out. We have a girl and a boy so I'm trying hard to tell myself it doesn't matter, but its so hard!!! I don't know if urs all in my head but I'm having a hard time connecting!!

I agree, I am having a hard time connecting this time around. I don't know if that is because I know I am not finding out what I am having and don't want to get too attached to any future idea of what this child might be and when you picture another child in your life it is impossible to do it without envisioning gender. So I try to picture separate possibilities, a baby boy or girl, and what either would mean to me. I love both my boy and girl names and would be thrilled to use either...but yeah, I can't connect. I think when I am bigger and the movements are bigger it might be easier.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm glad that I'm not the only one that is having a hard time feeling connected to baby right now. I don't really look pregnant and I haven't felt the baby move yet, so it's hard to convince myself that I really am pregnant sometimes. If it weren't for the MIA AF and the constant nausea/vomiting I would never believe that I'm actually pregnant, even though I've had two ultrasounds so far. Maybe it'll help after I have my gender scan on Monday and I at least know if I'm having a boy or a girl.


----------



## Junebugs

I dont feel a huge connection yet either but i didnt feel it with Mason until after he was born aswell so i dont think it is so much gender related with me. I think i need to really have something in my hands, see , smell and feel for me to have that connection .. I am actually really starting to become at peace with myself now in not finding out the gender. I really like the guessing part, i think it is just the 20 week scan i am going to have a hard time getting through but once that is done I think i am going to be ok.


----------



## goddess25

Junebugs said:


> *Miranda-* I totally agree with Maze and goddess, honestly if you go through emerg. most of the time you get faster results. Im so sorry you are going through all of this but i hate to see you have to wait any longer....
> 
> *Goddess-* NO!!! You need to stay team yellow! I need other team yellow supporters or i might just crack! LOL... j/k if you want to find out i totally understand but i would love if you stayed team yellow with us :)
> *
> Hotbump-* I have been thinking about you today! I cant wait to find out what you are having!!! What time is your appt. tomorrow?

I am not really seriously considering it..I am going to discuss it with my husband and if he has really strong feelings about finding out I might, however I dont think he will.


----------



## babyluv2012

Miranda, I'm so sorry your dealing with horrible headaches. 

By chance are you taking Progesterone supplements or any hormones, etc? 

I was having horrible headaches when I was taking Progesterone.

:hugs:


----------



## girlnboots

I had a hard time connecting or whatever too for awhile, until we went window shopping a couple months ago. I was "prepared for the worst" so I wouldn't let myself connect with my baby. It still weirds me out to feel it move and all that, but once it gets stronger, it won't feel like a fish or an eel flipping around, hopefully.

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Good luck with everyone's test results coming back, doctor's appointments, etc. Seems like there's a lot of hurry up and wait for all of us here lately. We had our MSAFP or whatever it's called last week, so we should be getting the results back by the end of this week, unless they decide to wait til our next appointment which issss OUR GENDER SCAN May 20th


----------



## 6lilpigs

SisterRose said:


> 6lil pigs- how do you know those results? i only got a letter through the post saying what my risk of downs was 2 weeks after my nt scan but havent seen anything about hcg and papp a.
> 
> would i have to ask my midwife to tell me?
> 
> also my nappy bag came today. i looooove it!

Rose, I'm UK aswell and my numbers were on the same letter but further down. I'll see if I can attach my letter and show where mine are:thumbup:

The numbers are in the maternal serum section:)

I tried to show a pic of mine but it says file too large, I'm a bit rubbish at shrinking things butbwill try later off of the pc:)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hi Ladies, hope you're all well.

How long (for those who had NT test), did it take to receive your results? I had mine on 22nd of April, and i'm still waiting for my results.

Sorry to all who are having complications, hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## SisterRose

Paiytonsmummy - I had my NT test on the 19th April and my results came back on Wednesday so the 1st May. I definitely think no news is good news though. If there's anything to worry about I hear they're pretty good with informing you asap :) :flower:

Hotbump - Can't wait to hear your news!!! :pink: :blue:


----------



## lady1985

17 weeks whoop! :happydance::happydance:

Any news from Hotbump yet???


----------



## KalonKiki

I never did get the results of my NT scan back. I ended up having to ask my OBGYN during my 16 week appointment and she just said that they were normal, so I don't have numbers or anything.


----------



## SisterRose

Happy 17 weeks to you, Lady! 

I'm making chicken and chorizo jambalaya tonight, it smells super nice. I'm so hungry and it's taking waaay to long to be done :s


----------



## goddess25

Hope your doing ok mirandah.


----------



## Murmers0110

Hot bump????


----------



## Junebugs

Where is hotbump??!!!! I had a weird dream last night that she found out it was a girl??!! LOL i dont even know her and i am having dreams about it!


----------



## Hotbump

Hi everyone, sorry i took so long to post back took a long
nap after the scan OH doesn't want me to post anything public but if you want to know just send me a pm
on here and I'll gladly tell you :-D. He wants to keep it a
surprise from family, they are dying to know and maybe
following me here lol


----------



## KalonKiki

Exciting! Definitely sending you a PM, Hotbump. :thumbup:

I'm pretty sure that I felt baby move for the first time earlier. :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

Its nice to keep it a secret from people.

Congrats on baby movement kalonkiki...


----------



## girlnboots

We're keeping ours a secret too! We're planning to have a reveal party/diaper shower. We're telling our parents and grandparents, but that's it. And you ladies too, of course. 

Do any of you get really depressed? These hormones just make me feel so hopeless and lonely sometimes. Especially nights when my OH us working late.


----------



## SisterRose

I really wanted to keep our babies gender a surprise from family and friends too but when I mentioned it to OH he said he didn't think that it was fair :shrug: :S

Congrats on baby movement Kalonkiki! I think I've felt movement too for definite this week but can't be *quite* sure. I get what feels like twitching/muscle spasm/poke down in the area I find baby with the doppler and it happens once, really quickly then it's gone. I also feel like I have a washing machine in my tummy sometimes!


----------



## MirandaH

Soooo, I went to the ER and they said that there is nothing that they can do for me right now, except try to get me into the neurologist sooner, rather than later. They said that the ER is only required to stabilize you and since I am not dying, they do not feel comfortable doing an MRI or CT scan on me until 18 weeks and then without contrast, which might make it harder for them to see anything. I will not allow contrast dyes anyway while I am pregnant, and I am so close to 18 weeks that I am not going to go to another ER and try to force it. My doctor did say that she can order tests in the hospital for me once I hit the 18 week mark, but she is not a neurologist, and she will still have to find one to read the scans, but she only wants me to do the MRI, and no CT scans. 

While I was there, they did do a lumbar puncture to rule out meningitis! OMG, that was the most painful thing I think I have ever been through!! Even after three kids!! 

I went to the hospital the day I said I was waiting on the doctor to call me back and have been home since that night, but I am still very exhausted. I have slept so much, that I am not even sure what today is or how long ago that was. I need to get caught up on posts, but can't do it right now. Just checking in because my pain killers wore off about 6 hours ago, and my head woke me up. Been managing to only take 2 per day, and just dealing with the headaches between them, as I don't want to get hooked on these things or hurt my little girl. My newest symptom is that when I am awake, my eyes twitch. Only one at a time, and I have been having this in my left eye for about 2 years, very infrequently. No one can see it, only I can feel it, but now it is happening more frequently (still not a lot) and in both eyes. :shrug: Will post more soon! Going back to :sleep:


----------



## goddess25

At least the ER were able to assess that for now nothing is immediately putting you in danger or otherwise they would have done something.

I have seen many people have Lumbar punctures and its not pleasant...its a bit like putting in a spinal or epidural as they use a similar space, just not withdrawing any CSF.

Hope things start to improve for you.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm worried about you, Miranda. Stay strong Mama, I hope you start feeling better soon. I'll be so relieved when I finally see a post that you are healthy again and that your baby girl is doing great. :hugs:

Thanks for all of the congrats, Mamas! At first I wasn't sure if it was really movement, but now I'm positive that it was as I'm still getting the weird flutters from time to time. Usually when I'm laying down at night.

My gender scan is in about an hour. :happydance:


----------



## Lindss

Miranda how frustrating and scary what you are going through! Hope your head isn't bothering you too much, and rest up!
Kalonki, post as soon as you know!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Junebugs

*Miranda- *I am still happy you went to the ER. I too hope they can figure things out soon for you hun!

*Kalon-* YAY!!! Let us know asap!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Feel free to put me on team :blue:!
I never thought I'd be so happy to be wrong. I was definitely expecting a little girl, but it was the most wonderful surprise of my life when I saw my little boy on that ultrasound screen. :blush:
I can't wait to meet my Liam Van! <3 :happydance: <3


----------



## SisterRose

congrats on your little boy kalonkiki!


----------



## Lindss

That's so awesome kalonki!! A beautiful little boy!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SisterRose

id love to have a boy and have one of each but i 100% think my baby is another girly which ill be super happy with also :) 4 days til i know!


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks for the congrats, Mamas! I could tell from the picture of Liam's face that he has his mommy's face shape. I think he's going to end up looking more like me than Colin. :blush:
I'm excited to find out what you're having, Mama Penguin!
Hehe, well I hope that your instincts are off like mine were. Boys are great, I always felt very close to my youngest brother Reese (currently 2 years old) when I was living with my mother again and helping her take care of him and my sister Bella (currently 4 years old). He was such an easy baby and easily one of the most adorable little boys I've ever known. I hope that my son turns out to be a lot like him.


----------



## SisterRose

maybe i will be wrong! i was really excited about having another girl up until this last week when the gender scan is closing in and all of a sudden i just feel like i know theyre going to say girl again and i dont want to feel dissapointed :s its so strange. this will be my last baby, or for at least a LONG while as ee dont have room for more than 2 and moving house isnt an option for the forseeable future. its just hit me this might be my last chance to have a baby boy! i feel guilty about thinking this too cus i know ill adore another girl!

its so nice youve got a good relationship with your little brother kalonkiki :) me and my lil bro are close but hes my not so lil bro as my mum got preggo with him wgrn i was 4 months old so theres only about a year between us! i turn 25 in april and he'll turn 24 in june


----------



## KalonKiki

I have a pretty close relationship with most of my 9 siblings. Reese just happens to be the youngest of us. :)
I'm sure that you'll adore your baby no matter what, I knew that I would adore a boy just as much even though I thought that I was going to have a girl. Babies in general are tons of fun if you think about it. Don't give up hope though, I was 100% certain that I was going to have a girl and I ended up with a boy. It's a good idea to tell yourself that it's a girl though because then if it is a girl you'll be expecting it and if it does happen to be a boy then you'll have a wonderful surprise like I did. :D


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats Kiki! I'm glad you are happy! I have no instinct on mine. I try not to think of it too much. I have had 2 boy gender dreams though and they pissed me off lol. Tacky of me huh?


----------



## Junebugs

*Congrats Kiki*!!!!!!! This whole time i thought you were going to have a girl aswell until this morning when you said you were going for your scan, i suddenly thought you would come back and say boy for some reason! LOL... i am so happy for you!

*SisterRose-* I know exactly what you are feeling, that is why i am team yellow! I feel the exact same way and this will also be our last baby. Although i am sure it is a boy from the 12 week scan therefore i have had some time and i know that 2 boys would be wonderful....!!! I think i am just sad to think i will miss out on that mother daughter relationship


----------



## KalonKiki

Lol, nah, I don't think it's tacky to desire a gender. I honestly thought that I'd be disappointed if we ended up with a boy instead of a girl because every instinct in my whole being was telling me that I was having a girl. Instead I had quite the opposite reaction. I think that expecting one gender and then receiving the opposite can make for a wonderfully happy surprise since you weren't expecting it. :D


----------



## SisterRose

Junebugs - Maybe we'll both be surprised like Kalonkiki and I'll have a boy and you a girl :D I just look at the recent scan picture of my little baby though, and I'm already in love. He or she just looks gorgeous I'm sure I'm going to be a happy mummy either way.

In other news I'm sure I feel movement now! I can't believe it as it's pretty early but it's not super light either, it's really noticible and it's been a few times a day some times for about a minute of poking. I can't see if being anything else as over the last week I've put it down to maybe being gas or general bodily things but tonight I was relaxing watching TV and I just felt a little *poke poke* like tapping low down in my pelvis area and like a brushing against the inside of my tummy so I asked OH to pass my doppler out of the wardrobe, put it on my tummy right where I was feeling the movements a few minutes before and could hear *jab jab* and swooshing movemnts. Yay!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hope all you ladies are doing ok. :hugs: Really hope you're feeling better soon Miranda. :hugs:

8 days till my scan :happydance: Can't wait to find out if we're on team blue or team pink! 

I'm getting regular, good strong kicks every day now - mainly in the bladder! Don't know if that means baby is breach right now :shrug: not that it matters as there's loads of time yet! :thumbup:


----------



## Maze

Congrats Kiki!

I had a bad day at the ER. I am having regular contractions, though no change in my cervix. They spent a good half hour trying to find the baby's heart beat on the doppler but gave up, then when they brought in the portable ultrasound machine they turned it away so I couldn't see. The doctor in ER admitted she is not a pro-ultrasound tech, but it was clear she was concerned by what she saw.

I was devastated. I still am in some way as for that bit of time I felt like my heart was being ripped out of my chest. 

An OB from the hospital came in and was able to confirm a heart beat though, when the ER doctor couldn't find one. 

I am on strict bed rest for the next two weeks. They gave me some kind of shot to help with the contractions or something but I don't even know right now, I was basically hysterical the whole time. They might put me on permanent bed rest if I continue to get contractions. 

It's been an emotional afternoon... and they never did let me see my baby, even after convincing me they had passed. :nope:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Maze said:


> Congrats Kiki!
> 
> I had a bad day at the ER. I am having regular contractions, though no change in my cervix. They spent a good half hour trying to find the baby's heart beat on the doppler but gave up, then when they brought in the portable ultrasound machine they turned it away so I couldn't see. The doctor in ER admitted she is not a pro-ultrasound tech, but it was clear she was concerned by what she saw.
> 
> I was devastated. I still am in some way as for that bit of time I felt like my heart was being ripped out of my chest.
> 
> An OB from the hospital came in and was able to confirm a heart beat though, when the ER doctor couldn't find one.
> 
> I am on strict bed rest for the next two weeks. They gave me some kind of shot to help with the contractions or something but I don't even know right now, I was basically hysterical the whole time. They might put me on permanent bed rest if I continue to get contractions.
> 
> It's been an emotional afternoon... and they never did let me see my baby, even after convincing me they had passed. :nope:

Oh sweetie - I can't even begin to imagine what kind of day you've had!! :nope:

Thinking about you and sending positive vibes. :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Maze said:


> Congrats Kiki!
> 
> I had a bad day at the ER. I am having regular contractions, though no change in my cervix. They spent a good half hour trying to find the baby's heart beat on the doppler but gave up, then when they brought in the portable ultrasound machine they turned it away so I couldn't see. The doctor in ER admitted she is not a pro-ultrasound tech, but it was clear she was concerned by what she saw.
> 
> I was devastated. I still am in some way as for that bit of time I felt like my heart was being ripped out of my chest.
> 
> An OB from the hospital came in and was able to confirm a heart beat though, when the ER doctor couldn't find one.
> 
> I am on strict bed rest for the next two weeks. They gave me some kind of shot to help with the contractions or something but I don't even know right now, I was basically hysterical the whole time. They might put me on permanent bed rest if I continue to get contractions.
> 
> It's been an emotional afternoon... and they never did let me see my baby, even after convincing me they had passed. :nope:

Oh honey! I can't imagine what you're going through right now. I really hope that you and baby are safe and healthy and that you find out good news and continue to have a normal, healthy pregnancy soon. Stay strong and get lots of rest, Mama. We all care for you very much and we are all here for support. :hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Maze said:


> Congrats Kiki!
> 
> I had a bad day at the ER. I am having regular contractions, though no change in my cervix. They spent a good half hour trying to find the baby's heart beat on the doppler but gave up, then when they brought in the portable ultrasound machine they turned it away so I couldn't see. The doctor in ER admitted she is not a pro-ultrasound tech, but it was clear she was concerned by what she saw.
> 
> I was devastated. I still am in some way as for that bit of time I felt like my heart was being ripped out of my chest.
> 
> An OB from the hospital came in and was able to confirm a heart beat though, when the ER doctor couldn't find one.
> 
> I am on strict bed rest for the next two weeks. They gave me some kind of shot to help with the contractions or something but I don't even know right now, I was basically hysterical the whole time. They might put me on permanent bed rest if I continue to get contractions.
> 
> It's been an emotional afternoon... and they never did let me see my baby, even after convincing me they had passed. :nope:

Oh my goodness, what a scary day - sending you thoughts and prayers. You rest up and try and remain calm (hugs). Is someone able to help take care of you and your kids whilst you rest up?


----------



## Junebugs

Oh no Maze!!! That must have been soooo scary! I am so sorry you had such a stressful day... hopefully the contraction will stop and it was just a fluke thing. Try to get some rest!


----------



## jbell157

Maze I really hope everything works out. I'll say a prayer for you! Just get lots of rest and take care of yourself and baby!


----------



## ptr

What?! Oh my goodness! I hope everything turns out ok! This is the reason why I would have gone to the ob floor because they are much more experienced and wouldn't have freaked you out like that :hugs: So as far as you know the baby is ok? Why is the er doctor concerned?


----------



## lulu83

Maze I'm so sorry you had such a crappy day! Is there a reason they won't let you go to the ob/l&d part of the hospital? Hope the contractions stop :hugs: rest up. Are you alone with during the day? I hope you'll have some help :hugs: we are all thinking about you!


----------



## Junebugs

I think it is most likely because in Ontario they tell you that you cant go to L&D until you are after 21 weeks i think it is (i cant remember the exact week but i am sure it is sometime after 20 weeks)? Before that they say you have to go to the ER.

Soo dumb because they always end up calling an OB down to see you anyways, you just have to wait forever and you end up seeing a Dr. before that that scare the crap out of you like what happened to Maze


----------



## ptr

Interesting.... Up here I think you can go to ob if you're 14 weeks (in 2nd trimester). :shrug:


----------



## girlnboots

We only have 2 doctors in our town, so if we go to the ER we automatically get sent upstairs to OB. It's nice, you don't have to deal with the ER at all, but it sucks because they never call the on-call doctor in right away unless it's an absolute emergency. So you deal with nurses, which can go really well or really wrong.


----------



## SisterRose

Maze, so sorry to hear you've had such a bad day! Sending loads of positive thoughts your way that you and baby stay healthy, and get plenty of rest. I hope there's somebody who can watch the kids for you while you're having to stay on bed rest? :hugs:


----------



## Lindss

Maze said:


> Congrats Kiki!
> 
> I had a bad day at the ER. I am having regular contractions, though no change in my cervix. They spent a good half hour trying to find the baby's heart beat on the doppler but gave up, then when they brought in the portable ultrasound machine they turned it away so I couldn't see. The doctor in ER admitted she is not a pro-ultrasound tech, but it was clear she was concerned by what she saw.
> 
> I was devastated. I still am in some way as for that bit of time I felt like my heart was being ripped out of my chest.
> 
> An OB from the hospital came in and was able to confirm a heart beat though, when the ER doctor couldn't find one.
> 
> I am on strict bed rest for the next two weeks. They gave me some kind of shot to help with the contractions or something but I don't even know right now, I was basically hysterical the whole time. They might put me on permanent bed rest if I continue to get contractions.
> 
> It's been an emotional afternoon... and they never did let me see my baby, even after convincing me they had passed. :nope:

Oh my god maze that's so terrible!! I hope that you weren't alone while that was all going on!! I'm glad they found the heartbeat, but its scary not being able to see the baby on scan after all that. Its stupid, but hospital policy. When I was admitted over night a few months back w bleeding and same thing, er Dr couldn't find a heartbeat, they never let me see baby either. I had to wait a week for another scan, but I'm sure if Dr let you go home, that baby is OK.
Bed rest for a week will be challenging, but its for the greater good, so try and relax! I was onbedrest for 5 months with the last preg, and I know how hard it can be! Sending hugs!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Maze

Thanks everyone for your support.

Junebugs is right, you have to be over 20 weeks to go to labour and delivery in Ontario. I think it is pretty dumb because meanwhile you're in a bed next to someone horribly ill and possibly being exposed to their germs. Not to mention how ridiculous the ER doctors are when it comes to pregnancy, if anything is amiss they automatically assume the worst. I guess because they see the worst so frequently. 

My husband is taking today and tomorrow off and then my mom is coming up from Boston on Wednesday. So I do have help. I am down though, I was getting a nice routine of morning walks with my daughter and enjoying the remaining time we have together just the two of us during the days. 

I do have my morphology scan tomorrow, so that is somewhat of a relief.


----------



## lulu83

I'm glad you have help! 
That sucks that you have to be so far along to go to l&d. I think things just changed around here to 10-12 weeks, but when I stayed overnight last time to get my picc line put in I was in the prenatal section..which I where they send people who they are trying to keep from delivering. A lot of the people in that section are there long term. I was sent there from l&d, and I was only 9 weeks. Seems like a waste of everyone's time to have to go to the er. It just makes things scarier and it does expose you to a lot more germs! 

I hope the morphology scan goes well tomorrow! That's something to look forward to. Hopefully you and your daughter can get back to your routine soon :hugs: keep us posted hun.


----------



## goddess25

Maze what a horrible day you had and a scary one at that.

DO they think you have an irritable uterus..From about 19w onwards last pregnancy I had daily contractions quite painful although they never progress or get closer together. I thought I was in labour several times and i am sure i will get it again this time.

Hope everything settles for you.


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm sorry you are hoping through this maze. That's so scary! I I hope you get your soup soon! What is that scan? I've never heard of that. I hope all goes well.


----------



## lady1985

Kalonkiki - congrats on you baby boy news. It seems to be the trend the sex bring opposite to what we think!!

Maze - I hope everything is ok and you can take the rest as you need. I'm sure its not easy having the kids to run after.. I hope things settle down! xx


----------



## goddess25

I hear that baby boys are far out numbering girls.


----------



## Junebugs

In our group everyone seems to be having a boy but i noticed that all the gender announcements in 2nd tri seem to be girl!


----------



## Murmers0110

I think I need to leave this thread :winkwink:


----------



## KalonKiki

Haha, I have noticed a lot of girl announcements in the second trimester thread area, but I've also noticed that when I put in my vote for what color my bump was in the sticky thread there were quite a few more blue bumps than pink. Most of the preggos that I know in person are also having boys and I have yet to meet a random preggo at the doctors office or any maternity/baby shops that isn't having a boy. There is a serious blue bug going around for 2013. I'm actually excited to hear about our next :pink: bump in this thread as Miranda appears to be the only one so far. :haha:


----------



## SisterRose

I think I'm going to be bringing it in for the pink on Saturday! :pink:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Maze, I hope everything is okay. Get plenty of rest.

Congrats to all who know the sex of their baby, mostly boys :) I think i'll be the last of the group to find out. My scan isn't until 10th June.

I thought the second tri was all about glowing skin, and shiny hair! My hair is so terrible at the minute, i'm having to tie it back all the time. And my skin is so dry and flaky, even after i've put my moisturizer on.


----------



## lady1985

I have my gender scan on the 13th - next Monday - OMG I can't wait!:haha: eveyone seem to tell me it will be a girl - I'm hoping so..however is baba is a boy i'm sure we'll still be as happy.

I used the doppler last night and baba's HB is so stong now..it has such a thud to it now, not just the ch ch ch ch noise - love it!:cloud9::happydance:

We have also settled on names too! See what you think

Girl - Seren Grace (Seren means star in Welsh - as I'm Welsh) 
Boy - Leon Rhys


Also starting to feel some definate flutters - come on baby, kick me lol


----------



## Lownthwaite

We'll find out the sex on the 15th :happydance: everybody keeps telling me they think it's a boy - not entirely sure why though :dohh::haha:

We shall see........:coffee:


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am Team Pink :) found out today from the verifi blood tests which also confirmed that no trisomy 21,18 or 13 was detected.


----------



## lulu83

xxDreamxx said:


> I am Team Pink :) found out today from the verifi blood tests which also confirmed that no trisomy 21,18 or 13 was detected.

That's awesome news!! Congrats!


----------



## SisterRose

Great news, dream :) congrats on team pink! :pink:



Curious...anyone had/got group b strep?


----------



## Junebugs

I already said congrats on the FB group but i will say it again!!!! Congrats! :)

Most years there are always more boys then girls i find (not by that much thou)... I think we are due for some girls now!!!! :) The last group i was in we had more girls then boys so i wonder if this group will be the opposite! .. You are all making me want to find out now!!! LOL I hope the whole trend of it being the opposite of what you think it is is true because I am almost 100% sure i am having a boy....

BTW , for those that have a Doppler, do you find your LO mostly on one side?


----------



## SisterRose

I find LO smack bang in the middle of my pelvis area under my navel. I found DD on the left side mostly though :thumbup:


----------



## Junebugs

Thats where i find mine aswell, with my son he was always on the right


----------



## ptr

:happydance: Congrats Dream on your girl (as I already said on FB :haha:) 

I think I will be team pink ... I have my ultrasound tomorrow at 1 pm. I am trying to stay team :yellow: but I have no idea if my temptation will win over and we end up finding out or not :wacko: I am feeling that it's a girl though... Everyone else has a boy so it's only fitting that there are some girls to balance it out :haha:


----------



## Lindss

Congrats on your little girl Dream! And so happy for you that all tests were normal!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on team :pink:, Dream! :happydance:
I'm also glad that the tests came out normal. :D

I'm excited for all of the upcoming scans. I can't wait to find out what you're all having!


----------



## callmemaybbby

Hey girls! Congrats on finding out what your LO is :)

I had a horrible doctors appointment this week. I see a team of doctors so often times when I go in I am seeing a new person. This time when my doctor came in, one of the first things she said was that I needed to see a behavioral therapist concerning my taking Prozac during pregnancy and the risks for the baby. Which every other doctor, midwife, and NP that I have seen thus far has been supportive of. Then she goes on to do the Doppler...at which point she says she can't find the heartbeat. After agonizing seconds of silence she says "Oh, there it is...it's just really low in your belly." Uh...couldnt you have checked to be sure you didn't hear the heartbeat anywhere before telling me you couldn't? Then she goes on to ask "So is the father involved at all?" because my husband was at work and not with me. Needless to say, I was not pleased with my visit. 

Today we are going for our 20 week anatomy scan :) Hope everything is great!


----------



## Junebugs

Oh Callme i am so sorry you had to go through that! I would have flipped a lid on him/her..... she has no right to say that! DH never comes to any of my appt. because he has to work and they are always in the day. I also see alot of other woman going in for appts. without their DH so it is not that uncommon...... How rude.

YAY for your scan, are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## callmemaybbby

Yes, I will be sure never to schedule a visit with her again!

We had an elective ultrasound done, so we know it is a boy already :) But we aren't going to say anything to the tech to make sure it's still a boy haha ;)


----------



## girlnboots

Yay dream! that's amazing. 

I'm going to be team pink as well, but oh wants a boy. I was afraid I'd be disappointed if it were a boy but as soon as it started kicking, it snapped me out of it.

I haven't been feeling as much movement these days, but I have noticed that the baby's heartbeat is way lower in my belly than it had been when I was feeling it most. I know its not unusual to feel inconsistent movements at this point but I wonder if babies can "drop" this early? Even temporarily?


----------



## Maze

I had my scan today....

My yellow surprise baby bump turned blue. We told the tech we didn't want to know and looked away to start but the baby kinda did a flip and bam, spread eagle. She felt so bad she gave us a free DVD though. :thumbup:

I am a bit disappointed that I am no longer yellow, but my husband and son are over the moon. So I guess it's OK.


----------



## lulu83

Sorry you accidentally found out maze, but congrats on being team blue! How are you feeling? Able to lay low?


----------



## ptr

Girlnboots, I feel movements very low so yes it's possible to have movements or heartbeats really low in the abdomen. They dont "drop" but they float around because there's still room to move around freely. When they get bigger is when they will start to prefer certain positions and eventually later drop in 3rd trimester. 

Congrats on team :blue:, maze! You can still pass as team yellow on Facebook though?


----------



## Maze

lulu83 said:


> Sorry you accidentally found out maze, but congrats on being team blue! How are you feeling? Able to lay low?

I am doing OK, my mom gets here today so that will help. So long as she doesn't stress me out with her motherly nagging, lol. 

I am happy about having a boy though! I just wanted it to be a surprise. Alas. :dohh:


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on your blue bump, Maze :blue:

Boys really are the trend so far!


----------



## Murmers0110

Oh maze that sucks/is funny!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Maze - congratulations on your Boy :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on joining team :blue:, Maze! I'm sorry you didn't get to stay team :yellow: like you'd hoped, but I suppose that your son wanted you to know, hehe. I had a feeling that your bump was going to be a blue one. I'm glad that your OH and your son are thrilled. :D
Are you feeling any better honey? Did you ever get your soup or did LO stuff you with Cheerios long before it got to you? :rofl:


----------



## lady1985

Congrats Maze and Callme! 

I'M so dying to find out...oh will monday ever come!! 

AS for the doppler I seem to find bub slightly to the right, middle area


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations to all the new gender reveals. Maze I'm sorry you weren't able to stay team yellow. 

Dream I'm so glad all your tests came back negative! 

hope everyone is feeling better! Baby was doing barrel rolls today. I had to get up and walk around to try and get him to stop as it felt like I was on a roller coaster.


----------



## girlnboots

Mine does that while I'm at work and it is the most disgusting feeling in the world. I hate hilly roads and rollar coasters, so I always jiggle my belly and tell it to stop.

New feeling: STRETCHING. I'll feel my baby streeetch for a few seconds, and it is weird! But I love it. Still no hard kicks, just gentle pokes/flutters and tumbles and stretches, usually on the left side or in the middle. I can't wait to start feeling hard kicks.

Doppler: Mine's usually to the left quite a ways, which is weird because the right side of my belly is much more firm.

I freaked myself out last night, I thought I found two heartbeats on the doppler, but OH reminded me there's an umbilical cord in there with it's own pulse. Duh! Haha. Twins would be quite the surprise after 2 ultrasounds.

How is everyone announcing their baby's gender? Just general facebook announcements? Cute pictures? Anything like that? My OH and I are finding out, but we're keeping it a secret for a gender reveal party for our friends and family. We're doing a duck theme, either "Waddle it be?" or "What the duck is it?"


----------



## Murmers0110

We are having a gender reveal on may 26th. We are having a baby shower that day and are also gonna reveal. We are doing a mustache or hair bow theme. Everyone will pick one to wear and towards the end we will pick the correct one. I can't wait!


----------



## xxDreamxx

I haven't felt the baby move yet, I see you all posting and then I worry haha. I am a big girl anyway, I wonder if that hinders the feeling?


----------



## jbell157

girlnboots and murmers both of those themes sounds so great! What fun! We were so excited it was a boy we couldn't wait for a party. Maybe next time.


----------



## lady1985

I'm a size 10-12 but haven't felt the baby moving much. Just little flutters here and there...but could easily be gas...:wacko::haha::blush:


----------



## Junebugs

*Dream-* Its very normal not to feel your first this early.. and movement can be easily mistaken as gas.. normally about 20-24 weeks they start to get stronger and the movements are unmistakeable, you most of the time can even feel it on the outside aswell


----------



## lulu83

We are having DD wear a "big sister" onesie (which we had to have made, since we couldn't find a 9 month sizes one to buy, lol) and we are going to take a picture of her holding an "it's a boy!" Or "it's a girl!" Balloon. Then we are going to send people the picture and post it on Facebook. Wish Tuesday would hurry up and get here!


----------



## ptr

my u/s is today... eek... we shall see if i stay team :yellow: or i end up finding out the gender!!! :D 

dream - i didn't feel anything until about end of 17 weeks when i felt a few thumps here and there... now i'm 19 weeks i am feeling it on almost a daily basis. don't worry, you still have a couple weeks to go!! i dont think being big has much to do with it, really as i have a friend who is very fluffy and she felt baby kicks at 18. :hugs:


----------



## lulu83

Good luck at your scan today ptr!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Dream: I just started feeling my son kick a few days ago. It's not very consistent and it's very light when it does happen. I'm a pretty petite girl, so I don't think that size has anything to do with it. I can barely recognize his kicks as being kicks, they're so light. I don't think I've felt any barrel rolls or anything yet. He seems to be mostly active in the evening and nighttime. I'm sure that you'll feel your baby girl move soon enough. :D

Good luck with your scan, ptr! :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

I'm a size 16, and I'm 100% I'm feeling movement now. I don't see it could be anything else, but I feel like I'm beinging to doubt it now because it's so often :( I feel "movement" about 2-3 times a day for 1-2minute periods. It feels like little soft taps/kicks low down in me pelvis where I find the heart beat with the doppler, and some times it feels like brushing movements against the inside of my pelvis.

I do feel like I can kinda differentiate between what is and isnt baby, as this is my 2nd child and also I have random twitches/muscle spasms in other parts of my stomach that I don't relate to the baby and also I have just gas bubbles which don't feel like the other things.
When I'm feeling the "taps/kicks" it lasts for about 30secs at the most and it kind of feels like jumping in there, like something is jumping about in my pelvis. Like a couple of little jumps, I guess like popping or something! and I assume they're little kicks.

I've actually kinda started to get concerned a little, cause im sat here now feeling lots of jumps/taps and like bubbles in my pelvis and its been for the last 5-10mins :s im about to go upstairs, lay down and maybe get the doppler out to see if the baby is in fact active at the moment. If it isnt the baby I dont get why Im feeling loads of wacky popping and moving and jumping down there all of the time lately


----------



## Murmers0110

Omg I just read through the material i got from my childbirth class. I'm Officially terrified !!!!!!!! There is soooo much I never thought of before. How do i per of I have an epidural? Do I have to get a catheter? Do those hurt? I'm cringing over here!! Help!


----------



## ptr

Murmurs, they will ask you to pee before you get an epidral... and if it's been a couplehours, they will just use a catheter to drain your bladder. It's really not that big of a deal. I never felt the catheter and I remember asking, "So... are you done or...?" and the nurse was like, "yeah, you're all done, your bladder's empty now," and Iw as like whoa because I never felt the catheter going in or drainnig of my bladder at all. Amazing world of epidurals, huh??? :)


----------



## ptr

I went with a 90% mindset that we were going to find out. I asked DH what he thought about finding out, he said he didn't mind. But then he said that his friend, (who we are close to, he and his wife, is going to have their baby in like 2-3 weeks) K said, "DON'T." I asked why, and he said that K said that for guys it's different because when women find out, they're able to shop... Decorate... Make stuff for the babies and what's the guys gonna do? Nothing, there's nothing exciting about knowing the gender beforehanded. He did have a good point but then I asked him if he just wanted to have the ultrasound guy put the answer in an envelope and we could find out later if we wanted to? And he said, "hey that's a good idea!" So that was the deal...

We then were walking in the parking lot towards the hospital and my sister was BOMBING my phone and I said to DH, "Man, she's really wanting to know the gender so bad!" And he said, "Who? Sister?" I said, "Yeah, she's putting major pressure on finding out the gender," and he said, "Pressure, huh? I guess we're not going to find out after all!" And I said, "ARE YOU SERIOUS?!" And he said, "Yep..." I had an envelope with me so the ultrasound guy could write in the answer inside and seal it, he grabbed the envelope and tore it up! "That's it, we're not finding out." 

So we are team YELLOW!


----------



## tx614

xxDreamxx said:


> I haven't felt the baby move yet, I see you all posting and then I worry haha. I am a big girl anyway, I wonder if that hinders the feeling?

I haven't felt movement either! I sometimes feel slight twitch or something. I am pretty sure it is gas though and it is only like once every other day so it isn't regular or anything. It makes me worried, but doc assured me that some women just feel it later especially with the first. I have my gender apt. next Friday. I will feel much better once I see the little one again!


----------



## goddess25

Its exciting to stay on team yellow ptr.

I have been feeling movement on and off for awhile but its not consistent.

Have my big scan tomorrow...kind of sad that I will be going alone. DH has not been to any of the scans we have 2 kids and no one to help us out. Going to ask if I can video a bit for dh.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

Unfortunately I will be leaving this thread - I gave birth to my baby girl last night after being induced. I woke yesterday morning to a small bleed when I wiped and went in to see my Ob straight away. She scanned me and baby's heart had stopped beating. I went for a 2nd scan at the Ultrasound place and they confirmed it.

I then was admitted straight into hospital and induction began. I had an epidural as the pain was too much and my little girl slipped out at 8:40 with just my hubby in the room. It all happened very quickly and I wasn't really aware what was going on.

We are devastated and right now, are hoping that we get some answers once they have examined her and the placenta. It appears she stopped growing 2 weeks before, so all the time I was waiting anxiously for the verifi prenatal blood test results, she had given up the fight. sad.gif

I am home today and am signed off work for a week - I just keep getting into sobbing fits. To have carried her for 16 weeks with all the stress of going through fertility treatment and then the low progesterone and HCG issues, then 12 week Papp A/B HCG issues.... after the verifi results were in, we had 2 days of being hopeful and then this sad.gif

Right now, we will grieve and let my body have a natural cycle and then start back on the fertility treatment route again.

I wish you all the best for the future and a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## SisterRose

Dream - I'm so sorry for your loss, wishing you all the best for the future x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Dream, I am so sorry for your loss. Big hugs to you and your hubby xx


----------



## Sbmack

Dream, I am so so sorry for your loss! :hugs::hugs: Miscarrying at any stage is horrible, but this far along is just awful. My thoughts are with you and your husband. I hope you get lucky again with your next round of treatments!!:hugs:


----------



## jbell157

Dream I'm so sorry! I'll say a prayer for you and I hope that you find comfort. :hugs:


----------



## tx614

Dream, I am so sorry for your loss! You will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that they are able to give you answers. Big hugs!


----------



## Murmers0110

Dream you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you find the answers you are looking for. Good luck in the future.


----------



## goddess25

Dream I have posted on FB. I am so very sorry to hear this news. Take time to grieve its awful. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Had my scan yesterday...it was fine. Stayed on team yellow.


----------



## SisterRose

I am team....pink! Another girl for us :pink:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Dream, thats the saddest of news for you and your family xxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congratulations ladies on your scans, its great seeing baby again isn't it.


----------



## KalonKiki

Dream: I already posted in the Facebook group, but again I'm sorry to hear the loss of your little girl. I wish you and your family all of the best for the future and will keep you in my thoughts. :hugs:

Congrats to all of the good scans, Mamas.

Congrats on team :pink:, Mama Penguin. I'm sure your DD will be a great big sister. Sisters are wonderful (I have 6 and I wouldn't trade any of them for the world) and every girl should have at least one (even if she's just a sister at heart). :D


----------



## lady1985

Oh gosh Dream. I'm so sad to hear your news..best wishes for the future and hope time will take away the pain xx :cry:


----------



## lady1985

Congrats on the scan girls.

Congrats Sister Rose on your girly :kiss:

I'm going for my gender scan on Monday :happydance::happydance:

Went to look at cots and pushchairs today! Still feels a bit early to buy though.. any1 else not buying yet? I haven't bought a thing!!! :blush:


----------



## jbell157

I haven't bought anything either lady. My family is insistent on waiting because people will want to buy me things when its closer to October. I do not believe anyone will want to buy a $300 travel system or a $200 crib though so we might buy those things when we finish remodeling the house. Also, two of my friends gifted me huge amounts of NB and 0-3 months clothing so I've been slowly telling people if they want to buy clothing to do so in 6-9 months or 9-12.

DH has been great about starting to get everything ready. He already has a quote for the back deck, the glass for the shower, and the guest/work out room. We have a plan for our dogs and plenty of time. I'm charged with finding someone to re-finish the dresser his grandmother gave us for the babies room and cleaning out the storage room and closet. Only 5 days left then I'm out for summer vacation and it is time to get ready for baby like crazy!


----------



## Girly922

Dream - I'm so so sorry. Thinking of you. 

SisterRose- congrats on team pink!! 

Lady- we haven't bought a great deal yet but we have started buying. I've got my pushchair and a few bits of clothes to start us off with so far. Still a lot to get. But I'm holding back on buying a lot until after my baby shower. It's difficult not buying stuff. Lol. 

My bumps really starting to pop now, starting to look like a proper baby bump rather than that I've just put on a ton of weight! Lol.


----------



## tx614

I have bought a few things that are gender neutral so I can use them with our next kiddo as well. We got a stroller, swing and bouncy chair. Waiting on clothes till we find out the gender. Then I will only buy a little bit because my mom also said to wait as we will get a ton as October draws closer.

Our gender scan is Friday, we can't wait!!


----------



## SisterRose

im gonna take pics of all the girly bits i picked up after my scan yesterday and post them in my journal. its not loads but a start


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy Mother's Day to all of my October 2013 mamas! :D


----------



## lady1985

THanks ladies I'm glad I'm not the only one. I'm so excited to shop but maybe the stopping will kick in after tomorrow's scan!


----------



## MilosMommy7

:wave: i know its been like months since i last popped in here. i wouldnt blame you if some of you've forgotten about me :blush: 18 weeks and i still have morning sickness :sick: but its a lot better than when the Hyperemesis was really bad. we had a scan and saw boy parts :dance: i've felt movements daily for the last two weeks and have started buying clothes since most of my sons were given away. 
i cant believe we're half way there already! hope everyone is doing well and having a great mothers day for the ladies in the US :flower:


----------



## Murmers0110

I have been buying thing here and there the whole time! Gender neutral of course. I've also been buying diapers and wipes. I have a decent bit stocked up. I've been given a good but of hand me downs. I have a shower in 2 weeks and I can't wait!


----------



## girlnboots

We're planning to buy our high chair and stroller after we have our gender scan next Monday. The only things we need from our gender reveal are extra bottles, diapers, and wipes. We're trying to convince everyone to buy us diapers and wipes so we'll have plenty for awhile since I'll be off work.

If we have a girl, my sister the shopaholic is giving us a year and a half of my niece's baby clothes. Family is great!


----------



## Junebugs

Who was it that had there scan today???


----------



## SisterRose

Lady1985! We need another :pink: :haha:


----------



## Murmers0110

A week from tomorrow I find out! Im so excited! I don't see how y'all can stay team yellow! I HAVE to know!


----------



## Maze

Just got back from the ER, again, I am hooked up to a holter heart monitor for the next 24 hours. I have had 7 episodes of severe heart palpitations since yesterday and they think I have a heart condition. :/

The good news is they can put me on medication for it that is safe during pregnancy... but this just feels like the I can't win game. Bed rest for contractions and now this, all on top of still vomiting.


----------



## Murmers0110

That sucks! At least they found it and are still able to treat you. Did you know you were going I be so high risk before you got pregnant? Did you have as rough of a time with your first 2?


----------



## lulu83

Maze said:


> Just got back from the ER, again, I am hooked up to a holter heart monitor for the next 24 hours. I have had 7 episodes of severe heart palpitations since yesterday and they think I have a heart condition. :/
> 
> The good news is they can put me on medication for it that is safe during pregnancy... but this just feels like the I can't win game. Bed rest for contractions and now this, all on top of still vomiting.

You just can't catch a break! Hope the monitor helps get some answers! Has the puking gotten any better? Wish we could help..
:hugs:


----------



## Maze

My last pregnancy I had hyperemesis, hypertension and severe anemia. So I knew that was a possibility this time around. If I do have this heart condition, it is something I always have but is just being magnified by the pregnancy. 

I am still being sick several times a day, but it is better than it was. So that is a small blessing.

Of course, baby seems to be doing just fine so in the end that is really what is important.

More than halfway there for me already. I keep focusing on that.


----------



## goddess25

palpitations are totally normal at times in pregnancy a couple of times but anything more than that needs checked out...these little portable monitors are fab.

Take care.


----------



## babyluv2012

Maze said:


> Just got back from the ER, again, I am hooked up to a holter heart monitor for the next 24 hours. I have had 7 episodes of severe heart palpitations since yesterday and they think I have a heart condition. :/
> 
> The good news is they can put me on medication for it that is safe during pregnancy... but this just feels like the I can't win game. Bed rest for contractions and now this, all on top of still vomiting.

Maze, I really hope that medication helps you feel better. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## babyluv2012

I have my 16 week scan this Wednesday! The doctor said we could most likely find out the gender too! 

Very nervous and very excited. :happydance:

I always get nervous for ultrasounds, I just want to know everything is ok. I had some brown spotting at 12 weeks thru 13 weeks, but nothing more now, so I'm just a bit nervous.

Although, I swear I have been feeling movement, but of course since this is my first I don't know really what it should feel like. It feels like a bit of pressure and something pushing/kicking gently on the inside of my uterus. :shrug:

I hope its the baby :cloud9:


----------



## girlnboots

Sounds like it to me! I feel a lot of "outward pressure" sometimes, but mostly I feel a lot of tumbles and rolling. It feels disgusting!


----------



## SisterRose

sounds like baby to me. my movements feel like little jumps/pops/kicks in my lower stomach/pelvis


----------



## lady1985

Hey Ladies!!!

Yes I went for my scan today!!

IT'S A BOY!!!!!:baby::kiss::cloud9:

OMg we really thought girl! DH's face was a picture when she told us :haha::haha: he had completely convinced himself it was a girl..!!

I went to a diff gyn today as I was recommended to her for getting the sex. I wasn't overly happy with her though as she started taking measurements and said "oh the head is measuring too small" I started to panick and even panicked until I got home and spoke with my friend. She brought out her measurements for a 17+5 and her baby was near enough the same....so now i'm more relaxed, but I would be going crazy if it wasn't for my friend!!!


----------



## lulu83

Congrats on team blue!!! So exiting!
I'm convinced I'm having another girl too, but we will see tomorrow!


----------



## SisterRose

congrats on your blue bundle lady! :wohoo:


----------



## Maze

Congrats on your blue bump! I added you to team blue on the main post.


----------



## lady1985

Thanks...it's still sinking in! :wacko:

OMG I can't believe i'm having a boy! :haha::haha:


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats!


----------



## ptr

Add :yellow: for me please, thanks Maze! Hope your heart condition is manageable with th meds! Hugs!


Congrats lady on your boy bump!! Can't remember if you wanted a boy or a girl though lol!


----------



## babyluv2012

Congrats Lady!


----------



## lady1985

Does any1 have their BPD(head reading) numbers for around 18 weeks?

My BPD is 3.9cm and that was the reading she was refering to as small..I have read a bit online and 4.2cm seems to be the norm al 18 weeks..I don't see how 2mm can be such a worry?

Also forgot to mention she also noticed a 'placental lake', some sites say not to worry other say high risk...anyone heard of this before??


----------



## Murmers0110

So I went back and looked at the first page to see all of the "teams". They are very heavy blue! I did notice one that didn't have a team that announced yesterday that it was a boy. So who still doesn't know that is going to find out and is active on this thread? There are a lot of names on the list that I don't think even read this thread.


----------



## tx614

I still don't know! My scan is Friday, so I will update then! 

Lady, I had a friend with placenta lake. She said it was that there was maternal blood pockets in the placenta and that it didn't cause any problems. She had another scan at 24 weeks just to make sure all was well and they just checked her more.


----------



## Junebugs

*Lady-* Congrats on team blue!!! I cant believe all the boys we have! Were are all the girls hiding??? LOL As for the head measurement, im sorry but i dont remember what Masons was but 2mm sounds like nothing to be off!! The tech. could have easily made a mistake and measured 2mm short! I bet your Dr. wont be worried at all about it.

*Maze-* Sorry to hear about your heart issue! Hopefully the results come back normal, i know i have had issues with palpation's all my life and all the results have come back normal. FX!

Good luck to all the ladies with scans this week! Cant wait to hear the updates!


----------



## lulu83

Lady- I had a placental lake with my daughter and I googled it and was freake out by some of what I read! It really didn't end up being anything to worry about. I'd stay away from google :)

Murmurs- I still don't know, but hope to find out at my scan tomorrow!!


----------



## girlnboots

I find out a week from Monday. I can't wait!


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: morning october mummies. 

I woke up this morning to a beautiful little picture I was tagged in from a September 2010 mummy and a couple of other girls who're expecting again from the September thread were tagged. I thought it'd be nice to share with you all :)


----------



## Girly922

Lady - congrats on team blue!! 

Maze - I hope you're okay and they can stabilise your palpitations. :) 

SisterRose - one of my friends had posted that pic too, I cried as I read it. 

AFM - I've got a Dr's appointment this morning as my palpitations have got really bad, midwife just wants them checking out. They're accompanied by headaches and my blood pressures a bit high too which sucks. And so not normal for me!! 
We're staying team yellow but I'm starting to think I'm having a girl now. I felt my first great big kick yesterday and as soon as I felt it I thought girl. Don't know why.


----------



## CIM

Still team Yellow, but I think it might be a boy, but would be just as blessed if it was a girl.


----------



## broodymrs

I'm finding out tomorrow!!! Can't wait xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats to all you ladies on finding out gender, and good luck for all upcoming scans.

I have 16 week appoint tomorrow :) And i finally had letter back from NT scan. Results were 1 in 14,000 so pleased with them.


----------



## babyluv2012

SisterRose said:


> :wave: morning october mummies.
> 
> I woke up this morning to a beautiful little picture I was tagged in from a September 2010 mummy and a couple of other girls who're expecting again from the September thread were tagged. I thought it'd be nice to share with you all :)

That made me cry! I love it! :cry:


----------



## SisterRose

I know, it made me shed a lil tear too! so cute :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on joining team :blue: Mama Butterfly! :happydance:

I'm so excited for all of the upcoming scans. :D

Maze - I hope it's not too serious and that they can get your heart under control. I'm glad that you're throwing up a bit less than you were and that your bub is okay. I hope that you start feeling better soon. :hugs:

Mama Penguin, that picture/poem is precious! Thanks for sharing. <3


----------



## lulu83

We are having another baby girl! :)


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on your second pink bundle LuLu! :pink:


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay for a girl!


----------



## Lindss

Congrats on the lil lady lulu! And congrats to all of the other ladies that found out the gender! I have my scan on Fri, but am trying ( for the first time ever!!) to stay team yellow . crazy past few days for me. For Mother'sday my husband surprised me with 8 week old kittens . a boy and a girl. They are so sweet and my kids are loving them!! Then that night while he was working ( he is a furniture designer) he sawed off his left pointer finger.....like completely!! He is in so much pain.on alot of drugs and may require surgery tomorrow.......


----------



## lady1985

tx614 said:


> I still don't know! My scan is Friday, so I will update then!
> 
> Lady, I had a friend with placenta lake. She said it was that there was maternal blood pockets in the placenta and that it didn't cause any problems. She had another scan at 24 weeks just to make sure all was well and they just checked her more.

Thanks. I've never heard of it before and can't seem to find any definate answers about it. Some say high risk and others say it's normal :wacko: I don't think this OB was supposed to say anything really, don't think she realises how much we worry about little things. So with her telling me that and saying the head was measuring at 16 weeks i'm feeling quite nervous about evrything. :cry:

What I don't understand is that my friend's BPD (head measurment) was only slightly under my measurement 4 days earlier than my scan date 17+4/18+1.


----------



## SisterRose

Try not to worry Lady, it's still early and there's plenty of growing time left for baby in there. I remember when I was pregnant with Ellie, they scared the life out of me when I went for a growth scan as they thought she might be big since I had gestational diabetes only to be told she was "too small" and then I had to have regular growth scans to make sure she was growing. I always remember her femur measurement being really small for her gestation and I was googling frantically "femur x by x at 36 weeks" etc. In the end she was born ten days early(induced due to blood pressure and the gestational diabetes) at 6lb 2oz which is little but not too small at all and if you think i'd been left to go over due perhaps another 3 weeks or so she could have easily crept over 7lb! 

As for the measurments, OH isn't very tall for a guy he's only 5'5 (I'm 5'7) and Ellie just takes after him, she's really petite and has short little legs lol. I have to buy her 18-24 months in jeans and trousers, and they're a little big and she's 3 in september!

don't forget that not every baby is the same and grows the same or will be the same size, height or proportion it's all down to genetic material too! 

:hugs: x


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on team :pink:, Lulu! :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

Congrats to everyone with the gender reveals...very exciting and the girls are way down there..lots of potential good boyfriends when they are older.


----------



## ptr

Congrats on a girl, lulu!


----------



## Lindss

Good luck ladies. I'm leaving this thread. I guess I haven't established relationships or whatever, cuz I feel when I speak its just not heard. I try and not rake it personal , as I know how fast threads can move, but its hard when your going through a traumatic situation and need support, even just with one kind word, and you don't even get acknowledged. Again wish u all the Best


----------



## ptr

Don't leave the thread Lindss. The thread moves fast and I didn't see your post but just saw it. I stayed team yellow after my u/s last week ... It's really worth the surprise especially at birth! I've done it with my daughter so I know first handed what it's like to have that type of surprise and ****nothing**** compares! I am so sorry to hear about your dh!! Hope they can put the end back on! If not, not biggie deal, I know a few who lost ends of their fingers and still function just ok. Hope you are coping well with a crazy weekend/week thus far. :hugs:


----------



## Maze

Lindss don't leave!

Sometimes when our post is the last on a page, it gets easily missed once someone has started a new page. I am sure that no one was intentionally ignoring what happened to your husband. My goodness! That is terrible. I hope that his surgery goes well, I have known people to saw off fingers before and it is certainly a rough go. :hugs:


----------



## babyluv2012

@ Lindss, so sorry to hear about your DH, I really hope everything is ok.
:hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

Oh lindss i am so sorry to hear about you DH! That sounds really scary!!! I can understand how hard it must be fore you right now.... 

I just came on now and i totally missed your post because it was at the bottom of the other page (i have posted things before that end up at the bottom and often get missed).. until you posted that other message i would have never seen it. Honestly i truly believe all the ladies on here were not intentionally ignoring you. I can not imagine how stressful this must be for you right now and know that we are all here to support you ! :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Lindss I think your taking it too personally. I post all the time and I get no replies. Its unfortunately the nature of b&b. I never saw your post either and tend to just look at the last page that I read. I know it must be stressful. I hope evetything works out ok and evetything goes well. Thinking of you.


----------



## lady1985

SisterRose said:


> Try not to worry Lady, it's still early and there's plenty of growing time left for baby in there. I remember when I was pregnant with Ellie, they scared the life out of me when I went for a growth scan as they thought she might be big since I had gestational diabetes only to be told she was "too small" and then I had to have regular growth scans to make sure she was growing. I always remember her femur measurement being really small for her gestation and I was googling frantically "femur x by x at 36 weeks" etc. In the end she was born ten days early(induced due to blood pressure and the gestational diabetes) at 6lb 2oz which is little but not too small at all and if you think i'd been left to go over due perhaps another 3 weeks or so she could have easily crept over 7lb!
> 
> As for the measurments, OH isn't very tall for a guy he's only 5'5 (I'm 5'7) and Ellie just takes after him, she's really petite and has short little legs lol. I have to buy her 18-24 months in jeans and trousers, and they're a little big and she's 3 in september!
> 
> don't forget that not every baby is the same and grows the same or will be the same size, height or proportion it's all down to genetic material too!
> 
> :hugs: x

Thanks for you input hun :hugs: I know i'm ust looking at things to much and if I went to my regular Gyn he prob wouldn't even mention it. I thing that gyn doesn't have much manners how to treat preg women probably. My fault really I should have just waited another two weeks. But hey ho I did it and now I'll never go to any1 else!!:dohh: It's true all babies are different I don't see how they can compare so much! My LO femur is bigger than 18 weeks slightly but probably as dh is 6 feet and i'm 5'6....:shrug:


----------



## lady1985

Congrats lulu on your girl! :happydance::kiss:


----------



## KalonKiki

I just went back through and saw your post Mama Bear. I'm sorry about your DH, that must be terrible! I hope that he's doing okay. I can't imagine how painful it would be to lose a finger and need to have it sewed back on. Please don't leave us. I'm sorry if I haven't been as active or responsive in here as I could be, it's just been really busy on my end lately. We've had to do a lot to get our apartment ready for when Liam gets here. :hugs:

And Mama Butterfly, I'm sure that your boy is just fine. I'm glad that the other Mamas were able to reassure you that every baby grows differently and is a different size at birth from other babies. :)


----------



## ExpectingMomx

Can you add me please hun, im due 8th October xo


----------



## babyluv2012

It's a GIRL!!!:pink:

Everything looks good and she is right on track :happydance:


----------



## Murmers0110

Welcome expecting mom! Do you know what you are having yet?

Congrats baby luv! 

I find out next Tuesday and I can't wait! Im hoping for a girl!


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: hi expectingmom!

Congrats on girl babyluv! :D :pink:


----------



## lady1985

Congrats on the girl baby love xx


----------



## broodymrs

Lindss said:


> Good luck ladies. I'm leaving this thread. I guess I haven't established relationships or whatever, cuz I feel when I speak its just not heard. I try and not rake it personal , as I know how fast threads can move, but its hard when your going through a traumatic situation and need support, even just with one kind word, and you don't even get acknowledged. Again wish u all the Best

Ah Lindss, sorry if your posts haven't been seen. TBH I don't come on very often anymore just because the thread does move so fast so I can't keep up! It's nice to still be a member though to check in once every while. If I've got a specific concern I tend to post on the main forum though. I hope everything is going ok for you and that I still see you around on here xxx


----------



## broodymrs

We had our 20 week scan yesterday. Baby looks to be doing well and it's a..........


BOY!!!!!! :blue:

We are so thrilled. I had boy vibes from the start but I was wavering lately due to a fast heartbeat but when I saw the scan I just knew. Then she checked for his bits and pointed out the testicles and the 'little willy!'. So cute. Can't wait to meet my little monkey, halfway there, woop woop!


----------



## lady1985

Welcome to team blue BroodyMrs! 

Funny how visible the boy bits are lol!


----------



## jbell157

Congrats on the girl babyluv!
Congrats on the boy broody!


----------



## broodymrs

Thanks  i know, when she said little willy, i thought more like big!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Welcome! :wave:

Congrats mrs. Broody and babyluv!!!!!! I just love hearing what you all are having! So exciting!


----------



## ptr

:rofl: willy looks big :haha: 

Congrats on your boy, broody and congrats on your girl, luv :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello and welcome, ExpectingMomx! :wave: :flower:

Congrats on team :pink:, babyluv! :happydance:

Congrats on team :blue:, broodymrs! :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

Congrats on all the new gender reveals...boys are still in the lead.


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats broody!


----------



## lady1985

broodymrs said:


> Thanks  i know, when she said little willy, i thought more like big!!!

LOl my tech started the scan with the potty shot I think by accident and I saw IT! Then she continued without sayin anything...I told her its a boy isn't it?! She was like Yes!!

It was pretty obvious! He he!


----------



## babyluv2012

Congrats Broody!


----------



## lulu83

Congrats broodymrs and babyluv! And welcome expectingmomx! I hope I haven't missed anyone!

In definitely showing sooooo much sooner with this pregnancy than with my 1st...it's nuts!
I'm so exited, I think I'll be getting my picc line out next week!! I've been able to drink more fluids and eat, in fact I've finally started gaining weight instead of losing :) I'm realllllllly hoping to get it out next week bc it's just a pain in the butt!


----------



## ptr

I weaned off zofran by accident last week (forgot to take my zofran one morning and realized it till way later in the afternoon) and i have been ms free since then... i do however have to stay on my zantac though as my indigestion and heartburn gets bad during the day!!! but wohoo for no ms! i hoep you get your picc line out soon! 

and yesssss - i showed WAY sooner with this one than i did with my 1st. guess our bodies know what to do this time and no games no nonsenses :rofl:


----------



## lulu83

Omg the heartburn is awful! I never remember to take my Zantac...my dr also said gaviscon may help, so I tried it and it tastes SO bad! 

I'd never had heartburn until I was pregnant with Ava, when I first got it, I thought I was dying, lol! And sure as sh*t, I have it again with #2...boo.

So glad your ms is gone!


----------



## ptr

i used to eat gaviscon with my first pregnancy cuz i had MAJOR reflux at night where iw ould wake up with vomit sitting in the back of my throat burning the crap out of it!!! it never works! i dont know why i didnt try zantac, it's a lifesaver!! seriously, put a reminder on your phone to take it LOL


----------



## lulu83

ptr said:


> i used to eat gaviscon with my first pregnancy cuz i had MAJOR reflux at night where iw ould wake up with vomit sitting in the back of my throat burning the crap out of it!!! it never works! i dont know why i didnt try zantac, it's a lifesaver!! seriously, put a reminder on your phone to take it LOL

Just took it an set a reminder! It'll be so worth it!


----------



## ptr

are you going to take it twice a day or just once? i took it twice a day (150 mg mroning and night) but lately ive just taken it at night as i have none in the morning and it's not bad during the day but nights are the worst.


----------



## tx614

We had our 20 week scan today, a day early!! They overbooked tomorrow and asked us if we would rather come in today or wait till next wednesday....easy decision!!

We are having a baby girl :pink: !!! We are so very excited!!


----------



## ptr

Ohhh, team girl is catching up to the team boy now :haha: Congrats!


----------



## tx614

Thanks PTR, you too!!!


----------



## Girly922

lulu83 said:


> I'd never had heartburn until I was pregnant with Ava, when I first got it, I thought I was dying, lol! And sure as sh*t, I have it again with #2...boo.

I'd never had heartburn until a couple of weeks ago. I honestly didn't know what it was. I explained the feeling to one of my friends who was like... Yeah that's heartburn. :dohh:


----------



## ptr

:rofl: i had the same issue, i told my dr and she's liek um thats heartburn and im like i'm not in pain or anything, it's just in my throat like reflux... Apparently, contrary to popular belief, heartburn don't always "burn" in the heart chest area :haha:


----------



## Girly922

So glad I'm not the only one!! :haha:


----------



## girlnboots

i get a nasty mixture of throat/chest clenching/stabbing, and acid reflux in the back of my throat that makes it impossible to eat. I talked to a pharmacist at work and she said I can't take ANYTHING but tums, but google and you guys all say otherwise. I think it's worth trying some Zantac so I can keep some food down.


----------



## ptr

I think more drs frown upon tums because you can lose track of how many tums you've taken in a certain time period. Zantac is perfectly fine - both my primary dr and ob gyn prescribed it to me. :thumbup:


----------



## girlnboots

Yeah, the pharmacist I talked to has a personal vendetta against me, but she was the only one available. Doesn't surprise me she's full of shit, haha


----------



## jbell157

Congrats tx614 on :pink:

The first time I had heartburn I though I was dying of a heart attack! :rofl: I didn't know I have horrible lactose intolerance and I ate cheese toast every morning after I got off third shift from the hospital. I had to go on Protonix daily and zantac 4 times a day! :wacko: I get it occasionally know, but only when I cheat and eat dairy. 

I'm glad everyone is getting better though. I was blessed to not have ms and when everyone asks me if I've enjoyed being pregnant or had an easy pregnancy I always say YES! I try to remember all you ladies who have been so sick.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your :pink: bundle, Mama Owl! :hugs:


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats on the girl tx!


----------



## POSD17

Well hello to everyone! Havent been on in forever, but I do read the posts through my email, Ive just been sooo busy! Congrats to everyone for all the exciting news! Mama Lion is officially having a boy! And yes his schmeckle did not look small either :) Hopefully he will take after his daddy, fingers crossed! I wanted to know when do you ladies take off your wedding rings for good? My fingers are starting to swell I guess because my ring is getting tighter..... Just wanted a good idea of when you stop wearing them permanently until the end.... I really dont want to take it off, I love my ring, but dont want to risk getting it stuck on my finger, I guess I will just have to wear it on a necklace. 

Congrats again Ladies! October will be here before we know it!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on your boy BroodyMrs! :blue:

Congrats on your girl tx614 :pink:

And congrats on your boy POSD17! :blue:

I love gender scan time :D


----------



## lady1985

Congrats tx614 on your girly!

Congrats on your boy POSD17!


----------



## Junebugs

:wave: Hey mama Lion! Long time no see!! Glad everything is well and congrats on your little (or big ;) ) boy!!!! I know when i had my scan for Mason at 18 weeks there was no second guessing.... he was a he FORSURE! lol

Congrats TX614 on your little girl!


----------



## lady1985

Hey I have just realised...noone has added me to the new FB group. I was part of the original one but no one has requested me :( 

Who is the new moderator?


----------



## Maze

Congrats everyone on your gender scans! I think I've switched everybody over on the first page to represent their teams! If I missed you at some point, just let me know.

Lady, I am... I did send a friend request to everyone from the old group before leaving. PM me with your facebook info and I will make sure you get added!


----------



## Junebugs

SOOOOOOOO.. who has the next scan????.. :)


----------



## Girly922

Maze - can you change me on the front page to October 20th please, my date was changed at my 12 week scan :) 

I'm rather jealous of everyone having their scans already, I've still got 3 weeks to go until mine. Feels like time has slowed down! Lol.


----------



## ptr

Maze - can you add me for team yellow, please. thank you!

Mama Lion, I never had any swelling with my previous pregnancy so I never had to take my wedding ring off. I had it on still when I delivered as well. If you feel like it is getting a little snug, just go ahead and take it off. Better now than later when you're strugglign with soap and water :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Lion! I missed you!! :hugs:
Congrats on team :blue:! I'm also having a boy. :D
I'm glad to see that you're doing well. I was wondering where you'd been, hehe.


----------



## girlnboots

Mine's Monday! So jealous of everyone :-( I just want to knooooow! And see our baby


----------



## Hotbump

I wanna be added to the fb group :brat: .....please? :haha:


----------



## babyluv2012

tx614 said:


> We had our 20 week scan today, a day early!! They overbooked tomorrow and asked us if we would rather come in today or wait till next wednesday....easy decision!!
> 
> We are having a baby girl :pink: !!! We are so very excited!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Murmers0110

My scan is Tuesday! Soo excited and nervous! I want a girl SOOOOO bad! Congrats mamma lion on the boy!


----------



## babyluv2012

Murmers0110 said:


> My scan is Tuesday! Soo excited and nervous! I want a girl SOOOOO bad! Congrats mamma lion on the boy!

Awe, good luck! Is this your first Murmurs?


----------



## hollie87

Hi all!! Not been on b&b for a while but I check in on the fb group often with those that are on there 
Soo jealous of all you ladies that already know what you're having, another week to go here! 
I hope everyone is keeping well, how is everyone on the sickness front now? I'm still being sick it seems like alternate days lol, just once as soon as I move in the morning, hoping it's going to stop soon!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi Ladies! 

Well I've had my 20 week scan and it looks like you can put me down on the front page for...............



a :blue: :happydance:


----------



## lady1985

Lownthwaite said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Well I've had my 20 week scan and it looks like you can put me down on the front page for...............
> 
> 
> 
> a :blue: :happydance:

Congrats on team blue! Welcome!


----------



## babyluv2012

Lownthwaite said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Well I've had my 20 week scan and it looks like you can put me down on the front page for...............
> 
> 
> 
> a :blue: :happydance:


Congrats! I think boys are still in the lead, lol


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats on the boy!

This is my first!

My ms seems to be gone! Thankfully!!


----------



## goddess25

Maze no big deal but if you get a chance..my due date has been changed to the 5th with some new local policy re dating scans etc...

Surprised to see so many of us on team yellow.


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats on your boy!!!! 

I cant wait to hear all the scan updates for next week! I booked mine for June 4th, hopefully i can get through that and stay team yellow!


----------



## goddess25

You told me not to cave junebugs...i expect the same ;) LOL


----------



## Junebugs

LOL.... you are going to have to remind me of that on the day of ;)


----------



## POSD17

Thank you everyone for the warm congrats on my baby boy announcement! Really appreciate it and have really missed you ladies! Glad everyone is doing well. Is anyone else just taking the gummy vitamins? I am taking iron supplements too but not everyday. I take them every other day or every three days so it doesnt upset my belly :/ dont know if this is okay, so just wanted to check with everyone. I missed everyone too and I am happy to see familiar faces and names are still posting on here often! Happy you are having a boy too Mama Otter! What name are you thinking of? Thank you Junebug for the congrats really apprecaite it! :)


----------



## Vanillabean01

POSD17 said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm congrats on my baby boy announcement! Really appreciate it and have really missed you ladies! Glad everyone is doing well. Is anyone else just taking the gummy vitamins? I am taking iron supplements too but not everyday. I take them every other day or every three days so it doesnt upset my belly :/ dont know if this is okay, so just wanted to check with everyone. I missed everyone too and I am happy to see familiar faces and names are still posting on here often! Happy you are having a boy too Mama Otter! What name are you thinking of? Thank you Junebug for the congrats really apprecaite it! :)

Im just taking gummy vites and an iron supplement. My doc said the iron wasn't too important at the beginning but now, it is!! I usually break it, and do half in the am and half at night!


----------



## lady1985

Hello ladies happy weekend to you all!

I don't know about you but I've been sleeping on my left side now for a few weeks to prepare as as I am usually a tummy sleeper :sleep: as I've heard it's not a good idea to slepp on your back either.

So the last few days on waking up I have a little rub of little boy bump...and I notice he feels and I can see him on one side :haha: my tummy even looks lopsided until later in the day!!! :dohh: (it evn happens after my nap in the afternoon!) Does anyone else get this??


----------



## SisterRose

I havent started to get that yet Lady but I used to get it with DD1 when I'd wake up from sleeping or a nap! there'd be a big lump on one side of my tummy :D

I am feeling lots of movement now though! if I hadnt have found out early I'd be saying boy now as she kicks up some serious ass in there. Always wiggling and kicking over the place.


----------



## goddess25

My daughter moved way more than my son did...he has proved to be lazy on the outside too, whereas my daughter is a little tornado.


----------



## lady1985

So it's normal then! lol I wake up thinking bub must have squashed, so he wiggled round to where was comfy! :haha:

I'm not feeling much movment but maybe as he is my 1st. Also I have an anterior upper placenta and things i've read suggest people with the placenta on the front have the kicks cushioned until much later than normal....Ooooh I wanna feel you bub! :dohh::dohh:


----------



## goddess25

Lady..I have an anterior placenta too and this is my 3rd. I have been feeling consistent movement through the day for about 3 days now..before that it was every couple days and really not much. It really does make a difference.


----------



## SisterRose

My first daughter didn't move much inside but she's unstoppable now outside! :haha: 

Perhaps I feel this baby more because she's my second. As far as I know I don't have an anterior placenta either and I know I didn't with DD1 

:flower:


----------



## lady1985

goddess25 said:


> Lady..I have an anterior placenta too and this is my 3rd. I have been feeling consistent movement through the day for about 3 days now..before that it was every couple days and really not much. It really does make a difference.

Ah glad someone else does! I've just hit the 19 weeks mark so maybe a few more days I will start feeling more. I have had some goings on in my tummy but it's hard to tell what is what! I feel like bub has grown a lot in the last week as my tummy is getting bigger, well I guess the bigger he gets the more I will feel :happydance:


----------



## lady1985

Oh sisterrose i'm loving that you can feel on the outside! I can't wait!


----------



## Maze

I have a high anterior placenta, so I have been missing out on a lot of movements since the uterus started making its way upwards. I still feel rolls and the kicks to my bladder though.


----------



## lady1985

Seems it's quite a common thing to have Maze, it sucks but as long as it's healthy and keeping bub well then it has to do! The kicks and punches will have to wait!


----------



## girlnboots

My love felt ours last night. Normally when he touches my belly, she? gets really still, but he put his hand near my belly button and I felt a big THUMP. I kind of looked at him and played it cool..."Did you feel that?" And he said he did, but he thought it was just my belly. Uh, sir, there's a baby in there, my belly doesn't normally just thump your hand. 

Unfortunately, still not many kicks yet. Very, very occasionally, but I'm always feeling rolls and flips. Makes me wonder if I have an anterior placenta too.


----------



## broodymrs

I have an anterior placenta and I've been feeling movements since about 13 weeks!


----------



## Murmers0110

I think I am starting to feel it more. Lots of bubbles? Anyways I am still "younger" than y'all so in not noticing my bump being lopsided when I wake but I have been sleeping on my left for awhile too.


----------



## girlnboots

Anyone else have horrible, horrible rib pain?


----------



## jbell157

girlnboots said:


> Anyone else have horrible, horrible rib pain?

Yes. I think its gas trapped under there. 

Is anyone else still extremely tired all the time? I sleep and sleep but I just can't shake it.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Maze could you please change my EDD, my new date is 31st of oct. Thank you :)

I think my placenta may be low lying. When i went to see the midwife last wednesday, it took her such a long time to find the baby's heartbeat. When she did she had the doppler really low and pushed in quite hard. When i asked her she said baby was lying low and hiding behind the placenta. I will soon find out at my scan.

Congrats to all who've had scans and know baby's gender.


----------



## goddess25

My tiredness is starting to lift now and I have had no nausea for about a week.


----------



## broodymrs

I'm really tired still. I struggle to sleep properly in the week, often waking up at 3/4am and can't get back to sleep - think work is stressing me out, can't wait for maternity leave to start! Then at the weekend can't keep my eyes open. Today I got up at 9, went back to bed at 12.30 and didn't wake up again until 3. No doubt I'll be back in bed at 9 tonight!


----------



## girlnboots

Warning! Lots of "I"s coming up in this post.

I don't feel tired, but god, I feel lazy. I'm fine laying in bed all day, but as soon as I get up to get something to drink or use the bathroom, I feel so drained.

I've thought about quitting my job so, so many times. I'm overworked, underpaid, and under valued. My OH hates how they treat me and we work for the same company!

I've also been struck with major depression and anxiety. I get the feeling that my world is falling down around me and pinning me down. Please tell me I'm not the only one. Its probably the worst feeling in the world and all I can do is lay in bed and cry for hours about nothing in particular.


----------



## broodymrs

Big :hugs: girlinboots. I feel crap about my job, but I'm happy at home. Maybe speak to your dr as you don't want to end up with post natal depression after baby is here. Do you think your job is making you feel like this? Or do you think you might be depressed? xxxx


----------



## girlnboots

I think it's a little bit of both. I feel ok enough most the time, but it just seems like one little thing, even getting a minor unexpected bill in the mail can just shut me down for the night. I'll discuss it with my doctor, if we can prevent a downward spiral before my hormones tank after giving birth, then I definitely want to.

I'm planning to find somewhere else to work after baby's here. I've been employed here for 4 years and it's something new every day. They act like they have no idea how to run a business. I'm a cake decorator at WalMart, for pete's sake! I shouldn't go home in tears every weekend. Sheesh.

I think another part is that I'm just emotionally exhausted, honestly. I need a break :-(


----------



## broodymrs

Def speak to your dr but it is prob just hormones and you'll hopefully start to feel better soon. I'm like that with my work, so you're not alone there! When I'm feeling down I try to get some exercise or plan baby things to cheer me up. Really hope you start to feel better soon hun, make sure you look after number 1 and try to put work out of your mind. xxx


----------



## lulu83

Sorry girlnboots :hugs: I'd definitely talk to your doc, nip it in the bud. 
I hope it gets better for you. Just try to make it as long as you can, but definitely put your health and well being 1st. No job is worth risking that!


----------



## girlnboots

One thing that makes me very, very happy is our ultrasound tomorrow! 

I hadn't felt baby move at all today, and something just felt...different. I broke out the doppler and after 10 long, long minutes, I found her about 4 inches above where she normally is, next to my belly button where there's a lot more cushion to block the movement. Kid's already giving it's momma a heart attack and it's not even born yet!


----------



## Murmers0110

Im sorry you are going through this Grinnboots. With the other girls on this one though. It's more than likely the hormones but I would talk to your dr still.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on team :blue:, Lownth! :happydance:

Our name is Liam Van, Mama Lion. Do you and your OH have any name ideas yet? :D

Aww, girlnboots. Depression is no fun. I've had an ongoing battle with clinical depression for several years now, and I've also had to talk to my doctor about what I can do to best prevent PPD. I think that talking to your doctor is a very smart idea and I hope that you start feeling better soon. :hugs:

Sorry it's been a while since I've posted, we spent the weekend with DF's parents. We had fun though and found lots of cute baby clothes.


----------



## broodymrs

How was your scan, girlinboots?

We've got a first name of Dylan, but struggling for a middle name. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## lady1985

Girlinboots. I hope u feel better soon hun. Take some time out for your self. If work is too much take a few days off, your health is way more important. 

Broodymrs I love the name Dylan, I'm Welsh and Dylan is a Welsh name too : ) if you would like a suggestion mine is Dylan James - don't ask why it was just the 1st that came to mind...I like it! X


----------



## girlnboots

My scan is in under an hour. I made the mistake of researching what all they look for, so now I'm in a slight panic mode. We already know it has 2 arms and 2 legs and a beating heart, so we're off to a good start! But there's so much more to a healthy baby. Cross your fingers we're team pink! 

I'm doing well today, excited for the scan, glad to have a day off. The more I think about it, the more I realize I need a new job come december after maternity leave. I shouldn't wake up and absolutely dread going to work every day. I love decorating cakes, but not under the conditions they force on me. They expect 80 hours of work out of a 32 hour a week employee, and if I don't comply, I could very well lose my job.


----------



## lady1985

Good luck with the scan...let us know how it goes. Don't worry hun!


----------



## jbell157

girlnboots that is just ridiculous! I really hope your scan goes well! FX for :pink:


----------



## Murmers0110

I keep checking to see about ya girlnboots! Waiting to here... I hope you get your girl!

My scan is tomorrow at 2! I'm so excited/nervous!!!! Aaaaghhhga!


----------



## lady1985

Yes I Keep checking too murmers!

Goodluck with your scan tomorrow, what are you hoping for?


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck today girlnboots. Sending all my pink vibes :pink:


----------



## girlnboots

Baby measured perfect, moving and rolling up a storm, no sign of abnormalities, annnnnndddd

TEEEEEEAAAAAAM PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNKKKK!


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay!!!!


----------



## lulu83

Yay girlnboots !!


----------



## lady1985

Yey Congrats!


----------



## SisterRose

congrats girlnboots


----------



## tx614

Yay!!!! Congrats girlnboots!!! 

We are struggling with picking out names too. I think it was easier for me to pick boy names. I am not finding a girl name that I LOVE and agree with on with hubby. All the ones I like he is not a fan of and visa-versa.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on team :pink:, girlnboots! :happydance:

It seems like the :pink: is starting to catch up to the :blue:. :haha:


----------



## girlnboots

Thanks all! I'm so happy and relieved. 

I was super nervous before the scan, and when we got there, the lab messed up my AFP test dates and said I was a week and a half early, so I needed to redo it. We got that figured out so all is well. According to doc, she already weighs 9 oz and she's head down. (For now)

Oh, I posted a day or so ago wondering about having an anterior placenta, and it turns out it's right up by my baby's feet, so that explains why I don't feel many kicks, but I still feet plenty of rolls and other movements.


----------



## jbell157

Congrats girlnboots! Any name options?


----------



## girlnboots

We've already decided on Marin (Mare-in) Harper. It was originally Harper Jayne, but an old best friend of mine is due in July and she announced her baby name as Harper Layne shortly after we decided. As we live in a small community and our babies are so close, we decided to change it. It basically means Harpist of the Sea, or Marin could mean "wished-for child" depending on where you look. Which she definitely is. 

Our boy name is Kellen Michael, so that'll be on the back burner for a couple years.


----------



## SisterRose

I really like the name girlnboots and the meanings are lovely. x


----------



## Murmers0110

Today is the day!!!! AAAGGGHHHA! Pray for a healthy baby above all else but I sure would like to be team pink!


----------



## lulu83

Good luck murmers!!


----------



## SisterRose

Sending more girl vibes! :pink: good luck :D


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats girlnboots on team pink :)
Good luck murmers, hope you get your girl :)


----------



## Junebugs

Good luck mummers!!! 

Congrats again girl!! :)


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I'm going to have a little rant here, because i don't think my friends on facebook are going to want to see it. (Non pregnancy related).

So my daughter was refused my first choice of primary school, instead being offered a place at a school that is a good half hour walk from our house, (i don't drive). I wasn't really too bothered at first because my friend's son was also attending. But today my friend's boy has been offered a place at the school of our first choice. And now it is too late for me to appeal.
All my family and hubby's family attended this school, and i really wanted my daughter to go, but there is nothing i can do now.
So now i face a half hour trek heavily pregnant with two children, twice a day come september. And now i won't even have my friend to chat with along the way.

I sound so stupid reading that back, it must be my hormones. I'm just so disappointed that my little girl is going to be at a big scary school all by herself when her friends are all attending another. :(

Sorry guys x


----------



## goddess25

Good luck murmers.

COngrats on team pink girl.

Paytonsmommy - I get why you are disappointed..I would be too.


----------



## SisterRose

Awww Paiytons mummy, I totally understand where you're coming from and I'd feel the same way. It would have been better if the little boy who got in to your first choice of school had of been going to the school your daughter is now going to. 

I'm sorry you face a half hour walk now while pregnant, but is there maybe a bus route along the way? I can totally relate to you as I don't drive either and although my little girl isnt starting school until next year I'd be really upset about having to walk a long way to take her to school whilest heavily pregnant and also for her not going to school with anybody she knows.

Is there absolutely no way you can appeal now? 

:hugs: x


----------



## lulu83

Paiytonsmummy- I'd be upset too. Sucks having to drive that far, especially when you wanted her to be at the other school :( I'm sorry.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Thanks ladies. I'm sure it is too late for appeal forms, but i've rung the school and told them i'm bringing one in tomorrow anyway. Hopefully if i keep on at them and maybe pout a little i'll get my way. 

You guys are great :)


----------



## babyluv2012

Congrats to Girlnboots

Awaiting news on Murmers scan!! :happydance:

@ Paiytonsmum: I sure hope you can appeal and get into the school that you want :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

Can't wait to hear the news, Murmurs!

I'm sorry about all of the school hassle, Paiytonsmum. I hope that your appeal form works and that you can get your DD into the school that you had originally hoped for. I'm not sure how the system works over there, but over here if the student doesn't live close enough to walk to school, then the school provides a school bus for transportation. Do they not have school buses over there? :hugs:


----------



## Murmers0110

We are having a (drum roll please)....











Stubborn little shit that is already like its mom. It's sitting on its butt Indian style. Can't tell!


----------



## lulu83

That sucks!


----------



## goddess25

OH no, are you going to have another scan a bit later to try and find out or are you going to stay team yellow now?


----------



## Junebugs

6lilpigs said:


> Ladies who had NT scans, have you checked your paperwork to see if theres a clue of gender in your HCG and paPP A numbers? If the equivalent is under 1.0 for both it leans boy, over 1.0 leans girl and one each way 50/50 but I have noticed that a low HCG leans boy even if the PaPP is over 1.0. Just a little more fun to be had before the gender scans lol! For the record my hcg is 0.52 and my nub is very boyish!

Hey, i know this is old but i just got my results today and i am wondering... there are 2 number though... are you talking about the Kiu/L (iu/L) or the MoM?


----------



## Murmers0110

:yipee::wohoo::xmas6:Pink it is!!!!!!!!!!! We are having Ripley Elizabeth Harris. Whooooohooooo:happydance:


----------



## Murmers0110

There was no supposed to be a Santa in there lol it was supposed to be the bouncing boobs!


----------



## babyluv2012

:happydance:

Awesome news Murmurs!

I Love that name!! I was thinking about that, but DH said no, lol.


----------



## lulu83

Yay for a girl!! Congrats! I figured Santa was there bc knowing its a girl was like Christmas, lol!


----------



## goddess25

Congrats murmers. Awesome news.


----------



## Junebugs

YAY FOR A GIRL!!!! Congrats!!! :) I figured the Santa was there for it being like Christmas aswell!! LOL


----------



## girlnboots

Yay! Welcome to team pink!


----------



## jbell157

Hurray Murmers congratulations!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats :D


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats, Murmurs! I'm glad that you got to be on team :pink: like you had hoped. :happydance:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Hi Ladies!!! Sorry I've been so quiet lately... I've just been super busy. ALSO I deleted my facebook (family drama) so that's why I went missing from the facebook group. Hopefully I'll be on much more starting at the end of the week. I have SOOOOOO much to catch up on. LOTS of pages to read lol.


----------



## lady1985

Oh I'm feeling so blah today. Never feel sick or crappy but I'm having one of those days!

How is every1 feeling?


----------



## Junebugs

My morning sickness seems to have come back as of yesterday.. i have been feeling nauseous


----------



## Murmers0110

I feel great today but I was totally in a funk on Monday! Just totally blah


----------



## goddess25

Zombie - sounds awful..hope your doing ok.

My MS seems to have gone now for the most part but it was here till about 19w. 

I hate the blah days.


----------



## ptr

Mine is gone... indigestin and heartburn is probably here to stay though! bleeh!! but i rather deal with that than ms though. Only get nauseous when I haven't ate for a while.


----------



## babyluv2012

Feeling pretty good, my nausea has also gone away for the most part, unless I haven't eaten for awhile, then I gag. :sick: 

Back hurts though on and off. 

I do, however, have a lot more energy and I keep feeling the need to clean. :laundry::dishes:

We are moving into a new home (just went under contract) at the beginning of June so that might be why too.


----------



## goddess25

Ptr I am the same. Horrible indigestion. Get nausea too if not eating and drinking enough.

Wish I was feeling like cleaning baby.


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats on the scans ladies. I seem to have been quite lucky and not feeling too ill. Not sleeping very well and my asthma is worse but other than that ok. Counting down the days until I finish work though! Can't wait!!


----------



## SisterRose

Moment of paranoia here while looking around at all the pink I've already brought since my scan :haha: 

This is babys 16 week potty shot - girl! obviously can't see no boy bits there but I don't see the three white lines either. My midwife paranoid me so much yesterday by telling me she would've guessed boy based on heart rate, even though I know that's just a wives tale! 

So those of you who've had scans, looks girly right? wouldnt say could turn out to be a boy at my 20 week scan? *worry* lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=617651&d=1369132513


----------



## lady1985

Glad eveyone is feelish okay-ish. I don't think anyone is still really sick which is good news. My feeling ill yesterday turned into every time I ate I felt fine which was very wierd!:wacko: I think bub is having a growth spurt as the last 3 days my tummy seems to be getting bigger everyday!

Sisterose - I have no scan pics of bubs boy parts but let me tell you, before she told us he's a boy I saw his little turtle on the scan straight away!! There was no mistaking it. There are other ladies here that have experinced the same with a boy. The scan pics are not always acurate pics as they move so much..if doc says it's a girl i'm sure you don't need a pic of her bits to prove it! Don't worry hun, she's still a girly :winkwink::kiss:


----------



## babyluv2012

Hi ladies, I haven't seen any bump pics lately , so i thought I would start it off. I wanna see your bumps :happydance:

This is me from today 17wk + 1
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## goddess25

SOrry sister, I am useless at reading scans..Have no idea.


----------



## Murmers0110

SisterRose said:


> Moment of paranoia here while looking around at all the pink I've already brought since my scan :haha:
> 
> This is babys 16 week potty shot - girl! obviously can't see no boy bits there but I don't see the three white lines either. My midwife paranoid me so much yesterday by telling me she would've guessed boy based on heart rate, even though I know that's just a wives tale!
> 
> So those of you who've had scans, looks girly right? wouldnt say could turn out to be a boy at my 20 week scan? *worry* lol
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=617651&d=1369132513



I was doing this last night! I started looking at other pics online of both genders. I got myself freaked out!


----------



## Junebugs

Cute bump pic!!!!

Sister- i was always told that unless you see the 3 lines that you cant just assume its a girl because you see no boy parts. That being said, maybe your ultrasound tech saw the 3 lines and you just cant see them on that pic.

Anyone else have there scan this week?


----------



## babyluv2012

Thanks Junebugs!

@Sister rose, I agree with Junebugs, when I was looking at the screen, I saw the 3 lines but in the actual scan pic its really hard to see and blurry. 

That scan looks very similar to mine and I'm having a girl too :haha:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

SisterRose, I'm sure that you are having a girl looking at the potty shot. Here's mine from when i was carrying my son, and his bits are hard to miss lol.


----------



## KalonKiki

Looks girly to me, Mama Penguin.
Here are a couple of U/S pics of my boy. :cloud9:

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/0523131202_zps2edda977.jpg

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/0523131201_zps11c50fe1.jpg


----------



## lady1985

Lovely scan pics ladies. I didn't get a Potty shot pic. I don't think I've posted my last 18week scan pics hmmm.... Anyway I have a 20 week scan with my normal gyn on Monday.


----------



## broodymrs

All the old wives tales inc heartbeat point to me having a girl, but ultrasound tech said 95% sure it's a boy. I'm sure yours will be a girl xx


----------



## girlnboots

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/PART_1369087749955_zps791dd4d5.jpg not sure if I posted this here yet, but there are some beautiful lines of my little girl. I think it's a great example. I never thought I'd be so proud to show off my kid's private parts, haha

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/GosmsPhoto1369198845851_zps6fb129fa.jpg
There's my 19 week bump. Almost half way! Every day I wake up and I feel bigger and bigger. Anyone else feel like their skin is stretching at night? Thank god for cocoa butter!

Also, my rolls and stretches have turned into full-belly jiggling kicks  no more flutters and tickles here!

I've been doing a lot of work on the nursery the past few days. I'm making a tulle tutu crib skirt, and it is turning out so, so cute! I'll post a picture as soon as I get it put on the crib.


----------



## goddess25

All the old wives tales were wrong for me both times.


----------



## KalonKiki

Old wives tales and the Chinese gender predictor were wrong for me this time around as well. :haha:


----------



## lady1985

18 week scan & 19 week belly!

I think last night I started feeling Brackston Hicks, my tummy felt really tight and uncomfortable untill I moved around and layed on my side...very strange feeling!!
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5









18 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4









19 weeks.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SisterRose

Lovely scan pictures and bumps ladies! I just look really, really chubby :blush: I always said I'd lost weight before getting pregnant again! and I did but just put some back on in the months before bfp so I still just have a jelly belly :haha: d'oh!


I was curious how much you're all doing when getting heavier pregnant? I find myself running after LO making sure she's not running off or getting in to mischief, running up and down the stairs about 40 times a day getting things for her and answering the phone, carrying her around up and down stairs to the toilet about a million times a day. I have to carry a 10-15lb car seat out to cars when I wanna go out too because I dont drive and Ellie needs to be strapped in safe :-s 

Ive just nearly pulled my hair out because DD has a packet of about 80 picture cards she empties all over the floor and I've been on my hands and knees on the floor twice today picking them up and she's emptied them again. grrr! So now I've got to crawl around reaching across the floor to pick up a million toys again. I really liked being pregnant and not having to run around better :rofl: 

I'm contemplating going to the play area with her later but she needs help up to the top areas so I'd have to climb up and go in to help her climbing up obsticles and stuff. Is it a bit to hectic now I've got a growing bump? :S im just paranoid I'll pull something in my tummy/back and i know it sounds silly but i worry about accidentally breaking my waters or something :blush:

Right now I really have major respect for ladies who have two or more toddlers/little ones and are pregnant because it must be A LOT of work!


----------



## ptr

A tip... use a broom to collect all of the toys on the floor... I used to do the hands and knees thing - no more!!! I just sweep everything together into one spot and leave it bceause there's no point in putting them away as my girl will get them everywhere again :dohh: My bump gets so sore every night because of my daughter so i assume it's normal :shrug: and on top of it i have SPD pains too :nope:


----------



## Maze

Has anyone heard from Miranda lately? Not to change the subject, I just thought about her this morning and realized I hadn't heard any updates from her end regarding her headaches...


----------



## ptr

Does Miranda have her own journal? MIght have updated in there but forgot to update us in here?


----------



## goddess25

I have a pre schooler and toddler and yes its busy looking after them.


----------



## babyluv2012

Cute Bumps Everyone!!!

I was wondering the same about Miranda, I hope everything is ok.


----------



## SisterRose

I really hope everything is okay with Miranda :flower: 

Ptr - I get a sore stomach at the end of the day too, and think it's to do with all the bending down and running after DD.


----------



## ptr

Yep, SisterRose I never had pain when pregnant with my 1st as I never bent down or ran after anyone much. Plus my girl loves to climb up on me and its painful too :haha: but I just am patient and take it with a grain of salt hehe.


----------



## Junebugs

I wonder where Miranda is... your right, we havent heard from her in a while.


SisterRose- That is so funny that you are taking about this now.... i think i overworked myself this morning and pulled something in my back. My son is in a stage of flopping on the grown and not getting up. He did it this morning and i had some grocery bags in my hands.... Well i stupidly picked him up and the grocery bags and went up some stairs. Now my lower back is hurting... I keep forgetting i need to take it easy and not pick so much up!


----------



## SisterRose

Junebugs - I hear ya! That's the kind of thing I'd do as well. Us mummies trying to be wonder woman :haha: I think we need to try and tone it down a little, but it is hard. Ellie does the flopping backwards too when she doesn't want to co-operate 

Just take it easy later when he's in bed and put your feet up and relax, im sure your back will feel fine tomorrow :flower:


----------



## ptr

Yep, and I know I overwork myself with my kid picking her up or chasing her because i have swelling in my feet and i NEVER ever had that while pregnant with her! :dohh:


----------



## goddess25

Both my kids like to be picked up and cuddled.. I am trying not to pick my 4 year old up at all but he is feeling a bit left out i think but he is so heavy.


----------



## ptr

I found a sorta solution... just lay on the couch and let my daughter climb up on me, it's much more easier on me than picking her up and carrying her around LOL. funny how we are finding things that work/dont work :haha:


----------



## goddess25

I think I need to encourage my little guy to do that..as he is about 40lb so i struggle to carry him around.


----------



## Murmers0110

Today is the day of my howler and gender revel! We are so excited! Funny thing is everyone seems to be thinking its a boy now. Hah! It's gonna be priceless!


----------



## SisterRose

Have a good day Murmers!


Ive come down with a sick bug or food poisoning. Not sure which but feel awful and OH been sick all night too :(


----------



## Murmers0110

Oh no! Drink plenty of water! I hope it passes soon!


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck with your gender reveal party, Murmurs! I hope you have a good time. :D

I hope you and your OH feel better soon, Mama Penguin! Drink lots of water and get lots of rest. :hugs:


----------



## ptr

Yikes! Hope you all feel better soon, lots of 7up and chicken soup!


----------



## lady1985

Murmers hope you had a great day.

Sisterrose hope you feel better soon lovely

AFM I'm feeling proper kicks from the outside!!!! (Left of my b.button) I'm not feeling much from inside which is strange...maybe cause of the placental tho!?


----------



## Murmers0110

My shower and reveal went great! I'll post the pic on fb. I've never figured out how to on here.


----------



## SisterRose

Glad your gender reveal went well murmers, can't wait to see the picture  I bet they were surprised if they thought boy!

Lady - Congrats on feeling kicks from the outside :D 


As for me, after not being able to keep anything down for 12hours, throwing up every 20mins I managed to get to sleep at 1am and slept til 8am. Feel sooooo much better today and the sickness has gone thank heavens for that.


----------



## goddess25

Glad your feeling better sisterrose...vomiting bugs are just awful.


----------



## Junebugs

Glad your feeling better sisterrose~~!!

Great to hear everything went well murmers!


----------



## babyluv2012

@ Murmers, glad you had a fun shower 

@ Sisterrose, I'm really glad to hear your feeling better, I'm sorry you weren't feeling well

@ Lady, I am also only really feeling things from the outside and only when I lay on my tummy and place my hand on my belly. (Inch below B. Button on left too!) I can feel her kind of pushing, it is amazing!! I started crying happy tears the first couple times it happened. Just started feeling her about 3 days ago.


----------



## lady1985

See what you think!! xx

The last shot is the potty shot! :haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7









20 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 6









20 weeks 3.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 5









20 weeks 4.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5









20 weeks 5.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## jbell157

Definitely a boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Girly922

Definitely boy lady!! Lol. Congrats! 

SisterRose, glad you're feeling a bit better. Make sure you get plenty of fluids in you. 

Murmurs, glad the baby shower went well. How did people react to finding out you're having a little girl?


----------



## tx614

Boy!!! :) Congrats!


----------



## KalonKiki

Glad you're feeling better, Mama Penguin. :hugs:

Happy that your gender reveal party went well, Murmurs. Was everyone surprised at a girl? I know everyone in my family was surprised when I said I was having a boy! :D

Great pictures Mama Butterfly! Baby boy is looking good.


----------



## tx614

Anyone else having trouble picking out names!?! 

I never thought it would be so hard to decided together.


----------



## Girly922

We had no problems picking a girls name but major stress trying to agree on a boys name. I think, after months of disagreeing, we may have finally decided on a boys name. 

It really is difficult. I was beginning to hope this bub is a girl just so we didn't have to pick a boys name. Lol.


----------



## tx614

haha, we are the opposite! We had a boy's name picked out that we agreed on. Now we know we are having a little girl, but CANNOT pick a name. At least we have a while, but it seems like there won't be one we both like.


----------



## Girly922

I know that feeling. Lol. OH went out and bought a 100,001 baby names book and we sat down together and each circled names we liked. Him in black ink and me in pink ink. We then made a list of the names both of us had circled and went from there. I hadn't circled some of his favourites and he hadn't circled some of mine so we ignored those and just went through the double-circled names.


----------



## Jaymelynn

We cannot pick out a name either! This is the main reason we decided to find out the gender, so we would only have to pick one name, haha. It is so tough.


----------



## Murmers0110

As far as feeling Ripley im starting to really believe I do but it's still very subtle. My dr told me that I have an anterior placenta so it makes feeling her harder and also it doesn't happen as early. I keep waiting to feel her from the outside! 

As far as the questions about the reveal, people were both pleased and excited! We did a hairbow or mustache theme. Everyone picked one to wear that went with the gender thy thought I had. The hairbow ran out first! So most people were right!

Sisterrose- I'm so glad you got over that mess!

Lady- congrats on the boy!? I'm not sure I cant ever tell with those lol


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats Jaymelynn on your boy! I dont know if you have come on here to tell us that already but i dont think i said congrats if you did! :) (its not noted on the front page)


----------



## goddess25

Congrats on team blue


----------



## Jaymelynn

Junebug, you are right I didnt, lol. My husband is at sea for the next few months, so I did not want to find out the gender alone. The tech wrote the gender in a sealed envelope. The plan was if he could call me we would open it and find out, if not we would stay team yellow. He often goes weeks/months without cell service. He called me as I left my appointment- so we found out that we are team blue.


----------



## Junebugs

Well congrats!!! That is awesome you didnt have to wait to long to find out!


----------



## ptr

Aww cute! Congrats on team boy!


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats! Are you glad you found out?


----------



## Jaymelynn

Thanks for all the congrats! Yes, I am happy we found out. It is funny because I did not have a gut feeling on the gender this whole time, but one look at his face on the screen and I thought "oh its a boy." haha- no idea why.


----------



## angel2010

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind me dropping in. I am due October 25th and would like to chat with some that are close to me. The thread is really long, so I am not going to try to catch up.:haha: I will just start from here to get to know all the regulars!


----------



## Murmers0110

Welcome angel! In due on the 21st. Do you know what your re having yet?


----------



## angel2010

:hi: The genetic test I had said girl, but my ob isn't going with it until I have a scan. I won't have that until June 12th. I am hoping it is a girl, but will glady take either of course!


----------



## broodymrs

Girly922 said:


> I know that feeling. Lol. OH went out and bought a 100,001 baby names book and we sat down together and each circled names we liked. Him in black ink and me in pink ink. We then made a list of the names both of us had circled and went from there. I hadn't circled some of his favourites and he hadn't circled some of mine so we ignored those and just went through the double-circled names.

That's such a good idea. We've been through several books but by the time we get to the end we forget what we liked from the beginning! A list is definately required!


----------



## broodymrs

Does anyone know when you start to 'count the kicks'? Dylan still has really active phases and then quiet ones but I am feeling kicks most days so I was just wondering when we should start keeping track of this. I think we're all prob a bit early still but if anyone knows it would be useful, thanks.


----------



## Maze

broodymrs said:


> Does anyone know when you start to 'count the kicks'? Dylan still has really active phases and then quiet ones but I am feeling kicks most days so I was just wondering when we should start keeping track of this. I think we're all prob a bit early still but if anyone knows it would be useful, thanks.

My doctor said you shouldn't worry about feeling baby consistently until 24 weeks. I am not sure if she meant that is when you start kick counting.. or if that is when you should start feeling baby a few times each day. If memory serves, I think around 28 weeks you should be able to count 10 movements in 2 hours. 

Congrats on team blue!

Welcome Angel!

I am so ticked off right now, my sister-in-law has a totally dysfunctional marriage with a guy she met while living in Australia and then later moved to India to live with his family, (that is where he is from... they knew each other for a few months and we found out about them getting married when she changed her facebook status.) She has to come back here whenever her visa runs out and stays with her parents... but her husband has these psycho panic attacks every so often and calls our house in the middle of the night looking for her, despite that she is not staying here. This time it was 2:30AM and it woke the whole house up, it took an hour and a half to get our toddler back to sleep and I am still unable to fall back to sleep. 

I am SO ANGRY. I am sick of this, I feel like it is completely unfair that her ridiculous drama has to have any impact at all on my family's well being and sleep. I just want to punch him in the face. I've already told him to lose our phone number and never call us, but it seems not to matter when he is desperate to speak to her.:nope:


----------



## Junebugs

Welcome Angel! I am due Oct. 26th!

Maze- That would make me soooo mad aswell, is there any way you can call Bell or something and get his number blocked?


----------



## goddess25

I would totally get his number blocked Maze.

I am not feeling kicks consistently yet at all.


----------



## girlnboots

Restraining order sounds very necessary here. It'll only get worse when she returns.

I don't feel any consistency either. She is getting much stronger and I feel her much more often, but she also tends to hide so I can't feel her at all half the time. 

My OH still has only felt her once and its starting to make me kind of sad. Even when he's touching my belly, I can feel her, but he can't.


----------



## broodymrs

What a nightmare maze, hope you can get his number blocked.


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope you can get his number blocked, Maze. I'm sorry that you have to deal with such rudeness. :hugs:

I haven't been feeling consistent kicks throughout the day either, but I do feel Liam move every day. OH still can't feel the kicks from the outside yet, but I've heard it's normal not to be able to feel them from the outside until about 24 weeks.

To those having trouble with names: do you have any ideas as to what you would like your baby name to mean? If you and your OH can agree on a meaning idea, that might make finding a name you like more easy. :)

I love garage sales! This weekend OH and I found one nearby that had a ton of baby boy clothes. The couple had two little boys and they were moving to Texas, so they were so eager to get rid of their stuff that they just handed us a big box and told us to fill it up with as many clothes/blankets/ect as we could and he'd give it to us for $6. It was such a steal.


----------



## Girly922

Maze, that sounds awful. Would it be possible to get the number blocked but still be able to speak to your SIL when necessary? 

My midwife said not to worry about counting kicks until 3rd tri as we're not feeling every single kick right now. Saying that, I'm feeling baby every day but not the same time every day.


----------



## Maze

Thanks everyone, unfortunately just to block his number it would cost us extra $ a month for the service. I may just have to unplug my phone at night if it continues to be a problem. I sent him a pretty nasty message on facebook though, so hopefully he gets the point.


----------



## lady1985

Jaymelynn said:


> Thanks for all the congrats! Yes, I am happy we found out. It is funny because I did not have a gut feeling on the gender this whole time, but one look at his face on the screen and I thought "oh its a boy." haha- no idea why.

We were the same!! With the 3D he skip looks like a boy!


----------



## angel2010

Maze, I am sorry you had to deal with that and I am sorry you can't block him. Hopefully after your message he got the hint!

I feel kicks and rolls every day and kicks several times. I haven't felt it from the outside. Each time I put my hand down there when the baby is moving, he/she stops.

As for names, we are undecided on a boys name, but I like Lucas Alexander. For a girl we have chose Kinsley Monroe.


----------



## Lostunicorn

Hello Ladies, 
Congratulations on all the 20 week scans, can't believe we are halfway there already!!!!
Maze could you update me on the front page to team pink although we are having a private scan just to double check :)
So excited, was kinda thinking it maybe a boy but was really hoping my instinct was right as I've always hated not having a sister so really excited for my daughter and marshmallow now. 
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:xxx:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats on the girl lost!


----------



## girlnboots

Excuse me while I bitch and moan.

Last night was horrible. I can't sleep anymore. My back and ribs are constantly killing me. My acid reflux burns from my throat to my freakin' eyeballs. I ended up throwing up at 4:30 this morning. I was tossing and turning for 8 hours. I can't just roll anymore. I have to flail and torque my whole body around. It's been like this for a few weeks now, but last night was the worst. I was in bed for almost 12 hours and I am lucky if I can consider 2 or 3 of that sleep.

Marin better be a freakin' angel, or I'm sending her back!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats on the girl Lost!

Girlnboots, I am sorry you had such a bad night. I have started sleeping badly myself. I hate that you had to post this, but I am kind of glad you did because I too have been having trouble rolling over and thought that I was being ridiculous being only halfway gone. I am glad I am not the only one! I am sorry though. Hopefully tonight is better!


----------



## Jaymelynn

I have been feeling "flutters" for about 3-4 weeks. The past week or two I started feeling harder kicks, but I still go days without feeling anything. Things have been quiet and I have been really worried. Then a few minutes ago I felt three hard kicks and when I looked I actually saw a kick from the outside. This is my first- so I am shocked and excited to see that!


----------



## Maze

girlnboots said:


> Excuse me while I bitch and moan.
> 
> Last night was horrible. I can't sleep anymore. My back and ribs are constantly killing me. My acid reflux burns from my throat to my freakin' eyeballs. I ended up throwing up at 4:30 this morning. I was tossing and turning for 8 hours. I can't just roll anymore. I have to flail and torque my whole body around. It's been like this for a few weeks now, but last night was the worst. I was in bed for almost 12 hours and I am lucky if I can consider 2 or 3 of that sleep.
> 
> Marin better be a freakin' angel, or I'm sending her back!

You need to get yourself a u-shaped body pillow, they are the most amazing things and you can sleep so well with them, by placing one of the sides between your knees it lifts soooo much pressure off your joints and hips. 

https://bestmaternitypillow.com/mat...co-back-n-belly-contoured-body-pillow-review/ <- this is the one I own.


----------



## goddess25

I am not sleeping well either. My alarm goes off at 5.50am evety day but awake from about 4.30 most days. I have a body pillow might drag it out for a try.


----------



## girlnboots

I have a body pillow on one side and I use my slender OH on the other, haha. I took a zantac and threw it up 10 minutes later, but I finally slept after I got sick for a few hours til my dog started barking like crazy. I'm feeling better after I ate lunch and took a power nap. But last night was just awful.


----------



## Maze

See, one-sided pillows don't do it for me. There is something about the contour of the u-shaped pillow that really makes the difference in my case, plus you can switch which side you're laying on without having to adjust anything.

That may be just me though, but I remember in that J-lo movie 'the backup plan' they feature her character's complete dependency on her u-pillow and I just sat there and nodded my head the entire time.


----------



## goddess25

Really looking forward to digging my pillow out and using it tonight...

I remember that scene in the J-Lo movie LOL..I was much the same.


----------



## lady1985

I'm feeling kicks everytime I lay down either after lunch or in the evening, maybe 4 or 5 then nothing. I saw some kicks from the outside day before yesterday which was fun!

Dh doesn't have the patience to sit a feel for bub...oh well his loss LOL


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I've had to start using pillows in bed too now, and my heartburn is slowly starting to edge its way in at night.
I'm feeling really good kicks over last few days. Was quite surprised because it seems so early. Its almost the same time every night, even hubby has been able to feel.
I have my scan a week on Monday, and i'm still in two minds whether to find out the sex. I think i'm the last to have my scan of the group lol.


----------



## Junebugs

I dont have my scan until Tuesday so your not the last hun ;) ... lol Do you have a feeling of what your having?

I have been feeling bubs from the outside for a week or 2 now. DH felt it the other night.


----------



## angel2010

I don't have my scan until June 12th:(


----------



## goddess25

I am feeling more and more movement each day but its not that consistent just yet. DH has felt it once.


----------



## lady1985

Whooooooa! I'm feeling bub doing summer-saults! About 6 times in a row! Well that's a first!:haha:

How is everyone doing with weight gain? I know this is a subject we all must be thinking about at some point or another! I'm trying to be good staying away from biscuits, cake or chocolate as I know it's bad for bub (OK I do "treat" myself once a week!) So far I have put on 11ibs! My butt, thighs and belly have grown a bit but no where else so far!:blush::blush: I can't help worry about gaining too much weight :dohh:


----------



## Murmers0110

Lady I am still negative! I love it! My dr till doesnt mind because the baby is growing like we should. I have gotten my appetite back so I am gaining now but over all I'm still negative. It won't be long!

As for the sleeping I started putting a pillow between my legs like the week after I found out I was pregnant! I have been sleeping bad since but the pillow help a lot!! Now I toss and turn a lot. I bought a body pillow this week and I have slept with it 2 nights now. Unlike ur but in waiting on it to Amish down some. I bought the boppy brand pregnancy pillow a couple of months ago and hated it! I returned it the next day and but cost $60!


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: thanks to everyone who wished me better ill go back and catch up the last few pages later but im on phone at the mo and battery is looking grim! 

from this page- junebugs, you still holding out for team yellow? :D 

i have my official 20week anomaly scan next friday 7th june so if i hadnt have paid for a private scan i wouldnt know the gender yet either. 

as for weight gain i was on the heavier side anyway when i got my bfp i was 14stone and 5'7. id gained about 4lb but lost it all this week after the sick bug so am at 0lb gain right now. itll probably be put back on quickly!


----------



## angel2010

I hadn't gained anything as of my 16 week visit. I am already 20lbs overweight so my dr hasn't even mentioned it. It was the same with my son though. I still ended up gaining 20lbs by the end.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry you didn't sleep well last night, girlnboots. I probably need to get a pregnancy pillow soon as I can't sleep on one side for too long or my hip starts to hurt. It makes falling asleep difficult, but I don't think I've had too much trouble staying asleep yet.
I haven't been able to feel him move from the outside yet (of course OH hasn't either) but I do feel him move from the inside a lot. He kicks a lot if there is a loud noise going on. We went to see the new Star Trek movie in 3D last week and he kicked really hard during the exciting parts.
I lost 10 lbs in the first three months of pregnancy and still haven't gained it back at all, despite my attempts to get more calories in to help gain weight. My OBGYN doesn't seem concerned right now though and I'm just relieved that I haven't lost any more weight.


----------



## Murmers0110

So I just felt Ripley kick! It was a totally different movement than before. It was like a pop. So I raised my shirt and I saw it from the outside as well. I got to feel it with my hand too!:happydance:


----------



## angel2010

Murmers0110 said:


> So I just felt Ripley kick! It was a totally different movement than before. It was like a pop. So I raised my shirt and I saw it from the outside as well. I got to feel it with my hand too!:happydance:

Can't wait for this!!


----------



## ptr

when i was pregnant with my first, i never counted kicks, i just kept track of feeling movements every other hour and if no movements for longer than 2 hours i would start worrying and i never went more than 2 hours without feeling a poke, push, kick or a roll over. as for this baby right now, i feel the movements every day but throughout the day it's not consistent but it seems like i feel my baby every 4-5 hours and that's fine with me at this stage in pregnancy right now. 

also for those who have a hard time sleeping, i have found that taking 1/2 tab of unisom helps a tenfold!!!! when i don't take it, i wake up more frequently at night and have a harder time falling asleep... with the unisom i sleep like a baby! totally recommend it. 

and girlnboots, with the zantac, maybe you need to take it earlier in the day, i.e. before dinner time so it has time to kick in. it doesn't work as well if you take it when you start having heartburn or reflux.


----------



## girlnboots

Big week for baby movements for all of us! That's the great thing about groups like this. We can celebrate big milestones together. Ignore me, I'm sentimental today.  it's amazing what sleep and a good day at work can do!

I can finally watch Marin kicking me when I look at my belly. Of course, as soon as her daddy comes around, she stops. Poor guy.

As for weight, I've gained about 7 pounds. I should probably cool it on the junk food, honestly. I'm not the healthiest eater in the world.

What's the next biggest milestone for us? We've mostly had gender scans, most of us feel movement, but what's next?


----------



## goddess25

Weight wise I am currently sitting at 10lb weight loss, with no sign of it going back on again. This happened with both other pregnancies and at the end of both I was about 1-2lb heavier than I was at the beginning.

Hoping it happens again and in terms of baby weight...DS was 8lb10oz and DD was 7lb10oz so not small babies.


----------



## lady1985

Murmers0110 said:


> So I just felt Ripley kick! It was a totally different movement than before. It was like a pop. So I raised my shirt and I saw it from the outside as well. I got to feel it with my hand too!:happydance:

Yey! Glad you are feeling kicks now too! It's amazing isn't it!

Looks like I'm the only one with weight gain....hmmmm LOL

Oh another thing!! As of last night I started leaking from my right bb! Now tonight from both! Is this a good sign? I'm not sure but I'm feeling proud of my bbs right now!


----------



## ptr

leaking is good - it means your boobs got the memo to make milk!! :haha: 

i think the next milestone is the v-day which happens when you are 24 weeks.. basically, if you were to deliver at 24 weeks, your baby has a chance in surviving on the out and drs will make attempts to sustain life... any earlier, they would not try.


----------



## Cheryl84

Hi ladies I am due October 10th. Can I join you? X


----------



## Murmers0110

Of course Cheryl! Do you know what you are having?


----------



## Junebugs

Welcome!!! :wave:

SisterRose- I am going to TRY VERY HARD to stay team yellow.. i have a bad habit of really looking hard at the screen thou so Im nervous i might see something....

As for me i have gained about 3-4 lbs which is amazing considering with my son i had gained 17lbs by now.... :wacko: I dont know how i gained so much with him but i lost it really fast after having him. He wasnt even that big of a baby (7lbs 15oz)


----------



## angel2010

Yeah, I think the next milestone would be vday. My baby usually gets after just after I lie down in bed, I will have to take a watch and see if I can see anything tonight!


----------



## Hotbump

I have gained 6lbs so far


----------



## ptr

Junebugs - hopefully your tech is as good as mine was... i stared HARD and never saw the 3 lines NOR a weenus and scrotum :haha:


----------



## Jaymelynn

I have gained 9 pounds so far and it appears to all be my belly. haha.


----------



## Girly922

Junebugs - I can completely relate. We're staying team yellow and I've got my scan next week. I'm so worried that I'll see something and know. Everyone I know that has had little boys recently has said you couldn't miss it on the screen. Going to be having words with my bump before we go in asking baby to keep his/her legs tightly shut! Lol. 

Weight wise, I haven't weighed myself in about a week but last time I did I'm at a 4lb gain. Trying not to eat for two!! Lol.


----------



## goddess25

When i had my scan i asked the sonographer to tell me when she was going to specifically scan downstairs so I could close my eyes....you may inadvertently see a little penis at other times but I was trying not to look too closely. She told me when she was scanning the bladder etc and I closed my eyes. She told me when I could open them again.


----------



## KalonKiki

Shutting your eyes during the potty shot if you don't want to know is a good idea. As soon as she moved down there it was obvious I was having a boy, even if I hadn't already looked at tons of ultrasound pictures from both genders. We did inadvertently see his penis after the potty shot when he was kicking his legs though, so you never know when you might accidentally find out the gender anyway, haha.

Welcome Cheryl! :wave: :flower:


----------



## Cheryl84

Hi! I had my scan last Friday and baby was in a very awkward position. No clear pics unfortunately. At first glance she said it looks like a baby girl but would come back to that, she did all the measurements and checks then went to confirm the gender but baby had crossed legs and shifted to another really awkward position. She said that there were no obvious boy bits and she thinks she saw 3 lines. I am pretty confident it's a baby girl but sticking with yellow and neutral to be on the safe side! I will be delighted either way! Xx


----------



## Cheryl84

Oh and weight gain, I have gained 12lb in total in 21 weeks. I was quite a dedicated weight watchers member before so eased up on that and piled on weight very quickly. It's slowed a lot now thank fully and was mainly in first trimester.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I have a feeling i'm having a girl junebugs, which would be fab! (Girly clothes are too sweet). But i've never been right before so will probably be a boy, which would be great because we only have boy names chosen out. :)

I've just not weighed myself since 12 weeks, and i'd only put on half a lb from 6 weeks. My midwife doesn't like weighing she said. It doesn't give her any indication of how the baby is growing apparently. So she said not to worry over little weight gain, so i've just stopped weighing myself lol.

Love hearing about all the baby movements. :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Cheryl84 said:


> Oh and weight gain, I have gained 12lb in total in 21 weeks. I was quite a dedicated weight watchers member before so eased up on that and piled on weight very quickly. It's slowed a lot now thank fully and was mainly in first trimester.

I actually work for weight watcher as my second job!


----------



## Cheryl84

Wow murmers that's excellent. Are you a leader? I saw mine in the supermarket the other day and she said I'm not to worry about a bit of gain, I'm not huge and feel healthy and she said that's most important. I'm not weighed at the midwife so they can't be worried either!
I'd love to be a leader it must be so rewarding seeing people getting healthier and slimmer each week.


----------



## Murmers0110

Cheryl84 said:


> Wow murmers that's excellent. Are you a leader? I saw mine in the supermarket the other day and she said I'm not to worry about a bit of gain, I'm not huge and feel healthy and she said that's most important. I'm not weighed at the midwife so they can't be worried either!
> I'd love to be a leader it must be so rewarding seeing people getting healthier and slimmer each week.


I am a receptionist and I do the open center hours.


----------



## goddess25

I am going to start ww once this baby is born. I need to lose about 50lbs to be much healthier than I am now. I have done ww before and it was wonderful I lost about 40lb then 2 babies later and on my 3rd I have put it all on again. This will be my last baby. I need to get in shape so I can keep up with 3 young children.


----------



## KalonKiki

I would like to have three children, but DF is leaning more toward two. I think finances will have more to do with his decision than anything though, which is understandable. If we can afford to have three, then I'm sure he won't have a problem with it. I just hope I look as good as my mom did after three kids! She still looks good after five, but she seems to think that she's fat for some reason. She's lost a lot of baby weight in the last two years though.


----------



## SisterRose

I can't wait to get back to the gym and exercising after this baby is here. I plan to start 30 day shred as early as late novemeber/december depending on how things go, and if I end up having a c-section or not. I'm hoping for another natural birth though.

I lost 90lb after having Ellie and went down at my lowest to around 125lbs(i'm 5'7) was in the best shape I've EVER been in, but also went a little too far and made myself ill from doing too much exercise and eating too little. My periods stopped for like 11 months. I started eating more because I wanted to TTC this year, so on my jorney to regain my monthly and eat more I got a bit too happy and put like 3 stone back on ;) ooops. Oh well! at least I am pregnant!!! 

I'm now 198lbs but hope to be like 130-140lb once I'm done. Not as slim as before as I looked anorexic and also dont wanna risk stopping my periods again :-s


----------



## Murmers0110

KalonKiki said:


> I would like to have three children, but DF is leaning more toward two. I think finances will have more to do with his decision than anything though, which is understandable. If we can afford to have three, then I'm sure he won't have a problem with it. I just hope I look as good as my mom did after three kids! She still looks good after five, but she seems to think that she's fat for some reason. She's lost a lot of baby weight in the last two years though.





Me too! This is exactly how I feel. I totally want 3 but money is gonna play a big role I that because I won't work Untill every hold is in school and even then I want to have a salon at home and only work around their schedules. I want 3 kids 3 years apart.


----------



## Murmers0110

For a 5'7 female the healthy bmi range is 128-160. 140 is great! That's what I was before I got pregnant and lost weight. I'm slowly gaining back towards that though.


----------



## SisterRose

Just wondering how often you feel movement during the day? Some days are quieter than others and today I hadn't felt a lot of movement (perhaps 5 little kicks/bumps) before tea time as I've been out all day and running after my daughter. 
Tonight after tea, I've sat down and the baby has been going crazy in there! I've seriously felt at least 15 kicks in the last 15-20 minutes and two really big ones, biggest so far :D

I love feeling baby move, but then I worry it isn't normal to feel such regular movement at 19 weeks. Like every day at least 10-15 times a day. I would go as far as to say on some days I've felt the baby move around, nudge, kick and shift position just general baby movement about 30 times in a day.


----------



## Junebugs

Girly922 said:


> Junebugs - I can completely relate. We're staying team yellow and I've got my scan next week. I'm so worried that I'll see something and know. Everyone I know that has had little boys recently has said you couldn't miss it on the screen. Going to be having words with my bump before we go in asking baby to keep his/her legs tightly shut! Lol.

When i went to Masons ultrasound there was no second guessing, he was a he and you would see it forsure. Im sure everything will be fine, i just hope there is no slip ups.

As for feeling the baby move..... some days it alot (like today) and others it almost nothing (like yesterday).. it was like that with my son so i am not to concerned.


----------



## goddess25

Sister Rose - I have plans on doing the 30 day shred starting around the same time.


----------



## angel2010

KalonKiki said:


> I would like to have three children, but DF is leaning more toward two. I think finances will have more to do with his decision than anything though, which is understandable. If we can afford to have three, then I'm sure he won't have a problem with it. I just hope I look as good as my mom did after three kids! She still looks good after five, but she seems to think that she's fat for some reason. She's lost a lot of baby weight in the last two years though.

We are the exact same as far as deciding on a third child.



SisterRose said:


> Just wondering how often you feel movement during the day? Some days are quieter than others and today I hadn't felt a lot of movement (perhaps 5 little kicks/bumps) before tea time as I've been out all day and running after my daughter.
> Tonight after tea, I've sat down and the baby has been going crazy in there! I've seriously felt at least 15 kicks in the last 15-20 minutes and two really big ones, biggest so far :D
> 
> I love feeling baby move, but then I worry it isn't normal to feel such regular movement at 19 weeks. Like every day at least 10-15 times a day. I would go as far as to say on some days I've felt the baby move around, nudge, kick and shift position just general baby movement about 30 times in a day.

The days I am doing a lot of walking and moving I don't feel baby as much. I would say on average I feel him/her about 5-7 different times a day. Sometimes it is just one movement like a roll, others he/she will move for about 20 seconds.


----------



## Girly922

I'm feeling a lot of movements and kicks now. Every day and a lot throughout the day. This is one wriggly little monster! Lol. I now don't have to lay still to feel baby either. I'm feeling movements while I'm at work, while I'm driving. Just not while I'm walking at the moment. 

As for weight, I used to do weight watchers and got down to 140lbs and I'm 5'6 so not too bad. However, over this past Christmas I gained quite a bit and went up to 157lbs. I'm quite pleased I haven't put too much on so far. Once this baby gets here I'd like to get back down to about 130lbs, hoping breast feeding can help me get there!! Lol.


----------



## SisterRose

goddess25 said:


> Sister Rose - I have plans on doing the 30 day shred starting around the same time.

We'll have to team up and tell each other how we're doing :D


----------



## broodymrs

Feeling lots of movements too and DH has felt quite a few kicks too now which is nice.

I've put a lot of weight on! Gone from 9st 7lb to 11st 1lb, eek! I've not got any fat though, it's all on bump so hoping it comes off quick after baby is born.

I really need to start doing my pelvic floor exercises, was desperate for the loo the other night and sneezed, and just had no control over my bladder! Very embarrassing, luckily got to the loo before it was too bad but really panicked me, awful to just have no control like that. Has anyone else had anything like this?!


----------



## ptr

before i got pregnant with my daughter, i was 165 lbs (5'8) and was 198.9 lbs when I delivered my daughter... and i lost all of the weight plus more, i was at 137 lbs when i got pregnant with this one... and i gained all of the weight back so i am around 175 lbs now :nope: :haha: i blame all of the junk and the snacking! but i'm not worried... if i can do it last time, I can do it this next time. :thumbup:

and broodymars, yep, i pee myself all the time when i sneeze or vomit. the only solution i had was really being conscious of when the last time i peed was and i make an attempt to pee as often as i can i.e. pee before leaving the restaurant even if i don't feel like peeing. it helps when i cross my legs to sneeze, seems to help hold it more :haha:


----------



## goddess25

SisterRose said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> Sister Rose - I have plans on doing the 30 day shred starting around the same time.
> 
> We'll have to team up and tell each other how we're doing :DClick to expand...

Indeed..sounds like a support group.


----------



## goddess25

broodymars and ptr i do this too.

2 pregnancies and 2 births have left me with a prolapsed bladder, I saw a surgeon about it and he said that the only way to fix it is from lots of kegels but mainly surgery. He did say don't bother having the surgery until you are finished babies.


----------



## ptr

that sucks, goddess! yeah i agree, def don't bother to get it fixed until you're done having babies. another bnb buddy i have on here also has prolapse and isn't able to get it fixed until after she has her 3rd (and last).. :nope: the things we go through to have kids, huh!?


----------



## broodymrs

Thank god it's not just me!


----------



## Junebugs

Oh i do too ALL THE TIME...... not fun but same as goddess, i went and saw a Dr. and they said there is no point in having surgery until i am done having babies.


----------



## tx614

As far as movements go, I am having some days where I feel her a lot and some days hardly at all still. I still only feel her when I am sitting or still. When is it normal to feel them more and is it a concern when you don't feel them move in a day?

Weight loss...I am in!! I was overweight when I got pregnant :( I was 185 and I am 5'5. I am now 194. 185 is by FAR my heaviest. I was 148 three years ago and that was my biggest, then I worked out and went crazy with food (probably not healthy) and got down to 125 which was my lowest.....THEN I got married, lol and the pounds have slowly but steadily come on. I don't feel healthy though and I want to have the healthy feeling again from when I was about 135 pounds. I am in for a 30 shred! Anyone have one in mind?


----------



## tx614

Also, I am feeling movement really low still, where is everyone feeling their movement? I know the baby is higher, but I only feel her low.


----------



## Jaymelynn

tx614 said:


> As far as movements go, I am having some days where I feel her a lot and some days hardly at all still. I still only feel her when I am sitting or still. When is it normal to feel them more and is it a concern when you don't feel them move in a day?
> 
> Weight loss...I am in!! I was overweight when I got pregnant :( I was 185 and I am 5'5. I am now 194. 185 is by FAR my heaviest. I was 148 three years ago and that was my biggest, then I worked out and went crazy with food (probably not healthy) and got down to 125 which was my lowest.....THEN I got married, lol and the pounds have slowly but steadily come on. I don't feel healthy though and I want to have the healthy feeling again from when I was about 135 pounds. I am in for a 30 shred! Anyone have one in mind?

I am the same way with the movements. I can go 1-2 days with no (or very little) movement and then have days where I feel him moving for a long period of time. My doctor said the movements should become more consistent around 25 weeks and not to even start counting kicks until the 3rd trimester. So I think we are okay going a day or more without feeling movements. Even though my doctor was very reassuring, I still worry about it- lol.


----------



## Girly922

tx614 said:


> Also, I am feeling movement really low still, where is everyone feeling their movement? I know the baby is higher, but I only feel her low.

I'm feeling movements pretty low, about a couple inches below my belly button I'd say. Baby does have a habit of kicking something, I haven't quite figured out what yet. It doesn't feel like my bladder, but it's really uncomfortable when it happens.


----------



## SisterRose

i still feel most kicks just above my pelvic area but sometimes she kicks near my belly button x


----------



## goddess25

Mainly lower movement for me too. Occasionally at belly button.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

my kicks/movements are very low.
I've also peed myself twice during this pregnancy. Doctor said it's probably my previous tears, and could opt for surgery after this baby, if i'm sure it's going to be the last. But i think i'll pass on that.


----------



## Murmers0110

My movements are very low still


----------



## Murmers0110

So earlier this week I got an email update from what to expect when you're expecting about leg cramp. I didn't think anything of it because I havnt had any. Well I be damned if they didn't start last night while sleeping. Holly shit they hurt! Have you had this yet???


----------



## girlnboots

My kicks are all right at belly button level on either side. OH finally felt her for a while last night! I made him rub my tummy since I was having a lot of stretchy ows. She was kicking a ton and I guess she was pushing at his hand pretty hard at one point. 

I haven't had leg cramps yet, but I feel like I've pulled a ligament or something on my right side that feels like a charlie horse sometimes. However, I HATE sneezing. Everytime I sneeze, I either dribble a little bit or I burst a blood vessel in my nose and spray blood.

After more shitty work incidents, I've decided to find a new job now and hope and pray they'll keep me on after maternity leave or at least keep me part-time.

As a whole, I'm feeling much better. I'm not feeling so sick, and my emotions are much more stable.


----------



## lady1985

I'm feeling either kicks in the bladder or kicks from the outside next to my b.button level....love it!!!!


----------



## broodymrs

Good luck girlinboots for the job hunt.

I feel kicks everywhere but mainly low down.


----------



## Dannib247

Hi all could I be added to this? We are due 22nd with our first and it's a girl :) x thanks x


----------



## tx614

:hi: Welcome Dannib, glad to have you!


----------



## Murmers0110

Welcome ! I'm due the 21 and in also having a girl!


----------



## goddess25

Murmers I have been having leg cramps for about a week, they wake me up from sleeping and yes they are very painful. For me i find they last for around 30m, I just have to keep walking around my bedroom or dancing around trying to stretch and massage.


----------



## goddess25

Dannib247 said:


> Hi all could I be added to this? We are due 22nd with our first and it's a girl :) x thanks x

Congratulations and Welcome.


----------



## Maze

Murmers0110 said:


> So earlier this week I got an email update from what to expect when you're expecting about leg cramp. I didn't think anything of it because I havnt had any. Well I be damned if they didn't start last night while sleeping. Holly shit they hurt! Have you had this yet???


I had them with both my previous pregnancies. The best thing to do is jump up from bed and put weight on the leg. I know it sounds like the last thing you'd want to do when your leg is hurting, but the cramp actually originates in the flat of your foot, so when you flatten the foot out the cramp is forced to subside. At least, that is how it has always been with me.


----------



## KalonKiki

Dannib247 said:


> Hi all could I be added to this? We are due 22nd with our first and it's a girl :) x thanks x

Congrats and welcome! :wave: :flower:


----------



## broodymrs

Welcome danni.

I've always suffered with leg cramps. Bananas are supposed to help as they are high in potassium. Something like that anyway!


----------



## ptr

I lived day in and out with leg cramps and I learned the fastest way to get rid of it or to stop it from getting worse is simply pointing your feet toward your head and keep it there for a bit and the cramps will go away completely. Try it! No need for bananas :haha:


----------



## Murmers0110

ptr said:


> I lived day in and out with leg cramps and I learned the fastest way to get rid of it or to stop it from getting worse is simply pointing your feet toward your head and keep it there for a bit and the cramps will go away completely. Try it! No need for bananas :haha:

I've noticed that that is how mine actually start. I will stretch in my sleep that way and it brings them on!


----------



## Murmers0110

goddess25 said:


> Murmers I have been having leg cramps for about a week, they wake me up from sleeping and yes they are very painful. For me i find they last for around 30m, I just have to keep walking around my bedroom or dancing around trying to stretch and massage.

30 min sounds horrible! Mine last less than a min at a time.


----------



## ptr

Mine start from stretching too! 100%!!! That's why I point my toes toward my head and it stops it instantly. When I stretch, my feet is pointed downwards away from my body and that triggers the cramps.


----------



## angel2010

I got cramps with Carter, but have only gotten a foot cramp so far with this one. I will have to remember these tips for when I eventually get one. 

Ten more days until I find out if what we are having is in fact a girl! I am so excited!!


----------



## goddess25

Murmers0110 said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> Murmers I have been having leg cramps for about a week, they wake me up from sleeping and yes they are very painful. For me i find they last for around 30m, I just have to keep walking around my bedroom or dancing around trying to stretch and massage.
> 
> 30 min sounds horrible! Mine last less than a min at a time.Click to expand...

Yes its horrible. I immediately jump out of bed to put weight on, I try flexing my foot like ptr says but for some reason it doesn't work and gradully its my entire foot that is doing an odd thing with my toes and my entire calf muscle is on fire. Nothing works..although I have not had any for about 4 nights.


----------



## Murmers0110

ptr said:


> Mine start from stretching too! 100%!!! That's why I point my toes toward my head and it stops it instantly. When I stretch, my feet is pointed downwards away from my body and that triggers the cramps.

So it turns out mine start from stretching outwards not upwards. So when it started last night i pointed it up. It seemed to work. It only happened that one time though!


I'm halfway baked!!!!! Wooohoooo


----------



## KalonKiki

Can't wait to find out, angel2010! :thumbup:

Happy half-way point, Murmurs! :happydance:

I haven't had any cramps, but round ligament and growing pains have been pretty awful.

I felt Liam move from the outside this morning while I was laying in bed. I just barely felt it, but still, it happened! :cloud9:


----------



## goddess25

Yay for outside movement thats always fun. Another step to mark off.


----------



## Junebugs

Yay Angel! Not much longer to go! 

Happy 20 weeks Murmers!!! :)

Mama Otter that is always great when you feel LO from the outside for the first time. I think it was around 19-20 weeks when i was pregnant the first time when i could feel him from the outside. I was surprised how early i could feel from the outside this time.


----------



## ptr

I'm glad it seems to help you, Murmurs!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Baby is very giddy tonight!! :haha: The little guy won't sit still! Big kicks and can really see him from the outside now! :cloud9:


----------



## PreggyEggy

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi! I haven't been around here in ages.

I had my 20 week scan last week, and I'm having a boy! :)

Anyone else on their second (or more) and finding it flying by? It seemed to drag on and on with my DD but this time it's like blink and you'll miss it!


----------



## Junebugs

Hey Preggy!!!! Congrats on your little boy!!!!!! I am on my 2nd and i seriously can not believe how fast this pregnancy is going by!

*PaiytonsMummy*- I hope everything went well with your scan today!!! :)


----------



## tx614

KalonKiki said:


> Can't wait to find out, angel2010! :thumbup:
> 
> Happy half-way point, Murmurs! :happydance:
> 
> I haven't had any cramps, but round ligament and growing pains have been pretty awful.
> 
> I felt Liam move from the outside this morning while I was laying in bed. I just barely felt it, but still, it happened! :cloud9:

YAY! Congrats mama otter! I swear I could feel her from the outside this morning, but then I asked DH to put his hand on and alas he felt nothing. Soon I hope I will feel them for real so DH can feel her too.


----------



## ptr

Yep this 2nd pregnancy is flying by for me too! Congrats on your boy!


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats on your boy preggy! It is going fast for me but not fast enough! I'm on my first tho.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your boy, Preggy! He'll certainly be a change from your DD, but boys are lots of fun. You'll have the best of both worlds. :D

Thanks for the congrats everyone! DF is so excited that he can finally feel it when Liam kicks now.


----------



## goddess25

Congrats preggy.. this is my 3rd and it is going really fast.

Thanks.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Thanks everyone :happydance: I am super excited to be having a boy!

Kalonkiki, being able to feel kicks must be really cool for your DH! I bet he's thrilled.


----------



## goddess25

I am super worried. Both kids have german measles right now. Just hoping I don't get it as its super dangerous for the baby. I am immune according to a blood test so hopefully thats true.


----------



## ptr

oh no, goddess - if you're immune then hopefully the baby is immune since it's sharing your blood and natural antibodies?


----------



## Junebugs

Oh no!!! That is scary!!! If you are immune thou you should be ok.....


----------



## goddess25

I hope so.

Thanks girls.


----------



## angel2010

Oh, that is scary goddess, but I think the other girls are right.:hugs:


----------



## babyluv2012

Hi everyone,

Is it just me or are you all more "aware" of your beating heart? I can feel it beating in my chest. My BPM is normal as well as blood pressure. I can even feel my pulse in my lower abdomen.

It just kinda freaks me out and wondering if anyone else can feel theirs?


----------



## angel2010

I am certainly more aware and when I try to look at me belly to see movement, I see my belly pulsing with my heartbeat. A bit distracting!


----------



## babyluv2012

angel2010 said:


> I am certainly more aware and when I try to look at me belly to see movement, I see my belly pulsing with my heartbeat. A bit distracting!

Ok, I'm so glad I'm not alone. I mean I know that my heart is pumping alot more blood, but its a little unnerving. 

I did tell my doc already and he said it can be normal, but he will check me out at my next appointment, which isn't until the 14th.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sure it'll be okay if you're immune, goddess25. I don't think that it can affect baby unless you get it, but if you have an immunity to it then it shouldn't be possible for you to contract it. :hugs:

I haven't been more aware of my heart beating, but that's because a lot of the time I can barely even feel my heart if I put my hand on my chest to feel for it. I have been more aware of my breathing though.


----------



## ptr

my dh complains that my heart gets into the way of him trying to feel the baby kicking cuz all he can feel is the pulse :haha:


----------



## girlnboots

Yup. My belly pulses so much now too. Soon enough our babies will be strong enough that we won't even notice it while they kick! My OH finally saw movement last night, so that was exciting. I love watching my belly 

How's everyone's nursery planning coming?


----------



## KalonKiki

Ugh, nursery planning has been a disaster, but that's because we have to reorganize our entire apartment just to be able to do the nursery. We have a lot of stuff in there because it used to be our study and we need to get it all out. :dohh:


----------



## angel2010

We had to move into an apartment temporarily and there isn't space for one. We will only be here until the end of the year and the baby will be in our room anyway. It is still stressing me out that there isn't much I can do.


----------



## KalonKiki

I really wanted to co-sleep, but DF was entirely against it. So instead we're doing a nursery. We're keeping our extra bed in the nursery though so that if Liam is particularly fussy any given night that I can just sleep in the extra bed in the nursery with him. We also want to keep it for just in case we have family visit (Liam can sleep in our room during those visits). We just need to figure out what to do with our small bookshelves and the desk in there. We already moved the big bookshelves out into the living room/dining room/entryway area. We don't want to keep the small bookshelves, but I'm not sure what we're going to do with the books and nick nacks on them in the mean time.


----------



## ptr

my nursery is already set up due to doing most of the work from when I had my first... all i need to do is install space savers shelves in the closet and buy more cube drawers as i use the cube shelves for clothes (they NEVER stay folded and too much of apain in the butt to hang them as well) and i need more drawers for #2.


----------



## babyluv2012

We are actually moving to our new home at the end of this month, Woo hoo!

We have picked out paint for the nursery (Pink and Gray) but nothing else yet

I want to wait until after our baby shower to really buy lots of stuff.

When are you all planning to have your baby showers?


----------



## Girly922

We haven't even started on the nursery yet. Really need to get on it but can't even decide on a colour scheme right now. 

I'm trying to hold off buying too much until after the baby shower. We've got ours scheduled for the last weekend in August. Was going to be September but so difficult trying to arrange it around everyone's working weekends.


----------



## Murmers0110

ptr said:


> my dh complains that my heart gets into the way of him trying to feel the baby kicking cuz all he can feel is the pulse :haha:

Well it's not grant but me who complains about this! I've even asked Him if it's mine or hers. I'm guessing mine. 



Goddess what does the dr say about the mumps and you?


----------



## ptr

haha it's definitely yours :)


----------



## Murmers0110

babyluv2012 said:


> We are actually moving to our new home at the end of this month, Woo hoo!
> 
> We have picked out paint for the nursery (Pink and Gray) but nothing else yet
> 
> I want to wait until after our baby shower to really buy lots of stuff.
> 
> When are you all planning to have your baby showers?

We are moving to a new apartment at the end of next month, out of state even. Big move! Its real exciting but we are having to get rid of a good bit to make room for her since we will be gaining a person but loosing a closet and keeping the same amount of rooms. That's stressful! 

As far as the showers, we had one 2 weeks ago and it was fantastic! We are having another one in August! That one is gender specific so we are real excited about it!


----------



## lady1985

I'm moving into our new home probably by December too. So for the time being the spare room in this rented place will be bubs room. I will be sleeping there with him until he starts sleeping well at night as Dh can't work tired : (( hope he sleeps well cause I'm not happy sleeping away from Dh!

Also no baby shower plans so far here...I guess its friends that arrange so will have to See what happens!

I'm off to the uk, Wales next Wednesday to See my Mum and go baby clothes shopping OMG I cannot wait : )))


----------



## Murmers0110

The only reason I've already had a shower is because we are moving out of state donate a lot of our friends here) do they wanted to throw us one before everyone started moving off.


----------



## girlnboots

I'm having my gender reveal shower in July at 28 weeks. We wanted to do it early since it's not gender specific. We're only asking for diapers and wipes since we can/already have/want to get just about everything else. We figure if it's early enough and people still want to buy girl things, they can.

My nursery has hit a stand-still for now until we find a small, short white dresser. I guess we should actually start looking instead of just saying we need to find one, haha.


----------



## goddess25

I am immune so yay. 

I have never made a nursery... baby will co.sleep for awhile and be in my room for 6-8 months, so no rush.


----------



## angel2010

That is great new goddess!


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay goddess!

Alright it's offical! im starving! Can I eat your food? Please?!


----------



## Maze

I am actually having a diaper party this coming Sunday, decided to have it earlier because I am so busy this summer and I don't need to add another thing to the schedule. Basically, it is men/women BBQ that is more of a casual summer party, but guests bring a bag of diapers with them.


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like a fun party Maze.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Great news goddess :)
I haven't had time to catch up on all i've missed, will do that later.

Junebugs, thank you, but my scan isn't until Monday (10th) LOL.

Hope you're all well :)


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't think I'm having a shower. Colin and I have one friend in this area right now (who is going to be one of Liam's two godfathers) and we don't live very close to any family with the exception of DF's parents and sister. I just figured that anyone who can and wants to help out can be linked to our registry. We had quite a few hand-me-downs and things given to us already anyway.


----------



## Girly922

We had our 20 week scan today. Managed to stay team yellow :) Baby was being a right pain in the arse! Lol. Wouldn't cooperate with the sonographer but she finally managed to get all the measurements. All looking perfect!


----------



## goddess25

I wont be having a shower or party either since we have no one here. I did have one with my first baby thrown by work but nothing since. I am from the UK and baby showers are not the done thing..you can give gifts after the baby is born and its not big expensive items either.


----------



## Junebugs

My friend said she wanted to throw me a shower but i would rather not have another one ( i had one with my son). I think one is enough .....


----------



## Murmers0110

If you don't mine me asking junebugs, why is that? Personally I want as many as people want to give me. It's nice to get gifts especially when we will be tight for money this upcoming year! Lol


----------



## Maze

Sometimes people find it tacky to have another baby shower for additional children. I can understand why someone would be worried about offending those that get invited if they have already attended a shower for you. An exception to this is of course if there is a lengthy gap between children, or you are having your second child with a different father. 

That being said, diaper parties are a wonderful option for people who want to throw you a shower but you've already had one recently for another pregnancy.


----------



## girlnboots

That's what I've always heard, but it sucks when you have a child of the opposite sex. Sometimes, it's like completely starting over. My sister had given away all of her boy stuff, and then had a surprise little girl a few years later and no one around her thought she "deserved" another shower.

Some of the customs we have are just plain weird.


----------



## Maze

I agree, I do think it is weird to feel like we can't celebrate every baby the same way. I guess the idea behind it is that for your first child you have to buy all the big ticket items and it is more of a financial strain. 

That being said, if you get re-married you still get a shower generally... but you probably already have all the pots and napkins you need to create a home, so why is it OK to have a shower then? Bizarre. 

Still, I would have no issue going to a shower for a second or third child. In fact I have gone to showers for additional children. Some people are just really weird about it.


----------



## angel2010

girlnboots said:


> That's what I've always heard, but it sucks when you have a child of the opposite sex. Sometimes, it's like completely starting over. My sister had given away all of her boy stuff, and then had a surprise little girl a few years later and no one around her thought she "deserved" another shower.
> 
> Some of the customs we have are just plain weird.

It does suck! If we have a girl this time (finding out next Wed) I would love to have another shower, but I don't want people to think I am tacky or rude. We have all the necessities from my son, so all people would bring would be diapers, wipes and clothes. But oh well.


----------



## Junebugs

Murmers0110 said:


> If you don't mine me asking junebugs, why is that? Personally I want as many as people want to give me. It's nice to get gifts especially when we will be tight for money this upcoming year! Lol




Maze said:


> Sometimes people find it tacky to have another baby shower for additional children. I can understand why someone would be worried about offending those that get invited if they have already attended a shower for you. An exception to this is of course if there is a lengthy gap between children, or you are having your second child with a different father.
> 
> That being said, diaper parties are a wonderful option for people who want to throw you a shower but you've already had one recently for another pregnancy.

What Maze said is exactly what i was thinking.... took the words right out of my mouth :) .. But i LOVE the diaper party idea!!! I think that is a great alternative! I dont want to down play this LO because he/she should be celebrated just as much as i did with my son, thats why the diaper party is a good idea . Also since i am not finding out the gender its even harder.. i think it is more justifiable when your second is a girl or with another father like Maze said.


----------



## Murmers0110

I think it varries by where you live. I live in the south and people throw showers for multiple babies. If they are worried about offending people then they call them sprinkles and gifts "aren't expected" but brought anyways. I think it's silly not to have showers for all kids. You loose stuff and stuff breaks or becomes outdated inbetween. We always have in my family!


----------



## ptr

i have also heard that opposite sexes is an exception to multiple showers... that is, if you had a shower for a baby boy, you can have another shower if you have a girl because boy things generally don't work for girls and vice versa. since my kids will be close in age i don't think i will need much to begin with as far as baby stuff... especially since i bought them in gender neutral colors. i can't even think of what i actually need that i don't have already.


----------



## angel2010

I know lots of you have already passed this, but I am pretty excited. Today marks halfway for me! And my other baby turns three today!! Feeling blessed.:cloud9:


----------



## Junebugs

Awww congrats Angel on being half way and Happy Birthday to your LO!!


----------



## goddess25

I am always a bit uncomfortable about showers etc.. but then if I do something I make a point of telling people that I don't want gifts.. I don't like people feeling obliged to do something. I hate registries for weddings and babies..to me I think its really cheeky like totally expecting people to get you something. All my friends and family know me well and when my kids have been born, most people buy a little outfit. I would never expect anyone to buy equipment or anything more than $20, but that's just me.

I love buying for other people and I would have no problems buying for multiple children. 

I know that I have had 2 babies and I have been given a gift card from work, the physicians collected for me along with my colleagues and got about $350 both times. I am going to ask them not to do it this time. I don't think the same group of people should have to donate to me 3 times..


----------



## goddess25

COngrats Angel and hope your LO has a great birthday.


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy halfway point and happy birthday to your LO! :D

I don't see why people are so weird about multiple showers. I too don't understand why it's not okay to celebrate each child equally. I've also heard of a lot of people on theBump thinking that diaper showers are tacky, which I also don't understand. Then again a lot of women on theBump are rude and catty.


----------



## Murmers0110

Happy half way point! Mine was this week and I wa super excited!


----------



## ptr

Happy halfway mark to you 20-weekers :D


----------



## angel2010

Junebugs said:


> Awww congrats Angel on being half way and Happy Birthday to your LO!!

Just a few hours for yours!


----------



## Junebugs

angel2010 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> Awww congrats Angel on being half way and Happy Birthday to your LO!!
> 
> Just a few hours for yours!Click to expand...

LOL!!! Your right!!! I didnt even notice that to be honest! HAHAHHAA

I would have remembered tomorrow thou...... ;)


----------



## girlnboots

Congrats ladies! Half way is a great feeling  But time seems to FLY by afterwards!

BTW, I HATE theBump ladies! They are ridiculously rude and mean. I feel bad for the women who think that's what normal bumpboards are like.


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy halfway point, Junebugs!
It'll also be exciting when we've all reached the viability point. :D
Then after that it's waiting until we've all reached full term and start having our babies!

I don't even bother trying to chat in theBump boards for that very reason. I just use the site to keep track of my pregnancy. :haha:


----------



## Murmers0110

Ie actually never used the site. Guess there is no need now.


----------



## ptr

Same here, never used the site myself. Didn't see why when I have fabulous women on here :haha:


----------



## lady1985

Congrats all 20 weekers! 

AFM nothing much here just loads of kicking which seems to be more frequent now!


----------



## angel2010

I have never been on there either. Found this one years ago and never strayed! I can't wait to reach viability! It is all going pretty fast.


----------



## goddess25

Never been on the bump either.

Congrats JB.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I have my scan today, finally! :)
Shall update later, if I can find out sex of baby. I'm too excited!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

We're on team blue!! Everyone is really shocked, no one but myself thought he was a boy :) He was very stubborn and sat really low down in my pelvis, but sonographer managed to get all measurements. He looks perfectly healthy :) So, here he is, our little man number 2:


----------



## goddess25

COngratulations on boy #2..woohoo. fabulous pictures. Its nice to proove your mothers intuition.


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on team blue!! lovely scan picture :D


----------



## SisterRose

Oh! and I never posted, but I had my 20 week scan last Friday. Baby wouldn't move at all so they couldnt see everything and I've got to go back on Monday next week. What they did manage to see looked fine though.

I'm also scared because they couldnt tell me 100% if baby was a girl this time, as baby was in a bad position! I was hoping to have it double confirmed at 20 weeks as it's probably more reliable at 20 weeks than 16 weeks and I had it double confirmed with my first daughter.
The woman said "I think it could be a girl but i cant tell 100% because there's a little bit of something covering between the legs" but I think I saw at least two little white lines!! Im hoping to get it tripple confirmed Monday :haha:

Its paranoid me even more because I think the skull shape looks similar to your babies Paiytons mummy!!

I've brought so much pink and I'm hoping my little Georgia Louisa doesn't become a George Louis! :haha:

Here was a pic of my scan 20+1
[IMG]https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/993808_10200744856256608_407956780_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## goddess25

Hope you get some confirmation sister rose at your next scan.


----------



## jbell157

I'm sure everything will be fine sister rose! Love your name btw! 

Congratulations on team blue Paiytonsmommy!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Sisterrose, with both scans my DD and DS the skull shape looked the same. I'm sure it will be a girl :)


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats on team blue Paiytonsmommy!!! :) 

Love the scan pics for both of you!


----------



## Girly922

Gorgeous scans ladies!! I'm contemplating paying for a private scan, baby wasn't cooperating at my 20 week scan and I really didn't like the sonographer.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats and welcome to team :blue:, Paiytonsmummy! :happydance:

I'm sure that everything will be fine, Mama Penguin. If you saw any lines at all instead of a very obvious penis then I'm sure your bub is a girl! :haha:

I've heard that it's very worth it to pay for a private scan, Girly. I'm not sure how they do pricing in the UK, but where I live there is a center not far that does private scans for as low as $50 I believe.


----------



## Girly922

The closest places that do scans to me are like £100 but some of them do offers so I'm holding out a few weeks to see if one of them has a special offer on. We've had a look at bonding scans so we could get some good scan pics too. Just feeling a bit let down by my last scan.


----------



## Junebugs

Oh im sorry you feel like that Girly... i completely understand because i felt the EXACT same way at my 20 week scan on my Son. I was really disappointed so i went out and got a private scan after and i was sooooooooooooo happy i did! I loved it and the lady doing it was GREAT!.. i would highly recommend it, it was well worth the money.


----------



## Girly922

Thanks junebugs. Glad someone can relate, was wondering if it was just my hormones. Lol.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats on team blue Paiytonsmummy! 
FX it is a girl sister rose. If our gender can't be determined on Wed, we will pay for a private scan. It is about $95 here.


----------



## goddess25

I would recommend a private scan too girly.. to put your mind at rest. At the end of the day its our babies and bodies, if you were not happy then it will be nice to repeat it.


----------



## Girly922

I know she managed to get all measurements and that baby is perfectly healthy, I feel like I was cheated out of my bonding session with bubs. Does that make sense? I wasn't really able to see the screen and we didn't get a good scan picture. Think I've just convinced myself into booking a scan. And OH is happy if he gets to see baby again. :)


----------



## Murmers0110

I have also been disappointed with my scans. I won't be getting anymore scans unless my new dr wants to do one. I'm moving so I will be seeing a new dr in August. I hope i get a scan then! All of my scans have been nice during but at the same time seem to go by so fast and I never get good pics. I havnt even got the traditional ultra sound shot ( with the baby from the profile). I want it!


----------



## girlnboots

Me too! My doctor is great, but our scans are so, so short. I don't have any more either :-(

I really, really want a 3D ultrasound.


----------



## Junebugs

I ended up having a couple more scans after my 20 week one ( i had a low lying placenta and i was overdue so they wanted to make sure everything was ok.) I found a REALLY nice ultrasound tech that i LOVE and i am going to him now. He understands that this is and experience for us aswell and hiding the screen and not saying a word often can make us nervous. So he shows the screen the whole time and explains everything he is doing and all the measurement. He is so awesome and doesnt rush anything! He is as good as paying for a private scan. The only thing is the private scans are in 3D which is always nice but again, i would highly recommend getting one! :) (BTW Girly- i walked away from my 20 week scan crying last time so no, you are not the only one!)


----------



## KalonKiki

I can't believe they wouldn't let you see the screen. I guess I got lucky that my ultrasound clinic takes their time and that you get to see the ultrasound on a big TV screen the whole time. At our 18 weeks scan the tech was even nice enough to double check for us to make absolute sure that he was a boy. I hope that you can get a better experience with a private scan.


----------



## broodymrs

Sorry to butt in, i'm coming on for a moan. I am bloody fed up of not sleeping. It's always worse in the week, prob coz i am very aware that the alarm wiill go off and i can't just sleep til i want. So it is now 4am. Been awake since i. Went to the loo at half 1. I also had a horrible dream about dh cheating on me, it was very graphic as in everything happenibg right before my eyes. So i'm also fuming at him. On top of that my hips hurrt aand i can't breathe (asthma). Getting. V pissed off!!!!!!! Argh, needed to vent that! Xxxx ps i know none of these things r serious but just needed a little moan


----------



## tx614

So sorry Broody! I know how you feel! I am always so tired, but can never sleep at night! I have had some WEIRD and graphic dreams too. Lovely hormones I suppose. Maybe try a body pillow for your hips? I tried and it didn't work for me, but everyone swears by them, so hopefully it will work for you!


----------



## girlnboots

I know how you feel. :-( usually I can't sleep because of my acid reflux or because the space between my hips and ribs on either or both sides feels like my skin is stretching to the point of explosion.

I did read tonight, however, that instead of tossing and turning all night, it's actually better for you to get up and watch tv or a "boring activity". You'll fall asleep faster when you get your mind off it.


----------



## Junebugs

Oh: m sorry, I know what you mean thou. I had it with my last pregnancy and it started a couple weeks ago with this one. Unfortunately it never weny away with me and only got worst by the end :( ... I think it might be your bodies way of preparing you for no sleep after the baby is born! Lol!


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm still sleeping but my hip has been killing me since Saturday! I thought it was just me! I guess it is pregnancy related. 

So both of my pregnant friends gave birth last night! I need Ripley to keep baking for another 4 months but it doesn't mean I'm not excited for her to get here!!!


----------



## girlnboots

I had a dream last night/this morning about Marin being here and just snuggling and loving her. Then I woke up. Cruel, cruel trick.

Only about 3 and a half months!


----------



## goddess25

My 20w scan was not that great..all previous ones were excellent. I was in a scan room that never had the tv to watch baby on, and could not really see on the sonographers screen. Baby was also very uncooperative in regards to movement..and the pics were rubbish. I have had so many scans though now that I am in my 6th pregnancy so I dont really feel cheated.


----------



## goddess25

Oh and sleeping is starting to get hard for me too.

My left hip is a bit sore..and getting up to pee overnight a couple of times. It only gets worse from here ;)


----------



## KalonKiki

I've also been having a ton of trouble sleeping at night. My left hip gets sore easily when I lay on it and my abdomen seems to constantly feel sore. It also doesn't help that Liam seems to like to move around a lot right when I lay down to go to sleep. :wacko:


----------



## Murmers0110

So today decided to throw back ache in this mix! Fn sucks!


----------



## goddess25

Very odd that a tonne of us are complaining of Left hip pain..


----------



## lulu83

Sorry I've been a slacker ladies! I've been reading, but not posting.
I definitely haven't been sleeping at all and I've been super busy planning my daughters 1st bday party...it's been chaos. This pregnancy is flying by..even though I still have my picc line and still don't feel great, I've been very preoccupied and busy trying to keep up with my almost 11 month old, so time is flying! 

We'll all be meeting our little peanuts in no time! Just have to get through the summer..

Hope you ladies can get some sleep :)


----------



## Murmers0110

My hip pain is actually my right side. Anyone else?


----------



## girlnboots

I don't have any hip pain, but I have tons of left rib pain. Another lady commented about how I might be growing up into my abdomen, since I'm not growing out yet.

I can't tell if it's better of worse that way, haha.


----------



## tx614

I have hip pain on both sides, but tends to be worse on the left. I think cause I start the night lying on my left side so it is probably getting most of the pressure.


----------



## Sbmack

I haven't posted in a while, but I have been reading. Just wanted to say that those of you with the hip pain may want to get a pregnancy pillow if you don't already have one. I had frequent hip pain, but it went away when I started sleeping with my Leachco pillow. 

Ps, I'm team pink.


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats on being team pink Sbmack!!!!! :)


----------



## Murmers0110

I have been sleeping with a pillow inbetween my legs since week 6. I bought a pregnancy pillow and HATED it! It was the boppy brand. I bought a full body pillow 3 weeks ago and I love it. I sleep with that on my left side and on my right I keep a regular pillow. Whichever I use I make sure that some goes under my belly for support too. It's soooo much more comfortable that way!


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats on team pink! Have the girls caught up to the boys yet!?!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on team :pink:, Sbmack! :happydance:

I'm not sure, but the girls definitely seem to be catching up if they haven't already.


----------



## Junebugs

It seems like alot of boys are due at the beginning of the month and girls are due at the end.... hopefully im one of them ;)


----------



## girlnboots

Out of everyone I went to school with still in the area, there's about 6-7 of us pregnant (which is a larger than normal group around here) and every single one is having a girl except for one. It almost makes me wonder if there's something in the water killing off the y chromosome. Luckily, this group is pretty balanced, so I don't fear for humanity too much.

Junebugs, are you the last ultrasound? Anyone else left?


----------



## SisterRose

girlnboots said:


> It almost makes me wonder if there's something in the water killing off the y chromosome. Luckily, this group is pretty balanced, so I don't fear for humanity too much.

:haha: No. Women aren't quite taking over the world yet!

As for aches and pains, with DD1 I had really horrible hip pains earlier on in the pregnancy, from about 18 weeks I think and then later on in the pregnancy it wasn't nice. I think it was some SPD but it'd come and go. I had hip problems as a child and had to be in a wheelchair for 3 years so I was curious as to how my hips would cope during labour and pregnancy - pretty well in all honesty!

This time I havent got any hip pain so far *touch wood* but when I wake up in the night if I've been laying on my back I get stomach pains, they feel like of tuggy and stretchy when I move after I've shifted or gotten up so I think it's probably ligament related. I know like someone else said on here my worst nightly chore at the moment is getting up to pee 2-3 times a night and I definitely think this no sleep when preggo malarkey is preparing you for being awake with a screaming, hungry new born :haha:

:kiss: to everyone. Hope all is well! speaking of - forgive me if I've missed a post recent or whatever but does anyone know what happened to Miranda and how she went on?


----------



## Sbmack

I thought I was having a boy simply because all of my friends with kids have girls except one couple. It just seemed like I had to balance things out. Also all of my DH's cousins with kids have only girls as well. 

At first I wanted a girl, then a boy (we want two and thought it'd be nice to have an older brother), but it really doesn't matter.

I'm pretty stoked about a girl though because a close friend is having her second a week before me and it's a boy. Her daughter was born around the same time as mine will be two years ago so all the clothes/seasons will match up. They are done after the boy so we will get all her daughter's clothes...and she is the best dressed baby I know. I'm psyched!

I hope everyone's aches and pains go away! I've just been having some back pain, but nothing too major. I think it's because I drive around a lot for work.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hey ladies, I just wanted to get your opinions on the pushchair i'm thinking of ordering for our little man. I've fallen in love with the colour, but was just wondering if it's too brightly coloured for a baby due end of october? Here it is:

https://www.cosatto.com/products/pushchairs/yo-pushchair/pear-drop


----------



## lulu83

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to get your opinions on the pushchair i'm thinking of ordering for our little man. I've fallen in love with the colour, but was just wondering if it's too brightly coloured for a baby due end of october? Here it is:
> 
> https://www.cosatto.com/products/pushchairs/yo-pushchair/pear-drop

I love it!


----------



## SisterRose

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Hey ladies, I just wanted to get your opinions on the pushchair i'm thinking of ordering for our little man. I've fallen in love with the colour, but was just wondering if it's too brightly coloured for a baby due end of october? Here it is:
> 
> https://www.cosatto.com/products/pushchairs/yo-pushchair/pear-drop

I don't think it's too bright, if you like it!


----------



## goddess25

Its a nice push chair..go for it if you like it.

Congrats Sbmack.


----------



## tx614

I love it too! I love bright colors!


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats Sbmack!

I love all the Cossato range - we've got one. Def love the pear drop one, not too bright at all.

Glad I'm not the only one with aches and pains! Of course I don't want anyone else to feel rough but glad I'm not alone! I've tried the pillow and getting up and watching TV, reading etc. Nothing is working for me!


----------



## KalonKiki

Nothing has been working for me either. I haven't tried a pillow yet though, I'll have to see about getting one.

I think it's a fine stroller, nothing wrong with bright colors!


----------



## SisterRose

Can't believe people are reaching v-day now! so exciting! then afterwards it's double digits


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Thanks ladies think i will get it then :)


----------



## goddess25

I know we are so close to both.


----------



## Junebugs

girlnboots said:


> Out of everyone I went to school with still in the area, there's about 6-7 of us pregnant (which is a larger than normal group around here) and every single one is having a girl except for one. It almost makes me wonder if there's something in the water killing off the y chromosome. Luckily, this group is pretty balanced, so I don't fear for humanity too much.
> 
> Junebugs, are you the last ultrasound? Anyone else left?

I already had my ultrasound a couple weeks ago..... i think thats it for everyone.....

For some reason i think i am in the odds of having a boy, thats why i have so much doubt on it being a girl.


----------



## callmemaybbby

Hey girls :)

Has anyone else been able to SEE the baby kick yet? I have only just now been able to, and it is crazy! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Junebugs

Yes i have for a couple weeks now :) ....

How are you doing???


----------



## Murmers0110

Yea I did 2 weeks ago but havnt really since. I have been feeling her inside and out quite often!


----------



## Murmers0110

On a random note, I went to Michaels ( craft store in the us) and they already were putting out their fall decor! Of course I saw the pumpkins and it made me super excited because it reminded me of what coming this all and how close it is! Yay!


----------



## Junebugs

its kinda bittersweet because i dont want to wish away the summer but i cant wait until October either!


----------



## goddess25

Havent seen the baby kick yet. Feel it from the outside but not very strongly.


----------



## girlnboots

I have recordings on Facebook of my belly jumping and twitching. I'll try to upload it to the group on there and see if I can post it here. It's so weird!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4958206635244

Not sure if the link will work or not.


----------



## Junebugs

What i thought was the weirdest was near the end of my last pregnancy i could see my son "practicing" breathing! It was such an amazing sight! I cant wait to see this one do that


----------



## KalonKiki

I started seeing my belly move a little over a week ago. It was when I had just hit 22 weeks. It's such a strange thing to see, and such a strange feeling, but so cool at the same time. I'm also excited to be able to make out hands, feet, ect in those kicks, pokes, and nudges. :D
I feel the same way. I want to be able to enjoy my pregnancy because it's my first and I'll never get my first experience back again after this, but at the same time I can't wait to meet Liam! I already love him so much and just want to be able to hold and cuddle and kiss him already. <3


----------



## angel2010

I got my ultrasound today and it was confirmed a girl!! Like some others, I was also disappointed in my ultrasound experience, so we will pay for a private one at some point. 

Also, as for outside movement, I haven't been able to see it, but my dh saw it today while I was lying down at the dr.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on your girl Angel! :pink: 

I've been seeing movement since around late 19 - 20 weeks. Only tiny little jumps and twitches, but they're starting to get bigger now. I have seen a few big jumps! I love Stephanies video on the facebook page, real clear little jumps there. I've tried to record baby kicking over the last week but you just can't see it very well on the video.


----------



## Sbmack

Junebugs said:


> its kinda bittersweet because i dont want to wish away the summer but i cant wait until October either!

I was thinking the same thing yesterday!

Congrats on your baby girl, Angel.

I've been feeling movement, but haven't seen anything yet. Haven't really been looking though.


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations on team pink Angel.


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats Angel!!!!!! :) Thats great news!!!!

I keep having dreams about the babies sex were i am soooooooooooo close to finding out what it is but something gets in the way!! LOL... i just wish i could have SOME sign!! HAAHAHHAHAHA.. i just have no idea now!

Where is Maze? I hope everything is ok? ...... we still need to update the front page with all the new genders :)


----------



## goddess25

What is your gut telling you JB?

Mine is telling me boy. Although I was wrong with both other kiddos.


----------



## Junebugs

At first i was so sure it was a girl.. then after the 12 week ultrasound I was 100% convinced it was a boy, but now i am just not sure! I am more leaning on the boy side. Although the same thing happened with my boy.... I was 100% convinced he was a boy until my 12 week scan, then i thought he was a girl up until my 20 week scan....


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on team :pink: Angel! :happydance:

I'm really excited to actually start seeing babies be born in here, but at the same time I don't want to wish the summer away. I'm especially curious about the team :yellow: mamas! It'll be exciting for the rest of us to find out what you're having too. :blush:


----------



## Girly922

Junebugs said:


> I keep having dreams about the babies sex were i am soooooooooooo close to finding out what it is but something gets in the way!! LOL... i just wish i could have SOME sign!! HAAHAHHAHAHA.. i just have no idea now!

This is completely how I feel!! Lol. I had been thinking boy for weeks now, then the other day I just thought maybe girl. I'm just so confused. I wish I had a gut feeling one way or the other. Would make staying team yellow so much easier. Lol. 

I agree with you ladies about just wanting October to be here, but not wanting to wish away time. We've still got a lot to do to prepare for bubs yet.


----------



## goddess25

As much as I want to see my baby, I am also uber scared about his/her arrival too.

This will be my last pregnancy so trying to enjoy every kick and wiggle inside me as I wont be feeling it again.


----------



## crazae4u

Hi ladies - very long since my last post but I've been stalking all along. :)

Im having such a dull pregnancy which I'm sure some would love but it leaves me with very little to share. I havent been feeling any movements yet but my dr isnt worried. (Could be the extra weight I started off with!) 

I did stay team yellow though!


----------



## angel2010

I am excited to meet my girl, but I really want to enjoy this pregnancy and live in the moment. With my first I couldn't wait until he was due. I ended up needing to be induced early at 36 weeks. I never got to the miserable, "get this baby out" stage. And call me crazy, but I feel like I missed out. I am sure I will be singing a different tune come 40 weeks!!


----------



## Maze

Hi everyone, sorry I have been so quiet lately, I have been really busy at home getting ready for summer and baby as well. 

Yesterday I hit viability! So that is really exciting. Baby's movements are becoming very strong and are already becoming uncomfortable. I think I might be growing an athlete!

Any changes that need to be made to the front page?


----------



## Junebugs

*Crazae4u-* YAY on staying team yellow!!! :) Im sure you will start feeling some movement soon!!! 

*Maze-* Im glad everything is ok with you :) I was getting a little worried because i hadnt seen you in a bit ;) Happy V-DAY aswell!!!!!! I made a list of the updates for you ;) (i maybe a little OCD... or i just like to help out because i know how hard it is keeping up with the threads sometimes! heheheehehehe)

Callmemaybby-Boy
Crazae4u-Yellow
Sbmack-Girl
Angel2010-Girl
Paiytonsmummy-Boy


----------



## angel2010

Maze, yay for vday!!!


----------



## Maze

All updated and thanks girls! It is always a big sigh of relief.


----------



## lulu83

Congrats on v day maze! Time sure is flying! How are you feeling?


----------



## Hotbump

I turned 22 weeks yesterday :-D


----------



## girlnboots

Yay Hotbump! Week 22 seems like it's just dragging on and on for me. Anyone else have any weeks in the past that seemed to take forever?

Having a quiet baby today. Kind of making me nervous. I figure she's just turned around or something.


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Panda: Congrats on staying team :yellow:. I can't wait to find out what you're having when he/she is born and I hope you get to feel movement soon. :D

Maze: Happy V-day! Viability is always an exciting point to reach. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Happy V day Maze. Mine is tomorrow. yay!


----------



## Murmers0110

Mine isn't till mid July. How is that possible! Seems so far away......


----------



## Hotbump

I feel like this pregnancy is going by very slowly


----------



## Murmers0110

Question for the gals with kids already, For a vag birth and a mom who will nurse/pump what clothes would you recommend bringing to the hospital to use for the mom?gown va pants, tanks vs t shirts etc.



Also is anyone else planning to breast feed if so pumping? If so what are your plans?


----------



## goddess25

I would recommend loose pants and a loose top that you can easily pull up for nursing..they have nursing tops too but I always found those a bit of a pain.

I will be breast feeding for as long as I can but I have had huge supply issues with both kids due to PCOS..for me I was told not to pump as it was not helping my supply in any way, I just exclusively nursed on demand until I could not do it anymore which was around 16w with DD, whens her demands increased and I could not make enough for her. At that point I did combination feeding.

Can't help too much with the pumping.


----------



## babyluv2012

Hi everyone, hope everyone is feeling good :thumbup:

I was wondering if anyone knows when the doctor should check iron levels again, I know I had it done in the beginning but no other iron tests yet. Just feeling tired and blah. 

So much for the 2nd trimester honeymoon, I am so achy in my back and getting RLP like crazy. It lasted for like an hour last night and still acting up when I am moving around today. WTF!


----------



## angel2010

girlnboots said:


> Yay Hotbump! Week 22 seems like it's just dragging on and on for me. Anyone else have any weeks in the past that seemed to take forever?
> 
> Having a quiet baby today. Kind of making me nervous. I figure she's just turned around or something.

Week 17 was really long for me. 20 flew by though.


----------



## angel2010

Murmers0110 said:


> Question for the gals with kids already, For a vag birth and a mom who will nurse/pump what clothes would you recommend bringing to the hospital to use for the mom?gown va pants, tanks vs t shirts etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Also is anyone else planning to breast feed if so pumping? If so what are your plans?

I ended with a csection, but for like a week I wore a granny style housecoat that had snaps down the front. Very easy access.


----------



## Jaymelynn

Today is V-day for me too!! I felt a ton of movement today, which is such a relief because yesterday was a quiet day.


----------



## Junebugs

Murmers0110 said:


> Question for the gals with kids already, For a vag birth and a mom who will nurse/pump what clothes would you recommend bringing to the hospital to use for the mom?gown va pants, tanks vs t shirts etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Also is anyone else planning to breast feed if so pumping? If so what are your plans?

I would rec. also something very baggy and easy to get to, nursing bras aswell are great! 

I exclusively BF Mason up until the day i got a BFP (it was on his first birthday!) and we stopped (I was already starting to wean him way before that but we were still doing 1 morning feeding at that point.) I pumped ALOT, i would often feed Mason on one side and pump on the other, just so i could have extra milk if needed. It came in VERY handy because i was able to go out on date nights with DH and leave my MIL breast milk to give Mason. I would rec. going to a lactation class before having the baby. It really helped me and gave me ALOT of info. I had a really hard time with my supply at first but with all the pumping i was able to bring it up and Mason was gaining a ton of weight :)


BTW- Happy V-day to everyone ! :)


----------



## angel2010

Yay for vday Jaymelynn!


----------



## broodymrs

I'm relieved to be past v day too.

I'm come to the conclusion 2nd tri honeymoon doesn't exist as i've been very achey and not at all glowing. I've been referred for physio as midwife thinks i'm starting with spd.

Saw the breastfeeding expert the other day. She rec purely feeding from breast for 4 weeks to get baby used to it, then can start to express so others can feed from bottle.she says if you use bottle before then it can put them off feeding from you.


----------



## Murmers0110

I had my breastfeeding class last week. They said no artificial nipples fornthe first 2 weeks. Personally I don't want to nurse but I am going to in the hospital. After I go home I am going to pump. Are any of y'all wanting to strictly pump?


----------



## angel2010

broodymrs said:


> I'm relieved to be past v day too.
> 
> I'm come to the conclusion 2nd tri honeymoon doesn't exist as i've been very achey and not at all glowing. I've been referred for physio as midwife thinks i'm starting with spd.
> 
> Saw the breastfeeding expert the other day. She rec purely feeding from breast for 4 weeks to get baby used to it, then can start to express so others can feed from bottle.she says if you use bottle before then it can put them off feeding from you.

Yay for Vday for you too!

I don't know when this honeymoon or glow is either. I look like poo with these spots on my face and feel like poo half the time too.

I have also heard the same in regards to breastfeeding.


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy V-day to those who've reached it! Mine is on Monday. :thumbup:

I plan to breast feed and pump, but I'm a first timer so I'll probably need all of the help I can get. My mother breast fed all five of us though, so hopefully she'll be able to help me out with that. I'm going to read up on it as much as I can in the mean time though.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats to everyone who's reached V-day! still seems like a long time away for me. Im planning to try and breast feed again, even though it didn't go great last time. I managed to breast feed for 1 month before switching to bottle so I'm hoping it'll go well this time


----------



## lulu83

I'm going to breast feed, at least try. I bf my 1st for about 7 months, until the hyperemesis got bad...I did pump some too, so DH could feed her and so I could have a cocktail or sleep or whatnot. Tbh, pumping was a huge pain in the butt for me...I'm not big on nursing in public, I have no problems with others doing it, I'm just not super comfortable doing it, so pumping was kind of necessary..


----------



## KalonKiki

I have no issues with breast feeding in public, but I plan to use a cover for common courtesy. I may not have any issues with my breasts, but I'm sure that no random strangers (or anyone for that matter) care to see me nursing with my breast just out there in the open. :haha:
I'm also letting hospital visitors know that when I have my baby I have no problem with nursing in front of anyone, so if they don't want to see me feed my baby then they should come visit me during a time when I'm not nursing him because at that point I will probably be too exhausted and sore to care about common courtesy.


----------



## lulu83

Ya, in the hospital people definitely saw me nursing when they came to visit! My poor brother, lol! But baby has to eat, and it's almost impossible to schedule visitors around feedings that early on!


----------



## Murmers0110

KalonKiki said:


> I have no issues with breast feeding in public, but I plan to use a cover for common courtesy. I may not have any issues with my breasts, but I'm sure that no random strangers (or anyone for that matter) care to see me nursing with my breast just out there in the open. :haha:
> I'm also letting hospital visitors know that when I have my baby I have no problem with nursing in front of anyone, so if they don't want to see me feed my baby then they should come visit me during a time when I'm not nursing him because at that point I will probably be too exhausted and sore to care about common courtesy.

OMG I couldn't be more different from you! I have always had insecurities with my boobs! They have always been tiny or small at best! I dont like them touched at all much less looked at by people other than my oh. No breast feeding in public for me at all! In fact inside I'm not even ok when I see other do it. I have some close girlfriends that do it or pump infront of me and I act like I don't care but that's just because I'm trying to break myself in with it of that makes sense? Am pretty uncomfortable with the idea of anyone man or baby sucking on my tit, I'm doing it in the hospital for the skin to skin time and to bond with her but once I go home I plan on pumping the exception is I any role out me tring to e lazy one night when Im tired and it seems easier to just put it in her mouth. LORD PLEASE BE WITH ME! This is where all of my stress/ worry/ anxiety comes from, breastfeeding/ pumping! Not childbirth! Sigh......


----------



## Junebugs

I LOVED Breastfeed and actually miss it sometimes! Once i started DS on solids he really wasnt that interested anymore. I also was nervous about BF in public at first but got over that VERY fast! I HIGHLY recommend the "utter cover" it was THE BEST cover i could find and i love it!!!! They often send me promo codes for it to get it for free, you just have to pay for shipping. Next time they send one i will post the code. It was honestly the best cover i had (i had tried like 5 different ones).

As for pumping, i honestly didnt like it that much but it was REALLY nice to have the extra supply of milk that i could use later. It just seemed like more of a hassle to pump but i also needed to do it to up my supply.

For the nipple confusion, i was told that at first too but honestly it made NO DIFFERENCE, he was perfectly fine and had not issues switching back and forth.


----------



## tx614

I feel like I will be okay BFing in public, but who knows once I am actually doing it. I am self consious, but I don't feel like I will when BFing. We will see. How long is everyone who is planning on BFing going to do it? I hope to go 6 months, but would love to go longer!


----------



## girlnboots

I'm going to breast feed as long as possible, but it really depends on if I can trick my body into not leaking while I'm at work, as pumping is not an option. I can come home for lunch to pump/nurse, but pumping before and after lunch isn't possible. I think the reason my employer isn't very "breastfeeding friendly" is because they can't sell it. We make a ton of money off formula, so why wouldn't we want our employees to buy it?

Hopefully, my OH will get promoted soon and I can work shorter shifts less often.

We went garage saling today and I bought so much baby stuff. I'm getting so excited and so anxious I can't hardly stand it!


----------



## broodymrs

Luckily I'll be off work anyway so I can just purely breastfeed but I do have to go in for a day on the 31st so not sure how I'll go on with that if I'm not expressing yet. Thinking of getting my mum to bring him in every couple of hours for a feed.

My latest weird symptom which is worrying me: the entire right side of my face has gone numb and tingly. I've looked on google and it could be Bell's Palsy. My ex had Bell's Palsy and it was awful. One day he got up and I thought he'd had a stroke and it lasted for months. I'm so worried this is what it could be as apparantly pregnancy can trigger it. DH says I don't look any different. Going to see how I go out and see dr on mon if no change. The only treatment is steroids though so I'm not taking those if I can avoid it while pregnant so I might end up with a droopy face until Dylan is here :(


----------



## angel2010

girlnboots, I am sure you already know this and just don't want the fight or hassle, but I am pretty sure employers have a legal obligation to allow you to pump.

Broodymrs, I am sorry your face is numb, hope they can do something.

I will be trying to bf my little girl. I desperately wanted to with my son but it didn't work out. I was devastated. I pumped some for about eight weeks. I was lazy about it and by the eighth week I was barely getting anything. I really want it to work this time, but I am trying to allow my self to be more flexible though so that if it doesn't work I don't feel so guilty.
As for public, I have no problems bf in public. I sometimes feel like a creeper because when out and about if I see someone nursing in public I can't help but smile and think good for them.


----------



## Junebugs

Broodymrs- i would def. go to the dr. soon. It might be nothing at all but still be safe and get it checked out :)

As for BF i plan on doing as least a year like i did with my son, more if he/she REALLY wants it :) we will see how it goes. I was told by my lactation specialist that the first couple months set your supply for the rest of the time so the more you feed/pump the better it is. I was pumping between feedings like crazy to get my supply up and it really did help.


----------



## tx614

Broody, I am sorry about your face! I would go to the doc too, just to make sure it is what you think it is. Also, maybe they can help out in some way.

I am planning on pumping also, so I can have some extra milk on hand. I hope to pump 1x a day as well as BF. I will do this the first 3 months until I have to go back to work, then I plan on pumping more as I will be at work. Boo to work!


----------



## Murmers0110

I plan on setting my goal at 6 months.i may I lk get but I'll start with that. Sincebinwant tk strictly pump I have to pump every 2-3 hours fornthe dirt 6-8 weeks to set up my supply. It sounds horrid. Luckily I will become a stay at home mom so I don't have to worry about doing it at work. If it doesn't work out I at least already have a month and a half supply that one of my good friends has givin me. I am buying a deep freezer from Her and she is filling it with milk!

Broody go to the dr!


----------



## lady1985

Hey all! Im away in the uk atm. Lots of kicking action going on here! :D 

Getting so excited now as ive been buying lots of baby clothes. 

Hope u are all well. Love to all bubs xxx


----------



## PreggyEggy

I BFed my daughter (still am!) and I will BF my son too.

Honestly? It's a completely different experience to what I thought it would be when I was pregnant 1st time. I thought there was no way I'd BF in public because that's gross, and I'd do it to 6 months tops (lol). Soon changed my mind!

It's a steep learning curve, no doubt about it, and there are so many common myths out there that can trip you up. Most doctors and HVs aren't even knowledgeable enough to support women properly. It's a skill that both mother and baby have to learn and it can be a long process, but honestly it's the most rewarding feeling in the world. :cloud9:

The important thing to keep in mind is that our bodies are designed for it. Medically, there are very few women physically unable to do it. If it hasn't worked out, it is normally due to a lack of support for the mother. Find yourself a really good support network with mothers who have done it all before and trust your body!

As for covers in public, they're great when they're new and find it difficult to latch without flashing everyone, but at maybe 4 months baby will definitely get fed up. But really, I nursed in public hundreds of times and I can honestly say maybe 2 people noticed what I was doing. If you wear a normal vest under your top, pull one up and one down, you don't have to show anything at all and it just looks like a hug from most angles. Plus believe me now, it's absolutely impossible to time your outings around feedings. On demand feeding really is on demand, they could want it 10 mins after you last fed them or an hour later and when they want feeding they need to be fed then and there. After a while though it is easier as they grow and go longer between feeds. I think my daughter stopped asking for it in public around 15ish months, she was just too interested in what we saw. I can't remember the last time she asked me in public!

About nipple confusion, it really can be a huge problem. Bottles have a much faster flow, and baby doesn't have to work anywhere near as hard to get milk then from the breast. They can very easily get lazy and fussy on the breast, which can stress mothers out and have them turn to formula because they think they don't have any milk. My advice is to steer well clear for as long as you can, some babies do fine, but in my experience more have trouble then not. There are plenty of ways for family to bond other then feeding, bathing being a great way.

Sorry to go on and on, hahaha but I just felt a bit nostalgic seeing everyone talking about BFing for the first time! I hope I gave you some good insight into what it's like. :blush: The plus side to BF is that it's much much easier then bottles once it gets going, no getting up and making bottles in the middle of the night is such a life saver. My last piece of advice is most nipple cream on the market is rubbish! Get yourself some lansinoh or similar for pain in the beginning, it's worth it's weight in gold! :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

My goal is to BF and pump for at least a year. I may go on to two years, but I want two years to be my max. I just think that BF would be too weird for me after my son reaches the age of two and starts running around and talking and whatnot. I may still pump a little until he reaches three though, I'm not entirely sure yet. I would like to have him completely weened by the age of three though.

broodymrs: I'm sorry about the issues going on with your face. I hope that your doctor can help you with it.


----------



## broodymrs

Face seems ok now, phew! Will keep an eye on it and go to dr if it comes back.


----------



## Sbmack

I definitely plan on breast feeding. I'm not too worried about doing it in public either. I'm nervous about supply issues so I plan on pumping in between feedings to get the supply going at first. I will be going back to work three months after I deliver so I'm going to have to pump while I'm away. I'm in outside sales so I'm pretty much in my car all day...going to have to figure out some places to pump. Luckily, I'm pretty close with some of my accounts so I'll just pop in and use their bathrooms to pump. It may be a little awkward at first, but it has to be done. Better than sitting in a parking lot....

Preggy, do you have any recs. for Lanolin creams?

Also, moms that pumped already....what breast pumps are the best. I've heard good things about Medela models.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I never breastfed any of mine. Not that i didn't want to, but after having 3rd degree tears and being in surgery for hours afterwards (after labour too) i just never tried. I'd like to give it a go this time, all going well with the birth.


----------



## Junebugs

Sbmack said:


> I definitely plan on breast feeding. I'm not too worried about doing it in public either. I'm nervous about supply issues so I plan on pumping in between feedings to get the supply going at first. I will be going back to work three months after I deliver so I'm going to have to pump while I'm away. I'm in outside sales so I'm pretty much in my car all day...going to have to figure out some places to pump. Luckily, I'm pretty close with some of my accounts so I'll just pop in and use their bathrooms to pump. It may be a little awkward at first, but it has to be done. Better than sitting in a parking lot....
> 
> Preggy, do you have any recs. for Lanolin creams?
> 
> Also, moms that pumped already....what breast pumps are the best. I've heard good things about Medela models.

I cant count the amount of times i pumped in the car!!! LOL.. i just put a cover over myself and there you go!! Alot of the pumps you can buy a car adapter to them aswell!

I have the Ameda pump and loved it :) The Lanolin cream works great!



PaiytonsMummy said:


> I never breastfed any of mine. Not that i didn't want to, but after having 3rd degree tears and being in surgery for hours afterwards (after labour too) i just never tried. I'd like to give it a go this time, all going well with the birth.

Oh lord, that is what i am most scared about.... i am planing on going naturally this time (i would have last time but i was in labor for 26 hours so i just got to tired at the end so got an epi for the last 5 hours). The contraction dont scare me at all but I was like 1 cm away from having a third degree tear last time and i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO nervous i will tear again this time. I would say that was THE WORST part of labor.. it was SO painful afterwards.... i hated the fact everytime you stand it flet like sooo much pressure down there... did you tear on both?


----------



## goddess25

Hope you all had a good weekend ladies.

Found out on Friday that I have a parital placenta pervia meaning its partially covering my cervix. I need to have another US at 30w to see if its moved up which it can do as the baby grows, which I am hoping it will, otherwise I will be having a C section as soon as baby has reached 37w.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Sbmack said:


> I definitely plan on breast feeding. I'm not too worried about doing it in public either. I'm nervous about supply issues so I plan on pumping in between feedings to get the supply going at first. I will be going back to work three months after I deliver so I'm going to have to pump while I'm away. I'm in outside sales so I'm pretty much in my car all day...going to have to figure out some places to pump. Luckily, I'm pretty close with some of my accounts so I'll just pop in and use their bathrooms to pump. It may be a little awkward at first, but it has to be done. Better than sitting in a parking lot....
> 
> Preggy, do you have any recs. for Lanolin creams?
> 
> Also, moms that pumped already....what breast pumps are the best. I've heard good things about Medela models.

The best cream I had was this one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lansinoh-4...UTF8&colid=1RM61OHL43RAT&coliid=IAC2CZI6I1TNN

A little goes a long way too, and the tube lasts forever.

I had a medela swing myself, which was fabulous when I was in the hospital when my baby was about 8 months, but I never really got on with pumping. Different things work best for different people, a manual might be better for one person, and an electric pump better for someone else. Hand expression is also really good, but time consuming and sometimes messy. The way you express can help too, like having skin to skin while you do it, feeding off one side and expressing from the other (I often had let downs from both sides in the beginning), doing it in the bath when you're really relaxed, using photos of baby, etc. Getting the oxytocin flowing is key, so find what works best for you. Try having a go at hand expression when you start producing colostrum. What's important to remember is that how much you get while you express is not indicative of your supply at all, as baby is much more effective of removing milk from you breast then pumps!

Best way to build supply in the beginning is to encourage baby to feed as much as possible, but a pump is a great boost, especially if baby is having problems latching and you're having pain.

Goddess25, I really hope your placenta moves for you! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Sbmack

The tearing is what scares me the most too. The last few days I've read some harrowing birth stories because of tearing. I'm planning a natural water birth. The water is supposed to help with tearing. A friend of mine teared with her first three, but didn't with her last, which was a water birth. That doesn't appease me too much though as she already had given birth three times!

June, good to know pumping in the car won't be that difficult!

Thanks for the link, Preggy. I've bookmarked it!


----------



## tx614

I am feeling movement everyday, but still only a few times a day. Usually in the morning, once in the middle of the day, and before bed. Is this normal? Seems like everyone is feeling their baby regularly now.


----------



## goddess25

Yes its normal for it to be a little inconsistent still, you will be feeling her kicking you very hard soon, keeping you awake, waking you up, making you pee.


----------



## goddess25

Sbmack said:


> The tearing is what scares me the most too. The last few days I've read some harrowing birth stories because of tearing. I'm planning a natural water birth. The water is supposed to help with tearing. A friend of mine teared with her first three, but didn't with her last, which was a water birth. That doesn't appease me too much though as she already had given birth three times!
> 
> June, good to know pumping in the car won't be that difficult!
> 
> Thanks for the link, Preggy. I've bookmarked it!

Sbmack - try not to scare yourself too much. I had extensive tearing with my first delivery..3rd degree borderline 4th. Here's the deal. Its not fun. Its painful, the recovery is slow and painful. I have been left with lots of scar tissue but at the end of the day you will have your baby and you just have to get on with it. Its not easy but you don't have a choice but to get on and look after your little one. Its horrible at the time but you get over it and move on. Stop reading harrowing birth stories. As long as baby arrives healthy and safely I think we can all cope with the after effects.

Things that can help is water birth and perianal massage in your third trimester.


----------



## broodymrs

My movement still doesn't seem to have a pattern, some days are constant and others quiet so i think normal for this stage still xx


----------



## goddess25

I am feeling my baby move every day, some days he/she is moving a tonne like today, it hasnt stopped, other days i might feel a couple of kicks only.


----------



## Murmers0110

Is anyone feeling movement pretty high up, like maybe an inch below your bra?


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Junebugs, i'm terrified about tearing again too. And yeah i had a 3rd degree tear both time, and have been told i'm likely to again. Although it wasn't as painful with my son. I remember the awful heavy feeling too, like my inside were going to fall out lol.


----------



## goddess25

OH yes I have that insides falling out feeling too, pretty unpleasant.

All my movement is pretty still below my belly button on occasions just above it.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm also scared of tearing, but I know that there is only so much to do to prevent it. I'd rather have tearing than a C-section though (no offense to the C-section mamas, you ladies are troopers!). I just want to get him out safely and for both of us to be healthy, that's really all that matters. I can deal with any pain that comes my way during and after delivery. I do plan to get an epidural though, so hopefully that will help a lot.

I hope that your placenta moves, goddess25! :hugs:

Thanks for the link, Preggy! I'm sure that it'll help out a lot. :D


----------



## girlnboots

Most of my baby kicks are at waist level, right around my belly button. She seems to be hanging out around head-down, so I always feel them pretty high. She's been pretty quiet all weekend though, which makes me nervous. Dr said today that I'm doing perfect though! Her heart rate is still 151 and my blood pressure was 126/64, so that's awesome.

Kind of off topic, but its "bump picture day" for me, so I thought I'd post some comparisons 

Here's me at 6 weeks and 23 weeks with a 10 pound weight gain.



https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/IMG_20130617_171710_zps9e276fc3.jpg


---- Wow, sorry, they're ginormous. Any idea how to shrink them down?


----------



## MirandaH

Hello everyone! I am alive and I hope that everyone is doing well. I have been having a really hard time with the headaches, and have spent most of my time in bed in the dark. :( My insurance finally came through, so they called me today and told me that they are going to call me by 5 on Friday and tell me when my appointment will be with the neurologist....so of course, today is the first headache free day I have had in months! Yay! However, I am still having this thing going on where one of my eye twitches, but it must be on the inside because I can feel it, but no one can see it. They have me in drugs that they say are safe, but I try to only take them when I can't stand it anymore because I am worried about them and they knock me out. DH has been awesome about cleaning up after himself and making dinners, since I have not done much of anything. But, he has still not told his grandparents, whose house we got married at earlier this year!!! I assume when we go visit he is going to tell them that we picked her up on the side of the road and since she looks like us, we decided to keep her. :wacko:

Baby is fine and only measuring 2 days ahead, but they are not changing my due date. Despite only measuring 2 days ahead, I am HUGE!!! I started this pregnancy in size 10 - 12 jeans and am barely able to zip and button size 18s now. Hopefully, I will be getting this head thing under control and will be back. I have missed everyone and haven't done much more than check facebook from time to time, play a couple games of Candy Crush and go back to bed. The computer makes the headaches worse, so as much as I would like to completely catch up, at this point, I am going to just try to stay on top of the posts that are popping up and stay current if I can keep the headaches at bay. 

While we have purchased absolutely NOTHING and are not at all ready for this baby, I can't wait until she gets here. We have decided on the name Emily, but gotten no farther than that. Middle name is still up in the air. 

Hope everyone is doing well and babies are all fine! I am going to lay back down for a while.


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay Miranda!!!!!! So glad to hear from you! I stalked your profile last week trying to see what was happening with ya! I'm glad you are ok and seem to be feeling help. Emily is a nice name! I can't wait to hear what the neurologist says.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry about the terrible head aches, Miranda. Glad that Emily is doing okay though. :hugs:
I'm sure you'll find a nice middle name for her. I'm also sure that your DH will eventually tell his grandparents about her. :haha:

I'm still pretty small and haven't gained any weight, but I feel huge. Maybe Liam is just crowding up my organs like crazy. :wacko:

And I almost forgot! Today was V-day for me, yay viability! :happydance:


----------



## angel2010

Yay for vday Kalonkiki!


----------



## MirandaH

Thanks guys! Yesterday was nice, with no headache. But I can feel it coning back again today, already this morning. Will be glad to get in to see what is going on in there. I just wonder how long it will be before they can get me in. This is really causing a strain in the household with me not being able to do much of anything, but DH has been amazing and doesn't complain. I spend a lot of time sleeping off the headache meds. 

As far as weight goes, despite being huge, I have not gained an ounce. I am down a total of 19 pounds since finding out that we were expecting and still puking almost daily, if not several times a day, but I believe the headaches are contributing to that. 

As far as the grandparents go (the people who raised him, BTW!!!), he is afraid his grandmother will have a heart attack. She expressed her feelings on us having any children and it was very negative, but she is generally a negative person. DH was supposed to go on a fishing trip with his father this weekend, but has decided to stay home with me. It was our first argument. He was going to go without me, so that he could wait longer to tell them. I was super angry about it because I can't even talk to her. I feel like we are lying, since everyone in his family knows except them. I think their feelings are going to be hurt that they were the only ones who did not know. I just don't understand it. I think that since we are married and grown he needs to just go ahead and tell them, but it is not my place to do it, so I remain silent for now. 

Congrats on V Day KalonKiki!! I have 5 more days until then. I can't wait to get to that point and then a can relax a little bit more.


----------



## tx614

I am so sorry for all those headaches Miranda! I hope that the neurologist is able to help get those under control! Emily is a beautiful name! We still haven't picked one out!

Yay for Vday Kalonkiki!!! :)

How is everyone doing on their nursery? My hubby cleaned out his HUGE desk (he is a gamer and a writer so big ole desk) and we sold it on Craigslist yesterday. So baby's room is going to start taking shape soon. We are going to paint first then put carpet down. Then buy all the furniture and what not. I am very excited!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks everyone! And if there's anyone this week that I missed saying Happy V-day to, Happy belated V-day to you as well, Mamas! :D

Our nursery is still a wreck at this point. We were going to donate all of the junk in our bedroom that we didn't want/need so that we could start moving furniture out of the nursery and into the bedroom this past Saturday, but we had terrible storms all weekend. :wacko:


----------



## tx614

That is disappointing, you can do it this weekend though! That is the good part about doing it early is if something comes up it isn't a big deal!

I never really beleived in nesting...but now I do. I have been cleaning and organinzing like a mad woman! I can't stop. And I am normally NOT a cleaner. We are going to have a garage sale this weekend or next weekend to sell all of the stuff I have gone through. What is left is going straight to Goodwill and not back in the house! I never knew we had SO much clutter...we have only lived here a year.


----------



## Murmers0110

No nursery for us yet. We are moving at the end of next month but will paint the room pretty quickly once we move in. So exciting! Right now it's just packing up this damn house! We have already gotten rid of stuff and had a yard sale. We only have like 6 more weeks! EEEK!!!!


----------



## goddess25

Wish I was Nesting, not even close.

HappyV day Kalonkiki- yay!


----------



## tx614

That is exciting Murmers! At least everything will get to go in organized and you can pain the room when it is empty. That will be pretty!

Goddess, I just started! I don't know why. It is good and bad. I do the same thing over like 3 times, and that is annoying. My house looks better than ever and hubby is happy about that and that I am getting rid of stuff. 

How is everyone going to do their nursery? I am doing pink and brown bedding and accessories. Any suggestions on wall color? I was going to do pink but that seems like SO much pink with the bedding and all. Maybe a light green? I am not good at picking colors that go together.


----------



## MirandaH

I'm so glad I am not the only one nesting. I thought it was too early and that between being stuck in bed so long and not shopping at all, was just finally losing my mind because I was feeling better and wanted to start doing stuff.


----------



## SisterRose

Good to hear from you Miranda, hoping that you get to the borrom of the headaches soon :hugs:

Happy V-day Kalonkiki! yay! 

So far we've emptied the spare room of all of the junk we had in it(my OH is a gamer and computer nerd too, so we had a lot of computer junk in there) and random bits! once we'd emptied it we had the boiler moved from the cupboard it was in to downstairs out of the way. Now the cupboard is being converted in to a build in wardrobe and wooden flooring needs to be put down and then we can start painting and decorating. Can't wait. I spent £200 on nursery decorations, wallpaper and cute little bits n bobs last week and was expecting them delivered today but no sign *shrug* now im wondering if i picked Thursday and not Tuesday for delivery.

I had my 20 week scan finished up yesterday. Baby is fine, no evidence of anything wrong and I had my second confirmation of gender. Baby is definitely a girl!!!! :pink:

For anyone who might be interested, I put pictures in my pregnancy journal of the things I got for my nursery.


----------



## tx614

That is great news sisterrose!!! So excited for you! It is always reassuring after a scan. It is the best feeling.


----------



## girlnboots

The only nesting I do is in my nice, warm bed with the a/c on.

I keep running over everything that needs to be done, but I have no energy to do it. :-(


----------



## broodymrs

I'm with you girlinboots. I want to do stuff but constantly knackered. Our house is up for sale too so we are in limbo atm waiting to see if it sells.I don't think it will but not doing nursery just yet just in case.


----------



## jbell157

I'm jealous of all you ladies who have started! We are currently remodeling our house and the nursery is next. However, because a friend is helping us the help is not always reliable, but it is cheaper, so that's a plus. I know exactly how I'm going to decorate it though and the paint colors. We are huge Atlanta Braves baseball fans so we are doing a baseball nursery with Braves colors. Nice and simple. I am currently searching for an upholstered glider but they are quite expensive. Anyone know of where I can get one around or under $300?


----------



## ptr

tx614, how about leavign the walls white and just doing wall decals in brown/pink so that way when the baby is older it is easier to take down and add new decals or accessories that matches the new bedding for toddler bed and such. that's why i painted my daughter's room two toned greys so greys will go good with the majority of toddler bedding colors out there. Maybe something similar to this: 

https://img1.etsystatic.com/000/0/6418628/il_340x270.259454717.jpg


----------



## girlnboots

I love that, ptr! I'm a sucker for trees and birds.

jbell - Try walmart.com. they can ship it site to store for free, or to your home for cost.

My nursery is beige with hot pink and light pink accents. I'm about halfway done painting...for about a month now, but the crib is assembled, so at least she has somewhere to sleep, haha. My OH has started nesting, so he's always surprising me when I get home from work. Then I crash til the next time I work. Luckily, they're starting to schedule me lighter weeks since they know I'm getting overworked. Thank God!

I've had a quiet baby since Thursday, but she finally adjusted herself so I could feel her. Doc says we're still doing "perfect". 10 pound weight gain so far and my blood pressure was 122/64, I think.


----------



## ptr

I agree, I think the tree/bird decals are really pretty without being too overboard! You can also even paint your own tree/birds/flowers without needing to buy decals which is probably much more cheaper (by a hundred or hundred fifty, easily)! Just use a pencil and draw until you decide it is perfect then start painting. :thumbup:


----------



## ptr

My daughter has been head down since day 1 pretty much... but with this pregnancy, i was told at the 20 weeks ultrasound that the baby was breech.

now that i am nearly 25 weeks, I have been feeling TONS of kicks to my bladder and cervix nad very very low on my bump and I have felt kicks and punches at the same time on both sides of my bump but never on middle/top of my bump so I am wondering if this means the baby is breech still? When is it time to start worrying about breeched baby? I can't remember.. is it 32 weeks?


----------



## goddess25

My baby is still transverse too..not sure what gestation they start calling it breach.


----------



## ptr

I think 32 weeks... i will have to look it up.


----------



## goddess25

That sounds about right.


----------



## KalonKiki

Great minds think alike, ptr! I was going to suggest cream colored walls with brown and pink decals. :haha:
The tree and birds with flowers is really pretty though, I don't think I would have thought of that.

I wish I could paint my nursery, but unfortunately we live in an apartment, so decals and wall hangings only for us. I would have loved to have painted the walls teal with white sponging to make it look like waves though (we're doing a nautical theme).

I hope that baby moves into proper birthing position for you soon, ptr. :hugs:

That's exciting, Murmurs! It'll be nice to be moved into your new place and really be able to get the ball rolling. :D


----------



## Sbmack

goddess25 said:


> My baby is still transverse too..not sure what gestation they start calling it breach.

Mine is too. I feel all the kicks really low. The dr.'s have said not to worry though. 

Jbell, I'm also looking for a glider or Canadian Rocker as they are sometimes called. Babies R Us has them for $299 and the gliding ottomans for $100. 

Miranda, I hope your headaches go away soon and they figure out what's causing them! 

I haven't started the nursery yet. I still use the room as my office. We have to get on it soon though because there's wallpaper that has to come down. We have an old house so we never know how many layers there will be. I haven't decided on a theme or color scheme yet. At least you can repaint if it doesn't come out well.....we're having a hard time coming up with a name. It's so permanent.


----------



## angel2010

With Carter he was head down very early and stayed that way. I think this one moves around a lot still, but goes from head down to kind of diagonal with head and hands on very low right with bigger kicks on the left just below my belly button. I do feel lots of tickles on my cervix, but I think it might be her hands because I still feel her kicks up higher too.


----------



## broodymrs

At my 20 week scan baby didn't have head down but they never even mentioned it. Having another scan at 30 weeks so if he's not head down then I'll ask when he should be getting into position!


----------



## SisterRose

It's still really early to be worrying about babies position. I'm sure they still have so much room in there they flip and change position more than we realise! I'm pretty sure I felt my baby spin around last night (weird feeling)

I had a scan at 20+1 and baby was transverse across the bottom of my tummy, then I had a follow up scan at 21+4 on monday and baby was head down, with her body curling around my tummy and feet right up above my belly button. I must admit, I was a bit excited because my first daughter never went head down until labour started when I was induced. She was breech right up until 36ish weeks and then went transverse again and I was worried she wouldnt flip.
Ptr - I do think baby might be breech at the moment for you, because I used to feel a ridiculous amount of movement down in my pelvis/bladder area with DD1 and used to have my bladder assaulted all of the time. Not nice! Still plenty of time for baby to turn though :)

x


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

My daughter was breech until 36 weeks, we were going to discuss C-Section, but them she changed position and when head down.
This baby is really low. Even at my scan she had trouble measuring/checking his spine, because he wouldn't move out of my pelvis LOL. I'm growing a little trouble maker.
My kicks are still very low too, i get the occasional higher kick, but not often.


----------



## Girly922

They didn't really mention much to me about baby's position at my 20 week scan. Just that they really struggled to get head measurements as baby's head was really snug in my pelvis. I'm still only feeling low kicks and most of the time on the right. Can't quite figure out in my head how baby's positioned though. Lol.


----------



## ptr

Thanks ladies, I know my girl was head down most of the time because as she got bigger, i would start feeling when she had the hiccups and it would feel the strongest really low beacuse her head was in my pelvis and I could even make out her head when I felt around in my pelvis and her butt used to switch sides under my left/right ribs :haha: I'm not too worried about breech right now but I was just wonder when is the week that the drs will start to worry about it.


----------



## Murmers0110

tx614 said:


> That is exciting Murmers! At least everything will get to go in organized and you can pain the room when it is empty. That will be pretty!
> 
> Goddess, I just started! I don't know why. It is good and bad. I do the same thing over like 3 times, and that is annoying. My house looks better than ever and hubby is happy about that and that I am getting rid of stuff.
> 
> How is everyone going to do their nursery? I am doing pink and brown bedding and accessories. Any suggestions on wall color? I was going to do pink but that seems like SO much pink with the bedding and all. Maybe a light green? I am not good at picking colors that go together.


I am doing mine with gray walls and rainbow accents. Lots of
Bright colors.


----------



## goddess25

I want to buy a glider too but not sure I can justify the money..I have BF 2 babies without having one.


----------



## Girly922

I think my mum wants to get us a nursing chair which will be a big help. Probably wouldn't get one if we were having to get it to be honest.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm not sure what position Liam is in either. I think he moves around a lot though because I feel him move everywhere in my abdomen. He hates it when I lay on my right side and likes to tap my hip repeatedly until I move to my left side when I do, it really tickles. :haha:

I keep hoping that my mom will let me borrow her glider since she doesn't need it anymore. I'm not sure if she will or not though. It would save us quite a bit if she did, and I love the side pockets on it. It's a beautiful glider, she found it on Craigslist for $60 I think and it was in perfect condition. You might look into getting a used glider if you're having trouble justifying spending the money on a new one.


----------



## Murmers0110

jbell157 said:


> I'm jealous of all you ladies who have started! We are currently remodeling our house and the nursery is next. However, because a friend is helping us the help is not always reliable, but it is cheaper, so that's a plus. I know exactly how I'm going to decorate it though and the paint colors. We are huge Atlanta Braves baseball fans so we are doing a baseball nursery with Braves colors. Nice and simple. I am currently searching for an upholstered glider but they are quite expensive. Anyone know of where I can get one around or under $300?

Hey me too on the gliders! I have been finding them at Walmart,target and babies r us all with ottomans.


----------



## ptr

another alternative on the glider is a recliner. i have a leather recliner that we planned to have in the living room for dh but as soon as we had the baby it's been moved to the baby room adn there haev been many nights where we have used it to rock or to lay down when my girl doesn't want us to leave for a bit. i like a lot how we can lay down on it instead of sitting up on the glider.


----------



## Girly922

A lot of the gliders here are reclinable too which I like. Think we've chosen ours now, mainly because my mum can use her clubcard points to get it half price :)


----------



## Lownthwaite

I'm starting to wonder if baby is breech too. :wacko:

99% of his kicks are either to my cervix or I can feel them in my bum! :dohh:

It wonder bother me so much but I'm hoping for this birth to be a VBAC and I know a breech baby will really throw a spanner in the works for that! :dohh::nope:


----------



## girlnboots

You could also check consignment shops and Goodwill, etc. Ours normally has pretty decent used furniture for dirt cheap prices. 

Completely off subject, but I'm irritated today. I doubt any of you are as dumb as I am, but if you decide to make your own mobile, use something other than slippery fishing line. I was prepared to loop the line back through the beads so if one falls, they don't all fall. However, the line is so slippery that I have to loop the line back through and double knot each one. Use some kind of thread or twine instead. Good thing this mobile is turning out really cute or else I would have given up hours ago.


----------



## goddess25

Craigslist and consignment stores are an excellent idea..or I might pop into the states and buy one much cheaper.


----------



## tx614

We got ours on Craigslist! It was too good to pass up, the people were moving and it was hardly used for a fraction of the price! 

Recliner sounds nice too though! We may get one of those for the living room.


----------



## Junebugs

At my 20 week ultrasound our baby was head down but I can feel he/she flipping all the tine... sometimes I get hard kicks in the cervix/bladder and sometimes they are at the top


----------



## MirandaH

My baby has been in the same spot for every scan that I have had. I thought that she was flipping, but she either isn't, or she really likes the spot she is in, and it is not head down. They have mentioned it to me at the last two appointments, and I am getting irritated, because I believe that we all still have plenty of time and I have enough to worry about right now, without adding more on that is unnecessary. 

In related news, I went to my appointment today and am down another 4 pounds, which brings my total weight loss up to 23 pounds. And the neurologist can't get me in until September 9th!!! I don't know if I will make it that long. :wacko:


----------



## girlnboots

Wow, Miranda. I know they probably have other patients, but you'd think a neurologist would have a sense of urgency with the situation. Are there any other ones in a nearby town that could get you in sooner?

Btw, I think it was you that mentioned your baby was measuring 2 days ahead at your last scan? Mine was too! I just noticed we have the same due date, haha. What a neat coincidence!


----------



## goddess25

Tired this morning at work..last night was the night that my baby decided to summersault while kicking and bunching my insides all night long..he/she finally fell asleep around 5am then my alarm went off. 

Sorry to hear the neurologist can't see you till September Miranda..


----------



## Sbmack

Miranda, that seems so far away. I hope something comes up and they can see you sooner. You'd think you'd move to the front of the line because you're pregnant!


----------



## Murmers0110

That's so far off Miranda! I can't believe they are treating you that way!


----------



## ptr

Wow, September? Might as well cancel it and give birth because at this rate you'd be already there :dohh:


----------



## MirandaH

Thanks everyone, I feel the same way about all of it. The doctor's office said they called every neurologist that takes my insurance and September 9th was the soonest anyone could get me in. They told them that I was pregnant and from what I am hearing, they really fought for me, but I guess that I can understand. It would make sense that anyone needing to see a neurologist has a serious problem and needs to be seen as soon as possible. I guess I am just going to have to keep riding it out as I have been.


----------



## goddess25

Any way you could at least pay privately for a consult so you know what is going on?


----------



## MirandaH

goddess25 said:


> Any way you could at least pay privately for a consult so you know what is going on?

Unfortunately, no. My ex went to see a neurologist and the bill for the initial consult was over $2000. On top of that, neurologists around here do not take self-pay. Even if you are a billionaire and can pay for everything up front, they won't take anyone that does not have insurance. I have no idea why this is, if people offer to pay in full up front, even adding extra money in case it is more than they think it will be, but you can't get an appointment if you are self pay or without a referral. At least I have the referral, but for the most part, you can't even call and make an appointment yourself until you are in. The doctor's office has to do it and you don't get to choose when your appointment will be. They tell you when to be there and you better not have plans.


----------



## MirandaH

Well, the shit hit the fan last night. We got a call from DH's cousin who was beyond pissed that she had not been told about the baby...and then we got the call from his aunt...and then we got the call from his grandmother. They were the only ones left that didn't know. He and his cousin haven't been close since their other grandmother died. His aunt wasn't told, because she would tell grandma. Grandma is hurt and angry that she was the last to be told. I knew this was exactly what was going to happen, because I would be upset if I were her also. :cry:


----------



## goddess25

It was bound to happen eventually under the circumstances. At least the news is out now.


----------



## tx614

I am sorry Miranda :(

Like Goddess said though, at least the news is out. It will be nice to not have to keep it a secret anymore.


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh Miranda, I'm so sorry about all the crap that's happening! It really sucks that you can't get in any sooner than September. I really hope that you'll be okay for that long. :hugs:

I'm also sorry that your DH's grandmother, cousin, and aunt had to find out that way. I would be upset too if I was the last to know that one of my close family members was having a baby (like one of my siblings, or my own children or grandchildren). At least they know now though, so there's no more hiding it on your DH's part.


----------



## Murmers0110

It was bound to happen. I never understood why he was hiding it. Can you explain that again? If you don't mind.


----------



## Jaymelynn

MirandaH said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> Any way you could at least pay privately for a consult so you know what is going on?
> 
> Unfortunately, no. My ex went to see a neurologist and the bill for the initial consult was over $2000. On top of that, neurologists around here do not take self-pay. Even if you are a billionaire and can pay for everything up front, they won't take anyone that does not have insurance. I have no idea why this is, if people offer to pay in full up front, even adding extra money in case it is more than they think it will be, but you can't get an appointment if you are self pay or without a referral. At least I have the referral, but for the most part, you can't even call and make an appointment yourself until you are in. The doctor's office has to do it and you don't get to choose when your appointment will be. They tell you when to be there and you better not have plans.Click to expand...

I am sorry you are having these awful headaches. I understand how difficult it is getting these appointments- especially as a new patient. I dont know if it will help, but when my neurologist has no availability I ask to be on a wait list and if anyone cancels they call and squeeze me in. It probably worked only a handful on times, but maybe you will get lucky.


----------



## tx614

Happy Eggplant Jaymelynn!! I can't wait to be a new fruit. Seems like I have been a papaya for a long time. I wonder how many weeks the eggplant is.


----------



## Jaymelynn

tx614 said:


> Happy Eggplant Jaymelynn!! I can't wait to be a new fruit. Seems like I have been a papaya for a long time. I wonder how many weeks the eggplant is.

Haha! I felt like I was a papaya for two weeks instead of one. You only have 1 more day until you get the eggplant too.


----------



## tx614

:) I know! I think Papaya was 3 weeks, but now I am not sure. It all runs together lol. 

We went looking at carpet for the nursery yesterday, it was very exciting, but all the options were a lot more expensive than I thought they would be. Most things are it seems though. Can't wait to get started on the nursery!!


----------



## broodymrs

I can't wait to start nursery either. Bought car seat yesterday which was exciting!


----------



## emeraldmoon

Hi, I'm I too late to join?
I'm expecting my first on Oct 29th!


----------



## tx614

Welcome Emeraldmoon!! Glad you are here!


----------



## SisterRose

Hey Emeraldmoon, of course you're not too late! :wave:

broodymrs - we got a car seat yesterday too :) which one did you go for?


----------



## broodymrs

Welcome EmeraldMoon.

We got the Graco Logico S HP. I signed up to Which so I can check out the reviews on everything baby related! It fits in a our smaller car without a base (which according to the reviews is safer) and the bigger car needs a base randomly. It's still got great ratings with the base though and it will be easier for getting baby in and out quickly. I'll be using the bigger car mostly. 

What seat did you get?

Had a pretty dramatic weekend actually. Found out Fri evening my irresponsbile little brother who has gone travelling Oz managed to find time before he went to knock up his ex! Just so many dramas there I can't even get into it. And on Sat found out last weekend my MIL spiked me! That sounds worse than it is but basically she put rum in a fruit salad she then gave to me, so I am fuming about that and praying it's not done any damage. I've not even had a glass of wine or anything since I found out I was preggers! Argh!!

Anyway trying to distract myself from these dramas by buying loads for baby!


----------



## SisterRose

Broodymrs - which sounds like a really good idea! we went for the maxi cosi pebble in the end while the sale was on in mothercare. I've read some good reviews about it and they showed us how it all strapped in and such while we were there.

Oh no! Whats your brother planning on doing about that then? I'm sure the rum in the fruit salad will be absolutely fine so try not to worry about it. I'm the same as you and I havent touched a drop of alcohol since I found out I was pregnant but know that some pregnant women have a glass of wine here and there quite often and nothing is wrong with heir babies once they're born! I know what you mean about being angry though as I would have been too. She should have at least told you it had alcohol in it before serving it to you. My OH's grandma almost did the same earlier in the year, making a trifle with lots of sherry in it but thankfully I remembered christmas and the amount of sherry that she put in the trifle then and said I didn't want any.



where's everyone feeling kicks now? It's random for me, I don't know if she turns around a lot but today I'm feeling a lot of kicks above my belly button again so I think she's either still head down or has turned back head down!


----------



## Girly922

We got the maxi-cosi pebble too, got that a few weeks ago while it was on sale. Seems to strap into the car really easily and is so easy with the pram we bought. 

I'm sure the rum wouldn't have done any harm broodymrs. As SisterRose said, quite a few women have an occasional glass of wine or a cheeky shandy while pregnant and don't seem to cause any problems. I've been really craving a cider but haven't touched a drop of alcohol since Christmas, wouldn't drink while we were TTC, and am managing to ignore those cravings right now. Lol. 

We've had a busy weekend really. I've been working all weekend and today OH bought himself a new car (well, new to him). It's a 2004 reg but it really good condition. This way we know we've got two reliable cars that the pram will fit in once pumpkin's here. 

Welcome emeraldmoon!!


----------



## broodymrs

I think maxi cosi pebble was in the top 10 so think you've got a good one!

Feeling kicks all over and i have had what feels like feet under my ribs, ouch!

My bro is going to give the relationship another go but he_doesn't want to come back from oz for another 5-6 months and she wants him back now so they're not speaking. I'm just trying to keep out of it.


----------



## Maze

Welcome emeraldmoon! What team are you, and I will add a stork next to your name on the front page.


I got this car seat https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=16548906 , that way I could just snap it into this double stroller I bought to get the toddler and new baby around. https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=11291073

I don't know where it ranks, but I just did review research and finding something that would make going for walks with both wee ones easy was a priority.


----------



## emeraldmoon

Hi :)
I'm team :blue:

DH and I went looking at buggys, cots, moses baskets etc in mothercare yday and boy is it a mine field!

My SIL (DH's sis) is giving us a Maxi Cosi car seat to use from birth and we're going to look at reviews online to figure out what buggy etc to buy

Also looked in Tesco (I'm in the UK) as they have a baby event and didn't know where to start with what brand of new born nappy (diaper) or milk etc to get. Didn't know what size to get as there are a few choices depending on how big the baby is too. 
We're a bit overwhelmed to say the least!


----------



## Girly922

Emeralmoon - we got a barely used icandy apple off eBay that the maxi cosi goes into so easily. And was so much cheaper than buying new! I bought a few packs of baby wipes and bits in the tesco baby event. We're not buying many nappies because of the differen sizes. We'll get a couple of packs of pampers new baby, they go up to 14lbs and my friend who's just had a little boy said they were the best she found. Instead we're buying gift cards everytime we go to tesco or sainsburys. Only for like £10 each time but so once baby is here and we know what we need, we've got the money put aside specifically of that. 

Maze, sounds like the perfect car seat for you but omg, car seats are really expensive there!! Lol. 

Broodymrs, I hope your brother figures out what he wants/needs to do and steps up. :)


----------



## girlnboots

I haven't decided if a stroller is really necessary for us. We never really go anywhere, and if we do, we can just use a car seat/carrier. I did register for one, but I don't think we need it yet. Maybe in the spring?

V-Day tomorrow!!! I'm already celebrating in my head.


----------



## SisterRose

emeraldmoon said:


> Hi :)
> I'm team :blue:
> 
> DH and I went looking at buggys, cots, moses baskets etc in mothercare yday and boy is it a mine field!
> 
> My SIL (DH's sis) is giving us a Maxi Cosi car seat to use from birth and we're going to look at reviews online to figure out what buggy etc to buy
> 
> Also looked in Tesco (I'm in the UK) as they have a baby event and didn't know where to start with what brand of new born nappy (diaper) or milk etc to get. Didn't know what size to get as there are a few choices depending on how big the baby is too.
> We're a bit overwhelmed to say the least!

Ive been looking at the nappies in tesco too, and was going to buy the boxes of nappies that're half price £15 in the smallest size as I expect to go through a lot in the first month! seemed like a good deal. I also reccomend tesco home brand nappies as we started off with huggies and pampers with our daughter but found that tesco ones are almost half the price and are really, really good. No leaking and very absorbant so we won't be buying the brand name ones again this time. 
I'd also reccomend looking in morrisons as they have a baby event on at the moment too and even though i am planning to breast feed, i got a breast pump for £16 and a 6 pack of bottles for £9.99 the other day :D

Also...we're gonna get the silvercross surf pram from mothercare x


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome emeraldmoon! :wave: :flower:

Sounds like you've gotten some pretty good stuff, ladies! We don't have a whole lot right now and probably won't until later.

I'm pretty much feeling kicks everywhere, but mostly on my sides and hips, though occasionally I feel them around and above my belly button and my ribs.


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm gonna go with travel system route. The one I registers for and got enough store credit to go get after my last shower ( we had a lot of doubles so I returned a bunch of stuff!) now says its no longer available! The registry is at Walmart. It doesn't say out of stock it says no longer avalible! I called the company that makes it (evenflo) and they said its a Walmart exclusive and they still make it! Wtf! I know someone on here works for Walmart. Do you know what all of that means? It's the evenflo journey lite travel system in galaxy.


----------



## broodymrs

For nappies which says the best are pampers, then aldi then asda. Think we might get a few of each to try.

Sister rose: we've been given a silver cross travel system but it's too bulky for what we want so may sell it. If u don't mind second hand you're welcome to have a look at it. Let me know and i'll send you some pics if you want.


----------



## girlnboots

I don't know much about online stuff, but I pulled the item number. I can see if it's in stock at a walmart near you. I facebook stalked you for your location, hope you don't mind! The warehouse might be on backstock or something, but a store might have it in stock. Give me like... 20ish minutes and I'll have an answer. It's been a long day of cupcake making, so I'm ready to do something else.


----------



## Maze

Girly922 said:


> Emeralmoon - we got a barely used icandy apple off eBay that the maxi cosi goes into so easily. And was so much cheaper than buying new! I bought a few packs of baby wipes and bits in the tesco baby event. We're not buying many nappies because of the differen sizes. We'll get a couple of packs of pampers new baby, they go up to 14lbs and my friend who's just had a little boy said they were the best she found. Instead we're buying gift cards everytime we go to tesco or sainsburys. Only for like £10 each time but so once baby is here and we know what we need, we've got the money put aside specifically of that.
> 
> Maze, sounds like the perfect car seat for you but omg, car seats are really expensive there!! Lol.
> 
> Broodymrs, I hope your brother figures out what he wants/needs to do and steps up. :)


Oh man no, we didn't pay that for the seat lol. We found it elsewhere for $175 in the US. Toysrus in Canada has some of the worst prices for baby items!


----------



## Murmers0110

Girlnboots you were a lot of help! I called all around me but they only had the display. I managed to find one at the local store by my parents. They are going to pick it up tomorrow! Woohoo!


----------



## tx614

Anyone getting a Chicco Keyfit carseat? All my friends swear by it, but I don't know anyone who has it.

Also, is anyone else still have days where baby doesn't move much. Today I only felt her probaby like 5x. Usually she kicks like 5x in a row, so not sure why she is so quiet today. Just makes me worry, I hope I am not the only one


----------



## KalonKiki

Yeah, there are generally big stretches of time that I don't feel Liam move throughout the day. I think that's why they don't have you start counting fetal kicks until 28 weeks because it's common for movement to be scarce or irregular until then.


----------



## jbell157

tx614 I'm getting a Chicco Keyfit 30. I did a lot of research and it is supposed to be a very safe car seat. It came down to the Chicco and the Britax B-safe. I needed the Chicco b/c it fits more securely in my jogging stroller. Not that I'm going to run with an infant carseat in it, but we only want to have one stroller so we are getting something that fits all aspects of our lives.

Also, Sam was very quite yesterday and today but he just kicked about 5 times in a row so I know he is ok, just not very active. My ribs have been sore and I tend to notice that when I'm sore somewhere, like ribs or pelvic area from stretching he gets a little quiet.


----------



## broodymrs

I've noticed dylan's quieter when i get growing pains too and i don't think he has a regular pattern yet either. Still it might be worth asking your midwife if you are worried. I'dd hate for you not to ask and something be wrong, although i'm sure it's not. I'm thinking of getting a count the kicks wristband. Anyone else had these? What exactly do they do?


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome Emerald!

My LO has been quite lately too. It's been really hot here....wonder if that has anything to do with it. I have a dr. appt. on Thursday. I'll ask the dr. when I should start monitoring kicks. I hadn't really thought about doing that before. 

I'm going to register today. I feel very unprepared though because I haven't done a ton of research. I'm going with one of my best friends who has a two year old daughter and is pregnant with a son (due a week before me). She will be a big help and has gone through it so I'm not so worried. My husband is pretty anal about research so I figure I'll give him some models and he can do the boring stuff. I'm sure we can manage the registry online. 

Yesterday I had a mini shower. Some customers of customers of mine hosted. I sell wine. The hosts were a couple that frequent a wine shop I do a lot of business and teach classes at. They were very sweet to do so. They have a daughter my age (32) that hasn't started having children yet so they're a bit antsy to be grandparents I think. I was psyched to receive a baby food maker that steams and purees all in one. It will also reheat from freezing.


----------



## goddess25

Not entirely sure what car seat to get this time around. Our infant car seat has expired. I might just buy a britax marathon right off the bat as you can use it for infants, the only downside is you would not be able to port the baby in their infant car seat while our and about. It just seems like a lot of money to spend $300 on an infant car seat and then 6 months later shell out another $400 for a bigger one, DS was out of his infant car seat just before 6 months and DD was close to a year old.


----------



## girlnboots

My sister gave us a baby trend car seat. I've heard mixed reviews, but nothing too terrible. It's accident free and her daughter just outgrew it, so it worked out for us.

Happy V-Day, 14th-ers!


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy Vday, girlnboots! :D :happydance:
And to all of the other mamas that have their Vday today, of course. :winkwink:


----------



## broodymrs

Happy vday to everyone who is 24 weeks today!

I spoke too soon about Dylan not being active sometimes. Today has been off the chart with activity. I've had an emergency midwife appointment due to my stomach vibrating this morning but everything ok so she thinks he is just moving around so much that he made my waters swoosh about and make me feel vibrations! I'm sat here now watching my tum jiggle about all over the place! At least DH came to the appointment with me so he's now heard the heartbeat which was lovely.


----------



## Murmers0110

Ok ladies set me straight on this whole vday thing. Does it start when you complete 23 weeks and start 24 ? I have an app that says that says the sate for good infant survival rate is 27 weeks. What isbthe difference between the 2?


----------



## girlnboots

24 weeks is when most doctors and hospitals will put in effort to keep your baby alive if you have to give birth. Before that, they'd probably just swaddle it and hand it over.


----------



## goddess25

As above 24 weeks is the time that most hospitals and doctors will make life saving attempts if babies are born although I have heard of some centers at 23+ ish weeks making valiant attempts.

Congrats on V day.


----------



## Junebugs

Sorry Ladies i have been MIA, my internet was down but it is back up and running! 

Congrats to everyone that has made it to the there V-DAY!!!! I cant wait for mine to come! 

As for carseats, thats the good thing about having LO close in age that my old infant seat for Mason will still be good for this one!! :)


----------



## broodymrs

My pregnancy book said 23+1 is actually v day but generally most people seem to say 24 weeks. Xx


----------



## girlnboots

The earliest I've heard is 20 weeks, because a handful of babies have survived that young, which might be the "scientific v-day", but the chances are very, very low, like less than 5-10 percent, and if they survive, they're almost guaranteed to have severe health issues.

Wow. What a sentence.


----------



## Murmers0110

Here is the response I got from a friend of mine that I a nicu nurse.




A baby can survive if born at 24 weeks they are just at more risk for things such as brain bleeds and infection because their skin is more fragile. Plus they would have to be on the ventilator because they cant breathe on their own yet. 27 weeks is still at risk for all those things but every week the baby stays in the lower the risk for all those complications become.


----------



## tx614

I had a friend who had her baby at 28 weeks and he is now a year and a half and doing well with no known complications! I do hope my little girl waits for full term!!!


----------



## jbell157

Alright ladies I need some serious help! Since Saturday I have had this awful ache below my bra line on the right side of my rib cage. It radiates from the front to the back and right now it is excruciating. It hurts to breath or move. Last night if I rolled onto my side I immediately woke up in pain. It was awful.

Does anyone know if this is normal or how to deal with it? I'm on the verge of tears and I'm going to lose it because I'm so tired from no sleep.


----------



## Jaymelynn

I too still have "quiet days" which drive me crazy. Yesterday was one of them. I have no advice, but it is nice to see I am not the only one. My doctor said to wait until 28 weeks before starting to count kicks.


----------



## girlnboots

I've been having rib pains for a few weeks now. It helps me to press on my back on the same side as my ribs. It almost feels like they're broken. I can feel the one that's out of place though. It's gross.


----------



## jbell157

girlnboots said:


> I've been having rib pains for a few weeks now. It helps me to press on my back on the same side as my ribs. It almost feels like they're broken. I can feel the one that's out of place though. It's gross.

That sounds awful! I think it's just from stretching. I feel like my belly has grown a lot and is growing a lot faster this past week.


----------



## Maze

I had pain like that with Sophie, she bruised a rib though and tore one of my muscles. I think it is still a bit early for baby to be able to pull that off yet... you're probably right that your muscles are just screaming due to sudden stretching.


----------



## jbell157

Maze said:


> I had pain like that with Sophie, she bruised a rib though and tore one of my muscles. I think it is still a bit early for baby to be able to pull that off yet... you're probably right that your muscles are just screaming due to sudden stretching.

Thanks Maze! And Ouch!!! I hope you don't have to go through that again!


----------



## broodymrs

I think it is coz everuthing is moving up too, at least only a few weeks and then it'll move back down and then the pain of labour! Fun!


----------



## Junebugs

I remember having that kind of pain with Mason... he would just push so hard up on my right side under my ribs i just wanted to cry.... but like Maze said i think its a little to early for that.. i remember it starting around 28 weeks i think


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry ladies, but I need to rant a little. 

I've been having some pretty serious fights with DF lately and I'm not even sure that I even still want to be with him anymore. I can't handle the stress and I just don't know what to do. I feel so lost and scared and I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## ptr

Oh no, what are you guys fighting about? Would it matter a year from now? If not then its probably not worth fighting over let alone thinking about leaving him.


----------



## goddess25

Pregnancy is a time that brings out the worst in all of us. Its a stressful time all round. You need to sot down with DF for a serious chat. Sorry your going through this.


----------



## lulu83

Sorry hun :( I try to ask that question whenever I have a problem or disagreement- will it matter in a year? It's easy to get heated in the moment, especially when preggo. It can be a stressful time for everyone..plus the hormones. I'm not sure what you're fighting about, but I hope it's fixable...if that's what makes sense for you guys.

Sending lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks for all of the concern and advice, mamas. I did sit down and talk for a long time with DF and I feel a lot better now. We've both been stressed out a lot and it has put some strain on our relationship, but we both believe that it's just a temporary set back. It probably really won't matter in a year. I just hope that the stress isn't hurting LO too much. :wacko:


----------



## ptr

I am glad to hear that you guys have worked it out!!! Pregnancy can be stressful and it can be reflective of the stresses in other aspects of your life. And nah, I am sure your bub is perfectly fine... it takes a LOT of stress to really have an impact on the bub. :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

Im glad you worked it out! I totally understand how you feel and sometimes things can get really stressfull and its even harder when your pregnant.


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm glad that the 2 of you talked about it. Taking always seems to help things In my relationship.


----------



## Maze

I have gotten into some of the most childish, most distressing arguments with my husband this pregnancy. It is always so alarming because truly, I love him very much and we are very well-matched. It is just a time of such high emotion, especially when you're on the verge of becoming parents for the first time, it can be that more stressful as a result because you're taking a step into the unknown together. Glad you were able to talk things through and know you're not alone!


26 weeks! Last week before third trimester, boy is time flying. Only 91 days until my scheduled c-section. Crazy.


----------



## ptr

You're so lucky, Maze, that you have a set date that you can have a real countdown :haha: Mine is just an estimated 99 days :haha: 

Tomorrow, I'll 26 weeks and one more week until I can say I am officially 2/3 done with this pregnancy. OMG. I remember it like it was yesterday that I entered 2nd trimester! Wow.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Sorry i've not been around much, hope you're all well.
Congrats to all who have reached V-Day :)

Wow maze, 91 days. That doesn't seem long at all.


----------



## Maze

Thanks guys! I like having a definite 'date by' to go on. However, I didn't make it to my scheduled c-section with my daughter, so basically as soon as I reach September it could happen at any time. I had Sophie at 36 weeks, and they had scheduled her c-section for 37 weeks in hopes that they could avoid me going into labour naturally. (I was having serious issues with blood pressure.)


----------



## tx614

KalonKiki-so glad you guys were able to work it out. We have been fighting more and getting on each other's nerves more too, so don't feel alone! DH says he understands that I have high hormones right now, but I don't think he does or he would be WAY more sensitive. Glad y'all were able to sit down and talk things through, that shows real maturity and love for eachother.

Maze-I can't beleive you only have 91 more days!! That is awesome. How many weeks will you be at your Csection? I could do the math, but my brain is not feeling up to it today. lol


----------



## jbell157

Kalon I'm glad to hear you got it figured out. I swear its so easy to drive each other insane. Just take a breath and maybe leave the house for a little while next time. Go get a pedicure or get a smoothie or frozen yogurt by yourself. But don't just leave without saying you'll be back in a little while after you chill out...did that once, I came back feeling much better and he was really peeved. :doh:

Maze I can't believe you only have 91 days. I feel like its going by so fast but when you put it in that perspective it kind of freaks me out! :) I hope you don't have a repeat of bp problems though. I'm sure thats tough and scary.


----------



## goddess25

Kalon super glad to hear that you had a long talk with him. Try not to get it down too much, its a very stressful time like ptr said as much as its exciting its scary and stressful too especially becoming first time parents. Just keep communicating and you will be just fine.


----------



## Maze

jbell157 said:


> Maze I can't believe you only have 91 days. I feel like its going by so fast but when you put it in that perspective it kind of freaks me out! :) I hope you don't have a repeat of bp problems though. I'm sure thats tough and scary.

I will be 39 weeks and I really hope I can hold off till then, I know that sounds unusual because after 37 weeks most women are like OK I AM READY NOW... but Sophie's birthday is the 11th of September, so if I can keep two weeks between their birthdays (and later, their birthday parties) it will be a _little_ less overwhelming.


----------



## goddess25

Oh yes I know that feeling. There is precisely 1 week between both my kids and i thought i was going into labour on his birthday but thankfully it was a bit of time. I wanted it a bit more apart to give them that separate feeling of their own birthdays.


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks ladies! I certainly don't feel alone. You're all wonderful. :hugs: <3

Wow, it really isn't much longer for you then, Maze! This has all gone by so quickly. I've decided that I would like to be induced on October 16th if I don't give birth naturally before then. That way he'll have a fair chance to come out on his own without me reaching the dreadful 2 week overdue mark. It would also be nice to have at least 10 days between his birthday and mine so that he can be able to really have his own birthday and feel special (if I let myself go the max amount that they'll let me before I'm induced then I'd be giving birth two days before my birthday). I think 10 days is a nice recovery time so that I'll actually be able to enjoy my birthday too rather than spending it either in the hospital and/or in serious pain this year.


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## girlnboots

Weird. I want to give birth on the 16th too. My niece, nephew, grandma, and I all have the sixteenth for birthdays ranging from July to November, except for October. It's only 2 days past my due date, so it's possible!


----------



## Girly922

I've been told I'm not allowed to give birth on the 16th :haha: It's my day's birthday that day and he doesn't want to share it! Lol. What with it being 4 days before my due date I've told him there's a chance he could be getting a grandchild for his birthday this year.


----------



## Junebugs

That's funny because my dh thinks I am going to give birth on the 16th.. lol


----------



## broodymrs

My dad wants me to have baby on his bday! It's the 27th sep so only 5 days before due date!


----------



## ptr

Sept 27 is my mother's birthday. My sister wants the baby on that day. I was induced at 39w4d with my first so i *dont* think i would be induced at 39 weeks exact unless my dr is in favor for it :shrug: I am leaning for an October birthday though as October is my favorite month.


----------



## jbell157

October is my favorite month as well ptr! We specifically tried for an October baby so we were really excited when it happened :)

My DH's grandmother's birthday is Oct. 24th and his family has made me lie to her and a few others and say the due date is that day to make her happy :wacko: So I'm assuming they would love for Sam to be born that day as well. I don't really care, I just want him here before November for an October birthday and so I don't have to go too far past due.


----------



## Girly922

I know that feeling jbell! I love the month October and from the moment we found out, I've been so excited to be having an October baby. But if I go overdue, we'll be in November before they'd induce me. Knowing my luck I'll go overdue too.


----------



## ptr

What is your EDD, jbell? The only worry I have is how I don't really have "space" between October and September. :haha: becaues Icould very well have a september baby. October is my favorite month but DH and I was ttc and I never looked up edd in fear I would be disappointed if I didn't get this or that EDD month (except for december, i do not WANT a christmas baby!) but it just happened that we got an October edd so it was sorta like a bonus when I looked up the edd :D


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

My son was 4 weeks early, and they said i could have baby early again, but won't get me a C-Section until 39 weeks, which has annoyed me. So unless i make it to 39 weeks i can't have the birth i want, and i really don't want to tear again.
But then again i'd love to go to my due date and have a halloween baby. Gosh, i don;t know what i want!! LOL.


----------



## Maze

October is my favourite month as well! But September is pretty grand too, so I am not too bothered by having another September baby. Anything beats my son's birthday which is in January just after the holidays, it is pretty miserable lol. I make an effort every year though to make sure his day is extra special so it stands out from all the holiday merriment.


----------



## tx614

I love September and October! I think it is the perfect time of year. Plus our kids won't be young for their grade once they start school. Which doesn't always matter, but it does for some kids!

Question: Has anyone else had like a burning in the back of their throat? I know that is a weird question, but it has been happening all morning!


----------



## Girly922

Maze, my birthday's in January and everyone complains about having no money left thanks to Xmas. If I want to go out with friends for a birthday meal it has to be somewhere affordable because its before the January payday. It's a pain! Lol. 

Tx - sounds like acid reflux. I've had loads so far. Apparently it's to do with extra pressure on your stomach plus a relaxed sphincter allowing stomach acid to travel up your oesophagus. Really quite unpleasant. I haven't found much to calm it either. But I now know I can't eat apples! Lol.


----------



## ptr

Tx614: acid reflux. Take prilosec or zantac and it will help tremedulously with that. I used to wake up an hour or 2 with acid sitting in my throat causing it to be on fire and making me run and puke! Tums don't work and you have to be careful with popping tums as you can lose track and too much tums can be harmful.


----------



## goddess25

Definitely sounds like acid reflux.

I have been having a bit of that and vomiting but I dont want to take anything. I do pop a few tums but as PTR says they dont work so am trying gaviscon tabs and they seem to be working better.

I am just looking forward to having a kid with a birthday other than February.


----------



## Girly922

I've tried tums and gavison, neither seem to shift mine. The one thing that does, chocolate milkshake! Lol.


----------



## goddess25

milk is supposed to line your gut...


----------



## ptr

gaviscon never worked for me either, i don't know why i bothered with gaviscon for so long. really thankful i found zantac for this pregnancy as it works awesome. i had chili with hot dog last night for dinner and i thought to myself "i'm goign to sooo regret this!" but decided to take a zantac just in case... and lo and behold, no heartburn :happydance:


----------



## tx614

Thanks ladies! I will try gaviscon or zantac, but also milkshakes and milk :). I am not a big fan of this feeling lol. I will send hubby to the store!!


----------



## lady1985

Hello all! Sorry ive been missing for a while bin over to the uk visiting family and shopping for Leon's clothes and bits and pieces as things are super expensive here in Malta.

Seems like you are all doing well and seem to be taking it all in ur stride! Im still loving being pregnant and more so over the last two weeks as my tummy seems to be popping out alot now finally! Lots of kicking now and big movements can be seen from outside too!

Been thinking more about the birth and really trying to keep a calm level head. I havent been to any classes yet but plan on doing so soon. I think im steering more toward pethadine injecton and gas & air as time goes on, the epidural seems to be going down in my wants! How is everyone thinking about birth now? Any tips for us 1st timers?


----------



## Murmers0110

Take some tums!!! Totally do the trick for me!

I reall hope I come within the 10 days before Halloween. My due date ia the 21st and I am wanting to go on or a lil after my due date. Not before. I want it to be close enough to Halloween so that I can have Halloween themes birthday parties and can bring it home from the hospital in a costume. I don't want it to be on the holiday itself because I was her to have her own day.


----------



## Murmers0110

I am finished with all of my classes. They helped me a lot, really cleared up a lot for me. I'm not stressed about it. Just be sure to give me all the drugs:haha:
Our bodies are made for this and this is the staffs job. It easy to freak out per and I don't handle pain well at all do therefore I want all they will gie me but I'm totally confident things will go according to plan. It may take a while and there may be bumps in the road but at the end of the day or the next day we will have our babies!


----------



## jbell157

tx614 said:


> I love September and October! I think it is the perfect time of year. Plus our kids won't be young for their grade once they start school. Which doesn't always matter, but it does for some kids!
> 
> Question: Has anyone else had like a burning in the back of their throat? I know that is a weird question, but it has been happening all morning!




ptr said:


> What is your EDD, jbell? The only worry I have is how I don't really have "space" between October and September. :haha: becaues Icould very well have a september baby. October is my favorite month but DH and I was ttc and I never looked up edd in fear I would be disappointed if I didn't get this or that EDD month (except for december, i do not WANT a christmas baby!) but it just happened that we got an October edd so it was sorta like a bonus when I looked up the edd :D

tx614 I am really happy about them being the older of their year group in school as well. It's funny how that works. They will be some of the last to turn a year older but they will be some of the oldest in their grade level. Especially with having a boy, I'm glad, because it gives him that extra time to mature.

ptr my EDD is October 25th. So I have only 6 days to play with before we head into November. I totally agree with the non-Christmas baby. My MIL is a Christmas baby and my dad's is 12/21 and they are not crazy about it at all.


----------



## angel2010

Sorry I have been away a while on vacation. Just about a week away from vday! I take zantac and tums for my heartburn. With my son, towards the end I was taking the max dose of tums and the zantac and it was still bad. It is starting to get really bad again now.


----------



## buzzy

I'm due on October 11


----------



## angel2010

I am due on the 25th and my birthday is the 28th. Selfishly, I would not like to have her on my bday. I would like her not to come too early, but come by November 4th. I don't think my ob will let me go more than a week overdue for my vbac. 

Murmers, you have already finished your childbirth classes? When is everyone else taking theirs, if they are?


----------



## Junebugs

Welcome new comers!!! 

Lady1984- if I have any advice is just to keep an open mind because labor can change your plans sometimes and it really sucks when you are so set on something and you end up going another way(like wanting natural and then having a c-section). I would just go in with a plan but know that everything can change in a minute and that is ok! 

As for me I actually hate the month of october.. we have had a lot of deaths in our family in that month, some very tragic ones so I am hoping the birth of this baby makes it a happier month for us. Like PTR we didnt look at the due dates when ttc(I also just knew I didn't want a christmas baby either!) I have this weird felling thou that I am going to go early. I also had a feeling I was going to be late with my son and I was.


----------



## Murmers0110

Yea I go ones all of my classes. I had an early pregnancy class,2 child birth classes, a caring for your infant class and a breastfeeding class. I did them early because I'm moving to a new state so therefore a new dr. It won be a lil lye to wait and start the Once I move. Also I found out you have to pay for each class at my next place. The current place I go to does all the classes for free.


----------



## Sbmack

I just signed up for a water birth class today, but it's not until August. I also want to take a breast feeding class and infant care class. I'm also ordering a hypnobirthing book/cd. I'm shooting for a natural birth, but I understand that anything can happen. 

I'm happy about the Oct. due date. Ideally I'd be having a baby this month, but it took a lot longer to concieve than I had hoped. I'm just glad it happened when it did so I don't have a Nov. or Dec. baby.


----------



## angel2010

Sbmack said:


> I just signed up for a water birth class today, but it's not until August. I also want to take a breast feeding class and infant care class. I'm also ordering a hypnobirthing book/cd. I'm shooting for a natural birth, but I understand that anything can happen.
> 
> I'm happy about the Oct. due date. Ideally I'd be having a baby this month, but it took a lot longer to concieve than I had hoped. I'm just glad it happened when it did so I don't have a Nov. or Dec. baby.

I am also hoping to go natural. I have also got the natal hypnotherapy self taught cds. I really like it, but haven't used it every day. I think my classes would start around Aug as well. and like you also, I want to take a bf class. They offer one at my hospital that a close friend of mine found very helpful. She bf her first for over a year, so I consider her a pro, so if she found it helpful, I know I will.


----------



## jbell157

Welcome to the newbies :)

You ladies are so motivational. I want to read the book Birthing from Within and take the Bradley method classes. I've already signed up for the hospital tour but its not until September. I'm hoping to go naturally but I really just want to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## KalonKiki

My dad hopes that I'll have Liam on his birthday (September 19th, three days after I'm considered full term). I'm guessing that he'll be born October 11th though. I'm not sure why, I just feel like that's the day he's meant to get here. I really just chose the 16th for my induction date because it's exactly a month after I'm considered full term.
October is also my favorite month, but that could be because I have an October birthday and Halloween is my favorite holiday. We weren't planning on a pregnancy though and were actually WTT for a spring or summer baby. I don't mind having a September or October baby though, I actually rather liked having my birthday in October. I'm just glad that we didn't end up with a surprise winter baby instead. I can totally agree about holiday babies, that sounds pretty miserable.

I plan to get an epidural. My mother convinced me that it was the best thing she ever did for herself after four natural births the fifth time around and I trust my mother's judgement. I'm hoping that if I have a pleasant and pain free labor then maybe I'll be less prone to postpartum depression (I already have severe clinical depression that I've been dealing with fabulously on my own entirely drug free for two years now).


----------



## goddess25

I didn't consider due dates either..didn't want a Christmas baby or a february baby that was about it.


----------



## SisterRose

I didn't really mind what month I had a baby, I just wanted another asap! :haha:

All you ladies motivated to go natural, I commend you! My last labour I had gas and air and a shot of pethadine about an hour before she was born, and I begged for an epidural in the later stages but it was too late. I'm very glad I didn't have an epidural and I don't want to get one this time either, I'd love to labour without using an epi again but I can't say I wouldn't say no to more pethadine and I definitely want gas and air again.

As for due dates....I was due september 14th with DD but was induced on the 3rd September due to gestational diaebetes and a few other problems. I think I have the GD again this pregnancy and who knows if I'll get the other things again or not but I have a feeling if I'm induced again babies birthday is going to be 14th October, just my gut feeling. I think if they let me go naturally though baby would be here around 30th October. I don't think they'll let me go past my due date though with GD. :shrug:

Thought I'd share some of my nursery pics so far. The room is tiny, but it's looking alright. 









Built in wardrobe/storage space.


Feeling very prepared this time! Last time we hadn't even moved in together yet, nor had we got a house so we didn't even have a nursery planned out.


----------



## goddess25

I have bought nothing for this baby yet. I am one of those people that wont buy until baby is almost born.

Nice nursery, you look well organised.


----------



## Girly922

Love the look of the nursery SisterRose! 

I want a water birth so it'll mainly be gas and air for me hopefully. I think I'll need plenty of other drugs too, but I really don't want an epidural. I know I need to be prepared for things to go wrong and that I could end up needing an epidural or a c-section or assisted delivery. But I'm hoping I can get the birthing experience I want.


----------



## goddess25

I want a natural home birth.


----------



## broodymrs

Love the nursery sis rose! 

I didn't mind my due date. We were ttc for so long that i just wanted it to happen. Having said that pretty glad it's not xmas. It's actually great timing as i'll be off work for my fave time of year: halloween, then bonfire night, my bday, then xmas!! So excited!!

We've redered


----------



## goddess25

Your right it is great times to be off.


----------



## broodymrs

Phone went wierd! We've ordered nursery furniture this week, delivered end of july, same week i start antenatal classes. We're doing an intensive 2 week course.

Just starting to think about labour. I will most likely have pain relief, maybe pethidine and i'd love a water birth. Other than that happy to go with the flow, although i do want to know when my final chance for an epidural is just in case i'm finding it really bad. Been really good and not taken hardly any meds and no_naughty foods or drinks while preg so drugs are my reward during labour!


----------



## girlnboots

We havent bought much either. We're having our baby shower in a month, but the gender is a secret til then, so we're just waiting to see what hand-me-downs people give us from their baby girls before we buy too much. We're on a fairly tight budget, so we don't want to spend money we don't have to.

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/20130523_193516_zps0bfaa1a6.jpg there's my nursery so far! The painted half anyways. I also made a beaded mobile that isn't quite finished either.


----------



## Girly922

We haven't even started the nursery yet. I want a lion king theme. Lol. I did order the nursery furniture last night though. Being delivered towards the end of July. It was a really good deal in argos. It's the mamas & papas teo set. Cot bed, wardrobe and chest of drawers with changer for £340 plus the cot bed mattress at half price. We're not exactly working to a budget but I love a good bargain so if things have a good sale, I'm sold. Lol. Plus, this way, we'll have more money aside for when baby gets here. I want to take as long off work as I can. 

I love the cot skirt girlnboots!!


----------



## Murmers0110

Cute nurseries ladies!

Am I the only o e that wants a hospital vaginal birth with the epidural ??


----------



## tx614

Murmers- I am also having a hospital birth with drugs! Not sure what drugs as I hadn't heard of a lot of the ones you ladies are talking about. I had only heard of the epi. What are the others?

Sisterrose- I LOVE you pink, brown and tan wall! Did you paint it, or are those the sticky wall decals. I think it would be so hard to paint stripes but we are doing the same colors in our nursery and I may steal your idea! We were just going to paint all pink...but that is a lot of pink!!


----------



## jbell157

Cute nurseries ladies! I'm similar to goddess, we won't be buying or doing anything until mid to late August. Its mostly due to the remodel though. 

Murmers I want to deliver in a hospital but I want to try not to get an epidural. My mom had four kids naturally and I'd like to do the same.

Tx614 we use stadol here in the states. And I don't think we have gas or air.


----------



## PreggyEggy

I had an epidural last time, it was a big mistake for me. It was bliss for about an hour, then stopped working on one half of my body. It happens sometimes apparently, but it was not a nice experience at all! They wouldn't do anything about it, and I obviously couldn't get up and move about to relieve my pain. I had to go to theatre hours after the birth for a manual placenta removal and they had to give me a really high dose and tilt the table to the side of my body that could still feel was much lower then the other side.

I'm determined not to have one this time, no way! They still want me to go for a review to talk about though. It's part of the reason I'm having a home birth, no epidurals there! 

I had pethadine last time too, and didn't like it either. It was odd. It knocked me out for hours but I had no knowledge of it, and I was exhausted when I did come back around so it didn't really help! It also really messed with my sense of the passage of time, I felt really spaced out.

Gas and air is fun though! It's good cause the effects wear off quick so there's no real after effects, and it feels just like being drunk as a skunk! I kept offering it to DH in front of the midwife, hahaha. I had a tooth ache for days after, I really bit down on the mouth piece towards the end. I'm going to try and get DH to stop me doing that.

I used tens as well, and would definitely recommend! I'll be renting one again this time.

Has anyone had a water birth? I'd love one, but my house is very tiny. Not quite sure how it would fit, though I know they do little ones. I'm just trying to decide if it will really make a difference.

Either way, I'm hoping that labouring in the comfort of my own home will give me a quicker labour! I was 26 hours last time. :/

Am I the only one not doing a nursery too? Everyones look so lovely, I'm jealous! I just spent so much money on that stuff with DD first time round, and she never used any of it. Her cot bed is still mostly unused. She slept in her moses basket for the first 6 months and then in bed with us, could not even fathom putting her in her lovely expensive room! Ah well, it was still fun to do.


----------



## tx614

PreggyEggy said:


> I had an epidural last time, it was a big mistake for me. It was bliss for about an hour, then stopped working on one half of my body. It happens sometimes apparently, but it was not a nice experience at all! They wouldn't do anything about it, and I obviously couldn't get up and move about to relieve my pain. I had to go to theatre hours after the birth for a manual placenta removal and they had to give me a really high dose and tilt the table to the side of my body that could still feel was much lower then the other side.
> 
> I'm determined not to have one this time, no way! They still want me to go for a review to talk about though. It's part of the reason I'm having a home birth, no epidurals there!
> 
> I had pethadine last time too, and didn't like it either. It was odd. It knocked me out for hours but I had no knowledge of it, and I was exhausted when I did come back around so it didn't really help! It also really messed with my sense of the passage of time, I felt really spaced out.
> 
> Gas and air is fun though! It's good cause the effects wear off quick so there's no real after effects, and it feels just like being drunk as a skunk! I kept offering it to DH in front of the midwife, hahaha. I had a tooth ache for days after, I really bit down on the mouth piece towards the end. I'm going to try and get DH to stop me doing that.
> 
> I used tens as well, and would definitely recommend! I'll be renting one again this time.
> 
> Has anyone had a water birth? I'd love one, but my house is very tiny. Not quite sure how it would fit, though I know they do little ones. I'm just trying to decide if it will really make a difference.
> 
> Either way, I'm hoping that labouring in the comfort of my own home will give me a quicker labour! I was 26 hours last time. :/
> 
> Am I the only one not doing a nursery too? Everyones look so lovely, I'm jealous! I just spent so much money on that stuff with DD first time round, and she never used any of it. Her cot bed is still mostly unused. She slept in her moses basket for the first 6 months and then in bed with us, could not even fathom putting her in her lovely expensive room! Ah well, it was still fun to do.

What are tens?


----------



## PreggyEggy

tx614 said:


> What are tens?

Very sorry, I should have said! It's like a machine that you connect to the skin of your back that delivers little electric charges during contractions that are meant to relieve pain.

You can read more about them here:
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a542581/tens

If you have a look at them, make sure you're looking for once designed for pregnancy, because you can also get machines for backache, etc. :thumbup:

I found it great, it really helped me to concentrate on the tingly buzz of the machine during contractions. It sounds like it should hurt, but it doesn't.


----------



## tx614

Thanks! That sounds pretty cool; I have never heard of it. I wonder if they have it in the states?


----------



## Maze

When I was in labour with my son, I did over 24 hours with absolutely nothing, not even a tylenol. I was having a lot of back labouring and they had me on pitocin as well and vaginal suppositories to soften my cervix. I was overdue and they were inducing me as my blood pressure had become quite nasty. 

Honestly, I was in a fair bit of pain. I didn't yell, or cry, or anything like that. I think I was more red in the face than anything. However, no matter how many times they asked if they could give me something for the pain I systematically replied "I'm fine." Which was really weird, because going into it I had every intention of having pain relief, I had nothing against it... but it was like someone had hit a switch in me and my body became determined to do what it had to do and didn't want anyone butting in. 

Can't say what would have happened if things continued down that path though, and I hadn't had an emergency c-section due to my son's heart rate, I really don't think I'd have gotten any kind of relief though. I was on a random unexpected mission.

Also - great nurseries everyone!


----------



## Junebugs

Love the nurseries ladies!!!

I am doing it natural this time and i think i am going to go with a home birth and if i do i want a water birth aswell. I LOVE the water and i think it would really be a good pain reliever for me.

I got an epi last time and was actually in alot of pain from it.... I hated having to lay on my back only and not being ablr to move at all. I had done like 16 hours of pain free but i was talked into doing the epi from the nurse because the guy was already there doing someone else so she said if i didnt do it then, then i wouldnt get it later most likely (because he was very busy :eyeroll: ).... i HATED that i got pressured into taking it, that is the reason i went with a midwife this time.


----------



## girlnboots

Wow, my phone skipped bunches. I would love a home water birth, but my OH is forcing me to go to the hospital, since this is our first. Otherwise, my birth plan basically states leave me alone and let me labor the way god intended, whether its on a birthing ball or crouching down and growling like a tiger.

The more I read about epidurals, the more I'm hoping I can resist it. There's so many bad stories and side effects, and even "normal" experiences are a little off.


----------



## broodymrs

Yeah I've heard epidurals can slow down your labour and you can't feel your contractions so you don't know when to push and the midwives have to tell you. Having said that my friend who is on baby no 2 swears by them and she said there is a new type of epi that only partially numbs you so you can still move and still feel your contractions a little bit, but not so much it hurts. I'm going to discuss pain relief with my midwife and see what she says. They are very anti-epi where I live though. I think probably because it slows the labour down and they prob want the hospital bed back! I find that a nice warm bath cures anything for me, so I would love love love a water birth, but there's only one pool at my hospital so apparantly it's really difficult to actually get it unfortunately. 

I am hoping DH will let us start on the nursery today. I've just been paid my bonus so got it stashed away in savings for my little babes, but I can dip into it for nursery decorating. Meeting my mum today for shopping so she would love to help me get the stuff.

Going to go a little off topic now just to update on my drama of a life if anyone's interested! Spent yesterday afternoon in the emergency labour ward as when I went to the loo at work my knickers were soaking wet. I've been having a bit of leakage all week and spoke to L&D on Mon about it so when I called they said to go straight in. I was terrified, didn't want to bother DH or my mum until I knew what was happening and even the midwives and drs weren't sure as they said from what they could see there was no fluid, but the urine sample I gave them looked a lot like fluid. They eventually let me go with instructions to monitor it but they don't think it's fluid. They did also have a chat with me about stress levels as I burst out crying when I was there (although quite understandable I think given the fact I thought I was going into labour!). So I am chilling this weekend, and I think I will ring in sick next week so I can properly rest and keep an eye on this fluid, and also for my stress levels as it is work that stresses me out. Then after next week I'll have to see. Still not sleeping and I've been diagnoses with diastasis recti so am in constant pain so I'm just a bit of a wreck at the moment! 

On top of all this there is still the situation with my bro's 'accidentally' pregnant girlfriend. She is having a hard time of it as her firbroids are causing probs so it is just awful for her atm. Me and my mum are supporting her though, and we should have some test results today so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Even though it isn't an ideal situation I can see my bro will be a great dad, and it's lovely that Dylan will have a cousin of a similar age. 

Sorry for rambling off topic.....will hopefully be posting some nursery pics later! xx


----------



## Girly922

The hospital I'm booked in with have recently opened a new midwife-led birthing suite so in total they now have 4 birthing pools I believe. I'm really hoping this means I can have one of them! Lol. I'm booked to hopefully go into the midwife-led unit and on there you can't have an epidural. If you want/need one they have to transfer you to the delivery suite. You can have gas and air, and drugs. But there aren't any anaesthetists on the unit. They've basically tried recreating a home birth experience in the unit, but you're there at the hospital if anything goes wrong. 

Wow, broodymrs. That doesn't sound like fun. Try and take it easy hunny! Lots of rest :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Girly922, that's great news. With four pools, your bound to get one of them. There's only one in my hospital, but my doula and the women from the hospital assures me that I will get it if I'm determined. Everyone interested in a water birth has to take a class on it and less than half actually end up delivering that way. 

For those of you considering a natural birth, you should watch the documentary "The business of being born". You can get it on Netflix. It really solidified my desire for an epi free experience. Mostly because I want to be able to walk around and move through the contractions and I don't want to deliver on the bed. I think it would take a lot longer because your body isn't feeling the contractions. I also am really hoping that nothing causes me to be induced because it looks like Pitocin can be a scary drug that causes the pain to be magnified. Also, I believe they make you stay in bed once you receive it. I would most likely get the epidural if that happens. 

Everyone's nursery's look great. We haven't done much yet. It's currently my work office. I've cleaned most of my stuff out besides my computer and desk, but we still need to strip wallpaper and do some maintenance to the ceiling. The joys of living in an old house.


----------



## KalonKiki

Lovely nurseries, ladies!

I would have loved a water birth, but unfortunately we don't have the option in my area. I worry about the horror stories with epis, but I still intend to get one mostly because my mother insisted that I do and my OB also thinks it's a good idea. After giving birth drug free four times and then having drugs the fifth time with no ill effects, I'm hoping that she's right and that everything happens the way it's supposed to with the epi. I hope that I have a quick labor, I'm more worried about a long labor than anything.

I'm curious about the options you all have overseas though, I've never heard of them before. I'm guessing that we don't have those options over here in the states.


----------



## jbell157

Broodymrs how scary! I think your plan to take it easy and take next week off is a good one. Keep us utd.


----------



## goddess25

Girl in boots.. it sounds like a good plan to stay home next week. Take it easy. Sounds like quite a scary moment.


----------



## Murmers0110

Broody I'm glad everything seemed to be ok! You deffinatly sound like you need a break though and some rest! I hope you get it!


----------



## broodymrs

Thanks girls. I'm in 2 minds about whether to go in next week. Can't decide, feel like I'm skiving if I don't go but I know I need to put me and baby first. Still leaking a bit but not like it was. It is worrying though.


----------



## jbell157

broodymrs said:


> Thanks girls. I'm in 2 minds about whether to go in next week. Can't decide, feel like I'm skiving if I don't go but I know I need to put me and baby first. Still leaking a bit but not like it was. It is worrying though.

You do not need to go to work girl! Stay home and take care of you and baby :thumbup:


----------



## SisterRose

Broody - Just stopping by to send some hugs, and glad you and baby are okay. If I were you I'd take some time to rest and keep an eye on it :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Take it easy, Broody. Glad everything is ok!! Must've been scary.


----------



## KalonKiki

Wow, I just went back through and read your post, I must have missed it yesterday! That sounds really scary, broodymrs. I hope that you and baby are both healthy and that everything turns out okay. Take it easy and get lots of rest, don't even think about work. :hugs:


----------



## broodymrs

Thanks everyone. I don't know if I am just having heavy discharge, or possibly even peeing myself! I can't feel anything coming out though. I can't remember what the hospital said to me now, I know they said to monitor it but if it's still happening then what? presumeably ring them up again I suppose. they also took some swabs and sent my urine off for further testing so I guess I'm just waiting for those results atm. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed this little monkey stays in there for another 10 weeks! 

Has anyone else around the 26/27 week mark noticed increased discharge/leaking urine/fluid, etc?


----------



## Girly922

I'm a bit behind you broodymrs but I've had a LOT of discharge all the way through so far. It has increased in the past couple of weeks and sometimes I feel a rush of it. The same feeling as a particularly heavy period. It still panics me each time I feel it. Prem birth runs in the family and I know my mum suffered a heavy bleed before having my brother 8 weeks early. 

I've been told that the increased discharge is completely normal, I don't have any infections. I've just got to make sure I've got plenty of panty liners because it will probably stay this way until I go into labour. I'm sure your little monkey's fine. Just take it easy for now.


----------



## tx614

broodymrs said:


> Thanks everyone. I don't know if I am just having heavy discharge, or possibly even peeing myself! I can't feel anything coming out though. I can't remember what the hospital said to me now, I know they said to monitor it but if it's still happening then what? presumeably ring them up again I suppose. they also took some swabs and sent my urine off for further testing so I guess I'm just waiting for those results atm. Keeping my fingers tightly crossed this little monkey stays in there for another 10 weeks!
> 
> Has anyone else around the 26/27 week mark noticed increased discharge/leaking urine/fluid, etc?

I have also had heavy discharge. My panties are wet always by the end of the day-sorry tmi! I can see the wet spots every time when I am going to the bathroom, sometimes the leakage is bigger than others, but my panties are almost always wet. Doc said it was just discharge and not to worry. Hope all is well and you are able to rest and relax next week!


----------



## goddess25

Increased discharge is totally normal its called leukorrhea..not sure why it happens but it does and it gdts worse as you progress. I am wearing panty liners otherwise my underwear is soaked. I change them quite frequently throughout the day.


----------



## Murmers0110

I agree with what everyone is saying. I also have had a lot more discharge than prepregnancy the entire time. Lately though I have been getting it at night and sweating in my panties to the point where they are pretty wet! Freaks me out! I always feel myself and it seems dry enought to make me feel better though.


----------



## girlnboots

I think mine is just sweat. I don't FEEL any gushes or anything, but I do seem kind of soggy down there most days. Maybe I should give panty liners a try?


----------



## tx614

I am going to give pany liners a try too...I feel stupid I didn't think of that before lol. Thanks ladies!


----------



## angel2010

girlnboots said:


> I think mine is just sweat. I don't FEEL any gushes or anything, but I do seem kind of soggy down there most days. Maybe I should give panty liners a try?

I have lots more discharge, but I sweat a ton too.


----------



## Girly922

The sweating's horrible. I sweat a lot more when I'm at work. Our uniforms just don't breath and we have to wear tights so none of that helps. Which means I get through like a panty liner an hour some days. It's awful. Lol.


----------



## SisterRose

Yep. Loads more discharge here too and had it in my last pregnancy. Same as tx614 I always have a wet patch in my underwear, just sometimes bigger than other times. I also started wearing panty liners. Totally normal but unfortunate side affect of pregnancy!


----------



## Sbmack

Same here...increased discharge and wetness. Wearing panty liners everyday. The joys of pregnancy.


----------



## SisterRose

Just noticed some of you are in to double digits and third tri now! I can't believe how fast it seems to be going. I must admit, Im super jealous being late October because it seems like I'm tailing behind loads :haha: I still have got to reach V-day, get in to double digits and push third tri!


----------



## broodymrs

It does seem more like discharge now so fingers crossed all ok. I did go into work today after all. It was pretty awful but at least i can count down to maternity!


----------



## goddess25

Sister rose a few more days to v day and very soon you will.be in doubke digits too.


----------



## Murmers0110

Happy vday to me!!


----------



## SisterRose

Happy Vday Murmers!


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy V-day, Murmurs!

I've also been experiencing quite a bit of discharge, but I don't think it's been as much for me as it has for the rest of you. I haven't gotten to the point of necessarily needing panty liners yet.


----------



## goddess25

Happy V day Murmers.


----------



## broodymrs

Happy V Day Murmers! Not long now sister rose!


----------



## Girly922

Happy v-day murmers!! 

Not much longer for you SisterRose. I got to v day yesterday and it seems to be going so quick! Can't wait for double digits :)


----------



## Junebugs

Happy vday murmers and girly!


----------



## Murmers0110

Well then happy late vday girly!


----------



## angel2010

Happy Vday ladies!!!


----------



## tx614

Happy VDay ladies! Such an exciting day!


----------



## tx614

Has anyone gone to the dentist while pregnant? I am going tomorrow to get my teeth cleaned and just had to have my OB fax over a note saying that it was okay for me to go.

Why wouldn't it be okay!? Didn't know it would be an issue. I am not getting xrays or anything, just teeth cleaning.


----------



## jbell157

Happy V Day ladies! So exciting! 

Tx614 I've been to the dentist for a cleaning. Everything went great and was fine but I didn't need xrays this time. Plus everything I've read encourages you to keep your teeth in good shape while pregnant. Hope that helps!


----------



## Murmers0110

I went and had a cleaning but I totally agree with everything jbell said. I didn't have to have a note though. I just informed them. I wasn't due for X-rays anyways.


----------



## girlnboots

I'm supposed to be getting a voucher from my work's maternity program for a free cleaning, but I doubt that will be coming since I'm almost to the second trimester. And I just found out my medicaid doesn't cover a single cent of my medical bills. My work insurance doesn't cover anything either. Not sure why I even pay for insurance if it doesn't cover anything. (Just slightly bitter.)

Any idea how much a cleaning costs out of pocket? Just a general idea? I haven't been to the dentist in about 5 years, since I got my braces off.


----------



## Sbmack

I've been to the dentist and will go again before I'm due. 

Grin, cleanings are anywhere from $75-$100. Why won't the voucher work after the second trimester? 

I've read dental health is really important during pregnancy. My dentist was all over me to foss more. He said you're more susceptible to gum disease and bacteria builds up easier.


----------



## girlnboots

Oh, it's not that it won't work, I just don't think I'll get it. I was supposed to recieve monthly gifts and brochures and stuff like that, but I've only got one "welcome packet" and the occasional email since. I'm not too worried, it's a free program so I'm not losing anything.

Off-topic, but I'm finally getting a bump...sort of! And only 5 days til double digits


----------



## lady1985

I guess its because our gums and sinuses swell in pregnancy that dentists are a bit causious but nothing serious. Guess they're being over causious!

I went for my 25 week scan yesterday and leon is measuring perfect (i was a bit concerned at 20 weeks as his head was measuring a bit behind) : ) hes also now weighing 718g...omg cant believe already 1.5 pounds! Im so excited now! Feeling more real every day.


----------



## KalonKiki

Glad everything is going well, Mama Butterfly. :D

I haven't been to the dentist in years and really can't afford to right now (I don't think I have dental insurance, I'll have to check with my father). I've always had good dental hygiene habits though and as far as I know I've never had a cavity. I should be okay for at least the rest of my pregnancy, but it wouldn't hurt to go in and get checked out sometime next year. I have really good insurance that pays for all of my medical bills right now, but it won't cover Liam, so I'll have to get on Medicaid for his bills once he's born.


----------



## Junebugs

Actually it is not just the x-rays and swelling. Every time you get your teeth cleaned you get a showering of bacteria into your bloodstream and intestines.... that is one of the main concerns, thats why some dentist give you antibiotics before getting them cleaned (alot of dentist dont thou). Its a catch 22 thou because although you do get a larger dose of bacteria into your system all at once when you get them cleaned if you didnt get them clean you would be building up alot of bacteria in your mouth and giving off that into your body everyday :) Its surprising how important dental hygiene is to your health!


----------



## tx614

Ya, I just got back from my cleaning and I tried not to swallow while they were cleaning! They did good about rinsing my mouth all the time though.

Mine was $115, ugh. I don't have dental insurance either. My actual insurance sucks too, it is a high deductable plan. I signed up for better insurance that will go into affect in Oct. Just in time for baby!


----------



## broodymrs

My dentist wouldn't clean my teeth but didn't explain why, now i know! Nice bump girl in boots, noticed the new piccy!


----------



## goddess25

I am ashamed to admit that I have not been to the dentist in years. I have had 2 cavities in my life that are filled. I have dental insurance via work but its not briliant and I just can't afford it. I have not had the kids at the dentist yet either however we do see a dental hygienist every 6 months for both who paint some flouride on their teeth.


----------



## Maze

I haven't been to the dentist at all this pregnancy because I know from my last one that hyperemesis + dentist tools in the mouth don't add up to a pretty picture! So I am trying to take care of things the best I can on my own and just accept that it is all temporary. 

That being said.... THIRD TRIMESTER TODAY!:happydance: The final stretch! The light at the end of the tunnel is officially in view!


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats maze on 3rd tri!!!!!!! :)


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations Maze :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on 3rd trimester, Maze! I'll be following you there on Monday. :happydance:


----------



## SisterRose

congrats maze :D


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats on V-Day ladies.
Congrats on 3rd tri maze!
Wow i feel so far behind you guys! These last few weeks have been a drag. 
Been getting some nasty heartburn over the last week, been going through so much milk. Hoping it settles a little soon, it's making me so sick.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Congratulations Maze! :happydance:


----------



## angel2010

Yay for third trimester!!


----------



## ptr

27 weeks tomorrow! Hello third trimester! :happydance: 

I had my dr appt yesterday, I asked about breech a while ago in here. I told my dr that I had my suspicions that the baby was breech because I felt kicks down low and never on top and my dr said he would check really quick on the ultrasound, free of charge. So I said ok, and the dr checked and we found the head immediately, it was right under my left rib. So my suspicions about baby being breech was right. My dr said he wouldn't worry about babies being breech until 34-36 weeks and if the baby hasn't turned by then, he will give me something to relax the uterus then he will probably manually manipulate the baby to turn head down. He also said that crawling on the floor on my fours will also help with encouraging the baby to turn head down. My dr also said only 3% of babies actually stay breech through delivery so I guess it is in my favors that the baby will eventually turn.

Anyway, happy v-day to the v-day ladies and happy 3rd trimester to us ladies! It's the homestretch now! :happydance: :wohoo: :bunny: :yipee:


----------



## Murmers0110

Sittin at the drs office at 8 pm for a fuckin ear ache. Yea Im pissed about it. Anyone slew with this loveliness ?


----------



## ptr

Ohhh no... :( havent had an ear infection since way back in like 2004? Hope you get antibotics and get rid of it asap.


----------



## Murmers0110

On a positive note I did get to hear her heart beat. That was nice!


----------



## goddess25

Congrats Maze. Will be joining you on Saturday.


----------



## Sbmack

ptr said:


> 27 weeks tomorrow! Hello third trimester! :happydance:
> 
> I had my dr appt yesterday, I asked about breech a while ago in here. I told my dr that I had my suspicions that the baby was breech because I felt kicks down low and never on top and my dr said he would check really quick on the ultrasound, free of charge. So I said ok, and the dr checked and we found the head immediately, it was right under my left rib. So my suspicions about baby being breech was right. My dr said he wouldn't worry about babies being breech until 34-36 weeks and if the baby hasn't turned by then, he will give me something to relax the uterus then he will probably manually manipulate the baby to turn head down. He also said that crawling on the floor on my fours will also help with encouraging the baby to turn head down. My dr also said only 3% of babies actually stay breech through delivery so I guess it is in my favors that the baby will eventually turn.
> 
> Anyway, happy v-day to the v-day ladies and happy 3rd trimester to us ladies! It's the homestretch now! :happydance: :wohoo: :bunny: :yipee:

I have the same concerns as all my kicks are really low. Also at one of my first ultrasounds where she was active,the tech said she was upside down. I asked my dr. about it last week and she said its way too early to worry, there is a lot if room and they move around a lot now. 

Yay to the third trimester, ladies!


----------



## goddess25

All my kicks are really low so I reckon my baby is breech too. He/she was kicking high up for about 24 hours but i reckon its flipped again. I have a scan at 30w so will find out then.


----------



## girlnboots

I just feel HUUUUUGE. Seems like it happened over night. I'm not that big if you just look at me, but I feel like a hippo.

I'm pretty sure baby is cross-legged and head down still. I usually feel her kick right near my belly button or on either side. Every now and then, I'll feel really low bumps near my cervix and bladder, but I think thats just her head. Her feet actually shake my whole belly now. I can't wait til I can see her little hands and feet pressing out instead of just quick thumps.

Can anyone see actual body parts pushing out yet? It might be kind of early for us.


----------



## SisterRose

Finally Vday for me! wohooo! :happydance:

Im not sure how my baby is laying now, she was head down at 21 weeks but i've felt a bit of pressure on my bladder and some kicks or punches down there, but also get kicks by and above my belly button so could still be head down I guess.

Happy 4th of July to everyone across the pond :) 

x


----------



## broodymrs

Not seeing any body parts poking out yet! Dylan does make my whole tummy shake tho. I'm getting kicks high and_low so he must still have lots of room to move. Happy v day sis rose, and yay for us third tri ladies now including me!!


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks broodymrs :) Happy 3rd tri and home stretch for you! not long to go now ;)


----------



## Maze

Thanks and congrats to everyone else on joining me and reaching their v-day!

As for body parts, we've seen an elbow and a foot so far.... but my stomach is unnaturally tight, and it only happens when I am laying on my side and the baby tries to push at the other side.


----------



## Junebugs

I have only ever seen elbows and knees with Mason and i have seen some knees with this one. This one likes to sit really far forward so i think that is why i am already seeing things


----------



## angel2010

I haven't seen anything yet:( I have a bit of extra fluff, so that probably hides some.


----------



## tx614

I haven't seen any body parts, but she is finally making my belly shake with her kicks! It is exciting!

Congrats on Vday Rose!

Congrats on 3rd tri ladies! I will be there in a few days! Can't believe how fast this is going!


----------



## goddess25

I have not seen any body parts yet.


----------



## lady1985

Havent seen any parts yet but excited to! Hopefully will do!

At my 25 week scan on Monday doc told me Leon is head up still. He also said he has until 35 weeks to turn but i deffo still feel him kicking south...lets hope hes not as stubborn as daddy! Lol


----------



## Girly922

Happy v day SisterRose!! 

Hope all you ladies have had a lovely day :) Not seeing any body parts yet but kicks are definitely getting stronger. I have no idea how baby is laying, I'm feeling kicks all over the place. Still feels like a washing machine in there sometimes so I'm guessing he/she keeps turning.


----------



## goddess25

Been diagnosed with gestational diabetes today. :( waiting for a referral to the gestational diabetes clinic. Not sure where to start in terms of my diet.


----------



## Murmers0110

Happy vday rose. An congrats on The 3rd tri ladies!

As far as parts I'm not really sure I would know what I'm seeing. Would I be able to tell? Is it obvious? In have seems little bumps. Not real sure what it is though. First time mom here :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Oh goddess that sucks! I'm sorry! I go on the 23rd for my test. Did you have it before?


----------



## goddess25

Nope first time for me. Negative with previous 2 kids. Have been referred to gd clinic. Need to do some research meantime.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls, 

Not sure if you remember me? I was due with Baby #1 on October 25th through my first fertility treatment (IUI) and lost my little one at 16 weeks (8 weeks ago today) :(

I just wanted to check in and see how you are all going and to wish you well. I would have been 24 weeks today I believe. 

I got AF back 4 weeks and 4 days after being induced and felt ovulation pain 2 weeks after losing bub. We were referred to do IVF for our next fertility and were booked for our first cycle to be August with our drug and nurse chat and counselling to be later this month. Because I felt ovulation pain again (and was doing OPK's) I felt like we should try from home whilst we waited, although having half an ovary and hubby having issues too I wasn't expecting much!

I had a few squinters but on the day of my follow up Obgyn appointment where we were to be told the results of bubs post mortem, I got a definite :bfp:

My Ob sent me up to the fertility clinic to book myself in for pregnancy monitoring and I had my first bloods yesterday to confirm. It's still early days, I am not yet 4 weeks and I am scared as anything....and in complete shock!

All the bloods I had taken over the last 8 weeks have shown me that I have an auto immune condition similar to arthritis (won't harm a pregnancy), plus my rubella is borderline, my vitamin D is low so am on double supplements and I am borderline for protein c deficiency which means as soon as a heart beat is detected, I need to start on baby aspirin. So valuable things for me to find out.

Anyway didnt mean to write war and peace but just wanted to check in with you all (tentatively).

I wish you all well (hugs) :)


----------



## angel2010

Happy Vday Rose!
I am sorry goddess. Are they going to see if you can control it with your diet before other treatments?


----------



## girlnboots

I remember you, Dream! Congratulations!  I'm sorry about your health problems, but at least now you have ways to correct them. That's got to be a relief.

Things have a way of working themselves out. So happy for you, dear. Feel free to stick around!


----------



## goddess25

Yes going to do diet control.

Fantastic news dream am over the moon for you. What a lot of valuable information you have learned the padt couple of months.


----------



## ptr

Woohoo congratulations on a BFP, dream!!! You deserve it!! :happydance:


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay dream!!!!!!!!!! Of course I didn't forget you!! Ong I'm so excited for us! Hopefully this time around will be much better since you have all of that valuable info!


----------



## jbell157

Goddess that blows! I'm sorry you're having to deal with this. I go for my test the 9th and I'm not looking forward to it. 

Dream Hurray and congratulations on your bfp! I really hope everything goes well and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

P.S. Today is my v day :happydance:
And how many weeks am I going to be a flipping papaya?


----------



## SisterRose

Dream - I left you a lil message on your profile, bet i sounded like a right stalker being so quick in wishing you :haha: but huge congrats to you hun, wishing you best of luck. :hugs:

Goddess - I had GD in my last pregnancy and think that I deffinitely have it in this pregnancy too, as they offered me the option of testing my sugars with the blood sugar monitor from early on in this pregnancy. I know for a fact that if I eat anything with over 10-15g of sugar, my sugars are above what they should be and not in the norm category, so when I sit the test at 28 weeks I'm 100% expecting it to confirm what I already know.

If you want any advice or have any questions feel free to ask. It really isn't as bad as you think it's going to be, if you don't mind not eating sugary food for the next 14 weeks!

Happy v-day Jbell x


----------



## xxDreamxx

SisterRose - I don't mind a stalker :lol: especially if it means I am getting extra prayers and well wishes that this pregnancy has a different outcome. I will start to calm down more we each blood test shows hcg doubling and when we get to the screening bloods


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats dream. That's lovely news and i do remember you. Xx

Happy v day jbell. 

Sorry to hear about gd goddess. I've no experience of it but sis rose's comments sound positive. Hope it doesn't have much of an impact for you xxx


----------



## Maze

Congrats Dream!!! What amazing news, so happy for you and your husband. Best of luck as things unfold with this pregnancy, I know it won't be an easy first few months. Having had losses and pregnancies immediately after I know how much anxiety can be involved. You may want to see if there is some kind of support group or even someone you can speak with privately to help you through some of that. I found that it really helped me. 

Goddess - Did they make you repeat the test twice? With my first pregnancy, I got a positive result for GD on my first test, but then I had to do a longer test where I was fasting beforehand and it came back negative.


----------



## Sbmack

Amazing news Dream!!!! That's great that they figured out some of your issues so you can correct them this time. Happy and healthy 9 months to you! 

Sorry about the GD, Goddess.


----------



## Junebugs

Dream- congrats! That is fantastic news! Like maze said I know it might be a hard first couple months because you worry so much but stay positive an know we r all here for you!

Happy vday jbell!!!

Goddess- again I'm sorry about the gd :(


----------



## goddess25

SR - I might take you up on that offer. Will try modifying my diet starting from today.

Maze - I did the fasting test, drank 75mg sugar, did the 1 hour post and 2 hour post and tested postive on the fasting and the 1 hour however the 2 hour post was ok.

Have a horrible cold right now and killer sore throat, one of the trials of pregnancy is not being able to take anything.


----------



## goddess25

Happy V day Jbell -hope your not a papaya for too long.


----------



## SisterRose

Goddess - After I came back positive for GD, I just ate really healthy, checked the sugar in everything I ate as it's surprising what has sugar hiding in it and was really strict about it until baby was here, then my blood sugars returned to normal anyway. With the right diet it's really easy to manage. 

I think the test is more of an eye opener, cus Im sure a lot of people don't sit down and eat or drink 75mg of sugar on a regular basis, and if they do that's worrying anyway! so it's good it just picks it up. I know I eat "normal" most of the time anyway, so I get regular readings most of the time it's only when I eat take-away food or something like cake, chocolate or anything with a high amount of sugar I get a high reading.

Is the test different over there then? Because here we have to fast from 10pm the night before until after the test, we have our bloods drawn before the drink, then we drink the high sugar glucose liquid drink and wait one hour. After one hour we go in again to have bloods drawn after the drink and they base it all from that one hour.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats on your bfp Dream!

And :happydance: for vday for Jbell and I!!!


----------



## jbell157

Hurray for you Angel! :happydance:
I didn't know we had the same due date!


----------



## broodymrs

Happy v day angel!


----------



## goddess25

SR, over here you fast for at least 10 hours, you have your blood drawn, you drink the 75mg sugar drink, 1 hour later you have your blood drawn, and 2 hours later you have your blood drawn so they can see how fast your body is taking care of the sugar with the 2 hour post.

Will just healthily for now until I get a clinic appointment.


----------



## Murmers0110

Happy v day ladies!


----------



## Girly922

Happy v day jbell and angel!! 

Dream, that's fantastic news!! And so glad you've got results to help you this time too. Wishing you a very H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Junebugs

happy vday angel!


----------



## lady1985

Cant believe im 26 weeks already! Love it hehe!


----------



## goddess25

As of today officially in 3rd trimester. Yum yum.


----------



## lulu83

Congrats on your bfp dream! I'm so happy for you!

Congrats to all of those who hot vday and goddess and anyone else who's hit 3rd tri! I've been so crappy keeping up, sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## girlnboots

How exciting! Everyone's just moving right along. Lots of v-days and third tri's! Double digits for me tomorrow


----------



## Murmers0110

I hit double digits in like a week an 3rd tri in 3 weeks I think! I also move 3 weeks from today!!!! AAAAAAGGGHGGHGFQAASKBFSGFHHZ! So excited/ anxious! Big things poppin! Lol

Congrats on 3rd tri ladies!


----------



## Junebugs

VDAY FOR ME TODAY!! Yay!!!! :happydance:


----------



## angel2010

:happydance:Yay Junebugs!!


----------



## Murmers0110

I think it's gonna be interesting to see how when we all actually deliver instead of web we are due. 

Maze do you think you can add that info to the front page in addition to our due dates? I think it will be cool to go back and look at.


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay June! 


Is that the last of us? Anyone else waiting on vday?


----------



## jbell157

Yay June! 
Murmers I think that's a cool idea! 

Are any of you having to get rid of a pet? I'm so torn as we have just figured out that we are going to have to get rid of our 7 1/2 year old dog. We found out yesterday that she is terrified of kids. We never really had her around kids but our friend's eight year old son came over yesterday and she was barking and growling like crazy. Its hard to imagine giving her away and not having her with us but I am not willing to compromise with my baby's safety. I'm just hoping my dad will take her.


----------



## girlnboots

I would wait and see. Babies are way different than toddlers and kids. But that's just my opinion. Do what you think is best!


----------



## Murmers0110

I would wait as well. Bring home stuff with he bad airs scent on it from the hospital. Rode the baby comes home. It will grow around the dog and the dog should be comfortable around it. If not then you get rid I it. But I would give it a chance.


----------



## Girly922

Wahoo junebugs!! 

Jbell, like the other ladies have said I'd be tempted to wait and see how your dog takes first. This baby is going to smell like you, not be running about and hyperactive for a while. Your dog may surprise you. 

I'm not having the best weekend to be honest. We lost our German shepherd yesterday. He was only 6 and finally gave up his fight against lymphoma. We sat with him until the end and fortunately he went peacefully. I think I may have put my back out slightly helping to carry him to where he now rests though.


----------



## broodymrs

O no that's really sad. We have a cat who i suspect won't take it well but she'll just have to get used to it as we're all staying right here! Bit different with a dog tho if they may bite but i agree with the others, wait and see.


----------



## Sbmack

I hope it works out with your dog, Jbell!


----------



## Murmers0110

Girly I so so sorry about your loss. Loosing a pet is super tough.

I don't think my cats are gonna be thrilled with the baby but I'm not getting rid. They have always been I side cats with just the 2 of us and run when ppl come over. They will warm up to her though.


----------



## Maze

I am always a wicked witch when it comes to this topic of questionable pet behavior in a home with small children/infants... I love animals, I have grown up around them and feel like they deserve so much of our love. However, I have seen too many instances of bad situations with pets and infants/toddlers. As a parent, if something were to happen and I knew that prior to the event there were warning signs... I'd never live it down. 

Our children come first, always. I'd say if you can find a family member or close friend you can trust with your dog, that would be where I'd lean. Infants are so fragile and it only takes a split second for something to go wrong. 

If you can't find someone close to you to take your dog, then perhaps I'd wait to see. As the idea of surrendering pets to humane societies just breaks my heart. I'd be extremely vigilant though and at the first sign it isn't going to work it would be over.

Girly, very sorry about your dog. I lost my dog during my first pregnancy, he had to be put down because of a tumor that was making it impossible for him to function. I remember how much it hurt.


----------



## angel2010

Oh Girly, I am so sorry about your dog. Losing a pet is hard!:hugs:

Jbell, as some of the others have said, if it were me, I would try to wait and see. Especially if your dad couldn't take her.:hugs:


----------



## jbell157

Thanks for the advice ladies. 

Girly I'm so sorry about your dog :hugs:


----------



## Girly922

Thanks ladies. It means a lot :)


----------



## Hotbump

I would wait and see about your dog hun. My niece brought to visit her dog once who loves children and the dog growled and barked at me. I was about 7 but he didn't bark or growled at anyone else....guess he just didn't like me.


----------



## broodymrs

Girly, so sorry i missed your post about your dog. Sending you lots of :hugs: xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy V-day, 3rd trimester, and double digits, ladies! :happydance:

Congrats on your :bfp: Dream. I do remember you, and I hope the best that this pregnancy turns out to be your rainbow baby. :hugs:

Sorry about being diagnosed with GD, goddess25. I don't know a whole lot about GD, but I hope that everything works out okay and that it doesn't pose to be much of a problem.

I'm sorry about the loss of your dog, Girly. Losing a pet is never easy. :hugs:

I hope that you'll be able to figure things out with your dog, Jbell. :hugs:

We have two cats, but I don't think they'll pose any danger to Liam as they are both very sweet and gentle in nature. We will need to get Phoebe fixed and declawed before Liam gets here, but aside from that I think the biggest problem will be conditioning them to stay out of the baby furniture (I'm sure they'll be curious and try to lay in it). :dohh:

We were at my father's place over in Illinois for 4th of July weekend. I got to see a lot of family and a couple of friends that I hadn't seen in a while, so it was really nice to be able to do that before we have the baby. I also did some maternity shopping with my parents while we were there and they sent us back with some homemade wine and grape jelly (my father owns a vineyard and really only sells the grapes. He makes wine out of his extra grapes as a hobby and then likes to give it away to family and friends). My dad got to feel Liam kick while we were there and told my brother all about it over the phone along with how big my belly is apparently getting (my brother is in the Marines and currently stationed in Florida).


----------



## goddess25

I agree somewhat Maze but at the end of the day you have to take some responsibility for your pets. I really think doing lots of research about best ways of integration and talking to your vet is probably the way to go and even if your parents have to look after your dog for a few weeks so you concentrate on baby and gradually introduce the too is an option I have heard people using. I agree constant vigilance is needed to make sure nothing happens.

We have the most antisocial cat in the world who is 14, and I really worried about her before our 1st came along, she amazed me in every way possible. She spits, scratched anyone that will touch her apart from DH and I. She was obviously upset when the kids came along, we never left doors open for cat to get into the babies room etc, and just practiced extra vigilance. She basically changed her behaviour in terms of not being around when the kids are. She will let our 4 year old touch her and pet her now, and my 2 year old is a total pain to her, but she tolerates it and she scratched Livi once after several warning paw pats and basically she deserved it and needed to learn the lesson.

Girly so sorry to hear about your dog. Sad news but I am glad it was peaceful at the end for you all.


----------



## Junebugs

I used to be a vet. Nurse at an animal hospital before I became a SAHM and I would have to say... if it was me, I wouldn't take the chance(and I didnt, I had a dog like that a while ago and gave her away). I have seen far to many cases of dogs attacking children (even when they are nice dogs!) At the end of the day, dogs don't think like humans, they think in a "pack" thought and everything is about getting to the top of the pack so they will on occasion challenge you... its not that they mean it or mean to do harm but its in there nature. It only takes that spit second and if something happened to my child I would never forgive myself.
My dh brother had to get almost 200 stitches on his head when he was a child because he went to go hug his dog but came up from behind and the dog didn't see him and got startled and turned around and bit him in the head.... it was really bad and you can still see all the scars from it today. The dog was a good dog, it was just his natural reaction thou...
I'm not saying that all dogs are bad, like others said they can be different once a baby comes along but I myself don't trust any dog to be around my child unless I am right there next to it(I even have a small dog)... :) but it is something you will have to decided on your own but don't feel guilty at all for the way you are feeling. 

Btw I am sorry for your loss girl..


----------



## jbell157

Thanks Junebugs. That is exactly how I'm feeling. She is an excellent dog and everyone just loves her but this is my baby we are talking about and I don't want to be one of those people who thought they could handle it and decided to risk their baby's safety or life. Goddess we would never send her to the pound or put her down, she means too much to us. We would be able to find a home for her. It's just if she is at my dad's she will be close by. When she was a puppy her owner had a two year old who would bop her on the head all the time and now that she is growling at kids, well, its easy to put 2 and 2 together. But I'm not sure, I'm very uneasy about the decision but if and when it comes down to it I will be on the side that keeps my child safe.


----------



## lady1985

I know the feeling about pet decisions too. I have a 2 year pld persian. Shes very quiet and likes to keep to herself but any contact with a young child hasnt been the best with the hissing. However its not the behaviour that really bothers me its the litter. ie cat pooping and peeing in litter then walking about in the house and sofas. There is also the hair issue. 

Im not sure what to do and i think half the problem is living in a small apartment, i guess when we move in December to a large penthouse it wont be so bad.

As for dogs i would be very wary and if i had doubts i would follow my instinct, u know best, no1 else knows ur dog like you do, i wouldnt take the risk of SEEING WHAT HAPPENS, what will u be waiting to happen??


----------



## goddess25

I hope i never made you feel guilty Jbell..didnt mean it that way. I just feel that in a lot of cases so many people give up on their animals when it gets a bit tough.

Good to see it from your perspective JB.


----------



## Girly922

Jbell, I can understand where you're coming from completely. Your kids should always come first. I would just be tempted to wait and see how your dog reacts to coming second to the baby. 
My brother had to get rid of his beagle a few months ago after he went for one of the kids. He had already bitten my brother, who ended up with 14 stitches and needing all his shots. But had seemed okay with the kids, until one day he went for my niece. He'd already attacked their other dog. He wasn't always like that, until one day he just flipped. So I can understand your weariness.


----------



## tx614

Congrats Dream!

I am so sorry Girly! We went through a similar situation last year and I know it is hard. HUGS

As far as pets go-my parents are watching ours for the first two weeks just to make sure we can get situated then they will come back. Our dog is very sweet, but is a herding dog, so we were worried. We have been taking her to training and the trainer brings her kids and it has helped SO SO much. I would highly recommend obedience training as well as exposure to kids now. If you have a trainer in the area with kids even better. It has been wonderful to see her progress. She listens so well now.


----------



## Junebugs

Girly922 said:


> Jbell, I can understand where you're coming from completely. Your kids should always come first. I would just be tempted to wait and see how your dog reacts to coming second to the baby.
> My brother had to get rid of his beagle a few months ago after he went for one of the kids. He had already bitten my brother, who ended up with 14 stitches and needing all his shots. But had seemed okay with the kids, until one day he went for my niece. He'd already attacked their other dog. He wasn't always like that, until one day he just flipped. So I can understand your weariness.

^----- see this is what i mean..... I find if they already show ANY SIGNS of aggression hat means they are not afraid to test those boundaries.... they could be great 99% of the time but it only takes one time.... i am almost 100% sure that if your dog has shown signs of aggression in the past towards a person/child, if it is put in a challenging position or if it is scared/startled it will show signs of aggression again (Not meaning it will bite but it could just growl as a warning, but children dont always know when to stop and if you are not around to stop it it doesnt take much.)

I am sorry, i dont mean to sound pessimistic or anything.... i have just done ALOT of courses on dog behavior and you can just never be 100% with dogs (even ones that have never shown any signs of aggression.) And even if you teach your child to give the dog space and to be genital, what if one of his friends comes over and doesnt understand/know how to be around a dog? Also your dog will not see his friend as one of the "pack", so will not be as nervous to challenge them.

I just want to give you all the information i can :) ... also, some people need to think about the dog.... like you said it looks like he/she had a stressful time with children before so it can be very stressful on them too :)

Like Lady said, go with your gut!!! That is the BEST advice i could give any momma!!! Mommas always know best and your gut will be right 99% of the time!


----------



## KalonKiki

I would definitely be giving our old dog away to a new home if we hadn't done so already before I even got pregnant. He was a Labradoodle that was very hyper and behaved poorly. Ultimately the reason why we found a new home for him was that he snapped at me one day when I tried to train him to stay out of the bathroom trash. He was very stressed out after we moved and hated our new apartment. He acted out a lot and had no respect for me what so ever. I don't think we have anything to worry about the cats though. They are both friendly (at worst Jasmine is shy around new people until they've been over a few times) and they never scratch, bite, or hiss at anyone. Jasmine is already spayed and declawed, but we need to do the same with Phoebe before Liam gets here. I imagine that Jasmine will probably hide a lot after we have Liam, but she'll eventually get used to his presence and recognize him as part of the family. Both cats have also been exposed to children and seem to be fine around them. I even have a picture of Jasmine sitting on my youngest sister Bella's lap and letting her pet her from a couple of years ago (Bella is currently 4 years old).


----------



## goddess25

I would like a dog one day but it sounds a bit scary. Have never had one. What breeds are supposedly better with kids?


----------



## Girly922

We will be getting another dog once the baby's here. Probably sometime next year. But we will get a puppy rather than a rescue dog so he grows up used to children. Our dogs have always been mostly outside dogs anyway which I think helps teach them that we are the pack leaders. They're never allowed upstairs and only allowed in the house with permission. They have a big garden space and heated lean-to of their own so it's not like they're left out in the cold. They've always been rather spoilt. Lol. 

Breed-wise you're always best to really do your research and if you can visit someone who already has that breed. I've got my heart set on an Australian shepherd. They're very intelligent and as a breed tend to love people. Saying that, I think there are a lot of breeds that have been given a bad name. Not because of how they are naturally, but often how people train them to be. Like staffy's. Theyre very affectionate but they do have a bad name because people have trained them to be aggressive.


----------



## Junebugs

If you have never owned a dog before i def. recommend doing dog obedience classes FORSURE! Also, like Girley said, i would get a puppy and not a rescue when you already have children, just because once they are older they have those bad habits already, and most of the time they are in a shelter because the owner "didnt have enough time for them" or didnt realize how hard it was to own a dog. Therefore they didnt have alot of training or rules set for them from day one..... i am not saying NEVER to get a dog from a shelter because many dogs need a home and you can find good dogs at a shelter... but if i had a child, again... i would just not take a risk.... if you wanted to rescue, i would look on Kijiji or Craigs list or something like that because most of the time those owners have put the time into there animals and have to give them away for other reasons then they "just dont have time". 

Any breed of dog can have issues, just like humans (some have aggression, stress and so on)... it all depends on the dog.... when going to visit a dog... i would stay there for a bit and just sit back and watch.... just look as the personalty.. does the dog look at you or have its head down the whole time....? does it seem really stressed out? ... is it panting ALOT? There are alot of different signs... also, look how it behaves with other dogs... is the the one always jumping on top of the other dogs.... is he starting and winning all the "play fights"..... i know it just looks like playing right now but those are all signs that that dog has a dominant behavior(not always a bad thing) but it just means it is more likely to challenge in the future.... you want that dog that is just chill, but not "afraid to be touched or nervous of you"... you want him to still show interest in you and other dogs. I would say Golden Retrievers are normally the best with kids (although i have met some bad ones).. and honestly i would get a female dog.. they tend to be more "loyal" and less dominant. 

Even after all this info, it depends and how you raise them after.... that is so important from day one... you need to show them who is the boss... ( NOT BY HITTING THEM :) ) heheheh but you need to be firm.. if you dont want them on the couch then BE STERN with it, because if you let them that one time.... its all over.. to them, they have "won" one step up if you know what i mean


----------



## goddess25

Excellent tips there June bugs. It won't be for a few years before I even think about it and our cat needs to not be around anymore so who knows how long that will be. She is 14 now. She would not be happy with another pet in the house and now in her elderly years its not fair to upset her anymore...2 kids and a new baby soon will be more than enough.


----------



## KalonKiki

I was actually going to suggest a golden retriever Junebugs. :haha:

My mother has one that we raised from a puppy and she was always great around us and especially the babies (Bella and Reese). She LOVES babies (human and animal alike) and constantly tries to mother them and show her affection for them. My mother's cat also loves children (he loves everybody though, he's a very relaxed cat) and anytime that the babies would cry he would walk over to them and nuzzle them, trying to comfort them.

When it comes to dogs I would recommend either getting an older female that you know has been raised around children and is comfortable with them or getting a puppy. A female puppy will mostly likely challenge you for alpha female status at first, but once you've displayed your dominance and shown her that you are the true queen of the house she will never challenge you again. A female dog probably will do better with children, but that's not to say that a male dog wouldn't be an excellent choice as well. If you do get a male, I would recommend one that does have more of a submissive and gentle personality.


----------



## goddess25

Love golden retreivers they are lovely dogs..what about red setters are they known to be good for kids..not even sure if they are in North America never seen one.


----------



## Maze

We had to give away our puppy this year. So puppies are definitely not always a sure-thing. In fact, my cousin who works at the humane society recommended not getting a puppy simply because it can be hard to gauge their personality whereas most shelters (around here anyway) have an extensive screening and matching process for dogs and families. They will never give you a dog that would be a risk to children if you have them.

We got a beautiful little mini-beagle just before Sophie turned 1. I thought, like you, that him being around children and toddlers growing up would make him a great family dog. Heck beagles are supposed to be great family dogs (although I did see on here a story about a beagle attacking family members, it still is not the common thought. They are seen as a bit stupid at times, and loud, but aren't generally an aggressive breed.) Unfortunately, despite several private and group obedience classes and almost a year of trying, he wouldn't stop biting. He eventually got too big for the biting to be manageable and with Sophie being short and an easy target he had to go.

We gave him to a family friend whose beagle had just died, they didn't have any kids and are more or less a retired couple. He has been in heaven! So it was definitely the best option for him as well. 

It isn't just dogs and cats though, I have heard so many horror stories involving pets like snakes or even larger birds! While I do think we have to show some responsibility toward our pets, I feel, personally, in situations when it comes to a child's safety that responsibility ends at finding our animals a good home. I think it is just terrible when an animal gets surrendered simply because there is a baby on the way, although even then... if you're out of options there is not much you can do. It simply bothers me when a pet owner doesn't first *try* to rehome on their own.


----------



## Junebugs

No offense or anything Maze but i would have to disagree with you on the beagles being a good family dog.... i would have to say in my 15 years of working at an animal hospital i have been bit the most times by beagles.... they are very nice dogs but also know what they want and if they dont like something they are not afraid to challenge or bite. They were ALWAYS the ones that I would muzzle NO MATTER WHAT because they would NEVER give me any warning, if they didnt like something they would just make that large VERY LOUD howl and turn around and bite! They are nice dogs thou! They just know how to tell you off if they dont like something!! LOL

As for the puppy thing, like i was saying you are never 100% with any dog.. thats why i gave that list to look out for (there is alot more to that list aswell.) The only thing with a puppy is you are setting your rules right from the start so they dont know any different. But if you get a really dominant one from the start (like you did :( ) it is so hard.... i would say those ones are best with a couple or a single person....


----------



## Girly922

I'm sorry, this is really off topic but I wanted to whinge for a minute! Lol. I have leaky boobs!! Already!! I was under the impression this didn't come til a lot later with first baby. Someone lied! Lol. *sulks*


----------



## Lostunicorn

Congratulations Dream :D


----------



## Junebugs

I have heard of it starting as early as 18 weeks girl.... not fun thou.. :( maybe buy some breast pads?


----------



## goddess25

Girly lol to leaky boobs. Mine never leaked before birth.


----------



## angel2010

Oh how fun Girly! Mine didn't leak at all with my son and still haven't yet with this one.


----------



## girlnboots

...mine have leaked since 14 weeks :-( I'm a freak of nature! Thankfully, the sore/itchiness wore off a week or so after and they feel perfectly normal now. However, the past few days, my right one has become a lot more uhh...active?


----------



## KalonKiki

It is odd that they would leak so early, but it does happen occasionally apparently. I've had very few breast changes this pregnancy (nipples are darker than they were now though, sorry if TMI) and they were only sore for the week before and after I found out that I was pregnant. I keep wondering if they'll change significantly in August or September.


----------



## Girly922

I've already gone up 2 bra sizes so I guess I should've expected it at some point. Lol. It really goes to show everyone's pregnancy is different. I was really hoping I wouldn't leak until the end. May have to run get those breast pads soon! 

Another thing that surprised me, I felt Braxton hicks for the first time the other night. Any of you other first timers felt them yet? Felt quite strange, but I haven't felt any since.


----------



## broodymrs

Mine have been leaking from an early stage too but not noticeably. I've gone up from a 32D to a 36E! Huge boobies, although unfortunately they now have stretch marks :( DH calls them my udders!

Yep had BH a couple of weeks ago for the first time, and then again a couple of days ago. They are horrible! Whoever said they don't hurt, lied. It's not unbearable pain, but the first time it happened it was really worrying as I didn't know what they were and everywhere I read said they aren't painful. I've found drinking a big glass of water and lying on my left side for 20 mins/half an hour really helped.

Can not wait for October and to reclaim my body!!

Can I ask your ladies opinions the name we are thinking? We decided ages ago on Dylan for a first name, but middle name has been tricky. We were listening to Johnny Cash the other night and Dylan started kicking away like made. Since then every time we put it on he goes crazy so we are now thinking middle name of Cash. What do you think, Dylan Cash? I don't want something too modern that in years to come we might think why did we pick that, but it just seems to go, and I love that he's basically chosen it himself!


----------



## Sbmack

Broody, I love the name Dylan Cash! It's also a great way the name was chosen. We are having the hardest time with a name. I'm pretty sure we will have a few to decide from and wait until she's born. Grace will be the middle name. I know it's popular, but it's my grandmother's name. One option is Stella Grace, which combines both of my grandmother's first names. They are both still with us and would be so touched. 

I haven't leaked, yet but there has been some dried substance on the nipples and my nipples have gotten gigantic! I have also went up a bra size and think I may have to again as the new bras are now uncomfortable. 

I'm not sure if I've gotten BH. There has been a couple times when my whole stomach gets hard, but I wasn't sure if it was from her moving around or not.


----------



## Maze

With Sophie I started leaking in the third trimester, have yet to start leaking with this one though. For a second when I was on a plane this week I thought they were going to start but if they did leak it was only a tiny amount. It can be totally normal though. 

Dylan Cash is a great name... I met a kid with Cash as a first name after Johnny but I wasn't wild about that. I think it makes a great middle name though. (His baby brother was named Thor, he was born the year the Thor movie came out.)


----------



## Junebugs

I love the name!!! :)

I wish i had some breast changes with this one...... i have had NOTHING.... no pain/growth at all. I have small breast to begin with so with Mason it was nice when they grew :) .. i never had leaking with him either thou.... I am thinking that i never got breast changes because I stopped Breastfeeding my son on the day i got a BFP with this one.... i guess my hormones were just out of wack :shrug:


----------



## broodymrs

Thanks ladies. Love Stella Grace, classy yet modern too :)


----------



## KalonKiki

I really like Dylan Cash and Stella Grace, they're both very nice names.

Personally I wish mine would either get slightly bigger or slightly smaller as I'm between sizes right now. A D cup is too small while a DD is too big. Trying to find bras that fit has always been a nightmare. Victoria's Secret was the only place that had bras that fit me properly, possibly because all of their sizes run slightly small to make you feel like you have bigger boobs (I was wearing their size DD before I got pregnant). I don't feeling like shelling out $60 for a new band size though. I'm still measuring at a 34 band, but I've found that it feels too tight so I went up to a 36 band.


----------



## Murmers0110

I love the names that both of you have suggested.

My boobs hurt like hell after ovilation forward about a month or more. Before I got my bfp that was one of my first signs and that my nipples changed. The started getting bigger harder and darker. My nipples are normally small and soft. The vains started showing up not to long after the bfp and before I knew It I had gone up a size. The boobs have stayed about the same since but the nipples have gotten bigger and so have the areolas as well as darker. I also seem to have a dried funky like substance on the nipples daily. No real sure what it is.


----------



## jbell157

Broodymrs I really like Dylan Cash. I'm quite partial to Cash as we are using it for our middle name after my great grandfather. However, he is from Austria and it's spelled with a K there (Kash) so that's how we will be spelling it. Its been really important to my dad and grandma that we stay true to the spelling. 

Maze my husband's friend just had a boy last week and named him Thor :huh: To each their own I guess. 

Sbmack I also really like Stella Grace. Girls names were so hard for us when we didn't know what we were having yet. 

Girly I haven't had any leaking yet but I've gone from a 32B to a 34 C. I am kind of happy about that :winkwink:


----------



## tx614

I leaked once about a month ago-I was sleeping and is was on my shirt when I woke up. I haven't had any since though. I also have dry and itchy nipples and my boobs have grown about 2 cup sizes. Also the outter nipple part is way darker and rough or lumpy feeling (tmi sorry!). I hear once your milk comes in you will grow a lot almost over night...lovely. lol


----------



## girlnboots

The crusties are colostrum! I've heard not to mess with any crust/plugs because they're plugging your ducts for a reason.

My boobs haven't grown much, but they were huge to start with. 34F, now I'm a 34G, so really only one cupsize. I normally try to squeeze the girls into a 42D, and it works for the most part. Victoria's Secret tried putting me into a 38D and I laughed in their face and literally showed them what one looks like on me. I think that lady saw more rogue tit then than she has ever seen in her life!

I've been having braxton hicks for the past couple of weeks. They don't hurt me at all, but they definitely tell me to slow the heck down, as I only get them after bending/lifting or getting up too fast.


----------



## Lownthwaite

I didn't leak at all in my first pregnancy but I've just looked down and seen quite abit of leaking through my top on the left side :dohh:

Lets hope I have some breast pads left over from feeding DD or I'll be stuffing tissue into my bra for work tomorrow!! :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

Girlandboots i have been getting some really strong braxton hicks contractions for about a month now awell... i dont remember them ever being this strong with my son


----------



## Girly922

I try not to disturb the crusties but they always seem to stick well to my bra. Meaning that when I get undressed for bed, I end up leaking for most of the night. I havent leaked at all at work yet. Still think I'll pick up some breast pads just in case. 

My braxton hicks haven't been painful. They just feel strange. Like my tummy feels like its stretched to its limit and I can't imagine my skin and uterus having any stretch left to allow baby to continue growing. If that makes sense?


----------



## Murmers0110

Not Braxton hicks for me tvleast I don't think so. I have been removing the gunky stuff from my nipples though. It's not exactly crusty.


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't know if I've been having BH contractions, but my stomach does feel like it's being really stretched sometimes and it feels sore when I get out of bed or if I get up from sitting in certain positions for certain periods of time. It also feels hard sometimes.


----------



## angel2010

I really like Dylan Cash and Stella Grace. We would love to use Grace or Gracie, but my sil just had a gril and her middle name is Grace. My boobs hurt really bad from ovulation. The soreness of the whole boob has went down, but my nipples are still very sore when squeezed or pulled. They haven't gotten bigger luckily, but they seem squishier and shaped a bit different. Also my nipples and areolas (am I spelling that right:dohh:) and bigger and darker and my nipples seem to always be extended, even though not hard.


----------



## Sbmack

girlnboots said:


> The crusties are colostrum! I've heard not to mess with any crust/plugs because they're plugging your ducts for a reason.

Thanks! Didn't know I shouldn't mess with them. I've been picking at them. 


Angel, I love the name Gracie. it's not like you're choosing the same name. Do you think your in-laws would care?


----------



## goddess25

Have been having BH for about 10w. I sometimes find them painful.


----------



## angel2010

Sbmack said:


> girlnboots said:
> 
> 
> The crusties are colostrum! I've heard not to mess with any crust/plugs because they're plugging your ducts for a reason.
> 
> Thanks! Didn't know I shouldn't mess with them. I've been picking at them.
> 
> 
> Angel, I love the name Gracie. it's not like you're choosing the same name. Do you think your in-laws would care?Click to expand...

I am sure she would care, and it is okay. We have some other names we like. I am thinking either McKinley or Kinsley as first name and Monroe as her middle name.


----------



## Murmers0110

KalonKiki said:


> I don't know if I've been having BH contractions, but my stomach does feel like it's being really stretched sometimes and it feels sore when I get out of bed or if I get up from sitting in certain positions for certain periods of time. It also feels hard sometimes.



I'm totally with ya on this! I wonder if they are bh?


----------



## girlnboots

The best way I can describe BH is if your uterus is a stress ball. I get a light bit of tension for a few seconds, but then it relaxes back to normal. For awhile I was getting it mixed up with baby stretching, but then I realized she wasn't big enough to stretch against my WHOLE uterus. It even feels different than when she pushes out really hard or rolls over. If anything, it almost makes me feel nauseous, like your stomach on a roller coaster. Make sure you aren't getting RLP mixed up with braxton hicks! RLP to me feels like my entire abdomen is about to rip off my body and run away. If labor feels anything like those, no thanks!

Btw, Marin has moved out of my ribs and into my pelvis. I much prefer the ribs. However, for today, I do have a low, rounded bump, instead of a weird flattish protruding belly. It's so weird how my size and shape changes with how she's laying in there.

One thing that makes me nervous, is that when I poke her or rub my belly, she doesn't respond back. Is it because she's still too little for me to feel it, or should I start to worry? Her movements are definitely getting stronger, but not any more consistent, but I figure it's too early for that.


----------



## mayurid12

Add me in the gropu , i am due on october 17 th .. sorry for joining in late


----------



## Sbmack

angel2010 said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girlnboots said:
> 
> 
> The crusties are colostrum! I've heard not to mess with any crust/plugs because they're plugging your ducts for a reason.
> 
> Thanks! Didn't know I shouldn't mess with them. I've been picking at them.
> 
> 
> Angel, I love the name Gracie. it's not like you're choosing the same name. Do you think your in-laws would care?Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure she would care, and it is okay. We have some other names we like. I am thinking either McKinley or Kinsley as first name and Monroe as her middle name.Click to expand...

Ooh. I like McKinley Monroe, but im partial to McKinley as its my last name. My friend jokes I should name my kid Kinley MacKinley K.... The baby will have my DH's surname. I haven't changed mine yet. Still not sure if I plan to. 

Welcome, Mayurid12!!


----------



## broodymrs

Dylan doesn't seem to have a pattern of movement yet either. I don't think it's anything to worry about if you are having movement on a fairly regular basis


----------



## goddess25

My baby sometimes reacts to what I do. Yesterday was one of those days.

I was balancing a glass of iced water on my tummy when I got a swift kick where the glass was, it wasn't coincidence because every time i put the glass back on to my tummy another swift kick would follow. He/She was also up quite high on my right side last night and i was massaging my side when i got quite a few nudges in that area.


----------



## KalonKiki

I've been a little worried about Liam's movements lately. I don't know if he's just sitting in there differently or what, but they seem to have gotten less frequent over the past few days and when they do happen I barely feel them. Is that normal to go from having really strong frequent kicks to very infrequent gentle ones?


----------



## goddess25

I wouldn't worry kalon at this stage still there is a lot of room for movement. As long as you are feeling him move then i am sure all is ok.


----------



## Junebugs

I normally didnt feel any reaction to poking or anything until close to the end and even then i didnt get a reaction everytime. 

As for movement, like Goddess said, as long as you are feeling movement thats all that really matters at this point.


----------



## KalonKiki

I called my OB's nurse for just in case. She said that it can be normal for 27 weeks but that I should give her a call if I stop feeling him move altogether or if activity doesn't increase in the next few days.


----------



## broodymrs

I'm sure it's fine but better to be safe than sorry


----------



## angel2010

mayurid12 said:


> Add me in the gropu , i am due on october 17 th .. sorry for joining in late

Welcome!


Mine doesn't really react to anything I do yet, unless I use the doppler and she kicks it sometimes.


----------



## goddess25

Always better to check it out than not especially if your worried.


----------



## goddess25

Btw its normal to have a very active day and little the next.


----------



## SisterRose

I have days where baby is less active than others too. I just tend to count the movements I do get (bit early, I know) and then leave it a day to see if they pick up. She usually starts moving more a day or two after reduced movements so I think it's when she's growing or has changed position slightly.

I am starting to notice a pattern in her already, and she does react to things I do. If I prod or push on my stomach she'll move over or kick and if I balance something on my stomach she tries to kick it off. I've noticed that she kicks more in a morning, is quiter in the afternoon and then goes mental around 8-10pm at night and also feel slight kicks during sleep so think she's a nocturnal baby :haha:

At my midwife appointment yesterday, she had a feel of my stomach and said she thinks she feels a head down there and that she usually struggles to feel it that defined at this stage at the moment(this was a trainee midwife in with me and my actual midwife) so that has increased my suspicions that this baby is bigger than my last :-s


----------



## KalonKiki

He's been a bit more active today, so that makes me feel a lot better. I know that it's normal to have inactive days, but I was worried because this was nearly an entire week of activity reduced to the equivalent of when I first started feeling him move at 17+4.

Welcome, mayurid12! :wave: :flower:


----------



## Murmers0110

Welcome mayurid12! What team are you on?


----------



## goddess25

Its always a worry. My 1st baby didn't move much at all in utero and I struggled most days to kick count 10 movements in a row. 2nd baby moved but was very variable multiple days with no movement and a few of normal. This one is super duper active going crazy and then normal ish.


----------



## broodymrs

Has anyone else had really excruciatingly painful stomach aches. I've got split abdomen muscles but have so far only had pain in my back and hips. We went out to dinner last night and half way through the meal my back started really hurting, the chairs were really uncomfortable. By the time we left the restaurant my stomach had started hurting to, where my placenta is. By the time we got home I could barely stand so I put my support bandage on (I've got a full body one for the hip/back pain) and got into bed and DH massaged my back. The pain in my back eased and when I was lying down the pain in my stomach eased too. Hardly slept at all last night and this morning the stomach pain is still there (but a bit higher) but not as bad. But definitely the same kind of pain. The only way I can describe it is that my stomach doesn't feel like it can take the weight of my bump. Not sure if it is split abdominal muscles or something else. Anyone else?


----------



## Girly922

Hello double digits!! 

I haven't had any real stomach pains (other than trapped wind, still!) but I have been getting a lot of really bad backache. Which in turn means that if I have a busy day at work, I end up getting horrendous RLP. Work are being pretty good though and are trying to put me on lighter duties.


----------



## goddess25

Its totally normal at this stage for round ligament pain to get really bad.


----------



## broodymrs

Spoke to midwife and she reckons it was the abdo thing, but if it was rlp ouch! I think i will be needibg lots if pain relief in labour!


----------



## BubblesBump

Hello everyone,
I never knew this forum was here. I am due October 20, my ticker is off by two days. Looking forward to getting to know everyone. 
This is my third pregnancy and it has flown by so fast, it's unbelievable!!


----------



## girlnboots

Welcome newcomers! 

I get rlp if I walk too far too fast. Other than that, I'm ok. I'm still pretty small though, so I can just imagine that it's going to get worse. 

Afm, Marin has turned herself yet again, and I'm feeling constant, strong movement. It's pretty neat . I posted a video of her kicking me and she looked like a shark in my belly. Very cool 

Technically third tri tomorrow, but officially on Monday! Yay!


----------



## Maze

Welcome to the two new ladies, I've added you both to the list!

Congrats on double digits Girly!

I get pretty bad rlp when I take a brisk walk, sooooo I have been trying to avoid that.

In other news, I spent Thursday night admitted into the maternity ward at a hospital down here in US (thank god I have out of country insurance) due to food poisoning and contractions that started up from it. FUN TIMES. It was actually one of the nicest birthing units I have seen though, they gave my daughter a free Gund bear complete with hand knitted baby blanket and cap. 

Baby is doing OK, but it was an unpleasant experience to say the least. I am glad they were able to stop the contractions with IV fluids.


----------



## Girly922

Welcome ladies!

My RLP is definitely kicking my butt some days. Today we spent the day shopping in the city and I'm suffering for that much walking now. Lol. Tomorrow is gonna have to be my rest day!!

We had our private scan today. Part 2d, part 4d. It was amazing. So glad we did. 

Our gorgeous little cutie!
https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/image.jpg


----------



## broodymrs

Lovely scan girly. Sorry to hear you've been ill maze, how scary. Hope you're ok now. Welcome new ladies


----------



## BubblesBump

Hotly that is a lovely picture! 
Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.
What is a rlp?


----------



## Girly922

Thanks :) 

RLP is round ligament pain. Really annoying if you ask me! Lol.


----------



## goddess25

Lovely scan pic girly.

Sorry to hear you have been ill Maze. I have quite a lot of contractions on and off with having an irritable uterus but it seems to fix itself if i drink a tonne of water. Its pretty unpleasant.


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm I'm double digits! I'm in double digits!


----------



## Girly922

Woohoo! Congrats murmers!!


----------



## goddess25

Yay murmers.


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations to all the ladies in double digits!

Girly great scan!

Maze, I'm so glad you're ok. Food poisoning is like hell on earth. I'm so glad you and baby are ok.

We had a great time at our baby shower yesterday. It was coed so it was basically like a big family and friend party to celebrate baby Sam and it was so fun. We also were so blessed by all the gifts, I mean we made out like bandits! We got our pack and play, gym, video baby monitor, swing, two boppies (the nurser and the lounger), tons of car seat accessories, a diaper dude diaper bag, a bouncer, four sets of crib sheets etc, etc. One thing missing was clothes. Thank goodness too, because we have 4 huge boxes of gifted clothes. It was amazing and has taken so much financial pressure off as we only have 3 or 4 big ticket items left. 

Overall, everyone said they had a great time and it was the best baby shower they'd ever been to. I think it was because it was coed, so everyone had someone they were with and no one was left out. Also, John and I kind of took two different groups of guests to ensure everyone was attended. It was so fun. Here are some pictures (PS I'm the pregnant one ;) ).
 



Attached Files:







shower1.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 5









shower2.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 5









shower6.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 5









shower7.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 4









shower5.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Girly922

Looks like you had an amazing time jbell!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Lovely scan girly :)
Glad your shower went well jbell.

Not been on for so long, so haven't been able to catch up with posts, but hope you're all well :)


----------



## goddess25

Quite the haul there J bell.


----------



## lady1985

Sorry to hear uve been sick maze.......glad to hear ur better again. Must have been some really bad food poisioning hun xx

Girly beautiful scan! Aw baba is growing so much..beautiful features already xx

Jbel...sounds like u had an awsome baby shower! I still havent arranged 1...whats the rules? Someone else has to arrange it for.u right??

Afm...i cant work out if im 3rd tri now...is it 27 or 28 weeks is the start? And at.27 weeks is 7months... rite? Soo confusing!

Symptoms are after i eat.i get so full even after a small meal. Im also starting to feel quite breathless at times and i panic a bit and have to get out in some air! Anyone else getting this?


----------



## jbell157

lady why can't you work out during the third trimester? Also, I don't think there are any rules for a baby shower. Not anymore, anyway. Someone did throw this one for us but I just attended one for a friend of mine her threw it for herself and it was fun. 

Congratulations to all the ladies who hit double digits and the third tri!


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome, Bubbles! 

Sorry about the food poisoning Maze. Glad everything is ok. 

Great scan Girly! 

Sounds like a fun shower, Jbell!


----------



## broodymrs

I've classed myself as third tri since 26 weeks. On the forum is says 27 but other places say 26. Seems to be one of those confusing things. By 28 you're def in third tri. We don't really have baby showers in the UK. My friend is having one next week but it is a surprise and her sister is throwing it. That's the only way I would feel comfortable doing it, if someone else threw it for me as otherwise because we don't really have a culture of doing them it would feel a bit like I was just asking for gifts! Wish we did have them though as it sounds like you got some amazing gifts jbell! We're having a 'pre baby party' instead and inviting my friends and DH friends and family. We haven't mentioned anything about gifts but we've just asked people to bring some food or drinks and we're going to have a picnic in the garden. People may bring us gifts, or if not they'll prob bring something after baby is born although tbh we've got most stuff anyway now. But it will still be a nice chance to see everyone before baby makes his appearance. I've not been able to breathe for a while now lady, mainly when I'm walking up stairs and stuff and def not if I lie on my back (although at least it stops me doing this by mistake in the night!). I have got asthma too though which is playing up again. 28 week midwife apt today and taking my mum for moral support and I've decided don't like going on my own as I always feel I get rushed through and don't have chance to ask all my questions.


----------



## lady1985

Thanks broodymrs. I want to have a babyshower cause i love the idea of celebrating babe before he is here. I will have a chat.with my friend to see if she will host it and invite people on my behalf. 

I feel like i have athsma at times..i had it when i was young but grew out of it. I get that tight breathless feeling. Must be everything getting squished!

Well i guess.i am in 3rd tri then...so many sites differ!

Jbel..i didnt mean work out as in exercise.. i meant it in the way of i couldnt figure out if i was in 3rd tri xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry you were feeling sick Maze! Glad that you're doing better now though. :hugs:

Lovely scan, Girly. Your bub looks adorable. :thumbup:

Sounds like you had a really good baby shower, Jbell! You look great and your bump is adorable. :D

13 week and 27 weeks are probably the two most awkward weeks in pregnancy because so many opinions differ on whether the 2nd trimester starts at 13 or 14 weeks and whether the 3rd trimester starts at 27 or 28 weeks. At least you'll know with absolute certainty at 28 weeks that you really are in the 3rd trimester though. I'm "officially" 3rd tri today! :happydance:


----------



## tx614

Happy third tri Kalon :)! 

Lady- I am having a hard time breathing at times too. Mostly when I am sitting in a lounge position. Once I sit up straight I cn breathe much better. I also get out of breath very easily if I am going up stairs or anything physical really lol


----------



## Murmers0110

I have completed 26 weeks and am now in my 27th so I'm in this weird inbetween area. Inhale found a lot of stuff saying I am in the third but I'm not gonna officially celebrate till next Monday. 

Happy 3rd ladies

Jbell the shower looked great! Arent they fun!? We had one back in may and got a TON of stuff. We will be having our family and old friends one (out of town) in August. It's coed and there is about 60 ppl invited. It will be alot of fun!


----------



## Murmers0110

tx614 said:


> Happy third tri Kalon :)!
> 
> Lady- I am having a hard time breathing at times too. Mostly when I am sitting in a lounge position. Once I sit up straight I cn breathe much better. I also get out of breath very easily if I am going up stairs or anything physical really lol

I am right there with ya on all of this!


----------



## broodymrs

I've had mild asthma since I was 12 but when I got pregnant it has got much worse so if you used to have it lady it might have come back. Yet another joy of pregnancy that it seems to affect asthma (apparently 1 third get worse, 1 third get better and 1 third see no change). Maybe see your GP for an inhaler just in case, you wouldn't want to risk an attack!


----------



## Murmers0110

I was just informed my free breast pump from my Insurance will be here Thursday! Yay!!!


----------



## tx614

I know that I get a discounted breast pump through my insurance, but I don't know who I go through to ask. Does anyone know? Do I just call up the company?


----------



## Murmers0110

My insurance company had a list of all of the medical sites thatvtheyvare partners with. I then called a few of them Untill I found the one I wanted in stock. Start by calling your insurance company. Who do you have?


----------



## tx614

I have Aetna, who do you have?


----------



## Murmers0110

Aetna as well. It was super easy one you pick the site they handle everything.


----------



## Murmers0110

I used the site sun med and orders the double electric advanced. I even talked th into shipping early for me since I was moving. I worked with Karen.


----------



## tx614

Awesome! Thanks! That will be my job tomorrow!


----------



## tx614

what brand pump did you get?


----------



## Murmers0110

Oh sorry I meant to say that. It was the medela double electric advanced


----------



## tx614

That is awesome that you got if for free! I think I only get a discount, but I will check!

How is everyone feeling? I have been sore on my sides-no sharp pains or anything, just so sore. Also, sleeping on the side sucks...even with a pregnancy pillow.


----------



## girlnboots

I gave my OH sleeping pills last night and I slept for 7 STRAIGHT hours! Oh my god. I felt better today than I have before I even got pregnant. 

My glucose tomorrow on my birthday. Luckily my appointment is at 9 am, so it won't affect the rest of my day any. Last monthly appointment! Next step, every other week! When do we start going weekly again? I forget. 

I rounded out, finally, but she's also sitting weird. Who knows what my bump will look like tomorrow. 

Does anyone not feel as pregnant as they are? I think because I'm finally over my ms and i'm starting to show an actual bump, I feel like I'm only 20 weeks or so. I definitely don't feel 7 months pregnant.


----------



## goddess25

Wonderful that you got that pump free o your insurance murmers.


----------



## Sbmack

That's great about the free pump. I've been meaning to contact my insurance to see what my coverage is re pumps. Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Wow, I didn't know that insurance companies even gave free/discounted pumps. I'm sure that mine doesn't, but it's great that you guys do. :)


----------



## broodymrs

I definitely feel as pregnant as I am! Today is a good day actually but most days something hurts, I feel ridiculously heavy and can't breathe or get about very easily. Had my 28 week bloods done yesterday, have a MASSIVE bruise. Booked whooping cough jab after much deliberation for next week. Bit scared really but have decided it's for the best, and having my 30 week scan on Sat!! Well I'll be 29 weeks, 2 days but still, can't wait to see Dylan one last time before I see him in person!


----------



## Junebugs

I actually feel great.. i mean i feel like i am pregnant but i dont feel huge yet.. i remember feeling the way you all feel with Mason around this time but i think either i am smaller this time or i just remember what is to come at the end!! LOL ..... I would say the last month has got to be the worse. hehehhehhehe, especially since i was almost 2 weeks overdue, i really hope i go on time with this one!


----------



## tx614

I booked my whooping cough for next Friday-it was hard for me to decide too! A few of my friends who have been pregnant in the past few years all got theirs and recommended it though. I had my glucose done on Friday, but no one has called with results yet. I hope they call soon as I get worried and assume the worst.

girlnboots-we go every other week for 4 appointments, then we will go evey week, starting at week 36, till baby gets here! I can't believe it is getting so close!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I also feel great this pregnancy. With Paiyton i was young and whiny. With Mason i felt so big and clumsy, but this time i feel great, and i've had people tell me i'm a lot bigger this time. I'm even managing great during this hot hot weather we are having.
I've been suffering with more heartburn this time round though, but keep that at bay by eating little and often :)


----------



## angel2010

I def have to check with my insurance about the breast pump. I have seen people online saying they got it free or discounted with mine.

That is great that your bump rounded out girlnboots. I feel more pregnant than I am. Pathetic really. By the end of the day I certainly waddle and I feel like as soon as I walk out into the heat that all my energy is gone.


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't look as big as most women are at my stage, but I certainly feel as pregnant as I am. I waddle too (mostly because of RLP).
I was supposed to have my glucose test done today, but the nurse told me to go to the wrong place to drink the drink and then apparently didn't realize it until after I had already downed it and then told me I would have to do it on a different day. Suffice to say I was not happy, I was really looking forward to getting that glucose test over with today and I'm not sure if I can down that nasty drink a second time. ):


----------



## broodymrs

Thanks Junebugs! So glad it's going to get worse! At least it will hopefully be cooler by then. 

Hope your glucose tests are ok ladies, generally they seem to say no news is good news. They normally call you ASAP if it's bad but send you a letter if it's good. I was panicking because I'd been swabbed for strep B and not had any results even though they said they'd call but at my appointment on Mon she had the results and it was all fine.


----------



## Girly922

I can't believe how quick its going. I've got my 26 week MW appt tomorrow. I'm hoping we'll have the nursery painted by the end of this week too. 

I'm feeling great actually. I don't think I'm feeling as pregnant as I am. I definitely waddle and its easy to overdo it, especially at work. Then I do feel pregnant. Lol.


----------



## goddess25

I don't feel brilliant but I equally don't feel that unwell either.

I struggle with work but don't have that much longer to go.

Had my diabetes clinic appt today have all the supplies and so far today all my sugars are normal.


----------



## tx614

My doc just called and I failed the 1 hour glucose test :( my levels were 151. So I have to take the 3 hour test of Friday...pretty bummed and scared. They also said I need to eat more iron. I feel like I am doing so much wrong.


----------



## Murmers0110

Oh I'm sorry to hear that. Don't be so hard on yourself though, it's tough be pregnant and trying to follow allllllllll the advice. Just do the best you can.


----------



## goddess25

Your not doing anything wrong. These things just happen in pregnancy. I bet almost 100% of women at our stage are anemic i know I am. The baby just sucks everything out of you its normal.


----------



## tx614

Thanks girls! Hubby is making steak and spinach for dinner-he is being sweet! I think he can tell I am down today. I really hope I pass the 3 hour, but either way, I will follow what every dietary needs they tell me!


----------



## lulu83

tx614 said:


> My doc just called and I failed the 1 hour glucose test :( my levels were 151. So I have to take the 3 hour test of Friday...pretty bummed and scared. They also said I need to eat more iron. I feel like I am doing so much wrong.

I got that same phone call! Failed my 1 hour and need to take an iron supplement. Good news is, I passed the 3 hour! I hope you do too! Tons of ladies fail the 1 hr, but pass the 3 hr. ill cross my fingers for you :)


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck with your three hour test, TX! 

I haven't been feeling that pregnant until the last few days. It's been a heat wave and we've had consistent 95+ days with super high humidity. It wouldn't be that bad if I worked in an office, but I'm in and out if my car all day.


----------



## goddess25

I failed my 1 hour but passed my 2 and 3 hour but here in canada they still class you as having gestational diabetes with failing the 1 hour.


----------



## Maze

Goddess, I failed my 1 hour with my first pregnancy bust passed the longer test and I wasn't considered to have GD. Maybe it is different in British Columbia though.

I am ridiculously anemic, to the point where I have pica... (craving dirt, rocks, dish detergent, seeds, ice chips.) I have been eating ice chips to help with it. Iron supplements don't really help because I kinda just throw them up. I simply try the best that I can with my diet and cross my fingers I don't need a transfusion. 

No reason to be scared of anemia or GD though, both are common in pregnancy and easy enough to cope with, we're in the home-stretch and our doctors appointments are becoming more frequent, they will be keeping a close eye on anyone with any kind of minor complication.


----------



## goddess25

Maze I am awfully anemic too, my ferritin is only 4 and my hemoglobin is dropping quite dramatically. I work in hematology so its a bit scary. Getting close to needing transfusion too but am taking and eating as much iron as possible.


----------



## Girly922

I've always been classed as slightly anaemic. Mainly diet controlled but occasionally needing ferrous sulphate. Since I've been pregnant, my iron levels have been great. They've never been so high before! At my last blood test my Hb was 14.8, my average pre-pregnancy Hb was always about 10.4. Obviously, I'm just not normal. Lol.


----------



## SisterRose

Sorry to hear ladies are suffering with anemia, I had anemia in my last pregnancy (found out around 28 weeks) but it wasn't so severe, just needed some iron supplements. 

:hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Girly love that your Hb is increasing......brilliant.


----------



## Murmers0110

So I'm taking my glucose test Tuesday and my dr never said anything about what to do beforehand. Sk I fast or just eat proteins or eat like normal? I've heard all 3.*


----------



## girlnboots

You should find out from your doctor for sure. Most of the tests are fasting, but I did take a nonfasting test earlier. I'd call them up just to be sure. 

God help me, I've been finding baby clothes and such on insane clearance. Brand new onesies and pants for a dollar! Check out your local walmart. I've been to two and found so, so much stuff.


----------



## angel2010

Murmers0110 said:


> So I'm taking my glucose test Tuesday and my dr never said anything about what to do beforehand. Sk I fast or just eat proteins or eat like normal? I've heard all 3.*

My app is the first of the morning and I was told not to eat or drink after midnight, other than water.


----------



## girlnboots

You got water?! No fair!


----------



## goddess25

Normally its fasting for around 10 hours pre test.


----------



## tx614

I was also told no food or drink after midnight except water. Then once you drink the glucose-no water either. 

Off topic, but is anyone traveling in the next few weeks? Hubby wants to go on a road trip to see his parents in northern NM, but I am worried! I will be around 32 weeks then, but the elevation is higher as they are in the mountain region. Anyone traveling? Or heard anything about elevation? He wants to do one last trip "just us" which I understand, I am just a worry wart.


----------



## angel2010

I don't know about the elevation thing, but I would buy a soft pad for the car seat. We drove from MO to AL and my bottom was killing me!!


----------



## tx614

Good thinking! I will do that for sure-I can imagine it will get sore. How far along were you when you did your trip?


----------



## angel2010

21 weeks, so I am sure 32 weeks will be even more uncomfortable!


----------



## tx614

lol yes! I am not sure if we will go sure, I would like to. I am just so nervous to travel so far away from my doctor at 32 weeks. I am going to ask him about the elevation at my apt. Friday.


----------



## Murmers0110

My apointment isn't till 2:00 in the afternoon. I don't wanna fast!


----------



## Murmers0110

I am gonna be 27 weeks next week and will be moving 5 hours away. That's the only traveling I'll be doing till late August. Then inwi be going 7 hours away for my shower.


----------



## tx614

That makes me feel better that others are traveling! Why is your shower 7 hours?! That seems so far


----------



## goddess25

No reason not to travel as long ad its not air.

I will be going on vacation last 2 weeks august so about 33-35w preggo. It will be in Canada in my provonce and within an 8 hour drive.


----------



## Murmers0110

tx614 said:


> That makes me feel better that others are traveling! Why is your shower 7 hours?! That seems so far

We will be living in Memphis Tennessee and will be taveling home to Lexington kentucky. It's a 7 hour drive. I'm not looking forward to it. I'm gonna have to pull back on the liquids! Luckily we will be doing it after work so I'll be asleep for a chunk of it :)


----------



## Maze

I am going on my third flight tomorrow, baby was fine when I flew down and my doctor wasn't the slightest bit concerned. (And I have an irritable uterus/heart condition.) I think anything before 35 weeks is considered safe, and that is for flying... I am pretty sure traveling on ground in areas of higher elevation is fine. I wouldn't travel too far away from my doctor closing in on being full term... but I doubt at 32 weeks you'll have much trouble. At the end of the day though it has to be what you're comfortable with, because if you go and get stressed out that something might happen, that stress in itself isn't good for you and the baby.


----------



## broodymrs

I've got a couple of longish car journeys coming up. Longest will be about 6 hours, my only worry is with my back and hip problems it will be painful but I'll just have to make sure I got lots of rest before and after.

Went for my final scan today (pic attached). Took DH, my mum and MIL. I cried buckets (again), my mum cried too but managed to be a bit more discreet. Everything is going really well, baby looking healthy, already weighs 3lb 9oz, so estimate is 9lb birth weight! What a chunker!! He is so beautiful and I love him so much:kiss::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







My gorgeous babes.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sbmack

What a great shot, broodymrs! I didn't know they could guess birth weight by how the baby is measuring. That's neat. Big boy. 

I'll be going camping for a few nights when I'm 30 weeks. The drive isn't so bad (only 3 hours), but I'm worried about sitting around in camping chairs as my back has been bothering me lately.


----------



## angel2010

Murmers, where are you moving in Memphis? I used to live in Cordova, if you know where that is.

Sbmack, I would be a bit worried about that. The other night I have a girls night out and we sat in the restaurant talking for about three hows and by the end my back was killing me.

Broody, beautiful pic! I can't wait to see my girl again, but I have almost a month to wait!


----------



## Murmers0110

angel2010 said:


> Murmers, where are you moving in Memphis? I used to live in Cordova, if you know where that is.
> 
> Sbmack, I would be a bit worried about that. The other night I have a girls night out and we sat in the restaurant talking for about three hows and by the end my back was killing me.
> 
> Broody, beautiful pic! I can't wait to see my girl again, but I have almost a month to wait!

I am actually moving to Cordova :) I grew up in Bartlett though so its exciting to go back! I havnt lived there in 14 years back when I was 14. I'm actually going to be working in the wolfechase galleria. I'm sure you know about that :)


----------



## broodymrs

They can tell his current weight by measuring his head and abdomen and she said as a rough guide he'll put on half a pound a week but she said it isn't exact but because he is pretty big now then he will probably stay on the bigger side.


----------



## Girly922

Gorgeous pic broodymrs! Big boy :)


----------



## SisterRose

Lovely pic BroodyMrs - He looks so cute! and wow 3lb 9oz already :O! gonna be a big boy. 

I went for a 4d scan yesterday too, only got one shot of her face though as she decided to turn over and put her arm over her whole face/head so we couldnt see anything else and would not turn over :-(
Here's a pic of her face 


I told them I thought she was going to be bigger than DD1 as the movement feels more pronounced in there, so she did a bit of measuring and nope - looks like im going to have another small baby! measuring around 25 weeks for some things and only 23 weeks for others, I paniced a bit afterwards that I didn't ask if this was okay, as something she measured came out at 23 weeks and obviously since I had three dating scans at 6weeks, 8 weeks and 13weeks and baby was measuring bang on the dates all those times I know im deff due 24th October!! so I guess she is just small but like I said, DD1 was 6lb 2oz and had tiny little legs and limbs and OH and his side of the family are all teeny(he's 5'4 and his mum is like 4'9!) so i guess OH just makes teeny girls, unlike me and my family who are massive :blush:. Estimated weight 1b 7oz


----------



## ILoveCakee

Just wandering around and came across this! I'm October 13th due date. Can I be on the list :D

Nice to meet you all ladies :happydance:


----------



## Murmers0110

Welcome cakee!


----------



## jbell157

Great 4D scan ladies! And cute babies :) Did you have to pay extra for that? I'm wondering if it would be worth it because, like sister rose's little girl, my guy is very uncooperative for ultrasounds.

Welcome cake :hi:


----------



## broodymrs

Sister Rose, I really wouldn't worry about the size. Dylan is a whole pound more than the average baby at this stage, not to mention you are a few weeks behind me and girls generally do weigh a bit less than boys so I bet yours isn't far off the average weight. I'm sure you could give them a call if you're worried but they would have mentioned if there was a prob. I might give mine a call as it looks like he's got the cord round his neck so don't want him to be born like that!

Jbell - I paid £110 for a late pregnancy wellbeing scan. They looked at Placental position.
Amount of amniotic fluid surrounding the baby i.e. liquor volume
Position of the baby i.e. breech, cephalic, transverse.
Baby&#8217;s current state of health by looking for baby&#8217;s body&#8217;s breathing movements.
Doppler study of the uterine and umbilical artery blood flows
Estimated current weight.

I got a written report with everything in too. The 3D pic was a bonus, I didn't know they were going to do that and had decided against a 3D scan but so glad now they just did it as it was so lovely to actually see what he looks like!


----------



## goddess25

Lovely pics everyone.


----------



## angel2010

Welcome Cakee!

Great pics ladies!

Murmers, I do know where that is, I used to work at the Sams Club across Stage Rd/64 from the mall. Good luck out there.


----------



## Junebugs

Lovely scans ladies! 
Welcome cakes!

Ok so I remember someone talking about this before but I woke up with the most awful leg cramp this morning.... what is that a sign of again..? I was horrible, one of the strongest ones I have ever had!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Cakee! :wave: :flower:

Lovely scans, Mamas! :thumbup:

We finally got our crib set up this weekend. We still need to set up the dresser, but the crib looks great. Our nursery is finally marginally organized and we'll be able to do a lot more with it once we get the dresser set up. Our extra bed and the crib take up a lot of space though, so we won't be able to do much to decorate. I just hope that I'll be able to fit a rocker of some kind in there. Finding fabric for the nursery bedding has been a nightmare. I really wish that we could just buy a crib set, but DF's mom really wanted to sew us one. I'm grateful that she wants to help us out by sewing us a custom crib set, but at the same time it adds more work and dress for me because then I have to design an entire crib set and try to find decor to match it. :wacko:


----------



## Maze

Hey Ladies,

Last night I went into pre-term labor, now I am waiting for the next set of steroid shots that are due this evening. Thankfully, my cervix is still closed, but the test they do to see if there is any chance you might give birth in the next two weeks came back positive. 

When I got to the hospital at 4:45pm yesterday their monitor picked up contractions 5 minutes apart like clockwork, they are now coming every 10 instead. They talked about giving me some kind of patch that is supposed to help stop things, so hopefully they will put that on soon.

Fingers crossed everything turns out OK, but I am pretty scared right now.


----------



## broodymrs

OMG Maze, I hope your LO stays put a bit longer. Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## jbell157

Oh maze! I will say a prayer for you and your little one. I really hope everything will be ok. Stay strong momma! :hugs:


----------



## girlnboots

Good luck, maze! I'll be praying for you!


----------



## SisterRose

Will be thinking of you Maze, and hope baby stays put just a bit longer! Hope the steroids go well, and will help to prepare baby's lungs. Stay put baby!


----------



## goddess25

Oh no Maze. Hope baby stays put a bit longer. Glad the contrctions have slowed down that's a good sign.

JB it was me talking about leg cramps I have horrible ones. I think its low magnesium can't remember. I take a calcium/mag supplement it makes no difference.


----------



## lulu83

Thinkin about you maze :hugs: hope the little one stays put for a little while longer.


----------



## lady1985

Hey maze. Hope u are both.well. hopefully bub will stay for a little while more. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Girly922

Oh maze, hope you're okay and bubba realises its way too comfy in there to come out just yet. Stay put little one, just a bit longer. Glad the contractions slowed down for you. Thinking of you hunny, good luck! X


----------



## Murmers0110

Thinking of you maze! How far along are you now anyways?


----------



## angel2010

Oh Maze! I will be thinking of you and your little guy! Hope he stays put a while longer!


----------



## Maze

Thanks everyone. I just got my second shot of steroids, only getting about three contractions an hour now so it looks like things are going to eventually slow to a stop. However, bed rest, yet again, appears to be in my future.



Murmers0110 said:


> Thinking of you maze! How far along are you now anyways?

I am going to be 30 weeks after tomorrow.


----------



## Junebugs

I am happy they are slowing down! FX for you Maze

Thanks goddess.... i havent gotten anymore more so far but i wasnt sure if there was something i could do for them


----------



## angel2010

I am glad it seems to have worked. FX it stays that way!


----------



## Sbmack

So glad the contractions have slowed, Maze. :hugs::hugs: sorry about the bed rest, but thank goodness you and baby are fine.


----------



## lady1985

Glad to hear Maze :thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

Glad to hear that Maze.


----------



## KalonKiki

Glad to hear that you and your bub are doing okay, Maze. I hope he stays in there a little while longer. I'm sorry you had such a scare though. :hugs:


----------



## Murmers0110

So I failed my 1 hour glucose test and was told I have low iron today. Wtf! I totally thought I had that test in the bag.


----------



## lulu83

That sucks murmers! Same thing happened to me, but I passed the 3 hour. I do need to take an iron supplement, I'm just terrible at remembering to take it!


----------



## angel2010

Sorry Murmers:(


----------



## broodymrs

Sorry murmers :(

Anyone else feel battered after the whooping cough jab. Had it monday evening and yesterday started feeling very flu like and asthma bad. Little monkey still kicking away thank god otherwise i really would be worried. Hopefully i'll have recovered a bit today.


----------



## SisterRose

Broody - Hope you feel better in a few days. Maybe it's just worth calling the midwife and explaining that you feel rough after you've had it just so that she knows and can give you a bit of reassurance. I've never had the whooping cough vaccine, but heard about it the other week when another pregnant lady said about having it. Nobody has even mentioned anything about it to me :shrug: I hope they won't keep me in the dark about it because so far I've forgotten to ask about it too.


----------



## broodymrs

You get it after 28 weeks. Spoke to midwife and seen dr this morn. It is a reaction to jab, quite rare to have it this severe tho. Midwife giving me a full check up tomoz. I really don't seem to be cut out for this pregnancy business!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry abut the 1 hour test, Murmers. Hope you pass the 3 hour one!

Broody, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## goddess25

You don't get the whopping cough jab over here. They will not vaccinate you against anything at all while pregnant.

Murmers I have GD too and its not so bad.

Like you others i keep forgetting to take my iron tab too..


----------



## KalonKiki

I had my Tdap right when I was confirmed pregnant, so I guess it's only after 28 weeks across the pond.

I failed my 1 hour glucose test and went back today to have the fasting 3 hour test. I had to stop in the middle, I felt so sick that I couldn't stay to finish it, I had to go home. I had a little bit of diarrhea and felt like I was going to throw up any minute and I was feeling very shaky. They were able to get 2 of 4 samples before I left, so they'll be sending those in to my doctor. I'm sure that they'll probably just diagnose me with GD. I would think that it's clear at this point that I have it if that glucose drink makes me that sick. ):


----------



## goddess25

Its an awful thing to drink..sorry to hear you felt so badly.


----------



## Murmers0110

I have my 3 hour test next Thursday. I totally had diarrhea later yeaterday a few hours after the test! I hope it doesn't mean anything! Ugggghhhh!


----------



## lady1985

Hope your feeling better soon BroodyMrs...It's nothing to do with how good u are at pregnancy hun it's just everyone reacts different xx


----------



## Maze

Sorry to hear that everyone is having such an awful time with that test. The drink is truly dreadful, especially if you already have a sensitive stomach! I am thankful having to redo the test is one complication I managed to avoid this time around. 

Still contracting several times a hour with so far no sign of it stopping. I had hoped by now that they'd have gone away.... I am starting to resign myself to the fact that they just might not. They say 32 weeks is a good benchmark, for a premature baby, so that will be my goal for now and hopefully I can stretch it out further from there.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry that your contractions haven't stopped. Hopefully bub will make it until at least 32 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## girlnboots

Hang in there, Maze. Can't imagine how tough that is to deal with. At least with medicine/technology these days, babies have a fantastic rate of survival (and thrive) even as preemies. But let's keep that baby cooking!

I didn't do too bad with the glucose test. I drink a lot of soda, gatorade, and koolaid, and by the time I got the drink in my hand, I was SO thirsty I didn't taste a thing. I haven't heard anything back, so I'm assuming I passed?


----------



## goddess25

Maze I have an irritable uterus with contractions every day but I don't dilate with them..had it in my last pregnancy too.

I think 32w is a good aim and then hopefully bubs will stay in for far longer.


----------



## lady1985

Goodluck Maze...hope bub stays a little longer. As another mentioned they can so much these days with early bubs i'm sure you will both be just fine. My friend just had her baby 11 weeks ago at 30 weeks and he's doing perfectly, he's been home with her for 4 weeks now xx


----------



## Girly922

I think 32 weeks is a great aim maze. My sister had my niece just before she got to 33 weeks, she was in SCBU for 4 weeks and then was allowed home. She's now 5, and you wouldn't know she was prem. Luckily she came a healthy 4lb 7oz and didn't need NICU, she hasn't suffered any complications from being born early and is one of the brightest kids in her class :) 

You're doing a fab job keeping that baby baking :thumbup:


----------



## lady1985

Maze..any news? Thinking bout u x


----------



## Maze

I saw my doctor today and she said that I might just have to deal with these contractions and not to worry unless they get closer together or I have the obvious gush of fluid/blood anything like that. Easier said than done though, my abdominal muscles feel like they are on fire, 3-4 contractions an hour for several days straight is a crazy workout, the idea that it might be this way till the end is a bit maddening!

I would rather that than have the baby too early though...

I was diagnosed with an irritable uterus earlier in pregnancy as well, but it was a couple of contractions a day as opposed to several an hour then... she says I might just be one of the unlucky few who have to deal with this. She may consider taking the baby out at 36 weeks if they have been on going.... but that would make my kids birthdays right on top of each other! I know that sounds trivial, but it actually matters to me. :dohh:


----------



## angel2010

Maze, I am glad baby is staying put, but I am sorry you have to continue to deal with the contractions. I do know what you mean about the birthdays. I don't think I would like that either.


----------



## broodymrs

Poor you maze. Must be awful. Fingers crossed baby makes it to full term, and avoids your other lo's bday!! Xx


----------



## Girly922

Glad he's staying put for the time being maze. Hope the contractions ease off for you a bit.


----------



## goddess25

Poor you. I have them for about 3 hours every couple of days and I know the triggers. Can't imagine whst your dealing with.


----------



## girlnboots

How's everyone doing, ladies? Been quiet lately!


----------



## goddess25

I am ok. Had a moment on Saturday looking at a newborn, and had a panic. I can't believe that I am going to have a baby that small again in a really short while. 

Apart from that I am doing ok. Have my 30w scan tomorrow to find out if my placenta has moved and I can plan for my home birth otherwise it will be planning a C section at 37w.


----------



## Sbmack

Maze, I hope the LO stays put for you and you're not in too much pain!

Goddess, I hope your placenta moves!!

How's everyone else feeling? I've been a bit freaked out lately because my little girl has been transverse for as long as I could feel her move. I'm starting to worry she's not going to move. I know there's plenty of time, but I still worry. 

Question to all that already have kids... if you got stretch marks, when did they appear?


----------



## goddess25

I don't really remember what time frame I got the stretch marks. I don't have too many. Got about 7-8 over my tummy from pregnancy #1 and some over my breasts. The same ones seemed to go red 2nd time around and didn't really get any new ones and this time I have not noticed anything yet.


----------



## girlnboots

Seems like everytime I hit a new week, Marin does something new. I've seen massive changes in how my belly moves the past day or two. I posted a couple videos on the Facebook group. The weirdest part is that I can watch my belly move, but I barely even feel it. If I'm not totally focusing on it, I wouldn't even notice. 

Are 30 week ultrasounds common or are you getting one just because of your placenta? I want to see my baby so bad! My friend is giving us a 3d/4d ultrasound for our baby shower, but we don't have it scheduled yet. Jealous!

I'm down to 8-11 weeks! Anywhere within the next 2 or 3 months, we'll all have babies! Yay!


----------



## Girly922

I saw your video on fb girlin but didn't get chance to comment while I was at work. I totally get what you mean about the movements that are obvious but not always felt from the inside. I've found that I can rest my hand on my tummy and feel some quite exaggerated movements from the outside but very little from the inside. I'm snot sure if it's because of baby's position or me getting used to the movements or what. It did have me worried because of now having to count kicks and I was starting to wonder how I'd count them if I keep missing a load. 

I know here they do a 34/35 week scan if the midwife can't tell baby's position, or if baby won't move out of transverse lie but that's not everywhere, I think it depends on what trust you're under. 

It has been very quiet on here. I've been busy decorating the nursery and the living room, and trying to tidy the house. OH reckons I'm nesting, really I'm just desperately trying to get things ready for my baby shower in a few weeks time. Lol.


----------



## angel2010

My girl was transverse for quite a while, but now seems to be all over the place, so I am not sure. I have my glucose test Friday at 28 weeks and then an ultrasound on the 14th, in my 30th week. I can't wait t see her! I am still so shocked it is a girl, I haven't taken tags off anything we have bought. Once I get another confirmation, I will start washing all the stuff we have gotten. Also, my bladder was so full at my 20 week ultrasound that I was in actual pain and couldn't enjoy it at all. This time I will not be following the instructions they sent with me and will not be so full so I can actually enjoy and ask questions and such.


----------



## tx614

sbmack-this is my first, but I got stretch marks (overnight it feels like!!!) around 27 weeks. Ugh... Looks like a bear's claws on the front of my tummy. I hope they fade after LO is here!!!

As far as scans go, normally the last one my doctor does is the 20 week scan. However, since I have gestational diabetes they do one every month to monitor babies size. I am not happy I have GD, but I cannot imagine going from 20 weeks to 40 weeks with no US. I am getting my next one at 32 weeks.


----------



## tx614

My belly button is still in-anyone else? Wonder if it will pop?!


----------



## jbell157

tx614 said:


> My belly button is still in-anyone else? Wonder if it will pop?!

Mine is still in! It looks the stretched end of a balloon :haha:


----------



## Maze

My boy is transverse as well, which is different for me because my last two kids went head down in the second trimester and kinda stayed that way.... I have to say movements by a baby in transverse position is a really odd and uncomfortable feeling this stage in the game... especially when he seems to stretch his arms and legs at the same time. You can see hands and feet popping out either side!


----------



## Sbmack

Girly, I know what you mean about seeing movements but not feeling them. I get that sometimes too. 

Maze, you're a couple weeks ahead so I don't see the hands and feet pop out, but I do see my belly move on both sides at the same time. It's funny. 

I like your analogy Jbell. I still have an innie, but it looks so strange because I have a small scar on the bottom part of my belly button because I had a cyst removed. I'm scared to think what it will look like in a couple months and even worse after. 

I thought i'd get another US at 30 weeks, but I don't have an appt. scheduled until 32 weeks so I guess not.


----------



## angel2010

I have a feeling my girl went transverse again, because I am feeling kicks/hits on both sides at once. And yes, super weird Maze!!!

I still have an innie too.

As for stretch marks, with my first I got a couple in the third trimester. But just as soon as I had him, I had a belly full under my belly button.


----------



## girlnboots

The only mark I have is right above my belly button where I have a bunch of scar tissue from failed piercings. The rest of my skin is still fairly loose and pliable, so I doubt I'll get them anytime soon. Before I got pregnant, I lost about 40 pounds, so I think that's why i'm not getting many marks. My belly button is allllmost out....but I've been saying that for about 9 weeks now. I also have a bottom belly ring hole, so I think that's keeping it from popping as soon as it would otherwise.

We're finally finishing our nursery today and tomorrow! We had our baby shower Saturday, so we really need to get all the stuff out of the living room. We still need to get random little things like a changing pad for the dresser, diaper bag, bottles, etc, but all of our big stuff is covered. Are there any last minute things that BTDT mommas can recommend for us first timers? Maybe some certain brands you all prefer?


----------



## KalonKiki

I don't really have any stretch marks, but I've heard it's common to get them in your last month of pregnancy. My mother never had them though, so I'm hoping that I won't either. I also still have an innie, but my belly button was a particularly deep innie to begin with. I have no idea what position Liam is in right now. Maybe I'll find out at my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Murmers0110

Well I am officially moved to Memphis now. Sorry I've been quite. I have been so busy with this damn move! We moved Saturday and have been working hard since but we still have a way to go. I start my new job tomorrow. Yikes!

I have my next apointment on Thursday. I have to do the 3 hour glucose test and will meet my new dr. I hope she wants to do another scan sometime. I'd love to see my baby again and have her gender reconfirmed. 

As far as the questions asked I have an innie (however its shallow) and now stretch marks.


----------



## Girly922

My belly button's still an innie, but it's definitely coming out wards. I hope it doesn't pop out completely. I've always had a really deep belly button and have never been able to feel the bottom of it. Now I can, it's weird and I don't like it. Lol. 

I'm still a few weeks behind you maze so I can't make out hands/feet. But I'm definitely getting the kicks and punches out both sides of my bump at the same time. Sometimes it just looks like my belly is trying to do a Mexican wave. :haha:


----------



## broodymrs

Dylan is head down and has been since at least my scan I had at 29 weeks and 2 days. Hoping he stays head down but that he's managed to shrug the cord from around his neck. I am a bit nervous about that. Not seen any body parts but feel his feet under my ribs all the time and the other night DH said he could see a bit of foot poking out near my ribs! Belly button is very almost an outie now. I had an op ten years ago and my stitches must not have all come out/dissolved as I can now pick at them! Ha ha DH thinks it gross but it's strangely satisfying! Doing ok for stretch marks but I've been religious with my body oil, unfortunately though didn't think to do the boobs and they are now a right mess. Even if I didn't have stretch marks though they wouldn't be looking great. They do just look like udders! One is hanging lower than the other and my nipples are massive!! Hope I get my nice neat boobs back after little monkey is born.


----------



## Sbmack

broodymrs said:


> They do just look like udders! One is hanging lower than the other and my nipples are massive!! Hope I get my nice neat boobs back after little monkey is born.

Mine are the same way. I've always had larger nipples, but these are ridiculous!! I hope they shrink after the baby. I also have one boob that's larger than the other. 

No stretch marks yet, but I have more cellulite now. :growlmad:


----------



## KalonKiki

I think Liam is head down as I've been feeling a lot of kicks above my belly button. I forgot to ask my OB about it today though. Oh well, I'm sure that she'll eventually check for it soon enough. I passed the test with the two samples that they had from my 3 hour glucose test, but they need me to go in for one more fasting draw to confirm. That means that most likely I do not have GD (yay!).
I haven't had much in the way of boob changes. My nipples/areolas are a bit darker and my boobs don't appear to be quite as perky as they were before (that could just be because my belly is bigger though) but other than that they haven't really changed much at all. I hope that they stay that way because I'm happy with the way that my boobs look.


----------



## angel2010

Sbmack said:


> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> They do just look like udders! One is hanging lower than the other and my nipples are massive!! Hope I get my nice neat boobs back after little monkey is born.
> 
> Mine are the same way. I've always had larger nipples, but these are ridiculous!! I hope they shrink after the baby. I also have one boob that's larger than the other.
> 
> No stretch marks yet, but I have more cellulite now. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Said perfectly. Mine look just like this!


----------



## Girly922

Definitely with you on the increase in cellulite! Eurgh! Lol.


----------



## PreggyEggy

I'm very rarely around here, but just thought I'd peek in and say hello! Hope everyone is doing well. Not long now huh?

My nipples changed a lot with my first pregnancy...the areola got bigger and got very dark and the actual nipple bit was massive and very defined, but they were tiny before. The changes in shape stayed, but the colour eventually returned to normal (took maybe a year and a half though!).

My nipples are soooo dark this time they've gone a really dark brown! They're normally pale pink so it's a very drastic change, lol. TMI but it bothers me so much! At least I know they'll change back eventually though...

I read they go dark so your newborn can see them against your skin, because their eyesight is very poor at birth.


----------



## lady1985

I havent gained any stretch marks as yet. But im religiously putting on bio oil 2 times a day and my skin still feels pretty moisturised. Im hoping this will help! I am also trying to swim everyday even for half hour and walk every evening. I dread the day i dont get to do this...hopefully not! I feel great for it and have actually toned up!

Im still feeling lots of jabs below my bellybutton but some up by my ribs..unless i lye on my side cause it feels like he bounces off the bed lol!

Boobs pretty much the same just a.bit bigger and darker.

And...as for the bellybutton i still have an innie..phew hehe!


----------



## jbell157

My glucose test was normal, I'm finally in the third trimester, school started back today and we got to see Sam today! So all in all great day!

Maze, I hope you are doing better!

I don't have any stretch marks yet and I hope I don't get any. My nipples are darker and a tad larger but all and all they haven't changed a whole lot, my bbs are just bigger. 

Here are some pictures of my little man :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby feet 7 months.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1









baby @ 7 months.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## goddess25

Had my 30w scan today to check my placenta. Its moved so I can keep on track with my homebirth.

Baby has engaged and is head down. Not sure if he/she will move position.


----------



## angel2010

Cute pics Jbell, glad your test cam back normal!

Congrats Goddess it sounds like great news all around for your home birth! With my son he was head down very early, but this one seems all over the place!


----------



## Sbmack

goddess25 said:


> Had my 30w scan today to check my placenta. Its moved so I can keep on track with my homebirth.
> 
> Baby has engaged and is head down. Not sure if he/she will move position.

That's great news!! 

Jbell, what a cutie. 

Preggy, it makes sense that the nipples get darker so the baby can find them. I hope mine get smaller after though.


----------



## Junebugs

Sorry I haven't been around in a while... great pictures jbell and I am happy to hear your placenta has moved up goddess!

Ok for all you second time mommies... is it normal to feel your baby this low this early??? If feeling like he/she is about of sick a foot right out of my vaj-j when it kicks!!! Lol.. I didn't feel this with my first until the last month! It is so low I feel like I could feel the head in I were to put my fingers in there (I haven't tried... lol)


----------



## MrsVaughan

Could i be added 23rd October.. Team Yellow =] x


----------



## goddess25

June bugs I feel the same this time around and after seeing my babies head wedged deep in the birth canal yesterday I am not surprised.


----------



## broodymrs

Lovely pics jbell


----------



## angel2010

Junebugs said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in a while... great pictures jbell and I am happy to hear your placenta has moved up goddess!
> 
> Ok for all you second time mommies... is it normal to feel your baby this low this early??? If feeling like he/she is about of sick a foot right out of my vaj-j when it kicks!!! Lol.. I didn't feel this with my first until the last month! It is so low I feel like I could feel the head in I were to put my fingers in there (I haven't tried... lol)

I don't feel it because I think my lo stays transverse most days, but I have heard lots of second time mommies say this.


----------



## lady1985

I think my bub is transverse as i feel him pushing out from the sides above my hip bone...it can be so uncomfortable after a meal. I will find out on monday at my next scan.

Lovely pics jbell. He looks like he's happy in there x


----------



## Sbmack

MrsVaughan said:


> Could i be added 23rd October.. Team Yellow =] x

Welcome, MrsVaughan!


----------



## angel2010

MrsVaughan said:


> Could i be added 23rd October.. Team Yellow =] x

Yes!! Welcome!


----------



## goddess25

Welcome and yay to some more girls on team yellow.


----------



## ptr

Wohoo for team yellow!!! How many of us so far? I think 5?


----------



## Girly922

Welcome :)

I think there's a few of us on team yellow still

Baby went back to bring transverse again just before bed last night but for the majority of yesterday he/she was head down. I was getting a lot of BHs too but I think that was mainly from the shock I had. I spent almost all of yesterday in a&e after my best friend had a car accident. Another colleague and I got to the scene moments after the crash and was there as she had to be cut out of her car. I then went in the ambulance with her. Everyone kept asking if I was okay, I hate to think how I must've looked but my manager and several of the firemen thought I was gonna go into labour there and then! Fortunately she didn't break anything, she is one lucky lady! And only has minor injuries. Still, nearly scared me to death (or labour) lol!


----------



## broodymrs

How awful girly. Glad your friend was ok.


----------



## goddess25

Glad to hear your friend was ok, sounds like she was one very lucky lady.


----------



## Girly922

She really is. Turns out she dislocated both knees though so will have a nice long rest from work! Lol.


----------



## Sbmack

Glad your friend is ok! 

I can't tell where my LO is. I keep getting kicks all over. I guess that's better than staying transverse like she was until now. At least she's moving....and will hopefully know where to go when the time comes.


----------



## ptr

Here's my 31 weeks bump:


Spoiler
https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1098243_10151587997438963_280761165_n.jpghttps://sphotos-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/60440_10151587999953963_1538866420_n.jpg
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/549508_10151587999938963_2011232395_n.jpghttps://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/57972_10151588000003963_1358268180_n.jpg


----------



## Girly922

I only know baby is transverse when I get kicks and punches out both sides of my bump at the same time. Yesterday was the first time I've felt baby go head down and I could really feel baby's feet kicking at the top of my uterus. But we're back to transverse. There must still be a fair bit of room in there as I'm still feeling the somersaults and rolls too.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Not been around for soo long! I haven't had chance to catch up on everything, but hope you are all well. 
Fab bump pics ptr :)
Is that everyone in 3rd tri now? How exciting!


----------



## SisterRose

Yay for all our october pumpkins in 3rd tri :D
Also been lagging behind here, promise to catch up more soon. Great bump pics ptr, your bump is so neat and tidy  

I had a growth scan yesterday and baby is still head down but i feel movement in all sorts of places in there so i think she moves a lot, despite staying head down. 
Baby is estimated 2lb on the dot and right at the low end of all her measurments being a week to two weeks behind in growth. She is coming in below the 10th centile so now ill be monitored every two weeks for growth and doppler to make sure nothong is wrong and hopefully rule out intrauterine growth restriction which theyre concerned could be the case especiallynif she shows little growth then may have to be delivered prematurely. 
My first DD was born 38 weeks below 10th centile she was in the 4th percentile but she was healthy so i am trying not to worry as i think maybe i just make small babies!


----------



## girlnboots

Pretty sure I have a starfish in my belly today. She keeps pushing out on all sides, so ill feel her down by my hips and in my ribs at the same time. I think she's head down, but sideways toward the left. 

Have any of you dealt with a major head cold during pregnancy? It's terrible. Being pregnant sucks enough and adding sickness on top is just cruel. I hate my oh for this. He refused to get antibiotics to take care of his cold, so he spread it around even worse. 

Im using a mixture of Vicks vaporub, sudafed, and simply saline, but its so tempting to add Benedryl at night just so I can sleep.


----------



## Girly922

I caught a virus which left me with flu afterwards at about 16 weeks. I felt so awful, couldn't eat anything, and there's not really anything you can take. I had quite a high temperature so was taking paracetamol to bring that down but it meant I wasnt getting any pain relief and there wasn't really anything else to take. 

Maybe try a hot lemon and honey before bed with a couple paracetamol just to try get a good nights sleep? Fresh lemon works best :) Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ptr

Payton's mom - thank you! Congrats on 3rd trimester, happy 27 weeks!

Sister rose: if this is the same thing happening as it did with your DD then I probably wouldn't worry too much, you might just make small babies is all! 

Girl boots: I have a starfish going on in there too :haha: totally normal until they get bigger to the point they are cramped up and can't really punch or kick as hard but you'd feel squirms and stretchingn aloooooot more!! 

I am just recovering from a head cold and it sucked soooo bad. My nose started running mercilessly and my throat was on fire on Monday... By Tuesday night my throat wasn't on fire anymore but I had aches and body chills... I just drank 7up and took Tylenol and zantac cuZ the cold was making my reflux 10x worse and I puked up my lunch and dinner but I kept trying to keep hydrated... Now I think I got my dh sick. My little girl is the first one to get sick but she got over it fast. We are in the coughing phase now and IMO that is the worst for me cuz it really makes me short breathes especially now being pregnant and lungs squished up. Benadryl is safe to take for nights and so is Unisom... Feel free to take Unisom if you need help sleeping at night.


----------



## goddess25

31w bump. Awful at pics sorry.


Spoiler
https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii503/goddess7525/20130801_202438_zps20e955fa.jpg


----------



## ptr

Adorable bump, goddess!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Wow impressive bump goddess :)


----------



## lady1985

Wow how quiet this thread is! Hope everyone is just having a good long weekend!

Just came back from our 30 week scan and bub is measuring great! His legs are long with his femur already 6cm..nearly 2 weeks more in length! We have an estimated birth weight of 6-7 pounds and he is already 3 pounds. Cant believe how big he is already! Oh...and he is head down! Yey!


----------



## goddess25

It is super quiet around here. 

Glad to hear your scan went well.


----------



## angel2010

Friday I had my glucose test and passed! I was also measuring 31 weeks in fundal height, she said was likely the way the baby was laying. I am sure she is right because I felt a foot pretty high when she was doing it. 
I have my next app on the 14th. I will have an ultrasound and will be just shy of 30 weeks I believe. I will be interested to see how big the baby is. My son was estimated to be 3lbs 6oz at my 30 week check.


----------



## broodymrs

Glad your scan went well lady.

I am so fed up of being pregnant! Roll on october.

What are people thinking for pain relief for the birth. I keep changing my mind. Don't know whether to just decide on the day, depending on how i feel. But i don't like not to have a plan, even though i know it could change.


----------



## angel2010

Glad your scan went well Lady. 3lbs is great!

For pain relief, I started using a natal hypnotherapy program around 20 weeks. With that, I will try massage and movement. I am not completely against an epidural, but I would like to avoid it if I can.


----------



## ptr

I had no plan when I went in except I will try to do it medicine-free and if I got into too much pain to tolerate I would ask for an epidural. My birth went flawlessly I think having as little stress and the ability to go with the flow made a huge difference for me. Definitely doing the same for this birth: just going to go with the flow and when I can't tolerate pain anymore or something I will get an epidural. :thumbup:


----------



## SisterRose

Great bump pic goddess

Glad your GTT went well Angel, I had mine today!

3lbs sounds great Lady :D

As for pain relief, I will definitely be having gas and air as soon as possible, as last time it was just shoved in my hand last minute at the pushing stage and I think the canister was actually empty as it didn't do anything but I'd already had pethedine and was quite out of it. I wouldn't like pethedine again this time as I wasn't much for it and would like to avoid an epidural but knowing how much labour sucked for me last time, having contractions every 30secs-1min apart due to a 3 hour labour that didn't have any separation inbetween was very painful and I did actually ask for an epidural at least four times :blush: but baby was born too fast to have one anyway. I wouldnt like to say I wanted a natural birth again because im obviously too much of a wuss lol


----------



## broodymrs

Ha ha think I might be a wuss too. Being pregnant is hard enough! I had an allergic reaction to morphine a few years ago so I'm really wary of opiates and I've also got asthma and am really struggling to breathe atm so again I think opiates might be a bad idea as I know they can affect both mine and baby's breathing. So my choices are pretty much epidural or go natural. I can just imagine screaming for the drugs after half an hour!!


----------



## SisterRose

broody - You'll probably surprise yourself and be absolutely fine! I think a lot of women do an awesome job in labour with handling the pain and breathing through the contractions. I don't know what happened on my end, I was the only person on the ward screaming lmao. :blush:


----------



## broodymrs

SisterRose said:


> broody - You'll probably surprise yourself and be absolutely fine! I think a lot of women do an awesome job in labour with handling the pain and breathing through the contractions. I don't know what happened on my end, I was the only person on the ward screaming lmao. :blush:

Everyone else was probably drugged up!! My friend gave birth 3 weeks ago with an epidural and she said the people in the 2 rooms either side of her were screaming and she was watching Eastenders on her Ipad and the midwife told her the head was coming and she better start pushing!!


----------



## SisterRose

broodymrs said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> broody - You'll probably surprise yourself and be absolutely fine! I think a lot of women do an awesome job in labour with handling the pain and breathing through the contractions. I don't know what happened on my end, I was the only person on the ward screaming lmao. :blush:
> 
> Everyone else was probably drugged up!! My friend gave birth 3 weeks ago with an epidural and she said the people in the 2 rooms either side of her were screaming and she was watching Eastenders on her Ipad and the midwife told her the head was coming and she better start pushing!!Click to expand...

:rofl: That sounds like the kinda birth I want this time, except I want corrie on my laptop instead of Eastenders.


----------



## ptr

^^^thats how my birth with my daughter went ... :blush: I watched special victim unit on tv and pushed whenever I felt a contraction coming on and my nurse was like "are you seriously watching TV?!?!?" I'm like yeah it helps me focus on feeling for the contraction (I had an epi) :haha:


----------



## broodymrs

Corrie over Eastenders any day!


----------



## lady1985

Funny talking about epidurals as when i was 1st preg i said i wanted 1..then changed my mind and said i want.pethadine...now this week after watching the diff videos on you tube epidural looks like the way forward...it looks like you say.. nurse comes in and is like..ok lets start pushing.....wow get me one of those!!


----------



## Girly922

I would like to stay away from an epidural if I can. I really don't want to give birth laying on my back. I want a water birth with lots of gas and air!! Lol. I've been open to pethidine but lots of women don't seem to think much of it. I think I'll have to see how labour goes and try and go without the epi. 

I had my health visitor call the other day to book my antenatal home visit. I didn't even know we get one of those!! I'm still working full time at the moment and she didn't like the sound of waiting until I go off on maternity leave in case baby comes before that. I finish work at 35 weeks! I don plan on this baby coming before then. Lol. So she's coming next week. No idea what she's gonna want to talk about though?


----------



## broodymrs

hmm, home visit hasn't been mentioned to me. Pain relief is such a personal choice and I do admire people who can do it just on gas and air but for me I think I'd like something stronger. I probably would have gone for the middle ground and gone for pethidine or morphine but because of the previous problems I've had I daren't risk it, so looks like it might be epidural for me. Strangely excited, I know I'm a weirdo!!


----------



## Girly922

I didn't know anything about it until I got the phone call off the health visitor to arrange it. My midwife hadn't mentioned it. I just thought I'd meet my HV once the MW signs me over to her once baby's here. I didn't even know they did antenatal visits. 

You're not a weirdo broody, I'm looking forward to gas & air!! Lol. I know I don't have a problem with morphine so I'm planning on going down that route if I need it. I've booked to go midwife-led birthing unit which has 3 pools, but if you need an epi you have to be transferred to delivery suite which only has one pool. I really hope I can get my water birth, and if that means I can't have an epidural, I'm okay with that. If things go pear shaped, I can always transfer to delivery suite and get one there.


----------



## Sbmack

Girly922 said:


> I would like to stay away from an epidural if I can. I really don't want to give birth laying on my back. I want a water birth with lots of gas and air!! Lol.

I'm hoping for a water birth as well, but gas and air isn't an option here. 

Like Angel, I'll also be using hypnotherapy. I've been reading 'Effective Birth, a practical guide to a better birth' by Maggie Howell. I have the cd, but haven't started 'practicing' yet. I'd highly reccomend the book for someone thinking of going the natural route. It's been a great confidence booster and has reinforced my belief that I can do it naturally. That said, if the pain is too much and the coping techniques I learn aren't effective, I may ask for an epidural. I really hope that's not the case though because as Girly said, I don't want to be on my back. I've also read that epidurals can slow down labor. 

Also, if for some reason I have to be induced, I will probably opt for an epidural. They use Pitocin in the U.S and I've heard it intensifies the pain.


----------



## girlnboots

That's how I feel too, about being induced. As long as its a gradual increase, I'll be just fine. I'm good at managing pain and whatnot, and I'm excited to stay natural. But if they force me to have pitocin (which is really, really bad for you!) then I'm definitely getting an epidural. 

On a more negative side, I got my first real stretch mark today. I'm officially a striped tiger. I took a few days off work because of my cold and everyone commented how big I'd gotten, so I'm not surprised. Pictures coming later!


----------



## Murmers0110

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been missing for a while. I've been so busy with this move! We have gotten 2 of the 3 pieces of furniture for the nursery and painted the room. I'll put pics up on the facebook page when its more put together. I had my appointment with my new dr last week. She seems nice. I took my 3 hour glucose test and it was horrid!!!!!! The drink doesn't taste bad but Holy shit does it make ya feel like shit! Anyways I found out today that I passed it! As far as pain meds for birth I want everything they will give me and I don't wanna be induced early unless needed. I hope everyone is doing good! Not too much longer for some!


----------



## ptr

I was induced and had pitocin, it wasn't as intense or painful as everybody claimed it was going to be. I was on pitocin and wasn't in pain from it for 4 hours until they broke my waters.


----------



## angel2010

I am glad you passed Murmers!


----------



## Girly922

Congrats on passing it murmers! 

I think if I have to be induced, I'll probably end up with an epidural. But then, if I have to be induced I can't birth on the midwife-led unit anyway. I have also heard that epidurals slow down labour, but also they put you at a higher risk of tearing or needing an episiotomy because not all women can push correctly with an epi. 

You really have popped girlin! I think I'm starting to get the beginnings of a varicose vein in my thigh. I don't like it :( lol.


----------



## lylasmummy

Hi, I'm rather late to the party, but my pink bump is due Oct 18th, can I join in please? :flower: xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Girly - Nobody has mentioned anything about a home visit to me either :shrug: 

Ladies in the UK - what have you been told about whooping cough vaccine, and when can you have it up until? because I had my 28 week appointment last week and nobody mentioned anything to me about it, and also forgot to ask. I won't be seen by my midwife until 34 weeks now either.

Good job on passing your GTT Murmers! 

I was induced last time, but went straight in to active labour as soon as they broke my waters, and I mean RIGHT in to active labour! I went from 2cm to fully dilated and baby being born in the space of three hours, and it was the fact there was no space inbetween my contractions to rest and get my breath that made the labour so intense and painful. I am glad I didnt have time for an epidural now though and I don't want to go down that route this time either as I'd rather suffer a bit than have one but will get one if I really need it. Like I said, I did practically beg last time lol!!


Welcome Lylasmummy :)


----------



## broodymrs

You can have the jab up to 38 weeks but best between 28-32.


----------



## Maze

Hey ladies, sorry for being quiet I've just had a lot going on! I also didn't know what to contribute regarding pain killers since I am having yet another c-section... other than when I was being induced with my first baby I went 24 hours without anything at all, but everyone's body's different I guess. I really wanted to get in the whirlpool tub but couldn't because my BP was through the roof!

At any rate, I have a small rant. I find my husband is becoming grouchier at night than he used to be. I mean, he was never happy if he was lacking sleep but now it just seems to be getting worse. It frustrates and concerns me. Our toddler sometimes has great nights where she sleeps into 8 or 9am, and other nights she wakes up around 4:30am crying for a drink. At any rate, waking him up to help is a huge pain in the ass now. If I try to wake him up verbally, I get growled at, if I lightly tap at his shoulder he LITERALLY bats at my hand. Meanwhile I am waking up every hour to pee, am sore and have a hard time falling back to sleep, and have to be just as exhausted if not more than he is. Somehow I manage to keep a level head in the middle of the night, but with him... it is like sharing a bed with a hibernating bear. What is going to happen with a newborn in the mix? I keep asking him, you really really wanted this third baby, you bugged me to try again for months before I gave in... did you think nights were going to get magically better and not harder again? 

I am going to be breastfeeding so I need to know that I will be supported at night, if not physically... just emotionally. I am going to get pretty pissed pretty quickly if he is always growling and rolling over while I am sitting there with bags under my eyes.

Am I being unreasonable because he goes to work? I mean, he was like this during the long weekend too. So I dunno. :dohh:


----------



## lady1985

Oh Maze sounds like you are dealing with the male breed not understanding as usual! I don't have any children yet so I don't know how my DH will be but I have a feeling he won't be much different to be honest. I have already been told I will be sleeping in the spare room with the baby as he has to work, and I don't...our main bedroom is already been referred to as 'his room' not ours anymore :( (I don't think this is particualry healthy for our marriage) 

I think they just get a bit selfish as to the point they know they don't have to do as they know you will, and it's an awkward situation cause you can't just say you won't do it so he will have too, as it's not fair on the kids eh? I think the only way is to have a chat with him (not at the moment he bats your hand away!) and explain how you feel and that you need support from him especially with a newborn in the equation. With what is happening as it is now is not great but you may find a change in him when baby is born, maybe he's feeling like us and conserving energy by sleeping 'because he can' before newborn arrives, I'm sure he knows what he is in for shortly!


----------



## Junebugs

Oh Maze, im sorry :( i dont think you are being unreasonable but i really have no opinion in the matter because my husband and i made that agreement at the start that i would stay home, therefore i would get up at night and he could sleep because he has to go to work in the morning. Now, if i was REALLY tried and asked him to get up he would and he also gave me no hassle or anything if i ever needed him for support.


----------



## goddess25

My husband is pretty useless at night and always has been. He will be sleeping in the spare room when the baby arrives, to be honest I don't mind. He will get home around 3am from work and I don't want him coming into our room disturbing us esp if baby is asleep. It is going to be a challenge having the baby at night and getting up at 7-8am with both kids. DH will be around during the day and I know he will fully support me then.

In regards to pain relief I would say keep an open mind, and see what happens. I wanted a natural birth, first time around laboured at home, went to hospital at 9.5cm dilated, waters broke, tried to push him out and he was a little stuck so went to the OR for forceps. 2nd time labour fast but it was fine, intense. 

Labour is exceptionally painful but it is amazing what you and your body can cope with. I would totally recommend giving natural a go and if you need pain relief and epidural then that is totally fine. You might just surprise yourselfs with it being just fine. I have to admit that reading all the stories about watching tv while pushing does sound incredibly nice.

The only pain relief I tried was gas and air with my first as the OB had to do a massive internal to see where DS was stuck. I truly hated it. I puffed on it about 3-4 times and it made me dizzy..I felt that way when you are really drunk when the room spins so I threw it away. I then went onto a spinal with him as they were planning a C section, however they managed to maneuvre him out. The spinal was lovely after pushing for so long. It was nice not to feel the contractions but I hated that I could not move for hours and hours after.


----------



## tx614

Maze- I am sorry to hear that! I have a feeling my husband will be the same as he is a very sound sleeper and has to get up early for work already. Since I will be breastfeeding and on leave from work, I have a feeling the responsibility of getting up will fall on me. We haven't talked about it yet though.

I just got back from the doctor's and he said he will induce around 39 weeks since I have gestational diabetes. My question is- right my baby is only measuring in the 30th percentile, so she is not big at all. Is inducing really necessary early then? Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## SisterRose

Tx614 - I had GD in my previous pregnancy and just sat the test this pregnancy on Monday, currently waiting for the results.
I had growth scans with DD1 and she wasn't getting too big either, in fact, they were worried she was too small as she was measuring below the 10th centile line. They still induced me at 38+4 due to the GD and probably because she was small also. The reason they like to induce when you have GD is because there's a high risk when you reach that stage in the pregnancy with GD that the placenta stops functioning properly and starts to deteriorate and die, which of course is really bad for baby since that is where they're getting all of their nutirents from to live and increases the risk of stillbirth. I would go with what your OB has told you and remember they just do what they think is best for baby and for yourself!

If it comes back that I have GD again this pregnancy, then I will be induced again at 38-39 weeks and would prefer them to do that than risk something happening to the baby.

x


----------



## goddess25

I asked my MW if I would induced early and I wad told no. I also have a friend with GD who just had a 12lber at almost 42w. Maybe its a Canadian standard.

Hmm


----------



## tx614

Thanks SisterRose, that helps so much. I wish he would have explained that reasoning to me so I would have understood why they do it!

Goddess-Holy Moly!!! 12lbs-your poor friend. No way do I want a 12 pounder.


----------



## goddess25

Me either. about 9lb i could do, as DS was 8lb10. I would like a nice 7.5 lb or something. baby estimated to be 4lb already for me so I reckon he/she will be a pretty reasonable size.


----------



## tx614

Mine measured at 3lb 4oz today, so still small!

SisterRose-how big was your first baby when you had GD?


----------



## girlnboots

I'm jealous. The last weight measurement I had was 9 ounces at 19 weeks. I haven't been to the doctor since 27 weeks and I don't go again til Monday. It seems so weird that I haven't started going every 2 weeks yet. I saw a different doctor last time, so maybe this doctor will be like "oh, well, since I haven't seen you in awhile, let's give you an ultrasound!" 

On the man front, mine has been essentially useless as well. He refuses to give me money for bills and he refuses to have sex or even give me more than a peck on the lips, and he hasn't done a single thing for this baby, including painting the nursery. It's been a tense time in my house as well. Normally, he's a wonderful, attentive man, but right now, I just want to kick him in the head.


----------



## goddess25

It was estimated at 3lb12oz I am rounding up. I forget how much weight babies are supposed to put on every week now, but its quite substantial.


----------



## tx614

Ya they must grow fast because there isn't much time left now!!

GirlNBoots I am sorry to hear about your man! I feel like they don't understand they need to be MORE sensitive and helpful right now. Mine has backed off as well and he says he doesn't want to have sex cause it is weird that the baby is big now and moving about. Which is fine cause I am not feeling sexy at all!!!!


----------



## SisterRose

My first baby was 6lb 2oz at birth, at 38+4 but measured in on the 4th centile according to my notes this time, so was classed as SGA(small for gestational age)

I had a growth scan last week to check this baby isn't on the bigger side, or the smaller side since I have a history of GD but also of having a small baby and this baby is just below 10th centile and weighed 2lb exactly at 28 weeks. I have another growth scan next Wednesday to check she is putting on a good amount of weight and growing more, since she's measuring 2 weeks behind on some parts of her body.


----------



## tx614

2lbs at 28 weeks seems about what mine was, but I cannot remember now. I lossed 3 pounds due to my change in diet after being told I had GD, but doctor wasn't worried and said baby is still growing. I just didn't think you were suppose to loose weight at this point, but I do have some to loose lol.


----------



## SisterRose

Yeah, I lost weight last time too with the GD diet and watching what I eat. At the moment though I havent gone too drastic until im actually diagnosed again but have been watching my sugar levels with a monitor. I also have weight I could do with losing anyway!

Im not 100% sure how they class "small" babies because I didn't think 2lb at 28 weeks sounded THAT bad to be honest, and still plenty of time for baby to put weight on :shrug: but then I dont know if they class all the measurments more than the weight, as I know some parts of her are really lagging behind in growth so maybe thats why they worry more. No idea!


----------



## SisterRose

Alls I know is she certainly doesn't feel too small in there!!! my stomach shakes like crazy every time she moves :haha:


----------



## Maze

Thanks everyone, it is a bit comforting to know that this is more of a male thing than my husband being a complete tool. 

At 29 weeks bubs was 3 and a half lbs. I have what will probably be my last ultrasound on the 14th for a weight estimate and cervical measurement, I'll be in my 34th week (just started it.) I wonder how much he will have grown in 4 weeks.


----------



## Girly922

I haven't had any weight estimates. :( I'd quite like to know but my midwife is happy that my fundal height is bang on textbook. I'm still only being seen monthly until I get to 34 weeks when it increases to fortnightly. I've got my next appointment on Monday but its with the other midwife. I have 2, one I get on really well with, the other I just can't seem to gel with at all.


----------



## tx614

SisterRose said:


> Alls I know is she certainly doesn't feel too small in there!!! my stomach shakes like crazy every time she moves :haha:

hahaha I know! My belly looks so crazy when she is moving!


----------



## girlnboots

I feel like I heard babies around this time gain 8 ounces a week until 35ish weeks, then they jump to a full pound a week. That might not be true, but it sounds familiar.


----------



## goddess25

Maze it is definitely men. Some are better than others.


----------



## Sbmack

Girly922 said:


> I haven't had any weight estimates. :( I'd quite like to know but my midwife is happy that my fundal height is bang on textbook. I'm still only being seen monthly until I get to 34 weeks when it increases to fortnightly. I've got my next appointment on Monday but its with the other midwife. I have 2, one I get on really well with, the other I just can't seem to gel with at all.

I haven't had any weight estimates either. Are these coming from ultrasounds? I had one at 20 weeks and don't have another scheduled unless there's an issue. My next appt. isn't for two weeks and then I'll go every two weeks for a month and every week the last month.


----------



## goddess25

Generally from Ultrasounds. Although my MW with my first baby estimated what the weight would be pretty accurately. She was a few ounces off and that was just feeling baby through my tummy.


----------



## lady1985

I don't know how much weight baby puts on per week now either but bub measured at 3.5lbs on Monday at 30 weeks and she gave me an estimate of 6-7lbs birth weight!


----------



## SisterRose

I had my estimates by ultrasound too.

Lady - My daughter was 6lb 2oz at birth and she was estimated at only about 2lb 4oz at 30 weeks roughly, so I would guess somewhere around 7-8lb for your baby if there estimate was correct! I know a lot of ladies who say their babies weight estimates were way out compared to when baby was born 
x


----------



## broodymrs

I was told it's about half a pound a week they put on. At 29 weeks my baby was approx. 3lbs 9oz so a bit of a chunker!

Maze - my DH assumed we'd be in separate rooms too! Romantic eh?! I think we're going to try shifts so DH will feed baby between 8pm - 2am and then I'll do 2am - morning but we'll have to see how it goes as that will only work if I can express and if it isn't disturbing us both too much.

I've had a strange couple of days. Yesterday (second wedding anniversary) woke up to find body was totally numb and no baby movements at all. Day before he'd been a bit quiet. Counted kicks for a bit and he was moving but not much. To cut a long story short ended up being admitted to hospital (where baby of course started kicking up a storm!) but then they had concerns about my health - breathlessness, heart palpitations, fast pulse etc. Turns out my 28 week bloods showed I was anaemic and have low white blood cells and platelets but my crap midwife hasn't even told me so I've been getting worse and worse and eventually ended up in this state. So was monitored all day as they wanted to check it was definitely anaemia causing these symptoms and not a blood clot, they attempted to keep me overnight but thankfully I was discharged at 11pm. Such a horrible crappy upsetting day, can't even begin to describe how upset I was and feel so let down by midwife and anniversary was ruined :( Luckily though I'm now on iron tablets, looks like I will hopefully be consultant led now so I won't have to see rubbish midwife anyway and we pretended today was our anniversary so had a lovely day shopping, cinema and DH took me out for a meal. I am so done with being pregnant, bring on October already!!


----------



## lady1985

Thanks sisterrose...i think it also depends on what u eat too she told me to bcareful now up until the due date as what u eat now really matters as baby.absorbs so much now.

Well i guess its a case of wait see when bub pops out lol!


----------



## Murmers0110

Broody that sucks! Happy anniversary though! Im also anemic.


----------



## tx614

Sorry to hear that Broody! I am glad it was an easy fix with iron pills. Would have been nice for her to tell you so you didn't have to have that scare though!!!


----------



## goddess25

Broody sorry to hear about your crap day.

I am also having a bit of a worry have been bleeding since Monday on and off only browny pink. Mw are unconcerned and reckon its due to sex.

See the mw tomorrow so hope they give me some advice.


----------



## SisterRose

Broody :hugs: sorry you had such a crappy day yesterday, how terrible that nobody let you know about your 28 week bloods!! Now that you know what the cause is though, you can start taking something for it and hopefully will start to feel much better soon  xxx

Goddess - I hope you get some advice on what's causing the bleeding tomorrow, surely it would have stopped by now if it was purely caused by sex? :shrug: Let us know!


----------



## mayurid12

so this question would be for mom's who have already experienced labor, I have seen lot of videos on youtube where most of women -in pushing stage lie on their back , but i have heard its not ideal position, i am confused about this. i need some advice and insight ladies


----------



## Maze

I never got to actually push with any of my babies due to emergencies, with my first I spent most of my labour on my side. I had wanted to be crouched in the tub on my knees but my blood pressure was too high. I think, generally though, it is what is most comfortable for the mother.. and can sometimes depend on the situation. Some labours allow you to be more mobile and flexible than others due to your vital signs, the baby's vital signs, whether or not you've decided to have an epidural (then you do need to remain on the bed, most likely a lot of women in the videos had one.)


----------



## ptr

mayurid12 said:


> so this question would be for mom's who have already experienced labor, I have seen lot of videos on youtube where most of women -in pushing stage lie on their back , but i have heard its not ideal position, i am confused about this. i need some advice and insight ladies

They say pushing while on your back is not ideal is because of how your pelvis is aligned with the baby in the birth canal. When you are laying on your back, your pelvis is tilted upward which isn't allowing the baby to be delivered plus laying on your back is counteracting against gravity as well. Most of the time, nurses will actually set the bed when you are getting ready to push to tilt at a upward degree to help your pelvis tilt downward so usually it's not a big of a deal. I remember when I started pushing on my back it didn't feel right, like I was uncomfortable to push that way and my nurse said to try a few different positions until I found one that felt right and that maximizes my pushes. Turned out propping myself up with my elbows with the bed tilted worked best and I delivered with no issues. 

Keep in mind, many ladies are different: some feel comfortable pushing flat on their back, some feel comfortable pushing while squatting on the floor, some feel comfortable pushing with a rope of blanket/towel, some feel comfortable with pushing with legs pushed back or outwards away from their body. THe point is what works for you will work for *you* because you are you and your body and baby is not the same as the woman in the next labor room. Thus... referring to my first paragraph, some women's pelvis might not point upward and pushing on their back works for them just fine. 

I wouldn't worry about the youtube and how pushing on your back is bad, etc etc, you will discover fast what positions works for you and everything will fall into place. Good luck!


----------



## ptr

As for everyone else who are having issues, don't feel bad, I am dealing with pregnancy issues as well (SPD pain and feeling flub and huge and tired and blah) ... I guess it's safe to say we all are out of the babymoon phase of the pregnancy... BOOOOOO. :haha:


----------



## broodymrs

Yep, babymoon is over. Having issues trying to get moved over to consultant led now so it's all doing my head in.

Goddess how are you with the bleeding now?


----------



## girlnboots

Psht, with the exception of my stupid cold/acid reflux/terrible combination, I feel wonderful. Then again, I didn't hit the Babymoon stage til almost 7 months anyways. 

We're finally finishing the nursery today. We just have to touch up some final paint spots, hang the mobile, make the curtains, and load it up! Whoo hoo!


----------



## goddess25

Its still there but very very light and only when i wipe. My MW did tell me to expect it to last for at least 3 days on and off. 

In regards to pushing baby out. I was on my back 1st time and ended up in the Or but DS was stuck. With 2nd labour my mw let me direct what i wanted, when it came to the pushing stage she wanted me on a bed but i i went into the cat position on all 4s and DD kind of fell out after a few pushes. Certainly cat postition or being in an upright position is best for delivery for sure, gravity helps.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I'd love to know what estimated weight of this little one is, but we don't get growth scans unless fundal height is measuring small/big. I did have one with my DS and at 28 weeks he was estimated at 2lb 13oz! He was born at 36 weeks weighing 6lb 2oz.

I feel a lot bigger this time, and think this baby will be biggest of all.

I have hospital appoint on monday, and i'm hoping to discuss and possibly book a date for a C-Section. Having a date will make it seem so much more real, because i still can't get my head around that fact i'm having another baby!!


----------



## goddess25

I know how you feel. It feels a bit surreal to me too.


----------



## broodymrs

I think because i'm nervous something will go wrong i can't led myself believe we'll have an actual real life baby in our house! Will prob feel like that until he's in my arms.


----------



## SisterRose

I can't wait to see who will be first out of us to have babies ;) I keep noticing people like Broody, and Maze who only have five weeks left until term!


----------



## SisterRose

broodymrs said:


> I think because i'm nervous something will go wrong i can't led myself believe we'll have an actual real life baby in our house! Will prob feel like that until he's in my arms.

I felt like that all the way through last time, and really couldn't see me ending up with a baby. It was too surreal, and just felt like it would never happen. I kept thinking something would just go wrong too. In fact I dont think it actually felt real until she was born and in my arms. I think I made a post last time about it actually 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ike-just-wont-happen-slight-downer-sorry.html

Again, apologies for the downer post ha ha. Anyway.. I now have an almost 3 year old sharing my bed, demanding to watch morning TV, while I dodge a buzz light year she's trying to shove in my face :-o I think it's normal to worry and think the worst, it's just because we care so much for these babies we're growing xxx


----------



## broodymrs

I'm sure everything will be fine, like you say it just seems surreal. I can't wait to have a buzz lightyear shoved in my face! Lol. Everyone keeps saying they don't think i'll make it to my due date so fingers crossed not long to wait! It will be interesting to see who pops first! Isn't maze having a c section so should have a definate date soon?


----------



## SisterRose

On the front page it says she's got a scheduled section 24th September, so unless somebody else gets there first she's going to be the first person so far we know who'll have a baby before October!

Ha ha, just be careful. Buzz light years are bulky! nearly gave me a concussion :haha:


----------



## Maze

I would be pretty surprised if someone didn't go before me, in any group I've been in there is always one or two who go a month early.

It has been pretty fun to say 'next month' though. When people ask, 'when will the baby be here?' saying 'next month' is ultra satisfying 

Also, whenever something big and exciting is coming up I always think I won't get there. I've been that way for as long as I can remember. When I was a kid on my first trip to Disney I thought the plane would go down. When I was getting close to delivering Sophie I was worried I wouldn't make it through the operation, sure enough the same fear is rearing its head this time. The fact that my previous two sections took place in much bigger hospitals and this time I am scheduled in a community hospital certainly doesn't help.


----------



## SisterRose

I hear ya about thinking like that Maze, I'm a bit of a pessimist. I'm sure everything will go great. It's just hard to believe it some times.

Also...the groups I've been a member of before now have always had someone go at least a month early too. I think we'll have a few babies by the end of September. ;)


----------



## broodymrs

Eek exciting.

When people start going home towards the end of the day i always think yay it's me soon, so hopefully it'll be the same with babies and it might help speed up those last few weeks!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys long home no speak!! Hope you don't mind me coming back on board a bit......has been a really really rough few months.....my cousin died suddenly in an accident and my sister passed away suddenly and I have just been trying to deal with it all. I haven't been actively posting but I have been stalking and kind of hoping to get into posting properly as I feel that chatting with you guys might actually help me.

Well latest development of my 2013 is that I have been having early contractions since 27 weeks!! I was in hospital for a week where they gave me 4 steroid shots over 4 days to mature the lungs and although the contractions are still extremely painful and I am having 5 or 6 an hour ......day and night they don't seem to be dilating my cervix currently and baba seems to be staying put for now. Phew! 

Was at the consultant this week and he said that I really could go any time....:-0 said baby really low and contractions very strong......he said he would love to get me to at least 34 weeks but at least the steroid injections have already been given for babas lungs so that is a little bit of comfort. So really I am just trying to hang in there and breathe through the pain which I have now had for over 3 weeks! Don't want to complain though as that means it is 3 and a half weeks that I have managed to keep baba in my tum instead of out in the big bad world!! So sorry for the long message and it must seem like I am complaining and honestly I am not i am grateful that the little one is still safe inside for now but it has all been very scary and stressful! 

So there may well be someone going early afterall!! We shall see I am just going from bed to sofa to bed again to try and keep baba in! 

Really hope you are all ok and sorry again for big post and being absent......hope to be about more now.....


----------



## broodymrs

Hi twinkletoe, welcome back! So sorry to hear about your sister and your cousin. That's really awful. Sounds a bit stressful on the baby front too! Fx he/she keeps cooking for a bit longer! Do you know if you are having a girl or a boy? XX


----------



## twinkletoe

No I'm team yellow!! X


----------



## Maze

I am actually going through the same thing Twinkletoes. I have been getting 3-4 contractions an hour for 2 and a half weeks and have been given the steroid shots as well. Contractions aren't changing my cervix either. My goal was 32 weeks, which I already hit so now I am taking it a week at a time. I'd like to make it to my scheduled c-section date of September 24th at 39 weeks, my doctor seems to think that is a bit ambitious but I have my fingers crossed. 

So you're not alone in this!

I am sorry about all the other issues you have had during your pregnancy, I remember them from when you posted about them initially. Glad to see you back. :hugs:


----------



## girlnboots

I keep having Braxton hicks all the time. Day before yesterday, I probably had ten or so until I drank some water and took a bath. I can't imagine having full blown contractions when BH are distracting enough! Feeling for you ladies. 

I definitely get the "it won't happen" feeling myself. But I am starting to get nervous about labor and all that. Anytime I so much as stub my toe, I freak out about how much labor is going to hurt. I'm a spaz, haha. I won't mind if she comes early, but I really, really want an October baby!

Nursery is done!!!! Yay!!!!
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/5D3DFEE2-F16D-4067-9EC6-E4998DD37353-723-000000D50B211934_zps83b838c2.jpg
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/81B0C98E-52F5-43B0-9A5A-4F124D926EA7-723-000000D50503B1A5_zps81c88270.jpg
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/5F6B7B7F-C17A-4DF8-8A64-DC10C30A1B67-723-000000D4FEEF286F_zpsa17dcf4e.jpg
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/50781546-5729-44E3-A352-8D194FCCE9E4-723-000000D4F49C3CB2_zps36bf253b.jpg
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/EA283685-5B02-49E6-B295-921C0CFD3903-723-000000D4E8126A5B_zps081de102.jpg

Sorry for such a huge post! And welcome back twinkletoes!


----------



## goddess25

What an awful time your having twinkletoes..hope baby stays in there for as long as possible.


----------



## twinkletoe

Maze said:


> I am actually going through the same thing Twinkletoes. I have been getting 3-4 contractions an hour for 2 and a half weeks and have been given the steroid shots as well. Contractions aren't changing my cervix either. My goal was 32 weeks, which I already hit so now I am taking it a week at a time. I'd like to make it to my scheduled c-section date of September 24th at 39 weeks, my doctor seems to think that is a bit ambitious but I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> So you're not alone in this!
> 
> I am sorry about all the other issues you have had during your pregnancy, I remember them from when you posted about them initially. Glad to see you back. :hugs:

Really nice to know I'm but alone maze!! It's just horrendous! :-/ I haven't slept for more than 15 minutes in one sitting in 3 and a half weeks but I am hanging in there for baba! We really are going through the same thing.....what are the chances?! Hope you can hang in there as long as you can......its just a wait and see at this point!


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks goddess.......I am hanging in there it's just nice to have made contact with some lovely girlies again. 

Girlnboots I just love love your nursery!! So cute! We have nothing done yet!! :-/ only got my .......first baby grow today and that was a present! Really need to get going on all that but now that I am sofa bound in think online ordering is going to become my best friend!


----------



## Sbmack

Hi twinkles! :hi:

So good to hear from you! I've been wondering how you've been holding up. Sorry to hear you're having the same issues as Maze. I hope you both keep your bubs in there for a while longer :hugs: and that you get some more sleep, Twinkle. 

Nice nursery, Grin! We haven't started ours yet.....


----------



## goddess25

I won't be doing a nursery for awhile. I will have the baby in my room for about 6mths. So no rush for me.


----------



## girlnboots

She'll be in our room for awhile, but we have 2 pain in the ass dogs, so we want to keep her stuff separate away from dander and such. 

How long do you ladies recommend cosleeping/room sharing?


----------



## Junebugs

Im sorry to hear about your family twinkletoes... and i hope you baba stays put!

GB- Nursery looks great!


----------



## Girly922

Nice to see you back twinkle. Sorry you and maze are going through it but you're both doing well keeping those babies cooking! 

Girlin, we're getting there with the nursery but haven't put the cot up yet. I want it finished before my baby shower in 2 weeks. We will have baby in our room until he/she grows out of the crib, then he/she will move into the nursery.


----------



## SisterRose

Good to see you Twinkle, I'm so sorry about the family news that must have been quite a shock. I hope you're okay :hugs: Also hope that baby stays put for you until around 36 weeks. Big hugs hunny!

Love your nursery Girlnboots, it's looking really pretty  

Baby will be sleeping in OH and I's room also from when she's born. We've bought a little crib to put in our room next to our bed for her to sleep in. DD slept in our room in a moses basket up until she was around 3 months and then we moved her in to her own room and she settled really well. 
We already have the nursery sorted out though.

Thought I would share my 29 week bump pic. I was already chubby/overweight anyway but does anybody else feel like their face has just ballooned!? my face is so chubby compared to prepregnancy! 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=655593&d=1376086173


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks so much girlies for all the support! 

I have no idea how long we will have the little one in our room in the Moses basket I think we will just play it by eat and not have any solid time frames in our head.

Love the bump sister rose you do not look chubby in the slightest!! You look just fab! I have serious bump envy mine is still just an excuse for a bump! Will maybe try and post a pic later if I can manage although I haven't put make-up on or been out of my Jammies for 3 and a half weeks so not really my best look! :-/


----------



## girlnboots

Sisterrose, you have the perfect pinup body, even with a bump!

I'm still kind of little too, but I'm definitely getting there. It took a long time to pop and look pregnant instead of just chubby, so now I'm catching up. My avatar is my bump pic this week. 

I can't waiiiiit to get back into working out. I fell off the wagon before I got pregnant, and I didn't want to risk hurting either of us, so I just feel like a big ol blob. Definitely something I'd change next time if I ever decide to do this again.


----------



## twinkletoe

Me at 31 + 2 ......stay baba stay!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 11


----------



## goddess25

Sister rose you look awesome.

Loving all the bump pics.


----------



## SisterRose

Aww thanks everyone! I am much "bumpier" with this baby than with DD so am enjoying that.


----------



## broodymrs

Lovely nursery girlinboots.

Lovin the bump pics. Sis rose you are so pretty and not chubby at all!!

I will try and post a bump pic later, just need to cut the head off mine as i am not a pretty sight atm!


----------



## Murmers0110

Twinkle welcome back! Im sorry you've had such a rough time though. 

boots your nursery looks good. 

I'll post pics of my nursery on Facebook on our page. Girls yall need to join that page if ya haven't already! :)
We are planning on having Ripley sleep in our room the first 2 weeks (while I'm nursing and my mom stays with us) then moving her to her room and crib.


----------



## angel2010

Goddess, did your bleeding finally stop?
Paiyton's Mummy, I feel tons bigger this time. I am certain I was this big at 36 weeks with my son.
Twinkletoe, I am sorry about the losses you have suffered. I am also sorry you are dealing with all those contractions. Hopefully lo stays in there for a few more weeks at least. Cute bump too!
Girlnboots, your nursery looks lovely! I love the mobile! We aren't doing a nursery yet because we are moving when she will be roughly two months old. But we plan to keep her in the room a while. Carter was in our room until he was 10 months.
Sisterrose, you look so cute!!! And I LOVE the dress!

Nothing much going on with me. I have another ultrasound on Wed and can't wait to see how big she has gotten. I too find it all a bit surreal, even though I have done this before. I almost wish the pregnancy would stand still for a bit while the rest of the world kept spinning. I hate that we will be moving so soon after she is born and my dh is about to graduate with his masters and will be job hunting so there are a lot of things in the air right now. I just wish we could get everything settled and then finish being pregnant! Oh well though, we will make the best with what we have! 
Mumers, how do I join the facebook group?


----------



## broodymrs

What's the facebook group called? Xx


----------



## Murmers0110

broodymrs said:


> What's the facebook group called? Xx

So I think you have to get with Maze about it. She can invite ya.


----------



## lady1985

I still didn't get an invite for the fb so I can't help! 

Urrgh! Ive been feeling like i have a hangover since Friday i just want to sleep..headache feeling a bit sick..i think i need to get my bp checked. Then again my bbs are getting bigger and sore again so it maybe hormones..anyone else feeling a bit pooped atm?


----------



## Maze

Anyone who wants to be added to the FB group can add me as a friend. I am the only Bailey Hawkins-Haas on facebook. :thumbup:


----------



## angel2010

Do you send invites to the group? Or do we need to request to join, if so, what is the name?

Lady, I am super pooped too! I just told my dh today when he got home from work that I think the third trimester tiredness has set in. I was lying on the couch and hadn't done anything other than take my son to the park for an hour. There were toys everywhere and the kitchen was a mess!


----------



## girlnboots

I jinxed myself by saying I felt wonderful. I'm sore and tired all the time now and I feel like Marin had a big growth spurt right into my ribs. My belly is huge now too. 

Tomorrow is my last monthly appointment, and hopefully it goes well. It's my first appointment since my GTT so hopefully I passed that. I didn't get a call, so I'm assuming I did.


----------



## angel2010

My lo, we call her Larry for now is barely ever close to my ribs. I guess she just stays super low. I am sure you did pass if they didn't call, but good luck anyway!


----------



## Sbmack

Maze said:


> Anyone who wants to be added to the FB group can add me as a friend. I am the only Bailey Hawkins-Haas on facebook. :thumbup:

Thanks, I just added you. Sarah from NH.


----------



## twinkletoe

Sbmack said:


> Maze said:
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to be added to the FB group can add me as a friend. I am the only Bailey Hawkins-Haas on facebook. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, I just added you. Sarah from NH.Click to expand...

Hey there stranger.......good to see you are doing well. I am sure we can all weather this home stretch together!


----------



## goddess25

Angel 2010, thanks it stopped on Thursday afternoon and have had none since then, fingers crossed it stays away. No BD for me until this baby is out. 

I am feeling pretty good, can't really complain. I have 14 days of work left..so getting pretty excited. Am in work all this week then off for vacation for 2 weeks then 9 work days till mat leave. Wooohooo.


----------



## Sbmack

twinkletoe said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maze said:
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to be added to the FB group can add me as a friend. I am the only Bailey Hawkins-Haas on facebook. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, I just added you. Sarah from NH.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there stranger.......good to see you are doing well. I am sure we can all weather this home stretch together!Click to expand...

Hi Twinkle!! I tried to send you a pm a couple weeks ago, but remembered you saying that you didn't get them. Anyways, glad to see you back on here. You've been in my thoughts :hugs: I really hope your LO stays put for a while. I saw your bump pick....I'm a week behind you and four times as big haha. 

Are you still working? I can't imagine it would be easy if you're having contractions all the time.


----------



## twinkletoe

No not working at all I am on complete strict bed/sofa rest......the pain just doesn't let up I haven't had more than 10 minutes sleep in a row for 4 weeks now......but all will be worth it as every single day in my tum is a day longer baba gets to grow stronger!

I know my bump pretty small!! I always have bump envy when I go to see the consultant and see all the women with their "proper bumps" hehe! 
But consultant has confirmed every single scan that the baby is not measuring small at all and it's just how I am carrying so that's a relief !

Would love to see more bumps ladies......anyone else up for baring their tum?!


----------



## angel2010

goddess25 said:


> Angel 2010, thanks it stopped on Thursday afternoon and have had none since then, fingers crossed it stays away. No BD for me until this baby is out.
> 
> I am feeling pretty good, can't really complain. I have 14 days of work left..so getting pretty excited. Am in work all this week then off for vacation for 2 weeks then 9 work days till mat leave. Wooohooo.

I am glad it stopped for you. Almost wish I couldn't have sex until she is out. Not worth the effort anymore!


----------



## angel2010

I will share my bump.
https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l575/amfuqua/bumpupto29collage_zps65fc1daa.jpg


----------



## twinkletoe

So fab to see the progression angel! Your bump and you are looking great! 

I'm not allowed sex either on top of sofa/bed rest..... I have to say not having sex is the very tiniest sacrifice at this point!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I got my Section date :) :)

24th October. (Could you add it to the front page please Maze?)
I'll be 39 weeks, but if i go early they will still do a Section but on a more of an emergency basis. It feels real now, my baby will be here for the 24th!!!


----------



## girlnboots

Here's me at 30 weeks https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/42E5BB27-3A5D-41C2-B727-AE2E53B189AE-195-0000000B383D2614_zps9384a0a2.jpg

And here's me at 31 weeks. 
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/girlnboots13/F7B12890-E1CA-4FF5-8C61-3BDBB7FF791D-234-00000014E2543AD6_zpsef1507ba.jpg

Huge difference. I feel ginormous!


----------



## angel2010

Def bigger Girlnboots!


----------



## angel2010

Anyone else's boobs get stinging sensations. It is like a stinging stabbing, that brings my hand to my boob, but then it goes a way. I have been having it all day today, and have had it periodically throughout the whole pregnancy. It is like there is some important work going on it there today!


----------



## Junebugs

I have been getting that for a couple days now aswell


----------



## Sbmack

I spotted a little after sex last time so I told DH no more....maybe we'll try orally, but I get bad BH if I O so perhaps it will all be shut down. 

Grin, I think you look great! You too Angel! Not sure if it's the same, but my nipples sting sometimes. 

Twinkletoes, I hope you get some sleep soon!!!


----------



## Murmers0110

Well i tried to upload a bump pic but couldn't. I did on face book though.


----------



## lady1985

June bugs I know what you mean about the bbs..since Sunday mine have been getting sore again and last night after my shower I noticed the bottom of my nipples now have these white bumpy looking things spreading down...well that's new!

Feeling better now not feeling so run down think I was having a few off days. I live in Malta in the Med and it's so hot here, this is our hottest month being near 40c. Day time is so boring as I'm staying in.

I wake up every morning at the mo excited it's a day closer, but I am petrified about birth. I hope mother nature kicks in and prepares me mentally soon!


----------



## SisterRose

Wow, that's hot Lady! I'd be melting. I bet the heat gets so irritating with being pregnant.

Has everyone else almost finished buying for baby? we have almost everything that we need now but I'm getting a little nervous that we've bought all this stuff, and incase baby never arrives safely for some reason. Sorry for the rant, but I am sooooo scared and nervous. I thought it'd be easier second time around but I'm sure I'm worse this time. I also keep reading posts about people being told not to buy anything until baby is here etc etc and my grandad the other week said "i wouldnt have brought a pram until the baby is born. Pregnancy and birth are very unpredictable" which has made me feel really awful.


Also now I'm getting bigger, and more tired I feel like my DD is a complete pain in the ass on purpose. She's so demanding and doesn't stop asking for things every 2 minutes and I'm constantly jumping and running around after her and she's never satisfied :( it makes me feel soooo guilty feeling like this too. Just now she's wee'd all over the floor even though she's been potty trained for months just because she felt like it, then she's walking around moaning and grumbling being generally being moody, asking and demanding things. Then she asked to go to bed, so I took her upstairs for the 50th time this morning and now she's grumbling and moaning upstairs to come back down, when I go up she then says she wants to stay there and not to come down...then when I am back downstairs she wants to come down again and continues to shout and demand. I cannot win! it's only 11am and I feel like today has been going for hours.


----------



## goddess25

Sister Rose :hugs: I know those days. Kids are so challenging at times. Your little one sounds like both of mine.

All the bump pics are fabulous, keep them coming.

Paytonsmommy - glad you have your date that's pretty exciting.


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks! I hate those crappy mummy days where you just feel physically and mentally drained. xx


----------



## goddess25

Unfortunately it happens too often for me ;0

You will wake up feeling much better tomorrow.


----------



## angel2010

Lady, I can understand your fears. I am hoping for a vbac, but if everything doesn't go smoothly, it probably won't happen. I start to get anxious, then I have to put it out of my mind because there is nothing I can do right now, and not much really later either.

SisterRose, Man do I feel you!! I am exhausted and Carter has been being so ugly. He seems to have a constant attitude! And I feel like I can't do much with him, because most of the time I can only stand for a few minutes before I feel faint and need to sit.


----------



## jbell157

I hate pants... :grr: I hate having to pull them up and get them rebuttoned and positioned. Its hard and I'm sick of it. After a certain point you only want an elastic waste. I am there!


----------



## goddess25

I have been on the elastic waist for some time already....impressed you haven't.


----------



## Junebugs

oh man sister rose do I feel you on that one... and I think we just have less patience when we are pregnant aswell because everything is so much more of an effort. Mason is going through a stage right now that if I tell him no he will try even harder to do it.... drives me nuts! Lol


----------



## SisterRose

I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling like that! *phew*

Also Jbell...I've been wearing maternity jeans and leggings with elastic since around 14 weeks :blush: they're just too comfy.


----------



## twinkletoe

Sorry for you guys having a tough time with tough toddlers......I haven't got that experience yet but I can only imagine how tough it would be. Hopefully today will be a better day! 

Bump pics all fab.....def keeps them coming!

I know what you guys mean about being so worried about everything...... because I am on bed rest and contracting all the time I keep worrying is this contraction putting me into established labour.......is baba coming......,is it too early.....we have all just got to try and focus on positive thoughts and try and think of the fun and games ahead!  

In terms of stuff for baby we are really far behind and now that I am unable to go to shops, online is my best friend!! 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Girly922

I've been in leggings or maternity jeans since about 10 weeks!! Before that, most of my jeans were high waisted to hold my belly in. As soon as I started getting the bloat, I couldn't fit in them anymore. Can't imagine trying to get a pair of normal jeans on now! Lol. 

At the moment, I'm not really thinking too much about labour. My biggest concern is that if I follow the family pattern, it could happen any day now. My mum had my brother at 32 weeks and my sister had my niece at 33 weeks. So far I haven't shown any signs that ill be following that pattern. I keep dreaming that I've started bleeding though. And my BHs are definitely getting stronger, but no more frequent at the moment. I saw my midwife on Monday, and she said baby is in perfect birthing position so lets hope I can keep him/her there!

I'm still working full time, and actually working over my hours at the moment due to staff shortages so am not getting the time to make sure we've got everything ready. Online shopping and click & collect has become a good friend to me!! Lol


----------



## Sbmack

I haven't seen a button in a months. I have some pants I could still wear unbuttoned with a belly band, but they are so less comfortable than a dresss or maternity pants that I don't bother. 

I'm also still working full time and I think I'm overdoing it a bit. On Monday I called the dr. because I had blurred vision. They had me come in and checked my blood pressure and urine. There was a trace amount of protein in my urine, but the nurse said it was normal. My blood pressure was fine. The midwife told me not to go back to work and to go home and rest for the day. I went back out and made a few more stops though because I was going to be tied up all day on Tuesday. I'm going to take it easy today and go home early.


----------



## goddess25

I am still working FT too with a 3-4 hour commute in there too. Its not easy, however the end is in sight 12 days of work left..and this is day 12. I am on vacation for the next 2 weeks and my official leave date is Sept 13...a Friday oOOOooooOOO.


----------



## Murmers0110

So im 30w2d and I dont think I've had any bh. Is it possible that I've had them and just didn't realize it?


----------



## goddess25

First time around I don't remember noticing any BH until the last few weeks and they were not particularly strong...each subsequent pregnancy they start way earlier with more frequency and strength.

You might be having some small ones now that you can't really feel, typically you feel tightning/hardning in your tummy.


----------



## Girly922

I felt my first BH at 24 weeks while we were away on holiday. Think I'd been overdoing it a bit. Wouldn't have felt them if I hadn't have had my hand on my belly. Now I know what they feel like, I'm more aware of them. I only really feel them if I've done too much. Which is most days at the moment.


----------



## girlnboots

I get them anytime I move too fast. Bend over, getting out of a car, anything like that. If you feel your baby stretching a lot, it might actually be BH. 

I had to get maternity pants at 8 weeks. I bloated up so big, so fast I couldn't even use the rubber band trick anymore. Wasn't a fan of belly bands since I move so much at work. If I was shopping or running errands they were ok, but I usually camp out at home on my days off. 

2 months from today! Yay!


----------



## ptr

Same here- ditched my jeans as soon as I bloated up too much to wear them comfortable, i did try as long as I could go in them but once I broke out hte maternity pants it just wasn't something i looked back to :haha: 

however, i love my jeans, the jeans that i buy are really comfy so I am going to lose weight and get back in my jeans. I don't quite like some of the leggings that i have because they give me muffin tops look whereas jeans dont ... maybe i'm just the odd one out but jeans all the way for me (when i can fit in them comfortably, that is :haha:)


----------



## Maze

Hey girlies....

Had my ultrasound today, baby currently weighs 4.7 lbs. However, baby went from being transverse to head down and completely dropped into the pelvis. His head was pressing so much into my cervix that they had to do an interior ultrasound to get a proper measurement, it is starting to thin out they said, but is still closed. 

Not sure if I will make it to September 24th after all! 

I have been having pelvic pain and the constant need to go to the bathroom with difficultly walking but I hadn't figured it was because the babes had already dropped and instead thought it was due to the contractions I have had for the last three weeks.


----------



## ptr

i have tons of pelvic pains as well.. but i think that's due to SPD pain, not due to baby. it hurts to walk, even rolling over in bed :nope: - my dh jokes and say I am nothing but rice krispies, all i do is crackle snap and pop when i walk :haha:


----------



## Maze

Aw! Yeah.. SPD would definitely cause that. I have always found walking somewhat uncomfy during the last two months of pregnancy, but this is a bit different. Like my hips are locked and like my bladder is about to explode (even if I just went to the bathroom)...I am also getting these shooting pains right in my groin and it can be super awkward because sometimes the only way to make it go away is to rub at the muscle...which needless to say looks a bit odd. lol


----------



## ptr

:haha: I bet your dh is amused!


----------



## goddess25

Maze I am the same. At last US they had to do internal to find placenta as baby so far down. Having a tonne of pelvic pain too.


----------



## Maze

goddess25 said:


> Maze I am the same. At last US they had to do internal to find placenta as baby so far down. Having a tonne of pelvic pain too.

Silly babies, don't they know it is better for everyone if they wait until delivery is closer to drop? The weird thing is when I read up on it, it seems less common with subsequent pregnancies than first ones. I guess we don't follow that rule of thumb!


----------



## girlnboots

Speaking of babies dropping, do they drop all at once, like overnight? Or is it a gradual thing? And when do they normally drop? I'm super excited for my acid reflux to lighten up a bit.


----------



## broodymrs

I'm feeling shooting pains too and can feel dylan's movements really low, like it actually feels like in my hips and groin. Wonder if he's dropped? Everyone seems to think i'll go a couple of weeks before due date, and my mum says i'm like she was 4-5 weeks before we were born. I hope so coz that would make dylan just 37 weeks and i'm so excited to meet him!

I will put bump pic on at some point and join fb, just need to get on laptop rather than phone.

Can't remember when i started wearing maternity but it was early as bloated massively from 6 weeks.

I'm signed off work at the moment due to diastatis recti but i am going back on reduced hours on 26th otherwise they'll start my maternity leave. No idea if i'll cope but if i can at least stick it out a couple of weeks, it's a couple of weeks more maternity spent with my baby rather than just me feeling sorry for myself at home!


----------



## Maze

Apparently there are varying levels of engagement and the process is different for everyone! It can happen over a few days, a week, an hour sometimes as late as an hour before labour. There are also cases of babies dropping at 29 weeks but still going to term, or babies who drop around now and go overdue.

You can find diagrams online for it, my bubs head is pressing right against the cervix so he is definitely as low as he can go. Now that I think about it my all-day heartburn has disappeared, so that is at least an upside!


----------



## goddess25

Mine seems to be bumping my cervix too although it seems to be happening every few days so I think he/she is still moving up and down a bit.


----------



## Junebugs

goddess25 said:


> Mine seems to be bumping my cervix too although it seems to be happening every few days so I think he/she is still moving up and down a bit.

Mine does this too, actually sometimes it feels like s/he is so low s/he is going to fall out! I asked my midwife today and she said it is very common on your 2nd or 3rd from them to "pop" in and out until labour, not like your first where they normally "drop and stay there. I have felt that alot with this pregnancy. Mason seemed to get into one position and stay there but this one seems to be all over the place!


----------



## ptr

^^^ same here. Calliope was in the same position all the way from day 1 it seems... but this one is all over the place.


----------



## SisterRose

I'm the opposite! DD1 was mostly in breech, but kept on going transverse from time to time too. She then went head down right at the last minute but never engaged

This baby has been head down in more or less the same position since my 20 week scan, as far as I can tell. And I've had almost 8 scans since then and that's confirmed she's still head down. I think she may be getting a bit lower too as I've had some pelvic pain this week and feel really sore down there

x


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies......very interesting to hear all this about engaging and position of your babies I have no knowledge of any of this! All I can say is that they say my baba is head down and very low and ready for action so to speak!

Well I am actually messaging from hospital......was admitted this morning after a heavy clumpy bleed......:-/ was very scary a big red thing just plopped into the toilet! (Sorry TMI) and since my consultant said to go straight to maternity ward if there was any change in my contractions whatsoever i thought that this def constituted "a change" . They have checked my cervix and I am not dilated thank goodness but the pains and contractions have gotten more painful and more frequent today so that's not great! They are just constantly monitoring my contractions and babas heartrate and it is just a waiting game again! 

This baba just wants to make this whole experience interesting for me! :-/

Anyway hope you are all well tonight and its great to keep in touch with you all and hear about everyone's experiences!


----------



## Maze

Really sorry to hear about your bleed! Am glad that you and the baby are all right despite it. This has been a pretty stressful process for you, hopefully they can identify the source of your bleeding and get everything under control so you can go home. I know sometimes women are kept in the hospital until they give birth depending on the situation, as it happened to my mother, I really hope you have a better outcome though! Keep us posted.


----------



## goddess25

Hope everything is ok twinkle. ..that must have been worrying todsy. Do they think it was your plug opposed to a clot.


----------



## SisterRose

Hope everything goes okay, Twinkle and that you get to come home soon. I'm glad they didn't find any bad cause for the bleed and you and baby are okay. I think your baby is just desperate to meet you! 
x


----------



## Sbmack

:hugs: Twinkle!! 

I'm glad they are monitoring you. Fx the baby decides to chill out longer. Like SisterRose said s/he is probably just really excited to meet you!


----------



## girlnboots

Ok, ladies! Paranoid ftm here. I've been having BH all morning, but they've been much worse than normal and my belly is incredibly tender. I've also been feeling kind of nauseous and poopy. What's the guidelines between normal BH and contractions?


----------



## tx614

Wish I could help, but I don't think I have even had any BH so I am not sure the difference. I heard that if you lay down BH go away, but normal contractions won't. Maybe try to lay down a bit?


----------



## Maze

They say to drink a bunch of fluids and lay down.... also, if you're getting 4 or more an hour to go and get checked out. BH is generally random, where as real contractions come in regular intervals, for example every 5 minutes.


----------



## Girly922

Mine have definitely got stronger but as a FTM too I haven't had the joys of actual contractions yet. I'm told, you just know. Lol. 

I'm a bit worried I'm getting a UTI. My BHs have really increased, I've had some lower abdominal pain but no pain when peeing. I dipped my urine yesterday and it showed protein but no blood or leukocytes so I'm wondering if its the start of an infection. I feel like I constantly need to pee, and have been going about 4 times as often over the past two days in comparison to the rest of the week.


----------



## Maze

You need to be careful with protein in the urine, that is symptom doctors use to diagnose pre-eclampsia. I would definitely keep an eye on that and speak to your provider about it.


----------



## Murmers0110

Ive finally figured out that what I've been having are bh. They have been happening daily. Not just at night and i don't feel get move so it's not the baby. My belly gets really tight and then loosens up some. But it will get super tight! They havnt made me poop though but they are uncomfortable. Im still 2 months out so i have a while. I just hope I will tell when I am supposed to go, when is the real thing. I've been told that you totally can tell the difference, because of that I havnt been concerned. Of anything I'm excited about them.


----------



## tx614

I still don't think I have had any. Is it normal not to have any at this point?


----------



## girlnboots

Some women don't get them at all, so don't worry if you can't feel them. 

I was at work today so laying down wasn't an option. For awhile, I was having them every 10 minutes or so and it didnt matter if I was sitting down, standing, walking, whatever. Standing made them way worse though. I took my lunch and sat for awhile and had a snack and that seemed to help. I got some bad financial news, so I wonder if they were stressed related.


----------



## lady1985

tx614 - I'm not feeling them either! Maybe they come in the night when we are sleeping ;)


----------



## SisterRose

Another here who also hasnt had them :shrug: I didn't get BH in my last pregnancy either. I was also wondering if it's normal. I was induced labour, so I never just had random contractions going in to labour :shrug:


----------



## Sbmack

I get BH a few times a day. They don't hurt and sometimes I won't even notice them unless I touch my belly and find that my whole uterus is tight. They happen more frequently when I'm active. 

Twinkle, have they released you from the hospital? I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Maze

I think it all depends on your body whether you feel BH or not, I remember in my first pregnancy I wasn't sure what they felt like. I often mistook my BH for the baby stretching and pushing against my ribs/sides all at once... when really it was a practice contraction. So if you ever feel like your bubs is pushing everywhere and just trying to escape and it is one solid movement, it is probably BH. They really don't tend to hurt, so if you're expecting them to take your breath away they generally don't tend to. 

It is possible that stress can start contractions, especially if you've changed your breathing patterns or are neglecting things you'd normally be doing if you were preoccupied, like drinking lots of fluids. Dehydration is super easy to have during pregnancy and in the summer/at work and it is pretty much the leading cause of pre-term and threatened pre-term labour


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys......still in hospital here as contractions are really strong and really painful. They can't stop them but they also aren't opening my cervix as yet so we are kind of stuck as in lots of pain but happy cervix not moving yet. They say I can go home tomorrow as long a cervix still not open on strict bed rest if I feel I can deal with the pain at home. To be honest i just want to get home. No idea when these contractions will progress but they seem to think they will soon rather than later but would like to get me a bit further on if they can so home hopefully tomorrow.

And related to what you guys are saying from what I have read some women don't ever feel BH contractions and some feel them like ALL the time it just depends. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend and hope you aren't dreading your Mondays too much!

It was so funny last night the woman in the bed next to me in the hospital was having contractions , she was full term but not dilated yet. She used gas and air ALL night and was high as a kite by this morning she was just slurring her words and making no sense whatsoever.........she started to speak like a little child it was so funny......oh the small things that can keep you amused from your hospital bed. The midwife told her to "give the gas and air a little rest" several times in the night and she pretended to when the midwife was there then kept sneeking it when she went away!


----------



## goddess25

Hope everything continues ok and you get home.


----------



## angel2010

Twinkle, I am glad you aren't dilating and it looks like you might get to go home!

I probably have 5-ish bh a day, but they don't hurt. They usually happen when I am extra active, or when I am getting my son buckled/unbuckled from his car seat. Sometimes it is uncomfortable though and it feels like I can't straighten up right.


----------



## jbell157

I think I've had maybe one BH.

Twinkle I'm glad you are not dilating. I hope baby stays put for a long while!


----------



## Sbmack

Twinkle, I hope you get to go home soon...glad your cervix isn't opening up!


----------



## broodymrs

Fx baby stays put for a while twinkle.

I had some awful pains this morning. For the past few days had period like pains then this morning horrendous back and stomach aches. Couldn't work out if it was baby related or just a dodgy tummy. I did end up with the runs too, sorry gross! Had a consultants appt at half 9 anyway so we went in. Dh actually did think i was in labour but i told him think labour is worse. Dr didn't seem concerned. Said it's just a practice, to rest and drink lots of fluids. Appt went well, finally feel like i am being monitored the way i should be. May be induced after 37 weeks due to all the issues i've had. The main one they are concerned with is that my platelets are low, i was the least concerned about that!! Appt on the 5th sep to decide whether to induce or not. Eek, it's all getting close now!


----------



## lady1985

Twinkle.. i hope bub stays put for a little while longer for you, we are at similar dates and cant imagine my dh if i had the same he already climbs the walls even if bub makes a sudden movement lol

Broodymrs...wow 5th sept! Thats crazyly close to u meeting ur bub! I still have 8 weeks if i go the 40 and mine seems like forever away...im actually slightly jealous hehe! Im secretly hoping bub might wanna show up at 37 weeks...

Afm...well im feeling huge...i didnt swim for near enough two weeks and since my 30 week scan..being told to eat well cause bub will now put on a lot of weight, my healthy diet fell abruptly out the window : / whoops...

Also as for saying about not feeling BH...i had about 5 today! Bub seems to have flipped sides now so his back is on the left with his foot pushing out on the right which is feeling quite uncomfortable!

Im wishing away the weeks now..anyine else the same or is it just me??


----------



## Girly922

I'm definitely wishing the weeks away at the moment. I've got 4 weeks left at work, and work are being so difficult right now. I've got the same, if not increased, caseload I had pre-pregnancy. It's all physical work with a lot of bending and kneeling and squeezing into small/cluttered spaces. I started at 8.30am this morning, by 11am I was nearly in tears with the pain in my back. I keep saying to them that I can't keep doing it but they're not listening. Really don't want to have to go off sick but its looking to be my only option if this continues. 

Sorry to sound like I'm constantly moaning. Just feeling a bit let down. 

Hope you've managed to go home twinkle. And that bubs of yours stays put for just a bit longer! :)


----------



## girlnboots

I keep telling myself I only have 5-10 weeks left. I know its important for her to fully cook but I'm so miserable and ready to meet her that I definitely wouldn't mind if she was a bit early. Not too early, of course, but early enough I don't rip my hair out with anxiety and misery.


----------



## tx614

I am wishing away the weeks too! I am so excited (and nervous!!) for her to be here. I just want to have everything done first- we still have to get a bassinet and a carseat and finish the nursery. I technically have 6 weeks left, but they will induce early around week 38 or 39 because of my GD. I hope we pick a date soon so I can have a count down!!


----------



## angel2010

I am not wishing away the weeks. There is still so much that we want to get done before she is born, also her growth is lagging so I need her to stay in there and grow!!


----------



## Girly922

I'm only willing the next four weeks to pass quickly, after that time can slow down for a bit again!! Lol. We've still got a lot to do, not necessarily baby related, but jobs around the house to finish before LO makes his/her big arrival.


----------



## lady1985

Girly..hmmm doesn't sound like ur job is particularly suitable for u and bub :( i cant imagine doing that work. You have to put you two before work hun so if u are in that much pain i think u should listen to your body...xx 

Seems like im not the only one wishing away! Id be much busier if we were doing up our new property but still waiting on contracts to go through. So in our current rented property there is nothing to do...tick tock tick tock...

Oh...and having the worst sleep lately! I wake up like 20 times a night with the agony pains in my hips like they dislocated! :( i sleep with a pillow between my legs and have a duvet under me but nooo pain relief!


----------



## Junebugs

angel2010 said:


> I am not wishing away the weeks. There is still so much that we want to get done before she is born, also her growth is lagging so I need her to stay in there and grow!!

I am the same way right now.... i am more then happy for this LO to stay as long as s/he wants in there... i still have so much to do!!!


----------



## SisterRose

I'm definitely counting down the weeks I'm just too excited! and we have more or less everything we need, so I feel prepared apart from last minute bits like baby washing, hospital bag and assembling the little crib, bouncer chair and things like that. I'm holding off doing those things until around 36 weeks so I have something to do that's baby related to keep the excitement going. I obviously don't want her to come before 37 weeks though. Not until she's fully baked  any time after 37/38 weeks would be fab though *pokes belly* keep telling her ;)


----------



## Hotbump

Im counting the weeks :haha: But obviously dont want him to come before 37 weeks,


----------



## Girly922

lady1985 said:


> Girly..hmmm doesn't sound like ur job is particularly suitable for u and bub :( i cant imagine doing that work. You have to put you two before work hun so if u are in that much pain i think u should listen to your body...xx

Thanks hun. I've taken to warning work that if they don't ease off, I will be going off sick. Today was better, easier caseload = no backache today. But my BHs are starting to get slightly painful. Going to speak to my MW about it though. At the end of the day, this baby comes first, before anything else. Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey mamas! Sorry it's been a while since I posted last.

I don't want Liam to get here before 37 weeks either, but I am getting impatient for full term to get here already. This whole pregnancy has been miserable and I'm ready to be done. :wacko:
We do still need a few more baby items though and DF's sister needs to be moved out of here by 37 weeks though. The nursery isn't finished yet either. We're still waiting on DF's mom to finish making the rest of the crib stuff and then Liz needs to be out of here before we can finalize the nursery. We're touring our maternity ward this week and we still need to find a pediatrician.


----------



## broodymrs

I think you have the right attitude girly. Baby def has to come first.

I wouldn't be induced on 5th sep, that's just when the decision will be made! Induction would be 12th sep at the earliest. I am def counting down the weeks, although i am in the middle of my masters so trying to get all my work done so i don't have to do it once dylan arrives. It is taking forever.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys...... I am kind of a mixture of emotions at the moment with all these contractions. On one hand I need the baba to stay in for a few more weeks to get cooked but on the other hand I am in such constant pain I certainly couldn't last until 40 weeks!! We shall see what this little one decides to do!

They let me out of hospital on strict bed rest and on red alert for any changes what so ever. So back in the waiting game.

We don't have everything we need by any means but we have essentials and sure the nursery etc can get finished as soon as we can as baby will be with us in the Moses basket anyway for a while. Think we do need one of those bouncers though.,,..,I have heard that they are reat right from the start to put baba in as they can see around themselves etc what do you girls think about them?

Sorry about all the sleeping problems and horrible pains ladies that you are having I guess the pregnancy "glow" stage may have truly disappeared for us all! :-o


----------



## tx614

I totally forgot about the hospital bag and finding a pediatrician. That will be my job this week! Been so busy lately I am forgetting so much.

I have been waking up with those hip pains too! They suck! It is like a charlie horse in the hip and you can't get it out. I will be happy when I can sleep on my stomach again.

As far as bouncers go, we got one! All of my friends with babies swear by them!! I am sure all babies like different things, but so many people have said that it did wonders so we invested!!


----------



## broodymrs

Twinkle, I'm still waiting for my glow to arrive! Think I must have missed that stage. Although annoyingly people keep saying how good I look, which is annoying because I feel the worst I have felt all pregnancy!

We've bought a bouncer. Hopefully Dylan will like it as it will be really handy to be able to put him down for a few mins and know he is safe in there. I am thinking for when I want a shower and stuff as once DH goes back to work, and my mum has come and done her stint I'll be on my own.

I don't know what these pains are. Been woken up again by them, this is the 5th day now of having them. It feels like really bad trapped wind, and I think some of the pains are, but some of them don't seem to be. My stomach doesn't seem to be going hard so don't think they are contractions. I'm wondering if I have a tummy bug/food poisoning. I don't really feel that ill though although I have been rushing to the loo a bit and feeling sick. Not had any full on vomiting but have sort of been a bit sick in my mouth sometimes (sorry I know that is gross). I saw my consultant Monday and he had a feel of baby when I said about the pains and his only comment was 'baby is definitely head down' and he seemed happy enough. Not sure whether to go to the doctors, what do you reckon? I just want to know what it is really, bit worried in case it is a bug or food poisoning just in case it could do anything. Any ideas??


----------



## SisterRose

Perhaps it'd be worth calling the midwife Broody and asking what she thinks. I'm sure that when I was in labour I was definitely having contractions(obviously, because she was born within 3 hours!) but my stomach wasn't contracting properly or going very hard and the contractions weren't being picked up on the monitor either :shrug:
It could just be usual pains and aches, I always remember being about 34-35 weeks pregnant with Ellie, or at least a bit later than this and waking up in the night with really bad stomach pain/cramp that felt like I had really bad trapped wind. Sorry for TMI but I'd end up sitting on the toilet for about 45mins -1hour because it felt that bad and I was sure I needed to go. I keep wondering if and when that is going to start happening again :wacko:


----------



## Maze

Broody, if it is a bug or food poisoning it won't actually do anything to the baby. The only time it really needs medical intervention (and the only thing they can even do for you) is when you are either having a lot of diarrhea and vomiting or just a lot of one or the other. They'd bring you in for re-hydration if that were the case as being dehydrated can certainly cause pre-term labour. That is really the only risk when it comes to stomach bugs and food poisoning while pregnant. 

I do wake up with some really bad gas at night, and when it is bad enough it can irritate things and cause them to constrict. Our bowels are being all but crushed right now so it can be totally normal at this point to have huge problems with gas pain and even our bowel movements. 

I would talk to someone about it if you're concerned though, it is always better to ask than leave it if it is worrying you.


----------



## girlnboots

I actually woke up around 2am with the same pains. I ended up laying in bed for an hour just trying to breathe through it. They eventually went away and I fell back asleep. I'm guessing they're just a normal squished bowel pregnancy thing too, but definitely talk to your mw to check everything out if yours are that bad.


----------



## YoungNImum

just realized today, i could go over my due date which would mean if i was being induced it means baby would be born October so thought id best pop my head in and say hello incase you see this name again lol :d hope your all well


----------



## broodymrs

Thanks girls. I've actually been feeling better since i wrote that! Trying to get hold of mw anyway but she is pretty elusive!


----------



## SisterRose

I wouldnt worry broody it sounds like it could be pretty normal if we've all experienced it in later pregnancy! On the topic of midwives...mine is elusive too :haha:


----------



## broodymrs

Everyone in my antenatal class was moaning about their midwives. Mine is lovely but she never answers the phone or calls you back. I've had to ring the hospital several times for advice just because i can't get hold of her. Not good.


----------



## SisterRose

Yep. I've had to do the same ringing the MAU because my midwife is awol :wacko:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Anyone who's getting BH, have you noticed an increase around the 30 week mark? Today i've had so many it's been unreal. I've even been noticing them when walking. (something i never had with the others) Baby has been super active too today, he's been none stop shifting and stretching since i woke. I think he's getting pretty crammed in there.

9 weeks tomorrow until my section, these last few weeks seem to have flown by.


----------



## SisterRose

Still haven't noticed any BH here, but I am suspicious I get them in my sleep as I've woken up a few times and noticed my stomach feels really tight :shrug:

I'm due 24th! I bet you'll end up meeting your LO before me, but last pregnancy I did my fair share of queue jumping and was induced 10 days early :haha:


----------



## Murmers0110

I am totally with ya paytonsmom. Im getting a ton of them. They don't hurt or last long


----------



## ptr

I didn't have any at 30 weeks but now that I am 34 weeks it's been coming frequent and a LOT. and they are painful whereas I used to get them and they weren't painful. makes me think that maybe they aren't quite bh? i get them when sitting, walking, squatting, even rolling over in bed in the middle of the night will set one off.


----------



## girlnboots

I read online that BH pick up around 32 weeks. I think part of the reason they are more uncomfortable these days is because baby is getting bigger so fast. A half pound a week, for most of us!


----------



## angel2010

Has anyone been feeling a little nauseous? Two nights in a row I felt sick while trying to go to sleep, like I could throw up, but not bad enough to go to the toilet. I was finally able to go so sleep and felt fine before bed and after waking. It is so random so I am wondering if it is pregnancy related?


----------



## lulu83

angel2010 said:


> Has anyone been feeling a little nauseous? Two nights in a row I felt sick while trying to go to sleep, like I could throw up, but not bad enough to go to the toilet. I was finally able to go so sleep and felt fine before bed and after waking. It is so random so I am wondering if it is pregnancy related?

I was super nauseous last night..I actually threw up a little. Not fun.


----------



## Girly922

I think the nausea is pregnancy related. I've had a few occasions of feeling sick but I've put it down to the lack of room in there and all my organs getting quite squished now. Lol 

I'm still getting a lot of BHs, at least hourly through my waking hours, and some are getting pretty uncomfortable! Anyone else getting a 'rush' of discharge during BHs?


----------



## angel2010

Thanks ladies, at least it is all in my head.


----------



## Maze

I still throw up every day, it never went away. :cry:


----------



## angel2010

Maze said:


> I still throw up every day, it never went away. :cry:

I am sorry Maze.:hugs:


----------



## lulu83

Maze said:


> I still throw up every day, it never went away. :cry:

Not sure how you're doing it. I started crying when I got nauseous last night, I was afraid the hyperemesis was kickin back up. I'm now scared to puke, bc when it starts, it rarely stops.

So sorry you're still puking daily :(


----------



## girlnboots

Girly, is the discharge a new thing? Your water might be trickling or something. It's probably nothing to worry about, but if it were me, I'd double-check with my doctor.


----------



## Girly922

Not new, just increased during BHs. I've had a lot throughout this pregnancy anyway, enough to need panty liners the whole time. My MW said at my last appt that its normal for discharge to increase in 3rd tri so I'm not too worried, just find it frustrating! Lol. Plus, don't you have to lose some of your plug to leak waters?


----------



## twinkletoe

Sorry you are still being sick maze that must be so so horrible......you are doing so well coping with it! 

Girlie I'm glad it's all just normal for you.....even though its very annoying! Not sure if you need to loose your plug to leak fluid I guess that makes sense ......I have most def lost some or all of my plug so i am just hoping the best but expecting absolutely anything at this point! Every time I contract or go to the bathroom I just wonder what will be next but just have to think positive calming thoughts! 

DH assembled the pram this evening was soooooo funny at one point he looked like her was wrestling a crocodile!! Of course he thought he didn't need the instructions!! Men! ;-)


----------



## mayurid12

i dont get any Bh's, as of today i am 33+4 , i am a first time mum.

should i be worried about not getting any?

I am from India i hope you all have heard about india


----------



## SisterRose

mayurid12 said:


> i dont get any Bh's, as of today i am 33+4 , i am a first time mum.
> 
> should i be worried about not getting any?
> 
> I am from India i hope you all have heard about india

Don't worry, it's completely fine not to get any BH's. Maybe you'll get them later but some women don't get them at all. :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

I think I've had BH maybe twice this whole pregnancy. I do get achy when I've been laying or sitting in the same spot for too long though. Rolling over in bed really hurts and has since about 25 weeks. I also have to pee frequently, constantly feel fatigued (I think that's because I've had issues with insomnia though, probably from not being able to get comfortable in bed), and I've had crazy nose bleeds. I never had them until I hit 30 weeks. Liam is also transverse again. I can tell because he keeps lodging his toes/feet in the right side of my ribs and when he has hiccups I can feel it on my left side.

Sorry about the contractions Twinkle and morning sickness Maze. That has to suck. I cried with relief when I finally stopped having morning sickness after 22 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## broodymrs

I am also feeling more sicky lately. Luckily not full on throwing up like before though. Not sure whether what I'm having is BH but all I can say is lots seems to be going on in my body atm. Lots of period type pains in my back and tummy. I'm a bit of a wreck at the moment really. Every week, or even every day atm seem to get another uncomfortable symptom. Speaking to physio today she says she doesn't even think I'll need to be induced as she thinks my body is getting ready to go into labour anyway, eek! I so hope I don't go overdue now everyone is saying I'll be early! Although at the same time obviously want him to make it to 37 weeks.


----------



## Maze

Anyone else who feels like baby has dropped, do you have the double bump? I thought at first that maybe I had just gained fat in a really weird place (right above/on the groin) but when I went into my appointment today my doctor told me that that second bump is actually the baby's head! Yikes! She also told me it could be any day now, my cervix still isn't open but it's thin and baby is shoved right into it. I need to make it to 36 weeks to be able to stay at my hospital and not get transferred.....but I still want to make it to my scheduled c-section date! No coming early baby!


----------



## tx614

You can do it MAZE! Less than 2 weeks till 36 weeks for you.


----------



## lady1985

Maze im wondering if i have dropped. Actually ive just been googling lol! I feel pressure now when walking, no shortness of breath and can finally eat.in the evening. I have an appointment on Monday so i will then for sure!

If he has dropped at this stage i wonder if he will come early. 

Ive also been sorry if tmi..loose bowels every morning for the last week so who knows...seems like something is going on!


----------



## Girly922

Not long until you're 36 weeks Maze, you can do it :thumbup: Stay put for a few more weeks little one.

I don't think baby has dropped as low as he/she can, but I'm definitely carrying a lot lower now and bubs is still head down. Just before or around the time baby started moving down I had looser bowel movements and a lot more frequent too. Now baby seems settled where he/she is, I've gone back to being slightly constipated and only going once a day. 

I'm also getting the pressure when walking. And while I'm still feeling a lot of movements, not many of them are kicks. I think LO is starting to get quite squashed. Lol.


----------



## Maze

I definitely think that pressure when walking and lack of things like heart burn and shortness of breath are major indicators that baby is at least making their descent down into the pelvis if they haven't already settled in there. I don't really feel kicks anymore, but I feel limbs, like arms and elbows and legs and knees shifting and pressing against me from the inside. If I happen to have my hand on my stomach when he does something like that, it is quite alarming how much it feels like there is no stomach in the way at all and I just have my hand on my already born baby.


----------



## goddess25

I am not really feeling kicks more rolls and moving from side to side. Having a lot of pressure in my lady bits and bum but on the whole not to bad. 

Like some of you I am pretty nauseated at the end of most days kicking in this week and it happened with my last pregnancy. Have not puked yet but i felt like it the other night. 

Maze hope baby stays in a couple more weeks.


----------



## Maze

Oh the other fun thing about baby being low is butt hiccups... I notice now whenever he gets the hiccups I can feel it in my rear more than anywhere else. It is bizarre!

Thanks guys, I really want to make it to 39 weeks as I am a firm believer that the longer they bake the better.


----------



## angel2010

Have any of you felt a growth spurt? For the past two days my belly feels so full of baby. I am not sure how to explain it, but it just feels different. Her movements are also a lot stronger. I don't think she has dropped, because like Maze mentioned, I am having worse heartburn and shortness of breath.


----------



## girlnboots

I think I had a growth spurt last week. Big belly growth, less kicks and more nudges and full body rolls, and I got 3 more stretch marks overnight. Still getting massive heartburn and shortness of breath as well, and I had a "nauseous episode" that was the worst one yet. This week, not much has changed overall. 

Earlier today, Marin managed to squeeze her little butt between my hips and ribs and was sitting into my back. I showed my OH and he was amazed that she can get back so far. I tried to explain that she takes up a lot of room and rearranges my organs. He's one of those who thinks pregnancy is a breeze. It's amazing he's still alive sometimes. I'm hoping once this big ol' baby comes out of an itty bitty hole, he'll realize how tough it really is.


----------



## SisterRose

I think my baby must hangout in the middle, because she's head down but I don't get any squished ribs, heart burn, shortness of breath and I havent got pressure down there yet. The only difference I've noticed so far is that I some times get sharp pains in my vagina/pelvis and my hips hurts when I roll over in the night or stretch out too much.


----------



## broodymrs

I seem to have sore ribs, and can feel baby really low down too! I haven't got the double bump thing but there is a definite head shape just above my pubic bone and I can feel him tickling me in my groin! Do not know if his hands are actually there or if it is a nerve thing! I can also feel hiccups in my bum! I think my baby might just be so massive he is managing to be low and high at the same time. This is going to be one painful birth, I'm not a big person!!


----------



## SisterRose

I don't feel hiccups in my bum yet mainly in my stomach and can see my stomach jumping. I also get the tickling feeling just above my pelvis Broody and can't decide whether it's head or hands. I know her head is down there some where but I figure she could have her hands to her head/face and that's why I feel that down there!

You could be surprised and he might not weight that much. Maybe he is just very long!


----------



## broodymrs

DH is tall so it is possible he might just be long!


----------



## Girly922

I'm not feeling the hiccups in my bum, but I do feel them just above my groin sometimes. No double bump here either. But I know he/she has moved down as I haven't been short of breath in a while, my heartburn has dramatically increased. And my bump looks quite low, it's not perfectly round anymore. But because the lower half of my bump is now bigger, I'm getting a lot more stretch marks. Boo! 

It's my baby shower today. Still trying to get the last few bits in the house sorted before people start showing up. Lol.


----------



## broodymrs

Hope you have a lovely day at your shower xx


----------



## goddess25

Have a wonderful baby shower.


----------



## Sbmack

Hope you have a grew shower, Girly!! 

I've felt hiccups near my bum only once. I've also felt the, near my lady parts. My LO was transverse for the longest time, but now she's moved head down :) the midwife confirmed this at my appt. on Thursday. I've always been carrying low so I'm not sure if she's dropped or not. I still get sore ribs here and there and I haven't really had any shortness of breath or heartburn throughout my pregnancy.


----------



## SisterRose

Have a great time Girly!  xx


----------



## Girly922

Thanks ladies! Had a really amazing day with all my nearest and dearest. And my friend had this awesome cake made too! (The head started to droop a bit in the heat. Lol) 

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/72B83A2A-1E19-421A-B829-FB1217775C49-5722-0000040B0557941D.jpg


----------



## Maze

What an adorable cake! Glad you had a great time.


----------



## angel2010

I have felt some hiccups that felt like they were right against my cervix. I know she is low though because she never touches my ribs and they aren't sore at all. With my son I thought there was a foot stuck or something because it hurt so bad. I only feel pressure down there sometimes. 

That is an amazing cake Girly! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Junebugs

Omg that is the cutest cake!! I am so glad you had a great time! :) 
 
As for LO being low, like I said before mt LO seems to pop in and out ... some days s/he is REALLY low that it feels like s/he is gonna fall out, it even really hurts to walk.Then others it is fine. I have also felt hiccups in my bum too


----------



## broodymrs

Wow that cake is brilliant!! I know what you mean Junebugs. Dylan seems to get lower as the day goes on, then by morning again he seems higher up!


----------



## lady1985

We r the same broodymrs by evening im waddling lol


----------



## Girly922

Thanks ladies, I thought it was just the cutest!! 

I think baby has dropped slightly lower. I'm feeling movements really low down just above my pubic bone now. Feeling more comfortable throughout the day but finding it a lot harder to get comfy and get to sleep at night.


----------



## goddess25

Its different for me too every day. I had one of those days yesterday where baby was sitting on my cervix it seemed and walking was really uncomfortable. Today its totally different.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

That cake is awesome!

This baby is definitely very low, i feel hiccups in my bum, and also feel very swollen down below with pressure. 
Also last night, i had a pretty hot bath, which i don't normally do when pregnant. But i was stressed and needed to relax. When i got out and went to the toilet, i had a pink mucus discharge, kind of like what a bloody show would look like only less red and more pink. I put on a panty liner to monitor it, but there was nothing when i went to check, and has been nothing all day.
I was wondering if maybe the hot bath could have done it. Mum keeps telling me i need to slow down a little now, and that i do too much. I must admit i do feel exhausted at the end of the day, but i've always been very active, and just can't seem to relax LOL.


----------



## SisterRose

Great cake! :D

Paiytons mummy - No idea if that could have been the bath or not :shrug: I keep getting told to slow down too, as Im constantly on the go(I see you have two other kiddies, so I bet you never get chance to relax :haha: ) but it's easier said than done and I seem to always be busy and my little girl keeps me going from 7am til 8pm at night, then its time to clean up after her and do house work! 


Does anyone else have days where they just don't feel right? Today I've felt sick and kind of dizzy, my eyes don't feel right and I don't feel totally right. I can't quite say what it is but it's not a nice feeling. Baby has been a lot quieter today than the last few weeks too. She is responding by moving a little bit when I prod and poke my belly so I think she is just having a quiet day but with feeling so weird too it's kinda made me nervous incase something isnt right. I also feel weird down in my pelvic area too, not heavy but not normal and it feels like im "leaking" all of the time...but im not... :shrug:

Right now I can actually feel her moving around but it's really subtle and just like a tiny stroking feeling. If I wasn't sitting down to rest for a while and concentrating on it I wouldn't notice it.


----------



## girlnboots

I had days like that up until 28 weeks or so. I would spend half a week freaking out about baby movements and feeling "off" then spend the other half of the week bitching about being kicked and punched everywhere.

I don't know if that's normal or not after 28 weeks though. I know pre-e makes your vision fuzzy, but I don't know enough about it to mention anything else. Have you posted a new thread about it?


----------



## Junebugs

Sister rose I swear sometimes I think we are the same person because we always seem to have the same things going on at the same time.! I was just coming on here to post about how I was feeling those EXACT same things right now and wondering if anyone else was feeling it. I just went for a 3D ultrasound today and baby was fine for that so I think everything is ok. I just don't feel good overall, same signs as you


----------



## SisterRose

Junebugs - So far today I feel fine, and baby is moving more than she was yesterday. I'm thinking it was just one of those things :shrug: it's so good that we can come and ask each other and compare symptoms though :D perhaps our babies will end up being born on the same day ;) 

X


----------



## broodymrs

Junebugs and sisrose, i've not felt like that but my friend has had the exact same thing. She is 37 weeks, 4 days. She's had loads of tests and found nothing wrong but she just feels so ill. Maybe it is overdoing it as she's only just stopped work and has another lo too. Maybe still ask mw tho.


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks broodymrs! I am seeing my mw today so I will ask her. 
Sisyerrose - I just woke up a couple hours ago and so far I feel fine now too... I guess we will see how we feel later.


----------



## angel2010

Well I had an ultrasound today and found out what changed. I knew that movements felt different and she felt bigger. She did grow some, but she is completely transverse, where as before she was angled, but still head down. It is no wonder I feel so full of baby!


----------



## lady1985

Went for my scan today too. Our babe is head down and still in the same position as the 30wk scan. He now weighs 4.5 lbs! But doc says he is on track for 7-7.5 birth weight...phew!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys glad all your scans are going well......I know what you mean about the baby feeling low and hiccups in your bum I have both of those! The hiccups feel so so strange in my bum! 

Contractions for me are still coming thick and fast really just horrible.....I can't believe I will be getting more sleep with a newborn than i have before the birth! Oh well!! Off to consultant tomorrow so I am interested in his words of wisdom!


----------



## girlnboots

I had an appointment today as well. I lost 4 pounds, but baby is still doing great. 

Doctor says after 34 weeks, they won't try to stop labor unless its caused by an infection or outside source. If baby's ready to come at 34 weeks, then she's ready. I'm assuming she weighs 4.5-5 pounds, but who knows? I forgot to ask


----------



## Sbmack

I wish I was going to get another scan...

Angel, I hope your LO turns foe you! 

Twinkle, I hope your appt goes well tomorrow and you get some answers.


----------



## Girly922

My sister went into spontaneous labour at 33+1 and they didn't try to stop or slow her labour. They actively encouraged her to push my niece out as quickly as she could so they could get her into NICU. She was in SCBU for a month but is now a perfect little 5yo. 
I've already had my mum telling me she doesn't want a phone call in the next couple of weeks saying I'm at the hospital giving birth! Lol. 

I've got my next MW appt on Monday, want to find out how much more baby's got to go to be classed as engaged. I don't know if there's enough room for baby to even drop lower! Lol. The bottom of bump has been really uncomfortable the last few days where it's felt so heavy.


----------



## broodymrs

Angel, fx your LO turns and Twinkle sorry to hear you are still having probs. Hope the appointment went ok today.

Is anyone else getting this: shooting pains up my bits, like someone stabbing a knitting needle up there, and at the same time a really heavy dull ache in lower abdomen? 

Also hope people don't mind me doing this but I just wanted to share some sad news we had this morning. I'll put it in a spoiler in case people don't want to read.


Spoiler
You may remember my brother's ex got pregnant and found out just after he went to Australia for a year. He came back from Australia and they were making a go of the relationship. There have been lots of dramas and ups and downs, not made any easier by problems with the pregnancy (she has fibroids and this seemed to be the cause of the problems). They went for a scan at 15 weeks a few days ago and everything was fine, and their relationship seemed to be going well also. Well unfortunately she has lost the baby last night. I won't go into details but it was obviously very traumatic at this late stage (not that it is ever easy I know). I am so desperately sad for them, and it has also made me terrified that something may go wrong now with my pregnancy. I know I am in a different situation so it is unlikely but it has still scared me. I feel selfish for being scared but can't help it. I really thought after everything they had been through things were going to be ok for them, it's just so sad. Difficult to talk to family about it as everyone is upset, and my mum and dad are also looking after my brother's gf's daughter so can't really talk in front of her. So just wanted to share with you ladies, hope you don't mind.


----------



## goddess25

I have shooting pains in my lady bits, had them with both kiddos too. It generally gets a bit worse for me anyway.


----------



## Girly922

I've also had the shooting pains in my bits, and the low ache. Really uncomfortable when it happens. 

Broody, I'm so sorry for you, your brother and your family. A loss at any stage is never easy, but so soon after a scan when everything has been okay is terrifying. Don't feel guilty for it scaring you. It's so easy to worry during pregnancy. But we're all so close to the end now. You'll be fine :)


----------



## ptr

shooting pains is normal - had them a lot this time around and in my last pregnancy as well. it was said that its probably the baby headbutting the cervix and it gets worse toward the end because the baby gets bigger... plus baby headbutting will help with dilation and effacement :) 

sorry to hear about your brother's gf, broodymrs, no loss is an easy loss whether it is in 1st or 2nd trimester. :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

I get shooting pains too every now and then.

Broody - sorry to hear of the loss, that must be awful for them :nope: I still get worried about pregnancy and just can't wait for baby to be here in my arms - but then the worry begins again!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry for your loss, broody :(


----------



## broodymrs

Thanks girls. At the moment i am just thankful for my little one kicking away in there.


----------



## Maze

Having a hard time getting baby to move this morning. Have tried everything, caffeine, cold drinks, chocolate... am a little scared. At least I have my doctors appointment in an hour but an hour feels like a long time right now. I hope I am just over-reacting and getting myself worked up over nothing.


----------



## Junebugs

Have you not felt ANY movement at all this morning maze??? If your really worried just go in now.. I'm sure they won't mind


----------



## Maze

I am just waiting for my MIL to show up to watch the kids... but yeah, I think maybe I might have felt a little tiny movement at one point but... it isn't really normal for my baby. Movements have become so painful and noticeable these days because they pinch nerves in the pelvic region and what I felt was barely a flutter. 

I hope it is just a quiet day for baby, last time I felt real movements like I am used to was last night before I went to sleep.


----------



## Sbmack

I'm glad you have a dr. Appt. to ease your mind Maze. Your LO is probably just being lazy :)


----------



## ptr

i hope everything is ok, Maze, i get panics like that but usually prodding and poking gets a reaction from the baby. Keep us updated.


----------



## Junebugs

I get days like that too and then I start to worry... but I find mama is always right and if you are worried then get it checked asap... let us know how you are as soon as you get back!


----------



## Maze

So baby took awhile to 'wake up', they hooked me to a monitor and were a little concerned about the lack of 'elevations' in heart rate, which happens when baby gets 'happy and moving' but in about an hour the baby started moving around fine. They were going to give me some orange juice to see if that would help wake him up but then they said they couldn't because I might have to have my c-section today, which really made me nervous.

Anyway, I am home now, but I am contracting every 8-10 minutes. My blood pressure is good, but they are concerned about my tacky heart rate which is about 120. 

Baby is good, that is what is important. We'll have to see how things go!


----------



## ptr

Yikes! I'm glad the baby is ok - did they give you anything to stop the contractions? Fx the baby stays in and bakes a bit more longer!


----------



## broodymrs

Glad baby is ok Maze. Sounds like you're not going to be much longer before baby makes an appearance though!


----------



## broodymrs

By the way how do I get on the facebook group? I've added Maze but can't find the group? Don't want to bother you when you are not feeling great Maze so if anyone else knows let me know :) thanks


----------



## twinkletoe

Broody I am so sorry to hear your news my thoughts are with you and your family at this horrible time. It it totally understandable to be worried but you and baba will be totally fine you are on the home straight. 

Sorry for the scary time Maze.......believe me I know what you are going through. I feel like a ticking time bomb. I am glad your baby is doing so well. They had to do the orange juice thing for me too last week in hospital as they said baby was sleepy was a bit scary first they made me sit up more then lie on my left side and then when that didnt work we did the orange juice which worked so that was a relief. Have they just told you to come in if contractions get worse ?

Well I went to see my consultant yesterday and he confirmed that my cervix is extremely "ripe" :-/ and with the contractions that I am having to be on high alert as he thinks labour could be any day hence feeling like a ticking time bomb! 34 weeks tomorrow so at least the weeks are adding up!


----------



## Maze

Broody, just send me a message on facebook and I will add you. If you added me at the same time as a few other people (I meet a lot of randoms through work) I may not have realised you were from here so didn't add you!

Twinkle, yeah I have to come in if they get closer together or I start to feel a lot of pain. My nurse looked at the paper record of everything and seemed confused that the contractions recorded weren't hurting me. I reassured her I have been having them all month so lately it takes a whopper to really alarm me. 

Hope you are able to hold in there till 37 weeks. I *still* want to make it to my scheduled section on September 24th but I recognize each week as an accomplishment at this point.


----------



## twinkletoe

Maze I really hope you make your c-section date too.....fx for you. I am really glad your contractions aren't hurting Maze mine actually take my breath away every single time they are so painful so its no fun but I know yours must be so frustrating at the same time. Here's hoping both babas stay put for now!!

Out of interest girlies what goes on, on the Facebook page that is different to here? Is it more active? Not sure I would know where to post news if I was doing both?! Am I being silly?


----------



## goddess25

Most people post the same on the FB page as they do here..but you get to see real names instead.


----------



## broodymrs

Sorry to hear you are having a rough time maze and twinkle. Fx those babies stay in a bit longer.

Just got back from mw. Baby doing well, still measuring 2 weeks ahead and 1/5 of head is in my pelvis so he has dropped a bit! Exciting, really hoping i don't go over due date but all signs look promising atm for baby to come in about 3 weeks!


----------



## goddess25

Thinking of you Maze and Twinkle hope those babies can cook a little longer.


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks so much guys! Thinking of you all too so exciting with all the progress and appointments!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Maze, Twinkle i hope those babies cook a while longer for you both, best of luck!

I had midwife yesterday, and baby is lying transverse, (i was convinced he was head down) and measuring perfectly.
Been suffering with bad heartburn over past few days. Anyone know anything to help with this. Gaviscon is awful and milk isn't working either.


----------



## girlnboots

I take Zantac and it sometimes works. Zantac, Prilosec, and Pepcid are all safe. My Zantac always wears off super fast, but it usually lasts long enough for me to fall asleep. Tums never worked for me.


----------



## ptr

im the same as girlnboots... tums or gaviscon never worked for me either... in fact, they made it worse. LOL. zantac works great for me, zantac seems to work best when you take it twice a day religiously even if you don't have symptoms of heartburn. never gave prilosec a try because zantac worked for me to begin with.


----------



## goddess25

Paytons mommy hope baby turns head down soon.


----------



## lady1985

**just realised I've not been added to the front page :cry:

Anyone suffering from sorry if tmi...loose bowels? I've had it now every morning for nearly two week, just in the morning though! I've checked Dr. Google and it says the body cleans itself out for delivery, but surely not this early!!:dohh:


----------



## SisterRose

Hope babies stay in a bit longer Maze and Twinkle! 

Went for another growth scan on Wednesday, baby is still measuring below 10th centile so I was sent up to the ward for steroid injections for babies lungs just incase they decide to bring her early if she drops in size any more, had to stay in for 48 hour monitoring due to previous gestational diabetes, and the steroids did make my blood sugar shoot up so had to have insulin injections for the first 36 or so hours but hoping it'll calm down again now but I haven't had s straight answer about the diabetes...nobody knows whether I have it or not despite passing the test after having elevated readings every now and then over the last few weeks anyway :shrug:
As far as I'm aware they've now put "IUGR" on my notes, so I don't know if they think it's that now instead of just SGA like they said on DD's notes, nobody seemed to be able to give me a straight answer about that either! Got to go for CTG monitoring twice weekly, as well as a scan weekly now so gonna be spending three days a week being checked at the maternity clinic :dohh: as long as baby is okay though. Kinda hoping they will just induce me around 39 weeks like with DD to get things started and ease my mind, else it's going to be a long 8-10 weeks til term/past term.

Worst bit about staying in hospital was leaving DD, was so sad to be without her for so long!


----------



## Maze

lady1985 said:


> **just realised I've not been added to the front page :cry:
> 
> Anyone suffering from sorry if tmi...loose bowels? I've had it now every morning for nearly two week, just in the morning though! I've checked Dr. Google and it says the body cleans itself out for delivery, but surely not this early!!:dohh:

OMG, seriously!?!?! How did that even happen. Worst thread mom ever.... what is your info for the front?

EDIT: I have you with a blue bump on Oct 13th, did your due date change, or did I put you on the wrong date to start?


----------



## Maze

SisterRose said:


> Hope babies stay in a bit longer Maze and Twinkle!
> 
> Went for another growth scan on Wednesday, baby is still measuring below 10th centile so I was sent up to the ward for steroid injections for babies lungs just incase they decide to bring her early if she drops in size any more, had to stay in for 48 hour monitoring due to previous gestational diabetes, and the steroids did make my blood sugar shoot up so had to have insulin injections for the first 36 or so hours but hoping it'll calm down again now but I haven't had s straight answer about the diabetes...nobody knows whether I have it or not despite passing the test after having elevated readings every now and then over the last few weeks anyway :shrug:
> As far as I'm aware they've now put "IUGR" on my notes, so I don't know if they think it's that now instead of just SGA like they said on DD's notes, nobody seemed to be able to give me a straight answer about that either! Got to go for CTG monitoring twice weekly, as well as a scan weekly now so gonna be spending three days a week being checked at the maternity clinic :dohh: as long as baby is okay though. Kinda hoping they will just induce me around 39 weeks like with DD to get things started and ease my mind, else it's going to be a long 8-10 weeks til term/past term.
> 
> Worst bit about staying in hospital was leaving DD, was so sad to be without her for so long!

Sorry you have had to have a hospital stay, I know how depressing they can be. It is so hard to leave our wee ones at home and without us. It's good that you got the steroid shots (Don't they smart?) the fact that I've had mine done is pretty much the only thing comforting about my potential early arrival.


----------



## SisterRose

Yep they really do sting! I felt like I'd been kicked in the leg for about 10 minutes afterwards too :shock: 
At least the steroids will help babies lungs, like you said it's very reassuring  x


----------



## goddess25

Sorry to hear about your scan sr. It sounds like they are taking good care of you and baby which is good. Thinking of you.


----------



## Girly922

lady1985 said:


> Anyone suffering from sorry if tmi...loose bowels? I've had it now every morning for nearly two week, just in the morning though! I've checked Dr. Google and it says the body cleans itself out for delivery, but surely not this early!!:dohh:

I did a couple of weeks ago, but was also going about 4 times a day. Then went back to being constipated. And have gone the other way again now. Not going quite so many times a day, about 2, but definitely a lot looser. Had an episode a couple of nights ago where it really felt like my body was clearing everything out!! Lol. Not sure if its just caused by baby changing movement. 

Glad they're taking care of you sister rose. And you got the steroid shot, definitely peace of mind. :)


----------



## girlnboots

I'm so jealous, ladies. I haven't gone in over a week. Actually, I don't remember the last time I had a satisfying trip to the bathroom. Even when I'm done peeing, I always feel like I could pee more. And then I stand up, sneeze, and realize I could have, haha. 

I'm not super uncomfortable or anything so im not too worried. I bet I'd be back to my prepregnancy weight after giving birth and a trip to the bathroom.


----------



## Girly922

This peeing thing is really starting to irritate me. Lol. I constantly need to go. I go, and before I even stand up I feel like I need to go again. But there's nothing left in my bladder. Think baby must be laying on a nerve or something. But it's definitely getting on my nerves!! Lol. I can't wait for the day I can go a few hours without having to constantly pander to my bladder.


----------



## twinkletoe

SisterRose said:


> Yep they really do sting! I felt like I'd been kicked in the leg for about 10 minutes afterwards too :shock:
> At least the steroids will help babies lungs, like you said it's very reassuring  x

Sorry about the stressful time sister rose.......but yes I do agree I get a degree of comfort knowing I've had the injections the really really stingy injections!! :-0 but worth it!!
Hope all is ok and baby grows and cooks well for you!


----------



## twinkletoe

Sorry about the varying BMs ladies......I seem to go to and fro between both problems! Which I suppose creates a bit of a balance but its still annoying! Oh the joys!! Hope you are all enjoying your Friday and all babas are behaving!


----------



## twinkletoe

Oh Girly the peeing thing is SERIOUSLY annoying me!! I literally have to pee straight after I have peed but then there is barely a drop!! Agh!!!!! Really sympathise!!


----------



## broodymrs

Girly i'm exactly the same. Peeing constantly, often i feel desperate but then nothing comes out, loose bowels and feel really sick. Almost as sick as i felt at the start but luckily not been sick yet, urgh.

Sis rose, sounds like a scary time but at least you've had the steroids and are being monitored.


----------



## Girly922

My sickness has passed again at the moment. No doubt it'll come back in the next few weeks. 

Isn't it the weirdest feeling though when you feel desperate for a pee and actually have an empty bladder. Infuriating isn't the word. Lol. But we haven't got long left so I'm not complaining. 

I've got 2 weeks left at work and I cannot wait!! I'm really excited now but I'll probably be really bored by about day 3. My first 2 weeks off are annual leave and OH is working all through it so I'm hoping to spend that time catching up with old friends. I just don't want to be going too far from home once I reach 37 weeks.


----------



## broodymrs

I've only got 2 weeks left too thankfully. Constantly feel ill wiith one thing or another so will be much easier being at home.


----------



## goddess25

My last day at work is in 2 weeks too. Cant wait.

Am still way more constipated than the other way but the peeing thing is annoying now esp overnight.


----------



## Girly922

I totally sympathise with you ladies who have been feeling hiccups in your bum. Felt them last night, and boy is it a strange feeling?! Lol. 

Wahoo for finishing work soon :)


----------



## girlnboots

Pregnancy insomnia, acid reflux, and nausea suck. Anyone else awake?

I still have at least 4 weeks of work left. I want to take off the first of October so I can relax the last two weeks and prepare a bit, but I don't know if my doctor will let me. Or my job, actually.


----------



## lady1985

Maze said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> **just realised I've not been added to the front page :cry:
> 
> Anyone suffering from sorry if tmi...loose bowels? I've had it now every morning for nearly two week, just in the morning though! I've checked Dr. Google and it says the body cleans itself out for delivery, but surely not this early!!:dohh:
> 
> OMG, seriously!?!?! How did that even happen. Worst thread mom ever.... what is your info for the front?
> 
> EDIT: I have you with a blue bump on Oct 13th, did your due date change, or did I put you on the wrong date to start?Click to expand...

Ah OK I didn't see it! it's supposed to be the 12th but leave it as 1 day is big deal :thumbup::coffee:


SisterRose said:


> Hope babies stay in a bit longer Maze and Twinkle!
> 
> Went for another growth scan on Wednesday, baby is still measuring below 10th centile so I was sent up to the ward for steroid injections for babies lungs just incase they decide to bring her early if she drops in size any more, had to stay in for 48 hour monitoring due to previous gestational diabetes, and the steroids did make my blood sugar shoot up so had to have insulin injections for the first 36 or so hours but hoping it'll calm down again now but I haven't had s straight answer about the diabetes...nobody knows whether I have it or not despite passing the test after having elevated readings every now and then over the last few weeks anyway :shrug:
> As far as I'm aware they've now put "IUGR" on my notes, so I don't know if they think it's that now instead of just SGA like they said on DD's notes, nobody seemed to be able to give me a straight answer about that either! Got to go for CTG monitoring twice weekly, as well as a scan weekly now so gonna be spending three days a week being checked at the maternity clinic :dohh: as long as baby is okay though. Kinda hoping they will just induce me around 39 weeks like with DD to get things started and ease my mind, else it's going to be a long 8-10 weeks til term/past term.
> 
> Worst bit about staying in hospital was leaving DD, was so sad to be without her for so long!

Ohh hun sounds like your going through a bit of worry..but hopefully the steroids will give baba a extra push to develop. I don't really know anything about GD...however I take the diabetic drug metformin which help regulate blood sugars (and I was never given a glucose test during preg:shrug:) Maybe bub is just a little smaller than most but all normal, everyone is different I guess! But good your being monitored just in case xxx


----------



## lady1985

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Maze, Twinkle i hope those babies cook a while longer for you both, best of luck!
> 
> I had midwife yesterday, and baby is lying transverse, (i was convinced he was head down) and measuring perfectly.
> Been suffering with bad heartburn over past few days. Anyone know anything to help with this. Gaviscon is awful and milk isn't working either.

My bub didn't go head down until my 30 week scan and at the time I asked the tech if he will turn again, she told me they can still move happily until about 34 weeks (I guess unless baby is bigger than most) so I wouldn't worry. My 33 week scan bub was still in the same position, however yesterday I think he went transverse, well it certainly felt it and I had baby lumps in places I never had before :haha: As for HB I have Rennie when I feel a bit yukky, I'm not suffering HB yet but I find them really effective. Also try proping up on pillows at night to help.



Girly922 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone suffering from sorry if tmi...loose bowels? I've had it now every morning for nearly two week, just in the morning though! I've checked Dr. Google and it says the body cleans itself out for delivery, but surely not this early!!:dohh:
> 
> I did a couple of weeks ago, but was also going about 4 times a day. Then went back to being constipated. And have gone the other way again now. Not going quite so many times a day, about 2, but definitely a lot looser. Had an episode a couple of nights ago where it really felt like my body was clearing everything out!! Lol. Not sure if its just caused by baby changing movement.
> 
> Glad they're taking care of you sister rose. And you got the steroid shot, definitely peace of mind. :)Click to expand...

Yes I'm the same had it a few weeks back then constipated now loose..I asked my doc and he said it can be due to baby's head being on the bowel!
Lovely!!



broodymrs said:


> Girly i'm exactly the same. Peeing constantly, often i feel desperate but then nothing comes out, loose bowels and feel really sick. Almost as sick as i felt at the start but luckily not been sick yet, urgh.
> 
> Sis rose, sounds like a scary time but at least you've had the steroids and are being monitored.

Yes having the sick feeling too! Especially when drinking water of all things!!:dohh: ....and peeing 2-3 times a night and insomnia! (where is the switch to turn off the thoughts please..anyone??! :haha:) Oh the joys!


----------



## tx614

I am peeing way more too now!! It seems like when I finally get comfortable in bed and start actually sleeping I have to go so bad....then I get up to go and only a tiny bit comes out. So frustrating. 

TMI Alert - This morning, I went #2 (finally) and there was blood in it. Not a huge amount, but seemed like a lot to me. It didn't hurt or anything, just felt like I had eaten something spicy. Anyone else had this? Should I tell my doctor?


----------



## Maze

If blood was IN your BM it would come out a dark black, if it was on the surface and red then you probably have a fissure or irritated hemorrhoid, which would not be surprising if you have been constipated. They are pretty common later on in pregnancy. You can mention it to the doctor for sure, but it really isn't anything to worry about. Unless like I said, it was actually worked into your stool making it a dark black.


----------



## broodymrs

I'd say it sounds like piles. Sorry hun they can be painful.


----------



## tx614

Thanks ladies! It wasn't dark at all and didn't really hurt. I will keep an eye on it but I am not too worried as I looked online too and it seems normal.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Holy moly, we're having babies next month! :wacko:


----------



## Murmers0110

Woooohoooo!


Sorry I've been quiet lately. I just read about 6 pages to get caught up. Sorry for all the random things yall are going through. I seem to be doing just fine but feeling big and full of heart burn and pee. Pretty basic. I hope every ones babies hang tight!


----------



## Girly922

PreggyEggy said:


> Holy moly, we're having babies next month! :wacko:

We really are!! Finding that thought exciting and slightly scary all at the same time! Lol.


----------



## SisterRose

I'm super excited, I could pee myself. Or that could just be baby on my bladder. :haha:


----------



## broodymrs

Omg didn't even realise it's now sep. Some of us might even go this month!!! Argh so excited.


----------



## SisterRose

I bet we will be welcoming a few babies this month! :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

SisterRose said:


> I'm super excited, I could pee myself. Or that could just be baby on my bladder. :haha:

:rofl:

Scary and exciting.....


----------



## broodymrs

We should each guess what we think our date will actually be, then see who's right! I honestly wouldn't know for myself atm though as I've gone from thinking end of Sep to mid Sep to just hoping I don't go overdue!! Anyone else got a definite feeling about a particular date for themselves?


----------



## Girly922

I wouldn't be surprised if I go overdue, just to be awkward. Lol. I'd be the first in the family to ever go over too. Lol. However, if I follow the pattern of my mum and sister, it'll be sometime this coming week. Doubt it but you never know.


----------



## Junebugs

I am guessing either the 16th or the 23rd of october for me :)


----------



## tx614

I am hoping to come around September 28th! That is my guess. If not I will be induced on Oct 1st. I really want her to come naturally though cause I hear being induced makes for a painful delivery.


----------



## Maze

Eeee! So excited to have made it to September! I know no matter what baby is going to be born this month. I hope they at least wait till after the 11th (my daughter's birthday) but would still love to make it till the 24th, when they'll be 38+6. 

I bet someone will go before me though.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Anyone had any problems with reduced fetal movements? My little man has hardly moving since last night, which is really unusual for him. I've had a few small shifts but nothing like his normal pattern. So I rung the birthing suite, and they want me to ho up for monitoring in an hour. 
I've had a lot of backache and Braxton Hicks too today, so hope all is well. Will up date later.


----------



## Maze

I had a problem with this last Wed, it took about an hour on the monitor for baby to perk up. It was worrying for sure, but everything turned out OK. Between having the straps on my belly and drinking OJ, by the time I left L&D they were confident all was well. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sbmack

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Anyone had any problems with reduced fetal movements? My little man has hardly moving since last night, which is really unusual for him. I've had a few small shifts but nothing like his normal pattern. So I rung the birthing suite, and they want me to ho up for monitoring in an hour.
> I've had a lot of backache and Braxton Hicks too today, so hope all is well. Will up date later.

I was worried about reduced movements last night and this morning. She just didn't seem as active yesterday. I've been lying down and counting kicks though and she hit 10 in a half hour and has since been pretty active so I think I'm ok. She's in a different position than she has been so I think when I'm active I just don't notice the movements as much. 

I hope everything is ok with your LO!! I'm sure it is, but it's so hard (impossible really) not to worry. :hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Throughout the beggining of my pregnancy I thought I would go early, but now I'm thinking I'll be right around the 16th or a few days after. 

I can't wait for the babies to start being born!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Maze said:


> Eeee! So excited to have made it to September! I know no matter what baby is going to be born this month. I hope they at least wait till after the 11th (my daughter's birthday) but would still love to make it till the 24th, when they'll be 38+6.
> 
> I bet someone will go before me though.

What do you mean "they"? R u not telling us something ;)


----------



## Junebugs

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Anyone had any problems with reduced fetal movements? My little man has hardly moving since last night, which is really unusual for him. I've had a few small shifts but nothing like his normal pattern. So I rung the birthing suite and they want me to ho up for monitoring in an hour.
> I've had a lot of backache and Braxton Hicks too today, so hope all is well. Will up date later.

I was having this issue around 28 weeks. Keep us updated!


----------



## Maze

LOL force of habit from my yellow bump days, there is definitely only one!


----------



## broodymrs

I had reduced movements a few weeks back. Everything was fine but better to be safe than sorry. Keep us updated hun, you've done the right thing getting checked.


----------



## lady1985

Is anyone starting epo? The reviews say its very good for natural labour in helping soften things to prevent tearing. It says u can start from 34 weeks orally only. 

What do u girls think? Im terrified of not the pain but tearing.....


----------



## Girly922

I've thought about it but was going to ask MW first. Seeing her tomorrow so will try remember to ask her opinion.


----------



## lady1985

Thanks girly maybe she will tell u if its good. I think its safe as so many women swear by it but best check :)


----------



## Girly922

I've read that a lot of people have been recommended it by their midwife. There seems to be a lot of debate over whether it actually does anything but a lot of the theory is that if inserted vaginally after 36 weeks it can help reduce the risks of tearing. Something I'm all for!! Lol. Want to know if MW recommends bothering with taking it orally or just waiting until 36 weeks to be able to use it internally.


----------



## twinkletoe

I have a serious feeling that I am going to go soon soon! My contractions feeling stronger and been feeling a lot of pressure I'm just not sure how much longer baba is going to hang in there but we shall see you never can tell these things but I just have a feeling I haven't got long! :-0 scary!

I haven't ever noticed reduced movement but they did record a "sleepy baby" when recording the heart beat when I was in hospital and I had to lie on my left side and drink lots of orange juice and that did the trick!! Hope all is ok with baba keep us up to date!


----------



## Junebugs

My MW told me not to start EPO until after 37 weeks. It wont start labour but just to be safe, but i was told i can start drinking Raspberry leaf tea now


----------



## Junebugs

twinkletoe said:


> I have a serious feeling that I am going to go soon soon! My contractions feeling stronger and been feeling a lot of pressure I'm just not sure how much longer baba is going to hang in there but we shall see you never can tell these things but I just have a feeling I haven't got long! :-0 scary!
> 
> I haven't ever noticed reduced movement but they did record a "sleepy baby" when recording the heart beat when I was in hospital and I had to lie on my left side and drink lots of orange juice and that did the trick!! Hope all is ok with baba keep us up to date!

Well i hope baba stays in there for you but at least if you do go you made it to 34 weeks!


----------



## goddess25

I tore badly with birth #1 and asked about it pre baby #2. My mw didn't hold much merit in it and suggested perianal massage instead which seemed to work.


----------



## broodymrs

I've also heard perianal massage is supposed to be the best thing to stop you tearing.

Well it looks like I won't be induced after all. My platelets are coming back up which is obviously good but can't help feel a little disappointed that I'm just going to have to wait it out now! I know it's for the best though.

Has anyone else had a complete panic over becoming a mum? I know some of you have children already so maybe you haven't but I'm hoping I'm not alone in this! I was sat in the doctors this morning and suddenly just had a massive panic over having this baby. It's not the labour I'm scared of, but I think because I was looking through my facebook photos this morning and thinking I used to have a brilliant figure (not that I thought so at the time!) and we had some great holidays and days out and now it's all going to change. It took a long time to get pregnant so I think I was so focused on getting pregnant, and then focused on keeping this baby healthy that now I'm near the end the reality has just hit me and I'm terrified! I know deep down I don't really feel like this but I had to rush back from the drs as I was on the verge of tears and just burst out crying as soon as I got in my house. Anyone else felt like this or am I just a bad person?!


----------



## Girly922

Not at all broody!! I know exactly what you mean. It's the fact that I know our life we change forever, and I'm so happy that it will, but terrified at the same time. It sounds awful, but I've had a few moments where I've thought, are we ready for this?! We were so focused on getting pregnant, then staying pregnant. That now it's really real, I've found myself getting really freaked out over it all. Most of the time I just feel the excitement. But those thoughts slip in occasionally and I feel awful for it.


----------



## girlnboots

I'm not so worried about my life changing so much, as we live calm, quiet lives anyways. We don't travel much and most of our family lives nearby. We don't go out often and most of our nights are spent at home watching movies and relaxing. 

I just tend to freak out that I'll have to take care of a tiny, helpless little thing that's going to look like me (I have deep-seated self esteem issues) so I think its just the normal parenting thing that's scaring me. Will she love me? Will I be a good mom? I've never been around babies before and even my niece and nephew were half grown before I could make a trip to see them. I'm definitely more than excited, but I never do anything half-assed or without researching it to death, so I feel totally unprepared even though I've been reading every source I can. 

Everyone says you know what to do when it's your kid, so hopefully that's true. Luckily, my OH raised his little sister from infancy and he's great with babies and kids, so I know he'll be wonderful.


----------



## Sbmack

lady1985 said:


> Is anyone starting epo? The reviews say its very good for natural labour in helping soften things to prevent tearing. It says u can start from 34 weeks orally only.
> 
> What do u girls think? Im terrified of not the pain but tearing.....

I was literally just thinking about EPO. Haven't started yet, but plan on picking some up tomorrow. I will take it orally for the next few weeks and then maybe vaginally towards the end. there was a thread in the third trimester board all about it not too long ago.


----------



## Sbmack

Twinkle, I hope your LO stays put a bit longer, but many baby's are born healthy after 34 weeks. My cousin was born at 32 weeks and although he was a small baby he grew up to be big and very smart. 

Broody and Girly, you are not alone in freaking out. Last week I was thinking to myself 'I wonder where we will go for winter vacation this year'' as a group of friends and I usually go on a trip every year. Then I remembered we will have a baby so we won't be going out of the country anytime soon. It's strange that I even had this thought because all I ever think about is this baby, but it made me kind of freak out about how much our lives are about to change. It took us a while to get pregnant too and we kept putting it off for years prior. I know this is meant to be and the time is right its just a little sad to think about all the things we won't be able to do anymore. But then I just think about all the new things we will be able to do as a family and it makes it all worth it.


----------



## goddess25

First time around its utterly normal. I had many a freak out before birth. I worried about all the same issues as you all. I had never had anything to do with babies and once ds was out the love came naturally but I had to learn what to do with him.

Second time I had a whole lot of other worries.

Noe so close to our 3rd. I worry about having enough love for 3. How will I cope with all 3 at home. I still freak out remembering tiny helpless babies and my role. I think as a mom to be as a first timer or not we all worry, we are all a bit scared and that's normal.


----------



## SisterRose

I also freaked out before DD was born about how I was going to care for another person and if I was going to be a good mum. Like Goddess said, once she was here the love just came naturally and there was nothing I wouldn't do for her and looking after her was easier than I'd thought also as you just kick in to mum-mode and do what you've gotta do for your little one. I'd also never spent any time around babies as there hadn't been one in my family for over twenty years and I don't have any close friends who've gotten around to have children yet really as I was only 21 when DD was born they were all still partying and living their own lives.

Now I'm more excited than anything but I still worry, I keep wondering how I will manage to look after two children and if I will cope with it. How am I going to love another person as much as I love my daughter? what if she feels pushed out and doesn't get enough attention just one on one and will I be able to have time just spent with her again. It's very weird. I'm sure every thing will turn out fine though. My biggest worry is getting baby out safely in to the world - I'm super anxious about that lately for some reason.


----------



## Lownthwaite

I also feel like baby won't be in there the full 40 weeks. :wacko: My body feels like it's giving up on me! 

He's due Oct 2nd but I really think he's going to end up a September baby. 

Two separate midwives have told me they "have a feeling" he'll be early - never given a reason but he's been "on the brim" of engaging for a week now and apparently second babies don't normally engage until labour? :shrug: Obviously they can't really predict and I'm taking it with a pinch of salt but I really don't feel my body can go on like this for another 4 weeks! :nope:

These last 2 days I've had so much pressure and pain in my pelvis, he's just so low and everyone who sees me says they can't believe I've still another 4 weeks left! :wacko:

I've got my VBAC discussion with the consultant on Wednesday so will see what she thinks. :wacko:


----------



## goddess25

Good luck with the meeting re your vbac..fingers crossed he/she is supportive.


----------



## Lownthwaite

goddess25 said:


> Good luck with the meeting re your vbac..fingers crossed he/she is supportive.

Thank you :hugs: I've posted a few threads asking for help writing my VBAC birth plan but no replies :nope: if any of you ladies have had a VBAC and could help I'd be ever so grateful!


----------



## Girly922

I'm not too worried about when baby first gets here. I already have so much love for this baby, and have had plenty of experience with my brother's kids. That and OH is the eldest of 5 so has plenty of nappy changes etc under his belt. Lol. It's more the things like whether we can go on holiday over the next couple of years and how this baby will change mine and OH's relationship. 

Good luck with your vbac discussion lownthwaite!

Had an appt with the MW today, apparently here we don't discuss birth plans until my 38 week appt. That seems quite late to me, or is that normal?


----------



## lady1985

broodymrs said:


> I've also heard perianal massage is supposed to be the best thing to stop you tearing.
> 
> Well it looks like I won't be induced after all. My platelets are coming back up which is obviously good but can't help feel a little disappointed that I'm just going to have to wait it out now! I know it's for the best though.
> 
> Has anyone else had a complete panic over becoming a mum? I know some of you have children already so maybe you haven't but I'm hoping I'm not alone in this! I was sat in the doctors this morning and suddenly just had a massive panic over having this baby. It's not the labour I'm scared of, but I think because I was looking through my facebook photos this morning and thinking I used to have a brilliant figure (not that I thought so at the time!) and we had some great holidays and days out and now it's all going to change. It took a long time to get pregnant so I think I was so focused on getting pregnant, and then focused on keeping this baby healthy that now I'm near the end the reality has just hit me and I'm terrified! I know deep down I don't really feel like this but I had to rush back from the drs as I was on the verge of tears and just burst out crying as soon as I got in my house. Anyone else felt like this or am I just a bad person?!

I am on my 1st hun and I know what you mean! It's such a big life change from 0-1 children cause your life has to change so much...however don't think all negative. 1st of all you WILL get your body back with a bit of effort and probably that will be the last thing you care about when you have ur babe in your arms, we all have to go through it! Trust me by the end of every day these days i'm scanning my bump dreading stretchmarks, even the though depresses me!


It took us 2 years to get preg too and had to have an op and some fertility treatments so it wasn't easy and I know what you mean you were so focused on getting preg..I didn't really think about the preg part just getting there lol It will all fall into place for all of us I'm sure wether we are on our 1st, 2nd, or 3rd. We're women and women for a reason, cause we can cope with all that's thrown at us...if you were a man I probably wouldn't say the same :haha::haha::flower:


----------



## tx614

I am worried too!! It is so strange to think it is only a month away. The whole time I was pregnant I felt like I had so long till she gets here. Now that it is September reality is setting in! Don't get me wrong, I am SO excited and happy-just nervous I won't know what to do in a lot of situations as I haven't been around infants too often. Plus I feel like I have a whole lot left on my "To Do" and "To Buy" list, but no energy to do or buy, lol. I will be online shopping I guess!!


----------



## goddess25

Online shopping sounds like the way to go.


----------



## Girly922

Loving online shopping right now!! I've even started my Christmas shopping, online of course!! Lol. How women worked full time and managed to buy the essentials for baby before finishing work before Internet shopping existed I'll never know.


----------



## tx614

I know! Bless them! I couldn't do it. I just ordered our chaning table. I feel much better. Now all we NEED before she comes is the carseat. Hoping it will go on sale soon, if not I will buy it next week.


----------



## broodymrs

This is why i love this forum. Glad i'm not alone in panicking!


----------



## Sbmack

We also have a lot to do (and buy) before the baby comes! I have a shower this weekend so I'm going to wait and see what kind of goodies I get and then go on shopping binge if needed after. I do feel strange about the whole idea of a shower and people giving me gifts, but I've been to so many and don't mind doing it for friends and family so I hope no one is dreading coming to mine. They could've rsvp'd no if they didn't want to. 

I just spent a good chunk of time watching birthing videos online. I'm hoping for a water birth and there's a lot of those on YouTube. I had to stop as I was getting so emotional. I'm such a cry baby lately.


----------



## tx614

good idea! My friend told me to watch a few birthing videos so I know what to expect. I didn't know where to look. I forgot youtube has everything lol.


----------



## Girly922

Sbmack, I felt a bit strange in the run up to my shower. Mainly because they aren't very common here. I kept saying to everyone that it was a girls day to celebrate this baby but that they didn't need to bring gifts. Of course they all did and it was a truly lovely day. Several hadn't met each other before so I wondered how it'd be but everyone got on great and shared ttc, pregnancy and birth stories. The next day, I got online and ordered the majority of bits that we needed but didn't get at the shower. 

I can't even watch One Born Every Minute at the moment without crying so daren't hit the birthing videos on YouTube. I'd be a mess!! Lol.


----------



## lady1985

I cant wait for LO to be here time is going so sloooowly! I just wish i could sleep past the birth part! Hehe!

Went for a walk this eve and im feeling bub .must have moved down as im feeling a lot more pressure behind the pubic bone. I really dont think he wants to wait another full 6 weeks. Should i feel so much pressure at this stage?

Oh im addicted to watchin youtube births i cry every time!


----------



## Sbmack

All of the online shopping comments got me browsing sites. I ended up ordering some cloth diapers and covers. There was a sale that ends in a few days so I had to :) I got 15% off and free shipping so I'm not feeling too bad about my purchase.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

All was fine with baby when I we went for monitoring, he was kicking away on the monitor like a mini boxer. :)
I remember how worried and unorganised i felt first time around. Although I don't feel as flustered this time, i do feel like i'm going to struggle dividing my time between 3 children.

EPO-i used this with DS hoping it would help to prevent me tearing again, unfortunately it didn't work, and i had a second 3rd degree tear. I personally thing the massage is better to prevent tearing, wish i'd have tried it.


----------



## Murmers0110

What is epo?


----------



## ptr

Evening primrose oil.


----------



## tx614

This may be a strange question- but how does the massage work? Do you do it yourself?


----------



## Junebugs

lady1985 said:


> I cant wait for LO to be here time is going so sloooowly! I just wish i could sleep past the birth part! Hehe!
> 
> Went for a walk this eve and im feeling bub .must have moved down as im feeling a lot more pressure behind the pubic bone. I really dont think he wants to wait another full 6 weeks. Should i feel so much pressure at this stage?
> 
> Oh im addicted to watchin youtube births i cry every time!

Yes it is normal.... i had that with Mason for 1 month or 2 before, he didnt come until almost 2 weeks late :) One thing i learned is to take every "sign" with a grain of salt because only the baby will decide when he or she wants to come... lol. Sometimes they like to play "games" with you ;)

As for all you first time ladies, it is 100% normal to feel that way. I know i felt that way... i hated holding other peoples babies because i felt like i was being "judged" almost. Once my baby came all the mommy instincts came poring in :) You will all do great. I am not saying its going to be easy right off the bat, its a learning curve for everyone (DH,baby and you) but with time everything will fall into place .


----------



## tx614

Thanks Junebugs! That is encouraging! :)


----------



## angel2010

Junebugs said:


> You will all do great. I am not saying its going to be easy right off the bat, its a learning curve for everyone (DH,baby and you) but with time everything will fall into place .

This! You aren't going to be perfect right away and that is okay. To tell you a secret, you never will be. We all learn new things about our kids and ways of dealing with them every day. Take it day by day and you will all do just fine!


----------



## angel2010

Lownthwaite said:


> I also feel like baby won't be in there the full 40 weeks. :wacko: My body feels like it's giving up on me!
> 
> He's due Oct 2nd but I really think he's going to end up a September baby.
> 
> Two separate midwives have told me they "have a feeling" he'll be early - never given a reason but he's been "on the brim" of engaging for a week now and apparently second babies don't normally engage until labour? :shrug: Obviously they can't really predict and I'm taking it with a pinch of salt but I really don't feel my body can go on like this for another 4 weeks! :nope:
> 
> These last 2 days I've had so much pressure and pain in my pelvis, he's just so low and everyone who sees me says they can't believe I've still another 4 weeks left! :wacko:
> 
> I've got my VBAC discussion with the consultant on Wednesday so will see what she thinks. :wacko:


Good luck with your discussion! I hope you are okayed to try and are successful!


----------



## girlnboots

Angel! I didn't realize you were from Missouri as well. What part are you from?


----------



## angel2010

Springfield, you?


----------



## girlnboots

Columbia/Jeff City area. I think KalonKiKi is from Springfield as well! Small state, haha


----------



## goddess25

You or your partner can do the massage its not particularly pleasant but I only started it 2ND time around after 3rd degree tear first time so I was trying to stretch scar tissue. Google it or ask your mw for instructions its very specific.


----------



## Junebugs

PaiytonsMummy said:


> All was fine with baby when I we went for monitoring, he was kicking away on the monitor like a mini boxer. :)
> I remember how worried and unorganised i felt first time around. Although I don't feel as flustered this time, i do feel like i'm going to struggle dividing my time between 3 children.
> 
> EPO-i used this with DS hoping it would help to prevent me tearing again, unfortunately it didn't work, and i had a second 3rd degree tear. I personally thing the massage is better to prevent tearing, wish i'd have tried it.

I'm so sorry! I totally missed this and I was just thinking about you wondering if everything went well. I am glad bubs is all good!! :)


----------



## angel2010

girlnboots said:


> Columbia/Jeff City area. I think KalonKiKi is from Springfield as well! Small state, haha

I used to ask everyone I saw on here from Missouri where they were from, then I couldn't keep track and started asking people more than once, so I stopped asking!


----------



## KalonKiki

angel2010 said:


> girlnboots said:
> 
> 
> Columbia/Jeff City area. I think KalonKiKi is from Springfield as well! Small state, haha
> 
> I used to ask everyone I saw on here from Missouri where they were from, then I couldn't keep track and started asking people more than once, so I stopped asking!Click to expand...

You're right, I am also from Springfield! I had no idea that you lived in Springfield, Angel. It's a small world. I just met another pregnant woman in my apartment complex recently that is due on October 1st. :D


----------



## angel2010

KalonKiki said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girlnboots said:
> 
> 
> Columbia/Jeff City area. I think KalonKiKi is from Springfield as well! Small state, haha
> 
> I used to ask everyone I saw on here from Missouri where they were from, then I couldn't keep track and started asking people more than once, so I stopped asking!Click to expand...
> 
> You're right, I am also from Springfield! I had no idea that you lived in Springfield, Angel. It's a small world. I just met another pregnant woman in my apartment complex recently that is due on October 1st. :DClick to expand...

Very small world!! Are you birthing at Cox or Mercy?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Just wanted to say Hi to you all :) I lurk a lot and keep an eye on you all.....Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## girlnboots

I was just stalking you the other day, dream! We were commenting on the same thread. Hope all is well!


----------



## lady1985

Ahhhhh nooooo sleep! I am having worst time at night..either cant fall asleep...wake up every hr...pain in my hips or back...feel pregnant !


----------



## Maze

I feel your pain...

I woke up and my feet felt like they had been bitten by a bunch of mosquitoes, only they haven't been as far as I can tell. Around midnight my feet turned this horrible rash red (like you stepped in something poisonous only minus the bumps) and were hot to the touch. The weird thing is, I have had no problems with swelling during the pregnancy, I went to bed with normal looking feet. Now my hands are swollen too and it almost hurts to type with them and I can't sleep because my hands and feet feel so sore....

Anyone had this happen? Normally swelling goes down when you rest, it doesn't suddenly appear during rest!


----------



## lady1985

Maze i think its better to go and get checked out hun. I would go to rule out pre-e...xx


----------



## Junebugs

Dream- I hope everything is going well with you!!! Congrats on your rainbow baby hun!! Xoxoxo

Lady- I am feeling you on that one, I am so sick of this pregnancy insomnia... I was up about 20 times last night .. it is driving me crazy.

Maze- I def. Would get that check out. It doesn't sound normal


----------



## Sbmack

I hope everything is ok, Maze! 

I had my first bout with swelling yesterday after I'd been on my feet all day. I'm usually on my feet all day for work though. I also think my feet are growing :( I hope they go back to my normal size after. 

Lady, I was up for a few hours last night too. Got up to pee and couldn't fall back asleep. Saw the sunrise and of course finally fell back adleep for maybe an hour before I have to get up for work.


----------



## KalonKiki

angel2010 said:


> Very small world!! Are you birthing at Cox or Mercy?

Mercy, I live on W Battlefield, so Mercy is only about a 10-15 minute drive away depending on traffic. Dr. Juliette Gibbons is my OBGYN and she's been absolutely fantastic. :D
Are you birthing at Cox, Mercy, or planning to try for a home birth?

I hope everything is okay, Maze! The swelling doesn't sound normal to me either, I would definitely check with the doc to make sure it isn't a serious condition like pre-eclampsia.


----------



## ptr

Yeah i echo everyone else, maze. :hugs:

I was stalking you the other day too, dream!! So happy you have your rainbow baby, I hope this pregnancy will be a much more smoother sailing!


----------



## goddess25

Congrats on your rainbow baby Dream, lovely news.

Maze - with your history of PE definitely ring your health care provider at the very least. I go to bed at night with pretty swollen joints but wake up in the morning with them back to normal again. It shouldn't happen the other way around.


----------



## Girly922

Hope everything's ok maze. Definitely sounds like you need to get it double checked. It doesn't sound like the way swelling occurs in pre-e so hopefully you'll be ok. Sounds more like an allergic reaction to something to be honest. 

My feet have been swelling every day for a few weeks now, and I haven't been able to wear my rings since 24 weeks. MW wasn't concerned though as my feet go down overnight with rest. 

Baby seems to be having a quiet day today. I've had some movements but not very many. Lots of BHs though. Think I'll have a lazy evening and hope that helps.


----------



## Maze

Hey ladies, got checked out by my doctor and she thinks it's my gallbladder. Apparently it can begin to secrete something during the later stage of pregnancy and when it gets into your skin causes itching and swelling? I have never heard anything about it, but she did blood work to make sure it isn't getting into my liver, which apparently creates a condition associated with still birth.


----------



## Girly922

Glad you got it checked maze. You don't seem to be having much fun this pregnancy. Hope your blood tests come back okay.


----------



## lady1985

Oh maze hope its somethin they can regulate for you xx

Ladies i need ur advice i had my navel pierced years ago and took the bar out at about 4months. Now the skin is getting really sore and red from the streching.. :( is there anything i can do to relieve it im scared the skin is going to break?!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girls

Maze hope all goes ok with the results and that something us sorted for you soon! Fx! 

Lady- I have the same with my navel piercing and I found that sudocrem really helped .......not sure where you live or if you know it but its a kind of antibacterial cream used for nappy rash, bed sores, burns and rashes etc. I just found that if I kept the area really well moisturised and kept applying sudocrem it really helped.


----------



## Maze

Thanks everyone, good news is my liver looks fine according to my test results, so that is a relief. I will just have to deal with the swelling for the next two weeks. Uncomfy but could be a lot worse!


----------



## goddess25

Maze glad to hear its ok.


----------



## tx614

Glad to hear all is okay Maze! You have been a real trooper through all this-I commend you!


----------



## Junebugs

Glad to hear your blood test came back normal maze! Hopefully the swelling won't get to much worse.

Lady- I have had the same thing and I just use pure vitamin E cream on it couple times a day and that seems to help


----------



## twinkletoe

Great to hear Maze! Won't be fun for 2 weeks but at least you have peace of mind that all is ok!


----------



## lady1985

Good to hear Maze! Rest with feet up next two weeks..while you can AND have the excuse!xx


----------



## Beadle

I don't know why I didn't look for one of these sooner but I was hoping to join you ladies, I'm due Oct 13th with a little girl, my first child and OH's second daughter, his first is turning 4 here in a week.

Maze - I'm glad to hear your tests came back good, I wish I would have been on here before because I went through a gallbladder/liver/pancreas issue scare during my 30th week so I know it is a spooky/confusing experience. Hopefully you can get the swelling to go down though, I've found that freezing a damp washcloth and then wrapping it around the swollen area helps a lot since it's more pliable and comfortable than an ice pack and once it warms up you just toss it back in the freezer for a few minutes and you're good to go again =)


----------



## Junebugs

Welcome beadle!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Well yesterday was just awful! :cry:

I put forward my birth plan and was categorically told:

No - I can't labour or deliver in the birthing unit because I'm high risk.
No - I can't use the pool as pain relief.
I MUST have constant monitoring to ensure safety - even though I requested intermittent.
I MUST go straight to hospital at the first sign of labour.
I CANNOT eat or drink (just sips of water) throughout labour!
I MUST have a cannula fitted straight away.

I pushed my points and got the consultant to take my plan to her senior but she came back and said no anyway! I just feel so deflated about the entire thing. I burst into tears 3 times and cried all the way home. :cry::cry:

I feel like MY body is THEIRS! From the moment I get into that hospital I can not longer make my own choices. She even tried to make me feel guilty saying I'm sure I'd never forgive myself if I went against policy and anything happened to baby! :growlmad::cry:

She even offered me elective sections at 39, 40 and 40+10!! Said all I had to do was call up and it could be arranged!?!

This has totally ruined the end of the pregnancy for me. I'm no longer excited - just scared and frustrated. I just want him out now. Then at least I can claim my body back!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Maze

Oh no, that sounds like an awful experience. Sometimes hospitals are so focused on covering their asses that their sense of empathy goes right out the window! The weird thing is, my last doctor for my daughter's pregnancy was very anti-c-section and constantly tried to encourage a VBAC. I guess it just goes to show you how widely opinions can vary.... 

I don't understand why, if your vitals and baby's vitals are good, you can't use the pool for pain relief. I don't get why they won't let you try to do it your way first, if circumstances are optimal when you go into labour. 

(Also, welcome Beadle, you're all added to the list!)


----------



## Lownthwaite

Maze said:


> Oh no, that sounds like an awful experience. Sometimes hospitals are so focused on covering their asses that their sense of empathy goes right out the window! The weird thing is, my last doctor for my daughter's pregnancy was very anti-c-section and constantly tried to encourage a VBAC. I guess it just goes to show you how widely opinions can vary....
> 
> I don't understand why, if your vitals and baby's vitals are good, you can't use the pool for pain relief. I don't get why they won't let you try to do it your way first, if circumstances are optimal when you go into labour.
> 
> (Also, welcome Beadle, you're all added to the list!)

Apparently they don't let you VBAC in the pool incase there is an issue with the scar and struggling to get out of the pool takes up valuable time :nope:

She was quite happy for me to attempt a VBAC - just on their terms! :growlmad::cry:


----------



## ptr

maybe if you fight harder when you go in to have labor you can get your way with some of the things you wanted at least - like intermittant monitoring instead of constant. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like a horrible appointment.

I don't understand why they at least cannot agree to try some of your plan and then if its unsuccessful you are going to feel a whole lot better about it.

What happened last time that you had to have the C section. Why are you considered such high risk now?


----------



## ptr

oh and maze, i am so glad to hear that everything is ok and that it's just swelling and not the liver issue! def keep an eye on it though in case it might turn into pre-e?


----------



## Junebugs

I am the same as goddess, it is not like you are asking anything unreasonable....its just so dumb.


----------



## Lownthwaite

goddess25 said:


> Sounds like a horrible appointment.
> 
> I don't understand why they at least cannot agree to try some of your plan and then if its unsuccessful you are going to feel a whole lot better about it.
> 
> What happened last time that you had to have the C section. Why are you considered such high risk now?

My first was an emergency section due to baby distress. 
So now I'm classed as high risk due to a section scar. 

No other reason :shrug:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Junebugs said:


> I am the same as goddess, it is not like you are asking anything unreasonable....its just so dumb.

I even said I'm happy to compromise - just labour in the pool and get out to deliver for instance. 

Start in the birthing centre and at the first sign of remote concern I'd happily go to the hospital (it's only down a corridor!) :cry:


----------



## ptr

what??? never heard of a csection classified as a high risk! that's just silly.


----------



## Beadle

Thanks for adding me, and Lownthwaite I am so sorry to hear that you're going through such trouble with the hospital, it doesn't sound like much fun. Sometimes it seems like they don't even think about how the mother feels about these things =(


----------



## Lownthwaite

Beadle said:


> Thanks for adding me, and Lownthwaite I am so sorry to hear that you're going through such trouble with the hospital, it doesn't sound like much fun. Sometimes it seems like they don't even think about how the mother feels about these things =(

They really don't - I cried 3 times in the appointment yesterday, cried all the way home. Spent most of today crying and now I've just got back from picking my DD up from the childminder and I've successfully managed to cry in public again!! 

My poor childminder thought there was something wrong with the baby! I feel so stupid for getting this upset just over the mode of delivery but I just can't seem to stop crying! :dohh::cry::nope:


----------



## lunarsea

Add me, please? 
I'm due October 14th with a little girl.
A little late to the thread, but thanks in advance!


----------



## broodymrs

Glad you are ok Maze, what a tough time you are having this pregnancy you poor thing!

Lownthwaite sorry you are so upset hun. I've been told I'm too high risk for birthing pool too, for me it's because the pool is in the midwife led unit but I'll be down the corridor in the consultant led unit. Having said that it doesn't bother me. I can understand why you are so upset though. Is there another consultant you can see? I know you asked yours to speak with her senior but might it be an idea to speak to a different consultant yourself and put your points across?

I've had an awful couple of days. Went to my GP Tuesday afternoon as had been feeling breathless. I'm being monitored for my asthma and we had discussed changing inhalers only the week before and was told to go back if I want to do this. So went in and said I think I either need a different inhaler or possibly need stronger iron tablets as anaemic (only very slightly now) and I obviously needed something to help with breathing. GP was concerned because my chest was hurting too (which it always does when asthma is bad) and have had some palpitations. She rang around hospitals, antenatal didn't want me because it was medical rather than pregnancy related and medical didn't want me because I'm pregnant so she sent me to A&E with a letter saying I needed to be urgently seen my cardiac specialist. To cut a long story short even though they kept saying all my obs were good and they didn't think it was anything they thought I should be admitted due to increased risk of Pulmonary Embolism in pregnant. Ended up on medical admissions ward which was full of old women who had dementia and kept pooing their beds. Spent two nights in this hellhole. Kept being monitored on ECG's and things, they kept saying I'm a picture of health. Had a chest xray after a lot of deliberations as I was so scared of harming my baby and this came back clear. Last night they came to see me to say even though I had basically passed all tests with flying colours and my symptoms are more asthma/panic attack kind of symptoms rather than PE they wanted to do a final test with me today which would involve a lot of radiation and they told me the risks. The main one that concerned me was that the baby could have a 1 in 150,000 chance of developing childhood cancer up to the age of 15. I know this risk is minimal but to say I've avoided anything that could potentially do me harm throughout the whole pregnancy I was devastated as basically having to make a decision, do I risk my own life and subsequently the babies life, or do I do something which is reality is totally unnecessary and put Dylan at risk for the future. My platelets are still up and down, they were 139 on Monday, by Tuesday they were back down to 112 so I felt this supported that I was low risk for clotting anyway. So again to try and cut a long story short (sorry this is ending up being long anyway!) I did a lot of reading on the internet last night, spoke to hubby, my mum and MIL and decided not to go ahead with the further tests today. I am potentially taking a massive risk but I am keeping an eye on my symptoms. They said if I do have a clot it must be very small not to have been picked up on the other tests, but the dr I saw this morning did seem to think it was probably my asthma more than anything. I had to discharge myself this morning as essentially I was going against medical advice but they did not seem overly concerned and have said I can have a 24 ECG fitted as an outpatient if required. I then saw my pregnancy consultant who said she thought I'd done the right thing, as does my midwife. So I am happy with my decision even though it is a risk. If I do have to go back in though I am going to insist on being on a specialist ward as the last 2 nights have been horrendous. I wasn't allowed my cubicle curtains shut last night because the other patients were confused so they needed to be able to see them all, at one point both ladies either side pooed the bed and the smell was awful, and the lady to my left thought the cannula in the back of her hand was her glasses and that they were going to be crushed in her bed, she was getting really aggressive with the staff then tried to get in my bed while I was still in it! Never never again. I feel sorry for those poor people being in that state but I really don't think it was fair on me either to put me on a ward like that!

Anyway on a lighter note, consultant seems pleased with baby's progress. They are not going to induce me as this could aggravate asthma further, but I am having a sweep at 39 weeks so hopefully that will get things moving! Woop woop!

Sorry for long post, hope everyone is well today :)


----------



## broodymrs

lunarsea said:


> Add me, please?
> I'm due October 14th with a little girl.
> A little late to the thread, but thanks in advance!

Welcome!


----------



## Lownthwaite

broodymrs said:


> Glad you are ok Maze, what a tough time you are having this pregnancy you poor thing!
> 
> Lownthwaite sorry you are so upset hun. I've been told I'm too high risk for birthing pool too, for me it's because the pool is in the midwife led unit but I'll be down the corridor in the consultant led unit. Having said that it doesn't bother me. I can understand why you are so upset though. Is there another consultant you can see? I know you asked yours to speak with her senior but might it be an idea to speak to a different consultant yourself and put your points across?
> 
> I've had an awful couple of days. Went to my GP Tuesday afternoon as had been feeling breathless. I'm being monitored for my asthma and we had discussed changing inhalers only the week before and was told to go back if I want to do this. So went in and said I think I either need a different inhaler or possibly need stronger iron tablets as anaemic (only very slightly now) and I obviously needed something to help with breathing. GP was concerned because my chest was hurting too (which it always does when asthma is bad) and have had some palpitations. She rang around hospitals, antenatal didn't want me because it was medical rather than pregnancy related and medical didn't want me because I'm pregnant so she sent me to A&E with a letter saying I needed to be urgently seen my cardiac specialist. To cut a long story short even though they kept saying all my obs were good and they didn't think it was anything they thought I should be admitted due to increased risk of Pulmonary Embolism in pregnant. Ended up on medical admissions ward which was full of old women who had dementia and kept pooing their beds. Spent two nights in this hellhole. Kept being monitored on ECG's and things, they kept saying I'm a picture of health. Had a chest xray after a lot of deliberations as I was so scared of harming my baby and this came back clear. Last night they came to see me to say even though I had basically passed all tests with flying colours and my symptoms are more asthma/panic attack kind of symptoms rather than PE they wanted to do a final test with me today which would involve a lot of radiation and they told me the risks. The main one that concerned me was that the baby could have a 1 in 150,000 chance of developing childhood cancer up to the age of 15. I know this risk is minimal but to say I've avoided anything that could potentially do me harm throughout the whole pregnancy I was devastated as basically having to make a decision, do I risk my own life and subsequently the babies life, or do I do something which is reality is totally unnecessary and put Dylan at risk for the future. My platelets are still up and down, they were 139 on Monday, by Tuesday they were back down to 112 so I felt this supported that I was low risk for clotting anyway. So again to try and cut a long story short (sorry this is ending up being long anyway!) I did a lot of reading on the internet last night, spoke to hubby, my mum and MIL and decided not to go ahead with the further tests today. I am potentially taking a massive risk but I am keeping an eye on my symptoms. They said if I do have a clot it must be very small not to have been picked up on the other tests, but the dr I saw this morning did seem to think it was probably my asthma more than anything. I had to discharge myself this morning as essentially I was going against medical advice but they did not seem overly concerned and have said I can have a 24 ECG fitted as an outpatient if required. I then saw my pregnancy consultant who said she thought I'd done the right thing, as does my midwife. So I am happy with my decision even though it is a risk. If I do have to go back in though I am going to insist on being on a specialist ward as the last 2 nights have been horrendous. I wasn't allowed my cubicle curtains shut last night because the other patients were confused so they needed to be able to see them all, at one point both ladies either side pooed the bed and the smell was awful, and the lady to my left thought the cannula in the back of her hand was her glasses and that they were going to be crushed in her bed, she was getting really aggressive with the staff then tried to get in my bed while I was still in it! Never never again. I feel sorry for those poor people being in that state but I really don't think it was fair on me either to put me on a ward like that!
> 
> Anyway on a lighter note, consultant seems pleased with baby's progress. They are not going to induce me as this could aggravate asthma further, but I am having a sweep at 39 weeks so hopefully that will get things moving! Woop woop!
> 
> Sorry for long post, hope everyone is well today :)

Thanks broody - I'm going to speak to my midwife next week and see what she says (unless I go into labour before then!) I can't talk about it right now - whenever I try I just end up in floods of tears!! :cry:

Bless you, it sounds like you're having a right time of it too at the moment! :hugs: I hope they can have you feeling better soon! x :hugs:


----------



## lunarsea

Just thought I'd add a little history behind this pregnancy.
I didn't find out I was pregnant until I was around 18 weeks due to irregular periods and due to insurance issues, I didn't see an OB until I was around 25 weeks, but do know, roughly, the date that I got pregnant and the date of my last somewhat regular menstrual period.
When I found out it was a little girl, I was over the moon, but an ultrasound at 30 weeks revealed that her cord was "a little too thick" and I am having a follow up ultrasound today to make sure it doesn't indicate Downs Syndrome.
The doctor didn't seem extremely worried about it because of my age (21), and pretty much said that the follow-up ultrasound was just to be extra careful.
I am pretty damn nervous about this ultrasound, but I am hoping all goes well and that there really is nothing to worry about.

Hope all of you are having happy and healthy pregnancies!


----------



## SisterRose

Welcome Lunarsea. 

Broody - Wow, that sounds like an eventful two days on the ward and sounds horrible! Did they say why they admitted you to a ward like that and not on some kind of pregnancy related ward? When I stayed in for a few nights the other week it was on the maternity block in the maternity unit so I was just with other pregnant ladies and that wasn't all that nice so I can't imagine the horror you must have been in when you realised who you'd be with for two days! I mean, I really do feel for those people and it's so sad that they're in that situation but that wasn't the right place for you to have to be. I would have discharged myself too. I'm glad all looks well anyway and they don't think it's a clot. Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:

Lownthwaite - Sorry you're struggling with the birth you wanted to have, and I'm sorry you're feeling so down about it :-( can you not try and get them to reconsider your options or appeal against it? Surely you must have some kind of right in what you want to do in the end as long as it isn't putting the baby at risk. In the end though, you're going to have your lovely little baby and every thing will be great :hugs:


I've been to the midwife this morning for a blood pressure check as I've got to have it done twice weekly for a while, as well as the twice weekly CTG's. So altogether I have four appointments a week on different days! it's going to be a bit of a nightmare as I don't drive and OH works full time so I have to arrange lifts now four times a week on different days. I really feel bad because I feel like I'm putting other people out and taking up all of their time because I rely on them. 
Anyway - blood pressure was high again today but she said that my urine is free of protein so that it's a good sign I don't have pre-eclampsia but she did bloods for me anyway just to make sure. She also said that if it continues to get worse from now it's good to have the bloods done because they'll have a base line of what my bloods have shown from now to go from in determining the severity of it. 
She also said there was no point in measuring my stomach since im having regular growth scans and that shows that she is small anyway and I joked that my stomach is probably huge in comparison to the baby anyway and is measuring fine but she had a lil look and said she thinks I'm small and that my uterus looks and feels about the size of a 28-30 week gestation :shrug: 
I also asked today what my chances of induction are and she seemed pretty confidant that they will look at inducing me from 37 weeks onwards and not let me go full term. She said as long as the baby shows some growth and continues to grow along the same line and CTG's are fine that she expects they'll aim to get me to 37 weeks and then talk about induction. I said I was happy with that honestly, and that the stress of every thing and all the appointments have really gotten to me now and I just want baby out safely. I won't get too excited though until I next go to clinic and ask them because the midwife doesn't get to make the decision about me being induced only the consultants can arrange and decide that so I will see what they say. 

x


----------



## ptr

oh my broodymrs! i agree, i would have declined the tests as well :hugs: sorry you are going through such a rough patch but at the end it will be worth it! just keep your eye on the light at the end of tunnel, we are all here and have came this far, what's a couple more weeks. :hugs:

low - i agree, maybe try to talk to another consultant or directly to the senior... sometimes they say they have passed the info down to the senior but it's in very abbreviated form and your voice is lost in that.

welcome lunarsea and i hope your u/s goes well and that everything is great with your baby girl and that she does not have DS... i can see why your dr isn't worried because of your age but sometimes things like that do happen. keep us posted!!! :hugs:


----------



## ptr

Sisterrose, if your baby is slow on growing, wouldn't it have made sense to let her bake as long as possible instead of inducing? or is she just better on theoutside than inside at 37 weeks and beyond?


----------



## Lownthwaite

Well - I'm done. :cry:

Now my DH has accused me of being childish and stupid and putting baby and I at risk if I go against what the consultant said yesterday. :nope:

I've no support from the hospital, no support at home - half thinking screw it all - I'll just section at 39 weeks and get it over with!??! :cry::cry:


----------



## ptr

if it's such high risk then why are there such cases of VBACs? tell your dh to stuff it! you can do it!


----------



## broodymrs

Will keep my fingers crossed for your scan LunarSea. Hopefully everything will be fine.


SisterRose said:


> Broody - Wow, that sounds like an eventful two days on the ward and sounds horrible! Did they say why they admitted you to a ward like that and not on some kind of pregnancy related ward?

 It was just because it was the emergency admissions ward and they didn&#8217;t think I&#8217;d be in more than one night. I asked the next day if they would move me to a ward but again they didn&#8217;t expect it to be more than another night. I&#8217;m sure if I hadn&#8217;t discharged myself I would have still been there tonight as nothing moved quickly in that place to say it was a supposed emergency. Luckily on the first night I had no idea how long I&#8217;d be there, or how bad it was going to be! Sounds like we are all started to fall to bits now! The sooner these babies are out the better. Will keep my fingers crossed for you sis rose that your BP is ok and they induce you at 37 weeks. I think tbh you prob just have small babies. I was 5lb and my brother 4lb and we are perfectly healthy and my bro is now over 6ft! Everyone can&#8217;t be the same size after all!
Lownthwaite &#8211; So sorry you are feeling so down. It won&#8217;t help with all the hormones either. I can&#8217;t really understand why you are high risk just because you&#8217;ve had a previous c section. I&#8217;m sure a few years ago that was the thinking but now they seem to like you to go for a VBAC. I think if it were me I would do as much research as possible and look at it together with your DH. It is also a stressful time for your DH too as he will just want what is best for you and the baby, but I can understand how difficult it is if you are not seeing eye to eye. Then perhaps once you have all the info get a second consultant opinion and get your DH to come with you. Discuss the pros and cons of all options and then make a decision. At the end of the day it is ultimately your decision how you bring your baby into the world. Try not to get down hun, baby will be here soon and it will all be a distant memory.


----------



## girlnboots

Wow, ladies. Praying for all of you. What a rough week!


----------



## SisterRose

ptr said:


> Sisterrose, if your baby is slow on growing, wouldn't it have made sense to let her bake as long as possible instead of inducing? or is she just better on theoutside than inside at 37 weeks and beyond?

What it is with babies that're behind in growth(below 10th centile) is that they're probably not getting what they need in there nutrients wise, or the placenta isn't supplying what the baby needs to grow and gain proper weight. If they leave the baby in there she's probably not going to grow a whole lot more anyway, or if the placenta function gets any worse she could stop growing altogether and not be getting any nutrients or anything from the placenta and that would be a major problem so they like to induce early. The baby has a much better chance outside than being left inside of growing and gaining proper weight. I heard that some ladies with severe IUGR babies have babies that're born really poorly, and skinny with hardly any fat on them at all because the placenta function has been so bad. So far my doppler/blood flow checks have been in range so Im thankful for that but would prefer her out safely where I can see she is getting what she needs than leaving in her in past term.


----------



## tx614

I am sorry ladies!!! It seems to be a rough couple of days!

Lownthwaite-your husband should be on your side! I am sorry you have no support there, but we support you here!!!


----------



## Murmers0110

I'm sorry I've been quiet again. Im having a hard time keeping up lately. Yall are moving fast! I'm sorry to all the ladies that have been having it rough and welcome to b the new ladies! Everything on my end seems to be pretty text book and progressing normally. She a healthy small baby I was told by my Dr yesterday. She thinks that I'm on target for a 7lb baby. Works for me!


----------



## jbell157

I've been quiet as well I have been trying to keep up though. You ladies have a lot going on and I'm so sorry about some of you having such an awful time. 

Maze I'm glad you are ok for the most part. You are really having a hard time. You're such a trooper.

Broody I'm so sorry you have had such a nightmare of the past few days. I think you made the right choice in not getting that test and I think you will be fine because you are really on top of things. 

Low I'm so sorry about your birth plan. Can you look for a different doctor or hospital? 

Sister rose I hate going to the doctor period. I can't imagine having to go so often. I'm glad your scans and blood work look good. 

I hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected as we approach the end. Babies will be here soon!

Also welcome to all our newbies :hi:


----------



## goddess25

Can't believe they have you as high risk for that reason alone....

Broody sounds like an awfjl time..and really unwarranted xrays etc.

Sr..sorry you have all the appointments sounds tough.

Lots going on the past couple of days. Thinking of you all.


----------



## lunarsea

Hey ladies, 
I had my ultrasound today to check if there's any risk of DS due to a thick umbilical cord.
I got to the appointment just in time, my little boy was so cute with the other kids in the waiting room. I brought my mother along to watch him while I went in to the ultrasound and he was surprisingly well behaved (most, if not all of you don't know this, but I have a very, very hyper toddler :haha:)
Anywhoo, to the relevant part. 

I was called in pretty quickly and the measurements didn't take too long, the ultrasound tech confirmed that I'm having a baby girl (although I've had it confirmed a few times before) saying, "There's no mistaking, that's definitely a little girl." 

Like always, LO was covering her face with her hands, so didn't get many clear pictures at first, but all of the significant measurements were taken.
I was a little nervous as she went to grab the doctor to take a look at all the measurements she'd taken so far and then take a quick look again via ultrasound. 

Once he came in, he kept mumbling all these technical terms that were making me nervous, but at the end of all the mumbling, he stated that he had "no idea why" my doctor had thought the umbilical cord looked thicker than usual and stated that it looked completely normally sized just by looking before he even measured it. 

All of her other measurements came back perfectly as well and she's measuring about 4 days ahead, which doesn't worry me because my son always measured 3 days ahead so I figure that's pretty normal.

They also did a transvaginal ultrasound to "make sure no blood vessels were in the way of the birth canal" and her head was pretty low down already so they had to nudge her a bit to get any good views. 
From what I saw, although I'm not a doctor so I have no idea, it looked as if my cervix was a tiny bit dilated, which doesn't worry me because I could have been looking at absolutely nothing and I was a centimeter dilated at this point when I was pregnant with my son and didn't go into labor for another 5 weeks.

Long story short, everything turned out fine, nothing unusual on the scan.

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow so I can discuss things in more depth, usually I don't have questions, but this time around I have tons of questions about the twinges and pains I've been feeling that are completely new to me this time around.

Hope all of you ladies are doing well, haven't got a chance to read a lot yet!


----------



## Sbmack

jbell157 said:


> I've been quiet as well I have been trying to keep up though. You ladies have a lot going on and I'm so sorry about some of you having such an awful time.
> 
> Maze I'm glad you are ok for the most part. You are really having a hard time. You're such a trooper.
> 
> Broody I'm so sorry you have had such a nightmare of the past few days. I think you made the right choice in not getting that test and I think you will be fine because you are really on top of things.
> 
> Low I'm so sorry about your birth plan. Can you look for a different doctor or hospital?
> 
> Sister rose I hate going to the doctor period. I can't imagine having to go so often. I'm glad your scans and blood work look good.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected as we approach the end. Babies will be here soon!
> 
> Also welcome to all our newbies :hi:

What she said!


----------



## Sbmack

Glad everything is fine, lunarsea!


----------



## broodymrs

Great news lunar sea


----------



## lady1985

Beadle said:


> I don't know why I didn't look for one of these sooner but I was hoping to join you ladies, I'm due Oct 13th with a little girl, my first child and OH's second daughter, his first is turning 4 here in a week.
> 
> Maze - I'm glad to hear your tests came back good, I wish I would have been on here before because I went through a gallbladder/liver/pancreas issue scare during my 30th week so I know it is a spooky/confusing experience. Hopefully you can get the swelling to go down though, I've found that freezing a damp washcloth and then wrapping it around the swollen area helps a lot since it's more pliable and comfortable than an ice pack and once it warms up you just toss it back in the freezer for a few minutes and you're good to go again =)

Welcome hun!:flower:



Lownthwaite said:


> Well yesterday was just awful! :cry:
> 
> I put forward my birth plan and was categorically told:
> 
> No - I can't labour or deliver in the birthing unit because I'm high risk.
> No - I can't use the pool as pain relief.
> I MUST have constant monitoring to ensure safety - even though I requested intermittent.
> I MUST go straight to hospital at the first sign of labour.
> I CANNOT eat or drink (just sips of water) throughout labour!
> I MUST have a cannula fitted straight away.
> 
> I pushed my points and got the consultant to take my plan to her senior but she came back and said no anyway! I just feel so deflated about the entire thing. I burst into tears 3 times and cried all the way home. :cry::cry:
> 
> I feel like MY body is THEIRS! From the moment I get into that hospital I can not longer make my own choices. She even tried to make me feel guilty saying I'm sure I'd never forgive myself if I went against policy and anything happened to baby! :growlmad::cry:
> 
> She even offered me elective sections at 39, 40 and 40+10!! Said all I had to do was call up and it could be arranged!?!
> 
> This has totally ruined the end of the pregnancy for me. I'm no longer excited - just scared and frustrated. I just want him out now. Then at least I can claim my body back!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh dear...sorry bout all this hun sounds horrible for you :cry: Soon it will be over and you have the rest of his life to make decisions you want xxx



lunarsea said:


> Add me, please?
> I'm due October 14th with a little girl.
> A little late to the thread, but thanks in advance!

Welcome :flower:


----------



## lady1985

Broodymrs - I think I would have to agree with your decision, I think I would rather spend 4 weeks worrying that 10 years when my son is born. You know best, you know inside what is right for you and bub xxx


----------



## lady1985

Glad all is good with bub Lunarsea, what a relief for you!


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like a great appointment LunarSea


----------



## ptr

Glad to hear that your scan went great, lunar! Women who are in their subsequent pregnancy tend to be a little more dilated the second time around than the first because of the previous delivery. I too was 1 cm dilated at 36 weeks but it def didn't mean anything :thumbup:

my spd is getting worse to the point I can barely walk now :nope: and to think that I have -/+ 4 weeks to go sucks but i am just trucking on i guess. hope everyone is doing ok wth their own aches and pains. Pregnancy is soooooooo much fun (sarcasm).


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome to the new mamas! :wave: :flower:

Sorry to everyone that is having a rough time of things. I hope everything turns out okay and that in the end everyone is happy and healthy. :hugs:

Glad that the scan went well, Lunarsea. It's always nice to have that confirmation for relief. :thumbup:


----------



## broodymrs

Hope you manage to take it easy ptr and that the next few weeks go quick for all of us!


----------



## lunarsea

ptr said:


> Glad to hear that your scan went great, lunar! Women who are in their subsequent pregnancy tend to be a little more dilated the second time around than the first because of the previous delivery. I too was 1 cm dilated at 36 weeks but it def didn't mean anything :thumbup:

Yeah, I've heard that a lot so I'm not worried about a preemie, but something about this pregnancy makes me think it won't last til 40 weeks.
Hopefully that's not just wishful thinking :haha: 
Although, of course, I want baby to bake as long as she needs to.


----------



## ptr

Same to you broody!

I keep getting the feeling I am probably gonna go a little earlier with this one than I did with DD but I am just chalking it up to wishful thinking or attributed to the feelings that I am done being pregnant. So we shall see! So in the meanwhile I am definitely expecting to go 40 weeks.


----------



## Junebugs

ptr said:


> Same to you broody!
> 
> I keep getting the feeling I am probably gonna go a little earlier with this one than I did with DD but I am just chalking it up to wishful thinking or attributed to the feelings that I am done being pregnant. So we shall see! So in the meanwhile I am definitely expecting to go 40 weeks.

I feel the same way... but maybe it is just wishful thinking :shrug:


----------



## lady1985

I feel the same bout going early. With the pressure pf bub down there i dunno how he is gonna hold in another 5 weeks...


----------



## tx614

I have a lot of pressure too! It seems like right when I get up it is the worst. So happy it is the weekend and we can all take it easy!!! We can do it ladies, just a few more weeks.


----------



## broodymrs

I also feel he's goin to go early!


----------



## girlnboots

Agreed. I'm going ABSOLUTELY NUTS. I'm done being pregnant. Am I full term yet? I'm ready to shake this baby loose.


----------



## Junebugs

Its not about the pressure or anything with me (because I had that with my first for a couple months before and I went almost 2 weeks late... lol) its more about just a feeling I get.... like I had a feeling deep down inside I was gonna be late with mason even thou I was hoping I would be early.


----------



## ptr

I'm the exact same way, June! It's not the pressure that I have from the bub or anything, it just this feeling I randomly get that I think, "I'm not gonna make to 40 weeks" and I don't know why I think that? With my DD I always thought I would go to 40 weeks, easily! But this one I'm not so convinced. But who knows maybe I'm just thinking and hoping :haha:


----------



## twinkletoe

Baby Oscar Cullen Guy is here!! Can't really talk now girlies but just to let you know that we had a little boy born 5lbs8ozs 6th September at 35+1 weeks. He is doing really well and is in neonatal as he is needing a little bit of oxygen to help him but they are very happy with him and he is very happy and stable. I ended up with an emergency c section as he wasn't tolerating how close together my contractions were. Anyway will update you all with how he gets on. 
Hope you are all feeling a bit better girlies sounds like some rough times at the minute I really hope you all hang in there!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Maze

Yay! So happy for you Twinkle! Congrats on the safe delivery of your boy. I hope your recovery goes well. He looks absolutely adorable and definitely worth all the trouble you've been having over the last month.


----------



## lunarsea

It's weird how it's just like an instinctual feeling, because that's exactly why I feel like she'll be here earlier than everyone expects. 
I mentioned that to my doctor today and he said that they will be starting cervical checks at my next appointment on the 16th anyway when I will be exactly 36 weeks. 
I'm kind of debating consenting to a check, but at the same time, I am curious.
Either way, dilation at this point could mean nothing, but still. Curious.


----------



## lunarsea

Also, congrats Twinkle!


----------



## Girly922

Massive congrats twinkle!! He really is gorgeous!! Hope you have a speedy recovery and can take little man home very soon. :) 

I know what you mean about the gut instincts ladies. I'm feeling a lot of pressure and discomfort. And my braxton hicks are still getting stronger by the day. But I still think I'm going to go overdue, as much as I don't want to. Lol.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Twinkle on the birth of our first October Pumpkin!!!! he's gorgeous  glad all went well and hope that you get to bring him home soon :flower: 

I'm quite a bit behind a lot of you as I'm closer to the end of October but I haven't noticed anything that would hint at going early yet! no engaging, no pressure, no hiccups in my bum and no mucus plug like discharge and havent had any braxton hicks either! and I didnt have any of that with DD and I got to 38+4 before being induced so I believe she would have gone well over due. I expect the same with this one unless I am induced at 38 weeks again which seems likely. I keep wondering if it's the fact shes measuring small and only about 3 1/2lb and that's why im not really getting much pressure because from what I've read most womens babies are already 3lb+ from about 30 weeks!


----------



## girlnboots

Yay twinkle! He's adorable.  Congrats on first baby!

I've been getting inconsistent pressure and lightening crotch, so I have no idea if baby is engaged/engaging or just dancing around. However, we think she's going to be a long baby considering how tall her daddy is and where I feel her movements. My nurse friend thinks I'm going to go a bit early simply because there's nowhere else to go! I'm only 5'3 with a short torso so she's pretty well jammed in there. 

Group b test Monday. Am I weird to be super nervous? I'm telling myself its no different than a Pap smear, but its not helping.


----------



## Maze

girlnboots said:


> Yay twinkle! He's adorable.  Congrats on first baby!
> 
> I've been getting inconsistent pressure and lightening crotch, so I have no idea if baby is engaged/engaging or just dancing around. However, we think she's going to be a long baby considering how tall her daddy is and where I feel her movements. My nurse friend thinks I'm going to go a bit early simply because there's nowhere else to go! I'm only 5'3 with a short torso so she's pretty well jammed in there.
> 
> Group b test Monday. Am I weird to be super nervous? I'm telling myself its no different than a Pap smear, but its not helping.

I had it done awhile ago, I think like anything the anticipation of having to have it done is the worst part. It's like blood work, I am great with needles but knowing I have to get them is the worst, but getting it done isn't actually all that bad. It is the same with pap smears and that group b test.

I know it isn't quite the same, but now that I am mere weeks out from my surgery, I am getting terrified.... even though I am confident in my doctor and have had two very successful c-sections that I was fine during, the anticipation of getting it done is the worst part.


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, Twinkle!!! :hugs: I'm so happy for you. Oscar is gorgeous. So happy you are both doing well. Cheers to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Junebugs

congrats twinkle on our first october pumpkin!! He is so handsome and I am so happy he is doing well! Good job for holding out so long with those contractions momma!! You did great!


----------



## jbell157

He's adorable twinkle! Congratulations and I'm so glad he is safe and doing well.

Girlnboots I know how you feel! My DH is 6'4'' and I'm 5'6'' and I'll get movement at my left hip and under my right rib cage at the same time. I think baby will be very long too. 

However, I am sick of people telling me how big I look. I'm getting sick of it and its starting to piss me off. Yesterday my boss asked how far a long I was and when I told him he whistled and went whoa. I was like seriously!?! And other than my right hip hurting sometimes, being tired, and Sam moving like a karate ninja I don't feel badly at all. I've been very blessed with a great pregnancy. 

By the way, anyone know any effective hip stretches to relieve hip discomfort?


----------



## broodymrs

Argh! How exciting our first October pumpkin!!! Congrats Pumpkin! xxxx


----------



## ptr

Congrats on the new boy, twinkle! He's adorable! 

Not sure what you can do for hip discomfort? Maybe chiropractor? Or do some type of prenatal yoga - try YouTube for "prenatal hip exercises" and see what you find?


----------



## goddess25

Our 1st October pumpkin is here. Congrats twinkle on the birth of your beautiful boy.

I got my hb kit yesterday. Mw is doing a home visit with me next week. Baby engaged and yesterdAy measuring 34cm for fundal height. Shoulders are right at my pubic bone so having lots of pain there.


----------



## angel2010

How exciting, our first birth!!! Congrats Twinkle! He looks perfect, brought a tear to my eye as he reminds me very much of my son, born at 5lbs.

I am quite done being pregnant as well. I get tons of pressure and a bh almost every time I bend over or get up to fast or do anything remotely strenuous. I get at least 20 a day, luckily they aren't painful or anything. I had two weird pains yesterday. They felt kind of burn-y and made me wince a tad and waddle. They didn't feel tight, so I am unsure if they were contractions or something else. Also, my LO's arms and legs are both almost always on my left side and it feels so sore from her moving. 

It is so exciting that we have babies coming already. We will likely have another one before we know it!


----------



## angel2010

KalonKiki said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> Very small world!! Are you birthing at Cox or Mercy?
> 
> Mercy, I live on W Battlefield, so Mercy is only about a 10-15 minute drive away depending on traffic. Dr. Juliette Gibbons is my OBGYN and she's been absolutely fantastic. :D
> Are you birthing at Cox, Mercy, or planning to try for a home birth?
> 
> I hope everything is okay, Maze! The swelling doesn't sound normal to me either, I would definitely check with the doc to make sure it isn't a serious condition like pre-eclampsia.Click to expand...

With my baby brain, I completely forgot to answer you! I am delivering at cox with Dr. Bequin. I really want a homebirth or to birth at the new-ish birth center, but I have a clotting thing and possbly growth issues and I am going for a vbac, so we decided to stay in the hospital this time.


----------



## lady1985

Congrats Twinkle! Oscar is beautiful so perfect!


----------



## lunarsea

Hey ladies, been having a lot of symptoms I never had with my first and they're driving me insane as I still have just over 5 weeks left.
I've been going to the bathroom much more often (not peeing, but bowel movements) and they are all unusually loose and I haven't eaten anything to really make me have loose BMs. 
I've been having pains in my lower abdomen, back and upper thighs that come in intervals, but not at all regular, but really annoying and uncomfortable. 
A warm, burning feeling in my lower abdomen (not like a UTI as I've had these a lot in life and it's not similar to them at all) and a change of the type of back pain.
My discharge is just ridiculously excessive (TMI, sorry :blush:) and my underwear are getting ruined quickly. 
I know all of this could be completely normal as each pregnancy is different, but it's just miserable, especially in this heat.
Any idea if I should be a little concerned (I'm trying my best not to become overly concerned over nothing like I did when I was pregnant with my son) or if it's just the fact this pregnancy is far different from my first?


----------



## ptr

I have some of that symptoms that you're listing and have brought it up to my dr just so he's aware of them and he said not to be concerned, def part of pregnancy. As for excessive discharge, many of us ladies on here actually wear panty liners on a regular basis because of this reason alone. It sucks! Just as long as the aches aren't regular like cx and you're no having any blood in your discharge then you're probably just fine.


----------



## lunarsea

Also, I'm pretty sure you guys are aware of this, but the chatzy link is no longer valid and it would be neat to have another one if you guys would like to make another one, especially with our due dates approaching.


----------



## lunarsea

Definitely thinking of getting a pack of panty liners at this point, maybe that will save me from having to wash undies in the sink every three days :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on our first October Pumpkin, Twinkle! He's beautiful. 5 lb 8 oz is pretty good for a baby born at 35+1. You did a wonderful job keeping him in for so long, it can't have been easy dealing with those contractions for the past month. Glad to hear that both mama and baby are happy and healthy and that delivery was safe and successful. :D

Officially 30 days until my due date. :happydance:
It's exciting to think about, but I'm sure that I'll go over, as much as I'd rather not. This entire pregnancy has been rather slow going and uncomfortable, so I'm starting to get a bit impatient (but of course I want Liam to cook for as long as he feels necessary for the sake of his health). I'll probably start pulling my hair out if I make it to 41 weeks.

Angel: I'm sorry that a home birth isn't practical. I hope that everything goes well with your vbac. This is my first baby, so I have no idea what to expect for my birth experience. I decided on a hospital birth because my home isn't practical for a home birth and frankly the idea of a home birth seems unsafe and scary to both me and my OH, but part of that is because we personally knew a couple that lost their baby while attempting a home birth and I knew another woman that needed to be rushed to the hospital for a c-section while attempting a home birth and OH was an emergency c-section baby, so both he and his mom would not have made it if she had been at home instead of in a hospital. That's not to say that no one should have a home birth (it seems like it would be more comfortable and would be a beautiful experience if everything goes smoothly and the pregnancy is low risk) and I don't want to discourage anyone that plans to go through with one, it just simply isn't an option for myself. It would have been nice to have the option of a water birth in the hospital though.


----------



## tx614

Congrats Twinkle!! I can't beleive the first baby is here! There will be more soon...so exciting!!!


----------



## lulu83

Sorry I've been so quiet ladies...I've been reading and trying to keep up, just haven't posted in a while. Can't believe how close we all are!

Congrats twinkle! He's perfect! I wish you a speedy recovery :hugs:

Maze- I'm with ya..the anticipation of my c section is killin me! Mine is scheduled for 10-4 at 11:30am. I'm super anxious about it for some reason. Could be that this time around I have a toddler...or maybe it's due to a couple horror stories I've heard about people over doing it after their 2nd section and having issues with their incisions..or maybe it's just anticipation of the surgery itself. Whatever the case is, I need to chill out!

I've been having lots of bh lately and I feel like baby is outgrowing my belly. I have a super long torso and feel her in my ribs and super low all at the same time. I'm not sleeping AT all these days, which stinks. It also stinks that my daughter is getting 2 new teeth right now, so my normally awesome sleeper of a baby is waking up at least once a night these days. I guess it's good prep for #2 :)

It's so exciting that the 1st baby from our group is here! Congrats again twinkle! Who will be next??


----------



## Junebugs

Ok i have a question about back sleeping.... i know you cant help what happens when you are sleeping but i am becoming a little worried about it. I keep finding myself waking up on my back. I know my body is telling me to wake up and move but i am wondering if i am doing any serious damage to my child because it is happening so much. Last night i woke up and moved to my side, i could feel all the blood rushing back into my belly and s/he was moving/kicking around like crazy when it was happening(as soon as i moved onto my side). I always feel fine (no dizziness or feeling like i am out of breathe,) i am just worried that my baby is not fine and i am harming s/he.


----------



## Murmers0110

Yayayayayayaya! First baby! So exciting! He's precious congrats! I wonder who is next?!?!


----------



## tx614

Junebugs said:


> Ok i have a question about back sleeping.... i know you cant help what happens when you are sleeping but i am becoming a little worried about it. I keep finding myself waking up on my back. I know my body is telling me to wake up and move but i am wondering if i am doing any serious damage to my child because it is happening so much. Last night i woke up and moved to my side, i could feel all the blood rushing back into my belly and s/he was moving/kicking around like crazy when it was happening(as soon as i moved onto my side). I always feel fine (no dizziness or feeling like i am out of breathe,) i am just worried that my baby is not fine and i am harming s/he.

This happens to me too! I feel fine, but it does make me nervous. I read into it and everything I read just says to adjust yourself when you wake up because that is what your body wants you to do. 

I also found this quote on babycenter.com - "Don't be alarmed if you go to sleep on your side and wake up flat on your back. It happens all the time and shouldn't have any serious adverse effect on your baby's health. Just shift your position and go back to sleep." 

So that is comforting to me! I am sure all is fine!


----------



## SisterRose

I keep waking up on my back too! No idea how long I lay like that for :s I just turn on my side when I wake up, I think I must kind of turn subconsciously some times also.


----------



## broodymrs

I worry about sleeping positions too as I just can not stay on my left. My theory is that your body knows what it is doing and if anything bad was happening it would correct itself. I am more conscious now of trying to stay on my left as I know this is better for circulation and after my recent scare I am more conscious of trying to keep my blood pumping as it should.


----------



## goddess25

I can't sleep on my back at all right now..I also can't stay on my left side all night as my left hip gets sore. I go between right and left sides and all is fine.

Had my MW appt on Friday baby has dropped quite a bit, shoulders are right at pubic bone. Fundal height was 34cm so he/she has definitely moved down. Whether baby stays there is another matter...having a tonne of pelvic pain not surprisingly.

Have the MW coming to my house next Saturday for a home visit to assess the house etc for home birth. Looking forward to it.


----------



## broodymrs

Exciting times! We're all so close now.


----------



## lunarsea

I always wake up on my back, too. I just shift positions and go back to sleep, which isn't always the easiest thing to do because my hips and ribs ache a hell of a lot when I'm on either side. I would imagine as long as we change positions once we realize we're on our backs, it should be fine.


----------



## Murmers0110

So my mom is having surgery on Monday. I got to thinking about her and life without her last night driving home from work. I came to the realization that she means more to me than my grandma (duh!!!!) So therefore it was stupid to be naming my daughter after her and therfore myself (we share middle names). I talked with my husband and he instantly agreed with what I was saying. We have decided to change our daughter's name to Ripley Elaine instead of Elizabeth. Obviously her monogram stays the same :)


----------



## girlnboots

I like it!


----------



## tx614

I like it too! :)


----------



## Sini

Hiya all! Ive totally forgotten to check the 'pregnancy groups' section. I didnt even realise how many ladies are expecting in Octobet!

Ive just been hanging out in third tri, baby club, toddler etc. 

I cant believe Ive got less than 4 weeks till due date.

I still feel a bit surreal about having 2 under 2. I dont think it'll sink in until I bring this baby home from hospital :D


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Sini. There sure are a lot of us expecting in October. 

Nice tribute to your mom murmers. She will be thrilled.


----------



## lunarsea

Welcome Sini!


----------



## lulu83

Love the name murmers!
Welcome Sini!

Just got back from the hospital..I blacked/passed out this afternoon and my hubby insisted I call the on call dr, who told me I needed to go to l&d to get checked out. I've felt pretty off all weekend, but realllllly didn't want to go to the hospital. 

My blood pressure was pretty low and I was having contractions every 4-7 minutes. I hadn't really noticed the contractions today, but yesterday they were kinda painful. I haven't been able to eat or drink much for a couple days bc I haven't felt well. They ran a bunch of tests and did an EKG. All came back ok, my electrolytes weren't great and I appeared to be dehydrated (which never shocks me..after the hyperemesis and picc line earlier in this pregnancy, dehydrations kinda normal for me) so they gave me iv fluids and monitored me for a few hours. 

I'm supposed to lay low and take it easy, but that's tough to do with an almost 14 month old. I forced food when I got home to make DH feel a little better about leaving Ava and I home alone tomorrow. I'm just happy to be home..now, if I were only able to sleep, I be all set.


----------



## tx614

Glad all is well Lulu-and I am glad you got checked out. Better to be on the safe side and get some peace of mind. I can't sleep at night either. I get sooo tired during the day though and end up napping...which is probably another reason I can't sleep at night. I have been making a "fort" as my hubby calls it, with pillows. It seems to help a bit with getting me to sleep. I always wake up though...ugh. But maybe pillows will help you at least get to sleep too?


----------



## lulu83

Maybe I do need more pillows. I have one of those c shaped pregnancy pillows and 2 regular ones. Ill try a couple more tonight..it's worth a shot!


----------



## mammywannabee

Hi just found this page same as Sini.. I'm due 9th October with our first we're having a girl to be named Darcy Rose.. We are more or less all in and ready for her just trying to get a new mattress for her crib which is proving to be some task even though we had one custom made which was to wide n too short!! Ggrr!! 
Hope everyone else is managing to get sorted for their new arrivals! 
I can't actually wait to meet mine n get stuck into been a mother xx


----------



## Sini

Our toddler isin a hip spica cast at the mo and has to be a further 10ish weeks. His cast is from waist down to ankles. 

I thought being heavily pregnant and DS going through surgeries and being in a cast would be physically and mentally hard, but we have coped great. Im struggling to imagine how I'll feel having a screaming newborn attached to my boobs as well as entertaining DS who cant sit or move!

DS has another minor surgery under general anestethic and a cast change 3 days after my due date so Im hoping baby comes a few days early or quite a few days late :D

Im really glad that OH and I got everything ready for baby and house sorted a good few weeks ago so there isnt too much to stress about.

Anyone else here suffer with spd/pgp? Mine is terrible especially at night. Turning around or moving is torture :(


----------



## broodymrs

Welcome Sini and mammywannabe. Murmers - that's a lovely idea to name baby after your mum, sure she will be pleased. Lulu sorry to hear you are having a rough time. Hope you are starting to feel a bit better.


----------



## lady1985

Junebugs said:


> Ok i have a question about back sleeping.... i know you cant help what happens when you are sleeping but i am becoming a little worried about it. I keep finding myself waking up on my back. I know my body is telling me to wake up and move but i am wondering if i am doing any serious damage to my child because it is happening so much. Last night i woke up and moved to my side, i could feel all the blood rushing back into my belly and s/he was moving/kicking around like crazy when it was happening(as soon as i moved onto my side). I always feel fine (no dizziness or feeling like i am out of breathe,) i am just worried that my baby is not fine and i am harming s/he.

I'm the same! If I try lying on my back I feel suffocated and start feeling sick, but somehow I can wake up and be on my back...sometimes I think the pain in my hips from lying on my side is so unbearable at night I just roll onto my back without realising.




lulu83 said:


> Love the name murmers!
> Welcome Sini!
> 
> Just got back from the hospital..I blacked/passed out this afternoon and my hubby insisted I call the on call dr, who told me I needed to go to l&d to get checked out. I've felt pretty off all weekend, but realllllly didn't want to go to the hospital.
> 
> My blood pressure was pretty low and I was having contractions every 4-7 minutes. I hadn't really noticed the contractions today, but yesterday they were kinda painful. I haven't been able to eat or drink much for a couple days bc I haven't felt well. They ran a bunch of tests and did an EKG. All came back ok, my electrolytes weren't great and I appeared to be dehydrated (which never shocks me..after the hyperemesis and picc line earlier in this pregnancy, dehydrations kinda normal for me) so they gave me iv fluids and monitored me for a few hours.
> 
> I'm supposed to lay low and take it easy, but that's tough to do with an almost 14 month old. I forced food when I got home to make DH feel a little better about leaving Ava and I home alone tomorrow. I'm just happy to be home..now, if I were only able to sleep, I be all set.

Sounds like you need to take it easy hun. I hope you start feeling a bit better soon. Try to keep fluids up xx

Welcome all newcomers! Better late than never I suppose :haha:


----------



## lady1985

Sini said:


> Our toddler isin a hip spica cast at the mo and has to be a further 10ish weeks. His cast is from waist down to ankles.
> 
> I thought being heavily pregnant and DS going through surgeries and being in a cast would be physically and mentally hard, but we have coped great. Im struggling to imagine how I'll feel having a screaming newborn attached to my boobs as well as entertaining DS who cant sit or move!
> 
> DS has another minor surgery under general anestethic and a cast change 3 days after my due date so Im hoping baby comes a few days early or quite a few days late :D
> 
> Im really glad that OH and I got everything ready for baby and house sorted a good few weeks ago so there isnt too much to stress about.
> 
> Anyone else here suffer with spd/pgp? Mine is terrible especially at night. Turning around or moving is torture :(

Yes me! I suffer terribly at night too I wake up in agony with my hips, trying to turn just makes it hurt even more but once I get past it i'm OK until I wake up the next hour with the same!! ahhhhh!:dohh:


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome Sini and Mammy!

Lulu, glad everything checked out ok. Take it easy!

Sini, sounds like you have a lot to deal with at the moment. Glad it seems to be going well with DS! I hope everything works out and you don't go into labor on the day of his next surgery. 

I had my shower yesterday. I feel so lucky to have such amazing friends and family!


----------



## goddess25

Lulu glad everything checked out ok. Try and take it as easy as you can which I know is near impossible when you have a little one at home.

Welcome mammy.

Sini, I have horrible pelvic bone pain at night esp when turning over. Its pretty sore in the day time but bearable and I can still get about just fine.


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome to the new ladies! :wave: :flower:

I'm sure your mom will be honored by the name change, Murmurs. I hope that her surgery goes well. :)

Sorry things have been rough for you, Lulu. I hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs:

I hope that your DS has a speedy recovery, Sini. Sorry that the hip pain at night has been so unpleasant.

Congrats on your shower, Sbmack. I'm glad that it turned out well. :D

Last week was long and stressful, but this week is starting to look up. First, my very inconsiderate and self centered SIL is moving out of our home today. Second, my younger brother (the one in the Marines) might be coming home to help with recruiting for September-November, meaning that he may very well be here to meet his new nephew when he's born. It would be wonderful to see and spend time with him, I miss him a lot. Thirdly, my mother is giving us a glider and possibly a swing/bouncer. Now the only thing that we really would like to have for baby Liam in the near future is a video camera. 
On an added note, it feels great to finally be in the 9th month! I thought it would never get here, and it feels like I'm in the home stretch for real now. :happydance:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congratulations Twinkle, he's beautiful and fab name! (We have Oscar chosen out too :))


----------



## Murmers0110

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

Lulu sorry you've been weak and dehydrated. I hope you feel better soon. 

My mother is out of surgery. Dr said everything went well.


----------



## Sini

Cant believe that soon is our month!! Im going to miss being pregnant. Its so worth it even with constant pain and complaining.

Are any of you planning on 'aiding' baby coming e.g. Epo, rlt, dtd..? Ive started on EPO. I think thats as much as Ill do combined with bouncing on a ball and walking :D


----------



## girlnboots

I'm going to do just about anything I can starting the day I turn 37 weeks. I'm so done with this.


----------



## goddess25

I won't be doing anything to help the baby on his/her way until 39+ weeks.

Last week of work, 4 days and 1 hour to go. Not that I am counting ;)


----------



## Sini

Im not sure I believe in trying to get baby to come aby sooner than he/she is ready but at least doing bits and bobs keeps my mind occupied :D

I forget that some of you are still working!! Thats some serious dedication. Id be dead if I had to work in my current state! X

Im a full time carer and SAHM to DS so havent worked at such for about 1.5 years. 

When are you ladies planning on going back to work after baby is born or are some of you becoming SAHMs?

I miss working at times. The whole environment and work mates :)


----------



## tx614

I am working up until the day I am induced! Then I will be taking 12 weeks off before heading back to work. I would love to be a SAHM, but our finances don't allow for that right now. 

I just got back from my dr. appointment and all is well, but baby is measuring in the 20th percentile now (last apt was 30th percentile). And her stomach is measuring 2 and a half weeks behind. Dr. isn't worried, but I sure am! Her head and everything else was measuring right on and her HB was 134. Anyone else had a baby with a small measuring stomach? Anything I can do?


----------



## girlnboots

I'm working until 38 weeks. I stand all day and work with irritating people, but I can't afford to take off earlier. We're going to see how finances go while I'm off and decide from there if I go back. We can't afford child care, so I wouldn't be able to work enough to matter anyways. 

I've always heard those little tricks never work and baby will come when its ready, but I will definitely try walking and bouncing and all that anyways. Walking can't hurt and its supposed to help labor, so might as well try!


----------



## Murmers0110

I am still working 2 jobs. I am a hair stylist as my full time job then on my of days from the salon plus where I can fit it in around my salon schedule I am a receptionist at weight watchers. That's not as bad as it sounds. The shifts ate 3 hours tops. I'm not sure when I am going to stop working. The earliest is the week before my due date. I'm routing with the idea of working both up till I have her or maybe just weight watchers. 
After I have her I won't be returning to the salon. I will go back to weight watchers once a week just to get our of the house and have adult conversations.


----------



## Junebugs

I am currently a SAHM to my DS and plan on staying at home until this current baby goes to school and then i will go back to work full time. Like you sometimes i miss working in the day but at the same time i just LOVE being with my son and feel so blessed that i can do it.


----------



## angel2010

tx614 said:


> I am working up until the day I am induced! Then I will be taking 12 weeks off before heading back to work. I would love to be a SAHM, but our finances don't allow for that right now.
> 
> I just got back from my dr. appointment and all is well, but baby is measuring in the 20th percentile now (last apt was 30th percentile). And her stomach is measuring 2 and a half weeks behind. Dr. isn't worried, but I sure am! Her head and everything else was measuring right on and her HB was 134. Anyone else had a baby with a small measuring stomach? Anything I can do?

My Lo's belly was measuring 3 weeks behind when previously scanned. My dr was a bit worried and they scheduled some additional scans and NSTs. I started drinking whole milk and protein drinks (just bought plain protein powder to add to the milk), just in case it could help with the additional dairy and protein calories. I am not sure if it did anything, but she went on to gain a pound in three weeks and while I have a history of small babies with my son and my dr is still keeping his eye on it, he is much less worried after seeing her weight gain.


----------



## Sbmack

Murmurs, I'm glad your mother is doing well!

Kalon, that's great your brother will be around for the birth of your son and that your SIL is moving out. I hope you get the glider you want. I got one from the owners of the company I work for. I put it on my registry because I've always wanted one. I didn't expect anyone to get it for me and was going to use the completion discount to buy it. I'm lucky to work for such great people. I guess that's why I've stayed with them for over seven years. 

I'm still working and plan on working up until my due date. My job is fairly physical but I have someone I'm training to cover for me while I'm gone so she's pretty much my assistant and does all the heavy lifting now. I plan on taking 12 weeks and then going back four days a week instead of five. I work for a small company, but I will get paid for at least 10 of the weeks I'm out on leave. I'm stoked aabout this since its so rare in the US.


----------



## girlnboots

How do you guys feel about self-checking your cervix? I've been reading up on it and some people swear by it and others think its the worst thing on earth.


----------



## Girly922

I'm still working full time up until the end of this week. I'm then on annual leave for 2 weeks until my mat leave starts. I can't wait to finish, I'm exhausted all the time these days. I will be taking the full year off and then going back part time. I haven't decided what hours I'll go back to yet. I'll figure that out when I have discussions with HR prior to returning. 

Girlnboots - to be honest I'm not to keen on the idea of self-checking cervix. I think I'll just be sticking to my EPO, possibly RLT, and lots of bouncing on my ball.


----------



## Sini

To be honest Ive tried to locate my cervix a good few times now.. I swear it has gone missing as I cant even reach it!

Im too much of a freak so Ill definately be checking if and when my cervix mives down/softens/starts to dilate.. 

I probably wont know what im doing but hey-ho!


----------



## lady1985

went to hospital today for the dreaded swab...urrrrggh!

baby is nearly engaged! whoop!!!


----------



## broodymrs

I've finished work now. After being in hospital last week I realised my body just isn't coping and I need to listen to it so have finished 4 weeks earlier than originally planned, although working til 39 weeks was probably a bit optimistic! It does mean I am going to have some unpaid leave now though as I'm now taking 11 and a half months off but can cover 9 months with contractual then statutory pay, then another 2 with annual leave so it's just 2 weeks I'll be skint but have decided time at home is worth it. I'm hoping I won't spend much while I'm off anyway.

Not keen on self checking cervix as I've never done it before and would be a bit afraid of doing some damage poking about when I don't know what I'm doing!

As for trying to help baby out, I'm going to try everything short of reaching up there and pulling him out! This pregnancy is just too hard on my body and I already know Dylan is big and doing brilliantly so I think a little early should be fine. I'm sure he won't come until he wants to anyway, and I have been having a few twinges so hopefully he wants to come a bit early but I am trying bouncing on my ball, walking, raspberry leaf tea, clary sage oil, acupuncture and dates. I am still a bit afraid about the whole blood clot thing which is another reason I want him out earlier as if I have got something then I can get tested without fear of hurting him. I am also having a sweep at 39 weeks so hoping if he's not here by then that works. 

Glad your mum is ok murmers.

Sini I have diastatis recti which is different to spd but the symptoms are quite similar and I am in agony with my hips at night. Turning over is a big problem for me too as my abdominal muscles have split further than they should (that's what DR is) and every time I roll over it feels like something is tearing inside. So so much pain so I do sympathise with you.


----------



## goddess25

I am finishing work on Friday which will be 37w.

I am taking a full year of maternity leave followed bu 4 weeks of my yearly vacation so will be going back to work mid October 2014.

Unfortunately I have to go back. I would give anything to be a SAHM but I am the main earner of the household and we cannot manage without me working. I would like to find something a little more part time, and I probably need to try and find a new job closer to home as my commute every day is close to or over 3 hours every day.


----------



## KalonKiki

Glad that your mom's surgery went well, Murmurs. :thumbup:

Sbmack: That's awesome that you're getting 10 weeks paid leave. It's almost unheard of here in the US. I'm also glad that someone was nice enough to get you the rocker that you wanted. The one that my mom is giving us is her rocker that she used with my youngest brother. It's a nice glider and very comfortable, I bottle fed my brother in that chair a lot while I was living with my mom and helping her take care of the babies before I met OH.

I'm planning on becoming a WFHM. If I decide that I don't like working from home, I can easy switch to working outside of my home with the job that I'll be doing. For now though it's been nice not working. I worked for Godiva Chocolatier until the day I found out that I was pregnant and haven't worked anywhere since. It'll be nice to have a feeling of financial independence again though.

I don't plan to self check my cervix, I figure that my OB checking it once a week should suffice. I do plan to walk/have sex/ect starting next week though. I'm sure it won't do anything to help things along with getting baby moving, but it never hurts to try and walking is good for labor and sex is good for romance with the OH before baby gets here.

I had my group b strep test today. I'm sure that I'll hear about the results at my next appointment. Baby is head down, has dropped, and I am currently 80% effaced and 1.5 cm dilated. Baby is also growing properly and seems to be perfectly happy and healthy in there. My doctor was pleased with how everything was progressing.


----------



## ptr

Ditto... I'm not keen on checking my cervix and I wouldn't know what the hell I'm doing and I don't want to cause infection with checking up there all the time plus I am now getting weekly cervix checks and that is sufficient for me.

Today I had my GBS swab and a cervix check as well. I am 2 cm dilatd, 70% effaced, baby is head down and is at -3 station and I am 36w5d. When i was 38 weeks with my DD I was 80% effaced, 2 cm dilated so not really that big of a difference between both babies. We shall see if I will go early or not. :shrug:


----------



## girlnboots

I was totally scared of my gbs test but it was absolutely nothing. I thought he'd do a check but he didnt. He did keep asking if she was moving ok, so now I'm super nervous. She does seem kind of quiet today, but she's still moving and shifting occasionally. I figure she's just getting too big and getting into position. 

I did a quick check last night, and I'm definitely low and very, very squishy, but I couldn't feel a dent or anything to see if I was dilated. I probably am about 50% if I had to make an uneducated guess. I could DEFINITELY feel Marin's head on the other side and that was very, very cool. I knew she was low but I didnt realize she was THAT low.


----------



## ptr

girlnboots, you probably didn't get a cervix check cuz you're 35 weeks, they typically don't check until 36 and beyond. At your next appt you can definitely ask to have your cervix checked. but some drs prefer not to when other drs prefer to check. it varies.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

In the UK they don't do cervix checks at all unless you are overdue and they are doing a stretch and sweep. Would love to know what my cervix was up to at 36 weeks, my son was born at 36+5, so i'm hoping to hold this baby in until my Section date.


----------



## Maze

Welcome new mamas! I went to add you Sini but found you were already on the list! So you must have stumbled onto this thread before early on, probably when the thread was in First-Tri and before it got moved to this section. 

It is officially two weeks until my c-section date, crazy! I hope to make it that long. My contractions are closer together than they were so who knows.


----------



## Sini

Yeah I saw my name on the first page and thought 'what happened here', im already listed :D

Got mw appointment tomorrow. Discussing birth plan - should be fun :D


----------



## Junebugs

WOW, i cant believe you only have 2 weeks left Maze!! Thats crazy!


----------



## girlnboots

I figured he'd do one since my pants were off anyways. Oh well. I'll be patient 

My official last day of work is the 27th. Yay!


----------



## goddess25

You don't get them here much either esp with a midwife until 39w ish. I cant find my own cervix, its tilted funny and I have never been able to find it. I will wait till I get to 39w and see if I need to have a sweep or something.


----------



## Junebugs

I don't even bother... I figure I don't really know what I am looking for so what's the point.... lol


----------



## mammywannabee

Just had 36 week appointment with midwife and I'm now 3/5ths engaged whoop I know it doesn't mean much as you can stay that much until labour but it gives me hope baba will come soon dunno why ha.. MW reckons baba will be 7lb 5oz to 8lb nice n healthy.. I can't bloody wait to meet our girl xx


----------



## lady1985

Hey i'm back! I just spent a night in hospital! I started feeling a bit funny yesterday Afternoon like i had really bad indigestion but had only eaten toast. Started getting lots of pains over my tummy so hubby took me to a&e who sent me up to labour. They hooked me up and i was having some tightening showing and a bit of dehydration. I was in agony so much so i was sick. Anyway they gave me paracetomol and a drip and just got discharged! Feeling better but have strained my round ligament on the right so in quite some pain when moving. 

Doc says im 4/5th engaged what does this mean exactly????


----------



## ptr

That is just a figure that they write down to tell how far your baby is engaged. So 5/5 or 4/5 in your notes means that your baby hasn't dropped down yet, while 3/5 or 2/5 or less means that your baby is engaged. And glad to hear that you are doing ok and that nothing is serious.


----------



## Maze

Glad to hear everything is OK Lady! Hospital stays are never pleasant.. 

So I am having lots of warning signs that labour is ramping up today, but it is my daughters birthday! I am actually feeling moody about the possibility that today might be the day. What are the odds? I have a doctor's appointment in an hour so I guess we'll see what happens when she checks me, but my contractions are 4 minutes apart, painful, and intermingled with periodlike pain.


----------



## Sbmack

Glad you're ok, Lady!

Maze, I hope she holds off a little longer for you. Happy birthday to your gorgeous little girl!


----------



## ptr

Hopefully the dr can hold it off for you, maze! but yeah, that would be crazy if your baby decides to come out today out of all days!


----------



## goddess25

Oh no Maze..this happened to me with my Dd. I thought I was in labour on my DS 2nd birthday with her..however it was one of those practice ones and it was a week later she was born. Yours sounds a bit more real than my practice one..hope it stops and you get to enjoy your daughters birthday.


----------



## jbell157

Lady I'm glad everything is ok.

Maze I hope baby holds off and happy birthday to your daughter!

AFM, I've gone completely mental. I had a psychotic episode with my DH last night...yelled at him threatened to leave, etc. Just over something small. I called my mom and she said I had a right to be upset but basically I handled it the wrong way. The really wrong way. Well I woke up this morning and tried to apologize to my husband before work and broke down again! crying and saying he was going to leave me because I'm going crazy. He did say he knew it was hormones and that he is just glad its happening now and hasn't happened throughout the entire pregnancy. But I felt like such a nutcase I was afraid to go to work as I'm a teacher and I didn't want to break down in front of my students or flip out on one and get fired. I called my mentor teacher and she told me to stay home so I am just resting and trying to stay very calm. I have a feeling my hormones might be quite imbalanced. Has this happened to anyone else? I feel like a mental person.


----------



## ptr

It happens to us all, it's the hormones and I am sure alot of the stress and being overwhelmed has something to do with it as well, don't worry! HOpefully your dh knows it's not somehting you really meant to do. :hugs: Definitely use this day to unwind and relax as much as you can!


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy birthday to your DD, Maze! Hopefully your doctor can get baby to stay put for at least one more day. :hugs:

Sorry about the visit to the hospital, Lady! That's never any fun. Glad that you're starting to feel better though.

It happens to all of us, jbell. It probably was for the best for you to stay home today, hopefully it will give you a good chance to relax and unwind a bit. My hormones are imbalanced as it is without being pregnant, so my poor OH has been through hell and back this whole pregnancy. :dohh:


----------



## lady1985

Thanks ladies!

Maze - sounds like u maybe the next one to go here... Not feeling jelous at all...well yes i am really ;) hope bub stays put for you xx

Jbell- its completely normal hun. Not just to blame the hormones thats not right. Ur dh is prob like mine and most men that NOTHING has changed for them yet so this BABY is not even a reality for them..so when we argue with them we are on a completly diff brain wave length as everything we process mentaly is taking baby into the senario. They on the other hand DONT...no wonder we have the babies lol. I dont know wat u argued about but if its about but if its anything like our arguements then this is the senario that takes me down the route to feeling like taking off..we cant expect them to understand yet till baby is here unfortuately we just have to nod and smile till we can SHOW the reason for our constructive insanity lol :)


----------



## goddess25

:hugs" Jbell. Its horrible when that happens and then you realise how irrational you were and that you handled it all wrong. I have had this happen a few times this pregnancy.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Happy birthday to DD Maze, and hope baby holds off a while longer.
Jbell, we all have our crazy days (even when our bodies are not raging with mental pregnancy hormones). I tend to just take myself off to a closed room to keep from the children seeing The Hulk lol. hope you're okay today x


----------



## Maze

Sorry to hear about your hormone rager, Jbell. I have had my fair share of them! It sounds like your husband has a good grasp of the fact that you're just at the end of your pregnancy and everything is out of whack. 

Thanks everyone for your support. I just got back from the hospital, they had me monitored for awhile and said they would do the c-section today. I however asked to wait...weird right. I am only 2 centimeters dilated and not showing a lot of change with my contractions, my vitals are fine and baby is fine so I don't see the harm in waiting! My doctor is going to get back to me about rescheduling my c-section to later this week or early next week though. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## ptr

oh my gosh so you might go earlier after all!!! eeekkkk! keep us posted! and yeah nothing wrong with waiting a little longer! Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## broodymrs

Oh I am jealous Maze. I would have snapped their hand off if they'd have offered to get my baby out today! You are right though, the longer baby can cook the better. Hope you're not feeling too awful.

Glad you're ok lady, not nice to be in hospital.

Poor you Jbell. I'm sure your DH understands.

Who will be next I wonder? I'm 37 weeks tomorrow so operation eviction starts in earnest. I so so hope this one comes a bit early. Seeing midwife too so will be interesting to see if he's dropped further. I really hope so, I want him out! Saw my acupuncturist yesterday and she was amazing as usual but said she wouldn't try to induce me for at least a couple of weeks yet, boo. Damn her and her ethics! She is helping me with my many other issues though and as of today I am feeling very slightly better so at least the rest of the pregnancy will be more bearable if I feel better.


----------



## jbell157

Thanks ladies. I am feeling better but its still a touchy subject when we talk about it. 

Maze how exciting that baby could be here so soon. I agree with you that if you and baby are good than there is no reason to hurry it a long. Try and space those birthdays out!

Broody I love your operational title! At least your acupuncturist will help you out if you do go over!


----------



## tx614

That is exciting Maze! At least your kiddos won't be birthday buddies now! 

I wasn't dialated at all at my 36 week apt. Kinda bummed. I feel like everyone else who I know was dialated at this stage. I hope I am more dialated at my next apt. and that baby's stomach has grown.


----------



## goddess25

Glad to hear everything is ok Maze. You did the right thing declining today I think. Thinking of you. I think its safe ish to say you may be our 2nd momma.


----------



## SisterRose

Glad you get to keep baby baking a little longer Maze, best of luck x


----------



## Sini

How are you ladies today?

Im hitting 37 weeks tomorrow :D Getting a bit emotional looking at DS and OH. Our life is about to change with a new addition. Keep thinking DS will be upset not being the only child :(

Every night I go bed now thinking 'will this be the night labour starts' and then it obviously didnt start as I start another day :D


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay! Glad that you get to keep baby cooking for a bit longer, Maze. It's exciting to think that you could very well have our second October Pumpkin. :happydance:

Has anyone that knows for sure that they will have their baby before Halloween thought about what they want to dress baby up as for their first Halloween? OH and I have been thinking about it a lot recently.


----------



## goddess25

I am not sure what we will be doing on halloween.

I am hoping my hubby can be off that night so he can take the kids out trick or treating and I can stay home with the baby in a costume and hand out candy at our house. I bought a tonne of decorations last year in the sale that I am looking forward to putting out into the garden. Looking forward to carving some pumpkins and its going to be lots of fun!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Well last night was ......... interesting! :wacko:

I had BH and random sharp pains through my tummy yesterday - also had 2 poos which is more than normal for me! (Sorry TMI!) Ate my tea and went to bed. 

I got woken up at 04:30 not feeling well. I didn't have any pain I just felt really unwell. I was absolutely boiling (my skin was hot to touch!) I had no clothes on (sleep nudey :blush:) but I was still boiling so opened the window - and it's cold out at night now but I was still too hot. I felt really faint like I'd pass out, even when I was lay down. I remembered my midwife saying if you feel faint to get in a position where you won't hurt yourself if you do pass out but try to get your head lower than your body so I tried leaning with my head between my legs off the bed but couldn't because bump was in the way :dohh: I ended up on the bedroom floor on my hands and knees trying to get my bottom higher than my head. I didn't pass out but felt SO ill! :cry: I felt so ill I even thought about calling an ambulance a few times. I got DH up because I was scared. :wacko:

I then realised I needed the toilet so I went and ended up with diarrhea :wacko: It wasn't pleasant! :nope:

Still felt a bit off after that but got back in bed and managed to go back to sleep trying to ignore some random BH. 

I had a routine midwife appointment this morning - I told her what had happened. She checked BP, urine and baby - all fine and she said it sounds like it could be pre /early labour signs - my body gearing up ready for the event! She did say though if it happens again to not hesitate in ringing the hospital. Just because I didn't have water loss or stomach cramps it doesn't mean it isn't labour! :wacko::dohh::shrug:

Have any of you experienced anything like this? 

With my DD I didn't feel any different until my waters suddenly broke! :haha:


----------



## ptr

No idea what to do for halloween outfits, I am actually waiting to see the gender then I might dress them up in matching themes but not sure what yet. We shall see.


----------



## ptr

Low - I've had a couple episodes like that, i think the first was like 3 weeks ago but I think it was just upset stomach and crampy from the diarrhea because I felt okay the next day. But every lady is different so maybe this is your symptom of pre-labor. I definitely have been feeling a little faint lately and I attribute it to not eating enough food or protein and being a furance at night (I sleep naked too) is nothing new to me. Hope it doesn't happen again unless it's really labor symptoms :haha:


----------



## goddess25

Matching themes would be really sweet.


----------



## Murmers0110

KalonKiki said:


> Yay! Glad that you get to keep baby cooking for a bit longer, Maze. It's exciting to think that you could very well have our second October Pumpkin. :happydance:
> 
> Has anyone that knows for sure that they will have their baby before Halloween thought about what they want to dress baby up as for their first Halloween? OH and I have been thinking about it a lot recently.


If I go after my due date (21) then I will be induced on the 25th. I bought a super girly pumpkin outfit and we are gonna take her to 2 houses (family). I posted a pic on the fb group.


----------



## Sini

Halloween has never been a day we celebrate really in Finland/Sweden and in UK its a bit bigger of an occasion. Maybe OH and I should start celebrating Halloween this year!


----------



## ptr

My DD was born in January so she was 9 months old when she had her first halloween and she was a red riding hood. :)


----------



## broodymrs

We've got a pumpkin outfit for dylan.
Really disappointing midwife appointment today. He's not moved any lower down then she said she thinks he may be breach so i've got to have another scan but she couldn't get through to scan dept so i'm just in limbo now waiting for this appointment. So he's either breach or doesn't seem keen on coming anytime soon. So disappointing as been having so many twinges i was thinking he might be here soon :(


----------



## broodymrs

Ptr that is so cute.

Low i've had a few rough nights like that and thought it might be pre labour signs but as above it seems not for me.


----------



## ptr

Broody - did they not have a late u/s for you to check baby's position? I would have thought they would check for position at around 34 weeks? I hope the baby is not breech!! fx... but word of reassurance: only 3% of babies stay in breeched position and can turn even 10 minutes before delivery so keep your chin up!


----------



## broodymrs

No. The last scan we have in the uk is 20 weeks. We had a private one at 29 weeks and he was head down then. I don't think he will be breach, just think he doesn't want to come out.

Has anyone else starting having really itchy bump. I think it's old scar and new stretch marks but omg it's driving me insane!


----------



## Sini

My bump is definately getting itchier! I keep slapping cream on and staying hydrated but it doesnt help much!


----------



## girlnboots

My bump has been super itchy as well. I even woke up at 3 am to put cocoa butter on. It's not even the part with my stretch marks but everywhere. 

I've been feeling "off" the past few days too. Tuesday night I was super sore and I'm pretty sure I had 2 genuine contractions that were 15 minutes apart and lasted a minute or so. Didnt amount to anything though. All day yesterday I felt terrible pain and pressure in my back from her position. I almost couldn't walk! After I got home, I started feeling so, so sick but I couldn't throw up or poo or anything. I just tossed and turned in bed and felt miserable. I'm running on almost exactly 3 hours of sleep now. 

I think its safe to say that my constipation is gone! Went from going once or twice a month to two or three times a day for the past few days. I'll take that as a good sign! I still have a ways to go, but I'll definitely take it. 

2 weeks left of work for me! I asked my boss not to schedule me anymore, so that's awesome. Turns out I'll almost get fully paid for the whole month of November due to vacation time, Oh, AND I'm getting my annual raise. Not much of one, but any bit helps. 

Wow, this is getting long. I haven't decided on a costume yet. I've gone from a cupcake to doing a "family costume" to Piglet to just putting her in her skeleton onesie and calling it good.


----------



## tx614

That's awesome! A raise is a raise! :)

I still haven't had any BH or contractions, but I am so sore with lots of pressure. Getting up from lying down is the worst!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Broody - If it makes you feel a little more reassured, I've had severeal midwives feel my bump over the last few weeks and tell me they think they can feel babies head up and that she's breech but I've also been having weekly scans so I know she's 100% head down. They guessed she was breech about 30mins after having a scan and seeing she is head down so she's definitely not flipping and I'm sure I would feel it if she was at this stage. Some times depending on how the baby is laying it's hard for them to feel properly if they are breech or head down. This babies bum doesn't feel like a bum apparently but she is back to back so there's a lot of limbs up front! I am sure they'll fit you in for a scan and sort you out soon.  Where do you feel babies hiiccups? that could be a pretty good indicator to how she is laying. I don't feel them in my bum yet or that far down but I can feel them lower just above my pelvis.

As for Halloween - I really want to dress baby up in something, but I'm going to wait and see what is happening reguarding labour and induction before I buy something since my due date is 24th October she may not even make it out for Halloween if I go over due. :-o


----------



## KalonKiki

Low - I'm sorry that you had a rough night dear. Pregnancy symptoms can be so strange and scary, and rather painful. I'm not sure if I was having BH or not the other day, but I was experiencing quite a bit of abdominal pain in the middle of the day for about 20 minutes and then it went away. I'm guessing that it's just our babies getting ready to make their exit in a few weeks. :hugs:

I've definitely been having loose bowel movements, and it seems like I poop at least a little every time that I go to the toilet. Apparently it's a common symptom for the last month of pregnancy.

I'm really excited for Halloween! October is my favorite month, and my birthday happens to be the 26th. So many of you are due around my birthday that I'm wondering how many of these little pumpkins I'll end up sharing a birthday with. :haha:


----------



## lady1985

anyone experiencing a clicking noise from they're belly? ok i know i sound mad but when bub is having his energetic moments i hear a 'pop' like noise like you woilx get from a click in ur ankle or knee when getting up!!!!


----------



## Girly922

I don't have any clicking from my belly, but I definitely have a clicky hip. It feels horrible. It clicks with every step. And I'm one of those people who cringe at the sound of joints clicking so whenever I walk and it does it I'm constantly cringing. Lol. 

Anyone suffering from increased headaches in these last few weeks? I'm gathering its all hormonal and where I haven't been getting enough sleep. But eugh!!


----------



## girlnboots

My rib popped a few weeks ago, but that's the only click I've heard. I accidentally grabbed her foot so she kicked my rib 

Baby has turned so her entire back is to the outside. My back is killing me from all the pressure, and I can barely feel her move. She's a stubborn baby anyways so I can't poke her to coax her to turn a little, so I'm just a miserable, panicked ball of ftm. I know she's ok in there, but every time she moves, it causes a BH or period-y type feeling. Not fun :-(


----------



## Girly922

girlnboots said:


> Baby has turned so her entire back is to the outside. My back is killing me from all the pressure, and I can barely feel her move. She's a stubborn baby anyways so I can't poke her to coax her to turn a little, so I'm just a miserable, panicked ball of ftm. I know she's ok in there, but every time she moves, it causes a BH or period-y type feeling. Not fun :-(

I know that feeling!! Baby has been head down facing inwards for nearly 5 weeks now. Now baby's bigger, I don't feel as many strong movements. It's normally a bum poking out rather than anything else. Rather uncomfortable!! Lol.


----------



## SisterRose

I've had a few clicky popping noises and know loads of other women who have had it and also been loads of threads about it too over the years. I think it's normal  xx


----------



## SisterRose

As for baby turning, I think baby having her back facing outwards is good? especially for labouring :shrug: My last baby was back to back, I felt A LOT of movement right until I was induced because her limbs were facing out to my belly so I still got kicks and all sorts but the labour was awful, so painful being back to back :nope:
Had a scan on Wednesday and this baby is also back to back so I'm getting lots of movement and still feeling kicks and all sorts(but she is still quite small too) but I'm scared she wont turn and the thought of another back to back labour terrifies me :wacko:


----------



## lady1985

my bub is facing to the left side so feeling feet movements on the right side near my b.button level..bum poking into ribs and lovely elbow popping out on the right. oh and today im feeling pressure i.side my right hip..maybe his shoulder ...he seems to like it there as he has been in the same position since 30 weeks!

my hips are really loose too now even sleeping for half hr i wake up in agony and its starting to hurt walking too.


----------



## Sini

This baby loves shoving her bottom up towards my chest so anything that requires sitting is painful such as driving :D

DS was back to back since 35ish weeks and stayed that way so labour was horrendous. Hopefully this baby will stay facing my back as she has been doing for weeks!

I got measured for nursing bras today. Made the whole experience feel more real. Soon ill be feeding a LO :D

SPD/PGP really got me today. Towards the end of my shopping spree today I was waddling like a duck!

Regarding headaches/feeling off - im definately having more head aches, feeling generally off and Ive started to lose my appetite a bit which is unheard of! Ive also noticed being more breathless. I guess the pressure of the baby is pressing against my lungs. Im short so not really surprising baby is running out of space.

Ive had really sharp pains in my bits. Ive had occasional ones but now im having them several times a day. Feels like baby is stabbing my cervix! Anyone else got cervix pains?

Totally irrelevant but a lady in my local supermarket told me that I shouldnt leave the house at all as I only got 3 weeks left! Yeah right.. Im gonna sit in the house for upto 5 weeks if I go over.. Ill be nuts by then :D


----------



## Maze

Hey,

Just wanted to let everyone know real quick that Oliver was born yesterday at 1:17pm via emergency c-section. He is 6lbs 14 ounces and 18 inches long. He made it to the day after his sister's birthday.

Will post pictures and a birth story when I get home from the hospital!


----------



## tx614

I have been having increased headaches also. And shortness of breath, especially sitting down if I lie back at all I have to readjust to breathe well again. 

That lady is crazy!! I don't know why you would stay home before the baby is due since you have to stay in for a while once baby is here. Speaking of which, I have been reading online that a lot of people stay home for 8 weeks until baby has had shots before going out and about with baby. That seems like a crazy long time to me. 

All you ladies who are already moms-what is a good time period to stay home before taking baby out?


----------



## SisterRose

Just popped on to say here, big congrats Maze on the birth of your little boy. Just seen a pic on facebook and he's super gorgeous. Second little pumpkin is here!


----------



## tx614

Yay Maze!! Can't wait to see pictures- no facebook :(


----------



## Lownthwaite

Aww! Congratulations Maze!!! :happydance:


----------



## girlnboots

Yaaaay! My friend is also having her baby today. Super jealous! Oliver is soooo cute!


----------



## ptr

Woohoo, just saw fb, congrats maze!!


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay!!! Another September pumpkin. I knew they next would be Maze. I wonder which of our October pumpkins will be a November turkey???


----------



## Junebugs

lady1985 said:


> anyone experiencing a clicking noise from they're belly? ok i know i sound mad but when bub is having his energetic moments i hear a 'pop' like noise like you woilx get from a click in ur ankle or knee when getting up!!!!

I had this with Mason and with this one. I even asked my OB about it because it almost sounded like he was breaking a bone or something.... it is normal. Like Sister rose said i have seen and read alot of other woman having it.



Maze said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know real quick that Oliver was born yesterday at 1:17pm via emergency c-section. He is 6lbs 14 ounces and 18 inches long. He made it to the day after his sister's birthday.
> 
> Will post pictures and a birth story when I get home from the hospital!

YAY!!!!!! Congrats Maze!! I saw the picture on facebook, he is so handsome!!! :)


----------



## lulu83

Congrats Maze! He's perfect!


----------



## jbell157

Hurray! Congratulations Maze! Can't wait to see him.


----------



## angel2010

lady1985 said:


> anyone experiencing a clicking noise from they're belly? ok i know i sound mad but when bub is having his energetic moments i hear a 'pop' like noise like you woilx get from a click in ur ankle or knee when getting up!!!!

I haven't had that yet, but I see threads on here about it all the time, so you aren't alone.



Girly922 said:


> Anyone suffering from increased headaches in these last few weeks? I'm gathering its all hormonal and where I haven't been getting enough sleep. But eugh!!

I have had a small headache a least once a day for most every day for the past two-ish weeks. Luckily they aren't awful and the worse ones go away with tylenol, but I don't like to take it so much.



Sini said:


> Totally irrelevant but a lady in my local supermarket told me that I shouldnt leave the house at all as I only got 3 weeks left! Yeah right.. Im gonna sit in the house for upto 5 weeks if I go over.. Ill be nuts by then :D

Yeah, that is crazy to stay at home so long. There isn't really any reason to stay home up until labor day, although you wouldn't want to travel far once you got close.


----------



## angel2010

tx614 said:


> All you ladies who are already moms-what is a good time period to stay home before taking baby out?

I think I stayed home for a week with Carter and then when we took him out it was only for very short times. I don't think I will keep this one home that much, unless her dad is willing to take Carter out lots, because he gets really restless being cooped up. 


Maze, congrats!!! He is perfect! Can't wait to hear your story!


----------



## girlnboots

I was planning to keep baby home for 6 weeks, but i'll probably keep her home for a week or so, then take her to my parents' house a couple days, and then maybe build up to going out in public. All depending on when I'll be allowed to drive and all that.

My friend took her 3 day old baby out in February to stock up on blizzard supplies along with the rest of my town, without a blanket covering her and everyone was breathing on her to see the new baby. She was always, always super sick and fussy for the first year or two, so I'm super paranoid about taking her out too soon.


----------



## Murmers0110

Ok ladies ftm here! Please don't send me to another thread , I'm being lazy. I wanna know somethings about the hospital bag. Both mine and my babies. I'm all for using stuff that they will supply for her and for me but I dont know what that is. For example id rather use their burp cloths than mine and if they supply panties for me id rather not ruin mine. Will they supply pads? What kind should I buy if not etc....


----------



## angel2010

Murmers0110 said:


> Ok ladies ftm here! Please done send me to another thread , I'm being lazy. I wanna know somethings about the hospital bag. Both mine and my babies. I'm all for using stuff that they will supply for her and for me but I dont know what that is. For example id rather use their burp cloths than mine and if they supply panties for me id rather not ruin mine. Will they supply pads? What kind should I buy if not etc....

It feels like it was forever ago, but I am pretty sure they gave me:
mesh/net panties(which worked great btw!!!)
pads, giant ones! 
diapers
baby blankets/clothes (I think they like you to leave them in the hospital clothes while there)
formula with bottles (the pre-made stuff)

I don't remember them having burp cloths, but you can always use one of the baby blankets they have. I actually preferred to do this, even at home. You can take the panties home and some pads, but you will still need more of course, I also didn't like the giant pads and switched to slimmer always pads almost as soon as I was home.


----------



## Junebugs

They had...

-blankets/clothes( although they wash them in a really strong detergent, therefore it gave mason a bad rash, so this time i will be using my own)
-Mesh underwear

They did have formula/diapers/vasline/pads but they frowned on you for not bring your own but they had it just incase


----------



## girlnboots

Someone posted an awesome hospital list on the facebook page, but I don't remember who! Lemme see if I can find it. 

Edit: Here it is! Thanks ptr! Figured I'd save you some typing.

"Only pack like 3-4 diapers for the new baby (for when you're on the road home and stopping by somewhere like for lunch or whatever) because they will have diapers and you can take the extras that are left when you're ready to go. 

The hospital will use a lot of baby clothes for most of the hospital stay so save your outfits for when you REALLY are ready to head home (change like half an hour before discharge). 

Don't pack pads, they have pads that you can ask for extras to take home with.

Ask for extra witch hazel and extra Dermol (sp?) to take home if you have a vaginal delivery and ask for an extra squirter tube to rinse yourself with after bathroom (one to keep at home and one to keep in your diaper bag).

I found the mesh disposable underwear that the hospital give you are much more comfortable than regular panties and hold pads much more securely but bring old panties that you won't mind getting blood on if you dont find the mesh disposable ones to be comfortable.

Bring tank tops, yoga pants, hoodies, etc, you won't want to wear jeans (pre pregnancy jeans or maternity). I found wearing sports bra with the spaghetti type of straps are much easier and comfortable to wear while breastfeeding as they can be pulled up and down, the nursing bras i had were too bulky and when pulled down would interfere with my daughter's latching.

Motherhood maternity's post partum belt is a MUST!!!! it gave me much better mobility and support after delivery. 

Bring quarters for the vending machine for your dh. Bring chapstick. phone chargers. Camera, batteries, memory card. Baby book and ask the nurses to do footprints and handprints directly in the baby book. breast pads. Have dr that delivered the baby sign his name in the baby book.

Shampoo, conditioner, makeup, other toiletries (trick is to bring neutral type of shampoo/conditioner that both you and dh can use), pajamas pants and shirts for your dh.

Slippers or sandals because the floor in your room will get dirty fast because people will be coming in and out all day long with shoes."


----------



## Murmers0110

Awesome thanks ladies! That will be a big help!


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations Maze. I saw your facebook little Oliver is so beautiful. Hope it wasn't too scary being an emergency section.

Hope your feeling ok at the hospital.


----------



## Girly922

Massive congrats maze!! Hope you and Oliver are doing well x


----------



## Sini

Congratulations Maze! Xx

Regarding keeping baby at home: DS stayed home for 10 days until I had to take him to his MW discharge clinic. This LO wont have the same luxuries as DS has surgeries and hospital appointnents to go to. 

I dont think there us a right or wrong thing to do. When your are ready and comfy taking baby out do so! :) Just keep baby wrapped up well in the cold and dont let randoms touch/breath/cough on baby :) x


----------



## Sbmack

Maze said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know real quick that Oliver was born yesterday at 1:17pm via emergency c-section. He is 6lbs 14 ounces and 18 inches long. He made it to the day after his sister's birthday.
> 
> Will post pictures and a birth story when I get home from the hospital!

Congratulations, Maze!! He is gorgeous!! Love the name.


----------



## broodymrs

Congratulations maze.

Quick update from me, dylan isn't breach so he just hasn't moved any lower so given up hope of him being here any earlier than oct now.


----------



## lady1985

Ufff feeling so much more pressure today!! Think he must have moved down more! :D

Went and bought more supplies today, cotton wool (for washing bub), toothbrushes and toothpaste for me an DH, x2 new nightdresses, vaseline, a multipack of wetwipes and another pack of newborn nappies (i now have 1 huggies pack and 1 pampers pack to see which ones are best :) ) ....Oh and some lollies to suck on!

OMG how much stuff I have to take it's nearly covering the single bed!!!!

Will also be starting the EPO internally tonight, sorry if TMI! I'm excited...i think i must be going a bit loopy!

MAZE!!! congratulations..I knew you would be next...wonder who is next...things happen in 3's so look out whoever is next, you won't be far!!! :D


----------



## Sini

Regarding EPO internally - wear a pad or pantyliner as some oil will dribble out! Just incase you havent used it before :)

Im gonna re pack my hospital bag as Im sure Ive got extra stuff in there that I wont even need :D


----------



## lady1985

sini - yes im going to use a pantyliner hope that will be sufficient! are u using the epo too? if so how many? im taking 1000mg orally and will start 1000mg down there lol i think thats enough.


----------



## goddess25

I never kept my LOs inside once they were born. I had DS out after a few days and DD out the day after she was born. As long as they were wrapped up they were both totally fine.

I have my MW coming to the house this morning to do a home assessment and do my weekly appointment here. Will be doing my GBS swab this morning.

I have a huge list of supplies to get ready for home birth and I should have had them ready for today, but I havent.

FInished work yesterday...I am so excited to now be on mat leave. It was so exciting getting to do my out of office email writing I will not be returning until October 2014. Brilliant!

I am also considered FT today. Its been the quickest pregnancy EVER!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Maze! Oliver is absolutely adorable. I hope you're both doing well in the hospital. Can't wait to hear your birth story. :happydance:

I've only been having the clicking/popping when I adjust in bed sometimes. It is an odd sound, but it's good to know that it's normal and I'm not the only one wondering what it's all about.

I think Liam is facing my belly because that's where I feel virtually all of my movement these days. I'm glad that I'm getting an epidural if labor is really that much more painful if the baby is facing that way.

I wonder who our next pumpkin is going to be. It's exciting to think about. :blush:


----------



## broodymrs

I have the popping noise! I've had it for ages.

With epo what does it actually do? And can you use it if LO isn't engaged?


----------



## broodymrs

Just had a look at the front page to see who is due next and quite a lot of the ladies I haven't seen on here for a while. But out of the names I recognised Lownthwaite is next, due 2nd Oct then me and ptr on the 3rd!! Exciting, let's hope we don't have to wait quite that long!


----------



## goddess25

I think lots of ladies could not keep up with the page especially in the early days when it moved so quickly.


----------



## goddess25

Maze I know you might not see this and once you get home you wont have much time on your hands, but if you have time can you change my DD to the 5th..never realised that I had not done that yet. No big deal obviously if you dont see this msg.


----------



## Sini

EPO is meant to soften the cervix. It wont bring on labour or anything. Its just supposed to help the cervix so when its time to soften/shorten/dialate its meant to be easier. Some say the oil in that area will also reduce risk of tearing.

Obviously everyone has to make sure its ok for them to do it. My MW said go ahead even tho she isnt convinced it will help.

I take 1 1000mg capsule in the morning, another 1000mg in the afternoon and I insert one vaginally before bed.

It does tend to dribble out a bit so Ive been wearing a pantyliner which I do anyway because of leaking discharge.

I started taking it at 36 weeks. There is quite a lot of info on google about it if anyone wants to know more :)


----------



## ptr

I am pretty certain that I will not have this bub earlier than October... But I will definitely keep my fingers crossed! Would be nice to go at 38 weeks and be done being pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Lownthwaite

broodymrs said:


> Just had a look at the front page to see who is due next and quite a lot of the ladies I haven't seen on here for a while. But out of the names I recognised Lownthwaite is next, due 2nd Oct then me and ptr on the 3rd!! Exciting, let's hope we don't have to wait quite that long!

Well I was woken up last night twice with period type pains and braxton hicks but they never amounted to anything! :dohh:

Had some strong braxton hicks today and baby very active last night and today but don't know if that means anything - I can feel him hitting my cervix when he's wriggling about! :wacko:


----------



## ptr

Same here, tons of Braxton hicks, I could even time them like 3 or 4 in a row but they didn't amount to anything or hurt and fizzled out. Grrrrrrr. I hate the teasing game! And as for the shooting pain from the bub on the cervix - just wait it will get worse the further along you are! Last night I was laying on bed and was wincing every 10 minutes from the baby stretching and causing the cervix to spasm with nerve shooting pain .


----------



## broodymrs

I definitely agree ptr. I want this baby out but reading self induction techniques they seem a bit risky so I guess I'll just wait for nature to take it's course.


----------



## ptr

Ditto... Was so sure I would do the EPO and everything but realistically they don't help labor to happen earlier, they just help ripen it a little and I'm already ripening on my own anyway. It's only for 2-3 weeks... Totally doable than 20 weeks right?!?!?!?


----------



## Sini

Ive been feeling off for a good few days now. Today Im totally off food and having tummy and back ache. Got that feeling I need toilet (loose stools) and weird crampy pain.

Im laying down now with DS hoping Ill feel better after some sleep.

Last thing I want is to get properly ill or poorly :(


----------



## lady1985

Just for info im not using epo for induction im just super scared of tearing on birth and have found so many stories of it helping ladies in labour im doing it!!

Midwifes also recommend it. It has the same effect as sperm so its not invasive...and i have no chance of any sperm here DH is waaaay against sex now lol


----------



## Sini

Update!!!!

Waters gone!!

Ill have a september baby :D x


----------



## lady1985

good luck !!!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck, Sini!!!!


----------



## ptr

Yep, it was no joke when someone said it comes in threes! Woohoo, go sini!!!

Lady, yep it is correct that it helps with loosenig scar tissue but I do know of many that still tore even after taking EPO. I just don't want ladies to have false hope for EPO helping along labor faster because it doesn't do that.


----------



## jbell157

Good luck Sini! Looking forward to hearing back from you


----------



## Junebugs

Good luck Sini!!! :) and PTR I agree with you about the EPO


----------



## Sini

Thanks ladies :) 

Im sorting myself out at the moment. Showered, shaved, DYED MY HAIR (yes Im vain :D) and about to paint my nails. 

I got this panicky feeling I wont have time to keep up appearances when baby is here so Im doing crazy stuff 2am in the morning :D

Once I stop leaking waters Ill try get a bit of rest in :)


----------



## broodymrs

Omg sini. That's amazing. Good luck, and well done for looking good! I think it will be the last thing on my mind!


----------



## tx614

Good luck Sini!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Murmers0110

Good luck! So exciting!


----------



## goddess25

I plan to do the same sini. Gl.

I have not dyed my hair since I got pregnant so I have about 4inches of grey. Planning on dying it tomorrow and then having it cut at the salon.


----------



## goddess25

I plan to do the same sini. Gl.

I have not dyed my hair since I got pregnant so I have about 4inches of grey. Planning on dying it tomorrow and then having it cut at the salon.


----------



## girlnboots

Good luck, Sini! Early congrats on pumpkin #3! Can't wait to see pictures 

I haven't had a hair cut since December. I think its high time to do something about that as well!

I've been feeling sore and crampy all week. Intense back pain today, especially. I hope its good sign she's getting nice and cozy for her arrival in a week or so. I really wanted an October baby, but at this point I'm so uncomfortable I just want her here safely ASAP.
Her new position makes my legs worthless half the time and it feels like there's an ice pick in my lower back. For awhile it would help to do stretches or lay/sit and now it just doesn't matter. I've tried pelvic tilts and all kind of stuff, but this is one stubborn baby, just like her daddy. 

Oh yeah! Nesting has officially kicked in. I took a shower to relieve some soreness and the only thing I could think about was how I need to recaulk the bathtub. At midnight.


----------



## Girly922

Good luck sini!!

I hadn't even thought about getting myself presentable before birth. While we were ttc I dyed my hair back to my natural colour so I don't have to worry about that. But I haven't had it cut since last year sometime so it desperately needs doing. I can almost sit on it at the moment. Although, I must admit, it's not in too bad condition. 

This baby won't be here before October, and I'm starting to worry that he/she won't make the big arrival until November. But I'm getting so uncomfortable now I just want them here. Safely of course. I did dream I was in labour last night though. Reminds me I need to put the waterproof mattress protector on the bed. 

The past couple of days all I've been doing is eating and sleeping. Like no matter what I ate, I was hungry after. And constantly tired. TMI But then I've also had upset bowels and had some quite urgent loose movements. I've increased my fluids because I don't want to get dehydrated but wasn't sure if its just a normal part of late pregnancy now or if I'd actually picked up a bit of a tummy bug?


----------



## broodymrs

I think a lot of ppl have been like that girly. I keep swinging between being blocked up and then having to run to the loo! I think it is just another late pregnancy joy!


----------



## Sini

Copy/paste from third tri



She is here!!!

Nila Josefina born at 10.13am at home, weighing at a respectable 3.6kg/7pounds9, on the bathroom floor whilst on phone to emergency services.

Contractions picked up out of nowhere and there was not a chance to reach hospital 45mins away. She came out in 2 pushes with the cord round her neck and wasnt breathing.

Luckily she is ok. I lost roughly a litre of blood and have 4-5 big tears but apart from that we are great.

Cant believe how perfect she is at 37+2.

Will post pics another day. They keeping me and LO in for awhile to see if I need a blood tranfusion.

Thank you for all your support and wish you all labour dust! Xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congratulations Maze and Sini! Wow these babies don't want to wait until October. Hope you both are doing well :) xx


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations I'm so glad you are both ok! What a whirlwind of a birth!


----------



## Girly922

broodymrs said:


> I think a lot of ppl have been like that girly. I keep swinging between being blocked up and then having to run to the loo! I think it is just another late pregnancy joy!

I figured it was just another pregnancy joy. Lol. I've had plenty of changes in bowel movements over the past few months. But this has been different, with lots of urgency. And huge amounts of gas. Lol. 

Wow, sini. Glad to hear you're both doing okay. Hope you don't need a blood transfusion. Rest up hun.


----------



## girlnboots

Holy crap, Sini. Glad you are both doing ok! Can't imagine how terrifying that was for you.


----------



## tx614

Congrats Sini!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Oh my, Sini. Glad you are both doing well!! I hope you don't need a transfusion and heal up real nice. 

I hadn't had a hair cut since March, but got a cut and color on Friday. I cut more off than I would normally have because I know I won't get to it for a while after the baby comes. 

My family keeps telling me I'm going to go early. My guess is three days ealy or late. I do have frequent BH, but I don't really think I've had any contractions. I'm not really sure how I'll tell them apart in the beggining. I've had a few that seemed different in that I felt something in my lady bits during them.


----------



## broodymrs

Wow Sini. That sounds dramatic. You've got me scared now as my hospital is 45 mins away!! Hope you are both doing ok and you don't need a blood transfusion. xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

Wow Sini, that must have been really scary! I hope that you and baby are both safe and healthy and that you don't end up needing a transfusion. Rest up and I hope that you have a speedy recovery. Congrats on your little girl! :hugs:

It's so crazy to think that we have three pumpkins already and it's barely the middle of September. I'd love to have a September baby, but I'm not hold out much hope for it. I only have from tomorrow (first day of 37 weeks for me) until the 30th (first day of 39 weeks for me). Time is starting to fly (at long last!) though. I feel so ready for him to get here, but so unprepared at the same time. I still need to pack my hospital bag. :wacko:


----------



## Sini

Ladies: word if advice!!

Be prepared, you never know when/how/where babies decide to come. Thank god I had hospital bag ready so I got all my essentials and we had a plan b for what happens to DS etc..

I cant believe my october pumpkin turned into a mid september bubba!!

Labour/birth with DS took 3 days. Assumed this pregnancy would end up the same route.. Its what they say: every pregnancy is different!

Nila is sleeping like a doll n the ward is nearly empty. Im here alone and confused still of todays happenings!! 

Im looking at my belly and cant believe nothing is there :D


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations Sini, your right you always need to be prepared for all eventualitities.


----------



## lady1985

Congrats Sini - maybe the epo helped your labour progress fast after all! lol xx


----------



## lulu83

Congrats Sini! I can't believe you had her on the bathroom floor! I'm glad you're both ok! Sounds kinda scary!


----------



## dolly5x3

My first time seeing this thread so thought I'd say hi! I'm 21& expecting a little boy on October 31st. :)


----------



## Lownthwaite

Well ladies - I've been having contractions since 14:30 - been timing them and they were fairly regular every 6 minutes or so. Not all painful though some did come with back, hip and low uterus pain - but all lasting apporox 50 seconds. 

Still timing them but I think they may be fizzling out. :nope::cry: :shrug::wacko:


----------



## lady1985

fingers crossed Low- maybe some walking is needed! keep us updated xx


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Sini :flower:


----------



## tx614

Welcome Dolly! 

Walking may help Low-at least you are having contraction.I still have yet to have one or any BH. ugh.


----------



## girlnboots

I'm going to take a minute to brag. 

Marin has officially dropped! She's a good 6 inches lower and I feel sooooo much more comfortable. I can breathe and my acid reflux is almost gone. Pregnancy would have been a whole lot easier if she was this low the whole time. 

One step closer


----------



## broodymrs

Have you done anything to get her to drop girlnboots? Dylan is very stubbornly refusing to budge any further down.


----------



## Lostunicorn

Congratulations Maze and Sini :) 
I was in hospital last week with suspected pre term labour but it was put down to an irritable uterus. Have had period pain and contraction like feelings since then but nothing so far.
Really hoping Marshmallow is a September baby x


----------



## girlnboots

I haven't done a thing. I walk a lot at work, but I think the doctor shook her down a little bit last week. After he jiggled my belly, she turned her back out and after a few days of cramps and back pain, I woke up this morning feeling pretty awesome! I can fit my entire had between my bump and my ribs now, whereas before, she was ontop of my ribs. Ouch!

I still have a bit of back and hip pain, but there's still about 10 pounds of baby, uterus, and fluid in there, so I'm pretty ok with being a little achy.


----------



## Murmers0110

Welcome dolly!

Congrats sini on your healthy and dramatic baby girl :) what an entrance!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats Sini! I am glad you both are doing well. 
Girlnboots, I hope mine lo moves soon too, the heartburn is almost unbearable!


----------



## Murmers0110

Ok can someone please tell me what lighting crotch is?


----------



## girlnboots

I also call it vagina knives. When baby presses against your cervix, its like a bolt of lightening through your lady bits. Some say its a sign of baby engaging, but what isn't at this point? 

You'll know if/when you feel it.


----------



## Murmers0110

I have been feeling it for quite awhile actually. I just saw tonight ppl use that phrase and was wondering if it v w was the same feeling I was having and what it meant.


----------



## girlnboots

Yup! It's a bundle of fun, that's for sure, haha.

Is anyone else's skin going crazy? My chest and face are breaking out so bad. It's worse than junior high, haha.


----------



## lady1985

no skin break outs here...must be hormones changing for you :)

Worst night sleeping lastnight and woke up this morning with a few tightenings in the bottom of bump with period like cramps...not sure what those were!


----------



## jbell157

Ugh lady me too! I woke up with menstrual like cramps, went to pee, which usually makes it better but it got worse. Then I became nauseous. I felt awful for awhile but eventually fell back asleep.


----------



## SisterRose

I woke up in pain last night too. I was confused about whether or not it was contractions but I don't think so. I had really intense stomach pain and around my back that felt like I really needed to go to the toilet no.2. I felt my stomach and it was hard, I can only describe it as it felt like I could just feel all of the baby. The pain lasted for about 10mins straight, and then went away :shrug: went back to sleep after.

I have no idea what to expect with contractions as I was induced last time, and I went in to fast labour after they broke my waters so I had back to back contractions for 3hrs until she was born so didnt have intervals between them or a change in intensity so I havent got a clue!

I also woke up spotty today :dohh:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm officially full term! Now begins the insanity of anticipation and the frustration and impatience that comes with every week that passes and he's not here yet. :haha:

The left side of my pelvic bone is killing me today. I tossed and turned so much last night because I would get so sore after laying on one side for even just a few minutes. Pregnancy is getting old, I'm so glad that I'm almost done. I have a very short torso, so even though baby has already dropped I still feel his feet up in my ribs, I still get heartburn, and it's still hard to breathe sometimes. I wonder how big my little man is right now.

On the bright side, our nursery is basically finished aside from a few non-urgent touch ups and it looks great! I'll get pictures of it to post soon. :D


----------



## Murmers0110

Sometimes I feel so far behind you guys, like im the baby of the group. What a difference a week or 2 makes!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Me too murmers, i'm due the last day of Oct, feel so far behind. Everyone is ready for their babies and i feel nowhere near as ready.


----------



## angel2010

Me too Murmers! We will be there before you know it though!


----------



## SisterRose

yeah, same here. booooo.


----------



## Girly922

I'm wondering how many of us late october due dates will end up with November babies. 

I feel so rough today. Have had an upset tummy for a couple of days now with clammy/faint spells, some nausea. Lots of hot flushes, and a few bouts of diarrhoea. Sorry TMI. Plus a ridiculous amount of backache. I hope this doesn't last long. I'm done feeling crap.


----------



## SisterRose

Ahhh the joys of late pregnancy, so glamorous isnt it? ;) it's crazy but as soon as baby is born you'll miss being pregnant! I really missed my bump and missed being pregnant feeling baby moving inside. It really is a special(if not pain in the ass sometimes) experience!

I bet I'll go over due if they don't plan on inducing me. The latest I can go is 7th November without intervention that will be 2 weeks over due but if I have to be induced then I guess I could have a 8-9th of November baby! I would love either an halloween baby or a bonfire night baby if I go over due.


----------



## broodymrs

At least I know the very latest for me will be the 17th October. Not to make you feel bad ladies! Although I really think my acupuncture is helping me with my other issues so I actually feel a lot more comfortable being pregnant which is nice so not in such a hurry any more. Having said that next Monday acupuncturist has said we can start to 'open the door'! And I have my sweep next Thurs so hopefully I'll have a baby by the end of next week! Exciting!


----------



## Girly922

It it wasn't for the bad back, I would've been feeling great these past couple of weeks now baby's shifted down. I can breathe easy and have so much less heartburn. But now to get this stomach upset, I feel so weak. I don't want to eat anything. I'd quite happily curl up in a corner and sleep for weeks if I could get comfortable enough to sleep. Lol. 

I'm going to talk to my MW when we go through my birth plan to see if they'll consider inducing me at 40+10 if I go over. Really don't want to think that I could be stuck until 2 weeks overdue. If they agree, it'd mean I'd be induced around the 30th October so, technically, could still end up with a November baby.


----------



## angel2010

I know I will miss being pregnant. I wanted to be pregnant again within days of having my son I missed it so much. I am mostly comfortable now, it is only at night and the heartburn that stinks so bad. The latest I will go is 11/1 or 11/2 before I am induced due to being a vbac. The thought of 7 more weeks of crap sleep and being so uncomfortable at night sounds horrible though. I am really am trying to enjoy the rest of it. Due to Carter's size I only got to 36 weeks with him, so I am a little excited to get further and really "feel" the pregnancy and contractions and all that the end of pregnancy comes with. I am sure I will regret saying all that though!


----------



## dolly5x3

At what week did you ladies who are farther along drop? I'm 33 weeks n 4 days and feel so out of breath all the time! And baby's little kicks in my ribs really hurt. >.<


----------



## ptr

It varies, Dolly. some drop early, some never drop, some drop right before labor/delivery. 33 weeks is quite early for the baby to drop as the average of baby dropping is around 36-37 weeks and beyond.


----------



## ptr

I'm having some cramping, achiness down low and in my lower back. Feels almost like period is on its way. Probably doesn't really mean anything and that it only means my body is just getting ready for the baby. I have my dr appt tomorrow, would be interesting to see what the cervix check will tell. Last week I was 2 cm dilated, 70% effaced. I'm not holding breath that I will see more progress with the cervix tomorrow though. Probably the same.

I just got news that I am negative for GBS so no antibotics needed for labor :happydance:


----------



## girlnboots

I'm hoping they'll check me today since Marin dropped, but I'm not holding my breath. I'm 36 weeks, but my doctor is very hands-off, if you know what I mean. He doesn't do a whole lot of unnecessary tests or anything. I'm not even sure he'll check me unless I'm in labor. Oh well. It would just be something else for me to obsess over. With my luck, I'd be the one who stays at 3 cms for weeks and goes overdue, haha. 

Does anyone else get dead legs? I'm used to RLS, but instead of being tingly and twitchy, mine feel hollow.


----------



## ptr

girlnboots: you never know, he might want to check just to see where youve progressed.. they usually do a cervix check when they do a gbs swab anyway, hit 2 birds with a stone. you can always ask because he might be willing to check, just for you.


----------



## broodymrs

Sorry to say Dolly I've not dropped yet. As ptr says though it may not happen. I feel Dylan very low down and right under my ribs so I wonder if he's too big to ever get out of my ribs.


----------



## SisterRose

I don't think I've dropped yet. When I went for my ctg on Sunday the midwife said that she thinks the baby is fully engaged as she can't feel the head is palpable and can't move it from side to side. I don't "feel" as though the baby is engaged though, so I don't know. I'm wondering if perhaps baby is hiding her head away to one side and that's why she didn't feel she could move the head, but she is a midwife and experienced so I should think she knows what she's talking about :shrug:

I wasnt engaged, and didnt drop with DD either and she engaged and dropped in labour.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

what is the facebook group called anyone? With us all coming towards the end and most people won't use BnB as often after baby is born, i want to add the group to keep up with everyone.


----------



## lady1985

my bub dropped at 35 weeks...so at 35 its possible!!

ptr- ive had some period cramps and from what i can find out is these pains come from the cervix...so maybe u have something further happening there!! :)


----------



## girlnboots

No cervical check, and it doesn't sound like I'll get one unless I think I'm in labor. He did say to come in whenever and he'll check me out.

He said he'll induce me at 39 weeks if I just can't take it anymore, but he'd rather not due to complications and interventions, etc, but he wanted me to know it was an option. I will definitely not be induced before 40 weeks, and I'd rather not be induced at all. Just playing the waiting game now!

I'm gbs- as well! Yay! I was a little worried about that interfering with my labor-at-home plan.


----------



## ptr

My dr said he will give me induction at 39 weeks as an option but I don't know if I want it just yet. I was induced at 39w4d with my DD and it went picture perfect and I'm thinking I might take 39w5d (October 1st) because it will be easier for all of us since I need an interpreter, my hospital is 45 mins away and I have a DD that I would need someone to watch. We will see how I feel when I am closer to October 1st whether I want to take the induction or waiting a little longer or I might even want to wait till I go naturally.


----------



## ptr

Paiyton, you'll need to add maze to fb then she will be able to add you to the group as its a secret group so you can't search for it.


----------



## goddess25

Sounds like there are a lot of practice pains going on for everyone...

I am exhausted. DH is totally immobile with a hurt back so I am having to do everything in the house, with the kids, housework, lifting heavy stuff and bla bla bla plus helping him out of chairs and I am tired and feeling sick.

If I go into labour before he gets better we are done for as he wont be able to look after the kids and we have no one else.


----------



## Lownthwaite

lady1985 said:


> fingers crossed Low- maybe some walking is needed! keep us updated xx

Well I woke up at 02:30 last night with a bad tummy (like when you have a tummy bug), I felt really hot but chilly too and a bit sick. Ended up having a bout of diarrhea, then some contractions and went back to sleep. :wacko:
Woke up again at 06:30 with period type back pain, had some more contractions and again felt quite off. 

Called the hospital as contractions were roughly every 4-5 minutes and had been more or less consistent since 14:30 the day before. 

I was told to take some paracetamol and call back in an hour. 

Called back and was told it sounded like I'm in latent (early) labour and so long as I was happy coping at home, had no bleeding, leaking waters, pain in my scar (I'm having a VBAC) or feeling unwell then I was okay to labour at home until any of the above happened or I felt I needed more pain relief.

Well the contractions have got a bit stronger but are now totally irregular! :cry: I've gone from 10 - 12 an hour to 1 / 2 an hour if I'm lucky! It's like it stops and starts!! :cry: All I want is for it to progress! :cry:


----------



## goddess25

Hope it starts back up for you rather than it being a total practice run. This exact thing happened to me a few times in my last pregnancy before the real event..it was very confusing.


----------



## girlnboots

Actually, I THINK any member can add a new person. I was being curious today since i figured maze was probably preoccupied. My name is Stephanie Price if you want to add me and try it. If you can even find me, haha. My picture is an ultrasound.


----------



## jbell157

girlnboots there are over 1000 Stephanie prices lol. What is your current city or something else to search for you with?

goddess I hope your DH gets better real soon :) Try and take it as easy as you can if that's at all possible.

Low I hope your contractions become regular again. Hang in there. 

if I can't find girlnboots what's Maze's real name so we can find her on facebook?


----------



## girlnboots

I'm in Mexico, Missouri. I'll send you a message with Maze's name.


----------



## ptr

Yes... of course You can add any member to a secret group but depending on the settings, it may require admin's approval and maze is the admin. That's why I said its probably easier for people to add maze to get added to the group but she's probably preoccupied with the new babe. Hopefully she gets on soon!


----------



## Sbmack

I hope labor speeds up for you Low!!

Goddess, I can't I,whine being exhausted and pregnant with two LO's at home. Kuddos to you!!

I don't think my LO has dropped yet. I'm really uncomfortable because she's all up in my ribs. A foot here or a bum there. I've been having lots of BH's though. I'm pretty comfortable at night still so that's great. I've been working too much, which is causing all the BH and makin me so tired by the end of the day. 

I may have asked this already, but has anyone's feet grown?? Also, to the that are already moms, if your feet grew during pregnancy, did they go back after or stay bigger??


----------



## lulu83

Sbmack said:


> I hope labor speeds up for you Low!!
> 
> Goddess, I can't I,whine being exhausted and pregnant with two LO's at home. Kuddos to you!!
> 
> I don't think my LO has dropped yet. I'm really uncomfortable because she's all up in my ribs. A foot here or a bum there. I've been having lots of BH's though. I'm pretty comfortable at night still so that's great. I've been working too much, which is causing all the BH and makin me so tired by the end of the day.
> 
> I may have asked this already, but has anyone's feet grown?? Also, to the that are already moms, if your feet grew during pregnancy, did they go back after or stay bigger??

My feet went up a whole size with my first pregnancy and never shrunk back! It was seriously the saddest thing ever...I have a bit of a shoe collection. I literally have shoes that I had in high school..now most, if not all of them don't fit :( I still haven't gotten rid of them, but I probably should. Thankfully my feet haven't grown this time around. I can't afford to have my feet grown any more!


----------



## ptr

My feet didn't grow but my friends who were pregnant had their feet grow and unfortunately they didn't go back to normal. One had to sell all of her shoes and start all over with her collection!


----------



## tx614

My feet haven't grown or really swelled at all yet. My friend had her's go up a whole size too though! I can't imagine having to get rid of all my shoes!!!!


----------



## Murmers0110

My feet havnt grown and are just in the past few days starting to swell. 

I have my last bi weekly appointment this week. I get my swab done and I hope to find out more about her position. 

As far as being induced my date is (25th) 4 days after my due date (21) so I will definitely have an October baby.


----------



## broodymrs

Hope this is the real thing low. I keep getting loads of pains at night then they just peter out, not fair!

Hope you amd dh feel better soon goddess


----------



## Girly922

Well my body gave me a good practice run last night. After going to the toilet countless times in one day to clear everything out, every time I ate it just went straight through me. It started off some mild contractions. They were coming every 5-6 minutes and lasting about 30 seconds for about 3 hours. But didn't increase in intensity at all. They did increase in frequency at one point and I panicked a bit. I still haven't packed my hospital bag or washed baby's clothes yet. I tried changing position, having a bath, went for a walk, nothing stopped them. So I curled up with OH and monitored them and they eventually fizzled out. Definitely given me the kick up the ass I needed to pack my bag and get ready. Lol. 

As for swollen feet. My feet have been swelling for weeks now but go down fairly well overnight. I really hope they go back to normal size afterwards. At the moment I can't even get my converse on :(


----------



## broodymrs

I am so crampy today which is unusual as my cramps are normally at night. I'm considering getting some epo but not sure as the 2 ppl i've seen who have taken them have then gone straight into labour!


----------



## SisterRose

What exactly is EPO? I mean...I know what it stands for but what does it do and is it proven safe to take in pregnancy? I saw some in Aldi the other day for a couple of pound and considered buying some.


----------



## Girly922

It can help soften your cervix. It doesn't induce or bring baby any sooner than when baby's ready, but can help to prevent tears and can help you dilate. It's not recommended in high risk pregnancies and you should always speak to your MW before starting it. Some recommend it, some don't believe it does anything at all. For me, I figured it was worth a try. MW was happy with me taking it. EPO really helped give me more fertile mucus when ttc so I'm hoping it'll help soften things up ready for labour.


----------



## SisterRose

Ohh right, thanks for that Girly  I'm classed as "high risk" and see a consultant so I don't know what kind of high risk pregnancy they don't reccomend it for. I also only had a 3 hour labour last time, so I don't want to risk any faster incase I don't make it to the hospital ha ha


----------



## Girly922

They probably wouldn't recommend it then. Lol. It can speed up dilation so if you're at risk of not making it to the hospital already, probably not a good idea. I'm not sure what 'high risk' they don't recommend it for but I know my friend, who was hoping for a vbac, was told not to take it and to stay away from RLT.


----------



## broodymrs

Not sure if I might be high risk also then. I wouldn't want to not make it to the hospital. Think I'll ask midwife on thurs.


----------



## Girly922

Always best to ask your MW first. As its my first baby, they don't think I'll have too much trouble getting to the hospital in time seeing as its only a 20 minute drive.


----------



## lady1985

I'm taking the EPO I started x2 500mg orally at 34 weeks, now as from Saturday at 36 weeks I started inserting x2 500mg each night. Nothing notable has happened..trust me if anything was going to start labour it wouldn't be epo! :) Like Girly said it helps with thinning the cervix (when the time is right) it doesn't induce.

Anyone suffering with an intense pressure when standing up, I get this rush of downward presurre through my body down to my legs and lower back, it actually takes away my breath!! Urghhhhh!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I think i've added the right Stephanie lol, my name is Rachel, so the add is from me.

Good luck to all you ladies close who are having pains/niggles. i have midwife tomorrow and i'm thinking baby has gone head down. Been having more and more braxton hicks and tingling in cervix when baby punches at it. Hoping this baby holds out until section date, but i have a feeling he will be as eager as his brother to get out LOL.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, the good news is that I'm still 80% effaced and 2 cm dilated now, so I'm continuing to make pre-labor progress. The bad news is that I tested positive for GBS, so it looks like I'll be getting IV antibiotics when I go into labor. At least I know that I'll make it to the hospital as it's only a 10-15 minute drive from where I live. I'm not looking forward to the argument I'll probably have with the nurse administering the IV about how she can beat my hands all she wants but she's still going to have to put it in my arm because the veins in my hands are too small. When I had my tonsillectomy the nurse got so frustrated because she sat there hitting my hands to try and get the veins to swell and had to put it in my arm instead after about 5 minutes of fruitless effort. :p


----------



## broodymrs

O no kalonkiki that sounds horrible. At least things are going in the right direction labour wise for you.

Lady i'm having lots of pressure. It actually feels like there's a little head between my legs and i seem to be able to see the outline low down too! Prob not moved any further tho knowing this one.


----------



## SisterRose

I don't feel much pressure when I'm walking around, and I can't feel a head noticeable between my legs either. Some times I get pressure when I walk, at ranvadom intervals. I have felt today a pushing sensation when the baby moves though and it feels like her head is pushing downwards in my vagina, like right "there" almost similar to the feeling I got when I needed to push with DD last time :wacko: no idea if that is engaging or not?

Kalon - Oh no! sorry about the GBS. I hope that you have an easy time with the IV and the nurse listens to you. I tested positive for GBS early in the pregnancy so will be having the IV in labour too!


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks ladies. I'm sure it won't be too bad, I'm just glad that all it will take to make things okay is an IV with antibiotics. :haha:

I'm starting to get nervous! I've been losing my mucous plug for at a week or two now and when I went to the bathroom earlier I think I had my bloody show. There were two big chunks of mucous in the toilet that where tinged with blood. :wacko:


----------



## ptr

Sounds exciting kalon! Labor spotting seems to be similar to the tww symptom spotting huh? :haha:


----------



## girlnboots

At least labor is a bit more guaranteed than the tww! That's the only good thing. 

I talked to my doctor's nurse about what I can do to sleep for more than 45 minutes at a time. Apparently milk and regular Tylenol is a good way to fall asleep? Also, You metabolize caffeine differently in pregnancy, so its not a good idea to drink it after 5. I'm going to try it and see if it helps.


----------



## ptr

milk gives me heartburn so i avoid it ... i rarely have caffeine, and if i do have a little of caffeine it's for lunch and nothing after 5 pm either. i drink loads of water and still have a hard time falling asleep at nights. Half a tab of unisom helps me fall asleep and stay asleep longer. that's another suggestion if you don't want to try milk/tylenol.


----------



## girlnboots

They told me not to take unisom, but to try the tips they gave me the next few nights and see if it helps. If not, give them a call Thursday and see if there's anything else. 

I can't fall asleep or stay asleep. Miserable! At least when Marin's here, I can sleep when she sleeps and I bet she'll sleep more than 45 minutes every 2 hours. If not, I'm giving her back.


----------



## ptr

Really?? Why do they say no to unisom? They actually recommend 1/2 a tab of unisom and b2 vitamin as a combo to fight morning sickness since that is the same meds what they give in Canada.


----------



## Lownthwaite

Well contractions returned about 7:30pm - within an hour they were intense and 7 mins apart so I called hospital. They said take paracetamol and have a bath. 

Had more in the bath and just got out and bouncing on my ball.......want to make sure they're still consistent before calling back........ :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

Good luck low!!


----------



## ptr

why would they want you to take med for the contractions? fx this is the real thing for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Lownthwaite

ptr said:


> why would they want you to take med for the contractions? fx this is the real thing for you!! :happydance:

It seems like the usual response to the first phone call here in the UK. 

I did mention I've been having hot / cold chills - maybe it's to keep my temperature down. :shrug:


----------



## jbell157

Good luck low! 

Kalon how exciting!

Girlnboots I was having a hard time sleeping too and I added more pillows and ended up making some sort of little next. I slept great last night so maybe more pillows? Idk but I hope you find something :)

I had my first set of BH today. I didn't know if I had had them before but whatever I had today was new so I'm assuming that's what they were. Plus it scared the crap out of me. It was three contractions about a minute apart and they took my breath away. I didn't even realize what was going on for the first one but when I figured it out it really scared me because I have never felt anything like that before. I got up and went to the bathroom and took a few deep breaths and it stopped. They didn't hurt they just caught me off guard.


----------



## Junebugs

Good luck low!!


----------



## angel2010

Good luck Low!! 
I am sleeping very badly too. I have read that you can take a unisom. I may try it soon. I can't drink milk before bed because I can't have calcium within two hours of taking my thyroid meds. I already have a nest of pillows, so that isn't working for me. Mine is a combo of heartburn, restlessness, insomnia and just general uncomfortableness. So maybe the unisom will help me fall asleep through all that.


----------



## girlnboots

I specifically asked about unisom and they told me no :-( Maybe they just want me to try other general relaxation/sleep techniques before letting me take anything stronger.


----------



## angel2010

girlnboots said:


> I specifically asked about unisom and they told me no :-( Maybe they just want me to try other general relaxation/sleep techniques before letting me take anything stronger.

You are probably right, especially since your dr likes the natural approach.


----------



## tx614

Good luck Low!!!

Kalon-keep us updated! Sounds like you may be having a September baby too!! :)

I have trouble sleeping too, but my pillow fort has helped. I have been waking up around 3am though and have been wide awake. No luck falling back asleep. So I fold baby clothes. At least I am being productive!! It is the only time I have been able to work on the baby's stuff anyway.


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck, Low! I hope that this is the real thing for you and that labor progresses smoothly for you. :happydance:

I went to the bathroom just now and when I wiped there was more bloody mucous on the toilet paper. I know that you can have spotting from internal exams, but I haven't had any spotting this entire pregnancy, even with other internal exams that I've had, and it seems like there is more mucous than blood and the blood appears to be inside of the mucous and not very fresh. That's what has me thinking that it could be my bloody show. Is it possible for an internal exam to cause you to have your bloody show? I'm trying not to get my hopes up about going into labor anytime soon because I know that I'll be disappointed if it's a false alarm and I find out that it could still be a couple more weeks until I go into labor. I suppose there's no way to know for sure until I start having contractions, whether that's hours from now or weeks from now. :shrug:
I'm pretty sure that this is at least the loss of my mucous plug the rest of the way though if not my bloody show. I'm pretty optimistic that if I do go overdue, it'll only be by a few days.

We started sleeping in the nursery last night. The mattress in there is so much more comfortable and there's a lot less junk laying around so it makes it easier to get up and go to the bathroom in the middle of the night. I slept better last night than I have in what feels like ages. Whenever I feel restless I tend to take a warm bath for about 15 to 20 minutes and usually that relaxes me enough that I sleep well afterward. It's also nice to climb into bed feeling clean.


----------



## tx614

I agree!! My best sleep is after a bath and when their are clean sheets on the bed. I love that feeling!

Sounds like your bloody show to


----------



## tx614

Sorry that sent early.

I was gonna say that it sounds like your bloody show to me, but I am not sure about the exam causing it. It seems like it would have been irritated earlier in an exam. But maybe it could have been irritated if your cervix is more swollen or something? I am not sure. But if it is your bloody show, I think things will get started this week!! So we will just have to wait and see.

That is a good idea to have a bed in the nursery. I wish ours had room!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Oh I don't know what I would do without my baths... its the only thing that keeps me going :)

With mason I had a bit of blood mixed in with mucus (more mucus) after my dr. Did an internal, nothing really after that but a few days later I got more .Then over the next 3 days I would get more and more (it would be really bloody mixed in with mucus and ALOT of it.. sorry for the tmi) then I started contractions that night... I will tell you I helped it along by walking a lot and dtd ;)


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck Low!

Sounds promising Kalon. Sorry about the Gbs!

I've been sleeping pretty well for the most part. Last night I was up a bunch as I am coming down with a head cold. I've been miserable all day and can barely breath. Can't taste anything at the moment either. Maybe that will prevent me from shoving cupcakes down my throat. I have four weeks left and only two pounds left to gain if I want to stay within my goal. I won't be too concerned if I go a little over, but I weigh more than my husband now....


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck Low! 

Hope it's the start of something for you Kalon.


----------



## Lownthwaite

Well things fizzled out again at 1am. I went to bed - was woken up a few times in the night with pains but went back to sleep - had a few contractions this morning but they're mild now and irregular again. This is driving me up the wall!! :wacko: Day 4 of contractions.....

SO frustrating! 

I hope you ladies that are also having niggles are having better luck than me! :cry:


----------



## Sini

Oooh hi ladies! Im stalking you all to see who delivers next and whats happening in your last weeks :)

Nila is now 3 days old and doing great!

I was worried having 2 kids to look after but our DS has been brilliant and adores his baby sister.

Im still feeling a bit distant from the traumatic birth experience and Ive got the impression from mw's and dr's that they will keep an eye on me for pnd etc..

Just wanted to say that I had terrible spd/pelvic girdle pain, but it stopped as soon as I delivered!


----------



## girlnboots

Glad you're doing well, Sini! Please take care!

I just slept for 2.5 hours, then OH came to bed. Sigh. It was very hard to fall asleep, but it seems like I slept better.


----------



## broodymrs

Hoping it's not too much longer low and kalon. 

Glad u r doin ok sini.

I'm having pretty strong bh most nights now, and have started with snot like mucas. Still got a feeling it wil be a while yet tho.

One of my best friends gave birth to her little girl last night. 9lb14 just on gas and air, 6 days late. I'm so proud of her so just had to brag a little!


----------



## KalonKiki

Glad that you and your little girl and doing well, Sini. :thumbup:

Oh Low honey, I'm sorry this has been so frustrating. Anyone would have every right to go totally mad after 4 days of contractions with no progress. I hope things speed up and get easier for you soon. :hugs:

I'm still getting bloody mucous, so I have my FXed that I'll give birth sometime in the next week or two! :blush:

Sounds like you've started losing your mucous plug, Broody. FXed that it goes more quickly for you than you think it will. Congrats to your friend!


----------



## SisterRose

Sorry to hear things stopped again Low- Hopefully baby will stop playing with you soon and decide it's time for the grand entrance. Doesn't sound like it will be much longer now :hugs:

Sounds like everybody is progressing well, especially you ladies who're a few weeks ahead of us late October mummies. I had a consultant appointment today and as far as I could tell from what was said I won't be left to go to term and they're going to discuss when an induction will be best next week after my (possibly last) growth scan. :-o I think I'll wait until I hear what's going to happen but I think I'm going to put the babies little crib together next weekend ready just incase.


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry the contractions have stalled Low!! 

Glad to hear you're doing well Sini! That's great your son is being such a good big brother!!

I get a ton of BH at night too, broody. I'm still at least a few weeks out though and I haven't noticed any plug. Yay to your friend. That's a big baby to have au natural.


----------



## goddess25

Kalon it totally sounds like your losing your mucous plug and having your show...i bleed after all my internal exams but if you don't its unlikely although your cervix is much more irritable. Fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long. This is the frustrating part i find when your just waiting for something to happen.

Low I can understand your frustration, it sounds awful. 4 days of contractions with nothing to show for it.

I just have a tonne of pelvic pain that has certainly increased, and he/she is continuously banging my cervix with its head which is uncomfortable and stops me walking if it happens for a few seconds. Lots of cramping and lower back pain but no contractions and I have not lost any plug yet.


----------



## lulu83

Lots of cramping here. Off and on contractions..probably from dehydration. I've been super nauseous and puked twice today..also have a terrible headache. Overall, I feel like ass. I was up at least once an hour last night due to cramping pain, having to pee or my 14 month olds molar pain. Poor girl wouldn't go down until 10:30 and fussed a but hourly, thankfully I only had to go into her room once to soothe her, but I was still awake every time she whimpered. Then, this morning I had to wake her up to go get her shots..poor girl :( she was sick at her 1year well child, so we had to wait for shots..now she gets them while her molars are coming in :( I'm so tired, all I want to do is sleep, but we all know how impossible that can be when this far along!

Part of me is looking forward to a little "break" while in the hospital when this baby comes. Newborns sleep a lot, so I'm hoping I can too while I'm there! Wishful thinking, I know..with drs and nurses constantly coming in...but a girl can dream, right?? I'm just so tired..

Whine fest over! I should be enjoying my last days/weeks as a family of 3 :)


----------



## tx614

I haven't lost my plug yet either. Also, I feel like she has been quiet today and yesterday. Anyone else having a quiet baby at this time?


----------



## Girly922

Sorry to hear things slowed down again low. 

And great to hear you're all doing well sini. 

Ladies who are losing/have lost their plug, what is it like? I've been having some thick gloopy discharge occasionally. Just small amounts. Very snot like but slimier than most of the descriptions I can find. Wondering if its just discharge or whether it could be small amounts of my plug? No pink tinges but I understand that you can lose small amounts overtime, and not everyone has a bloody show. Or is it just normal late pregnancy discharge?


----------



## Murmers0110

Sooo guess who gets to see her baby next wed?! Thats right! This girl! Im so excited. Havnt had a scan since week 18. I had my swab done today and I also got checked for the first time. I am zero straight across the board. Woohoo!


----------



## goddess25

Both times for me it was fairly large pieces of tissue brown and red tinged and after that there was blood stained mucous when I wiped.


----------



## Junebugs

YAY thats exciting murmurs.. are you being induced or just having an ultrasound done???

It can be normal to lose bits of you mucus plug thoughout your pregnancy and it is different then "a bloody show" Like goddess said there is no second guessing that... its lots of brown/red blood mixed into your mucus. What your seeing could be bits of your plug or just some discharge :)


----------



## Murmers0110

No just an ultra sound. I haven't had one since week 18. They are checking her position. Im hoping to see her girly bits too. :) I havnt had a scan since the anatomy scan.


----------



## Junebugs

aww thats great! You must be so happy :)


----------



## goddess25

Its always exciting to have another ultrasound. Hope she is in a good position for you.


----------



## SisterRose

Yay for seeing baby again Murmurs! Will be nice to have another peek at the girly bits too just for confirmation. I've asked 5 times now and every time still girl so phew! :haha:


Does anyone else keep on dreaming that their waters break? I've had about 5 dreams in a week that they have in random places!


----------



## SisterRose

Annnnnnnnnnndddddd!!!! we're coming up to more or less the last week on September :-o I'm super excited to be in October :happydance:


----------



## girlnboots

I dream about labor in general. I have so many aches and pains in my bump, hips, and back throughout the night, so I'll wake up convinced I was in labor. Nope, just sciatica. 

I can't wait to see my baby girl's face.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Yey for scan murmers :)

Sisterrose, i keep imagining my waters breaking on the school walk with my daughter. It's a 15 minute walk which i do on my own, so i have my phone in my hand all the time, especially with my DS being early.
I've also been having this recurring dream where i give birth on my mother's bathroom floor, and mum helps to deliver baby. I hate dreams when pregnant they feel so real.


----------



## Lownthwaite

PaiytonsMummy said:


> Yey for scan murmers :)
> 
> Sisterrose, i keep imagining my waters breaking on the school walk with my daughter. It's a 15 minute walk which i do on my own, so i have my phone in my hand all the time, especially with my DS being early.
> I've also been having this recurring dream where i give birth on my mother's bathroom floor, and mum helps to deliver baby. I hate dreams when pregnant they feel so real.

I keep thinking this too! :haha:

I do the walk to nursery on my own with DD and I keep imagining my waters going whilst doing that! Or once I get into nursery all over the classroom floor! :dohh:

I'm generally at home the rest of the time so to go when I'm out in public would be just typical! :wacko:


----------



## lady1985

Low - Hope you are getting somewhere now - days of contractions doesn't sound like too much fun...thinking of you! :thumbup: Not sure if it counts but maybe this can now be labour dust :haha:
:dust::dust:

Broodymrs - sounds like you are gearing up with the BH and mucas - I haven't seen any yet..maybe around the corner tho! :thumbup:

KalonKiki - Any progress after the bloody show?

lulu83 - hope you manage to rest up a bit before labour kicks in :sleep:

tx614 - I don't think everyone notices plug loss anyway - so i'm not worried I haven't seen it yet either. Baby is still quite active here - try lying on your left after drinking something really cold (sugar doesn't work for my bub!). :coffee:

AFM - bub has somehow turned around so his back is now on my left (looking down at bump) this is strange as he has been in the same position (on the right) since 30 weeks! Felling kicks so much stronger now as the placenta was over his feet kicking area...ouch!! I think with him turning sides he's moved lower...I'm now feeling hicupps very stongly in my butt!!! haha!


----------



## SisterRose

I heard a little rumor that if your waters break in Tesco or marks and spencers they send you vouchers and give you free baby things. I think it's probably just a story though, but if mine were to break anywhere I hope it's in one of those places just in case :haha: we live right around the corner from Tesco so I'm always in there nosing around.


----------



## Hotbump

Havent posted here in some time  Just an update for whoever remembers me :haha: I've been also having the sharp pain in my cervix for about a week or two, and I swear I can feel him pushing down at time, also sometimes it hurts to walk or even get out of bed which is no fun. Have an aappointmen today and a scam tomorrow as baby started to suddenly measure small when he always measured on time. 

My oldest got strep this week and I was told to stay away at least for 24hrs, going to get tested for it today and hopefully I dont have it.....


----------



## Girly922

SisterRose said:


> I heard a little rumor that if your waters break in Tesco or marks and spencers they send you vouchers and give you free baby things. I think it's probably just a story though, but if mine were to break anywhere I hope it's in one of those places just in case :haha: we live right around the corner from Tesco so I'm always in there nosing around.

If this is true, I may just spend the next few weeks in tesco!!:haha:


----------



## girlnboots

Hi hotbump! Nice to see you. Sorry about your LO. I can't imagine being told to stay away. :-( hope they feel better soon without getting you sick too!

I wonder if Walmart does that! I might have to postpone my leave til then. Of course, with how stingy they are, I provably wouldn't count cuz I work there. 

I didn't get to sleep until 5am. It's now 7:30 and I've been awake about 15 minutes. Sigh. I'm ready for a good sleep.


----------



## broodymrs

Sorry you are struggling so much with sleep girlnboots. In terms of getting free stuff if your waters go in a shop, I've looked into this and apparently it's at the discretion of the shop manager. Knowing me I'd just get given a mop and told to clean it up!

Well I have just come back from my midwife appointment and it was absolutely rubbish. It was a horrible midwife who I have only seen once before and that was when I had to argue to be consultant led. She says Dylan's head isn't even in my pelvis now, when I said it has been 1/5th for 2 weeks she said they don't pop in and out so the other 2 midwives and consultant who have said 1/5th must be wrong. Asked about using evening primrose oil and she said she didn't know, so I said would it be safest to stay away then and she just said it's up to me. Showed her my rash around my stretchmarks and she said she'd test my liver but prob just stretchmarks, didn't even mention that Puppp thing which I think it probably is. She gave me a dirty look when I said I'm supposed to be having a sweep next week and was huffing and puffing over booking me in for it. I really hope my regular midwife is back next week. As rubbish as she is for answering her phone at least she is nice unlike the bitch I've seen today. Also I had to ask her twice what I am measuring (now at 40cm - this is going to be one big baby!). She is just so unhelpful.

I think given that there hasn't been any progress in Dylan moving down for 3 weeks now I'm going to give EPO a try. 

Feeling so rubbish today. Had a massive argument with DH last night, I ended up walking out and going for a drive. We hardly ever argue so I hate it and normally I don't bear grudges but I really feel like I can't forgive him even though it was only over something silly. So was feeling rubbish anyway then disappointing appointment today. Just feeling sorry for myself!


----------



## SisterRose

Wow Broody, that midwife sounds like a proper bitch :-s I find some midwives are just crap at the job, I think being friendly and helpful is part of being a midwife and it's always nicer, and more relaxing being with somebody who seems like they actually care and want to help you! hope your usual midwife is back next week *fingers crossed*

As for baby popping in and out of the pelvis, I know that can definitely happen in subsequent pregnancies but I don't know about first pregnancies? I can't really see why not though :shrug:

Hotbump - Hope you get the all clear and that you can spend some time around LO soon :( how awful having to keep your distance!

I think I'd totally be up for going in to tesco and doing squats down the aisles for an hour or so a day once I hit 37 weeks if they do really give out freebies ;)!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Sorry to hear you've had a bad day broody. :hugs: I hope things are better before bedtime and you get your nice midwife back! :hugs:

I had the runs again this morning and 2 very mild contractions but nothing else to report really - baby very active and his movements make me sore. :wacko:

I just wish he'd come now! This is getting tedious. :nope::wacko:


----------



## broodymrs

How rubbish Low. I'm having similar kinds of things, in a way it would be better to have nothing then just go into labour quickly. Are you trying anything to get things to speed up?


----------



## Lownthwaite

broodymrs said:


> How rubbish Low. I'm having similar kinds of things, in a way it would be better to have nothing then just go into labour quickly. Are you trying anything to get things to speed up?

I know what you mean - I'd rather it all start properly or just go away! :dohh:

I've had some spicy foods - but that's nothing really new as I'm partial to a good curry / enchiladas etc. I've eaten some pineapple but admittedly probably not enough as it takes so much to really work! :dohh:
DH has tried massaging my feet and ankles but not really sure if he's doing it right. :dohh:
Not tried DTD for a good few days so might give that a go when DH home from work - it's just so hard to get comfy! :blush: 

In the meantime I'm bouncing away and rocking on my ball - I just hope he comes before my 40 week consultation. I don't want to be induced or have another section! :nope::cry: 12 days and counting!


----------



## broodymrs

Lownthwaite said:


> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> How rubbish Low. I'm having similar kinds of things, in a way it would be better to have nothing then just go into labour quickly. Are you trying anything to get things to speed up?
> 
> I know what you mean - I'd rather it all start properly or just go away! :dohh:
> 
> I've had some spicy foods - but that's nothing really new as I'm partial to a good curry / enchiladas etc. I've eaten some pineapple but admittedly probably not enough as it takes so much to really work! :dohh:
> DH has tried massaging my feet and ankles but not really sure if he's doing it right. :dohh:
> Not tried DTD for a good few days so might give that a go when DH home from work - it's just so hard to get comfy! :blush:
> 
> In the meantime I'm bouncing away and rocking on my ball - I just hope he comes before my 40 week consultation. I don't want to be induced or have another section! :nope::cry: 12 days and counting!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed. A lot can happen in 12 days!


----------



## Lownthwaite

broodymrs said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> How rubbish Low. I'm having similar kinds of things, in a way it would be better to have nothing then just go into labour quickly. Are you trying anything to get things to speed up?
> 
> I know what you mean - I'd rather it all start properly or just go away! :dohh:
> 
> I've had some spicy foods - but that's nothing really new as I'm partial to a good curry / enchiladas etc. I've eaten some pineapple but admittedly probably not enough as it takes so much to really work! :dohh:
> DH has tried massaging my feet and ankles but not really sure if he's doing it right. :dohh:
> Not tried DTD for a good few days so might give that a go when DH home from work - it's just so hard to get comfy! :blush:
> 
> In the meantime I'm bouncing away and rocking on my ball - I just hope he comes before my 40 week consultation. I don't want to be induced or have another section! :nope::cry: 12 days and counting!Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed. A lot can happen in 12 days!Click to expand...

It can - I keep trying to tell myself that but I'm just getting disheartened. :nope:

I just really don't want to have to see that consultant (registrar) again - or make the decision. I've told DH to bring more pineapple home tonight and will give that another go. :wacko:


----------



## goddess25

Broody sounds like a horrible appointment.


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww Low, I'm sorry things are still so crappy. I really hope that bub stops playing around with you and comes for real before your 40 week appointment. :hugs:

I'm sorry that you had a fight with your OH and then a really bad appointment, Broody. I don't know why bitter people go into fields like midwifery, it just doesn't make any since to me. Hopefully your regular midwife will be back next week. I'm glad that I see the same OB every week. She's excellent and it's reassuring knowing that there's a good chance that she'll be the one to deliver my son.

Oh no Hotbump, strep is never any fun. I hope that you don't have it and that your LO gets better soon.

I still appear to be losing my plug (although there is no blood in the mucous anymore) and I think I'm still making pre-labor progression as I've had a lot of pelvic, uterine, and back pain the past couple of days. I'm not sure if it was just some spotting that happened to come out with my plug or if it really was my bloody show, but at least bub still seems to be making progress. I really do think that he's trying to prepare for the big day as best he can right now, but I'm still not certain as to when the actual contractions will start up. :shrug:


----------



## Maze

I need to catch up on this thread, this last week has been pretty difficult and busy! As promised, here are some pictures and my birth story.

As you know I was worried that I was entering active Labour on the 11th, my daughter's 2nd birthday. When I was let out of the hospital the contractions began to get worse and even closer together. I tried to take a bath and that normally would make me comfortable, but this time it barely made a difference. By 2am on the 12th I couldn't take it anymore and went back into the hospital. My cervix wasn't changing, despite that my contractions were only 3-4 minutes apart and peaking to the top line. 

The nurse offered me a shot of morphine, saying it would make me more comfortable and slow the contractions down long enough for my doctor to arrive at around 7am. I was nervous about the morphine, but it did help take off the edge a bit. It wasn't so much that the pain was any less, but I just didn't really care that I was experiencing it and was able to relax through the contractions. 

They gave me a second shot after my doctor arrived, she wasn't too concerned about me delivering because my cervix wasn't changing and she had some obligations until 4pm and said that if things didn't settle before then she would preform the c-section at that time. 

The ob-gyn working the floor in her stead decided I needed a third shot, in hopes to stop my contractions completely. I don't know why she thought, after two shots and nothing of the sort happening that a third would make a difference. To make matters worse, they were supposed to be spaced 4 hours apart and it had only been 2 and a half hours since my last dose... but at her insistence I just kinda gave in despite my better instincts. 

Big mistake. 

I began to hallucinate in a bad way, I was completely out of it. I am still not sure about what actually happened and what I thought was happening during that time. They rushed me to the OR, and along the way I was throwing up buckets of clear fluid (from ice chips) and continued doing so even in the OR. They finally got it under control by medication in my IV and the c-section itself ran smoothly despite how out of it I was. 

After the medication wore off, I was able to snuggle with my wee-guy... unfortunately he was sleepy from the morphine for the next 48 hours. On the 14th we were about to be discharged when the pediatrician suddenly stopped us because Oliver's bilirubin levels were too high. He had to do phototherapy for the next 48 hours to fight back the jaundice. It made for an almost 5 day stay in hospital. 

He is still going in for daily blood tests to check his bilirubin, his poor tiny heels are sore from needles. 

However, I love having him here and having him home. He is a lovely baby and wakes up twice a night to feed every 3-4 hours and promptly goes back to sleep, thus letting us sleep. He is still a little on the sleepy side in general but I am reassured that it is normal for a newborn who was on the earlier side of term. 

I have an over-production of milk right now, which is actually the sorest part of my body despite my incision. I have to say, cabbage leaves are amazing for engorgement, I didn't use them in the last two pregnancies thinking that putting cabbage in your bra sounded weird... but seriously, if when your milk comes in you find yourself with rock-hard and very sore breasts, get some cabbage!

I can't believe this journey is over for me. This was my last pregnancy and now that it is done I find it a bit bittersweet. So even though you're tired, enjoy the last few weeks ladies. I will still be kicking around to read your stories and cheer you on!

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k561/Maze25/1233634_10201337263225193_1681325422_n-1.jpg

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k561/Maze25/75106a48-bddd-49c1-a04b-fce919e51831.jpg


----------



## ptr

Awwww, that sounds like it was a difficult birth but look what you have now in your arms! A gorgeous bundle of joy!!! He's so cute!


----------



## Girly922

He's absolutely gorgeous maze! Sorry to hear you had a crap time in the hospital but glad you're now home and that Oliver is sleeping so well :)


----------



## goddess25

He is just perfect Maze. Your journey to birth was quite the difficult one but here he is. Like you this will be my last and I agree that it will also be bitter sweet.

Wishing you lots of joy in the coming days as you all gel together as a family.


----------



## Sini

Sorry to hear you and your son had a rough time Maze! He is gorgeous! Glad that you are getting on well now tho and even getting some sleep :)


----------



## girlnboots

His cheeks are sooooo cute! Love them, and him!


----------



## broodymrs

Wow maze. What an ordeal! Glad he is home now and your little family is complete.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats again Maze, he's gorgeous.

I was also curious about whether the first page will be updated with babies birth dates and how much they weighed? I only ask cus in my last group on here they updated the first page like for example using me

"14th september"
Sisterrose - Ellie Rose born 4th september 6lb 2oz
sxjbfjbf-

I guess it does seem a bit trivial now :blush: and I know you'll be busy with baby and everyone else will be busy with their babies anyway! but it was nice to keep track of who was who and who's baby was who's name wise and everything after


----------



## Junebugs

Last group I was in, we just started a new thread for all the babies that were born and updated it on the first page....


----------



## goddess25

Either way sounds good to me. I don't mind helping you out with that Maze if its something you want to do.


----------



## Maze

I could start an "Arrivals" Section on the front page. Thus far it is Sini, Twinkle and myself, right?


----------



## goddess25

Yes 3 pumpkins so far. Sounds like it won't be long till we have a few more join in the gang.


----------



## ptr

Holy fuck! Is this the start of a bloody show? Anyone have experience with bloody shows? I never had this with my first daughter.



Spoiler
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c375/gglzguppyz5/Flybaby%20Number%202/7cbd075b-d9a8-42d4-a73c-a5da362f9b6a_zpse8f1e2ae.jpg


----------



## broodymrs

I have no experience myself but i imagine that would be what it looks like! Argh looks like you might be next!


----------



## girlnboots

Yay! According to Dr. Google, the bloody show usually happens within 24-48 hours of labor! So exciting!


----------



## goddess25

Brandi - YES


----------



## Murmers0110

aww I cant see the pic :( I wanna know what it looks like!


Maze once again hes adorable. Sorry its been rough. Im glad hes a good sleeper.


----------



## ptr

I think I just got more. I had a streak on my panty liner, a few streaks when I wiped then three globs came out, the first two were dark red/brown, but the last glob was bright red. 


Spoiler


----------



## goddess25

I do think its the start of your bloody show.


----------



## ptr

Murmers0110 said:


> aww I cant see the pic :( I wanna know what it looks like!
> 
> 
> Maze once again hes adorable. Sorry its been rough. Im glad hes a good sleeper.


Not sure why you can't see it? I posted another pic up above - that might work for you since it's not from photobucket.


----------



## Junebugs

Like I said on your journal that is exactly what mine looked like!!! It is forsure a bloody show!!!! :)


----------



## girlnboots

That is equally as disgusting as it is awesome! So excited for you!


----------



## ptr

:rofl: I know it is disgusting!


----------



## ptr

Who else were having bloody mucus? Was it Kalonkiki?


----------



## goddess25

Yes it was kalonkiki.


----------



## Murmers0110

When/if I have it im totally gonna show my husband. Hes gonna freak! That will just be the beginning hahahahahaha


----------



## KalonKiki

ptr: I was having bloody mucous, but it has stopped and mine was a lot lighter than yours. I think that mine was a false alarm as it's already been over 48 hours since mine started but yours looks like the real deal. FXed that you'll go into labor soon! :happydance:

Maze: Glad that the c-section went well and that everyone is home and doing good. I hope that little Oliver's levels are doing okay and that his poor little heels will get a break soon. He's so adorable! :hugs:

Honestly I'm a little disappointed. Today was my father's 46th birthday, so I was a little hopeful that I would give birth today. I suppose he'll get here when he's meant to get here though. Anticipating his arrival is getting seriously emotional! :wacko:


----------



## ptr

:haha: I told my dh and I've never seen him do dishes, take the garbage out and our bags in my SUV so fast!!! :dohh: I told him to relax as I don't have any other symptoms! Just the globs... I don't think I will go in labor soon, I think it was just from the cervix check. 

Now my dh is asking me every 5 mins, "are you sure we aren't going to go to the hospital? Are you sure you're not in labor?" Yeaaaaaaa..... Lol


----------



## Junebugs

LOL... that is sooo cute!!!! I dont know... i bet you will got into labour either Saturday or Sunday ;).. that has to much blood in it , its def. a bloody show :) .. but i guess we will just have to wait and see !


----------



## lulu83

Haha! That's a great way to get him to do some chores! :haha:


----------



## jbell157

How exciting ptr!

Maze I'm glad you're both doing well and Oliver is adorable!


----------



## goddess25

I definitely agree with JB that its your show but don't know what it means in labour terms.


----------



## ptr

It's definitely a waiting game!!


----------



## broodymrs

KalonKiki said:


> ptr: I was having bloody mucous, but it has stopped and mine was a lot lighter than yours. I think that mine was a false alarm as it's already been over 48 hours since mine started but yours looks like the real deal. FXed that you'll go into labor soon! :happydance:
> 
> Maze: Glad that the c-section went well and that everyone is home and doing good. I hope that little Oliver's levels are doing okay and that his poor little heels will get a break soon. He's so adorable! :hugs:
> 
> Honestly I'm a little disappointed. Today was my father's 46th birthday, so I was a little hopeful that I would give birth today. I suppose he'll get here when he's meant to get here though. Anticipating his arrival is getting seriously emotional! :wacko:

It's my Dad's birthday next Friday and I am having my sweep Thursday so I keep thinking surely that has to be the day. What do you bet it isn't! I hate this waiting!! Really bad BH again last night, got DH to give me a back massage and rub my ankles as apparently that can trigger something with clary sage oil. But nope nothing. I also didn't use EPO as I was planning to as I'm a scardey cat! I think I might ask my SIL about it as she's a midwife but she's at a wedding today so that'll be tonight out too. I just want to do everything I can to make this sweep work next week, but obviously without doing anything to hurt the baby.


----------



## Girly922

Definitely looks promising ptr!! Fingers crossed you won't have too long to wait. 

I'm so ready to be done now. Yet I still haven't gotten around to packing my hospital bag yet. I hate the idea that I could have another 6 weeks yet, it feels like forever away! Lol.


----------



## ptr

you could have the baby in 2 weeks (when you're 38 weeks) girly!!! so i would def get that bag packed!!! I am glad I got my bags packed early, especially after seeing the bloody show! definitely made for less stress and panic :haha: 

I'm still wiping streaks of tinged cm but havent had any more of bloody globs. I am thinking maybe it was just a teaser. :grr: I still don't have any other symptoms.. no backache, contractions, cramping, etc. :shrug: I am still going to go out of town like planned and just do my own thing this weekend!


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope that Dylan cooperates with the sweep and that he does make his grand entrance on Friday! It's totally possible, you'll be 39 weeks at that point (39 to 41 weeks is the most common time period to go into labor). :hugs:

It hasn't been that long since the bloody mucous, ptr, I wouldn't rule it out as simply a tease just yet. :winkwink:

I was going to get induced on the 19th if I didn't give birth by then, but now I'm thinking that I'll do it on the 12th instead. I don't want to risk going overdue as there can be a lot of complications and the risk of needing a c-section goes up a lot. It's so crazy to think that he could be here in a maximum of 3 weeks and 1 day. It's hard to believe that I only have 17 days until my due date. Soon everyone will either be full term, on or past their due date, or already given birth.


----------



## ptr

So on the 12th you will be how many weeks+days? I was induced 39w4d and it went picture perfect... but what sealed my decision was my cervix... I only went in because I had favorable cervix (2 cm dilated, 80% effaced and cervix very soft) and i never needed cervidial or anything to ripen my cervix.


----------



## broodymrs

Sounds like a good plan ptr. If you carry on with your usual plans then surely baby will want to arrive in the middle of it all and disrupt everything?!!


----------



## Junebugs

ptr- I had no signs at all, just the bloody show... not one twinge or pain. Then 3 days later BAM out of the blue I got a STRONG contraction that was no second guessing, I knew I was going into labour. :) so dint count yourself out! 

Kalon- I think there is always complications and risk of having a c-section, even with getting induced early :) .. it can be completely normal to go a week overdue.. the baby may just feel like it needs a little more time to bake :) . I totally understand what you mean thou.. but just know there are risk either way.


----------



## Junebugs

ptr said:


> So on the 12th you will be how many weeks+days? I was induced 39w4d and it went picture perfect... but what sealed my decision was my cervix... I only went in because I had favorable cervix (2 cm dilated, 80% effaced and cervix very soft) and i never needed cervidial or anything to ripen my cervix.

Very true :)


----------



## ptr

that's my exact thinking broody... i dont really want to drop my plans just to sit at home and obsess. that's just not my style i guess. i rather just put it out of my mind and do as normal (because what if doing normal things is *what* was triggering the mucus plug loss in the first place ya know?). i hope you are getting labor symptoms too! I know it's hard to sit and watch others have symptoms and you don't have any. :hugs:


----------



## Junebugs

I do think the 19th is a bit late thou for an induction... u am sure you will go before that lol


----------



## ptr

^^^ yep wss... 19th is super late for an induction, isnt that 42 1/2 weeks? pretty sure you will go earlier than that!

edited: ah, so you will be 41w5d on the 19th... hm yeah, pretty sure you will go before that!!!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Can anyone help me make sense of this? As I always ramble on about Ellie didn't engage or drop until I was in active labour so no idea what to expect. Last Sunday a midwife had a feel down there and said she thinks that the baby is engaged. I think she meant fully as she said she couldnt feel the head to move side to side at all and it wasn't palpable.

This last couple of days I've had fewer movements, they're there but definitely different and slower. Now I'm starting to get pressure down there as if it's on my bladder, like every now and then I feel like my bladder is going to burst! then I've felt a few of what feel like teeny kicks or punches down around my pelvis area/bladder area and I'm now wondering if this is all signs baby is actually engaged or if she's actually turned breech(heaven forbid!) I keep getting like a "niggle" pain down there inside the vagina area every now and then too. I don't feel the "bowling ball" sensation when I walk or anything though. What do you think?

I know they say it doesn't mean anything to engage so early but I just feel like my waters are going to break from all the pressure some times! but like I said, it's not a constant pressure it's like every now and then she'll push down or my bladder will feel like it's going to explode. Today I've had lots more pressure though, and more of the "movements" down there. Oh...also over the last day or two I get a pain similar to round ligament pain right above my pelvic area where my stomach is when I move to sit up or down and it also kills me when I sneeze or cough.

Right now I can feel like a little stabbing/shooting pain up there where I guess I think my cervix may be? it kind of feels like little claws scratching or kind of a tap pain

And omfg, I just felt something down there like a little pop or movement, like something is in there(the vagina, not uterus) coming away :-s *creeped out* lmao anyone would think i wasnt pregnant.


----------



## ptr

Haha definitely sounds like the baby is engaged. Pressure is normal... What you are feeling probably are the head turning around and babies tend to play with their hands by their faces so what you are feeling might be hands in the pelvis along with the head. Plus the shooting pains sounds like the baby is headbutting the cervix. I had plenty of that with my DD and this one so that's def a good sign! I never had the bowling ball feeling with DD and doubt I would with this one. When I check my coochie with my finger I can feel the baby's head. You could try doing that, you'd be surprised how low the head is and probably would explain the pressure on the bladder as well cuz bladder is right above the pubic bone (I think...?).


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks ptr! I have thought about having a feel but dont know if I should yet, I don't want to irritate anything with only being 35 weeks just incase. I was thinking about trying next week at 36 to see. Also, I totally thought that if the head was engaged they couldnt get their hands down there too - so they'd be locked in with the head and their arms/shoulders out. I guess that would be a bit silly though! lol


----------



## ptr

Nah pretty sure they can squeeze a hand or 2 there!


----------



## Junebugs

100% agree with everything ptr says. Everything you said I have felt with mason and this one. :) completely normal.... and yes they can get their hands down there, mason used to play with his face and my cervix! I knew it was his fingers because after he was born he would do the same thing with his face all day long for a couple days.


----------



## SisterRose

So what I'm feeling probably is little claws lol!


----------



## ptr

:haha: yep claws, teeny tiny cute claws!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Ok - I apologise for the TMI :haha:

When you ladies have been having your plugs come away etc was it just out of the blue?

I'm still having random contractions (Day 6! :growlmad:) but the last few times I've been for a wee and wiped it appears I have some stretchy EWCM! :wacko:

Anybody know what that's all about :shrug: I've only ever seen it before when not pregnant! :wacko: Could it be the start of my plug maybe!? :shrug::wacko:
Or is it normal to get this when pregnant too?!


----------



## ptr

I had a few bouts of ewcm and i consider that to be normal, the only time I would consider them not to be ewcm is when they have blood. 

Tuesday I had a cervix check. No blood, no cm, nothing. Wednesday, I wiped tinged cm and smelled iron and was suspicious but dismissed the cm as I figured it was probably from the cervix check. Thursday, bam!!!! Got that first glob... So I guess mine started outta blue HOWEVER I think that it's probably the result of my cervix check, i think the cervix check triggered the plug to start falling out for me. Have you had a cervix check?


----------



## ptr

I am cross posting this in this thread as I already wrote this in my journal... but figured you ladies would be curious... You don't have to click on the spoiler, it's just a new picture of the mucus plug so yes, more TMI ... more disgusting stuff :haha: But thought maybe you ladies would want to know what a possible mucus plug would look like. 

Just went to the bathroom 15 minutes ago and there was a huge glob on my panty liner. The biggest glob to date thus far... this is about the size of a quarter :shock: but not as bloody as the others were. It's very brownish-tan-cream with a very dark brown streak in it. I'm starting to get a little achey in the lower abdomen and my lower back but I am not sure if I'm imagining it or not. I am surprisingly not too anxious about it, I am just being a little guarded because I don't want to get disappointed in case this was just a teaser.


Spoiler
https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c375/gglzguppyz5/Flybaby%20Number%202/photo_zps6f7bd1d3.jpg


----------



## broodymrs

Things definitely seem to be happening for you ptr!

Low - I've had some EWCM over the last week which I think might be my plug starting to come away but I'm not going to get excited until I see some blood! I had a quick google and apparently an increase in mucasy type discharge can start weeks before real labour kicks in.

SisRose - Sounds like it might be little claws! That's good if baby is fully engaged. I've also been feeling lots of pressure but I know Dylan isn't engaged at all so can't really help but hopefully it means you won't be too long.


----------



## Lownthwaite

ptr said:


> I had a few bouts of ewcm and i consider that to be normal, the only time I would consider them not to be ewcm is when they have blood.
> 
> Tuesday I had a cervix check. No blood, no cm, nothing. Wednesday, I wiped tinged cm and smelled iron and was suspicious but dismissed the cm as I figured it was probably from the cervix check. Thursday, bam!!!! Got that first glob... So I guess mine started outta blue HOWEVER I think that it's probably the result of my cervix check, i think the cervix check triggered the plug to start falling out for me. Have you had a cervix check?

No, they don't really do cervix checks in the UK unless you're in labour or they're doing a sweep. :nope:


----------



## SisterRose

Fingers crossed for you ptr!! :D


----------



## ptr

Right :dohh: I keep forgetting you're in the UK!! :haha: 

You can always dtd and see if that triggers your mucus plug to finally come loose?


----------



## Lownthwaite

ptr said:


> Right :dohh: I keep forgetting you're in the UK!! :haha:
> 
> You can always dtd and see if that triggers your mucus plug to finally come loose?

Did that last night :winkwink: - there was a lot of wetness :blush: but no mucus :shrug: I actually wondered if my waters had gone but went to the toilet, wiped and got no more. :dohh:

I never actually saw a plug or show with my DD so I'm guessing I might not see one this time - it's just with having that EWCM earlier it made me wonder. :wacko:


----------



## ptr

I never saw my plug with DD either.... But this is your second so you might just see it this time!!


----------



## Junebugs

Lol.... little claws! I love it! :) 

Is it weird that I want my water to break this time? I never felt my water break last time ( they broke it after I got my epi.) I just wonder what it would feel like for your waters to just go and labour to start


----------



## Lownthwaite

Junebugs said:


> Lol.... little claws! I love it! :)
> 
> Is it weird that I want my water to break this time? I never felt my water break last time ( they broke it after I got my epi.) I just wonder what it would feel like for your waters to just go and labour to start

My waters broke out of the blue with my DD - no build up at all. 

I had just got in bed - heard 2 pops so thought I better go to the bath room (new mattress!) - got to the toilet had a wee and then wondered why I couldn't stop weeing! :dohh: Stood up and it was literally like somebody was throwing buckets of water down my legs! There was no pain or feeling as such just all this water that kept coming!


----------



## Junebugs

So its def. Something I wouldn't miss then???.. I am afraid I might not know its happening or something.. I have heard stories about that


----------



## Lownthwaite

Junebugs said:


> So its def. Something I wouldn't miss then???.. I am afraid I might not know its happening or something.. I have heard stories about that

Everybody is different but for me with my DD it was totally unmissable! :haha:

Some women do just trickle though and mistake it for discharge. :shrug: I guess I could this time too - especially as I'm half expecting a massive pop! :haha::dohh:


----------



## ptr

It was def unmistakable for me even tho it was broken in the hospital but I gushed... Gushed.... And gushed! I remember feeling a big contraction coming on and I was like errrmmmmm... Nurse you better move back and she's like nahhh ... Then the contraction happened and the biggest gush came and it got all over her pants and shoes :rofl: I'm guessing there must have been what, 10 gallon in there, it felt like!


----------



## Junebugs

Lol!!! That's funny! I can just imagine that..... "you better move back!"


----------



## Sini

With DS waters were broken in hospital. With DD on sunday I heard a popping sound as I was laying down. I thought 'could it be my waters..' I stood up and water gushed down my legs super fast. Literally soaked my pj bottoms and made a pool on the floor. Then it stopped and I got changed only for waters to gush 4 more times.. No mistaking what it was!

It looked and felt like bucket-fulls! I thought a pad would soak it or a towel cover our matress.. How wrong was I.. No pad or cover would have contained the amount of fluids :D


----------



## YoungNImum

popping my head in again, iv been given a date for the 3rd of October for a sweep and at that appointment i will be given a further appointment sometime between the 4th and 11th to be induced, so i may be having a October baby if this little one wont's to stay put till then


----------



## goddess25

With DS waters broke at the hospital as I was 10cm dilated and ready to push him out. It was a massve gush and I heard it fall onto the floor.

With DD they didn't break, she was born in the amniotic sac with fluid around her.


----------



## broodymrs

This sounds daft then but how do you avoid not wrecking anything if u gush all over?! Got visions of needing new mattress, carpets, etc!


----------



## Girly922

We've got a waterproof mattress protector on the bed and then I've got puppy training pads to put just about everywhere too. We've got a decent mattress and new carpets and sofa so don't want any of them ruined.


----------



## ptr

Fun times last night. Had contractions for 2 hours but i decided to go to bed and it fizzed out and I slept like a rock aside from getting up to pee twice. We shall see what happens today when I'm out of town and doing some shopping. :haha: you all have a good Saturday!!


----------



## Lownthwaite

ptr said:


> Fun times last night. Had contractions for 2 hours but i decided to go to bed and it fizzed out and I slept like a rock aside from getting up to pee twice. We shall see what happens today when I'm out of town and doing some shopping. :haha: you all have a good Saturday!!

It's so annoying isn't it! 

I was having contractions this morning which seem to have stopped and now just having bouts of feeling generally unwell. 

That and my hips and pelvis feel like they've been involved in some kind of car crash! :cry::wacko:


----------



## ptr

Ditto here, it's the SPD for me that makes my pelvis ache and groan and pop and crackle it's horrible! And yeah the contractions are annoying but I hope it's doing something at least for both of us fx!!


----------



## goddess25

I have a mattress protector that I have not put on yet was on my list of home birth supplies. I did ask my mifwive the other day about it as I have heard all those myths about amniotic fluid and ruining furniture. She said its a bit of a myth mostly it will just be wet and your furniture will need to be cleaned.


----------



## goddess25

Ptr and Low it sounds like your bodies are getting ready and getting in some practice. I can appreciate how frustrating it is though.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'll be 40+5 on the 12th. I'm sure I'll go before then, but it's helping to keep me sane knowing for sure that there will only be 3 more weeks max until he's here. :haha:
I'm already 2 cm dilated, 80% effaced, and have a very soft cervix, so I imagine that if it does come down to being induced on the 12th then I should be in a ripe condition for labor.

Finally getting around to packing my hospital bag today! We also need to install the car seat/bases. I'm ashamed that it's taken me this long to get around to it, but DF didn't want to install the car seat until now because sometimes they carpool when they go out to lunch at work and he wanted to make sure he had enough room in his car until it was absolutely necessary. :dohh:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

ptr & low, I really hope the real thing starts for you both real soon. I remember all the sign spotting with my other two, and it's awful waiting around.

With my DS being born at 36+5 I'm starting to feel a little panicked about this one trying to make an appearance before my Section date. My DD I knew she was going to come the day she arrived and had a slow build up to the labour. My DS I just woke up at 6.30am with contractions, went to hospital, where my waters broke almost immediately then he was born at 8.33am, (i was only 1cm when i arrived at 7.15am). It was so fast and unexpected, it really has me panicking.

I don't want this baby to come early, and I really don't want a vaginal birth! So, if i did go into labour before my Section I really hope there is time for me to get to hospital and set up for a Section.


----------



## goddess25

Kalonkiki I don't even have my car seat out the box yet so your ahead of me. I need to get it out and make it up at least. Probably won't install it until baby is here.


----------



## ptr

Same here, mines not installed - not going to till the day baby decides to come


----------



## Girly922

I mainly got the puppy pads because spilling anything on our sofa seems to affect the fabric. But we did get 5 years protection on it so if LO spills anything that damages it we're covered. 

As for the car seat. It's now easily accessible by the front door as we still don't know what car we'll be taking to the hospital. At least this way we can just grab it on our way out. Anyone fancy packing my hospital bag for me? It's something I just can't seem to do. I constantly put it off, not sure why. Lol.


----------



## girlnboots

We have another pumpkin! Not sure if you guys remember her, but Lindss had her baby a few days ago. A beautiful little girl named Isabella. 

We have our unisex car seat by the front door as well, but we're buying a pink one from a friend of mine with 2 bases. We're giving the unisex to my mom since my brother's also having a baby shortly after me.

I've tried reading the instructions online for installing a car seat. I'm still so confused. Hopefully someone at the hospital will show us/inspect it before we leave!


----------



## Sini

Im finding it near impossible to stay out of third tri forum and I still feel like Im pregnant. It still hasnt fully sunken in that our daughter decided to come early..

Im already missing being pregnant! Enjoy the last few weeks ladies eventhough I can understand you are super eager to meet your LOs!! Miss those kicks and rubbing my bump :D

I keep checking this thread for new arrivals, so exciting!!


----------



## goddess25

INstalling a car seat seems really complicated when you first start but they are actually easy. If you give birth in a hospital here they check that baby is prperly installed into the car seat before you leave the hospital but they don't check your base in the car. In Canada there are drop ins by the insurance companies etc that check your car installation I am sure there is something similar there.


----------



## Girly922

I know over here you can stop in at a babies r us or kiddicare and they'll check that you've installed it correctly.


----------



## goddess25

I don't think they do that over here at babies r us. We don't have kiddiecare.


----------



## ptr

You can go to a police station or a firefighter station - they will be able to help you confirm If you installed the car seat correctly.


----------



## ptr

And congrats to lindss!!


----------



## Junebugs

PaiytonsMummy said:


> ptr & low, I really hope the real thing starts for you both real soon. I remember all the sign spotting with my other two, and it's awful waiting around.
> 
> With my DS being born at 36+5 I'm starting to feel a little panicked about this one trying to make an appearance before my Section date. My DD I knew she was going to come the day she arrived and had a slow build up to the labour. My DS I just woke up at 6.30am with contractions, went to hospital, where my waters broke almost immediately then he was born at 8.33am, (i was only 1cm when i arrived at 7.15am). It was so fast and unexpected, it really has me panicking.
> 
> I don't want this baby to come early, and I really don't want a vaginal birth! So, if i did go into labour before my Section I really hope there is time for me to get to hospital and set up for a Section.

WOW that was fast!!!! I kinda hope my labour is that fast this time around since i am going for a natural birth..... Last time it was 24 hours (and would have been longer if they didnt give me some pitocin because my labour started to stall.) I had been awake for 36 hours thou so i was sooo tired. Hopefully this one will stay put until your c-section :)

As for the Car seat.. i still havent installed mine either. Goddess, in Canada you can go to some fire stations or police stations to get it checked like PTR said


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, we officially have the hospital bag packed and ready to go, but we're going to wait until Liam is here to install the car seat (OH will do it while I'm still in the hospital). It feels good to have the hospital bag packed, I feel like I can relax now and know that when the time comes we can just grab the bag and go.

Congrats to Lindss! I've missed Mama Bear, I'm glad that she's doing well. I wish she would pop back in here and show us pictures. :D


----------



## girlnboots

I was wondering about the fire station thing. I have a good friend there who could probably check it for me. We don't have a babies r us for 200 miles. Not even sure what kiddiecare is 

2 and a half days of work left!


----------



## Junebugs

Awesome job kalon!! I know that feeling ... I was so happy last time when it was all done.. it just felt like a weight was lifted off my shoulders.. :)

Girl-- that's great! You must be sooo excited to be done soon.! :) I know I was when I was working...


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Hope so Junebugs. My daughter was a 24 hour labour so wasn't expecting such a fast labour second time round. Hope it's the same for you and baby comes nice and quick :)


----------



## broodymrs

Lownthwaite said:


> ptr said:
> 
> 
> Fun times last night. Had contractions for 2 hours but i decided to go to bed and it fizzed out and I slept like a rock aside from getting up to pee twice. We shall see what happens today when I'm out of town and doing some shopping. :haha: you all have a good Saturday!!
> 
> It's so annoying isn't it!
> 
> I was having contractions this morning which seem to have stopped and now just having bouts of feeling generally unwell.
> 
> That and my hips and pelvis feel like they've been involved in some kind of car crash! :cry::wacko:Click to expand...

I feel your pain ladies. Every night contractions start. I've been doing everything I can to keep them going but sure enough I go to sleep and when I wake up they are gone again. I am also just feeling really unwell for the past couple of days, really groggy, nauseous and tired. DH has a cold so not sure if I might have picked that up. So uncomfortable too with Dylan's knees and elbows sticking in me all the time, and constantly need to wee! I so hope it happens soon.


----------



## KalonKiki

Labor is an unpredictable thing, even with the same woman with different babies. For my mom, I was a 4 hour labor, Cody was a 1 hour labor, Lily was 14 hours, Bella was 8 hours and Reese was 6 or 7 hours. I'm hopeful for a short labor, but I don't expect it. Nor do I expect a long or even average labor. I just won't know until the time comes and he's finally here. Two more weeks until my due date tomorrow! It's so exciting to think about. I'm also excited to see my mom again. She's driving down here to stay with us for a week as soon as I go into labor. I think that my dad will also be coming down around the same time as he has a speech class that starts on the 17th and he would like to be able to see me and meet his grandson before that class starts. That's another reason that I want to induce on the 12th. If I wait any longer then it could be a while before my dad would be able to meet Liam.


----------



## broodymrs

We've not done the car seat yet either. DH thinks he is going to Wembley next weekend to see the American football. We'll see whether Dylan allows that! But if he does we'll put the car seat in after next weekend.


----------



## goddess25

I have not packed a bag as planning a home birth but maybe I should just incase I need to transfer in an emergency. I remember only using a few items both times. It all went untouched.


----------



## SisterRose

I just have our car seat in the wardrobe :shrug: we haven't got an isofix base in the car, so we're just going to strap our seat in so I figure we won't need it until I'm ready to leave the hospital. I know that over here they won't let you leave the hospital with the baby until they've seen your car seat and know that baby is going home safely. Do they do that across the pond?

I move to my final box on my ticker tomorrow! yay! I should also find out this week when my induction will be


----------



## goddess25

Yes. They did that with both my kids. They checked that the baby was safely in the car seat with the straps etc but they don't check the base in the car.


----------



## ptr

broodymrs said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptr said:
> 
> 
> Fun times last night. Had contractions for 2 hours but i decided to go to bed and it fizzed out and I slept like a rock aside from getting up to pee twice. We shall see what happens today when I'm out of town and doing some shopping. :haha: you all have a good Saturday!!
> 
> It's so annoying isn't it!
> 
> I was having contractions this morning which seem to have stopped and now just having bouts of feeling generally unwell.
> 
> That and my hips and pelvis feel like they've been involved in some kind of car crash! :cry::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel your pain ladies. Every night contractions start. I've been doing everything I can to keep them going but sure enough I go to sleep and when I wake up they are gone again. I am also just feeling really unwell for the past couple of days, really groggy, nauseous and tired. DH has a cold so not sure if I might have picked that up. So uncomfortable too with Dylan's knees and elbows sticking in me all the time, and constantly need to wee! I so hope it happens soon.Click to expand...

That's how I am feeling - I feel like I am nauseous but then I am not? I just don't feel that great and I hope it doesn't mean I'm getting sick! That would be just the kicker if I was sick for my labor and delivery huh!


----------



## goddess25

It would be pants to be sick during labour and delivery. I always worry about that happening too.


----------



## broodymrs

Hopefully adrenalin would kick in so even if you were ill, you wouldn't feel ill. Hopefully tho we are not ill at all and it is just our bodies preparing for labour!


----------



## girlnboots

I found someone to inspect my car seat! My friend was a fireman and police officer and he said our PD used to have car safety classes, but not anymore.

I'm jealous of you ladies having contractions. My doctor told me I'd probably start and stop a few times before "real labor" kicks in, like you ladies have. All I get is a sore back and some Braxton hicks. I'd like to at least get some light ones to get the feel for them. 

I'm starting to get the feeling I'm going to be one of those who gets hit hard and fast with contractions and no warning. Oh well. I still have tons of time for them to pick up before I even remotely start to worry. Full term tomorrow!


----------



## lulu83

My contractions seem to be only in the afternoon an evening too, it's kind of annoying! I've felt a bit off for a little while now. I hope I'm not coming down with something..will they even do a c section if I'm sick? Guess I have 12 days to be sick and recover, lol. My nausea seems to come and go, which is new to me..with the hyperemesis at the beginning of the pregnancy I was sick alllll the time..now it kind of comes in waves.

Congrats to lindss! Not sure if she still checks this thread, but hopefully she does :)

My $ is on ptr going next. :)


----------



## Sbmack

We haven't set up the car seat or packed a bag yet.....or set up the stroller or bassinet. The nursery isn't finished either. Aaaah. I get a little overwhelmed thinking about it all. I'm not too worried though as I'm hoping we'll get this all done next weekend. I still have a few weeks before my due date and I don't think I'll go early. Who knows though. 

As far as the hospital bag goes, my pre-natal yoga teacher said its a good thing to do at home when labor starts as you could be laboring at home a while before you go to the hospital and it gives you something to concentrate on. 

On another note, I'm a bit worried about the location of my little girl. I've been feeling hiccups on my left side. I don't think she's transverse,but she's diagonal.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well ladies, contractions are definitely here and damn they HURT! We're about to head for the hospital as they've been strong and regular (about 5-7 minutes apart) for the last hour now and don't show any sign of stopping or slowing down. Today could very well be the day that I meet my little man! :happydance:


----------



## Lindss

Hi ladies...i havnt bern in in a long time, but wanted yyto pop in and let u guys know i had my baby last thur , at 38 wks....Isabella Louise. She was 5 lbs and 19 inches long. I was induced early because she had Iugr, & hadn't grown in over a mnth. I ended up getting 2 epidurals and one spinal becaause thy were not workung. Nothing worked,, apparently I'm part of the 2% tht are resistant to psin blocking done via spine, & ended up having to have her naturally. Was so happy we got to bring her home after 4 days.....will try snd posst pics laater frkm my computer . Hope thst you are all doing well...getting close to the end now xx


----------



## lady1985

KalonKiki said:


> Well ladies, contractions are definitely here and damn they HURT! We're about to head for the hospital as they've been strong and regular (about 5-7 minutes apart) for the last hour now and don't show any sign of stopping or slowing down. Today could very well be the day that I meet my little man! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: Ohhh hun I hope this is the real thing for you!! I'm excited for you! Good luck!!! xxx



Lindss said:


> Hi ladies...i havnt bern in in a long time, but wanted yyto pop in and let u guys know i had my baby last thur , at 38 wks....Isabella Louise. She was 5 lbs and 19 inches long. I was induced early because she had Iugr, & hadn't grown in over a mnth. I ended up getting 2 epidurals and one spinal becaause thy were not workung. Nothing worked,, apparently I'm part of the 2% tht are resistant to psin blocking done via spine, & ended up having to have her naturally. Was so happy we got to bring her home after 4 days.....will try snd posst pics laater frkm my computer . Hope thst you are all doing well...getting close to the end now xx

Heyy Lindss! Firstly a massive congrats to you on the birth of your daughter!!!:kiss::hugs:

One of the girls mentioned that you had her a few days ago, and a few have been asking for you too.

Sounds like you had an eventful birth to say the least, don't you just hate all theses stats the doc gives and you end up being one!! what's the chances :dohh: but with all safe and well i'm sure you will just know for future experience :winkwink: Can't wait to see some pics xx

AFM - Yesterday was our 1st wedding anniversary!! Well..I thought I was gonna end up in hospital again :dohh: We were having lunch and I started to get LOTS of pressure down below with that 'lightening crotch' thing someone mentioned back a few pages...and some mildly painful contractions (well I think they were contractions anyway!) ... also was having a feeling like I needed a number 2 at the same time...:wacko: well this lasted 1.5 hours! Then went away! i was strangely excited about it tho! :haha::haha:

Today I have an appointment with my gyn so maybe he will tell me whats happening down there!!


----------



## Junebugs

Kalon- yay!!! That is exciting!! Please keep us updated !!!!

Lindss- a big congrats on your little girl!


----------



## ptr

Congrats lindss!! 

Woohoo, keep us updated Kiki!! So excited!!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck Kiki, how exciting!

Congrats lindss  xxx


----------



## lulu83

Congrats lindss! Can't wait to see pics!!

Good luck kalon!! I hope everything goes quickly and as painlessly as possible :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats Lindss!!!

Good luck Kalon!!


----------



## broodymrs

Kalon- Glad things seem to have kicked off for you, good luck!

Lindss- congratulations on your little girl! 

Busy week for me coming up - after I discharged myself from hospital they have decided something might be wrong with my heart and so want to check it out. Sent me 2 appointments for the 2nd and 14th Oct! Like that's going to happen. So called them up and rearranged the appointments for this week. It will all be a big fuss over nothing I'm sure but these tests are radiation free and so safe for baby so I may as well get checked. Got one on Wed and one on Fri with my sweep in the middle on Thurs! Should be interesting!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Good luck Kalon, hope you're holding you baby now :)

Congratulations Lindss :)


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations Lindss wonderful news.

Hope labour continued keely..look forward to some news.


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay lindss. Bella is beautiful. Its nice to see your name on here :)


I hope this is it keely!!


----------



## jbell157

Good luck kalon! 

Congratulations Lindss


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats, Lindss!!

Hope everything is going or went well for you Kalon! 

Looking forward to pics of your little ones!


----------



## girlnboots

I posted on the Facebook group but I figured I'd update here too. 

Had an appointment today, I'm "quite thinned" but still only at a centimeter, so perfectly normal for 37 weeks. She is engaged too  We were going to go in for an nst, but after drinking a slushy, eating dinner, and walking around the grocery store, she seems to be back to normalish. I think she's just out of room. 

Anyone hear from Kalon? I feel like a nervous dad in the waiting room, haha.


----------



## Murmers0110

Glad shes ok.


----------



## goddess25

Girl in boots glad everything is ok.


----------



## SisterRose

Glad all is okay girlnboots


----------



## broodymrs

Glad everything is ok girlnboots. I did see some congratulations messages on kalon's fb but she hadn't posted anything. Looks promising!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hope all is going well for her! :flower: Glad all is well girlnboots! :hugs:

Had some very strong, painful contractions last night that woke me up but again they've lead nowhere! Had 3 mild ones this morning but nada! 

I'm just so tired!! :cry:


----------



## SisterRose

:hugs: hope it's soon low, sounds awful having to put up with that for so long.


----------



## Sini

Good luck Kalon and congrats lindss!! Exciting!

How are you ladies getting in? Nearly October!!!


----------



## Murmers0110

So this is for all of you who know that your baby has turned and is head down. Where do you feel the hiccups? They seem to always be low and to the left for me. Like at the base of my bump. We still aren't sure if she has turned or not. We are having a scan to find out tomorrow though :) I sure hope she has! Im so fn stoked fkr this scan! Infeel like its christmas!


----------



## ptr

Murmers, she definitely turned and is head down that's for sure!


----------



## ptr

I got my dr appt this morning, will be having a cervix check and we will then find out more info ... I'm still losing plug and it's increasing a little in amounts as well. If I had to guess I would guess about 3 cm dilated now? :shrug: I will be back on to update after the appt!


----------



## Junebugs

Murmers I would say your little girl head down now :)


----------



## broodymrs

Good luck ptr. Can't really help murmers as even thought Dylan is head down he doesn't seem to have hiccups that often. I've also got an anterior placenta so that affects where I feel things. 

Had my acupuncture yesterday, one of the things she did was soften my cervix. Soon after I left I felt Dylan drop, although he doesn't look that much further down but can now get a hand under my boobs! Also my BH have totally stopped but apparently this is a good sign (?) and lots of mucas today. Really hope she's set me up well for the sweep. She says if I've not had him next Monday she will do an induction, although this is acupuncture not a medical induction so not guaranteed. I def feel like things are happening though. I've also been in serious nesting mode today!


----------



## Girly922

Definitely sounds like baby's head down murmers! That's exactly where I feel hiccups. Right in my left hip and I know baby is head down laying along my left side and 1/5 engaged. 

Congrats linds! 

Hope to hear from kalon with some good news soon. 

Sounds very promising ptr!!


----------



## SisterRose

I know they do the whole 1/5 2/5 engagement thing different in different places. Is 1/5 the least engaged or fully engaged there girly?


----------



## Girly922

She didn't say which way. She just said that only a small amount of baby's head is now palpable so I'm not fully engaged yet. Will have to see what it is at my next appt. Didnt know they scaled it differently in different places.


----------



## girlnboots

Marin is head down and engaged and I still feel her hiccups in random places from my butt to my side/ribs. I think it just depends.

We're having a "walk back in time" festival with reinactments and booths and historical figures and stuff this weekend, so we'll be heading there for some major walking time!

I was researching effacement/dilation and apparently effacement is more important in early labor. So that's just a neat tidbit, I guess.


----------



## goddess25

Just saw on fb that Keely - kalonkiki had her baby on the 23rd. He's a tiny little thing just over 5lb, but doing just fine. Pics were to follow.


----------



## Hotbump

Im 37weeks today! :happydance: i keep forgettingto change my ticker.


----------



## lady1985

Im confused about this engagement thing too on my notes from yesterdays appointment it says 4/5the but doc said not fully engaged ?!


----------



## Girly922

Does it say 4/5 engaged or 4/5 palpable? I think that's how they work it out.


----------



## lady1985

Just has 4/5! I think engagement is from 3/5ths


----------



## ptr

I'm *still* 2 cm and 80% effaced, no change from last week :shrug: Surprisingly I'm not upset about it, I kinda figured that nothing was changing cuz I was going on day 5 of plug loss (i even lost a chunk in the pee cup and I wasn't going to dig it out... so left it in there and warned my nurse to expect it... :blush: :haha:)

I have an appt on September 30th at 11 am... and that might very well be my last appt as I am going to take my induction date of October 1st (providing they have room for me to go in).

Congrats Kalonkiki!!! Can't wait to read the birth story and see pictures!


----------



## goddess25

I am super surprised ptr. If you haven't gone before then a week today at least you know you have a date for induction.


----------



## KalonKiki

Yes, I did have my baby on the 23rd. I'll post my birth story and some pictures after I finally get home from the hospital. I should be going home sometime on Thursday.


----------



## Lownthwaite

Congratulations Kalon :happydance:

I hope things get moving along for you very soon ptr. :hugs:

I was in pain last night with either babys position or SPD or a bit of both :wacko: There was a constant pain on the right side where my leg meets my groin - wasn't nice. :nope:

I woke up a few times to pee in the night and at one point I couldn't get up - the pain in my hips was bad but also when I moved I was have VERY sharp cervical pain! Has anyone else experienced this!? I've had the sharp, short shocks in the cervix before but this pain was definatly movement related. It literally felt like when I moved baby was scraping his fingernails along my cervix! :wacko: I managed to get up and went to the the toilet but it was so painful, it made me freeze and draw air in through my teeth!! :nope:


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats kalon!! Ouch low sounds painful. I struggle to get up but it is mainly from hip pain and pain in the top of my bump due to having no muscles!

I think this is how engagement works: if 1/5 or 2/5 of your baby's head is in pelvis you are not engaged. It should say in your notes 5/5 or 4/5 engaged. Once baby's head gets to 3/5 in pelvis then i think you are 3/5 engaged, 4/5 in pelvis 2/5 engaged 5/5 in pelvis 1/5 engaged. I think anyway. I know my notes for a few weeks have said 4/5 engaged but there is not much of the head in the pelvis. It's very confusing!


----------



## Girly922

Now that has just totally confused me broody! Lol.


----------



## Junebugs

Low- yes I have had that pain many times and I understand what you mean
.. its almost so painful you feel like you want to cry


----------



## ptr

thanks, Low, I hope things get moving for you as well!!! and yep, have had that pain - it only seems to happen at night when i go to pee and my bladder is full so it's a whole mess of nerves backfiring down there :haha: pretty sure it's how the baby sits on them too :nope:


----------



## broodymrs

I need this baby out!! Just had_to go back to drs for yet another blood test as my liver function test came back with an exclamation mark. I'm tempted to google but seeing the mw tomoz and the new results should be back then so i know i should just speak to her. With the itching i've had i'm just a bit concerned it might be oc. Oh well add it to the list! He'll hopefully be here soon.


----------



## ptr

awww, hang in broody!!


----------



## POSD17

Hello everyone! I have been gone for awhile but I have been reading all your updates in my email! I'm so happy for everyone who's baby has already arrived! How exciting! A big congrats to all the new mommys!!! I'm still due on October 7 and I lost my mucus plug about a week ago. They sent me to get my weight scan at the hospital and at 36 weeks my boy was coming in at 6.9 pounds give or take a pound. I think he has dropped cause I don't have heartburn anymore but he is still pretty high in my stomach. 

I woke up two days ago with the worst flu/ cold ever. My ears are infected my nose is stuffy and my throat is killing me and my head hurts. Needless to say being 8.5 months pregnant and sick is the worst thing ever. I just want to go back to being 8.5 months pregnant, never thought I'd say that! 

I would like to join the Facebook group but do not know who's name I should look up to be added? Could someone help me? 

Hope everyone has a great last few weeks and I'm excited to see more baby pictures to come! It makes this whole journey worth it and I'm so excited and happy for everyone!!


----------



## SisterRose

Low - Still sending lots of labour dust :dust:

Broody - Can't be much longer now!

Had another growth scan today, baby is estimated 5lb 5oz still growing below 10th centile but following the same line of growth. I'm booked in for induction on the 10th October so only 14 days until I get to meet our second beautiful daughter! :D


----------



## broodymrs

That's great that you have a date sis rose! Exciting!


----------



## angel2010

Holy Cow SisterRose! I just posted in the small baby thread. We have the same scheduled date!

I had a growth scan and check today. The tech measured her 2.5 weeks behind, but that is how she has done it the whole time. She estimated her weight to be 4lbs 14oz. But I expect her to be a bit more because my dr has measured her bigger than the tech before. Also they measured Carter smaller than he was too.
They did a gbs swab and checked me too. I was a fingertip dilated, 50% but still firm. He said that if I haven't went into labor on my own and my cervix is favorable he will try a gentle induction with low dose pitocin on Oct 10th. He says if all the biophysical profiles are good, but my cervix hadn't changed much that he may let me go one extra week past the 10th. But very likely, I will have a baby by the 11th.
Also, while I was on the monitor today I had 7 contractions all about 3 minutes apart. The were small though, just felt like a small cramp. 
I am very crampy now after the check though.


----------



## goddess25

Woke up at 4am feeling like poo. Both kids have colds now I have it too. I hope it doesn't stay long. I can't bear the thought of going into labour feeling this way would be horrible.


----------



## angel2010

Hope you feel better Goddess.


----------



## SisterRose

:O how weird angel, but exciting! :happydance: I wonder if our babies will weigh similar at birth?

Feel better soon goddess x


----------



## Junebugs

I feel like I am gonna be the last one to have my baby :)... lol oh well!! Congrats girls! Thats great news! I can't wait to see your LOs!


----------



## POSD17

Oh and to explain why I've been Mia so much has happened, we bought out first home, got married, and did a ton of renovations On the house, so needless to say I've been too busy for my own good. My brother also got married but I missed his wedding cause it was last weekend and it was 12 hrs away and noone would let us drive down there . Talk about bad timing! 
Also
Congrats keely!! So happy for you!!! Congrats Maze! And Lindss! And anyone else that I missed congrats! 


I did come up positive for group b strep has anyone else? A little worried about the penicillin in the iv my dr said its burns. Hopefully everything will be okay!


----------



## Junebugs

Wow POSD17 you have been busy!!!! Congrats on the marriage and house!!! 

Sorry to hear your GBS screen came back positive, mine is next week and i am really dreading it because i am allergic to penicillin so i will have to use a stronger medication if it comes back positive.... i really hope it doesnt. I have had some IV meds and yes it might burn a bit but compaired to the pain of labour its nothing ;)


----------



## ptr

I know another chick in here tested positive for GBS but I can't remember who exactly.


----------



## Junebugs

I think it was kalon???


----------



## ptr

Yeah I was thinkin kalonkiki too!


----------



## angel2010

SisterRose said:


> :O how weird angel, but exciting! :happydance: I wonder if our babies will weigh similar at birth?
> 
> Feel better soon goddess x

The measurements they gave you are bigger than mine, but I am hoping mine is actually closer to yours right now.


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats on the marriage and new house, POSD17!

I hope everyone that is sick feels better soon! I had a little cold all of last week and it was awful....can't imaging being super sick and so preggers.

My doula is on her way over to give me a massage!! yay!


----------



## girlnboots

So after reminding everyone that today is my last day of work allll week, they've forgotten. I remind them I have to get caught up on everything for this weekend and every single manager gives me a doe-eyed "what do you mean its your last day?" 

These people are idiots. Pure idiots.

About an hour left of my work day and I'm out of here!


----------



## Murmers0110

My phone just corrected yahoo to "ya huge". Thanks auto correct, I wasnt aware.


----------



## Murmers0110

She is in the 34th percentile. Measuring a few days behind which is in the correct time zone. Weighs 6 lbs and her head is WAY down! I didnt get to see her pretty Lil face. Also they had a hard time measuring her head which does play a factor in her size measurements. Ill update more about me after I see the dr. So far ive only done the scan.

That was my previous Facebook post. Sorry for the double post. 

I came back negative on my swab test! I was b told b I'm thinning and am .5 dialated. Also I was told I have keystones in my urine and to drink more water but It was not explained more. What is that?


----------



## POSD17

I think it was Kalon too, which is crazy because I think we both had the same expected due date and both are having, she already had, boys! :) Hopefully she can tell me how it was when she is back on here.


Anyway thanks everyone for the congrats I appreciate it! 

Looking forward to the next few weeks so much is going to change for everyone!


----------



## Girly922

Congrats on the house and wedding POSD!! You really have been busy. 

Murmers - ketones in your urine just mean that your body's not getting enough of the nutrients that it needs. Be that from food or whether you were slightly dehydrated at the time. Very common in 3rd tri as baby takes most of the nutrients you take in to help with their fat stores which is why it is recommended that once you reach the 3rd trimester you increase your calorie intake by 300 calories a day.


----------



## girlnboots

Does anyone else feel like they're wearing meatsocks? I didn't have a problem with swelling this whole time, now suddenly my feet and ankles look like tree trunks. Pretty gross!

What is everyone naming their babies, by the way? I don't think we've ever discussed it.


----------



## SisterRose

angel2010 said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> :O how weird angel, but exciting! :happydance: I wonder if our babies will weigh similar at birth?
> 
> Feel better soon goddess x
> 
> The measurements they gave you are bigger than mine, but I am hoping mine is actually closer to yours right now.Click to expand...

I hear they can be pretty far out and inaccurate with growth scans, so maybe they will be a similar weight! hope for you that your little one is closer to what mine is estimated. I know a friend who had severe IUGR the other year, and they estimated her little boy to be 5lb the day before he was born and he was born a teeny 3lb 6oz at about 36 weeks so that shows how wrong they can be! I've also heard people say they were told their baby would be small and then had 8lb babies :shock:


----------



## SisterRose

Oh, I also tested positive for GBS earlier in the pregnancy so I'll be having IV antibiotics too.


----------



## Hotbump

The toilet is my new best friend, i cant seem to need to go pee every 5minutes yet i dont have a uti or any infections, anyone else?


----------



## Lownthwaite

A bit of an update:

I've just seen the midwife this morning and baby is engaged! :happydance: She said his head is well in my pelvis and she can't move it. :thumbup:

She doesn't think he's going to be huge as I'm now 39+1 and he's only measuring 36.5cm but she's not concerned at all. :thumbup:

I'm just sat here now hoping there is some truth behind the whole "second babys don't engage until right before labour! Don't want to make it to my consultation next week! Midwife said she'll be surprised if I do! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congratulation kalon :)


----------



## ptr

Yay for good news low! Fx you go soon!!

I have name picked out but didn't announce them, i will when baby's born as I don't know the gender :D

I pee all the time haha I'm used to it. You can always ask your dr to check if you want to.


----------



## Junebugs

Yay low!! That's is great news :)

Hotbump- I am on the toilet all day long aswell.... I hate when s/he is sitting on my bladder and it feel like I have to go but then nothing comes out

As for name, I have a couple names (both boy and girl) but I won't know until the baby is born.. we always want to see the face first just to make sure they match the name :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Mine is ripley elaine. I still havnt changed the name tag in my signature. I probably won't get around to it lol


----------



## Girly922

We're exactly the same junebugs. We've got a couple of names in mind. We can't decide as we're team yellow anyway and we want to see what LO looks like first. Just to see if the name suits.


----------



## ptr

yep, that's what happened last time with my DD... had two girls name but when she was born we just instantly knew she was a Calliope. :)


----------



## broodymrs

Yep need to pee constantly but never actually need to, and feet also keep swelling. Had a brill appointment today. Couldn't have sweep as mw couldn't reach so had stretch instead. Head is now engaged and cervix soft but not dilated. Really pleased with the progress made in the last week. Think acupuncture has helped to soften cervix so hoping my acupuncture induction works mon! My personal guess is mon/tues for arrival! Fx i'm right. Our name is dylan jesse but don't mention on facebook as keeping it secret from ppl we know until he is born.


----------



## Hotbump

I get checked for UTIs and other infections at every appointment and I get the all clear every time! I hate when I run to the restroom and nothing happens :haha:

I have another ultrasound appointment tomorrow this will be my 5th scan....how many scans jas everyone else had?


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hotbump said:


> I get checked for UTIs and other infections at every appointment and I get the all clear every time! I hate when I run to the restroom and nothing happens :haha:
> 
> I have another ultrasound appointment tomorrow this will be my 5th scan....how many scans jas everyone else had?

I've just had the 2 routine scans here in the UK at 12 weeks and 20 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## girlnboots

I've had 3. Two before 12 weeks and the anatomy scan at 18. 

What are they checking for?


----------



## jbell157

Junebugs you probably won't be last! We have the same due date and I bet you'll go first. 

Goddess I hope you feel better soon. 

Girlnboots who on earth is your employer? They sound ridiculous! 

I'm just like you ladies, I live in the bathroom. I can't wait until I don't have to pee every time I stand up and walk somewhere!

Low that's great news baby is engaged! Have you still been having contractions?

PTR have you been having anymore contractions?


----------



## Junebugs

LOL.. thanks JBELL, its good to know i will have a labour buddy ;) lol


----------



## Girly922

I'm not getting so frustrated at living in the toilet now but I think that's because I've got used to it. I'm just getting tired of the fact that I can't sleep longer than 3 hours without having to get up to pee. It's really affecting my sleep now. 

I've had 4 scans. The 2 nhs ones; 12 weeks and 20 weeks. We also paid for an early scan at 7 weeks to try and reassure me after our previous loss and then we got a 4d scan at 26 weeks because we were unhappy with our 20 week scan. 

June and jbell - I'm wondering how many of us late Octobers will end up with November babies. I'm going to ask that if I go overdue, which I'm expecting to, if they'll book me for induction at 40+10. I know they won't do it any earlier than that, but I don't think I can manage the though of having to go 40+14.


----------



## Junebugs

For some reason i cant see me going into November at all.... i also cant see myself go past my due date which is weird?... with Mason i knew i was going to go over but with this one i just cant see it.... I dont know why.... 

Girly- I would think they would let you at 40+10.. they had me booked in for that but i just happen to go into labour the night before


----------



## Girly922

I'm hoping so. Although I'm really hoping not to get to that point!! Lol.


----------



## girlnboots

Jbell - I work for Walmart. I love my coworkers, but anyone over a certain pay grade is a complete moron. I reminded them a week ago about my annual eval and raise I had to sign off on before I left, and they forgot that too. I tried to make it as easy as I could, giving them plenty of notice (7 months!), reminding them when I was leaving, taking off a few weeks before my due date as to not leave then stranded if I went into sudden labor, and they still gave me dumbfounded looks. They'll ask me about my baby, then turn around and forget I still have to give birth to her.

Anyways. Rant over. I hope everyone is doing well. Don't know about you guys but it is hoooot here.


----------



## jbell157

LOL girlnboots. That sounds particularly frustrating!

I can't see myself going late but its probably because everyone keeps telling me that I won't make it. I used to think they were wrong but I guess they have started to convince me. I just want him to come when he's ready. However, it would be wonderful if that was at or very, very, very close to 40 weeks ;)

But for now I need him to stay put especially because I just found out that my MIL is being moved to hospice care tomorrow. They are taking her off dialysis and insulin and we are going 6 hours away to Florida to see her. She hasn't seen me at all during the pregnancy and we are going down there so she can see me and feel Sam moving around. So much for sticking around the close to home when you're full term! Idk how long we'll be down there but my future SIL is going too and she drives me insane. I'll be sitting there 9 months pregnant and she'll be talking about how excited she is that her wedding is "only" 6 months away and how its coming up so fast! :haha: So I'm just going to stay strong and silent for my DH. Also, He and his mom aren't super close and he seems to be more worried about me than anything. His brother is the one who is going to be a wreck and I feel like my DH is going down there to be a support for him.


----------



## ptr

I've had contractions but they come and go so nothing definite. Plug still coming out but obviously I know it means nothing by now haha. 

I am most likely going to go with my induction date of October 1st... I will know more at my dr appt on September 30th


----------



## ptr

Sorry to hear about your mil jbell, hope you don't go in labor down there! How long are you going to stay there?


----------



## Sbmack

I hope everything goes well for you in Florida, JBell. Stay put for now little one!

Work is becoming much more difficult. I'm in my car driving a lot during the day and it's getting really uncomfortable. I have someone with me that I'm training to cover my territory while I'm out, but she doesn't know how to drive a manual so she can't drive my car! At least she's doing all the heavy lifting. Everyone keeps asking me when I'm going to stop working....I wish I had a crystal ball and knew when I'd deliver so I could take a couple days off prior, but I don't want to pick a date and go way over.


----------



## Murmers0110

Hey ladies there have been so many girls come and go on this thread that sometimes i have a hard time keeping yall straight. Im curious about the girl who was having bad head aches. She was finally going to be seen by the neuro dr in the fall or late summer. Does anyone know bhow she is? I may have missed it.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi guys so sorry I haven't been on to keep up with All you lovely ladies. We have our lovely wee man home but he has bad colic and is not sleeping hardly at all at night which is totally exhausting. Little pet is just the best thing ever but boy is he exhausting! Really hope everything is going ok with you all and congrats on the arrival Maze!! You are so lucky he is sleeping! Enjoy it! x


----------



## twinkletoe

Oops just saw the other deliveries on the first page massive congrats girlies!! X


----------



## girlnboots

Murmurs, I remember who you're talking about. She couldn't get into the neurologist until September from what I recall, so I hope she's doing better, whoever she is!


----------



## KalonKiki

Well ladies, Liam and I are finally at home! :D

Lot's of labor dust for those whose due dates are coming up and those who are displaying labor symptoms. :dust:

Sorry for all of you that are experiencing a bunch of discomfort and pain. I hope that things get better for you soon.

Good to see you back in the thread, Mama Lion! :hugs:
Congrats on the wedding and the new house. :happydance:
Yes, I did test positive for GBS and had antibiotics during labor. It really wasn't bad, I actually think that the IV itself was more irritating than the medicine.

Here's my birth story:

At about 1:30 am on September 23rd I started having contractions. I started monitoring them at 2 am and once I had established that they were regular (30 seconds long and 5-7 minutes apart) Colin and I went into the hospital at about 3 am. We started out in Triage to make sure that I really was in labor I was 5 cm dilated and had high blood pressure. They diagnosed me with pre-eclampsia (high blood pressure was my only symptom though, my labs all came back great) and put me into labor and delivery for an induction. I was laboring on my own, but they were worried that it wasn't progressing quickly enough with the high blood pressure. At this point my contractions were really bad and I was not tolerating them well. Apparently Liam wasn't tolerating it well either because his vitals would crash every time I had a contraction. After what seemed like ages they FINALLY got me my epidural. After the epidural my blood pressure was not quite as high and Liam's vitals were perfect. He was tolerating the contractions beautifully at that point. They went ahead and administered Pitocin after the epidural as well (they already had me on Magnesium and Penicillin before the epidural). I took a nap for about an hour or two and then they checked me and I was already at 9 cm. My OB was unfortunately due to be in surgery until 1 pm though and was really trying to hurry with the two cases she had so that she could get in to deliver me. We waited for as long as we could afford to and in the mean time I met with the doctor that would deliver me in the event that my doctor could not make it in time. He did end up delivering me. My labor and delivery was relatively short, especially the pushing stage. I only pushed for about 15-20 minutes. My mother barely made it to the hospital in time to be there for the birth (I was pushing when she arrived). For the final push the doctor gave me a small episiotomy to prevent what he was convinced would be a very bad tear otherwise and administered a vacuum assist to help him out that last little bit. Liam was born at 12:24 pm and weighed 5 lbs and 3 oz and was 20 inches long. I wasn't surprised at his small birth weight as he was 2 weeks early and small babies run in my family even when they are overdue. He's perfectly healthy though and shows all of the signs of a full term baby. He does have slight hypospadias, but he pees just fine and the pediatricians were not worried. We're planning to correct it when we get his circumcision done, though we may have to wait until he's a bit older. We have been breast feeding and he's had quite an appetite, so hopefully he'll gain weight fast. <3


----------



## SisterRose

Great birth story Kalon, sorry about your high blood pressure! 

The lady who had bad headaches was named MirandaH, right? and she hasn't updated in a while. :shrug:

Good to see you pop in Twinkle, glad that you got to take LO home and hope that his colic settles soon.

*cant remember much farther back now*

I've had a total of 17 NHS scans and 3 private scans that I paid for, but had to go back again one of those times because couldnt get good 4D scan images the first time so bumps that up to 4. So I've had about 21 scans. :wacko:

Midwife yesterday told me baby is engaged, so second time I've been told that in the last two weeks which means she has been engaged and locked in the pelvis since 34 weeks now! but I don't think it means much about labour anytime soon as I don't have any other symptoms and I'm being induced in 13 days any how.


----------



## goddess25

Fab birth story kk. I bet its lovely being home. You were in hospital for awhile. 

I am having a tonne of cramping today and tonight. Hoping its not labour yet. I am not ready.


----------



## girlnboots

Goddess, I think you're the only one who feels that way at this point.  I do hope you feel better tomorrow. Maybe a glass of water and some sleep will help?

I'm starting to get super nervous. I hate the unexpected/unknown.


----------



## KalonKiki

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u09CFdc_LHw


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats kalon. Sorry about your mil jbell. Fx baby stays put for when you return!

Really thought it was all starting last night after the stretch, not sweep. Had strong contractions which nothing would stop and def had the clear out. Felt exhausted so decided to go to bed and try and get some sleep....and woke up this morning with nothing! So it seems it stirred things up and gave me a good nights sleep but nothing else! Lol. Oh well, fx acupuncture does the trick mon. At least we know this weekend's plans are safe now!


----------



## Lownthwaite

jbell157 said:


> Junebugs you probably won't be last! We have the same due date and I bet you'll go first.
> 
> Goddess I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Girlnboots who on earth is your employer? They sound ridiculous!
> 
> I'm just like you ladies, I live in the bathroom. I can't wait until I don't have to pee every time I stand up and walk somewhere!
> 
> Low that's great news baby is engaged! Have you still been having contractions?
> 
> PTR have you been having anymore contractions?

I've been having contractions every day, just never leading anywhere. :nope:

I had 5 or 6 last night that were quite painful but never became regular. :nope:

Having some sharp tummy pains today and lots of pressure so I'm hopeful. :shrug:


----------



## broodymrs

For some reason the video didn't come up on my phone this morning. Sounds scary Kalon being on seizure watch! Glad you and Liam are ok xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks Broody. It wasn't really scary, just mostly uncomfortable and caused me to have an over stimulated baby for the first 48 hours because they constantly had to come in to check my vitals and then because of his weight they had him on blood sugar protocol for the first 24 hours and had to prick his little feet every time before I could nurse him.


----------



## goddess25

Had about 4 hours of contractions last night not in a pattern that fizzled out about 4am. Felt so off with it. See my mw this morning.


----------



## Junebugs

Oh no goddess! Keep us updated! I know you haven't been feeling good and you wanted the baby to stay put until the 2nd.... let us know what your midwife says


----------



## ptr

Fx the baby stays put a little longer, goddess!!


----------



## Murmers0110

Im with ya goddesses. Im not ready yet. We are not ready yet. My mom is recovered yet. She is staying with me for 2 weeks after and she also lives 7 hours away. Im terrified she wont make it or be recovered in time!


----------



## lunarsea

Kind of lost track of this thread, sorry, ladies!
Thought I'd update a bit on here.
Was hospitalized for 2 days and put on IV antibiotics for a severe UTI.
I told my doc at several appointments before that, that I thought I had an infection, but didn't find out til I went into the hospital with a fever and chills, nearly passing out.
I think he felt somewhat bad for not realizing it sooner, but he was very kind about the whole ordeal.
On the bright side, I lost my mucus plug (either the whole thing or just a really huge chunk) that was clear with slight pink/brown (very, very slight) on wednesday!

I know it could mean absolutely nothing, but I've been having period cramps since then and irregular tightenings that are usually stronger at night but disappear in the morning.
Also have been having sort of a "clear out", sorry TMI, but I've been having loose stool since Wednesday, too.
Hoping it's a good sign and not just IU (which I had with my first pregnancy) and a reaction to the antibiotics!
My MIL keeps trying to predict when I'll give birth and I'm hoping she'll just stop because I feel like she's jynxing it and I'll still go past my due date :(
Don't have another appointment til Thursday, which will be 38+3 by my dates and 39 weeks by the doctors, so we'll see if anything's happening!


----------



## ptr

lunarsea: that is exactly what has been happening to me... started losing my plug 8 days ago, it was red, dark brown, pink, green, yellow, you name it, i had it all, huge and small globs too... and had a few clear outs and lots of irregular tightenings/contractions and i'm still here!! i hope you have better luck with losing your plug and really going in labor soon!! fx!!


----------



## goddess25

I have not lost my plug yet. Mw seems fairly confident that baby will be here within the week and she said she won't be surprised to hear from me over the weekend. I told her that I havd had no plug comr out to which she replied it can come out during labour. She offered to do another cervix check but I declined although I kind of widh I had now as it gives you lots of info.


----------



## ptr

Yeah I wish you did too goddess :haha: I wonder if you're having some good dilation and effacement going on or not.


----------



## SisterRose

Just curious what everyone elses blood pressure has been like? I had high blood pressure in my last pregnancy, no medications for it and this pregnancy I feel as though it's been high a lot of the time too. I was recommended to have twice weekly blood pressure checks for a couple of weeks but after that it's like they forgot about it :shrug: every time I've had my blood pressure checked, they've kind of fobbed it off to being okay since not having any protein in my urine at all but I feel as though after researching a bit tonight it is a lot higher than it should be and that they should be more concerned :shrug: 
Only reason I looked it up is I've noticed over the last week my fingers are a bit swollen, nothing dramatic but swollen. My face has also gone puffy and looks like I now have a double chin! I know this can happen anyway in later pregnancy but tonight I've noticed that the knuckle on the pinky finger of my right hand feels swollen, has gone all red and hurts when I push on the area like it's swollen with fluid under but also painful. It's not HUGELY swollen but it does hurt.

My last blood pressure check it was 138/97 and that apparently wasn't cause for concern. That's preeeetty high right? :wacko:


----------



## goddess25

The bottom number is definitely higher than it should be. I would call your dr/mw. It sounds like you need to be reviewed to me and you need a bp check at the very least.


----------



## ptr

My usual bp is 120/70 and that's usually cause for no concern ... But my last one last week was 134/80 I think and my nurse said it was higher than "my norm" but I did have coffee so that might be why? But dr said he wasn't too worried about it. Not sure why? It's hard to tell when it's time to worry and when it's not because everyone has different "norm" for their bp.

What is your range of "norm" bp that you usually get at each appointment?


----------



## Sbmack

twinkletoe said:


> Hi guys so sorry I haven't been on to keep up with All you lovely ladies. We have our lovely wee man home but he has bad colic and is not sleeping hardly at all at night which is totally exhausting. Little pet is just the best thing ever but boy is he exhausting! Really hope everything is going ok with you all and congrats on the arrival Maze!! You are so lucky he is sleeping! Enjoy it! x

Hi Twinkle! 

Glad to here you and your little boy are home safe and sound. Sorry about the colic. I hope it goes away soon and you can get some rest!

Congrats again, Kalon!


----------



## girlnboots

My blood pressure is almost always 110-120/60-70. I have no idea what's considered high or not, but my doctor always says it looks good?

I THINK in third tri its normal for BP to go up a bit, but I'd still mention it.


----------



## nnynny

SisterRose said:


> Just curious what everyone elses blood pressure has been like? I had high blood pressure in my last pregnancy, no medications for it and this pregnancy I feel as though it's been high a lot of the time too. I was recommended to have twice weekly blood pressure checks for a couple of weeks but after that it's like they forgot about it :shrug: every time I've had my blood pressure checked, they've kind of fobbed it off to being okay since not having any protein in my urine at all but I feel as though after researching a bit tonight it is a lot higher than it should be and that they should be more concerned :shrug:
> Only reason I looked it up is I've noticed over the last week my fingers are a bit swollen, nothing dramatic but swollen. My face has also gone puffy and looks like I now have a double chin! I know this can happen anyway in later pregnancy but tonight I've noticed that the knuckle on the pinky finger of my right hand feels swollen, has gone all red and hurts when I push on the area like it's swollen with fluid under but also painful. It's not HUGELY swollen but it does hurt.
> 
> My last blood pressure check it was 138/97 and that apparently wasn't cause for concern. That's preeeetty high right? :wacko:


SisterRose - you should definitely get checked out as soon as possible. Your diastolic BP (the lower number) is quite high and the facial puffiness is not a good sign. Even if the systolic BP (the higher number) is not significantly, a change in the lower number has more impact. It is better to get checked out to make sure you don't have pre-eclampsia.


----------



## jbell157

Sister rose I agree with all the other ladies. You need to get checked out. Better safe than sorry at this point.


----------



## Junebugs

Mine has always been around 100/50 .. my mw is always amazed on how low it is. Yours does seem a little high.... like goddess said I would call then to double check


----------



## angel2010

Junebugs said:


> Mine has always been around 100/50 .. my mw is always amazed on how low it is. Yours does seem a little high.... like goddess said I would call then to double check

Mine is like this too right now, but was even lower in earlier pregnancy. Once dh was at an appointment with me and he said "are you even alive?", when was like 80/40.


----------



## broodymrs

My bp is in the same range as girlnboots and they've always said that was normal. I've been having puffy hands and feet too so it could be late pregnancy, but safest to get it checked. Hope you're ok hun xx


----------



## ptr

Update? Did you go in sisterrose?


----------



## goddess25

Hoping your ok sisterrose.


----------



## SisterRose

Hey! I went for a blood pressure check at my local phamacy instead today just to check. It was really high at first, but he did it a couple more times(after id calmed down) and it was coming down. He thinks it's a mixture of me being nervous about having the blood pressure check and it being a bit high. He just said to watch out for any headaches or anything. I havent rang midwife/MAU because im going on wednesday and I thought if I have any more symptoms or the swelling is noticably worse I'll go up to the MAU before wednesday instead and get a urine check too. I think it did come down to about 130 something over 70 something if i remember correctly on the third time he checked(couldve been high 60's) the first time was 141/96 though! i was really panicking lol. The second try a min later was about 130 something over 84 ish so it was coming down quite quickly.


----------



## goddess25

Glad to hear its coming down.


----------



## jbell157

Glad you're Ok sr!


----------



## Junebugs

Good to hear


----------



## ptr

Good news!! Def keep an eye on it!


----------



## girlnboots

Sounds like an awesome excuse to lay around the house and eat chocolate covered donuts, Sister. Oh. Maybe that's just me.

I'm cranky and hormonal today, so I'm working on Marin's Halloween costume. I have a bunch of other stuff to be doing, but crafting always lowers my stress level.


----------



## Maze

Sounds like you could have what they refer to as 'white coat syndrome'... which is basically nerves about being checked out and potential results or overall stress with medicine in general. 

Your blood pressure has been high but at least not too bad. My highest reading throughout pregnancy was 165/102 ... and it was just that, a high reading that didn't amount to anything, it was after a long day of throwing up and not feeling well. Definitely try not to get too worried, but definitely keep on the look out for any other symptoms that would suggest something more serious. 

Almost October you guys, can't wait to see all your babies!


----------



## lady1985

omg Im thinking that tonight that September only has two days left...so that means we can nearly say...Im having my baby this month! 

Im so feeling anxious at the moment and now and again 'forget' Im pregnant..i think the nerves are really kicking in now eeeek!! :/


----------



## nnynny

SisterRose - Glad your BP has come down!


----------



## goddess25

I can't believe its almost October. .. I am super nervous too and I really really don't want to go into labour and its going to happen soon eek.


----------



## girlnboots

I'm starting to get nervous too. I was anxious and excited before and now I'm just flat out nervous and almost dreading it. As much as I want my baby girl here safe and sound, I'm getting nervous to go into labor and downright terrified to be a mom. I'm assuming its all just normal jitters, but it's still scary.


----------



## Girly922

I think I'm in denial. Lol. I'm not worried about labour at all at the moment and I just feel like this baby is never coming out. Like, I know he/she is. But I can't seem to actually take it in and believe it.


----------



## ptr

I was nervous but once I went in to labor and deliver it was like I had an outer body experience! It was surreal! I am sure it will be the same for this one as well.


----------



## goddess25

Your right ptr. I have birthed 2 kids and know I can do it. Not sure if its my home birth choice that is freaking me out and I know I can change my mind with that.


----------



## ptr

Are you thinking about changing your mind, goddess?


----------



## goddess25

No not really. I have everything ready and I am sure once I am in labour and the midwives are here it will be fine at that point.


----------



## Sbmack

It's crazy for me to think that I'll actually be a mother in less than a month...maybe even in two weeks. I've been so concerned about the birth (reading natal hypnotherapy and natural birth books) that I haven't really thought of how I'm going to take care of her. I really hope my motherly instincts kick in because I don't have a clue at the moment. 

I'm pretty excited about giving birth. I know it won't be a cake walk, but I know that's what our bodies are meant for! I can't wait to meet her. Now I just have to decide on a name!! Evelyn Grace (Evie), Eloise (Ellie) Grace or Stella Grace are on the short list, but we aren't set on any so if another name comes to us that's great too. Grace is my father's mother's name and Stalla is my mother's mother's name.


----------



## girlnboots

I love Stella Grace!


----------



## goddess25

All nice names to pick from.

Your motherly instincts will kick in for sure. I had barely even held a baby before DS arrived. It was quite the steep learning curve but everything worked out just fine. I learned what not to do with #2 and I have further learned what I want to do this time.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

sbmack, your instincts will kick in automatic, you'll be great :)

Glad BP has come down Sisterrose.

I've had what i think is my show/plug coming away tonight. It was like EWCM in consistency with no blood in it. I had bloody show with DD, but when i was in full blown labour, but didn't have anything with DS. I think it could be the fact that we dtd last night, who knows.

Eekk, it's nearly October!!!!


----------



## AdelynnsMommy

Add me? Due October 27th with a girl!


----------



## girlnboots

Welcome! 

I lost a little bit more plug tonight. Whoo hoo! OB appointment tomorrow afternoon, so I'll have a technical update then. Still no cramps or contractions, but who knows?


----------



## broodymrs

Sbmack love all those names. My niece is evie grace.

Glad you are ok sis rose


----------



## lady1985

No contractions, no loss of plug, not feeling much pressure...I think I will be pregnant till xmas... ughhhhhhh!!


----------



## Lownthwaite

I lost my plug early this morning! :happydance:

Happy things are progressing but oh my word it was gross!! :sick:
I never saw it with my DD so it was a shock to see it! :dohh:

Having random contractions and period type pains still - I have till my appointment on Wednesday morning for baby to make an appearance so I don't have to see my consultant! Come on baby!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Yay for loss of plugs, Grin and Low. It sounds like you're getting close Low. Good luck! 

Lady, haha pregnant until Christmas. You'll get there soon! I know how you feel though. I have no signs either and she's so high up. I can't wait until she drops and gets out if my ribs.

Welcome, Adelynsmom. 

Glad everything is ok SisterRose!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Good luck low and girl, hope your plug loss means labour is close for you both.

Really thinking of having a natural delivery rather than a section. I feel like I'm going to miss out loads having a section. Will see how things go and if i go into labour before section date.


----------



## ptr

Fx for the ladies with the plug loss!! So exciting! Tomorrow is October. OMG!


----------



## goddess25

Wonder if we will have any final September babies.


----------



## Junebugs

We are due for some more babies to come!!!! :) come on LOs!


----------



## ptr

I am at my dr's right now for my very last ob gyn appt!!! Tomorrow might be the big day for my baby's arrival. Eeekkk.


----------



## jbell157

Ahh good luck ladies! I agree we are due for some babies! I've been having some period like cramps but that's it. It's apparently very normal at this point.


----------



## ptr

I am going to be calling in tomorrow at 6 am to get the time to go in to have the baby. :happydance:


----------



## girlnboots

Yay! Exciting! Good luck, ptr!


----------



## lulu83

ptr said:


> I am going to be calling in tomorrow at 6 am to get the time to go in to have the baby. :happydance:

Woohoo!! Can't wait to find out if you have a boy or girl!! Good luck tomorrow :)


----------



## Girly922

Ooh exciting ptr!! Can't wait to hear how you get on!! Good luck :)


----------



## goddess25

Looking forward to hearing about more babies. PTR hope your next.


----------



## Girly922

Backache and AF-style cramps. Not sure how much more of this I can manage. Bouncing on my ball isn't helping. Hoping a bath will. 

Sorry for moaning, just feel sorry for myself.


----------



## ptr

Thanks ladies! I'm pretty excited! I will also do real time updates on my journal - that's how I did it with my DD :haha: 

Girly, hang in!! Period cramps is a good sign!! You might go in sooner than later!!


----------



## Girly922

I'm not feeling very hopeful of this baby coming anytime soon. Lol. Just have a feeling nothing will come of these cramps. Need some positivity :haha:


----------



## Lownthwaite

I think I'm going to be pregnant forever!!! :cry:

I've been having contractions on and off since September 15th and it's getting so annoying!!! 

I thought loosing my plug might be a good get going sign but no!! :nope::cry:


----------



## ptr

Get to dtd, both you ladies!!!! And lots of walking and you might nt feel like the ball is doing anything but It will! I know it's hard... I've had bh's, loss of plug and everything and nada... This is why I was determined to expect that I am going to make it to 40 weeks :haha:


----------



## girlnboots

2 centimeters and "almost completely thinned". Doc said if there's a certain place he wants to see someone at 38 weeks, that's it exactly. 

Yay progress!


----------



## Girly922

ptr said:


> Get to dtd, both you ladies!!!! And lots of walking and you might nt feel like the ball is doing anything but It will! I know it's hard... I've had bh's, loss of plug and everything and nada... This is why I was determined to expect that I am going to make it to 40 weeks :haha:

That made me giggle!! Lol. I haven't got off my ball yet tonight. I think I spend most of my time bouncing on this thing these days but made I do need to bounce on OH instead. :haha:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Girly922 said:


> ptr said:
> 
> 
> Get to dtd, both you ladies!!!! And lots of walking and you might nt feel like the ball is doing anything but It will! I know it's hard... I've had bh's, loss of plug and everything and nada... This is why I was determined to expect that I am going to make it to 40 weeks :haha:
> 
> That made me giggle!! Lol. I haven't got off my ball yet tonight. I think I spend most of my time bouncing on this thing these days but made I do need to bounce on OH instead. :haha:Click to expand...

I also feel like I'm having a love affair with my ball! :haha:

I'm hoping DH will do the honors tonight - even though I'm quite sure he's been totally repulsed by my plug! :dohh::wacko:


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay ptr! So excited for ya! I cant wait to find out your team#


Afm I still get lots of bh bit nothing with pain other than some baby movements. No plug loss or loose poop. I do however have sone pretty righteous swelling going on in my feet and hands. I had to buy a fake wedding ring to wear even. Also when I wake up I feel like an 80 yr old with arthritis all over her body. Anyone eles? Also any advice for thw feet????? I totally have the meat socks and gloves!


----------



## ptr

Yep, pain in my bones every time I wake up ... Don't worry it will go away after birth, it did for DD and I'm confident it will this time again too!

And dtd helps loosen things up there plus the semen will help ripen and soften the cervix... But I know it's easy said than done!! I couldn't honestly bother to have sex with my dh at all!!!!! :haha:


----------



## girlnboots

My fingers aren't swelling, but everything else is dead on, murmers. 

Marin's night movements have gotten so, so uncomfortable. If it doesn't feel like she's ripping my cervix open, it feels like she's trying to crawl out my belly button. I even had to "breathe" through them the other night like I was in labor!

So ready for this to be over.


----------



## Girly922

I'm inserting EPO each night to try help ripen my cervix for when the time comes. I don't think I've lost any of my plug yet. Really don't have the desire to dtd of an evening, especially as LO is most active and puts a lot of pressure in my hoo ha. OH has the day off tomorrow so I'm hoping I wake up a little more in the mood.


----------



## Maze

We actually got another delivered pumpkin late last night. VGibs hasn't been active on here since the earlier days of the thread, she is actually the lady who I found out lives on my street! We've gotten relatively close the last few months and our 2 year olds have become good pals too. So I added her baby to the list on the first page, her due date was October 11th. :happydance:


----------



## Sbmack

Maze said:


> We actually got another delivered pumpkin late last night. VGibs hasn't been active on here since the earlier days of the thread, she is actually the lady who I found out lives on my street! We've gotten relatively close the last few months and our 2 year olds have become good pals too. So I added her baby to the list on the first page, her due date was October 11th. :happydance:

What a small world. Tell her congrats!! How's everything going with Oliver??

I also feel like I have arthritis in the morning. It hurts to open and close my hands.


----------



## ptr

wooohoo for another October pumpkin!! :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

Excellent news Maze. Congratulations to her.


----------



## Lindss

Good luck ptr!!! And I'm sorry to all the ladies having not so fun symptoms :(. But do try and enjoy your last fee moments baby free! Wish I had just a little bit more !!! Lol!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats to her maze!

Good luck today ptr, can't wait to see which team you're on :)

Good luck to all you other ladies having cramps/twinges. Hope your babies make an appearance soon.
Few period cramps here for me this morning, but probably won't mean much. The closer i get to 36 weeks ( when ds was born) they more i'm sign spotting.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Congratulations to those who are having/have had their babies!

Happy October ladies! :D


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on another pumpkin born!

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, had another BP check and all was okay with that. Now I'm a tad worried about movements, are you all still getting strong movements towards the later stages? I wish I could remember a little better with DD, but am sure she had strong movements to the end where my stomach would move LOTS from side to side. Since Sunday(ish) this baby is still moving...enough for me not to be too concerned or go to the hospital as I'm feeling consistent movements, not as many as before but definite movements. They're just very weak, and just tiny little prods and pokes which isn't consistent with how they have been in the weeks before now when she's been really giving a few good jabs, pokes where my tummy would jump or bits would really stick out. Everything has just slowed right down. I was told to go in if movements reduce because of the fact baby is small and having reduced growth but they havent stopped, just changed so i dunno :shrug: I have another consultant appointment tomorrow and a doppler scan to check the placental function. This morning she wasnt moving at all when I woke up, lay for a bit and nothing. She's given a few tiny little prods/flutters after breakfast though but it's almost like what movements feel like early on when you first start feeling them, really small and fluttery and it's been like this for over two days now :-s


----------



## lady1985

Drink an icy cold drink sisterose - works for me everytime! xx


----------



## SisterRose

I've been drinking ice cold lemonade for days, still only the same small movements. I just don't know what to do because she IS moving, and it's been quite regular. It's just not been consistent with how she's been moving before the last few days so I dunno. I rang in the MAU anyway so Im about to go have a check over and listen on the monitor just to make sure. Im sure all is most likely well but I'd rather be safe than sorry at this stage.

They asked on the phone when my last big kick was, and that was deff sunday when my stomach jumped when she punched out or twitched or something and that's the last time Ive had any movement like that other than small nudges and flutters


----------



## Girly922

Good luck sisterrose, let us know how you get on. 

This might sound like a silly question so I'm sorry in advance. I think I lost a big chunk of my plug this morning. It was clear-ish and huge on the paper. But had no pink tinges or anything. So, could it still regenerate? I've lost small amounts over the past few weeks but nothing this size. Don't want to get my hopes up any if its just going to regenerate and I'm still going to be here in 4 weeks time.


----------



## girlnboots

Sister, mine does that sometimes. She tends to spend half her time facing sidewise and the other half facing my back, so I can't feel her. I think when she's facing my back, she's kicking my placenta. Though now that she's really dropped/engaged, I feel her a whole lot down by my pelvis now. 

Girly, I'm slowly learning that nothing means anything anymore, haha. I thought the bloody show was a sure thing, but that's obviously not true for some of the ladies in here. I've been losing clear plug for a week or so now, and I haven't had any contractions or anything, but I'm still minimally dilated. I'd just assume you'll still be pregnant in 4 weeks and take it as a pleasant surprise otherwise.


----------



## Girly922

I have no idea what my cervix is like seeing as they don't check it here until you're in labour so wouldn't even know if that was favourable. Baby has dropped some more since going to bed last night. I wish we had a countdown clock on our bodies that told us exactly when it'll happen! Lol.


----------



## goddess25

I am not having big movements anymore. I do feel the baby moving but it'd taps and smaller movements thati sometimes struggle to feel. This happened with my previous 2 at this stage.


----------



## SisterRose

Back from MAU. Baby wasnt moving as much as they wouldve liked at first, and they agreed it was a bit slow but then she picked up enough in the last 15 minutes. They want me to go for another monitoring session on Saturday though to make sure, and between my scan tomorrow and my induction next thursday. She has been a bit more active since I got home, hoping she stays that way now until next week. Just can't wait to get this baby out now


----------



## girlnboots

Girly922 said:


> I wish we had a countdown clock on our bodies that told us exactly when it'll happen! Lol.

Wouldn't it be nice if our belly buttons acted like a turkey timer? Haha. As soon as it pops out, baby's done!


----------



## Junebugs

Ok sister rose.. I was just coming on here to post the same thing... baby has been really less active this week.. I can still feel some movements but the are really small and light... a lot lighter then before. I don't know if I should call or not but it seems like we always go through the same things at the same time... 

Happy october ladies!! I wonder who is going to be our first official october pumpkin???


----------



## SisterRose

Soo weird Junebugs! I almost messaged to ask how your movements were going, as I know we always end up having less frequent movements at the same time!

Hopefully both our babies decide they want to move a bit more over the next day or so.


----------



## ptr

I didn't get in the hospital today for induction because they were full and no ladies were close to delivering (felt lik eI needed to come in and thunk them on their head and tell them "have your babies faster!!!!!!!!!!!" :haha:) and I got postponed to thursday :shock: I could go in tomorrow but my dr isn't on call and he didn't want to disappoint me in case he couldn't make it in but thursday he is on call so I guess this bub is staying put till then.

so since i couldn't go in today for the very first day of October... one fo you ladies need to have a baby to properly kick off october!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GET TO :sex: :sex: :sex: and :holly: :holly: :holly: on that ball!!!!


----------



## girlnboots

Am I the only one who's OH refuses to dtd? :-(


----------



## ptr

nah, there's a lot of men out there who are a little freaked out about havin sex with pregnant women. totally normal. sorry to hear that though steph. :hugs:


----------



## Murmers0110

Lol am i the only who refuses to dtd with my dh, lol


----------



## lady1985

NO, ur not the only one! My DH isn't at all up for it...making love to a water melon hahaha (hense the reason i'm doing the EPO as it does the same/similar effect as sperm!


----------



## girlnboots

I tried to convince my OH that this is the ONLY time we can have sex without getting pregnant so he should take advantage of it. He just looked at me like I was stupid. I guess it doesn't work on someone who wants 2 more kids, haha. Maybe one of these days I can convince him. Or get him drunk.


----------



## goddess25

I am planning DTD as soon as my parents arrive tomorrow..I don't want to at all but it might just work.


----------



## SisterRose

U


----------



## Girly922

Murmers0110 said:


> Lol am i the only who refuses to dtd with my dh, lol

Not at all!! I really have no desire to do so at all. I am sat here bouncing on my ball though. 

Oh ptr, I'm sorry. Was really hoping to see your LO next!! Only another day though now.


----------



## YoungNImum

well im officially due this month (even tho baby was ment to arrive September) 4 days over due and feeling very huge and fed up :/ x


----------



## broodymrs

My DH doesn't want to DTD either. I know I'm not exactly my most attractive now so can't really blame him! Apparently I'm still pretty and cute, but not sexy. Thanks hubby, how lovely!

PTR sorry you weren't induced today, fingers crossed for your due date on Thursday!

I've felt as many movements as normal but like the rest of you they are small not big movements. I also find I have to really pay attention to them, if I just go about my normal day it feels like he's being quiet. I actually ended up in hospital last night having movements monitored. My liver bile acid is pretty high so they think I might have obstetric cholestasis so got sent in for a review, will get results Thursday (due date!) at consultant appointment. I mentioned my concerns about the movements so they monitored me for that too but all was fine, in fact he was over active and they wouldn't let me home until he had calmed down! 

I actually feel like I don't want to go into labour atm as had so many unintentional sleepless nights lately I am knackered. So is DH and he is being a right mardy arse. I really don't want my son coming into the world to a pair of knackered, mardy parents!! I've also decided to knock my self induction techniques on the head. Obviously nothing is working. I just end up making myself really uncomfortable and having contractions that fizzle out to nothing so I am just waiting it out now. I'm even considering not having my sweep on Thursday as last Thursday's stretch only gave me period pains. Dylan will come when he's ready, it just seems pointless at this point trying to force him out as he's obviously far too comfortable in there!

Anyone else thinking they are just leaving nature to take it's course and not trying to get baby out sooner?

Anyway I'm off for a nice early night now with a cuppa and a good book and no DH as he's at football, absolute bliss! Night ladies.


----------



## broodymrs

YoungNImum said:


> well im officially due this month (even tho baby was ment to arrive September) 4 days over due and feeling very huge and fed up :/ x

Bless you hun, at least every day is a day closer to baby arriving. Hopefully not much longer for you.


----------



## Junebugs

Young.. sorry your over due I know how frustrating that can be.

Sisterrose- you always make me feel better thou!!! I'm glad our babies are so in sync

Lol.. I tried to dtd the other day with dh but the bump was to in the way and dh said he could feel that he was hitting the baby in the head!!!! Lol needless to say it ended fast... hahahahh


----------



## Hotbump

4cm here! :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry that things are getting uncomfortable, ladies! At least most of you can officially say that you are having a baby this month. ;)
So we only had 6 September babies, huh? I wonder how many November turkeys we'll end up with. :haha:
Lots of labor dust to all! :dust:
I hope your babies don't keep you waiting for much longer. I'm excited to see who will have our first official October pumpkin. :D


----------



## goddess25

I have to concentrate on mine too esp if I am counting.

Lots of back pain and pretty intense bh for me today. I am really tired.


----------



## Murmers0110

Im not doing anything to hurry mine along. I do know that at the absolute latest I will have her on the 25th which will 4 days late. She will be an october pumpkin :)


----------



## girlnboots

Big ol' rant here. Feel free to skip it, I just need to get this out. 

The further I get, the better the 7th looks for an induction date. I feel like all my energy is being drained out of me and my ribs are so, so sore. Even though Marin dropped, her feet and tailbone are still pressed into my sternum so I can hardly breathe. I'm angry and hateful all the time and my OH is totally insensitive. 

I posted on the Facebook group how rude he was being tonight and it's just gotten worse. I was watching a show and he just comes in and changes the channel. Then he talks and blabbers about having all the stray kittens stay the night in our house since "pickles misses her friends". He picked HIS favorite show and then sat there and talked through it for 2 hours. He doesn't just talk, he blabbers on and on about stupid stuff, makes obnoxiously loud noises repetively in my ear, starts arguments about anything from a show we're watching to the fate of the world. 

He has ibs and ate a LARGE blizzard from DQ and baked beans. Apparently that gives him the right to throw his legs over his head and fart and laugh hysterically because it smells and I'm OBVIOUSLY sensitive to smells. He will grab our cat and fart on her head and laugh like its the best thing on earth. 

He constantly provokes me and tries to upset me and annoy me, then tells me how cranky and grumpy I am. Well, if I tell you that I don't want you to touch me right now and you practically force me off the bed by moving your leg closer everytime I move mine away, I'm going to get pissed. 

He completely disrespects my house by smoking inside even though I repeatedly ask him not to and leaves trash everywhere, barely chips in anything for bills (even while I'm not working), and then bitches when I ask for help, like going down two flights of stairs with a basket full of laundry when I can't even see my feet. 

I swear, the closer this baby gets, the more and more immature he gets. He makes rude comments about how I'm not working right now and how lazy I am, but turns around and tells me how I need to find a better job when I'm released back to work or how we're going to pay the bills since "I won't be working anymore". I have every intention of going back to work SOMEWHERE after my leave is up. 

Oh my god, I'm going to either kill him or explode.


----------



## ptr

Broody, I'm def riding it out naturally... Haven't dtd, bounced or inserted EPO or had any sweep. No worries, sometimes it's easier to just let something happen while we wait for it than trying and expecting and hoping that the things we're doing are going to do something!

Young, hope you go in very soon!! You're definitely due!

Hot bump, are you in labor?!?!?

Girl boots, I'm sorry your oh is being an idiot... Sometimes they act the way they do because secretly they're either panicking or not realizing the severity of how life is going to change but either way he's going to get a ride awakening and karma is a bitch, just saying. Keep your chin up, it will be ok!

As for me.... Nada. Still pregnant. I did get my sewing that I was doing for my SIL all done so I don't have to worry about it after baby arrives. Yay!


----------



## broodymrs

O dear girlnboots! Not what you need at the moment. I'd be tempted to give him a good slap, lol! No advice unfortunately but hope he starts behaving himself soon hun.


----------



## girlnboots

Ugh, thank you. I just can't deal with him anymore. He doesn't even act like he wants this baby, so I'm hoping that changes as soon as she's "real" to him. Maybe I'll be able to get some help with the dishes. 

Anyways, the only thing I'm really doing to help things along is walk. I get bored being stuck at home all day, and its nice to have the time now as I didn't before. Just trying to stay active so I don't turn into a blob. I'm progressing like I should to have an on-time baby, so it's not hurting or helping anything too much.


----------



## lady1985

Girl - I sympathise with you I would slap him too!! He sounds like he really needs to do some growning up...thing is you have to think for you this baby is 'real' but for him it's not quite yet, (for my dh its the same) and so you have to reflect back on your relationship 9 months ago before this baby was conceived...if he was the same then you have changed and he hasn't, it's not ur fault or his from both views and you have to find some middle ground to compromise. Maybe he will change when baby is born, maybe he won't, maybe you'll realise how hormones are really effecting our thinking...all I can say is ride it out for now you got this far!! AND go in another room if he's bothering you...he'll soon get the message, these male creatures do not like to be ignored!! hehe :thumbup:


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hotbump - what's happening? :happydance:

I've just seen my consultant this morning (40 weeks today!!) and told her I don't want another section. 

If baby doesn't show I'm booked for induction on Oct 14th. 

I have a sweep tomorrow morning so I'm really hoping that'll set things off! :wacko:


----------



## ptr

Happy due date, Low!!!!! fx the sweep does something for you!!


----------



## goddess25

Happy due date low. Hope the sweep does something tomorrow.


----------



## SisterRose

Happy due date low! hopefully with you having so many practice runs this last few weeks the sweep will really kick things off.

Ive had my (now last) consultant appointment today. My induction has been moved forward from the 10th to monday 7th because my blood sugars are getting a bit higher and also reduced movements I had the other day. Im actually crapping myself now! Id already planned when I was going to clean, do things, do some washing, put stuff together and now I have three days less to do it in so time to get moving. I'm also worried about induction now because ill only be 37+4 i was 38+4 last pregnancy when they induced me so a week farther along. The baby has had steroids at 32 weeks to help her lungs but im worried she might be too tiny/not ready :-( I suppose they know what's for the best though and it is only 3 days sooner than planned.


----------



## ptr

Does the dr sound confident that the baby's lungs are mature or at least mature enough for delivery, Sisterrose?

I can't believe October 1st passed and no one is screaming labor yet :haha:


----------



## lulu83

We do need an October baby ladies!! Could be you ptr! I'm goin Friday at 11:30, but I'm quite certain you'll beat me, if not someone else will! Bring on the pumpkins ladies!


----------



## ptr

I honestly am not holding my breath!!! They could be full tomorrow as well and have no room for me to come in and potentially have to wait yet another day.... :shock: 

I will be callling this evening just to see how full they are and to gauge the chances of me going in tomorrow.


----------



## SisterRose

Oh no, I hope you get to go in tomorrow ptr! are you getting anxious with waiting? one of my biggest fears is that they'll be full all day monday and I'll then have to wait it out until Tuesday, then maybe wednesday! I just feel like I can't take all that suspense :haha:~

They never said anything about the lungs, but know I've had the steroids. I don't think they would have offered to induce me earlier unless they thought things would be okay with the baby, and better for her being delivered. I know that they're quite funny about just handing out inductions so I guess it must be for the best. I just hope I can take my baby home after delivery and she doesn't need any kind of after care for problems like breathing, jaundice or being smaller than they thought. Ive told them today im concerned she's smaller than the ultrasound is saying, this baby feels so much smaller than DD1 in there, and my stomach is a lot smaller too! She was 6lb 2oz at 38+4 so I'm betting on a 5lb ish baby this time.


----------



## ptr

SR - it's not too bad waiting... I'm just glad i expected to go fully to 40 weeks and what's a couple more days you know? Even though the suspenes will suck but I know it's only a matter of a few days before baby is here! 

I will be keeping my fingers crossed that your baby girl comes out healthy and perfect regardless of the weight!


----------



## KalonKiki

For those getting induced or hoping to be soon, good luck! I hope they don't push you back any further. :thumbup:

Girl: Sorry that your OH seems to be acting like a right dick. I hope he grows up soon. Do you think he might be jealous of the baby? I've heard that some men act out when their babies are close to being due because they're afraid that they'll lose their woman to the baby and that they won't receive any love or attention from her anymore because her whole life will be about the baby. 

I've heard that rude people flock to pregnant women and new moms like bugs to bright lights, but I hadn't really experienced it first hand until after my son was born. Just yesterday I had an appointment with the family resource center at the hospital to get breast feeding support and when we were waiting for my mom to pull the car around to leave a nurse with an old woman in a wheel chair stopped to comment on Liam. The old woman then made the absolutely inconsiderate statement "Premature, I'll bet". I'm getting really tired of people commenting on my son's weight as if it were impossible for a woman to have a perfectly healthy 5 lb baby at full term. Even one of the nurses present after delivery argued with me and thought that I was lying about my gestation or that I was wrong about it because apparently he "should have been at least 7 lbs at 38 weeks". Wtf, are you serious? My mom went three weeks overdue with my brother and even then he was only 6 lbs 11 oz. Ugh, sorry about the rant, I'm just getting really tired of the rude comments about his weight from everyone that I encounter because apparently they expect a petite 5'1.5" woman to give birth to a 9 lb baby. :wacko:

The good news is that Liam has been gaining about 2 oz a day since he was born when they only hope for them to gain at least 1 oz a day. :happydance:


----------



## ptr

at least 7 lbs???? i would have thought 6 1/2 lbs is average cuz that's what weight most of my friends' babies are (i turned out to have a 8+ lbers and it was a shocker becaues i totally expected a 6-7 lbers cuz everyone else was having babies in that size. sorry people are dumb!!! if i had saw that old lady i would have said, "how old are you? really, crap, sorry, I thought you were 132 years old and need to go in the grave by now." maybe it's mean but if it's a stranger, i probably will have no empathy :haha:


----------



## lulu83

Glad Liam is doing well and gaining weight! People are so ridiculous...once you have a baby, the unsolicited advice just keeps rolling in..from people you know AND strangers! It's so irritating, but it doesn't go away. Sorry you're havin to deal with it :(


----------



## broodymrs

That is so rude kalon. I was only 5lb and 3 days late.

Ptr and low - can't believe we are all now either at or very nearly at due date and still pregnant after all the build up!

Really thought it was starting for me this morning. Had really strong contractions in my back but they went after a bath and i've just had a really bad back all day instead :( so fed up. Seeing consultant tomorrow so hoping she can confirm i am making progress.

Not long for you sis rose! Like you say they don't like to induce for no reason so if they are doing it earlier they must be confident baby will cope.


----------



## ptr

yeah, you can say that again, broody... my plug started to get darker again as if it's going to get tinged brown/pink (it used to be bright snot colored) and i just scoffed when i saw that. pfftahhh!!


----------



## girlnboots

Speaking of small babies, a couple ladies were talking at the doctor's office about a 4 pound newborn that was there. One lady asked the mom how early she was, and turns out she was almost 2 weeks late. Baby was healthy at birth, but so, so small. 

I don't know what my OH's problem is. He's 22 with severe ADD is one, definitely. This baby was definitely discussed beforehand, but we didn't expect to get pregnant right off the pill as I had had fertility issues in the past. I think maybe its all happening too fast for him. All that, plus a mixture of how I'm "maturing" and becoming more maternal and everything else.....I'm just trying to be patient. 

I feel just disgusting today. clammy and flu-like, almost. Yuck.


----------



## goddess25

People are so inconsiderate and rude when pregnancy and babies are concerned its horrible. 

Sounds like there are so many of us on the cusp.

Ptr hope you get in tomorrow.


----------



## lulu83

I have that cold/flu feeling today too! Talk about bad timing...hope you feel better :hugs:
Guys can take longer to come around with the whole baby thing..at least that was the case with me and DH. I'd had 3 miscarriages before having my 1st. My DH didn't really realize that it was really happening until right before she showed up. He didn't have the constant reminder bc he wasn't actually pregnant! I'm sure your hubs will come around as soon as baby comes..it'll be all the more real to him then :)


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry that your dh is acting immature, grin. I'm sure he'll come around once Marin is born. 

Happy due date low and I hope they can get you in soon, ptr! 

Broody, I'm right there with you with the back pain. I hope it goes away soon...or leads to labor!


----------



## ptr

Sooooooo... I just got off the phone with the head nurse. I told her that I know that I need to call at 6 am tomorrow morning for confirmation but I wanted to gauge the possibility of me going in tomorrow. I asked how full they were even though I know things can change during the night and so forth and the head nurse said that I was the only one on the induction list and there is a high possibility that I will be able to go in tomorrow. So does it sound like tomorrow is the day? Hmm. I am holding my breath.....


----------



## Lownthwaite

ptr said:


> Sooooooo... I just got off the phone with the head nurse. I told her that I know that I need to call at 6 am tomorrow morning for confirmation but I wanted to gauge the possibility of me going in tomorrow. I asked how full they were even though I know things can change during the night and so forth and the head nurse said that I was the only one on the induction list and there is a high possibility that I will be able to go in tomorrow. So does it sound like tomorrow is the day? Hmm. I am holding my breath.....

That sounds very promising! :happydance:

I've just had my 4th very soft poo for the day! :dohh: So hoping it's a good sign - especially since I just lost more plug too! :happydance:


----------



## broodymrs

Fingers crossed ptr! Hope it's the clear out Low.


----------



## YoungNImum

Thank ladies, I have a sweep tomorrow and get my induction date. Yellow bump so really excited to find out what I'm having.

A little about me:
My name is courtney I'm 22 and from Northern Ireland, I have 2 beautiful daughters Eva-Jane & Rosalie who both make my job as a mummy very special.

My 3rd and final baby was due 27th last month but has decided to keep us waiting alittle longer 

Feel like I've missed out on a lot to get to know you ladies so hoping to chat soon :) x


----------



## Murmers0110

I had a dr appointment today. I havnt dilated anymore so im still .5 I am 50% thinned and she is -3. What does that mean again???? Also I measured 5 days ahead this time. Strange. Ive always been a dew days behind.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Just wanted to wish you girls all the best for this month :) 

My original due date was 25th October...so this month will be hard for me. However I have my 19 weeks anatomy scan on 22nd so we are hoping to announce then.

Anyway....I do follow how you are all going..... I wish you all the best {hugs}


----------



## Sbmack

So happy you got your rainbow baby, Dream! Hang in there this month. Hugs. 

Anyone have any tips to make LO move down some? She is so high up that I can't really even sit down comfortably.


----------



## ptr

I'm excited for your 19 weeks scan, dream! 

Low, yay for poop, that's usually a good sign!

Yikes, can't imagine being 5 days overdue. Hope you get your induction date soon, how soon would it be? Hopefully in a matter f a couple days!

Sbmack: bouncing on a ball and lots of walking (upright gravity) will help baby move down deeper! That's pretty much I have for suggestions!


----------



## Hotbump

Had my baby boy October 2nd, he weighed 5lbs 15.6oz :cloud9: I was already 7cm when I got to l&d and I was still talking even the nurses where suprised :haha:


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations! Our first October pumpkin :happydance:

Who's next?


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay hot bump! You got the first pumpkin!

Dream ill be excited to here about your scan and i couldnt be more thrilled for you and your rainbow!


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats, hot bump! What did you name him?


----------



## angel2010

Congrats Hot Bump!! That is pretty impressive, hope I'm the same!!!


----------



## girlnboots

I wish I could call dibs on being next. Don't think it works that way. :-(


----------



## lulu83

Congrats hot bump!!

Can't wait to hear about your scan Dream! I know how hard would have been due dates are :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Hope everything goes well with your anatomy scan dream! thanks for popping in

ptr - fingers crossed you get in for today

Low - Sounds promising, hope today is FINALLY the day for you :haha:

Hotbump - Congrats on your little boy, and our "first" october pumpkin of the month :)


----------



## lady1985

Congrats Hotbump!! - you should rename yourself to speedybump :haha:

OK sorry this is prob way TMI......I know you ladies including Low have been talking bout a 'clear out' well yesterday I has x3 BM's before noon and today straight on the loo as soon as I woke up (I've never been able to BM in the am so it's really strange) maybe I'm just wishful thinking but i'm hoping it's a sign all the same!!

I have my check up at 3pm GMT+1 today - can't wait....gonna take my crystal ball and ask him to predict if I will pop before the weekend is out (would be nice!!) Well if I had a crystal ball...I would :haha:


----------



## Girly922

Congrats hotbump!!

Good luck today ptr! I hope they fit you in. 

Good luck with your scan dream! 

Lady - I've taken to ignoring any poop signs now. I've so far had 3 non-consecutive days of clear-outs. Not fun. And they meant nothing :( 

Last night I had a really vivid dream that my waters broke and I was at home trying to get contractions to start properly before going in. I woke up to pee to find out none of it was real. So disappointing!! It felt so real.


----------



## broodymrs

Just popping in quickly to say good luck for today ptr, will be thinking of you.

Congrats hotbump!!


----------



## SisterRose

Happy full term day Broody - hoping baby makes an appearance for you soon. x


----------



## lady1985

Fair enough i'm just turning into an am pooper lol 

As for your dream Girly I'm with you on that I would be super disappointed too! I said to DH the other day after waking up from a nap that I wish I could go to sleep and wake up with baby on my arms....

Happy full term Broody!!!! Excited for you!!


----------



## ptr

Houston! We have liftoff! It's a go!!! Heading in at 7 am!

I am going to update throughout the labor as much as I can but it will be on my journal - it would be too much to update two places at teh same time :haha: 

Link to my journal is in my signature. EEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## Girly922

Good luck ptr!! Can't wait to hear how it goes :) 

I've resigned myself to the fact that this baby has desire to be born anytime soon so we're off Xmas shopping. 

On a brighter note, I got my letter from HR at work confirming my commencement of maternity leave. It states that once my mat leave finishes, I have to take any accrued annual leave straight away. Meaning that I should get baby's 1st birthday off :happydance:


----------



## Sbmack

wahoo....go ptr!

Girly, that's great you get to be off until the 1st bday. I'm only taking 3 months with full pay, but that's lucky here in America. 

Lady, I hope it's really a clear out for you and things get moving. 

There's a 5k charity walk that I participate in every year this Sunday. I wasn't planning on walking because I'm so big, but I think I just might do it...it couldn't hurt and if she's ready, it could speed things up :)


----------



## broodymrs

I think walking and bouncing on my ball helped Dylan move down.

Just got back from my consultant appointment. I'm not impressed. She still couldn't reach do to sweep so had another stretch. She says things have progressed since last week but not that much. She was able to tickle his head which was funny but apparently my cervix is still posterior and not dilated so I'm booked next Thurs which will be 41 weeks for another attempt at a sweep. I asked about induction but I am now the healthiest I've been all pregnancy! The only thing actually wrong with me now is slightly low platelets but they are not a concern so as there is no medical reason and my cervix isn't favourable to an induction she has said they won't do that at the moment. She did say today's examination might move things along but she is 80% sure I'll be back next week for the sweep, and said I may even go more overdue than that. So I have now resigned myself to the fact that I am probably going to go 2 weeks over, and then probably end up being induced in the end anyway. I was so gutted, just had to get out of there and went to my mum's house for a good cry. I know it's silly as both me and Dylan are in fantastic health so I am very lucky but I just want to meet my little boy. I don't think I've done myself any favours by thinking he was going to be early. 

Does anyone in the UK know when they induce you for going over? I thought it was 2 weeks but my SIL says she thinks it is 10 days.


----------



## broodymrs

Oh and on the subject of clear outs I've bee having them for a few weeks now so for me it means nothing!

Thanks for all the 'happy full term/due date messages btw!


----------



## Junebugs

I thought it was 10 days (I'm not from the uk but I have had many friends go over from there)... its 10 days here... I'm sorry hunny I know how frustrating it is to be overdue (I was almost 2 weeks with mason)... just know that no matter what he will be in your arms in the next 2 weeks and you'll have him with you for the rest of.your life!! So 2 weeks isn't long to wait :)


----------



## goddess25

Wishing you a wonderful birth Brandi. Cant wait to read the updates.


----------



## Lownthwaite

Good luck ptr! :happydance:

I'm now overdue broody and in the UK - I've been scheduled for induction at 12 days over. (VBAC too) 

I saw my midwife today and my 15 minute appointment turned into 45 minutes! He's creating drama and he's not even here yet! :dohh:

Everything is fine, I had a sweep but she could feel fingers up by his head!! :wacko: She called the MAU and spoke to numerous people / midwives / registrars who have all said it's fine, it's written in my notes and if he doesn't show I've got another sweep booked for next Thursday. She's just never experienced that in all her years as a midwife and said that's probably the reason behind things stopping and starting! :dohh:

Since getting home I've had some strong contractions and lots of on / off strong period pains and some brown discharge so I'm hopeful!! :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

Why was she freaking out about your babies hand being there. When dd was born in the sac her hand was up overher head. Just because its there now doesn't mean it will.still be there.

Sound like positive things are happening fingers crossed.


----------



## Lownthwaite

goddess25 said:


> Why was she freaking out about your babies hand being there. When dd was born in the sac her hand was up overher head. Just because its there now doesn't mean it will.still be there.
> 
> Sound like positive things are happening fingers crossed.

She wasn't freaking out as such more just covering her own back I think, that she didn't have to refer me to be seen by my consultant. The registrar said babies can be born with their hands up there, like you say, it's just not something she'd every come across before. She was a bit concerned about presentation that's all - but all is well. :thumbup:


----------



## Junebugs

Kmfx for you low!


----------



## goddess25

Ah I see. Good to know.


----------



## YoungNImum

Had a successful sweep and she said I was 1cm already she done 2 goo sweeps which was uncomfortable I had to apologise to the lovely midwife who held my hand as I squeezed her hand taht hard a few times i felt bad when it was finished lol 

I also was given my induction date for Wednesday ill be 41+5 but maybe the sweep will get things going an baby arrives before then :)

Congrats on the first baby :) hope your both well x


----------



## broodymrs

That's good NI mum, hope it works


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay, ptr! I'm so excited to find out what team you're on! Good luck, I hope that all goes well. :hugs: :happydance:

I hope that things get moving for all of you soon. I know it's hard to wait and it feels like forever now, but once you're holding that little bundle in your arms you'll wonder where the time went and it will feel like your entire pregnancy was the blink of an eye. :hugs:

My OH got a promotion at work recently because the man who was in the position is leaving the company for a different job and recommended him for the position. He's now making $35,000 before taxes and he will be working mostly on his own so he won't have to deal with most of the insufferable people that he works with. He seems a lot happier when he comes home ever since Liam's birth and this new position at work. While I was still in the hospital after I had Liam he told me that he thought that I was a really good mother and that seeing me with Liam made him fall in love with me all over again. :blush:


----------



## Girly922

broodymrs said:


> Does anyone in the UK know when they induce you for going over? I thought it was 2 weeks but my SIL says she thinks it is 10 days.

It's between 12-14 days if there are no complications. Most places won't let you go more that 14 days before inducing you, but even then you could be 16 days over by the time baby arrives. I'm going to discuss when they would induce me if I go over with my MW next week.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats hotbump!

Good luck to all those, close and overdue. Hope your LOs arrive soon.


----------



## girlnboots

Do you ladies have any sweep stories? I'm considering asking my doctor for one Monday. I'll only be 39 weeks but I'm not sure my mental health can take much more abuse. He offered an induction, which I do not want until I'm actually overdue, but I figured it might be a way to help things along?


----------



## Junebugs

yep.. I had 3 done with mason starting at 38 weeks I went into labour after my 3rd one. I will be getting them done again at 38 weeks this time. My midwife and ob both told me that there are studies that say that sweeps help you from not going so overdue (if started at 38 weeks) but won't ness. Put you into labour. They are a little uncomfortable but not bad :)


----------



## Lostunicorn

Lownthwaite said:


> Good luck ptr! :happydance:
> 
> I'm now overdue broody and in the UK - I've been scheduled for induction at 12 days over. (VBAC too)
> 
> I saw my midwife today and my 15 minute appointment turned into 45 minutes! He's creating drama and he's not even here yet! :dohh:
> 
> Everything is fine, I had a sweep but she could feel fingers up by his head!! :wacko: She called the MAU and spoke to numerous people / midwives / registrars who have all said it's fine, it's written in my notes and if he doesn't show I've got another sweep booked for next Thursday. She's just never experienced that in all her years as a midwife and said that's probably the reason behind things stopping and starting! :dohh:
> 
> Since getting home I've had some strong contractions and lots of on / off strong period pains and some brown discharge so I'm hopeful!! :happydance:


Sending lots of labour vibes Lownthwaite :hugs: How did you find the sweep? I really want to let nature take it's course (I'm 39+1) but think my mw may do the first sweep next Thursday which is my due date so I may refuse it!!! Arrrgh seriously stressing out, my daughter was early so never had to think about sweeps/induction/intervention etc. 



KalonKiki said:


> Yay, ptr! I'm so excited to find out what team you're on! Good luck, I hope that all goes well. :hugs: :happydance:
> 
> I hope that things get moving for all of you soon. I know it's hard to wait and it feels like forever now, but once you're holding that little bundle in your arms you'll wonder where the time went and it will feel like your entire pregnancy was the blink of an eye. :hugs:
> 
> My OH got a promotion at work recently because the man who was in the position is leaving the company for a different job and recommended him for the position. He's now making $35,000 before taxes and he will be working mostly on his own so he won't have to deal with most of the insufferable people that he works with. He seems a lot happier when he comes home ever since Liam's birth and this new position at work. While I was still in the hospital after I had Liam he told me that he thought that I was a really good mother and that seeing me with Liam made him fall in love with me all over again. :blush:

Congratulations to your OH and congratulations to you both on the birth of Liam :) My hubby said something similar after I had our daughter and I remember crying for hours because he was being so sweet. Definate man points for your OH :)

Anyone else terrified of having a sweep or being induced? Anyone else thinking of refusing and asking for extra scans etc? I'm seriously freaking out, thought Marshmallow would be here by now as Jennifer was born at 36+5!!! Totally unprepared for if Marshmallow is still comfortable in there this time next week x


----------



## girlnboots

Kalon, that is super sweet. I hope my OH is as sweet as that!

That's the only thing I'm real nervous or scared about. He's just so disconnected still, almost in denial. Otherwise, bring on the pain! I'm so ready to love on my baby girl.


----------



## Girly922

Anyone ever experienced back labour in the pre-labour phase? I've been having back pain in waves for the past couple of days with some period-like cramps. I know pre-labour can last for weeks anyway. Just seem to be constantly symptom spotting these days. Feel like I'm back in the TWW!! Lol.


----------



## goddess25

I had a sweep prior to both kids..followed by lots of walking and dtd. I went into labour both times within 12-24 hours after. Am hoping to get one this morning if my cervix is favourable to doibg so.


----------



## Lownthwaite

Lostunicorn said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ptr! :happydance:
> 
> I'm now overdue broody and in the UK - I've been scheduled for induction at 12 days over. (VBAC too)
> 
> I saw my midwife today and my 15 minute appointment turned into 45 minutes! He's creating drama and he's not even here yet! :dohh:
> 
> Everything is fine, I had a sweep but she could feel fingers up by his head!! :wacko: She called the MAU and spoke to numerous people / midwives / registrars who have all said it's fine, it's written in my notes and if he doesn't show I've got another sweep booked for next Thursday. She's just never experienced that in all her years as a midwife and said that's probably the reason behind things stopping and starting! :dohh:
> 
> Since getting home I've had some strong contractions and lots of on / off strong period pains and some brown discharge so I'm hopeful!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Sending lots of labour vibes Lownthwaite :hugs: How did you find the sweep? I really want to let nature take it's course (I'm 39+1) but think my mw may do the first sweep next Thursday which is my due date so I may refuse it!!! Arrrgh seriously stressing out, my daughter was early so never had to think about sweeps/induction/intervention etc.
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Yay, ptr! I'm so excited to find out what team you're on! Good luck, I hope that all goes well. :hugs: :happydance:
> 
> I hope that things get moving for all of you soon. I know it's hard to wait and it feels like forever now, but once you're holding that little bundle in your arms you'll wonder where the time went and it will feel like your entire pregnancy was the blink of an eye. :hugs:
> 
> My OH got a promotion at work recently because the man who was in the position is leaving the company for a different job and recommended him for the position. He's now making $35,000 before taxes and he will be working mostly on his own so he won't have to deal with most of the insufferable people that he works with. He seems a lot happier when he comes home ever since Liam's birth and this new position at work. While I was still in the hospital after I had Liam he told me that he thought that I was a really good mother and that seeing me with Liam made him fall in love with me all over again. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations to your OH and congratulations to you both on the birth of Liam :) My hubby said something similar after I had our daughter and I remember crying for hours because he was being so sweet. Definate man points for your OH :)
> 
> Anyone else terrified of having a sweep or being induced? Anyone else thinking of refusing and asking for extra scans etc? I'm seriously freaking out, thought Marshmallow would be here by now as Jennifer was born at 36+5!!! Totally unprepared for if Marshmallow is still comfortable in there this time next week xClick to expand...

The sweep was quite uncomfortable but it wasn't too bad. My waters broke 12 hours after the first sweep with my DD so I'm hopeful. :thumbup:

It's now 31 hours since my sweep and I'm still having random, strong contractions and loosing a ridiculous amount of plug. :wacko: If nothing really progresses though I'm having a second sweep on the 10th.


----------



## broodymrs

Ive had 2 attempted sweeps but they ended up being stretches instead as they couldn't reach opening yet. It certainley seems to help things along, quite crampy afterwards and i didn't find them too uncomfortable. I really hope dylan either comes before thurs or the next sweep works to get him out. I would think a sweep us easier on your body than induction.


----------



## KalonKiki

Being induced wasn't bad at all for me, but that's because I had already received my epidural before they gave me Pitocin. :haha:

I hope that the sweeps work out, ladies! It seems like so many of you are about ready to pop. Bring on the sweet LOs! :cloud9:


----------



## goddess25

Fingers crossed we all pop em out soon. Having a sweep this morning.


----------



## broodymrs

Girly i keep having contractions in back. Not sure_if it is pre labour but it is painful


----------



## jbell157

Went for my 37 weeks appointment. Had my GBS test and found out baby is engaged so that's good. No cervical check but that's ok as they aren't very definitive anyway.

I have a feeling that we are going to have a tidal wave of babies pretty soon!


----------



## Girly922

broodymrs said:


> Girly i keep having contractions in back. Not sure_if it is pre labour but it is painful

It's definitely that! Just hoping it doesn't last too long, for either of us!


----------



## Lostunicorn

Have also been having back and period pain but have done so for the last 4 weeks, am seriously symptom spotting now :D


----------



## YoungNImum

I've gave birth to a BOY! Maurice David Robert Floyd born 1:24pm weighing 8lb 9oz an 21inch long. Used G&A no stitches! 

I got here at 9cm an they said they didn't have time to get me to the ward I started pushing in the down stairs unit where they check u etc an the phone rang to say they had a room upstairs ready so they brought me up an few more pushes an he was born he was back to back so the pain in my back was awful very glad to finally meet him :) x


----------



## Girly922

Massive congrats young!! Sounds like a speedy arrival! :)


----------



## goddess25

Congrats young.


----------



## goddess25

Had my 40w appt this morning. Am 3.5 dilated, 4.5 at a stretch. 100% effaced. Am spotting and have some pains. Hopefully something is close to happening.


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats young on your little boy!!!! 
Goddess hopefully something happens soon for you!!


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations! Sounds like a great birth.

Goddess sounds good. Don't want to jinx you but maybe you're next!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats Young! 
Goddess, hope you're next!


----------



## Sbmack

YoungNImum said:


> I've gave birth to a BOY! Maurice David Robert Floyd born 1:24pm weighing 8lb 9oz an 21inch long. Used G&A no stitches!
> 
> I got here at 9cm an they said they didn't have time to get me to the ward I started pushing in the down stairs unit where they check u etc an the phone rang to say they had a room upstairs ready so they brought me up an few more pushes an he was born he was back to back so the pain in my back was awful very glad to finally meet him :) x

Congratulations! Inspiring! 9cm when you got to the hospital and no tearing...well done!

Goddess, I hope this is the start of something for you!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats young!!

Good luck Goddess, hope to hear baby news soon :-D 

x


----------



## lady1985

Good luck godess - things are happening for sure!!

Young - congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Maurice <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats young ni mum! Quick labour was obviously your reward for going overdue!!


----------



## goddess25

Baby boy Ryan born at home on his due date at 1am after 2.5 hours of labour. 10lb and 55cm long. Will update later.


----------



## girlnboots

10 pounds?! You are quite the woman, goddess. Well done!


----------



## Girly922

Woo! Congrats goddess! And wow, 10lbs!!


----------



## PreggyEggy

Congratulations on the arrivals of Maurice and Ryan! I can't wait to hear more about your birth stories!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Goddess!


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations goddess!


----------



## Maze

10 lbs, wow! Congrats!


----------



## Murmers0110

Sooo many babies! Congrats ladies.


----------



## Lindss

Congrats to all the new mamas!


----------



## Murmers0110

So im sorry about this. Tmi warning. I just pooped. Im a daily pooper. Once normally. Lately its been 3 times. Not loose. Ive never been constipated this whole time. So the poop I just had was unlike any ive ever seen. It was beige almost grey and when I wiped it was the colorbof make up foundation. Have yall seen it?


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats, Goddess and Young on the arrival of your boys! :happydance:
Wow, 10 lbs? You're a trooper, Goddess!

Haha, I just realized that we've been getting at least one new pumpkin every day since October 2nd. I wonder who's going to pop tomorrow or if the streak will temporarily end with Goddess today. :o


----------



## Lownthwaite

Aww congratulations on the new arrivals!! :happydance:

I'm STILL pregnant, STILL having contractions and STILL losing plug!!! :wacko:

Really starting to get fed up. My back is awful, my leg keeps giving way and I can't roll over in bed for my hips feeling like they'll pop out the sockets - they're even clicking! :cry:


----------



## lady1985

Sorry murmers i havent got a clue!!


----------



## SisterRose

Low :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

I am sorry Low.:hugs:
Murmers, I am not sure. Did you eat something funny?


----------



## Murmers0110

Im sorry low. I thought you would have gone by now for sure.


----------



## Lownthwaite

Murmers0110 said:


> Im sorry low. I thought you would have gone by now for sure.

Me too :nope:

Sat here having painful contractions still but there's just no regularity to them at all :nope:


----------



## Sbmack

Well done, godess!! Congrats! 

Sorry you're so uncomfortable low! Hope your little one decides to make an appearance soon.


----------



## Murmers0110

So I had a tour of the hospital today, finally!this makes the 3rd one we were connected to. We had a tour of a different one but moved. Then went and saw the other one but or insurance changed so I got sent to another one and it was so nice! Very new and modern and sleek. The v tour made everything more real and freaked me out! It got my husband excited. He was cute.


----------



## Murmers0110

Oh about my poop, I have to monitor it. If it happens again I have to go in on Monday and have blood work done because they are concerned about my gallbladder or liver. Not ok with me!


----------



## girlnboots

Good luck! Hope it was just something funny you ate. 

I can't tell if I'm clearing out or if I ate something funny. Yuck.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Murmers0110 said:


> Oh about my poop, I have to monitor it. If it happens again I have to go in on Monday and have blood work done because they are concerned about my gallbladder or liver. Not ok with me!

Another thing to watch for is having really really really dark pee! Like almost brown. 

I've had my gallbladder removed due to gallstone attacks, and I had symptoms you're describing after having a very bad attack that landed me in hospital. It can indicate something blocking bile.

Have you had any pain? I should think not having any pain is probably a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats young and goddess. :)

Low really hope it happens for you soon!


----------



## Murmers0110

Nope no dark pee or pain. My poop has since got more color in it.more of a tanish brown now lol. I'm still keeping an eye on it. Thanks for your concern ladies.


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats goddess.

Low i'm the same. It's really getting me down. Going to try acupuncture again tomorrow, even though it didn't work last time i'm getting desperate. Wouldn't be so bad if i wasn't having irregular contractions every day as you are too. :hugs:


----------



## jbell157

Last night i was having crazy lightening pains and some tightening. Woke up this morning and had low back pain which turned into period like cramping. I've felt off all day. Going to take a nap and see if I feel better.


----------



## Lownthwaite

broodymrs said:


> Congrats goddess.
> 
> Low i'm the same. It's really getting me down. Going to try acupuncture again tomorrow, even though it didn't work last time i'm getting desperate. Wouldn't be so bad if i wasn't having irregular contractions every day as you are too. :hugs:

I'm having strong contractions still today - no regularity as usual. :nope:

Got period pains all round my back and still losing bits of plug. Going to take myself to bed now and wallow in my own self pity. :cry:

Hope you get some movement soon Broody. :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

I am sorry to all you ladies with symptoms, but nothing happening yet. I lost my plug a week and a half ago, I have BHs, but nothing else.


----------



## girlnboots

Same here. Pretty sure my plug is completely gone, but my BH are picking up again. My tummy feels better today so I think I just ate something funny. Baby is definitely engaging more and more, but she's also moving my cervix back so I can't feel any dilation. Drives me nuts. I definitely think I'm over 3 cms now, but I have no way of knowing. We'll find out tomorrow if I've progressed past 2cm/80-ish%. 

We've definitely decided that I will ask for an induction on the 16th (I'll be 40w+2). I can't miss more work waiting for her to appear on her own. Makes me feel terrible to put work before her development, but I just don't have a choice. My 4 weeks vacation time is completely up in the air because they didn't push it through before my leave. 

Overall, I feel a lot more comfortable now that I'm off work. I have less stress and the toll on my body is minimal. I just wanna see my little girl :-( so jealous of all you mommas and your new babies!


----------



## YoungNImum

Good luck to those due soon. 

My girls adore there new baby brother Maurice. My eldest is such a little mummy to him already she keeps asking to have cuddles with him and kissing his head bless her and as for my youngest she doesn't understand fully yet that he's a tiny baby but likes to help pat his back when burping him. 

Currently doing a night fed (fed at 11:30 now 3).

Sending lots of labor dust to you all x


----------



## broodymrs

Lownthwaite said:


> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> Congrats goddess.
> 
> Low i'm the same. It's really getting me down. Going to try acupuncture again tomorrow, even though it didn't work last time i'm getting desperate. Wouldn't be so bad if i wasn't having irregular contractions every day as you are too. :hugs:
> 
> I'm having strong contractions still today - no regularity as usual. :nope:
> 
> Got period pains all round my back and still losing bits of plug. Going to take myself to bed now and wallow in my own self pity. :cry:
> 
> Hope you get some movement soon Broody. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, you too hun xx


----------



## broodymrs

Young ni mum that is so cute. 

Girlnboots i'm sure she will be fine by that point so i really wouldn't worry about being induced. Wish we could get it done earlier in the uk.

Think i've got a cold. Feel really bunged up and had a temperature in the night. Bit worried about giving it dylan if he's born before i'm better :-/


----------



## SisterRose

Broody - Hope you feel better soon. I'm crapping myself too as my DD is totally laid up to the eyeballs she's been couhing and spluttering literally all night and sounds really wheezy. Well, typically I am booked in today for induction so I'm more or less quarentining her today because I'm scared she'll pass it to me for labour, and then pass it to the baby :dohh:

Young - LO sounds lovely, glad his big sisters are taking to him :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

Good luck today SR!! 

Hope you feel better soon broody. 

I was woken up this morning by low ab pains that really hurt. Now, I've just got tightenings and backache. Seems like I'm going to have another day of my body playing tricks on me.


----------



## broodymrs

Well i don't have a cold. Just after i posted this morning had the most painful contraction ever. Since then lots of twinges but no more contractions and not bunged up so feeling ill in the night must have been lead up. Had my acupuncture this morning and just going to aquanatal now. I intend to evict this baby tonight!!! Wish me luck!


----------



## ptr

Still wishing you all labor :dust:!!!!


----------



## Junebugs

Good luck!!!!! :)


----------



## lady1985

Good luck broody!!

Well i'm no further no show, no contractions etc... I'm hoping this baby just suprises me! I have a hospital appointment tomorrow for monotoring...what ever that entails! I'm not really sure!


----------



## lulu83

Good luck with the eviction process!! Sending out lots of labor dust to everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Well it seems my little one is well and truly comfortable in there! Got to start the picotin drip. I was hoping id just go right in to labour after they broke my waters like i did with dd


----------



## girlnboots

Good luck!

I posted this on Facebook, but I'm 3 cm and fully effaced. Any time now, but induction's scheduled for the 16th if she turns stubborn.


----------



## Murmers0110

Well I've had a ton of bh tonight. A ton. They have not been painful. Uncomfortable yes. My stomach has jas been hurting some too. I dont feel real well. Almost nauseus. This sucks. Isb this what yall have been bitching about?


----------



## girlnboots

Pretty much, haha. That's how I felt last night. Just uncomfortable but not in any real pain. 

I've gone from BH-type tightenings to general AF cramps and back pain. No start or stop to the cramps, just achy. Makes me want to curl in a ball with a heating pad and sleep. Had some instances of pink mucus, but I'm thinking it might be from the check today. It was pretty painful, so I'm not writing it off as my show yet. Maybe if it gets darker. 

I'm so ready for Marin to get here, but I'm definitely not ready for the pain. Starting to get anxious and nervous. I think she'll be here by Wednesday.


----------



## goddess25

Good luck sister rose hope we get some news soon.

Wishing you lots of labour vibes soon.


----------



## broodymrs

Been thinking about you sis rose, thought it was taking a while! Hopefully not long.

Sorry you're feeling uncomfortable murmers. Girlnboots, hopefully it is your show. I've not bled after any of my internals so fx!

Well my eviction attempts have failed. Acupuncture, doing the food shopping and aquanatal just gave me a really achy crotch!! I give up, he's obviously going to have be dragged out. Felt really sorry for DH today, he's hopefully taken his hospital bag to work with him, hoping he would be en route to the hospital later even though I told him there is no sign. He's been convinced it was going to be today. I can guarantee it's not though. I hate being overdue, I know I shouldn't moan when me and Dylan are both doing well but I want my baby!! Ah well taking myself off for a nice pedicure later and then meeting my friend for tea, although don't know if I can be bothered with meeting her as I am sick of people quizzing me about when it's going to be.

Wonder if anyone will pop today? Low - how you doing?


----------



## Sbmack

I hope everything is going well, SisterRose! 

Broody, sounds like you have a nice day planned...perhaps that will get things going. I got a pedi yesterday and I swear the vibrations from the massage chair caused major BH. 

Grin, I hope things are moving along for you!


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks everyone. Georgia lily was born 1:41am this morning weighing 5lb 5oz


----------



## Murmers0110

So after having a shitty night my water broke at 5:20 this morning and plug followed. These contractions suck! I've only dilated 1 cmm


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats sister rose!
Good luck murmers!


----------



## Lownthwaite

SisterRose said:


> Thanks everyone. Georgia lily was born 1:41am this morning weighing 5lb 5oz

Aww congratulations SR!!! So dinky! :happydance: I hope you're both recovering well!! 

I hope you're having more progress Murmers. :hugs:

I ended up in hospital with painful, regular contractions last night. 
My BP was abit high and babys heart rate was fast so we were monitored for a while - both settled down after 45 mins or so. Only a fingertip dilated. 
Contractions trailed off though and became irregular. :nope: Got the all clear and went home. 

Really really struggling with SPD today though - my pelvis and hips just can't support my weight (I'm not even that big! 8 stone at my booking appointment!) My pelvic pain is horrendous! :cry: I can't walk, stairs are murder and getting in to and rolling over / getting out of bed almost has me in tears! :cry::cry:

Got another sweep on Thurs and induction on Monday if he's a no show - I don't think my pelvis can take this for another 5/6 days! :cry::nope:


----------



## Murmers0110

This just in labor sucks, epidurals do not.


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats sis rose. Good luck murmers. Sending you lots of hugs Low. It sounds like you are having such a hard time. Will they not induce you a bit sooner? Why bother trying another sweep when you are in so much pain?


----------



## angel2010

Congrats SisterRose!! Good luck today Murmers!


----------



## Lownthwaite

broodymrs said:


> Congrats sis rose. Good luck murmers. Sending you lots of hugs Low. It sounds like you are having such a hard time. Will they not induce you a bit sooner? Why bother trying another sweep when you are in so much pain?

My daughter was delivered by emergency section so this birth is hopefully a VBAC so they like to give you full 12 days to go over and possibly into labour naturally before medically inducing cause of the increased risk of uterine rupture. 

DH is going to help me get a hot bath when he gets home from work and if it's not helped I'm going to call my GP in the morning and see if I can get a codeine prescription. I don't want to take it really but I can't carry on like this till Monday! :nope:


----------



## broodymrs

Lownthwaite said:


> broodymrs said:
> 
> 
> Congrats sis rose. Good luck murmers. Sending you lots of hugs Low. It sounds like you are having such a hard time. Will they not induce you a bit sooner? Why bother trying another sweep when you are in so much pain?
> 
> My daughter was delivered by emergency section so this birth is hopefully a VBAC so they like to give you full 12 days to go over and possibly into labour naturally before medically inducing cause of the increased risk of uterine rupture.
> 
> DH is going to help me get a hot bath when he gets home from work and if it's not helped I'm going to call my GP in the morning and see if I can get a codeine prescription. I don't want to take it really but I can't carry on like this till Monday! :nope:Click to expand...

Ah I see. Codeine will be fine at this stage. I've eaten goats cheese and runny eggs since I turned 40 weeks (partly hoping it will get him to come out!). The only thing I've not had and really wanted is alcohol but that's only because I heard it can slow down contractions and I don't want to delay things further! I'm sure anything you eat, drink or take at this point should be fine (within reason!).


----------



## girlnboots

*grumble grumble grumble*

Everything stopped last night around 11-12. 

Good luck, laboring ladies.


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations sister rose.

Good luck murmers. Hope to see an update soon.


----------



## Lindss

Good luck mamas!! Xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats, Mama Penguin! :happydance:

Good luck to those in labor! :thumbup:

Lots of labor dust to those still waiting! :dust:


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations sis rose! Lovely name, can't wait to see pictures.

Good luck murmers.

Low I'm so sorry you are in so much pain. I really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Junebugs

Good luck to all those in labour!! :) 

I just have a question... what is the average heart rate for you LO when you go in to get checked by your ob/midwife?


----------



## girlnboots

Mine was 151 every time for a long time. I think as you get closer, it slows, as now its 120-140.


----------



## Girly922

My LOs heart rate was always around the 135-145, last appt was slightly lower I think. Will see what it is when I see the MW tomorrow. Really hope she gives me some good news. So uncomfortable now, just want this baby out.


----------



## broodymrs

Normally 144 but a couple of times it has been faster, about 170. That is when they have to wait for it to slow


----------



## Hotbump

Streven's was 148 the last couple of weeks before he was born.


----------



## Junebugs

Thanks ladies... I am just asking because I went to the midwife yesterday.. normally the hb starts at about 170 and goes down very quickly.. yesterday it was at 170 and didn't go down... she had me move around and on my left and then it did eventually go down to 155.... has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## lady1985

I wouldn't worry about the HB..at sleep rate it's normal at lower levels but when baby is stimulated, moving or you may have just had something sugary it will go up 170 is quite normal. On my last monitoring my bub keep going crazy at the monitor kicking and punching at it!! His HB was over 160 all the time lol


----------



## Girly922

Saw my MW today. Baby's now 3/5ths engaged and remains in the same perfect position. Still likely to go overdue as it stands though. Baby's HB was between 130-135 today. MW guessed that we're having a boy. Hopefully we won't have to wait too long to find out!!

Went to the BFing cafe after the appt. It was really nice. And OH loved the free cake!! Lol.


----------



## broodymrs

I think dylan has moved and i really don't know how this is possible with him being fully engaged. It now feels like his bum is on the left rather than the right. Can they move once engaged? Been very crampy today so that could have been what caused the cramps if he has somehow managed to swivel.


----------



## Girly922

As far as I understand they can switch sides even once engaged. My MW told me that along your left side is the perfect birthing position as the uterus leans slightly to the right. So by baby lying along the left, it straightens the uterus so its central and in line with the birth canal for once contractions start.


----------



## Junebugs

Yep they can move and the left side is the optimal side for birthing :)


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hey ladies I haven't been on this forum for AGES! Hope your all well!
How are you all coping with the last few weeks!? I am SO bored. Everything is ready and prepped so I just need my little princess now x


----------



## Vanillabean01

Haven't written for a while.. A long while, but have been following all of you regularly!! Especially in the last few weeks! Congrats to already mamas and I'm With the rest of you patiently (or impatiently) waiting for baby. 
My due date was changed way back at the beginning so I am 6 days from due date. Have a docs appt this morning, but I am debating denying a sweep (39w1d) because I have WAY too much happening in the next week to have a baby! Am I the only one that at 39 weeks, isn't ready for baby to come out? It's so easy in there, and I'm not horribly uncomfortable (cept at night)
I could stand to go another week and a half! 4 days passed due would be perfect!!


----------



## lady1985

Is anyone getting or experienced a lot of constant BH's cause im getting them all the time since Monday evening..so all day and night yesterday and today!!! They're not really painfull but quite regular whether sitting,lying walking, showering etc... then inbetween baby is super active... Any advice??


----------



## girlnboots

Nope. Just get comfy and drink lots of water. BH are a good thing from what I keep being told when I whine about them. Maybe they'll turn into real contractions for you soon!


----------



## babyluv2012

oh my goodness, it has been sooo long since I have been on here too. I can't believe how many babies we have!!! How wonderful! Congratulations to all the new mommies!!! 

37 weeks today and at my Dr appt last week, cervix still slammed shut and not ripening as of yet, lol. But at least if she were to be born now, her lungs should be good to go. 

I have bad low back pain and can't walk or stand for too long. Trying to get sleep is the worst, I just can't get comfortable anymore. 

@ Lady, I get alot of BH too, and they have become more consistent the farther along I get. Especially at night. 

Hi to all the ladies still waiting for their bundles of joy :wave:


----------



## lady1985

I never even really had any BH till now so its all new for me..drinking lots of water and trying to rest but they still keep coming. Not so bad in the last hour but did get 1that gave me shooting pain to my cervix


----------



## Murmers0110

ripley elaine was born oct 8 at 3:41. Weighing in at 6.9lb and 20 in long. I had a fever that spiked to 105 and she was born with one because of it. We are both good now and should be going home tomorrow.


----------



## Vanillabean01

Murmers0110 said:


> ripley elaine was born oct 8 at 3:41. Weighing in at 6.9lb and 20 in long. I had a fever that spiked to 105 and she was born with one because of it. We are both good now and should be going home tomorrow.

Congrats!!! Glad you are feeling well now!!


----------



## jbell157

I posted this in the third tri board but thought I'd see what you ladies thought because I swear that no one on this earth understands what its like to be pregnant unless they are...even if they've been pregnant before!

I'm so sick of hearing:

1) "Are you sure you're not having twins?" Seriously??? Really??? So I look that huge? Thanks for making me feel even bigger than I already do!

2) "Any day now!" No shit!

3) "I'm so exhausted!" Really? Because I'm 9 1/2 months pregnant working the same job as you, waking up every 3-4 hours to pee...but I'm so sorry you're tired.

4) "How are you feeling?" Umm, my stomach feels like its going to rip open, I'm so tired, my feet are swollen, I feel like I'm about to start my period, bust out crying, or break something...oh wait I need to go pee again! Plus, 5 minutes ago I told you I felt fine...so yeah I guess I still feel fine.

Anything you're particularly sick of hearing?

BTW congrats again Murmers, she is so beautiful!


----------



## girlnboots

I'm really starting to hate people asking "is she here yet?" Or "the wait is totally worth it. I know it seems forever like forever, but time flies!" Uh, ok. Thanks for reminding me out of the blue that I'm still pregnant. It doesn't bother me if we're mid conversation or something, but I literally got a random text saying something along those lines. Just leave me alone!

I would hate to go overdue more than my 40+2 induction date. I would murder someone for asking if she was here yet.

First of all, I'm not even due yet. She's not on a time crunch. As much as I'd love her out now, she's perfectly fine where she is. 

Second of all, the people that ask are definitely not going to be the first to find out, as I'm not putting any news of her arrival on Facebook. I have my profile set up so only 10 close friends and family can see baby updates and pictures. If she WAS here, do you think I'd be screwing around on Facebook posting buzzfeeds and pinning things on Pinterest?

Gaaaah. I'm cranky tonight.


----------



## Sbmack

Ripley is beautiful! 

Lady, I've been getting tons of BH lately too. I thought I had some real contractions last night, but they didn't amount to much. 

I got checked today...2 cm dialated and 75% effaced. Had some spotting after the check, but then saw what I thought may be a bloody show. Went to dinner with a girlfriend and had strong BH throughout. Home resting now and they've died down. I really hope these are good signs because I'm ready for this girl to make an appearance!! 

Jbell, I totally agree with you...so tired of hearing all those comments.


----------



## angel2010

lady1985 said:


> Is anyone getting or experienced a lot of constant BH's cause im getting them all the time since Monday evening..so all day and night yesterday and today!!! They're not really painfull but quite regular whether sitting,lying walking, showering etc... then inbetween baby is super active... Any advice??

I have been having tons since about Sunday or Monday too. I thought it was just because I have been super active making tons of freezer meals. I guess it is normal though.


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations murmers.


----------



## lady1985

Ye i guess they're normal and its the body either practicing or helping the cervix along. I was checked on Tuesday but they didn't note or tell me anything cause they were so concerned that baby is still free. Im wondering if this is what is causing all the BH ...maybe it my uterus trying to get bub back down there possibly.

Murmers she is gorgeous 
xx


----------



## lady1985

Broodymrs - how are you lovely?? 41 weeks eek !


----------



## lady1985

Vanillabean01 said:


> Haven't written for a while.. A long while, but have been following all of you regularly!! Especially in the last few weeks! Congrats to already mamas and I'm With the rest of you patiently (or impatiently) waiting for baby.
> My due date was changed way back at the beginning so I am 6 days from due date. Have a docs appt this morning, but I am debating denying a sweep (39w1d) because I have WAY too much happening in the next week to have a baby! Am I the only one that at 39 weeks, isn't ready for baby to come out? It's so easy in there, and I'm not horribly uncomfortable (cept at night)
> I could stand to go another week and a half! 4 days passed due would be perfect!!

Hey! If your not ready and feel like you can go over do it!! Don't feel pushed into being started unless medically needed for either health of u or bub. Mind you you May get to that day and think yes..come on lol


----------



## Lownthwaite

Todays midwife clinic has been cancelled and rearranged so have to wait till tomorrow morning now for my second sweep. Still having contractions and losing plug. :wacko:

I honestly feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever! 8 days overdue and feeling miserable. :cry:


----------



## lady1985

Aww Low! You must be so frustrated!! :hugs: Well seems like you have things going on I don't think you'll be too long xx


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congrats Murmers, she is beautiful.

Low, i feel awful for you. I'm only 37 weeks and feeling crap. Really hope it's soon for you.

Well i was in hospital tuesday night because i thought my waters had broken. They did two test which were both negative. So midwife said i was probably just peeing myself! I know i've had two 3rd degree tears and have a slight incontinence issue, but it was flooding out in gushes for 9 hours. I went through a pack of sanitary towels and so many pairs of pants.
There was absolutely no smell to the fluid (even after the clothes had dried, when i went to wash them) and it was clear. I was also going to the toilet in between the leakages. Yesterday it slowed a little but i still soaked through 4 towels during the day. But today i've hardly had any.
My friend came with me to the hospital (she was also with me when the 'fluid' was leaking) she was so shocked when they said it wasn't my waters, she couldn't believe it.

When i've looked online there are a few storys of the amni test strips being negative then have been positive after a few days of leaking. So if it's still going tomorrow i'm going to see my doctor. 
Only other explanation is i'm just constantly peeing myself, which seems so ridiculous with the amount. But if it is only pee, why just on tuesday? Midwife thinks because of change in position, but i'm sure he hasn't moved.

I'm clueless!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry they couldn't help you Paiytonsmom. Sounds like something other than pee... Hope they are right though.


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry to all the overdue mom's out there!!! I technically have 6 more days and am so uncomfortable. Can't imagine being a week over!!


----------



## broodymrs

I'm going to have a proper catch up later so please don't think I'm ignoring anyone. I just wanted to quickly update you all on my very exciting day!! I'm keeping this secret so only telling you ladies and not family and friends just yet!

Well basically went for my 41 week appointment this morning. Saw yet a different dr and was thinking great I'm going to get fobbed off again, but actually the appointment was brilliant. He was in training to do scans so asked if he could do a scan which was fine by me, and he brought a consultant in to guide him. The consultant was fantastic. So I had a really detailed scan, lasted a good half an hour. Saw Dylan's beautiful little face again, saw his massive man bits!! Sorry but they are huge, no wonder there is no doubt he is a boy, so funny! Got all his measurements and he is definitely on track to be a 10lber! Eek! Everything is looking super healthy in there, lots of fluid still, he looks healthy, my placenta is getting a bit old but not enough to be concerning. But anyway the great news is that due to my crappy unfavourable cervix they weren't able to do a sweep again but they have said I don't have to wait any longer as all he is doing is getting bigger by the day. So I'm being induced on Saturday!! They have said there is a good chance of failure due to my cervix still being really posterior but they have said they aren't going to try too hard as actually they think due to his size getting him out vaginally may just not be a good idea. So if it isn't happening easily then they will get me in for a c section on Mon! I know some people would be horrified at this, but I don't care. I just want my little boy here no matter how he gets here, as long as he is delivered safely. Also kind of shitting it thinking I might have to push a 10lber out! Clearly my bits and pieces will never be the same again!! 

So anyway I'm super excited about that, and then I have just received a phone call, and in the exact replica of my dream the other night someone wants to come and look round our house! It's been up for sale for 3 months with no interest so as in my dream I didn't feel I could say no, so they are coming Sat morning at 10am, and then my induction is at 1!! Wow, it's all go. Hoping this lady likes the house and doesn't want a second viewing as no doubt it is going to look like a bomb has hit it once me and Dilbobs get back from hospital! Also I nearly forgot to say, more excellent news, as hubby is a teacher his paternity leave is now going to fall perfectly so he'll get 2 weeks paternity, then a week off for half term so 3 weeks at home with us.

Yay! Such a happy bunny. Couldn't have fallen better really. I really should just learn that everything always works out for the best and stop trying to control everything! Anyway I need to clean now, will be back later to catch up on the news!!


----------



## Sini

Hello ladies!

I just caught up with all the posts.

Congratulations to all the new mums!

Nila is going to be 4 weeks old on sunday. I dont know where time has gone. I was a bit emotional on my due date and miss being pregnant already!

DS loves his baby sister to bits and she has been such a good and easy baby!

DS had his third surgery on his hips in the space of 10 weeks so we have been very busy. We are hoping DS gets to come out of plaster cast in another 6 weeks. In 6 weeks time he would have had the cast on him for 16 weeks..

Ill be stalking you ladies who are yet to have your LO's! Hopefully you overdue ladies dont have to wait too long now! Xx


----------



## ptr

Oh my gosh, i hope you all overdue ladies go in super soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## broodymrs

Congrats murmers!

Yes i've had loads of bh and real contractions but it is doing bugger all for me! Left to his own devices dylan would be a good couple of weeks yet!

Yes sick of the comments. The worst is they come when they're ready. Well actually no, dylan is now definately coming monday at the latest whether he feels ready or not!

Low, got my fingers tightly crossed your lo makes an appearance soon! Seems there's a lot of us going overdue now :(


----------



## girlnboots

Just got word my doctor is off-duty this weekend. The other doctor in the practice is decent enough, but what's the point of hand picking your own doctor? I feel like crossing my legs til Wednesday so I know for a fact my doctor will be there.


----------



## lady1985

Broodymrs i know the feeling ppl are being like that with me about having a section if bub is still 'free' and not at all engaged.

Anybody would think we are popping into the vet for advice...not a specialist consultant..like we would do something that would harm our bubs. We just want the best for them AND us as mummies...sorry ranting! I've even had comments telling me i should wait the 42 weeks..um like do i wanna take the risk that bub will still not be engaged and a failing placenta??? My god some ppl should train as doctors if they think they are so bloody right...rant over ;)


----------



## PreggyEggy

I've just noticed that I didn't correct my due date on my ticker or on the front page! It says 12th but it's actually the 13th after my dating scan.

I've had loads of BH and the odd occasional contraction. I had 2 really painful ones yesterday, and then went on to have very frequent BHs but nothing! I had my DD at 42+1 last time, so I'm settling in for the long wait. Saying that, I never had any sort of contraction until she was ready to come, my body didn't tease me!

The wait is agonising, especially having done it before...last time I still had hope, this time I'm rather pessimistic! The texts and messages have started already too. I'm just trying to keep in mind that it's not technically a post dates pregnancy until after 42 weeks. I want nothing to do at all with induction personally and would rather accept fetal monitoring, but god it's going to be really difficult to arrange turning up at the hospital all the time, argh. Pleeeease please come before it comes to that, baby!

My birth will hopefully be a homebirth too, and I'm kind of sick of cleaning absolutely everything till it sparkles just in case though. I'm lazy and just want to forget to hoover or wash the dishes for a day or something!

Congratulations to everyone who has finally met their babies! Is it me or has October been slow to start though? I'm on another parenting forum with a ladies waiting for October babies, and the only one who has come so far was one born early in September!


----------



## broodymrs

There def seems to have been a slow down now. These babies obviously know it is getting colder!!

Hopefully everyone will get the birth they want, and we won't be kept waiting too long!


----------



## Junebugs

oody- yay on getting an induction date!! That's exciting!! Tomorrows the day!

Preggyeggy- I know exactly what you mean.. I can relate to everything you said, including the home birth and cleaning!! 

I have been pretty relaxed up until now... I had no sleep last night and I'm in a lot of pain.. my son keeps wanting me to pick him up but it is starting to get really hard.... I am ready for this baby to come out now


----------



## broodymrs

I've done loads of cleaning. Been nesting for weeks anyway but because of the house viewing tomorrow morning me and DH have totally blitzed everywhere. The plus side is at least the house is spotless for after the birth. Don't know if it's all the cleaning that has set me off as been so achey today but lost loads of plug tonight! Hoping this means the induction will work tomorrow and I'll avoid the c section on Mon. Would love to have my baby by the early hours of Sunday morning!


----------



## lady1985

Good news broody! 

Hope your induction is tge answer tomorrow..i have a feeling you will have the next pumpkin...u def deserve it!! Good luck. Will look out fir updates xx


----------



## goddess25

Preggyegg and junebugs....thoroughly recommended home birth it was awesome.


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck with the induction tomorrow, broody! That's great that your DH will have three weeks off with you. 

I hope everyone else is doing well and not too uncomfortable! I'm betting there will be a few more babies this weekend!!


----------



## Junebugs

Good luck broody! It sounds like your body is getting ready and the induction has a good chance of working!

Thanks Goddess :) You give me hope! I am still a little nervous about the home birth and i am going to go with the flow..... i plan to labour as much as possible at home and see how i feel from there


----------



## angel2010

Good luck Broody!


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck broody x


----------



## lady1985

Due date today!!! Wooo. Come on little guy!!


----------



## broodymrs

Happy due date lady!!

Just lost rest of plug so betting my cervix is looking a lot more favourable now!! Maybe i will even go naturally. So freaking excited!!!


----------



## Girly922

Good luck today broody!!


----------



## broodymrs

So pissed off. They don't have a bed for me so induction tomorrow now :( really hope i go naturally before then


----------



## lulu83

Crossin my fingers you go naturally broody..that sucks they don't have a bed :(


----------



## goddess25

Sorry to hear its been re scheduled. Hope something happens today.


----------



## jbell157

Sorry broody! Hopefully you'll go naturally before then. I know you're ready :(

Happy due date lady! Come on baby! 

Ok my boobs are KILLING me. Like first tri ovulation type hurt. Any btdt moms know what's going on?


----------



## Junebugs

sorry it got rescheduled broody but its just 1 more day! 

Jbell.. my breast have been hurting lately too... I think its just your hormones getting your milk ready :)


----------



## Vanillabean01

Where are all the babies at?? We seem to be having a lull!!


----------



## jbell157

They are lighting Facebook up right now. I think we have two new little ones. I'm sure they'll post here soon :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Ive have been trying to read and stay up to date. Its hard! Being a new mom is great but very tyring! She is a very good baby but just has her days and nights mixed. Also im having to pump every 2 hours during the day and 3 hours at night.



Good luck ladies!! Broody im sorry it got backed up again.


----------



## girlnboots

I was having moderate 45 second contractions every 5ish minutes for 2 hours this morning. Then they basically stopped on a dime. Now I'm just having normal AF grumbles and aches. She'll be here soon, but not right now.


----------



## Sbmack

Planned on going to a nice dinner. Did some errands and stopped for an appetizer at a different restaurant. When we were leaving I felt a gush. 

At the hospital now. They confirmed my water broke! Being monitored now. I think I'm having contractions, but they're not super painful.


----------



## Sbmack

Just some cramping actually so they said I can go home for the night and come back in the morning. Waiting on an ultrasound to confirm baby is head down.


----------



## lulu83

Good luck sbmack!!
Girlnboots she'll be here so soon!
Murmers keepin up has been tough for me too! I still haven't really updated my journal or this thread since I got home. This 2 under 2 stuff plus the c section lingering pain is keepin me busy. Somehow I forgot how newborns have opposite schedules than everyone else. I jumped for joy when Ivy slept 5 hours in a row last night! 

I'm still stalkin this thread and hoping everyone gets to hold their pumpkins soon! Sorry I haven't posted much..


----------



## Sbmack

Lulu and murmers, glad things are going well with the new babies! I can't imagine 2 under 2! 

Grin, I hope things pick up for you soon! 

On my way home...stopped to pick up a pizza since we didn't get our nice dinner. The ultrasound machine was broken so they couldn't confirm position, but she was head down on Wednesday and I'm pretty sure she still is so they let me go.

They said I could've stayed at the hospital overnight, but I figured I'd get more rest at home. I'm kind of nervous though. They said to come back or call if there's less movement. I feel like I won't be able to sleep because I'll be so anxious. Then if she's asleep and I don't feel her moving ill start to freak out. What if I go home and fall asleep and something happens that I don't notice.


----------



## jbell157

Sbmack I'm sure everything will be ok but I'll be thinking of you! Good luck sweetie :)


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck sbmack. Wont be long now til you meet your little one! X


----------



## Murmers0110

Id stay at the hospital. I wouldn't be able to rest at home. Good luck! I can't wait to hear how things are going.


----------



## goddess25

I'm still stalking but not posting much either. Looks like we have a few babies on their way frim facebook.

Up feeding little one who is a week old now. Hubby back at work and trying to adjudt to having 3 at home is a challenge.

Good luck to you ladies in labour.


----------



## girlnboots

She's coming! Yay!!!!


----------



## goddess25

Fantastic.


----------



## lady1985

induction 2morrow booked in at 8am. hope Bub is engaged so i can avoid the section!!


----------



## jbell157

Good luck lady!


----------



## Sbmack

My baby girl was born in the water today at 1:50. Came back to the hospital this morning around 8:30 after not sleeping at all last night because of steady contractions. 

7.4lbs. Still haven't chosen a name!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lindss

Beautiful babies mamas!! Well done ladies!! Who will be next??!!


----------



## Girly922

I feel like I'm going to be the only one still pregnant on this thread. Everyone's having or had their LOs! Need some labour dust this way please ladies.


----------



## YoungNImum

Congrats to the new mamas! 

Is there. Fb group as well? X


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congratulations new mummies! 
Girly, sending lots of labour dust your way. Hope you go soon.

Young, there is but im not sure how to add people as its a secret group.

10 days until my section, unless baby wants to come before. Think we have our name too. Luke Anthony Kenneth. Anthony after daddy and Kenneth after my Grandad. :)


----------



## jbell157

Paiyton'smummy thats a great name!

Girly you will not be the only one left! I feel like I will be pregnant forever and that he is never going to come. Plus I have longer until 40 weeks than you too! ;)


----------



## Girly922

We'll be here together jbell!! Lol. I'm expecting not to deliver until November. Just because I feel like baby's going to be awkward for the sake of being awkward!! Lol. And my MW doesn't like inductions so will try and put that off for as long as possible. I'm just hoping I can get a sweep next week.


----------



## Junebugs

p
- great name!

Don't worry jbell and girly, I'm still here with you girls too :) I get ny first sweep this week so I am hoping that helps keep me on track


----------



## Murmers0110

Young find me on fb and ill try to add you. My name is kristie williams harris and pic is a baby of course :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks murm added you :) pic is of my 2 girls :) x


----------



## babyluv2012

Congrats to all the new mommies. 
I'm still here too, 38 weeks on Wednesday.


----------



## angel2010

Girly, you certainly aren't alone!!! I found out I was pregnant in the very beginning of September 2012. I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks and then got pregnant again two cycles later and now am almost 10 months gone. I feel like I have been pregnant forever!!! I am throwing myself a pity party today. I had lots of stuff to get done and I wanted her to wait, but now I am done and I feel like she isn't going to be coming anytime soon. I have had BH all day for a week now, I lost a huge chunk of my plug three weeks ago. I even had sex last night. So much for that. I ended up having restless legs until 2am and then my son was up at 7am. I feel exhausted today. Luckily I got a hour-ish nap with him. I have had lots of energy for the past couple of weeks and today I feel like a zombie. I wish I could say it meant something, but I don't think it does. I am ready to have this baby! I want to sleep on my stomach again! I want to not have to take 10 tums a day! And I want to go to bed without restless legs!!!!


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi everyone - sorry I've been so quiet, I ended up giving birth on October 11th! :happydance: Only got discharged yesterday.

My beautiful little boy was born at 08:34 - a successful VBAC after 6.5 hours of labour. He weighed 8lb 6oz and is still currently un-named. :dohh:

The birth was very fast and intense, I ended up with a 2nd degree tear which is still very painful and my SPD is still bad but he's so worth it!

I had some issues after birth - I passed out in the hospital bathroom (woke up to 3 midwives and 2 doctors in my face!). They tried to administer IV fluids but all my veins collapsed. My arms are a right mess - the bruising is awful. In the end the midwives gave up and it took an anesthetist 3 attempts to get the drip in!

I then went to postnatal where I had bloods taken (numerous attempts again!) and it was decided I needed 3 units in blood transfusion! I wasn't feeling best and following monitoring it showed my heart rate was tachycardic so I had an on the spot ECG which was ok but cause I'm not symptomatic all the time the doctor has referred me for a 24 hour ECG. :nope: In the meantime if I feel ill or racing heart etc I've been told to call 999.

Fingers crossed it'll be fine but my LO is here safe and sound and that's the main thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Girly922

angel2010 said:


> Girly, you certainly aren't alone!!! I found out I was pregnant in the very beginning of September 2012. I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks and then got pregnant again two cycles later and now am almost 10 months gone. I feel like I have been pregnant forever!!! I am throwing myself a pity party today. I had lots of stuff to get done and I wanted her to wait, but now I am done and I feel like she isn't going to be coming anytime soon. I have had BH all day for a week now, I lost a huge chunk of my plug three weeks ago. I even had sex last night. So much for that. I ended up having restless legs until 2am and then my son was up at 7am. I feel exhausted today. Luckily I got a hour-ish nap with him. I have had lots of energy for the past couple of weeks and today I feel like a zombie. I wish I could say it meant something, but I don't think it does. I am ready to have this baby! I want to sleep on my stomach again! I want to not have to take 10 tums a day! And I want to go to bed without restless legs!!!!

I feel you. I got pregnant at the very start of November. Had a loss at 6 weeks, had a cycle then fell pregnant the following cycle so have also kind of been pregnant for nearly a year!! Pity party all round I think. 

I'm really worried I'm coming down with a bug of some sort. Have been feeling really sick since Saturday evening. Was nearly throwing up everywhere yesterday. Today, feeling even more nauseous and now my stomach's really tender. Think I'll be going to bed with a bucket tonight. Also been to the toilet #2 like 4 times today. Eugh!! My biggest fear is being sick so much I end up dehydrated and need IV fluids or something. Definitely feeling sorry for myself tonight.


----------



## jbell157

Ugh girly no fun! I hope you feel better soon! 

congratulations low! I'm so glad you finally had your LO! I know you were so miserable with those contractions. I'm glad he is healthy and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats low, sorry you had such a rough time. Glad lo is here safe and healthy, wishing you a speedy recovery! X

Sending lots of labour dust to all you ladies still waiting :dust:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats Low!!


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats low!!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry you had such a rough time after the birth, low!! Hope you and the little one are doing well!!

We still haven't named our little girl either! We have until Friday. We would've liked to have decided today before we leave the hospital, but it's not looking good.


----------



## jbell157

I've been having tightening all day! It hasn't painful just occasionally uncomfortable. Its been going on since this morning and is still happening but its sporadic and not time-able. This is new for me, I usually just have BH like period cramps and low back ache. We'll see.

Good luck with the naming ladies :)


----------



## Girly922

Congrats low!! Sounds like you had it rough after but hoping you'll be okay now :) 

Jbell - you jump the queue and leave me behind and I'm not gonna be happy!! :haha: I'll cry! Lol. 
Good luck though, hopefully it means something's happening!


----------



## jbell157

I'd rather bring you with me girly!!! :)


----------



## Girly922

Please do!!


----------



## broodymrs

congrats low

just wanted to pop on quickly to let you know dylan jesse shemilt arrived by emergency c section 15th oct at 4.18am. weighs a hefty 10lb, 14.5oz. was in labour for 30 hours before section but he was too big to come out naturally in the end. at a brilliant hospital (not the original one i was booked for) recieving fantastic care. will put full birth story on another time but now it is sleepy time before dylan wants next feed. love breastfeeding!!


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats again broody!

Girly and jbell you both better not leave me behind!!!!!


----------



## Girly922

I would take you with me if there was anything happening here at all! But nada!!


----------



## jbell157

I have a feeling I'm not going anywhere. But good news! There is a full moon this weekend so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Murmers0110

Im just poppin in. I try to keep up as much as possible with this thread but my baby had too eat lol. Ib try to read it b while I'm pumping. The nursing didnt work out real well. My milk has come in but she didnt wanna latch after the first day. We fed her by finger and letting her suck the drops of colostrum off then they turned into finer and syringe feeding. I was against artificial nipples. Then on the last day at v the hospital baby nurse was against what the previous nurse had us do which was feed apparently too large a serving of forumla to her with the syringe. So we were pushed into a corner by the whole " your baby has to eat " guilt trip and there was no going back lol. Oh well. Ee u tird and I don't mind the pumping. 

Anyways about yall.... girly and low I am so shocked yall havnt gone yet! Im sending major labor dust your way. 

cherish being pregnant. I miss it :(


----------



## ptr

Haha I miss being pregnant too but I'm still happy I got my body back I feel like an actual mom and am able to play and be mobile with my DD it's done a huge difference in our daily life activities! 

Congrats on the new mamas!!!

I plan to post my birth story in here soon in a bit.


----------



## Vanillabean01

Hi ladies.. Still hanging in here... 40+1 and no baby... Saw the doc today and she said that she thought by the weekend but that means nothing to me.. Super uncomfy now.. Especially at night :( feels like I'm going to be pregnant forever!!!


----------



## Junebugs

jbell157 said:


> I have a feeling I'm not going anywhere. But good news! There is a full moon this weekend so fingers crossed!!!

Lol

When I was pregnant with mason I was so sure that the full moon was going to make me go into labour. I even read an article that said you needed to stand facing it and rub your belly... so I went out for a walk and did that.... nadda... but I am sure I looked like an idiot if anyone saw me out there!!! Hahahhah


----------



## girlnboots

I don't miss being pregnant at all. The only thing that makes me slightly sentimental is when Marin gets the hiccups. I always thought those were the cutest things. I did wake up the other day and freaked out before I couldn't feel her move....then I looked over and felt absolutely stupid. 

We had the hardest time waking Marin up to eat. I'd spend two hours trying to wake her up to eat, she'd eat for 10 minutes and only get a half ounce! It was so frustrating and discouraging. The nurse said she wasn't a very aggressive eater, so that didn't sound good. 

Well, today I was so engorged that I got out my pump for 20 minutes, got 2 full ounces, and had a very happy, full baby. Now that my milk's in and I'm not having rocks explode out of my chest, if she's alert and latches, great! If not, I just pump and feed her anyways. It takes such a load off to know she's actually getting a full belly. I think the bottles are actually strengthening her mouth as she was getting some very strong pulls tonight.

I was always kind of against bottles and formula, but after actually getting to FEED my baby and seeing how much food she was getting, screw it! Making sure your baby has a full belly matters more than anything in the world. 

Here she is! I don't remember if I posted here or not.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## goddess25

Also having a diffifult bf journey as my little man had a tongue tie...h wasn't able to latch most of the time. Nit wss fixed today at the hospital and we have been re learnjng. For the most part he has fed well but still topping up withfformula. Pls excuse all the typos..doing one handed while feeding.

I love having my mobility back too and not missing being pregnant at all really.

Congrats to all the new moms.


----------



## Lownthwaite

Ok - we FINALLY have a name!

Let me introduce Shay :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Little spear.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jbell157

Junebugs said:


> jbell157 said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling I'm not going anywhere. But good news! There is a full moon this weekend so fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> When I was pregnant with mason I was so sure that the full moon was going to make me go into labour. I even read an article that said you needed to stand facing it and rub your belly... so I went out for a walk and did that.... nadda... but I am sure I looked like an idiot if anyone saw me out there!!! HahahhahClick to expand...

The things we will do! :rofl:

Low that is a beautiful name and she really looks the name! Beautiful!


----------



## Lownthwaite

jbell157 said:


> Junebugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell157 said:
> 
> 
> I have a feeling I'm not going anywhere. But good news! There is a full moon this weekend so fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> When I was pregnant with mason I was so sure that the full moon was going to make me go into labour. I even read an article that said you needed to stand facing it and rub your belly... so I went out for a walk and did that.... nadda... but I am sure I looked like an idiot if anyone saw me out there!!! HahahhahClick to expand...
> 
> The things we will do! :rofl:
> 
> Low that is a beautiful name and she really looks the name! Beautiful!Click to expand...

lol he's a boy. :haha: (Irish name)


----------



## Girly922

Absolutely gorgeous low! He's got such a little boys face, adorable! And love the name too. Suits him!


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats to all!! I am loving the baby pictures! Sooooo cute!


----------



## jbell157

Ahh! :dohh: I'm such a moron. Sorry low! That's what I get for posting at 6:30 in the morning! I actually only know boys named Shay so now I feel really dumb. Anyways I still really like the name :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Yall are cracking me up. Congrats on shay. Hes a cutie.


----------



## goddess25

Congrats Low on.naming your little man.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Low!


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats Low! He's gorgeous! 

We still haven't named our princess. We put Evelyn on the birth certificate, but we have until the 23rd before the paperwork is sent in. Stella is the other choice and Grace is the middle name for sure. 

We've been trying both names out. Yesterday we called her Stella all day and today we called her Evelyn. Yes, we are crazy!

What do you ladies think? Does she look like a Stella or an Evelyn?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sbmack

I hope we get some more pumpkins this weekend!!


----------



## Murmers0110

Stella!


----------



## goddess25

I like both names but if I had to pick it would be stella grace.


----------



## SisterRose

I like Stella Grace too, but both names are lovely :D x


----------



## Girly922

I love Evelyn. 

I think we've tried just about everything to coax this baby out now. I've got a sweep on Monday so hopefully that'll kick things off seeing as nothing else seems to be working.


----------



## Junebugs

I like Evelyn :)

I don't know what the heck is going on with me right now... I think I had the worse night of my life last night.... I started getting some acid refux , and while I was sleeping I must have puked and I woke up choking on it and couldn't breath at all! It was so scary I really thought I was gonna die for a second there. That seemed to kick everything off... since then I have been having horrible.diarrhea and pain.... it doesn't feel like labour pains thou. My whole body hurts and I am getting cramping in my belly but they are not patterned. I just hope after I take a bath that I will feel better.


----------



## jbell157

Aww JB that sounds awful! I had reflux last night but I am over it now because it was nothing compared to that! I hope you can rest today and you feel better soon :hugs:

As far as names, I like Stella and Evelyn so I'm zero help. Sorry! But at least there really isn't a wrong choice ;)


----------



## PreggyEggy

Congratulations to everyone with new babies!

Still here myself...:dohh:


----------



## Girly922

I'm beyond disappointed. Been having contractions all afternoon but they remain about 10 minutes apart. They're uncomfortable but I can manage them easily. Never have I wished for pain so much!


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks for your input, ladies. I think we're leaning towards Stella since its my grandmothers name. 

June, I hope you're feeling better soon! 

Girly, sounds like the start of labor to me. I had contractions ten minutes apart all through the night and delivered at 1:50 the next afternoon. Good luck!!!


----------



## Girly922

Thanks sb! They've pretty much fizzled out now unfortunately. Hoping they pick back up overnight. 

Must've looked like a crazy lady to any neighbours that saw. It's a full moon here so I stood outside bare bump facing the moon just in case it works!! Lol. At this point I'm willing to try anything! :haha:


----------



## girlnboots

Good luck, ladies. I feel like I've abandoned this thread in favor of Facebook :-( sorry!

I can't wait for the rest of you to have your babies.  it's amazing. Definitely overwhelming, but ALMOST makes crappy pregnancies worth it. I think my OH might be able to talk me into another after all, haha. Lord know he's mentioned it already.


----------



## goddess25

Girly hope they pick up again.

Jb sounds like food poisoning/stomach flu. .hope you feel better soon.


----------



## angel2010

I had my baby girl today at 12:36pm! I got my vbac!!


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations angel!

I've been having contractions 10 minutes apart for the past hour. They don't really hurt they just feel really weird.


----------



## Murmers0110

Facebook has been popular lately. Lol I still check both.

congrats angel shes beautiful!


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats, Angel!! I'm glad you got the birth you wanted!!

Good luck, Jbell!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congratulations low, angel!

Good Luck jbell!

Who's still hanging in there? I have my section in 4 days and don't feel at all prepared yet! Kinda freaking out!


----------



## Girly922

Congrats angel!!

Any news jbell?? Mine stopped all together last night. Getting fed up now.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats angel! How much did she weigh? X


----------



## jbell157

Yep girly they just quit on me. I'm so mad. They were good ones!


----------



## Girly922

You have my sympathy!! It's soo frustrating! I tried everything to keep mine going but nothing. 

Really hoping they pick back up for the both of us today!! Not that I'm holding out much hope for myself as its my due date and as they say, babies VERY rarely come on their due date.


----------



## jbell157

Well I hope they pick up for us too! I hope our babies share today as a birthday!


----------



## Girly922

I would love that!! 

For the time being, I have given up all hope and am just blitzing the house. Nesting has kicked in once again and I'm going to make the most of it to keep me distracted. 

Baby has been super active the past few days. Not sure if its down to the mild contractions I've been getting. Good sign?


----------



## Sbmack

So we are 90% sure we will call our little girl Stella Grace after both of my grandmothers! Here's a brief write up on how she came into this world: 

Last Saturday (10/12/13) we were finishing up some shopping for the baby. We wanted to exchange the crib mattress and then planned on going to one last nice dinner out before the LO made an appearance. We were planning on going to a great restaurant that was about 20 mins. from the store we were at. Since we were done so early we decided to stop at another restaurant for an appetizer on the way. We had one small app and paid the tab. As I got up to leave I felt a gush and ran to the bathroom! I was definitely leaking, but it wasn't buckets like I've heard can happen. I callled my practice and the midwife on call told me to go to the birthing center at the hospital to get checked. I sat on a piece of cardboard and newspapers on the way in case there was another gush. We had to swing by our house (which wasn't really on the way) to throw some things together. I still had not packed a hospital bag even though my husband had been bugging me to do so. 

We got to the hospital around 7:30. They checked me out and confirmed it was amniotic fluid and that I'd ruptured my waters. Because I wasn't contracting (they hooked me up to the monitors) the midwife from my practice said I could go home if I wanted. She said to go back or call first thing in the morning. My dh and I agreed I'd get more sleep at home so we left the hospital. We stopped to get a pizza on the way home since we didn't get to eat. Contractions started then in the car. They got pretty intense once home and for an hour and were 5 minutes apart. I thought we were going to have to head back to the hospital, but they tapered off. 

I was up all night with contractions about 10 minutes apart. I was frustrated because I wasn't sleeping, but they weren't too painful. They ramped up in the morning so we took a shower, ate some breakfast and headed to the hospital. We got there around 8:30 and I delivered at 1:49. They monitored me for a bit once we got checked in. Then they unhooked me to labor as I please. I was in the room for a bit and labored in the shower. My doula was amazing. She knew just where to apply counter pressure to minimize the pain. When the contractions got closer together and the pain really increased we moved to the jacuzzi tub. It was relief for a while, but then I went into transition. I stayed in the tub but shut the jets off. I was probably in there for an hour. My water really broke in there. I fet a pop. Not too long after my body started telling me to push. The nurse got a little scared and said not in here. I was in the tub for another 15 minutes or so with super intense contractions and trying not to push since I wasn't completely dialated. Once I was, they wheeled me to the room with the birthing tub. Once there I pushed for 20-25 minutes. The most effective and comfortable (not really comfortable of course, but the least excruciating) position was leaning against the tub on all fours. I pushed her head out and most of her body in that position and turned at the end to get her all out without wrapping the cord around me. 

It was intense as I'm sure all births are, but I was very happy in the end. I hope to have my second the same way!


----------



## jbell157

Great story Sb! Congratulations again!

Girly, I'm on a cleaning frenzy as well! I've already cleaned Sam's room and scrubbed (with a toothbrush) the bathroom! I'm off to hit the kitchen next. 
And YES Sam has been SUPER active, especially last night. I don't think he enjoyed the contractions as they were making what little room he has left even smaller.


----------



## Girly922

Sounds like a really good birth sb! 

I've so far done our bedroom, and rearranged bits to make room for the crib (its still at my parent's house), the spare room, OH's games room. Plus completely rearranged the wardrobe, and sorted about 3 loads of washing. Next job is to Hoover the nursery and then scrub the bathroom floor. Will be getting a toothbrush out for that too!! :haha: 

Baby definitely doesn't enjoy contractions that's for sure. I've had BHs since about week 24 and they've never bothered him/her but contractions must be pretty uncomfortable from the inside!! Lol.


----------



## Sbmack

All this nesting sounds promising!!


----------



## angel2010

Sister, she was 6lbs even and 20 in long.

Girly, Jbell, hope something happens very soon!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Great birth story SB!
Congrats again angel, lovely weight :)

Jbell, girly it sucks that pains stopped! Hope things pick up again for you both.


----------



## Zahara13

Baby roman titi born 19th October 02.21am 7.13am after being induced at 41 weeks+

Great labour but ended up with 3rd degree tear so rather sore but he is more than with it xxx GOODLUCK delivery dust to all other October pumpkins


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats angel!!!!! Good luck on your c-section PM! Lovely birth story SB. Congrats Zahara!! Beautiful little man... I'm sorry about the 3rd degree tear.. I understand your pain. 

How are you feeling today jbell and girlie???


----------



## jbell157

Like I'm going to be pregnant forever junebugs... like I'm going to be pregnant forever...

Congratulations Zahara


----------



## broodymrs

sorry ive not been around on here for a while. been popping on the fb group instead. everything i do lately is one handed as dylan feeds so much!! congrats to all the new mummies! hopefully not long til we have all our pumpkins!


----------



## girlnboots

Marin was SUPER active before she was born, to the point she was bringing tears to my eyes the night before the contractions started. Good luck ladies!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congratulation Zahara, he's beautiful. I feel for you with the tear, I've had two 3rd degree tears. Hope your recovery is fast!

Jbell, you'll get there soon, lots of labour dust your way.


----------



## Girly922

Congrats zahara! Hope you recover quickly. 

I'm fed up to be honest. I don't seem to be getting anywhere and feel like this pregnancy's going to last forever. I'm having plenty of BHs and occasionally some practice runs, but nothing that amounts to anything. Last night I had one hell of a contraction. Just one, stand alone, all by itself, bloody painful contraction. What's that all about?? 

How are you anyway junebugs?


----------



## jbell157

Girly I swear our bodies are in cohorts to screw with us. I had the same thing last night! It woke me up and scared the mess out of me. I hate our bodies right now :grr:

JB how are you doing?


----------



## Girly922

I think you could be right!! It was the strangest thing ever, I have no idea if it means anything though. Just wish the contractions would start and keep going, for the both of us!!


----------



## PreggyEggy

I'm pretty sure I'm going to have a tantrum if I don't have a baby soon. :dohh::grr::loopy:


----------



## Girly922

I'm not surprised preggy!! Can't believe you haven't had your LO yet.


----------



## jbell157

No doubt preggy! Good gracious where is your baby!


----------



## Maze

Oh dear, I have not been around so congrats too all the new moms! Poor little Oliver has bad bad reflux, we actually got sent to the hospital for emergency tests to make sure he didn't have an obstruction that would have to be dealt with surgically. Thankfully they saw nothing, but he is on two different medications that have to be timed just right so that he can keep his food down... and even then it doesn't always help him. So I have had my hands full!

Would you lovely ladies please update me on all the new babies so I can add them to the front list. Thank you!


----------



## Junebugs

Oh I'm sorry Maze!! AR is really no fun! Poor little man!

Preggy eggy I really hope your LO arrives very soon for you!

Jbell and girlie.. I know what you mean... I have been losing my plug for 5 days now and nothing
... lots of contractions but nothing... I am trying to stay positive thou... I know that going late can be normal and I could still have another 2 weeks. (Oh god do I hope not to!!!) Lol


----------



## Girly922

I've given up hope of going into labour naturally but I'm soo scared of being induced!! I just wish this baby would arrive!!


----------



## Junebugs

Don't give up hope girlie!! You still have lots of time to go into labour naturally! I didn't go into labour with mason until 41.3 weeks.. and I had no signs of it until 2 days before when I started to have a bloody show... and I know lots of other people that didn't go until later then that with no signs


----------



## Girly922

I'm trying to stay positive but I can feel the days melting away until I see my MW again and have to set a date for induction. I think I would've felt better if the MW would've at least attempted a sweep at my appt yesterday.


----------



## Junebugs

I think it was setting an induction date that sent me into labour... I really didn't want one either but I set it and had my OB do one last sweep and 2 days later I had mason... why won't your MW do a sweep?


----------



## Girly922

She didn't want to do one until I'm 41wks+ because she reckoned it wouldn't work until then, even though my notes state I should've been offered one yesterday.


----------



## Hotbump

Just realize that I haven't done a birth story! It all started October 1st at my Dr appointment, I got checked to see if I was dialated and I was already at 4cm! I was put on the monitor to check his heart rate and to see if I had any contractions which apparently I did but either I have two boys who keep me busy all day that I didn't noticed or I have a high pain tolerance which I doubt it! After my appointment I went to Wal-Mart to buy some more diapers and some bottles (was planning on ff). Got home and when I went to the restroom I saw some blood but didn't think anything of it as I was checked by the Dr and he said to expect some bleeding but I now I realize he meant some spotting and not actually bleeding as much as I did. Decided to take the boys to the park and felt some light pains but put it down to BH, got home and went to bed. Woke up around 1am in some light pain but agaon thought nothing, went to the restroom and I was still bleeding. Around 4am I texted family members to see if anyone could babysit but no one answered until OH called and called until someone finally picked up the phone. Around 10 till 6 I dropped off the boys at my niece's house and begged OH to take me to McDonald's as I knew I wasn't going to be allowed anything go eat if I was in labor, which I still doubted I was and was thinking I was just being a big cry baby. After McDonald's we got to the hospital close to 7am, the pains seemed to be getting more painful enough for me to cry but I felt embarrassed to cry in front of the nurses (I feel embarrassed crying in front of medical staff no matter in how much pain I cam be in, don't know why) I was hooked up to the monitor and sure enough I was having contractions, I started to talk with the nurses to keep myself from tearing up from the pain as I was pretty sure I was still at 4cm. A nurse checked me and I was at 7cm! The Dr came in a few minutes later and said" I was told you were at 7cm, I'm going to make sure and check you myself" then she proceeded to check me and said" How on earth are you still talking like if nothing is going on?" I just laughed but I really wanted to cry crom the pain. Next thing I know Dr wa looking at my notes and notified the delivery team to have a NICU on call be because of possible Edward's syndrome. My heart dropped, since we decided against the harmony test and didn't hear anything about it since I thought we had been in the clear of the diagnosis. Got to the delivery room and was checked around 9am and I was still at 7cm, was given pitocin and the contractions were getting faster and stronger but I didn't want any pain medication. OH saw that I refused the epidural and begged me to get some type of pain medication. I finally agreed to some stadol because OH wouldn't stop begging me to get something for the pain. I was given the lowest dosage od Stadol and was dizzy for a good 5minutes but still felt every contraction, guess it didn't work... Then around 12:30pm I called for the nurse that I felt pressure and sure enough I was ready to push. I started to push around 12:35pm and with two pushes my baby boy was born at 12:37pm. I turned to see OH and saw him crying so I freaked out and I said "My baby! Is he okay? Is he okay!?!" Then the nurse said" Yes, he's perfectly healthy." He was then places on my chest and the NICU was not needed. He was put on the oxygen monitor later on as he was shuddering afterwards but he was fine and his oxygen levels never dropped. I couldn't be more relieve that he was healthy


----------



## jbell157

Aww girly don't give up! My doula said most women don't have their babies until 41 weeks 1 day. Sucks, I know, but at least its a hopeful statistic if you're facing induction. JB has a good point, we've got lots of time, we just don't want that time. lol. We want them to come now. We are miserable and tired and huge and we want them to come now, but in all reality we have about 2 weeks left. (Less for you more for me and JB).

Hang in there, you'll make it! :hugs:

Great story hotbump! So glad your little guy was ok


----------



## Girly922

Thanks hun. Baby's got to come one way or another I suppose. Getting desperate enough to maybe even try dtd tonight, see if that helps. Lol. Have been too uncomfortable recently but hell, I'll deal with being uncomfortable if it'll start off some contractions!! :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

Hotbump- beautiful birth story! I am happy he didn't need the NICU in the end.

Girly- I am really surprised they didn't offer you one... my MW said yes, they might not start labour until your overdue but they are good to start at 37 weeks to keep you on track... they do work better on a ftm. 

I had a check up today and another sweep... no change from last time .... blah... it looks like I'm in for the long haul again... lol


----------



## Junebugs

Oh and she also told me I needed to start dtd more to get things moving!! Lol


----------



## Girly922

I know they don't like to do cervical checks here but it seems fairly common practice to at least attempt a sweep once you're overdue, I think she just didn't really want to to be honest. She just advised me to continue with RLT. 

Looks like that's 2 of us needing to at least attempt to get in the mood tonight then. Lol.


----------



## Junebugs

well hopefully you go before then but if not then hopefully the sweep works for you!!

I guess so... my dh will be happy about that. I just feel so bad because I know the head is right there.. lol


----------



## Girly922

Thanks :) I'm hoping so!! Lol. 

My OH will think its his birthday and christmas all at once!! I haven't exactly wanted anything near that area for a while now!! Lol. Not quite sure on a comfy position yet.


----------



## Murmers0110

Ladies I am so sorry yall are going through this. I was just so miserable towards the end. I couldn't imagine going over.


maze I had Ripley Elaine on October 8th weighing 6. Lbs 9 oz. Length was 20 in and I was 38 w 1 d


----------



## girlnboots

Maze- Marin Harper, 8 pounds 3.9 ounces, 20.5 inches, born on Oct 13th at 39+6


----------



## PreggyEggy

I'm in labour!! :happydance:

Crap why am I doing this again?? :wacko:


----------



## Girly922

About time preggy!! :haha:

Good luck!! Can't wait to hear your story :)


----------



## broodymrs

Thought I'd just add my birth story. I was due to be induced on Sat 12th October due to being overdue, having a big baby and the back/hip pain I'd been having. On Sat morning the hospital called to say they couldn't induce me as they were too busy but to go in the following day. On Sunday I went to the hospital and was put on a trace. The midwife then came to see me and said I would probably be waiting 4 days on the ward to be induced as they were so busy unless I wanted to go to a different hospital. Waiting 4 days would have actually made me 14 days overdue and by that point I really wanted my baby so I said I would transfer to Chesterfield. We arrived at Chesterfield and I instantly knew it was the right decision. It seemed like a much nicer hospital and the staff were amazing. At 5pm Sunday I was given one lot of gel to induce. It didn't seem to do anything so a few hours later I was given a second dose of gel. At 10pm my contractions started but I was only 1cm dilated. I sent DH home as I knew nothing was happening and at that point I just wanted to be on my own. Overnight the contractions strengthened and I spent a lot of time in the birthing pool. At around 4.30am I rang my mum and I was in a lot of pain. She told me to ask for some pain relief and I was given pethidine. DH arrived back at the hospital at 7.30am and by this time I was in a lot of pain but the pethidine was helping. They said they didn't want to give me any more gel as they didn't want to push my body too hard, but then later decided as things weren't progressing to put me on the picotin drip. They also said that the drip would make things get painful very quickly and so recommended and epidural which I had. At first I liked the epi but after my legs went numb I didn't like having no control. I can't remember whether this happened before the epi or not but at one point I could see the trace on Dylan's heartbeat started to drop and occasionally lost his heartbeat. I didn't panic as this had happened on previous traces in my pregnancy and I was always just told it was when he had moved. I buzzed the midwife just to let her know and the next minute I had been flung on my side, the emergency buzzer had sounded, the room filled with people, I had a cannula shoved in the back on my hand, oxygen mask rammed on and several pairs of hands rooting around inside me. Within minutes if not seconds Dylan had a monitor on his head and all was fine again but at the time it was scary but I just had to remain calm and trust the professionals to do their job. There was also a problem when they went to break my waters only to find Dylan wasn't fully engaged. Turns out as I had suspected he had been popping in and out of my pelvis. The did manage to break my waters but there was meconium in them. They also warned me there was a chance his shoulders would get stuck on the way out. Finally at about 3am on Tuesday morning, after 30 hours of contractions they offered me a c section. They did say I could give it another couple of hours on the picotin but by that time I'd had enough and there were too many things that seemed to be able to potentially go wrong with a natural birth. So I opted for a c section and from then on it was plain sailing. My epi was topped up, I went off the surgery. DH sat with me and within half and hour of going into theatre I saw my little boy being lifted out of me. He weighed a whopping 10lbs, 14.5oz and all agreed he would never have come out vaginally so a c section was a wise idea. Despite the traumatic experience we are both well now, and I still think the hospital was fantastic. It has also made me realise that any future babies will definitely be a planned c section!


----------



## broodymrs

Yay preggy!! Good Luck!

Sorry to those ladies still waiting, been there, done that, it is rubbish!

Dylan Jesse Shemilt, born 4.18am, Tues 15th October 2013, weight 10lbs, 14.5oz. I was 41 weeks 5 days.


----------



## Junebugs

Yay preggyeggy!!!!


----------



## goddess25

Yay preggy eggy... my thoughts exactly when it finally happened.


----------



## goddess25

Broody glad to hear it all worked out ok. You must have been quite scared.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Well so far I spent from 7am-12pm contracting, just as the midwife and doula arrived they tailed off! They were about 6 minutes apart and lasting just over a minute, getting steadily more intense. I was so annoyed when they just fizzled out.

Started up again around 2, just as before, lasted till 4ish, this time I went for a nap after. Not long got up, standing up I was rewarded with a contraction from hell, urgh. Made the mistake of telling DH who is now making me get dressed for a walk, the b******.

Just had a bloody show and my god, how gross! I never had one with DD. I guess it's promising, but I really can't be arsed with this on off stuff. Either out or in, make up your damn mind baby!!


----------



## Murmers0110

Ysy preggy!


----------



## jbell157

Hurray preggyeggy!


----------



## Sbmack

Go Preggy go!

Great story, hot bump. 

Glad Dylan is doing well, Broody!

Girly, I hope labor starts for you soon. 

Maze, Stella Grace was born on Oct. 13th at 1:49; 7lbs 4oz. 20 inches


----------



## PreggyEggy

My (unnamed) baby boy was born this morning at 9:01am, he's 8lb 7oz and was born at home, inside his sack of waters!

It was amazing, truly amazing. I thought DD's birth was the most incredible experience of my life, but DS's was even more amazing. I feel so lucky


----------



## Girly922

Huge huge congrats preggy!!


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats preggy!! That is so awesome! I can't wait to hear a birth story!


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations preggy! So glad everyone is doing well


----------



## jbell157

Just left the doctor. I'm 3 cm dilated and 50% effaced! It's just encouraging to know that all these pains and what I thought were contractions are and that they are actually doing something!


----------



## jbell157

A little bit of bloody stuff is normal after a cervical check right?


----------



## Junebugs

Yep! 100% normal... if anything its good because it could be a sign that its dilating more.. although I have been having it for weeks with no change....


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats, Preggy!! 

Almost there Jbell, Girly and June :)


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats preggy!!


----------



## goddess25

Congrats preggy...it's wonderful to see a baby born.in the sac. My dd was too and it was wonderful. Yay for homebirth..hope we can get a few more pumpkins born at home.


----------



## girlnboots

Any idea why doctors break the sac in a hospital? They broke my water at 9+ right before I started pushing.


----------



## broodymrs

congrats preggy!!!


----------



## goddess25

It might just be a physician preference girly...i had midwives when it happened to me and they asked me if it was ok that she was born in the sac. As long as its safe then it was fine by me..i dont think it happens very often.


----------



## PreggyEggy

Thanks everyone. We're over the moon here. :cloud9:



girlnboots said:


> Any idea why doctors break the sac in a hospital? They broke my water at 9+ right before I started pushing.

They normally break them because doing so speeds things up and makes contractions more intense, it's also supposed to be easier to push the baby out when the sack has broken and I will say that the pain at the point of crowning with my son was pretty extreme compared to my daughter. That being said though, the experience was well worth it I think!

My sons birth was a home birth, and the midwives were very very hands off. I had originally decided to say no to having my membranes ruptured, but forgot to tell them! It was ok though, by the time I was past early labour and in active labour, I was properly "in the zone" and they didn't want to interfere. They were amazing, the only time I was touched was when they used the doppler, and I remember them saying things like "listen to your body" when I started pushing. It was all very very quick once I got into active labour, very relaxed and gentle.

The main midwife remembered that I wanted to touch the head as it crowned and managed to get me to do it when the time came, and I swear it felt nothing short of miraculous...I actually pushed my son out through my own hands and could feel the sack of membranes around him. I'll never forget it!

It is really rare, I read online that it happens in something like 1 in 80,000 births! It's probably rare due to membranes routinely being ruptured. My midwives were very surprised, they had both covered themselves in those fluffy absorbent pads because they were expecting them to pop mid push and explode everywhere!

Also - gas and air is AMAZING. Like seriously, hahaha. My midwife gave me a mask that covered my nose and mouth which was much more effective and comfortable then the mouth piece that is standard. She said I kept breathing through my nose and wasn't getting the full effect, even though I was doing my best not to. Once I had the mask the difference was incredible, I was in loads of pain but so high it didn't matter, haha! If only someone had given me a mask with my first birth, I probably wouldn't have bothered with the epidural that failed on me!

I hope everyone with their babies are doing well, and those left to pop do so soon! :thumbup: I'm loving having a newborn again, I'm so much more relaxed then the first time. I swear if they could bottle the scent of a newborn they'd make millions! I can't help but sniff him every chance I get. My milk came in today too, I woke up looking like a bloody porn star! :dohh: DH and I are still arguing over names, hehe


----------



## broodymrs

The porn star look is a good one! My boobs are huge!!!


----------



## SisterRose

I wish I could keep my boobs like this, minus the milk!


----------



## goddess25

I can't stop sniffing Ryan either but my favourite thing to do is rub my cheek over his head as its so silky smooth.


----------



## girlnboots

That's one thing I'll miss from breastfeeding. Marin's mouth smelled so good. Formula babies just don't smell the same :-(


----------



## goddess25

Girl your right..my milk is gone from 1 breast completely and very sparse on the other. My lo doesn't smell the same either now that he has more formula.


----------



## Sbmack

Haha Stephanie. All along I thought your handle was grinoots, bit girlnboots. You probably thought I was crazy responding to grin this whole time. Sorry :)


----------



## girlnboots

Haha, I was confused at first, but it actually made it easier to tell you were talking to me instead of Girly. It's perfectly ok


----------



## Girly922

I always get confused with that girln!! Lol.


----------



## Sbmack

Any labor signs today, Girly?


----------



## Girly922

Last night just before bed I had a small amount of mucus streaked with blood when I wiped. Then nothing. I've been contracting some today, fairly consistently but nothing painful and nothing that I haven't been able to ignore. So we went out shopping and out to dinner. Had a lot more mucus throughout the day but no blood. Until just now. Another small amount of mucus streaked with blood again. Does that count as a bloody show? 

The contractions are more uncomfortable in my back but just tight across my bump. Sat here bouncing on my ball hoping they progress.


----------



## goddess25

Fingers crossed.


----------



## jbell157

Oh girly I hope this is it! It is totally your turn :)


----------



## girlnboots

If it helps, I didn't have a bloody show until 7 centimeters and they started checking me more frequently. Little streaks are a good sign though! Good luck!


----------



## Junebugs

Girly.. looks like we are both j the same boat.. I had some last night that tapered off but they seem to have come back now... I am kmfx that they keep going


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck June and Girly!!!


----------



## Girly922

Thanks ladies. I hope things carry on!!

Just went and DTD to try and get things progressing. Definitely contracting now, but so much backache I'm struggling to measure between them. Really hope they stick around!!

Good luck June! Hope this is it for you too!!


----------



## angel2010

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck girly x


----------



## jbell157

Good luck ladies! Looks like I'll be the last one left


----------



## Girly922

Contractions are 4 minutes apart lasting just under a minute. Spoken to a midwife on the unit. Had some paracetamol and about to take a bath. Really hoping this is it!!


----------



## jbell157

Sounds like it! How exciting!


----------



## Girly922

She's here!! My yellow bump was a pink bump!! And arrived 8 days late, almost exactly an hour before I was due to have my sweep. She's amazing! 

I'll update more later with pics once I have had some rest. Home and curled up on the sofa for a sleep while OH coos over her.


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations girly! So happy for you and can't wait to read your birth story and see pictures!


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats girly!!! So jealous of you right now!! Mine fizzed out... can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Sbmack

Yay, Girly!!! Can't wait to hear more about your broth and to see some pics!


----------



## angel2010

Yay Girly! Congrats!!!!


----------



## girlnboots

Whoo hoo!


----------



## Hotbump

Yay Girly :D


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations girly..


----------



## SisterRose

Ccongrats girly :D looking forward to seeing her and hearing your birth story x


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay congrats on the pink bump girly!


----------



## Girly922

Thanks ladies. It all happened rather quickly once things got going. 

Me and OH had been out shopping all day and out for dinner. Figured we should make the most of going out just the two of us before LO arrived. When we got home, I had another small amount of blood streaked mucus when going to the toilet. Seeing as I was now a week overdue, bit the bullet and DTD hoping it'd trigger off some contractions. Had a shower and then started contracting at about 8.30pm. The contractions got to about 3 minutes apart lasting 50 seconds so we headed to the midwife unit, we got there just after 1am. After sitting there with the MW for a while, she decided to do an internal. Cervix was still posterior and closed. Baby's head was still 2/5s palpable. The contractions were because baby was back to back and so my body was trying to turn her, which meant the contractions weren't dilating me. We were sent home at about 3am to try and rest through the contractions. 

At 6am I woke to a contraction followed by a gush. It was quite pink and I was in denial. I didn't believe it was my waters so OH rang the unit to ask if it was likely my waters or just excess discharge and bleeding from the exam. It was my waters. The MW advised to labour at home and call again between 9-10am. Within 10 minutes I was throwing up, a lot! And crying that I couldn't do it. Make it stop!! :haha: 

OH called the unit again at about 6.20 to explain that I'd been being sick and that I wasn't coping well with my contractions. I barely managed to speak to the MW on the phone and kept chucking it back at OH every time I had a contraction. We got to the unit at 7am, hardest car journey of my life!! When we got there I had to do a urine sample and was passing several clots. MW examined me to tell me my waters had definitely gone, I was 8cm dilated, and baby was coming. I was already starting to push at this point. She got me straight into the birthing pool while it was still filling and gave me some gas&air. 

Baby Violet was born at 9.41am weighing 7lb 10oz in the water. 

I delivered the placenta 12 minutes later naturally without the injection and OH cut her cord. Ended up with a 2nd degree tear that required stitches but was discharged home 5 hours later. Was a truly amazing birth. 

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/Georgie_and_Chris/AC8ABA6B-F635-407E-A936-49508504CDF7-37059-000018B99A976D34_zps7ba7b380.jpg


----------



## jbell157

Hurray girly! How wonderful! She is so adorable. Congratulations :)


----------



## Girly922

Thanks jbell!! Any sign of your little man arriving soon?


----------



## jbell157

Maybe. Having some contraction type stuff. Think I'm going to suck it up and dtd like you ;)


----------



## Sbmack

Wow, Girly. Amazing birth! That's crazy that you were 8 cm before arriving at the hospital! 

Violet is beautiful! Love the name.


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck, Jbell!


----------



## Junebugs

Amazing birth story girly! I am so happy for you! :)


----------



## Girly922

Go for it jbell!! OH is convinced that's what got her out! Lol. And you won't be able to do it for a while once he's here. When people say you fall in love with your OH all over again when you see him being a daddy, they're right! 

And good luck, I hope he makes his entrance very VERY soon!! 

I love the birth I got. The moment I got in that pool it was all about focusing on pushing. I was so oblivious to anything happening around me. I just can't believe I progressed so quickly. Was really expecting to be told I was maybe at 4cm. But like I said, I was in denial. Turns out I was in transition at home. By the time we got to the hospital I was pretty much over that and just needed to get her out.


----------



## Girly922

How are you doing june?


----------



## SisterRose

Great story girly, she is gorgeous :) love her name x


----------



## Junebugs

i am getting contractions and cramping on and off... i think once i actually go into labour i am not gonna believe it after all this "pre-labour" im having. I read somewhere that it can be common with your second.... because i never had this with Mason. Its actually really starting to get me upset now, because i keep thinking... is this it? Then a couple hours later its all fizzed out. I have this weird feeling i am going to go on the ONE DAY I didnt want to.. Halloween... lol. I have a midwife appt. that day and i am hoping that all these contractions are at least doing something !

The race is on for us Jbell!! lol I think we are the last 2 right?


----------



## Girly922

Well I was most definitely in denial after the amount of pre-labour symptoms I'd been having that led nowhere. Hoping things really get going for the both of you! 

I really thought I'd be going into labour on Halloween. Either then or 1st November as that's our anniversary. But rather she decided to come when they issue severe weather warnings across the UK, advising the public not to go out unless unavoidable. Public transport had been cancelled. Luckily the weather wasn't that bad here, but the hospital was empty when we got there!


----------



## Sbmack

Girly, I can't believe you went through transition at home! Brave girl. The pool was amazing wasn't it!! 

I totally agree with falling in love with your OH even more when you see Hume being a daddy!! My husband has been fantastic. I think he's changed more diapers than I have! We are cloth diapering and it has been so cute to see him learn about the different types. He loves the fluffy butt!


----------



## jbell157

Yep June its just me and you darling! I totally feel you. Every time I feel something I'm just like oh it will go away. So I'm not sure I'm going to realize when it doesn't. My brother wants him born on Halloween so badly but I really don't either. I don't want his birthday to be Halloween. I would love for him to come today as DH's birthday is 1/29 and DH's father's birthday is 8/29. So this would be the third generation with a 29th birthday. I may be a nerd, but I think thats cool. Oh well, since I want him here today it probably won't happen. 

Girly, if I have the birth you have I will be so pleased! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Girly922

I didn't realise I was that far into labour to be honest. I was just begging for OH to make it stop, knock me out and wake me up when the pains gone, or find me some drugs that actually work!! Lol. I'd already thrown up the paracetamol that the MW had told me to take. Yeah, like that's gonna do anything!! :haha:

If you can get the pool, get it! It's so helpful. It eases any pain between contractions and baby arrives so chilled out. It's like they don't realise they're being born. 

OH has definitely changed more nappies than I have so far. Mainly as I'm trying to breastfeed, he wants to get involved as much as he can. He's so adorable with her!!

Oh that's cute!! And never say never, I've learnt that! I learnt today that Violet is the 3rd generation to be born on a Monday. I was born on a Monday as was my mum. Love little patterns like that.


----------



## broodymrs

congrats girly. lovely birth story.

cheering on our final 2 pumpkins!!

i agree the pool is amazing. i didn't like my epi and loved pethidine! as my birth lasted so long i tried a bit of everything, lol!!


----------



## Girly922

Wow, I didn't know you could try a bit of everything! Lol. Really didn't want an epi, and by the time we got there it would've been too late anyway. Was willing to try pethidine but again, since I was so close to giving birth when we got there it wasn't really worth it. The MW didn't even think I'd really get the benefit from the gas&air as I was already in the pushing stage but there was no way I was going without that. I'd been looking forward to trying some of that!


----------



## SisterRose

hehe. your labour sounds very much like my first :D


----------



## goddess25

Listen up jbell and junebugs babies... time to come out now.


----------



## Junebugs

Oh i am so hoping my labour goes like yours girly !!! My friend came over today and we tried EVERYTHING to put me into labour.... but nothing.. lol. I kinda knew that would happen thou! I really didnt think i was gonna be one of the last pumpkins thou! There goes my theory of me going early, maybe i will be wrong about the sex since i have been wrong about everything else so far! Girly did you have a feeling on the sex?


----------



## Girly922

We'd been trying all the natural induction theories, apart from castor oil, that I could read up on around my due date. I had just about given up on them all. OH still insists it was the sex that put me into labour. Lol. 

I had absolutely no idea. Everyone said boy, I was carrying like I was carrying a boy. All the old wives tales said boy. OH just had an instinct from the start that we were having a girl. 

Was Mason late? Everyone expected me to go early as no one in my family has ever gone over before. Think they all jinxed me! :haha:


----------



## Junebugs

ya, I have been having sex every day for the past week with nothing to show from it... lol! I haven't tried the castor oil either.... oh well we will see of I go into labour today or tomorrow like I said. Hahahhha

Yew I was late with mason but I heard you go early with your second..... not true for me thou!


----------



## Girly922

Wow, that's dedication!! Lol. I really hope you go soon!! 

I'd always heard that but there's been a lot of ladies in the 3rd tri forum who've gone further over with their 2nd or 3rd than their first this time around. My friend had her 2nd little boy last week, he was 10 days late whereas her first was only 8 days late. Starting to think its just another old wives tale.


----------



## goddess25

Try a combo of hours walkingfollowed by dtd after your sweep. This is what worked for me.


----------



## jbell157

So sweep, walk, dtd, goddess?


----------



## Junebugs

So i am kmfx but i started to have my bloody show... when i had that with Mason i went into labour 36 hours later. I also have a appt. tomorrow with the MW for a sweep so that will hopefully help!!! COME ON BABY!


----------



## jbell157

How exciting june! Was it just your mucous plug or blood too?

Earlier today I think I lost my plug. It was a huge glob of mucus. It had a tiny bit of blood but not much.


----------



## Girly922

Woohoo for shows ladies!! I had the start of mine, which was only small with a streak of blood, less than 24 hours before labour started. I hear the common rule of thumb is labour tends to start within 72 hours of your bloody show :thumbup:

June, I hope you don't make it to your sweep, but you go overnight. Violet was born almost exactly an hour before I was due to see the mw for a sweep and to book induction. 

Rooting for you jbell!! A tiny bit of blood is still a good sign. It shows your cervix is dilating further.


----------



## goddess25

J Bell this is what worked for me all 3 times.

1st time i was in labour within 12 hours, 2nd time within a similar time and this time within about 8 hours. I was always dilated around 3-4cm before going into labour all 3 times. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## angel2010

Yay to things happening ladies!!!!

Jbell, my water broke around 2:40am, before I got in bed that night, I bounced on my ball for an hour. Don't know if it is what made the difference or not.


----------



## Junebugs

Well it looks like I am def. In early labour! Getting contractions every 10-15 mins and had my blood show and getting more with each contraction. They are getting def. More intense! I am just laying in bed now hoping to get a little sleep before it really starts to kick in


----------



## girlnboots

Good luck, junebugs! I was in that stupid early labor for almost 24 hours. Definitely rest up, and EAT SOMETHING. I had to deliver my baby girl on a few bites of baked beans and 3 bites of Chinese food eaten the day before. I was begging for food between pushes. Not ideal! Rest and eat!


----------



## Girly922

Go junebugs!! Really hope they progress nicely! Good luck, hopefully I'll be doing the next feed to a birth announcement!! 

Looks like we might get a Halloween pumpkin :)


----------



## goddess25

Thinking of you JB.


----------



## SisterRose

Wohoo. Good luck junebugs :D x


----------



## jbell157

Good luck june!


----------



## Junebugs

Just wanted to let you know our baby boy was born @ 426am at home!!!! Everything picked right up and when crazy fast!! I am going try and get some sleep now and update more later! Everything when really well!


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations! So glad you got your home birth.


----------



## Girly922

Massive congrats June!!! So so happy for you! Get yourself some rest. Look forward to hearing your birth story later. 

How are you jbell? Any more show?


----------



## Hotbump

Yay I guessed right! Congrats hun.


----------



## jbell157

I'm at the doc girlie. We'll see what he says.


----------



## Girly922

Good luck jbell. Hopefully he'll give you some good news. And maybe a sweep? 

My milk has come in and omg! My boobs are tender! I woke up with a hard lump under my left armpit, have managed to massage that out but had to hand-express som just to let down. I'm feeding Violet every 1 1/2 -2hours, just didn't expect them to fill up so quick!! She's latching on so much better now its milk rather than colostrum.


----------



## Sbmack

Wahoo! Congrats, June!!!

Good luck JBell! 

Girly, it's crazy at first, but they tend to settle down. I do have to sleep with a nursing bra (sports bra) and nursing pads at night so I don't leak everywhere now though.


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations jb super happy for you.


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay june! Congrats!

Goodl luck jbell! I I hope your pumpkin doesn't turn into a turkey :)


----------



## Girly922

Murmers0110 said:


> Yay june! Congrats!
> 
> Goodl luck jbell! I *I hope your pumpkin doesn't turn into a turkey* :)

I read that and got confused thinking there was no way that baby's staying put until Christmas! Forgot you guys celebrate thanksgiving!! :dohh:


----------



## jbell157

Contractions started at 10:30 am. For the past 2 hours I've been having contractions every 3-4 minutes and they are lasting about 1 minute long. I've had two bouts of bloody show. Still at home trying to get them closer together.


----------



## Girly922

Ooh, sounds very promising jbell!! Hope LO turns up tonight!! Good luck!!


----------



## goddess25

Sounds promsing jbell...we might have 2 Halloween babies.


----------



## jbell157

At an 8 and fully effaced. Hurray for epidurals!


----------



## Junebugs

yay!!!! Congrats jbell! Get that baby out so we can have our babies share halloween for a birthday!!!


----------



## goddess25

Fantastic news jbell.


----------



## Girly922

Fantastic news jbell!! Good luck. Can't wait to hear your birth story!!


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats, Jbell!


----------



## Murmers0110

Yay jbell!


----------



## jbell157

Samuel Kash born 10/31/13 after 13 hours of labor at 11:25pm at 8lb 10 oz


----------



## Hotbump

Congrats jbell!


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations jbell. You just remained a pumpkin... look forward to more details.


----------



## Girly922

Woohoo!! Congrats jbell!! Two Halloween pumpkins :) 

Really glad you and June went together so no one got left behind :) Hope you had a good labour and birth. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats Jbell!!!


----------



## jbell157

Here he is!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0009.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jbell157

And birth story... so I went to the doctor at 8:30. I was dilated to 4 cm but no contractions. Doc said I could wait until Monday to be induced and he did a sweep then put me on the fetal monitor for an nst. Sam's heart rate looked great but I thought I was having contractions about ten minutes apart. Doc said yeah but we both agreed that it was probably a result of the sweep and it would stop. So we left the doctor at about 11 and got some breakfast. When we got home I started timing them and they were 5 minutes apart. So I started walking and bouncing on the ball. At about 2:30 they started coming at about 2 minutes apart and lasting a minute long. I hung out at the house until about 3:30 and they got so intense I started freaking out. I called my mom and she said I needed to go to the hospital. So I got checked again at 4pm and I was only a 5. I was really disappointed but stayed at the hospital and walked the halls and bounced. I felt like I was having good contractions and they were getting even worse. I was having a ton of bloody show and I felt like I must be dilating really well. At about 7 the contractions were getting really hard to get through and I asked to be checked again. I was only at a 6. So from 10:30-7 I had only dilated 2 cm. I was gutted and decided to get the epidural for a few reasons. One was the nurse said that I wasn't dilating because you have to relax completely during contractions and it was really hard to do. The other was my mom told me it would only get worse. Plus I was so tired and I just wanted to rest. I was afraid if I kept going like this that when it came time to push I would be to tired and end up with a section. 

Man epidurals are amazing! It didn't hurt to get it, the iv hurt worse. I also liked it because I had it turned down where I could still move and feel my legs. So I got the epidural at about 8pm and I went from a 6 to a 10 in about 2 1/2 hours. It was fantastic. Even pushing wasn't that bad and I got him out in about 45 minutes with a second degree tear. 

He was born at 11:25 on Halloween at 8lb 10 oz measuring 20.5 inches and he is perfect I'm every way. He is such a good baby and is very alert but sleeps and eats really well. We are having some struggles latching but we are getting through them and he is eating really well. 

I am so in love! I'm also so pleased with my birth experience and would do it all over again.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats jbell, hes gorgeous :D


----------



## Girly922

Congrats jbell, he's adorable! Well done!!


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

Congratulations June and jbell, you had your babies on my due date :)

My Luke arrived by elcs on 24/10/13 weighing 7lb 7oz @ 9.13am. What an amazing experience the section was, so much more relaxed. Will add a picture when I get to the laptop.

All our pumpkins are here! Well done ladies we baked beautiful babies :)


----------



## angel2010

Congrats as well to June and Paiytonsmummy! So glad everyone enjoyed their birth experience!


----------



## Girly922

Congrats paiytonsmummy! Glad it was a much more positive birth experience for you this time.


----------



## Girly922

One very proud mummy today. Violet had her 5 day midwife visit. She has only lost 3.4% of her birth weight and all her jaundice has cleared. She's feeding really well. She didn't like her heel prick test much but settled well afterwards. She's doing perfectly :cloud9:


----------



## Junebugs

Congrats PM, i am so happy your section was such a great experience! 

Girly- Im so happy the Jaundice cleared for you! I had that with Mason too, good job Mama!!

Jbell- Congrats to you!! I am so happy we went on the same day!! Now our babies get to share halloween together and no one was left behind!! We had no November Turkeys!!

So we FINALLY decided on a name Maddox Roland Gooderham! :)


----------



## Girly922

Love the name june!! Very cute!!


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats, PM!

I'm glad Violet is doing well, JBell!

Great name June! It took us nine days to name Stella. Haha. 

Stella had a clogged tear duct (goopy stuff comes out of the eye. It's treated by massaging the area and wiping it away with a warm compress). We thought it went way already, but it's come back :( On a better note she had her two week check up earlier this week and is already a pound over birthweight!


----------



## Junebugs

Sbmack- Mason had that to and so did alot of other babies in my old group, its very common and hard to get rid of sometimes.. I think his lasted for about 1-2 months! I read somewhere that Breast milk can help and it seemed like it did a bit but i found the more i messed with it the worse it got so i just left it alone and it went away on its own.


----------



## girlnboots

Marin has it too. It's icky! It does seem to get worse when I mess with it too. It doesn't seem to bother her any though.


----------



## jbell157

Thanks everyone! We are home now so just adjusting to life :) I'm glad we didn't turn into a November turkey too! We were 35 minutes from it!

Sbmack Violet belongs to girly! Sam is mine :)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SisterRose

Glad Violet is doing well Girly!

Hope that little ones eye clears up soon sbmack.

Love the name june! x


----------



## Hotbump

My baby is a month old today! Time is going by waaay too fast!


----------



## KalonKiki

Wow, I've missed so much! How many more babies have yet to be born?


----------



## goddess25

Hotbump said:


> My baby is a month old today! Time is going by waaay too fast!

Hotbump I know...they grow up way too fast.


----------



## Lindss

Congrats mamas!! I can't believe all the babies r here!!


----------



## Sbmack

jbell157 said:


> Thanks everyone! We are home now so just adjusting to life :) I'm glad we didn't turn into a November turkey too! We were 35 minutes from it!
> 
> Sbmack Violet belongs to girly! Sam is mine :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Haha. Sorry. I knew that!! I can claim mommy brain now right? :)


----------



## PreggyEggy

Congrats to everyone! Was there no one left hanging around waiting into November then?

Feels so strange to be in November, it feels like the entire of this year has been leading up to October and now it's gone! How surreal to have my baby lying next to me! I can't believe he's already a week old. I'm really missing being pregnant though, my DH went to rub my stomach last night and I almost cried! Damn hormones.

We finally named my baby Noah Rufus William, William is a traditional middle name on my DH's side of the family, but I still wanted to pick one middle name myself so he's got two!


----------



## goddess25

Lovely name preggy.


----------



## SisterRose

Love the name Preggy x


----------



## angel2010

Sbmack, Carter also had that when he was about two weeks. Icky, but it cleared pretty easily.

Great name Preggy!


----------



## Murmers0110

Preggy great name! I too am very much missing being pregnant and Its been almost a month. :(


----------



## girlnboots

Me too! As much as I hated it, haha. Definitely miss it!


----------



## goddess25

I don't miss being pregnant this time around. I am feeling like its possible that I could do it again. If hubby agreed I would however we agreed that we were done at 3.


----------



## Lindss

I'm having a hard time ladies... Background info is tht I nursed my last two kids for two years each... This time around I'm having a hard time. Bella latches great and I love nursing her, but everytime she nurses she projectile vomits, but w a bottle and formula she is fine. My two other kids never had formula so u can c my dilemma. Also she has such bad baby acne, to the point tht it's bleeding and gets worse each x I nurse. Yes I've cut out dairy , and I'm having a hard x.....help!!


----------



## goddess25

Lindss I feel for you. My bf journey is an emotional one. I don't make enough to feed my kids in fact I make very little but I still feed what I can. It took me till my 3rd child (this one) to come to terms with the fact that I hsve to use formula I have no choice. 

In your case you have succesfully bf your other kids so I unferstand your dilemma. Despite current thinking it is ok to use formula if you need to. Can you try using both bm and formula at each feeding to see if it limits the vomiting.


----------



## lulu83

Lindss- my 1st dd was the biggest puker ever, it was awful. I altered my diet every way possible and she still puked after every feed. We tried one of the reflux meds and she still puked. I ended up bf and pumping as well. She seemed to do ok with the pumped milk.. She was gaining weight ok, so the dr was never too worried, but I was. Some of her projectile vomiting looked like it was straight out of a movie! It did get a little better as she got a little older. I know how frustrating it can be though. She did end up on formula at 7.5 months when I was hospitalized for my hyperemesis, and she very rarely puked at that point..

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

I think Goddess has a good idea. 
With ds I couldnt bf and the quilt killed me. But it was completely unnecessary. My son is very intelligent, and I know he felt very loved. Your lo will not be less intelligent or feel less loved because you didn't bf. I know it is easier said than done, but please don't feel like you aren't doing what is best for your family and your lo if you end up switching.:hugs:
Have you spoken to your dr about it?


----------



## Hotbump

Im sometimes scared that I dont make enough milk but he's 8.2lbs according to my home scale and his birth weight was 5lbs 15.6oz so Im guessin I do make enough?


----------



## Murmers0110

Lindss could you just strictly pump and bottle feed her? That's what i am doing. Seems like the answer.


----------



## Girly922

Don't feel like formula is a failure. It's not. Me and my siblings were formula fed as my mum can't BF. Theres nothing wrong with any of us and I'm really close to my mum. I hate this idea that so many women are made to feel like they've failed if they don't BF. Do what's best for you and your baby. 

We combine feed because that's what works for us. I wouldn't change a thing. And if, for some reason, I wasn't able to continue BFing, I would have no worries about putting her exclusively on formula. 

You're doing great!!


----------



## broodymrs

i totally agree with girly. it is awful how guilty people are made to feel if they struggle to breastfeed. i know whenever dylan struglles it is really upsetting. i hope things get better for you.

totally do not miss being pregnant. didn't realise just how uncomfortable i had got.


----------



## Lindss

Thank you thank you thank you ladies. All of you have made me feel so much better. It seems that even if I pump and give her my milk and a bottle still makes her sick. We're going back to the doctors again tomorrow so we'll see what they say but in the meantime I'm giving her some formula too.


----------



## girlnboots

I had a hard time breastfeeding too. Every feed was hell. Marin is a completely different baby on formula and I am so much more relaxed. 

I hated pumping because I hated being connected to a machine several times a day. I also hated being soggy and leaking constantly. 

Just wasn't for us. Don't feel bad. As long as your baby goes to sleep with a full belly, that's all that truly matters.


----------



## Junebugs

Oh I'm sorry but please don't feel bad! That is what formula is for, sometime BF just doesn't work out and if she is doing better with formula that is all that matters in the end!


----------



## girlnboots

How is everyone?


----------



## goddess25

Just finished feeding should be going back to sleep. Everything ok. Fast approaching no breast feeding. Ryan is refusing the breast esp overnight and way prefers his formula.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## lulu83

We are doin ok. Ivys still on the boob, but I'm hating it. My 15 1/2 month old has started climbing on stuff or just generally causing chaos when I'm home alone with them both and trying to bf. So I'm literally chasing a toddler with a baby on my boob. Then she likes to take an hr to eat at night feedings, so I'm kinda tired. She'll eat a lot faster during the day. Some nights I'll pump and have DH give her a bottle of boob juice, bc she'll eat that faster than off my boob. Unfortunately we haven't done that the past few nights. We are all just getting over a cold, so DH hasn't been jumping up to help at night..

Hope everyone's doin well :)


----------



## Girly922

We're all good thank you. Violet seems to be attempting to drink me dry at the moment! She has formula at night or she just won't settle. 

We've finally decided on a middle name; Violet May. And we've booked our appt to register her birth. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## angel2010

We are doing okay. Emma seems to never be happy. She is either eating, sleeping or crying. It gets very frustrating. Those of you that say you pump at night, how? Once Emma is awake, there is no time to pump to give dh the bottle, I have to feed her immediately, or you would think she was dying!!

Girly, Violet May is a lovely name!


----------



## Girly922

Thanks angel!

I pump after I feed Violet. And at night, she has a bottle of formula so while OH is giving her a bottle, I pump. Or, while she's feeding on one side, pump on the other side.


----------



## lulu83

I'll pump after I feed Ivy when I have time. Or whenever my hubby feeds her a bottle, I'll pump. Or if she sleeps a long period of time (which is rare, but we did have one 7-8 hour stretch) and if I get engorged, I'll pump :)


----------



## Lindss

Glad everyone seems to b doing well, though tired!! Me too... Doing about 50% nursing and 50% formula.... She is still having issues w my milk, so my dh is really pressuring me to quit all together.... So I'm sure that's on the horizon! She hs also developed baby acne and cradle capon her eyebrows :( poor love. Those of u using formula, wht type do u use? We use nestle good start w omega 3 concentrate and she seems to like it, but want to make sure I'm giving her the best kind xx


----------



## angel2010

I have sample cans of all three major brands and will probably use them all. Personally we will probably stick with enfamil. We like to buy the comparable store brand at Sam's Club.


----------



## Girly922

I tried breast milk on Violet's baby acne, and it really does work wonders. I was a bit apprehensive as I'd read some babies responded well, while it worsened the acne for others. But it's worked a treat here!! 

As for formula, we're just using SMA first infant milk. We've got the powder and also a few bottles of the ready-to-drink version for in case we're out and about somewhere I don't feel comfortable nursing.


----------



## girlnboots

I used Similac and Enfamil, regular and sensitive. Enfamil seems thicker than Similac, but it made Marin really gassy and fussy and she spit up much more. 

Similac sensitive is the best for Marin, she eats more and sleeps much more restfully with less gas and spit up. Enfamil Sensitive isn't terrible, but it clumps really, really bad to the point it would clog her nipples and coat her bottles with thick chunks. She didn't seem to mind though, so that's a personal preference. 

There's really no such thing as "bad" formula from what I've read. Formula is so universally regulated that it's basically all up to parents choice and what baby likes. Some have corn syrup instead of lactose and other minor differences like that. Nutritionally, they're all basically the same from brand to brand. 

Apparently the difference between name brand and store brand formula is the fineness of the formula granules and how many times it's been sifted. 

Don't quote me on any of this, it's all what I've figured out on a very steep learning curve over the past week or so.


----------



## Sbmack

Glad the breast milk helped with the baby acne Girly! It helped me too. I squeezed some in Stella's eye to help clear up her clogged tear duct (the visiting nurse suggested it). I'm not sure if that 's what cured it, but it's all cleared up now. 

I hope Emma stops fussing so much for you Angel! 

Stella's had her fussy moments too. She has reflux and somedays she just wails after each feeding. Its especially bad at night! I'm exhausted!!


----------



## goddess25

Lindss I use the same formula. .

Started fenugreek yesterday to see if it makes a difference..doubtful.


----------



## girlnboots

Ok, this might be terrible but sometimes Marin will suck/swallow wrong and choke a little on her bottle and it's possibly the cutest thing ever. She coughs a little and looks up at me with big ol' eyes like "oh, no, momma!" It's pretty dang adorable. I just tilt her upright and tell her I've got her and she's just fine. Super cute.


----------



## Girly922

Violet does exactly the same on both the bottle and the breast!! Sometimes it looks like it really scares her though. Scared me the first few times she did it too.


----------



## girlnboots

Me too! The first time she did it, I was being lazy and feeding her laying down and I thought she was choking for real. I learned my lesson but she still does it regardless. As cute as it is, sometimes she'll scare herself and forget to inhale and it's not cute anymore.

Anybody else's baby do something so cute you just want to smother them?


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

Lilly also had baby acne and I used breast milk on some parts and not on others and the parts I used it on the acne went away and the parts I didn't it just stayed the same so I am another who thinks it works.

She has also got 'cradle cap' on her eyebrows and ears now too and her cheeks have tiny little raised bumps that makes her skin feel quite rough.

At her 6week check up the Dr said it's all hormones still and that she might end up with dermatitis because her skin is struggling now and it runs in my family (I get it too). It all looks so painful and I swear sometimes she is trying to scratch her face because it's annoying or itchy but she ends up punching herself because her coordination is still jerky. Poor little mite.


----------



## goddess25

Ryan had small patches this time but not much compared to the other 2 but I found bm to be ace.


----------



## PreggyEggy

How are you all?

Noah was 6 weeks yesterday. It's gone by so quickly it's a shock, I wanted to come and see how everyone else is doing! Life is pretty much back to normal here, or to our new normal anyway. So strange that I still felt like crap at this point with my daughter, but I've felt totally normal and fine for weeks this time around. Breastfeeding is a breeze, I was always envious of women who had no problems at all establishing breastfeeding because of how hard I had to work for weeks on end with Poppy that it almost makes me feel guilty! I guess I know so much more now then I did then though. I'm absolutely loving feeding a newborn again.

I'm very much enjoying little smiles right now, I can't wait to hear that first laugh. I hope you are all getting on well with your lovely squishy babies and that they are thriving!


----------



## angel2010

Do you have facebook Preggy Eggy?


----------



## PreggyEggy

I do indeed! Is there a group there I'm missing out on? :happydance:


----------



## angel2010

send me a friend request!
https://www.facebook.com/angel.freeman.98


----------



## girlnboots

This group died hard! I'm just poking around.


----------



## Lownthwaite

It did!

How are we all getting on?


My little man has funny feet - they look bent and his toes are out of alignment so he's under review in May and has also been referred to orthotics. :cry:

I'm still having physio, cardio investigations and am scheduled for a pelvic ultrasound - I'm still broken! :cry:


----------



## Girly922

girlnboots said:


> This group died hard! I'm just poking around.

Facebook killed it :haha:

Sorry to hear you're still having problems Low, and about your LO. I really hope things pick up for you soon! 
We're okay thank you. Teething sucks but other than that we can't complain really.


----------



## girlnboots

Same here. Marin is getting fussier with her mouth, but she is great otherwise. 

Our Facebook group is booming if anyone else would like to join. I honestly forgot who all these screen names were until I saw baby names, haha.


----------



## Lownthwaite

girlnboots said:


> Same here. Marin is getting fussier with her mouth, but she is great otherwise.
> 
> Our Facebook group is booming if anyone else would like to join. I honestly forgot who all these screen names were until I saw baby names, haha.

I never joined the fb group :nope: How do I join?

I take it it's more active than here?


----------



## girlnboots

Oh yeah! We're all always on there, day and night. 
Add me and I'll send you an invite. 
https://m.facebook.com/snpledford


----------



## Lownthwaite

girlnboots said:


> Oh yeah! We're all always on there, day and night.
> Add me and I'll send you an invite.
> https://m.facebook.com/snpledford

Request sent :flower:


----------



## Murmers0110

Heeeeeelllllllooooooo


----------



## goddess25

Hellloo


----------



## angel2010

:hi:


----------



## Girly922

Hiiiyyaaaaa!


----------



## SisterRose

Hey! So weird posting here now, as i am posting in october bumpkins 2014 now :-o x


----------



## Girly922

Ooh, I bet that's odd. Not long now until little man makes his entrance!! 
My friend was in that thread but she had her little boy last week by emcs.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey everyone! It is a little strange to see new posts in here again. I can't believe that within the next couple of months all of our babies will be a year old already! I still can't believe that Liam's birthday is in four days. Time flies way too fast. Congrats on #3 being a little man, Mama Penguin! Baby boys are so special. :cloud9:. He'll be here before we know it and I can't wait to see pictures. :D


----------



## SisterRose

Oooh! I know a few have been born in there already, we are up to 4 as of today. Getting to that exciting point wondering who is next. 

thanks kalon! I'm looking forward to meeting him now, so excited to be having a boy this time :wohoo:


----------



## Girly922

Wow! Four already?! I can't believe it was a year ago we were all sat in that position. You just keep your little man cooking a bit longer :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

:wave: was surprised to see this pop up again. Lol. Alex turns 1 so soon! And already going to be a big brother too :blush:


----------



## Mrs Jellybean

Congrats MilosMommy!


----------



## Girly922

Congratulations milosmommy!


----------



## goddess25

Quite a few new babies on the way. Congratulations ladies.


----------



## Murmers0110

Very strange indeed. October bumpkin huh? That's cute.


----------



## Murmers0110

Congrats milosmummy

Do you have facebook? We moved over there a long time ago. Of you want to join just let us know and one of us c an invite you. It's a private group. It's very active :)


----------



## MilosMommy7

No, I never made the switch over to the fb group.

https://www.facebook.com/nikki.gonzales.52


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats milos mummy! My pumpkin is going to be a big sister in a few weeks also and i know there are others who are expecting again already :D


----------

